#kubuntu-devel 2005-12-19
<\sh> Riddell: is there no other possibilty to extract the .pot files without having automake and autoconf build-deps?
<\sh> Riddell: because even ksynaptics breaks when doing the patches and additional rules for this
<Riddell> \sh: you shouldn't need automake/autoconf 
<\sh> well...the build tells me something else :*
<\sh> when I apply the patch directly into the debianized source tree...it complains about missing automake1.6 and wants to recreate configure bla
<\sh> Riddell: it runs the first time configure...and then when it's in building target...
<\sh> /usr/bin/make
<\sh> make[1] : Entering directory `/tmp/buildd/ksynaptics-0.2.2'
<\sh> *** Creating configure.files
<\sh> *** Creating acinclude.m4
<\sh> cd . && /bin/sh /tmp/buildd/ksynaptics-0.2.2/admin/missing --run aclocal-1.6
* amu detects keyword love match for ksynaptics  
<\sh> amu: it's the touchpad configuratio utility :)
<\sh> same shit different way
<\sh> I apply the patch...it runs configure...and after that...it wants to recreate all auto* stuff
<\sh> Riddell: any solution to avoid this?
<Riddell> \sh_away: you may need to set AM_MAINTAINER_MODE
<Diablo-D3> insert final fantasy victory music here.
<Diablo-D3> yay
<Diablo-D3> so far on dapper, theres only one thing broken
<Diablo-D3> and it takes a whole 1:27 to start my laptop =(
<Tonio_> hi
<sebas> Riddell: Could you close this one: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=18237 ?
<sebas> The fix is in our svn.
<Diablo-D3> gah
<Diablo-D3> launchpad is fucking useless
<Diablo-D3> what the fuck!
<mornfall> Riddell: i guess there was no response from mdz
<Riddell> mornfall: not yet :(
<Riddell> sebas: marked as PENDINGUPLOAD 
<sebas> Riddell: Ok.
<sebas> I'll just add a patch which fixes two more services.
<sebas> Or do you want it mailed?
<Riddell> sebas: no, it'll get fixed whenevr guidance makes its next release :)
<sebas> Riddell: Ok.
<sebas> The next release will probably have displayconfig working for single head setups and add a bunch of usability fixes to the modules.
<sebas> And a nice dialogue showing the usage of your diskspace :)
<sebas> When does dapper freeze?
<Riddell> http://wiki.kubuntu.org/DapperReleaseSchedule January 19th 
<viviersf> Riddell, whats up with dapper kubuntu + network tool
<viviersf> is knetworkconf gonna get fixed
<viviersf> or you gonna use gnome-system-tools ?
<Riddell> viviersf: knetworkconf is pretty high priority to fix
<viviersf> k
<viviersf> so you gonna fix it ?
<Riddell> sebas: that's upstream version freeze
<viviersf> cos the bigest problem Riddell is 
<viviersf> that it doesnt put the gateway into the file
<viviersf> and thats mostly it
<viviersf> if that was fixed id be happy
<Riddell> viviersf: yes, I'm planning to look at it this week or next
<viviersf> Riddell, if you can this week plz :P
<Riddell> yeah, but fixing kpdf is alas more important just now
<viviersf> i would like to release impi
<viviersf> with a working knetworkconf
<viviersf> and removing gnome tools
<viviersf> but cool
<viviersf> drop me an email when you fixed it plz
<Riddell> ok
<Riddell> apt-cache rdepends kdelibs4c2   groovy
<Tonio_> hi all, viviersf,  Riddell 
<viviersf> lo Tonio_ 
<Riddell> amU: about?
<Riddell> or anyone with a powerpc?
<Riddell> mornfall: mvo's new update-notifier popup http://people.ubuntu.com/~mvo/update-notifier/lala.png
<freeflying> Riddell: hi
<freeflying> I'using ppc now
<Riddell> freeflying: ooh, fancy testing the flight-2 candidate?
<freeflying> Riddell:  ok
<Riddell> freeflying: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/20051214.1/dapper-live-powerpc.iso
<Riddell> freeflying: and  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily/20051214.1/dapper-install-powerpc.iso
<jjesse> is it for i386 as well riddell?
<jjesse> cause i can test that
<freeflying> I'm downloading daily livecd now
<Riddell> freeflying: thanks
<freeflying> it's seems too slow for me  :(
<Riddell> jjesse: I've already tested i386 although more testing is always welcome
<freeflying> Riddell:  it;s need about 14 hrs
<jjesse> oh ok i can play around with it today as well
<jjesse> btw did you see wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperFlight2
<Riddell> freeflying: we might have to release before that but it'll still need testing so keep downloading if you can
<Riddell> jjesse: that's quite impressive
<freeflying> Riddell: right
<jjesse> Riddell: i agree think we should do a KubuntuDapperFlight2 ?
<Riddell> jjesse: it would be nice but I don't have time to do any more than proofreading and I'm not sure what we'd put in it
<jjesse> Riddell: ok i might have sometime today to wip something up and i'll let you know
<Riddell> jjesse: would be lovely
<Riddell> "all new libstdc++ mt allocator!"
<verwilst> Riddell: do we have an update notifier popup for kde too in dapper? ;)
<Riddell> verwilst: mornfall is working on one
<mornfall> verwilst: it's not popping up so far
<mornfall> verwilst: and i'm not sure i want it to
<mornfall> one of the things i hate *most* about windows is the update popup
<verwilst> hh
<verwilst> what will it do then?
<verwilst> mornfall: ? :p
<mornfall> verwilst: wha?
<verwilst> mornfall: the update notif thingy
<verwilst> how do you 'envision' it?
<mornfall> verwilst: what's with it?
<mornfall> if it was for me, it's done :)
<verwilst> if it won't be a popup thingy
<mornfall> sits in systray as a green thingy if up to date, and as a exclamation thingy when not up to date
<mornfall> an*
<verwilst> suhweet
<verwilst> i've been missing that ;)
<mornfall> tooltips says up to date or how many upgradable packages
<mornfall> tooltip*
<mornfall> a passive popup could maybe work, or maybe not
<mornfall> i'll see
<lucasvo> hi,
<Riddell> hi lucasvo 
<lucasvo> can you please fix the dependencies for  kiosktool and synce-kde ?
<Riddell> kiosktool decided to randomly break last night when I uploaded, I'll investigate why
<lucasvo> They both have wrong entry for kdelibs4c2 on dapper
<verwilst> mornfall: is it planned for dapper?
<mornfall> verwilst: yes
<verwilst> w00t safe
<verwilst> coolness
<verwilst> going home!
<verwilst> see ya
<Riddell> cheereo verwilst 
<Riddell> hi jansen 
<Riddell> lucasvo: synce-kde uploaded, keep an eye on http://people.ubuntu.com/~lamont/buildLogs/s/synce-kde/
<lucasvo> Riddell: danke
<lucasvo> Riddell: oh that was german. thank you
<Riddell> :)
<allee> Riddell: kontact (kmail) any showstopper in flight2-tobe release?  No ==> then I'll install test it
<author-psi> lucasvo: (verplappert sich oft :) )
<allee> s/no/yes/ argl
<Riddell> allee: pardon?
<Riddell> allee: I applied the patch that upstream recommended
<allee> Riddell: you asked for testers of today dapper CDROM.  I have to replace a 80 GB disk with a 100 GB an grumble about replacing breezy with dapper.  But Kmail is essential
<allee> okay I take that kmail has no showstoppers.  So breezy has to go.
<Riddell> allee: shouldn't have any
<Riddell> but I can't guarantee it... this is kamil
<Riddell> kmail
<allee> Riddell: ;)
<allee> I can work around anything but mutt instead of kmail is really stressing the nerves ;)
<jjesse_> the daily build of dapper (flight 2) live cd works fine w/ no issues
<jjesse_> is that kde 3.5 on it?
<Riddell> jjesse_: that is kde 3.5
<jjesse> ok working on some notes
<dholbach> hellas!
<Riddell> welcome along dholbach :)
<dholbach> can somebody proof-read/enhance/fix/add-bling-factor to http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/Draft?
<dholbach> we really need it to fix up universe bugs ... and the desktop team and the kubuntu team as well :)
<Riddell> dholbach: can I edit?
<dholbach> sure
<dholbach> we want this to be the best bug day ever
<dholbach> and the next one even better :)
<Riddell> I think we need to bottle dholbach and sell it as a motivation tonic
<dholbach> it's being together with vuntz
<dholbach> that helps ;)
<Riddell> vuntz?  who is vuntz?
<dholbach> vincent untz
<dholbach> a gnome-desktop-team-ubuntu-rock'n'roll-community-french-hat-wearing-hacker
<Riddell> dholbach: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/Draft  grammer checked, spelling corrected, kubuntu paragraph added
<dholbach> Riddell: merci beaucoup
<seth_k> thanks for the krusader stuff Riddell 
<seth_k> glad to know there was a weird problem and not just me being incompetent :)
<Sime> is anyone using nvidia's video drivers here? (and the agp support from nvidia?)
* Sime has been working on a X configuration utility.
<Riddell> not I
<Riddell> Sime: maybe people in #kubuntu do
<Sime> Riddell: i'll give it a go. I'm trying to work out agpgart and kernel modules loading issues.
<Sime> Riddell:  I sent most of sunday blowing up my other computer with the help of nvidia's driver. :-)
<Riddell> fun :)
* Riddell spots http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/dapper/flight-2/
<dholbach> Riddell: you have a kubuntu related bug page or something?
<dholbach> on the wiki?
<dholbach> something, that could be on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/TeamSpecifics and maybe should be in the bug day announce?
<tvo> Sime: I am (at least nvidia's video drivers, would have to check whether I'm also using the agp support from nvidia)
<Sime> tvo: run lsmod and look for a apg*
<Sime> tvo: agp*
<Sime> tvo: if you are using the nvidia agp stuff you would probably know it. It is a real pain to get setup.
<tvo> Sime: no agp in output of lsmod, so I'm only using binary drivers..
<Sime> tvo: you are using AGP and not PCIe?
<tvo> Sime: yeah
<Sime> tvo: yeah AGP?
<tvo> Sime: yeah AGP :)
<Sime> tvo: lsmod really doesn't list agpgart or something?
<Riddell> dholbach: a very short section on https://wiki.kubuntu.org/HelpingKubuntu
<tvo> Sime: no, I already wondered where it went when running lsmod..
<Sime> tvo: odd, very odd
<dholbach> Riddell: you want to link it fom the bugs/teamspecifics page?
<Sime> tvo: maybe your Xorg is not accelerated.
<Sime> tvo: it is possible to not use AGP.
<tvo> Sime: if Xorg isn't accelerated, then OpenGL isn't accelerated too, right?
<Sime> tvo: true
<Sime> tvo: there is probably a message in /var/log/Xorg.0.log from the driver about AGP.
<tvo> Sime: then I guess that's pretty much impossible, have been running+developing an OGL based RTS last few weeks
<tvo> unless my processor is really ultra fast in software rendering..
<Sime> tvo: maybe AGP only makes difference when transferring large textures... :-/
<Sime> tvo: this blog has some interesting and hard to find info: http://www.ramikayyali.com/
<Sime> tvo: i'm working on a config tool for Xorg. Which is why I'm interrorgating (sp?) you.
<tvo> no problem
<Riddell> dholbach: done
<dholbach> Riddell: ROCK!
<tvo> Sime: hm, there are (recent) agpgart messages (no errors) in syslog..
<dholbach> added the page to the announce
<sebas> Sime: lsmod has " agpgart                34792  2 nvidia,amd64_agp "
<Sime> sebas: that is linux agpgart. I don't know if it is better or worse than the one from nvidia. It is certainly a lot easier to use though.
<sebas> Oow, I thought you were after agpgart, not nvagp.
<Sime> I'm just curious to know what people are using and whether supporting nvidia's module is necessary.
<sebas> miro.sebas(~): grep -i nvagp /etc/X11/xorg.conf                                                                  20:46:23
<sebas>     Option      "NVAgp" "0"
<sebas> That might have a reason I don't want to remember :>
<Sime> maybe the drivers work fine with the standard kernel module
<Sime> NVAgp = disabled.
<sebas> Jup.
<Sime> NVAgp 0
<Sime> sebas: have a look at that blog link.
<tvo> apparently, I can't find any errors in syslog or Xorg.0.log
<Sime> tvo: it doesn't say anything?
* sebas looks.
<sebas> Sime: I'll try nvidia-agp.
<tvo> Sime: it just says http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/464152
<Sime> sebas: let me know if the performance is better/worse, and also stability
<Riddell> anyone having kpdf problems on breezy with KDE 3.5?
<tvo> I'll try too
<sebas> Yup, if I get it to run in the first place.
<Riddell> JRe?
<tvo> Riddell: I don't have any problems with it
<Sime> tvo: is there an  Option      "NVAgp" line in you /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<tvo> Sime: no
<Sime> tvo: it must be defaulting to 3 : use any agp support (try AGPGART, then NVIDIA's AGP)
<tvo> Sime: apparently, and agpgart is compiled in the kernel.. or it would have been listed by lsmod?
<Sime> tvo: the default kernel uses a module.
<Sime> tvo: in breezy
<sebas> Sime: glxgears report with agpgart 3875 fps, with nvidia-agp 5075.
<tvo> strange, because there is no module, but yet there is output..
<sebas> So it works, and it's a lot faster.
<Sime> sebas: well, ... a fair bit faster. ;-)
<Sime> sebas: did you hack your hotplug and module files?
<tvo> is the NvAgp line the only thing to change to enable it?
<sebas> Yup, otherwise it would use agpgart automatically.
<sebas> In fact, it used nvidia-agp despite NVAgp 0 in xorg.conf.
<Sime> but you might have trouble loading the nvidia agp module.
<Sime> sebas: BTW, are you using PyWireless? http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=28637
<sebas> I didn't
<sebas> Nope.
<sebas> Why would I have trouble loading the agp module, when it's only disabled in xorg.conf?
<Sime> the nvidia agp module might not want to load if the linux one is already loaded.
<sebas> Ow, but I blacklisted it and rebooted (something held amd64_agp, so I couldn't unload that).
<Sime> tja ja.
<Sime> that 's the trick
* sebas admits being lame, though.
<sebas> I'll just try an OpenGL game, see if it's stable.
<Sime> I'm trying to work out if displayconfig should manage the blacklist file too.
<Sime> tuxracer makes a fairly good stress test.
<tvo> Sime: I'll test nvagp sometime soon, just don't feel like restarting x atm and it isn't going to work on a second x..
<Sime> tvo: fair enough.
<Sime> i'm going downstairs.
<sebas> FWIW, no crash.
<Riddell> kat package needs an update, any volunteers?
<dholbach> come on kubuntu developers: this is your first step to the kubuntu wall of fame! more enthusiasm! :-)
<seth_k|lappy> I'm out and on the road and things until tonight (done with fall semester of uni today) but if you can wait till then I'll do it tonight :)
<seth_k|lappy> Riddell, you made me gun-shy with that krusader package and its scary bugs though :P
<dholbach> seth_k|lappy: that's a challenge, get cracking on it! :)
<Riddell> they're not all as bad as krusader :)
<seth_k|lappy> hehe
<dholbach> seth_k|lappy: after all, it's fun and you can always whack upstream :)
<dholbach> ... which reminds me...
<seth_k|lappy> well then if you can wait till tonight (tomorrow for you) I'll deliver you a happy purring Kat
* dholbach needs to follow up on a bug report
<allee> dholbach: well, I assume we all test the kubuntu flight2 CD, no time for packages ;)
<dholbach> do both :)
* seth_k|lappy likes packaging terribly much, too bad I'm rather slow at it
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:Riddell] : Flight 2 out || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuDapperGoals || http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu
<dholbach> seth_k|lappy: you'll become faster over the time, don't worry :)
<dholbach> good night everybody
<raphink> Riddell: are you there?
#kubuntu-devel 2005-12-20
<seth_k|lappy> hmm, kat done... gotta wait to get back home till I can build it though to test
<freeflying> hi , cany anyone give me hand to review a package
<freeflying> amU: ping 
<Tm_T> anyone has solution to this "KDE has big fonts" issue? http://veronica.uninea.fi/~jozo/kubuntu1_fonts.png
<freeflying> Tm_T: hi
<Tm_T> hullo
<allee-dapper> Tm_T: why issue?  Please tell use the dpi of your display.  Otherwise the image is useless
<freeflying> Tm_T: may you have a look on this http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1100
<freeflying> allee-dapper:  may you have a look on this http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1100
<Tm_T> allee-dapper: point is, both windows should use same dpi but still fonts are different sizes
<allee-dapper> Tm_T: have the fonts, icons on your desktop the same size as in the screenshot in krita?
<allee-dapper> Tm_T: for a fresh flight2 installation fontsize on desktop is the same as in the menu for a new user and for an user with a ~/ from breezy
<Tm_T> allee-dapper: no, that's not a screenshot from my desktop, but I do have similar problem
<Tm_T> allee-dapper: like, in KDE fonts are bigger than in WindowMaker or any other
<allee-dapper> Tm_T: So WindowMaker and KDE have different default font size.  If KDE fonts are really too big: grep -i display /var/log/Xorg.0.log and check if display size is correctly detected
<allee-dapper> Tm_T: here, eg. (--) I810(0): Display dimensions: (410, 310) mm
<Tm_T> allee-dapper: no, if I set both to use size 10 ...
<Tm_T> and because KDE shows fonts bigger, I've forced to xorg to use "wrong" dimensions
<Tm_T> so I can use even a little bit reasonable settings
<Tm_T> that means, in KDE most of fonts are size 8 or 9 but in others its 10 :p
<allee-dapper> Tm_T: windowmaker uses pt (point = 1/72 inch) as the unit?   Mhm what your display resolution 75dpi?  (xdpyinfo | grep resolution )
<Tm_T>   resolution:    96x96 dots per inch
<Tm_T> allee-dapper: I've tried this with WMaker, FluxBox, Gnome...
<Tm_T> all others shows smaller fonts
<allee-dapper> Tm_T: okay then point an pixel are different.  There are almost the same for 75 dpi  (but that's no excuse to hardcode a 75 dpi value ;)
<Tm_T> allee-dapper: you mean KDE only use different unit? :p
<allee-dapper> Tm_T: sorry I don't know if the mention desktop env use px or pt as their unit (me hopes not)
<Tm_T> aye
<Tm_T> just strange
<Tm_T> bit nasty too
<Tm_T> anyway, sleep ->
<allee-dapper> Tm_T: KDE uses points (pt) and that's the right thing!! ;)
<allee-dapper> Tm_T: nite
<allee-dapper> freeflying: ping?
<freeflying> allee-dapper: hi
* allee-dapper impatiently waits until revu2 allows non motu to comment
<allee-dapper> freeflying: hi, about scim:
<freeflying> allee-dapper:  about skim 
<allee-dapper> copyright misses a copy of the copyright notice used in the source
<freeflying> allee-dapper: I need one more reviews
<allee-dapper> freeflying: sorry I can only comment on packaging.  No vote right
<allee-dapper> freeflying: mhmm I would not vote for it.  Still may littel details missing ;)
<allee-dapper> freeflying: e.g. the pkg description does not explain what scim is
<freeflying> allee-dapper:  thx . I'll add them 
<allee-dapper> freeflying: you build depend on scons but have scons in diff
<freeflying> allee-dapper: there a patch for sconstruct
<allee-dapper> And this: ?
<freeflying> allee-dapper:  and scim is in universe , which is a input method 
<allee-dapper> --- skim-1.4.3.orig/scons
<allee-dapper> +++ skim-1.4.3/scons
<allee-dapper> @@ -0,0 +1,50 @@
<allee-dapper> don't tell me ;)  tell your potential users in the description of the packages ;)
<freeflying> allee-dapper:  thx
<allee-dapper> freeflying: homepage: URL in descri tiption is pretty standard
<allee-dapper> freeflying: rules: usually commented out dh_*  stuff is better removed
<freeflying> allee-dapper:  right
<allee-dapper> freeflying: rules chmod really necessary? doesn't dh_fixperms do the job?
<freeflying> allee-dapper: dh_fixperms dosen't work 
<freeflying> so i use chmod
<allee-dapper> freeflying: strange
<freeflying> allee-dapper:  ?
<allee-dapper> freeflying: check what header files are included in skims /usr/include/skim/* files and build-dep on the pkg containing them
<allee-dapper> freeflying: strange, that fixperms does not work
<allee-dapper> freeflying: dpatch build-dep but I can't see a diff used by dpatch.
<Drakeson> just to report, I guess something's wrong with Dec 12 version of kpdf.
<Drakeson> I downgraded to Dec 8 and it's fine
<Drakeson> can someone check the recent kpdf to see if it can show a single document?
<Drakeson> (I mean the packaged one from the repos)
<allee-dapper> Drakeson: it's a known problem.  Riddell mentioned that he work on it
<allee-dapper> freeflying: you are no listed as (co) maintainer in control
<freeflying> allee-dapper:  it's still in debian mentors now 
<allee-dapper> ahh, then send your patches to him.  It's time he updates whatever is in the mentor side ;)
<allee-dapper> freeflying: try grep -Ri copyright .    and licensecheck for kdesdk if  copyright holders and distribution licenses are correct
<freeflying> allee-dapper:  I've feedback all my works to him
<allee-dapper> freeflying: great.  No more comments from my side.  Ah last on standard version should be 3.6.2
<allee-dapper> nite
<freeflying> allee-dapper:  thx lots lots 
<allee> freeflying: np
<freeflying> Riddell:  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/LaptopTestingTeam/Kubuntuflight-2livecdonibook
<Tm_T> hehe, I ended up to compile my own kicker
<Tm_T> and oh, now it doesn't crash :o
<seth_k> Riddell, happy Kat here: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1177 & includes .pot generation
<seth_k|away> oh blast, it uses its own kde.mk file
<seth_k|away> I'll need to upload again
<seth_k|away> ah, no, it looks like it knew what it was doing already. Upload is fine I believe, but definitely check it
<Riddell> seth_k|away: clever kat :)
<Riddell> anyone who wants to be super useful can test to see which of these are installable and which aren't http://kubuntu.org/~jr/tmp/KDELIBS
<Tm_T> aye
<Tm_T> you mean which are still dependent to 4c2 ?
<Riddell> Tm_T: yes
<Riddell> should just need one big for loop or something :)
<Tm_T> kdesdk atleast
<Tm_T> because kdevelop3 still doesnt install 
<Riddell> kdevelop3 is now on 2 architectures, just not i386
<Riddell> kdesdk works for me
<Tm_T> hmm
<Tm_T> then what was it :p
<Tm_T> kdevelop3: Depends: kdelibs4c2 (>= 4:3.4.2) but it is not installable
<Tm_T> same for kdevelop3-plugins I think
<Tm_T> there was something else I tried today
<Tm_T> ah, kipi-plugins
<Riddell> buildd's hate kdevelop3 http://people.ubuntu.com/~lamont/buildLogs/k/kdevelop3/4:3.3.0-0ubuntu3/
<Riddell> hmm, I had some issue with kipi-plugins, can't remember what it was now
* Tm_T is installing k3b
<Tm_T> ok, have to go, I might test those more later today if someone else didn't do it before me ;)
<freeflyi1g> Riddell: hi
<Riddell> hi freeflyi1g 
<freeflyi1g> I have a test on ibook for livecd 
<freeflyi1g> have you got it 
<Riddell> freeflyi1g: yeah saw it, lots to fix :(
<freeflyi1g> Riddell:  why dose it cost so much time to boot 
<Riddell> freeflyi1g: is it slower than breezy?
<freeflyi1g> Riddell:  I;ve never test breezy livecd on ibook
<Riddell> livecds are always slow
<freeflyi1g> Riddell:  On a x86 system , it cost moer less time that this one 
<Riddell> powerpc takes a long time to install as well I seem to remember, I wonder if they just have slow CD drives
<freeflyi1g> Riddell:  I remember that I've test livecd in daily of last week ,and it cost less time than this time
<Riddell> the live cd structure has changed significantly in the last week
<freeflying> raphink: ping
<jjesse> when i apt-get updated this morning what portion of kubuntu-docs needed to get updated?
<jjesse> on dapper
<Riddell> check the changelog
<Riddell> probably the firefox link
<jjesse> stupid question just cause i don't know, where is the changelog kept?
<Riddell> zless /usr/share/docs/packagename/changelog.Debian.gz
<jjesse> thanks
<jjesse> Riddell: where does the about-kubuntu come from that is shipped in dapper kubuntu docs?
<jjesse> Riddell: because it shouldn't say "Send feedback to the KDE Docs Team"
<Riddell> jjesse: from SVN I presume
<Riddell> hmm, bad template
<Riddell> jjesse: I plan to update the kubuntu-docs package later today, I'll try and get rid of hat
<Riddell> that
<jjesse> shouldn't it also have the stylesheet
<Riddell> that's what I ment
<Riddell> jjesse: is there anything to replace the quickguide yet?
<Riddell> jjesse: oh and did you do flight-2 release notes?
<jjesse> Riddell: no i didn't i had to take my wife to the doctor yesterday and it took all my time
<Riddell> I think that takes priority
<jjesse> Riddell: i'm working on them right now at work so i can try and get them taken care of
<jjesse> lunch time, be back later to work on that
<pef> hello
<Riddell> yo pef!
<pef> Riddell: how are you ? sorry for being less present on irc, but I sold my laptop, and it's harder to work from a cybercafe :)
<Riddell> sold your laptop!
<Riddell> but that's like selling your soul
<pef> :D
<pef> but just sold for buying another one :)
<pef> Riddell: In Dapper, can I fix thinks like broken packages because of kdelibs4c2a ? or there is something special to know about the transition ?
<Riddell> pef: yes please!
<pef> ok, nice :)
<Riddell> pef: check that the package doesn't need merging with debian, or that a new upstream isn't out
<Riddell> pef: and try and get it to make a .pot file if you can, see KubuntuPackagingGuide
<Riddell> but basicly just rebuild
<pef> Riddell: yeah, I've see through your uploads changes concerning this
<Riddell> if it doesn't already have a ubuntu version number and no changes are needed add build1 to the version number so it'll sync again in future
<pef> ok :)
<jjesse> back from lunch and working on releasenotes
<Riddell> I think jjesse has his priorities correct, wife > lunch > kubuntu > work  :)
<pef> cdbs and dpatch are deprecated, now ?
<Riddell> pef: no
<Riddell> although there's a special cdbs-patch for cdbs
<jjesse> grin thanks for Riddell :)
<pef> arg, being a maintainer for upstream code too is a time consuming task :)
<Riddell> mmm, what a package name libk3b2-mp3
<incinerator> hi, i just made a kubuntu dapper flight 2 cd, and the kernel won't boot
<Riddell> incinerator: which architecture?
<incinerator> the boot loader gives me a "Error reading boot CD" message
<incinerator> i386
<Riddell> incinerator: bad burn then
<incinerator> install-i386
<incinerator> hmmm
<Riddell> incinerator: check MD5 sums and reburn
<incinerator> i have checked md5 sum of the image, it is ok
<incinerator> but I'll check the burnt image to be sure...
<incinerator> btw, Hi Jonathan
<incinerator> Dominik here ggg
<Riddell> incinerator: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/VerifyIsoHowto
<incinerator> thx, I did not bother to check the gpg signatures but the MD5SUM itself is ok
* Riddell searches his brain for a Dominik from Edinburgh and fails to come up with one
<incinerator> edlug
<incinerator> the German
<Riddell> ah hah
<Riddell> wish I could make more edlugs
<incinerator> ok, I just did a readcd and md5sum'ed the read image with the md5sum i downloaded, they match
<incinerator> I'll do that on the computer I want to install it on, as well. just to be sure
<Riddell> that ISO has definatly been checked by myself and at least one other person
<incinerator> aye, the "xmas" meal was very nice again...
<incinerator> ok, the md5sum also matches on my laptop, neither cd nor reader/writer seem to be faulty
<incinerator> I also tried to use the F3 "extra options key", pressed return but it would say "could not find boot image R"
<Riddell> spooky
<incinerator> strangely enough the option line started with "preseed=something" there wasn't any mention of a vmlinuz nor an "image=" option
<incinerator> i guess if changed that it would boot
<incinerator> does that preseed option have to be there at all?
<Riddell> incinerator: I don't actually know, but I'd assume there's a good reason for it
<incinerator> more problems to come: changing the language to "Deutsch" in the boot menu freezes the whole thing
<incinerator> seems the isolinux setup is fubar
<incinerator> btw, I am getting a debug window with "pstk and rstk" tables, are they supposed to be there?
<Riddell> I never tried chaning the language, that's something we should make sure to test
<Riddell> no, shouldn't be a debug window
<incinerator> hmmm, seems my comp doesn't load isolinux properly then
<incinerator> oh, i just realised there's a new bios
<incinerator> I'll put that on and try again....
* seth_k grumbles about apt-get killing his sound
* seth_k hunts through the upgrades to see which packages is guilty
<Riddell> seth_k: how can it do that?
<seth_k> Riddell, not apt-get itself, but one of the packages it upgraded
<mornfall> what the... http://utnubu.alioth.debian.org/scottish/by_maint/me%40mornfall.net/large/libapt-front/
<seth_k> Riddell, do I need to address those REVU comments for kat? the old package had the same issues
<Riddell> seth_k: which comments?
<seth_k> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1177 Riddell 
<Riddell> mornfall: my word
<mornfall> Riddell: why do we have 14M patch in ubuntu :-)
<mornfall> Riddell: someone probably forgot makeing distclean before packing up hmm
<Riddell> seth_k: hah, raphink is fast :), address them if you have time but they don't look vital
<seth_k> Riddell, raphink has good comments :) he has been helpful on all my packages
<seth_k> Riddell, if I don't get around to them by the time you push an upload, i'll just do an ubuntu2
* seth_k will have to ask in #u-motu-school about the DEB_AUTO_UPDATE_X stuff
<incinerator> Ridell: bios update did not help, seems isolinux is screwed....
<incinerator> I'll try the amd64 version now....
<Riddell> incinerator: try with an ubuntu CD or a live CD maybe
<Riddell> mornfall: where does it say the size?
<incinerator> I really need to get some cdrws
<mornfall> Riddell: when you try to d/l the patch :)
<incinerator> patch????
<incinerator> oh sorry, not me ggg
<incinerator> Ridell: amd64 image seems to work, but the i386 has its isolinux knackered...
<Riddell> incinerator: are you loading the i386 one on an amd64?
<incinerator> yup
<Riddell> hmm, should still work but
<incinerator> indeed
<incinerator> bah, my card read is firing an interrupt and the kernel locks up :-(
<incinerator> hmmm, amd64 won't do
<incinerator> is there a wiki page for know problems with dapper flight-2 that I can search for workarounds?
<Riddell> incinerator: I don't think there is
<incinerator> hmmm, with amd64 there's a problem. I get kernel dmesgs and then "Starting system log daemon: syslogd, klogd." and that's it
<incinerator> system is still reactive (i can do ctrl-alt-del for reboot) but nothing happens
<incinerator> noapic nolapic doesn't help either, and I am fresh out of ideas....
<Riddell> incinerator: works for me on amd64, you should report it to bugzilla
<Riddell> sorry I'm not being much help, I just do KDE
<incinerator> nevermind, that's ok
<incinerator> interesting, i just did another try with the usb mouse disconnected, now it works....
<Riddell> spooky
<incinerator> i had similiar problems with suse 10.0
<seaLne> has anyone else experience kdf dieing as soon as it loads a pdf from konq? (breezy 3.5)
<seaLne> kpdf
<seaLne> http in konq that is
<Riddell> seaLne: ubuntu0breezy1.2 is problematic, upgrade to breezy1.3
<seaLne> fully uptodate afaik
<seaLne> another thing i've noticed recently is if i view source in konq (uses kate) when i quit kate it complains the tmp file that it is is no longer there
<seaLne> not sure if thats something i've caused
<seaLne> but it not like a long time after viewing it
<Riddell> any other breezy 3.5 users?
<incinerator> what'ch mean?
<incinerator> some good news, btw. the laptop's speakers work now ggg
<incinerator> and the permanent 50% soft interrupt load is gone, as well.
<Riddell> I'm wondering if anyone else is running 3.5 on breezy and can confirm seaLne's kpdf problem
<Riddell> sebas?
<incinerator> haven't tried yet
<incinerator> but give me a sec, what do i have to do?
<Riddell> load a pdf file in konqueror
<Riddell> with latest updated breezy KDE 3.5
<incinerator> hmmm, just a sec
<incinerator> anyone a pdf url?
<Riddell> http://kubuntu.org/~jr/tmp/break-kpdf.pdf
<incinerator> some kde bugs, as well, but only minor ones so far...
<incinerator> bah dhclient.conf is b0rked
<incinerator> well, ifup eth0 helped
<incinerator> pdf works without problems for me
<incinerator> what exactly is supposed to break?
<incinerator> ouch, unaccelerated X sucks ggg
<incinerator> i tried another pdf, looks good
<incinerator> but mine's a fresh flight 2 install, no updates so far...
<Tonio_> hi everyone
<Riddell> hi Tonio_ 
<Tonio_> Riddell: may I ask you a few questions about the patch and pot files ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: sure
<Tonio_> well, one point isn't clear, and raphink and I are not sure to understand
<Riddell> mm hmm?
<Tonio_> is it necessary to patch even if there are no .pot/.po files in po/ folder ?
<Tonio_> can it be generated ?
<Tonio_> and second and last question, how to see if the admin folder is too old or not ?
<Riddell> I don't understand the first question, the whole idea is to generate a .pot file
<Tonio_> yep
<Riddell> the admin folder is too old if cvs.sh doesn't have an extract-messages target
<Riddell> it can probably be done with older admin folders but I havn't bothered to look how
<Tonio_> but concerning your revus of my packages, you don't refer to pot for certain packages
<Riddell> they should all have .pot generation if possible
<Tonio_> if it exists, it'll be used, okay, but if not, then the patch should manage to get it created ?
<Tonio_> so the idea is to patch every application that has a po folder
<Tonio_> even if empty ?
<Riddell> every application that has i18n strings
<Riddell> especially if the po folder is empty, that means we need .pot files so people can translate it :)
<Tonio_> okay
<Tonio_> what kind of text can we grep to check if there are i17n strings ?
* Tonio_ is ashamed to not know anything about code....
<Riddell> well if the program has a user interface it'll have i18n strings
<Tonio_> s/i17/i18 of course
<Tonio_> okay
<Tonio_> so I have to modify all my packages
<Tonio_> I'll do toonight
<Riddell> cool
<Riddell> let me know if you have any problems
<Tonio_> I will send you an email about that...
<Tonio_> also all other packages are supposed to fixed, except codeine
<Tonio_> scons s**ks
<Riddell> scons is cool, it's just new and unusual
<Tonio_> waiting for a scons.mk ;)
<Tonio_> I know scons has some advantages
<Tonio_> possibility to use en embedded mini-scons
<Tonio_> that really nice
<Tonio_> except to make propper packages ;)
<Riddell> and if it gets rid of all the Makefile.in horribleness that'll be worth it
<Tonio_> I looked at the job done on codeine, that's horrible :) the package is really crappy when debuild && debuild -S
<Tonio_> okay, thanks for the responses
<Tonio_> hum concerning pot
<Tonio_> if cvs.sh doesn't contain "kdepot" text, it is too old if I understand ?
<Tonio_>  + correctly ;)
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> run  ./admin/cvs.sh  and see if it has extract-messages
<Tonio_> okay
<Tonio_> let's go, many things to do toonight ;)
<Tonio_> thanks for your patience with me Riddell  ;)
<Riddell> thanks for your packaging :)
<Tonio_> I'm gona contribute to rosetta soon too ;)
<Tonio_> that's a fantastic project ;)
<Riddell> you'll need to wait until they start importing dapper .pot files, which I think is at string freeze time
<raphink> Riddell: do you have time to approve two packages ? you had approved them in the past and I just changed minor details.
<incinerator> question: what is the best way for kde setting up an nfs client?
<incinerator> i had some inconsistency: kde was telling me the nfs share was mounted on /media/ftp but it was mounted at /mnt/hostname
<incinerator> there's this page at the wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NFSClientHowTo
<incinerator> but that uses autofs, woud that work with kde?
<Riddell> incinerator: put it in your fstab?
<incinerator> that's what i did
<incinerator> mountpoint was /mnt/hostname but kde would access it at media:/ftp, strange....
<incinerator> btw, the share on the remote host was at /home/ftp
<incinerator> unfortunately the "add network folders" wizard doesn't provide for nfs :-(
<raphink> Riddell: could you advocate http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1102 again please ?
<Riddell> raphink: why /usr/sbin instead of /usr/bin?
<raphink> Riddell: because they are executable scripts
<raphink> not binaries
<Riddell> that's not what sbin is for
<raphink> :s
<Riddell> sbin is for system problems, stuff that only a sysadmin needs
<raphink> huh
<raphink> ok
<raphink> reverting then
<Riddell> system binaries rather
<Riddell> see debian-policy or FHS
<incinerator> you've been playing with AT&T unix for too long raphink ;-)
<raphink> thanks for telling
<raphink> :)
<raphink> incinerator: I have just been told scripts went to /usr/sbin
<raphink> and I trusted it 
<incinerator> oh, those were the days ggg
<raphink> ;)
<incinerator> probably and old unix guro who gave you that answer ggg
<incinerator> ^and|an
<incinerator> bah, my typing is pish today
<incinerator> too much of using both de and gb keyboards at once :-(
<incinerator> anyway, thanks for your help Jonathan, I am positively surprised that sound works properly now and the apic/lapic issues have been sorted out
<raphink> Riddell: could you review knmap again please ? I've set the rm -f issue :)
<raphink> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1171
<Riddell> raphink: approved!
<raphink> thanks ! :)
<raphink> I worked hard on it :)
<Riddell> yes, well done
<raphink> :)
<raphink> and I've just removed the /usr/sbin stupid stuff from http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1185
<raphink> it's very fast to review ;)
<Riddell> approved!
<Riddell> assuming it's the same as when I last approved it
<raphink> yes :)
<raphink> thanks :)
<raphink> you didn't approve last version though
<raphink> funnily
<raphink> it seems you approved the last but one
<raphink> :s
<Riddell> means you gave me an old link
<raphink> no
<raphink> ;)
<raphink> the only diff between the last and last but on
<raphink> one
<raphink> is that I had forgotten to run -sa on debuild 
<raphink> so orig.tar.gz was not there
<raphink> on last but one
<raphink> apart from that it's exactly the same content
<raphink> there are weird things on REVU sometimes
<raphink> Riddell: you don't see how this is the last but one you advocated ?
<Riddell> raphink: because you gave me an old link
<Riddell> raphink: go to the revu homepage and find me the new link
<raphink> oooh
<raphink> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1187
<raphink> :)
<raphink> there
<raphink> sorry I didn't know upid changed
<raphink> hadn't noticed before
<raphink> :s
<raphink> nevermind, daniel uploaded it :)
<raphink> kyamo ( http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1105 ) has been improved too, and already approved by daniel last weekend
<raphink> it's a nice kde program to organize music collections & I've worked quite close to the upstream dev to improve its quality :)
#kubuntu-devel 2005-12-21
<Riddell> hi Hobbsee, fancy packaging the new KMyMoney2?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: ah, if i'm told how to do it, or given a link...
* Hobbsee dies of shock seeing #kubuntu-devel flash red
<Riddell> Hobbsee: apt-get source kmymoney or whatever it's called.  get the new version from their website.  make a .orig with their tar file, copy the debian directory over, run dch -i to increment the changelog and debuild to build it
<Riddell> red?
<Hobbsee> when the nick is mentioned
<Riddell> Hobbsee, Hobbsee, Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> yeah, that's it
<Hobbsee> i'll give it a shot - got no idea how successful i'll be
<Hobbsee> Riddell: make an .orig with their tar file?  how do i do that?
<Riddell> make sure it's called <packagename>_<upstream.version>.orig.tar.gz
<Riddell> and contains a directory  <packagename>-<upstream.version>
<Hobbsee> right, done that
<Hobbsee> copy the debian directory from...0.8.1 to 0.8.0 source, i presume?
<Riddell> other way around
<Hobbsee> presumably i have to untar both directories first?
* Hobbsee is very new at doing this
<Riddell> to get the old one do  apt-get source kmymoney2
<Riddell> and it'll download and extract the old package
<Riddell> well, current package
<Riddell> which is just the source directory plus a debian/ directory
<Riddell> copy accross that debian/ directory
<Hobbsee> ooh, didnt see that folder!
<Hobbsee> right, now to copy to 0.8.1, i'll need to extract 0.8.1.orig.tar.gz, i presume?
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> Hobbsee: I have to go to bed now, ask freeflying for help or in #ubuntu-motu maybe
<Hobbsee> i'm at the dch -i bit...
<Hobbsee> says command not found
<Riddell> apt-get install devscripts fakeroot
<Riddell> if it build successfully with debuild  do a debuild -S  to make the sources and upload the *orig.tar.gz, *dsc, *diff.gz to a web server and I'll take a look at it
<Riddell> night all
<Hobbsee> ah ha!
<Hobbsee> bummer
* Hobbsee will be fiddling around with this all day lol
<neoncode> Hobbsee: Fiddling around with what?
<Hobbsee> kmymoney2, dont worry
<neoncode> Hobbsee: How's kmymoney2 comeing along?
<Hobbsee> neoncode: i need a darned gpg signature for it, which i now have, but is unsigned.  and seeing as i live in australia, it's pretty difficult to get it signed
<neoncode> Hobbsee: How do you get a GPG signature signed anyway>?
<Hobbsee> smoke and mirrors lol - take id, get someone in person to verify that you are you, then they can sign your key
<neoncode> Wait, some persion IRL or online?
<Hobbsee> in real life, which is the problem
<neoncode> Ahhh...
<Hobbsee> it seems even harder to get a gpg sig than to get a drivers licence, which then acts as an identifier...weird
<raphink> I see ktranslator in the list of wanted apps for kubuntu
<raphink> I've looked at this app
<raphink> and for a multi-lingual dictionary, this is one of the apps with the worst english sentences I've ever seen
<raphink> doesn't feel like trusting it for translation ;)
<seth_k|away> Riddell, ipodslave was uninstallable due to kdelibs4c2 -> kdelibs4c2a, so instead of just rebuilding I yoinked the new upstream verison 0.7.1: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1199
<jjesse> the boot screen for kubuntu is great, i love it (dapper flight 2(
* author-psi ist abwesend: Away at the moment
<pef> hello
<Riddell> hi pef
<Riddell> fancy porting kaffeine to gstreamer 0.10?
<pef> hello Jonathan :)
<Riddell> mornfall: you'll be pleased to know that adept works perfectly on powerpc
<mornfall> Riddell: wow
<mornfall> Riddell: interesting :)
<mornfall> it's completely beyond me why though
<Riddell> mornfall: although I did get a bit confused by the lack of an error message when it didn't have a network connection
* author-afk ist wieder da!
<mornfall> Riddell: still around?
<Riddell> mornfall: yes
<mornfall> Riddell: what do you think of the following idea
<mornfall> Riddell: to represent package relations in the "browser" as a lister widget (the one which is used to list all packages by default)
<mornfall> Riddell: but using a tree, with type of relation at top level (depends, recommends, conflicts, ...)
<mornfall> Riddell: the actualy dependency element on the 2nd level, and the actual packages on 3rd
<mornfall> (all that could satisfy the relation)
<Riddell> could get quite cluttered
<Riddell> a tree-list within a list
<mornfall> it's more like a tree-list with extendable leaves
<mornfall> i will try to figure a way to make the recommends/suggests/etc distinct from normal tree items tho
<mornfall> so it would be
<mornfall> Recommends
<mornfall> [+]  mail-transport-agent
<mornfall> (no [-]  on Recommends, and that one being rendered differently)
<mornfall> first, i want to avoid multiple scrollable areas... that'd plain suck
<Riddell> what's the advantage of that over just listing the packages  Recommends: mail-transport-agent, foo, bar
<mornfall> Riddell: if you just list them, you can't get at them
<Riddell> yeah
<mornfall> Riddell: mail-transport-agent is (on purpose) a virtual package
<mornfall> Riddell: so you would have to go back to search and search for it
<mornfall> Riddell: this way, you will expand it and see the packages
<mornfall> sort of what aptitude does
<mornfall> Riddell: the other possibility is a plain listview, where the individual packages are clickable
<Riddell> it sounds a good enough idea, just dangerous in filling up the interface too much
<mornfall> Riddell: OH
<mornfall> Riddell: okey, i know what you mean
<mornfall> Riddell: this data is *not* part of the main list
<Riddell> where is it?
<mornfall> Riddell: you get a "details" butotn there, which expands the package to full window
<Riddell> aah, sounds nice then
<mornfall> Riddell: and depends etc appear there
<jpatrick> That does sound nice
<mornfall> the lister is going to stay as it is, only one button added
<mornfall> (so it's "install/remove" and "details")
<mornfall> i'm just not sure if i want the packages extendable the same way in the relation view
<Riddell> I'd say yes, but the headers (Depends, Recommends etc) need to be quite distinct so they don't get lost, large bold text
<mornfall> listening to The Modern End on World Of Glass by Tristania (2:20/4:45)
<mornfall> now if i was actaually at least a *bit* motivated to do anything :'/
<mornfall> even the computer is acting stupid
<mornfall> even the cursor is jaggy
<mornfall> load avg 3.5, 2.5, 2.1 and it's *not doing anything*
<mornfall> FFS
<Riddell> gamin has been doing things like that recently but you probably aren't running kubuntu flight
<Riddell> would "thousands of KDE users are depending on you" motivate at all?
<mornfall> dunnow
<mornfall> it's not konqueror, it's not fam, it's not amarok
<mornfall> (causing the jagginess of everyting)
<mornfall> everything
<mornfall> it's irritating to no end :'(
<mornfall> AAARGH
<mornfall> it *was* konqueror
<mornfall> on the other hand, this *should not happen*
<mornfall> need coffee... brb
#kubuntu-devel 2005-12-22
<mornfall> --> nap
<jdong> just would like to say great job; I'm now a KUbuntu user. Very impressed with how far KUbuntu has come since Warty :)
<seth_k|lappy> Riddell, I have almost all the kat issues raphink pointed out done; a new package should be uploaded within the hour
<Hobbsee> Riddell: i managed to package up kmymoney2 up, until the point of needing a gpg signature thingo for it.  it doesnt look like getting into the web of trust will be easy, if i have to meet up with someone else to do it.
<seth_k|lappy> Hobbsee, somebody else just sponsors you. I'm not in the web of trust yet either, but I've had packages put in
<seth_k|lappy> you just did kmymoney2 rebuild? /me guiltily stops working on the same package :P
<Hobbsee> yesterday, yeah
<Hobbsee> i wouldnt bet on it being right or anything lol
<seth_k|lappy> hmm, it was just a rebuild wasn't it?
<seth_k|lappy> or did you have to tweak it
<Hobbsee> to 0.8.1?  yeah
<Hobbsee> i'm kinda confused - i have a deb of it, and all the other file bits, but it does give an error about not finding my secret key or something...
<seth_k|lappy> Hobbsee, how are you building? With pbuilder?
<seth_k|lappy> and you have a GPG keyring, I assume? :P
<Hobbsee> was using debuild, following the instructions Riddell gave to me...
<Hobbsee> i have a key, and a secret key, yes
<seth_k|lappy> ok
<seth_k|lappy> specify your keyid with -kXXXXXXXX
<Hobbsee> where do i do that?
* Hobbsee is really new at this
<Hobbsee> oh, in the debuild?  and just use that as a parameter?
<seth_k|lappy> well, for example, I use: dpkg-buildpackage -S -sa -rfakeroot -kA9B891E2 once I'm ready to build source for uploading to revu
<Hobbsee> ah ok, yep
<seth_k|lappy> the secret key-finding algorithm is a bit wonky, it doesn't find mine either unless I specify the keyID
<seth_k|lappy> I think it's because it's not my primary UID
<Hobbsee> ok, trying that
<seth_k|lappy> I don't think you ahve to go to all the work, though, for just a rebuild
<Hobbsee> apt-get source kmymoney or whatever it's called. get the new version from their website. make a .orig with their tar file, copy the debian directory over, run dch -i to increment the changelog and debuild to build it
<Hobbsee> was what i was told to do
<seth_k|lappy> yup, that's right on
<seth_k|lappy> but there isn't a new version of kmymoney2, is there? /me looks again
<crimsun> err
<crimsun> if you ''apt-get source kmymoney'', then you can just download the new upstream tarball and ''uupdate ../new_upstream_tarball'' from the top-level of the extracted old version
<Hobbsee> an 0.8.1
<seth_k|lappy> oh, there is a point release, my bad
<Hobbsee> seth_k|lappy: lol...you had me starting to get worried there...
<crimsun> that does all the renaming to orig.tar.gz and copying of debian/ for you
<Hobbsee> hehe - i'll have to remember that for next time - it's a little late now!
<Hobbsee> woohoo!  it didnt give an error this time!
<Hobbsee> seth_k|lappy: can you help me with this please?
<seth_k|lappy> Hobbsee, sure :)
<Hobbsee> kmymoney2-0.8.1.orig.tar.bz2    kmymoney2_0.8-6ubuntu3.dsc
<Hobbsee> kmymoney2_0.8-6ubuntu2.diff.gz  kmymoney2_0.8.orig.tar.gz
<Hobbsee> kmymoney2_0.8-6ubuntu2.dsc
<Hobbsee> i have those files, which Riddell said to upload
<seth_k|lappy> hmm
<Hobbsee> why do i have 2 lots of .dsc files?
<seth_k|lappy> a lot of that is the old stuff
<seth_k|lappy> the 0.8 branch
<Hobbsee> i'd guessed that might be the case...
<seth_k|lappy> I don't see the built 0.8.1 stuff
<seth_k|lappy> all i see is the orig tarball
<Hobbsee> <Riddell> if it build successfully with debuild do a debuild -S to make the sources and upload the *orig.tar.gz, *dsc, *diff.gz to a web server and I'll take a look at it
<Hobbsee> was the original command
<seth_k|lappy> yeah
<seth_k|lappy> alright, cd into your source tree
<seth_k|lappy> and run:
<seth_k|lappy> dpkg-buildpackage -S -sa -rfakeroot -k########
<seth_k|lappy> replace ### with your keyid
<seth_k|lappy> that should make orig, dsc, diff, and _source.changes
<seth_k|lappy> then you can REVU it
<seth_k|lappy> and I can help with that :)
<Hobbsee> just found kmymoney2_0.8-6ubuntu3.tar.gz too
<seth_k|lappy> yeah, that's the old one
<Hobbsee> right, yep
<Hobbsee> *goes and deletes all files, except the one in that original source folder*
<seth_k|lappy> hmmm
<seth_k|lappy> you don't want to have the .orig IN the source folder
<seth_k|lappy> or it'll put it in the diff
<Hobbsee> kmymoney2-0.8.1 is the source folder, i presume?
<seth_k|lappy> righto
<Hobbsee> that wasnt inside the source folder - i just moved those files
<seth_k|lappy> ok :)
<Hobbsee> bugger it
* Hobbsee should be more careful with her rm -rf * in future
<Hobbsee> lol
<seth_k|lappy> you rm'd your work?
<Hobbsee> yeah
<seth_k|lappy> aw
<seth_k|lappy> want to take it to query and I'll walk you through uupdate goodness?
<Hobbsee> take it to query?  *suspects this is some form of joke, but doesnt understand it*
<Hobbsee> definetly, sounds good
<pef_aw> is kmymoney taken by anoyne ? I've started yesterday to uupdate it/patch it for using pot file/rebuild against kdelibs4c2a
<Hobbsee> pef_aw: on breezy or dapper?
<pef_aw> Hobbsee: dapper
<Hobbsee> i think seth_k|lappy might have been doing it...
<Hobbsee> or it's already in there...either way - worth checking
<pef_aw> Hobbsee: ok, thanks :)
<flosoft> Riddel: u there?
<flosoft> I am starting the Kubuntu torrent on my 20Gbit/s Server
<flosoft> wow FUCK ... Downloading torrent @ 6448,9kB/s and rising!!!
<flosoft> 7067,8
<flosoft> 7100
<flosoft> 7213,6
<flosoft> 7220
<flosoft> ok ... I am seeding now ... unlimited peers etc.
<jpatrick> hello flosoft 
<flosoft> hey jpatrick
<flosoft> I finally got my torrent proggy on my server runnninh
<flosoft> so I am seeding Kubuntu
<flosoft> unlimited up
<flosoft> unlimited peers
<jpatrick> cool
<flosoft> currently uploading @ 162,5
<flosoft> 168,1
<flosoft> well it is rising
<flosoft> more than 200 now
* jpatrick gets the Flight-2 iso
<flosoft> jpatrick ... is there a torrent too?
<jpatrick> hi Tonio_ 
<jpatrick> flosoft: I'm getting it via the torrent
<flosoft> ok
<flosoft> give me the torrent link
<flosoft> i'll add it for seeding
<flosoft> ;)
<jpatrick> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/dapper/flight-2/
<jpatrick> all there
<flosoft> i386?
<jpatrick> amd64 and ppc as well
<flosoft> ok
<flosoft> i'll do i386 and amd64
<Tonio_> hi jpatrick 
<Tonio_> hi all :)
<flosoft> ok .... i386 is downloading @ 923 and rising
* jpatrick is getting 33.7KB/sec
<flosoft> are you getting the i386?
<jpatrick> yes
<flosoft> cuz the AMD64 for me is dead
<flosoft> the i386 is downloading @ 1563.5kbit/s
<flosoft> with your torrent client ... can you manually add peers?
<jpatrick> no
<flosoft> damn
<flosoft> otherwise u could add the server flosoft.biz
<jpatrick> yea KTorrent is really basic
<flosoft> eheh
<flosoft> *hehe
<flosoft> I use azureus @ home
<flosoft> seeding dapper @ 500kbit/s
<Tonio_> last version isn't that basic
<flosoft> jpatrick ... ur download going faster?
<Tonio_> limited compared to azureus that's right, but it is recent app...
<flosoft> ktorrent?
<Tonio_> flosoft: yep
<flosoft> I found a perfect app for my server .... TorrentFlux
<flosoft> it works great
<flosoft> ok seeding @ 599,0kbit/s ;)
<flosoft> Sharing: 25,2%
* #kubuntu-devel  [freenode-info]  If you're at a conference, please contact freenode staff to make sure we've made special allowance for many users coming into our network from a single internet address ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#gettinghelp ). Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked, except to network staff, services and participating registered users ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg )... Thanks!
<jpatrick> oh dear where's Riddell gone....
<jpatrick> damn netsplit
<Hobbsee> gone off fishing...
<Riddell> morning Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> morning Riddell 
<Hobbsee> weird form of morning...
<Hobbsee> how did you want those files?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: however you have them
<Hobbsee> Riddell: ie, via email, or upload them to a specific location?  the place where i usually host files is down...
<Hobbsee> DCC, if you really want...
<Riddell> Hobbsee: e-mail jriddell@ubuntu.com
<Riddell> but now that you're an elite MOTU it's a good idea to ask siretat for an account on REVU
<Hobbsee> i dont have a signed gpg key though
<jpatrick> Hobbsee: you don't need one
<Hobbsee> but i will do, when i figure out how to lol
<Riddell> Hobbsee: doesn't matter, signing is only needed for uploading to the archives
<Hobbsee> ok, cool :)
<Riddell> oh, and revu I guess
<Hobbsee> sending...
<jpatrick> Riddell: I need one more MOTU to look at this: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1214 :)
<Hobbsee> come on gmail...dont crash on me...
<Hobbsee> what is this thing's problem?
<Hobbsee> testing...
<Riddell> hello
<Riddell> no e-mail yes
<Riddell> yet
<Hobbsee> yet
<Hobbsee> yes, it's taking forever to send...
<Hobbsee> and this is just lagging like crazy...
<Hobbsee> darn my silly, slow ISP lol
<Hobbsee> Riddell: ok, go and check now :)
* Hobbsee contemplates falling asleep on keyboard
<Riddell> Hobbsee: looks lovely Hobbsee, you may fall asleep now :)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: you wanted it compiled against breezy?
<Hobbsee> yay!  sleep is good!
* Hobbsee wouldnt be able to compile anything tonight...lol
<Riddell> well it's for dapper, but it's the source that counts
<Hobbsee> i think there were a couple of people already doing it for dapper
<Hobbsee> but ok
* Hobbsee shuts down computer, then falls asleep on top of it
<Hobbsee> ooh crud, wonder what time i'm supposed to work tomorrow?
<Hobbsee> 13 hours away, cool, i'll wake up by then...
<Hobbsee> night all!
<Tonio_> Riddell: hi ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: wanna have klamav on kubuntu ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: just needs one more YES to get uploaded ;)
<jpatrick> Tonio_: No rule to generate .pot file
<jpatrick> Tonio: See: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuPackagingGuide at the end for rules
* hunger chears to the kubuntu developers for making kubuntu-desktop installable again.
<Tonio_> jpat|away: for tules ?
<Tonio_> rules ?
<Tonio_> you mean the kdepot patch ?
<jpat|away> yeah
<Tonio_> I didn't appliued the patch on all my packages right
<Tonio_> That's on my todo list for the WE ;)
<Tonio_> but recently packages ones like klamav have it
<Tonio_> any problem in the way I applied it maybe ?
<jpat|away> It's there?
<Tonio_> http://revu.tauware.de/revu1-incoming/klamav-0512151830/klamav-0.32/debian/patches/
<Tonio_> you can check by yourself
<Tonio_> other waiting for approval packages will be patched this WE
<Tonio_> klibido has it also
<Tonio_> and potentially all packages I've done those last 4 days
<jpat|away> ah alright
<Tonio_> where you referring to a specific you checked ?
<Tonio_> which one did you check ?
<jpat|away> I didn't see them like `XGETTEXT=/usr/bin/kde-xgettext sh admin/cvs.sh extract-messages' in debian/
<jpat|away> rules
<lathiat> hrm is there a known problem with koffice in breezy
<Riddell> lathiat: not paticularly
<lathiat> hrm
<lathiat> im getting this on kivio/kword etc
<lathiat> koffice (lib kofficecore): ERROR: Couldn't find the native MimeType in kivio's desktop file. Check your installation !
<lathiat> any ideas?
<lathiat> its not showing up in my menu either, suppose that could be related
<lathiat> ah,w eird kbuildsycoa stuff
<seth_k|lappy> jiminy, revu is being weird this morning
<Riddell> seth_k|lappy: what's it doing?
<seth_k|lappy> Riddell, I'm uploading a changed kat package, but the way it handles which upload is "newest" was a bit funny; was causing me to attach changes to the wrong file. All sorted now though, and the new kat package has all of raphink's comments fixed :)
<seth_k|lappy> Riddell, btw what were you wanting Hobbsee to do with kmymoney2, exactly? She was running Breezy and updating the old breezy package from upstream instead of just rebuilding Dapper's... she couldn't tell me exactly what you were wanting, though
<hunger> seth_k|lappy: Can I get the new kat already?
<hunger> seth_k|lappy: or is it still stuck in some upload queue?
<seth_k|lappy> hunger, do you need i386? I'll upload my built .deb for you :)
<hunger> seth_k|lappy: I can wait for a bit longer:-)
<Riddell> seth_k|lappy: I was wanting dapper updated to the new release, but I see it's come in from debian just some hours ago anyway, failed to build though
<hunger> seth_k|lappy: It won't run for me anyway (at least no kat has so far):-(
<hunger> seth_k|lappy: If you happen to have your i386 deb somewhere accessible, then I'd test:-)
<seth_k|lappy> hunger, let me upload
<seth_k|lappy> hunger, building once more to make sure I have a fresh .deb, then I'll upload
<seth_k|lappy> Riddell, I see. She was trying to build a Breezy package :P
<hunger> seth_k|lappy: Thanks!
<hunger> Hmmm... my kmail suddenly keeps "rediscovering" the mails I just read as being new. Anyone seen this before?
<Riddell> seth_k|lappy: fancy investigating if the new showimg rc1 works with dapper's libkexif?
<seth_k|lappy> sure Riddell
<seth_k|lappy> where do I find it
<Riddell> seth_k|lappy: google :)
<Riddell> http://www.jalix.org/projects/showimg/
<seth_k|lappy> :P
<seth_k|lappy> i wasn't sure if it was already in debian or whatnot
<Riddell> well check there too, I just noticed that the current one doesn't pick up the current libkexif
<seth_k|lappy> all right
<seth_k|lappy> alright hunger, uploading now
<Riddell> hello melalcoolique 
<Flosoft> hey
<Riddell> hi Flosoft 
<Flosoft> Riddel:  I am currently seeding torrents ;)
<seth_k|lappy> hunger, http://sethkinast.com/ubuntu/dapper/
<melalcoolique> hi
<Riddell> Flosoft: you rock
<hunger> seth_k|lappy: Downloading... thanks again for building it for me!
<Riddell> waa, new k3b!
<Riddell> k3b comes out almost daily now
<seth_k|lappy> and what happened to Mez, he died or something
<seth_k|lappy> never comes on anymore
<seth_k|lappy> heck, *I* have more uploads than he does this month :P
<Riddell> not sure
<seth_k|lappy> btw Riddell, how do I version-tag this rc1 for maximum goodness
<seth_k|lappy> 0.9.4.99+rc1 ?
<Riddell> seth_k|lappy: use ~
<Riddell> 9.5.5~rc1
<Riddell> ~ means less
<seth_k|lappy> yeah, that's what I use on backports trailers, makes sense
<Riddell> backports trailers?
<hunger> seth_k|lappy: "Unable to start kat daemon".
<seth_k|lappy> for backported packages, I add a ~breezy1 trailer
<seth_k|lappy> hunger, weird. works fine here :(
<hunger> seth_k|lappy: Same message I got from all kat versions I ever tried:-(
<seth_k|lappy> you have inotify?
<hunger> seth_k|lappy: Yeap.
<hunger> seth_k|lappy: The wizard detects that and fails to start the kat daemon on the next page.
<seth_k|lappy> hmm
<seth_k|lappy> ew Riddell, why is showimg a native package
<seth_k|lappy> gross
<hunger> seth_k|lappy: deleted everything in .kde that I consider to be related to kat... just to start from a clean plate.
<hunger> seth_k|lappy: Starting katdaemon directly gives me this: KCrash: terminate called after throwing an instance of 'QtSQLite3Exception'/Application 'katdaemon' crashing...
<Flosoft> does anyone here know torrentflux?
<Riddell> seth_k|lappy: hmm, guess someone messed up
<seth_k|lappy> I just pulled out debian/ and put it in the new source tree
<jpatrick> I need Mez to get into the Ubuntu l10n UK Team
<hunger> seth_k|lappy: Are you sure that you do not need to depend on libqt3-mt-sqlite?
<seth_k|lappy> hmm hunger, what happens if you install that package?
* seth_k|lappy has only looked at kat briefly, long enough to pull the new version and package it
<hunger> seth_k|lappy: No change:-(
<seth_k|lappy> hehe
<seth_k|lappy> probably don't need a depend then ;)
<hunger> seth_k|lappy: Calling katdaemon as a newly created user with an empty homedir does not change anything either.
* Riddell uploads the KDE universe
<hunger> seth_k|lappy: I get a db.kat file in .kde/share/apps/kat.
<hunger> seth_k|lappy: That is no sqlite file according to sqlite:-(
<seth_k|lappy> heh... yay for trying to compile on a laptop :) it hard-locked
<Riddell> laptops are evil like that
<Flosoft> Riddel: seeding Dapper @ 311kbit/s
<Riddell> well that's the whole of KDE universe uploaded, everyone keep an eye on the build logs to see if it all worked
<seth_k|lappy> Riddell, the new showimg ftbfs
<Riddell> seth_k|lappy: what's up with it?
<seth_k|lappy> the sqllite stuff throws about 400 errors about undefined this and that, and then bombs out
<hunger> seth_k|lappy: The folks over at #kat claim that kat 0.6.4 is not stable.
<seth_k|lappy> thanks for the info, hunger :)
<hunger> seth_k|lappy: You should use 0.6.3 for the time being.
<Riddell> hmm
<hunger> seth_k|lappy: Not that this info comes a bit late to spare you the hassle;-)
<Riddell> seth_k|lappy: nasty
<seth_k|lappy> it's okay, I made all my changes as patches in debian/, so any new version will take the changes fine :)
<seth_k|lappy> Riddell, yeah. I can't find a source; it's just all throughout the sqlite files
* seth_k|lappy re-runs configure and looks for things that it says it can't find
<Tm_T> 19:39 < Tm_T> hahha, X restarted when I tried to run fullscreen GL app when fading is enabled
<Tm_T> looks like even in new Xorg that is not very stable
<seth_k|lappy> Riddell, I have a new kbiff on REVU if you'd rather have a new version instead of just a build1
<Riddell> seth_k|lappy: excellent
<Riddell> seth_k|lappy: want some more to do?
<Riddell> kdar, datakiosk, kboincspy, kreceipes, knetfilter all have new upstreams
<seth_k|lappy> righto, i'll do another right now
<jpatrick> Riddell: the people in #kubuntu-es want to know why you were there
<Riddell> jpatrick: I was keeping an eye on my Friend sebastian
<jpatrick> Never saw one there...
<hunger> seth_k|lappy: You might consider pulling kat from ubuntu: It does not work properly with the sqlite we are shipping and is known to crash with ours.
<seth_k|lappy> good footwork, hunger
<seth_k|lappy> what sqlite can we ship to make it a happy kat?
<hunger> seth_k|lappy: Not really... just hanging out in #kat.
<hunger> seth_k|lappy: 3.2.1
<hunger> seth_k|lappy: Indeed all the crashes I see are related to sqlite complaining about misuse... and kat not handling those complains properly.
* hunger has build a debug version of kat for himself.
<seth_k|lappy> we ship 3.2.7, so kat is at fault here imo
<hunger> seth_k|lappy: I fully agree.
<mornfall> Riddell: hmm, am i right thinking i won't know anything more specific about the bounty this year? (since mdz is away)
<Riddell> mornfall: that seems to be the case, I'm really sorry about it
<Riddell> I think he'll say yes, he's said it's a possibility and his lsat responsse was just that it needed more defined goalfs
<mornfall> Riddell: i'll try to stick with the original schedule then, until i know... after that, it depends on whether it'll be sponsored and on my other activities (someone wants me to lend a hand on something)
<mornfall> Riddell: (it may be set back a bit since my mobo died on me last night, so i will consider slipping further behind, or adding an intermediate alpha)
<mornfall> Riddell: given good relations, i will try to make some decent release in time, bounty or not, but you can't expect me to go to great lengths to meet all goals
<Riddell> mornfall: yep, fair enough
<Riddell> let me know what I can do to keep good relations :)
<seth_k|lappy> krecipes done Riddell, going on REVU now. It's quite a bit cleaner than the old one as I turned the diffs outside of debian/ into a patch :)
<Riddell> rocking
<Tm_T> hmm, let's see if adept can be installed
<Tm_T> hmm, adept installed
<seth_k|lappy> Riddell, knetfilter done, going to REVU. Again, all patching outside of debian/ removed
<seth_k|lappy> (well, not removed, but accounted for inside debian/)
<seth_k|lappy> Riddell, for kdar, I'm getting an error similar to the one I got with krusader. It can't find a file that lives in src/
<seth_k|lappy> Any tips on how to fix, or should I just upload to REVU and let you do it for maximum efficiency?
<Riddell> seth_k|lappy: have you changed the packaging at all from debian's?
<seth_k|lappy> Riddell, no
<Riddell> curious
<seth_k|lappy> All I've done is uupdate and patch in the .pot stuff
<Riddell> seth_k|lappy: well krusader didn't know how to do builddir != sourcedir
<seth_k|lappy> yes, I looked at the patch in that e-mail you CC'd me on
<Riddell> what did you do to patch in the .pot stuff?
<seth_k|lappy> but didn't see an analogue for kdar
<seth_k|lappy> Riddell, just dropped a patch into debian/patches, that mimics your example patch
<seth_k|lappy> I redid from scratch though, because cvs.sh was a bit different from the one you patched for
<Riddell> hmm, curious, well upload to revu and I'll take a look at it
<seth_k|lappy> Okay :) let me know the patch you use to fix it so that maybe next time I won't have to bug you about the same problem
<seth_k|lappy> 5 uploads today, I'm heading out for a bit
<seth_k|lappy> have a good night
<Riddell> well done :)
<Tm_T> hmm, X crashed or just restarted
<Riddell> I had that yesterday
<Riddell> went away and came back to a kdm login screen
<Tm_T> aye
<Tm_T> that was second crash this night
#kubuntu-devel 2005-12-23
<Riddell> anyone running breezy?
<Riddell> allee?
<kozz> if I can be of any help, yes...
<Riddell> kozz: could you run  xvfb-run konqueror  and tell me what it does
<kozz> http://www.kubuntu.pastebin.com/468433
<kozz> notthing else happends
<kozz> also using KDE 3.5 packages
<Riddell> excellent
<Riddell> means dapper is broken
<kozz> to bad :)
<Riddell> yo Hobbsee, fancy packaging the new rsibreak?
<Hobbsee> on breezy?
<Riddell> well it would be for dapper but on breezy is probably fine
<Riddell> make a chroot with debootstrap if you want to do it properly
<Hobbsee> i could build on either, makes no difference which one i boot to
* Hobbsee would have no clue on how to do that
<Riddell> http://wiki.kubuntu.org/DebootstrapChroot
<Hobbsee> can i pass today?  i have to go to work in just over an hour, and i wont be around for many hours after that
<Riddell> Hobbsee: fair enough, let me know if you have some time to spare soon :)
<Hobbsee> ok
<Hobbsee> if i were to just package it on dapper to start with, would i need the chroot?
<Hobbsee> presumably not...
<Riddell> nope
<seth_k|lappy> imo, use pbuilder; it sets up all the chroots for you
<Riddell> use pbuilder to check it's all good but too much hassle if you're making the package
* Hobbsee is very tempted to make it anyway, but doesnt have the time to sort it out if it gets screwed up...
<seth_k|lappy> Riddell, I don't think kboincspy has a new upstream version anymore
<seth_k|lappy> (per your earlier comment about some more packages for me to do)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: i'll have more time in...1-2 days, i think
<seth_k|lappy> nor datakiosk, Riddell. Both appear to be the newest upstream version
* seth_k|lappy hunts for another package to do
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Riddell> seth_k|lappy: ah, I'm getting confused with kboincspy and kboincspy-cvs
<Riddell> probably kboincspy-cvs should be removed
<Riddell> seth_k|lappy: datakiosk in ubuntu is 0.7, latest release is 0.8 http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=20631
<Riddell> ah, 0.8 beta
<Riddell> maybe not then
* seth_k|lappy packages wormux instead
* Hobbsee suspects that she should have packaged rsibreak, then learnt to use it!
* seth_k|lappy skitters off to find food
<Hobbsee> food?  what's that?
<seth_k|lappy> I think it's one of the Three Mythical Beings: food, sleep, and vacation
<Hobbsee> ah...
<Hobbsee> well, technically, i am on vacation, so that doesnt seem to be so mythical
<Riddell> Hobbsee: how come you're going to work then?
<Hobbsee> hehe - i knew that would come up the minute i hit enter...
<Hobbsee> no, i finished school a month or so ago, and am on a long holiday till university starts next year (in early march)...but i work as a checkout chick at a supermarket as well (just as a casual), which is fun :)
<Riddell> seth_k|lappy: your new kbiff includes a debian/ dir in the .orig, are you sure that's from upstream?
<seth_k|lappy> Riddell, yeah it is... it's weird I know
<seth_k|lappy> I can even check again if you like, but I remember noticing that
<Riddell> seth_k|lappy: fair enough then
* Riddell uploads
<seth_k|lappy> Riddell, yep, definitely there in upstream.
<Riddell> seth_k|lappy: hmm, error on krecipes
<Riddell> docbook2x-man debian/krecipes.1.docbook
<Riddell> I/O error : Attempt to load network entity http://docbook2x.sf.net/latest/xslt/man/docbook.xsl
<Riddell> error
<Riddell> which is weird since that man page and it's build rule is exactly the same as before
<seth_k|lappy> :S
<seth_k|lappy> and that file definitely exists
<seth_k|lappy> could it have been a network hiccup?
<Tonio_> Riddell: concerning briquolo, Raphink is gonna test on dapper
<Riddell> cool
<Riddell> seth_k|lappy: doesn't seem to want to work for me
<Tonio_> going to bed now....
<Tonio_> 'night all
<seth_k|lappy> Riddell, doesn't compile for you personally either?
<Riddell> seth_k|lappy: no, does it compile for you?
<Riddell> I'll try in a pbuilder
<seth_k|lappy> It did once; I installed it and everything
<seth_k|lappy> let me try again
<seth_k|lappy> if it doesn't this time, maybe it's sourceforge's fault
<seth_k|lappy> b/c I didn't touch the docbook file, as you noted
<Riddell> seth_k|lappy: working in a pbuilder
<Riddell> so I think I'll risk an upload :)
<seth_k|lappy> hehe
<seth_k|lappy> works in my pbuilder too
<Riddell> seth_k|lappy: keep an eye on the build logs to see if they compile and if they do contact the debian maintainers
<seth_k|lappy> to let them know we packaged a new version?
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> I'm off to bed
<seth_k|lappy> alright, good night :)
<Riddell> thanks for your packages :)
<seth_k|lappy> I'm glad I actually know enough to help out now
<seth_k|lappy> instead of just asking questions
<seth_k|lappy> hum, there is no krecipes package
<seth_k|lappy> in debian that is
<seth_k|lappy> Riddell, krecipes built fine, except on i386, where it gave a wacky error before ever beginning to build (it couldn't set up the build environment. May need to re-poke to make sure it goes through.)
<crimsun> seth_k|lappy: i386 buildds are wonky
<seth_k|lappy> ah, alright :)
<seth_k|lappy> thanks crimsun 
<crimsun> known issue, will be fixed last I checked
<Hobbsee> Riddell: ping
<flosoft> hey
* mornfall points Riddell at the last adept commit :-)
<mornfall> Riddell: (in other words, the dependency list works and i find it good :)
<Riddell> awooga, got a screenshot?
<mornfall> in a minute :)
<mornfall> Riddell: http://lorien.mornfall.net:8012/m/adept-depends.png
<mornfall> Riddell: (i know, the overal layout is somewhat crude... the thing is the list)
* mornfall gets an idea
<mornfall> wow
<Riddell> mornfall: nice but where does it say depends or recommends etc?
<mornfall> Riddell: i am not sure yet how to do this, so i didn't
<mornfall> Riddell: adding it to list or making tabs
<mornfall> Riddell: i'll probably add labels to list
<Riddell> it could do with a qlistitem that's just a big bold "Depends", but I don't know if qlistview can do that without it being in the tree
<mornfall> Riddell: i can do lots of things to listviews ;-)
<Riddell> yes, you seem to be the master of getting listviews to do good things :)
* mornfall waits for the compile
<amu> mornfall: ping, where i can get your latest code? 
<mornfall> amu: it should be in svn, why?
<amu> time for testing it ;)
<amu> remember, you requested a test?!?
<mornfall> amu: oh, i ment the kubuntu version
<mornfall> meant*
<amu> sure :) i do not test redhat software *g* 
<mornfall> amu: anyhow, Riddell tested it in the meantime i think
<amu> also for ppc ? 
<mornfall> amu: for ppc, that was the point of the test :)
<amu> mornfall: :) good morning 
<mornfall> what?
<amu> hhehe, that's maybe special, means something like, you just awake, you have to sort your minds 
<mornfall> i figured that... i just don't know what i am/was missing
<amu> yeah ppc isnt well supported, installed this weekend the new opensuse *g* except wireless everything works 
<mornfall> Riddell: ping
<mornfall> Riddell: what chances are i could have a spinner (throbber) graphic for adept? :D
<Knowerrors> Just upgraded to kde 3.5 on breezy, got one problem that no one in the regular chat can solve http://www.kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=2088.0 , can someone help please?
* mornfall pokes Riddell 
<Riddell> mornfall: yo
<Riddell> mornfall: use the konqueror one?
<mornfall> Riddell: i am not completely sure about that
<mornfall> Riddell: i would maybe prefer something more fitting :)
<mornfall> Riddell: (on the other hand, i'm not completely sure i want to add it either)
<Riddell> mornfall: it's a KAnimWidget, but you want a custom graphic?
<Riddell> it makes sense to be consistent with konqueror on it
<mornfall> Riddell: i was thinking a graphic related to packaging yes... just a semi-wild idea, really
<Riddell> I'm trying to remember who did the adept icon
<Riddell> morning Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> morning Riddell :)
<Hobbsee> interesting interview, by the way - the one you put on kde.org
<Riddell> you like it?
<mornfall> Riddell: Tonio_?
<Riddell> Tonio_: was it you did the adept icon?
<Hobbsee> ROFL! - I've learnt not to do experimental testing on our family desktop, so that helps. :) - testing experimental stuff on a crucial machine is always fun!  Yes, i do like it to answer the question
<mornfall> Riddell: i have mostly finished i18n-ing adept :)
<mornfall> i should figure the konsole hiding thing and go to bed, i guess
<Riddell> mornfall: ooh, libapt-front too?
<mornfall> Riddell: not really, but then, there is maybe a dozen libapt-front strings... i have it mostly done, but i am too tired to fight autotools now
<Riddell> yeah, flighting autotools takes all your strength
<mornfall> Riddell: i have .pot-file though, it has 9 translatable strings in it (for libapt-front)
<mornfall> Riddell: i have to think out if exceptions should be translated or not (and if i should or should not present their text to user)
<Riddell> nah, just be like MacOS X and put a big "Code 0!" dialogue box that keeps popping up when you click OK so you can't exit the program
<mornfall> har har
<Tonio_> Riddell, mornfall, hi !
<Riddell> yo Tonio_ 
<Tonio_> I did the adept icon yes ;)
<Tonio_> yop ;)
<mornfall> ha i have good memory
<Riddell> know anything about making animations? :)
<mornfall> even if noone believes me :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: didn't you remember ?
<Tonio_> we finished the last details and colors together
<Riddell> I've had lots of wine, but yes I do remember
<mornfall> yarrr
<Tonio_> hehe
<mornfall> wine
<mornfall> i could have some wine
<mornfall> and then fall asleep
<mornfall> coding is getting on my mind
<mornfall> slowly and surely
<Tonio_> mornfall: would like another icon ?
<mornfall> Tonio_: i was thinking throbber (browser-style)
<Riddell> Tonio_: probably the same icon, but animated
<mornfall> Tonio_: just an idea tho
<Tonio_> animated ?
<Tonio_> hum do you have an example ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: /usr/share/icons/crystalsvg/48x48/actions/kde.png
<Tonio_> Riddell: I see and understand
<Tonio_> maybe a closed box that would open and close
<Tonio_> smoething like that ?
<Riddell> yep
<Tonio_> is it for the update announce in the systray ?
<Riddell> no, but that's another idea :)  might get a bit tacky
<Tonio_> could be simpathetic to have a moving icon in the systray
<mornfall> Riddell: no systray animations please... it is plain annoying IMO
<Riddell> I suspect I agree
<Tonio_> but I can do a kind of png like this one right
<Tonio_> what is it for in that case ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: for adept
<Tonio_> yes but in the application ?
<Tonio_> inside I mean ?
<Riddell> I think that's the idea
<Riddell> yes
<Tonio_> okay
<Tonio_> so take the same icon that the actual one and try a little animation
<Tonio_> 48*48 for the size
<Tonio_> with an svg icon that shouldn't be long
<Riddell> 48, 32, 22 and 16 size
<Tonio_> no pb
<Riddell> and it needs to repeat itself of course, so the end joins the start
<Tonio_> I'l start workig on that tomorow
<Tonio_> Riddell: of course, that's obvious
<Tonio_> mornfall: I will start tomorow
<Tonio_> It might take one to two days, I'll send that to you by email
<mornfall> it's not in hurry
<mornfall> i won't have time to implement it for the alpha anyway
<mornfall> Tonio_: thanks :)
<Tonio_> mornfall: you're welcome ;)
<Tm_T> Riddell: what's that kdebase update?
<Tm_T> some of its dependencies has changed?
#kubuntu-devel 2005-12-24
<Riddell> Tm_T: hmm?  what's changed?
<Tm_T> Preparing to replace kdebase-bin 4:3.5.0-0ubuntu1 (using .../kdebase-bin_4%3a3.5.0-0ubuntu4_i386.deb)
<Tm_T> etc
<Tm_T> just wondering what's different in those packages
<Riddell> well that's all fine, no change in dependencies
<Riddell> see the changelog
<Tm_T> hmm, how I can see that?
<Tm_T> I'm not in my sharpest knife in this time of night ;)
<Tm_T> uh, kio_apt is awesome
<Tonio_> Tm_T: is the last version able to perform an apt-get install ?
<Riddell> zless /usr/share/doc/<packagename>/changelog.Debian.gz
<Tonio_> last time I used it it was only able to perform searches and display inormations
<Tm_T> Tonio_: yes, only shows info and search
<Tm_T> Riddell: thank you :)
<Tm_T> ah, minor changes
<Tm_T> hmh, can't remember how I reenabled kcontrol to menu
<Riddell> edit /usr/share/applications/kde/KControl.desktop
<Riddell> Tm_T: why do you prefer kcontrol?
<Tm_T> I'm used to it
<Tm_T> and I find all what I need from there
<Tm_T> that new thing is ... well, I just don't like it :)
<Tm_T> just like some of us still use apt-get
<Tm_T> atleast I do
<Tm_T> and I found that newer thing bit buggy
<Tm_T> hmm, will test it again
* Hobbsee_away prefers kcontrol as well
<Tm_T> hmm, I don't have that system settings thing installed :o
<Riddell> but kcontrol is unusable!
<Tonio_> I do prefer systemsettings
<Tonio_> but kcontrol has less bugs ;)
<Tm_T> how it's unusable?
<Tonio_> that mix french/english confuses me ;)
<Riddell> tree widgets don't scale
<Riddell> at least not when things don't fall into easy categories
<Tonio_> that's not a problem for english people, but it is confusing if you are using another language
<Tm_T> Tonio_: I use english as my "IT language"
<Tm_T> don't like to use finnish desktop
<Riddell> yes, I'll fix the i18n
<Tm_T> :)
<Riddell> well, I'll try to :)
<Tm_T> hehe
<Tm_T> and I try that system settings thin now
<Tonio_> Riddell: but technically, I feel that systemsetting is more user friendly ;)
<Tonio_> Tm_T: I'm using french kubuntu at home
<Tonio_> and english at work
<Tm_T> heh
* Hobbsee can never find anything in system settings
<Tonio_> I don't have any problem switching, but the mix is confusing ;)
<Tm_T> I use english but amaroK and Kopete are cy
<Riddell> cy?  You use welsh?
<Tm_T> yes, in those two programs
<Riddell> umm, why?
<Tm_T> so I learn it faster than only reading it time to time
<Riddell> welsh is unusable with KDE, there's no letter 'K'
<Tm_T> ok, first bug found in system settings
<Tonio_> welsh ?
<Tonio_> what country is it ?
<Tm_T> pressing "show all" doesnt work
<Tonio_> Tm_T: it works
<Riddell> Tm_T: Wales, only 200 miles from England
<Tonio_> but if you double click too fast
<Tonio_> it doesn't work anymore ;)
<Tm_T> Tonio_: one click
<Tonio_> simple click or slow double click
<Tonio_> hu ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: isn't that the doubleclick related bug ?
<Tm_T> one click, but doesn't work
<Riddell> if he's having problems double clicking I'd say it was
<Tm_T> it just greyes out
<Tonio_> Tm_T: show all works for me except if I doubleclick fast on an icon....
<Riddell> that's strange
<Tm_T> I'm strange ;)
<Riddell> but we love you!
<Tonio_> hehe ;)
<Tm_T> ... almost funny
<Tm_T> ;--P
<Tm_T> ok, so system settings is unusable to me
<Tm_T> kcontrol isn't ;)
* Riddell beds
<Hobbsee> bed?  nah...
<seth_k|lappy> early bed tonight
<Tm_T> roarrr
<Hobbsee> ROAR!
<Hobbsee> :P
<Tm_T> aye
<Tm_T> was fun crawling and wandering around in house
<Tm_T> have to see a doctor soon, this isn't just right
<Hobbsee> :(
<Tm_T> well, no sleep tonight, that's sure
<viviersf> Riddell : ping
<seaLne> hmm did delete folder in kmail disapear in 3.5 or is this a kubuntu thing?
<Tonio_> hi
<lamont> checking build system type... hppa64-unknown-linux-gnu
<lamont> checking host system type... hppa64-unknown-linux-gnu
<lamont> kexec-tools needs a current config.{guess,sub}, it appears
<lamont> (should show as 'hppa', not 'hppa64'
<jjesse> is firefox 1.5 included in dapper for kubuntu?
<Riddell> lamont: an error on powerpc too, I'll investigate
<lamont> thanks
<Riddell> jjesse: 1.4.99+1.5rc3.dfsg-1ubuntu6
<lamont> back in a bit
<jjesse> so on the release notes can i say that FF 1.5 is included or not?
<jjesse> at wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperFlight2 they mention FF 1.5
<Riddell> jjesse: say a beta is in
<Riddell> well, a release candidate, even better
<jjesse> Riddell: ok will mention that a release canidate of FF 1.5 is in
<jjesse> slow day at work :)
#kubuntu-devel 2005-12-25
* mornfall wonders if Riddell is still awake
<Riddell> mornfall: hi
<mornfall> Riddell: i have a progressbar under konsole (which is now hideable) now (it even works)... oh and the download is interruptible and you can cancel media change
<Riddell> mornfall: wow
<mornfall> Riddell: and i guess i'm done for 1.88
<Riddell> that's really seriously impressive
<mornfall> Riddell: do we want to upload this to dapper?
<Riddell> mornfall: ooh, yes please
<mornfall> Riddell: okey, i will be churning out tarballs in near future
<Riddell> mornfall: could it be done as a non-native package?
<mornfall> welll... if someone does it
<Riddell> I can do it
<mornfall> on the other hand, i am not completely sure why
<Riddell> mostly so it's possible to track the diff between debian and ubuntu
<mornfall> shouldn't that be easier with native package?
<mornfall> bah what a mess
<Riddell> well we had that huge diff from utunbu which is much more easier to see if there's a .diff.gz you can just see as being huge
<mornfall> Riddell: that huge diff was because someone seriously messed up the upload
<Riddell> yep
<mornfall> the problem with non-native package is that you need an upstream tarball
<Riddell> == native tar minus the debian directory I'd say
<mornfall> which means either svn2dist (for ept) or autotools (for libapt-front)
<mornfall> well, right now debuild handles it for me
<mornfall> i couldn't get autotools to handle libapt-front sanely (because of the nature of testing data)
<Riddell> but if it's a hassle then don't bother, the main thing is to have a rocking new adept 
<seth_k|lappy> Hiya Riddell, anything you'd like worked on tonight that I could handle?
<Riddell> hmm, good question
<mornfall> what about libapt-front upload :-)
<Riddell> I don't think seth_k|lappy can upload to main or I'd say yes
<seth_k|lappy> :P
<seth_k|lappy> gotta work on MOTU first
<seth_k|lappy> main later ;)
<mornfall> Riddell: i'll try to have it uploaded into unstable tomorrow, would that be easier that way?
<mornfall> Riddell: (libapt-front)
<Riddell> you could sort out all my girl problems for me, that would be very useful.  might not advance the cause of free software much though :)
<mornfall> girl problems suck
<Riddell> think up questions for this interview with the valgrind author I said I'd do
<Riddell> seth_k|lappy: actually most useful thing would be to sort out bug reports
<seth_k|lappy> Riddell, alright
<Riddell> although strangely enough people never find that very interesting :)
<seth_k|lappy> one question about those, then: If a bug is fixed in Breezy, but was reported in Hoary, do we mark it fixed?
<seth_k|lappy> Even though the Hoary user could never get the new package?
<Riddell> yes, fixed
<Riddell> fixed if it's in dapper too
<seth_k|lappy> ok :)
<Riddell> seth_k|lappy: and if hobbsee comes online and has time talk her though packaging the new rsibreak version, we'll make a motu of her yet!
<Riddell> mornfall: I don't think it's any easier if it's in unstable
<seth_k|lappy> sure thing Riddell, I helped her out with kmymoney2 the other night (even though for some reason she thought you wanted a Breezy package)
<Riddell> still need to download and merge the changelogs and whatever
<Riddell> actually if she still has that breezy package get her to put it somewhere, people on the mailing list are quite keen on it
<seth_k|lappy> alright, I'll see. And if she doesn't, I'll mix one up real fast
<mornfall> Riddell: owgh....
<Riddell> mornfall: hmm?
<mornfall> i thought syncs from debian were automated
<Riddell> mornfall: we could do that certainly, it would mean loosing the changelog but I guess that's no big loss
<Riddell> ah, I see allee has already done rsibreak 0.4 for debian
<Riddell> mornfall: so tonight or should I go to bed?
<mornfall> Riddell: go to bed
<mornfall> Riddell: i still have things to fix
<mornfall> (not much, but things)
<mornfall> and i'll go to bed too... i'll probably make tarballs in morning
<mornfall> gn
<Riddell> ok, sleep well, looking forward to adept tomorrow :)
<Hobbsee> seth_k|lappy: ah, ok, so where should i send it to, and what do i send?  just the .deb?
<seth_k|lappy> Hobbsee, he'll want source methinks
<seth_k|lappy> just e-mail him with a link to where the stuff is :)
<Hobbsee> where do i host it?  my hoster is down!
<Hobbsee> hang on, is that the same stuff i sent to Riddell before?
<seth_k|lappy> hmm, did you send it already?
<seth_k|lappy> [18:31]  <Riddell> actually if she still has that breezy package get her to put it somewhere, people on the mailing list are quite keen on it
<Hobbsee> ooh ok
<Hobbsee> seth_k|lappy: i sent some stuff to Riddell - was the 2.0.81.tar.bz2, the .diff.gz, and the .dsc
<Hobbsee> Riddell: ping
<Hobbsee> ok, excellent
<Hobbsee> seth_k|lappy: know where this gets uploaded to?  which mailing list?
<seth_k|lappy> Hobbsee, I would assume you'd want to send a link to it to kubuntu-users
<seth_k|lappy> Hobbsee, don't attach the file obviously ;) just upload it somewhere and link
* Hobbsee hasnt found that newsletter yet
<seth_k|lappy> Hobbsee, have you verified it runs correctly?
<seth_k|lappy> Hobbsee, http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/kubuntu-users
<Hobbsee> ah, i was on the ubuntu one, but not the kubuntu one yet
<Hobbsee> verified it runs correctly...no, but i should - i'll boot to breezy and try that
<Hobbsee> seth_k|lappy: sorry to sound moronic, but i use the deb that i'd created with debuild before?
<seth_k|lappy> you don't sound moronic, silly. Yeah, that deb is fine
<seth_k|lappy> we all started somewhere
<Hobbsee> :)
<Hobbsee> setting up...
<Hobbsee> now i'm seeing why this thing took so long to package!
<seth_k|lappy> hehe
<Hobbsee> looks nice!
<Hobbsee> seems to work
<Hobbsee> installs fine, works fine
<Hobbsee> *thinks*
<Hobbsee> darn gmail for having no IMAP support
<Hobbsee> Riddell: seth_k|lappy ok, sent the links to the mailing list :)
* Hobbsee contemplates what to package, after seeing the long list on the wiki
<seth_k|lappy> hehe
<seth_k|lappy> poke me when you have questions :) I'd be most happy to help
<Hobbsee> ok
<Hobbsee> Riddell: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=78961 - can we please make this the default in kubuntu dapper?  seems really silly that it isnt the default
<Hobbsee> not sure who needs that suggestion, if you could pass it on, that would be great
<Hobbsee> the second option of that thread
<seth_k|lappy> Hobbsee, the tux cursors? o_0
<Hobbsee> seth_k|lappy: no, that howto lets the cursors that you have in firefox and thunderbird be the same as you have in the rest of th system
<seth_k|lappy> oh right, phew
<seth_k|lappy> methinks bug, not "missing feature"
<Hobbsee> probably
* Hobbsee has to fix her system every single time she reinstalls for this
<Riddell> community council meeting 20:00 UTC
<jjesse> today?
<Riddell> wonder if there's anyone we should get going for membership
<Riddell> jjesse: yes
<jjesse> hmm didn't have it on my calendar will add it real quick
<Riddell> just been decided :)
<jjesse> grin no wonder i didn't have it
<raphink> Riddell: Tonio_ and I will apply in two weeks I think
<raphink> (since I was told to wait 4 more weeks last time, and Tonio's wiki is not up-to-date)
<Riddell> groovy
<Riddell> raphink: wasn't that maintainership rather than membership?
<raphink> no, membership
<raphink> ubuntu membership
<raphink> we already have maintainership on some packages
<Riddell> right
<Riddell> well maintainership being universe upload rights
<raphink> well you need to be a member before being a MOTU, no?
<raphink> (indeed, I wish to become a MOTU soon enough after membership)
<Riddell> yes
<raphink> Riddell: do you have a few minutes to have a look at autostart please ? http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1209
<Riddell> Riddell: give me half an hour
<Riddell> jjesse: what's the plan for the desktop guide?
<jjesse> Riddell: get it shipped for dapper, and finished
<jjesse> Riddell: we had a meeting scheduled for those interested on sunday but out of the 4 people interested 1 showed up
<Riddell> hmm, shame
<Riddell> although, kubuntu takes the lead!
<allee> raphink: about autostart ...
<raphink> allee: hi :)
<raphink> allee: yes?
<allee> raphink: license is GPL 2 or later but you refer to GPL-2 file.  should be GPL
<raphink> argh
<raphink> I was told I had to use GPL-2 because it's GPL 2 or later
<allee> raphink: yes.  At least that's what in the diff ;)
<raphink> now there's a need to refer to policy
<allee> maybe I'm wrong but I use GPL file for GPL or later and GPL-2 is license restricts to v2 only
<allee> raphink: my opionion (as written in the license;) is to use whatever /usr/share/common-licenses/GPL points to
<raphink> mhm
<raphink> well we had a talk on #ubuntu-motu last time
<raphink> and I was asked to change it to GPL-2
<raphink> but it makes sense if GPL-2 is GPL v2 _only_
<allee> raphink: if they advise GPL-2 fine.
<raphink> while GPL would link to the last one
<raphink> I'd have to check
<raphink> not sure this is a big issue though
<raphink> since it's GPL-2 or later
<raphink> GPL-2 is fine
<allee> raphink: yes. feel free to ignore 
<raphink> but I'll look at it some time to find out about policy on this
<Riddell> allee's point make sense to me
<raphink> Riddell: to me too
<raphink> but slomo asked me to change it 
<allee> Riddell: I have strong doubts that sense is anyhow releated to license text (me does not longer expect it ;)
<allee> raphink: copyright holder but no copyright year
<raphink> allee: bottom of the file
<allee> raphink: forget it you listed it at the end
<raphink> I never put the year in the copyright holder's field ;)
<allee> :)
<raphink> :)
<allee> mhmm why copyright holder at all at the top?  Just curious
<raphink> it's just the way I got used to doing it
<allee> ok
<raphink> ;)
<allee> raphink: long description.  I'm sure you've choosen the right --prefix.  so remove it and don't frighten your users
<raphink> huhu right ;)
<allee> raphink: remove cdbs_kde_enable_debug = --disable-debug  not needed. was/is a old hack
<raphink> oki
<raphink> anything else?
<raphink> :)
<allee> raphink: suggestion s/when KDE inits (after a login)/ when you login into a KDE session.
<raphink>  Autostart is a KDE control center module to configure which applications
<raphink>  start up when you login into a KDE session.
<raphink> is that better?
<raphink> I s/for configuring/to configure/ aswell ;)
<raphink> I like it better
<raphink> oh
<raphink> just discovered dput -s without intending it
<raphink> ;)
<allee> raphink: I never trust my choosen english preposition. Ask someone else than me ;)
<Riddell> raphink: to configure is good
<raphink> :)
<raphink> ok uploaded
<allee> raphink: FWIW: latest watch  is at version 3 (you use 2).  No idea what changed or what is 3 is good for ;)
<raphink> oh 
<raphink> ok I'll change it then
<raphink> very very small change ;)
<allee> raphink: btw. isn't autostart a too generic term?  (like guidance has a pkg kde-guidance?)
<raphink> so you think I should use kde-autostart ?
<Riddell> yes, may well need to be kcontrol-module-autostart
<raphink> i'vd wondered about it
<Riddell> or kcontrol-autostart
<raphink> Riddell: it's also for systemsettings i think
<raphink> for example
<Riddell> well systemsettings uses kcontrol modules :)
<raphink> kdmtheme is packaged as such
<raphink> not as kcontrol-module-kdmtheme
<raphink> I'm fine with changing the name though
<Riddell> kdmtheme is a less generic name but might still benefit from the longer kcontrol-module-kdmtheme
<raphink> would be good to choose a pattern for these
<raphink> that would be used with all modules
<raphink> knetworkconf is a kcontrol module aswell, no?
<raphink> Riddell: actually, I'm also wondering if autostart and kdmtheme should depend on kcontrol|systemsettings
<allee> raphink: question: are there upstream plans to provide a unified interface to Autostart folder ? kded autostarted services
<allee> s/?/and/
<raphink> no idea
<Riddell> allee: nothing in progress
<raphink> ok kdmtheme and autostart should depend on kdelibs-bin actually
<raphink> since they require kcmshell
<allee> Riddell: bad! Hiding this techn. details would be a benifit for the user
<Riddell> allee: well that's not to say upstream doesn't want it, just that nobody has done it, this autostart module should probably be in KDE but now isn't really the right time
<Riddell> raphink: yes kdelibs-bin for kcmshell
<raphink> :)
<Riddell> k3b probably shouldn't depend on kcontrol, all the gnome users complain about that
<raphink> hehe
<raphink> doesn't seem very logical
<raphink> hmm
<raphink> so what do I go for?
<raphink> kde-autostart ?
<raphink> kcontrol-autostart ?
<raphink> kcontrol-module-autostart ?
<allee> raphink: chose:  my favorite would be kde-login-autostart
<raphink> hmmm
<Riddell> hmm
<raphink> I'd for for kde-autostart
<raphink> because it's precise enough imo
<raphink> and short enough to be typed 
<allee> 'k no problem
<Riddell> I like either kcontrol-autostart or kcontrol-module-autostart.  kde-autostart is ok too
<raphink> Riddell: what's your opinion?
<raphink> is kcontrol to be abandonned though?
<Riddell> I don't mind :)
<raphink> hehe
<raphink> ok
<raphink> Riddell: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1163 has been advocated twice but not uploaded yet
<Riddell> raphink: actually I couldn't get that working on my laptop
<Riddell> grub doesn't show the image
<raphink> really?
<raphink> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1255 is kcontrol-autostart
<raphink> gtg now
<raphink> cya
<allee> raphink: autostart: check lintian output  (install lintian and use debuild then lintian is run automaticly)
<allee> raphink: linda has a complain too
<allee> raphink: just curious: which svn repo do you use?
<Riddell> he doesn't
<allee> Riddell: so svncommit.tmp is from upstream?  (strange, I have the feeeling the peo file should also not be there)
<Riddell> peo file?
<allee> in toplevel dir of autostart
<je4d> Riddell: i just saw the note about a c++ transition on the kde 3.5 packages page.. what transition is that? I thought breezy was already at the gcc 3.4, and that 4.0.x share the gcc3.4 abi
<Riddell> je4d: the mt_allocator used in libstdc++ has changed
<Riddell> (I don't know what an mt_allocator is)
<Riddell> breezy was gcc 4.0
<je4d> neither do i.. /me goes to look it up
<je4d> do you know more specifically what version of libstdc++ it changed in? surely not 4.0.0->4.0.2?
<Riddell> 4.0.2-4
<je4d> cheers
<raphink> allee: I removed the svncommit.tmp file in my package already
<raphink> but not in the source
<raphink> I don't touch the orig.tar.gz
<allee> 'k
<allee> and about linda and .mo?  (have not looked into it)
<Riddell> jjesse: I'm going to upload a docs snapshot
<jjesse> ok
<jjesse> Riddell: what docs are you doing?
<Riddell> jjesse: just whatever
<Riddell> quick release-notes about about-html server desktop adept
<jjesse> ok
<mornfall> Riddell: will you be around in ~1.5 hour?
<mornfall> Riddell: in the meantime, you can get apt-front @ http://lorien.mornfall.net:8012/m/libapt-front/
<mornfall> Riddell: i expect to have adept tarballs soon (but i'll have 1.5 hours nap now... since i'm sort of wasted)
<Tonio_> hi
<Riddell> mornfall: sure
<Riddell> seth_k|lappy: think I should make robotgeek an op?
<seth_k|lappy> Riddell, yes, I'd support him :)
<seth_k|lappy> I see him there a lot, and he's knowledgable
<seth_k|lappy> Riddell, maybe Hobbsee too, I see her even more than robotgeek
<seth_k|lappy> she already has ops in #kubuntu-offtopic IIRC
<Riddell> seth_k|lappy: she is now
<seth_k|lappy> ah, alright
* Riddell gives seth_k|lappy op-of-the-day star
<seth_k|lappy> Riddell, :P
<seth_k|lappy> although the best ops are the ones that can stay un-opped and still remove situations, so that's what I try to do
<Hobbsee_away> Riddell: is there anything in particular you need packaged for dapper, or should i just pick a random package off the suggested packages, if i'm feeling adventurous?
<seth_k|lappy> brb
#kubuntu-devel 2006-12-18
<manchicken> Is there a way to get dpkg-buildpackage to leave objects and configure cache?
<manchicken> Who wrote this thing?
<manchicken> Many of the comments are in what looks like maybe polish?
* manchicken is not multi-lingual.
<mhb> manchicken: this thing?
<mhb> manchicken: you mean adept?
<manchicken> Yeah.
<mhb> manchicken: all I see are english comments
<mhb> manchicken: file? line?
<manchicken> view.cpp
<manchicken> adept/view.cpp that is
<manchicken> (not libadept)
<mhb> you mean the joke at the bottom?
<mhb> :o)
<manchicken> I have no idea what that is.
<manchicken> I speak English and Emacs ^_^
<manchicken> That's it.
<mhb> I'm not sure if the answer to the question "How many Existentialists do you need to screw a lightbulb?" would be of any use to you in hacking Adept :o)
<manchicken> What language is that?
<mhb> czech
<manchicken> Ah.
<manchicken> One of the many languages I have no idea where to begin with.
<manchicken> I was going to guess Polish.
<manchicken> But I have no idea.
<mhb> that comment is not helpful at all.
<mhb> don't worry
<manchicken> heh
<manchicken> I hope real comments are more helpful ;)
<manchicken> Ack, hard-codes.
<manchicken> Ack, libadept is using only half Qt....
<manchicken> Using fstream instead of qfile...
<manchicken> Ooh, so this thing just hits dpkg on the shell escape and such?
<manchicken> We **REALLY** need to take the hardcodes out of there.
<manchicken> I think I'm going to try to rework some of this libadept.
<manchicken> Anybody home?
<bddebian> No one here but us mice :)
<manchicken> I'm trying to figure out what to do with adept.
<manchicken> Some of this code is just awful.
<manchicken> Like, really awful.
<bddebian> So fix it :-)
<manchicken> I'm thinking about it.
<manchicken> Are you a C++/Qt feller?
<bddebian> Nah, I'm a rodeo clown basically
<manchicken> I'm not sure if what I'm thinking I should clean up is really worth the time.
* Jucato thinks Adept needs a lot of love... but where's mornfall?
<manchicken> It works, and it doesn't look particularly terrible, but it's got a lot of hard-codes and a lot of libc stuff where I think Qt usage would be more appropriate.
<bddebian> I've been cleaning up gnumach, how bad could Adept be? :-)
<manchicken> I'm also noticing that some of these methods have a lot of side-effects.
<manchicken> I just need someone who's at least marginally familiar with this codebase to help me decide whether or not to go on a Qt-ifying crusade.
<Jucato> manchicken: aside from it's creator (mornfall), I think Riddel is the only other person on the planet familiar with it
<manchicken> Is thinking QFile should be used and passed around more than FILE*'s nit-picky or is it actually a valid concern?
<manchicken> I mean, if we're going to use libc, let's not require Qt... but if we're going to use Qt, let's USE Qt.
<manchicken> Also, those path hardcodes have got to go.
<manchicken> Maybe even moved into a hardcodes.h until we can work them into the build file.
<manchicken> err, build process.
<imbrandon> manchicken: no one else is really familiar with it, mornfall is the author and has taken an extended vacation, it also needs alot of UI love too ( seele can tell you about that one )
<imbrandon> and any work you do on it would be very very very aprerciated
<imbrandon> btw moins seele bddebian manchicken mhb
<imbrandon> and anyone else arround atm
<Jucato> moin imbrandon! :)
<manchicken> imbrandon: I'm just a hacker with freetime and a short attention span (and a case of Sam Adams).  If you have anything specific you'd like to see done, I'm certainly willing to consider it.
<manchicken> Those tabs in kde-systemsettings were actually Riddell's idea, not mine ^_^
<imbrandon> manchicken: can i make you a list and you just start picking off items at your leasure ? heheh ( i wont have time to make it untill late tonight or tomarrow )
<imbrandon> :P
<manchicken> I'll lead development efforts at work, here I'd like to be more of a follower.
<imbrandon> sure
<manchicken> imbrandon: I can't think of anything you could do that I would like more.
<imbrandon> rockin
<manchicken> I'll be up for a few more hours.
<imbrandon> k
<imbrandon> the next 3 days are my days off from work soooo i'll have lots of time
<ryanakca> imbrandon: you packaged some qmake + qt4 + cdbs apps?
<manchicken> I'm off until Janiary.
<imbrandon> just as soon as i fix my damn mail server :)
<manchicken> That'd be January
<manchicken> heh
<imbrandon> ryanakca: tons
<imbrandon> ryanakca: well not tons but quite a few
<ryanakca> oh, and, how can one figure out what files in ~/.kde  are used by System Settings
<ryanakca> imbrandon: perfect... mind helping me with a few things?
<imbrandon> sure, shoot , if i can i will
<manchicken> imbrandon: An abstract question... in a Qt-based app, if you saw something using FILE* and passing it around all over the place, would you replace it with QFile?
<imbrandon> and and thing in ~/.kde that is in system setting should be used
<imbrandon> ryanakca: ^
<imbrandon> manchicken: yea
<manchicken> Okie dokie.
<manchicken> I'll try to clean up some of this adept code while I wait for your list.
<imbrandon> rock on, adept is like top on my "wish was fixed up a bit" list
<manchicken> I'm not the most practiced C++ hacker on earth, but I can work it.
<imbrandon> :)
<manchicken> Actually, I kinda hate "standard" C++.
<ryanakca> imbrandon: lost me... and and thing in ~/.kde..
<ryanakca> [15:35]  <kdefreak> rrrrg. Ok, I've figured out the problem. only thing is how to fix it. Problem: building creates obj-i486-linux-gnu, cd's to that directory, runs qmake-qt4 -o Makefile monkey.pro, but can't find monkey.pro, becaus monkey.pro is in the previous directory. If I change the rules to run qmake-qt4 -o Makefile monkey.pro, it then looks for obj-i486-linux-gnu/../../src, when infact, it should be looking for
<ryanakca> obj-i486-linux-gnu/../src.
<ryanakca> <kdefreak> [15:36]  <kdefreak> http://dpaste.com/3866/
<ryanakca> imbrandon: ^^
<imbrandon> wow thats some makefile vodo from hell
<imbrandon> umm hold on
<ryanakca> if you want my rules + qmake-qt4, http://dpaste.com/3871/
<ryanakca> lol
<manchicken> I wish KDE was as well documented as Qt.
<ryanakca> manchicken: you messed around with System Settings, right?
<manchicken> Yeah.
<manchicken> Hopefully I didn't screw it up too bad.
<manchicken> ;)
<ryanakca> hmm... (good job on the tabs, btw... much better than the buttons)... I have a question
<ryanakca> lol
<ryanakca> better than anything I could do
<manchicken> Sure, what's up?
<manchicken> I doubt that.
<manchicken> Folks don't know what they can do until they put their mind to it.
<ryanakca> I've just started learning python
<manchicken> (remember, I'm a Perl hacker for a living)
<ryanakca> anything I could do at the moment
<ryanakca> give me a decade... maybe
<manchicken> Psht.
<manchicken> You think I went to school for this?
<ryanakca> lol
<manchicken> I've been hacking for a while.
<imbrandon> none of us do / did afaik :) not the good ones atleaste :)
<manchicken> Picked up C when I was 12 (thus the C++ hatred).
<imbrandon> brb
* ryanakca just started programming... packaging for a while
<ryanakca> C at the age of 12?
<manchicken> You just gotta get into it man.
<ryanakca> holy.. I'm falling behind
<manchicken> When I was 12 we didn't I didn't have access to Free software.
* ryanakca gets working
* ryanakca turned 14 a couple of months ago...
<manchicken> Borland Turbo C++ and a book man.
<ryanakca> lol, Accelerated C++?
<manchicken> No, just a bad compiler with a quasai-cool name.
<manchicken> And an even worse IDE.
<ryanakca> no, the book
<manchicken> We're talking DOS days.
<manchicken> Oh, the book.
<manchicken> Naw, it was the Turbo C++ manual, and then some other things I'd picked up.
<ryanakca> ah
<manchicken> My dad's a hacker too.
<ryanakca> dcc the screenie to you?
<ryanakca> that helps
<manchicken> Sure if you want.
<ryanakca> or e-mail?
<ryanakca> kk
<manchicken> Do you actually have a question though?  I think I missed it.
<ryanakca> yes, the screenshot explains it all :)
<ryanakca> offering... should be an accept button popping up somewheres
<manchicken> Failed to connect.
<manchicken> Probably a firewall issue.
<ryanakca> yeah... my iptables :)
<manchicken> Just email to manchicken@notsosoft.net if you want.
<ryanakca> kk
* manchicken likes guarddog.
* manchicken is a lazy GUI-lovin' bastage.
* manchicken also talks in /mes too much.
* ryanakca sent it
* ryanakca thinks the problem will be obvious
<manchicken> Have I told you how much I love kontact?
<ryanakca> lol?
<manchicken> Okay, it may just be the two beers and three Jager shots, but I can't see the problem.
<manchicken> (though this is since the bears won in overtime around 5-6 hours ago)
<ryanakca> there aren't any keyboard layouts available?
<manchicken> Ah.
<ryanakca> even if I check "Enable keyboard layouts"?
<manchicken> That I don't know.
<manchicken> Are you in a chroot or pbuilder?
<ryanakca> no
<manchicken> Weird.
<manchicken> I've never seen that.
<manchicken> That's not really kde-systemsettings though.  That's the actual module itself.
<ryanakca> but I've tried moving .kde to .kde.bak and restarting... same preoblem
<ryanakca> ah
<manchicken> kde-systemsettings and kcontrol both use KSycoca modules for all of that stuff.
<manchicken> I think that may be a more global config issue.
<manchicken> Feisty?
<nixternal> heh
<nixternal> manchicken: i had scrolled up earlier in here right, to where they said thanks for the tabs right...and never scrolled down
<manchicken> heh
<manchicken> Very nice.
<nixternal> i was wondering why my |15| in my status kept highlighting and i didn't see anything there
<manchicken> heh
<nixternal> i thought it was new :0
<nixternal> finally got nixternal.com
<nixternal> probably won't even use it, but at $22 i couldn't pass it up
<manchicken> heh
<ryanakca> manchicken: edgy
<manchicken> I've got a nice deal with railsplayground.net
<manchicken> ryanakca: Have you done anything weird lately?
<manchicken> nixternal: $9/mo for amazing hosting service.
<nixternal> ya, and then used a promo code to get $97 off
<ryanakca> manchicken: um... well... no
<manchicken> ryanakca: I've never seen that problem before.
<ryanakca> nixternal: you seen it?
<nixternal> what am i looking for?
<ryanakca> nixternal: just a sec... nixternal @ ubuntu dot com ?
<nixternal> ya
* manchicken screams...
<nixternal> i didn't hear you, louder!
<ryanakca> sent
<nixternal> wow, that is an odd one
<ryanakca> yeah
<ryanakca> any ideas?
<ryanakca> been like that for a couple of weeks now
<nixternal> feisty?
<ryanakca> I've moved .kde to .kde.bak and restarted
<ryanakca> edgy
<nixternal> hmm
<ryanakca> didn't do anything
<ryanakca> same in kkbswitch
<manchicken> It's official...
<manchicken> I have no idea what to do with adept.
<nixternal> rm -rf it
<nixternal> apt-get --purge
<nixternal> apt-get --please_leave
<nixternal> only thing i like about it is the adept notifier
<manchicken> It looks like it works... but some of that code is not what I would consider the cleanest.
<manchicken> I love using adept.
<manchicken> I'm just not loving hacking it.
<nixternal> apt-cache search it, then apt-get it
<ryanakca> nixternal: lemme know if you think of anything
<nixternal> roger wilco
<ryanakca> imbrandon: figured it out? want the source dir?
<ryanakca> anywais, I'm heading to bed... G'night
<manchicken> imbrandon: ping
<imbrandon> pong
<manchicken> Got anything less infuriating than adept needs work? ;)
<imbrandon> hehe
<imbrandon> hrm , not at the moment ( i'm sure there is plenty on LP but i havent looked )
<imbrandon> one sec brb
<bddebian> *cough*kssh*cough* ;-)
<manchicken> bddebian: Do you really want help with it?
<manchicken> bddebian: If you want to walk me through it I can try to help.
<manchicken> But I'm pretty new to the packaging scene.
<bddebian> Actually I don't think it's a packaging issue.  I think there is something weird in the build system when building outside of the source dir
<manchicken> Well, give me a task and I'll see what I can do.
<bddebian> Don't sweat it unless ryanakca really wants it :-)
<manchicken> I'm just looking for SOMETHING to hack.
<bddebian> Well you are always welcome to come over to the dark side of gnumach and Hurd :-)
<manchicken> I'm hoping for feature adds or small and specific bug fixes to do since I'm not the greatest C++ guy ever.
<manchicken> Eh, I'm using too much hardware that lacks free software drivers.
<manchicken> (last bloody HP laptop I'll ever buy)
<bddebian> heh
<imbrandon> What do you get if you multiply six by nine?
<imbrandon> whoops wrong chan
<imbrandon> ( hehe )
<manchicken> Nice.
<Jucato> :)
<nixternal> hahaha
<nixternal> imbrandon: you hanging out in #3rd_grade?
<imbrandon> nix thats from hitchikers guide to the galaxy
<imbrandon> a refrence
<imbrandon> :)
<bddebian> nixternal: hehe
<nixternal> oh ya
<imbrandon> nic http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Scrabble_6x9.jpg
<imbrandon> err nix
<nixternal> 42, the answer to life universe and everything or something like that
<nixternal> i get it now :)
<manchicken> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+spec/anti-piracy <-- Bad idea
<nixternal> is it still possible to pirate winxp? i thought that genuine crap fixed all that
<manchicken> who cares?
<manchicken> heh
<manchicken> I think we should stop using their word for sharing.
<manchicken> It's sharing, not pirating.
<bddebian> heh
<manchicken> It's not stealing, it's not piracy, and I would even argue that it's not wrong.
<bddebian> Richard, is that you?
<manchicken> heh
<manchicken> My name is Mike ;)
<manchicken> And I don't really care for the north-east ;)
<bddebian> You're in IL?
<manchicken> Yeah.
<bddebian> Whereabouts?  I grew up East of Peoria, North of Bloomington
<manchicken> I'm on the south side of Chicago.
<bddebian> Oh, Bad, Bad, Leroy Brown? ;-P
<manchicken> heh
<manchicken> I really need something to do.
<Jucato> um... is anyone here familiar about compiling another version of an app (say, from SVN) in a place other than /usr/ or /usr/local/ ?
<manchicken> Using apt?
<nixternal> bddebian: we are chicagoans homey :)
<Jucato> no. compiling from source (from SVN)
<nixternal> East of Peoria + North of Bloomington == Normal, LaSalle, Peru, Kankakee....
<bddebian> An itty, bitty town called Benson
<bddebian> In fact I grew up on a farm
<Jucato> I set the correct --prefix and it compiled properly. and it runs. I've also added the directory to $PATH. if I launch it from the command line, it runs the correct version (SVN). but if I launch it from the K Menu or Alt+F2, it launches the original version
<nixternal> whoa, ya, never heard of Benson..that is a new one
<manchicken> Jucato: Just configure --prefix=SOMEPATH
<bddebian> Population: 500
<nixternal> i go hunting down in that area as well (farming, canton, pekin)
<nixternal> s/farming/farmington
<Jucato> manchicken: I did. like I said, running it from the command line works properly. but launching it from KDE doesn't... are there any other environment variables I need to set up?
<bddebian> Roanoke, Eureka, Metamora?
<bddebian> Minonk?
<nixternal> ahhh
<nixternal> Metamora, Eureka (football team used to rock int he 80s)
<nixternal> ya
<manchicken> Jucato: Is it a program you've got installed elsewhere as well?
<bddebian> Yeah
<nixternal> i know that area a little bit
<nixternal> Metamora kicked some butt in hs football thsi season
<Jucato> manchicken: yes. it's Konversation. 1.0.1 is installed by default (from the repos). I compiled another one from SVN
<Jucato> the command line recognizes which version to run ("which konversation"), but not KDE
<manchicken> Jucato: Try absolutely pathing it.
<nixternal> wow, that is interesting...kmenuedit shows it runs konversation from /usr/bin and not from /usr/share or something else?
<Jucato> yep. absolute paths work... isn't there a way to make it automatic?
<nixternal> Jucato: .desktop file should do it right?
<Jucato> nixternal: strange. my konversation.desktop doesn't include any path information...
<Jucato> (the one from /usr/share/applications/kde)
<bddebian> It shouldn't
<nixternal> Exec=konversation -caption "%c" %i %m
<bddebian> Nor should the icon
<nixternal> thats what is in mine
<Jucato> nixternal: ditto
<Jucato> so it should follow what's in $PATH right?
<nixternal> it should
<Jucato> in my PATH, the directory where I installed Konvi SVN (/opt/kdevel/install/bin) is the first entry...
<Jucato> any other env variables I need to setup up? (I've setup KDEDIRS in /etc/profile)
<Jucato> btw, this doesn't happen if the app I compiled is the only version of that app installed (KPlayer)
<nixternal> so for it to run 2 different versions that means there are 2 different versions running
<nixternal> which is odd
<Jucato> nixternal: not running at the same time
<nixternal> i would have thought it would have overwritten it
<nixternal> ya i know...i mean 'konversation' runs in 2 different versions
<Jucato> yeah :)
<Jucato> Sho_ also finds it weird. he's the one who taught me how to build it from SVN. everything went smoothly up to that point
<Jucato> he said that setting up the correct $PATH and $KDEDIRS in /etc/profile should have worked. unless Kubuntu implements a different system
<manchicken> Are you working on kde4?
<Jucato> manchicken: heh no. I'm still learning C++ remember? :)
<Jucato> but I'm also trying to learn how to build from SVN and stuff... then later how to make packages the Kubuntu way
<manchicken> There's no such thing as "learning" ;)
<manchicken> There is hack or no hack.
<manchicken> ^_^
<Jucato> heh
* bddebian == no hack
<Jucato> I'm not as experienced as you :P
* Jucato suddenly remembers that he lost all his notes about errors and corrections for the Kubuntu Desktop Guide...
<manchicken> Heh, I'm experienced?
<Jucato> manchicken: obviously :)
<manchicken> I'm not sure I would say that.
<manchicken> I'm certainly not C++ experienced.
<Jucato> heh but still more experienced than me :P
<manchicken> Well get hacking.
<Jucato> I'd love to... once I figure this problem out
<Jucato> see, I have to run Konvi from the command line everytime I want the svn version running
<manchicken> Or you could just update your menus...
<Jucato> to use absolute path, right?
<manchicken> yup
<Jucato> and I have to do that everytime I compile an svn version of an app that's already installed, right?
* Jucato senses some serious editing once he decides to compile kdebase or konqueror...
<bddebian> Not if it's always built into the same location
<Jucato> bddebian: I always put stuff I compile from SVN in /opt/kdevel (separating source, build, and install)
<Jucato> so far, it's only residents are Konversation and KPlayer (from CVS...)
<manchicken> imbrandon: you know anything needing doing?
<bddebian> manchicken: Start packaging ;-)
<manchicken> I KNOW!  I'll make a sources.list editor!
<Jucato> manchicken: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/AdeptUsability
<manchicken> That's what I'm pulling it from ^_^
<Jucato> would be nice if it also had a way to see changelogs, like in Synaptic (which donwloads from the changelogs site) or KPackage (takes from the changelog file in the package)
<manchicken> That would require me to actually care about the ugly code in the dpkgpm sources.
<Jucato> manchicken: that sources.list editor will definitely be a great thing. as it is, it's already hard to explain how to add multiverse in Adept :)
<Jucato> (they end up adding/enabling the wrong repos)
<Jucato> anyway... gotta eat some lunch. thanks for the help earlier manchicken, nixternal, bddebian
<Jucato> :)
<Jucato> (I'll probably ask again later :P )
<nixternal> no problem
<nixternal> i need food as well, im hungry
<manchicken> np
<Jucato> Hobbsee!!! :)
<manchicken> w00t!  Hobbsee!
<manchicken> What's goin' on?
<Hobbsee> hey Jucato, manchicken!
* Hobbsee has escaped work, and brought home lunch
<Jucato> hehe kool! :)
<manchicken> heh
* Hobbsee also got to waste 15 mins at work chatting - hooray!
<manchicken> How does one add a file to the build process?  Or will it just add itself?
<Hobbsee> er, plus the other....10 or so, chatting to other people
<manchicken> If I add a new file, how do I add it to the build and package process?
<manchicken> Im guessing there's just a manifest file somewhere.
<nixternal> add a new file to an already built package?
<manchicken> yeah
<nixternal> like you did 'apt-get source blah' and now you added something to blah?
<manchicken> yeah
<nixternal> ok, you need to have blah.orig and blah
<nixternal> you edit blah
<nixternal> once youre done with blah you 'diff -Nru blah.org blah >blah.diff'
<nixternal> place that blah.diff in the blah/debian/patches/ directory
<nixternal> then in debian/rules call cdbs patchsys
<manchicken> Seriously?
<manchicken> I would have thought it would be as simple as just adding it to the autoconf process.
<Hobbsee> manchicken: are you adding it to upstream?
<Hobbsee> manchicken: ie, will your file be in the release tarballs that they put on their sites?
<manchicken> I may be, if it doesn't suck when I'm donw with it.
<manchicken> done*
<manchicken> I'm trying to implement the sources.list edit widget described in the usability guide.
<imbrandon> seele, ahh whoops , guess that was my fault for not noticing heh
<manchicken> imbrandon: Did you email me your list? (manchicken@notsosoft.net)
<imbrandon> nope not yet, still compiling some things
<imbrandon> ummm
<imbrandon> sorry i'm a bit slow tonight
<manchicken> I started some stuff with implementing the usability guide's reccomendation for sources management in adept.
<imbrandon> nice
<imbrandon> yea thats very much needed
<Jucato> :)
<manchicken> I need to figure out how to add files to a package.
<manchicken> There should be a wiki on normal build operation processes and how they relate to packaging in dpkg.
<manchicken> There probably is.
<manchicken> I'm half asleep.  It's 0110, I'm gonna hit the hay.
<imbrandon> !package guide
<imbrandon> hrm no ubotu in here
<manchicken> heh
<manchicken> I'll check you later.
<Jucato> and Ubotwo doesn't seem to be here either
<manchicken> I'll look it up later.
<imbrandon> kk
<manchicken> I need sleep.  Badly.
<imbrandon> :)
<manchicken> Night.
<imbrandon> night
<Jucato> <Ubotwo> The packaging guide is at http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/index.html - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperResources
<Jucato> night manchicken|away! :)
<Ash-Fox> Perhaps I'm stupid, but I honestly cannot figure out why I can't get this menu to display http://ash-fox.theden.ws/temp/glfrontier.txt the icons exist, the binary exists, I run update-menus. Yet I don't see it in KDE's menus. Makes no sense to me at all.
<raphink> hmmm Ash-Fox imo this is a Debian menu entry
<raphink> the KDE menu requires a desktop file
<imbrandon> yea you need a .desktop file for KDE/GNOME
<imbrandon> brb
<raphink> I actually never use such menu entries, only desktop files
<Ash-Fox> Okay. Maintainer's handbook confused me :P
<raphink> hehe
<Ash-Fox> Which manfile contains information on .desktop files?
<raphink> hmmm Ash-Fox you can look at the desktop files in /usr/share/applications/kde for examples
<raphink> Ash-Fox: there are specifications on freedesktop.org too iirf
<raphink> iirc
<Ash-Fox> raphink, thanks
<nixternal> maybe this is a dead horse, but I am working on some TBH stuff right, and I was wondering, why doesn't kubuntu install games by default?
<nixternal> is this to save space on the disk?
<Hobbsee> nixternal: i think so
<nixternal> i wondered that, just never thought about
<Hobbsee> cant see any other reason
<nixternal> me either
* Jucato thinks at least frozen bubble should be installed :P
<Hobbsee> hah
<Hobbsee> that's a gnome proggy
<Hobbsee> we're trying to avoid tha
<Jucato> oh? :O
<Hobbsee> else i'd want synaptic and firefox, too
<Jucato> :(
<Jucato> heh didn't realize it was a gnome proggy...
<Jucato> hm...
<imbrandon> and openoff..... err nevermind
<Jucato> lol :)
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: good point
* Hobbsee thumps imbrandon 
<imbrandon> heh
* Hobbsee wonders about synaptic on the cd then, replacing adept
<Jucato> Hobbsee: might not be needed, if manchicken keeps on working on it :)
<Hobbsee> true that
<imbrandon> nooo i spent 6+ hours at UDS getting oo.o out of kubuntu for feisty+1
<Jucato> nice imbrandon! :)
<Jucato> um... any of you familiar with compiling some KDE apps from svn, putting them somewhere other than /usr/ or /usr/local/ ?
<imbrandon> just mess with the prefix=/something in the ./configure
<imbrandon> like any other app
<imbrandon> :)
<Jucato> imbrandon: yeah, that worked like a charm... from the command line. seems like KDE (or the .desktop file) doesn't honor $PATH in this case... or I musn't be setting some env variable right...
<Jucato> basically, I have 2 versions of Konversation, 1.0.1 (Kubuntu) and SVN. I set up PATH to included where I installed SVN. if I launch from the command line, it runs the correctly SVN version, but if I use the menu or Alt+F2, it launches the 1.0.1 version, even if konversation.desktop doesn't have any path info
<imbrandon> that has nothing to do with how you compiled it then
<imbrandon> thats your kde environment
<imbrandon> somehow
<Jucato> hm... any idea where I can set that up? Sho_ is clueless as well... He says that it works in Gentoo (adding the proper PATH and KDEDIRS)
<imbrandon> since you reset PATH have you logged out of KDE/X ?
<Jucato> couple of times. I've alternately set the path in /etc/environment and /etc/profile... there's no problem with the path as far as bash is concerned. not sure if it has anything to do with KDEDIRS
<imbrandon> no
<imbrandon> and no
<Jucato> hm... ok... now at a loss :)
<imbrandon> kdedirs is only for libs
<imbrandon> so that has -0- to do with it
<Jucato> oh kool. thought it might be affecting it :)
<imbrandon> as far as what it runs when you type something in alt f2 is what you are concerned with
<imbrandon> is it running the desktop file ? in a term ? etc etc etc
<imbrandon> anyhow i must run, but thats the issue
<imbrandon> personaly i would just make another icon for your desktop to launch the one in /opt
<imbrandon> bbiab
<Jucato> yeah, figured I'd have to do that. thanks! :)
<Hobbsee> jdong: ping?
<Hobbsee> [20:25]  <ervin> Hobbsee: basically I did nothing specific to remove this dialog (ie the intent wasn't to remove the dialog)
<Hobbsee> [20:25]  <ervin> it's a side effect of the move from a kio job doing the work to hal doing the work
<Hobbsee> [20:26]  <ervin> and for now it's kind of nastier code to workaround this to have the dialog again... so I live with it
<Hobbsee> [20:26]  <Hobbsee> ervin: right.
<ryanakca> manchicken|away: can you say kssh?
* Hobbsee waves to ryanakca 
* ryanakca waves to Hobbsee
<ryanakca> You're up early this morning...
<ryanakca> Well... probably more like evening is australia?
<Hobbsee> evening, yeah
<ryanakca> brb
<Tonio_> hi :)
* Tonio_ uploading kaffeine, guidance and fixed ktorrent
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: hooray!
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: hehe, sorry to be so late, but christmas is not a great moment to stay respondive here :)
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: of course.  it's irregular that my family's ignoring christmas this year
<allee> Tonio_: hi,  please don't forget digikam upload
<Tonio_> allee: yeah I just got my gpg key from my gf's computer :)
<Tonio_> allee: will upload right now
<allee> Tonio_: thx
<Tonio_> I'm uploading fixed kaffeine and gtk-qt merge before
<allee> np
<Tonio_> allee: when you're here, any idea where on earth could be a file called kmenubase.h ?
<Tonio_> it is required by kickoff, isn't in kdebase svn tree, not in kdelibs, and not in kickoff too..........
<Tonio_> I'm getting mad with this
<allee> no. Can't find it here too.  Maybe something like a brute force svn ls --recursive ?
<Tonio_> allee: hum, I'll try to grab the full kde svn and grep, yes.....
<Tonio_> allee: patches are complete, and kerry now looks optionnal, so it might be okay
<Tonio_> just that header file is giving me problems
<Tonio_> althouh maintaining the patches may require a little work :)
<Tonio_> kickoff patch is about 350 KB :)
<allee> svn ls if more diskfriendly than svn co
<Tonio_> allee: yup
<allee> oh, that's not small.  Let's see it the result is worth that much tweaks ;)
<Tonio_> allee: bah technically it isn't hard to maintain, just maintain a diff between the suse and the official kde branch
<Tonio_> there is only one hunk that doesn't apply due to our patches
<Tonio_> allee: not that hard to maintain
<allee> Tonio_: that's a good thing
<Tonio_> the hardest part isthe binary patch for the icons and graphical part
<Tonio_> Riddell: gtk-qt merged
<Tonio_> allee: your current digikam is on revu ?
* allee checks
<Tonio_> ho, alle I'll have to leave in one our (bying christmas gifts)
<Tonio_> allee: can you try to ping cjwatson concerning the digikam sru for edgy ?
<Tonio_> this is waiting for a long time now
<allee> Tonio_: yes. http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=3783 contains the latest ghoto2 fix
<Tonio_> allee: the upload there is 3 days old....
<Tonio_> allee: okay I'm revuing this
<allee> Tonio_: yeap.  Was all the time waiting for your gpg key ;)
<Tonio_> allee: hehehe ;)
<Tonio_> allee: yes I'm sorry but I changed my webserver recently and forgot to put a backup online
<allee> Tonio_: np
<Tonio_> allee: I didn't knew the utils.mk thing to check splits....very interesting, thanks or this ;)
<Tonio_> allee: digikam uploaded
<Lure> allee, Tonio_: since you just did rc2: http://www.digikam.org/?q=node/203
<Lure> ;-)
<Hobbsee> haha
<allee> Lure: yeah, 0.9.0 right now building :)
<Lure> allee: it was funny since I have seen rc2 upload and 0.9.0 final on the same read of my rss feeds ;-)
<allee> Lure: hehe.
<allee> at least upgrade should not be hard.  Remove the patch (and maybe use --enable-final)
<allee> I'll write an e-mail to pkg-kde-extras ml.  If we can merge digikam/showfoto split now that digikam is in experimental.
<allee> IMHO there nothing more borring than unnecessary merging
<allee> Lure: is there an RSS feed for ubuntu uploads?
<Lure> yep
<allee> URL? :)
<Lure> http://media.ubuntu-nl.org/rss/feisty.xml
<Lure> You have the same for edgy, dapper
<allee> k
<allee> thx
<Lure> it is basically ML -> RSS
<bddebian> Heya
<Jucato> hi bddebian
<bddebian> Hi Jucato
<Tonio__> allee: let me know when t's done
<Tonio__> allee: I'm not sure there is any change to perform on the package..... rc2 is just one week old
<Tonio__> allee: I'll upload
<allee> Tonio__: k
<manchicken> Howdy y'all.
<Jucato> hi manchicken! :)
<manchicken> What's going on?
<manchicken> What you hackin'?
<Jucato> trying to build kdebase from svn on a new user...
<Lure> manchicken: seele liked your change of system settings
<manchicken> Ooh.  That should be nice.
<Jucato> heh it already failed the first time..
<manchicken> Lure: Yeah, I saw that.  It's nice to see someone appreciated that.  ^_^
<manchicken> Jucato: I failed many times before getting KDE4 to build properly.
<Lure> manchicken: she was pushing to get this changed for feisty
<Jucato> well, this is KDE 3.5.5 :)
<Jucato> (building from branch)
<Jucato> moral lesson for me: log your configures,makes, and make installs...
<sredna> Hi
<sredna> Any chance of digikam 0.9 packages for edgy?
<manchicken> Ooh.
<manchicken> Sweet.
<manchicken> I kinda hoped we would.
<manchicken> It does make more sense from a UI standpoint.
<manchicken> I'm trying to help out as much as I can for feisty.
<Lure> sredna: when it is in feisty (allee and Tonio_ are working on it), we can try to request backport
<sredna> Lure: Ok, is there an easy way to know when that will happen?
<Lure> sredna: beside watching edgy-changes ML/rss feed, no
<sredna> Lure: Ok, thank you. I'll try to keep my eyes open :)
<Tonio__> Lure: did you receive my email concerning guidance ?
<Lure> Tonio__: I did, but did not look into it yet (very busy) - is this the same as your upload today?
<Tonio__> Lure: yup
<Lure> Tonio__: will try to check this evening (after sailing club party ;-))
<Tonio__> Lure: except the archive in the mail contains the .svn datas, make it easier for you to sync
<Tonio__> Lure: you just have to update the svn structure
<manchicken> Why does adept hate me?
<manchicken> Okay, can someone help me figure out how to get a new file added to an existing package?
<manchicken> !package guide
<manchicken> Argh, no bot.
<seaLne> depends on the type of files
<manchicken> h & cpp
<seaLne> you don't mean install those presumably?
<manchicken> Well, I want them to compile into the binary.
<manchicken> ^_^
<seaLne> patch then
<manchicken> If I was doing this with normal automake, I'd just add it to I think the Makefile.in.
<seaLne> do the files exist in the upstream source?
<manchicken> No.
<manchicken> They're mine.
<manchicken> Err, my changes
<seaLne> completly new files or changes to existing files?
<manchicken> Completely new files.
<seaLne> probably a patch then to add them to the sources
<manchicken> So just diff them against a blank file or something and stick the diff in patches?
<manchicken> Is there a doc on how to do that?
<seaLne> make to copies of the source dir, make changes to one then do diff -Nurp clean-source-dir changed-source-dir
<seaLne> two copies
<Jucato> !packageguide
<Jucato> bah...
<manchicken> Then just move that diff into debian/patches?
<seaLne> is there already debian/patches ?
<Jucato> <Ubotwo> The packaging guide is at http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/index.html - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperResources
<manchicken> Gotta run drop food off at a food pantry rq.
<nixternal> imho the kdm login screen, the new big fat black dots, we need a bigger password box or what not, because it only shows like 4 or 5 big dots, personally it looks kind of ugly
<nixternal> muhahaha
<nixternal> i was wondering why someone didn't come back and say yes i don't like it either, or nixternal you schmuck, that rocks!
<Tonio__> nixternal: you schmuck, that rocks ! ^^
<Tonio__> nixternal: in fact everything depends on your video card
<Tonio__> nixternal: and the dpi settings
<Tonio__> nixternal: for example on my desktop with a nvidia card, the fonts are really small and I can put about 12 letters in the field
<nixternal> hahaha
<nixternal> well, this is on a radeon using the ati drivers, not binary, 1600x1200 res
<manchicken> Widescreen doesn't get enough love.
<nixternal> manchicken: i noticed that looking for wallpapers
<manchicken> The SVG ones aren't as bad.
<Tonio_> nixternal: the screen size isn't important, what is important isthe dpi settings
<manchicken> I find myself having to hit like Deviantart and stuff.
<Tonio_> nixternal: and we don't force it for kdm, only kde
<manchicken> Okay, so after I make this diff, do I just put it in debian/patches?
<allee> Tonio_: correction: important is that the dpi settings match reality ;)
<nixternal> manchicken: yes
<manchicken> Yes there is a debian/patches
<Tonio_> allee: hehe, old debate :)
<nixternal> allee: i agree with you there, these dots at 1600x1200 on a 19" CRT were huge
<manchicken> Hopefully this works.
<allee> nixternal: mhh, then tthe dots should be smaller than usaully.  Strange.
<allee> nixternal: what gives xdpyinfo | grep -E '^  dimen|^  resol'
<allee> nixternal: are the width and height im mm correct?
<seaLne> manchicken: you will need to check by looking at debian/rules what type of patches the package uses
<manchicken> Okie dokie.
<seaLne> what package is it?
<manchicken> It just seems like there should be a list of files somewhere that it keeps track of.  heh
<manchicken> adept
<seaLne> ewww :)
<manchicken> I'm subclassing a QVBox widget for the new UI guide on adept's sources editor
<allee> manchicken: fwiw simplepatchsys does not use a list of file. only *.diff and *.patch AFAIR
<seaLne> and yes adept uses simple-patchsys discovers
<manchicken> So all I gotta do is put a patch into the patches directory and it'll pick it up?
<seaLne> so the diff should just be called debian/patches/kubuntu_03_my_random_changes.diff
<manchicken> That's what I named it.
<seaLne> hopefully not actually :)
<manchicken> except I used something more descriptive than my_random_changes
<seaLne> :)
<manchicken> Branded live Kubuntu Edgy CDs make excellent stocking stuffers ^_^
<manchicken> Okay, so how do I tell whether or not it pulled my patch in?
<manchicken> I don't think it did.
<manchicken> I looked in obj-x86_64-linux-gnu and there's no object file.
<manchicken> I think it hates me.
<manchicken> It must be talking to my mother.
<manchicken> Although it does have a log...
<nixternal> allee: dimensions:  1600x1200 pixels (361x271 millimeters)
<nixternal> allee: resolution:  113x112 dots per inch
<Tonio_> allee: diff.uu and .uu.{gz|bz} are also handeled by simplepatchsys
<Tonio_> .diff.{gz|bz}
<Tonio_> sorry :)
<manchicken> Okay, this thing isn't picking up my patch....
<Tonio_> manchicken: with simplepatchys, you only need to put it under the debian/patches directory
<manchicken> Does it actually care if I'm using it?
<Tonio_> and include simple-patchsys.mk in debian rules
<Tonio_> manchicken: and of course had cdbs as a builddep
<Tonio_> manchicken: are you doing all of this ?
<manchicken> It is there.
<Tonio_> manchicken: and the patch doesn't apply ?
<manchicken> I'm working on adept.  All of this stuff is there.
<manchicken> I'm adding a new file.
<Tonio_> okay
<Tonio_> and the ile is ignored with the build process ? or does it fail to apply ?
<Tonio_> manchicken: what do you use to make the build ? pbuilder or debuild ?
<manchicken> dpkg-buildpackage
<Tonio_> well that should work afaik....
<Tonio_> manchicken: can you install devscripts and use debuild to make the package instead ?
<Tonio_> but I agree with you it should work
<Tonio_> manchicken: another solution is send me the source package and I'll have a look
<Tonio_> manchicken: I need the dsc, dif.gz and tarball files
<manchicken> Well what do you have to do to get it to build?
<manchicken> It just seems like it shouldn't be this difficult.
<manchicken> I'm going to try to actually use this new file and see if it's just noticing that it's not being used and ignoring it.
<Tonio_> manchicken: I use pbuilder
<Tonio_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto
<Tonio_> manchicken: that's the best way to build since it makes it sure all builddeps are there etc......
<Tonio_> manchicken: with all I told you to check and pbuilder that should obviously work
<Tonio_> I don't see any reason that wouldn't
<manchicken> I'm actually working in a chroot for this.
<manchicken> pbuilder won't let me do the trial-and-error that I enjoy doing.
<manchicken> Takes too long.
<Tonio_> manchicken: hum yes...
<manchicken> It looks like it may have just been detecting that I wasn't using it....
<Tonio_> manchicken: then maybe you should use debuild insteadof dpkg-buildpackage
<manchicken> Okay, I'm tryin debuild now.
<Tonio_> manchicken: but if it still doesn't work, please send me your source package, I'll tell you what exactly is the problem....
<Tonio_> manchicken: hard for me to guess what is the issue without the package here :)
<manchicken> yeah
<Tonio_> manchicken: tonio@ubuntu.com
<manchicken> I hear ya
<Tonio_> 10 megs by email is the limit
<manchicken> I don't think I'll exceed that ^_^
<manchicken> I'll use bz2
<manchicken> Yeah, it's not pulling in my source file.
<Tonio_> manchicken: aren't you the guy I discussed with when you came in first, and whom I suggest adept as a pan of work on kubuntu?
<Tonio_> just to be sure :)
<manchicken> Possibly... it's all a blur ^_^
<Tonio_> hhe
<manchicken> I did the tabs in kde-systemsettings though if that helps you remember.
<Tonio_> hum, no sorry :)
<Tonio_> I thought that was Sime's work ;)
<manchicken> Argh... I think it's 14M
<manchicken> I'll split.
<seaLne> is jjesse still working ok docs?
<manchicken> You've got mail (2).  mv .aa to .tar.bz2 and then cat .ab >> .tar.bz2
<manchicken> Or you could use join.
<manchicken> (I think)
<manchicken> adept is so nasty.
<Tonio_> manchicken: okay thanks
<Tonio_> manchicken: no wait :
<Tonio_> manchicken: tonio@planetemu.net
<Tonio_> no limit at all there :)
<manchicken> heh
<manchicken> on its way
<seele> mhb: ping
<manchicken> How goes it seele?
<seele> its going.. trying to finish up some grub stuff for mhb so i can do some day-job stuff
<manchicken> Ah.
<oslo> hello comment rester en user et ne pas avoir a retapper un passe lors de commande sudo ???
<oslo> sudo su && blahblah && exit ??
<manchicken> Non... sudo su && sudo blahblah && exit
<manchicken> Je pense...
* mhb feels like in #kubuntu-fr :o)
<manchicken> (desole, mon francais n'est pas bon.  Quel Americain de moi)
<manchicken> heh
<manchicken> that's okay.  My french really sucks.
<manchicken> So it'd be more like #kubuntu-bad-fr
<manchicken> Tonio_: Your second address barfed on my message due to size limits.
<manchicken> heh
<mhb> seele: I'm here
<manchicken> Gotta love kontact crashing when I delete a message from the outbox.
<manchicken> Tonio_: I'm going to move it out to my FTP server.
<manchicken> It'll be up there in a few minutes.
<manchicken> (bloody comcast throttling my connection.
<manchicken> )
<bddebian> manchicken: Stop hosting those pr0n sites and they won't do that ;-P
<manchicken> heh
<manchicken> comcast always does that.
<manchicken> Tonio_: http://www.notsosoft.net/for_tonio.bz2
<manchicken> Ack....
<manchicken> Tonio_: http://www.notsosoft.net/for_tonio.tar.bz2
<manchicken> The second one is that you want.
<Tonio_> manchicken: just finished to eat
<Tonio_> manchicken: I'm looking
<manchicken> Groovy.  Thanks.
<Tonio_> manchicken: I'm told thearchive is invalid........
<manchicken> Argh.
<manchicken> Did you join it right?
<Tonio_> manchicken: join ???
<manchicken> Oh, you mean the one I uploaded?
<manchicken> duh
<manchicken> Let me test it.
<Tonio_> manchicken: yup I took the one you uploaded
<Tonio_> manchicken:
<Tonio_> tonio@kubuntu:~/Desktop$ tar xvjf for_tonio.tar.bz2
<Tonio_> bzip2: (stdin) is not a bzip2 file.
<Tonio_> this is what I get
<manchicken> Works for me.
<manchicken> Try tar -ixvf
<manchicken> It tests just fine for me.
<manchicken> What's your checksum?
<Tonio_> manchicken: works with ixvf
<Tonio_> isn't j for bz2 ? I only use bzip, but that surprises me....
<Tonio_> manchicken: kubuntu_03_sources_entry.diff is the patch you want to add ?
<manchicken> yeah
<manchicken> Naw, i is for bz2
<Tonio_> manchicken: Trying patch debian/patches/kubuntu_01_enable_sources_editor.diff at level 1 ... 0 ... 2 ... failure
<Tonio_> hum....... that may explain :)
<Tonio_> manchicken: in man tar : -j, --bzip2
<manchicken> What is -
<manchicken> -i?
<Tonio_> -i is to ignore zero blocks
<Tonio_> -i, --ignore-zeros
<Tonio_>               ignore blocks of zeros in archive (normally mean EOF)
<Tonio_> manchicken: but that's not the subject, hehe, it looks like patch one doesn't apply, so the other ones are ignores, which sounds logic
<manchicken> Weird.
<Tonio_> manchicken: to try the patches with cdbs, go in the srcdir and perform "fakeroot debian/rules apply-patches"
<Tonio_> and "remove-patches" to deapply
<Tonio_> manchicken: how do you write you patches ?
<Tonio_> I generally use cdbs-edit-patch
<manchicken> Not with this system.
<Tonio_> that's the best way to be sure everything will work
<manchicken> How do I do that?
<Tonio_> I use diff only when there is something special like diff with binary datas or something
<manchicken> I'm not getting any trouble.
<Tonio_> manchicken: simply go in the srcdir andperform a "cdbs-edit-patch yourpatch"
<Tonio_> then edit what you want, and when you exit everything you changed goes in the form of a patch, that's it
<Tonio_> allee: ping ?
<manchicken> Didn't help.
<manchicken> All I want to do is add this new file to the build process.  It doesn't seem like this patch thing is doing that.
<manchicken> Now it's got me in /tmp/cdbs-new-patch.b17925/adept-2.1.2ubuntu3.new
<Tonio_> manchicken: the problem is that as long as a patch fails to apply the other ones are ignored........
<manchicken> When I ran the applypatch thing, it wasn't complaining.
<manchicken> How do I recreate your problem?
<Tonio_> man untar the bz2 archive and perform a fakeroot debian/rules apply-patches
<Tonio_> manchicken: and there are lots of messing files in your debian folder..........
<Tonio_> .log files should be removed
<Tonio_> etc....
<Tonio_> manchicken: I'm trying to get the current adept package and then add just your kubuntu_03 patch
<Tonio_> and test
<manchicken> (feistydev)devuser@larry:~/kubuntu/adept/adept-2.1.2ubuntu3$ fakeroot ./debian/rules apply-patches
<manchicken> test -x debian/rules
<manchicken> mkdir -p "obj-x86_64-linux-gnu"
<Tonio_> why creating this ?
<Tonio_> ah that's the fakeroot thing sorry ;)
<manchicken> That's just what I get when I put that in there.
<Tonio_> okay the problem is that you have a crappy structure....
<manchicken> I get the same output with and without the fakeroot
<Tonio_> all .log files should be removed etc......
<manchicken> I did
<Tonio_> that's why I only use cdbsto patch :)
<Tonio_> okay letme test with a clean tree andyour patch
<Tonio_> rying patch debian/patches/kubuntu_01_enable_sources_editor.diff at level 1 ...                                                                                                    success.
<Tonio_> Trying patch debian/patches/kubuntu_02_archive_limit.diff at level 1 ... success                                                                                                   .
<Tonio_> Trying patch debian/patches/kubuntu_03_sources_entry.diff at level 1 ... success                                                                                                   .
<Tonio_> works........
<Tonio_> manchicken: the problem is your crappy tree :)
<Tonio_> take the adept source package and just add your patch that's work
<manchicken> OOH!!!
<manchicken> So this thing will let you go in and make changes, and then when you exit(0) it'll make your patch?
<Tonio_> http://paste.tonio.homelinux.org/41
<Tonio_> manchicken: eactly :)
<Tonio_> without touching the tree content
<Tonio_> manchicken: that's why I love it
<manchicken> So I don't even have to diff?
<Tonio_> yup
<manchicken> Hell no...
<manchicken> why didn't anybody say so?
<manchicken> heh
<Tonio_> manchicken: and if you need to apply big change, you even can mv files in the temp tree
<Tonio_> the'll go in the patch too
<Tonio_> manchicken: bah I just said that to you ;)
<manchicken> So I say 'cdbs-edit-patch kubuntu_03_sources_entry' and then make my changes?
<manchicken> Then ^D?
<Tonio_> manchicken: and the good thing with cdbs is that it applies existing patches in the temp folder
<Tonio_> so that you're not messed up with changes in other patches etc......
<Tonio_> all you have to do is do your changes and let cdbs do the stuff
<Tonio_> manchicken: but your patch works, don't mind, simply put it in a clean adept source package
<Tonio_> just apt-get source adept and add your patch, that'll work
<manchicken> I've done that before.
<Tonio_> manchicken: yup, that's the way to use it
<Tonio_> manchicken: and that doesn't help ?
<Tonio_> it builds with the patch here.........
<Tonio_> just ran a debuild -S && sudo pbuilder build ../*.dsc
<Tonio_> the build goes with the patch, no problem
<nixternal> crimsun_: when you get a little time (maybe a few minutes), i have some audio related questions for you
<manchicken> I didn't know to make my changes in cdbs-edit-patch
<Tonio_> manchicken: okay
<manchicken> It's compiling now.
<ryanakca> ok... What else should I package, seeing that the two packages I'm working on are kaput. first one bddebian and I spent 5-6 hours trying to get to build with no success, the other one someone else has claimed.
<manchicken> It says it applied it.
<manchicken> The build will tell for shizzle.
<Tonio_> manchicken: but the crazy thing with cdbs-edit-patch is that you can edit an existing patch with it ;)
<manchicken> Oh?
<manchicken> That's insane.
<manchicken> Seriously insane.
<Tonio_> the only needed thing is that the patches have a .patch extension instead of .diff
<Tonio_> if you have a kubuntu_01_bla.patch file
<manchicken> I think that may be why it wasn't applying things.
<Tonio_> you can edi the patch with cdbs-edit-patch kubuntu_01_bla
<manchicken> So perhaps it's not that this process is stupid...
<manchicken> Maybe it's that it'
<manchicken> s advanced, but poorly documented.
<Tonio_> you have to remove the extesion btw or that'll create a .patch.patch file :)
<Tonio_> manchicken: yes, cdbs documentation is globally a pain, I agree
<Tonio_> expecially the patchsys thing
<manchicken> and as a result, I've burned an awful lot of time.
<manchicken> nixternal: Document cdbs ^_^
<Tonio_> nixternal: hehe ;)
<Tonio_> manchicken: you'll earn time in the future, that's the most important
<Tonio_> just use it and your life will change
<manchicken> heh
<Tonio_> :)
<Tonio_> manchicken: the man is quite complete btw
<crimsun_> nixternal: hi. Is it a development-related issue? If not, we'll migrate to #kubuntu, thanks.
<nixternal> i can do that
<fdoving> Tonio_: http://ubuntu.lnix.net/misc/cdbs-edit-diff for .diffs :)
<Tonio_> fdoving: hu ? ;) hehe interesting :)
<fdoving> it's cdbs-edit-patch with s/.patch/.diff/g basically.
<Tonio_> fdoving: that's what I was just writing in fact hehe :)
<Tonio_> I recently discovered the .diff.uu support in patchsys, that's pretty amazing too
<fdoving> .. i don't rename things.. I edited cdbs-edit-patch to support .diffs, do you rename?
<fdoving> diff.uu support? what's that used for?
<Tonio_> fdoving: no I use .patch extension
<Tonio_> fdoving: well patch to add an image for example
<ryanakca> is anybody packaging http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=31311 ?
<Tonio_> you sometimes need binaries datas
<fdoving> ok. i find it easier to use .diff as most kde stuff is .diff
* ryanakca doesn't want to finish packaging something and then learn that someone already did it... again
<jpatrick> ryanakcha: I hate it when that happens
<Tonio_> that's easier than having an svg file with a bunch of rules to convert to png and replace files
<fdoving> Tonio_: ok. i do that manually.. or have until now. How easy is it to use? do you have a example package?
<jpatrick> ryanakca: but the early packager gets.. the package done
<Tonio_> fdoving: hum, we have a patch like this one in kdebase
<Tonio_> it is a debian package to add a png file for wallpaper
<ryanakca> jpatrick: yeah
<Tonio_> fdoving: you create it with a diff -Nura, but whazt is interesting is that you don't have any debian/rules file to perform to get it applied
<fdoving> Tonio_: it's automatic?
<Tonio_> fdoving: but cdbs-edit-patch doesn't help to create this, you still have to diff and uuencode manually
<Tonio_> fdoving: to apply, yes, but the patch creation is manual
<Tonio_> you have to create it with diff and uuencode...
<fdoving> Tonio_: ah. I get it.
<fdoving> nice feature.
<manchicken> Okay, it looks like it added my file in the patch, but I still don't see a .o in the obj directory.
<Tonio_> manchicken: is that supposed to be created during the build ?
<manchicken> I would think so.
<manchicken> But I don't know this build process.
<manchicken> I'm going to try and apply this patch and include the header and see if it'll build.
<ryanakca> note to all: dibs on solseek
<manchicken> Okay, now it's failing to patch.
<fdoving> nite.
<jpatrick> cya
<jdong> imbrandon: ping
<imbrandon> pong
<imbrandon> jdong, ?
<jdong> typing
<imbrandon> ahh
<jdong> imbrandon: I've got my ipod transferring videos now, needed libgpod 0.4.0 from feisty + recompile of amarok against it
<jdong> imbrandon: only remaining problem is, the names always show up blank for videos
<manchicken> WHY is this patch failing?
<imbrandon> hrm that effect more than just amarok, ipod kio slave and a ton of gnome apps use that lib also
<manchicken> Trying reverse patch debian/patches/kubuntu_04_sources_entry_more.patch at level 1 ... 0 ... 2 ... failure.
<manchicken> make: *** [reverse-patches]  Error 1
<jdong> imbrandon: I did recompile everythign on my system that rdepends on libgpod
<imbrandon> right but what about banshee and other gnome apps
<jdong> imbrandon: the newer gtkpods transfer video flawlessly, title and all
<manchicken> Anybody know how I could troubleshoot this patch stupidity?
<jdong> imbrandon: and amarok can "see" the titles on videos that gtkpod transferred
<imbrandon> hrm ok, are you going to be on in a few hours? or can you email me your finding, i would like to investigate a little more BUT i JUST got a new computer mail order and i wanna put it togather
<jdong> imbrandon: though editing and viewing the tags shows all blank
<imbrandon> manchicken, i do it by trial and error
<manchicken> I have no idea why it's failing.
<jdong> imbrandon: sure, no problem, ping me when you got a chance
<Tonio_> manchicken: if your patch touche Makefiles.in files for example, it'll not be possibleto reverse it after they are re-generated
<manchicken> Like, I don't know if it's a merge conflict, a code problem, why.
<imbrandon> jdong, ok i'm guessing 3 hours to unpack everthing and load the os etc
<Tonio_> man are you touching a makefile.in file for example ?
<manchicken> It should only be touching source files.
<jdong> imbrandon: ok, thanks for your time, enjoy your new system!
<imbrandon> 4 core 3gz system :)
<imbrandon> ( 2x dual core )
<imbrandon> :)
<Tonio_> man can you tar.gz all the patches please ? I'll try to implement them
<imbrandon> heya Tonio_
<Tonio_> I'll fix them or eventually try to figure out why they don't apply
<Tonio_> hey imbrandon :)
<Tonio_> imbrandon: I'll place the laptop order tomorrow probably
<imbrandon> Tonio_, rockin
<imbrandon> just lemme know
<Tonio_> christmas is giving me hard time actually
<imbrandon> :)
<Tonio_> yup of course
<imbrandon> np, me too
<imbrandon> and tomarrow is my bday sooo
<imbrandon> heh
<Tonio_> manchicken: I'm waiting for a mail with the patches you have :)
<imbrandon> i'll probably be very sloshed tomarrow
<imbrandon> Tonio_, ^
<Tonio_> hehe
<manchicken> I'll fight it later.
<imbrandon> manchicken, yea Tonio_ is the "get patch working king"
<manchicken> heh
<imbrandon> btw what ever happened with your kaffeine patches Tonio_
<imbrandon> are we gonna use them?
<manchicken> I'm going to be going downstate for a while in a short while.
<imbrandon> or not this time
<Tonio_> imbrandon: hu ? not more than another one :)
<imbrandon> :)
<Tonio_> imbrandon: nope we're not gonna use them, since a lot of people were complaning about the idea.......
<imbrandon> Tonio_, your better at getting rouge patches working than i sometimes
<imbrandon> Tonio_, awe, ok
<Tonio_> imbrandon: so I just removed all the audio mimetypes by default and that's it
<imbrandon> kk
<Tonio_> imbrandon: well as long as I understand what the patch does yes it is okay
<Tonio_> imbrandon: but the fact I can't code C++ sometimes gives me hard time too :)
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> ok time to put the new system togather bbiab
<Tonio_> seya
<Tonio_> manchicken: ?
* manchicken is playing video games to kill the frustration.
<jdong> imbrandon: Some tell me I need amarok --with-mp4v2; gonna try that :)
<manchicken> I'm going to be out of town until January soon.
<imbrandon> jdong, sure but that wont fly in main
<imbrandon> mp4v2 support requires stuff from multiverse
<jdong> imbrandon: I understand that...
<jdong> imbrandon: that also means amarok currently can't tag AAC m4a's ,right?
<imbrandon> correct
<crimsun_> imbrandon: if he files a bug, just reject it and then poke him in the FACE.
<imbrandon> crimsun_, hehe
<jdong> crimsun_: don't make me bug you about --enable-x264 in deb_rules_risky of ffmpeg :D
<crimsun_> did you mark the bug wishlist?
<jdong> imbrandon: ok, in that case I'll continue using good old gtkpod for transfering m4v's . thanks for your time
<jdong> crimsun_: (1) haven't had time to file it yet , (2) I can't change Importance....
<crimsun_> file it, tell me the bug#
<jdong> ok
<jdong> crimsun_:   Bug 76354
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 76354 in ffmpeg "DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS=risky should enable x264" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76354
<crimsun_> REJECTED.
<manchicken> Later all.
<jdong> crimsun_: you almost had me boiling mad there ;-)
<crimsun_> then we'd be tit-for-tat
<jdong> aww, I love you too, crimsun_
#kubuntu-devel 2006-12-19
<pvf> oi oi , i hope someone can give me a hint here
<pvf> i use dapper with Qt 4.1.2 but want to upgrade to 4.2.0 available in edgy
<pvf> how do i do it ?
<nixternal> imbrandon: finally got nixternal.com :)
<ryanakca> nixternal: Your comming soon? *ducks any incomming bombs*
<DaSkreech> Does sabdfl have final say on art in Kubuntu?
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: not sure on that one.  i think he leaves it to kwwii
<DaSkreech> Does he have to review it before it goes final?
<Hobbsee> i'm not sure that he did last time - but i dont konw
<Hobbsee> why?
<Jucato> (because of a discussion in #kde :P )
<DaSkreech> Yeah
<Hobbsee> someone pastebin it?
<Jucato> not really paying attention... just saw some lines...
* Jucato too busy patching kcontrol...
<Hobbsee> ah
<Hobbsee> yay :)
<Hobbsee> what are you patching?
<Jucato> I was hoping to suggest a patch that will add a GUI checkbox for "Middle-click on tab to close"
<Hobbsee> ahh :)
<Jucato> too bad I didn't make it before the freeze :(
<Jucato> Hobbsee: http://jucato.org/stuff/kcontrol_konqhtml.jpg
<DaSkreech> So are you speaking with wgw?
<DaSkreech> in PM?
<Hobbsee> Jucato: nice :)
<Jucato> heh yeah... first ever source code modification... not that much... (although I had to build KDE 3.5 from SVN on another user just to test it...)
<robotgeek> hmm, can anyone tell me how/if kde accesses kmilo/xmodmap (if at all). i am trying to add a few functions from my remote control to my current kde keyboard layout
<Hobbsee> mmm...supybots are fu
<DaSkreech> +n
<Hobbsee> ye
<Hobbsee> s
<ajmitch> o
<ajmitch> k
<nixternal> haha
<Jucato> hehe :)
<ricky> hi everybody
<ricky> someone can help me with bluetooth ? I've tested, searching on web, and changed the config files, but nothing, i can't put/get files on my phome
<ricky> *phone
<Hobbsee> ricky: try #kde maybe?
<ricky> you think it's a problem of kde ?
<ricky> i try also on #kde
<Hobbsee> i've got no idea
<ricky> tks Hobbsee
<ricky> bye
<imbrandon> sdf
<imbrandon> ugh
<kwwii> hey man
<kwwii> good morning ;-)
<kwwii> imbrandon: how's life
<kwwii> ?
<imbrandon> great
<imbrandon> well good that today is my bday
<imbrandon> bad that i fried my puter today
* imbrandon is officialy 28 now
<imbrandon> heh
<kwwii> well, happy birthday!
<imbrandon> thanks
<kwwii> you can buy yourself a new computer as a prestent
<kwwii> s/prestent/present
<imbrandon> hahah well i did that was part of the problem
<imbrandon> heh
<kwwii> I actually bought my wife a laptop yesterday as a christmas present
<imbrandon> putting it togather i dident get the ram seated all the way
<imbrandon> and fried the MB and RAM both
<kwwii> ouch
<imbrandon> lol
<imbrandon> yea kinda sucks
<imbrandon> it /was/ a 4 core ( 2x dual core ) 3ghz system
<imbrandon> i was all hyped
<kwwii> man, that sucks
<imbrandon> now i get to go get more new parts
<imbrandon> heh
<kwwii> that is why I do not build my own computers anymore
<imbrandon> yea
<imbrandon> i think this is was my last build
<imbrandon> no more
<imbrandon> apple ftw
<imbrandon> :)
<kwwii> in the end, you do not save that much money
<kwwii> well, I have a lot to today, better get to work
<imbrandon> kk
* imbrandon is loading kubuntu on the lappy
<allee> imbrandon: congrats!
<imbrandon> allee, thanks
<allee> I wish you a very nice day and year!
<imbrandon> :)
<Jucato> imbrandon: happy birthday! :)
<pinheiro> hapy birthay imbrandon
<imbrandon> heya nuno
<imbrandon> thanks guys
<JoeKilner> Hi I have a problem with autoconf and KDevelop on an up-to-date edgy machine - basically autoconf 2.6 is installed, KDE requires 2.52-2.54 (according to error message) and so I can't build anything. Can't find any "legacy" autoconf packages appart from 2.16... so I'm a bit stuck at the moment...
<JoeKilner> If this isn't the right place for this question then please tell me where to go... ;)
<Hobbsee> JoeKilner: you need to use http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/kubuntu_00_autoconf2.60.diff to patch your source, then build it
* Hobbsee contemplates that
<Hobbsee> didnt think of putting in a legacy package.  mind you, i'm not sure that it'd help
<Hobbsee> hey el, gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> hi Hobbsee  :)
<JoeKilner> Hobbsee: Cheers - hacked the file and that seems to work.
<Hobbsee> JoeKilner: :)
<el> moin moin :)
<gnomefreak> ryanakca: thank you for that link
<ryanakca> gnomefreak: np
<ryanakca> gnomefreak: I think I'll stick to malone/launchpad's web interface though... e-mailing seems a bit... overly complicated?
<gnomefreak> it does
<gnomefreak> but i might play with it
<ryanakca> yeah
<ryanakca> anywais, I'm off to school, see yah
<raphink> hi haggai :)
<haggai> hey raphink!
<Jucato> op needed
<Jucato> in #kubuntu
<Jucato> seriously... we need some ops...
<lotusleaf> Jucato: ok, I used the ops option in there for the first time ever actually
<lotusleaf> Jucato: to call the ops
<Jucato> I had to pm one from freenode
<lotusleaf> that works, too =)
<bddebian> Heya
<raphink> hi bddebian
<bddebian> Heya raphink
<mhb> hi all
<DaSkreech> Riddell: does sabdfl have final say on te hlook of kubuntu?
<toma> ola
<mhb> I have a question/use case for you. Let's say Joe installs Kubuntu Feisty and then he decides to buy&install the new version of Windows (may happen often). Windows boot loader will replace his boot loader (GRUB). What should he do then?
<abattoir> mhb: i think use the recovery disc(kubuntu) to do a grub-install
<mhb> (I hang out on the Czech IRC channel and on the forum sometimes and I know this question is a common one.)
<mhb> recovery disk?
<mhb> you mean the desktop CD?
<abattoir> sorry, recovery mode in the alternate disk, not sure if the live cd comes with that option too
<abattoir> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<mhb> thanks
<abattoir> :)
<mhb> but still, you need to do this through a command line
<abattoir> mhb: yes, the livecd could have a recovery tool though...(part of grubconfig?)
<mhb> abattoir: either a recovery tool on Kubuntu or someone can make a tiny Windows tool for that (for the Windows part of the CD)
<abattoir> mhb: i agree
<nixternal> how come with a laptop, when you plug in a mouse, it doesn't turn off the synaptic touchpad (Edgy)
<mhb> nixternal: I can confirm that one.
<mhb> nixternal: the other mouse doesn't work at all.
<mhb> nixternal: if you submit a bug, tell me the number
<nixternal> well, i bought a usb wireless mouse today for my laptop, and when I plug it in it works just fine, however the touchpad still works :(
<nixternal> i am sure there is probably a bug for this already, I will research it here shortly and post back the bug info mhb. thanks!
<mhb> nixternal: hmm
<mhb> nixternal: my mouse doesn't work when I set the synaptics module
<mhb> nixternal: but I have to configure that by hand
<nixternal> i mean it isn't the end of the world, but would be a great wishlist item/specification if it isn't already reported
<nixternal> imbrandon: just my luck, my dreamhost account is on mountaindew :)
<manchicken> w00t!  hawking wifi at my in-laws' place.
<bddebian> Sweet, now get to work ;-P
<manchicken> heh
<manchicken> I'm gonna show my mother-in-law some of these educational proggies.
<manchicken> She's a pre-k teacher.
<manchicken> Is there a doc on how to resolve patch conflicts?
<allee> manchicken: not really.  You have to understand why debian and kubuntu changes where done. then keep debian or kubuntu changes or write something new in case they conceptually conflict :(
<allee> manchicken: but usually it's an easy keep kubunt or debian only at this  conflicting place
<manchicken_> Yay, crappy connections
<Lure> imbrandon: happy bday!
<manchicken_> WHY DOES PATCH HATE ME?!
<fdoving> because it's picky about it's friends.
<fdoving> what's your problem?
<ryanakca> lol
<ryanakca> manchicken_: did you get that motu-school link?
<ryanakca> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/School/PatchingSources?highlight=%28school%29%7C%28motu%29
<manchicken_> No.  I'll get it now hopefully.
<ryanakca> oh, and manchicken_, thought of getting a cloak
<manchicken_> Really bad connection.
<manchicken_> Dropping many packets..
<manchicken_> I need to figure out how to get this patch to succeed.
<manchicken_> Edubuntu isn't a live CD :(
<allee> manchicken_: edubuntu is a server many client installation which needs a bit of config.  Not sure if a lifeCD would be that useful.
#kubuntu-devel 2006-12-20
* seele sighs
<seele> at the risk of starting a flame war
<seele> http://www.fauxto.com/
<seele> why cant we have an image editor that simple to use in linux?
<seele> its built in flash for fucks sake
<\sh> moins kwwii
<kwwii> hehe
<kwwii> hi \sh
<kwwii> haven't seen you in a while
<kwwii> how's life?
<\sh> kwwii: busy as usual :) sitting at combots (ka) and dealing with FAI and exchanging sles9 with ubuntu server ;)
<kwwii> sounds like fun! ;-)
<\sh> kwwii: hehe...yeah :) dealing with suse and ubuntu at the same time is quite funny ;) and how are you and your family?
<kwwii> doing pretty well
<kwwii> in between contracts at the moment, so I am working a lot on Oxygen
<kwwii> interviewed for a fulltime position at canonical yesterday, actually
<\sh> kwwii: fulltime? I wish I could go back to freelancing ... the loss of money is awesome ;)
<\sh> that reminds me to check the company homepage of a colleague for a new job ;)
<kwwii> lol, yeah that is true but having a fulltime job is better when you have a family to support
<\sh> kwwii: don't tell me ;) I know it very well...oh, my ex and child are in new zealand...and I have a new GF..which is much more fun ;)
<kwwii> I can imagine :-)
<kwwii> I need a girlfriend :p
<\sh> lol...you are happily married :) you don't need one ;)
<kwwii> oh, I bet it would be a bit more fun for a while at least
<kwwii> lol
<kwwii> just kidding
<allee> sure?
<allee> hi kwwii \sh
<kwwii> howdy allee
<kwwii> I am happily married
<kwwii> but after 9 years things are not as exciting as they once were
<allee> kwwii: I'm happily not marrried, but after 15 years with a permanent gf I agree ;)
<raphink> hey guys stop that :p
<raphink> I'm getting married in 4 months:p
<raphink> don't spoil it ;)
<raphink> hehe :)
<allee> raphink: I regret nothing!
<raphink> :)
<allee> :)
<kwwii> hehe
<kwwii> hi raphink
<kwwii> being married is a wonderfull experience
<kwwii> and I wouldn't change a thing, but things in you change over time
<allee> and kids support this 'changing' a lot ;)
<raphink> :)
<kwwii> no doubt
<kwwii> but being a father is amazing
<kwwii> very hard sometimes but definitely worth it
<allee> kwwii: yes, holeheartly agreed
<kwwii> ;-)
* allee back to fai
<raphink> hehe :)
<raphink> I can't wait to be married and have children :)
<kwwii> just be sure the have children at the right time, or it can be really hard ;-)
<raphink> mhm
<\sh> I'm practicing right now, to have my own children again ;)
<kwwii> lol
<allee> \sh: can't be a serious attempt when you find time to chat in parallel ;)
<\sh> allee: I don't chat on during the weekend ;)
<\sh> and right now, I'm integrating some servers into our ldap structure ;)
<\sh> "practicing right now" means "during weekends" =->
* Hobbsee waves
<\sh> hey Hobbsee
<kwwii> howdy Hobbsee
* Jucato waves to Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> :)
<Hobbsee> argh, it seems kdesu has stopped working for the last few updates
<allee> hi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hey allee, \sh kwwii and Jucato
<allee> \sh is the ldap work useful ubuntu-directory spec?
<\sh> allee: somehow yes...:) pam integration + sudo integration...problem in the moment is, that our ldap server is still running on sles9 but for next month I have a planned move to ubuntu serverubun
<\sh> including syncing from ADS servers
<allee> \sh: well, ADS integration is luckily not necessary here.  But we've to merge kerberos in because we use AFS.
<\sh> we don't use kerberos right now...integration is planned for 2nd quarter of 2007
<allee> \sh you use slapd 2.2 or already 2.3?  The ACL handling in ldap repo sounds promising.
<\sh> allee:2.3
<allee> \sh: are there debs? last time I checked I wasn't successful
<\sh> allee: we build it on sles9...i didn't check for debian/ubuntu at this time...but if there are no packages we have to produce some ;)
* allee was to lazy and sticked with 2.2 for the cluster
<allee> \sh: I'll check again.  I want to switch all desktops to ldap.  (but first I have to fai them all)
<\sh> we have here two dl360g40 running 2.3 with heartbeat  ;)
<allee> \sh: 'only' sun Galaxies here ;)
<\sh> a bit overtuned somehow, but we have enough hardware here ;)
<\sh> hmmm...I have to compile a new kernel this afternoon...FUN
<allee> \sh for ldap, dns etc every recent server hardware is oversized
<\sh> allee: I thought about moving them to two vmware instances ;)
<allee> shudder
<\sh> yepp
<Hobbsee> kwwii: ping?
<kwwii> Hobbsee: pong
<Hobbsee> kwwii: the new upstream of kwin-style-crystal - do they have all your icon changes in kubuntu?
<imbrandon> bbiab
<kwwii> Hobbsee: I think so, yes
<Hobbsee> kwwii: positive?  :P
<kwwii> unless they changed something
<kwwii> no sure, I guess :-)
<kwwii> s/no/not
<kwwii> I don't normally check stuff like that :-)
<Hobbsee> hrm
* Hobbsee pokes imbrandon at it, and tells him to merge it
<Hobbsee> i'm not sure i trust my brain, but i think that's a sync
<Hobbsee> although i'm not sur ewhat sharutils is doing as a b-d there
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, sure, i'll check it in a few
<imbrandon> i was gonna do it today anyhow
<Hobbsee> ok
<danimo> imbrandon: ping?
<danimo> moin folks
<mhb> hi everyone
<bddebian> Heya
<Jucato> boo?
<bddebian> Oh, yeah Boo, thanks Jucato ;-)
<jdong> nixternal: I see you're subscribed to the iPodVideoEncoding wiki page?
<jdong> nixternal: I've added H.264 and 640x480 encoding instructions to the page
<nixternal> SIP'n it ey?
<jdong> :)
<nixternal> ya, i am subscribed to every wiki page, that way there if vandalism occurs I can fix it if I am around
<jdong> nixternal: those commands took me nearly 30 hours to perfect, so I thought I should share it with the world: D
<nixternal> hehe
<jdong> here, added more info about DVD ripping too :D
* jdong watches black GMC Envoys with "RIAA" painted on the sides pull up onto his driveway
<Stalwart> oh, cool =] 
<Stalwart> is installer on feisty herd 1 cd broken?
<Stalwart> it gives me traceback
<Stalwart>   File "/usr/lib/ubiquity/ubiquity/frontend/kde-ui.py", line 27, in ?
<Stalwart>     from kdeui import *
<Stalwart> ImportError: dynamic module does not define init function (initkdeui)
<jdong> weird
<Stalwart> yup
<jdong> Stalwart: I don't think they'd let that slip thru though :-/
<Stalwart> ++
<Stalwart> i want to install feisty because my hardware sucks and i need fresh kernel =\
<Stalwart> and also just because kubuntu is fucking awesome now =] 
<Stalwart> \o/
<Stalwart> i'm running livecd now - developers have done good work
<Stalwart> i want to install it x.x
<jdong> Stalwart: you might wanna try the alternate CD
<jdong> it's a much more reliable install particularly during the development cycle
<Stalwart> jdong: yup, i'll download it tomorrow =\
<kwwii> is qt4 installed on edgy by defualt?
<Stalwart> kwwii: i doubt, qt4 still isn't widely used
<Stalwart> you can grep package list
<kwwii> some of it is installed, but I had to install extra stuff to build a package
<kwwii> hehe, first I did apt-get autoremove and it removed my xorg, adept, etc. because for some reason kubuntu-desktop was not installed
<Stalwart> you always need to install "extra stuff", in debian-based distros headers are in separate package
<Stalwart> ^_^
<kwwii> moments like that remind one to make a backup :-)
<nixternal> wasabi kwizzle
<kwwii> kwizzle?
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> the snoop dog version of kwwii
<nixternal> actually it would be kwwiiwizzle
<kwwii> k-wizzy-wizzler
<nixternal> haha
<kwwii> that's me
<nixternal> you comin' back to chicago for the holidays?
<kwwii> not this yera
<kwwii> year
<nixternal> ahh..i am waiting for jerome gotangco to call/msg/ping/ring the doorbell you name it
<kwwii> looks like I might be there around late january though
<kwwii> hehe, cool
<nixternal> up in wisconsin again?
#kubuntu-devel 2006-12-21
<kwwii> nixternal: not sure yet
<kwwii> at that time of the year my father is in arizona
<kwwii> and my mom is in florida
<kwwii> :p
<ryanakca> hey kwwii, long time no see :)
<kwwii> hi ryanakca...yeah been a while
<Jucato> moin Hobbsee!
<Hobbsee> hey Jucato!
<jjesse> join #ichthux-devel
<jjesse> doh lagged :(
<Jucato> :)
<teprrr> hello, just wanted to inform you about broken showfoto/digikam package: dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/showfoto_1%3a0.8.2-2ubuntu1_i386.deb (--unpack): trying to overwrite `/usr/share/icons/hicolor/64x64/apps/showfoto.png', which is also in package digikam
<teprrr> dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<teprrr> looks like all showfoto app icons icons are installed by digikam
<teprrr> meaning for all sizes, for sure :)
<yuriy> does kubuntu have a documentation team?
<yuriy> in other words, who to assign bug 48462 to?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 48462 in kdebase "Konqueror's help refers to menus removed in default Kubuntu profiles" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/48462
<Jucato> yuriy: Konqueror's documentation is made by the KDE documentation team, not by Kubuntu's/Ubuntu's doc team. therefore they don't know about the modifications that Kubuntu has made to Konqueror.
<yuriy> Jucato: i realize that. but imo it's a valid bug/problem that needs to be addressed in kubuntu documentations
<bddebian> Heya
<yuriy> (assuming this is referring to on-disk documentation not something on kde.org)
<Jucato> true. just not certain how they would go about changing the KDE documentation to fit each and every modification Kubuntu makes (which are a lot, afaik)
<Jucato> bddebian: boo
<bddebian> Hi Jucato
<yuriy> yeah, i'm sure it's a lot of work.  but part of a complete distribution.
<yuriy> geez even looking through a few dozen bugs is a lot of work *yawn*
<Jucato> nixternal, jjesse: any thoughts on this? (you're the doc guys, right?)
<kwwii> night all
<Jucato> night kwwii! )
<Hobbsee> teprrr: please file a bug under digikam about that - i wont remember
<kwwii> sleep well :-)
<Jucato> yuriy: btw, Kubuntu.org has a (outdated) FAQ on reverting to the original Konqueror settings. works for breezy, needs modification for Dapper and Edgy (see http://jucato.org/kde/konq-profiles.html)
<Jucato> yuriy: you might want to try asking in #ubuntu-doc (and yes, there's an ubuntu-doc team in Launchpad: https://launchpad.net/people/ubuntu-doc)
<Jucato> hm... brb.. restarting konvi...
<jjesse> sorry was in a wrong window
<jjesse> looking at the bug right now
<Jucato> yuriy: btw, imho the best way to go about this would be not to remove references to the standard Konqueror features/menus, but to just indicate changes made in Kubuntu... but that's just my non-dev opinion :P
<jjesse> yuriy: the doc team works on creating ubuntu spefic to the distribution
<jjesse> i odn't know how we will really approach this but i assigned myself to the bug
<Jucato> nice jjesse :)
<yuriy> jjesse: well if that's progress, that's good ;) just trying to get the bugs moving along.
<teprrr> Hobbsee, I still think it's a bug in packaging.. in svn those icons are located under digikam/showfoto/icons
<jjesse> grin no problem
<jjesse> my contacs were alll dryed out so bad i could barely read the screen :(
<Hobbsee> teprrr: it likely is.  if you could subscribe hobbsee to that bug, that'd be helpful
<Jucato> aw.. :(
* Hobbsee doesnt have the time to fix it
<yuriy> wow somebody said that konqueror "krashes" in the bug title..
<Jucato> heh... that error is not unkommon :)
<robotgeek> imbrandon: you here?
<imbrandon> pong
<robotgeek> imbrandon: hmm, pm?
<imbrandon> looks
* Jucato tries to peek
<imbrandon> heya Jucato
<Jucato> hi imbrandon! :)
<robotgeek> basket rocks for changing the /topic :)
<Hobbsee> basket rocks in general
<Jucato> hm...
* Jucato scratches his chin...
<robotgeek> small app, does what its meant to do very very well
<Jucato> it's small? :)
<robotgeek> it sits in my system tray :P
<Jucato> heh :)
<Jucato> it's quite cool... except that it's a bit too much for me... (looking for a better, more powerful alternative to KNotes... but something less than basket...)
<nixternal> oy oy
<highvoltage> Riddell: hi there, do you perhaps know what the status of this bug 16507 is?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 16507 in debian-installer "Allow for Kubuntu Netboot" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/16507
<highvoltage> Riddell: could it be resolved, or did you create another bug that this one can be merged with?
<lotusleaf> Any comments on what someone suggests as a potential fix for the kdar bug? : https://bugs.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kdar/+bug/62699
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 62699 in kdar "[edgy]  wrong dependencies in kdar" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<Hobbsee> lotusleaf: wait for upstream to fix their software to build with each other
<Hobbsee> lotusleaf: we cant have 2 versions of dar in the repos
<lotusleaf> Hobbsee: =) thx, yeah that's what I thought, though have you read what someone posted about "I think I may have a workaround for installing kdar in edgy. It involves installing the needed packages from dapper into edgy (its only two and all dar related)"
<lotusleaf> Hobbsee: now, I haven't tried that on my Edgy box, but...
<Hobbsee> hrm.
<Hobbsee> might work, ish
<Hobbsee> a bit
<lotusleaf> ya? if so, couldn't the dapper version be passed into edgy to resolve the problem?
<Hobbsee> no
<Hobbsee> i said is
<Hobbsee> *ish
<Hobbsee> so, not very well
<Hobbsee> i mean, dependancy-wise it might not complain, but i dont think it'd work
<Hobbsee> you'd do better installing both dapper versions of dar and kdar
<lotusleaf> Hobbsee: very true, it sounded a bit crude and I'm not going to try it =) Thanks. The funny thing is, I've never even used kdar or dar before, I stumbled upon this bug awhile back and have been very stubborn about it =) This is the last I'll mention it, again thanks for your attention. =)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> it's fine
<lotusleaf> (=
<\sh> moins
<Hobbsee> hey \sh
<imbrandon> heya \sh and Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hey imbrandon
<\sh> when a kde package is using cdbs ... is dh_iconcache called automatically?
<\sh> oh yes, it calls it automatically...
<Hobbsee> \sh: as long as it's not a custom kde.mk
<toma> hey
<Hobbsee> hey toma!
<toma> The installer is telling me on the page to prepare the mount points, that i've not selected a partition for the root. But i have done that. Any tips?
<toma> hey Hobbsee
<\sh> nixternal: grmpf...i didn't see your merge request on lp for knemo
<bddebian> Heya
<Jucato> boo
<bddebian> :)
<highvoltage> booya!
<fdoving> hi.
<mhb> hello everyone
<bddebian> Heya fdoving, mhb
<nixternal> \sh: that's alright about knemo, at least it got merged :)
<Jucato> um... why is k-3d put under KDE Changes in Feisty?
<yuriy> hi, bug 35490 seems to be fixed in feisty, was this a kubuntu patch or was it fixed upstream?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 35490 in kdebase "kamera detection does not work" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/35490
<mhb> I can guess upstream, because otherwise the developer would comment on the bug && mark it as fixed && put the fix in older releases
<yuriy> hmm j/w because the upstream bug isn't marked as fixed
<mhb> oh. Then it's difficult to say :o)
<fdoving> nite.
#kubuntu-devel 2006-12-22
* Starting logfile irclogs/kubuntu-devel.log
<bddebian> Heya
<Hobbsee> hey bddebian
<bddebian> Hi Hobbsee
<Jucato> boo
<bddebian> aahh
<Jucato> hehe :)
<nixternal> how many known issues are there with k3b in feisty?
<Hobbsee> none?
<nixternal> well, there is one now :)
<Hobbsee> nixternal: whihc is?
<nixternal> not burning...a few different errors
<nixternal> trying a reboot..see if that fixes it
<nixternal> waiting forever at the splash screen again :(
<nixternal> ya, k3b is hosed
<nixternal> now it won't recognize my burner
<nixternal> maybe it's not k3b, but the stupid -generic kernel that doesn't like my other system
<Hobbsee> oh dear
<nixternal> how come when i install a new kernel it does't make it into /boot/grub/menu.lst
<nixternal> none of the updated kernels are getting added either
<Hobbsee> run sudo update-grub
<nixternal> ya, did that, but i thought it was automagically created upon kernel upgrades
<nixternal> http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/35588182/?&q=kubuntu&qh=boost%3Apopular+age_sigma%3A24h+age_scale%3A5
<nixternal> that is the baddest kubuntu wallpaper i ahve seen to date
<Hobbsee> nixternal: urgh :P
<nixternal> no likey?
<fdoving> morning.
<nixternal> morning
* Hobbsee spams the list
<Hobbsee> hey fdoving
<fdoving> hi hobbsee.
<fdoving> are there some cd-cover graphics for edgy available?
<fdoving> off to work. later.
<Hobbsee> bye fdoving
<Hobbsee> not sure on the cd-cover graphic
<Hobbsee> s
<Hobbsee> Riddell: ping?
<Hobbsee> argh, only *1* of my addresses have actually moved over it seems
<\sh> moins
* Stalwart on kubuntu feisty \o/
<Hobbsee> yay!
<Hobbsee> hrm, so this is where *some* of the people ended up
<Hobbsee> we must be split in at least 3 ways
<Jucato> hehe
<Jucato> hm.. this is taking too long...
<Hobbsee> what is?
<Jucato> netsplit
<Hobbsee> ah yes
* Hobbsee is connected to 2 of the splits :P
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> lucky you
<mhb> something important going on over there?
<Hobbsee> nope
<Hobbsee> that seems like very few people
<Jucato> they're wondering where the rest of us are? :P
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> something like that
<Hobbsee> that was a *massive* split to my local client
<Hobbsee> dropped about 700+ people
<Jucato> :O
<Jucato> this has been going on since morning... thought they fixed it already?
* Hobbsee hadnt seen it
* Hobbsee has been playing the new supertux though
<Hobbsee> after getting it into the repos
<Jucato> supertux2?
<Jucato> how much better it is than the first one? (just tried supertux1 last night...)
<Hobbsee> a lot
<Hobbsee> i mean, the levels are more or less the same, but it's a lot better
<Hobbsee> and there are lots of secret levels that i've discovered :)
<Jucato> heh
<Hobbsee> i've not requested a backport to feisty yet, but i'v egot amd64 debs of it, if wanted
<Jucato> sounds like you're getting frozen-bubbled over supertux
<Hobbsee> hehe :)
<Hobbsee> always have liked it
<Jucato> btw... can't seem to determine which dependency of frozen bubble is dependent on GNOME...
* Jucato wished there was a "tree view" for dependencies..
<Hobbsee> look in aptitude
<Hobbsee> i think it has similar
<Jucato> nada... anyway :)
<Jucato> this netsplit is getting ridiculous...
* gnomefreak doesnt get it /netsplit doesnt show one but alot havent been reconnected
<Jucato> :(
<Jucato> yay
<Hobbsee> nice, we appear to be back!
* mhb welcomes all
<apokryphos> Hobbsee: so where is Riddell? :O
<Hobbsee> apokryphos: dunno.  apparently he's on holidays
<Hobbsee> oh, he's back here nwo, it looks like
* Hobbsee is fiddling with email, still
<Hobbsee> is it possible for email to do a netsplit?
<apokryphos> Hobbsee: he's always been online I think, must still be away
<Hobbsee> yeah
<apokryphos> I thought Riddell was a machine
<Jucato> :O
<pinheiro> im prety sure he is
<ruphy> howdy
<kwwii_> erm, anyone know the name of the xephyr package?
<kwwii_> hehe
<kwwii_> hi ruphy
<kwwii_> I'll let you ask
<ruphy> kwwii_: hey... you asked the question in my behalf! :P
<kwwii_> ;-)
<ruphy> ok guys, same question as kwii
<Jucato> xserver-xephyr
<ruphy> *kwwii_
<Jucato> !xserver-xephyr
<ubotu> xserver-xephyr: Nested X server. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.1.1-0ubuntu12 (edgy), package size 1463 kB, installed size 3768 kB
<ruphy> thanks a lot Jucato =)
<Jucato> :)
<Hobbsee> !find xephyr
<ubotu> Found: xserver-xephyr
<Hobbsee> kwwii_: when you figure out how to use it, do tell
<Jucato> Hobbsee: danimo blogged about it a few days back, iirc
<Jucato> http://daniel.molkentin.de/blog/index.php?/archives/62-Developing-KDE-4-Inside-a-KDE-3-Session.html
<Jucato> Hobbsee: is that what you were looking for?
<Hobbsee> Jucato: yeah, thanks
<Jucato> np :)
* Hobbsee tries out kmail again
<Jucato> good luck :)
<ruphy> Hobbsee: Xephyr :1 -screen 800x600 -ac &
<ruphy> Hobbsee: then export DISPLAY=:1
<ruphy> Hobbsee: and then do whatever ;)
<Hobbsee> :)
<ruphy> Hobbsee: (I'm using it to test kde4's kwin)
<Jucato> oooh transparencies... :)
<ruphy> Jucato: naaah... right now just testing the oxygen windeco ;)
* ruphy develops it
<Jucato> ah. the fruits of the #kde-artists meeting? :)
* Jucato is now sooo tempted to create a kde4 user and build kde4 from svn... :-/
<ruphy> Jucato: yap! =)
<mhb> bug 47252 gets on my nerves
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 47252 in firefox "firefox tries to open wrong path to localised home page" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/47252
<Hobbsee> mhb: fix it?
<mhb> Hobbsee: that's what holidays are for! Fixing!
<Hobbsee> and the first sigseiv....
<apokryphos> ruphy: what stuff are you working on?
<ruphy> apokryphos: lots of stuff actually... the thing because I needed xephyr is the oxygen windows decorator
<mhb> ruphy: any preview screenshots around?
<Jucato> ruphy: is there also an oxygen widget style already?
<ruphy> Jucato: not yet.. I'm developing also this
<Hobbsee> argh, downloading all my mail will take a while...
<mhb> OT: the funniest bug I found in Feisty: http://img246.imageshack.us/img246/5831/blender1nj6.png after wake up
<Jucato> good luck! we're all waiting with excitement :)
<Hobbsee> haha, nice
<ruphy> Jucato: =)
<Jucato> whoa! whacked desktop :)
<mhb> full transparency without Xgl :o)
<Jucato> hehe
<apokryphos> that's been available for some time
<mhb> ruphy: no screenshots yet?
<apokryphos> (i.e. either xorg's aiglx or nvidia drivers, which are its own aiglx in fact)
<ruphy> mhb: no.. sorry
<apokryphos> mhb: there are some screenshots of kwin_composite with a few basic (affine, I presume) transofmrations by lunak around
<apokryphos> mhb: http://www.kdedevelopers.org/blog/280
<apokryphos> and of course transparency
<Jucato> ruphy's working on the window decoration, right?
<mhb> apokryphos: I guess so. But the one I was talking about was a bug in Feisty that makes some apps fully translucent
<hunger> Too bad that gl keeps crashing my mashine:-(
<ruphy> Jucato: right, but not just that
<Jucato> ruphy: :)
<danimo> imbrandon: ping?
<Jucato> ruphy: is the oxygen windeco available already in svn?
<ruphy> Jucato: more or less... :S
<Jucato> heh ok :)
<ruphy> Jucato: work on it have just begun (3 days)
<ruphy> ;)
<Jucato> aah.. ok.. I can wait a few more days before building...
<ruphy> :P
<Jucato> er.. wait... I reformat on January 2... so I'll probably build it after that :P
<Stalwart> is it normal that i get 404 from mirrors?
<Jucato> us.archive.ubuntu.com?
<Stalwart> both lv.archive.ubuntu.com and ftp.latnet.lv
<Jucato> oh...
<Stalwart> i want nvidia drivers =\
<bddebian> Heya
<Jucato> boo bddebian
<bddebian> Hi Jucato
<Stalwart> how often repos are rebuilt?
<fdoving> Stalwart: i think ~ every 6 hours or so. atleast that's the recommended mirror-sync interval.
<Stalwart> i see major breakage on mirrors =\
<Stalwart> can't update
<Riddell> hi all
<toma> hi all, hi Riddell
<Jucato> moin Riddell
<Riddell> what did I miss?
<fdoving> hi all.
<toma> you havent heard it yet?
<mhb> hi Riddell
<Riddell> toma: surprise me :)
<fdoving> mailody now supports identities :)
<Riddell> wow!
<Riddell> what are they?
<fdoving> mail identities, like multiple addresses.
<mhb> Riddell: do you have few minutes free tomorrow ? I'd like to get feedback for the Oxygen comparison site.
<Riddell> mhb: I should do
<Riddell> what's changed?
<mhb> Riddell: well I implemented most of the stuff you asked for ... CSV upload/export, description, status
<Riddell> sounds good
<fdoving> Riddell: do you have like a wiki with todos or something similar? I'll have some free time.. vacation and all.
<mhb> Riddell: I'll finetune it today and you can comment on it tomorrow, okay?
<Riddell> mhb: sure
<Riddell> fdoving: not a current one anyway, revu clearing, bug triage an various programming tasks are all in the running though
<Riddell> s/an/and/
<toma> what's the package name of the installer on the cd and where do i send a patch to?
<mhb> ubiquity?
<toma> ah
<toma> typos are already gone
<Stalwart> Cpu(s):  1.8%us,  0.7%sy,  0.0%ni,  2.0%id,  0.0%wa, 95.5%hi,  0.0%si,  0.0%st
<Stalwart> what does hi mean?
<Riddell> Stalwart: -> #kubuntu (I've no idea)
<Riddell> hi Zerlinna
<Zerlinna> hi Riddell :)
<fdoving> Stalwart: hardware irq, si is software interrupts.
<nixternal> fdoving: he wants to know what "hi" means :)
<fdoving> hardware irq
<fdoving> .. the time the cpu spends on hardware-irqs.
<fdoving> or something like that.
<nixternal> hehe, i was poking fun at it hi/hello
<jdong> I thought it was the amount of time spend issuing /etc/motd :D
<nixternal> speaking of motd..for some reason my custom one got over written with the default on on the server last week
<nixternal> i would log in and be, ok, what server am i on
<fdoving>  /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh updates the motd
<fdoving>  /etc/motd.tail is what you should change if you want the changes to remain.
<mhb> Where should I ask (on IRC) for help with pyqt and pykde?
<mhb> (whenever I initialize a KIntSpinBox(), the application crashes after I close it)
<ryanakca> mhb: they let you ask in #python
<ryanakca> mhb: or at least the let me
<mhb> ryanakca: okay
<mhb> ryanakca: hmm, seems nobody answered
<ryanakca> [15:49]  <hengha> mhb: how to contacnate a : between them ?
<mhb> ryanakca: yes :o) but that had nothing to do with my problem
<ryanakca> [15:47]  <hengha> how to contacnate strings ? print >>file function1(),function2() ?
<ryanakca> ah
<ryanakca> hmm...
<ryanakca> ask again?
<ryanakca> or, mail python-help?
<ryanakca> just a sec
<ryanakca> Python-help@python.org
<mhb> ryanakca: well I hate to wait for answers :o)
<ryanakca> "Should you have a Python question that you can't get an answer for through the usual means, you can send an email to PYthon-help@python.org. You email will be sent to a set of volunteers around the world who will do their best to answer you. Be as detailed as possible in your questions, copy and paste your code and the errors you get into the  email (as opposed to often confusing paraphrases), and be patient as you await an answer. You'll
<ryanakca> find python-help can be quite a useful resource."
<ryanakca> --Learning Python 2e, O'Reilly books
<ryanakca> what about comp.lang.python? or the python tutor mailing list... or the main mailing list
<ryanakca> of course, you could just try asking in #python again, with a chance of getting an answer :)
<mhb> thanks. I'll try to figure it out myself :o)
<ryanakca> lol, thought so
<ryanakca> mhb: what d'you use as an IDE? kdevelop?
<mhb> ryanakca: mc .o)
<ryanakca> you can use mc as an editor
<ryanakca> ?
<ryanakca> mc = midnight commander, right?
<mhb> yes
<mhb> the editor is called mcedit
<mhb> and I'm probably the single developer in the world who uses it .o)
<ryanakca> heh
<ryanakca> lol
<mhb> I use kate sometimes as well
<ryanakca> ah
<Stalwart> <flame> VIM!!
<fdoving> I vim too. :)
#kubuntu-devel 2006-12-23
<fdoving> nite.
<kwwii> night all
<pinheiro> kde.org all xmas like :P
<danimo> imbrandon: ping?
<yuriy> w00t done looking through konqui bugs
<imbrandon> danimo, pong
<danimo> imbrandon: hi, how are the packages coming along
<danimo> ?
<Riddell> danimo: what packages is imbrandon doing?
<danimo> Riddell: KDE 4 snaps
<Riddell> mmm, good luck :)
<danimo> Riddell: why?
<Riddell> because they're tricky to do, but worthwhile
<fdoving> morning.
<Riddell> it's Hobbsee!
<Hobbsee> it is!
<Hobbsee> hey Riddell!
<Hobbsee> Riddell: what do i want to make for dinner?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: how are your holidays, btw?
<Riddell> my holidays are wonderful thanks
<Riddell> for dinner you want some haggis with neeps and tatties
<Hobbsee> Riddell: hrm...i dont think we have them at home, and i just closed up the supermarket :P
<Hobbsee> Riddell: who controls the @kubuntu.org addresses
<Hobbsee> ?
<danimo> Riddell: why did you put them in /usr/lib?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: launchpad.net does, with the kubuntu-members team
<Riddell> danimo: KDE 4?  as good as anywhere else
<Hobbsee> Riddell: right, yes, but hwo does one change where they point to?
* Hobbsee wonders if hers has properly repointed now
<Riddell> Hobbsee: it forwards to your primary launchpad e-mail
<Hobbsee> Riddell: right, so like the @ubuntu.com ones
* Hobbsee has been attempting to change it
<Riddell> yes, it's the same mechanism as ~u
<Riddell> as @ubuntu.com
<Hobbsee> right
<danimo> Riddell: no, /opt/ is the place to go. Imbrandon will put his packages there
<Hobbsee> heya danimo
<danimo> hi Hobbsee
* danimo rushes to get the chrismas presents from a shop downtown that the online shop couldn't deliver in time :(
<Riddell> danimo: the ubuntu ftp masters preferred /usr/lib, it's certainly not worth getting out of sync for imbrandon's packages
<danimo> Riddell: he said it was agreed upon
<Riddell> danimo: by whom?
<danimo> Riddell: no idea, he just named a meeting
<danimo> Riddell: ask him :)
<Riddell> I seem to mind it was discussed at UDS but can't remember to what end
<Riddell> so long as the packages in feisty are kept in sync it doesn't really matter
* Hobbsee considers doing more crucial QA testing
<Hobbsee> of supertux :P
<danimo> anyqay, bye
<allee> As Tonio is not here. Anyone else with main upload rights here? ;)  digikam 0.9.0: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=3871.
* allee SIGLUNCH
<Hobbsee> allee: Riddell and imbrandon do
<Riddell> ooh
<Riddell> hello stivani
<gnomefreak> good morning Riddell
<Riddell> morning gnomefreak
<pygi> hello everyone and merry christmas
<allee> pygi: same to you pygi
<Riddell> allee: digikam uploaded, thanks
<allee> Riddell: ah, just saw it.  Need the revu entry to be archived?
* allee looks at digikamimageplugins
<Riddell> allee: please do
<Riddell> I see gwenview is now unmaintained
<mhb> hello everyone
<Riddell> hi mhb
<Hobbsee> hey mhb :)
<mhb> what's new today?
<Hobbsee> new supertux in the repos, as of yesterday
<Hobbsee> :)
<mhb> really?
<Hobbsee> yep
<Hobbsee> argh, it doesnt run in debug mode anymore!
* Hobbsee wishes kontact would play nice with her mail
<mhb> what's the problem?
<toma> ?
<Hobbsee> it just seems to be taking an awfully long time to download all my imap mail
<Hobbsee> and i dont know why it's uploading *and* downloading
* toma is tempted to promote Mailody now
<Hobbsee> toma: sounds like fun :)
<mhb> kontact works for me, though
<Hobbsee> oh here we are
<toma> Hobbsee: http://www.mailody.net/index.php?option=com_zoom&Itemid=5&page=view&catid=1&PageNo=1&key=4&hit=1
<mhb> but I can't tell why your kmail doesn't. I'm using cachedimap and the sync takes few seconds
<Hobbsee> toma: nice :)
<Hobbsee> mhb: seems to be working faster now
<mhb> toma: but mailody can't integrate well with kontact, or can it?
<mhb> s/with/into/
<toma> mhb: no, i dont use the contact framework.
<toma> i'm not seeing the big advantage of kontact
<Hobbsee> toma: it's an outlook/outlook express replacement - that's the only point
<mhb> Hobbsee: it's not a replacement for me, because I've never used those two :o)
<toma> Hobbsee: ah, so that's the idea.
<toma> maybe i'll make a kpart for mailody so people can put it in kontact
<mhb> I like the Kopete/Kmail/Kaddressbook integration
<toma> just for the excersice
<Hobbsee> toma: i believe so.
<Hobbsee> mhb: *grin* - me either, but i know dad thinks it's crucial
<toma> mhb: i also show pictures from the addressbook for senders who's picture is in the addressbook, you dont need kontact for that
<toma> but i dont want to push mailody to people. it's just an alternative, if you like it, you can use it ;-)
<toma> bbl
<allee> Riddell: digikamimageplugins: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=3873
<allee> bbl
<Riddell> ah, sredna, just the dude
<Riddell> do you know what the IT Political Association of Denmark is?
<Riddell> allee: uploaded
<fdoving> Riddell: from reading itpol.dk/om i think it's similar to eff.org in a .dk ish way.
<fdoving> in norway we have efn.no which is basically the same.. as far as i can understand.
<fdoving> bbl.
<sredna> Hi Riddell
<sredna> Riddell: http://itpol.dk/
<yuriy> mornin
<yuriy> sigh what's the policy again with kubuntu.org repos and bugs being "fixed"?
<lotusleaf> good morning! kubuntu rules k thx
<Jucato> heh :)
<fdoving> yuriy: hi, they have a low priority compared to the archive.ubuntu.com repos. which bug specificially?
<yuriy> fdoving: Bug 62161
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 62161 in kdebase "Konq crashes on clicking every other link out of knode." [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62161
<yuriy> says it's fixed, but in the kubuntu repos.  i was trying to say it's probably fixed in the edgy repos and he seems a bit annoyed now, so i wanted to know if it even matters
<yuriy> fdoving: i meant not so much bugs in the kubuntu.org packages, but bugs that are in main packages and _not_ in the kubuntu.org ones
<fdoving> yuriy: they are issues. and the bugreport on launchpad should not be closed until there is a fix in the -main- repository.
<yuriy> fdoving: ok thanks. now my question is if there are actually kubuntu.org packages that are newer/ have more bugfixes than the ones in edgy
<lotusleaf> yuriy: newer yes and bugfixes well new versions tend to come with bugfixes, add kubuntu.org source(s) and see for yourself :)
<lotusleaf> yuriy: but remember, for every new version the possibility of new bugs exists! :)
<yuriy> hmm interesting because the kubuntu.org kdebase version is 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu1 but edgy main is 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu3
<yuriy> lotusleaf: i'm on feisty i've got all the new fixes and bugs thanks ;)
<lotusleaf> yuriy: :)
<goldenear> what would you think about pushing IPv6 in feasty ?
<goldenear> I'm thinking that including miredo (and run it) by default could be an interresting think...
#kubuntu-devel 2006-12-24
<jdong> yum, feasty fawn
<jdong> but that's a bit too close to yeasty fawn
<Jucato> heh :)
<Jucato> how about fiesty fawn? anyone up for a fiesta? :)
<goldenear> jdong: too close ? we have 4 mounths yet :)
<Riddell> goldenear: what's miredo?
<goldenear> it's teredo for Linux
<Riddell> aah
<Riddell> what's teredo?
<goldenear> http://www.simphalempin.com/dev/miredo/
<goldenear> basicaly teredo is an IPv6 transition mechanism....
<goldenear> It permits any host (connected to internet) to have a public IPv6 address, even hosts behind nats
<Riddell> all sounds like a bit nasty, nicer to have an ISP that actually gives you ipv6 addresses properly
<Riddell> ooh ooh ooh
<Riddell> it's my birthday!
<goldenear> really ?
<Riddell> truely
<goldenear> Happy birthday then !!!
<Riddell> thanks :)
<goldenear> you're not luck to be born so close to christmas :)
<Riddell> oh I like it
<goldenear> you have all your presents only one time in the year...
<Riddell> means everyone is on holiday and happy and you don't have to go into school/work
<goldenear> that's the good part of it :)
<goldenear> your an optimistic guy :)
* Riddell ticks off another successfully completed year on the wallchart of life
<goldenear> I wish your next year will be even better :)
<goldenear> about Teredo/Miredo, it's not nasty...
<goldenear> It's really useful because we'll have to wait a pretty long time until native ipv6 is everywhere...
<Riddell> but what's the use if ipv6 isn't available everywhere?
<goldenear> I use it on my laptop. when I'm at home, Miredo is not used as I have a native ipv6 connection, but when I'm travelling, this is at the moment the only way to have ipv6
<goldenear> I use it on my laptop so I can connect directly to any of my computers at home or at work (each of them have a public ipv6 address, either native or 6to4)
<goldenear> I recently use miredo for something very nice: I've been able to receive a TV stream from my home server on my laptop. I was in an hotel, connected to the internet via a NATed wifi connection...
<goldenear> with Miredo/Teredo I don't care about the nat as I get a public IP (v6) address... That's why I have been able to receive the stream.
<goldenear> The other solution to do it would be to use a VPN... but it's more complicated (and is intented for a more specific use)
<goldenear> <Riddell> but what's the use if ipv6 isn't available everywhere? <-- with teredo IPv6 is available everywhere :)
<Riddell> goldenear: would you be able to get me a screenshot of the old qt-language-selector?
<Riddell> only if you have it installed
<Riddell> oh never mind, I have it here
<apokryphos> Riddell: happy birthday; hope you have a good one :)
<Jucato> Riddell: happy birthday!!!! :)
<toma> Riddell: congrats!!!
<mhb> Riddell: happy birthday
<nixternal> happy birthday Riddell!
* ryanakca joins the party...
<ryanakca> happy birthday Riddell!
<mpt> Where do I report a problem with the Kubuntu Web site?
<mpt> *crickets*
<yuriy> i think i'm late to the party
<yuriy> happy birthday Riddell!!
<nixternal> mpt: https://bugs.launchpad.net/products/kubuntu-website/+bugs
* Hobbsee wishes that kmail would stop crashing
* Hobbsee sighs
<Hobbsee> why must all clients suck for imap?
<Hobbsee> they either crash or dont handle spam well
<Hobbsee> </rant>
<mhb> Hobbsee: how many of them crashes?
<Hobbsee> mhb: kmail, mainly
<Hobbsee> i've also crashed thunderbird a couple of times - but kmail has crashed twice in 20 min
<allee> Hobbsee: with imap spam needs to be handled server side. Not much a imap client can sensibly do
<Hobbsee> allee: that's true, but if the server isnt doing it, at least the client could filter it?
* Hobbsee kicks elmo into getting a decent filter on all the ubuntu.com/kubuntu.org mail
* Hobbsee is off
* allee deletes his 8 pages of details infos how to do it as Hobbsee is off ;)
<Riddell> mpt: kubuntu website is done by me
<Riddell> mpt: pinging me with problems is best
<Riddell> or submitting patches, it's in bzr as the kubuntu-website product
<mpt> Riddell, the download page says "usning"
<mpt> http://www.kubuntu.org/download.php
<mpt> (Also, it's generally more polite to use the word "you" instead of "users":-)
<mpt> Hobbsee, I know of two good Imap clients: (1) Apple Mail (Mac), and (2) Netscape 4.9 (any platform) :-(
<Riddell> mpt: done
<mpt> Bravo on both points
<Riddell> thanks
<mpt> (My girlfriend was considering downloading Kubuntu Edgy, but I persuaded her installing from an Ubuntu CD then installing kubuntu-desktop would be quicker. As it turned out, Edgy doesn't recognize her display, so now we're looking for my Dapper CD.)
<Hobbsee> allee: i have logs :)
<Hobbsee> mpt: heh.  that's not really a help
<allee> Hobbsee: sorry didn't kept a backup :)
<Hobbsee> allee: shame.
<allee> Hobbsee: remind toma about the problem.  Maybe he adds something to mailody ;)
<Hobbsee> allee: will do.  toma todo:  Make mailody Not Suck like all mail clients
<mhb> is there any chance of Telepathy making it into Kopete Feisty? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyTelepathy is labeled "Good Progress" but I'm not sure if it includes Kopete.
<Hobbsee> mhb: ask me about that when i come back
* Hobbsee needs to refuel
* allee offers Hobbsee fresh tea. Just prepared.
* mhb believes a "bulletproof" telepathy-like framework for email fetching would make Hobbsee happy :o)
<Hobbsee> mhb: indeed.
<Hobbsee> allee: thanks :)  i dont drink tea, btw :)
<Hobbsee> mhb: now what's this about telepathy?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: what are we going to do about this data loss bug?
<mhb> Hobbsee: I wanted to know if somebody is implementing that into Kopete as part of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyTelepathy
* Hobbsee waves the magic wand
<Hobbsee> mhb: nope.  magic wand seems not to want to work today
<mhb> Hobbsee: that means no?
<Hobbsee> mhb: right, so how does that fit in with kopete?  is there a patch, or does someone need to make one?
* Hobbsee has actually read the page now
<mhb> Hobbsee: I know little about the progress of the implementation, but they have listed Kopete as software that will use it and the progress is labeled "Good" ... so I thought someone is working on that
<Hobbsee> mhb: fdoving might be
<Hobbsee> mhb: dholbach tends to head that up
<Hobbsee> where does it llist the progress, sorry?
<mhb> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+spec/feisty-telepathy
<mhb> Implementation:  Good progress
<Hobbsee> mhb: right.  from the actual spec, i think they've got most of the packages in the archive at the current time
<Lure> mhb: I think dholbach is also working with decibel authors for inclusion
<Lure> mhb: http://basysblog.org/index.php/archives/merry-christmas-everybody
<Hobbsee> hey Lure!
<Lure> hi Hobbsee - almost Xmas at your place?
<Lure> ;-)
<Hobbsee> yep
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:Lure] : Welcome to #kubuntu-devel | Happy Birthday Jonathan! | Merge ! http://merges.ubuntu.com/main.html http://merges.ubuntu.com/universe.html | https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty/+specs | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/Meetings
<Hobbsee> is it Riddell's birthday?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: what would be your opinion of running a bzr repo for stuff like kdebase?
<fdoving> Hobbsee: i'm pro a bzr repo for the debian/ dirs only.
<Hobbsee> fdoving: sounds sane
<fdoving> much like svn.debian.org
<fdoving> it's not like we ever change anything in the orig.tar.gz anyway. if we do, it's done in debian/patches/
<fdoving> and a debian/rules target to get the orig.tar.gz from upstream with the help of debian/watch files would be very very nice.
<fdoving> that's how the debian-kde guys do it.
<Hobbsee> ah, today
<Hobbsee> happy birthday Riddell!
<fdoving> happy b-day riddell. :)
<Hobbsee> Do not crash when deleting a message while saving it. See SVN commit 598927.  <-- excellent, that might fix one of my major problems with kmail
<superstoned> Riddell: happy birthday!
<Riddell> thanks superstoned et al
<Riddell> new mailody out I see
<toma> yep
<toma> Riddell: should i request a new sync or wait untill it is out of the new queue first?
<Riddell> may as well wait, nobody will be syncing until new year
<toma> okay
<toma> i've put feisty package up on sf anyhow, so no rush.
<allee> toma: set up a repo.  So the lazy people can use apt-get ;)
<toma> allee: ;-) I thought that is where you kick in
<allee> toma: if you wish, no problem ;)  But next hours my uplink is busy uploading digikam & co for dapper.   I'll upload them later, feisty, edgy, dapper please ;)
<toma> allee: great!
<toma> do you need anything from me?
<toma> i've uploaded all three bins to sf.net
<allee> toma: what about  .diff.gz .orig.tar.gz and .dsc.   but if you don't sue me when I distribute binaries without sources, it's not really necessary
<allee> Okay, christmas time NOW!   I wish all nice days!
<allee> bye
<toma> bye
<nixternal> when is the next kde4 snapshot due out?
<toma> nixternal: afaik it is not planned
<nixternal> ok, just checking as i didn't catch it on d.k.o
<nixternal> nice, kde4 kdm splash has the akademy pic of everbody
<apokryphos> yeah. So many of them 8)
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> i swore the kde4 snapshot told me to play with konqi, but it doesn't work :(
<nixternal> if only i didn't mispell export as expord :)
<mhb> everyone celebrating?
<bddebian> w000t :-)
#kubuntu-devel 2007-12-17
<nosrednaekim> hah... no docs for the compiz python bindings.. the suggestion was "look at CCSM"
<Nightrose> nixternal: :( why was it a waste of time?
<Jmanfoo> Hey folks, it's been a while
<cheguevara> nosrednaekim, ouch
<Jmanfoo> I've got an installation guide that I've written for Kubuntu, which I emailed to Jonathan Riddell, and he suggested it be included in the documentation on the live CD
<Jmanfoo> however i'm not sure how to go about integrating it into that, beyond adjusting the visual elements to match
<nosrednaekim> cheguevara: yeah......
<Jmanfoo> especially since I don't primarily use kubuntu :P
<Jmanfoo> not anymore anyway
<cheguevara> Jmanfoo, ping Riddell
<Riddell> hi Jmanfoo
<cheguevara> nm :P
<Jmanfoo> Riddell:  hi :)
<Riddell> Jmanfoo: I think the thing to do would be to branch the docs and add your changes to the About Kubuntu guide
<Riddell> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-doc/ubuntu-doc/kubuntu-hardy
<Riddell> it's in bzr
<Riddell> and written in docbook
<nixternal> Nightrose: 1 person shows up, and the person who set up the event, he decided to sleep in and not show up
<Nightrose> nixternal: ouch that s*cks
<nixternal> I am going to change my concentration from the LoCos back to Kubuntu
<nixternal> ya it does
<Jmanfoo> Riddell: looking at it now
<cheguevara> this is pretty crappy
<cheguevara> either kde 4 or java 7
<cheguevara> can't install both....
<yuriy> there's a java 7? :O
<nixternal> icedtea
<cheguevara> yeah
<cheguevara> libgif4 vs libungif4
<yuriy> is it GPL?
<nixternal> ya
<nixternal> cheguevara: I noticed that yesterday
<yuriy> cause if it is i think it should be included by default
<nixternal> I purged libgif4 and said screw icedtea
<cheguevara> yeah i had to do the same
<cheguevara> yuriy, its still alpha
<nixternal> it is getting better as well
<Riddell> cheguevara: that's a job for someone to do, recompile everything that uses libungif against libgif
<Riddell> cheguevara: it needs talking to tech board about first though
<nixternal> I was unable to build svn kde4 with libgif4 as well
<Riddell> hmm, really?
<cheguevara> Riddell, oh right, well i could do recompiles/tests/debdiffs but then you will have to do the talking to tech board :P
<Riddell> libungif is dead upstream
<nixternal> Riddell: ya, I had all kinds of trouble
<cheguevara> hmmm
<nixternal> as soon as I removed libgif4 and went back to libungif4 it went back to building nicely
<cheguevara> then failures should be reported upstream
<nixternal> I haven't had a chance to look into it
<cheguevara> Riddell, do you want me to start trying kde 4 with libgif and see what fails
<nixternal> Riddell: have you had any problems building kdepim-kde4 at all with mysql support?
<nixternal> it seems to only be an amd64 issue
<nixternal> it works fine on my lappy, but my desktop I had to build kdepim for kde4 w/o mysql support
<nixternal> desktop == amd64
<Riddell> cheguevara: sure, can do
<Riddell> nixternal: I've had linker errors with mysql before on amd64
<Riddell> -fPIC complaints I think
<nixternal> ya
<Riddell> koffice2 possibly
<nixternal> koffice2 had no problem, kontact was an issue for me
<Riddell> mostly I just removed the mysql build dep for lack of time to look at it
<nixternal> err, kdepim
<Riddell> maybe it was kdepim
<nixternal> someone in kde4-devel said it needs to be reported upstream
<cheguevara> w00t i fount a bug in adept :P
<nixternal> cheguevara: just one? :p
<Riddell> cheguevara: shuely shome mishtake
<nixternal> haha
<cheguevara> lol
<cheguevara> if you select say libungif4g it tries to get the changelog from /changelogs/pool/main/l/libungif4/libungif4_4.1.4-5/changelog when its in /changelogs/pool/main/libu/libungif4/
 * cheguevara wants a medal
<cheguevara> lol j/k
<Riddell> oh the changelog thing is problematic
<Riddell> it can be a bit random about what it shows
<cheguevara> whats the QT 4 package manager
<cheguevara> keep forgetting thename
<nosrednaekim> don'tthink there is one.
<nosrednaekim> kpackage?
<nixternal> kpackage
<nixternal> it doesn't work w/o some backend...can't remember off the top of my head
<nosrednaekim> smart
<Riddell> doesn't have a qt frontend that I know of
<Riddell> stdin: comments added to kfax-kde4 and kopete-cryto
<Riddell> cheguevara: comments added to kcolouredit
<cheguevara> Riddell, thx, but the last 2 comments mean that 2 packages that are in the new queue got the same problem
<cheguevara> the wrapper one
<Riddell> cheguevara: are they your packages?
<cheguevara> yar
<Riddell> cheguevara: I can reject them from New if you want and you can get versions with that added uploaded
<cheguevara> yeah Riddell can you please
<cheguevara> forgot we now want kde4 apps visible in kde 3
<cheguevara> its ktorrent and kmldonkey
<Riddell> Rejecting ktorrent-kde4
<Riddell> Rejecting kmldonkey-kde4
<Riddell> done
<cheguevara> cheers
<Riddell> cheguevara: when you add that scripting stuff make sure it works for both indep builds and arch only builds (do  debuild -B for arch only testing)
<Riddell> if it's just one binary in the package then it should be fine
<cheguevara> will do
<cheguevara> Riddell, install/kfax-kde4:: <-- the scripting stuff under there right?
<Riddell> cheguevara: that's the wone
<Riddell> one
<Riddell> you need to change the rule target of course
 * Riddell sleeps
<cheguevara> yeah of course
<cheguevara> good night
<stdin> Riddell: for kfax-kde4 some files are GPL v2 only, I've emailed the authors about this and had 2 replies. Bernd Wuebben says it's OK to re-license to GPLv2+ but Helge Deller says that the files were intentionally GPL2 only
<nixternal> k'nite Riddell
<cheguevara> hmmm gentoo doesn't even have libungif
<nixternal> probably why people are complaining they are having kde4 build issues with it :)
<cheguevara> i've built it on gentoo before
<cheguevara> worked fine
<cheguevara> both 3 and 4
<cheguevara> gentoo was too much compiling for me to use at home
<cheguevara> though its still on my servers :P
<cheguevara> things compile very nicely on a quad core with 4 gigs of ram
<cheguevara> stdin, are you gonna do more extragear? just so we don't end up doing the same thing
<stdin> cheguevara: I may, it's just finding the time :p if you want I'll put up a wiki page with the apps on extragear and you just put your name next to the package you're packaging?
<cheguevara> yeah that'll be great
<cheguevara> and we can check off which ones are done
<cheguevara> and also stdin does kdesdk build for you
<stdin> the RC2 one ?
<cheguevara> yeah
<stdin> well I haven't built it here, but it builds on the PPAs (except for lpia but that's no surprise)
<nixternal> lol
<cheguevara> lol
<cheguevara> weird
<cheguevara> FTBFS for me with pdebuild
<stdin> does your pbuilder have the PPA repositories?
<cheguevara> do i need them in hardy?
<stdin> no, but I think just about everything is broken in hardy :p
<cheguevara> thats nice lol
<cheguevara> <cheguevara> CMake Error: This project requires some variables to be set,
<cheguevara> <cheguevara> and cmake can not find them.
<cheguevara> <cheguevara> Please set the following variables:
<cheguevara> <cheguevara> KICKER_WORKSPACE_LIBRARY
<cheguevara> is what i got
<stdin> try updating the pbuilder base.tgz, it may be using an older package list
<cheguevara> stdin: as in "pbuilder update"
<stdin> yeah
<cheguevara> done it just before i built it :P
<cheguevara> wonder what the hell that var is supposed to do
<Jmanfoo> is bazaar slow or are these docs just huge?
<nixternal> Jmanfoo: which docs?
<nixternal> kubuntu-docs?
<Jmanfoo> yeah
<nixternal> kubuntu-docs are fairly large, but bzr is very slow as well
<nixternal> you could probably updated 4 windows machines before that bzr checkout finishes :)
<Jmanfoo> maybe, but who would want to :P
<nixternal> and if you work on any of the docs, make sure you send me your diffs so I can look at them and see about uploading them
<nixternal> also if you have some ideas, toss them my way and we can see what we can do
<Jmanfoo> i'm going to see about converting http://www.opensourcesociety.org/2007/12/14/the-easiest-installation-guide-ever/ to docbook format and putting it in the docs
<nixternal> I will have to look it over, an install guide would probably be best suited for a wiki, as we have switched over to a more topic-based system
<ardchoille> Found something very interesting: http://pastebin.ca/819564
<stdin> cheguevara: ok, go ahead and edit https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/ExtragearPackaging
<cheguevara> stdin, kk
<Jmanfoo> heh, a wiki certainly would be quicker
<cheguevara> nixternal, god i shoul've just asked you or wait for tomorrow (see #ubuntu-motu) lol
<jjesse> evening :)
<cheguevara> evening
<cheguevara> stdin, I think by the time we get all of these actually packaged and pass revu + new RC 3 will be out lol
<stdin> what RC3 ?
<cheguevara> kde 4
<stdin> I don't think there is an RC3 coming, it'll be released in less than a month
<nixternal> there is not going to be an RC 3 last I heard
<cheguevara> oh are we not having another RC
<cheguevara> huh thats weird I remember reading somewhere that they decided to do 1
<cheguevara> meh bad move imho
<cheguevara> 4.0 will be buggy :P
<stdin> they decided to do an RC2 (that wan't going to happen)
<cheguevara> oh yeah you are right
<cheguevara> heh she didn't stay long
<jjesse> wow
<jjesse> :)
<cheguevara> hey Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> heya!
<cheguevara> how is it going
<Hobbsee> going OK
<Hobbsee> switched back to hardy for a bit
<Hobbsee> then remembered about switching back to metacity :)
<cheguevara> ewww gnome :P
 * Hobbsee shrugs
<Hobbsee> it's got some nice stuff with it
<Hobbsee> and doesnt' get uploaded every day, too...
<jjesse> hello Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> heya jjesse!
<cheguevara> Hobbsee, meh name one
<cheguevara> oh yeah and Riddell wanted you to give back kde packages
<Hobbsee> you can drag adn drop the applications on the equivalent-kicker.
<cheguevara> but you are right about uploaded every day lol
<cheguevara> but let me know Hobbsee when gnome can restore things from the recycle bin :P
<Hobbsee> ah yes, it appears that you still have to drag and drop things
 * Hobbsee also misses the move to / copy to dialogs
<Hobbsee> er, menus
<cheguevara> and actually being able to configure stuff :P
<Hobbsee> actually, gnome has gotten better in configuration - it's not as confusing as it once was
 * Hobbsee rather likes the split panels, etc, too
<Hobbsee> and the update-manager is nice
<cheguevara> guess its a taste thing
<cheguevara> gnome just drives me crazy
<cheguevara> i honestly rather use windows then gnome
<Hobbsee> heh
<crimsun> which version of Windows?
 * Hobbsee has made the windeco look like polyester :P
<crimsun> I'd much rather use GNOME than any version of Windows.  Not that it matters.  :-)
<cheguevara> probably xp and above
<cheguevara> i might choose gnome if it was over it and ME
<cheguevara> :P
<cheguevara> Hobbsee, you got time for some REVU ?
 * Hobbsee stomps on pidgin
<Hobbsee> cheguevara: not really
 * Hobbsee probably shouldn't review :P
<cheguevara> aww :(
<cheguevara> whats the command to see what packages depend on a certain package
<stdin> apt-cache rdepends <package>
<jjesse> Jmanfoo: what are you working on?
<jjesse> Jmanfoo: is it something with the docteam?
<Jmanfoo> Yeah, converting an article I did on my blog into a section for the docbook
<jjesse> as a part of kubuntu-docs?
<Jmanfoo> Yup
<jjesse> do you have access to commit to the bzr branch?
<cheguevara> hmmm where are the font hinting configuration on kde 4
<Jmanfoo> no, Riddell told me to make my own branch
<cheguevara> s/are/is/
<jjesse> we don't use seperate individual branches, we all commit to the same branch
<Jmanfoo> in that case no I don't have access
<jjesse> so to get it uploaded, need to email ubuntu-doc mailing list
<jjesse> the .diff file
<Jmanfoo> heh ok let me start from the beginning, i wrote an article for my blog, intended to be an installation guide for Kubuntu that anyone with basic typing skills could follow
<jjesse> ok sounds useful
<jjesse> would it best found on the wiki or on within the docs?
<Jmanfoo> i sent an email to Jonathan Riddell suggesting he might want to add a link to it from the kubuntu site, and he wrote back saying i should get it included in the docs that are n the LiveCD
<Jmanfoo> well personally i think it should be on the wiki, but i'm worried someone might not have access to it during an actual installation that way
<jjesse> i understand, i wonder if this is something that should be addressed within the doc team?  ubuntu-doc@lists.ubuntu.com
<Jmanfoo> Ok, should I just send a link to the original article and say "hey I thought this might be useful somewhere?" heh
<jjesse> yeah i think so
<Jmanfoo> excellent, thanks for your help jjesse :)
<jjesse> mention Riddell wanted it to be included in a link fomr about kubuntu
<jjesse> Jmanfoo: no problem, just want to make sure things are done in the correct way :)
<cheguevara> damn rebuilding kdelibs takes so long
<cheguevara> stdin, you still around?
<stdin> yep
<cheguevara> at this time? :P
<cheguevara> anywas was gonna say i just re-compiled kdelibs5 against giflib, seems to compile fine
<stdin> my sleep rhythm is off because I'm ill :(
<cheguevara> heh i slept at day time, now don't want to go to sleep
<cheguevara> let me file a bug with the debdiff
<cheguevara> stdin, do you happen to remember is kde4libs the only one that links with ungif out of kde 4
<stdin> from the debian/control files, it is
<cheguevara> ah good
<cheguevara> stdin, http://launchpadlibrarian.net/10931090/debdiff << looks sane?
<stdin> are you sure that nothing actually needs libungif and libgif is ok?
<cheguevara> pretty sure
<cheguevara> because other distros link against it
<cheguevara> the kde's cmake configures both
<cheguevara> *then
<cheguevara> arrgh
<cheguevara> kde's cmake configure accepts both
<nixternal> booyahkah
<cheguevara> and the fact that they are really the same thing, just one can't save compressed gifs :P
<stdin> the diff looks good to me
<cheguevara> i'll show Riddell tomorrow we'll see what he says
<stdin> I take it that bug 126266 won't be an issue here?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 126266 in kde4libs "depends on wrong giflib" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/126266
<cheguevara> so it did depend on libgif before
<cheguevara> sec looking at rdepends
<stdin> and installing libgif4 wants to remove quite a bit... http://stdin.pastebin.com/d3ee9a6db
<cheguevara> well most of it is kde stuff
<cheguevara> that piles up because libs is built against ungif
<cheguevara> mplayer seems to be built against ungif though
<stdin> ffmpeg too
<stdin> seems like quite a large rebuild of a sources to have a smooth transition to libgif
<cheguevara> its gotta be done sooner or later (imagine there's a security bug tomorrow)
<cheguevara> but yeah its not a kubuntu only issue
<cheguevara> but new packages like icedtea are built against libgif
<stdin> but a big rebuild like that is never done inside a release, it'd have to be done for hardy
<stdin> and in that case it may not be done until after kde4 release anyway
<cheguevara> there's a bigger issue as well
<cheguevara> libgif is in universe
<cheguevara> when ungif is in main
<cheguevara> so it'll probably have to go through a main inclusion process
<stdin> well that sux :p
<stdin> so yeah, it'll be a long process for all that to happen
<cheguevara> and its up to techboard anyway
<cheguevara> right i think on this note i can go to sleep
<stdin> sleep is for the week, caffeine is for the strong :)
<cheguevara> heh
<cheguevara> got to wake up at around 11
<cheguevara> which is only like 6 and a half hours...
<nixternal> stdin: I would love to sleep for a week :)
<nixternal> I am just looking at finishing out the next 3 days of class strong, and then getting back to Kooooooboooooontooooooo
<cheguevara> :P
<cheguevara> good night
 * stdin hits nixternal over the head with a book called "Why Windows Sux" and sends him into a week long coma
<nixternal> k'nite
<nixternal> hahahahahahaha
<nixternal> I read that as "My Windows Sux"
<stdin> well, yours too :)
<nixternal> hehe
<ubiq> Why does debsign skip my secret key?
<ubiq> It works with the -k flag, and I have the .bashrc global variables set.
<ubiq> never mind. I just discovered the DEBSIGN_KEYID variable!
<Lure> Riddell: what is going on with apt transition (adept+kubuntu-desktop would be removed with dist-upgrade)
<hads> Lure: I discovered that /usr/bin/kmail will segfault here if kdepim-kde4 is installed (in case you were interested from the other day).
<Lure> hads: that is bad :-( Does kdepim-kde4 installs something on regular dirs (not separeated from kde3)?
<hads> Nope, everything is below /usr/lib/kde4 or /usr/share/doc/
<hads> Ah, I get it. It's because of LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib/kde4/lib
<Lure> hads: yep, if you start kde3 apps in kde4 session, you need to ensure that it is run with proper LD_LIBRARY_PATH and KDEHOME
<hads> Yeah, sorry for the noise. I should have figured that out earlier.
<Lure> hads: this is what kde4 developers suggest for your .bashrc: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48517/
<Lure> Riddell: ^^^ how should this work properly (coexistance of kde3 and kde4
<hads> In this KDE4 session kmail points to /usr/lib/kde4/bin/kmail if it's installed but I can't start that at the moment (undefined symbol: _ZN15KConfigSkeleton11setDefaultsEv) so I was trying to use KDE3 kmail.
<hads> Thanks for the .bashrc tip
<Tonio_> hi all
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll release kdesudo toonight, didn't have time this we for this...
<Tonio_> Riddell: december is generally a hard month at work, so sorry for the delay
<Riddell> Tonio_: tonight is all good
<Tonio_> Riddell: great, I'll have a lot of contrib days to take in the next weeks, which is a good point
<Tonio_> Riddell: but atm, I'm busy about 100h a week.... hard to be there in case of problems
<Tonio_> Riddell: fyi, adept is broken due to new libapt relased :)
<Riddell> Tonio_: yeah, I know, discussing with mvo and enrico
<Tonio_> Riddell: oki
<cheguevara> morning
<Riddell> hi cheguevara, I see the motus were giving you a hard time last night :)
<cheguevara> no kidding lol
<cheguevara> got 3 packages in revu now
<cheguevara> did you see the libgif conversation i had with stdin yesterday Riddell
<Riddell> Lure: I'm not sure why kontact wouldn't work with LD-LIBRARY_PATh set
<Lure> Riddell: I think it loads some plugins dynamically and therefore from kde4 path instead of kde3
<Lure> Riddell: when do we set LD_LIBRARY_PATH for kde4 session? globally for session or individually (in desktop files or soo)?
<Riddell> Lure: globally in /usr/lib/kde4/bin/startkde
<Lure> Riddell: I do not understand how this is supposed to work together
<Riddell> Lure: libraries should be versioned
<Lure> Riddell: yes, but if you  start kde3 app then, they will use KDEHOME for !/.kde4
<Lure> Riddell: yes, but if you  start kde3 app then, they will use KDEHOME for ~/.kde4
<Riddell> Lure: we don't set KDEHOME
<Lure> Riddell: libraries yes, but what about plugins (.desktop files)?
<Lure> Riddell: so kde4 writes config to ~/.kde? Isn't that a bit dangeourus?
<Riddell> Lure: no kde 4 apps use ~/.kde4
<Riddell> that's set in kdelibs
<Lure> Riddell: when do we set KDEHOME then?
<Lure> ok, right
<Riddell> plugins, hmm, yes
<Lure> Riddell: is it possible that both kde3 and kde4 pim install plugins in /usr/share/services/
<Lure> Riddell: check dpkg -L kontact and you will see what is installed
<Lure> Riddell: then check kde4 package
<Lure> Riddell: on the other hand: why do we care about kde4pim at all - it will not be released in 4.0.0
 * Lure has to run
<cheguevara> Riddell, basically kde4libs rebuilt against libgif perfectly fine, debdiff at bug #176836, but this needs to be decided by ubuntu core dev probably, since you can't have both libraries and most things are still compiled against ungif
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 176836 in kde4libs "Rebuild kde4libs against libgif instead of libungif" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176836
<cheguevara> plus ungif is in main and gif is in universe
<cheguevara> icedtea is about the only thing that is built against libgif (don't know why doko did that)
<cheguevara> off to work cya
<nixternal> wooo, c++ final today
<Riddell> nixternal: have you memorised this? http://jriddell.org/const-in-cpp.html
<nixternal> yay const :)
<nixternal> there will definitely be pointers and const on this test no doubt
<nixternal> as well as stacks, queues, linked lists, and vectors
<tyfon> const int*const mymethod(const int*const&)const
<tyfon> nice
<nixternal> just remembering which one uses push_back(), push_front(), push(), pop(), top(), back(), and so on is waking me up
<nixternal> easy stuff
<Riddell> Lure: do you know anything that uses qt4 dbus?
<Lure> Riddell: kde4? ;-)
<tyfon> skype afaik
<Riddell> Lure: python qt4 dbus I ment
<nixternal> avahi
<nixternal> what about guidance? is that going to be ported to qt4? if so, wouldn't that use it?
<Riddell> ooh, I think I have something working
<Riddell> nixternal: it's not ported yet
<nixternal> ok, wasn't sure
<Lure> Riddell: there is powermanager qt4 port somewhere in kde svn
<Lure> Riddell: ask sebas
<fdoving> nice, kde4 is actually usable.
<Riddell> rock on printer setup http://muse.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/printer-setup.png
<Lure> Riddell: when is your archive day? ;-) it would be good to get digikam/kipi-plugins rc/beta in next Hardy Alpha
<Riddell> Lure: do they just need syncing?
<Lure> Riddell: yes, sync bugs are in LP
<bddebian> Heya
<stdin> I missed writing code, so I wrote the simplest LAN messenger ever :) http://stdin.me.uk/code/qmessenger/
<iRon> stdin: write qt backend for libpurple (pidgin) ;-)
<stdin> heh, I doubt I'd be able to do anything like that
<iRon> :-(
<iRon> stdin: i want to have a skinnable contact list.. like in Adium on OSX. Kopete doesn't provide this feature :(
<stdin> iRon: well that little app I made is about the limit of my coding ability right now, so hacking on kopete is a bit beyond me :p
<iRon> stdin: nice messenger :) works like public chat..
<stdin> yep, very simple. just broadcasts a UDP message
<Riddell> cheguevara: you win most talkative :)  http://ubuntuircstats.org/kubuntu-devel.html
<stdin> Riddell: but you win most used word :p
<Riddell> new printer configuration goodness https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/system-config-printer/kde-port
<apachelogger> cheguevara: why did ktorrent get rejected?
<cheguevara> back
<cheguevara> apachelogger, it didn't get rejected
<apachelogger> meh
<cheguevara> i requested Riddell to reject it
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> ok
<cheguevara> because I forgot that we need to install icons for kde 3
<cheguevara> so thats the only change
<apachelogger> why? :P
<cheguevara> + an added watch
<apachelogger> please always state such reasons in the revu upload
<apachelogger> uhm
<apachelogger> well
<cheguevara> oh sorry, i stated on kmldonkey
<cheguevara> but forget on ktorrent
<apachelogger> watch file is missing a new line at the end
<cheguevara> bah
<apachelogger> get-orig-source doesn't work http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/2814/
<apachelogger> hooray
<cheguevara> meh shouldn't have even bothered with it
<apachelogger> my laptops kde4 is br0ken
<cheguevara> congrats :P
<apachelogger> hence I can't log in
<apachelogger> hence can't pbuild ktorrent
<apachelogger> hence can't advocate :P
<apachelogger> cheguevara: oh, well, I totally agree on the not bothering part :P
<cheguevara> yeah well persia made me :P
<cheguevara> apachelogger, you don't really need a kde 4 env to build/run it
<apachelogger> nah but a gui :P
<cheguevara> yeah true that lol
<apachelogger> cheguevara: there is no point in doing a get-orig for _one_ release
<cheguevara> yeah thats what i was saying
<apachelogger> same for the addition to copying
<apachelogger> cheguevara: MOTUs aren't always right ;-)
<apachelogger> just mostly
<cheguevara> i think i'll just bug people around here to advocate in the future, because you guys know about kde 4 specifics, etc
<apachelogger> lol
<nalioth> hi y'all
<apachelogger> we have a lower latency anyway :P
<apachelogger> ahoy nalioth
<cheguevara> yeah true
<cheguevara> persia told me to do the watch file, then after i re uploaded he didn't even check it again lol
<nalioth> i'd like to offer a powerpc machine for building kde4 packages, if anyone is interested
<apachelogger> cheguevara: well, persia usually does revus on revu-day (i.e. monday)
<apachelogger> the rest of the week he just gives feedback to have good packages to revu
<cheguevara> oh i see
<apachelogger> meh
<apachelogger> now my X went wocka as well -.-
<cheguevara> :(
 * cheguevara smells a re-install
<cheguevara> Riddell, you got long to go to catch up with me :P
<cheguevara> ok i just b0rked my system as well
<cheguevara> linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 FTBFS again
<Riddell> anyone encountering bug #115970
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 115970 in qt4-x11 "qtconfig-qt4 doesn't start" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/115970
<Riddell> it all seems to work for me
<apachelogger> meh
<apachelogger> so only my user is b0rked
<apachelogger> kde-devel is working just fine
<fdoving> hey apachelogger, got some secs to give me an compile-amarok-from-svn hint?
<fdoving> when trying to compile amarok 2 from svn cmake says : Please set the following variables: TAGLIB_INCLUDES, any hints?
<apachelogger> uhm
<apachelogger> install libtag1-dev
<fdoving> i have taglib from svn.
<fdoving> but i have also tried libtag1-dev
<fdoving> no difference.
<apachelogger> hum
<apachelogger> fdoving: somehow it doesn't show up in your include paths I'd say
<apachelogger> fdoving: maybe this helps: http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/2.0_Development_HowTo
<fdoving> it does find taglib, -- Taglib found: -L/home/frode/kde4/lib -ltag, atleast the shared object.
<cheguevara> Riddell, min, i'll check
<stdin> qtconfig-qt4 works fine for me
<Riddell> stdin: turns out it's in gutsy
<Riddell> but I still can't recreate it
<stdin> I'm in gutsy now
<Riddell> stdin: do you have -updates installed?
<stdin> yep
<Riddell> ok, so neither of us can recreate it
 * stdin runs dist-upgrade to check
<Riddell> but it's being reported by multiple people
<stdin> yep, fully up-to-date
<Riddell> stdin: can you try lastfm from their sources? http://www.last.fm/download/?showplatform=Linux
<Riddell> their binary rather
<stdin> Riddell: seems to work fine
<stdin> although, I'm not sure what a bunny has to do with it http://apt.last.fm/
<cheguevara> lol
<apachelogger> stdin: kfax: debian/changelog: bug fix should be LP: #xxxxx  the # is important ... also you should merge the closes line with the intial release - Initial release (LP: #xxx)
<apachelogger> for KDE4 isn't exactly true, it's more like for hardy really ;-)
<apachelogger> I'd just drump that part
<apachelogger> stdin: has COPYING COPYING.LIB also be added to upstream SVN? if so, please mention that you changed the tarball cause the files have been added upstream. if not, you shouldn't edit the tarball.
<stdin> they have, and I'll mention that
<apachelogger> stdin: by mention I mean a note in debian/changelog btw ;-)
<stdin> yeah, I got that :p
<nixternal> 2 finals down, 2 to go!
 * apachelogger ships more luck over to nixternal
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> the c++ test was a pita, who uses binary trees anyways?
<apachelogger> stdin: also please state that viewfax.h is LGPL in debian/copyright + short version of license
<cheguevara> :P
<mhb> nixternal: the whole mathematics department here, I'm sure.
<stdin> apachelogger: the kde3 package description is "G3/G4 fax viewer for KDE" so I just slapped a 4 on the end
<mhb> nixternal: at least the folks researching graph theory.
<cheguevara> brb reboot
<nixternal> well, I never plan on researching that stuff
<apachelogger> stdin: should be enough for now
<apachelogger> meh
<nixternal> and I never plan on writing a calculator, so postfix, prefix, and infix is all a blur now :)
 * apachelogger needs a nu kate
<apachelogger> can't revu without it's revu features :P
<mhb> nixternal: well, if your life consisted only of the stuff you can make use of...
<mhb> that'd be pretty boring, wouldn't it? :o)
<apachelogger> stdin: are you a debian qt/kde maintainer?
<stdin> apachelogger: nope
<apachelogger> stdin: then the xsbc-original-maintainer needs to be changed :P
<apachelogger> a watch file would be nice
<stdin> let's see if I can remember how to make one ;)
<apachelogger> hehe
<apachelogger> stdin: you can pretty much use the one from ktorrent-kde4
<apachelogger> just change the app name and add a newline at the end of the file
<apachelogger> stdin: please don't exceed 80 characters in Build-Depends
<stdin> apachelogger: I changed that already because I knew you'd say that :)
<apachelogger> debian/copyright: line32: GNU/GPL should be GNU GPL
<apachelogger> stdin: okay ;-)
<stdin> and that :)
<apachelogger> we are getting somewhere
 * apachelogger updates pbuilder
<stdin> and you'll have a new kfax to look at in about 2 mins
<apachelogger> sweet :D
<cheguevara> yay for making iwl3945 work with 2.6.24
<cheguevara> apachelogger, so what do you think is best, just get rid of the watch file or fix it up
<apachelogger> cheguevara: get rid of get-orig-source, fix the watch file :P
<apachelogger> latter just needs a nu line
<cheguevara> kk min
<apachelogger> stdin: why did you change the description from KDE4 to KDE?
<cheguevara> i'll keep the copyright notice to make the nazis happy :P
<apachelogger> cheguevara: we decided to not use the term nazi anymore, we are now talking about pedantic motus :P
<cheguevara> yeah sounds more politically correct :P
<jpatrick> cheguevara: kmldonkey-kde4 got rejected, no idea why
<apachelogger> jpatrick: requested by him
<jpatrick> ah right
<apachelogger> should be good to advocate again
<stdin> apachelogger: bah, I accidentally removed the description so I just copy+paste from the kde3 version
<cheguevara> its all a plot :P
<apachelogger> gotta check kfax fist though
<cheguevara> hold on with kmldonkey 'cause I added the damn get-orig-source to there as well I think
<apachelogger> stdin: just readd, I'm doing finally check right now
<apachelogger> ohhhh
<apachelogger> stdin: some issue with the tarball
<apachelogger> COPYINGs seem to have a 1970's timestamp
<apachelogger> please investigate
<cheguevara> lol
<stdin> heh, that's odd
<apachelogger> stdin: debian/changelog: line3: bug should be (LP: #xxxxx) it doesn't get marked as fixed automagically without the #
<stdin> I thought I added that
<apachelogger> maybe ye forgot to save
<apachelogger> or maybe it got lost in the time travel from 1970 to $today :P
<apachelogger> stdin: debian/copyright: line63 missing ` at the very end of the URL quote
<apachelogger> apart from that it is advocatable
<apachelogger> cheguevara: I guess you just copied the install/ktorrent-kde4:: bit?
<cheguevara> yeah from stdin's kfax
<apachelogger> stdin: I guess you just copied as well?
<cheguevara> ouch kmldonkey says ktorrent eh
<apachelogger> hum
<apachelogger> indeed
<apachelogger> :P
<stdin> apachelogger: yeah, from kdebase-kde4 :)
<apachelogger> okay, was a theoretical question anyway, since kfax's files look good ;-)
<apachelogger> cheguevara: you might also add a watch file to kmldonkey
<cheguevara> yep oing it now :P
<cheguevara> *doing
<apachelogger> stdin: please also adapt kopete-crypt to latest knowledge ;-)
 * apachelogger checks ktorrent meanwhile
<cheguevara> there's a new one in incoming/
<apachelogger> hooray
 * apachelogger starts with the color thing then
<cheguevara> hold on with that also
<cheguevara> let me get rid of the get-orig-source
<apachelogger> meh -.-
 * apachelogger goes for a cigarette
<cheguevara> lol
<apachelogger> cheguevara: btw, date string in copyright and changelog of the color thingy don't match :P
<cheguevara> you just had to tell me that right after i pressed enter to dput
<cheguevara> :P
<cheguevara> kmldonkey and ktorrent up for review
 * cheguevara pokes jpatrick also :P
<jpatrick> cheguevara: have to do some other stuff first, but I'll poke it later
<cheguevara> thanks :P
<apachelogger> cheguevara: Description: BitTorrent client for KDE4 <-- four!!! :P
<cheguevara> apachelogger, s/KDE4/KDE 4/ ?
<apachelogger> s/KDE/KDE4
<cheguevara> oh right
<apachelogger> also remove DEBIAN_DIR from rules
<apachelogger> isn't needed anymore
<cheguevara> oh crap
<cheguevara> duh
<cheguevara> anything else in ktorrent
<apachelogger> nope
<apachelogger> Description: KDE GUI for MLDonkey <- also a four missing there
<cheguevara> yeah
 * apachelogger builds kmldonkey
<apachelogger> cheguevara: copyright's and changelog's date string still don't match
<apachelogger> remove DEBIAN_DIR from it's debian/rules
<cheguevara> must've not saved something
<cheguevara> nice all 3 of my packages are in incoming
<cheguevara> :P
<cheguevara> apachelogger, in which package datest dont match
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> I'd say
<apachelogger> flood
<apachelogger> cheguevara: kcolorthingy
<cheguevara> yeah thats in incoming
<cheguevara> quickly added a 4 there as well
<cheguevara> before you complain :P
<cheguevara> stdin, i am taking kphotoalbum next btw
 * apachelogger notes that cheguevara already has 1 package more than stdin :P
<apachelogger> cheguevara: maybe get something from kde-apps ;-)
<cheguevara> might as well finish extragear
<stdin> apachelogger: you forget the rest of kde4 :p
<cheguevara> then at least when the final is out all we have to do is bump
<apachelogger> pfft
<apachelogger> tha real geeks use an hourly compiled  source :P
<cheguevara> lol
<cheguevara> all 3 packages out of incoming btw
<apachelogger> now
<nixternal> shoot, up until a week or so ago, I had my desktop svn up and go through the directories and build every day
<apachelogger> who is going to log me in?
<nixternal> I have since stopped that
<apachelogger> my kwallet on kde3 somehow won't start -.-
<apachelogger> nixternal: this really should be automated and put in a cron ;-)
<nixternal> that is how I had it
<cheguevara> i wonder why i suddenly have no sound in kde 4
<apachelogger> b0rked
<apachelogger> everything is b0rked
<cheguevara> do we have kmixer for kde 4
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> there is my password
<apachelogger> wooohooo
 * apachelogger logs in
<apachelogger> cheguevara: should be in kdemultimedia
<apachelogger> cheguevara: ktorrent advocated
<cheguevara> why the hell would i want a comic strip on my desktop....
<cheguevara> thanks apachelogger
<apachelogger> cheguevara: for reading maybe :P
<cheguevara> yeah but out of all the useful plasmoids that should take priority, they code a comic strip...
<apachelogger> cheguevara: which plasmoids would that be?
<cheguevara> i knew that was coming
<cheguevara> :P
<apachelogger> btw, any plasmoid is a good code example :P
<apachelogger> kmldonkey +1 aswell
<apachelogger> ha!
<cheguevara> "i can has desktop iconz?"
<cheguevara> :P
 * jpatrick dislikes desktop icons
<apachelogger> kcolor -> debian/control: line15 exceeds 80 characters
<apachelogger> muahahahahahahaa
<cheguevara> oh noes
<cheguevara> so close :p
<cheguevara> apachelogger, second line of description right?
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> we call it long description :P
<apachelogger> which doesn't necessarily mean the line has to be long
<cheguevara> yeah yeah :P
<apachelogger> stdin: note about changed orig.tar.gz missing in kopete-crypt
 * apachelogger is wondering why it build-deps on kdepim-kde4
<stdin> don't know, but cmake told me it needed it when I ran it through pbuild
<jpatrick> it needs a kopete header file thingy?
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> jpatrick: why would that be in kdepim?
<apachelogger> stdin: kopete-crypt also got the 1970's issue
<jpatrick> apachelogger: maybe intergation with something
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<apachelogger> oh, with the kleopatra thingy maybe
 * apachelogger checks
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> indeed
<apachelogger> very strange, but may it be
<apachelogger> stdin: btw, very good work on the desktopfile/wrapper script, I didn't even think about that :)
<stdin> well this is a GPG plugin, that does sound like it's in the realm of pim
<stdin> thanks :)
<ScottK> stdin: What are you building?
<stdin> kopete-cryptography from extragear
<apachelogger> there is probably just a conspiracy between kopete and kdepim to promote each other's software :P
<cheguevara> lol
<ScottK> IIRC Kleopatra is just used for S/MIME, so there should be no need for that.
<cheguevara> fixed kcoloredit up
<apachelogger> ScottK: nope, cmake doesn't want to build without kdepim
<ScottK> apachelogger: I'm not disgreeing, I just don't think Kleopatra would be the reason.
<ScottK> Of course I've just looked at KDE3, so mabe the KDE4 version does more.  Dunno.
<apachelogger> well there is at least some gpg interaction thingy in kdepim
<apachelogger> used for kmail
<apachelogger> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/KDE/kdepim/libkpgp/
<iRon> Is there any guide/policy how to create proper patch files? I've done with user disk mounting.. So, this is not all what I need to do, but you could start testing it.. ;-)
<jpatrick> iRon: I'd upload it somewhere and poke Riddell about it :)
<iRon> jpatrick: so, i need just to do diff.. ?
<jpatrick> yes
<iRon> ok
<stdin> "diff -u orig new"
<jpatrick> diff -Nurp orig.file new.file
<stdin> if you want to be complicated :p
<apachelogger> meh
<apachelogger> stdin: there are also lgpl files
<stdin> in kopete-cryptography or kfax?
<apachelogger> kopete
<apachelogger> stdin: ok, please add
<apachelogger> http://websvn.kde.org/?view=rev&revision=749771
<cheguevara> apachelogger, you got kde svn commit access?
<cheguevara> oh yeah amarok
<cheguevara> nm :P
<apachelogger> cheguevara: I'm probably more active in downstream than I am here :P
<apachelogger> s/downstream/upstream
 * apachelogger also could use some sleep
<cheguevara> check "color thingy" (tm) first :P
<apachelogger> I'm at kfax right now :P
<apachelogger> stdin: kfax advocated
<stdin> new kopete-cryptography should be there in a min too :)
<iRon> jpatrick: Files that I've changed already has some debian patches. So, what do you mean by "orig"? One with applied debian patch, or one from original kdebase sources?
<stdin> dang, copying and copying.doc are still from the '70s
<apachelogger> cheguevara: color thingy advocated
<apachelogger> stdin: strange, I think your filesystem is b0rked :P
<stdin> apachelogger: nah, it's because I used konqueror's svn:/ ioslave to get them
<cheguevara> apachelogger, thank you
<jpatrick> iRon: hmm, well, just see if they apply and deapply properly together and it should be fine
<apachelogger> stdin: touch COPYING COPYING.DOC
<apachelogger> stdin: +cryptography_export.h - GNU GPL version 2 or later
<apachelogger> forgot the L ;-)
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> the L Word :P
<mhb> Love?
<apachelogger> stdin: oh and touch COPYING.LIB I guess
<mhb> LaTeX?
<apachelogger> mhb: I never pointed that out
 * mhb wonders which one he likes better.
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> omg
<nosrednaekim> mhb: I think you Love Latex..
<nosrednaekim> :D
<nosrednaekim> ummm yeah, wait... that sounded. wrong.
<apachelogger> Oo
<cheguevara> haha
<jpatrick> eh..
<apachelogger> stdin: you added the COPYING.LIB to the diff not to the orig.tar
<stdin> apachelogger: yeah I've fixed that and uploaded
<apachelogger> hoooray
<jpatrick> iRon: put your patch in debian/patches and from the source package root do: "debian/rules apply-patches" and "debian/rules reverse-patches" and that should be enough to test
<doc__> hi there
<iRon> jpatrick: will do, thanks!
<doc__> hi
<jpatrick> iRon: another thing is that it works in binary later :)
<jpatrick> what's up doc__ ?
<doc__> nah
<apachelogger> stdin: kopete-crypt advocated
<apachelogger> finally
<apachelogger> no more kde4 packages to revu :D
<apachelogger> muhahahahahaa
<cheguevara> :)
<stdin> :D wooh
<nixternal> awooga
<nixternal> isn't that a JR thing
<mhb> eh?
<nixternal> the awooga
<nosrednaekim> hmmm should we use the kconfig backend for compiz? the flat file one seems a lot easier
<jpatrick> nixternal: http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=awooga hmmm
<nixternal> oh man, you are about as bad as matt east with that urban dictionary
<nixternal> I call everyone a home skillet, and he freakin' found it in that
<nixternal> I thought I was original
<nixternal> nope, just a fake, nothing new to see here people, move along
<cheguevara> :P
<cheguevara_> damn wifi
<ilia_k> hi, cheguevara
<CheGuevara> hey ilia_k
<CheGuevara> how is it going
<stdin> don't you just hate it when *every* PC in the house decides to go wrong at the same time, and you're the *only* person that can fix them...
<ilia_k> fine!
<ilia_k> you know, several bug I've reported to KDE was already fixed in SVN
<CheGuevara> ilia_k, like which ones
<ilia_k> CheGuevara: I'm checking...
<CheGuevara> linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 2.3 FTBFS again
<CheGuevara> lol
<iRon> My patch works fine with debian/rules apply-patch/reverse-patch.. Where could I upload it? I've no personal http/ftp server yet :)
<CheGuevara> che_guevara_3@bk.ru
<CheGuevara> i'll upload it for you
<stdin> report a bug and attach it
<CheGuevara> or that
<CheGuevara> :P
<jpatrick> iRon: file a bug at Launchpad and attach it
<iRon> jpatrick: ok.. i guess i need to read KubuntuTutorialsDay logs :)
<ilia_k> CheGuevara, these are duplicates:
<ilia_k> kde bug 154093
<ilia_k> kde bug 154144
<ilia_k> But these still not fixed:
<ilia_k> kde bug 154098
<ilia_k> kde bug 154095
<ubotu> KDE bug 154093 in general ""enable flow control using Ctrl+S, Ctrl+Q" option does not work" [Normal,Resolved: duplicate] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=154093
<ubotu> KDE bug 154144 in general "Ctrl+Shift+Insert no longer works in Konsole" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=154144
<ubotu> KDE bug 154098 in ftp "bugs in ftp protocol handler, when using proxy" [Normal,Unconfirmed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=154098
<ubotu> KDE bug 154095 in http ""Could not connect to host Proxy  at port -1" message is displayed when proxy is not defined for HTTPS" [Normal,Unconfirmed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=154095
<ilia_k> good boy, ubotu ::)
<ilia_k> CheGuevara:  I thought, is it possible to build locally packages for SVN version?
<ilia_k> so I won't report alredy fixed things
<CheGuevara> yeah you can build from svn, there are instructions on kde tech wiki for that
<CheGuevara> or
<CheGuevara> http://dot.kde.org/1195829316/
<CheGuevara> this might be useful
<ilia_k> KDE4Daily looks interesting, I'll try it
<ilia_k> you know, installing kde4 from PPA break my KDE3 :(
<ilia_k> all things, which are related to MIME
<ilia_k> for example, Kopete just crashed :(
<ilia_k> (it not MIME related, though)
<ilia_k> Is there a way to fix MIME types for KDE3 without removing KDE4?
<CheGuevara> ilia_k, i am not really sure, because I don't have any problems with kde 3
<CheGuevara> but i use hardy
<CheGuevara> stdin might be able to tell you more
<ilia_k> CheGuevara:  in any case, I'll try KDE4daily, it may be a workaround
<stdin> make sure you've installed the updates
<stdin> I uploaded the fix the other day and packages have been out for a while
<Tm_T> laa
<jpatrick> sii
<iRon> jpatrick: #177036
<wolfger> bug #177036
<Tm_T> ubotu: bug
<Tm_T> oh boy
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 177036 in kdebase "unable to mount hard disks which are not already mounted" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177036
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<CheGuevara> laggy
<stdin> !lag
<jpatrick> considering the number of channels it's on...
<ubotu> You have lag, I don't have lag
 * stdin hugs ubotu
<CheGuevara> lol
<jpatrick> iRon: nice, now wait for Riddell to review
<iRon> if he confirms, i'll need to finish it..
<iRon> oh, and what to do with i18n? there is some text messages in code..
<iRon> is there any policy for such things?
<jpatrick> i18n("string") - i think
<iRon> what about "message freezes" like in http://techbase.kde.org/Development/Tutorials/Localization/i18n_Challenges
<iRon> do i need to report to translation teams?
<jpatrick> iRon: we still have some time for ours: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/HardyReleaseSchedule - and LP should pick up the translations itself
<Tm_T> kay: welcome
<kay> hello, is someone in here who can trigger rebuild of adept?
<Tm_T> yes here is someone
<kay> due to some upgrade of apt, adept and therefore kubuntu-desktop are broken in hardy alpha right now
<cheguevara_> yeah we know
<cheguevara_> it can't be rebuilt until new libept is there
<cheguevara_> and it FTBFS right now
<kay> FTBFS?
<cheguevara_> fails to build from source
<Tm_T> Failed To Build From Source
<cheguevara_> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libept/0.5.11ubuntu1/
<kay> ah ...
<kay> ok, justed wanted to know somebody is aware of this
<Tm_T> kay: thanks :)
<cheguevara_> thanks :)
<mhb> hmm, KDE4 still not good enough to my liking.
<kay> why is libept broken?
<mhb> it couldn't even place the desktop icons right.
<cheguevara_> because it fails tests
<cheguevara_> see http://launchpadlibrarian.net/10901016/buildlog_ubuntu-hardy-i386.libept_0.5.11ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<yuriy> what's a desktop icon? :P
<kay> thanks for the response, bye
<blizzzek> what can i do to get the keyboard shortcuts back in kde4 (from ppa kubuntu-member-kde4)? somehow every profile is empty, but i cannot imagine which change lead to that :-/
#kubuntu-devel 2007-12-18
<blizzzek> gn8
<Tm_T> bug 2
<CheGuevara> hmm ?
<Tm_T> CheGuevara: just messing ;)
<CheGuevara> :)
<nixternal> I want to change the status of Bug #1 so bad to "Invalid" :p
<CheGuevara> Fixed would be better :P
<yuriy> <3 amarok
 * nixternal too
<nixternal> man, this Java project is turning out a tad bit easier than once expected
 * nixternal feels good that it is almost over with
<Tm_T> meh
 * nixternal needs to get his LP karma lovin' goin again
<nixternal> I feel another 100+ bug night coming on...hows that sound Hobbsee? :)
 * Tm_T <3 KDE
<Tm_T> nixternal: look at my karma ;)
 * nixternal <3 KDE && <3 Kubuntu && <3 all of you
<Tm_T> just if you could get karma from IRC...
<nixternal> hahah Tm_T
<nixternal> gahahahaha
<nixternal> or better yet, if you could get some packaging karma :)
<Tm_T> :)
<Tm_T> 0429.49 <@insanity> karma for Tm_T: -501
<Tm_T> see?
<nixternal> or if you could get "long pointy stick blocks" karma
<Tm_T> IRC karma
<nixternal> it is negative though
<nixternal> that can't be good
<Tm_T> why not!
<nixternal> the higher the better!
<nixternal> karma isn't like golf
<Tm_T> nixternal: just stand on your hands or some
<nixternal> my arms aren't that long
<Hobbsee> nixternal: sounds great!
<nixternal> jcastro: since you are made of gold, I heard you are buying all of the drinks and food at penguicon...and for the hotel rooms as well...all I need now is the itenerary :p
<wolfger> woot, Jorge!
<wolfger> :-D
<Tm_T> who is Jorge?
<wolfger> Jcastro == Jorge Castro
<Tm_T> and?
<Tm_T> :(
<vorian> wolfer is either a gnome fan or from Michigan :P
 * vorian hides
<wolfger> I was reading nixternal's declaration that Jcastro was buying the drinks at Penguicon
<nixternal> hahahaha
<Tm_T> meh
<wolfger> Gnome == ick
 * wolfger is from Michigan
 * nixternal was born in Michigan!
<vorian> w00t
<nixternal> all my family is in Michigan
 * Tm_T drinks water
<vorian> sorry your football sucked this year
<wolfger> lol
<nixternal> that's why I love blue!
<vorian> better luck next year :D
<wolfger> we had a good 8 games
<vorian> LOL
<wolfger> 6-2, and then we called it a season
<vorian> but.....
<nixternal> heh, Ohio lost to Illinois, enough said
<vorian> hmmm
<wolfger> or were you talking college?
<vorian> Oh, um, I forgot... who's #1 atm?
<Tm_T> vorian: me
<wolfger> I went to MI Tech... no football team to speak of, so I don't care about college ball.
<vorian> ^5 Tm_T
<vorian> :)
<nixternal> vorian: it doesn't last...that is the history of Ohio
<nixternal> plus, who roots for a hairy nut anyways?
<wolfger> heh
<vorian> they are not hairy
<vorian> they are smooth and silky
<nixternal> nice try
<vorian> :)
<vorian> Penguicon, that will be a h00t
<nixternal> jcastro: you need to come to Flourish the week before Penguicon here in Chicago
<Jmanfoo> howdy folks
<vorian> nixternal, you need to come to LinuxFest
<vorian> wanna give a presentation?
<nixternal> depends on how much money you all pay me :p
<vorian> lol
<nixternal> when is LinuxFest?
<vorian> um
<vorian> October 1*th
<nixternal> oh jeesh, I still have some time to prepare my speach
<nixternal> speech too
<vorian> they pay real well
<nixternal> put me down for some Kubuntu and KDE talkin'!
<vorian> I got a total of -$65 for giving my presentation
<vorian> w00t
<Jmanfoo> KDE uber alles!
<nixternal> lol, negative baby
<vorian> :)
<vorian> it's for a good cause
<vorian> :)
 * vorian needs to stop smiling
<nixternal> I need to eat
<nixternal> I keep procrastinating
<nixternal> back in a bit
<Jmanfoo> anyone here on the ubuntu-docs project?
<hads> I take it there's no kdepim-kde4 -dbg package?
<hads> I'm getting a kmail (KDE4) crash and trying to figure out why.
<hads> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48631/ is the console output from the crashes, the first whilst syncing the dimap account initially and the second when trying to start kmail up again.
 * Tm_T slaps Eldaria_away 
<ardchoille> Am I seeing this error correctly? http://www.kubuntu.org/documentation.php
<ardchoille> Maybe it has moved since I bookmarked it: http://www.kubuntu.org/doc/index.php
<mikkael> ive got a nasty problem on hardy but im not sure if it's ok to ask for help in this channel..
<ardchoille> mikkael: Did you not hear when I recommended you ask in #ubuntu+1 ?
<mikkael> ok, thought this one is for ubuntu, not kubuntu
<ardchoille> #ubuntu+1 is for the devel release (ubuntu/kubuntu)
<mikkael> ardchoille: thanks
<ardchoille> yw
<_StefanS_> Riddell: do we have the videodvd:/ kioslave in gutsy ?
<_StefanS_> Riddell: because I cant really find it
<Riddell> _StefanS_: not that I know of
<_StefanS_> Riddell: hmm its a really nice feature since you can copy encrypted dvd's directly as files without using k3b
<_StefanS_> Riddell: trueg just remembered that it was there somewhere when I asked him for some advice on how to make the process easier
<iRon> Riddell: Hi! Have you checked my patch?
<Riddell> iRon: no, didn't see they were available
<iRon> Bug #177036
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 177036 in kdebase "unable to mount hard disks which are not already mounted" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177036
<Riddell> iRon: looks great, let me build it and see it in action
<iRon> Sure
<_StefanS_> Riddell: it seems like the kio_videdvd.so is missing in /usr/lib/kde3, and has been that since 7.04.. I will see if I can make a patch for hardy
<Riddell> _StefanS_: it may well need a build depend that we can't give it
<_StefanS_> Riddell: cant we make a weak link or something then ? it can be used to access regular unencrypted dvd's aswell
<Riddell> I'd expect mpeg to be the problem
<Riddell> but I'm guessing, take a look at see what you find
<_StefanS_> Riddell: anyways, I will see if I can make it work.
<_StefanS_> yup
<_StefanS_> Riddell: hmm trueg says the videodvd kioslave just reads libdvdread when its used, so we wouldn't have to include it as a dependency
<_StefanS_> Riddell: I fixed that kio_videodvd.. the files was just missing from the libk3b2 install script, they were already compiled and everything
<Riddell> _StefanS_: do they add any dependencies
<Riddell> ?
<_StefanS_> Riddell: nope
<_StefanS_> Riddell: actually I think we should add a similar option like "Rip this DVD with k3b", and just maybe call it "Rip this DVD with konqueror" or something
<Riddell> _StefanS_: add to what?
<_StefanS_> Riddell: to the dialog that appears when you insert a dvd
<_StefanS_> just an idea anyways..
<_StefanS_> prime thing is that kio_videodvd working
<Riddell> _StefanS_: that would be duplicate functionality
<_StefanS_> Riddell: not really since k3b cant rip to VIDEO_TS directly if the DVD is encrypted.
<_StefanS_> Riddell: this is what can be achieved with the kio slave
<Riddell> why can't it?
<_StefanS_> Riddell: it makes an iso directly
<_StefanS_> Riddell: no option for regular files in one go
<Riddell> hrm, that seems a strange behaviour
<_StefanS_> creating iso's directly?
<_StefanS_> or what do you mean
<Riddell> _StefanS_: well not being able to just rip the video to normal files
<Riddell> that's a large use case
<_StefanS_> Riddell: I check with trueg and it was true that k3b in itself cant do it, and it would take some time to implement it directly in there, so kio it is, if you want that functionality
<Riddell> _StefanS_: ok, go ahead and add that if you want then.  give it a descriptive name though like "rip to video on local disk"
<_StefanS_> Riddell: yep, I will figure out a sane sentence for that option
<Serega> hi all
<Hobbsee> heya
<Riddell> hi Serega
<Riddell> iRon: I got a compile error when compiling in gutsy
<Riddell> /root/kdebase/kdebase-3.5.8/./kioslave/media/mediamanager/halbackend.cpp:1371: error: request for member 'latin1' in 'udi', which is of non-class type 'const char*'
<Riddell> iRon: but I didn't get that error when compiling in hardy
<Riddell> which is strange
<Riddell> easy enough to fix
<_StefanS_> Riddell: any idea why my custom .desktop file keeps opening two konqueror windows when rightclicking servicemenus on a DVDrom ?
<_StefanS_> I dont get it
<Riddell> _StefanS_: can't say I do
<_StefanS_> its like the konqueror opening is an implicit function of rightclicking..
<iRon> Riddell: I got sources from hardy as you said..
<iRon> Riddell: this is a patch for kdebase sources from hardy repo.. do i need to fix it for gutsy?
<Riddell> iRon: no you don't, I just need it for gutsy since that's the only machine I have with a spare disk partition
<Riddell> I was just curious why it compiled fine for hardy and not for gutsy, but it's not important
<iRon> Riddell: is there any other tasks? i could start researching on them, while you not tested disk mount patch. :)
<Riddell> Serega: did you do that script for the video codecs?
<Riddell> iRon: there's always bullet proof X
<iRon> Riddell: ok. started :)
<Serega> Riddell: not yet, now I'm changing ISP so currently offline at home :(
<Riddell> ah, the old ADSL switch fight
<Hobbsee> i thought someone was fixing adept
<Hobbsee> Riddell: any plans to fix adept into building, asap?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: dunno, how is ept doing?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: seems to have worked, feel free to upload adept
<Hobbsee> Riddell: it's built
<bddebian> heya
<Riddell> iRon: that patch works swimmingly
<Riddell> iRon: only problem I can see is it needs kdesudo, it would be nice if it also working with just kdesu installed, although I'm not sure the best way to do that
<Riddell> when kdesudo gets installed it replaces the kdesu binary
<iRon> Riddell: I just need to search for kdesudo, and if it is not found i'll search for kdesu.
<iRon> Riddell: it's not a problem..
<Riddell> iRon: yeah, that'll do
<Riddell> iRon: I think it just needs to not add the --comment bit for kdesu
<iRon> `--comment' exists for kdesu too
<iRon> Riddell: oh.. no
<iRon> kdesu is a link to kdesudo :)
<Riddell> iRon: only when kdesudo is installed
<iRon> i see
<Riddell> iRon: if you're a gnome user who installs konqueror you don't have kdesudo installed but only the old kdesu
<Riddell> so checking for kdesudo and falling back to kdesu without --command should work
<iRon> ok, i'll fix this
<Riddell> --comment rather
 * Eldaria_away is back.
<Riddell> Eldaria: don't use public away
<Eldaria> ok, sorry. :-)
<Eldaria> started up IRC for the first time in Many years, was reading an article about kubuntu tutorials day.
<Riddell> Eldaria: oh? which article?
<Eldaria> Riddel: well it is a Swedish newspaper, but the link is http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.136962
<Eldaria> not really an Article more of a notice. :-D
<Riddell> nice
<Eldaria> I tried to read the transcript of the Python tutorial on my Night shift last night, but either I was too tired or I could not follow it. Will have a look again, it just seemed a bit cluttered. ;-)
<Eldaria> Been wanting to learn some programming for linux for some time now, just seemed a bit tough to learn C, so when I read that Python was an easier language, and that I can use it to develope for Kubuntu, I figured I will give it a try, missed the live session though.
<Eldaria> I'm a previous Windows person and did some VB and VBA on Windows, but have run Kubuntu since version 5.04 now.
<ardchoille> Eldaria: There was a recent class on pykde, check out the link here: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuTutorialsDay
<Eldaria> yes I saw that one, will have a look at it after breakfast. :-)
<Riddell> Eldaria: it would be lovely to have that re-written as a proper tutorial on http://techbase.kde.org/Development/Tutorials
<Eldaria> :-) well let's see If I understand it first.
<nosrednaekim> Riddell: would you prefer the compoz config to be stored via kconfig or the flat-file? flat file is way easier.
<nosrednaekim> *compiz
<Eldaria> but sure if I can help then why not, I got 4 days of now with no real plans... ;-)
<Riddell> nosrednaekim: whatever is easier really
<nosrednaekim> Riddell: thats the answer I was looking for :D
<Riddell> fdoving: did you manage to try those flash patches?
<Riddell> ScottK: for bug 175370 have you tested it with konqueror?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 175370 in gutsy-backports "Please backport flashplugin-nonfree from Hardy to Gutsy (i386)" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175370
<ScottK> Riddell: I have not.
<mhb> hello
<mhb> I wish thee merry christmas, however, you're eligible for this greeting if and only if : 1. you're a Kubuntu user, fan or a developer 2. you actually use Kubuntu and like it :o)
<ScottK> mhb: Are people like nixternal that love Vista too eligible?
<mhb> ScottK: he uses Foresight, Debian ... everything but kubuntu :o) so he can't meet #2 :o)
 * ScottK thought he could potentially qualify as a fan.
 * ScottK is getting a new Dell laptop today.  So I should get another chance to try it out soon.
<ScottK> This is my first new laptop since 2001.
<mhb> ScottK: are you going to try out Vista? Or Kubuntu?
 * ScottK bought it with XP, but I won't even activate it.
<ScottK> I actually need XP to upgrade my kid's dual boot computer from Win2K so an ipod that "Santa" is bringing will work with iTunes.
<ScottK> So the license won't go to waste.
<mhb> I hate to admit it, but XP was not bad in some aspects.
<mhb> the theme was terrible, but graphically it is comparable with the KDE3 6 years later.
<mhb> and the file management was pretty user-friendly ( and fast) for 2001.
<mhb> I'm not sure we're there yet in 2007 :o)
<mhb> that's my 2 cents.
 * ScottK never had an XP PC.  W2K was the last one I ever owned.  I don't do product activation.
<mhb> true.
<mhb> it's not nice.
<mhb> I like it, though. The more they try to frustrate the users, the more of them considers an alternative.
<ScottK> Sure.  My wife had a virus scare recently and she's convinced to migrate.
<blizzzek> i have to work on an win2k at work. some weeks ago i needed to install it and found out what the 2k stands for.
<blizzzek> its the approx. no of reboots till it is ready to use
 * txwikinger still doesn't use XP
 * ScottK hasn't used Windows at all in ~2 years.  I'm starting to forget how to do stuff.
<nixternal> mhb: my main box that I use and will always use is Kubuntu, so I clearly meet #2
<nixternal> :)
<mhb> nixternal: good to hear that :o)
<nixternal> I have tried others, and really like others, but there isn't a love for a distro like I have with Kubuntu
<nixternal> I mean, you dedicate 2 years of your life to such a great project, hard to really just drop it all and go else where
<ardchoille> nixternal: Well said
<ardchoille> And Kubuntu is really the first distro I've ever seen where I had no problems. Everything just works.
<txwikinger> That is the nice thing.. if something bugs you, you can fix it
<txwikinger> no need to go anywhere
<ardchoille> And I'm not talking about one computer for casual use.. I have 11 computers which pretty mcuh control everything in my home (electricity, tv/cd/dvd players, music for the house, recipe/wine database ,etc)
<nixternal> my only problem righ now is Intel HDA audio and my multimedia keys that control audio...that's it, but I don't use the audio all that much anyways
<fdoving> Riddell: yes, flash randomly works on some sites, better than nothing.
<txwikinger> Is KDE on hardy broken?
<ScottK> Riddell: If you're around, would you please reject the clamav upload that's in NEW.  I screwed up .changes and I think I ought to do it again.
<txwikinger> ah got it.. some corrupted files
<ScottK> Riddell: Nevermind.
<apachelogger> cheguevara: stdin: I have nothing to revu :(
<stdin> I'm not feeling great today so I haven't done much, stayed in bed mostly
<nixternal> 1 more final to go and it is over with
<nixternal> oh man what a relief
<apachelogger> stdin: hehe, I should have done that as well :)
<TameLion> hi all
<Riddell> hi TameLion
<TameLion> I was just looking at avant-window-navigator again.. looks like it's improved LOTS since I last tried it.. I'm fairly sure it'd be just the kind of thing Plasma will be able to do with ease. Does anyone know of an AWN-like KDE project?
<TameLion> ohh.. hi Riddell :)
<TameLion> heh.. I guess it's back to trying some new search strings in google, then...
<ardchoille> TameLion: The only thing I know of is kooldock, which is in the repos
<nixternal> howdy Riddell, apachelogger, TameLion, mhb, stdin, ScottK...and if you didn't say anything since 16:31 CST and aren't in my active window w/o scrolling up, hi to you too :)
<nixternal> bah
<stdin> huh?
<nixternal> not huh, hi! :)
<TameLion> ardchoille: have you seen AWN lately? kooldock doesn't even compare :( I just wondered if there was something already in the pipeline for KDE4.x or whether tweaking AWN for KDE will be the way to go
<nixternal> thought you could use avant in kde...swore I have seen someone at the LUG with it
<Tm_T> nixternal: but it's not KDE!
<nixternal> true.
<nixternal> get to work on making a kde version
<iRon> Riddell: i've implemented kdesu call for bug #177036
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 177036 in kdebase "unable to mount hard disks which are not already mounted" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177036
<Tm_T> nixternal: nah, because I don't need it :))
<ardchoille> TameLion: No, I haven't seen AWN in months. Has it improved that much?
<nixternal> me either
<nixternal> don't need that bumpy, jumpy icon stuff
<nixternal> although, it does look sharp
<nixternal> takes up to much space though
<ardchoille> I turn the jumpy stuff off, but I like the dock
<Tm_T> my KDE looks sharp
<stdin> hmm, does kfmclient-kde4 work for anyone? no matter what I put I get "Syntax Error: Not enough arguments"
<nixternal> my KDE looks, well like any vanilla kde would look :)
<nixternal> plastik ftw!
<ardchoille> But, tbh, I have the same thing now with plain old kicker, albeit highly customised.
<Tm_T> nixternal: http://www.tm-travolta.net/shots/current.png
<nixternal> talk about old school
<jfinazzi> bonsoir
<nixternal> what theme is that?
<nixternal> hiya jfinazzi
<jfinazzi> hello
<jfinazzi> sorry :)
<jfinazzi> I was on the kubuntu-fr whannel, difficult to switch :)
<mr_jay_01> I'm mr_jay_01 now :)
<Tm_T> nixternal: there's none about oldsKool, and it's my own mix of B2(forked), Serenity and own palettes, hacks etc :-P
<nixternal> dark, dark, and dark...screams old school to me :)  looks good though
<Tm_T> nixternal: easy to my eyes, that's all
 * Tm_T is old
<mr_jay_01> sorry to disturb you, but I've got one question : I'm trying to test some of my KDE4 localisations in french, but I can't manage to make my .mo been taken into account. I have a KDE4 RC2 on a KUbuntu Gutsy. Could you please help me ?
<ardchoille> Using kicker for it instead of AWM or kooldock may not suit everyone, but it works great for me: http://img136.imageshack.us/my.php?image=desktop1sr1.png
<TameLion> ardchoille: It has changed SO much.. they've got LOADS of useful applets now; http://wiki.awn-project.org/index.php?title=Awn_Extras
<ardchoille> TameLion: I'll have to re-visit it :)
<Tm_T> ardchoille: heh, compare our shots
<ardchoille> AWN isn't in the repos?
<TameLion> ardchoille: Well worth a look.
<TameLion> ohh.. the repo is deb http://apt.schmidtke-hb.de/ gutsy main
<ardchoille> Ah, ok
<ardchoille> Tm_T: Whoa, I like your desktop.. a lot
<Tm_T> thanks
<Tm_T> so do I ;)
<Tm_T> currently
<Tm_T> though there's several things I would like to fix later
<ardchoille> I lack the imagination to do something that cool I think
<ardchoille> Tm_T: Is that kde?
<Tm_T> sure it is
<mr_jay_01> it looks good
<ardchoille> Looks like aBSD wm
<ardchoille> Yeah, looks like the desktops you see in movies. I always wanted to do something like that.
<Tm_T> movies?
<Tm_T> hmm, maybe I have watched too much Jerry Lewis movies...
<Tm_T> and Star Wars
<iRon> Tm_T was inspired by BeOS :)
<Tm_T> iRon: correct, well, not inspired, it's partly from there but only partly
<ardchoille> Stuff like that is what prompted me to ask in the forums about a window manager which slides all windows in from random sides of the screen and moves a window to the centre when it gets focused, moving back when it loses focus.
<Tm_T> heh
<Tm_T> I have added autoplacing of titlebar to have on/off switch
<Tm_T> in this B2 windeco
<Tm_T> funny feature that is
<ardchoille> What does it do?
<Tm_T> well if its on, it tries to place titlebars so they all are visible (not behind other windows)
<Tm_T> I rather place them myself though
<ardchoille> Nice feature
<Tm_T> true
<Tm_T> funny game too for boring moments
<ardchoille> I kinda wish kde had a feature where you could drag any window titlebar to another and those two would become "tabbed" until you dragged one away
<Tm_T> have several windows on top of each other and start moving one titlebar
<Tm_T> all trying to find their place =)
<ardchoille> hahaha
<ardchoille> Your window manager is saying "I wish he wouldn't do that"
<Tm_T> ardchoille: I sorta have "tabbed" windows, two windows on top of each other, titlebars in line :-P
<Tm_T> poor mans emulation
<ardchoille> hehe
<Tm_T> that's how I do with fullscreen apps
<ardchoille> I should try that
<iRon> 01:39am.. need to sleep :-(
<nixternal> ooh, as soon as oo.o is updated, I can finally update...that is the only thing set to "remove" in all 403820438 updates :)
#kubuntu-devel 2007-12-19
<cheguevara> evening
<stdin> cheguevara: are you about?
<cheguevara> stdin, aye
<cheguevara> whats up
<elisiano> good night guys
<cheguevara> nigh elisiano
<stdin> you know that section in debian/rules that made a wrapper script?
<stdin> ...well it doesn't exactly work
<stdin> but I have a fix you should apply to your packages
<cheguevara> hmm really? i tested it, it seemed to work
<cheguevara> what was wrong?
<stdin> it doesn't pass arguments to the executable
<stdin> " sed -i 's/$$@/$\\$@/' debian/rules " from the source dir should fix it
<cheguevara> doubt any of my packages accept any arguments anyway
<cheguevara> but i'll go fix it
<cheguevara> thanks stdin
<stdin> I'm making debdiffs for all the other kde4 modules at the moment
<cheguevara> there goes our 1 advocate again :P
<stdin> well it teaches you to test your patches ;)
<cheguevara> heh true :P
<ScottK> Hooray.  New Dell laptop up and running on Kubuntu and "No proprietary drivers are in use on this system".
<ardchoille> Nice :)
<ScottK> D430 for anyone who's interested.
<stdin> hmm, are kdepim-kde4, kdeedu-kde4, kdeutils-kde4, kdesdk-kde4, kdewebdev-kde4, kdeartwork-kde4, kdetoys-kde4, kdeaccessibility-kde4, kdegames-kde4, kdeadmin-kde4, kdenetwork-kde4, kdegraphics-kde4 and kdemultimedia-kde4 supposed to be using "Standards-Version: 3.7.2" ?
<cheguevara> as opped to 3.7.3 ?
<stdin> yep
<stdin> running debuild on all the packages I saw lintian complain quite a few times
<cheguevara> can probably bump it
<stdin> yeah, but I only looked *after* I build all the .diffs... :p
<stdin> so that's another 18 I need to make
<cheguevara> ouch :P
<stdin> well, 16 actually
<stdin> as the kdebase* packages are ok at least
<cheguevara> still quiet a lot
<blizzzek> gn8
<stdin> right, it's taken about an hour but all debdiffs done :)
<cheguevara> nice :)
<stdin> Riddell: more debdiffs at http://stdin.me.uk/diffs/
<stdin> as I can't be bothered making a bug report for each source package...
<cheguevara> hmmm
<cheguevara> is there any way to adjust font hinting in kde 4
<stdin> check in system settings ?
<cheguevara> under fonts you can only change the fonts
<cheguevara> but the hinting options seem to have vanished
<cheguevara> and it don't seem to be hinted by default as well
 * cheguevara wants an svn snapshot
<stdin> so go build one, it's fun :)
<Hobbsee> stdin: any more fixes to make at the same time?
<stdin> Hobbsee: no, that's everything
<cheguevara> I bet Hobbsee is thinking "when the **** are they gonna stop rebuilding things every other day"
<cheguevara> :P
<Hobbsee> :P
<cheguevara> hey look at restricted modules
<cheguevara> 5 uploads
<cheguevara> and still no binaries :P
<stdin> to be honest, the only reason kde4 needs rebuilding this time is because I didn't test the patch very well (but don't tell Hobbsee, shell poke me to death)
 * Hobbsee pokes stdin
<Hobbsee> heh
<cheguevara> lol
 * stdin dies of "pokeage"
<cheguevara> at least we don't do weekly snapshots like suse
<cheguevara> could do it in a ppa though :P
<Hobbsee> well, actually
<Hobbsee> as long as it got sent ot the bottom on stuff like hppa, etc, it's probably OK
<cheguevara> hey! there are people out there that want to run kde 4 snapshots on hppas, lpias and sparcs
<cheguevara> :P
<stdin> so, there are people out there than want a pony, we don't all get what we want :p
<cheguevara> lol
<cheguevara> hmm i wonder though how hard it would be to package svn snapshots
<cheguevara> though there is really not much point now
<stdin> as a general rule, it's slightly more complicated than however complicated you think it is
<cheguevara> lol
<cheguevara> i got a strong urge to get latest svn for myself though
<cheguevara> though i am scared what its gonna do to kubuntu kde 4 packages
<stdin> if you install to another prefix, nothing
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: ping
<imbrandon> Hobbsee: pong
<cheguevara> well yeah true
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: can you install cdbs on aurora please?
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: and also, can i have my password for the machine?
<imbrandon> aurora?
<imbrandon> umm
<Hobbsee> oh, kit's now orko
<Hobbsee> but responds to aurora.ubuntuwire
<cheguevara> oh yeah imbrandon that suse patch for konq seems to be a bit buggy
<imbrandon> ahh ok, orko dosnt have build tools
<imbrandon> its people.uw.c
<imbrandon> sparky is the only build box atm
<Hobbsee> ahhh
<imbrandon> but that will soon change, i have 3 more "in the works" before new years
<imbrandon> hopefully
<imbrandon> fast fast boxen
<Hobbsee> nice
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: i thought you had a build box with a local mirror attached.
<Hobbsee> or that's not public anymore.
<imbrandon> its not public anymore ( the isp went under ) but thast one of the 3
<imbrandon> will be a local mirror for them all
<Hobbsee> ahhh
 * Hobbsee starts uploading them
<cheguevara> stdin, right, i think i might try it after all :P
<stdin> cheguevara: if you follow the guide http://techbase.kde.org/Getting_Started/Build/KDE4 it's quite easy
<cheguevara> yeah thats what i was gonna follow
<cheguevara> just gotta get .bashrc right to not mess up stuff
<stdin> setup another user for it, it'll save you some trouble
<cheguevara> yep did that also :P
<cheguevara> export KDEDIR=$HOME/kde
<cheguevara> ah it installs it all into home
<cheguevara> very useful :P
<stdin> exactly :p
<Hobbsee> bash?  bah humbug.
<cheguevara> stdin, any idea if cmake supports -jx
<cheguevara> nice make -j2 && \
<cheguevara> guess it does
 * cheguevara changes to -j3
<stdin> cmake is just like ./configure, it still uses make to run the compilation tools
<stdin> well, it's not "just like ./configure", but you know what I mean
<cheguevara> oh yeah you are right
<cheguevara> just made a fool of myself there
 * cheguevara hides
<Hobbsee> stdin: kdeartwork seems like a waste of time
<stdin> it is :p but that's there because I made the .debdiffs with a for loop
<Hobbsee> are any others like that?
 * Hobbsee writes a loop to download the sources
<stdin> nope, that's the only onw
<stdin> *one
<Hobbsee> good
<stdin> Hobbsee: have you uploaded them yet?
<Hobbsee> stdin: some
<Hobbsee> stdin: i'm australian.  give it time.
<Hobbsee> slow connections, big sources.
<stdin> hold on for a min, I should check some of the .debs (that just built)
<cheguevara> low traffic limits :P
<stdin> crap
<Hobbsee> cheguevara: it's not my connection.  i'm ssh'd elsewhere
<stdin> still didn't work right
<cheguevara> ah
<Hobbsee> bleh.
<cheguevara> good thing i didn't change my revu packages yet
<stdin> this is confusing....
 * Hobbsee lets the sources build anyway
<cheguevara> i think i'll just leave the revu ones as they are, none of them need arguments
<cheguevara> Hobbsee, when is the next core dev meeting
<cheguevara> if you do those any more
<Hobbsee> methinks you're confused
<Hobbsee> what do they do at these so called "core dev" meetings?
<cheguevara> yeah wrong naming sorry
<cheguevara> meant devel team meeting
<stdin> Hobbsee: which ones did you upload ?
<Hobbsee> stdin: kdea*
<Hobbsee> cheguevara: i'm not a canonical person, so i don't have to go.  they're on once a month.  fridge might tell you
<stdin> ok, then I only have to bump 2 package versions
<cheguevara> yeah, but I'm sure i've seen your name in most of the logs during gutsy dev :P
<Hobbsee> cheguevara: some of them, yeah, if i happen to be around for them
<cheguevara> but anyway there's a reason why i asked
<cheguevara> wanted to suggest to bring up a libungif -> libgif transition some time in the future
<cheguevara> since libungif is dead upstream
<cheguevara> and most distros use libgif only
<Hobbsee> bring it up on ubuntu-devel@
<cheguevara> the gif patents are expired all over the world now
<cheguevara> actually
<cheguevara> nm
<cheguevara> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=401287
<ubotu> Debian bug 401287 in libgif4 "libungif to libgif transition" [Wishlist,Open]
<cheguevara> its ongoing in debian
<Hobbsee> even better
<Hobbsee> but do it after the tribe 2
<cheguevara> Hobbsee, is there a point of me raising it on ubuntu-devel if its already ongoing in debian?
<cheguevara> libgif will have to be promoted to main as well
<Hobbsee> cheguevara: as a "warning, this is happening", yes, i think so
<Hobbsee> also ubuntu-motu@
<Hobbsee> as dif has finished
<Hobbsee> er, as DIF is in place
<cheguevara> kk Hobbsee will do after tribe 2 then
<stdin> Hobbsee: diffs have been updated again, and there's also koffice2 in there now
<cheguevara> hmmm
<cheguevara> apparently kdebase needs xine 1.1.9
<cheguevara> when we got 1.1.8 in repos
<Hobbsee> speak to siretart
<cheguevara> meh xine 1.1.9 is not even out
<cheguevara> w00t kdebase failed
<nixternal> which kdebase needs a xine higher than we have?
<stdin> I think that's the svn version
<cheguevara> svn
<stdin> heh
<cheguevara> + Xine: xine-lib v1.1.8 was found on your system. This version is known to have problems when playing short sounds. Consider upgrading to version 1.1.9 or above. <http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=9655&package_id=9732>
 * stdin notices just how cold it is at 04:37 *shiver*
<cheguevara> heh
<nixternal> interesting...I just updated earlier and didn't have a problem
<cheguevara> isn't xine 1.2.0 the next release anyway
<nixternal> have no idea
<cheguevara> http://pastebin.ca/823108
<cheguevara> guess thats some opengl headers missing
<nixternal> hrmm
 * nixternal tests and update right now
<stdin> Hobbsee: have you started uploading the diffs yet? (nothing wrong with them, just asking this time)
<Hobbsee> nope
<nixternal> cheguevara: what % did kdebase crash out on you?
<nixternal> I am at 18% right now
<apachelogger_> omg
<apachelogger_> Tm_T: your oxygen port is waaaayyy too old
<apachelogger_> meh, the helicopter to school is waiting
<nixternal> cheguevara: I just completed the kdebase update w/o any problems from svn
<_StefanS_> Riddell: sent you the patch for videodvd:/ kio in k3b
<mhb> hello to all the silent thinkers
<Riddell> must be christmas, Jesus is reporting bugs https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/177442
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 177442 in ubiquity "DebconfError" [Undecided,New]
<mhb> he's fixing them, too!
<Hobbsee> heh
<iRon> hi
<iRon> Riddell: have you checked user disk mount with kdesu?
<Riddell> iRon: no, is it on the same bug?
<iRon> yes
<Riddell> iRon: I see it, looks nice
<Riddell> iRon: the patch is missing halbackend.h ?
<iRon> patch only for halbackend.cpp
<iRon> there were no need to add methods to class declaration
<Riddell> hmm, ok
<Riddell> iRon: anything stopping me from just uploading this
<Riddell> it might (or might not) get into Alpha 2
<iRon> Riddell: no problem for me ;-)
<Riddell> groovy, let's try it
<iRon> Riddell: i'm working now on bullet-proof-x task..
<Riddell> iRon: do you have a real name to credit this to?
<iRon> Eugene Tretyak
<bddebian> Heya
<Lure> apachelogger: I want QLandkarte for Xmas ;-)
<apachelogger> *noted*
<Lure> apachelogger: http://qlandkarte.sourceforge.net/
 * Nightrose wants worls peace and love for all - can you package that santa apachelogger? ;-)
<Lure> apachelogger: would need to talk to upstream to improve their release naming
<Nightrose> *world
<Lure> apachelogger: but they are good in terms of licensing and copyrights in files
<Lure> apachelogger: there is getdeb package, but questionable quality
<apachelogger> Lure: as usual :S
<apachelogger> Nightrose: well, isn't that KDE?!
<Nightrose> apachelogger: hmmmm maybe - we will see ;-)
<mhb> hello
<mhb> how's everyone?
<iRon> i got karma 12 :)
<mhb> good.
<mhb> just 1604 left to beat me :o)
<iRon> :)
<iRon> it's my first points.. so..
<mhb> iRon: congratulations then.
<iRon> thanks! :)
<jpatrick> iRon: and great work on the patch
<MaximLevitsky> I have question about usplash, is it still the default splash system for ubuntu/kubuntu?
<Riddell> MaximLevitsky: yes, but #ubuntu-devel will know more than we do
<MaximLevitsky> Thanks
<Riddell> iRon: have you looked at how bullet proof X works?
<Riddell> in gnome I mean
<MaximLevitsky> I have kubuntu feisty running here, and usplash giving me lots of trouble
<MaximLevitsky> Some cosmetic, and some not
<MaximLevitsky> First, who invented the idea of starting usplash by kdm
<MaximLevitsky> First, sometimes rc6 scripts run before kdm starts usplash on powerdown, thus I see the console messages, and usplash trying to write over them
<Riddell> the usplash developers
<MaximLevitsky> I know :-)
<Riddell> yes, it's not perfect
<MaximLevitsky> And while the above is cosmetic
<MaximLevitsky> There is another problem
<MaximLevitsky> If I conneect to the system via XDMCP (think Xnest), and close connection
<MaximLevitsky> Then suddenly the splash is shown on screen
<MaximLevitsky> And if I stop kdm the splash is shown too
<mhb> hallelujah!
<MaximLevitsky> I "fixed" this by renaming "usplash_down" to "usplash_down_1
<mhb> Riddell: it seems jesus also finally installed Drupal for us.
<MaximLevitsky> and calling it in /etc/init.d/usplash
<Riddell> mhb: hmm?
<Riddell> mhb: where's this?
<MaximLevitsky> Works perfectly
<Riddell> MaximLevitsky: there's no good place for kdm to start usplash, fixes to the patch are welcome
<MaximLevitsky> Exactly, but I first need to check whenever this got fixed in gutsy
<Riddell> MaximLevitsky: I doubt it, it didn't change
<MaximLevitsky> And this why I asked about usplash, maybe ubuntu switched to splashy
<MaximLevitsky> Another very non-cosmetic thing is that uswsusp hangs on resume due to usplash (without splash turned in it)
<MaximLevitsky> And if I enable splash in uswsusp, then I get nice progress bar (yay!) on suspend/resume, but a messed screen if I power up the system normally
<MaximLevitsky> Qute lot of troubels
<MaximLevitsky> Btw, I someday will risc updating the system to gutsy, and thus I want to ask, whenever kubunty feisty has automated tools for doing so
<MaximLevitsky> I wish thre were no released at all, I could just update the packages when they got released
<mhb> ryanakca, nixternal: ping
<iRon> Riddell: yep, i've looked at gnome implementation of bullet-proof-x. i'm already started with kdm patching.. :)
<Riddell> iRon: excellent
<Riddell> ScottK2: do you know if it's possible/sensible to backport a library with a changed ABI?  apachelogger is wanting the new libgpod
<ScottK2> Riddell: Generically speaking you have to then either backport upgrades or rebuilds of all the redepends.
<ScottK2> So it's a question of how badly you want it.
<Riddell> ScottK2: yeah, not nice
<ScottK2> apachelogger: If you want practice on this, help me transition clamav to libclamav3 and then backport the rdepends for libclamav to gutsy/feisty.
<ScottK2> Riddell: Depending on complexity and what changed, it might be easier to do a source backport with the old ABI grafted onto the new version.
<ScottK2> Riddell: FYI, I got a new Dell Latitude D430 laptop yesterday and Kubuntu 7.10 just flat worked out of the box.
<ScottK2> I had to do the restricted formats stuff by hand, but that was the only bit that wouldn't have been trivial for a less experienced user.
<Riddell> ScottK2: excellent
<Riddell> ScottK2: well hopefully restricted formats will be easier in hardy
<ScottK2> Yes.
<ScottK2> One nice thing about this is the Intel video and wireless are supported with no restricted drivers needed at all.
<Riddell> yay, lovely intel
<MaximLevitsky> But no support for O/B sensors on my DG965RY motherboard :-)
<Riddell> O/B sensors?
<MaximLevitsky> Thermal/voltage sensors
<MaximLevitsky> Fan speeds
<mhb> !away
<ubotu> You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair on new users. The same goes for using noisy away messages : use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently - See also !Guidelines
<MaximLevitsky> "Removed kubuntu_55_kdm_usplash_down.diff, usplash is now launched
<MaximLevitsky>     via the kdm.init script, modified to launch usplash_down"
<MaximLevitsky> Yes!
<MaximLevitsky> Fixed in gutsy
<mhb> what?
<mhb> now it's official, GNOME (planet member) is bonkers.
<mhb> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=czechnology
<mhb> you really "know" that word in English?
<apachelogger> ScottK2: pling pling
<ScottK2> Plong
<Riddell> mhb: can't say I've ever heard of it
<apachelogger> ScottK: do you have time to help us find a solution for libgpod backport?
<ScottK> I have a little time for advice.  Not really to work on it.
<ScottK> First question is why is it important to backport?
<apachelogger> well, we just need a possible path to solution ;-)
<apachelogger> ScottK: libgpod 0.6 provides support for new ipods and most important the iphone
<apachelogger> and since amarok 1.4.8 can use this functionallity it would make sense to have this available for gutsy
<apachelogger> also considering that it still is quite some time until hardy gets out
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> Sounds good, but there's the question of the ABI change then.
<apachelogger> I made a wicked minded graphic showing a possible solution without breaking ABI: http://ubuntuwire.com/~apachelogger/wickedgpod.png
 * ScottK looks
<ScottK> First issue is we can only backport from an Ubuntu release, so whatever goes in gutsy-backports needs to go in hardy first.
<apachelogger> hm, would it be possible to make all the packages reflect the soversion?
<Nightrose> you also have to consider that judging from the forums people do a lot of silly things just to get their iphone working - so it would be a good idea (TM) to have an official way
<apachelogger> I think this would also help if we need such an action in future again
<apachelogger> Nightrose: well, I think we could theoretically backport the packages which depend on libgpod as well
<apachelogger> but I really don't think that's all that good working for something like rythmbox
<Nightrose> yea I don´t know a solution just saying that it would be a very good idea to do it ;-)
<ScottK> Actually this may not be so bad.
<ScottK> I only see 9 rdepends.
<ScottK> And that includes libgpod-dev
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> ScottK: can we just take the gutsy version and rebuild it so it fits into -backports?
<apachelogger> e.g. rythmbox probably depends quite much on the latest version
<ScottK> I would think so.
<ScottK> We'd also want to make sure the backported libgpod conflicted with the non-updated dependencies so people didn't mess up by just installing libgdpod from the repositories.
<apachelogger> yeah
<nixternal> mhb: pong?
<ScottK> So what would need to be done is to build a Gutsy version of the new libgpod, rebuild all the gutsy versions of the dependencies against that, and then test them.
<apachelogger> yep
<apachelogger> though, backporting gtkpod would be a good idea as well
<Riddell> ScottK: it's not strictly true that you can only backport from hardy, it is possible to upload directly to -backports
<ScottK> Riddell: You can, but it's against the backports policy to do so.
<Tm_T> apachelogger: I know, but I like it
<ScottK> Yes, we can do a source backport, but it needs to be a modification of something in Hardy already.
<apachelogger> Tm_T: ok, just in case I have a recent backport :P
<Riddell> ScottK: in this case it seems the sensible thing to do though
<Tm_T> apachelogger: those new black arrows aren't cool ;(
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger_> meh
<apachelogger> crappy connection :|
<apachelogger> ScottK: shall I create a bug report explaining the plan?
<ScottK> apachelogger: Sure.  Make sure to file it under gutsy-backports and not the affected packages.
<apachelogger> of course :)
<apachelogger> ScottK: thanks for the consult ;-)
<ScottK> No problem.
<ScottK> apachelogger: I notice that in Gutsy there's a new libgpod-nogtk.  Do we want to rebuild amarok against that?
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> we want, but doesn't make much difference
<apachelogger> ScottK: 1.4.8 is going to be released tomorrow
<apachelogger> so I think we should just backport it to the gutsy libgpod
<apachelogger> and once we have the new one in gutsy-backports just rebuild/rebackport
<ScottK> apachelogger:  OK.
<apachelogger> Riddell: btw, you can get the build machine going already
<Riddell> apachelogger: the what?
<apachelogger> Riddell: the "we-want-amarok-148-for-gutsy-process"
<apachelogger> man, I need more sleep
<apachelogger> Riddell: get the packages built/backported/built
<nixternal> santa apachelogger, can you package me up a new car?
<Riddell> apachelogger: I'm about to go out
<apachelogger> nixternal: puh, now that is going to be some work -.-
<nixternal> hehe
<Riddell> maybe someone else could do it
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<apachelogger> who can? :)
<steveire> Anyone know why libxine depends on gnome now?
<apachelogger> steveire: packaging bug I'd say
<nixternal> steveire: it didn't depend on it the other day when we were working on it
<nixternal> did another version get into the repos I wonder
<nixternal> if anything, I thought we removed a gnome dep
<apachelogger> http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/libs/libxine1
<steveire> I think libxine1 depends on libxine1-gnome
<steveire> Oh, I'm on gutsy btw
<nixternal> interesting
<apachelogger> steveire: that makes it even more weird :P
<apachelogger> nixternal: do ye have upload rights in m-a-i-n?
<steveire> http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/libs/libxine1-plugins Sorry, that's where the gnome dep comes in
<nixternal> libxine1-all-plugins is the only one that depends on libxine1-gnome
<nixternal> more than likely some of the plugins are for gnome
<steveire> http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/libs/libxine1-plugins depends on libxone1-gnome too
<nixternal> libxine1-plugins in hardy doesn't dep on gnome, only the all-plugins
<nixternal> libxine1-plugins only suggest gnome
<steveire> ah right, so I see. Missed that
<steveire> Would that package be backported to gutsy?
<Riddell> steveire: shouldn't do any more, it only Suggests the gnome stuff
<steveire> Riddell: Not on gutsy though
<Riddell> Nightrose: are you still booking rooms for fosdem?
<Nightrose> Riddell: I am
<Nightrose> you coming too?
<Riddell> Nightrose: I am, are you able to book a room for me still
<Nightrose> Riddell: cool
<Nightrose> Riddell: we have not yet booked anything
<Riddell> Nightrose: where are you booking them?
<Nightrose> and will probably do it after christmas
<Nightrose> not sure yet
<Nightrose> we are still looking
<Nightrose> any sugestions or wishes?
 * Nightrose is really looking forward to fosdem :)
<Nightrose> will be fun
<Nightrose> Riddell: so I will put you on the list as well and get back to you as soon as we have found something we like - probably shortly after christmas - is that ok for you?
<Riddell> Nightrose: yes, great, thanks
<Nightrose> Riddell: and if you know any good hotel/house/.. please tell me ;-)
<Riddell> Nightrose: Kenny Duffus (sealne) would also like to have a bed booked
<Riddell> on fri+sat+sun if possible he says
<Nightrose> Riddell: ok
<Nightrose> yep
 * apachelogger is wondering
<apachelogger> Nightrose: am I going to FOSDEM as well? :P
<Nightrose> apachelogger: not yet - you want to come as well?
<apachelogger> I dunno, that's why I'm asking :P
<Riddell> apachelogger: you're not down on http://wiki.kde.org/tiki-index.php?page=FOSDEM2008
 * apachelogger asks the mighty google calendar
<Nightrose> apachelogger: ;-) well we are already a lot but you are always welcome - you know that
<apachelogger> Nightrose: honey I'm the most important guy amarok has right now :P
<Nightrose> *g* I know
<Riddell> apachelogger: imbrandon has done amarok in the past
<apachelogger> to my very surprise it actually seems I have time
<apachelogger> imbrandon: pling pling
<apachelogger> way to go
<apachelogger> Nightrose: I'm attending as well I guess
<Nightrose> apachelogger: wohoooo
<Nightrose> apachelogger: I will add you to the wikis
<apachelogger> I have holidays the week before
<apachelogger> meh wiki_s_ -.-
<apachelogger> Nightrose: how many are there?
<Nightrose> rokymotion and kde
<Nightrose> I try to keep as much as possible in kde wiki
<Nightrose> for fosdem
<apachelogger> well, I can add myself then :P
<Nightrose> ok
<apachelogger> just toss the urls over
<Nightrose> sec
<mhb> nixternal: still interested in the new Kubuntu site?
<nixternal> yes'sir
<nixternal> let me rephrase that, 'SIR YES SIR!'
<Nightrose> apachelogger: http://wiki.kde.org/tiki-index.php?page=FOSDEM2008 and http://rokymotion.pwsp.net/wiki/Events
 * apachelogger just hopes he doesn't kill the tiki
<nixternal> I need to do some type of coding now that all of my coding classes are complete, otherwise I might just blow up
<apachelogger> that thing is super vragile :S
<mhb> nixternal: unless our Riddelly friend objects, I can get you an account to the Drupal site the admins finally set up.
<mhb> so we can migrate content as well as the theme (which is mostly done now)
<nixternal> groovy
<Riddell> I'd entirely encourage it
<nixternal> mhb: so Riddell is our friend again? :p  he came back, so I guess all is well :)
<nixternal> that was still funny the other night
<mhb> .o)
<nixternal> the gullability of this channel was high :)
<mhb> he's still alive and kicking the ball for us.
<nixternal> hehe, I still get a giggle every now and then though thinking about it...he was in all of his channels but this one, so people really believed it
<nixternal> glad we stopped it before it ended up on OSNews, /., or Digg
<apachelogger> Nightrose: yay, I broke it -.-
<Nightrose> apachelogger: *g* seen it already
 * apachelogger repairs
<apachelogger> bah, I hate tiki
<Nightrose> apachelogger: don´t forget to add yourself to the list at the bottom for rooms
<nixternal> apachelogger: you can create some pretty damn good packages, but you can't manipulate the wiki all that well...disturbing :p
<Nightrose> nixternal: hehe yea - that would have been fun
<apachelogger> nixternal: I can't create crap packages either :P
<apachelogger> Nightrose: bettha?
<Nightrose> ?
<Nightrose> honey what do you want from me? *g*
<apachelogger> Nightrose: Does the page, I just broke, look better now, or is it even more broken?
<iRon> Riddell: found a bug with user disk mounting.. i have a ntfs partition with files in cp1251 encoding. when i mount partition with `mount' command -- i could see this files. but when i mount with `dbus-send' -- i'm not.
<Nightrose> apachelogger: ahhhh lemme check
<Nightrose> apachelogger: yes better
<iRon> i guess it is a HAL issue?
<Nightrose> apachelogger: you also want to stay sunday night?
<Riddell> iRon: possibly, you'd need to try it in nautilus to see if that has the same problem
<iRon> Riddell: ok
<apachelogger> Nightrose: meh, lemme check the flights first :P
<Nightrose> apachelogger: ok
 * apachelogger gives Nightrose a cookie while she's waiting
<Nightrose> *g*
<Nightrose> thx
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> where is fosdem anyway? :P
<Nightrose> brussels
<Nightrose> as you can read at the top of the wiki page ;-)
<nixternal> hahaha
<Riddell> apachelogger: you havn't been?  it's like the bestest free software do ever
<Nightrose> hehe
<nixternal> can we move fosdem up a couple of months so I am totally out of school by then? :)
<Nightrose> nixternal: sure - for you we can do that ;-)
<nixternal> wooohooo :)
 * Nightrose calls the fosdem people
<Tm_T> Nightrose: you are already totally out
<nixternal> hahaha, prepare for them to laugh in your face for that one
<Tm_T> nixternal: even
<Nightrose> ;-)
<apachelogger> Riddell: nope, when I started off with visiting events with the akademy last year, I got kinda afraid
<apachelogger> so much beer
<nixternal> ya, or you can move fosdem up to next week...actually that won't work...gotta update my passport
<nixternal> which means I have to pay off a lot of parking tickets first
<Nightrose> oO
<nixternal> ya, didn't know they would deny your passport update if you owe more than $1000 :)
<mhb> Riddell: any news about the next UDS?
<nixternal> mhb: top secret, if he tell you, well you know what comes next
<Nightrose> nixternal: outch
<mhb> well I am a terrorist, he can tell me.
<nixternal> hahahahhahaa
 * apachelogger is wondering whether he gets discounts for UDS
<nixternal> apachelogger: $2 off any meal
<apachelogger> woohooo
<apachelogger> I knew there was something special about being a motu
<Riddell> mhb: nothing yet
<mhb> nixternal: I wanted to know the location ... North Korea or Iran would be lovely
<Nightrose> apachelogger: now that you are attending fosdem you can order that ubuntu merch for me and bring it with you ;-)
<nixternal> hahahaha
<apachelogger> Nightrose: pfff
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> do I actually have to take clothes with me?
<nixternal> no, fosdem is the secret name of a free software "nudist camp"
<nixternal> no clothes allowed
<nixternal> as long as stallman isn't there, everything should be fine
<Nightrose> haha wasn´t the amarok channel party already supposed to be that?
<apachelogger> Nightrose: I only had 2 shirts!
<Nightrose> apachelogger: so? bring two for fosdem as well ;-)
<apachelogger> too much
<Nightrose> nah
<apachelogger> for the channel party I only had to go by train
<Nightrose> two is fin
<Nightrose> e
<apachelogger> for fosdem I have to go by train, bus and plane
<apachelogger> just imagine how much work that would be with 2 shirts!
<Nightrose> oO honey!!!
 * apachelogger notes that he hates going to vienna for flying
<apachelogger> hmm
<Riddell> apachelogger: get a train
<Riddell> save the planet
 * nixternal notes he hates flying in general
<apachelogger> Riddell: I usually let someone plan trees when I fly
<apachelogger> <-- hates traveling in general
<apachelogger> why can't we just do fosdem in my basement?
<nixternal> I love traveling, but not by way of the friendly skies
<nixternal> it isn't the sky that worries me, its the ground :p
 * Nightrose loves traveling by train first class - just rarely get to do it :(
<nixternal> I have taken the Amtrak a couple of times on trips, and it is kind of fun, only when I get one of their super duper rooms though
<apachelogger> Riddell: do I have a budget for traveling as a MOTU?
<nixternal> I swear, one of my trips, the room on the train I stayed in was bigger than my flat at the time
<nixternal> apachelogger: you can get sponsored
<apachelogger> even first class? ;-)
<nixternal> typically only once
<nixternal> no, you get ride with the luggage and when you arrive at uds they give you a box
<apachelogger> in my whole life? Oo
<nixternal> or a home
<apachelogger> box ftw!
<apachelogger> Oo
<nixternal> ya, but make sure you request a refrigerator box, otherwise you will get an AMD processor box, which might be a tight fit
<apachelogger> 	9:31 in a train
<apachelogger> suicide might be more fun
<nixternal> lol
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> that is the fastest one actually
<apachelogger> average is around 10:30
<apachelogger> some even 15:30
<nixternal> one of our neighbors tried suicide the other night, and was very unsuccessful, and stupid at the same time
<nixternal> his garage is fitted with O2 sensors, so when the O2 is depleted, the garage door opens automatically
<apachelogger> -.-
<nixternal> sucks to be rich, you can't even kill yourself
<mhb> how can you deplete oxygen like this?
<nixternal> running the auto in the garage
<nixternal> forgot to add that part didn't I
<mhb> oh, filling it with gases
<apachelogger> pretty obvious :P
<nixternal> ya
<mhb> well...
<nixternal> apachelogger: maybe for the experienced :p
<mhb> I guess not for me.
<mhb> I don't have a car, I don't have a driver's license and I don't plan one. A good car is a shiny car for me.
<apachelogger> meh, suffocate (is that actually a word?) isn't exactly fun
<mhb> right
<nixternal> suffocate is a word, not it isn't fun...they put us in gas chambers in military boot camp to see how we hold up...that sucked
<nixternal> s/not/no
<apachelogger> Oo
<nixternal> especially in the dead of winter, because it gets all of your upper body fluids, mainly in your nose, running
<nixternal> and when you come out, it freezes and hurts
<apachelogger> I always knew military is good for something :S
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> ya, it is paying my way through college
<apachelogger> hum, wtf http://www.doomsdayhq.com/
<nixternal> oh man, doom in 3d
<nixternal> why did you show that to me?
<apachelogger> I did nothing
<apachelogger> it was
<apachelogger> eh
<apachelogger> Nightrose
<Nightrose> nahhh
 * apachelogger hides behind Nightrose
<Nightrose> i knew you would say that
<Nightrose> nixternal: he is behind me
<Nightrose> get him!
<apachelogger> muah
<Nightrose> :P
<apachelogger> I have a doomsday device!
<apachelogger> don't come near me!
<apachelogger> didn't someone actually work on iFolder packages for ubuntu?
<nixternal> hahaha
 * apachelogger notes that his display is loosing balance due to all the packaging wishes
<Nightrose> hehe apachelogger: how many replies did you get yet to that blog?
<apachelogger> so, I have to choose between 7 hours by plane or 9.5 hours by train
<apachelogger> Nightrose: too many
<Nightrose> hehe
<apachelogger> the plane thing actually has the advantage that I'm not in the same environment very much
<apachelogger> 2 hours train, 2 hours flight, 0.5 hours bus to the airport and the rest is @airport
<apachelogger> Nightrose: eitherway, I have to stay fr,sa,su
<Nightrose> ok
<\sh> remoins
<Nightrose> heya \sh :)
<apachelogger> re \sh
<apachelogger> \sh: 9.5 hours train or 7 hours train,bus,plane?
<\sh> apachelogger, depends where do you want to go :)
<apachelogger> fosdem
<apachelogger> but I can't really decide what to use
<\sh> apachelogger, what's cheaper?
<apachelogger> plane
<apachelogger> really, I assume the train is like 300 bucks
<apachelogger> plane is 150 tops
<\sh> so plane
 * apachelogger thanks the far too wise \sh
<Nightrose> OMG http://icanhascheezburger.com/2007/12/19/i-cant-respond-to-any-emails-today-something-has-crashed-on-my-computer/ - I am soooo going to use that ;-)
 * \sh needs a bigger case for his computer
<\sh> there are some drives, which don't fit anymore...a 150GB WD raptor and two more 500GB drives :(
<cheguevara_> evening
<mhb> es kommen härtere Tage.
<\sh> die auch :)
<iRon> привет
<cheguevara_> heh never knew you spoke Russian Igorot
<cheguevara_> meh
<cheguevara_> iRon
<cheguevara_> from Kiev?
<iRon> cheguevara_: Zaporozhye
<cheguevara_> ah gotcha
<cheguevara_> got no Russian letters on my laptop and can't blind type :(
<mhb> bonus points for the poet name.
<mhb> iRon: hello to you too.
<iRon> :)
<ardchoille> Can't do russian chars here.
<ardchoille> But, privet. kak dela?
<ardchoille> Riddell: Myself and four others here highly enjoyed the Kubuntu tutorials day. Will that be a regular thing?
 * ardchoille crosses fingers
<nosrednaekim> where is that setting for the default KDEWM?
<ardchoille> system settings > appearance > window decorations?
<jpatrick> ardchoille: if you can think of new ideas, yes
<ardchoille> jpatrick: I will try
<ardchoille> jpatrick: However, the first one did hit the best topics :)
<nosrednaekim> ardchoille: I mean the actual file....i'm writing the compiz-configuration program
<jpatrick> ardchoille: yes, that was delibate to get everyone hyper
<nosrednaekim> never mind... it was in the wiki ;)
<ardchoille> jpatrick: hehe
<ardchoille> nosrednaekim: ~/.kde/share/config/kwinrc ?
<ardchoille> jpatrick: I'm very good with documentation.. perhaps a docs tutorial? I'm not sure if the docs need to be in text or latex or what. Can they be in html?
<ardchoille> I know that documentation is a cery important thing, at least I feel that way. But when I unpack some of the docs, they are in several diff formats sometimes. Is there a standard?
<jpatrick> ardchoille: they're in docbook/xml, you best poke nixternal for that
<ardchoille> If there were a standard, I'd learn it and start writing as many docs as I could.
<ardchoille> Ah, ok
<ardchoille> So, I need to learn docbook/xml
<jpatrick> but, yes LaTeX and DocBook rock
<mhb> they totally do.
<mhb> documentation is something of a mystery to me.
<ardchoille> Ok, are there gui's for those? Or do I just need to learn all the tags and use kate?
<ardchoille> Wow, lots of tags tolearn
<mhb> you should generate a ton of paper describing stuff that nobody will read.
<jpatrick> I used Kate in my doc writing days..
<ardchoille> mhb: There seems to be too many people doing that already, don't think they need help :)
 * jpatrick <3 kate
<ardchoille> Yeah, kate rocks
<mhb> user documentation makes no sense to me.
<mhb> short, to the point API descriptions rock.
<jpatrick> mhb: not everyone is telepathic
<jpatrick> err, that too^
<mhb> jpatrick: do you read the TV manual often?
<jpatrick> mhb: don't watch TV
<mhb> jpatrick: microwave?
<ardchoille> Recently I was trying to write a doc for an app but found that docs already written, they were just in the wrong location and didn't appear in khelpcenter until I moved them to the proper location
<jpatrick> mhb: ain't got a microwave
<jpatrick> ardchoille: let me guess.. katapult
<imbrandon> apachelogger: pong
<ardchoille> jpatrick: I believe it was kommander
<jpatrick> ah, right
<mhb> jpatrick: hmm, do you own anything besides a computer? :o)
<jpatrick> mhb: well... no
<nixternal> ardchoille: kubuntu-docs uses docbook/xml, and we use the .xml filetype...kde-docs are docbook/xml and use the .docbook filetype
<jpatrick> not that I need anything else
<nixternal> .docbook files can be read and parsed in khelpcenter. .xml files need to be built to HTML first before they can be read in khc
<ardchoille> nixternal: Any advice on writing docs as far as the tags? I don't think it would be productive to learn all the tags. Is there a template somewhere?
<nixternal> not really...you can go through the docs and see which tags we typically use
<ardchoille> Ah, ok.. that works
<nixternal> we use quite a bit of the tags, but you can see there is a repetive use of certain tags
<ardchoille> Yeah
<mhb> jpatrick: software should be so simple that you don't need a manual.
<mhb> tips & tricks on making it work better, could be.
<mhb> but definitely no manual.
<mhb> you should know right away what to do.
<jpatrick> yep
<mhb> I dare to say that community contributions into documentation (the "old-school" one) are easily wasted.
<mhb> nixternal and the friends rewrite the Kubuntu documentation quite a lot for just a few dozens of people (my estimates)
<mhb> I really appreciate what they are doing
<mhb> but we should think of ways to make apps more accessible, easy and fun to use instead .o)
<nixternal> mhb: that would be fine if our audience were all equal, but they are not, so you have to cater to all
<mhb> it's kind of hard to do that.
<mhb> ever considered the IKEA solution?
<mhb> :o)
<nixternal> the ikea solution?
<nixternal> it would be impossible to write something like KDE and not have documentation for it
<nixternal> w/o docs you are telling the user to figure it out
<ardchoille> I, for one, rely heavily on docs
<mhb> ardchoille: do you? that's good to hear.
<ardchoille> And I have an 8 year old neice who does too
<ardchoille> She has been using Linux for a couple years and she wouldn't be where she is without the docs
<nixternal> and so do a ton of others who love filing bugs against the documentation
 * manchicken +1's docs.
<Tm_T> docs <3
<Tm_T> writing </3
<manchicken> It'd be kinda silly to abandon either the goal of making your application instantly usable by any user without docs, or the goal of having enough documentation to help users figure things out.
<Tm_T> both goals are good
<Tm_T> and should be parallel
<Tm_T> not opposite sides
<manchicken> Exactly.
<manchicken> Because my mother-in-law wants to be able to have the app be so simple that it slaps her in the face with simplicity, but my father-in-law wants to read about it for a couple hours before using it.
<manchicken> And both are equally valid perspectives.
<manchicken> Except when my father-in-law starts asking me Windows questions.  Then we've gone too far.
<manchicken> The old RTFM certainly has its place, especially for folks who don't have access to the internet.
<Tm_T> also Manuals are <3
<manchicken> They can be.
<manchicken> Especially if they're well done.
 * cheguevara_ reminds jpatrick to poke revu uploads
 * jpatrick fetchs the LongPointyStick for cheguevara_'s request
 * cheguevara_ reminds jpatrick that only Hobbse is allowed to use that
<ryanakca> mhb: pong
<Tm_T> manchicken: http://www.tm-travolta.net/tekstit/annoying-user.txt
<manchicken> Tm_T: Wow.  Sounds like someone's off their medication.
<Tm_T> manchicken: how so?
<manchicken> Tm_T: Calling you an annoying user guy... heh
<Tm_T> manchicken: ah, it's a joke :))
<manchicken> heh
<Tm_T> also old one
<jpatrick> cheguevara_: ktorrent-kde4 approved and uploaded
<cheguevara_> w00t
 * cheguevara_ wonders how long it'll now be sitting in the New queue
<Tm_T> Riddell: you are on?
<Tm_T> manchicken: you have any pokings to KDE websites?
<manchicken> Tm_T: What you mean?
<Tm_T> manchicken: I should find out what licence is with pics in kde.org site
<jpatrick> cheguevara_: same with kmldonkey-kde4
<cheguevara_> jpatrick, thanks!
<manchicken> Tm_T: Why's that?
<Tm_T> manchicken: if I use em in blogpost, I might not be able use some licence with my post entirely if pics needs different
 * txwikinger wonders how missing icons in KDE menus should be handled when the icons in gnome are bundled in some artwork package
<manchicken> Tm_T: In the US we have a thing called "Fair Use," where if someone is using content for purpose of discussing something (e.g. using a video game logo to discuss a video game) whether good or bad, they have certain rights to do so.
<manchicken> Tm_T: I would think most countries that respect freedom of speech would have something similar.
<Tm_T> manchicken: roger, we figured out that we just mention the source, that's it
<manchicken> Fair enough.
<manchicken> I rarely source my images because most of the ones I use are found on so many sites it would be impossible to source them all :)
<jpatrick> cheguevara_: I'll 'poke' the rest tomorrow
<cheguevara_> kk cool jpatrick, don't forget stdin's ones as well :P
<jpatrick> cheguevara_: of course, it's just that is's late right now ;)
<cheguevara_> yeah cool
<cheguevara_> thanks a lot :)
<jpatrick> no, thank you :)
<cheguevara_> i am too scared of people in #ubuntu-motu
<cheguevara_> persia will start telling me to add watch files just for one release and what not :P
<jpatrick> that's policy
 * jpatrick hides
<cheguevara_> yeah but in some cases its just not feasible
<cheguevara_> one thing is when you modify the tarball for-ever to say strip non dfsg parts
<cheguevara_> another thing when you know there's gonna be a fixed tarball in like 2 weeks :P
<Riddell> apachelogger: did anyone look at amarok?
<Nightrose> Riddell: he already went to bed
<Riddell> Nightrose: do you know what time the amarok release is expected?
<Nightrose> some time tomorrow - i´d say around 12 utc but that is not fixed
<Nightrose> whenever harald finds the time to do it and we have everything ready
<nixternal> ooh, new amarok release! new features, anything super cool to look forward to?
<Nightrose> nixternal: mainly bugfixes and if we get it done a fix for the new ipods
<Nightrose> but it´s not easy to get into kubuntu it seems
<nixternal> why is that?
<Nightrose> libgpod needs an update with ABI changes
<Riddell> in gutsy she means
<Nightrose> yea
<nixternal> who uses gutsy anyways :p
 * Nightrose does :P
<cheguevara_> :P
<Nightrose> oh and skipping in last.fm streams should work again IIRC (don´t use them myself)
<nixternal> ahh, I do and that was annoying
<nixternal> I just noticed the other day actually
<Nightrose> hehe
<nixternal> I listen to my neighbors radio stream on last.fm...people have some different tastes in music that's for sure
<Nightrose> hehe yea
<Riddell> oh nixternal, do you have time for an alpha 2 page?
<nixternal> ooh, I am going to go see River Dancers on Saturday
<nixternal> Riddell: when I get home I will pimp it out...already in the works :)
<Riddell> nixternal: you're my hero
<nixternal> as you are mine :)
<Riddell> nixternal: iron's user hard disk mounting should have got in
<Riddell> iRon
<nixternal> roger that
<Nightrose> hehe so many heroes here ;-)
<Nightrose> nice to be around them *g*
<nixternal> I am far from a hero, but I will take the compliment :)
 * Nightrose feels safe
<nixternal> haha
<Nightrose> heh
<steveire> Does anyone here have the qt demo apps? I've got a qtextedit bug, but I don't know if it's qt4.3.2 or kubuntu. Does kubuntu patch qt much?
#kubuntu-devel 2007-12-20
<nosrednaekim> whats this with flash being broken? what about it is broken?
<ardchoille> md5sum problem is what people are telling me
<nosrednaekim> hmm
<nosrednaekim> so its up at the adobe end..
<nosrednaekim> do alder versions work?
<nosrednaekim> *older
<ardchoille> I seem to remember seeing an LP bug saying the 9.0.48.0.2+really0ubuntu12 works but the newest one is broken
<Riddell> apachelogger: build failure http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=libksquirrel
<cheguevara_> hmm i woner why does wikipedia say konq passes the acid 2 test when it doesnt
<nosrednaekim> cheguevara_: konqueror4
<cheguevara_> ah lets try that
<cheguevara_> no still don't render properly
<nosrednaekim> hmm you sure? i'm pretty sure konqueror passes all tests.
<cheguevara_> looking at it now]
<cheguevara_> its got 2 scrollbaars
<cheguevara_> ff 3 seems to fail as well
<nosrednaekim> beta2?
<cheguevara_> yeah
<cheguevara_> well beta 2 rc i think
<nosrednaekim> ok
<nosrednaekim> ff3 should pass for certain
<cheguevara_> nosrednaekim: http://img337.imageshack.us/my.php?image=snapshot4eu3.png
<Riddell> cheguevara_: kcolour got uploaded
<cheguevara_> nice Riddell, thanks
<cheguevara_> all kde4 revus gone then, great
<cheguevara_> will resume packaging the rest tomorrow probably
<cheguevara_> been busy at work
<nosrednaekim> hey.... you think we sould add a java IRC applet to kubuntu.org?
<nosrednaekim> *could
<Riddell> nosrednaekim: no
<Riddell> since there's no irc server on that machine
<nosrednaekim> why not?
<Riddell> nixternal: could you take a look at http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=qdevelop and see if you can advocate it again
<Riddell> should be ready for upload
<Tm_T> Riddell: remember your "channel is not fully synced yet" error in irssi?
<Riddell> Tm_T: yep
<txwikinger> I think nixternal is in exams
<Tm_T> Riddell: I have it now in #ubuntu
<Riddell> Tm_T: nasty
<Tm_T> aye
<cheguevara_> you don't need for an irc server to be on the same machine as java applet
<Riddell> Tm_T: I had to /disconnect and /connect
<Tm_T> I refuse to do so
<Riddell> cheguevara_: you'd need a server of some sort, and I'm pretty sure the sysadmins won't allow it
<txwikinger> Riddell: Is there any common way to deal with missing icons in KDE menus for gnome apps, which have the icons in artwork packages?
<cheguevara_> Riddell, you just make it connect to irc.freenode.org
<Riddell> txwikinger: fix the gnome package
<txwikinger> to depend on the artwork package?
<Riddell> cheguevara_: the java applet?  fortunately java applets can't talk to random machines
<Riddell> txwikinger: no, by putting the icon in the package where it belongs
<cheguevara_> Riddell, i have one for my network
<cheguevara_> on a completely different server
<Riddell> txwikinger: why would a hicolour icon be in an artwork package anyway?
<txwikinger> I don't know.. maybe in order to have different themes
<Riddell> txwikinger: what's the package and the icon you're talking about?
<Riddell> cheguevara_: I'm unconvinced
<txwikinger> well there are several ones... serpentine is one of them
<cheguevara_> Riddell, pjirc.com
<Riddell> cheguevara_: further freenode won't want anonymous gateways
<cheguevara_> that might be true
<cheguevara_> http://java.freenode.net/
<cheguevara_> they got their own anyway :P
<cheguevara_> You can link to ours, and send users right to your channel. Use the link:
<cheguevara_> http://java.freenode.net//index.php?channel=yourchannel
<Riddell> voila
<Riddell> I'll leave that to mhb and the new website
<cheguevara_> :P
<cheguevara_> oh we getting a new website
 * nosrednaekim love giving mhb things to do..
<Riddell> Icon=gnome-dev-cdrom-audio  oh crivvens
<Riddell> cheguevara_: so where is that icon found?
<Riddell> mm, no
<Riddell> txwikinger: so where is that icon found?
<cheguevara_> i was about to say :P
<Riddell> I'm quite certain it won't be in hicolour
<Riddell> /usr/share/icons/gnome/22x22/devices/gnome-dev-cdrom-audio.png
<Riddell> txwikinger: that'll be a bug then.  unfortunately it's the sort that people often don't care about since it only shows up to users of the other desktop
<txwikinger> Riddell: gnome-icon-theme-*
<txwikinger> yes you got the right one
<nosrednaekim> for instance... the compizconfig-control center has absolutely no icons at all.
<Riddell> txwikinger: the way to fix it is by putting that icon into the serpentine package and installing to /usr/share/icons/hicolor/22x22/apps/serpentine.png
<txwikinger> ok.. thanks Riddell
<Riddell> nosrednaekim: same issue I expect
<txwikinger> I will do this and continue with all those other packages that I find like that
<nosrednaekim> <_<
<Riddell> diffs for icons are tricky too, you need to use diff -ua and uuencode it
<Riddell> thanks txwikinger
<txwikinger> as a patch in debian?
<Riddell> txwikinger: yes
<txwikinger> yes.. I thought so
<blizzzek> gn8
<Riddell> txwikinger: well the icon file can just be uuencoded
<Riddell> txwikinger: you need to patch the .desktop file and add a rule to uudecode the icons and install them
<txwikinger> right.. do you know an example package?
<txwikinger> well.. I think it is simple enough, I can probably just do it myself
<Riddell> apachelogger: amarok uploaded to hardy and gutsy-backports but the publisher is turned off for alpha 2 so it won't compile yet
<Tm_T> Amarok2 ?
<Riddell> Tm_T: 1.4.8
<Tm_T> aa roger
<Riddell> apachelogger: I've uploaded it to the kubuntu ppa too
 * Riddell snoozes, at last
<Tm_T> Riddell: sleep well :))
<cheguevara_> good night Riddell
<ardchoille> !away > gryc
<jjesse> evening
<Tm_T> morning
<Tm_T> I wonder what's with Jucato...
<Hobbsee> been eaten?
<Tm_T> well haven't seen him
<jjesse> i haven't seen him either, haven't been on much lately either
<Tm_T> also he doesn't answer in Jabber either
 * Tm_T is worried
<nosrednaekim> yeah......
<nixternal> bug #177036
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 177036 in kdebase "unable to mount hard disks which are not already mounted" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177036
<nixternal> Riddell: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/HardyHeron/Alpha2/Kubuntu
<nixternal> when the Amarok news hits for 1.4.8, we need to toss some features in the release notes
<ardchoille> Since I feel that irc is a bit impersonal for this.. where would I send an email if I wanted to thank the folks who do that packaging?
<stdin> ardchoille: the kubuntu-devel mailinglist maybe
<ardchoille> Sounds good
<stdin> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/kubuntu-devel
<nixternal> ardchoille: since I do all of the work, you can just email me :p
<ardchoille> hehe
<nixternal> does Kubuntu default to using the system speaker and beeping? like in Konsole? I can't remember
<stdin> I don't know, I would go and find out but LimCore annoys me :)
<stdin> defaults to using system sounds on my laptop
<_StefanS_> morning
<_StefanS_> Riddell: did you get my patch for k3b?
<Riddell> _StefanS_: yes thanks, but it should wait until alpha 2 is out
<_StefanS_> Riddell: yep fair enough  :)
<buz> is there any way to get the webkit konqui from the livecd on gutsy?
<Riddell> buz: no, you'd need to compile it
<buz> any reason why the cd doesnt boot in qemu, btw?
<buz> i get bumped to busybox
<Riddell> buz: the KDE 4 CD?
<buz> yes kde4 rc2 kubuntu live cd
<Riddell> buz: worked for me in virtualbox
<Riddell> ** testers needed of amarok in  deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu {hardy,gutsy} main
<buz> i get to see the startup screen, but when i hit enter i get some console ouput then busybox
<Riddell> _StefanS_: doesn't look like alpha 2 is coming out imminently, I've uploaded your patch thanks
<Riddell> nixternal: top work on that alpha 2 page.  I've added notes about hard disk mounting and webkit and removed references to LTS since that doesn't seem to apply to us
<doc__> hi there
<Riddell> hi doc__
<sebas> Riddell: Does that mean the Kubuntu won't be supported for three years?
<Riddell> sebas: mm
<_StefanS_> Riddell: cool, thanks :)
<stdin> Riddell: here's an early christmas present, a ton of debdiffs :) http://paste.stdin.me.uk/diffs/ these fix passing arguments to executables and add PATH to wrapper scripts (needed for things like kfmclient)
<sebas> Riddell: What's "mm"? :)
<Riddell> stdin: cool, thanks
<Riddell> sebas: "yes, seems so"
<sebas> Riddell: Ah, thanks
<sebas> Do you know reasons for that?
<Riddell> sebas: "to concentrate on kde 4"
<sebas> Riddell: Aye. Does that also mean Kubuntu Hardy fill have KDE 4 as default desktop?
<Riddell> sebas: nope
<sebas> Ok, thanks for the info :)
<Riddell> stdin: setting PATH there might stop kde 3 apps from running
<stdin> Riddell: what kde 3 apps run from the kde4 wrapper scripts?
<sebas> Riddell: Would releasing 3.5.9 have changed anything about that, do you think?
<Riddell> sebas: dunno, you'd need to ask the tech board
<sebas> I'll go hacking on KDE4 instead, I think ;-)
<sebas> Sorry for you to hear that it's not supported as well as the GNOME desktop, btw.
<Riddell> sebas: me too
<sebas> OTOH, Qt3 is not supported by TT anymore as well, so that might also be an issue
<stdin> Riddell: if you're running a kde4 app that opens another app then you'd expect it to open the kde4 version anyway, so I can't see how setting the PATH can harm anything there (unless you know something I don't)
<Riddell> stdin: spose so
<Riddell> stdin: you wouldn't happen to remember who tested kde 4 against libgif would you?
<stdin> I think it was cheguevara
<stdin> yep, it was
<Riddell> would make sense to make that change at the same time
<mhb> ryanakca: not here, I presume?
<Riddell> ah, just the man
 * cheguevara looks around
<Riddell> cheguevara: did you have patches for the libungif -> libgif transition for kde 4?
<cheguevara> yep
<cheguevara> they are in a launchpad bug
<cheguevara> sec let me get the number
<cheguevara> bug 176836
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 176836 in kde4libs "Rebuild kde4libs against libgif instead of libungif" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176836
<cheguevara> also note debian bug 401287
<ubotu> Debian bug 401287 in libgif4 "libungif to libgif transition" [Wishlist,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/401287
<Riddell> cheguevara: this is the more general bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libungif4/+bug/174252
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 174252 in libungif4 "transition to libgif" [Undecided,In progress]
<Riddell> cheguevara: if you fancy taking that on that would be great :)
<cheguevara> Riddell, yep count me in
<cheguevara> am off to work for now though, cya
<Riddell> win 13
<Riddell> tsk
<Lure> Riddell: should we add digikam 0.9.3 and new kipi-plugins to Alpha announcement?
<Jucato> excuse me, kinda new around here. what's the kdebase-bin-kde3 package for? (tried to upgrade amarok using the ppa Riddell gave out)
<Riddell> Lure: please do
<Lure> Riddell: will try to find some links to add
<Riddell> Jucato: makes kde 4 packages co-installable
<Jucato> oh
<mhb> ubuntu has some nice artwork concepts...
<mhb> I really hope Kubuntu would look like that one day, too
<Riddell> Jucato: did it work?
<Jucato> just upgrading right now
<mhb> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/Hardy/Alternate/BasicIdeals I like ... looks much more modern than Kubuntu now.
<mhb> more modern than current GNOME theme, too.
<blizzzek> i like the notification
<Riddell> mhb: I don't think that has anything to do with what they'll actually use
<Jucato> are Ubuntu's menus really rounded like that? O.o
<mhb> Riddell: no, it is just community suggestions.
<Jucato> they look nice though... :)
<mhb> also mockups.
<Lure> Riddell, nixternal: digikam added, you should fix my english though ;-) :  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron/Alpha2/Kubuntu
<mhb> Note to bloggers: experimental packages do not indicate taking a clear position.
<mhb> what does that mean?
<mhb> I am not getting the you-know-who context of the message.
<mhb> also, the "Tasty menu" suggests that we are going to switch it for K Menu.
<Riddell> mhb: http://liquidat.wordpress.com/2007/12/20/kubuntus-kde-4-livecd-comes-with-webkit-enabled-konqueror/
<mhb> Riddell: thanks.
<Riddell> Jucato: can you test amarok in gutsy-backports?
<mhb> what is your opinion on Kubuntu vs. Ubuntus configuration tools?
<mhb> I mean those that are not shared by both.
<Jucato> Riddell: I just finished upgrading to the PPA's amarok (1.4.8?)
<Riddell> Jucato: ok, does it work?
<Riddell> mhb: I can't say I have one
<stdin> works for me, listening now :)
<Riddell> stdin: in gutsy PPA?
<Jucato> worksforme2
<Jucato> :D
<Riddell> great
<stdin> Riddell: PPA
<blizzzek> amarok 1.4.8 is doing fine here as well, but i am listening only
<stdin> I don't see it in -backpores yet anyway
<stdin> *backports
<Jucato> backpores.. lol :)
<Jucato> where can I read about Kubuntu Hardy not being LTS anymore? (just got back)
<Riddell> Jucato: it's not written anywhere
<mhb> it is not?
<Jucato> oh...
<Riddell> mhb: seems not
<mhb> how come? Who decided it?
<Riddell> mhb: you'd need to ask the tech board
<Jucato> ouch...
<Jucato> :(
<blizzzek> Jucato: some lines i saved to link in german channel http://pastebin.kubuntu-de.org/328562
<mhb> ah, so it's another move in "Pushing Kubuntu off the cliff" from the Canonical team.
<Jucato> I hope not
<mhb> what else?
<Riddell> mhb: I have no comment, as I say ask the tech board
<Hobbsee> Riddell: where was this publically announced?
<Hobbsee> i didnt' see it in the tech board summaries?
<Jucato> oooh hi Hobbsee! :)
<Riddell> Hobbsee: it wasn't
<Hobbsee> heya Jucato!
<Hobbsee> Riddell: was it discussed in their meetings?
<Jucato> mhb: um... dunno... trying to have a positive outlook for once in my life
<Riddell> Hobbsee: not that I know of
<Hobbsee> well, in that case, presumably we can go for kde4 by deafult then
<Hobbsee> Riddell: they dropping it to univers etoo?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: no
<Lure> mhb: I am not sure if it make sense to support kde3 for three years if upstream will mostly move on kde4
<Lure> mhb: but from positioning statement from canonical it is not good time
<mhb> Lure: it is a wiser choice than supporting KDE4 at this time.
<Lure> mhb: for sure, but is it smart to support kde3 now for three years if you can anticipate most of desktop users to switch in half that time?
<Lure> mhb: when hardy 18 month support (regular) expires, kde 4.0 will be on the marked for 24 months already
<Lure> mhb: I am sure at thet point in time, we would be able to persuade users to switch to shiny kde4
<mhb> the point of LTS is to provide a good distro for the cautious users.
<Lure> mhb: or will they swith to ubuntu/gnome before </sarcastic> ;-)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: what then happens for those who have done a lts kubuntu dapper?
<Hobbsee> do we then support dapper --> hardy+4, for kubuntu users?
<mhb> you know, ordinary Ubuntu users usually also switch to newer GNOMEs and Ubuntu releases.
<Riddell> Hobbsee: dunno, "ask the tech board"
<mhb> and I think KDE3 is pretty rock solid.
<Riddell> you could also try asking the desktop team who are meeting now
<mhb> can we expect Kubuntu getting completely unsupported in the near future?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: right, they don't plan to at all
<Jucato> btw sorry I missed the last meeting and the tutorials day... real life infringes...
<Hobbsee> nice way to shoot kubuntu in the foot, commercially.
<mhb> to me it kind of says "you are not going to get any more money. ever. And get ready for Ubuntu killing off the Kubuntu branch."
<iRon> they affraid kde4 as a gnome killer :)
<mhb> iRon: I doubt it.
<mhb> iRon: they believe in GNOME the same way Microsoft believes about Windows.
<mhb> the majority uses it - it is the best.
<mhb> Jucato: by the way
<mhb> Jucato: how did you find out about this?
<Jucato> mhb: [22:00] <blizzzek> Jucato: some lines i saved to link in german channel http://pastebin.kubuntu-de.org/328562
<Jucato> mhb: I walked into that conversation
<Jucato> (sorry if I opened a can of worms or something...)
<mhb> Jucato: no can of worms should be left unopened.
<Hobbsee> mhb: apparently the logic is "focus on supporting upgrades, or on kde4, but not both"
<mhb> actually the logic would be nice if we made the choice.
<Nightrose> sorry to hear about the LTS stuff - hope you find a way around it all :(
<Nightrose> and to get the mood up here a bit:
<mhb> I always thought of Kubuntu as being self-sufficient, at least the TB should have warned us or something.
<Nightrose> You Rock! and you know!
<Nightrose> ;-)
<Jucato> yay for Nightrose! :D
<mhb> Riddell: can we blog about this?
<Riddell> mhb: would seem politer just to ask for now
<mhb> okay I will wait with this.
<Riddell> mhb: well the meeting is pretty much over if you're going to
<mhb> I dunno.
<mhb> I know how people that ask random questions during meetings are treated.
<Lure> Riddell: who did make decision? TB, desktop-team, canonical?
<Riddell> Lure: dunno, you'd need to ask
 * Lure will have to run now, bbl
<Hobbsee> tb, presumably
<mhb> guess I asked too late.
<Hobbsee> mhb: you realise this means that we *could* have kde4 by default...
<Jucato> [20:01] <sebas> Riddell: Aye. Does that also mean Kubuntu Hardy fill have KDE 4 as default desktop?
<Jucato> [20:01] <Riddell> sebas: nope
<Jucato> :D
 * Hobbsee is told that the kubuntu council makes a judgement on this, as there's no commercial support LTS involved.
<Hobbsee> Jucato: not if the council overrules riddell
<Jucato> we can do that? O.o
 * Jucato runs for cover
<Hobbsee> Jucato: apparently, yes we can.
<mhb> actually...
<mhb> that might give us a user boost.
<Hobbsee> mhb: if it's not a LTS, then i'm told that Riddell only counts as a community member, when it comes to decision making
<Hobbsee> mhb: the canonical powers that be decide what Riddell does, to a degree, and the rest of us are free to choose what kubuntu does
<mhb> I do not like the idea of overthrowing Riddell at all.
<mhb> now overthrowing a company position, that is something I have no problem with.
<Jucato> hehe :)
<Hobbsee> mhb: if he's just a member of the council, for the purposes of this discussion....
<Hobbsee> then any other group of them could, and sometimes should, overthrow him
<Hobbsee> otherwise it's a dictatorship, isnt it?
<Jucato> yep
<mhb> hmm, not sure.
<Jucato> he's our bdfl :)
<mhb> actually it would be a meritocracy
<Jucato> anything below him is a meritocracy. but he's still the bdfl :)
<mhb> if he is against something and he has a reason, I am convinced we should not overthrow him.
<Hobbsee> mhb: would you be happy to overthrow me, for the same thing?
<Hobbsee> being as a community member, but a rather respected one?
<Jucato> s/member/manager/
<mhb> Hobbsee: no. I like the idea of self-overthrowing - if the majority has a sane argument for it, then one should acknowledge it.
<mhb> if you had a sane opinion, and I did have a radical one, I would not want to overthrow you.
<mhb> shipping KDE4 as default would count as a radical opinion, so if Riddell did not want it ( and if he told us why), I guess I would reconsider.
<Hobbsee> well, one would be graciously doing that anyway, you'd hope
<mhb> mmm, drama
<mhb> seele: ping, I have got a KDE-related usability question you might help me with :o)
<mhb> seele: if there is a KDE configuration tool and a GNOME configuration tool doing exactly the same thing (like managing users), does it make sense to have a different widget placement and workflow?
<mhb> seele: should we focus on having a good usable way of managing users and make the UI the same or are there reasons for not doing that?
<seele> mhb: you mean having the interfaces match?
<mhb> yes, as much as widgets allow.
<seele> yeah.. i dont see why not
<seele> if gnome spent a lot of time developing a good interface, why couldnt kde learn from it?  or vice versa?
<mhb> okay, thanks
 * mhb was looking at users-admin and userconfig
<sgm> Ðóññêèå åñòü?
<Hobbsee> ?
<sgm> Ñäåñü êòî íèáóäü èç Ðîñèè åñòü
<mhb> umm... I am so embarassed by asking, but where is the guidance SVN branch currently located? I am looking for the KDE4 initial ports.
<mhb> Lure: ah, you might know
<mhb> Lure: do you know where the KDE4 ports of guidance are located?
<mhb> on KDE SVN.
<mhb> I am always lost there.
<Lure> mhb: will try to find link for you...
<Riddell> mhb: http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/extragear/utils/guidance/
<Riddell> but the only thing that's ported is powermanager
<Riddell> and that's being dropped for a plasma thingy
<mhb> funny, as it is being dropped.
<Lure> Riddell: right, that is it
<mhb> hmm, is there a good PyKDE4 package for Kubuntu?
<Lure> mhb: this was done by new contributor and sebas just commited his work
<Riddell> mhb: python-kde4 is packaged
<mhb> thanks
<bddebian> Heya
<sebas> mhb, hobbsee: I think it would make a lot of sense to ship 4.0 by default
<sebas> - 3.x has been rather limiting, the past Kubuntu releases were boring and there wasn't much new to add
<sebas> - It's not an LTS
<sebas> - Enterprisey customers can just use GNOME
<sebas> - Lots of people will install 4.0 anyway, so if you ship 3.x, you need to support two desktops
<Lure> sebas: +1
<mhb> sebas: I agree with you, as Kubuntu is no longer an LTS.
<Lure> sebas: if it is not LTS, it makes sense to be kde4
<Lure> sebas: but we should know this at UDS time, so the focus of discussions could be different
<mhb> indeed.
<sebas> - If you ship 3.x, no new contributors will come to help Kubuntu, it's too boring and deprecated
<sebas> Lure: That's Canonical's fault. They should've told "at UDS time" that Kubuntu Hardy won't be LTS
<sebas> Or rather s/Canonical/Techboard
<mhb> thank god for the 14 days meeting cycles.
<mhb> wow, this saturday already? :o)
<Jucato> hm.. that can't be right?
<Jucato> the last one was on the 13th right?
<Jucato> or 12th?
<mhb> sounds right.
<mhb> we switch from Wednesdays to Saturdays.
<mhb> so both the weekenders and the non-weekenders make it.
<mhb> I guess.
<sebas> It should maybe discussed on the mailinglist already?
<blizzzek> i hope its thursday, cause i have to write a test in friday...
<blizzzek> s/in/on
<mhb> sebas: it should be, but there has been no official information from canonical yet, unfortunately.
<sebas> The problem being?
<mhb> nobody wants to announce it?
<mhb> I guess.
<sebas> I can blog it
<mhb> right, I could do that too - but I hoped for a official source (meeting logs, TB member announcement) before writing facts that may not be confirmed.
<Riddell> I have a short e-mail announce in preparation
<sebas> I don't care about this bureaucracy, quite frankly.
<sebas> Have to run out now ...
<sebas> see you later
<mhb> sebas: see you later
<mhb> so, who's a KDE4 lover around?
<mhb> apachelogger: ping
<Nightrose> mhb: he just went away
<mhb> hmm
<mhb> Nightrose: are you familiar with Amarok as well?
<Nightrose> i am
<mhb> hmm, never mind
<Nightrose> <- community manager of amarok
<mhb> Nightrose: when is the Amarok 2 due?
<Nightrose> no due date yet
<Nightrose> "when it´s done" ;-)
<mhb> ah.
<Nightrose> expect a release in 1 quater of 08 though i think
<mhb> okay.
<Nightrose> alpha maybe
<Nightrose> or beta
<Lure> mhb: digikam for kde4 release plan: http://www.digikam.org/?q=about/releaseplan
<mhb> so, which apps will be good enough for KDE 4.0 release? I guess Konqueror, Dolphin, Konsole, Kopete hopefully.
<Lure> mhb: and it is conservative as gilles thinks kde4.0 will be late
<Lure> mhb: would be good to know about koffice
<blizzzek> mhb: what about okular?
<mhb> blizzzek: I dunno, I haven't concentrated much on KDE4 now, just used in once in a while.
<mhb> blizzzek: okular as well, if you say so
<blizzzek> mhb: its fantastic in my opinion, for making notes in pdf documents
<mhb> ah, should try that soon.
<mhb> we'll have to provide some KDE3 apps along with the KDE4. Would the libs fit on the CD?
<mhb> both the KDE3 and the KDE4.
<mhb> so amarok, digikam, kaffeine, k3b are the ones that would have to be provided... do you know of more?
<Riddell> adept
<blizzzek> konversation
<mhb> there's no kde4 port for it? aww.
<Riddell> oh and kdepim
<mhb> yes, naturally.
<mhb> Riddell: how is the KDE4 cd build governed?
<Riddell> mhb: what kde 4 cd?  how do you mean governed?
<mhb> Riddell: could a mere mortal see how much libraries take up, how much will this app and that app affect the CD size?
<mhb> yes, KDE4 CD
<Riddell> mhb: since there's no hardy KDE 4 CD yet there's nothing to see.  it's blocking on the seeds being remade in a new format
<Riddell> of course you could make a chroot and add the package then run squashfs on it as a rough guess
<mhb> Riddell: is the announcement going public soon?
 * mhb would like to start the ML discussions already :o)
<Riddell> mhb: yeah, e-mail going out in a few minutes
<iRon> Riddell: so, what about bullet-proof-x on which i'm working now? i need to do it for kde4?
<mhb> iRon: nothing is final yet
<Riddell> iRon: that's an interesting question
<Riddell> iRon: there is pretty certain to be both kde 3 and kde 4 CDs whatever happens
<mhb> iRon: I hope to make the decision quick and painless, hopefully we can agree on something on Saturday.
<mhb> but don't worry, your work will not be in vain.
<iRon> i have kde4 compiled from svn, so i could do it for both kde3 and kde4..
<iRon> :)
<Riddell> iRon: that would keep everyone happy
<Riddell> iRon: in general development should be done for kde 4 these days as the priority
<Riddell> of course there's no displayconfig for kde 4 yet
<iRon> i see..
<Riddell> but the kde 3 one ought to run
<apache|mobile> mhb: pong
<mhb> apache|mobile: it is okay, keep mobiling
<apache|mobile> okay
<seele> haha, awesome
<seele> some guy with an OLPC came and sat next to me in the cafe I'm at
<Riddell> seele: did he steal it from a child in an improvirished country?
<seele> Riddell: lol, i hope not
<seele> he might have bought one and donated one.. there was a donation campaign last month during thanksgiving holiday
<seele> i'll ask him when he gets back
<seele> (he's picking up his order)
<Riddell> people: my internet has died, if someone wants to branch the website and add the amarok announcement I can merge it in
<Riddell> mhb: there you go
<seele> got it during the donation campaign
<seele> although he just sold two rich old ladies on doing their own donations
<Riddell> I do believe my internet may have fixed itself
<nosrednaekim> shees, talk about "flame against kubuntu" on liquidat's blog.
<seele> nosrednaekim: am i missing something?  i don't see anything about kubuntu in his latest entry
<nosrednaekim> kubuntu kde4 test cd with webkit..
<seele> oh, yesterday's post
<seele> he just posted about flash.. so i thought it was the timing ;)
<nosrednaekim> haveta go take my driving test, BBL
<seele> good luck
<Riddell> apache|mobile: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/amarok-1.4.8.php
<apache|mobile> Riddell: thank you
<mhb> Riddell: thanks.
<mhb> Riddell: "development
<mhb> efforts will be directed towards KDE 4 and releasing Kubuntu 8.04 with
<mhb> the option of using either KDE 3.5 or KDE 4."
<mhb> how can we achieve that?
<mhb> surely it won't fit on a single CD.
<Riddell> we'd need to have 2 CDs
<Riddell> that's always been the plan
<mhb> hmm, okay.
<mhb> can we decide which one will get shipped to users?
<Riddell> dunno
<mhb> i.e. can we decide on making the KDE4 the default one.
<Riddell> dunno
<mhb> if you don't, then who does?
<apache|mobile> a buddha might
<Riddell> keybuk says he's happy to take questions (although he might be away just now)
<mhb> hmm, okay
<Riddell> putting KDE 4 in main would be tricky
<jpatrick> can't cd building take packages from universe?
<nixternal> mhb: those Artwork ideas for Ubuntu look super hot!
<Riddell> it could yes
<nixternal> Jucato: welcome back!
<jpatrick> isn't that why xubuntu packages got demoted?
<mhb> hey nixternal
<mhb> nixternal: up to date with the news?
<nixternal> nope
<yuriy> Jucato's back?
<mhb> nixternal: Kubuntu Hardy will not be an LTS, many suggest having KDE4 as default then...
<yuriy> I'm confused by Riddell's e-mail.  Kubuntu Hardy won't be LTS?
<mhb> yuriy: yes.
<mhb> yuriy: it will not
<mhb> yuriy: however, that may be a good thing if you're a KDE4 fan.
<nixternal> ya, I knew Kubuntu Hardy wasn't LTS and that is why I really wanted to work on the KDE 4 stuff
<nixternal> I forgot to remove that from the Template I made for the wiki
<yuriy> well doesn't matter to me much, not like i'm purchasing support, but isn't this canonical's decision? don't they have to support all packages in main, including KDE, for 36 months for an LTS?
<nixternal> there is no doubt we should have KDE 4 by default
<nixternal> that will help katapult (heh, like that?) us big time and gain us some devs hopefully
<nixternal> +100 million dollars
<mhb> right
<nixternal> </dr. evil voice>
<Nightrose> +1 nixternal
<mhb> let's hope the powers above us will allow us to do that.
<nixternal> who are the powers above us?
<jpatrick> TechBoard?
<nixternal> wouldn't that be a Kubuntu CC thing?
<nixternal> if they CC votes yes and we pressure the tech board, it shouldn't be difficult at all
<nixternal> plus, I can blog about it to make some noise and get support from the community to help us push for it if need be, as well as everyone else in here can blog about it (ie. Riddell and the other folks on Planet KDE)
<Nightrose> cunt me in if needed ;-)
<jpatrick> count*
<nixternal> haha, ya, if my mom seen that, she would have just died
<mhb> nixternal: it would be , however, we have not decided the LTS-ness either.
<Nightrose> jpatrick: :) sorry yea
<jpatrick> Nightrose: machs nichts
<Nightrose> ;-)
 * Nightrose should not type faster than she can think
<yuriy> wouldn't kde4 by default require either ports of all utilities such as knetworkmanager or more space on the CD for kde3libs
<nixternal> we still have Dapper which isn't even 2 years old yet, waiting another 2 years for an LTS release still puts us within the 5 year time-frame
<Jucato> yuriy: I *think* I'm back...
<Jucato> thanks nixternal :)
<jpatrick> yo Jucato!
<Jucato> although *back* doesn't mean much to me right now :P
<yuriy> Jucato: well welcome back anyways :)
<mhb> nixternal: go blog about it
<Jucato> (almost as much as front, side, top or bottom :P)
<Jucato> hi jpatrick
<nixternal> ooh
 * nixternal hits the blog
<Jucato> pre-New Year's resolution... cut down on the blonts :)
<yuriy> Jucato: i think nixternal is looking for some blonts ^
<Jucato> heh yeah. that was directed at him :P
<Jucato> 2nd thing I did after coming back was open a can of worms... I seem to have a talent for doing that :P
<nixternal> Jucato: I don't blont :)
<nixternal> http://www.nixternal.com/tmp/kde4.txt  <-- Riddell does that sound about right? not misrepresenting I hope
 * Jucato cries fowl
<nixternal> why are you crying a duck?
<Jucato> hm... I was thinking more of a chicken...
<Jucato> coz I'm hungry :P
<ardchoille> hi Jucato
<Jucato> hi ardchoille
<Jucato> oh right congrats :)
<ardchoille> Thanks :)
<jpatrick> nixternal: add a link to the tutorials maybe?
<Jucato> ok now that was stupid of me lol!
<Jucato> ctrl+w on the wrong window/tab
<Riddell> nixternal: now there's putting a positive spin on things
<nixternal> you like?
<Riddell> nixternal: I'd leave you "by default" since that could mean various things
<nixternal> dude, I am happier than a homeless person winning the lotto right about now :)
<gribelu> does anyone else have ugly looking gtk apps on kde3 on hardy?
<gribelu> new profile didn't help.. or reinstalling gtk-qt-engine
<nixternal> my apps look fine, but I am using that gtk-qt-engine
<nixternal> then again, I haven't upgraded in a couple of weeks now because there are still some apps that want to "remove" themselves
<gribelu> i have all the recent updates but i've been having this problem for about a week. I kept hoping that i wasn't the only one :)
<nixternal> so this will obviously be a 2 CD thing as well as a single DVD correct Riddell?
<Riddell> nixternal: nothing is very obvious right now
<nixternal> OK
<Riddell> nixternal: but yes, I'm pretty sure there will be kde 3 and kde 4 CDs
<Jucato> yuriy: regarding Canonical's support for everything in main, I think that misconception was somewhat discussed in the ubuntu-devel-discuss list (regarding Xubuntu and some proposal to merge sections)
<nixternal> alrighty, I am ready to hack on some KDE 4 lovin'! what needs to be done?
<Jucato> nixternal: everything? :)
<Riddell> nixternal: you could upload stdin's patches
<nixternal> link?
<Riddell> along with cheguevara's one for libgif
<nixternal> links? :)
<Riddell> http://paste.stdin.me.uk/diffs/
<Riddell> https://launchpad.net/bugs/176836
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 176836 in kde4libs "Rebuild kde4libs against libgif instead of libungif" [Undecided,New]
<Riddell> nixternal: for the libgif one, you then need to change the build-dep of the others to that version of kdelibs
<mhb> nixternal: also, making the critical KDE3 apps work with KDE4 would rock.
<nixternal> Recent flash plugins didn’t work with newer Konqueror versions. But now the Fedora-KDE team released new KDE packages with support for the newest flash in Konqueror
<nixternal> I am taking it we are also going to roll out something or something is currently in the works for this?
<yuriy> I get "subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1" on kdm when trying to install kde4rc2 from PPA
<nixternal> Riddell: so all KDE 4 packages need a rebuild against the new kdelibs I am about to rebuild?
<Riddell> nixternal: actually if you're doing that, you may as well merge with debian and get their new linker flag
<nixternal> k
<Riddell> nixternal: flash, the patches have known problems, I can put them in hardy but not yet go for SRU
<nixternal> gotcha
<fdoving> Riddell: did you see pittis comment on 162233? - will you also upload to hardy if neccesary? the fix is commited to KDE svn, i'm not sure about the age of the sources in hardy, if the kde commit is included or not, as i don't have hardy anywhere.
<Lure> bug 162233
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 162233 in kdelibs "KIO FTP is shortening the URL" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162233
<Lure> nixternal: reading comment on your blog: LTS provides only 3 years support on desktop (and 5 years on server)
<nixternal> err, I caught that too and was in the process of editing the comment
<nixternal> fixed
<nixternal> I was going through editing the last one and decided to just create a new comment
<nixternal> are there any statistics that show how many people are still using Kubuntu 6.06?
<nixternal> I spoke to one of the Canonical Support people not to long ago and they said they were unaware of any Kubuntu 6.06 support contracts
<nixternal> then again, the guy I talked to, said the guy whose laptop we were fixing, was the only Kubuntu contract he knew of off the top of his head :)
<yuriy> hmm i don't have any options for a KDE4/cmake project in kdevelop
<nixternal> I should not have blogged, my site has been killed :(
<Nightrose> hehe nixternal - didn´t you expect that to happen?
<nixternal> no, but I can guarantee the nasty letter from Dreamhost on this one
<nixternal> well, I can SSH into my webserver, that's about it
<nixternal> haha
<fdoving> you need a mirror :)
<nixternal> We pushed out a bit of code and it’s having an adverse effect on almost all of our servers. If your site is down now, we’re aware of the issue and are working hard to get everything back up ASAP. Please keep an eye on this status post, as we’ll update it as soon as we have any further information. We’re sorry for the inconvenience this causes you.
<nixternal> whew, it wasn't me :)
<nosrednaekim> hee
<nosrednaekim> is this true? https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2007-December/002066.html
<jpatrick> nosrednaekim: yes
<nosrednaekim> I guess thats good
<jpatrick> it rocKs
<nosrednaekim> we can concentrate on kde4
<ardchoille> If I find a bug in LP and I can easily duplicate it, may I mark it as confirmed?
<ardchoille> Oh, it's already confirmed. But is there anything else I can do to help triage this bug?
<jpatrick> say it affects you as well?
<ardchoille> Will do
<steveire> Will soprano v1.99 be in gutsy any time soon or where can I get a trustworthy package?
<ardchoille> How do I change "Status" and "Importance" for LP bugs?
<jpatrick> ardchoille: hit the yellow part under the title
<ardchoille> aha
<ardchoille> I don't seem to have access to change importance, but that's ok.
<nixternal> merges.ubuntu.com only does merges between hardy and unstable right? it doesn't pull down mergest from experimental?
<jpatrick> nixternal: use dad, it's better
<nixternal> well, I was looking for an easy way out in doing debian kde4 merge with ubuntu kde4 ;)
<jpatrick> and more up to date sometimes
<steveire> Anyone?
<steveire> I'd prefer not to have to compile kdesupport...
<steveire> Well, that's what I'm doing now :(
<jpatrick> steveire: is it not in the kubuntu-members-kde4 repo?
<jpatrick> jour Tonio_
<ardchoille> triaging bugs is kinda fun :)
<steveire> jpatrick: I'm not aware of that.
<Jucato> ardchoille: going crazy is always fun :)
<ardchoille> omg, did I just label myself as a geek?
<Jucato> you can try to do something I said I'd do but never got around to doing...
<Jucato> (triage adept bugs...)
<ardchoille> What's that?
<nosrednaekim> ardchoille: we already knew what.
<ardchoille> oh
<ardchoille> hahaha
<nosrednaekim> Jucato: heya... we were getting worried about you :D
<Jucato> orly? :)
<nosrednaekim> yeah
<Jucato> just had some down time due to real life... and  I feel another down time coming up :)
 * Jucato needs to go to bed after taking asthma meds...
<nosrednaekim> ah
<jpatrick> steveire: ah, that repo has  1.98.0~rc
<steveire> jpatrick: I've got it from svn anyway. Means I have to keep it up to date myself. The things I have to do...... :)
<Jucato> !info libsoprano4 hardy
<ubotu> libsoprano4: Qt4 interface to RDF storage. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.99~rc2-0ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 554 kB, installed size 1788 kB
<Jucato> or switch to hardy? :)
<nixternal> I am going to merge in a update soprano package in a bit, unless someone wants to hop on it, it is listed in MoM
 * Jucato wonders when there will be a SiS and a BrO...
<nixternal> I am getting killed with LTS/KDE4 comments, questions, and then some right now
<nixternal> I knew I should have taken a chill pill
<nixternal> but damnit, I was excited! :)
<Jucato> good for you :)
<fdoving> kde4 visual effects are cool. not unstable either. :)
<nixternal> just think about it for a second, it would be impossible for the current amount of volunteers we have to maintain both 3.5 and 4 to the point where we could do LTS as well
<nixternal> we could go the LTS route, neglect creating a kick ass KDE 4 distro, and then come this time next year, we have to play catchup, not with Ubuntu, but with dozens of other KDE 4 distros
<jpatrick> nixternal: you have +1000 from me for KDE4
<nixternal> we don't have the manpower and our bdfl is stretched thin as it is
<fdoving> maintaining kde4 in it's .0 or pre .0 state for 3 years would be a nice job. backporting all fixes, etc. :)
<nixternal> I am sure that if this was Canonical's decision, they did their homework
<Yorokobi> nixternal, fwiw, your response to the -devel mailing list convinced me :)
<nixternal> unless of course this is a plan of theirs to make us fail :p
<nixternal> Yorokobi: woohoo! :)
<nixternal> that would suck
<txwikinger> hi nixternal, how was your exam?
 * Jucato tries not to think at all :)
<nixternal> txwikinger: put this way, I HATE BROWSERS!
 * Jucato beds
<nixternal> and a lack of standards
<nixternal> I wrote all of my code in standard, tested it with jslint, it was perfect
<txwikinger> nixternal: I gathered so far...
<nixternal> but...IE 6, IE 7, and Firefox on Windows had issues
<nixternal> but it worked great in Konqi, Opera, Safari, and FF on Linux
<txwikinger> cool
<nixternal> the FF thing struck me as odd, but I wouldn't put blame on FF, but the stupid Windows boxes the professors use
<txwikinger> and if anybody complains... they are all free :)
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> I told my professor to get with it and use real stuff
<nixternal> err, free stuff
<nixternal> if we had at least 25 more active devs, then we could do both at the same time :)
 * txwikinger voluteers as one of the 25 :D
<Tonio__> hi
<Tonio__> Riddell: publishing kdesudo right now....
<Tonio__> Riddell: sory for the long delay but I had a really hard week
<nixternal> hiya Tonio_!
 * nosrednaekim volunteers too, but is currently making a compiz app which don't do much good ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: 2 weeks in vacations tomorrow !, I'll be back in the effort for contrubution
<Tonio_> hey nixternal :)
<nixternal> Tonio_: if it is for Hardy, no worries, we still have 4 months :)
<txwikinger> hi Tonio_
<nixternal> stdin: you around homeskillet?
<stdin> sure homefry
<Tonio_> nixternal: yeah, but there was a bug reported to canonical so I was engaged to publish somehow :)
<Tonio_> hey txwikinger
<nixternal> hehe
 * imbrandon yawns
<imbrandon> moins Tonio_ nixternal
<Tonio_> hey imbrandon
<Tonio_> now I have to write about 50 documentation  pages for my tomorrow OCS inventory class lesson and I'm don with all of them
<Tonio_> giving class lessons is interesting but from time to time, not every day for 2 weeks I must say :/
<nixternal> moins? are you high? you live a timezone west of me, it is going on 3 there :p
<nixternal> I am finally done with this semester, thank God...it worked me big time
<blizzzek> here it is almost 11pm
<imbrandon> nixternal: heh 4pm
<nixternal> oh, you are in the same timezone as me
<nixternal> thought you were an hour behind for some reason
<imbrandon> nixternal: but yesterday was my bday and i had quite a bit of alchy soo today is a late start
<nixternal> makes since, since you aren't in the mountains I guess
<nixternal> happy belated birthday
<imbrandon> thanks
<nixternal> right now, I am starting to think I created a poop storm with the Kubuntu 8.04 non-LTS KDE 4 release
<imbrandon> nah, i think its a great idea
<nosrednaekim> I think its an awesome idea
<nosrednaekim> I mean, who wants to support kde3 for 3 years?
<nixternal> I do to, but for some reason, the nay-sayers are running like gangsters right now
<nosrednaekim> nixternal: don't worry about them, they probably aren't even Kubuntu users anyway
<nixternal> nosrednaekim: so true, and lets not forget all of the KDE applications out there where the developers are now doing KDE 4 port and have stopped updating their KDE 3 apps
<stdin> nixternal: you didn't know you were going to get storm'o'poo when posting it? ;)
<nixternal> not that bad, I figured I would ahve gotten the "OH HELL YA!" posts
<nixternal> right now, my buddy is the only one with an "OH HELL YA" post, and that is only because if he didn't, I would beat him up tomorrow when we go to lunch :)
<Nightrose> hehe want some more HELL YEA posts? ;-)
<nixternal> truthfully, no matter the direction that was chosen, people were bound to be upset with something
<nosrednaekim> nixternal: where is your blog, I 'll make one without the explitive ;)
<nixternal> http://blog.nixternal.com
<nixternal> it is back up now so all is well :)
<nosrednaekim> ok
<nixternal> and then I ruined a perfectly good post by forgetting that the desktop releases have 3 years of support :)
<nixternal> s/post/comment
<nosrednaekim> haha
<nixternal> then again, I like the poop storm bein created, it helps me learn the art of putting out fires at the same time
<nixternal> something my business degree didn't teach me :)
<ardchoille> So Hardy will not be LTS?
<nixternal> according to the -devel email, nope
<imbrandon> not for kubuntu
<nixternal> only for Kubuntu
<ardchoille> ok
<nosrednaekim> nixternal: lol, the guy making the most favorable post is running epiphany...lol
<nixternal> everything else will be good to go
<Riddell> bonsoir
<nixternal> nosrednaekim: and he is running Epiphany on Kubuntu
<imbrandon> heya Riddell
<jpatrick> buenas noches Riddell
<imbrandon> nixternal: epiphany+webkit == love
<nixternal> imbrandon: +104830843038 on that
<nosrednaekim> nixternal: ah.
<nixternal> epiphany + konqi == super duper love
<nixternal> err
<nixternal> webkit + konqi :p
<imbrandon> heh
<Riddell> Mez: yes, it's the right one
<nixternal> Riddell: just so I have this right, the whole LTS decision was Canonical's?
<nixternal> non-LTS decision that is
<nosrednaekim> hmph... says i'm on ubuntu linux probably because I use firefox..
<nixternal> nosrednaekim: are you using Hardy?
<nosrednaekim> nixternal: nope
<nosrednaekim> but I am running KDE4
<nixternal> in Gutsy for Kubuntu it said Gnu/Linux
<imbrandon> ok so do we have a running TODO ? in my hungover from yesterdays bday festivities and .... ready to do some $work
<imbrandon> :)
<nosrednaekim> yeah, what needs to be done? which apps need to be ported?
<nixternal> heh, Riddell gave me one hell of a todo list
<Tonio_> bonsoir Riddell !
<nixternal> I am trying to decipher it right now, but everyone keeps messaging me about how stupid we are for non-LTS and how wonderful we are for doing KDE 4
<imbrandon> Riddell: slap me with a TODO
<imbrandon> :)
<nosrednaekim> me too
<ryanakca> mhb: am now...
<mhb> groovy.
<mhb> ryanakca: remember the website?
<mhb> ryanakca: well the things got in motion
<steveire> imbrandon: You work on amarok right?
<steveire> will amarok use nepomuk for its tags?
<imbrandon> steveire: yup
<imbrandon> i work on it
<imbrandon> steveire: amarok2 or amarok ?
<nixternal> amarok2 obviously :)
<steveire> 2 yes
<nixternal> unless you backport nepomuk-kde into kde3
<imbrandon> not sure, i know 1.x wont
<nixternal> I think it will eventually
<imbrandon> right
<nixternal> it would only make sense
<imbrandon> eventualy
<steveire> but defo not 2.0
<steveire> ?
<nixternal> 4.1 probably
<imbrandon> steveire: apachelogger__ would be better to ask , he is upstream amarok too
<nixternal> so is Nightrose
<Nightrose> ;-) yea
<nixternal> look at us name dropping :)
<imbrandon> i just package it and poke bugs now and then
<imbrandon> :)
<nixternal> I just use and abuse it
<Nightrose> well so far nothing
<Nightrose> but maybe later
<Nightrose> would make sense
<nixternal> probably 4.1 when nepomuk-kde is totally kickin' arse
<Nightrose> right
<steveire> Nightrose: great
<Nightrose> steveire: why?
<mhb> ryanakca: we've got a drupal install ready.
<nixternal> mhb: is your kdebi kde4 ready?
<steveire> Nightrose: Because I'd like to do a search for a certain defined tag and get my tagged songs and documents and photos etc without starting amarok
<Nightrose> steveire: i see
<Nightrose> steveire: well wait till we relase at least an alpha and then we will see
 * nosrednaekim hugs amarok..
<Nightrose> ;-)
<nosrednaekim> and opens up juk.... amarok2 doesnt work :(
<steveire> Nightrose: OK. I'll poke digikam then too. I think it implements its own tagging system...
<Nightrose> nosrednaekim: ;-) yea - it´s not even alpha yet - but we are getting better - lfranchi and hydrogen had an awesome hackfest yesterday night
<Nightrose> they rocked
<mhb> nixternal: it is not.
<mhb> nixternal: I couldn't make it ready because it uses a konsole kpart which is not present in pyqt4.
<nixternal> ahhh
<txwikinger> did I miss the HugAmorakDay?
<nosrednaekim> Nightrose: oh..i'm not anxious...its looking great (I can open it but nothing plays)
<mhb> nixternal: I need to get into pykde4...
<Nightrose> nosrednaekim: hehe yea
<mhb> but I wasn't able to compile it myself, but we've got packages now.
<nosrednaekim> mhb: problem is, pykdedoc doesn't seem to be inthe packages.
<steveire> Have any of you compiled opensync on gutsy? Mine can't find the syncml plugin for some reason... http://article.gmane.org/gmane.comp.misc.opensync.user/2251
<ryanakca> mhb: wee! goodies
<ryanakca> mhb: and me with 2 weeks holidays comming up, I'll be able to work on it :)
<nixternal> mhb: groovy, I am interested to watch the progress on that, hoping to pickup pykde4 and pyqt4
<nixternal> I have my book, and no more programming courses lined up, so I am ready to go :)
<Nightrose> txwikinger: there was none ;-) they are two of our devs who hacked like crazy last night
<Nightrose> maybe we should do one later
<mhb> ryanakca: we're not allowed to port themes (code) yet, but content we can.
<txwikinger> Nightrose: hehe... sounds like a lot of fun
<mhb> nixternal: it's the right time to start porting apps.
<mhb> I was looking at guidance few hours ago.
<nixternal> ya, I would love to get my hands dirty on some python coding
<Riddell> mhb: ask sime before porting that, it's his baby
<Riddell> of course libpythonise is the tricky bit
<Riddell> but it could be ported without that as a start
<nosrednaekim> wish plasma had python bindings.
<mhb> yes, libpythonize will be the hard part.
 * nixternal needs something to eat
<nixternal> I feel weak
<nixternal> bbiaf
<ryanakca> mhb: okies
<mhb> ryanakca: we can polish the theme on my Drupal install, and copy over content to the Canonical one, then merge the efforts.
<mhb> Riddell: hmm, perhaps you or some other KDE planeteer could blog about it
<mhb> Riddell: the shift to KDE4, I mean.
<Riddell> I don't really have much to say
<mhb> Riddell: I understand it is nothing you personally approve, but I guess KDE developers would be happy to hear it.
<mhb> but okay.
<ryanakca> mhb: yep ;)
<kwwii> Riddell: did you get the link from ruphy?
<Riddell> kwwii: yes thanks, just finished downloading
<kwwii> Riddell: cool...he did mention that we should not post those pics anywhere public?
<Riddell> kwwii: I got the just of that
<kwwii> ok, great
<kwwii> I am leaving for America tomorrow, so I won't be online except once a day
<Riddell> kwwii: we'll pick the wallpaper without you then :)
<nosrednaekim> Riddell:  does it have to be a SVG?
<Riddell> nosrednaekim: no
<nosrednaekim> Riddell: can I nominate one?
<Riddell> nosrednaekim: although I'm not a big fan of photo backgrounds, they tend to be too distracting
<Riddell> nosrednaekim: sure
<nosrednaekim> just one moment, it looks really nice on KDE4
<Tonio_> re
<Tonio_> is there someone here testing kde4 with ati graphics ?
<Tonio_> kwin hangs here, xorg and kwin go to 100%
<nosrednaekim> Tonio_: using fglrx?
<Tonio_> I'm using proprietary ati drivers
<Tonio_> nosrednaekim: yep
<Tonio_> I can start any kde4 application except kwin
<nosrednaekim> Tonio_: which version
<Tonio_> nosrednaekim: latest (7.11)
<kwwii> hey Tonio_ , long time, no see
<nosrednaekim> Tonio_: hmm same here, no problems
<Tonio_> hey kwwii :)
<Tonio_> nosrednaekim: maybe specific problem with my card, x1600
<Tonio_> kwwii: yeah I've been really suprt busy latelly and wasn't even on he channel
<nosrednaekim> Tonio_: I have a Xpress1100 and everything works fine (except for the blur plugin)
<kwwii> Tonio_: I know the feeling (and I've been on holiday for the last two weeks, but still working)
<Tonio_> nosrednaekim: :/ I'll have to test with the new upcoming driver
<Tonio_> kwwii: yeah, that's really bad sensation :)
<Tonio_> nosrednaekim: especially since no kwin = no effects
<Tonio_> nosrednaekim: is there any specifics to your xorg.conf file ?
<Tonio_> nosrednaekim: any specific plugin to load or so ?
<nosrednaekim> Tonio_: nope.... nothing special.
<nosrednaekim> make sure to enable composite though
<Tonio_> nosrednaekim: well no composite works here, except everything goes software -> slow
<Tonio_> nosrednaekim: kwin hangs when I use composite btw
<nosrednaekim> Riddell: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/kubuntu1280x1024?content=65758
<Tonio_> nosrednaekim: composite is enabled by default right ?
<Tonio_> nosrednaekim: no entry in xorg.conf means enabled ?
<Riddell> nosrednaekim: ug
<nosrednaekim> Tonio_: yeah
<kwwii> nosrednaekim: that would make a killer usplash
<nosrednaekim> it looks amazing in KDE4
<kwwii> but for the wallpaper there are two things to think of: 1) we usually do not use pics with too much contrast 2) we usually do not use the logo on the wallpaper
<nosrednaekim> oh...
<Tonio_> nosrednaekim: interesting, I can start kwin-kde4 when on kde3 session
<Tonio_> nosrednaekim: no way when using a full kde4 one
<Tonio_> weird isn't it ?
<nosrednaekim> Tonio_: maybe wipre your .kde4
<nosrednaekim> *wipe
<Tonio_> maybe, lemme try
<Tonio_> nosrednaekim: interesting, when I just install kwin-kde4 package, it works
<Tonio_> nosrednaekim: when I have kdebase-workspace package installed, then kwin hangs, even on window
<Tonio_> kde3, sorry
<Tonio_> nosrednaekim: weird isn't it ? :)
<nosrednaekim> yeah...
<Tonio_> nosrednaekim: I suspect libplasma1
<nosrednaekim> could be
<Tonio_> no it works.....; I'll have to try all the packages I guess :/
<mhb> Riddell: are there packages of python-kde4 for Hardy?
<mhb> Riddell: I have installed python-kde4, but it gives me errors when I try importing a module.
<mhb> In [3]: import PyKDE4.kdecore
<mhb> does not work.
<jjesse> hello
<mhb> hi jjesse
<jjesse> hello mhb
<jjesse> i hope i didn't offend in my email about kde4
<mhb> jjesse: not me.
<Riddell> jjesse: nor me
<Riddell> mhb: this one works for me http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tutorials-day/python/hola2-kde.py
<jjesse> good
<mhb> Riddell: not here.
<mhb> it cannot find a module named kdecore.
<mhb> is python-kde4-dev all I need?
<mayeco> hello
<nosrednaekim> I think you need the non-deb
<Riddell> mhb: shouldn't be
<Riddell> hi mayeco
<nosrednaekim> hey mayeco
<mayeco> hey!
<mayeco> Riddell: what is going one with Kubuntu LTS?
<Riddell> mayeco: well, nothing
<jjesse> hello mayeco
<jjesse> :(
<mayeco> :( tell me please
<jjesse> what do you mean?
<mayeco> we will have KDE4 or KDE3.x in the next LTS
<mhb> ah, works now.
<nosrednaekim> mayeco: kde4, but its not going to be 8.04
<jjesse> i thought kde4 is going to be 8.04 and per Riddell's email it won't be LTS
<mhb> jjesse: that is correct.
<nosrednaekim> thats what I meant.
<jjesse> which i don't like but will get used to
<mayeco> my opinion (nobody is asking but) i think that KDE4 is not a good choise for a LTS
<mhb> it was decided that we should concentrate on KDE4 and it is what many users desire.
<jjesse> mayeco: 8.04 is not lts
<mhb> mayeco: it is not, that is why Kubuntu 8.04 will not be LTS.
<Riddell> there's no LTS I'm told.  there will be kde 3 and kde 4 CDs, how supported each will be is undecided
<mhb> Riddell: from what I have been told, if you and Steve (Langasek?) agree, we can make a KDE4 CD the official one.
<jjesse> i guess my confusion and maybe others is why the no LTS at all?  makes kubuntu a 2nd citizen in my view
<mayeco> jjesse: you are Jonathan Jesse right?
<Riddell> mhb: trouble is that might entail dropping all commercial support for kubuntu (or might not)
<jjesse> mayeco:  yes i am
<mayeco> ahh ok....
<jjesse> have we met?
<mayeco> you make Riddellcry
<mayeco> :(
<Riddell> he's /the/ Jonathan Jesse
 * jjesse hides
<Riddell> jjesse: for that you'd need to ask the tech board
<mayeco> ahhh no jjesse I read the emails in the kubuntu-devel
<jjesse> Riddell: i guess i'll have to, i just am trying to understand what changed between UDS and now, but i haven't been able to spend much time devoted to it
<mhb> Riddell: well I hope not, it is another Edgy Eft for me.
<mhb> they haven't dropped support for Ubuntu then either.
<jjesse> ?
<Riddell> mhb: putting KDE 4 into main would be tricky.  it doesn't follow policy, lots of depends, and breaks the no duplication rule.  not putting it in main probably (but not certainly) means no commercial support
<kwwii> we cannot seriously think about giving support for kde4 yet, can we?
<jjesse> so how does this affect the catch-up kubuntu spec from uds?
<mayeco> kwwii: nop
<mhb> jjesse: not much I hope
<Riddell> jjesse: not much, large chunks of it are done anyway
<mhb> kwwii: well
<mhb> kwwii: we've been stripped of the LTS title
<mhb> we're thinking about using it to our advantage.
<mayeco> ....
<jjesse> Riddell: haven't been following the release cycle very well thsi tiem so i ddin't know
<mayeco> what if kubuntu 8.04 come with the last 3.x...
<kwwii> mhb: beleive me I understand the whole situation :-)
<jjesse> mayeco: i thought that was the last decision i knew of to make it LTS
<mhb> kwwii: I do believe you, your last question sounded kind of strange to me
<kwwii> mhb: i think even a smaller support contract for kde4 would be silly, even by the time that hardy comes out
<kwwii> anyway, i am not a dev so it has little to do with me
<mayeco> jjesse: what do you mean?
<kwwii> correct me if I am wrong but jjesse's point is that at the UDS we thought there would be a kde3.5 based LTS release called 8.0.4
<jjesse> mayeco: the last decision i thought was 8.04 would include last 3.x and be  lts, but that has changed now
<jjesse> kwwii: that was my view
<kwwii> jjesse: and at UDS we thought that we were making hardy ubuntu black, that has changed as well :p
<mayeco> jjesse: why that change now?
<mhb> kwwii: if we go conservative and ship just KDE3, we'll please nobody
<mhb> it will not be an LTS and the users would seek another KDE4 distro.
<Riddell> (except commercial users)
<kwwii> mhb: sure, I understand the situation, just trying to clear things up
<mayeco> right!
<cheguevara_> evening
<nosrednaekim> evening
<nosrednaekim> how many commercial users are there?
<kwwii> Riddell: I guess it also has a negative impact on the other distros based on kubuntu
<mhb> Riddell: we won't please them as much as an LTS might have.
<mayeco> KDE4 users are hackers and not commercial users... people need stability and use KDE4 playing with fire
<Riddell> mhb: yeah
<kwwii> the thing about the LTS is that companies want something which is supported long term
<jjesse> or you get idiots like me who have installed kde4 and somehow lost the system tray and all those icons and can't figure out what to do next :(
<mhb> I totally understand the LTS meaning and all. I had no problems with it until now.
<nosrednaekim> jjesse: in kde3?
<jjesse> kde4
<mayeco> plasma crash every 5 mins
<jjesse> mayeco: if it lasts that long
<cheguevara_> think about this way if there's no LTS then there's less maintenance effort later on
<mhb> but now, we can either ship non-LTS KDE3 (stable, but not LTS as the flagship is) or please our users and upstream devs by daring
<cheguevara_> instead of backporting fixes for 3 years we can concentrate on new versions
<mayeco> jjesse: yeahh
<mayeco> 5 minutes if you are lucky
<nosrednaekim> plasma has not crashed on me EVER
<mayeco> nosrednaekim: maybe you dont do nothing
<nosrednaekim> mayeco: i'musing it full time. and have been for over a weel
<mayeco> you have to used... and tested
<mayeco> close plasmoids faster
<mayeco> open and close faster
<mayeco> then... see the crash
<nosrednaekim> k.. will try
<mayeco> i think that kde4 will not be ready in january
<nosrednaekim> mayeco: not crashing..
<mayeco> ... you are luky
<mhb> mayeco: it may not be, but it can be ready in april :o)
<jjesse> it crashes for me doing nothing
<mhb> they are trying hard to make it worth it, believe me
<Riddell> cheguevara_: backporting fixes isn't the time sync, upgrade testing is
<mhb> they know the hype is hard
<mayeco> I know that mhb
<cheguevara_> Riddell, yeah true
<Tonio_> nosrednaekim: got it to work, didn't change anything :) strange
<mhb> besides, we're going to ship an advanced KDE4 desktop with the stability of some of the best KDE3 apps
<Tonio_> nosrednaekim: btw performances are really poor, is that known problem ? It lags a lot on the desktop
<cheguevara_> like the tons of fixes going into dapper -> hardy updates atm in ubuntu
<mayeco> I get mmmm 50-70 emails every day from kde mail lists
<Tonio_> nosrednaekim: I was expecting better with an rc2
<nosrednaekim> Tonio_: turn off compoostiing
<nosrednaekim> Tonio_: everything is fast for me
<Tonio_> nosrednaekim: but that means no effects right ?
<nosrednaekim> Tonio_: well, what I mean is disable the effects
<mayeco> Riddell: how do you hack in kde4? do you use Xephyr?
<cheguevara_> btw Riddell about libgif, do you want all the debdiffs in that bug report?
<Riddell> mayeco: I use it as my main desktop
<Tonio_> nosrednaekim: well without effects, it is fast, but it is strange to me that effects are that slow with my config....
<Riddell> cheguevara_: what else needs changed?  surely the rest just need recompiled?
<mayeco> ahhhh Riddell nice
<kwwii> nixternal: nice email, well put
<cheguevara_> Riddell, yeah but won't it be more convenient if I post the debdiffs to change build depends and changelog
<nixternal> why thank you :)
<nixternal> man, those chips didn't fill up my hunger
<nosrednaekim> Tonio_: which ones did you have on?
<Riddell> cheguevara_: I think I convinced nixternal to handle that, and a couple of other kde 4 changes, although today he seems to be busy being our PR star
<nixternal> jjesse: man, I can't believe you made him cry :p
<Tonio_> nosrednaekim: just default
<Riddell> nixternal: oy, no winding people up!
<cheguevara_> lol
<nixternal> a *COUPLE* of other KDE 4 changes? there is a whole slew of changes :)
<Tonio_> nosrednaekim: reducing a window causes a 1 sec lag for example
<cheguevara_> Riddell, so is there anything you want me to do then?
<nosrednaekim> Tonio_: yeah, I turned off that effect.
<imbrandon> Riddell: the bindings arent that bad, i'll probably have something finished tonight
<nixternal> Riddell: I can wind up jjesse, he deserves a wind up every now and then :)
<nosrednaekim> Tonio_: I just have transparency, expose and shadows on.
<Riddell> cheguevara_: if there's other build-dep changes needed that would help, but surely only kdelibs builds against libgif directly?
<nixternal> jjesse: you know what this means though right? KDE 3 and KDE 4 documentation
 * kwwii hunts for the ascii code of the glyph that looks like a teardrop
<Tonio_> nosrednaekim: well I hope they'll improve performances before the oficial release, cause it is currently poor compared to compiz for example
<Riddell> imbrandon: excellent, but mind some of those take a long long time to compile
<mhb> we're going to have a KDE3 CD and a KDE4 CD.
<nosrednaekim> Tonio_: this is true... but at least its stable
<cheguevara_> Riddell, yeah, I am talking about all the other packages, especially the ones in main :)
<imbrandon> Riddell: yea, i comendeerd a fast build machine
<Tonio_> yeah
<mhb> the KDE3 CD needs just a bit of new artwork
<cheguevara_> not only kde specific ones that is
<mhb> we can leave it be and concentrate on making KDE4 CD rock.
<Riddell> mhb: I've got 100 wallpapers for us to chose from
<imbrandon> Riddell: btw i just placed an order today for a amd x2 dual core 4600+ woot
<Riddell> imbrandon: laptop or desktop?
<nixternal> imbrandon: did you place one for me too?
<imbrandon> desktop
<mhb> don't forget, KDE's main power are the great apps that come with it
<Riddell> imbrandon: bling bling.  hopefully I'll be ordering a new laptop tomorrow
<nixternal> Riddell: order one for me too
<imbrandon> nice 3epc ?
<nixternal> hehe
<imbrandon> hehe
<mhb> and rock stars like k3b, kaffeine, amarok will be still KDE3, rock solid and useful
<nosrednaekim> Riddell: get one of those new ubuntu dells
<Riddell> nosrednaekim: I need three mouse buttons and a nipple (I'm not a trackpad fan)
<mhb> if they manage to stabilize plasma, the only troublesome part of KDE4 now (well kwin compositing is terrible too, but that can be disabled)
<Riddell> so thinkpad it is
<nosrednaekim> neither am I... I use a wireless mouse.
<nixternal> imbrandon: is sbuild superior to pbuilder when I want to build say 4 packages at once?
<nixternal> as it stands, pbuilder chokes on 2 packages at once
<imbrandon> nixternal: yea sbuild == love
<jjesse> why i am not suprised Riddell is a nipple fan
<cheguevara_> lol
<nixternal> wtf
<nixternal> hahahahahaha
<imbrandon> heh laptop wise i'm always a apple fan
<nixternal> omg, I missed him say that about the laptop
<nixternal> not apple, nipple
<cheguevara_> dirty mind :P
<kwwii> makes perfect sense, he is going to be my first model for the next ubuntu calendar shots
<cheguevara_> haha
<imbrandon> lol
<nixternal> haha, w00t
<jjesse> will the calendar be black?  cause i read that on a blog
<Riddell> oh children
<cheguevara_> :P
<nixternal> hahahahahha
<nixternal> yes dad?
<imbrandon> wasent it Riddell's S.O. that was the kubuntu gurl ?
<imbrandon> :)
<cheguevara_> Riddell will stand out in his sexy hat :P
<mayeco> hahahahahahaaaaaaa
<nosrednaekim> lol
<Riddell> I was only 3/4 along the scale http://xkcd.com/243/
<nixternal> hahahah#@#GAHAHA
<imbrandon> Riddell: hahahahahaha
<nixternal> yay, Dr. Pepper through the nose is a hoot
<cheguevara_> lol
<imbrandon> kdebindings-kde4_3.97.0+svn20071220.orig.tar.gz mmmm
<imbrandon> fresh svn smells good in the morning
<cheguevara_> nixternal, you sound very marketing on your blog post
#kubuntu-devel 2007-12-21
<nixternal> I tend to have that effect since I spent the last 10 years of my life going to school for it :)
<Riddell> imbrandon: I'd go with just 3.97, that might needs a newer kdelibs
<Riddell> nixternal: how was your last exam?
<cheguevara_> ah figures :P
<nixternal> well, considering I coded in standard and Konqueror, FF, Opera, and Safari understand what standard is, the professor had a heart attack when it didn't work in IE...but all went well
<imbrandon> Riddell: ok
<nixternal> note to javascript developers, when jslint says it is perfect, that means it won't work in IE :p
<cheguevara_> ;P
<mayeco> gmail still dont work in konqueror 3.97.1
<cheguevara_> apparently IE 8 will pass the acid2 test
<nixternal> ya, I read that...about time
<nixternal> now FF just needs to pass it
<cheguevara_> its planned for gecko 1.9 i think
<cheguevara_> too bad Ubulette's FF 3 build don't show most of the icons on KDE for some reason
<jjesse> there is an interesting video at channel9.msdn.com w/ the ie team
<kwwii> cheguevara_: are you sure that was just in kde?
<cheguevara_> kwwii, am not sure, there was a couple of gnome people complaining, but I think they sorted it by installing the gnome support package
<cheguevara_> the reply i got form Ubulette is something like "I'll look to it in the future, but I don't really care that much since Ubuntu uses gnome..."
<cheguevara_> *into it
<imbrandon> ...
<mhb> cheguevara_: who ís that?
<cheguevara_> his cairo/fontconfig builds managed to fix a kde's ugly password dots somehow though
<jjesse> can i ask a kde4 question?
<cheguevara_> mhb, a guy from the ubuntu mozilla team
<imbrandon> jjesse: never
<mhb> jjesse: sure
<jjesse> so the "system tray" or whatever that runs in the bottom, how do i get it back?
<jjesse> do i have to build each widget or ?
<kwwii> cheguevara_: right, that was a bug in gutsy as well
<cheguevara_> kwwii, yeah but it surfaced again in hardy
<cheguevara_> after the new fontconfig got uploaded
<kwwii> sure, we haven't fixed it yet :p
<kwwii> it has something to do with the loading of a different theme irrc
<kwwii> ie, if you use the normal FF icons it works fine
<kwwii> or something like that, all I know is 1) it is a code problem and 2) it will be fixed for hardy
<cheguevara_> kwwii, are you talking about the password dots or the missing icons?
<kwwii> cheguevara_: the icons
<jjesse> anyone?
<cheguevara_> kwwii, right
<cheguevara_> sorry got a bit confused
<kwwii> :-)
<mayeco> jjesse: nobody...
<cheguevara_> kwwii, I still use it and just guess where my refresh button is lol
<mhb> jjesse: I think the tray is here now, isn't there?
<mhb> jjesse: if not, try:
<jjesse> mine disappeared some how, complete with kmenu
<mhb> jjesse: a) removing all your build files, sometimes old plasmoids overlap and that is not nice.
<mhb> jjesse: b) removing the .kde4 directory.
<cheguevara_> its not kmenu any more :p
<mayeco> kmenu is not in kde4
<mayeco> yah
<mayeco> no more kmenu...
<mayeco> now everything is plasma... :D
<jjesse> mhb: i didn't build from scracth (used kubuntu packages)it all the sudden disappeared one restart
<cheguevara_> or kicker :P
<mhb> jjesse: hmm, strange-o
<mayeco> ahaha he left
<cheguevara_> Riddell, so what about libgif then, you want me to do rebuilds of all the affected packages
<Riddell> hi rdieter, have you seen my qt port of system-config-printer-applet? http://muse.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/printer-setup.png
<rdieter> Riddell: neat.
<kwwii> wow, Riddell has the same printer as I
<Riddell> rdieter: the author of the gtk side doesn't seem terribly keen to let me work in his repository (or maybe he's just gone on christmas holiday)
<jjesse> removing the .kde4 dir did it thanks
<Riddell> rdieter: do you think the fedora-kde team would package and use it?
<Riddell> kwwii: that's the one mepis bought me
<rdieter> Riddell: I'd bet on the latter (his busy/on-holiday), sure, we'd be interested.
<Riddell> rdieter: cool, I'll let you know when it's in a state to be packaged
<rdieter> looking forward to it.
<mhb> so, are we going to have a meeting on Saturday?
<kwwii> Riddell: only in ubuntu mine always says that it is low on ink - I thought it was a bug but perhaps the printer itself is defect
<mhb> it might be a good time to get everyone's opinions together.
<Riddell> kwwii: ah, mine too
<Riddell> mhb: I hope so, although I can't guarantee to be there
<mhb> well we'll just talk about current events, no need to decide.
<mhb> so go ahead and enjoy the holidays
<Riddell> nixternal: could you add it to the fridge calendar?
<nixternal> date and time?
<cheguevara_> when's alpha 2 coming out then
<cheguevara_> still seems to be a lot of activity in archives
<Riddell> nixternal: Saturday 22nd at 11:00 UTC
<Riddell> cheguevara_: maybe tomorrow, there's still issues with the desktop ones
<nixternal> gotcha
<cheguevara_> ah
<nixternal> added to the fridge
<ardchoille> I always get hungry when people refer to the fridge
<cheguevara_> Riddell, so just so I don't do useless work what do you want me to do with the libgif thing? Rebuild all the affected packages (not only kde ones) and post debdiffs to speed it up
<cheguevara_> ardchoille: lol
<Riddell> cheguevara_: yeah, everything in apt-cache rdepends libungif4g
<cheguevara_> Riddell: gotcha
<imbrandon> Riddell: should i add the bindings from playground too ( like phpqt ) or like later make a kdebindings-extra-kde4 with those
<cheguevara_> mmm phpqt
<Riddell> imbrandon: they should be kept separate until they're in KDE proper
<imbrandon> k
<imbrandon> in that case i'll definately have something finished tonight i'd say i'm aobut 50% done
<mhb> how do you start a KDE4 session in kubuntu?
<cheguevara_> hmmm
<nosrednaekim> mhb: log out and select kde4 under sessions
<cheguevara_> whats control.in used for (vs just control)
<mhb> cheguevara_: the .in means it will get processed
<mhb> cheguevara_: something will process control.in into control.
<cheguevara_> so just like Makefile.in basically
<imbrandon> yup
 * Riddell snoozes
<mhb> good night
<cheguevara_> night Riddell
<cheguevara_> hmm
<cheguevara_> how come pdebuild some times doesn't start building in a chroot
<cheguevara_> but just starts building same way as debuild
<nixternal> awesome! we just played Santa for a needy family...it was really neat
<nosrednaekim> :D
<cheguevara_> :P
<nixternal> my lord, kde4libs is still building
<nosrednaekim> it only took an hour on my TurionX2
<nixternal> I think I have easily pushed that
<cheguevara_> lol
<cheguevara_> didn't take that long on my lappy actually
<nixternal> it only takes about 15 minutes on my desktop, not running debuild, but doing a svn build
<cheguevara_> yeah thats what i did yesterday
<nixternal> I am running 'debuild -nc' just to make sure it works out and to make sure no files were lost in the debian build process
<cheguevara_> svn looks a bit better then rc 2
<cheguevara_> now emacs22
<cheguevara_> thats taking long to build
<nixternal> oh ya
<nixternal> I remember when the guy who is maintaining started the buzz earlier this year on it, so I grabbed it and built for some of the Edgy users and it was insane
<cheguevara_> heh
<cheguevara_> ah its done
<cheguevara_> yay
<cheguevara_> thats all the packages in main built fine agains libgif
 * cheguevara_ is thinking about the 30 something in universe
<cheguevara_> hey Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> heya!
<cheguevara_> how are you today>
<cheguevara_> *?
<Hobbsee> doing OK
 * Hobbsee reads the kubuntu list
<cheguevara_> no LTS :P
<Hobbsee> yes, i know that
<Hobbsee> but seeing the backlash
<cheguevara_> what do you mean
<Hobbsee> from waht other kubuntu people said about it
<cheguevara_> ah gotcha
<nosrednaekim> I think  most of the devs like it..
 * Hobbsee spoke to keybuk about it (member of the TB), and it all sounded faily sane
<Hobbsee> and there are some really wrong perceptions out there
<nixternal> Hobbsee: what wrong perceptions?
<Hobbsee> nixternal: mainly about what canonical is demanding kubuntu do.  Riddell has a free reign (almost fully) over what he wants to do, and it's otherwise community driven
<cheguevara_> there's really no point of putting a lot of work into kde 3 just to pretty much throw it away in hardy+1
<Hobbsee> cheguevara_: that was my logic
<nixternal> yup
<cheguevara_> especially with the highly limited resources available
<Hobbsee> nixternal: the specs are supposed to be what the community (& riddell) has come up with that they want to acheive for the next release, and then get discussed at UDS
<cheguevara_> would be great if kde 4.1 is out before hardy
<nosrednaekim> cheguevara_: it won't be
<cheguevara_> nosrednaekim, definitely?
<nosrednaekim> cheguevara_: 99% sure
<cheguevara_> damn
<cheguevara_> actually yeah you are probably right, there's a lot of stuff thats been pushed to 4.1
<nosrednaekim> thats like 2 months
<cheguevara_> are both KDEs gonna fit on the cd?
<Hobbsee> no
<cheguevara_> so it's still gonna be a kde3 and kde4 cd
<cheguevara_> all in all this dev cycle is about to get very fun :P
<nosrednaekim> heh
<Hobbsee> i don't know what they'll do w.r..t cds
<cheguevara_> yeah because if a user is gonna have a choice of the 2, the cds can't be separate
<Hobbsee> the cds will have to be separate.
<cheguevara_> yeah i am saying
<Hobbsee> but, you can install one from the other, etc
<cheguevara_> separate as in not related to each other
<Hobbsee> oh right, ye
<Hobbsee> s
<Hobbsee> i thought you were insisting that they both had to go on hte same cd
<cheguevara_> nah i know thats not possible
<cheguevara_> current kde 3 barely fits :P
<nosrednaekim> thats because of Open office
<cheguevara_> good point
<cheguevara_> is the new koffice any good
<nosrednaekim> mmmh
<nosrednaekim> not really
<cheguevara_> figures...
<blizzzek> gn8
<cheguevara_> night
<cheguevara_> hmmm
<cheguevara_> universe and main might be merging eh
<Hobbsee> ish
<Hobbsee> something like that.
<cheguevara_> even Mark posted on the topic :P
<ardchoille> What I need is more hands and eyes.. so I can do bug triage, packaging and support in #kubuntu
<ardchoille> all at once
<Hobbsee> good luck :)
<ardchoille> lol
<cheguevara_> lol
<cheguevara_> good night
 * DaSkreech bows
<nixternal> DaSkreech: I was thinking about you earlier
<nixternal> I watched Cool Runnings :)
<ScottK> Heya nixternal.
<ScottK> Glad you're happy with the news.
<nixternal> wasabi ScottK
<nixternal> oh hell ya!
<nixternal> I was beginning to really worry
<ScottK> I think it's great for enthusiasts.  I'm not sure it's so great for those of use trying to get work done.
<ScottK> My primary desktop is still dapper because I don't like to mess with it.
<nixternal> why not? you will still have a choice between KDE 3 and KDE 4
<DaSkreech> nixternal: of course that would invoke images of me
<nixternal> hehe
<ScottK> Well I had the idea KDE3 was going to be well supported in Hardy.  Now it appears not.
<DaSkreech> nixternal: news?
<nixternal> it will still be supported, but does it make sense to concentrate on a desktop environment that will be losing support though?
<nixternal> also kde 3 apps right now aren't being worked on as upstream efforts are kde 4 as well
<ScottK> nixternal: I'd say does it make sense to concentrate on a bleeding edge brand new thing that won't be ready for prime time until the next release?
<nixternal> I say yes...easier to work on that than use the limited manpower we have to support the unsupported
<ScottK> So now I have the choice between unsupported old crap and bleeding edge incomplete unstable new crap.
<ScottK> Not where I want to be.
<DaSkreech> ScottK: well if they are both crap....
<DaSkreech> Does it make a difference?
<ScottK> Well our recent KDE3 releases haven't been.
<DaSkreech> Well use KDE3 then
<ScottK> Except if we aren't expending energy to integrate it with the new packages in Hardy, bitrot sets in.
<ScottK> Kubuntu has, IMO, done a really good job keeping KDE3 integrated and working well even though upstream's focus has been on KDE4 for quite a while.
<ScottK> I would have been nice to get another KDE3 LTS release so that people worried a lot about stability would have a place to wait for KDE4 to shape up in it's own good time.
<ScottK> My view is we could have made a good KDE3 release if we'd decided to.  No way is KDE4 going to be ready for prime time no matter what we do.
<ScottK> Oh well.
<nixternal> how is Dapper any more stable than Feisty or Gutsy though?
<ScottK> It's decided.
<ScottK> I've used this box since just after Dapper was released.  It's not that Dapper is more stable, it's that I have had to risk the box to upgrades.
<nixternal> just imagine if every distribution had the mindset that "kde4 will not be ready for prime time no matter what is done."  it would never get a chance to evolve
<nixternal> I have dist-upgraded at the beginning of every dev cycle, so I really don't know what the stable release are really like, except for what people tell me
<nixternal> and thus far, everything I have been told about Kubuntu Gutsy hasn't been the greatest
<ScottK> Well it feels to me like Kubuntu is now for enthusiasts only.
<ScottK> I like Gutsy.  I just put it on my new Dell laptop and it just totally worked.
<nixternal> I never had a problem with it either
<DaSkreech> well I dunno
<DaSkreech> I'd assume that if the Corporate clients asked for a KDE3 hardy they would get it
<DaSkreech> and they would probably get it by PPA
<nixternal> honestly I think that KDE dropping future support for KDE 3 isn't the hottest idea actually
<DaSkreech> I wonder if there can be something semi official worked out
<nixternal> we will have both KDE 3 and KDE 4 releases
<nixternal> but we won't be LTS
<nixternal> we are just dropping the tag
<jjesse> we should be lts
<nixternal> if LTS makes everyone warm and fuzzy, and customers want to start paying for support so we can maintain something that won't be maintained for the next 3 years, then I am down with it
<jjesse> if we had another paid full time develper we wouldn't be having this converstaion
<nixternal> come this time next year, bug fixes, updates and what not that are for KDE 3 will be 100% us, and we just don't have the manpower to take on such a task
<nixternal> one more full-time dev wouldn't even help it
<nixternal> we don't even have 1/10th what Ubuntu has
<jjesse> it would ease the discussion
<nixternal> paid and unpaid
<nixternal> if you look at all of the large Kubuntu rollouts, they aren't Dapper
<nixternal> they are Feisty or newer
<DaSkreech> Wait we are dropping KDE3?
<nixternal> the French Parliament nor the Canary Islands chose LTS
<nixternal> no we aren't dropping KDE 3
<nixternal> we will have 2 choices for Hardy
<nixternal> Choice 1:  KDE 3
<nixternal> Choice 2:  KDE 4
<jjesse> will be an early adopter of kde4 really help with adding those extra devs?  i would argue it doesn't until we get more full time paid support
<nixternal> well by us having a kde 4 release will hopefully bring in new interest, as it has for openSUSE, Fedora, Foresight, PC Linux OS, and more
<nixternal> if we don't adopt now, we will be the only distro that hasn't...and you thought we were behind now, we would be so far behind our goal would be unreachable pretty much
<jjesse> i guess i'm just frustrated after using ubuntu all week and seeing how much further ahead and polished it seems
<jjesse> my wife can use ubuntu and doesn't understand kubuntu
<DaSkreech> do we get more money slushed to us if more companies select Kubuntu as it's OS when it pays Canonical?
<jjesse> DaSkreech: being cynical i would argue that we wouldn't
<nixternal> and our KDE 3 has pretty much completed all of the "catchup" stuff that was proposed at UDS, but does it make sense to write code for something that won't be around, only to have to rewrite it for our future?
<Hobbsee> jjesse: agreed @ ubuntu
<nixternal> that is only because Ubuntu has 10 times what we have volunteer wise
<jjesse> not only volunteer wise but paid wise and it shows
 * jjesse is a little frustrated today
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> paid wise we can't do nothing about, that is Canonical and they made it clear we are staying the way we are
<jjesse> didn't mark at one time say there was going to be another paid dev?
<nixternal> I believe so, but at OpenWeek Jucato busted him on it
<Jucato> oooh I was beeped :)
<nixternal> hehe
<Jucato> still trying to read the scrollback :)
<nixternal> Jucato: just talking about how you attacked sabdfl while he was on the stand :p
<Jucato> attacked? oh heavens no! I was merely trying to lure him into a trap :D
<Jucato> (glad Lure isn't around :P)
<DaSkreech> ha ha
<jjesse> and you were successfull
<Jucato> heh :)
<Jucato> glad you're enjoying Ubuntu as much as I'm rediscovering the joys of XP
 * Jucato runs for his life
<nixternal> hahahaha
<DaSkreech> !vista
<ubotu> vista is the new operating system by the evil overlords from Redmond. For more information, see http://www.badvista.org
<Jucato> !visternal
<ubotu> Oh no!  The pointy-clicky Vista lover has arrived!  He's rumoured to be giving out free money, too!
<Jucato> oh man do I need money right now :)
<jjesse> ok heading to time bed, just finished wrapping wifes presents
<nixternal> hehe
<DaSkreech> Tell me about it I may have to rob my boss to reach the release party
<Jucato> ok I just misread that :)
<nixternal> my dog ate 2 of my presents this morning
<nixternal> he didn't just unwrap them, he ate them
<DaSkreech> Jucato: you too?
<Jucato> finished wrapping wifes...
<DaSkreech> plesants?
<Jucato> ok now to read scrollbacks :)
<Jucato> ok done :)
<Jucato> now I have to wash my brain w/ some mt.dew :P
<DaSkreech> code monkey like tab
 * Jucato sighs
<Jucato> oops sighed in the wrong room...
 * DaSkreech is too tired to link that back into a jucato wife wrapping joke
<DaSkreech> So let me get this sorted
<DaSkreech> Ubuntu is the only one shipping LTS in 8.04 ?
<Jucato> yes
<nixternal> NO
<nixternal> put it this way, as it currently stands, Kubuntu is the only one not shipping an LTS
<nixternal> unless Edubuntu and Xubuntu don't do LTS, then you would be correct I guess :)
<Jucato> I wasn't really considering Edubuntu...
<Hobbsee> edubuntu isn't even having a separate release
<Hobbsee> edubuntu has an addon cd to ubuntu now
<nixternal> ahhh
<Jucato> but given how Xubuntu packages have been/are being moved to universe, I don't think Xubuntu will have LTS :)
<Hobbsee> xubuntu doesn't do LTS, as it's not commercially supported anyway
 * Jucato nods
<Hobbsee> unless it's community is doing security fixes for it
<Jucato> that myth was clarified in devel-discuss...
<Jucato> (in a few threads)
<Jucato> hm.. I'm not sure what commercial support for Kubuntu even really means anyway :P
<nixternal> well if you call asking for it, then it means nothing, as the people answering the phones in Canada don't know how to fix it
<Hobbsee> Jucato: that they can call up montreal, and get support
<Hobbsee> and that there are security fixes for X years, done by the paid security people
<nixternal> I helped a local guy, along with mjg59 on an issue that the tech support couldn't figure out in a month
 * Jucato whistles...
<nixternal> oh, and we did it in less than 10 minutes
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: does that mean that edubuntu is back down to one cd?
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: it's an addon to ubuntu, so i think so, yes
<Jucato> Hobbsee: "done by the paid security people" <-- I doubt that applies to Kubuntu anyway :)
<Jucato> at least for the KDE packages...
<Hobbsee> Jucato: no, kees has done some of them
<Jucato> oh
<nixternal> kwwii_: you coming to the midwest?
<Jucato> nice then
<nixternal> he is probably in route to the states already, or still sleeping
<Jucato> oh well... spilt milk :)
<nixternal> hopefully he will be coming here to Chicago, so I can test out the whole "Germans can drink" theory :)
<Jucato> hahah :)
<nixternal> hey, it's for science
<Jucato> nixternal: btw, where did you get the announcement about KDE dropping support for KDE3?
<nixternal> well, they are discussing right now with mass support on closing everything KDE 3 in b.k.o
 * Jucato has been out of the loop...
<Jucato> oh that?
<nixternal> ya, but now they are wondering when I guess..I will have to read all of the posts to be exact
 * Jucato doesn't consider that as an indicator
<Jucato> :P
<nixternal> no, but consider that 3.5.8 could be the last, and if not, then 3.5.9 will definitely be the last
<Jucato> 3.5.9 I think... but afaik it will still be supported for some time, probably through other means (KDAB, PIM enterprise...)
<Jucato> but then again... I've been out of the loop for a week so I can't say :)
<nixternal> I am looking at all of the KDE 3.5 commits now to see what all has been done
<nixternal> thus far, it seems that scripty is tops :)
<Jucato> heheh
<Jucato> I just wished the TB just informed us a bit sooner about this... or even perhaps consulted us? (or they did, but I wasn't around?)
<Jucato> hm... tbh, I don't think the "LTS" tag really does much for us except for marketing. so it practically doesn't matter if 8.04 is LTS or not. except now we have an excuse to focus more on KDE4 :D
<Jucato> either way, nixternal will surely rock :)
<DaSkreech> ha ha
<nixternal> KDE 3 codebase will be left open for security and code-loss issues from what I am reading
<nixternal> the last kdebase in the kde3 branch, by a human being, was October
<Jucato> not that too long ago... but yeah, all hands are on kicking 4.0 out the door right now
 * Jucato is imagining kde3 to get some attention a bit after that... just a bit :)
<nixternal> and that attention will of course make its way into Kubuntu
<DaSkreech> KDE 3 will probably have commits for a year after KDE4 starts shipping
<Jucato> I can still remember what aseigo said before, that some KDE deployments were still using KDE 2... and that was early this year...
<DaSkreech> Using and commiting are two things in my mind
<Jucato> true
<ScottK> Well it's probably just me, but my perception is we just went from Hardy being about Kubuntu with KDE3 catching up with Ubuntu and KDE4 getting in for testing and enthusiasts use to lets do KDE4 and not worry to much about KDE3.
<ScottK> For someone who planned to pretty much live in KDE3, that's a big shift, LTS or not.
<DaSkreech> Yeah it is
<DaSkreech> I was comfortable with where we were at except for the whole maintain KDE3 till time breaks down part
<ScottK> Personally, I think Hardy +1 would have been the time to shift to KDE4 by default and put a big push behind it.
<Jucato> but then we'd be behind everyone else... maybe... dunno :)
<Jucato> well at least nixternal's enthusiastic/excited/invigorated/motivated about this. that's all the reassurance I need :)
<nixternal> someone has to be
<Hobbsee> hrm.  right then
<Jucato> wb Hobbsee :)
<Hobbsee> ty
<DaSkreech> Jucato: Maybe
<DaSkreech> The way I see it it's what we push
<DaSkreech>  and if we are drumming up KDE4 even if unsupported we should have a nice run
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: how is life in the brown?
<Hobbsee> it's OK
<Hobbsee> switched back to XAA, we'll see how much it crashes
<nixternal> gotta love them anti-us blog posts..way to go
<DaSkreech> whats XAA?
<nixternal> what's google? :p
<nixternal> all I know it is something about anti-aliasing
<DaSkreech> http://www.ase.gr/
<nixternal> umm
<DaSkreech> ggl xaa
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> looks greek to me :)
<nixternal> XFree86 Acceleration Architecture
<nixternal> so I was wrong about that I thought it was, or thought I knew it was
<DaSkreech> :-)
<nixternal> I knew I have seen it before, just don't remember where
<nixternal> oh well, off to bed I go
<nixternal> k'nite
<DaSkreech> night
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: old version that -intel was using
<DaSkreech> ok
<DaSkreech> what did it do? Break I assume
<yuriy> whoa konqueror4 opens for a link now.. this should be interesting for testing
<DarkMageZ> does anyone know where the konqueror devs hang out?
<Hobbsee> #kde4-devel should be able to tell you
<DarkMageZ> will give there a try
<mhb> good morning
<mhb> hmm
<mhb> it seems to me that the information of Kubuntu KDE4 adoption has not spread too far
<buz> on the technological side i agree on not doing a LTS. not sure if its wise politically.
<buz> when is kde 3.5 eol?
<mhb> buz: well, it's not really actively developed anymore
<buz> not sure about that
<mhb> so I guess it ends when a distro like Slackware moves to KDE4.
<buz> there's a 3.5.9 planned i believe
<buz> but if the case can be made, that kde 3.5 won't have hardy+3y of upstream support, then hardy should not be a LTS in any case
<mhb> there are several sides to this issue
<buz> i know
<mhb> a) it will be very hard to produce a KDE4 CD release
<buz> but this is one of those that everyone would understand
<mhb> because the packages would have to be moved to main, and I am not sure the Ubuntu main administrators will allow both KDE3 and KDE4 to co-exist
<buz> at this point in time, they pretty much will have to
<mhb> b) it could be influenced by Ubuntu marketing
<buz> i dont see much in the line of useable kdepim4 for one
<mhb> now the only version that is LTS is Ubuntu
<mhb> which may have been their goal as well.
<buz> personally i dont mind it
<mhb> c) it has been decided outside the Kubuntu community
<mhb> we have had talks about this in UDS the developer summit.
<mhb> and there, we decided that we are going to push KDE3 and go for a LTS release.
<mhb> nobody had any trouble with it
<mhb> but now, because of some High Council, we have to drop our efforts
<buz> well i dont see how one could do away with kde3 for hardy
<buz> too much infrastructure still depends on it
<mhb> indeed
<mhb> hardy would have to be a mixed KDE4/KDE3 desktop CD
<buz> yes
<mhb> if we want to make the most of the transition, we would need to be allowed to ship (as in Ship It) those CDs as official ones
<mhb> but that would mean we would have to move parts of KDE4 into the main repository
<buz> but realistically, it's the enterprise that needs LTS. how many people really use Kubuntu in enterprise situations?
<mhb> and again, we would meet resistance from the Ubuntu part
<mhb> I am afraid
<mhb> buz: no clue. I guess our user base is much bigger than the customer bas.e
<buz> yes
<buz> but how many of the users truly need lts
<buz> seems to me that most kubuntu users will upgrade quickly to get the shiny new stuff anyhow
<mhb> the notion from Technical Board is "try to adopt KDE4"... and I hope we'll be allowed to
<mhb> we need to go and ask about all possible issues, because I wouldn't be trying to port several apps and then find out that we're not allowed to do this CD
<buz> ubuntu is behaving a bit weird
<buz> on one side, they dont support kubuntu much
<buz> on the other hand, they want to call the shots
<buz> s/ubuntu/canonical/
<mhb> right, I would like them to say "okay, we won't block you in porting parts of KDE4 into main"
<mhb> and making a CD out of it
<buz> yeah that would be the only sane way
<buz> if its not going to be a LTS release, there's no sane reason why kde4 should not be on the cd (alongside kde3)
* mhb changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Welcome to the Kubuntu developers channel | Meeting Saturday 22nd at 11:00 UTC - main event: KDE4 and no-LTS discussions, be there!
<mhb> buz: well
<mhb> buz: we cannot possibly ship all of KDE4 and KDE3.
<mhb> buz: we can ship (hopefully) parts of KDE4 and parts of KDE3 together.
<buz> well kdelibs3 will probably have to be in
<mhb> some apps don't have to be there, konqueror or dolphin or konsole
<mhb> or okular
<mhb> all those are good enough (or will soon be) in KDE4
<teKnofreak> don't we have a month more to see the final state of KDE4?
<teKnofreak> final state as in how is it going to be when released*
<mhb> we do, but we need to act fast, we cannot really wait
<mhb> I don't know which path we take, but we have to make sure that it can be done
<mhb> like do a KDE4/KDE3 hybrid CD asap
<teKnofreak> then we have to start preparing those things which seem to be stable with kde4, into kubuntu, leaving behind which we are afraid will not be
<buz> the main issue seems to be that plasma still is far from being a workhorse desktop
<MaximLevitsky> Oh boy, how broken kmail is in gutsy!
<MaximLevitsky> IMAP is unusable
<buz> i find it works quite well
<buz> compared to older versions
<MaximLevitsky> I have a box on google, ans it has lots of mail (1 year of LKML+ others)
<MaximLevitsky> And suddenly kmail tells me that all the mail is unread
<buz> mhh try deleting the local caches
<MaximLevitsky> While it is marked as read
<MaximLevitsky> I did
<buz> mhh
<buz> didnt help?
<MaximLevitsky> I even recreated the account in kmail
<buz> i occasionally see folders with mails that are unread
<MaximLevitsky> Nothing
<buz> usually compact folder helps
<MaximLevitsky> What is interesting is that sometimes folder show ok, and sometimes not
<MaximLevitsky> Some show few unread messages, but wrong ones
<MaximLevitsky> Some show that all messages are unread, but few aren't
<MaximLevitsky> Complete mess
<MaximLevitsky> And it tends to hang too (I admit that gmail is slow, but it hangs a lot more now)
<MaximLevitsky> Everything is wrong. For example the All mail shows 6146
<MaximLevitsky> Unread mails
<tyfon> kmail can get a bit iffy with large volumes of mail :p
<tyfon> i recently switched back to mutt again
<Tm_T> tyfon: how?
<tyfon> well it just seems a bit more buggy.. and if you have any filters you will notice pretty fast that it aint mulithreaded
<tyfon> kde4 kmail is supposed to fix a lot of those issues though afaik :)
<Tm_T> hmm, interesting
<Tm_T> multithreading would help with multicore cpu?
<Tm_T> or what you mean
<MaximLevitsky> Yep, but it did work well enough in feisty
<tyfon> well it would help with responsiveness on any cpu
<Tm_T> tyfon: true there
<MaximLevitsky> Now it is a nightmare
<tyfon> when you are reading mail and it starts downloading mail auto you will get a slight freeze
<Riddell> iRon: the user disk mounting patch doesn't seem to work in hardy :)
<Riddell> :( rather
<Riddell> iRon: it gives me an error "TODO: have to rethink extra options"
<Tm_T> tyfon: anyway, with my slowly getting outdated -system I'm ok with Kmail
<Riddell> iRon: which seems to come from hal
<Tm_T> tyfon: and I have TONS of mail :)
<iRon> Riddell: hm.. so i need to install hardy ?
<Riddell> iRon: you can use a chroot if you don't want to install it all
<iRon> but it would be better if i install it?
<MaximLevitsky> Btw I lost hope to fill up the gmail box :-) They increase its size so fast now....
<Tm_T> MaximLevitsky: I can fill it with ease
<Riddell> iRon: doesn't really matter.  you can try one of the alpha 2 candidate CDs (alternates only currently) if you want
<Tm_T> MaximLevitsky: I actually freed some space some time ago :(
<tyfon> yeah kmail isnt bad
<tyfon> but i can get better ;)
<Tm_T> anyway, I was supposed to be away ->
<MaximLevitsky> I mean I don't subscribe to mail list just for fun to fill it, I only subscribe to list that I need to read : LKML, and few small lists
<iRon> Riddell: i'll install hardy.. also i found a bug in kio_media_mounthelper. it is not parsing correctly locale options.
 * Tm_T hug Jucato 
 * Jucato hugs Tm_T back :)
<sigma_> Riddell: do you know if canonical has closed for christmas (shipit division)?
<Riddell> sigma_: seems to have yes
<sigma_> thanks, any idea when they are re-opening?
<Jucato> hm.. I'm confused... why does https://bugs.launchpad.net/adept only say "Bugs in Adept Updater"?
<Riddell> 3rd?  dunno, some countries don't take the 2nd as a holiday
<Riddell> Jucato: that's the adept project on launchpad, when someone registered it they did it for the updater
<sigma_> dont you work for them?
<Jucato> oh... https://bugs.launchpad.net/adeptmgr is a separate one... and there's none for adept installer?
<Jucato> Riddell: oh ok...
<Riddell> Jucato: it's not the same as the adept package in ubuntu in launchpad
<Jucato> ah... LP ignorance strikes me again :D
<Riddell> sigma_: sure but I'm in one hemesphere and they're in another and I don't know what holidays their country takes
<sigma_> ah yes the joys of a worldwide workforce:)
<Jucato> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/adept should be the right one?
<Riddell> Jucato: yes
<Jucato> yay 134 opened bugs then :)
<Serega> heya
<Serega> I'm finally online
<Jucato> hi Serega
<Riddell> Serega: awooga!
<Serega> Let's continue to rock! ;]
<mhb> well...
<mhb> we're a bit disoriented now
<Serega> I saw
<Serega> leave it behind and just enjoy
<Jucato> hm... the Version Upgrade bug w/ Adept has been fixed long ago right? (sorry, no Feisty -> Gutsy system...)
<mhb> Serega: it's not that easy
<mhb> we can either go for a KDE4-enabled desktop (quite a few people oppose this) or do a boring KDE3 system which will not even be LTS.
<Serega> mhb: I've read maillist
<Serega> mhb: imho moving to KDE4 now qual to suicide for us
<Serega> s/qual/is equal
 * Jucato wished LP had a Crash status for bugs..
<Hobbsee> mhb: either way, it won't be LTS
<Hobbsee> er, 11 utc is...
<Hobbsee> oh, it 10pm local.  goo
<Hobbsee> d
 * Serega waves
<jpatrick> Serega: we move to KDE4, flood the KDE BTS, and have robust 4.1 ready for hardy+1
<Serega> jpatrick: BTS == bugtrackers?
<jpatrick> yeah
<jpatrick> at least, that's how I think we should do it
<Serega> but I suppose we will get hardy unusable in this way :-\
<Serega> on the other side  this is our difference from debian-stable...
 * Serega will afk for 5 minutes
<mhb> Serega: we'll have a KDE3 CD for sure
<mhb> basically there's nothing needing our attention in KDE3.
<mhb> we'll switch the wallpaper, fix some bugs, and we're good to go
<Jucato> mhb: question: were you the one who tried to implement the Adept feature that will run sudo dpkg --configure -a automatically when an error occurs?
 * Jucato can't remember who's who...
<mhb> Jucato: manchicken
<Jucato> oh
<Jucato> right... sorry :)
<mhb> Jucato: I wanted to, but manchicken beat me to it
<mhb> that's what got you confused
 * Jucato wonders how he can try to recreate an error to cause the feature to activate...
<mhb> apt-get upgrade -- and in the middle, do a CTRL+C
<mhb> well in the middle of the upgrading, not package downloading
<Jucato> then try to run Adept Manager right?
<mhb> yup
<Jucato> hm... ok... just trying to recreate bug 139156 and see if it has been addressed (iirc it has, but need to confirm)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 139156 in adept "Automatic Security Update Failure" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/139156
<Jucato> basically it's when Adept reports some packages might be broken etc etc
<jpatrick> adept just crashes here doing that
<Riddell> ** new Kubuntu images to test https://iso.qa.stgraber.org/qatracker/build/Kubuntu
<mhb> KDE3?
<Riddell> yes
<Jucato> jpatrick: hm.. it seems that the fix to fix the crash/locked database crashes adept :)
<Jucato> but then again, after that crash, adept runs fine... nice :)
<santiago-ve> Hello
<seele> can there once be an article about women in open source without reference to the flosspols report?
 * Jucato haves wello to seele
<Jucato> er.. I meant "waves hello"
<Hobbsee> seele: yes.
<Nightrose> seele: I think to achieve that you need to do a new survey/report/... for them to cite :( - they need something to back up their claims
<Hobbsee> seele: however, they tend to be quite useless, and poor.
<Hobbsee> like, blog-rant, rather than a proper article
<Jucato> a.k.a. blont :)
<mhb> attention council members!
<mhb> please read the /topic or check your mailbox soon!
 * Jucato calculates....
<Jucato> hm.. I guess I can be there...
<Jucato> oh wait, council members.. right :)
<mhb> Jucato: people like you and me are replacable :o)
<mhb> :o)
<Jucato> weee! clown smile! :D
<mhb> Jucato: but if you got the official invitation, it would be impolite to decline :o)
<Jucato> hehe :)
<Jucato> I could decline and say that real life infringes again :)
<Jucato> (which I do expect for the next few days...)
<mhb> Jucato: you do that and I'll copyright infringe you to the roof
<Jucato> lol :)
 * Jucato gets back to adept bug triaging :P
<seele> ouch, 6AM.. 3AM for Californians
<Jucato> do we have Californians? :)
<Hobbsee> heh
 * Hobbsee will be there
<Hobbsee> short of going mad due to work, of course
<Riddell> seele: we're swapping times between 11:00 and 23:00 UTC, which means people should be able to come to half the meetings
<seele> ok
<Riddell> hrm, k3b seems broken
<Riddell> for burning dvd  isos
<mayeco> i'm reading the news
<mayeco> kubuntu 8.04 will not be LTS
<jpatrick> yep
<Hobbsee> correct
<Hobbsee> Riddell: the no-LTS for kubuntu decision is final, is it not?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: i got that impression when speaking to keybuk
<Riddell> he'll know better than I
<Jucato> as my professor once said, "final, irrevocable, and infallible" :)
 * Hobbsee nods
<mayeco> and... what Canonical said about that?
<mayeco> Riddell ?
<mhb> mayeco: not sure what you mean, Canonical *decided* it
<Jucato> hm... another -1 for Adept Installer...
<mayeco> ahhh mhb!
<mayeco> canonical make that desition?
<Hobbsee> "well, duh"
<Hobbsee> mayeco: yes, seeing as they're offering the support.
<mayeco> mmmmm .... :D
<mayeco> mmm but...
<mayeco> we will get our LTS latter or until next LTS cicle?
<Hobbsee> presumably
<mhb> no-one knows
<mhb> Hobbsee: or did keybuk said something about it?
<Riddell> 15:30 < kushal> where I can find some usability help   seele: in #kde-devel if you are feeling you're not busy enough
<Hobbsee> mhb: not explicitly
<nixternal> mornin'
<Jucato> lol! nixternal's greeting caused Hobbsee to leave :)
<bddebian> Heya
<Jucato> hi bddebian
<bddebian> Hi Jucato
<nixternal> I have just published a blog post that should put everyone at ease
<Nightrose> *lol* nixternal - nifty
 * Jucato waits for the feed to hit him on the head.. hard...
<nixternal> Nightrose: last year at an open source event here in chicago, we had a battle of the distros, and that is what Ubuntu Chicago did to show we didn't suck as much as the other distros :)
<Nightrose> nixternal: hehe I will remember this for my next talks *g*
<nixternal> it is fun, and always get a good laugh
<Nightrose> yea
<nixternal> I will throw up a slide with numbers and people will be impressed, then I will show them how I had achieved the results and they fall out
<Nightrose> ;-)
<nixternal> sebas: are there still plans for a KDE 3.5.9 release in the future?
<Nightrose> nixternal: can you get the Amarok 1.4.8 release in the next quickies for the dot?
<Nightrose> make it a christmas present ;-)
<nixternal> depends on the money of course, what do think this is, a free software community? :p
<Nightrose> :P
<Nightrose> I thought so ye
<nixternal> hehe
<Nightrose> wrong impression i got here?
<Nightrose> ;-)
<nixternal> I am looking at Linux screenshots, and none are really all that attractive
<nixternal> what distro has a really stunning default desktop?
<nixternal> there is a distro called Vixta that is based off of Fedora, and it looks oddly like Vista :)
<Nightrose> well a lot of people say fedora has one of the best artwork teams - but IMHO it is not "stunning"
<nixternal> wolfger: dude, your blog rocks...there is some good writing right there
<jjesse> hello nixternal
<nosrednaekim> hmmm I won't be able to make the meeting, too early
<jjesse> me too
<nosrednaekim> well, i'll be there at 1200UTC
<jjesse> its 6am in the morning
<jjesse> for me
<Riddell> it's the US unfriendly time this week
<nosrednaekim> Riddell: do we only have the channel for an hour?
<Riddell> as long as we need, but I doubt I can stay around much longer
<nosrednaekim> ok
<nixternal> wasabi jjesse
<nixternal> 05:00 for me, but I will try to make it
<nixternal> I will set my alarm for 04:45 and make sure the coffee pot is on automake
<nixternal> wonder if I could update that to cmake
<jjesse> nada mucho nixternal
 * Jucato checks what time it is...
<jjesse> Jucato: do you have that adept guide patch you sent me?
<Jucato> hm... hold on... gotta rummage through my stuff :)
<nixternal> my neighbor is one of the starbucks big whigs, and he gave me 5 pounds of christmas blend beans yesterday, so I have the caffeine covered
<Jucato> jjesse: yeah, still here. the .diff
<jjesse> can you send it?  jjesse@ubuntu.com
<Jucato> resent :)
<jjesse> thanks
<Jucato> it's not that big... just corrected some tags (I think)
<nixternal> so, who is helping with documentation this go round?
<jjesse> yeah you did, but i lost it when i reloaded my laptop
<jjesse> besides me?
<nixternal> ya besides you goofy
 * jjesse needs to start woring on update of book
<jjesse> again
<nixternal> I think you and I are the only KDE core doc people
<jjesse> yeah i thinbk so
<Jucato> :)
<jpatrick> nixternal: if you can tell me a quick way to bzr branch it, I could help
<nixternal> robotgeek hasn't been around in a while
<nosrednaekim> nixternal: I'll help a little... i'm no good with Latex or such though
<nixternal> jpatrick: if you look on the bzr page, it tells you how to do that :)
<nixternal> nosrednaekim: no latex for our docs, just docbook/xml..if you can do html tags you can do docbook/xml
<Jucato> Riddell: have you seen bug 162551? I haven't checked where the "Version Upgrade" text is taken from (tried kubuntu_upgrader in the adept sources, not there)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 162551 in adept "Adept Updater - Impossible Instructions" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162551
<jpatrick> nixternal: I sat waiting for an hour and bzr hadn't got to 30%
<nixternal> jpatrick: ya, you have a long wait with bzr
<nosrednaekim> nixternal: I may look into it if I have time. kinda depends on how much school I have after febuary
<jpatrick> see? with svn it takes minutes
<nixternal> yup
<nixternal> but bzr is the way of this neighborhood
<nixternal> how do you think I feel...I maintain stuff in a CVS repo, SVN repo, BZR repo, and now a HG/Mercurial repo
<Jucato> yay! managed to reduce Adept's 60 New (untriaged?) bugs to 29... and produced 26 Incomplete (needs info) bugs instead :D
<nixternal> cvs, svn, and bzr are similar in their workings, mercurial is a tad bit different
<jjesse> wahoo
<nixternal> but mercurial, speed wise, is whicked faster than the rest
<Jucato> 29 to go!
<nixternal> jucato->hugs();
<Jucato> :D
<Jucato> my Christmas gift to Kubuntu :P
<nixternal> I have spruced up my hug alias to make it more geeky
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> hm... next week or tomorrow, I will ask... how do you patch a patch? :D
<nixternal> I should make all users a doubly linked list, then I could do  jucato->prev->next->hugs();
 * jpatrick tries with bzr checkout
<nosrednaekim> nixternal: you said you had a huge TODO list for kubuntu devs?
<Jucato> or you could just use containers, iterators, and polymorphism :)
<nixternal> I have one?
<nosrednaekim> is that getting published tomorrow?
<nosrednaekim> nixternal: thought you said you had one... maybe it was someone else<_<
<nixternal> TODO: all devs: FIX ALL KDE 3 BUGS - PACKAGE UP KDE 4 - CONVERT KDE/QT 3 APPS TO KDE/QT4
<nosrednaekim> XD
<nixternal> jucato.setHugs(-1);
<nixternal> :p
<Jucato> hahah :D
<nixternal> I took it back because you wanted to create more work :)
<jpatrick> Katapult has a problem with cmake, compiles and then refuses to run
<nixternal> jucato.getHugs();
<Jucato> katapult's still alive? O.o
 * Jucato hides from jpatrick
<jpatrick> kinda
<nixternal> hey, katapult is by far my favorite app still
<Jucato> :D
<Jucato> it was... kinda grew less fond of it... krunner is gonna be a tough competition to beat soon...
<Jucato> and Gnome Do... :/
<nixternal> gnome didn't
<Jucato> lol :D
<nixternal> they copied katapult but added some drop down thing right?
<yuriy> oh Jucato you're already working on adept stuff?
<Jucato> yuriy: adept bugs mostly... I left 29 still New bugs for you :)
<Jucato> I mostly changed some bugs to Incomplete... and gonna wait for replies
<yuriy> well i'll help you out when i get to work in a half hour if there's nothing to do there
<Jucato> and I have one patch in my brain for adept installer... pending learning how to patch a patch :)
<nixternal> you know, I like adept updater
<nixternal> it makes following updates much easier than the command line
<nixternal> much easier to prevent an update as well
<Jucato> one thing I find funny about adept (as a whole) is the progress indicators when you fetch updates
<Jucato> the bottom progress bar doesn't seem to really be displaying the overall progress...
<nixternal> well, what I find annoying is all of the bouncing around adept does..and I mean graphically bouncing, resizing
<Jucato> :)
<nixternal> it isn't appealing to the eye
<Jucato> (my main beef is actually w/ adept installer... but...)
<nixternal> I click the icon, enter password, and minimize it so I don't have to watch it
<Jucato> hehe
<nixternal> I don't even think I have taken a look at the adept code...is is scary?
<Jucato> for me it is.. it's huge :)
<Jucato> and mixed... some STL stuff in there I think...
 * Jucato also so C++ exceptions at work.
<nixternal> ahh, STL stuff is easy
<nixternal> I can do STL
<Jucato> :)
<Jucato> anyway I only try to peek at the relevant parts... not at the whole :)
<nixternal> I will have to check it out
<Jucato> so... how do I modify a previous patch? patch a patch? create a .diff that patches the patch? :)
<nixternal> I have been trying to figure out how to do a merge with debian's kde4 packages...they added the ld stuff, but they changed around cdbs quite a bit, so I need to figure what to keep and what not to keep
<nixternal> what I do is I create a tmp directory, copy the directory to patch, run the current patch, then edit the file, and then create a new patch...I don't use cdbs patching and what not
<nixternal> I am old school I guess, but I am more comfortable that way
<Jucato> I've never tried cdbs :)
<nixternal> cdbs makes packaging in debian much easier I think
<nixternal> but I haven't played around with the patching and what not
<Jucato> but you know me... almost 2 years into Kubuntu and I still haven't gotten down packaging :P
<nosrednaekim> Jucato: I've been using Linux for 6 years and haven't compiled a kernel yet.... soo
<Jucato> what's that?
<Jucato> :D
<nosrednaekim> lol
<Jucato> yuriy: I have to leave the 29 untouched bugs to you... at 02:00, I'm not confident about my comprehension skills :)
<nosrednaekim> yay for Jucato!
<Jucato> nixternal: I just need to give my patch a higher number than the patch I'm trying to modify right? to make sure the older patch gets applied first?
<Jucato> anyway... bed :)
<nixternal> sounds about right to me
<jpatrick> nixternal: aha! with checkout --lightweight it's a lot faster
 * Jucato wonders how many pages it would take to print out Adept's code... just for fun...
<jpatrick> hmm, it's even done
 * Jucato ->setStatuse( BED );
 * Jucato can't spell either...
<jjesse> anyone else w/ kde4 have problems where everything freezes?
<nosrednaekim> jjesse: nope
<fdoving> jjesse: i had various problems with the packages, all sorted out when i compiled everything from svn.
<fdoving> Jucato: for the record, it's usually nicer to modify the existing patch, instead of patching the patches and then patch the patched patches over and over.. it'll become a big mess in the long run.
<fdoving> unless you use quilt.
<yuriy> why isn't adept on https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-team/+packagebugs ?
<jpatrick> yuriy: can you see if bug 118321 still affects you?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 118321 in kdmtheme "Kubuntu System Settings missing admin button for KDM Theme Manager" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/118321
<nixternal> I have the "Administrator Mode" button
<jpatrick> nixternal: oh, I've sent patches to ubuntu-doc :)
<nixternal> roger
<nixternal> kdelibs5 is kicking my arse
<yuriy> jpatrick: i have the button but it doesn't seem to work
<yuriy> though this may have something to do with the kdm bug i'm getting since installing kde4 rc2
<jpatrick> funny, I get overrides files found thing
<jpatrick> so I can close the bug? (now that the button appears)
<yuriy> jpatrick: well, does the button work for you?
<jpatrick> yep
<yuriy> i guess you can close it
<jjesse> so are the packages available from kubuntu buggier then what is in kde svn for kde4?
<fdoving> jjesse: yes. svn is updated all the time. new fixes every min.
<jjesse> hrmm ok will have to take a look into that
<orion> Hello all! :)
<orion> So, what is the bestway of testing kde4 on hardy?
<orion> using kde svn, or hardy packages?
<jpatrick> orion: installing it and running :)
<orion> i installed alpha 1 for a test
<orion> i have also compiled kde4 on gusty
<orion> from svn
<orion> It takes a looooot of time to compile!! :P
<orion> I'm asking this, because I think that using hardy packages,
<orion> I will be probably catching bugs already solved in kde4 svn!
<nosrednaekim> mhb: since when is "developer" a gender?
<nixternal> dunno about a gender, but it sure as hell is a special type of breed :)
<nosrednaekim> heh
<jpatrick> orion: using svn is kinda better because you can report things to the kde devs on the lastest revisions
 * txwikinger wonders if nixternal's statement means something good or bad ;)
<nixternal> probably a bit of both :)
<txwikinger> nixternal: I spent the whole day in court... I saw a lot of 'special' breeds on all sides ;)
<nixternal> jury duty?
<nixternal> go kdelibs5 go!
<txwikinger> nixternal: No .. I am applying to be a magistrate
<nixternal> oh, that's right...a lawyer
<txwikinger> or Justice of Peace
<txwikinger> more a judge :D
<nixternal> just remember, not everyone is bad, some are just misguided
<nixternal> that statement right there, gets you out of jury duty every time :)
<buz> i think tghe
<buz> insa
<txwikinger> well.. nobody got sent to prison today..
<buz> crap
<buz> i think the installer has a very weird bug
<buz> +
<txwikinger> just two people refered to Crowns Court
<buz> if the bios has a floppy active that doesnt exist, installer hangs
<nixternal> buz: are you using hardy?
<nixternal> I remember seeing that issue a long long time ago
<nixternal> in a galaxy not to far away :)
<buz> both hardy alternate and gutsy live suffer of it
<buz> maybe its a linux bug
<nixternal> ya, I seen it in alternate at point a long time ago
<buz> it happens shortly after probing for disks
<nixternal> I tend to shy away, when installing, from the LiveCDs
<nixternal> maybe the reason I don't see them anymore is because I disabled floppy support in the bios
<buz> yeah i dont really like them
<buz> nixternal: i did that now
<orion> jpatrick: Thanx! Maybe I'll try a mixed approach: just a few selected apps from svn along with hardy main
<buz> but i have never ever seen it so far
<nixternal> interesting
<buz> maybe most bios outthere are on auto
<buz> but this via mini itx had it on 1,44mb
<buz> took me the better part of 2 hours to track down
<buz> and boy those via cpus really are dirt slow
<nosrednaekim> buz: the c7's?
<buz> this is a c3 even
<nosrednaekim> oh... yeah c3's are slow
<buz> c7 aint exactly fast either
<nosrednaekim> eh... they work just fune
<nosrednaekim> *fine
<nosrednaekim> power usage rocks too
<nosrednaekim> try to beat 22 watts with any other desktop
<_StefanS_> nosrednaekim: well you can compile stuff faster on a mobile phone.
<nosrednaekim> lol
<_StefanS_> nosrednaekim: c7 gotta be the worst cpu I ever owned
<_StefanS_> nosrednaekim: gave it away to the kde marketing team :D
<nosrednaekim> its not for a developer, thats for sure... and it would die under vista
<_StefanS_> yep..
<_StefanS_> nosrednaekim: I would recommend anyone buying a core (2) duo T5xxx instead
<_StefanS_> much more value
<_StefanS_> nosrednaekim: enough complaining from me. D:
<buz> _StefanS_: for my uses the c3 is good enough
<buz> i want it for a fileserver, where lowpower is king
<_StefanS_> buz: hopefully IO isn't king for you either.. good luck with the 70% cpu while copying files.
<buz> even a c3 can do 100mbit
<_StefanS_> well guess its a matter of preference,( and money)
<_StefanS_> anyone had luck with todays livecd ?
<buz> mostly its a matter of noise for me :P
<_StefanS_> buz: oh well, if you're sleeping next to it, I guess it matters alot :)
<buz> no working next to it
<buz> and the box uses about 50W with 2 HDs
<buz> thats pretty good
<_StefanS_> yep
<buz> boy i'm trying to use the live cd installer
<buz> THAT's slow
<_StefanS_> buz: do you get x up ?
<buz> yes no issue at all
<_StefanS_> buz: I just get a blinking cursor after usplash
<buz> (this is a epia m6000 which is ooooold)
<_StefanS_> wierd..
<_StefanS_> maybe i should install native instead of vmware
<buz> i think it may be running in vesa though
<_StefanS_> ah well, didn't try that
<buz> well live cd does that
<_StefanS_> nah not default AFAIK.. it tries to autodetect video driver
<buz> oh yeah on some machines it tries
<buz> and fails
<_StefanS_> yep.. I will just try again
<yuriy> what is this autopkgtest thing? bug 152043
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 152043 in adept "autopkgtest gutsy adept: erroneous package!" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/152043
<_StefanS_> buz: at 2mb/s it doesn't take long to grab the cd again..
<buz> i do find it a wee bit weird that gutsy enumerates my drive on a sata controller as hdg though
<buz> _StefanS_: i should upgrade my pipe to 20mbit too :P
<_StefanS_> sure hopes vesa does it
<_StefanS_> buz: you should. Worth it..
<buz> does work for me
<buz> well
<buz> the improvement from 5 to 20mbit is benign
<buz> at least until we get hdtv over ip
<nosrednaekim> benign is not the word ;) benign means "harmless"
<buz> i know
<_StefanS_> buz: then 20mbits wont be enough I guess
 * nosrednaekim hides
<buz> you can run 720p h.264 with 10mbit easily
<buz> of course you really want a core2 to decode that :P
<_StefanS_> buz: yep.. but you would need some real good QoS to prevent the TV going bonkers when downloading some stuff on the pc :)
<buz> openwrt does that pretty well
<_StefanS_> buz: I have a core 2 at the tv, I tried osx today.. but I dont think 720p really was possible. It might be the videodriver though
<_StefanS_> buz: tomato is what you want ;)
<buz> i can even watch 1080p with my t7300
<buz> without maxing out the cpu
<buz> and i'm not sure just how much works is being offloaded to the intel GMA x3100
<_StefanS_> buz: hmm I wonder if a 1.83 core 2 (2mb l2cache) and a 2.0 t7200 (4mb l2cache) makes any difference
<buz> should not do much difference
<buz> mine was running at something like 1.2ghz during test
<_StefanS_> buz: ah x3100 might be slighty better than the 945gm i have in both those machines
<_StefanS_> ah the download is done
<_StefanS_> trying that vesa thingy now
<buz> lemme grab a 1080p sample for testing
<buz> (if i can find one)
<_StefanS_> search google for divx movie trailers
<_StefanS_> there's a french page
<buz> http://www.dvdloc8.com/clip.php?movieid=9153&clipid=3
<buz> i'm trying that
<_StefanS_> ah yep
<_StefanS_> nice one
<nixternal> Riddell: I am finishing up the kdelibs5 updates, will make sure everything is square first..would you like me to upload debian/ so you can take a look?
<nixternal> all changes were to cdbs/kde.mk and removal of cdbs/utils.mk, plus adding cheguevara_'s patch
<Riddell> nixternal: debdiff would be good
<Riddell> nixternal: and stdin's patch?
<nixternal> stdin didn't have a libs patch
<_StefanS_> buz: nah same problem in safe graphics mode :(
<_StefanS_> buz: no x..
<buz> i did not even use safegraphics
<_StefanS_> buz: hmm just a blank screen..
<buz> _StefanS_: mplayer eats about 90% of one 1600mhz cpu core here
<buz> its entirely fluid though
<buz> uoh
<buz> i'm in deep shit
<buz> iw as supposed to bake my gf's cookies
<buz> looks like they turned into charcoal
<yuriy> heh bug 115518 has always bothered me but i just figured i was missing something -- am i?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 115518 in adept "adept_manager search improvement should enable AND/OR keyword search" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/115518
<txwikinger> hmm.. knetworkmanager doesn't seem to be able to cope with a wireless and a wired one at the same time
<Riddell> nixternal: ok
<iRon> Riddell: new HAL from Hardy is more strict.. and it does not pass any more mount parameters which kio_media_mounthelper sends to it.. so it is a mounthelper bug.
<iRon> Riddell: and it looks like there is no need in kdesu/kdesudo.. because HAL now properly works with policykit.
<wolfger> nixternal: thanks!
<nosrednaekim> yuriy: yay! download lists :D
<yuriy> nosrednaekim: well i just confirmed the bug that they should be there... somebody needs to actually do it
<nosrednaekim> oh.... I have some python code to do it.... but it uses apt-get
<yuriy> nosrednaekim: I think the thing to do is to see what synaptic does
<yuriy> hmm i wonder if bug 177819 is a debconf or java bug
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 177819 in adept "java license agreement not self-evident enough" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177819
<yuriy> also, is there a separate source package for the dist-upgrader?
<nixternal> w00t...lookin' like kdelibs5 built this time
<Riddell> iRon: so should be fixable?
<iRon> Riddell: sure.. it works without modifications for ext2/ext3 partitions.. for ntfs i just need to remove unnecessary uid parameter and provide proper locale parameter.
<iRon> Riddell: it fails for you on ntfs partition, right?
<nixternal> Riddell: should the manpages be installed with the kdelibs5 package?
<nixternal> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49219/  <- those are the files with --list-missing
<plavcik> hi, which channel is best to discuss problem with UTF-8 file names accessed via fish (konqueror)?
<txwikinger> well that was odd...
<Riddell> nixternal: could be
<Riddell> plavcik: #kde-devel
<txwikinger> apparently installing one of those wireless tools corrupts all network configurations on gutsy
<plavcik> thx
<Riddell> iRon: yes, on ntfs
<nixternal> ya, I am checking over the old package to see if they were installed
<nixternal> there is something in the new kde.mk that is stopping the install of the man pages
<mhb> good evening my good friends
<mhb> nixternal: how come your blog is not on planet kde?
<mhb> it definitely should be there
<nixternal> mhb: nobody likes me I guess
<mhb> what's more, it should have been there when you blogged about KDE4
<mhb> such info would please the world, but it seems the world doesn't know about it yet
<mhb> someone call Roland Wolters or something :o)
 * Jucato scratches his eyes....good morning
<nixternal> mornin'
<mhb> nixternal: so they can't add you just because you're a nice guy, you write about KDE and you help KDE (news, documentation and more)?
<Jucato> there's no "they" actually. he just needs to email clee, and that's it :)
<nixternal> I don't even know who is in charge, or even who to ask..never persued it I guess
<Jucato> (now you do...)
<Nightrose> nixternal: yea you should definitely ask clee to add you blog
<Nightrose> nixternal: clee is the one
<nixternal> alrighty, maybe I will give clee a hollah
<Nightrose> ;-)
<Jucato> yay! from 29 to 16 New Adept bugs. thanks yuriy and whoever triaged while I was asleep :D
<mhb> quick, someone start discussing something!
 * mhb feels a lonely mood coming
<Jucato> you rock! (good enough?)
<nixternal> ok, clee emailed
<mhb> Jucato: it would have if you were a girl lying in my bed convincing me to go cuddle with her.
<Jucato> lol
<mhb> sadly, there's only a macbook and scissors on my bed
<nixternal> Riddell: I will create a debdiff for you to apply...see if you can figure out what is causing the man pages to not install...
<Jucato> I suggest putting the scissors somewhere inaccessible :/
<mhb> Jucato: hehe :o) I knew that - I was just creating my dodecahedron calendar.
<Jucato> lol
<cheguevara__> evening
<nixternal> mhb: hahahahhaha, I get in those "lonely" moods every now and then, but I typically have a pit bull and my laptop next to me :)
<Jucato> you're lucky :(
<Jucato> I have just my grandma to cuddle :)
<mhb> well it is my fault, I shouldn't have read so much romantic webcomics.
<mhb> :o)
<mhb> anyway, what do you suggest as the best solution for the situation?
<mhb> I'd suggest creating a "Solid" CD with KDE3 and KubuntuHardyCatchup for the businesses and the official "Hardy" CD which would be a KDE4-KDE3 hybrid.
<mhb> because Shipit usually reaches the common users, business installation folks could easily burn the image.
<nixternal> that sounds plausable actually
<mhb> marketing them both on kubuntu.org side by side
<Jucato> or a Hardy Heron KDE3 and a Hungry Hippo KDE4 :)
<Jucato> now's a chance to have some fun :)
<nixternal> hahahaha
<mhb> think about other possible suggestions for today's meeting
<Jucato> that'll be my only suggestion about your suggestion :)
<mhb> Jucato: also, could you perhaps blog about the Kubuntu KDE4 transition tomorrow, once we settle the discussion down?
<mhb> so that people reading planetKDE get it
<Jucato> sure. hopefully I'll be around in the meeting :/
<mhb> jr does not want to do it and I understand that, but I guess we should tell the KDE folks, they'll be happy
<yuriy> heh morning Jucato
<mhb> Jucato: thank you
<nixternal> Riddell: http://www.nixternal.com/tmp/kde4libs.debdiff
#kubuntu-devel 2007-12-22
<cheguevara__> ooh libgif :P
<Nightrose> mhb: don´t expect clee to be fast - it might take him some time to add blogs
<mhb> as always, the human failure
<Nightrose> ;-)
<mhb> KDE is relying on people too much
<Nightrose> well he is doing good work i think...
<mhb> well no doubt it
<Nightrose> I asked him on irc and he added me instantly
<mhb> the script that does planet ubuntu is also doing good work
<Nightrose> but other people had to wait weeks
<Nightrose> just warning you so you don´t get your expectations up to high just yet
<mhb> the lifeguard left us! ooh my
<mhb> plavcik = lifeguard in czech
<Nightrose> hehe
<mhb> Nightrose: which is why I'm saying it's a human failure
<mhb> Nightrose: you see, the script that does it on planet ubuntu treats everyone the same and does it instantly
<Nightrose> true
<Nightrose> but kde´s community works differently
<mhb> clee's time should be spent better
<Nightrose> and I don´t think different is worse here
<mhb> I do think it means "inefficient"
<Nightrose> in general
<Nightrose> hehe well..
<mhb> humans are always less efficient than machines
<mhb> everything that could be done by a machine should be done by a machine
<mhb> that is why I do not take part in packaging too much :o)
<mhb> machines should do it, not people
<Nightrose> otoh a little control over who gets on the planet is not wrong i think
<mhb> Nightrose: right, everyone that is a member can be there, and everyone who is a member is a checked fellow
<mhb> at least that's our policy
<mhb> one approval, and you can do it all.
<Nightrose> yea and kde does not have that in this way
<Jucato> mhb: KDE doesn't have a sort of membership process that will make the process of adding our blogs to planetkde similar to planet ubuntu
<Nightrose> you can become a member of kde eV
<Jucato> bah she types faster :)
<Nightrose> but that is different
<Nightrose> ;-)
<mhb> oh, that secret club I sometimes have a grudge against :o)
<Nightrose> hehe
<mhb> I respect it though
 * Nightrose ponders becoming a member next year
 * Jucato ponders becoming a member in 2011...
<Nightrose> hehe
<mhb> I know they do not, but if they did, it would be easier for them to do stuff
<Nightrose> don´t think that would be a good thing for kde
<mhb> it is very easy for me to create a branch all Kubuntu members can work with
<Nightrose> it just works differently
<Jucato> maybe, maybe not... you can't apply the same community dynamics from one community to another and expect it to work similarly well
<mhb> but no outsiders (without sending me mails, of course)
<Nightrose> Jucato: ack
<mhb> hmm
<mhb> I do have a mathematics background, so expect me to do this very often.
<Nightrose> hehe
<Nightrose> so do I
<Nightrose> but I tend to see the human side of it all
<Jucato> I have a philosophical background, so expect me to counter often :)
<Nightrose> *g*
<mhb> ah humans, the inefficient machines
<Jucato> ah human, the *non*-machines :)
<mhb> anyway, I think an a place which has the database of "trusted" KDE folks makes sense
<mhb> such people would have commit access, blog availability, techbase account and so on
<yuriy> lmao @ Serega and mammoth sh*t
<Jucato> er...
<mhb> without needing to register 5 times and wait on some other folks who are totally busy with more important stuff
<mhb> that's why I like LP
<Nightrose> mhb: kde encourages people to get commit access very early
<Jucato> hm.. I have register to LP, to the wiki, to the mailing list, etc in *buntu anyway... it's not so much different
<Nightrose> so there is no need for "trusted"
<mhb> Jucato: you don't
<Jucato> except that we have a membership process
<Jucato> oh yeah... right... forgot :P
<mhb> at least I think you have the same credentials for wiki and LP, don't you?
<mhb> mailing lists, that is valid
<mhb> I'd like some ML integration in LP.
<mhb> Nightrose: right, which is often a bad practice, btw
<Nightrose> you think so?
<Riddell> Nightrose: looks good
<mhb> Nightrose: if you follow this policy, you cannot really coordinate the people
<Riddell> nixternal rather ^^
<Nightrose> ;-)
<Jucato> silly tab completion :)
<Nightrose> mhb: and it still works great i think
<nixternal> Riddell: only problem is it isn't installing the .manpages
<cheguevara__> Riddell, all except 1 debdiffs for main are done
<nixternal> other than that, it builds, installs, updates, and uninstalls
<mhb> Nightrose: we had around 60 people in our translation team, all had "commit access", and we couldn't teach them to translate in the right places (KDE upstream, etc)
<cheguevara__> emacs22 is confusing me by having both debian/control.in and debian/control
<mhb> Nightrose: because they would do nothing for most of the year, then unexpectedly log in and start translating.
<nixternal> I got addicted today by writing a plasmoid, now I want to take an idea and write a plasmoid for it
<Riddell> cheguevara__: just edit both
<Nightrose> mhb: ok that is unfortunate - where do you think the problem was exactly?
<cheguevara__> Riddell, kk
<Riddell> nixternal: I don't know I'm afraid, it's not too important
<mhb> Nightrose: everyone had commit access, but noone bothered to join the actual communication
<nixternal> Riddell: I think it may have something to do with the updated kde.mk file, but I had it build to output and didn't notice anything odd in it
<Nightrose> mhb: i see
<Jucato> "actual communication"?
<nixternal> I threw in an echo at the beginning and the end, and both echoes showed up
<Nightrose> mhb: but i don´t think that is really related to getting commit access easy
<mhb> they just asked for it and got it
<mhb> but then they become uncontrolavle
<mhb> we kicked them all out, now all they can do is suggestions
<mhb> and it works the same
<Nightrose> that´s why you have revert
<nixternal> well, if/when I get kdeplanet, all that is left is @kde.org and e.V., and I will be legit 100% :)
<mhb> without any fears of a random guy walking in and translating half of the app incorrectly.
<Nightrose> nixternal: hehe let´s both do that next year
<Jucato> good lack you too :)
<Jucato> er.. I meant luck
<nixternal> Nightrose: that can be our new years resolution :)
<Nightrose> nixternal: ;-) indeed
<nixternal> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<nixternal> hahahahahaha
<Nightrose> ;-)
<Jucato> oh wow! 2nd FOSS/Linux birthday coming up yay! :)
<nixternal> so is Amarok2 going to build from svn for me tonight?
<Nightrose> nixternal: probably - if not bug harald tomorrow :)
<nixternal> I see that KDE 4 has pulseaudio support built into it now
<nixternal> OK...I think it is a bug squashing type of night
 * cheguevara__ wonders about consolekit support
<effie_jayx> nixternal,  ping
<nixternal> yo yo
<CheGuevara> damn wifi
<effie_jayx> nixternal,  my friend santiago-ve  from the ubuntu-ve board is interested in helping out the development team
<nixternal> send him this way, I am sure within the next couple of days we can abuse him
<nixternal> I mean put him to work :p
<santiago-ve> I am hear
<santiago-ve> here*
<CheGuevara> lol
<effie_jayx> nixternal,  he is not shy and he is a real problem solver...
<nixternal> oh, damn he heard that :)
<santiago-ve> <.< nixternal, thanks for the nice welcome
<nixternal> welcome santiago-ve!
<santiago-ve> :)
<CheGuevara> haha
<effie_jayx> nixternal, he needs the basics of packaging and bug squashing
<nixternal> what type of background do you have?
<santiago-ve> (that was a warm welcome)
<nixternal> groovy effie_jayx, no better place to learn than with Kubuntu
<santiago-ve> nixternal, mainly im a php programmer... know some basics of pyton and c
<nixternal> it is more than likely about to get hectic
<santiago-ve> python*
<nixternal> ooh php <- mhb :)
<santiago-ve> also... a Qt enthusiast :D
<effie_jayx> mhb?
<santiago-ve> err.. i was about to ask the same
<CheGuevara> ah another php programer
 * CheGuevara is happy
<nixternal> effie_jayx: we have a super top secret, we would have to kill you if we told you, type project which I think has some PHP in it :p
<CheGuevara> aww home come i was never offered that :P
<nixternal> grumble*kde4pim*grumble
<effie_jayx> nixternal,  ow darn...
<effie_jayx> nixternal,  well santiago-ve  will come in handy...
<effie_jayx> he is a php guru
<nixternal> have to talk to the man with the master plan... "m" to the "h" to the "b"
<CheGuevara> lol
<effie_jayx> nixternal,  you are wicked man...
<effie_jayx> hehehe
<nixternal> just have a little patience as the next couple of days are probably going to be a little rocky around here
<santiago-ve> xD
<effie_jayx> nixternal,  I myself would join but I am stuck with MOTU basics...
<nixternal> we are working out, actually planning on working out, our Hardy master plan...we have the original master plan, but recent events look to have us adding more to the master plan, but nonetheless, it will be a beautiful master plan
<effie_jayx> the GNOME FUD is getting to me...
<nixternal> effie_jayx: you are on your way..I read your blog :)
<santiago-ve> speaking of hardy
<santiago-ve> let me burn my iso
<santiago-ve> <.<
<nixternal> they need to chill on the Gnome FUD, but at the same time, they brought it on to themselves...everything with Gnome will work itself out and everyone will go back to being super happy again :)
<santiago-ve> So actually what a PHP guy can help for the moment?
<effie_jayx> nixternal,  in the mean time I as a user and outsider feel like the boat is rocking hard...
<nixternal> right now, not much, but soon probably quite a bit of help...like within a week possibly
<nixternal> right now it is all merging and bug triaging yet
<santiago-ve> hmm... is quanta involved? lol
<nixternal> whatever you hack with would be involved I guess
 * CheGuevara feels ashamed to use Zend
<santiago-ve> CheGuevara, the ide doesnt makes a programmer.. the programmer makes the ide :p
<CheGuevara> yeah
<CheGuevara> but u know
<CheGuevara> its closed source and not free and everythign :P
<santiago-ve> effie_jayx, can tell you how many ides i can integrate
<santiago-ve> xD
<santiago-ve> well that's a point...
<effie_jayx> santiago-ve,  well you can check out some merges for kde... I can help you
<effie_jayx> the bad thing is many devels will be taking off for a couple of weeks
<nixternal> I will be here
<effie_jayx> workaholic
<CheGuevara> heh
<effie_jayx> upsss did >I say that out loud
<nixternal> heh, I have been in school for so long, all I want to do is hack now
<effie_jayx> santiago-ve,  there you go
<CheGuevara> buts lots of volunteers are on breaks from real work
<CheGuevara> so more can get done
<effie_jayx> CheGuevara,  that's what I mean
<santiago-ve> well i aint in a break... but since i have some free time at work~
<santiago-ve> i guess i can come help~
<santiago-ve> and in fact join the team
<effie_jayx> santiago-ve,  you work and then you apply for it ;)
<effie_jayx> it's like getting knighted... ;)
<santiago-ve> hehe nothing in this life its free
<santiago-ve> so... hands on
<santiago-ve> :)
<Nightrose> hehe that´s the spirit
<CheGuevara> :P
<santiago-ve> :)
<effie_jayx> nixternal,  got any easy merges laying around...
<nixternal> if there were, they would be in MoM
<nixternal> check soprano if you would like
<nixternal> it should be a straight forward merge, possibly a sync
<effie_jayx> nixternal,  its to get santiago-ve  started on some work
<effie_jayx> see how he likes it
<effie_jayx> I am building the runghc again
<nixternal> soprano should be pretty straight forward I think...can't remember if there were any debian->ubuntu conflicts or not
 * santiago-ve is watching the screen like a kid looking to a candy
<santiago-ve> candies*
<effie_jayx> ok
<santiago-ve> so soprano~
<nixternal> ya, I don't think I merged it
<nixternal> http://merges.ubuntu.com/s/soprano/REPORT
<nixternal> no I didn't...there are 2 minor conflicts in the debian/ directory
<nixternal> control and libsoprano-dev.install
<nixternal> if that is a little much I can find another one for you
<effie_jayx> nixternal,  we'll give it a wack and see
<effie_jayx> thanks bro
<nixternal> it should be pretty straight forward
<nixternal> the conflict in control is probably just the Maintainer and XSBC-Original-Maintainer
<nixternal> unless they updated/added a new lib
<nixternal> http://merges.ubuntu.com/k/kshutdown/REPORT
<nixternal> that looks easy, jpatrick isn't around to claim it right now either :p
<santiago-ve> nixternal, im looking at the first one... and gonna see the other one...~ see which one ill take
 * Nightrose is off to bed - night folks :)
<CheGuevara> night
<effie_jayx> CheGuevara,  good night brother
<effie_jayx> CheGuevara, ups
<nixternal> k'nite Nightrose
<effie_jayx> Nightrose,  night
<CheGuevara> :P
<santiago-ve> g'night
<nixternal> so no more universe freezes or something? I don't see it on the release schedule
<CheGuevara> Riddell, all debdiffs for packages in main posted and compile tested
<CheGuevara> brb reboot
<effie_jayx> nixternal,  there seems to be a change in the lib you modifies in your last merge...
<effie_jayx> nix could it be that the change made it into debian?
<nixternal> it is possible that we could sync that package..I can't remember
<nixternal> could have been, yes
<effie_jayx> nixternal,  That's what I thought.. santiago and I are checking it
<nixternal> ya, I think I came to the conclusion that it can probably get a sync request
<effie_jayx> nixternal,  considering the export she is now putting in debian/rules?
<nixternal> what is the export?
<santiago-ve> export LDFLAGS+="-Wl,--as-needed" in rules to make dpkg-shlibdeps
<santiago-ve> happier.
<CheGuevara> mmm --as-needed
<CheGuevara> optimisations :P
<CheGuevara> evening Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> heya
<effie_jayx> Hobbsee,  you were late this morning... ;)
 * effie_jayx considers the aussie timezone
<effie_jayx> Hobbsee,  Hobbsee is never late... ;)
<Hobbsee> to -classroom?
<Hobbsee> heh :)
<Jucato> :)
<Jucato> moin Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> heya Jucato
<effie_jayx> ok nixternal  I used soprano to ilustrate a merge to santiago-ve
<effie_jayx> we are asumming you are going to go through with the sync... and we look forward to it... so he can see the process finished...
<nixternal> groovy
<Jucato> hm.. I just realized you can't unmark duplicate bugs...
<Jucato> oh wait.. hm...
<Jucato> you can... but it's not so evident heh :)
<Jucato> wow... is this just new in LP? bugs marked as Incomplete now show that it will expire after 59 days of no activity? (I can't recall seeing that warning/notice yesterday)
<Hobbsee> thye keep adding and removing it
<cheguevara> good night everyone
<nixternal> alrighty, knocked out some of my package bugs...now it is time for some foooooooood!
<santiago-ve> heh
<nixternal> Riddell: I uploaded a fix for bug #154035 if you want to approve and upload for the website
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 154035 in eog "click and drag to move image only works with middle mouse button, scrollwheel zoom is disabled by default and its option is hidden away for no good reason (dup-of: 120162)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154035
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 120162 in eog "Unable to click and drag picture with mouse - regression." [Low,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/120162
<nixternal> sorry about that
<nixternal> Riddell: bug #154034
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 154034 in kubuntu-website "Software-properties-kde required to upgrade via adept" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154034
<vorian> werd nixternal
<vorian> how goes?
<nixternal> trying to catch up on bugs
<vorian> i see that :)
<vorian> week after next i will be able to devote nearly a week to helping out :)
<nixternal> woohoo
<vorian> yeee haaa!
<nixternal> !kdebugs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdebugs - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nixternal> damn, I can never find the link for kde package bugs
 * nixternal wonders who is in a wiki editing mood around this place
<vorian> whatcha need done?
<nixternal> !kubuntu-bugs is Major Kubuntu desktop bugs can be found at https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-team/+packagebugs
<nixternal> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu
<nixternal> needs some updating
<nixternal> need to come up with something fresh
<nixternal> maybe I will work on that this weekend
<nixternal> %editors
<nixternal> imbrandon: can you add me as a ubotu editor again please?
<nixternal> !kubuntu-bugs
<ubotu> kubuntu-bugs is Major Kubuntu desktop bugs can be found at https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-team/+packagebugs
<nixternal> woohah
<nixternal> ooh, heart burn
<imbrandon> nixternal: hrm no i cant
<nixternal> what good are you then :p
<imbrandon> i have no idea how to, i probably still have the power but not the knowhow
<imbrandon> lol
<nixternal> you have the powah
 * nixternal looks for the command
<imbrandon> %whoami
<ubotu> imbrandon
<nixternal> hah
<nixternal> a
<nixternal> hahahaha
<nixternal> that was actually kinda funny
<nixternal> %addeditor nixternal
<imbrandon> %addeditor nixternal
<ubotu> OK
<nixternal> listen to me bot when I talke to you
<nixternal> thank you sir
<imbrandon> nixternal: had to do it in a pm
<imbrandon> worked
<nixternal> OK, it is showing up..thanks again
<stdin> nixternal: you should probably add <reply> in that factoid
<stdin> ie: !no kubuntu-bugs is <reply> Major Kubuntu desktop bugs can be found at https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-team/+packagebugs
<santiago-ve> nixternal, i've got some warnings
<Jucato> ooh stdin...
<santiago-ve> when using pbuild to "build" a .deb pac~
<santiago-ve> of the soprano lib
<santiago-ve> lots of stuff like dpkg-shlibdeps: warning: debian/libsoprano4/usr/lib/soprano/libsoprano_raptorserializer.so shouldn't be linked with libm.so.6 (it uses none of its symbols).
<nixternal> !no kubuntu-bugs is <reply> Major Kubuntu desktop bugs can be found at https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-team/+packagebugs
<nixternal> wtf
<nixternal> it sent it to ubuntu-ops
<Jucato> !no kubuntu-bugs is <reply> Major Kubuntu desktop bugs can be found at https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-team/+packagebugs
<ubotu> I'll remember that Jucato
<nixternal> I hate that bot, I wish he would ping out
<Jucato> :)
<nixternal> look at editors, my name is in there
<nixternal> %editors
<stdin> have you done @login ?
<nixternal> who knows
<Jucato> did you identify?
<nixternal> @login
<Jucato> %login I think
<ubotu> OK
<ubotu> Invalid arguments for login.
<Jucato> oh there :)
<nixternal> you stupid bot
<Jucato> lol
<stdin> both @ and % work
<nixternal> %login
<ubotu> OK
<Jucato> stdin: OK
<Jucato> :)
<nixternal> about damn time
 * Jucato just felt like a bot :)
<nixternal> you smell like it too :p
<Jucato> !whoami
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about whoami - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> hahaha
<nixternal> amarok2 didn't build in svn!)*#)@!
<nixternal> %whoami
<ubotu> nixternal
<stdin> ubotu: whoami
<Jucato> %whoami
<ubotu> Jucato
<nixternal> %whosyourdaddy
<Jucato> lol
<nixternal> hahaha, that is what I thought of when imbrandon did it earlier
<Jucato> now try your editing cow powers :D
<stdin> nixternal: you know all commands get logged :P
<nixternal> !no kubuntu-bugs is <reply> Major Kubuntu desktop bugs can be found at https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-team/+packagebugs
<ubotu> I'll remember that nixternal
<nixternal> thank you bot, now go take a nap, you deserve it
<Jucato> nooooo! we can't survive without the boot
<Jucato> bot*
<nixternal> would be nice to have a personal line to dashbot though
<nixternal> I am always asking him how things are going in svn
<nixternal> holy smokes, you even have a php quit message....that is just way to wrong :)
<nixternal> santiago-ve: those are just warnings for soprano
<nixternal> when you have a debdiff, send it my way and I will take a look at it
<santiago-ve> err soprano_1.98.0~rc1-1.diff.gz   <-- that file?
<nixternal> nope
<Jucato> hm.. yeah... why isn't adept in that list of kubuntu bugs? is that a portent of something? :)
<santiago-ve> nixternal, well enlighten me
<santiago-ve> xD
<stdin> debdiff old.dsc new.dsc > mydebdiff.debdiff
<Jucato> pfft.... debs.. :)
<santiago-ve> on my way
<Jucato> I have completely forgotten any packaging foo I had... and now have to setup everything in the vm I'm using :P
<santiago-ve> nixternal, no output...
<santiago-ve> thanks stdin for the tip
<santiago-ve> :)
<nixternal> santiago-ve: debuild soprano_1.99~rc2-0ubuntu2.dsc soprano_1.99~rc2-1ubuntu1.dsc > soprano.debdiff
<santiago-ve> LOOOOOOOOOOOL
<santiago-ve> u gonna kill me
<santiago-ve> xD
<santiago-ve> i was looking at the 98
<nixternal> ahh, just go back one version
<santiago-ve> hmm nixternal problem
<nixternal> uh oh
<nixternal> I am enjoying a Padron Series 1926 (#9 Maduro) with a 56 ring gauge, and sipping some wonderfual anejo
<nixternal> life is grand
<Jucato> :D
<santiago-ve> mkay nixternal question... i built the deb using:     sudo pbuilder build *.dsc
<nixternal> how many .dsc files did you have in the directory you built it in? did you use the grab-merge.sh script from merges.ubuntu.com?
<santiago-ve> nixternal, yes i used that script
<santiago-ve> i have like 4
<nixternal> then don't do *.dsc
<nixternal> *2ubuntu1.dsc would work
<santiago-ve> soprano_1.98.0~rc1-1.dsc
<santiago-ve> soprano_1.99~rc2-0ubuntu2.dsc
<santiago-ve> soprano_1.99~rc2-1.dsc
<santiago-ve> <.<
<nixternal> in the soprano-1.99~rc2 directory, run ->    debuild -S -sa
<nixternal> that will build and create the .dsc file, which I figured would have already been created
<nixternal> oh no, you are right
<nixternal> just the 3
<nixternal> you need to create the dsc file by cd'ing into the directory and building it with debuild -S -sa
<santiago-ve> soprano-1.99~rc2-1ubuntu1        <-- only dir i have
<santiago-ve> so im going an doing there
<santiago-ve> :p
<nixternal> hrmm
 * nixternal looks
<nixternal> oh ya
<santiago-ve> nixternal, using pbuilder?
<nixternal> derr
<nixternal> you made the necessary changes in that directory correct?
<santiago-ve> <.<
<santiago-ve> like?
<nixternal> changes to the control file and what not
<nixternal> if so, you need to rename that directory like so
<nixternal> mv soprano-1.99~rc2-1ubuntu1 soprano-1.99~rc2
<nixternal> cd soprano-1.99~rc2
<nixternal> debuild -S -sa
<nixternal> cd ../
<nixternal> sudo pbuilder build *1ubuntu1.dsc
<santiago-ve> mkay
<nixternal> if it builds fine, then make a debdiff like so:
<santiago-ve> what bout that dch -i ?
<nixternal> debdiff soparano_1.99~rc2-0ubuntu2.dsc soprano_1.99~rc2-1ubuntu1.dsc > soprano.debdiff
<nixternal> you shouldn't have to do dch -i
<santiago-ve> k
<nixternal> just dch -e to make sure everything is correct
<nixternal> the multidistrotools on merges.ubuntu.com do the fun stuff for you already
<santiago-ve> btw... no changes where done on the package at all
<santiago-ve> i just want to get to know the whole process
<santiago-ve> :)
<nixternal> I still think we can request a sync on it
<nixternal> go through and read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide
<nixternal> it has pretty much all of the info you are seeking
<santiago-ve> :p i've been reading iu just see a step... and try try try uyntil i can
<santiago-ve> xD
<nixternal> yes, we can jsut sync that
<nixternal> which is good, it will fix my previous botched upload with a bogus .orig.tar.gz
<santiago-ve> btw... debuild -S -sa      <-- gives an error (and that's because im using feisty... i guess)
<santiago-ve> oh ye... i saw that on the changelog
<Jucato> hm... nixternal, Adept has a class that's used in Adept Manager and Updater called "TestApp"... and it seems to be *the* main Adept class :)
<nixternal> heh
<nixternal> that would be a little odd I would think
<santiago-ve> law
<santiago-ve> lawl
<santiago-ve> speaking of package managers... there's a package manager written in PHP over gtk... i guess someone.. with lots of.... idk of anything... could write it on php and qt
<Jucato> lots of repeated code as well... app.h/.cpp is repeated inside manager and updater... :)
<Jucato> O.o
<Jucato> no wonder adept is such a monster :)
 * Jucato has now even greater admiration for those who have bravely attempted to improve adept :D
<nixternal> OK, I requested a sync with the archive-admins on soprano
<nixternal> so did you learn anything tonight santiago-ve by messing with that package?
<santiago-ve> sure i did nixternal
<nixternal> groovy...before you know it, you will be helping me :)
<santiago-ve> got lots of question >:D
<santiago-ve> ill be glad
<nixternal> which isn't far off...I have totally forgotten some simple things it seems
<santiago-ve> well... you tellme what to do... and ill put effort on that
<nixternal> that works for me
 * Jucato has to start from scratch on packaging again :P
<Jucato> nixternal: is there a metapackage for almost all the packaging tools you need? a sort of ubuntu-packaging metapackage for devscripts, pbuilder, etc, etc?
<nixternal> not that I can think of
<nixternal> would be good honestly, actually maybe ubuntu-dev-tools
<nixternal> !info ubuntu-dev-tools
<ubotu> ubuntu-dev-tools: useful tools for Ubuntu developers. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.19 (gutsy), package size 30 kB, installed size 200 kB
<Jucato> hm... :)
<nixternal> bah, k3b in svn repos is broke it seems
<nixternal> extragear though, what do you expect :)
<Jucato> Depends: python, python-central (>= 0.5.8), binutils, devscripts, sudo, python-launchpad-bugs (>= 0.2.14), reportbug
<nixternal> ya, not much
<Jucato> oh well :)
<santiago-ve> O.o
<nixternal> this kde4 build better work or I am going to snap
<nixternal> I will toss my cigar at the monitor
<Jucato> hm.. make sure it doesn't bounce back at you :)
<nixternal> woot
<Jucato> hm.. you smoke? O.o
<nixternal> ooh, I see some Oxygen hinting to KDM4
<nixternal> I smoke a cigar every now and then
<Jucato> ooh new factoid for me :)
<nixternal> but like Bill Clinton, I do not inhale :)
<nixternal> and I only smoke expensive cigars...nothing like a really nice cigar and a great tequilla
<Jucato> heheh :)
<Jucato> I don't smoke (anymore?)... and never tried expensive ones :)
<santiago-ve> well im out
<santiago-ve> nixternal, thx for letting me halp
<santiago-ve> :)
<nixternal> OMG JUCATO!#@#!#!#!@
<nixternal> read the last post on my blog
<nixternal> for the kde4 in kubuntu thread
<nixternal> holy shnikeys they brought up the "KDE should match Ubuntu's release schedule"
<Jucato> the kubuntu 8.04 feature kde4 thread?
<nixternal> are you out of your mind...if anything, Ubuntu should change their release schedules for KDE, as KDE was there way before Ubuntu
<Jucato> lol :)
<nixternal> that pisses me off, and now I see why those at akademy were defensive
<nixternal> Kubuntu would need a ton of leverage power to even think of such a feat, heck even Ubuntu would
<Jucato> "First of all, Ubuntu needs to solidify its public image as much as possible." <--- huh? what? O.o
<Jucato> "I understand why Kubuntu wants to delay their LTS release." <--- oh so now it's our decision?
<Jucato> bah! still keeping mum on this... you don't want me ranting again :)
<nixternal> oh ya I do..I need your help before I implode!
<nixternal> people like you, they hate me
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> people are tired of me :)
<nixternal> heh
<nixternal> LTS is nothing more than sticking a Type-R sticker on your Honda, it isn't going anywhere faster or smoother, and look at it this way, w/o the sticker, people think of you as a sleeper, and when they least expect it
<Jucato> but you know what... I haven't heard any of the other distros complain about KDE not having a tight fixed  schedule...
<nixternal> BOOOYAHHHHHH WE WIN! ALL YOUR BASE ARE BELONG TO US
<nixternal> no, only Ubuntu because they can't get their way with KDE
<nixternal> he said have you seen how much Gnome has progressed
<Jucato> precisely...
<nixternal> ummm...no I haven't, sorry
<nixternal> it looks and acts the same it did last year, and the year before, and the year before when I used it
<Jucato> hm... I better consult my dictionary for the meaning of the word :)
<nixternal> same with KDE
<nixternal> like Ubuntu is God or something..that is absurd
<Jucato> hm.. maybe he meant "how much GNOME has progressed with marketing its ass"?
<nixternal> haha, true
<Jucato> GNOME is undeniably better at people-relations imho... while KDE trumps on the technical superiority
<nixternal> I like what one of the devs at akademy said "he wants to meet his goals so gnome can catch up"
<Jucato> of course... Ubuntu makes it look like GNOME does well on both :)
<nixternal> ya, but if Ubuntu was so big for Gnome, why is Gnome picking Foresight as their distro of choice at the SCORE show or whatever it is in California which is soon
<Jucato> exactly!!!
<Jucato> I was just about to bring that up btw
<Jucato> GNOME chose Foresight for it's developer thingy thing....
<nixternal> actually, there will be 2 huge gnome booths, 1 ran by Foresight and the other by Fedora
<nixternal> yup
<Jucato> (btw, I wished KDE had something like that too... the closest would probably be Binner's daily builds)
<nixternal> notice my "friendly with Foresight people." comment in there :)
<nixternal> ya, Binner rocks, but openSUSe has a little more help than we do
 * Jucato nods
<Jucato> I think their build service helps a lot in that too
<nixternal> but I seriously think once KDE 4 rolls, we can attract the new people because .debs rule the world!
<Jucato> yay to the best package management system/format next to source code!
 * Jucato runs away
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> howdy Lure
 * Jucato Lures nixternal
<nixternal> oh man, I think there is a meeting in like 4.5 hours
<nixternal> I was gonna go to bed early, it is my dad's birthday
<nixternal> I should go next door and wake him up...if he is sleeping
<nixternal> 00:32, he is still awake
<Lure> hello nixternal and other fellows
<Lure> so we have a meeting in couple of hours...
<Jucato> uhuh
<Jucato> gonna be a heated one :)
<Jucato> nixternal *needs* to be there
<nixternal> holy pipe smokers, he even posted a blog post of that
<Jucato> coz he's probably the only one who has had a positive glimpse of the future :)
<nixternal> Jucato: check the planet
<Jucato> yeah sow it
<Jucato> er.. saw*
<Jucato> :/
<nixternal> omg
<nixternal> I need more tequilla
<Jucato> this is going to be sweet!!!
<Jucato> Planet Wars v2.0 under GPLv2 :D
<Jucato> hm... I need mt.dew
<Jucato> brb...
<nixternal> umm, http://gnomedesktop.org/node/3274  <-- take a look at the author there, look familiar? :)
<Jucato> wee :)
 * Jucato didn't know he wrote there too :)
 * Jucato is off to do more work....
<Jucato> nixternal: you really need to be there at the meeting :)
<Jucato> and if you're not there... you really need to be there :P
<nixternal> Jucato: http://blog.nixternal.com/2007.12.22/re-regular-release-schedule-benefits/
<Jucato> ooooh that's why you were silent :)
<nixternal> oh ya
 * Jucato can see smoke coming out from nixternal's ears :)
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> you think
<Jucato> I know :)
<nixternal> someone just asked me what Linux distro to try out, and being a smart ass I said "Vixta"
<nixternal> haha, when he asked why, I said I was being a punk and told you that because it looks like vista
<nixternal> he isn't happy
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> ah the things tequilla can do to a person :)
<nixternal> I only had 2
<nixternal> in like 1 hour
<Jucato> and that's 1 more than 1 :)
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> I prupose that Gnome follow KDE's releases!
<nixternal> see, the distros have it backwards if they think they can manipulate the DEs
<nixternal> w/o the DEs, the distro's ain't dookey
<Jucato> Ubuntu shouldn't pride itself with its predictable release schedule.. after all, it only patterned that after GNOME :)
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> don't get me wrong, I totally respect Ubuntu and everything it has done for Linux, but it isn't God, and it sure isn't King Kong
<Jucato> definitely :)
<Jucato> Ubuntu isn't God... Kubuntu is :D
 * Jucato runs away again
<nixternal> hahaha, nice
<Jucato> oh poor GNOME... even FSF/GNU, from which it took  its name, has sort of "disowned" it :)
<nixternal> sort of?
<nixternal> the man who cussed KDE praised KDE
<Jucato> like "it's only a GNU by name, but not by principle"
<Jucato> http://www.itwire.com/content/view/15864/1090/
<Jucato> heh yeah :)
<nixternal> hahah, the cowboy project
<nixternal> that is great
<Jucato> :D
<nixternal> RMS doesn't use a GUI, and when he does, he uses Emacs
<nixternal> you know, it took me years to understand that, and honestly, I still don't understand it, I just act like I do :)
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> (neither do I...)
<nixternal> hahahahah, that guy I told to get Vixta is cussing me out, telling me I ruined his vacation
<nixternal> I will have to take him for coffee in the morning
<Jucato> hahaha!
<nixternal> 01:25:07 [      hurt] gonna beat u with my xp cd nixternal when i meet u
<nixternal> hahahahahaha, pwnd
<Jucato> oh I so want to send !visternal to him :)
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> 01:25:26 [      hurt] and scratch u with my gateway system win me recover cd
<nixternal> ouch
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> nixternal: is it normal that the adept .tar.gz package from apt-get source adept contains a .bzr directory?
<nixternal> it shouldn't
<Jucato> oh ok. it does :)
<nixternal> lintian should have picked that up
<Jucato> being Adept, I'm not surprised something went wrong :P
 * Jucato pets Adept :)
<nixternal> someone just did a cp -r and not an export
<Jucato> hm... I'm seriously annoyed that I have completely forgotten packaging basics in 2-3 months time :/
<nixternal> I did it in 2-3 weeks time, so don't feel bad
<nixternal> Jucato: but that is good though for you
<nixternal> there has been a lot of changes that I am trying to learn while unlearning the old
<Jucato> oh changes?
<Jucato> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide is still the guide to read?
<nixternal> ya, with the debian control files, interdiffs, and I can't even think of the rest
<nixternal> I am still lost on an interdiff, only because I haven't read up on it
<Jucato> ew... :/
<nixternal> ya, you can go through it, but I would probably scour all of the w.k.o/MOTU pages first
<Jucato> I guess that's the tradeoff for such an excellent package format... complexity...
<nixternal> exactly
<nixternal> I guesss
<Jucato> :)
<nixternal> you should go into #kde and tell troy that kde needs to follow ubuntu's release schedule, see what he says :)
<nixternal> he cracks up me up
<Jucato> haha
<nixternal> man, TheGZeus left a great, actually unbelievable awesome response on Tristan's blog
<nixternal> he actually said it way better than I could ever imagined myself saying it
 * Jucato checks
<nixternal> I say we hire that guy for Kubuntu Marketing
<nixternal> I mean damn, I really really like it
<Jucato> hehe :)
<nixternal> he totally took my frustration, and said it so simply in less than 2 paragraphs
 * Jucato is worried why he feels less frustrated about all these really...
<nixternal> because you don't care anymore...you use XP
<nixternal> traitor!
<Jucato> lol!
<Jucato> a few days/weeks ago... I would have probably written 3 posts already :)
<Jucato> loooong posts
<nixternal> hey, have you updated your kde4 build on your headless setup at all?
<Jucato> oh my laptop's gone :)
<nixternal> I did a headless setup on ubuntu 64, and my god it is aweful
<Jucato> it's w/ my mom, sitting in her office... on a saturday... with no one in the office :)
<nixternal> oh that sucks
<Jucato> yeah. I need to get an alternative mobile device really soon :)
<nixternal> eeePC
<Jucato> it's a battle between N810/N800 and Eee PC... with the Eeeek PC being the last resort, and only if the 8 or 16GB model comes out really soon
<nixternal> I have to say, the eeePC totally rocks
<nixternal> there are a couple of guys in the LUG with them, and they are really impressive
<nixternal> not a fan of the stock Xandros config on them, but ubuntu or xubuntu on them looks nice
<nixternal> actually the guy I told to get Vixta, he has one
<Jucato> yeah so I've heard. of course I'm planning to install something other than Xandros there...
<Jucato> although I seem to fancy the Xandros Easy Mode UI...
<nixternal> ya, but it is no fun
<nixternal> I got that cell phone feeling from it
<Jucato> but I'm only going to dare replace it if there's a sort of restore CD...
<Jucato> :)
<Jucato> but right now I'm really obsessed with a Nokia IT... even an N800 with OS2008 would do :)
<Jucato> and http://qt4.garage.maemo.org/ has only made me even more determined to get one :)
<nixternal> we use Qt4 at Motorola on our cell phones, well some of the new ones coming out...but I don't think I was supposed to say that
<Jucato> :P
<Jucato> I might settle for the Motorala A1200 (Ming) if worse comes to worst...
<Jucato> hm.. but then again I haven't seen one again lately...
<Jucato> (it uses Qtopia)
<Jucato> I have recently become obsessed w/ Qt on mobile devices/gadgets :D
<nixternal> ya, my internship just ended with motorola, and that was pretty fun
<nixternal> I am obsessed with qt on everything
<Jucato> :D
<nixternal> we have a couple of java projects at the uni I would like to convert over to qt
<Jucato> I wished my brick of a smartphone could use it :(
<nixternal> that way there, when students step up to maintan it, they will be forced to go opensource
<nixternal> one thing my instructor and I thought of, was by releasing the source code with a Linux CD :)
<Jucato> hehe :)
<nixternal> they just won't have access to the DRM
<nixternal> Thank you
<nixternal> w00t...I have a thank you on my blog post..and not someone telling me to go to hell for once
<nixternal> hahaha
<Jucato> jajaaj
<Jucato> er. hahah!
<Jucato> although he could have probably meant "thank you for fanning the flames" too :)
<nixternal> ya, but I will take the thank you for the post instead...it makes me feel better :p
<Jucato> heh
<nixternal> OK, I am gonna go crash for a bit...I will try and wake up in 2.5 hours
<nixternal> :(
<Jucato> please do :)
<Jucato> you're sane views are much needed :)
<Jucato> good night! sleep well :)
<mhb> \y
<Jucato> \o
<mhb> good morning
<iRon> hi
<Jucato> good afternoon (I think)
<mhb> Lure: as far as I am concerned, I wanted this discussion to be ended swiftly, possibly at today's meeting
<mhb> (responding to your email at kubuntu-devel)
<Lure> mhb: only possible if decision makers will be there
<Lure> mhb: whoever they are
<mhb> they're not really very talkative, whoever they are
<Jucato> "whoever they are"... sounds so mysterious :)
<mhb> right, it's mjg59, mdz, sabdfl & keybuk
<Lure> mhb: I did not see that TB really did the decision - they normally communicate their decisions
<Lure> mhb: http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/techboard
<mhb> Lure: what we *can* do at this meeting is to decide on actions that we take whatever their response will be.
<Lure> mhb: "In any event, full transcripts of the Board meeting will be published immediately after the meeting."
<mhb> my prediction is that they will not withdraw this decision
<Lure> mhb: I am not asking for that - I am asking for open discussion with decision makers
<mhb> if they do, we can stick to what we're doing right now, gettin ready for an LTS.
<Lure> mhb: like Mark did with dapper delay for example
<mhb> @schedule
<ubotu> Schedule for Etc/UTC: 22 Dec 11:00: Kubuntu Developers | 02 Jan 12:00: Edubuntu meeting | 09 Jan 20:00: Edubuntu meeting | 10 Jan 14:00: Desktop Team Development | 16 Jan 12:00: Edubuntu meeting | 17 Jan 12:00: Edubuntu meeting
<Lure> mhb: no-LTS decision is also opportunity for any other commercial entity to take over that and become Kubuntu-backers (like Canonical is for Ubuntu)
<mhb> ** kubuntu developer's meeting in 50 minutes
 * Lure has to grab some food unless I want to starve on the meeting
<mhb> Lure: do we have such an entity?
<mhb> Lure: also, discussing this may put some of our foundations in jeopardy
<mhb> if a company took interest in Kubuntu, Canonical might decide to support its flagship only (no CDs, no Riddell, etc.)
<mhb> you know how companies are - profit is all they're interested in.
<mhb> frankly, it is my personal opinion only, but there may have been similar motives behind the Kubuntu LTS cancelling.
<Jucato> 30 minutes...
<jpatrick> mhb: just thinking about that is bad
<Jucato> hm... I might suddenly drop off, depending on what time my sister arrives and what time we have dinner :/
<jpatrick> moin Hobbsee
<Jucato> oh krap why did I just /j #Hobbsee?
<mhb> ** Kubuntu developer's meeting in ten minutes
<Hobbsee> heya
<mhb> hi Hobbsee
<mhb> I suddenly realized - it's Christmas time!
<mhb> and you know what that means...
<Jucato> hm... what?
<Hobbsee> batshit insane customers from hell.
 * Hobbsee stabs
<Jucato> hm... what's that red liquid thingy flowing out of my chest?
<mhb> well long time ago, on December 24th, a child was born
 * Jucato remembers a song :)
<mhb> it was prophecised he'll bring love and piece to all free software and unite all distributions in piece
<mhb> peace
<toma> mhb: on the 24th ?
<mhb> I'm still asleep today.
<Jucato> :D
 * Jucato wakes up nixternal
<toma> someone is messing with history
<mhb> toma: yup
<mhb> toma: not really, that's totally true
<jpatrick> yep
<jpatrick> ok, 12 o'clock
<mhb> ** meeting right now!
<yuriy> oooh meeting time and i'm still up
<mhb> the suspense is too much for me, I can't look
<yuriy> oh wow nixternal is up too
<jpatrick> yuriy: I found the kdmtheme-doing-nothing bug - upstream forgot an emit signal
<yuriy> jpatrick: oh, nice
<jpatrick> now packaging and will have it up soon
<nixternal> ya, I can't believe I woke up
 * nixternal brews some coffee
<cheguevara> morning
 * Lure_ dropped off
<Lure_> damn Konverstion - does not want to join
<jpatrick> use irssi!
<iRon> everyone could join meeting? or only members? :)
<Lure_> iRon: everyone!
<Lure_> iRon: your input is as valuable as any other
<Lure_> apachelogger: hi, meeting in #ubuntu-meeting
<jpatrick> apachelogger: guten tag! :D
<apachelogger> ahoy
 * apachelogger is late due to broken kde4 :P
<Hobbsee>  don't say that ;)
<apachelogger> Hobbsee: well, I br0ke it ;-)
<Hobbsee> ahhh
<jpatrick> temptations...
 * Hobbsee pokes sebas
<nixternal> ok, there is #ubuntu-derivativeteam
<\sh> moins
<nixternal> Riddell: what I find interesting, is you got that email I guess after I quit that team for "inactivity"
<Hobbsee> !no kubuntu-bugs is <reply> Major Kubuntu desktop bugs can be found at https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-team/+packagebugs
<ubotu> I'll remember that Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> nixternal: i win.
<nixternal> hehe
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> bug #95531
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 95531 in kubuntu-default-settings "Change Kmenu icon Kubuntu one" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/95531
<apachelogger> I'm so against this, I can't even tell :P
<_StefanS_> is hardy stable enough for a laptop yet ?
<Riddell> didn't I close that?
<Riddell> apachelogger: I closed another one the same, just close it if you want
<apachelogger> ok
<Riddell> _StefanS_: it broke my pcmcia
<_StefanS_> Riddell: ok, besides that?
<_StefanS_> Riddell: hal, acpi and so on - does it work?
<_StefanS_> Riddell: dont mind the suspend/hibernate, I dont use it
<Riddell> _StefanS_: hal does, I don't use the others
<Jucato> oh sorry guys... what did I miss? :(
<_StefanS_> Riddell: Ok, then I might upgrade..
<_StefanS_> Riddell: to follow the development closer, and maybe even start to contribute some stuff again :D
<nixternal> nixternal->bed();
<nixternal> see ya'll later
<_StefanS_> bye nix
<Jucato> bye nixternal :)
<_StefanS_> I never thought I should say it, but I actually find the kickoff menu in kde4 usable..
<_StefanS_> I guess you cant beat proper research after all ;)
<_StefanS_> Riddell: is kde4 in hardy still maintained in the ppa.launchpad, or what?
<Jucato> it's actually usable. I just wished it were resizeable and customizeable..
<_StefanS_> Jucato: yep, I found myself using it without thinking that much.. the resizing bits is probably around the corner
<_StefanS_> Jucato: do you know how often kde4 is updated against kde4 svn?
<_StefanS_> kde4 in hardy i mean
<Jucato> I dunno. if it's stdin's ppa, better ask him
<Riddell> nixternal: did you upload kdelibs?
<_StefanS_> Jucato: http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu
<Jucato> ah. no not sure. sorry
<_StefanS_> uhm k
<_StefanS_> gotta go
<_StefanS_> see you all.
<iRon> Riddell: ntfs partitions mounting works in Hardy without any patch if you remove "Mount as user" in disk Properties dialog.
<Riddell> disk Properties dialog?
<iRon> go to media:/, right click on disk.. select Properties
<jpatrick> Riddell: new kmplayer! (if you can sneak it in): http://people.ubuntuwire.com/~jpatrick/kmplayer/
<iRon> Riddell: and then "Mounting" tab
<Riddell> iRon: sorry can't test just now, girlfriend on the laptop
<Riddell> iRon: but isn't there a way so you don't have to do that?
<Riddell> jpatrick: sure, I can just upload
<iRon> Riddell: setting up this property just removes uid=XXX parameter from HAL Mount parameters.
<iRon> Riddell: so I could remove this parameter if user tries to mount ntfs partation.
<jpatrick> Riddell: so, how do I mount a channel-takeover? Last time I asked freenode staff they told me to talk to the guy (but he's only on every three months)
<Jucato> Riddell: could you take a look at bug 119243? I'm guessing it's actually more on debconf's side than on adept's
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 119243 in adept "adept manager & license agreement issue (dup-of: 108185)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/119243
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 108185 in adept "Adept crashes if Java license agreement is not accepted" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/108185
<Hobbsee> jpatrick: what do you awnt to take voer?
<jpatrick> lunch time /away
<jpatrick> Hobbsee: #kubuntu-es
<Hobbsee> jpatrick: why?
<jpatrick> Hobbsee: the guy with the access permissions is hardly around
<jpatrick> brb
 * Hobbsee wonders why every once in a while, he bugs her for access to #kubuntu then...
<Hobbsee> [23:37] [Notice] -ChanServ-      Contact: TiMiDo, last seen: 1 week 4 days (7h 40m 56s) ago
<Riddell> jpatrick: I can ask the freenode staff to give you ops
<Hobbsee> he's alreayd got ops
<Riddell> well more ops
<Riddell> jpatrick: uploaded, thanks
<Jucato> Hobbsee: could you please mark bug 177819 as a wishlist? pretty please? :)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 177819 in debconf "java license agreement not self-evident enough" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177819
<Jucato> er wrong one
<Jucato> Bug #132758
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 132758 in adept "Add screenshots to adept/synaptic" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/132758
<Hobbsee> Jucato: i could just hit it with the "wontfix" stick
<Jucato> hehe it's up to you :)
<Jucato> I just triage. I can't change Importance :P
<Hobbsee> :P
<Riddell> could someone e-mail me?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: where at?
<Riddell> jr@jriddell. org
<Hobbsee> Riddell: sent
<Riddell> ooh ooh, it works
<Riddell> I can finally drop mutt
<jpatrick> Riddell: well, the thing is access to the access command, so I can add more ops
<jpatrick> is there another transition in process? kdmtheme ftbts when it pbuilt fine here.
<\sh> oh...I didn't know that this LTS discussion was so hot...
<Hobbsee> jpatrick: yeah, working on it
<Riddell> Hobbsee: what are you doing?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: making esound installable again
<Hobbsee> Riddell: ie, working around a soyuz bug
<Hobbsee> come on queuebuilder...
<iRon> Riddell: I could change call of `dbus-message' with direct call of `mount' command for disks which exists in /etc/fstab, but was not automaticaly mounted at startup.
<Riddell> iRon: why is that needed?
<iRon> Riddell: disks which are described in /etc/fstab without "auto" parameter couldn't be mounted with HAL.
<iRon> Riddell: they could be mounted only with `mount' command.
<Riddell> iRon: ok, that makes sense
<Riddell> iRon: but that's separate from the ntfs issue right?
<iRon> Riddell: yes, it is another issue
<nosrednaekim> hey, I missed the meeting...are there notes or logs anywhere?
<iRon> Riddell: but I think it is related to User Disk Mounting bug..
<Riddell> imbrandon: how did you get on with kdebindings?
<jpatrick> nosrednaekim: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2007/12/22/%23ubuntu-meeting.html
<nosrednaekim> thanks
<Hobbsee> Riddell: do you know who can give a mass giveback?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: infinity?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: they'll need access to the sql
<Hobbsee> actually, lamont probably has contacts, if he shows up
<Hobbsee> Riddell: he might be able to do it
<toma> Riddell: drop mutt for what?
<Riddell> toma: hmm?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: what replaced mutt?
<toma> [14:00:59] <Riddell> ooh ooh, it works
<toma> [14:01:03] <Riddell> I can finally drop mutt
<Riddell> toma: http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/3164
 * toma tries to parse Many a year ago
<Riddell> several years ago
<toma> i should try that on my handheld
<nosrednaekim> hey, anyone notice the new attention kubuntu is getting from phoronix? they didn't used to do screenshots of kubuntu
<_StefanS_> stdin: you there?
<_StefanS_> stdin: any chance the kde4 packages could be built without debug, and leave those as separate packages (not sure if its already like that?)
<mhb> man the open source advocate got me heated up
<mhb> and it seems nixternal as well
<nosrednaekim> mhb: who?
<mhb> nosrednaekim: see planet.ubuntu.com
<nosrednaekim> Riddell: hey, I'm willing to be artwork contact person. Do I need to be a member?
<nosrednaekim> mhb: k
<Riddell> nosrednaekim: not especially
<jpatrick> Hobbsee: kdmtheme ftbts again (same issue)
<Riddell> nosrednaekim: just contact Luis
<nosrednaekim> Riddell: I'll do it then :D.... I don't suppose I have much input into what artwork does go in though, right?
<Hobbsee> jpatrick: yeah.  publisher isn't fast enough
<Hobbsee> jpatrick: thought i was a bit fast
<_StefanS_> jpatrick: what about kdmtheme? I saw some emails a few days back...
<_StefanS_> jpatrick: still bugging out?
<jpatrick> Hobbsee: it's not a problem, just got flooded by emails
<jpatrick> _StefanS_: new upstream release
<jpatrick> _StefanS_: it fixes the inability to save settings according to changelog
<Hobbsee> jpatrick: oh, sorry :S
<Hobbsee> jpatrick: forgot about those
<jpatrick> Hobbsee: it's not a problem
<_StefanS_> jpatrick: what about proper debian/ubuntu support for /etc/kdm.d config ?
<_StefanS_> jpatrick: does that part work?
<jpatrick> _StefanS_: not sure.
<jpatrick> (yet)
<_StefanS_> I made a patch a while back,.. maybe it can be used again
<_StefanS_> although someone reported bugs :D
<Riddell> nosrednaekim: as much as anyone else
<_StefanS_> Riddell: knetworkmanager works on your hardy laptop, right?
<_StefanS_> Riddell:( wireless and so on.. )
<nosrednaekim> Riddell: ok, so how do I get in contact with Luis? (or at least his last name so I can fin him on launchpad)
<jpatrick> _StefanS_: I fix upstream fixed it ("QString kdmrc = KGlobal::dirs()->findResource("config", "kdm/kdmrc");"
<Riddell> _StefanS_: I've not tested
<Riddell> nosrednaekim: Luis de Bethencourt <bethencourt@gmail. com>
<nosrednaekim> Riddell:
<nosrednaekim> ok
<_StefanS_> jpatrick: well thats not the one.. I'm talking about the kdm.d directory.. not kdmrc :)
<_StefanS_> jpatrick: the stuff in kdm.d gets sourced upon kdm start
<jpatrick> _StefanS_: well, I can't find a mention of kdm.d in the source
<_StefanS_> jpatrick: thought so.. we should probably give the ubuntu/debian modifications to upstream.. donno if they would accept it though
<_StefanS_> jp
<\sh> nixternal, are you involved in foresight linux somehow?
<_StefanS_> jp
<_StefanS_> jpatrick: is it for hardy?
<jpatrick> _StefanS_: yep
<_StefanS_> Hm i better move onto hardy then..
<_StefanS_> sure hopes wireless works :D
<jpatrick> _StefanS_: if we have kde4 in hardy, we can remove kdmtheme (seeing a it's just a backport) :)
<_StefanS_> jpatrick: yep true..
<_StefanS_> jpatrick: does kde4 have a new login manager yet?
<jpatrick> _StefanS_: kdm4?
<_StefanS_> I guess?
<jpatrick> I've heard it's installable
<_StefanS_> havent heard anything about it..
<_StefanS_> oh ok
<_StefanS_> I cant believe how cool that videodvd:/ kio slave is ..
<_StefanS_> Just works.
 * nosrednaekim will have to try that
<_StefanS_> highly recommendable.. and seems to work even better than k3b itself :D
<nosrednaekim> kde4?
<_StefanS_> kd3
<_StefanS_> its classic stuff man ..
<_StefanS_> :D
<nosrednaekim> oh<_< well, I use kde4 now XD
<_StefanS_> I still find it a bit slow..
<_StefanS_> which is understandable
<mhb> ooh, threatening is fun
<_StefanS_> que?
<mhb> "From my point of view, this is a serious situation. In the worst case, it might cause many Kubuntu developers to “jump ship” and look for another distribution they can help with, one that wants to promote KDE and not lower the number of corporate installations by bad marketing for it."
<_StefanS_> not many corporate kubuntu's around anyways..
<Jucato> who dat comes from?
<nosrednaekim> mhb: whose thinking of jumping ship? most of the dev LIKE the idea.
<Jucato> our biggest (direct) mass deployment is probably the french gov't... maybe there are others?
<mhb> Jucato: either a very wise person or a crazed KDE fanatic. Depends on your point of view.
<Jucato> mhb: a KDE fan (not necessarily a fanatic) is always a wise person in my book :)
<mhb> nosrednaekim: I am, for one.
<Jucato> but I was actually more interested where you got it from? planet ubuntu or ML or somewhere in the moon :)
 * _StefanS_ is upgrading to hardy now.
<mhb> nixternal's blog post, my response to it.
<nosrednaekim> mhb: you are thinking of jumping ship?or you like the idea..
<mhb> nosrednaekim: well the bad thing is that there's no ship to jump to
<_StefanS_> hehe
<_StefanS_> I was about to write that
<Jucato> my problem with the whole no LTS issue isn't really the no LTS part...
<mhb> nosrednaekim: there's not distro that prefers KDE and has a non-paid version only.
<nosrednaekim> mhb: sidux
<_StefanS_> nosrednaekim: what is that? a distro?
<Jucato> yeah
<Jucato> based on Debian Sid
<mhb> hmm, they value freedom too much.
<mhb> which kind of means it Does Not Just Work
<mhb> my stance is "pressure the maker into releasing the SW as free software, but still maintain the illusion of everything just working"
<mhb> because the fact that it works matters
<nosrednaekim> yeah..
<nosrednaekim> like Dell I suppose
<_StefanS_> 875packages available... damn thats quite an update :D
<Jucato> hehe yeah :)
<Jucato> I'm at 50% downloading all of them :)
<Jucato> oh wait, how come I have only 500+...
<_StefanS_> oh my
<jpatrick> go us
<Jucato> ah I think the kde from ppa might have affected that...
<_StefanS_> probably..
<_StefanS_> ah nice.. I will be done in 7minutes.
<Jucato> oh mine is in 1 hour :)
<_StefanS_> at 16% now.
<Jucato> pfft... you and your crazy bandwidth...
<_StefanS_> yes, and I'm only getting 1.4mb/sec
<_StefanS_> should be 2mb.
<Jucato> pfft
<Jucato> now it's 2 hours... jinx...
<_StefanS_> hey I can snailmail the cd's to you? might be faster.
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> yeah rub it in :D
<_StefanS_> harhar
<Jucato> I'm sharing a (barely) 512kbps connection w/ my sister right now...
<_StefanS_> I think my remote to my tv uses 512kbps.
<_StefanS_> oh I just cant stop..
<_StefanS_> 51%
<_StefanS_> Jucato: http://www.krittersinthemailbox.com/animals/turtles/aspsx133t.jpg
<Jucato> grrr!!!
<Jucato> adding insult to injury helps :)
<_StefanS_> yes.. I'm just laughing my ass of here.
<_StefanS_> 81%
<_StefanS_> sure hope the update goes well
<Jucato> I sure hope it DOESN'T!
<Jucato> :P
<_StefanS_> Jucato: you know... Its done now.
<Jucato> pffft.
<Jucato>  I'm gone
<_StefanS_> sleep well.
<Jucato> no. I'm just leaving the channel to avoid seeing you boast :P
<Jucato> actually just "walking away" :D
<nosrednaekim> actually, he's just minimizing the window
<_StefanS_> nosrednaekim: you can see him? :)
<nosrednaekim> _StefanS_: nah... but I Jucato well enough that I know he is permanantly glued to his computer... which is why he wants an eeepc so badly
<nosrednaekim> *I know
<jpatrick> eeepc?
<_StefanS_> hehe
<Jucato> Eee PC
<Jucato> actually now I'm more for the N810 (or N800)
 * Jucato wants touchscreenies!
<nosrednaekim> see what I told you?
<_StefanS_> yes the screen is not that amazing on the Eee Pc
<Jucato> the only things I have going for the Eee PC over the Nokia tablets are that it's cheaper (at least the 4GB one) and locally available...
<nosrednaekim> and it has a decent keyboard, and it runs KDE
<Jucato> KDE 3.4 ftw! :)
<nosrednaekim> lol
<_StefanS_> one amazing thing is that nokia for the first time made something where you can tinker with the source..
<Jucato> and uses Firefox and Thunderbird and Pidgin and IceWM! :)
<_StefanS_> normally they just make phones that are full of bugs.
 * nosrednaekim closes the window on Jucato..
 * Jucato is looking forward to Qt/KDE development on the Nokia devices :)
<_StefanS_> Jucato: what cpu?
<Jucato> oh and did I say that the Eee PC uses KDE 3.4? :D
<Jucato> _StefanS_: Nokia N810/N800? ARM
<Jucato> you can actually already run KDE on the older N770 and N800
<_StefanS_> sure hope you can compile off the x86 hardware for it then..
<Jucato> at least some people have
<Jucato> and there's a project to make Qt work on the N810's OS (OS2008)
<Jucato> http://qt4.garage.maemo.org/
<nosrednaekim> since we seems to be of LTS... can we do another rebellion? mp3 support please? just install the fluendo package, and use the xine plugin instead... we HAVE legal codecs... ;)
<_StefanS_> wow that upgrade went pretty smooth.
<mhb> nosrednaekim: is that open-source?
<mhb> or free software?
<nosrednaekim> mhb: fluendo is, yes.
<nosrednaekim> mhb: at least its legally liscenced
<Jucato> but fluendo uses gstreamer, and KDE mostly uses xine
<_StefanS_> but gstreamer is supposed to be superior to xine, right ?
<Jucato> (not from what I heard.. but...)
<nosrednaekim> _StefanS_: and GNOME is supposed to be superior to KDE
<Jucato> that's kinda irrelevant if the app is tied to xine anyway :)
<_StefanS_> nosrednaekim: nah from what I know gstreamer is not tied to gnome directly..
<Jucato> I think he was making an analogy :)
<_StefanS_> well I think i saw a comparison somewhere
<Jucato> something like "gstreamer is supposed to be superior to xine just as gnome is supposed to be superior to kde"
<nosrednaekim> Yup.... :D
<Jucato> aaanyway.. :)
<_StefanS_> Jucato: got it already
<Jucato> yeah, just liked to state the obvious while waiting for updates to download :)
<Jucato> humor me :P
<_StefanS_> seems like the upgrade tossed out the entire kde
<mhb> _StefanS_: no, it's not
<mhb> well it's not now
<_StefanS_> mhb: ok, I must have misunderstood something then
<Jucato> mhb: btw, you are still assigned to the bug for adept's crash/error handler. so you might have received an updated I made to the bug
<mhb> Jucato: I have, I'll read it
<Jucato> and probalby reassign it to manchicken :P
<nosrednaekim> haven't seen manchicken around..
 * mhb neither
<_StefanS_> ah there's a kdm-kde4 package
<Jucato> I saw him yesterday.... just the nick
<Jucato> [Notice] -SeenServ- I last saw manchicken (n=manchick@adsl-76-195-223-78.dsl.chmpil.sbcglobal.net) 15h 32m 22s ago, quiting: Remote closed the connection
<_StefanS_> Riddell: I thought you uploaded the debdiff to hardy for k3b ??
<Jucato> hm.. I suddenly wonder about something... are openSUSE and Fedora going to use KDE 4 by default in their next release (which is also around our release quarter)? Or are they going to offer two sets of KDE's too?
<_StefanS_> probably
<Jucato> hm... probably to which question? :)
<_StefanS_> kde3+4 in those distros
<Jucato> oh I meant a release/CD with KDE 3 only and another release/CD with KDE4 and KDE3 mixed?
<Jucato> oh well...
<nosrednaekim> Jucato: even now Suse has mixed kde3/4
<_StefanS_> read up on their wikis
<nosrednaekim> I think
<Jucato> that's not what I meant though.... anyway :)
<Jucato> nvm :)
<_StefanS_> Riddell: wireless works in hardy... atleast for my intel 4965n
<_StefanS_> hey someone fixed the backlight keys :D
<_StefanS_> gotta run
 * nosrednaekim can't wait to do support for hardy..... uhhg ;)
<Jucato> split -b 2000M Jucato
<Jucato> (yeah, I'm only 4GB total... :P)
 * mhb can't wait to find a nice girl under a mistletoe
<Jucato> :D
<Hobbsee> heh :)
 * Jucato puts a mistletoe about Hobbsee... there ya go :)
<Hobbsee> hah
<Hobbsee> a little far away, methinks
<Jucato> he didn't say "nearby" :)
<mhb> I said "find", though :o)
<toma> he did say 'nice' ;-)
<mhb> well toma surely deservers coal
<Jucato> lol
<mhb> deserves
<mhb> there's a bad side to planet syndication
<mhb> if you get syndicated, everyone'll rad it
<mhb> read it
<mhb> but if you don't, nobody will
<Jucato> solution: syndicate only a particular feed :)
 * toma expects a long pointy stick somewhere
<mhb> Jucato: that's what I do
 * Hobbsee is not nice
 * Hobbsee impales all stupid customers with the Long Pointy Stick of DOOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ™
<mhb> unfortunately, when I write something that should not belong to the planet, noone'll read it :o)
<Jucato> well, the LongPointyStick is testament to that :)
<Jucato> mhb: that's my problem too :)
<\sh> what doesn't bleong to the planet? damn...no, not this topic again ,-)
 * Hobbsee only writes ubuntu planet related stuff
<Hobbsee> \sh: hahahaha :)
<Hobbsee> \sh: nice call
<Jucato> bwahah :)
<mhb> my gloomy mood of doom
<toma> who maintains kubuntu planet btw?
<mhb> there's no such thing, AFAIK.
<toma> time to put a long pointy stick in that direction
<toma> http://planet.kubuntu.de/
<\sh> toma, planet.kubuntu.de is just me, I'll remove it on 31st
<\sh> toma, because I can't pointy stick anyone from kubuntu.de
<toma> allright, i enjoyed reading it
<toma> better than planet ubuntu
<mhb> hmm
<\sh> toma, if there is a way of a dns record to point to my ip address..there is a little chance to let it not die ;)
<mhb> wasn't there a conflict between kubuntu.de and kubuntu-de.org ?
<Hobbsee> \sh: tried jpatrick?
<Hobbsee> awit, that's -es
<mhb> or something
<Hobbsee> mhb: ubuntu and kubuntu de, iirc
<\sh> nope...
<\sh> between kubuntu.de and kubuntu-de.orgh
<\sh> right
<Hobbsee> ah
<\sh> kubuntu-de.org is the official point of contact for kubuntu germany
<\sh> kubuntu.de is AMUs page
<\sh> and amus domain
<mhb> I just thought you could bind them when you have access to planet.kubuntu.de
<toma> does it matter that it does not matter for me on which domain the kubuntu planet is ?
<\sh> mhb, well, when someone is pointing planet.kubuntu-whatever to this ip ... there is a little work to apache2 conf for publishing it...but right now, the state of kubuntu.de is to vague...and I will remove the planet from this domain....
<mhb> toma: I just hate conflicts, that's all
<\sh> it's important to me...there are some things which are not clear to me regarding amu
<mhb> conflicts ruin everything
 * \sh would like to see something like planet.kubuntu.org as official representation
<toma> +1
<\sh> well, and I need to use a standalone feedreader with the possibility to filter some feeds from planet...I'm really bored to read crap of mr. rhodes...
<\sh> ok I'm writing some crap too...but at least I don't put it into "Important Words with no clue"
<imbrandon> Riddell: pong, great to read your using alpine, i thought i was alone :) anyhow yea kdebindings-kde4 is comming along nicely, i got tired and fell asleep lastnight before i got done but i can finish it up today
<mhb> ryanakca and nixternal should have gotten a mail from me
<santiago-ve> Guys, is there a kde4 CD, with hardy's architecture?.... i mean... kde4 on hardy :p
<mhb> no
<mhb> santiago-ve: we want that ASAP, but the CD build system is somehow blocked
<mhb> Riddell's words
<santiago-ve> >.<
<ryanakca> mhb: got it
<ryanakca> mhb: ok, I'll get back to work on it :)
<mhb> ryanakca: I was counting on you
<ryanakca> :)
 * ryanakca wonders how he'll modify the theme so that it works in IE
<nosrednaekim> lol
<nosrednaekim> must you?
<ryanakca> see, it's perfect in FF, Konqueror, etc... just not that blasted IE or that really obscuure gnome browser... herm
<nosrednaekim> can';t you put one of those annoying things saying "This page viewed best with Firefox or Konqueror" and have the rest grabled ?:D
<nosrednaekim> *garbled
 * ryanakca guesses there's some drupal module out there that could probably just serve text to IE users... no images, fancy colors, etc....
<jpatrick> someone going to approve the new member soon?
<ryanakca> stdin?
<ryanakca> or wait, he got his membership methought...
<jpatrick> the ones from today's meeting
<ryanakca> oh, wow. oops...
 * ryanakca has been falling behind in *buntu stuff :)
<jpatrick> ryanakca: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2007/12/22/%23ubuntu-meeting.html :)
<mhb> jpatrick: someone is pretty limited word here
<mhb> I cannot do it, for instance :o)
 * mhb likes the Feather wallpaper more and more
<mhb> it's really good, the pattern is not as chaotic as the other oxygen wallpapers, and it's not too bright ... dark blue goes well with the desktop
 * santiago-ve is building soprano again
<santiago-ve> xD
<mhb> please please please please let's consider it
* jpatrick changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Welcome to the Kubuntu developers channel | Next meeting: 2nd January
<nixternal> Riddell: I just created the debdiff to link you to, do you want me to upload kdelibs?
<santiago-ve> nixternal, got time?
 * Jucato waves to nixternal and jjesse
<nixternal> in a bit I will...still wiping my eyes from waking up
<jjesse> morning
<jjesse> well afternoon now ;)
<jjesse> hello Jucato
<nixternal> mhb: I love the passwords you come up with
<jjesse> anyone know in kde4 how to set it so knetworkmanager always starts up?
<Jucato> heh :)
<jjesse> nixternal: did you wake up extra early for the mtg and then go back to bed?
<Jucato> he did :)
<jjesse> Jucato: thanks for the patch, will upload it hopefully today
<Jucato> )
<Jucato> :)
<jjesse> hrmm need to figure out how to get konverstation and kde4 to do the on-screen notifications
<Jucato> sorry that´s all I could do for now...
<jjesse> so i don't have to keep switching windows
<Jucato> OSD?
<Jucato> or Settings -> COnfigure Notifications?
<jjesse> yeah osd
<jjesse> it is set for on and doesn't work
<Jucato> oh..
<Jucato> #konversation perhaps? :)
<Jucato> oooh just upgraded to hardy! now adept updater no longer has the Welcome screen? nice!
<nixternal> ya, it gets right down to business now
<nixternal> which is nice, but it still hops around with the resizing widgets
<Jucato> goood good
 * Jucato thinks he can mark another bug/wish as Fix Released
 * Jucato adds Tonio to the brave people who wade through Adept´s code
<jjesse> seriously one of these days i just need to finish documentation for that sucker
 * jjesse is installing hardy in a vm right now
<Jucato> it´s in a vm too :)
<jjesse> i brought one of work's laptops home for the holidays so i could do lots of work with vms
<Jucato> nixternal: troy seems to have misunderstood
<jjesse> if i installed kde4 from the kubuntu packages, will i run into lots of problems when i try to build from source?
<Jucato> shouldn´t. it all depends on where you install and your env vars
<Jucato> nixternal: er.. s/troy/wade/
<jjesse> do i have to install qt and all that from source as well?
<Jucato> nope
<Jucato> most probably you only have to start w/ kdelibs, unless something that´s in kdesupport is not provided by our packages
<Jucato> (wrong version, etc)
<jjesse> ok i'll start with kdelibs then :)
<Jucato> I´m pretty sure that in hardy, the stuff in kdesupport is mostly covered by our packages
<Jucato> and probably already installed if you installed our kde4 packages
<jjesse> even if i'm running gutsy do you think i don't have to do kdesupport?
<jjesse> and will i run into problems running kde4 as my primary user ?
<Jucato> I think you need kdesupport in gutsy because of an older version of soprano... maybe nixternal can confirm
<nixternal> Jucato: it is backported
<Jucato> gutsy-backports then?
<nixternal> http://www.nixternal.com/tmp/
<nixternal> also there are the updated libsopranos for gutsy I believe
<nixternal> x86
<Jucato> last I checked it was .98 and kde4 required .99 iirc... can´t recall :P
<jjesse> what am i supposed to do w/ that link?
 * jjesse is stupid sometimes
<Jucato> hm... nixternal did you notice that updater seems to still try to load packages, build dependency trees, etc. before fetching updates?
<nixternal> nope, told you before I minimize it as soon as it opens
<Jucato> haha :)
<Jucato> but you still have to confirm to apply the changes :)
<nixternal> ya, I will maximize it after a minute or 2 :)
<Jucato> smart workflow. I like :)
<nixternal> hehe
<Jucato> oh this is going to be a very very long day...
<Jucato> sunday
<jjesse> nixternal: was that link directed to me?
<jjesse> hrmm error in system settings on hardy -- need libpyhon2.5.so
<Jucato> jjesse: where particularly?
<jjesse> dispaly settings
<jjesse> click on monitor and display, gettin error "The module Monitor & Display could not be loaded"
<Jucato> worksforme :/
<jjesse> "Library files for "libpython2.5.so" not found in paths
<Jucato> sounds similar to a bug in gutsy before :)
<jjesse> yeah it does
<Jucato> it´s working for me though...
<jjesse> intersting i download thed "current" daily-live, did an install and then applied updates
<Jucato> ah I upgraded from gutsy
<jjesse> did nixternal do a upgrade as well?
<Jucato> way back pre-alpha1 I think
<jjesse> ah, just curious as to what i need to do to solve this "bug"
<Jucato> is it just me or are we not using the name for a group of herons for our hardy releases?
<jjesse> we are not
<Jucato> oooh
<Jucato> that´s new :)
<Jucato> hm... sudo apt-get build-dep adept returns E: Build-dependencies for adept could not be satisfied (hardy)
<Riddell> nixternal: yeah, go ahead and upload
<nixternal> OK, I am running another test build really quick and want to see something with the man pages and then I will upload
<Jucato> nixternal: are you able to download adept´s build-dep?
<Jucato> well nvm.. I´ll just check later...
<Jucato> bbl
<\sh> nixternal, tell me, are you involved in foresight linux development or something?
<nixternal> interesting, KDE 4 complains that xine-lib 1.1.8 was found on the system, however it has problems playing short sounds and should consider upgrading to 1.1.9 or above
<nixternal> there is no 1.1.9
<nixternal> \sh: a bit yes
<Riddell> it's in beta I believe
<nixternal> heh, I can't find it...I was going to create a beta package to test on my desktop
<Riddell> hmm, maybe it's in svn
<nixternal> mercurial it seems
<nixternal> ahh, so debian hosts it
<\sh> nixternal, wanted to take a look...what basement does foresight has? (not the package manager ;))
<nixternal> w00t...debian has 1.1.9 hg check out in experimental...that was easy
<nixternal> they are very small, their basement is currently a closet, but group of people though...a few of them are locals, so that is how I have come to know it
<nixternal> they got sick of me making fun of them so they bombarded me with KDE questions
<nixternal> they only have 2 active KDE developers for foresight, and both are from PC Linux OS
<\sh> nixternal, and distro wise? was it more fedora or suse or debian based?
<nixternal> Riddell: we have libxine2 in our repos :)
<iRon> Failed with Hardy Alpha 2 installation on my laptop :-(
<nixternal> ok, maybe we don't
<nixternal> yet at least
<Riddell> nixternal: does that help?
<nixternal> I will grab the .dsc and build it to test it
<iRon> Keyboard not working during install...
<iRon> It looks like it locks after Synaptics Touchpad module loaded
<\sh> nixternal, so I see you need some help with packaging kde goodies for foresight? ;)
<nixternal> not as much as Kubuntu does :)
<jjesse> Riddell: i just downloaded the current daily live for kubuntu and installed an now when i go into system sesttings -> display it complains about libpython.so.5 missing
<jjesse> any help?
<nixternal> hrmm
<Riddell> jjesse: I've not looked into that
<Riddell> try installing libpython2.5-dev
<jjesse> ok will do
<Jucato> nixternal: are you able to sudo apt-get build-dep adept?
<jjesse> couldn't find package libpython2.5-dev
<Jucato> or anyone on hardy for that matter :)
<nixternal> Jucato: yes
<Jucato> hm.. strange... :(
<\sh> python2.5-dev?
<jjesse> ah that did sorry i'm pretty retarted today
<nosrednaekim> I think we need a press release to the kde-planet... Wade kinda confused some people I think.
<jjesse> with his kubuntu being lts with 4.0?
<jjesse> just read his post
<nosrednaekim> yeah...
<\sh> well, the press release should be different from the press release available on the ML
<nosrednaekim> yes
<\sh> the decision: because we want kde4 for kubuntu 8.04 doesn't make sense for the outside people
<jjesse> \sh:
<jjesse> doh
<jjesse> sorry about that
<jjesse> it doesn't make sense for some inside people either
<\sh> jjesse, I'm not caring about insider...but knowing how management decisions are working, a different explanation is needed
<\sh> I just read the news on heise.de (german IT new portal)
<\sh> it's so...weired
<nixternal> interesting, the manpages just built fine, and I didn't do anything
<\sh> "The decision to not have a LTS release for Kubuntu, and therefore diverting from our GNOME Daughter Ubuntu, was made, because our developers are concentrating on KDE4. Because we don't have enough manpower for providing 5 years support for kde 3.5.x , the developer community of Kubuntu decided to divert from Ubuntu and not releasing an LTS"...
<nixternal> s/5/3
<Jucato> wth?
<nixternal> desktop only gets 3
<\sh> nixternal, right :)
<Jucato> where did that come from?
<\sh> Jucato, that was just me
<Jucato> ah ok :)
<santiago-ve> c ya guys
<nixternal> s/Daughter/counterpart or porject, something other than daughter
<nixternal> later santiago-ve
<Jucato> it´s kinda not true that it was the Kubuntu community who decided it :)
<nosrednaekim> sister..
<nixternal> ya, it was a Canonical decision
<\sh> Jucato, developer community...not the user community
<nixternal> I must have deleted everything from ~/kde/src/KDE
<\sh> actually canonical is right...
<Jucato> \sh: either way, we/they didn´t :)
<Jucato> Canonical/TB did :)
<Jucato> what we decided was to go along for the ride :D
<nixternal> well, it wasn't our decision, so there is no use crying over spilt milk
<nixternal> we can either a) give up, tuck our tails between our legs, and move on, or we can b) step up and not only show that we are worthy, but also show why we are the best
<nixternal> if you don't like (b), then I suggest you look elsewhere, as I am afraid any other attitude will be nothing more than poisonous to our cause and our goals
<nosrednaekim> and be a huge help to the KDE upstream...
<nixternal> I am sure Riddell's goal, as well as our goal, should still be to create the greatest KDE distro available, and now we pretty much have a clean slate in order to work from
<nixternal> true, there are some negatives, but at the same time there are just as many positives
 * \sh thinks Canonical/sabdfl/Canonical Management is correct in not letting Kubuntu grow past Ubuntu...1. there is no commitment even Mark was telling so in Wiesbaden, LinuxTag 2006..., 2. there are not enough paid resource for providing support for KUbuntu/KDE Desktop..and 3. Riddell is at his limits and 4. GNOME has a market share in other parts != Europe
<nixternal> and if you think negative constantly, then you are poisonous as well...the great thing about the Linux community is the amount of choices one has
<nixternal> so with that said, you either have the choice to a) stay, help out, and keep Kubuntu rocking, or b) go elsewhere as the choices are plenty
<\sh> nixternal, there is no negative feeling...it's business :)
<nixternal> bad business, but business nonetheless
<nosrednaekim> no.... open source is not business.
<nosrednaekim> because for the most part we aren't getting paid.
<nixternal> the one bad thing though that this decision does, is it kills my marketing plans I have been working on for my master thesis and business plan incorporating Kubuntu
<nosrednaekim> we have no incentive to stay other than the fact that we enjoy it
<nixternal> but I will act like nothing has changed when doing my final studies :)
<nixternal> just don't tell my professors
<jjesse> too late already did
<nixternal> oh man
<nixternal> that means I have to start over
<jjesse> hrm when you install ubuntu from the live cd there is a reboot button... why not for kubuntu?
<nosrednaekim> whats the use of a reboot button on a liveCD?
<uga> jjesse: ubuntu crashes and gets unstable now and then, so you need rebooting. Kubuntu never does so ;)
<uga> (joking)
<jjesse> sorry that thought wasn't complete... when i finish installing
<nosrednaekim> oh..
<\sh> nosrednaekim, open source is business...a very special one...you can win, if the volunteers are loving you as a company, or you lose, if the volunteers are going to someone else who they love...
<uga> jjesse: you'll get a reboot button on the final install
<jjesse> uga: not in kubuntu there is only "exit install"
<uga> jjesse: then you'll have options
<uga> oh, exit install???
<uga> that's the live CD still, before finishing the install!
<uga> jjesse: you're running off the live CD still
<uga> you'll get a reboot option on the final INSTALL
<jjesse> i think that is what it is called in kubuntu, after you finish the install for ubuntu there is a reboot option that i can click on to reboot hte system
<jjesse> but don't for kubuntu
<uga> sao just select it, and see what it does =)
<nixternal> it just exits ubiquity
<jjesse> correct it should reboot
<nixternal> I will take a look at it and possibly create a patch providing the option to reboot and see what JR says
<jjesse> hrm still having problems with the dispaly module in system settings
<\sh> nixternal, lol
<\sh> the virtual world is so weired ;)
<\sh> now I'm twittering with nixternal ... /me wants to go back to web0.1 were html was html and not photoshop cut outs
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> I use Gimp cutouts, not photoshop
<nixternal> I don't know how to use photoshop :)
<nixternal> one good thing too about KDE 4, we can get rid of freedesktop.org patches for menu, desktop, man, and then some finally :)
<nosrednaekim> and we can finally include krita!
<nosrednaekim> :D
<nixternal> how is krita in kde4? I thought I had issues building it recently
<nixternal> maybe I am mistaken
<\sh> well, all other people need to wait for a working kde4 with the version number 4.3.x ,-)
<nosrednaekim> nixternal: works fine...
<nixternal> 4.1 will be an improvement, so 4.3 is a little overexagerated
<nosrednaekim> little slow though
<\sh> but hopefully kde4 will bring a working imap mail client .... which is not crashing all the time when you have a lot of mails in your imap folder
<Tm_T> \sh: shame, I already have one
<nixternal> \sh: don't count on it any time soon...last I heard kdepim is pretty much just a direct copy currently...but I haven't been following their roadmap
<nixternal> I am considering to Alpine since Riddell's blog post, man I loved pine and hated mutt
 * nosrednaekim likes kmail.
 * Tm_T is happy Kmail user
<Tm_T> even with tons of mails
 * nosrednaekim uses pop though
<nixternal> I do too, but I like the ability of throwing Alpine on my server in screen mode so I can check email from anywhere, with any machine
<Tm_T> I do use pop and imap
<nixternal> and it is one less process hog running in the background :)
<\sh> Tm_T, subscribe to ubuntu-bugs and try to delete 53k mails ;)
<nixternal> \sh: hahaha, no doubt
<nixternal> try to delete 1000 emails
<nixternal> all the lines go through, and a couple of minutes later, if it didn't crash, your emails are gone
<Tm_T> \sh: hmmmm, I do delete few hundred mails sometimes thru imap
<\sh> well...evolution is not better...so I stay with claws or thunderbird
<nixternal> honestly, I think evolution is worse, but I used to love evolution back when the Ximian desktop came out, and Evolution was brand new
<nixternal> there was nothing like it at that time
<\sh> hmmm...nice some bottles of water, which were standing on my balcony just explode
<nixternal> the Ximian days were really the last days that I enjoyed using Gnome, but seeing as I have been using KDE since its initial release, it is hard for me to realy get into another DE
<\sh> nixternal, hehe...redcarpet was promising..but gnome itself was far away from the quality of kde these days...:(
<txwikinger> those days are now?
<nixternal> I never really used Windows by the time 1996 rolled around...jsut 3.1 really in the military...so seeing KDE compared to 3.1, I was hooked from the get go
<txwikinger> s/are/or/
<nixternal> I guess that is an advantage at why I view KDE so highly
<\sh> txwikinger, I'm now using both DEs depending on my mood..right now I have this very nice mac4lin theme for gnome and I love it, because I can fool all mac users ;)
 * nosrednaekim did that to kde
<nosrednaekim> I fooled people into thinking it was vista too.. that really did look nice too..
<txwikinger> why would I want to make my desktop look like a mac?
<\sh> because people told me "fck...why do you run mac os X on a normal pc"...and I was laughing out loud...because those guys were censored
<blizzzek> hi
<txwikinger> it would be better they would use *ubuntu instead of using foul language ;)
<\sh> those people shouldn't use a computer at all...
<txwikinger> well.. I think a lot of people at my workplace should not use computers... however unfortunately management disagrees with that
<nixternal> so, I had a choice today, I could either purchase an OLPC and give one to a child somewhere in the world, or I could donate the funds to provide food for millions of children around the world, and the price difference was only $50 more, so I went with feeding the kids food, that way there they will be able to survive another day, and who knows, maybe someone got them a laptop to use too :)
<Riddell> millions from just your donation?
<txwikinger> nixternal: if they would not throw away all this food in UK supermarkets, but distribute it fairly from the beginning , there would not be any starvation
<\sh> hmm...I think if gene roddenberry was the president of the world, we wouldn't have any problems at all....money won't be needed...information for everyone, food replicators for millions of human beings...
<txwikinger> And millions of contributors for *ubuntu :D
<\sh> but this is all a dream...even marx failed with this...he just forgot the human being, being selfish ..
<mhb> \sh: well I'm sure you wouldn't fool a Mac user
<txwikinger> well marx did not give an substitution for selfishness
<mhb> Groucho?
<\sh> mhb, I did already...
<mhb> \sh: I can tell the system by looking at the fonts
<mhb> not at the font "type", but how they are rendered
<\sh> mhb, most people won't recognize the difference...they just want to see the scale plugin and the drop shadows...
<\sh> mhb, but yes, a pro can see the difference
<mhb> soo, are we planning something?
<mhb> you know, for ...
<mhb> something
<mhb> soon
<nixternal> not millions from just my donation, if that was so, I think Kubuntu would be financially backed :)
<nixternal> txwikinger: there is a group here in Chicago that does just that
 * \sh is repairing some old desktop pcs...and hopefully they are finding their way to the african continent
<txwikinger> nixternal: Getting rid of waste of food thrown away by supermarkets?
<nixternal> as long as they make it to kids who won't send me spam saying they have 50,000,000 dollars and need my bank account info..I am tire of sending them my private bank account info :p
<nixternal> txwikinger: yes
<\sh> nixternal, lol
<nixternal> supermarkets have a shelf life shorter than the actual food product's shelf life, so it is all good food
<\sh> I make sure, that those PCs can only run Linux :)
<txwikinger> nixternal: Here in UK there is a organisation of dumpster diver who don't buy any food anymore
<nixternal> but the stingy ass supermarkets would rather throw it away than give it away...so this group started their little thing to go around to supermarkets and purchase at lower than wholesale the food they would throw out
<nixternal> stingy? stengy
<nixternal> I still don't think I spelled that right
<nixternal> stin-jeee :p
<nosrednaekim> it was right the first I think
<nosrednaekim> *first time
<txwikinger> well.. I know at least one chain here who give the stuff away for free on the last day of it being on date
<mhb> so I repeat:
<mhb> are we planning anything?
<txwikinger> but only tocharities
<nixternal> ahh, it is stingy
<nosrednaekim> mhb: world domination?
<jpatrick> today's meeting's minutes: http://people.ubuntuwire.com/~jpatrick/minutes/ (anyone's interested)
<mhb> nosrednaekim: well I meant something less dramatic and more short term
<mhb> you know, it has something to do with the birthday of Jesus
<txwikinger> cool jpatrick
<nixternal> jpatrick: that is nice
<nosrednaekim> thanks
<jpatrick> no problem, just trying out LaTeX
<toma> jpatrick: looks great and accurate as well
<nixternal> I still don't get the "Artwork Team" as it isn't an Artwork Team
<txwikinger> mbh: the only thing BBC had to say today about it was that you can drive 1200 cars for a whole year for the co2 all the turkey cooking produces
<\sh> mhb, not everyone has something todo with this day...but I need to prepare the tree tomorrow morning...before my wife is coming back
<nixternal> I guess I will find out more next year
<jpatrick> thanks everyone :)
<mhb> hmm, does at least one person know what I'm hinting at?
<nixternal> TOMA!!! didn't see you in here lurking :)
<nixternal> toma: someone wants a stellar IMAP client in KDE 4 :) cough*mailody*cough
<\sh> putting "silent night" on the kubuntu.org page as midi file, embedded?
<toma> nixternal: Hiya! I'm devide my time between #mandriva, #debian-qt-kde and #kubuntu-devel (at least i try)
<nixternal> you rock!
<\sh> mandriva is still living? I thought they were closing the doors after they shutdown the german community site
<toma> nixternal: everything is so slow today
<toma> \sh: i'm not getting mandriva completely, there is just one user channel and one development-sort-of channel
<nixternal> ya it is...it is my dad's b-day, so we are going out tonight, and then I just found out, there are going to be a million screaming kids over....so I am trying to come up with excuses right now :)
<txwikinger> migranes?
<nixternal> something better
<nixternal> I am going to suddenly feel ill after dinner possibly :)
<nosrednaekim> nixternal: school?
<txwikinger> An important exam tomorrowmorning
<nixternal> finished the semester on wednesday
<txwikinger> You going to give food to the homeless
<nixternal> that is tuesday I think
<nixternal> hehe, looks like I am going to be busy on tuesday
<nixternal> yes, it is tuesday
<nixternal> I will help serve food from 10am to 4pm, and then go to my brothers for the rest of the evening
<nixternal> or maybe it is 12 to 4..can't remember
<\sh> nixternal, I know what you can do to serve people...just upload wine 0.9.51 for me ;)
<\sh> nixternal, http://www.sourcecode.de/~shermann/wine/0.9.51/ you'll find latest source packages :) thx :)
<nosrednaekim> nixternal: wait... you are doing artwork representative?
<nixternal> nosrednaekim: it isn't artwork, it is the Ubuntu Derivative team
<fox-ve> jpatrick: ping
<nosrednaekim> nixternal: uh oh.... Riddell told me it was still open and I volunteered for it..
<nosrednaekim> nixternal: and already sent the guy an email
<nixternal> nosrednaekim: so did I, but if you want it, it is all yours :)
<nixternal> I quit that team recently because there was no activity
<nosrednaekim> yeah, i'll do it.
<nixternal> k, thanks
 * txwikinger misses all the bowl
 * txwikinger misses all the bowls
 * \sh needs some nicotine
<txwikinger> nicotine is overvalued
 * mhb needs some snuggling
 * txwikinger wonders why Rodeo riders have hockey goalie helmets now
 * \sh sends txwikinger some of this http://wittenburg-web.de/v/combots/p1040533.jpg.html
<txwikinger> Is that ganja in the back?
<\sh> txwikinger, lol..no
<txwikinger> there was a case of homegrown stuff in magistrate court on Friday
<\sh> txwikinger, only liquid drugs were used yesterday :)
<cheguevara> haha looks like it :P
<\sh> end of business for us at operations...closing down of DC Zafas :)
 * nosrednaekim is innocent and takes that to mean cough syrup...
<txwikinger> nosrednaekim: It is medicine against congestions
<nosrednaekim> <_<
<\sh> hmm...admins with a drinking problem ... http://wittenburg-web.de/v/combots/p1040531.jpg.html
<\sh> damn..that's me...:(
<txwikinger> Recognition is the first step of tackling the problem ;)
<nixternal> Riddell: kdelibs5 uploaded
<mhb> hmm, I need a silly advice
<nixternal> hey, I am great at giving silly advice
<mhb> how can you build a KDE4/Qt4 widget which has columns, but is not a treeview or a tableview?
<mhb> it behaves much like a QTreeView, but without the tree hierarchy
<nixternal> hrmm...QListWidget? Can you add columns to it?
<nixternal> yes you can
<nixternal> modelColumn
<nixternal> I used one for a project that would have an icon in one column, and text in another I think
<nixternal> same as what you see in the config dialogs...if that is the idea you are after
<mhb> yeah
<mhb> hmm, for some reason, designer won't allow me to reset the column value
<mhb> I set like "3", it re-sets to "0"
<nixternal> trying to remember
<mhb> still no luck
<nixternal> let me fire up qtdes
<nixternal> mhb: what about columnview?
<mhb> Riddell: GNOME (or Ubuntu, I dunno) has this pop-up when you change the language that asks you whether you want to create appropriate localised XDG user dirs
<mhb> Riddell: are we catching up on that, too?
<nixternal> hrmm, I don't even see how to add columns to that
<nixternal> odd
<mhb> that's the "View" model, not the Widget...
<mhb> I must admit I cannot work with that yet
<nixternal> I know I have done it in the past...I wonder if I just added the <columns> and <rows> in the .ui file manually...I cannot remember
<mhb> hrm, I'd expect Trolltech to have an easy way of doing it
<nixternal> ya, qt designer is the greatest documented app, at least that I have found...I found little documents here and there
<mhb> hrm
<mhb> "For multiple columns you want to use QTableWidget or QTreeWidget"
<mhb> TreeWidget is OK, if you remove the indentation
<\sh> hmmm...
<\sh> Source: kde4libs
<\sh> Binary: kdelibs5-dev kde4libs-bin kdelibs5-doc kde4libs-dbg kdelibs5 kdelibs5-data
<\sh> it is something strange...or is it just me?
<nixternal> \sh: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49360/  <- you OK with those warnings?
<\sh> kdelibs5* but kde4libs-{bin,dev}...
<nixternal> kdelibs5* follows soname
<\sh> nixternal, yeah...but kde4libs-bin is a bit strange for me...but it's just me
<nixternal> those are the actual library files, the rest are the little behind the scenes stuff located in share/ etc/ bin/
<nixternal> oh man, there are a million screaming kids here
<nixternal> I am a garage away and I can still hear them
 * nixternal locks the door
<\sh> nixternal, remind me to enable pbuilder logfiles :)
<\sh> nixternal, reuploading .dsc and .diff.gz with dh_desktop enabled
<\sh> nixternal, uploaded to the very same location I gave you earlier :)
<\sh> nixternal, the complain about standards version I ignore silently
<nixternal> kwwii: if you get this message - let me know if you are in town
<\sh> why are all people refering to netfilter as "firewall"?
<nixternal> heh, for Fedora always making fun of Ubuntu and non-freeness, at least we don't put GIF files on our websites :p
<toma> hasnt the gif patent expired?
<\sh> it has...afaik
 * toma puts gif's in mailody's handbook
<mhb> I must admit I'm liking Oxygen theme more and more
<Jucato> nixternal is the greatest documented documenter :)
<nixternal> huh?
<Jucato> late reaction :)
<Jucato> nvm me.. I´m fluctuating between phases of sanity and insanity
<nixternal> gif's have expired? /me updates the KDE Style Guide and Templates
<Jucato> patent for gifs? yeah I think last year or early this year...
<nixternal> the greatest documented documenter would be Normal Walsh more than likely
 * Jucato adds the ¨for Kubuntu¨ qualifier then :)
<mhb> three years ago, according to wikipedia
<jpatrick> PNG > *
<Jucato> hm.. strange.. I´m sure it wasn´t that long ago
<Jucato> jpatrick: I was told by a graphics artist/programmer that PNG isn´t always the best for all types of images...
<Jucato> iirc photorealistic images make large PNGs...
<Jucato> or something along that line...
<hads> Yeah
<nixternal> http://codeulate.com/?p=7
<nixternal> hahahahhaa, that is great
<nixternal> s/Normal/Norman up there a few lines up :)
<Jucato> lol I didn´t even notice :)
<\sh> nixternal, if this is the original cygnus code...they are serious ;-)
<\sh> oh yay...it's cygnus ;)
<nixternal> would be nice if we could tell some packages to not try and  build on hppa and such
<nixternal> seems like a waste of resources for a package to start building, only knowing that is will crash out
<nixternal> hrmm, my xine-lib 1.1.9 doesn't work...kdebase isn't recognizing it
<Jucato> I thought you were quoting from the link :)
<nixternal> hehe
<mhb> how to download most of kdebase KDE4 packages with one metapackage?
<Jucato> oooh 2 big/heavy (no kidding) boxes from the US arrived... wonder what goodies await inside...
<mhb> hmm, kdebase-kde4 perhaps
 * Jucato unfortunately has no idea...
<jjesse> that's where those dead bodies got shipped to
<Jucato> ooooh nice!! I´ve never tried doing autopsies :)
<Nightrose> nixternal: *g* I am missing something in you last blogpost
<Jucato> I immediately know what that is :)
<Nightrose> ;-)
<Jucato> Nightrose: it´s implied in the 4th item though :)
<Nightrose> hehe yea maybe
<jjesse> hrm what am i missing?
<Jucato> jjesse: a conversation that took place half a day ago :)
<mhb> start giving free money like he promised?
<Jucato> konspiracies from konniving kontributors and koders :)
<Jucato> oh he promised you that too?
<Nightrose> :P
<jpatrick> jjesse: we're in the same boat
<\sh> Nightrose, I thought you are on vacation ? :)
<mhb> too bad they're going to keep the Oxygen widget style just for KDE4.
<mhb> because our apps would look out of place in the KDE4 desktop.
<mhb> I mean KDE3 apps that are not ported yet.
<Nightrose> \sh: i am - logged in with my laptop at my mothers house
<Nightrose> \sh: heya btw ;-)
<\sh> Nightrose, oh internet roaming :)
<Nightrose> ;-) yea
<\sh> ok...last cigarette for today...and then going to bed...tomorrow /me needs to put some glasspheres on the tree...
<Nightrose> hehe sounds like fun
<Nightrose> my mom did that already
<Nightrose> everything is done here - that is the benefit of only visiting twice a year *g*
<\sh> so..time to go to bed :)
<\sh> nixternal, thx for taking care about wine :)
<nixternal> no problem...still test building it
<\sh> nixternal, yeah takes some time
<\sh> so good night folks :) may the source be with you ... ,-)
<nixternal> \sh_away: uploaded
<jpatrick> g'night everyone
<jjesse> grrr anytime i do anything processor intensive my computer f reezes
#kubuntu-devel 2007-12-23
<mhb> hey folks, anyone awake?
<mhb> nixternal maybe?
<crimsun> idle     : 0 days 1 hours 16 mins 25 secs
<mhb> hrm
<mhb> anyone else?
<Riddell> a bit
<mhb> hmm, no, don't want to bother you :o)
<Riddell> mhb: you could try the kde4* metapackages in hardy
<mhb> Riddell: should I test something or was that related to my previous questions?
<mhb> Riddell: aanyway, for a good night picture, take a look at: http://img125.imageshack.us/img125/889/restrictedmanagerkde4tz5.png
<Riddell> previous question
<Riddell> ching ching
<Riddell> nice restricted manager
<mhb> pitti is working hard on a new upgraded version, so I figured before I create a KDE frontend for it, I might as well do a KDE4 frontend for the current one.
<DaSkreech> Yay!
<DaSkreech> LInux ! :)
<vorian> yay!
<vorian> only one more working day till christmas!1!1
<DaSkreech> My company has been unoffically off for a while
<vorian> must be nice :)
<vorian> I'm a retailer
<mhb> now we have Konquered the Planet!
<mhb> finally
<mhb> too bad it's just planet.ubuntu.com
<DaSkreech> We did?
<DaSkreech> what happened/
<mhb> just take a look
<DaSkreech> I've been out of the loop for like two weeks
<DaSkreech> That is a lot of Blue posts
<mhb> DaSkreech: so you were out for two weeks?
<DaSkreech> Yes
<mhb> that means the news have not hit you yet
<DaSkreech> nixternal was saying last night(?) that we are shipping both on the next release?
<mhb> DaSkreech: the current plan is, we're going to have to CD images
<mhb> one of them will be the "stable" one, with KDE3 as originally planned
<mhb> this one will be fully supported
<DaSkreech> Right
<mhb> on the other hand, the second CD will be with KDE4 desktop (and some KDE3 apps), that would be only community-supported, but we'd ship the KDE4 one via ShipIt
<DaSkreech> And one with KDE4 which is "community supported'
<DaSkreech> Seriously/
<DaSkreech> That's interesting
<DaSkreech> Who OKed that?
<mhb> Seriously. Unless someone changes our plans again.
<mhb> well, we had a meeting today.
<mhb> so the whole team, basically.
<DaSkreech> Shipit eh?
<mhb> yeah
<crimsun> mhb: hmm, so there will be a Kubuntu 8.04 LTS that ships 3.5.x?
<DaSkreech> What about corporate requests?
<DaSkreech> Do they get KDE4 or 3 by default ?
<mhb> well I guess we cannot really ship two kinds of CDs
<DaSkreech> crimsun: far as I recall that was always the idea
<mhb> but they can download the KDE3 image.
<mhb> crimsun: well, it won't be called "LTS"
<DaSkreech> KDE4 doesn't slay KDE3 upon stepping on the red carpet
<crimsun> mhb: ok, so just the more common 18-mn support?
<DaSkreech> As it probably shouldn't be
<mhb> crimsun: yes, but we'll still pretend it is an LTS.
 * DaSkreech laughs
<mhb> crimsun: you know, it wasn't the Kubuntu team who decided that we won't have an LTS.
<DaSkreech> in terms of polish?
<mhb> I hope so.
<DaSkreech> Thats going to be nasty
<DaSkreech> we have our butts being toasted by a KDE4 release AND framework
<DaSkreech> how are we going to get place for polish?
<mhb> I'm more interested in the KDE4 side of things, but others would like to have a really polished KDE3.
<DaSkreech> mhb: That's the point Eyes are on the KDE4 release but people really want to use the KDE3
<DaSkreech> and Gutsy wasn't that grand >_<
<mhb> DaSkreech: many of the KDE3 apps will have to be present on the KDE4 cd.
<DaSkreech> Many?
<mhb> DaSkreech: like adept, amarok, kaffeine, digikam...
<DaSkreech> Is that quantative or just a personal note
<DaSkreech> Digikam in 4 isn't usable ?
<crimsun> mhb: I prefer the technical bits to the political bits. :)
<mhb> crimsun: hehe :o) me too.
<mhb> good choice.
<mhb> DaSkreech: it's not ready.
<mhb> from what I've heard
<DaSkreech> crimsun: aren't we discussing the technical now?
<DaSkreech> mhb: Well maybe see how much needs to be done before next year april ?
<DaSkreech> Amarok as well
<DaSkreech> adept and kaffeine I'll go with
<DaSkreech> though it would be grand if we could get a tiny community around adept simply because of a Qt4 port
<crimsun> DaSkreech: (that was in response to "it wasn't the Kubuntu team who decided..."
<mhb> the problem with KDE3 is, the more we polish it, the more we are going to regret it later
<DaSkreech> It's needed love for a long time this would be a good time to get 4 or so people really involved
<DaSkreech> crimsun: Ah right. well regardless which we shipped it should not be an LTS
<DaSkreech> we can do an LTS for 8.10
<mhb> it's like when I had to choose whether buy a MacBook now or wait for the newer model ... if I bought it right away, I would have been happy ATM, but later I'd regret it.
 * DaSkreech shrugs
<DaSkreech> Not that big a deal
<mhb> right, but some people prefer to wait
<mhb> that's why I prefer porting apps to KDE4 over polishing KDE3.
<DaSkreech> Yeah and I'm saying that they will be in anycase so we should look to capitalize on it :)
<DaSkreech> If adept is going to be rewritten it might as well be slightly rethought
<DaSkreech> and if it's going to be rethought then it might as well have a meeting of minds
<mhb> DaSkreech: well we're not really set on rewriting it
<mhb> we are still hoping PackageKit would have a Qt4 frontend
<mhb> which can be used
 * DaSkreech still isn't sold on packageKit :(
 * mhb neither, but that's the plan
<mhb> actually I think package management should be done over the Internet
<mhb> searching for the packages online in a web app, then clicking on a link like apt://install/konqueror and the backend would do the rest.
<DaSkreech> You mean Klik:/ don't you ?
<mhb> not really.
<mhb> I dislike the model where you actually have to download the app from an untrusted source.
<mhb> repositories are a good thing.
<DaSkreech> Klik2:/ then
<DaSkreech> :-)
<mhb> this way, it is the equivalent of running "sudo apt-get install konqueror", but you'd click it
<mhb> klik2 is not known to me
<DaSkreech> :-) Well it's roughly that you want
<DaSkreech> or KGHNS :)
<mhb> DaSkreech: you know, try apt://thunderbird/ in Firefox or Konqueror hardy sometime
<mhb> you might be surprised
<DaSkreech> Did in Konqui have not tried in firefox
<mhb> firefox should do it too
<mhb> AFAIK
<DaSkreech> Well it's a KIOslave so maybe not
<DaSkreech> Firefox and Adobe are kinda stick in the muds
<mhb> what I wanted to say is that I don't see any future in the traditional package management
<mhb> web offers flexibility (translations, pictures, videos, comments, use cases, whatever)
<mhb> so the old searching via Adept is a thing of the past.
<DaSkreech> I like the searching in adept
<mhb> you are a strange man
<mhb> :o)
 * mhb goes to sleep
 * DaSkreech smiles. As has been noted. mhb thanks I'll catch up with you next year
<mhb> hehe
<mhb> I was just joking, you are alright
<DaSkreech> YAY!
<DaSkreech> I get to reinstall
<DaSkreech> This is wonderful
<DaSkreech> Does anyone know of anything delayed beyond KDE 4.1 ?
<DaSkreech> mhb: ping
<DaSkreech> ok hopefully someone will be awake by the time I get home
<DaSkreech> I just wanted to know what will be the procedure for the Hardy testing/dev cycle should we be doing a kubuntu3-desktop or a kubuntu4-desktop ?
<DaSkreech> in much fewer otherwords what should be tested as the default ?
 * DaSkreech prods nixternal to get his posts on drakeplanet 
<nixternal> oy vey, to much to drink
 * claydoh wonders how long KDE will support 3.5x
 * claydoh can't remember how long they supported 2x in the migration to kde3
<nixternal> they didn't support 2 to long after 3
<claydoh> I wonder if that is an issue
<claydoh> I also remember wanting kde over kde2 (was a Lycoris user back then) :)
<claydoh> s/kde/kde3
<santiago-ve> yay! finally an updated system
<santiago-ve> :D
<Knightlust> arrgghh, dec22 alternate build fails on select and install software, i think i need to use alpha2 to install my hardy
<santiago-ve> Knightlust: can you please open a dolphin window and tellme what the title bar says?
<santiago-ve> it says d3lphin here <.<
<Knightlust> santiago-ve: i have an unusable system, gotta wait before i have my alpha2.. will update you when i do
<santiago-ve> nvm... its a bug i guess...  gonna report
<santiago-ve> Knightlust: that makes 2 of us... i cant use my desktop pc...
<Knightlust> heh, i wonder who else has an unusable system...
<\sh> moins
<\sh> nixternal, thanks for uploading
<\sh> hmm...if kde4 is released on 11th of January..this would be cool...turning 37 and kde4 hopefully released
<mhb> hello
<\sh> moins
<mhb> I guess at kdedevelopers.org only KDE developers can reply, right?
<\sh> mhb, no...you need to register though
<\sh> mhb, want to comment on beineris post?
<mhb> \sh: well I registered there once, then my account was deleted like within seconds
<mhb> so I guess they didn't want me there.
<mhb> his theories may be right, but he says that we are going to have an alternative "KDE4", and that is incorrect.
<mhb> we are actually having a main "KDE4" and an alternative "KDE3".
<\sh> mhb, I think you didn't understand beineri...what he meant is that "why can't we do an LTS with KDE3 as default for 5 years, while having kde4 on board as alternative for developers...waiting for kde4.1 as real replacement for kde3"
<mhb> I know what he was trying to say
<mhb> but he actually misinterpreted what we announced.
<\sh> mhb, as I said yesterday...what was announced sounds like crap...and will be misinterpreted by many more people and companies and institutions...marketing is one area where Canonical needs to improve their skills imho
<\sh> mhb, s/crap/excuse/
<mhb> I understand.
<mhb> it's their fault, they actually forced Riddell to announce it, and have not had any official announcement done by the press team.
<\sh> mhb, that's why beineri was writing "Am I the only one who sees a growing discrepancy between Mark Shuttleworth, Patron of KDE as individual and who promised last year at LinuxTag to not treat KDE second class to GNOME, and what his company Canonical is actually doing?"
<\sh> mhb, we had this discussion during LT2006 in Wiesbaden with the whole board of KDE e.V. and mark sitting at the round table to stop treating kde as second class citizen
<mhb> well he's right at this
<mhb> I'm not criticising him for that, I said at the beginning: "his theories may be correct"
<\sh> mhb, I'll add a comment
<mhb> I want the users to know that we're shipping KDE4 on the "official" CD and KDE3 as an alternative
<mhb> that's it
<mhb> otherwise, I'm fine with discussing Canonical's approach
<mhb> I actually agree with some of the points
<mhb> \sh: I wrote him an email, let's see what happens.
<mhb> hi jpatrick
<mhb> and hi Jucato
<jpatrick> hey mhb
<jpatrick> what's up?
<mhb> the news about Kubuntu not being LTS spread
<jpatrick> obviously
<mhb> and many people misinterpreted what we said
<mhb> for example that we're shipping KDE4 as default on the official CDs.
<jpatrick> aren't we?
<\sh> mhb, I just add a comment
<Jucato> hi mhb
<Jucato> this whole LTS/KDE4/KDE3 thing seems to be sending different (confusing) signals to people...
 * Jucato thinks we need to make an official announcement soonish...
<\sh> Jucato, "we" can't make an official announcement
<Jucato> so what can we do?
<Jucato> well, an announcement of our KDE4 and KDE3 plans for Hardy. (not necessarily on the "no LTS" part)
<\sh> Jucato, force Canonical to announce it officially...and pushing all the blame to the Canonical Management ;)
<Jucato> ah heheh :)
<Jucato> that woul
<Jucato> would be great :)
<\sh> na seriously ... from the marketing PoV it would be better we would do the LTS release...even with KDE4 in main, Canonical can stop the LTS support for special packages in main with the release announcement and in their contracts
<\sh> this would be no problem..it's just a sales issue
<mhb> still, an announcement on kubuntu.org regarding our approach to KDE4 would be rad
<mhb> so people stop saying we only ship KDE4 as an alternative
<Jucato> what I really find ironic is that all these theoretically doesn't really change the KDE4 plans we had (IMHO). It has always been the plan to have a "special" KDE4 release/CD iirc, alongside the regular KDE 3 release. The only thing that changed is that now we have the chance (a.k.a. excuse) to focus more on KDE4 :)
<Jucato> but now it's like everyone's saying "yay! Kubuntu's going to have KDE 4. a nice christmas gift!"
<\sh> the real problem is, IMHO, that there are not enough (paid) resources for supporting KDE in Ubuntu at all, that's the only point which I could agree on for this decision
<Jucato> \sh: I don't think there was any to begin with... :(
<\sh> Jucato, when you think about how long it took to get kde3 mature enough for production use..kde4 will have a long way ahead
<mhb> I wonder what our wise leader thinks
<Jucato> \sh: even the devs emphasize that. but of course they are also very eager to just get KDE 4 of the ground first :)
<\sh> Jucato, during the beginning of Kubuntu, it was meant to be only as community driven release of Ubuntu with KDE...since hoary it was settled to have an official release of Ubuntu with KDE as default desktop
<mhb> hehe, Riddell sounds a bit like leader backwards
<Jucato> nice one mhb :)
<Jucato> \sh: so I've read/heard. I was 2 releases late into the history of Kubuntu (only started w/ Breezy)
<\sh> Jucato, well, hoary was the first official release of kubuntu, when I remember correctly..during this time chris halls and amu left canonical as paid devs
<\sh> anyways, there is no way of being p*ssed off with anyone...not even Canonical. because the decision to not make an LTS now is correct, regarding the fact that the support will be in a critical state
<Jucato> I'm not really annoyed at the decision per se. but at how it was arrived at or communicated to us
<Jucato> I respect the TB's/Canonical's authority on this, but it would have been really nice if they had given us a heads up :)
<mhb> do you know whether Tonio will port the kdesudo to KDE4?
<Jucato> hm... I was meaning to ask him, specially since I saw a bit of discussion about changes in kdesu a while back
<\sh> hmm..what needs to be ported to kde4 still? especially our self made kubuntu apps ?
<Jucato> although it would probably be nice if upstream's kdesu is the one that should support both su and sudo properly...
<Jucato> kde-guidance I think
<Jucato> adept (ew?)
<Jucato> at least system settings has been lifted from our shoulders :)
<mhb> not adept
<Jucato> goodie... (or not)
<mhb> let's keep Adept in KDE3 and hope that for Hardy+1 PackageKitQt will be ready
<Jucato> or something else that's better....
<mhb> yes.
<\sh> mhb, +1 :) I don't like adept ;)
<Jucato> oh wait, kpackage is getting updated/maintained again iirc
<Jucato> imho kpackage is actually good/better than adept if it were only maintained...
<mhb> kde-guidance, kdesudo, gdebi (kind of my task), restricted-manager (mine again)
 * Jucato likes the fact that you can do simple browsing w/o having to sudo in kpackage
<mhb> it'd be lovely if somebody actually did the other two :o)
<Jucato> hm... adept wouldn't be half as bad if it had cleaner code and a better UI...
<Jucato> hm.. that basically means rewriting it :)
<mhb> yes.
 * Jucato still can't get over the fact that Adept's main/most important class is called TestApp :D
<Jucato> or Application. depends on which file you look...
<\sh> ah hell
<Jucato> it's really a piece of work. I greatly admire the patience and talent of those who maintain it :)
<\sh> adept is also known as a paradoxon ;) a package manager written by a RH employee ,-)
<Jucato> a DEB package manager :)
<\sh> for .deb based distros ;)
<Jucato> (although iirc mornfall's last attempts were to add RPM-support)
<Jucato> heh which is one of the things I liked about kpackage. it supports deb's and rpm's (not that rpm's matter much to me)
<\sh> well, it's likely easier to add a kde ui for smart then to add rpm-md/zypper repos to adept ,-)
<Jucato> heh :)
<Jucato> whatever happened to smartpm? O.o
<\sh> Jucato, well, it works ;)
<Jucato> hahah :)
<\sh> I used it during maintaing some opensuse 10.2 installations
<\sh> for SLES9 I used yum still...which was a pain in my bum, but nice thing is, that fai knows now about yum and smart ,-)
<Jucato> ah yes. during the zmd times? :)
<\sh> Jucato, during my times at combots
<Jucato> oh mhb, just read your blog post now. nice :)
<mhb> Jucato: thanks
<mhb> doing a similar one (I mean showing another ported app) would make me happy, too
<\sh> is pykde4 ready for using it in real projects? :)
<Jucato> afaik yes... but Sime (where is he anyway?) would probably know bitter
<Jucato> er.. better...
<Jucato> diskconfig in guidance really needs some work and love. right now users are reporting that there seems to be some inconsistencies between diskconfig and fstab entries... (it also probably needs some "marketing"... nice/useful utility but quite unknown...)
<mhb> well all of them need it
<mhb> nobody really works on it and that's bad
<\sh> Jucato, I just had a look at gutsies kde-guidance/userconfig ... it needs some qtdesigner love
<mhb> \sh: I've got a screenshot for you
<\sh> do we have a bzr repo for it?
<\sh> I think my free time in january will be busy ;)
<mhb> http://img299.imageshack.us/img299/5010/userconfig4pb9.png
<Jucato> hm. free-busy time? kinda oxymoronic isn't it? :)
<Jucato> mhb: wow! )
<Jucato> that was quick :)
<mhb> guidance apps are actually pretty well written
<mhb> so except for displayconfig they should be easy to port
 * Jucato has actually never had any luck in making displayconfig work... even with just changing resolutions...
<\sh> looks good :)
<mhb> too bad I'm not in high school anymore
<\sh> Jucato, yeah sounds like the crack pipe is coming to visit me during these days
<Jucato> heh :)
<\sh> well, another crack pipe and a good laugh is this http://fakesteve.blogspot.com/2007/12/im-feeling-little-bit-better-now.html
<mhb> if I were in high school I'd actually have a free week now
<mhb> and I could port most of kde-guidance to KDE4
<mhb> alas, I'm not, and I don't :o)
<Jucato> but you will :)
<Jucato> that's the best part :D
<\sh> mhb, well, I'm not in highschool...but our company had a shut down forever...so we were forced to leave companies building and sitting on our asses for the rest of the year and january...and I finally start a new career on 1st of Feb
<mhb> Jucato: no, I won't.
<mhb> that's the worst part
<Jucato> aw :)
<jpatrick> mhb: sweet
<mhb> jpatrick: and so am I .o) what did you mean?
<jpatrick> mhb: the image, looks good
<Jucato> lol
<mhb> jpatrick: I wish I had the time to finish it and all the dozen other projects I wanted to
<\sh> hmm...I'll try to upgrade from gutsy to hardy on my second station
<blizzzek> hi
<\sh> hmm...what to do to install kde4 on hardy?
<Knightlust> \sh: use the ppa, wasn't able to install kde4 until i added the ppa
<Knightlust> and it's as buggy as hell for me, everything is so grainy
 * \sh just needs some dev environment
<Knightlust> well, i hope you can get your dev env up, it's hard to work if yours is like mine; http://knightlust.com/grainy.png
<Knightlust> hope it gets updated soon
<buz> that looks like a graphics driver issue to me
<buz> like you have only 16colors or so
<Knightlust> buz: thanks, will check on my drivers
<buz> can you copy xdpyinfo output to pastebin?
<nixternal> that's not 16 colors for sure
<nixternal> Knightlust: what video card do you have?
<Knightlust> nixternal: the onboard intel
<buz> but its dithering in plasma
<nixternal> hrmm, so do I and I have no problems whatsoever
<buz> not in the rest though
<buz> this is weird to say the least
<Knightlust> buz: here you go: http://pastebin.ca/829916
<buz> looks ok
<nixternal> nosrednaekim: #ubuntu-derivative
<nosrednaekim> thanks nixternal
<nixternal> yup
<nosrednaekim> there a meeting goin on now... or should I just hang out there.
<nixternal> they were looking for me I guess earlier
<nixternal> someone in another channel told me I should hang out there
<nosrednaekim> ok
<nixternal> current daily (alt) doesn't install :(  grabbing alpha 2 to install instead
<nixternal> need to get my screenshot machine up and running
<Riddell> nixternal: did you upload kde4libs?
<nixternal> yes
<nixternal> did I break the world by doing so?
<Riddell> nixternal: not that I know of
<Riddell> nixternal: are you going to upload the rest of kde4?
<nixternal> I can work on that today
<nixternal> are we merging from Debian on everyone?
<Riddell> nixternal: ideally yes
<nixternal> ok
<Riddell> nixternal: better now than for the 4.0 release
<nixternal> true
<nixternal> do I need to wait for kdelibs5 to build out, and such for each upload (kdepimlibs5 and kdebase-kde4)  before moving on to the others
<Riddell> nixternal: no shouldn't have to
<nixternal> ok
<Riddell> nixternal: so you can just do it in batch
<nixternal> great
<Riddell> for package in kdepimlibs kdebase-workspace kdebase-kde4 ...; do apt-get source ${asdf}; done
<Riddell> for package in kdepimlibs kdebase-workspace kdebase-kde4 ...; do apt-get source ${package}; done   rather
<nixternal> hehe
<Riddell> for package in kdepimlibs kdebase-workspace kdebase-kde4 ...; do patch -p1 < stdin's patch; done
<nixternal> ya, asdf and package aren't the same
<Riddell> for package in kdepimlibs kdebase-workspace kdebase-kde4 ...; do cp kde.mk ${package}-*/debian/cdbs/; done
<Riddell> etc
<iRon> Riddell: hi! what to do with new patch for ntfs mount? do we need to reopen user disk mounting bug in LP?
<Riddell> iRon: a debdiff would be ideal if you know how to do that
<iRon> Riddell: man debdiff :)
<Riddell> iRon: get the latest kdebase (4:3.5.8-2ubuntu8) add the patch to debian/patches  run dch -i  and add a changelog
<Riddell> debuild -S; cd ..; debdiff old.dsc new.dsc
<iRon> ok
<Riddell> iRon: http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/kdebase_3.5.8-2ubuntu8.diff.gz
<Riddell> http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/kdebase_3.5.8-2ubuntu8.dsc
<nixternal> Riddell: what was the chroot trick with dbus?
<Riddell> nixternal: rm /var/lib/dpkg/info/dbus.postinst  in my experience
<nixternal> inside the chroot though correct/
<Riddell> yes
<nixternal> roger...I couldn't remember how to get around that
<jpatrick> Riddell, iRon : kdelibs needs bug 178233
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 178233 in kdebase "Kdebase 4:3.5.8-2ubuntu7 FTBFS" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178233
<jpatrick> arg, already done, sorry :)
<iRon> Riddell: What to write in changelog: " -- Jonathan Riddell <jriddell@...> ..." ?
<iRon> Riddell: or it doesn't metter?
<jpatrick> iRon: your name and email
<iRon> ok
<nosrednaekim> ouch... http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/3167?page=1
<ardchoille> I'm getting an rkhunter warning on /usr/bin/find. Has that file changed recently?
<uga> guys, do you know if kubuntu adjusts gamma settings somewhere?
<nosrednaekim> uga: systemsettings->monitor and disply
<uga> nosrednaekim: on the system level, that goes where, xorg.conf?
<uga> I'm having problems with gamma in a kde4 setup (installed from svn)
<nosrednaekim> uga: I think... really don't know.
<uga> it's much darker than the kde3 desktop, and I cant' see why
<uga> it's completely unusable for photography
<nosrednaekim> can you adjust your monitor brightness (with hardware)
<uga> yes, but I'm not changing it myself
<jpatrick> jussi01: and they carry on..
<uga> just switching from vt7 to vt8
<nosrednaekim> ah... I see
<uga> and one shows the photo much more washed out, as if brightness was bumped
<nosrednaekim> why don't you adjust the gamma controls in the kde3 system settings until it looks like the kde4 one, then adjust the hardware...
<uga> I could do that, thanks
<uga> I'd prefer knowing what kubuntu does though, because I don't see it in xorg
<uga> it does something nice, because it's properly callibrated (more or less)
<nosrednaekim> yeah
<uga> nosrednaekim: okay, I opened the gamma settings option, didn't change anything, just applied again
<uga> now both desktops show the same gamma
<uga> nosrednaekim: thanks. I only need to figure out where the setting goes
<uga> and what changed it to make it right ;)
<uga> (kgamma or similar, possibly)
<uga> nosrednaekim: thanks for the help
<iRon> jpatrick: is there any public ftp or some other service where i could upload my kdebase_3.5.8-2ubuntu9.diff.gz/dsc ?
<CheGuevara> launchpad :P
<iRon> CheGuevara: in code ?
<CheGuevara> open a bug
<jpatrick> iRon: debdiff kdebase_3.5.8-2ubuntu8.dsc kdebase_3.5.8-2ubuntu9.dsc > kdebase-superfix.debdiff
<iRon> got it..
<CheGuevara> then reference that bug in your changelog like (LP: #xxxxx)
<CheGuevara> and attach in the bug
<CheGuevara> so the bug will auto closed when it gets uploaded
<mhb> woohoo
<mhb> just one and a half hour till my next blogpost!
<jpatrick> anyone porting apt:/ ?
<CheGuevara> the kio? don't think so
<iRon> oh, i'm a god in kioslaves programming now :-)
<iRon> do we need some new kioslaves? ;-)
<CheGuevara> lol
<mhb> jpatrick: to KDE4? not yet, I guess.
<CheGuevara> iRon, apt:/ kioslave needs porting to KDE 4 :)
<CheGuevara> what are we using as a package manager on kde 4?
<iRon> CheGuevara: no problem.. right after i finish bullet-proof-x :)
 * CheGuevara hugs iRon 
<uga> okay, I found what's going on... it seems kubuntu's systemsettings directly alters xorg.conf (and breaks other settings I had done manually, btw)
<uga> but then some external app is altering gamma settings differently for kde4 and kde4
<uga> but then some external app is altering gamma settings differently for kde4 and kde3
<jpatrick> iRon: I think Eduardiyo would like to help out with that :)
<iRon> jpatrick: with bullet-proof-x? or apt:/ kio?
<jpatrick> iRon: bullet-proof-x
<iRon> Eduardiyo: have you started with ^^^ ?
<uga> I wonder if that's lprof or kgamma
<jpatrick> iRon: he's a new hopeful
<CheGuevara> bullet-proof-x affects kdm right
<jpatrick> yep
<iRon> CheGuevara: yes it does
<CheGuevara> was just thinking about kdm 3 vs kdm 4
<iRon> CheGuevara: there is no much difference between kdm 3 and kdm 4..
<iRon> CheGuevara: checked already
<CheGuevara> ah cool
<\sh> damn...I'm still listed to be responsible for some gentoo ebuilds...
<iRon> Riddell, jpatrick: Bug #178351 (debdiff included)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 178351 in kdebase "failed to mount ntfs user disk with kiomedia" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178351
<jpatrick> iRon: subscribe ubuntu-main-sponsers - I'm not core-dev :)
<iRon> jpatrick: oh.. :)
<jpatrick> iRon: may one day... ;)
<Riddell> iRon: looking
<Riddell> iRon: uploaded, thanks
<iRon> Riddell: yw!
<Eduardiyo> iRon: i not started whit this because im new like develop in linux, see you tomorrow :P
<iRon> Eduardiyo: ok
<mhb> hey RadiantFire
<cheguevara> hmmm did somethign in kdelibs fail
<cheguevara> they've been kept back for a while now
<Riddell> cheguevara: which kdelibs?
<jpatrick> cheguevara: it might be that soyuz bug
<cheguevara> 4:3.97.0-3ubuntu1
<cheguevara> jpatrick, the one that eats binaries?
<Riddell> cheguevara: probably the libgif transition
<cheguevara> duh (says the one who did that change)
<Riddell> cheguevara: poke nixternal to see when he plans to upload the rest
<cheguevara> Riddell, i am going through rdepends posting debdiffs, done quiet a lot so far
<cheguevara> but i wanted to ask
<cheguevara> some dont build-depend on ungiflib, just run time depend, so there are no changes to control
<cheguevara> how do i go about those
<Riddell> cheguevara: they must bring it in somehow, something it build-deps on much itself depend on libungif
<cheguevara> ah right
<nixternal> I am redoing my build box
 * nixternal did a booboo
<cheguevara> lol
<cheguevara> what did you do
<nixternal> rm -rf'd the wrong directories :p
<nixternal> I thought I was in the chroot, but I wasn't
<cheguevara> ouch
<jpatrick> s/wrong directories/root
<cheguevara> lol
<nixternal> pretty much so
<cheguevara> worst thing i've done was deleted my /home/cheguevara
<cheguevara> no back ups whatsoever
<nixternal> I usually change the bash prompts to a different color to know that I am not in a chroot, but I hadn't done that on my build box
<nixternal> luckily for me though, I have daily backups
<yuriy> how do i build adept from bzr? (there's no makefile or configure.in ... )
<nixternal> although there was nothing really on my build box worth saving, except all of the directories under / :p
<jpatrick> yuriy: I think the lastest code is apt-get source adept
<cheguevara> there's a Makefile.in
<cheguevara> and m4 macros
<cheguevara> hmm *trying to figure out what depends on ungif*
<yuriy> cheguevara: where do i go from there? (i don't know how to work automake, in my little experience kdevelop has done it for me)
<jpatrick> yuriy: make -f Makefile.cvs work?
<Riddell> yuriy: make -f debian/rules buildprep
<Riddell> which will do what jpatrick says but apply patches first
<yuriy> ah thanks Riddell
<cheguevara> aclocal && autoconf && automake
<cheguevara> :P
<cheguevara> except aclocal is already there
<cheguevara> and there's no configure.ac :P
<yuriy> make -f debian/rules buildprep
<yuriy> test -x debian/rules
<yuriy> test "`id -u`" = 0
<yuriy> make: *** [testroot] Error 1
<yuriy> oh, i have to sudo to build it?
<mhb> so, how is KDE4 working for you?
<Riddell> yuriy: use fakeroot
<Riddell> ooh ooh, I'm a year older where you are mhb!
<cheguevara> are we all signing the bday song soon :)
<yuriy> Riddell's a year older? uhoh we can't ask him so many questions anymore, the senility might start kicking in
<yuriy> :P
<mhb> Riddell: do you have to spoil everything?
<mhb> Riddell: cant you see I am waiting for your time zone?
<mhb> Riddell: no presents before 00:00 in your TZ :o)
<Riddell> but there's all those presents on top of the wardrobe!
<Riddell> just wanting to be opened
<nosredna_ekim> itsn't it nice having your B-day this close to Christmas? you get double...the.... oh.. never mind :D
<mhb> you will be a year closer to your 30th birthday, the day when you stop being young
<toma> thnxs
<mhb> hmm
<Riddell> I do enjoy getting older
<mhb> according to the Goverment of Tasmania, you are young just until 25.
<Riddell> oh in most places in Africa you're young up to about 50
<Riddell> gave us great problems during the World Gathering of Young Friends
<Jucato> nosredna_ekim: actually it's worse having your birthday close to Christmas. people will give you gifts that serve both as your birthday present and christmas present :)
<iRon> mhb: my laptop with kde4 is very heated all the time.. so i switched back to kde3
<nosredna_ekim> Tasmania isn't in Africa...
<nosredna_ekim> Jucato: I know... I was being sarcastic ;)
<Riddell> nosredna_ekim: I know, just a similar example
<mhb> it has its advantages
<mhb> for example, I remembered Riddells birthday
<nosredna_ekim> Riddell: ah.. ok :D
<mhb> of course, he has it easy, being the number one
 * mhb should go create his own distribution
<mhb> :o)
<mhb> well I would go, if yours was not that awesome :o)
<nixternal> Riddell: Happy Birthday (somewhere in the world)! :)
<mhb> come on people, cant you wait?
 * mhb waits 2 hours now for it
<nixternal> just in case I am not around, better than a belated
 * toma prepares champagne and cake
<Jucato> Maligayang Kaarawan Riddell from the Philippines (which is usually ahead of everyone else...)
 * nixternal ate the cake
<mhb> the cake is a lie.
<Jucato> (in timezones of course... technology wise, we're always behind)
<nixternal> Kake
<Riddell> there's 20 minutes yet!
 * toma pulls out another cake
 * nosredna_ekim gulps it down
 * toma grabs an axe
 * mhb eats it
<nixternal> 18:00 CST == Riddell->increaseAge(1);
<Jucato> eating the axe? now that's something you don't see everyday
<nixternal> lol
<toma> ;-)
<Jucato> strawberry coated axe. hm... why does the strawberry taste very salty and not sweet? O.o
<mhb> iRon: that is bad to hear ... any specific reason? strigi going to 100% perhaps?
<nosredna_ekim> Jucato: it has high iron content... don't worry, its good for you
<iRon> mhb: no.. system is even 99% idle
<mhb> strange.
<iRon> yep
<Jucato> :D
<mhb>  fifteen minutes left
<Jucato> yay! nice pre-Christmas gift! no water for the day :)
<Riddell> Jucato: why's that?
<Jucato> dunno. water suddenly got cut off. we're still waiting for some explanation :(
<toma> 10 minutes
 * nosredna_ekim higs his well
<nosredna_ekim> *hugs! man! why can't I type correctly.
 * Jucato looks up the definition of "hig"
<Jucato> um.. because you're you? :D
<nosredna_ekim> I'm me.... oh... what a complement
<mhb> human interface guidelines
<mhb> that's hig
<Jucato> ah yes! how could I have forgotten :)
 * Jucato never realized nosredna_ekim was so HIG compliant :)
<nosredna_ekim> ha? me? you don't wanna see my guis :D
<jpatrick> nosredna_ekim: however bad they are, trust me, they are nothing compared to the UIs I see done at my school
<Jucato> ha! you can't see mine. (because they only exist in the hard disk known as "My Brain")
<mhb> I am ready
<jpatrick> Jucato: I thought that meltdowned ages ago...
<nosredna_ekim> all except for the Jucato Data Core
<Jucato> I managed to save parts of mine. but that does explain why I'm missing a few things :)
<mhb> and then there were five
<claydoh_233mhz> msg nickserv ghost claydoh 07Savannah
<toma> oops
<mhb> three
<jpatrick> claydoh_233mhz: change pass quick!
<mhb> you've got a few minutes before it is stored in the logs.
<clay_233mhz> lol
<nosredna_ekim> ah...my clock is right on time :D
<mhb> mine too, I just synchronized with the local NTP server.
<toma> ....drums...
<toma> Vorian: just in time!
 * Riddell feels young
<nixternal> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU! HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU! HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEAR Riddell! HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YYYYYYYOOOOOOOUUUUUUUUUU!
#kubuntu-devel 2008-12-15
<Riddell> ~twitter update cycled over mountains to santa cruz, weather dreich
<kubotu> status updated
 * Hobbsee waves
<Riddell> Hobbsee: back down under?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: yup
<Hobbsee> got home a copule of hours ago
<seele> ah.. did we talk about default window sizes in one of the sessions? it should probably go in one of the specs
<seele> we need to review apps and submit bugs with the optimal default size upstream
<seele> and i thought i had something to do with the KubuntuJauntySetup but i dont see anything in the gobby doc.  hmm
<Riddell> that would be a good spec for the window sizes stuff
<seele> there just needs to be one window size.  i dont think different apps need different sizes
<seele> users will change them if they need to.  i think the point was to make sure that they are sane (e.g. not tiny like system monitor) and that if they need to be slightly larger to fit all of the icons on, then do so
 * seele puts it on her todo
<JontheEchidna> btw, the way we set default size for okular causes bug 292098
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 292098 in kubuntu-default-settings "okular can't presentation fullscreen" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/292098
<Riddell> yeah, that's a pain to fix, need a script or something
<seele> yeah.. but i think that is a bug in kwin isn't it?  because the option is supposed to remove itself after the first time it is used but it doesn't
<Riddell> I suspect the kwin people think this is how it should behave
<seele> that's not how it is documented!
<seele> one option is forced, one option is persistent, and one option is temporary
<seele> well whatever, it was only meant as a stop gap anyway.  the apps themselves ought to be fixed
<JontheEchidna> This was to work around Okular not saving its window size, correct?
<JontheEchidna> I believe that bug was in kdelibs and was fixed in KDE 4.2
<seele> no, konsole had that bug
<seele> this was to make okular ~40px wider so all of the buttons would show in the toolbar
<JontheEchidna> oh
<JontheEchidna> ...though it wouldn't remember a bigger window size anyway, unless forced with kwin rules. (bug 186122)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 186122 in kde4libs "Okular has a strange default window size" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186122
<JontheEchidna> well, if you maximized it :P
<JontheEchidna> that's what I was confusing the other bug with
<nixternal> anyone else having issues with Qt4 Designer in Intrepid with kubuntu-experimental packages? It keeps seg faulting on me
<Hobbsee> nixternal: well, trying to run it on vista would *have* to be an unsupported configuration
<nixternal> grrr
 * Hobbsee grins evilly
<seele> nixternal: was it you who said we need to have a kubuntu meeting real soon now?
<nixternal> wasn't me, but I think we need to do it asap
<JontheEchidna> nixternal: works for me (tm)
<nixternal> ahh, figured it out...skulpture theme is breaking it
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: bug 308060
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 308060 in libmsn "Include libmsn in main" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/308060
<JontheEchidna> aiee, /me forgot something on the wiki
<seele> JontheEchidna: was it you who asked about porting the kopete irc plugin?
<JontheEchidna> nope
<seele> hmm.. it's too far back out of my buffer.  oh well
<JontheEchidna> seele: manchicken did, though
<seele> JontheEchidna: ok, thanks
<JontheEchidna> yw
<JontheEchidna> All the ladies love my big bugger :D
 * JontheEchidna couldn't resist
<JontheEchidna> *buffer, even
 * JontheEchidna wonders who the wiseguy who placed f next to g is
<nixternal> Riddell: so how far did you ride yesterday?
<seele> nixternal: it's going to be ~60 tomorrow :)
<nixternal> what?
<nixternal> we are under a winter weather advisory :(
<seele> hehe
 * seele enjoys the warm weather before she spends a week in pittsburgh
 * nixternal goes to enjoy HIS OWN BED!!!
<nixternal> g'nite
 * Hobbsee deflated the mattress a while ago
 * seele could use another day before returning to work
<Riddell> nixternal: dunno but it included a lot of ups and downs
<Tonio_> hi there
<seaLne> \sh: have you been using 4.2b1? plasma is behaiving weirdly for me on my second head
<birnisson> hi, how are kde 4.2 beta 2 packages for intrepid looking? :)
<nixternal> Tonio_: how was the flight home?
<nixternal> seele: ya, I could use another day as well...I am tired
<rgreening> Tonio_: ping
<rgreening> Riddell: happen to remember what that patch was called for flash in konqueror and was it in kdebase or somewhere else?
<nixternal> well, I will be working from home today....we had one hell of an ice storm last night and car looks like 1 giant ice cube
<nixternal> it is -18c outside right now, not including the wind chill
<nixternal> -26c with the windchill
<rgreening> ow
<rgreening> brrr
<apachelogger> nixternal: frosty the snowman?
<nixternal> frosty the nixternalman
<apachelogger> point
<nixternal> I hereby declare vpnc to be a piece of garbage!
<popey> :)
<nixternal> wasabi popey!
<popey> i found kvpnc (under gnome) to be pretty usable
<jjesse> i thought you were a piece of garbage :)
<nixternal> I am, but that still doesn't mean that vpnc should be as well
<nixternal> I connect to our work domain fine the first time, after that, it kills my damn dns crap and can no longer connect to the domain except by IP
<jjesse> i've never gotten vpnc to work correctly
<jjesse> especially with my microsoft pptp vpn that i need to use
<apachelogger> Nightrose: png
<Nightrose> apachelogger: png
<Nightrose> or is it jpg?
<apachelogger> jpg
<apachelogger> Nightrose: can you please update to latest amarok-nightly
<Nightrose> k
<apachelogger> it should fix0r the GHNS b0rkness
<Nightrose> yay
<Nightrose> oh i already updated today
<Nightrose> seems i am on the newest one
<Nightrose> let's see
<Nightrose> apachelogger: no change :(
<Nightrose> so either i don't have the newest one or it is not fixed
<apachelogger> hm
 * apachelogger checks buildlog
<apachelogger> it  would be weird, because it seems to be fixed in kde-nightly
<apachelogger> -- Installing: /build/buildd/amarok-nightly-20081214+svn896896/debian/tmp/opt/amarok-nightly/etc/kde4/amarok.knsrc
<apachelogger> Nightrose: it should be working really
<Nightrose> :/
<Nightrose> ohhh
<Nightrose> maybe i still have the old version running
<Nightrose> let me restart amarok
<Nightrose> sec
<apachelogger> *wait*
<Nightrose> yay!
 * Nightrose hugs apachelogger
<Nightrose> works
<apachelogger> \o/
<Nightrose> sorry
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger++
<apachelogger> ~twitter update I fixed all of neon!
<kubotu> status updated
<apachelogger> http://aplg.kollide.net/tmp/kde2.png
<apachelogger> more organized dependency graph
<jjesse> does the twitter work for everyone or how do you set it up?
<apachelogger> ~help twitter
<kubotu> twitter status [nick] => show nick's (or your) status, use 'twitter friends status [nick]' to also show the friends' timeline | twitter update [status] => updates your status on twitter | twitter identify [username] [password] => ties your nick to your twitter username and password | twitter actions [on|off] => enable/disable twitting of actions (/me does ...)
<seele> ~twitter update twittering from irc to the same group of people seems like overkill
<kubotu> status updated
<jjesse> lol
<jjesse> ~twitter update i agree with seele
<kubotu> you must identify using 'twitter identify [username] [password]'
<jjesse> twitter identify jjesse jes478SE
 * seele blinks
<jjesse> that stinks
<seele> might want to change your password ;)
<jjesse> i know
<jjesse> ~twitter help
<kubotu> incorrect usage, ask for help using 'kubotu: help twitter'
<jjesse> oh well won't worry about that now, time to start teaching class
 * jjesse changed password
<apachelogger> jjesse: query kubotu and do what you did before
<apachelogger> twitter identify...
<jjesse> i hate this web client for irc im using today
<ScottK-laptop> rgreening: (from about two days ago) here's the svn for kvirc (the KDE4 version) http://www.kvirc.de/?id=svn&lang=en
<rgreening> ty ScottK-laptop
<ScottK-laptop> yw
<nixternal> nice
<ScottK> I've been using quassel for most of a week now and while I mostly like Konversation better, the little bubble popup when someone directs something at me is absolutely killer.
<ScottK-laptop> I see 8.04.2 is getting ready to go out.
<ScottK-laptop> It'd be killer if we had a kubuntu.org announcement about 8.04.2 that has KDE 3.5.10.
<nixternal> true
<gustavonarea> With the help of somebody at #kde, I've found a bug on one of the packages: kwalletmanager doesn't work on my computer because the "kwalletd" application is not included in "kdelibs-bin": http://paste.chrisarndt.de/paste/850ba77d66c8447abf2f291b8bb75425
<gustavonarea> I'm using KDE 4.2 Beta 1
<JontheEchidna> funny, I have kwalletd
<JontheEchidna> quite strange...
 * JontheEchidna looks in to it
<rgreening> ScottK-laptop: I'm attempting to package kvirc now...
<gustavonarea> JontheEchidna: This might help: http://paste.chrisarndt.de/paste/475ecac31ad746d4a0d488aac2db1d7d
<ScottK> rgreening: Great.  I'd suggest you package it as kvirc-kde4 until we know if it's actually mature enough to replace the current kvirc.
<ScottK> Looking reasonably hard for a KDE4 IRC client, that's all I came up with.
<nixternal> ScottK: that was my recommendation as well at UDS
<nixternal> the KVirc KDE 4 client has shaped up very nicely
<nixternal> some minor bugs here and there, but it is way further along that Konversation
<nixternal> though KVirc is not newb friendly
<ScottK> Well maybe we can convince them to work on that in the next couple of months if they want to be Kubuntu's default IRC client.
<ScottK> Personally, I'd have voted for keeping Konversation, but I guess I'd have lost.
<nixternal> think the power of irssi just with a gui
<nixternal> well, we will keep konversation if k3b doesn't get a solid kde4 release
<nixternal> at least that's what we said during one of the sessions
<rgreening> yeah, no sense keeping/maintaining KDE 3.5 only for konversation. However, for K3B, it would be very crucial
<nixternal> I don't think K3b is going to release in time for kde 4.2
<ScottK> It's not like kde3libs can get removed in any case, just dropped to Universe, so it'll still have to be 'maintained' to some degree.
<nixternal> correct, just wouldn't ship on the CD
<JontheEchidna> gustavonarea: don't know what to tell you. build-logs indicate that everything in kde4libs is built (besides two optional, unrelated components) and that everything that is built is installed to a package
<JontheEchidna> I would assume that kwalletd no longer exists in KDE 4.2
<gustavonarea> JontheEchidna: I was told on #kde that it should be present
<JontheEchidna> oh
<gustavonarea> you're using KDE 4.2 Beta 1 from the experimental repository too?
<JontheEchidna> it's in kdebase-workspace-bin-kde4
<JontheEchidna> are you sure everything's up to date?
<gustavonarea> yes, absolutely
<JontheEchidna> could you pastebin the output of "apt-cache policy kdebase-runtime-bin-kde4" please?
<JontheEchidna> and then "dpkg -L kdebase-runtime-bin-kde4"
<gustavonarea> JontheEchidna: http://paste.turbogears.org/paste/19078 and http://paste.turbogears.org/paste/19079
<gustavonarea> JontheEchidna: I'm using this repos, just in case: http://paste.turbogears.org/paste/19077
<JontheEchidna> ok, now that is really, really weird
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: kwalletd is part of kdebase
<JontheEchidna> I have the exact same version as you from the same repo
<apachelogger> or kdebase-*
<JontheEchidna> but your dpkg -L kwalletd isn't in kdebase-runtime-bin-kde4, while mine says it is
<apachelogger> gustavonarea: dpkg -s kdebase-runtime-bin-kde4
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: dpkg -S /usr/bin/kwalletd is more efficient ;-)
<JontheEchidna> heh
<gustavonarea> apachelogger, JontheEchidna: http://paste.turbogears.org/paste/19080
<apachelogger> ~np
<kubotu> apachelogger is listening to "In Dulci Jubilo" by Mike Oldfield
<apachelogger> that is about wrong
<apachelogger> gustavonarea: try sudo apt-get install --reinstall kdebase-runtime-bin-kde4
<gustavonarea> apachelogger: that finally installed kwalletd, but now I get this error when I try to run it: kwalletd: error while loading shared libraries: libkdeinit4_kwalletd.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<apachelogger> your system is b0rked
<apachelogger> gustavonarea: run sudo apt-get check
<gustavonarea> apachelogger: http://paste.turbogears.org/paste/19081
 * apachelogger is out of ideas
<apachelogger> gustavonarea: sudo apt-get install --reinstall kdelibs5
<apachelogger> but I expect more things to be wrong
<gustavonarea> apachelogger, I get the same error
<apachelogger> try kdebase-runtime
<apachelogger> anyway
<apachelogger> gustavonarea: #kubuntu that is not really a problem with the package
<gustavonarea> apachelogger: I was told that on #kde
<apachelogger> gustavonarea: you were told what?
<gustavonarea> apachelogger: didn't you want me to let people at #kubuntu that it wasn't a problem in the packege?
<apachelogger> gustavonarea: no, you shall ask someone in #kubuntu guide you because it is a usual support request, while the people in #kde thought it is a packaging issue which is why they sent you here and not #kubuntu
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: any clue why utils depends on pimlibs?
<gustavonarea> apachelogger: oh! `sudo apt-get install --reinstall kdebase-runtime` solved the problem
<gustavonarea> thanks!
<apachelogger> gustavonarea: there are most likely more problems
<apachelogger> if you expierence something similar ask in #kubuntu
<gustavonarea> ok, thanks
<apachelogger> though beta2 is going to be published soon, so the upgrade should sort all remaining file issues
<gustavonarea> that would be great
<Riddell> rgreening: that patch would be in kdebase any kde 3 version
<Riddell> don't know the name
<rgreening> Riddell: yeah, I had a cursory look... nothing stood out. I'll go back and review again. Know when it was last in? 3.5.x?
<rgreening> I checked 3.5.10 in hardy
<Riddell> should be there
<rgreening> k. I'll recheck
<torkiano> hello, is there a easy solution for bug 253854?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 253854 in qt4-x11 "Needed libphonon enabled in Qt4 compilation/packaging" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/253854
<ScottK-laptop> Isn't that fixed?
<ScottK-laptop> I guess not.  I think it's python-qt4 I was thinking has Phonon bindings now.
<rgreening_> hmmm... default kvirc is kind of ick looking
<JontheEchidna> rgreening_ apachelogger's exact words were "eww"
<rgreening_> yep
<JontheEchidna> lol
<rgreening_> I'd upload the package, but I'm not sure I really want to
<LaserJock> is kvirc a KDE4 app?
<JontheEchidna> yeah
<torkiano> ScottK-laptop: see this comment: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qt4-x11/+bug/253854/comments/3
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 253854 in qt4-x11 "Needed libphonon enabled in Qt4 compilation/packaging" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<LaserJock> JontheEchidna: but Konversation isn't?
<JontheEchidna> nope
<JontheEchidna> well I think they have a pre-alpha kde4 port
<LaserJock> JontheEchidna: do you happen to know if Kile has been ported yet?
<JontheEchidna> don't think it has yet
<ScottK-laptop> The kvirc in the repos is KDE3.  Their svn has a unreleased KDE4 version.
<rgreening_> ScottK-laptop: yeah, and too many options and buttons. Also seems a bit on the laggy side (svn ver).
<ScottK-laptop> Well we have time before Feature Freeze.
<ScottK-laptop> Could it be bent into something suitable?
<ScottK-laptop> Quassel that can't get there I don't think.
<ScottK-laptop> Although I kind of like some aspects of it.
<LaserJock> I've always liked Konversation but I've not tried too many KDE IRC apps
<rgreening_> ScottK-laptop: I'll dput the deb I have made. It needs work, but it will at least install and run. Feel free to look at the customizations that would be required. Perhaps someone would come up with a patch to Kubuntuize it
<rgreening_> ScottK-laptop: uploading to http://launchpad.net/roderick-greening PPA
<ScottK-laptop> rgreening_: How about to REVU?
<rgreening_> ScottK-laptop: It's no where ready for that. I was thinking more on giving it to someone to have a look at, see if it's even work the effort.
<ScottK-laptop> OK.
<rgreening_> i.e. the config settings etc...
<rgreening_> see if we can mold it into something clean
<rgreening_> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/roderick-greening/ubuntu intrepid main
<ScottK-laptop> rgreening_: I'll grab the source.  I don't install binaries from unsigned repos on my machines.
<rgreening_> lol
<jussi01> hrm, thats sad that quassel wont be ready. you sure we cant help it along enough?
<ScottK-laptop> jussi01: It's very complicated to set up IMO.
<jussi01> ScottK-laptop: true, to a point. the monolithic one is qute simple
<rgreening_> JontheEchidna, apachelogger, Riddell, nixternal, seele, et al... Have a look at KVirc in PPA listed above. See if you think this a viable replacement for konversation.
<ScottK-laptop> Well I didn't try the monolithic one.
<rgreening_> jussi01: how easy is it and how functional?
<rgreening_> jussi01: also, which package is the monolithic one?
<jussi01> rgreening: hrm, not sure if the monolithic is in the repos, I know it was broken for some time, but they reenabled it in git recently
<jussi01> rgreening: the thing is, if we tell the lads what to do, then I think they will be fairly open to attempting toget things done
<rgreening_> oh... hmm... dam another package to build...
<jussi01> hehe
<jussi01> rgreening: ScottK-laptop this is a quote from one of the quassel devs: [14:09:04] <Sput> maybe if they send us a list of things to fix to make it happen, we can do it :)
<ScottK-laptop> jussi01: OK.  Step 0 is to pop out a release that adds the openssl exception to their licensing so we can build the SSL version and test with that.
<ScottK-laptop> jussi01: Step 1 is show us how to patch it to have #kubuntu set up and ready to go on install.
<jussi01> ScottK-laptop: ok. those 2 shouldnt be hard. Ill have a chat to them
<jussi01> although Nightrose may have already had a chat
<ScottK-laptop> I did mention the licensing question to her and she said she'd pass it on.
<jussi01> I remember a discussion in their channel, just trying to find it now
<jussi01> ScottK-laptop: [21:00:20] <Sput> meanwhile I'll close that bug, no idea how to reach Scott, so please relay to him that we don't link to SSL and should be fine
<jussi01> so thats step 0 done
 * Nightrose looks
<Nightrose> ah yea
<jussi01> heya Nightrose!!!
<ScottK-laptop> jussi01: We need the SSL version.
<Nightrose> they said Harald fixed that already
<ScottK-laptop> OK.
 * Nightrose curses at plasma
<Nightrose> third time it makes my computer unusable today and i don't know why
<ScottK-laptop> rgreening: One thing I've been meaning to mention about your kde-ufw project is don't repeat the policy violation the gui-ufw folks did.  See Bug #262405 for details.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 262405 in gui-ufw "gui-ufw modifies conffiles in ufw" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/262405
<rgreening> yeah, I know.
<rgreening> ScottK-laptop: I talked to the ufw maintainer, and he has a API (sort of) that I can use.
<ScottK-laptop> OK.  Just making sure ...
<rgreening> It may need to be altered a bit and repackaged to ensure I can load as a python module
<ScottK-laptop> But this is the time in the release to be getting stuff like that figured out, so great.
<rgreening> yep
<jjesse> rgreening: ping me when you have something working i can document :)
<jjesse> rgreening: also will it sty ubuntu only or go upstream or?
<jjesse> rgreening: what's the launchpad link, i'll register a branch for documentation that will remind me to do it
<rgreening> jjesse: http://launchpad.net/ufw-kde
<DaSkreech> Wine by default?
<_Groo_> hi/2 all...
<_Groo_> hey apacheloggerdid you receive my email about koffice2 beta4?
<ScottK> DaSkreech: From yesterday, "...word on the latest for the "official" KDE3 for Ibex" is No.
<rgreening> ScottK-laptop: do you know if IRC nick jamie is the ufw maintainer?
<DaSkreech> ScottK: as in No we will not proceed or No we have no further word ?
<ScottK> rgreening: jdstrand usually.
<rgreening> ok
<ScottK> DaSkreech: No.  There won't be any.
<DaSkreech> ScottK: So the PPA will be taken down ?
<DaSkreech> Or just won't be referenced by anyone ?
<ScottK-laptop> DaSkreech: No.  No reason it should be taken down.
<ScottK-laptop> If a community member wants to provide packages, there's nothing stopping them.
<DaSkreech> I thought a community member was doing packages
<ScottK-laptop> He was.
<ScottK-laptop> Not official.
<DaSkreech>  but needed a MOTU on the team to inspect the packages which hadn't happened cause no onee could get in contact wit hthem
<DaSkreech> or him
<DaSkreech> assuming it was a him doing the packages
<ScottK-laptop> We gave him some feedback and he went off to redo his packages is the last I heard.
<ScottK-laptop> But those packages are in no sense part of Kubuntu.
<DaSkreech> I didn't expect them to be
<ScottK-laptop> OK, then I'm confused about you asking about 'official' packages then.
<DaSkreech> but people keep asking for kde3 packages and finding some random idiot on the net who is doing all sorts of rubbish
<DaSkreech> More like "blessed"
<DaSkreech>  :-)
<DaSkreech> As in if you want to try third party packages then look here
<ScottK-laptop> I don't know of anyone who's invested the time to go that far.
<ScottK-laptop> IMO people who want KDE3 should run Hardy.
<JontheEchidna> he did redo the packages and has put them in a ppa
<DaSkreech> All that's required is someone who wants to package KDE3 and is willing to do it in a way that won't screw up other Ibex packages
<DaSkreech> Which would probably involve giving MOTU's access so they can inspect
<ScottK-laptop> It's not random we (meaning mostly me and awen) went to the trouble to update Hardy to 3.5.10.
<DaSkreech> ScottK-laptop: Certainly. If someone can stay on Hardy then they should
<ScottK-laptop> DaSkreech: The reason we didn't do KDE3 for Intrepid was lack of manpower.  I don't think that's chagnged.
<DaSkreech> Yeah I realise but there is also a demand for KDE3 packages perhaps we can use that to coax more involvement and hence more manpower ?
<DaSkreech> And it's directly into packaging too :) so they can move over when there is less a entrancement with KDE3
<DaSkreech> If one or two people are willing to start a group I think it would be easy to get others to join
<DaSkreech> Plus they would probably start a recruiting binge as well
<ScottK> Well the first time I didn't have to do make -f debian/rules build-prep for a KDE update, I was a very happy man.
<ScottK> I'm probably not going to invest much more time in KDE3 stuff.
<DaSkreech> I don't think anyone on the team should have to post hardy.
<DaSkreech> The announcment was made that KDE4 is the future of KDE and that is where Kubuntu is going
<DaSkreech> But anyone who is still heavily invested in their (and KDE's) past should be given a channel to work in
<DaSkreech> Much like aseigo inviting whoever would like to fork KDE to do so
<ScottK-laptop> Right, I don't think anyone has discouraged them, just discouraged them from doing it badly.
<DaSkreech> OK I guess in short who's the guy with the PPA that was under review?
<apachelogger> ScottK-laptop: quassel doesn't use SSL directly, it goes through Qt ... in earlier versions it did a recursive linking which made quassel link to ossl, but that is fixed for months
<_Groo_> hi apachelogger
<apachelogger> _Groo_: I fowarded it to vorian for building, he is rather occupied with real life though
<_Groo_> apachelogger: did you receive my email about koffice2 beta4?
<apachelogger> I'll try to get it testbuilt once KDE 4.1.85 is out
<_Groo_> apachelogger: ha ok, but did you checked it?
<smarter> wow, answer before question :]
<apachelogger> <-- allmighty
<_Groo_> apachelogger: ok :)
<_Groo_> apachelogger: btw any ETA on 4.1.85?
<smarter> _Groo_: almost but not quiet, entirely not finished
<_Groo_> smarter: but is he tagged yet?
<smarter> yup
<smarter> _Groo_: see http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.2_Release_Schedule
<_Groo_> smarter: nice :) cant wait :D
<_Groo_> smarter: is the libamsn included this time? i can help with that if it isnt the case
<smarter> libmsn? not sure if someone backported it
<smarter> JontheEchidna: ^ ?
<_Groo_> https://edge.launchpad.net/~paulo-miguel-dias/+archive/+build/811078/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-intrepid-i386.koffice2_1.9.98.3-1ubuntu4~padoka3_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<apachelogger> jonny just needs to backport to experimental and change the kopete.install accordingly
<_Groo_> smarter: iwthout it, kopete cant use live msn.. i backported it and rebuilt kdenetwork for kde4.1 beta1
<smarter> yup, we know
<_Groo_> sorry for the pastem wrong tab :P
 * DaSkreech downloaded .85 from Fedora last night
<DaSkreech>  the Tooltip windows are sexy but annoying
<_Groo_> apachelogger: im just talking to the launchpad guys.. the buildd is broken allright, he wasnt calling the universe packages as i expected.. thats why i was having such a nightmare building koffice
<apachelogger> _Groo_: I see
<_Groo_> apachelogger: ok, most redudant replay of the day :D
<_Groo_> redundant reply
<DaSkreech> Anyone looked at the listing for Wine as default option in Jaunty ?
 * ScottK-laptop is trying not to cringe too hard.
<ScottK-laptop> apachelogger: I have the quassel package from intrepid-backports and it claims it's not built with SSL support.
 * apachelogger is using the jaunty client, which should be the same version and is only connectiong via SSL
 * ScottK-laptop just got done explaining AGAIN to $MIDDLE_CHILD that the rest of her relatives don't use OOo, so she needs to mail out her Christmas list in .doc and not .odt.
<_Groo_> lol
<apachelogger> ScottK-laptop: how about pdf? ;-)
<Hobbsee> pdfs are good for that.
<_Groo_> ScottK-laptop: send the odf converter to relatives instead of .doc *hit
<ScottK-laptop> That'd work too.
<ScottK-laptop> Well I'm about to do a follow-up to all of them on the benifits of open standards and here's where to install OpenOffice from ....
<_Groo_> ScottK-laptop: lol.. look dear.. our nut crack relative sent us the benefits of OO again... LOL LOL.. ahhh the benefits of the trash can
<apachelogger> oi vei!
<ScottK> Yes, well there is that, but I don't do it very often.
<ScottK> My 75 year old father was visiting here over the weekend and managed to use Kubuntu 8.10 with not too much trouble.
<DaSkreech> ^_^
<_Groo_> ScottK: linux desktop isnt hard.. no modern desktop is... the problem is that linux ISNT windows.. and windows users are lazy by nature... god forbid them to learn anything new
<ScottK-laptop> Maybe I'll convert him when I visit for Christmas.
<Hobbsee> _Groo_: may they never update to vista.
 * DaSkreech boots up Computer.
<DaSkreech> Dear have you noticed the computer looks kinda strange since ScottK visited?
<ScottK-laptop> Hobbsee: No.  Once they update to Vista it's great, because I can no longer support them.
<Hobbsee> ScottK-laptop: well, in terms of not wanting to learn new things
<DaSkreech> And when did we buy Windows Kubuntu ?
<_Groo_> Hobbsee: my wife uses vista (ms tax) and ubuntu.. the vista edition that came was home edition.. did you guys know the home edition only allow you to open three active samba connects? :D hilarious
<ScottK-laptop> I'd actually check and see if they thought it was OK first.
<DaSkreech> Well Windows 7 Is basically KDE4 so far...
<ScottK-laptop> Only less so.
<Hobbsee> _Groo_: hah!
<DaSkreech> and with out sexy sliding tooltips
<DaSkreech> Seriously they are fascinating :)
<_Groo_> DaSkreech: why are you putting kde4 so low? win7 = kde 4.2? AH! not by a looooooooooooooog shot.. not even 4.1
<DaSkreech> _Groo_: Huh ?
<cbr> hi, updated xorg in jaunty
<cbr> -> xorg segfaults
<cbr> -> happy times
<DaSkreech> as in So far from what they have shown in Windows 7
<DaSkreech> Except that KDE4 doesn't do multi touch
<_Groo_> DaSkreech: you said win7 was kde4.. not it isnt.. he doesnt even come close to kde4
<DaSkreech> THough X may have that sorted out by the time Windows 7 arrives
<DaSkreech> _Groo_: No it doesn't it probably already has more market share
<Tm_T> cbr: driver?
<_Groo_> DaSkreech: yes it does.. use compiz with multitouch, multipoint and redirect input.. then we talk
<cbr> intel
<DaSkreech> ewww
<_Groo_> DaSkreech: and if thats all MS can show.. multitouch, well, 2 more years for THAT? :D
<Tm_T> _Groo_: they hadnt kde4 last year yet
<_Groo_> apachelogger: launch devs are fixing my account in ppa... in an hour or so ill be able to build koffice without a problem, \o/
<mornfall> So what about that rumour that kubuntu is dropping adept (for kpackagekit)? I could use some reliable data, so I can plan ahead accordingly, wrt Adept.
<rgreening> someone shoot me... If I have another coughing fix I'm going to implode
<rgreening> s/fix/fit
 * _Groo_ shoots rgreening
<_Groo_> there
<rgreening> *thump*
<ScottK> rgreening: BTW, your kvirc-kde4 package is a native package and it shouldn't be.
<cbr> my profound wisdom of completing my lab reports *before* updating to the dri2-enabled xserver paid off
<_Groo_> cbr: ati?
<rgreening> ScottK: right... doh
<cbr> intel
<rgreening> Im not completely with it *sniff*
<_Groo_> cbr: hmmm should work.. what X is telling you?
<cbr> it outputs a backtrace into the .log
<_Groo_> cbr: what component?
<_Groo_> rgreening: where can i get your ksirc-kde4?
<cbr> it seems to be a bug
<rgreening> _Groo_: my PPA: http://launchpad.net/~roderick/greening/+archive
<cbr> the intel driver crashes
<rgreening> _Groo_: my PPA: http://launchpad.net/~roderick-greening/+archive
<rgreening> _Groo_: it's still in testing...
<rgreening> and its kvirc not ksirc (in case that matters)
<_Groo_> rgreening: :) no propblem
<_Groo_> i would love to see a better search for packages in ppas... like package.ubuntu but for ppas
<_Groo_> rgreening: do you mind if i backport it to intrepid?
<_Groo_> finally koffice is building.. me so happy :)
<rgreening> go ahead
<_Groo_> rgreening: :) is it usable yet?
<rgreening> yes
<_Groo_> oka, backporting ::)
<ScottK-laptop> rgreening: Why do you have an empty prerm in the package?
<ScottK-laptop> rgreening: You have usr/lib/*.so* in both kvirc.install and kvirc-dev.install
<ScottK-laptop> rgreening: Please don't over-ride the lintian check for missing man page.  Lintian is correct in this case.
<NCommander> hey rgreening
<ScottK-laptop> Annoying, but correct.
 * NCommander wonders if he can get ALSA to recongize his laptop's headphone jack
<ScottK-laptop> rgreening: You have a patch in debian/patches, but no series file and you're using quilt, so either add debian/series if the patch is needed or drop the patch if it isn't.
<_Groo_> ScottK: btw where can i get a good doc for patching debs? im kinda doing it by ear...
<ScottK-laptop> !packaging guide
<ubottu> The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<ScottK-laptop> has a section on it.
<_Groo_> ok tks
<rgreening> ScottK-laptop: thanks for the help. I based it off of the old package, which obviously had errors. Oh, and the *.so.* != *.so*
<ScottK> rgreening: Finally, I'd package it as kvirc-kde4.  OK.
<rgreening> ScottK-laptop: I may need some suggestions on what to do there...
<rgreening> the exe is kvirc4
<_Groo_> rgreening: dont forget to make him conflict with kvirc
<rgreening> us
<ScottK> rgreening: Yeah, just make it conflict with kvirc.
<rgreening> yes
<rgreening> ok
<ScottK> My thought isn't to make it co-installable, but to make it easy to switch back.
<rgreening> thanks for the help.
<ScottK> No problem.  Thanks for working on it.
<rgreening> ah. I see
<_Groo_> rgreening: ive just changed you package to build on intrepid, and renamed it to kvirc-kde4, kvirc-kde4-data and kvirc-kde4-dev, conflicting with kvirc < 4.00
<rgreening> cool. can you send me the diff?
<_Groo_> rgreening: basically is what you have, i just changed the changelog and control acordingly.. :)
<rgreening> ok
<rgreening> doh.. my brain isn't working. I understand it now
<rgreening> heh
<nixternal> I am glad someone understands it...I have no clue what I am doing
<_Groo_> rgreening: :)
<_Groo_> nixternal: ??
<nixternal> just being silly
<rgreening> nixternal: heh. It's foggy at best and having a cold makes it worse
<nixternal> no cold here yet...soon the UDS plague will kick in
<rgreening> I got it on the plane back
<rgreening> dam 0passenders with germs
<nixternal> nice, there were only 16 people on my plane back
<nixternal> nobody wanted to go to chicago...don't blame them after last night
<rgreening> mine was packed with pitri dishes or bacteria
 * ScottK hands rgreening a triple shot espresso and some no-doze and says get back to work.
<nixternal> lol
<rgreening> heh
<nixternal> jeesh, just don't get one of the expressos tonio made at google
<nixternal> every sip was a near death experience
<rgreening> it was a quad shot of expresso
<rgreening> I saw him make it
<rgreening> :)
<nixternal> it was wrong
<ScottK> Hmmmm.
<rgreening> that takes committment
<nixternal> ya it does
<rgreening> The hotel called, they said they are missing some pillows...
<jjesse> nixternal: you enjoying the whole blago stuff?  looks like there might be a special election now?  what a joke :)
<nixternal> that turkish coffee was really good though...still trying to find a persian restaraunt around here
<nixternal> jjesse: ya, hopefully they have a special election and a republican gets the seat
<nixternal> I am sorry, the 4 democrats named are tainted
<jjesse> nixternal: wouldn't that piss everyone off :)
<jjesse> totally tainted
<nixternal> it wouldn't piss me off..it would make me dance
<ScottK-laptop> My favorite quote was from the US Attorney, he said something like, "I won't say Illinois is the most corrupt state in the country because I don't have 49 other states to compare it with, but it's definitely in the running."
<nixternal> hahaha
 * ScottK-laptop recalls visiting Chicago (on a school trip, without parents) in High School and being pleased to discover that the drinking age in Chicago was "tall enough to reach the counter".
<nixternal> ScottK-laptop: that definitely shows your age :)
<ScottK-laptop> It's not like that anymore?
<nixternal> oh no
<nixternal> though you can find some places that don't card
<apachelogger> ScottK-laptop: you should take a look at debcommit
<ScottK-laptop> For?
<apachelogger> makes vcs packaging much more useful
<apachelogger> you can generate commit messages based on new changelog entries
<apachelogger> and create a bzr tag once you uploaded a new version
<apachelogger> which comes in handy when diffing the changes between specific package revisions
 * nixternal just chuckled from seele's freudian slip :)
<seele> heh
<rgreening> :P
<jjesse> what freudian slip?
 * ScottK-laptop was wondering too
<Tm_T> oh, seele is here too
<_Groo_> ppl what can i do to avoid this warnings?
<_Groo_> dpkg-shlibdeps: warning: symbol _ZN17KviKvsRunTimeCall7warningERK7QStringz used by debian/kvirc-kde4/usr/lib/kvirc/4.0/modules/libkviperl.so found in none of the libraries.
<ScottK> _Groo_: Just ignore it.
<_Groo_> ScottK: yeah but it drains a LOT of cpu :P
<ScottK-laptop> Actually it doesn't.
<_Groo_> ScottK: my laptop cpu metter disagrees with you :D
<ScottK> dpkg-shlibdeps takes CPU warning or not.
<JontheEchidna> yeah, it's a big cpu-time sink
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: zomg, found you in the wine bug tracker
<NCommander> rgreening, ping
#kubuntu-devel 2008-12-16
<rgreening> NCommander: hey
<rgreening> so sick
<NCommander> rgreening, UDS plague got you too?
<rgreening> yus
<Hobbsee> oh dear.
<Hobbsee> there really wasn't much plague *at* UDS, apart from a bunch of miagraines and such
<NCommander> Hobbsee, don't let lool hear that
<NCommander> rgreening, so no chance to help improve usb-imagewriter?
<rgreening> NCommander: not tonight. You got it in lp?
<rgreening> upload it to somewhere so I can grab the code.. prob tomorrow
<NCommander> rgreening, yeah, its in Launchpad
<rgreening> URL
<NCommander> rgreening, lp:~sonicmctails/usb-imagewriter/qt-port
<rgreening> k
<ScottK-desktop> NCommander: i Notice that Debian now has an armel buildd for Experimental so we can see how KDE4 does there too.
<ScottK-desktop> http://suihkulokki.blogspot.com/2008/12/armelexperimental-buildd-running.html
<NCommander> ScottK-desktop, FTBFS
<ScottK-desktop> Excellent.
<NCommander> I finally had a horrible idea how to fix KDE
<NCommander> But its such a miserable hack that I'm really not a fan of implementing it
<NCommander> It's one of those, OMG, MY EYES BURN things
<ScottK-desktop> IMO working hack beats beautiful failure.
<NCommander> Its so hacky upstream would never accept it
<Hobbsee> NCommander: oh yeah, him and calc obviously got it
<ScottK-desktop> NCommander: Sometimes such things are useful for "Well it's ugly, but if you won't accept it, do better".
<NCommander> The problem is with sip, not KDE itself
<NCommander> But I looked at sips code, and eyes bled
<ryanakca> Can kde-style-qtcurve be blacklisted / dropped for Jaunty, or does it need to be merged?
<JontheEchidna> ryanakca: according to kde-look there is a kde4 version. If Debian has the kde4 version I'd merge, but if not I'd update the package
<ryanakca> JontheEchidna: *nod*, ok, thanks
<JontheEchidna> since I think we were wanting to get away from the kde4-style-* packages this cycle
<JontheEchidna> maybe kde-style-qtcurve should be merged with kde4-style-qtcurve
<rgreening> :q
<Hobbsee> vim irc bindings fail.
<rgreening> doh.. focus
<rgreening> :P
<Hobbsee> i hear emacs has an irc client embedded, though.
<rgreening> lol
<jjesse> evening
<rgreening> hey
<ryanakca> emacs has life embedded :P
<jjesse> hello rgreening
<ScottK-laptop> emacs just needs an editor to be complete.
<ScottK-laptop> rgreening: You going to update your kvirc package?
<rgreening> yes. but not tonight. too sick
<rgreening> :( hack... cough
<ScottK-laptop> Bah.  OK.  You're forgiven.  Just this once.  And only becuase jdstrand said nice things about you.
<rgreening> lol
<rgreening> Im glad a left a good impression on people
<jjesse> rgreening you have the uds plague?
<rgreening> yip
<jjesse> dang i'm trying to avoid it
<rgreening> its bad. I gave it to my wife and shes giving me the evil eye... double bad for me
<ScottK-laptop> Just get well first and then take good care of her.  You'll be forgiven.
<rgreening> :)
<nixternal> jeesh what a day...so much work just to get my damn car back to normal
<nixternal> note to self: do not trust neighbors to do anything for you
<jjesse> cars suck i hate them
<nixternal> jjesse: 34 days in houston? wth is that for?
 * ScottK wonders who jjesse-dell9 upset to get that?
<Riddell> doods
<ScottK-laptop> Riddell must be in California.
<nixternal> Riddell: where did you ride to today?
<Riddell> whoa, ride?  like totally old dude
<nixternal> like gag me with a spoon?
<Riddell> today was surfing day, it was awesome
<nixternal> I know you are in the valley and all, but you don't have to talk like um :p
<nixternal> really? that is cool
<nixternal> I can't surf to save my life
<nixternal> I can boogy board fairly well though
<Riddell> if you go surfing in California, it's impossible not to spend your time speaking surfer and singing beach boys tunes, dude
<nixternal> hahahahaha
<nixternal> did you ride your bike to the beach?
 * NCommander tries to picture Riddell surfing and singing
 * nixternal doesn't
 * ScottK-laptop tries to picture NCommander fixing KDE on armel ....
<NCommander> For some reason, I keep seeing Riddell riding a giant Kubuntu gear ...
<NCommander> ScottK, I'm waiting for kde4libs 4.1.85 to compile first
<ScottK-laptop> NCommander: OK.
<DaSkreech> NCommander: no picture it with a kilt :)
<NCommander> ...
<NCommander> MY EYES
<ScottK-laptop> NCommander: Now looking at the Sip code will be a relief.
<NCommander> but now I can't see to type code
<ScottK-laptop> Are you a touch typist?
<ScottK-laptop> And yet oddly enough, you can see to read IRC ...
<nixternal> haha
<NCommander> Screen reader
<NCommander> and yes, I am a touch typist
<DaSkreech> nixternal: Yo
<nixternal> yo yo homie
<nixternal> trying to get my passport in order so I can come visit you during Camp KDE dude
<NCommander> ScottK, do you know a good guide to yacc?
<nixternal> if I can't make Camp KDE, then it is a must to get to Guademy
<ScottK-laptop> I don't even know what Yacc is.
<NCommander> Yet another compiler compiler :-)
<nixternal> parser generator dude
<ScottK-laptop> So that would be a no.
<ScottK-laptop> Oh.
<nixternal> like lex, bison, and such
<ScottK-laptop> Nope.
<NCommander> You can guess why sip's code is evil
<ScottK-laptop> Sounds painful.
<NCommander> yeah
<NCommander> It's written mostly in a language to write compilers
<NCommander> Essentially its a compiler, to a compiler, to a compiler ;.;
<nixternal> attempted to use yacc with our code at work...blows booty
<NCommander> I'm currently knee deep in it
<nixternal> iirc, yacc == non-free
<NCommander> bison -y
<NCommander> :-P!
<nixternal> bison is the GNU version of it, that I do know
 * DaSkreech kisses and hugs nixternal
<nixternal> careful now dude
<nixternal> I am a fighter, not a lover!
<NCommander> nixternal, you want to take a shot at fixing this?
<DaSkreech> :-)
<NCommander> make love -not war
 * DaSkreech knocks nixternal on his ass then
<nixternal> NCommander: that would be one huge NO! :)
 * nixternal gets his posse together
<DaSkreech> It's going to be great to have you back in Jamaica
<nixternal> jamaica mon
<nixternal> booyakah
<NCommander> Your going to be in New York nixternal?
<DaSkreech> Bounty Killa and beenie!!
<nixternal> jamaica mon
<NCommander> Yeah
<nixternal> I would like to see beenie
<NCommander> Jamaica is at the N/Z subway :-)
<nixternal> buju more than anyone else though
<nixternal> haha, so true NCommander
 * NCommander screams bloody murder
<nixternal> matrix : matrix SEMICOLON row
<nixternal> there you go, my elite yacc code from a portion of our old code at work
<NCommander> ewwwwwwwwwww
<DaSkreech> I'll walk down by his studio it's down the road from me
 * nixternal huggles django
<nixternal> JAYYYYYYYYNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNGGGGGGGGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<DaSkreech>  He's not likely to be all Open source OMG I gotta come. Wait nixternal is there?? I'll roll myposse and roll my .. rolling type substance and head over there now!
<nixternal> joo got it mang
<NCommander> rgreening, ping?
 * NCommander giggles like a crazy man
<DaSkreech> ok
<DaSkreech> what did you do?
<NCommander> I figured out what was wrong with python-qt4
<NCommander> The freaking author blotched a configure test
<DaSkreech> neat
<DaSkreech> what was wrong?
<NCommander> It casts qreal to float on != ARM, and to double on ARM
<NCommander> It does extactly the wrong thing
<NCommander> I think I want to cry :-/
<NCommander> I spent over two weeks to find out why the hell this wasn't working
<Riddell> NCommander: you're my hero
<Riddell> (although weren't you stuck on python-kde4?)
<NCommander> sip was generating bad code because of the misset configuration option
<NCommander> (that was causing the fun "lets shove doubles into float pointers issue)
<Riddell> so with that change pyqt4 and pykde4 should be sorted?
<NCommander> It might be necessary to transition pyqt4's rdepends
<NCommander> On i386 architectures, pyqt4 had qreal set to float
<NCommander> and the inverse on ARM
<NCommander> For some reason, that worked -_-;
<NCommander> I'm not sure yet
<NCommander> (I'm not even 100% sure my fix is going to fly, but I'm optimistic)
<Riddell> so on i386 is should be double and on arm it should be float?
<NCommander> Bingo
<NCommander> The configure test used a == where it should have been a !=
<NCommander> (er, the other way around)
<NCommander>     if (sizeof (qreal) != sizeof (double))
<NCommander>         std::cout << "PyQt_qreal_double\n";
<NCommander> YOu can see the bug ...
<NCommander> actually
<NCommander> it seems the test properly worked on i386 ...
<NCommander> hrm
 * NCommander shurgs
 * NCommander hits his head on the wall harder
<NCommander> sip has no way to specify platform specific features unless you tell it on the command line to turn it off or on, or explicately kill that feature
<NCommander> my brain hurts
<NCommander> Riddell, or ScottK, ping?
<Riddell> hi NCommander
<NCommander> hey Riddell
 * NCommander figured out his issue
<Riddell> NCommander: ooh?  which issue?
<NCommander> How to fix the configure test
<Riddell> ooh ooh
<NCommander> I just ripped out the ifdefs from Qt so it will always work right
<Riddell> clever
<NCommander> (well, there is one narrow usecase where things would explode, but it would require hacked Qt to even have it happened)
<NCommander> I'll know in a few minutes if this works sanely
<NCommander> Awesome
<NCommander> It looks like I'm in business w.r.t. to python-qt4
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu: hero du jour is NCommander | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuJauntySpecs | Merges! http://merges.ubuntu.com/universe.html http://merges.ubuntu.com/main.html | Current KDE on ARM Blocker bug: http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=176693
<NCommander> Now if my qlist code is correct
<NCommander> We should be good to go
<gnomefreak> NCommander: here is comment that flash 10 on 64 bit arch https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/hardy-backports/+bug/235135/comments/49
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 235135 in flashplugin-nonfree "[MASTER] Please backport flashplugin-nonfree version 10 beta and asound-plugins from Intrepid so we can drop libflashsupport and the crashes it causes" [Undecided,Invalid]
<NCommander> It was breaking on 32-bit archs
 * NCommander remembers this bug
<gnomefreak> no 32 bit was fine
 * gnomefreak looking for the exact comment about it
<gnomefreak> NCommander: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/hardy-backports/+bug/235135/comments/93
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 235135 in flashplugin-nonfree "[MASTER] Please backport flashplugin-nonfree version 10 beta and asound-plugins from Intrepid so we can drop libflashsupport and the crashes it causes" [Undecided,Invalid]
<gnomefreak> thats odd a few comments below that said daniel had it backwards but 32 bit users with PA enabled seemed fine 64 bit users had the nviewer crashes
 * NCommander shrugs
<NCommander> anyway, brb
<NCommander> rgreening, you awake?
<lool> NCommander: Oh cool, you found it's a sip issue after all
<lool> NCommander: No news on changing to qreal in the kdelibs API though?
<NCommander> lool, unnecessary
<NCommander> (though probably desirable, but I'll let upstream handle it)
<Tonio_> hi there
<Tonio_> apachelogger: ping ?
<NCommander> lool, it all boiled down to one single freaking configure bug
<lool> Cool, is this pushed already?
<NCommander> (well, that was the last issue, but still, I'm steaming)
<NCommander> I'm doing a full rebuild
<Tonio_> Riddell: I have an issue with kpackagekit build on amd64, but that's really strange... it's a shlibsdeps issue I can't figure out....
<NCommander> I was able to build pykde4 4.1.80, but now we have 4.1.85
<NCommander> and I want to back out some of the unneccessary ARM fixes
<NCommander> So probably later today/tommorow depending on how fast I can build the stack
<Tonio_> Riddell: isn't that supposed to use /usr/lib instead of /usr/lib64 by default ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: oh, and for amarok, the amd64 build issue is a known mysql bug
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll investigate to fix that one, but it shouldn't be considered an amarok problem btw
<Tonio_> Riddell: found the issue for libpackagekit :) still some to do for mysql btw...
<kwwii> Riddell: can one upgrade from the kde3 kmail to kde4 without problems or loss of emails?
<Tm_T> kwwii: should be able to
<Tonio_> kwwii: hey ;) is there a way to access the group photo HD ?
<Tonio_> kwwii: didn't got any issue on my side
<Tonio_> kwwii: but kmail 4.1 is horribly slow, btw....
<Tonio_> kwwii: works like a charm with 4.2
<kwwii> Tonio_: I put the photo on my flickr page, the orig version is still on my other laptop if you want it
<kwwii> Tonio_: on my new computer it seems to at least start faster
<Tonio_> kwwii: hehe, okay
<kwwii> but I don't want to lose all the old mails on my system after upgrading
<Tonio_> kwwii: yes you should consider a backup... in the first place
<Tonio_> kwwii: what's your flickr page ?
<kwwii> flickr.com/people/kwwii or such, let me check
<kwwii> http://flickr.com/photos/kwwii
<Tonio_> kwwii: thanks :)
<\sh> kwwii: find the time to tag them properly,-)
<kwwii> \sh: what? tag all of my pics? your crazy!
<\sh> kwwii: na only the crazy^Wkde|cano|ubuntu ones ,-)
<\sh> kwwii: but actually the most important picture was the burger ,-)
<kwwii> \sh: I did tag it UDS Jaunty :-)
<kwwii> hehe
<\sh> kwwii: when we are back in Nuerenberg the next time (next year jan/feb) should I give you a call and you join for dinner? :)
<kwwii> \sh: if you come to NBG it would be a pleasure to cook you dinner, just let me know when
<\sh> kwwii: wow...that sounds nice :) I will :)
<kwwii> just remebered I have to post my lasagne pics :-)
<\sh> that reminds me, that I'm hungry ;)
<\sh> but my cisco temperature is more important now :(
<ScottK> NCommander: How goes the patching?  Here now.
<glade88> was "plasmoid-quickaccess" removed upstream or only in kubuntu?
<NCommander> ScottK, might have had a breakthrough
<NCommander> I'm just waiting on stuff to compile
<ScottK> NCommander: I read the backscroll.
<NCommander> its still compiling :-)
<ScottK> NCommander: Let me know when you need an upload ....
<NCommander> do we have python-qt4 in bazaar?
<ScottK> NCommander: I don't think so.  We sync'ed it from Debian.
<NCommander> fair enough
 * NCommander is debating between compiling code and sleep ...
<ScottK> NCommander: Compile.  Sleep is for the weak.
<NCommander> yes sir
 * NCommander queues up the techno in his music library
 * ScottK would have gone for more coffee, but whatever works for you.
<NCommander> I'm trying to cut back on the caffiene
<ScottK> So here's a question for the quassel aficianados in the room ....  Where do I find IRC logs I can grep through?
<lool> ScottK: mirror irclogs.ubuntu.com!  \o/
<NCommander> lool beat me to it :-/
<\sh> ScottK: when you scroll up it fetches the past entries from the core
<ScottK> Interesting.
<ScottK> lool: Not all the IRC channels I use are Ubuntu ones.
<\sh> ScottK: and I think there is a possibility to export the messages from the core db...just ask sput@#quassel ,-)
<\sh> or EgS
<NCommander> ScottK, what IRC client do you use?
<ScottK> I'm using quassel right now.  Generally I use Konversation.
 * NCommander hugs his x-chat
<NCommander> wow, its the Dawn
<ScottK> Since Konvi is likely getting the boot for Jaunty, I'm looking at alternatives.
<NCommander> irssi :-)?
<ScottK> What tz do the quassel devs mostly live in?
 * NCommander was suprised how many people used irssi
<\sh> ScottK: UTC+1
<ScottK> \sh: Thanks.
<\sh> ScottK: speak: .DE ;)
<\sh> ScottK: and good thing they are living all in karlsruhe ,-)
<\sh> NCommander: a good thing that many peopel were switching from bitchx to irssi ,-)
<NCommander> I think I was the only XChat guy there
<NCommander> and the only Xubuntu user :-P (rgreening and nixternal complained when they saw my desktop :-/)
<NCommander> (I was the only nano user, but persia descended from the sky, and installed vim ...)
<lool> ScottK: I thought you were asking about the current chan
<ScottK> lool: No, generally.  I'm trying to figure out what needs to be done with quassel to make it suitable as default IRC client.
<ScottK> ... for Kubuntu.
<lool> a) make it run in a terminal b) make it as good as irssi    hmm wait
<lool> nevermind
<\sh> ScottK: afaik Sput is working on KDE integration for quassel...
<ScottK> Interesting.
<\sh> since he learned from me, that's an easy task to add some kde magic to qt apps
<ScottK> \sh: Any chance you could do some spamassassin SRU verification for me?
<\sh> ScottK: I can but can't approve :)
<ScottK> \sh: That's fine.  I'd just like for someone other than me (who uploaded it) to test it.
<ScottK> \sh: Bug #278075
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 278075 in spamassassin "DSBL is gone and needs to be removed from SpamAssassin" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/278075
<ScottK> You have your pick of Ubuntu releases as they all need verification done.
<NCommander> yay, dapper SRUs :-P
<NCommander> hard to believe that's not dead yet
<NCommander> still, dapper is special with the verison number 6.06
<ScottK> NCommander: Oddly enough one of the bugs I was fixing in that SRU set only applied to the dapper release version of spamassassin, so people are still using it.
<NCommander> amazing
<NCommander> You'd think people would have migrated to Hardy by now
 * ScottK 's primary desktop is still Dapper.
<\sh> NCommander: server people are a bit more conservative regarding dist-upgrades...it needs testing upgrade-paths, application is still working, system reboots on the same hardware...which all is very time consuming
<NCommander> yeah
<\sh> my first root server needs an upgrade to hardy at least..and I know when I do now a dist-upgrade at least my cyrus imapd will break
<Fenario> freeflying, do you know the Intel Atom chip?
<freeflying> Fenario: yes
<Fenario> freeflying, http://media.arstechnica.com/news.media/451/remixlauncher.png
<Fenario> freeflying, dell netbook UI  http://gadgets.boingboing.net/8-21-08insp9101-thumb-520x416.jpg
<Fenario> freeflying, http://www.hp.com/united-states/campaigns/mini1000/hpmini1000_mie.html
<Fenario> freeflying, clutter
<freeflying> Fenario: thanks
<Fenario> freeflying, http://www.trustedreviews.com/images/article/inline/9029-display.jpg
<rgreening> Riddell: ping
<Fenario> freeflying, my pleasure thank you for your time
<freeflying> Fenario: me too, thanks, have a good day :)
<cbr> damn u buildd's.. plz compile the new xserver for i386 :p
<rgreening> ping Tonio_
<ScottK> It'd be nice if someone running Jaunty could see if we have the same problem as in Debian Bug 505821 since there's a patch there.
<ubottu> Debian bug 505821 in kipi-plugins "kipi-plugins: edit coordinates not working" [Normal,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/505821
<JontheEchidna> On the subject of kipi-plugins, are we going to update them to the KDE4 version for jaunty since we are updating digikam to its kde4 version?
<ScottK> I thought we had both.
<JontheEchidna> we have both for libkipin
<JontheEchidna> n = 0 || 5
<JontheEchidna> but not for kipi-plugins
<JontheEchidna> (the kde4 version is still in beta and wasn't ever in Intrepid)
<JontheEchidna> The binaries of the dikikam source package and the kphotoalbum package are the only things that depend on the kde3 kipi-plugins
<JontheEchidna> we're gonna update digikam to it's kde4 version, and kphotoalbum has a kde4 port (don't know how far along it is though)
<JontheEchidna> it would be nice if we could drop the kde3 kipi-plugins for jaunty
 * ScottK suggests a conflicting kipi-plugins-kde4 for in the mean time.
<directhex> perhaps this is more of a hive of activity. can someone provide a copy of the build log from the failed csharp plasma examples build?
<ScottK> NCommander: How's your armel fix coming?  We FTBFS kde4bindings again.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Was it you that did the kde4bindings upload that failed due to the mono examples?
<JontheEchidna> I don't think I've touched kde4bindings in a while
<rgreening> directhex: I may have... 1 sec
<JontheEchidna> I investigated how to turn mono completely off for the ppa
<cbr> does anyone have the latest xserver 1.5.99....-ubuntu2 package for i386?
<rgreening> directhex: http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/84617/
<directhex> rgreening, do you have the line above it, with the compiler call in it?
<rgreening> unfortunately, no.
<directhex> rgreening, because I just compiled that
<directhex> root@osc-franzibald:/tmp/kde4bindings-4.1.85/csharp/plasma/examples/applets/tiger/contents/code# gmcs -target:library -r:/usr/lib/cli/kdebindings-4.4/qt-dotnet.dll -r:/usr/lib/cli/kdebindings-2.0/plasma-dll.dll tiger.cs
<directhex> root@osc-franzibald:/tmp/kde4bindings-4.1.85/csharp/plasma/examples/applets/tiger/contents/code#
<directhex> AHA
<apachelogger> rgreening: batbuild keeps backups of all builds
<directhex> it's a bug in 4.1.85
<directhex> was fine with 4.1.80
<directhex> silly kde
<rgreening> apachelogger: only if you do not remove the dir (which I did)
<apachelogger> silly rgreening as well
<rgreening> silly putty
<directhex> hm, if this fixes it i'll be vexed
<apachelogger> rgreening: putty?
<directhex> tiger.dll
 * apachelogger likes his new dependency graph :D
<directhex> okay, is there somewhere i can swear loudly without offending anyone?
<apachelogger> nixternal: did you review the pim?
<apachelogger> directhex: #swear I guess
<directhex> i feel better now
<rgreening> apachelogger: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Silly_putty
<apachelogger> ~np
<kubotu> apachelogger is listening to "santa bring my baby back to me" by paniq
<directhex> -            svg.Resize(Size);
<directhex> +            svg.Resize(Size());
<directhex> fixed.
<apachelogger> directhex: wait with committing though
 * apachelogger needs to do some fiddling with the kdebindings branch
<directhex> http://paste.debian.net/23811/
<directhex> cba messing about with branches again. above is the fix
<apachelogger> ^_^
<directhex> plasma made in c#: neato. changing properties into methods in an effort to make me gnaw off my own arm: not neato
<jjesse> rgreening: https://code.launchpad.net/~jjesse/ufw-kde/documentation for ufw-kde will start working on this as well
<nixternal> apachelogger: nope on the pim review...last night was wasted getting my car usable again after being frozen in
<nixternal> today I am at work and preparing for a 5 hour business meeting which doesn't sound fun
<nixternal> and to top it off, we are having a blizzard right now
<rgreening> brr
<apachelogger> that siad, tomorrow is wed, wed is meeting day... all day long that is...
<jjesse> nixternal: in houston today and its only 40 degrees :(
<nixternal> did we have any KDE updates last week at all?
<jjesse> my mtg day is monday which is why i like to travel so they can't track me down at all :)
<nixternal> prior to UDS, my dual screens worked perfectly, now they don't, but they work
<apachelogger> nixternal: jaunty?
<nixternal> intrepid
<nixternal> using experimental
<apachelogger> maybe JontheEchidna broke something in experimental
<apachelogger> I didn't see any KDE related SRUs though
<JontheEchidna> any changes I did to the ppa packages were strictly adding conflicts/replaces against older versions
<nixternal> it wouldn't have been in a stable release as I am using the 4.2 beta packages
<nixternal> ya, that wouldn't have caused it
<apachelogger> anyway, what I am trying to say: blame X :P
<JontheEchidna> let us make another abstraction layer that we can blame!
 * nixternal thinks if there was an x update this week
<nixternal> hahahaha
<JontheEchidna> we can call it... CXorg
<JontheEchidna> since KDE isn't using K anymore
<apachelogger> crossover?
<directhex> apachelogger, is the above patch enough to be getting on with?
<apachelogger> directhex: get on with?
<directhex> http://paste.debian.net/23811/ fixes the bug which debian/patches/kubuntu_04_disable_csharp_plasma_examples.patch works around
<directhex> it's an error in the example code, due to an apparent change in the API
<apachelogger> directhex: yeah, I got that, but what does your question mean?
 * directhex suspects a language barrier caused confusion
<apachelogger> *nod*
<directhex> as long as the Right People(tm) have that patch, then i shall disappear
<rgreening> directhex: that wasn't the only broken example
<rgreening> directhex: I tried commenting them out individually, and several broke.
<apachelogger> funnies
<devfil> ScottK, ScottK-desktop: can you take a new look at http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=digikam-kde4 ?
<ScottK> devfil: Looking
<directhex> rgreening, same bug in analog-clock, FYI. in 2 places. patch later, gotta pick wife up
<rgreening> kk
<vicentek> hey
<vicentek> are we going to get kde 4.2 beta2 packages today?
<ScottK> devfil: Commented.
<ScottK> vicentek: Jaunty or Intrepid?
<vicentek> ScottK: intrepid
<ScottK> Not sure exactly.  Uploads for Jaunty have started.  Intrepid PPA is usually shortly behind.
<JontheEchidna> Probably would be tomorrow at the latest. In any case it won't be nearly as late as last time
<ScottK> So the kde4bindings on armel problem this time was just depends problem becuase kde4libs had finished just about when it started.
 * ScottK requed it.
<devfil> ScottK: what "Looks like some missing ’i’s in Conflicts: digikam, digkam-doc, digkam-dbg in debian/control " means?
<ScottK> digkam/digikam
<ScottK> Two of those.
<devfil> ah ok, I see
<devfil> really strange, this is the old package upgraded
<ScottK> May have been a long standing mistake.
<ScottK> BTW, test build is at 50% ....
<cbr> are the i386 buildd's busy or smth?
<cbr> it's built for all kind of strange architectures.. armel, powerpc, ia64, but no i386
 * ScottK hands cbr https://launchpad.net/+builds/
<cbr> it's building a lot of kde4 stuff
<Riddell> rgreening: pong
<rgreening> Riddell: hey
<apachelogger> cbr: today is KDay, that is the day I am consuming all buildds with KDE packages
<apachelogger> muhahahahaha
<rgreening> Riddell: I found the konqueror flash patch.. it was in kdelibs not base.
 * JontheEchidna is doing his part to bog down the ppa buildds
<cbr> bummer :(
<cbr> i want my functioning xorg :p
<rgreening> Riddell: I have rewritten it. Test building now
<Riddell> rgreening: top stuff, sorry for sending you in the wrong direction
<rgreening> Riddell: np.. I needed the excercise :)
<rgreening> hopefully it works
<apachelogger> cbr: while broken; wait; end; while unbroken; wait; end;
<apachelogger> eventually the latter is preferrable
<apachelogger> as a matter of fact one ought not have to wait in an active manner in the latter case, could be threaded I guess
<ScottK> devfil: More comments for you.
<rgreening> hey Tonio_, where art thou?
<Tonio_> rgreening: hey ;)
<Tonio_> I'm at work
<Tonio_> newest kipi-plugins uploaded to kubuntu-experimental, btw
<ScottK> Tonio_: Did you see the patch from Debian I mentioned earlier today?
<Tonio_> rgreening: sorry I had a meeting.... I I'm just going for another one
<Tonio_> ScottK nope, lemme look
<ScottK> Tonio_: Debian Bug 505821
<ubottu> Debian bug 505821 in kipi-plugins "kipi-plugins: edit coordinates not working" [Normal,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/505821
<Tonio_> ScottK ok
<Tonio_> ScottKis that commited upstream ?
<JontheEchidna> cd ..
<JontheEchidna> oops
<Tonio_> ScottK looks like this patch is for the 1.6 series -> kde3
<Tonio_> ScottK I was talking about packaging the beta kde4 version
<ScottK> Ah.  OK.  They mentioned Debian Experimental, so I figured it was KDE4 too.
<rgreening> Tonio_: how are things? recovered from UDS?
<Tonio_> ScottK which is already on the kubuntu-exp ppa
<ScottK> Great
<Tonio_> rgreening: yeah, I had real hard time comming back, it took me 26 hours....
<rgreening> ouch
<Tonio_> problem with connection in philadelphia :)
<JontheEchidna> did philadelphia get hit by the big ice storm too?
<Tonio_> ScottK they still have the kde3 version right now....
<Tonio_> rgreening: we'll talk later, I really have to go, sorry :)
<rgreening> kk Tonio_
<devfil> ScottK: how can I fix "package-name-doesnt-match-sonames libdigikamcore1 libdigikamdatabase1 should almost certainly be fixed (I’ll take an argument about why not if you have one)." ?
<ScottK> devfil: Look in the packaging guide about library packaging and how binaries should be named.
<devfil> ScottK: yes, I've read that part but in this case the binary is not called with -0, or -1 etc...
<devfil> this should be a program and not a library, also the library is built inside the package
<ScottK> If you run lintian with the -i flag it will tell you exactly what to do about it (on the binaries).
<devfil> ScottK: yes, I see but i'm tryin' to explain you that this is a software and not a library and that change to the package name is useless
<ScottK> devfil: OK, then why is it called lib....
<devfil> ScottK: where?
<ScottK> I was thinking of usr/lib/libdigikamcore.so.1.0.0, but since it's not a separate binary for the lib, these tags should probably just be over-ridden.
<devfil> ScottK: I'm also overriding non-dev-pkg-with-shlib-symlink
<ScottK> Good
<devfil> and no-symbols-control-file
<devfil> (info)
<ScottK> OK.
<Tm_T> tomorrow new beta, iu!
<devfil> ScottK: uploaded a new package?
<devfil> s/?/!/
<ScottK> devfil: I'm blocked up with $WORK, so you should get someone else to review it next.
<devfil> ok, I'm the second sponsor, I need the first
<blizzz> the kde 4.2 beta 2 packeges in intrepid will replace the stable kde 4.1.3, right?
<JontheEchidna> blizzz: yes
<blizzz> JontheEchidna: ty
<JontheEchidna> Is it customary for the MIR bug reporter to subscribe ubuntu-mir, or does an motu have to do it?
<JontheEchidna> bug 308060
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 308060 in libmsn "Include libmsn in main" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/308060
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: you should do it
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
<_Groo_> join #kubuntu
<directhex> rgreening, apachelogger, bug fix for the other broken plasma c# example: http://paste.debian.net/23827/
<DaSkreech> Just to let you know that the Beta 2 announcement popped up in my RSS reader :)
<DaSkreech> the site isn't showing it so I guess it's under wraps
<Riddell> I published it for a bit, then hid it again
<DaSkreech> Ah that explains that
<JontheEchidna> KDE delayed the release until tomorrow
<seele> argh.. my camera isn't mounting in intrepid
<rgreening> hmm..
<rgreening> weird
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: http://images.icanhascheezburger.com/completestore/2008/12/8/128732255836249218.png
<NCommander> hey rgreening
<rgreening> hey NCommander
<NCommander> how goes things?
<rgreening> ok. I need a serious power nap though.
 * NCommander just got up from one :-P
<rgreening> never slept last night. I coughed so much I though the ceiling would collapse
<DaSkreech> Anyone looked at the Wine for Main in Jaunty Spec?
 * rgreening is going to go home and nap for a bit
<seele> hmm.. we didn't get a kubuntu group photo at uds, did we
<DaSkreech> Nope at least none was posted
<DaSkreech> Was there an Ubuntu group photo?
<NCommander> At UDS?
<NCommander> yeah
<DaSkreech> Did see that either :(
<DaSkreech> didn't
<DaSkreech> I probably need a nap as well :(
<Nightrose> seele: same here as i found out a few hours ago :(
<seele> Nightrose: about the camera?
<Nightrose> jep
<seele> booo
<Nightrose> :/ jep
<Nightrose> i ended up using my eeepc which is still on hardy
<Nightrose> do you have 4.1 or 4.2 btw?
<seele> 4.1.3
<Nightrose> 4.2 here
<Nightrose> ok
<seele> i had to use justin's hardy box to get my picture
<directhex> rgreening, did you catch my second patch above?
<jjesse> i can't belive we forgot to do a kubuntu uds picture
<DaSkreech> Nightrose, seele: This is your unable to mount problem ?
<Nightrose> ?
<seele> DaSkreech: mount the camera problem?
<DaSkreech> Yeah
<R_Rios> Amarok 2 is not working here
<R_Rios> I get this message when I try to run it from the terminal:
<R_Rios> FAILURE (KCmdLineArgs):
<R_Rios> Application requests for isSet("multipleinstances") but the "multipleinstances"option
<R_Rios> has never been specified via addCmdLineOptions( ... )
<R_Rios> ASSERT: "0" in file /build/buildd/kde4libs-4.1.3/kdecore/kernel/kcmdlineargs.cpp, line 1499
<R_Rios> Cancelado
<R_Rios> I'm using Kubuntu Intrepid
<R_Rios> What's going on?
<smarter> apachelogger: ^ has amarok2 been tested on kde 4.1.3?
<Nightrose> yes
<Nightrose> some of our devs are still on 4.1.3
<Nightrose> and i am pretty sure the package was tested on 4.1.3 by quite a few of our users
<DaSkreech> Why does that look like it's trying to open a second process of Amarok ?
<cbr> the launchpad/+builds thingy shows that there are "x builds in queue" but doesnt show the stuff in the queue?
<cbr> oh, it does
<cbr> and the xserver build failed to build :(
<cbr> that's why it isn't in jaunty yet
<cbr> some error with installing libdrm-dev in the buildd log
<cbr> it tries to overwrite a file already existant in some other package
<cbr> the install fails, the build fails
<cbr> it tries to overwrite /usr/include/drm/drm.h which is also in package linux-libc-dev
<cbr> and fails
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Absolutely.
<ScottK> Nightrose: I certainly tested 4.1.3.
<ScottK> cbr: Missing conflicts/replaces.
<cbr> well, possibly, all i care for is that i'm stuck in a VT until someone discovers it :p
<ScottK> [17:33:15] <pusling> ohh.. ubuntu is already shipping libplasma3. good luck ubuntu.
<ScottK> [17:35:50] <pusling> ScottK: you know it is very abi flaky ?
<ScottK> So message passed ...
<JontheEchidna> not as of kde 4.2
<ScottK> OK.
<JontheEchidna> it's binary compatible as of 4.2
<JontheEchidna> until KDE5
<ScottK> apachelogger: Can you add a build of rsibreak to Neon. That's the solution to Bug #305886.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 305886 in rsibreak "Package RSIBreak won't install, dependancy issues" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/305886
<ScottK> wtf.  How can libplasma2 be a depends of libplasma3
<ScottK> Dear apt-cache: replaces/conflicts is not the same thing as depends.
<NCommander> o_o;
<JontheEchidna> lol?
<JontheEchidna> do sarcastic bug reports work on the apt-cache people? :P
<ScottK> Dunno.  Never filed one.
<ScottK> Who did kdeedu?
#kubuntu-devel 2008-12-17
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: smarter
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Thanks.
<ScottK> it looks like we had a package conflict that is already fixed in beta2, so I'm not going to sweat it.
<ScottK> Is somebody updating kdeplasma-addons for beta2?
<ScottK> I'm looking at what needs to get rebuilt to get rid of libplasma2 and that's one of htem.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: plasmoid-quickaccess needs rebuilding.
<JontheEchidna> probably won't build due to api changes
<ScottK> OK, will you look after updating/removing/etc?
<JontheEchidna> I am wondering how long we should wait for an upstream release for KDE 4.2 before we remove it
<JontheEchidna> maybe I could look in to updating it for the new api myself, but I'm not too confident in my C++ abilities
<JontheEchidna> but yes, I will at least look in to it :)
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> Any ideas about if we still need compiz-kde?
<ScottK> My thought is that it ought to go away.
<JontheEchidna> you would have to convince debian to not package it or for upstream to remove it
<JontheEchidna> or at least the ubuntu compiz doods
<JontheEchidna> since I don't believe the debian people would care since they aren't going to be updating to KDE 4.2 for a long while
<NCommander> Well, at least now sip is doing the right thing on bindings
<NCommander> JontheEchidna, on kde4bindings, are we disabling nepomuk's binding?
<JontheEchidna> to tell you the truth I don't know what the hell we're doing with bindings anymore
<NCommander> I wrote some code to fix nepomuk on ARM, but I'm not sure if its still necessary or desirable
<NCommander> And the binding is miserably broken (WHY THE HECK DO WE HAVE A BINDING AROUND A VARIENT CLASS IN PyKDE?!)
 * NCommander inhales
<NCommander> I don't have a huge issue killing the nepomuk binding ATM since we have it dead in kde4libs
<JontheEchidna> if we disabled neopmuk bindings it was because of ftbfs
<NCommander> Well, bindings has half a brain
<NCommander> if it can't find nepomuk, it disables the binding
<JontheEchidna> a huge, monolithic, half-brained turd
<NCommander> So far nepomuk is the only thing I've actually had break with my experimental changesets
<NCommander> (and given the comments Sime left in nepomuk.sip, its not just me who's having issues)
<JontheEchidna> I wish we could just kill the mono/cli bindings dead
<NCommander> We did
<NCommander> Didn't we?
<NCommander> kde4lib's build process is SO slow ;.;
<JontheEchidna> I believe the packaging is still there, just diabled
<JontheEchidna> *disabled
<NCommander> ah
<NCommander> I think I can call PyKDE4 fixed
<JontheEchidna> so the package is a partially-commented mess
<NCommander> But I still haven't done a full test build
 * NCommander simply doesn't have the processor power
<JontheEchidna> and backporting it brings in a whole other batch of headaches
<NCommander> so far so good on pykde4
<ScottK> NCommander: Nepomuk is turned off (last I checked) but because it was broken, not out of any desire not to have it.
<NCommander> so maybe my ARM problems aren't anything I need to worry about
<ScottK> Not directly for Nepomuk right now.
 * NCommander pulls the bazaar branches
<ScottK> The mono stuff isn't disabled.
<NCommander> whoever disabled nepomuk didn't do the best job ever:
<NCommander> [ 97%] Built target nepomuk-rcgen
<ScottK> Urgh.
<ScottK> I killed it off at one piont, but whoever did beta2 may have restored it.
<NCommander> Its actually building in full
<NCommander> -_-;
<NCommander> yay :-P
<NCommander> It's however properly dead in bindings
<ScottK> When I did it I just hard coded all the Cmake flags involving finding Nepomuk to off.
<rgreening> I left that patch in when I submitted bindings (iirc)
<ScottK> Last I checked (beta 1) properly doing the Nepomuk stuff would have required a circular build-dep.
<ScottK> OK.
<NCommander> It's dead in bindings
<NCommander> libs is building it
<ScottK> Ah.
<NCommander> bah
 * NCommander still has to hack on kde4bindings
 * NCommander swears
<NCommander> THis is going to require some "fun" cmake hacking
<JontheEchidna> 4.1.85 libplasma + 4.1.80 plekd plasma
<JontheEchidna> I should have er
<JontheEchidna> um, even I don't know what's up with my keyboard
<ScottK> NCommander: Lemme know when you're ready to fire for effect with your armel patches.
<NCommander> I have to rework some cmake macros to make it all work
<NCommander> and I'm still not fully sure its going to build
<NCommander> But I have managed to build an older pyqt4
<NCommander> er
<NCommander> pykde4
<NCommander> so we're very close to getting this to work
<ScottK> OK.
<Nightrose> can someone check something for me please?
<Nightrose> it seems amarok 2 still has a ruby dependency
<Nightrose> that shouldn't be needed anymore
<NCommander> Ok, so far so good
<rgreening> Well, I'm learning to port from KDE3 to 4.... this is certainly tedious looking up and modding the class changes...
<NCommander> lol
<NCommander> rgreening, when you get some free time, usb-imagewriter awaits :-)
<rgreening> yus
<vorian> nixternal: did you ever get a chance to upload skulpture to the archives? i'm not seeing it in jaunty :)
<nixternal> vorian: waiting for it to clear new in debian and then will sync
<vorian> ah, excellento
<nixternal> going to update it once it gets out of new in debian first though
 * ScottK wonders where smarter hid the svn snapshot for kde4-style-bespin that has packaging sitting in bzr.
<ScottK> Making libplasma2 go away is something else people can work on.
<rgreening> porting this kdelibs flash installer patch from kde3 to 4 is proving challenging
<vorian> ok, what binary has libXcomposite.so
 * ScottK is mashing the seeds about a bit so we have some hope of an installable desktop for the Alpha.
<vorian> :o
<vorian> stop mashing me!
<rgreening> libxcomposite1
<ScottK> http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/libxcomposite-dev
<rgreening> libxcomposite1-dev maybe
<rgreening> ya
<vorian> werd
<ScottK> vorian: I said seeds, not hayseeds.
<vorian> got me there :)
<vorian> they really must be spicing kdeplasma addons up a bit
<NCommander> I'm going to kill kde4bindings
<NCommander> Or my slow build hardware
<NCommander> Not sure which yet
<ScottK> NCommander: How far is the kde4bindings armel build that's going on right now going to get?
<NCommander> It's going to die at about 90%
<ScottK> Lovely.
<NCommander> You can tell why my patience has been running short running through these FTBFS
<NCommander> :-)
<NCommander> I'm pretty sure my python-qt4 patch is good
<NCommander> and I'm 90% sure on the kde4libs one
<NCommander> Its a multitude of errors
<ScottK> NCommander: How sure are you they won't hurt anything else even if they don't help?
<NCommander> 99% sure
<NCommander> Essentially the issue is triplefold
<NCommander> python-qt4 didn't properly pass qreal_double feature flags
<NCommander> kde4libs ignored said flags
<NCommander> :-)
<NCommander> and kde4bindings just went WTF on it :-)
<ScottK> Double fuckup and it's a win.
<NCommander> BTW, the reason the feature flag didn't work because it had a blotched configure test
<NCommander> What a miserably pile of failures
<NCommander> :-)
<NCommander>  /usr/bin/sip -t ALL -t WS_X11 -t Qt_4_4_1 -x VendorID -x PyQt_NoPrintRangeBug -g -x\ VendorID\ -t\ WS_X11\ -x\ PyQt_NoPrintRangeBug\ -x\ PyQt_qreal_double\ -t\ Qt_4_4_1
<NCommander> I'm concerned about all the escapes that crept in
<ScottK> New kubuntu-meta uploaded.  That knocks out a couple of problem packages for the Alpha.
<ScottK> Unseed the problem child, rebuild meta, upload meta - No problems left for Kubuntu Desktop.
<NCommander> ScottK, anyway, we're in soft freeze
<NCommander> cjwatson will descend upon you in case of breakage
<NCommander> (of said freeze)
<ScottK> Right, well I'm doing stuff that fixes problems for the Alpha.
<nixternal> soft freeze...pffft
<ScottK> You're right though, your stuff ought to wait until Thursday.
<NCommander> Saturday
<NCommander> Alpha 2 goes on Friday
 * ScottK thought it was Thursday.
<NCommander> Hrm
<ScottK> ubuntu-announce message said Thursday.
<ScottK> Of course it may end up Friday, or Saturday ...
<NCommander> It's amazing, we've had two alpha releases
<NCommander> and no new features
<NCommander> -_-;
<NCommander> go figure
<nixternal> that's usually how it is at the beginning
<nixternal> I think Edgy was the only release where the first few releases were getting crazy amounts of new features
<nixternal> dapper was fairly sane, but long
 * NCommander blinks
<nixternal> what was before dapper? I already forgot
<NCommander> who resigned from MOTU SRU?
<crimsun> NCommander: not necessarily no new features - 2.6.28-rc3 fixes a boatload of acpi regressions
<NCommander> nixternal, breezy
<nixternal> I have been around here to long....maybe it is time to take a hiatus
<crimsun> nixternal: dude, whatever
<nixternal> haven't been around as long as you though, so I guess I have more work to do yet :p
<NCommander> I think someone resigned from motu-sru and it flew under the radar
<NCommander> *rader
<ScottK> NCommander: Dktrkranz
<NCommander> When did that happen O_o;
<ScottK> A couple of weeks ago.
<nixternal> and it didn't fly under that radar because I got an email about it iirc
<ScottK> nixternal: Didn't you do a hiatus during Intrepid?
<nixternal> shush
<nixternal> not really, as I was still doing distro development :)
<nixternal> and upstream development
 * NCommander wonders who will fill the void
<nixternal> and still fixing my MOTU bugs
<crimsun> NCommander: are you volunteering?
<NCommander> The thought crossed my mind, but I think I probably have enough on my plate as is
<nixternal> crimsun: I think he is
<nixternal> SRU == boring!!!
<nixternal> then again, so did REVU Coordinator
<NCommander> On the plus side, having a backporter and an SRU together is handy because in cases where the same fix can be applied to both jaunty and intrepid
<NCommander> Then you can simply upload to jaunty, and tell an archive admin to backport and copy into proposed
<crimsun> I think rich is volunteering for motu-sru!
<nixternal> nope
 * NCommander looks who he knows on sru
<nixternal> right now I am working on our plans from UDS for the MC and looking to help the TB
<crimsun> NCommander: I'd say go for it. I've done both, just requires due-diligence (as do most things).
<Riddell> nixternal for TB!
<nixternal> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<nixternal> helping mdz and them get things straight
 * NCommander smashs Riddell with a golden brick wrapped around a lemon
<nixternal> they already have a list of people to fill the TB spots
<crimsun> dude, rich for tb? awesome! i could ask him all my infrastructure questions then!
 * nixternal quits
<vorian> all hail nixternal!!!!
 * NCommander bows down
<crimsun> so why doesn't resume work on laptop x, rich?!
<nixternal> NAVY
<ScottK> Riddell: Since you're on vacation I just uploaded kubuntu-meta to clear out some cruft and give us a shot at an installable CD for the Alpha this week.
<nixternal> Never
<nixternal> Again
<nixternal> Volunteer
<nixternal> Yourself
<vorian> crimsun: sign my key!
 * vorian runs
<ScottK> nixternal: And yet you're on the MC.
<nixternal> he doesn't sign keys
<Riddell> thanks ScottK
<vorian> nixternal: i've noticed
<vorian> :P
<vorian> plasma-addons are gonna be hawt!
<nixternal> I am sure I signed his from OLF
<vorian> me too
<crimsun> vorian: i apply an aging trust policy; i don't sign keys right away.
<nixternal> nice
<vorian> crimsun: fair enough
<nixternal> crimsun: I think I have aged quite well :p
<nixternal> I look hawt for 34 :p
<vorian> :o
<nixternal> hahahahahahaha
<nixternal> OK, I am sure I am going to work from home yet again tomorrow
<crimsun> </bad image from rich dancing on the Party Bus>
<nixternal> NOOOOOOOOOO
<nixternal> hahahahahahah, I have been a dancing fool at the past few conferences
<nixternal> it is time for me to step down
<vorian> nixternal: it's a darn good thing i didn't make it to uds ... we had our 5th kiddo sunday night
<nixternal> actually jono and jcastro are bad influences
<nixternal> vorian: wow, congrats!!!
<vorian> nod. i can confirm that bug
<nixternal> haha
<vorian> \o/
<crimsun> vorian: word, 'grats
<vorian> danke
<nixternal> 5th? you going for a football team or what?
<vorian> yep
<nixternal> I have one, so she could be the coach!
<vorian> basketball will have to do for now
<nixternal> the more I look at rPath, the more I become afraid, but I have to do something for work, and they just threw in this new feature called "OS Rollback Support"
<nixternal> I only know of 1 OS that does it, and does it well
<vorian> foresight?
<nixternal> OK, 2...rPath and Foresight
<vorian> conary is niceish
<nixternal> Conary packaging is niceish
<vorian> very much so, i haven't tried the new stuff yet though...
<seele> tb?
<ScottK> Tech Board.
<seele> ah
<crimsun> seele: are you going to the nova girlgeek dinner tomorrow night?
<seele> crimsun: no.. i'm still recovering from all the excitement from last week :)
<seele> is it coed?  are you going?
<crimsun> seele: yes, and yes
<ScottK> nixternal: I told you you should have moved.
<seele> crimsun: cool
<seele> ScottK: he said he's going to be visiting sometime soon
<seele> although i agree.  we should make DC a Kubuntu hub :)
<ScottK> Yeah, he threatened not to tell me when he was coming because I was teasing him.
<seele> hehe
 * seele yawns
<seele> ugh.. should get some sleep.  l8r all
<nixternal> g'nite
<nixternal> guess I should...haven't debated on if I will work from home tomorrow or not
<nixternal> depends on how big the snowman looks in the morning
<nixternal> Irssi uptime: 41d 14h 11m 14s
<nixternal> on that note, it is time for sleep
<nixternal> g'nite
 * NCommander files KDE bugs
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: plasmoid-quickaccess seems to be just about the last thing wanting libplasma2.  I kicked it off the CD for the Alpha.  We can add it back after you get it ported to libplasma3.
<NCommander> apachelogger, https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=177965 - mind seeing if you can get someone to take a look at this?
<rgreening> ScottK == teh awesome
<ubottu> KDE bug 177965 in KDE4 (cmake) "FindPyQT4 provides no method of accessing SIP configuration options" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<NCommander> I'm not going to use it in my fix for KDE on ARM, but its necessary when Sime wants to build a proper fix
<ScottK> Riddell: Once the binary promotions I've asked slangasek or pitti to do are done, I think we'll be in good shape for the Alpha.  Everything else is uploaded, seed shuffled, etc.
<NCommander> Anyone here a cmake guru?
<NCommander> ScottK, ping
<ScottK> NCommander: Pong.  Not me.
<NCommander> o_o?
 * ScottK is not a Cmake guru
<NCommander> No, I solved it in a really hacky fashion
<NCommander> upstream can dehackify it if they want
<NCommander> ScottK, is it too late to get the last uploads of python-qt4/kde4libs/kde4bindings to fix it on ARM?
<NCommander> (I hope)
<Riddell> ScottK: beta 2 all uploaded?
<ScottK> Riddell: I think so.
 * ScottK wasn't counting.
<ScottK> Riddell: I've been looking an the Jaunty problems page and component mismatches.
<Riddell> ScottK: excellent
<ScottK> Riddell: Is getting armel working with KDE a release goal worthy of uploading during the freeze?
<ScottK> Riddell: You can do binary promotions, right?
 * ScottK shoves the list at Riddell
<ScottK> python-plasma libkdcraw7 libkdcraw7-dev libkexiv2-7 libkexiv2-7-dev all need promoting.
<ScottK> NCommander: If Riddell says it's a release goal, I'll upload them tomorrow.
<NCommander> Its all in bazaar
<ScottK> If he doesnt' say it's not a release goal, I may anyway.
<NCommander> and on its way to my PPA for a final rebuild test or two
<ScottK> NCommander: Which packages again? kde4linbs, python-qt4, and kde4bindings?
<NCommander> python-qt4, kdelibs, and kde4bindings
<NCommander> I versioned bindings correctly so it will dep-wait until the previous two are properly built
<ScottK> NCommander: kde4libs, right?
<NCommander> no, kde4libs and python-qt4 can go in either other
<NCommander> kde4bindings requires both of those to be updated
<NCommander> The dependencies are correct so it all works :-)
<ScottK> Right, but you said kdelibs, not kde4libs.  Just making sure.
<NCommander> oh, sorry
<Riddell> ScottK: all promoted
<ScottK> Riddell: Thanks.
<NCommander> ScottK, I'm uploading my PPA if you don't wish to test build
<ScottK> NCommander: Link me at some point.  I'm going to be here soonish.
<NCommander> ScottK, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python-qt4/+bug/308814
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 308814 in python-qt4 "Patches for kde4bindings to build it on ARM" [High,In progress]
<NCommander> I know the python-qt4 is perfect, if your not going to upload for alpha 2, then I'm going to rebuld kde4libs all the way through on ARM (which will take about two days)
<ScottK> Riddell: Comments on uploading the armel fixes for Alpha 2 or wait until after the freeze?
<_Groo_> hey/2 all
<_Groo_> anyone alive?
<_Groo_> im working on kipi-plugins 0.2 and digikam 0.10 for intrepid/jaunty
<_Groo_> also i finished koffice2-kde4 beta4 and kvirc 4.00
<_Groo_> hi/2 all..
<_Groo_> anyone alive yet?
<Hobbsee> no, everyone's dead.
<Hobbsee> they were earlier though, before you came in the first time.  go figure
<_Groo_> Hobbsee: hehehe
<_Groo_> ok, i now finished kipi-plugins 0.2.0 for kde4, compiling digikam 0.10 for kde4 , fixed kvirc and koffice2-kde4 beta 4... where can i dump all my work? (dont say trash pls) :P
<_Groo_> Hobbsee: are you there>
<crimsun> _Groo_: perhaps revu or a ppa
<Hobbsee> (no)
<_Groo_> crimsun: my idea was for you guys to review it so we could add it for intrepid + jaunty
<_Groo_> maybe in kubuntu-experimetal ppa
<_Groo_> digikam-kde4 0.10 beta6 is complete + kipi-plugins 0.2.0 beta 5 :)
<_Groo_> gwenview also inherited the kipi plugins out of the box :D
<gnomefreak> what is the main lib now for kde? used to be libmt3 IIRC?
<chris062689> Anyone know when KDE 4.2 Beta 2 is going to be packaged?
<Trouble> Yes and yes
<chris062689> "When it gets done?" :D
<Trouble> lol you got it
<chris062689> Do you happen to know how to get the tempature monitor in the new KDE 4.2 "System Monitor" widget working?
<Trouble> I've no idea really, I know they are working hard :)
<Trouble> the beta 2 release date was pushed back a day (to today)
<chris062689> I've running Neon right now, and it's really stable.
<chris062689> Oh?  It's on the KDE release announcement...
<Trouble> I haven't tried the temperature monitor yet I'm afraid
<chris062689> I can't figure out how to get it working :(
<chris062689> And that (for me) is one of the most exiciting features :)
<Trouble> Where's the release announcement?
<chris062689> I could have swarn I saw it...
<chris062689> *shrugs*
<Trouble> It's not on the KDE homepage yet
<chris062689> Oh well, the Neon build is as close as it's going to get to Beta 2 right now ^_^;
<Trouble> Though they've started to edit the beta 1 release page
<Trouble> (http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.2-beta2.php)
<Trouble> So I'm sure they'll publish it on the home page later today
<chris062689> Yeah, that's what I read.
<chris062689> Someone must have posted to the edited article >_>
<Trouble> Yea :)
<chris062689> Im still amazed at how stable it is
<chris062689> Heck, they might as well release THIS as 4.2; since there's going to be no new features lol
<chris062689> DOH
<chris062689> Plasma just crashed, lol
<Trouble> rofl
<chris062689> I want to help develop Kubuntu, but.. I have zero experience at packaging, programming, (anything really)
<chris062689> I know a decent amount about Linux in general though
<gnomefreak> was libqt3-mt updated for kde4? or is there a different lib in its place?
<cbr> can i report bugs about 4.2?
<cbr> or should i report them to the kde.org bugzilla or smth?
<nicolab80> Hi
<nicolab80> I'm a c++ developer
<nicolab80> I would like to help you
<nicolab80> I have previous experience with qt
<nicolab80> Is there any task for me?
<Arby> almost certainly, we just need to find the right one :)
<Arby> Riddell: apachelogger what have we got for a willing c++ coder ^^ ?
<_Groo_> nicolab80: did you read http://www.kde.org/getinvolved/ ?
<_Groo_> Arby: btw ive completed to port kipi-plugins 0.2.0 and digikam 0.10
<_Groo_> Arby: also fixed kvirc and koffice2 beta4
<_Groo_> no one gives a damn for my work oO
<Arby> _Groo_: sorry I'm at work
<Arby> got called away
<_Groo_> Arby: :P :)
<Arby> _Groo_: you need somebody to review your work and then upload
<Arby> and I can't do that
<_Groo_> Arby: yeah, im waiting for apachelogger to show up... compiling in the ppa meanwhile
<Arby> _Groo_: yep, he's your man :)
<Arby> mornings (European time) are always quiet in here for some reason
<_Groo_> Arby: im in latin america but yeah... ppl are all sleepy :D
<_Groo_> Arby: where are you from?
<Arby> _Groo_: UK
<_Groo_> Arby: im portuguese, but living currently in brasil
<_Groo_> Arby: my brother is in london
<Arby> cool, the more the merrier
<Arby> having non-English speakers is always handy to :)
<Arby> right, better stop slacking and get back to work
<Arby> _Groo_: stick around, your work is more than welcome :)
 * Arby -> $dayjob
<_Groo_> Arby: :)
<nicolab80> _Groo_: I read
<nicolab80> is it better to work with kubuntu or kde?
<_Groo_> nicolab80: kubuntu is a distro.. kde is the real thing (TM)...
<_Groo_> nicolab80: you can work with both
<_Groo_> nicolab80: open source is about choosing and beeing happy :)
<nicolab80> :)
<_Groo_> nicolab80: but kde also needs good qt devels..
<_Groo_> i mean always
<nicolab80> I'm looking for little task to start
<_Groo_> choose a mentor in kde and they'll guide you along
<nicolab80> ok! Thank you!
<_Groo_> nicolab80: you welcome
<cbr> changing channels in irssi in konsole 4.1.85 takes like half a second :o
<apachelogger> ScottK: that rsibreak thing got nothing todo with neon at all
<apachelogger> Sime: pretty pretty please take a look at https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=177965
<ubottu> KDE bug 177965 in KDE4 (cmake) "FindPyQT4 provides no method of accessing SIP configuration options" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<Nightrose> apachelogger: sebr said the amarok 2 package still seems to have a ruby dep - can you check that please?
<apachelogger> possible
<apachelogger> Nightrose: I am not going to rebuild them because of that though
<Nightrose> *nod*
<Nightrose> for the next release though
<Nightrose> something to keep in mind
<apachelogger> or something to fix and commit right away :P
<Nightrose> :P
<Nightrose> even better
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: upstream fixed the moon
<JontheEchidna> committed for rc1
 * apachelogger also drops the workspace dep as well
<apachelogger> wth
<apachelogger> "I think 1024x768 is probably the most widely used size of screen on laptops."
<apachelogger> does our prophet live on the moon?... to connect to what JontheEchidna said :P
<apachelogger> Nightrose: committed
 * Nightrose hands apachelogger a cookie
<Nightrose> thx :)
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: you didn't bump build deps in kdeartwork
 * apachelogger eats cookie
<_Groo_> apachelogger: eyah apachelogger
<_Groo_> apachelogger: have a few goodies for you today :)
<apachelogger> that doesn't sound good
<_Groo_> apachelogger: kipi-plugins 0.2.0 for kde4 (intrepid backport) and digikam 0.10.0 f for kde4 (same thing).. both are jaunty compatible
<_Groo_> also i fixed the kvirc package
<_Groo_> kipi and digikam are available from my ppa
<apachelogger> digikam can't build against 4.1
<apachelogger> thus kipi is a no-go as well
<_Groo_> i can send you the diffs if you want.. tested it a lot... gewnview inherited kipi-plguins just fine also
<_Groo_> apachelogger: ist for kde 4.2... ence the build for kubuntu-experiemtnal
<_Groo_> apachelogger: the idea is to include them for jaunty and kde 4.2 beta 2
<apachelogger> so what does this have to do with intrepid-backports?
<_Groo_> apachelogger: no, i explained it wrongly.. i meant i built in in intrepid using the kubuntu-experimetnal ppa dep... so it can be included in the next kde 4.2 beta 2 AND jaunty
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> _Groo_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SponsorshipProcess
<apachelogger> besides, someone is working on digikam I think
<JontheEchidna> ^^working on it for jaunty anyways
<_Groo_> apachelogger: i already did it...
<apachelogger> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=digikam-kde4
<_Groo_> ok
<_Groo_> how about kipi?
<_Groo_> kipi should be treated as a new package in jaunty?
<apachelogger> no kipi before digikam kde3 is kicked out
<_Groo_> since is a kde4 version
<apachelogger> _Groo_: depends on how you packaged it
<apachelogger> but usually not
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: why digikam-kde4 btw?
<apachelogger> if you happen to know
<_Groo_> i packaged it as kipi-plugin-kde4 with kipi conflict for kde3 verison
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: no clue
<apachelogger> _Groo_: no need, AFAIK gwenview and digikam use it
<apachelogger> so the kde3 version would either have to be removed or supersed
<apachelogger> I would prefer the latter
<_Groo_> digikam-kde4 so it wont ve confused and to be easier to conflict with digikam for kde3
<apachelogger> there is no need for the KDE 3 version anymore
<_Groo_> exactly
<apachelogger> I find this all very confusing
<_Groo_> but it still lives in intrepid.. so i created it with the kde4 added, anyway it appears to be the standard for new packages anyway for kde4.. amarok-kde4, krvirc-kde4, etc
<apachelogger> it is not
<apachelogger> there is no amarok-kde4 in jaunty because it will be added as amarok once mysql 5.1 is available
<_Groo_> intrepid still has digikam and kipi (kde3) version, who dont have any more deps.. since gwenview (which is kde4) isnt using kipi...
<_Groo_> so to be able to maintain digikam and kipi (if you choose to use kde3) and still be able to use kde4 versions safely, i named them kipi kde4 and digikam kde4 which conflicts with the kde3 versions just to be safe
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> I think I get the thinking problem here
<apachelogger> _Groo_: you should be thinking about jaunty
<apachelogger> and in jaunty digikam as well as kipi ought to replace their KDE 3 counterparts
<_Groo_> its a matter of renaming the damn thing anyway :O i couldnt care less what name you devs give the damn thing.. im just rtying to help and create the packages with all deps and stuff correctly.. the name is the least impopirtant opart
<_Groo_> yes, but i made this first packages specifically for kde 4.2 beta 2!!!! to be used with kde-experimental since beta2 is around the corner.. and this same packages can be used for jaunty, just need to be renamed
 * apachelogger cuts the jaunty part
 * _Groo_ gonna start to kill some kitties
<_Groo_> small ones... cute ones
<apachelogger> _Groo_: I don't agree on the -kde4 suffix for kipi
<apachelogger> it forces us to introduce appropriate repalces in jaunty
<apachelogger> can live with digikam-kde4
<apachelogger> anyway
<_Groo_> apachelogger: so what you sugest for kde-experimental?
<apachelogger> _Groo_: go talk to JontheEchidna, he's working on b2, he can upload your stuff to experimental along with it
 * JontheEchidna waves
<_Groo_> hi JontheEchidna
 * JontheEchidna has been reading
<apachelogger> that said
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: didn't our very own tonio upload kipi already?
<apachelogger> ...jauntywise...
<_Groo_> )(@#*(*@#*&#*(#*&@*!&)!(*@(!&@*!)*&!@(*!(@*)!(*@)(!*@
<JontheEchidna> I think tonio did kipi-plugins for his ppa at least
<apachelogger> https://edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-experimental/+archive?field.name_filter=kipi&field.status_filter=published
<_Groo_> its easy to do for jaunty.. is harder for intrepid
<JontheEchidna> but it's not in experimental
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: link
<apachelogger> _Groo_: how so?
<_Groo_> since you need the experimental ppa, and force some libs
<apachelogger> Oo
<_Groo_> example..
<_Groo_> intrepid has libkdcraw5 , experimetnal as libkdcraw7 and kipi + digikam NEED libkdcraw7
<_Groo_> just a stupid ex... jaunty is much more clean
<_Groo_> so to be able to make this work with intrepid + experimetnap PPA you must be more careful when building the thing..
<JontheEchidna> yeah, changes do need to be made when backporting. That's why it's called backporting :P
<_Groo_> cause some libs must be carefully superseeded without breaking everything
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: thanks for the sarcasm..
<_Groo_> well anyway, its all in my ppa.. take it, leave it.. just trying to help, it isnt like im being paid or anything...
<cbr> apachelogger: i'm using the amarok 2.0 which is packaged by you (?) from a ppa
<cbr> can't seem to play tracks from one particular album
<cbr> very strange
<apachelogger> #amarok
<apachelogger> maybe amarok2 is boken and we shouldn't ship it in jaunty
<apachelogger> that said
<apachelogger> Nightrose: while browsing through comments on various sites I noticed that quite some people complained about Amark doing weird things with their collection
<apachelogger> where Amarok claims metallica is bach or something like that
<Nightrose> hmmmm not heard of any such complains yet
<Nightrose> if you see them please give me links
<apachelogger> I think there was such a claim with screenie on golem
<apachelogger> lemme check
<apachelogger> ha
<apachelogger> first one :D
<apachelogger> Nightrose: http://forum.golem.de/read.php?29435,1557709,1557709#msg-1557709
<Nightrose> thx
<apachelogger> Nightrose: maybe it is a conversion issue?
<Nightrose> apachelogger: yea might be
<Nightrose> i'll talk to seb
<apachelogger> thx
<cbr> oh, it's actually not amarok
<cbr> it's phonon
<cbr> the xine backend 4.1.85 fails to play any music
<cbr> and the gstreamer backend fails to play that album
<apachelogger> cbr: in a KDE 4 environment?
<cbr> yup
<apachelogger> ... 4.2...
<cbr> amarok 2.0 in 4.2 beta2
<cbr> oh
<cbr> maybe i need the libxine-ffmpeg stuff
<apachelogger> that is very possible :P
<cbr> uhuh
<cbr> that was probably it in case of xine :p
<cbr> yeah, and xine plays that album as well
<cbr> so it's the gstreamer backend to blame
 * cbr uninstalls everything gstreamer-related in a moment of blind anger
<cbr> :p
<cbr> openoffice needs gstreamer?
<apachelogger> cbr: it suggests/recommends it I think
<apachelogger> they patched it to use gstreamer for multimedia content (in presentations for example)
 * apachelogger doesn't get why they don't use the java multimedia stuff though
 * JontheEchidna doesn't get why they use java at all :P
<JontheEchidna> java is to JontheEchidna as python is to apachelogger
<apachelogger> you don't know how to speak tha java?
<JontheEchidna> nein!
<apachelogger> oh dear
<f4l3> hi
<Notch-1> hi, i'm looking for the persistent/casper mode developers, can somebody help me?
<f4l3> I was looking to help the packaging of kde4.2b
<f4l3> who's working on packaging 4.2?
 * apachelogger raises hand
 * JontheEchidna raises hand
<apachelogger> Notch-1: the what now?
<apachelogger> hellos btw ;-)
<JontheEchidna> we're pretty much done with the packaging though
<Notch-1> apachelogger: ?? i don't understand :P
<f4l3> JontheEchidna: have you packaged the libmsn?
<Notch-1> ahhhh, you are the developer? :D
<JontheEchidna> f4l3: working on that right now actually
<JontheEchidna> kdenetwork is the only one left :)
<apachelogger> Notch-1: the developer of what?
<JontheEchidna> ahaha: http://flickr.com/photos/30999249@N04/3112940773/sizes/o/
<Notch-1> apachelogger: the persistent mode
<Notch-1> (the casper scripts)
<Notch-1> googling "persistent" i got only tons of howtos...
<apachelogger> my brain behaves just like google
<Notch-1> :D
<apachelogger> casper is the livesession/installer thingy, isn't it?
<Notch-1> good for you then :D
<Notch-1> yes
<apachelogger> Notch-1: #ubuntu-devel
<f4l3> JontheEchidna: ok, I think that I will have to wait to help, then ;)
<f4l3> but maybe I'll be able to work on kdevelop4, if noone did it already
<apachelogger> I don't think we have a capser developer here
<Notch-1> right, i should know this :P
<apachelogger> f4l3: do you have the tars for that?
<Notch-1> thanks, anyway
<f4l3> apachelogger: tars?
<f4l3> .tar?
<apachelogger> f4l3: tarballs for kdevelop4/kdevplatform
<apachelogger> yus .tar ;-)
<f4l3> apachelogger: the source is not in the kde's svn?
<apachelogger> f4l3: the source, but not the tarballs
<apachelogger> we use to package releases not SVN snapshots ;-)
<f4l3> apachelogger: http://websvn.kde.org/tags/kdevelop/3.9.84/ ;)
<f4l3> apachelogger: Is a beta, I guess
<f4l3> I was asking because I have seen a very good review on planet, yesterday
<apachelogger> f4l3: something prereleases at least
<apachelogger> f4l3: feel free to prepare the packages
<f4l3> apachelogger: after I'll pass it to you?
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> or ScottK or Riddell...
<f4l3> whola package or only some files?
<f4l3> *whole
<apachelogger> f4l3: usually diff.gz and dsc are enough
<f4l3> dsc?
<apachelogger> the .dsc file
<f4l3> ah, ok
<apachelogger> f4l3: you might want to take a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SponsorshipProcess
<f4l3> apachelogger: ok, thankyou
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: did I laugh at you already?
<JontheEchidna> uh
<JontheEchidna> in regards to what?
<JontheEchidna> :P
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: haha! my akonadi is superior to yours :P
<apachelogger> or maybe it is not
<BluesKaj> akonadi is a bit of a mystery to me , can i use it to serve files on our windows network ?
<apachelogger> b
<apachelogger> BluesKaj: no
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: ahhh, all my fault
 * apachelogger forgot to batbuild
<BluesKaj> tried uninstalling akonadi ,but it wants to take most of kde with it ... i find that kind of a pi**-off :(
<apachelogger> so don't uninstall it
<BluesKaj> apachelogger, nothing like stating the obvious ... smartass eh
 * apachelogger doesn't get the problem
<apachelogger> NCommander: in bzr the changelog distro should be UNRELEASED until the revision gets uploaded
<ScottK> apachelogger: Are you looking into NCommander's changes?
<apachelogger> ScottK: just stumbled upon kdelibs when I was pushing the remaining .85 branches
<apachelogger> ScottK, NCommander: <knusperfrosch> apachelogger: PyQt4 isn't working anymore, don't know if this related to kde-4.1.80 packages: the sip module supports API v3.0 to v3.7 but the PyQt4.QtCore module requires API v3.8
<apachelogger> any ideas about that?
<ScottK> apachelogger: No.
<apachelogger> very weird
<ScottK> I remember NCommander complaining about his eyes bleeding when he looked at the SIP code.
<knusperfrosch> PyQt4 isn't working anymore, don't know if this related to kde-4.1.80 packages: the sip module supports API v3.0 to v3.7 but the PyQt4.QtCore module requires API v3.8
<ScottK> I don't suppose there's a handy new SIP release that fixes that?
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> knusperfrosch: are you on intrepid?
<knusperfrosch> yes
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: are sip4 and pyqt from jaunty backported?
<JontheEchidna> yus
<apachelogger> very weird
<JontheEchidna> I backported the latest of both yesterday
<apachelogger> knusperfrosch: did you update since then?
<knusperfrosch> did today
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: or are they not published yet?
<JontheEchidna> I copied them over to -experimental
<JontheEchidna> they should be published by now
 * ScottK wonders what version of SIP knusperfrosch has installed?
<knusperfrosch> ScottK: give me a packagename
<JontheEchidna> hmm
<JontheEchidna> for some reason sip never made it
<nixternal> I have started seeing a nasty bug that I have yet to be able to troubleshoot
<nixternal> setting: dual monitor, kde 4.2 beta packages from experimental, Intrepid
<knusperfrosch> ScottK: python-sip4? 4.7.7-1
<ScottK> knusperfrosch: sip4 or python-sip4
<ScottK> Yes
<nixternal> every now and then when I kick in the dual screen, the 2nd display will split in half and show part of the 1st desktop and then part of the 2nd desktop
 * JontheEchidna copies over 4.7.9 to experimental
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Great.
<ScottK> knusperfrosch: That should solve that problem.
<JontheEchidna> knusperfrosch: sorry about that
<nixternal> annoying, but no biggy...and then out of nowhere, either KDE or xorg keeps bombing out...and it just started doing this
<knusperfrosch> JontheEchidna: thx for fixing!
<knusperfrosch> JontheEchidna: i'd complain if i wouldn't use experimental *g*
 * ScottK thinks maybe we need an even scarier name.
<rgreening> scarimental?
<knusperfrosch> LOL
<rgreening> urmentalifuusethisppa?
<ScottK> kubuntu-experimental-data-eating
 * nixternal notes that trunk build is far more stable than experimental packages
<knusperfrosch> well adept in 8.04 was dataeating
<rgreening> num-num-num
<ScottK> nixternal: Then I guess you aren't having any X problems?
<knusperfrosch> ate alsmost all my backages, linux without a kernel isn't really usefull...
<nixternal> don't have trunk running on my work laptop
<nixternal> only at home on my build box
<ScottK> Oh.
<knusperfrosch> i'd rather say: don't have any lts version running on your work laptop ;)
<nixternal> anyone want to move to Chicago and work for me?
<nixternal> if you are hot stuff, then we would help pay for moving
<jussi01> nixternal: depends how much you are paying ;P
<ScottK> apachelogger: Are you uploading NCommander's kde4libs change?
<nixternal> you would be doing: Linux Development, RPM Packaging, Appliance hardware R&D
<jussi01> but Im not hot stuff, so no.
<ScottK> nixternal: For RPM packaging it'd have to be a lot.
<nixternal> RPM packaging until we switch of course to either rPath or Ubuntu
<knusperfrosch> i'll move anywhere for a any number with more than 6 digits
<knusperfrosch> ..except bagdad
<nixternal> rPath is currently winning in the battle due to the ability to roll back updates properly
 * jussi01 sends knusperfrosch to zimbabwe for 6 of their digits :P
<nixternal> knusperfrosch: every civilian in baghdad is making 6 figures and then some
<apachelogger> ScottK: I am leaving in less than 5 minutes + I think we should leave it alone for now, I will upload a new tarball once the alpha is out anyway
<nixternal> that's like $11 USD jussi01 :)
<rgreening> oh baby nixternal
<jussi01> nixternal: today maybe, tomorrow itll be 5$
<nixternal> plus I am not going to pay someone who works for me the same pay :)
<ScottK> apachelogger: Sounds good.  I'm all for waiting, but was going to do python-qt4 if you were doing kde4libs, just to keep them in sync.
<apachelogger> ok, I'll poke you when I am uploading kde4libs
 * ScottK goes back to trying to figure out why uploading kdeplasma-addons didn't make it disappear off of http://people.ubuntu.com/~ubuntu-archive/testing/jaunty_probs.html
<nixternal> ScottK: libplasma3?
<nixternal> that's all I changed in that package and it worked for me
<nixternal> I thought Jaunty had 4.1.80+ not 4.1.2
<knusperfrosch> nixternal: what do you use for dualhead? on my intel-855gm im using a virtual desktop
<ScottK> nixternal: It does.
<ScottK> nixternal: That's from a while ago.
<nixternal> knusperfrosch: Intel 945GM using xrandr
<nixternal> ahhh, OK
<knusperfrosch> s/desktop/display/
<nixternal> ScottK: changing libplasma2 to libplasma3 in the depends fixed the "uninstallable binaries"
<ScottK> Yeah, well we uploaded that yesterday.
<nixternal> and it is still booged huh
<ScottK> So now I'm looking for rdpends causing the old version to hang around NBS.
<ScottK> NCommander: Any idea why kde4bindings no longer even tries to get built on hppa? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+source/kde4bindings/4:4.1.85-0ubuntu1
<ScottK> NCommander: Bug #306005 relates.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 306005 in soyuz "Soyuz forgot about hppa for kde4bindings uploads" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/306005
<ScottK> vorian: Gotta version the conflicts on the old package for transitional packages or you get total uninstallabliity.
 * ScottK decides to punt the transitional package.
 * ScottK kicks konversation off the CD.
<ScottK> (Gotta make room).
<jussi01> ScottK: so what are the current thoughts on quassel?
<seele> wow.. i feel like we've had this conversation already.  quassel isn't an option for the default irc client
<jussi01> seele: ok. thats what I was waitign for the update on. thanks.
<ScottK> jussi01: I've been using it for several days now and I have to agree.
<jussi01> ScottK: out of curiousity, are you using git or the version in ubuntu?
 * JontheEchidna didn't have the patience to set quassel up to even work
<ScottK> In about two hours, someone please remind me if I did put my kdeplasma-addons changes in bzr.
<ScottK> jussi01: Jaunty version backported to Intrepid.
<jussi01> !info quassel jaunty
<ubottu> quassel (source: quassel): distributed, Qt based, IRC client using a central core component. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.1-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 2094 kB, installed size 4384 kB
<jussi01> ScottK: ok. well many thanks for considering it, I would have loved to see it happen, and the quassel devs also (they did say give them a list of things to fix) but anyway. moving on. thanks again.
<ScottK> jussi01: I started a list, but each time I made a note, I hit one or two more things.
<jussi01> ScottK: hehe. ok then.
<ScottK> Fundamentally though, I think the two part split would cause lots of support problems, even though one need not use it.
<ScottK> Working tab completion would be nice.
<ScottK> I also tried their bug tracker to see if stuff was already reported and couldn't figure out how to search.
<jussi01> ScottK: the two part split thing could be disabled by default, and working tab completion? what doesnt work about it?
<ScottK> Completes the first match instead of giving you a list of possible completions like Konversation (or Bash) does.
<jussi01> ScottK: and in mantis, just for the future, you click view issues, then there is a search box ;)
<ScottK> Tried thesearch box to no obvious effect
<jussi01> ScottK: ahh, you prefer that way, could be added easily. thing is, continue pressing tab and it cycles through them
<ScottK> See, I had no idea of that and didn't try as it's not the way tab completion normally works.
<jussi01> ScottK: konversation has an option to set it like that... (last time i checked)
<ScottK> BTW, CD is currently seriously over-sized, so please have a look at kubuntu-meta and I'd like recommendations on what else we can punt off the CD.
<smarter> well, it's the way tab completion works on a shell, so I find it normal imho :]
 * ScottK heads out for a while.
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: bluez-cups and -utils, since they dont' work anyway
<ScottK> Right.  I dumped kdebluetooth, but not those.
<ScottK> Others?
<JontheEchidna> real men don't use gdebi-kde
<smarter> when we'll finally have a replacement for knetworkmanager, I'll guess we'll be able to remove the kdelibs?
<JontheEchidna> okular-extra-backends looks optional today
<JontheEchidna> not that big though
<smarter> oh, there is still k3b, grmbl
<jussi01> anyone know when k3b is getting ported/done?
<smarter> it's been in porting for years :P
<jussi01> smarter: lol... see the last word... :P
 * JontheEchidna awaits official beta2 release announcement so he can announce the kubuntu one
<Nightrose> JontheEchidna: delayed until tomorrow last i heard
<Nightrose> so at least another 10 hours i'd say - probably more
<JontheEchidna> Nightrose: that's what I heard yesterday
<JontheEchidna> :(
<JontheEchidna> stoopid timezones
<jjesse> damn those timezones, why can't everyone just operate on my timezone
<JontheEchidna> AHAHAHA: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dfReGE5VNDM
 * JontheEchidna squirted milk out of his nose on the christmas kangaroo part
<smarter> ~time JontheEchidna
<kubotu> America - New York - Wed Dec 17 15:39 EST
<ScottK> That's a good TZ for me.  Let's all use that one.
<ScottK> okular-extra-backends only saves 67K and we need ~14mb.
<apachelogger> wooohoo
<apachelogger> vbox got 3d support
<DaSkreech> mornfall: Bye Mornfall
 * apachelogger hugs mornfall and hands him a box of cookies
<mornfall> Yeah. Goodbye folks.
 * DaSkreech mourns
<DaSkreech> I love adept :(
<mornfall> Don't forget to keep the fire.
<DaSkreech> Debtags make me smile
<mornfall> :) ... :(
<apachelogger> ~np
<kubotu> apachelogger is listening to "Jingle Bells" by Diana Krall [Christmas Songs, 2005]
 * DaSkreech goes into convulsions
<mornfall> Well, take care. Don't forget to tend to the campfire. I might get back (one of those days).
<ScottK> apachelogger: Where are we going to save 14 MB off the CD?
 * apachelogger creates a statis field around the campfire
<DaSkreech> mornfall: Will you at least hang out here so we can throw cookie crumbs atyou?
<DaSkreech> The Windows apps :)
<apachelogger> ScottK: kick kdepim and akonadi off it
<ScottK> apachelogger: Why that?
<apachelogger> ScottK: because it drags in mysql-* which should be ~40
<ScottK> Ah.
<apachelogger> ScottK: or docs, they are not updated yet I think
<mornfall> DaSkreech: Dunno. I guess I'll keep hanging in until I do the oh-so-long deferred channel cleanup.
<ScottK> Right.
<mornfall> Always glad to hear from you.
 * DaSkreech makes a garland of debtags and hangs them around mornfall's neck
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: ping
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: pong
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: time to write the beta2 nus?
<apachelogger> or change the one Riddell created
<JontheEchidna> I updated it already
<JontheEchidna> should we wait to publish it until KDE puts the announcement on the homepage?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna++
<JontheEchidna> hmm, the release info page is already linking to it
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: well, yes, even though the annoucement doesn't state the usual embargo
<JontheEchidna> but it 403's
<apachelogger> which made a german nus site post the nus already
<JontheEchidna> probably due to a copypasta
<JontheEchidna> yeah, it was posted to digg too
<apachelogger> ahead of time ;-)
<apachelogger> December 18, 2008. The KDE Community today announced the immediate availability of "Canaria"
<JontheEchidna> it feels good to be early for once :)
<NCommander> ScottK, random guess? Someone set that up in P-a-s
<ScottK> apachelogger: I think kdepim/kmail/akonadi is a good choice.  Wanna do the seed updates?
<ScottK> NCommander: Not afaict
<DaSkreech> More reasons why Ubuntu will suck in 3 years
<apachelogger> ScottK: I am not sober enough to do that really
<ScottK> OK.  I'll do it up in a bit.
<apachelogger> aye
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: well, we are inefficient right now
<Nightrose> quick everyone send him nice kde 4.2 screenshots ;-)   https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2008-December/027022.html
 * Nightrose already did
 * JontheEchidna will make one of the cube
<Xand3r> hey ho
<apachelogger> Nightrose: I don't have an acceptable resolution
<Nightrose> apachelogger: neither do i
<Nightrose> so what?
<apachelogger> unfortunately none of my laptops ever did
<apachelogger> unfortunately I don't even know someone with a laptop that matches the requirements
<Nightrose> hehe
<Xand3r> i cant find kcontrol in the repo, thats normal i know, but how i shuld change kde3 settings like color sheme ?
<apachelogger> or maybe I do, but I am not aware of it, which suggests I don't see that someone a lot, then again that wouldn't help me anyway
<apachelogger> Xand3r: you don't
<Nightrose> apachelogger: send one with the wrong resolution
<apachelogger> wouldn't work anyway since KDE 3 and KDE 4 use the same config, so you would end up with a conflict
<apachelogger> and you really don't want that
<Xand3r> apachelogger: not the answere i want to here
<apachelogger> Nightrose: will do a whole session tomorrow
<Nightrose> hehe
<Nightrose> good
<apachelogger> Xand3r: you will be assimilated!!!!!
<Xand3r> so how to solve my problem with the color?
<apachelogger> you can't
 * JontheEchidna cues evil laugh
<Xand3r> gnaa, not good
<apachelogger> or rather... you can ... just don't use KDE 3 software :P
<ScottK> Riddell: Unless you show up in the next hour or so with a magic solution to CD size, kmail and kdepim are gonna poof off the CD.
<apachelogger> poor pim :(
<NCommander> what's eating up all the disk space on the CD?
<seele> ScottK: eek what?
<apachelogger> NCommander: openoffice
<seele> ooo3?
<NCommander> I thought we seeded koffice over OOo
<ScottK> NCommander: Nope.
<apachelogger> not yet anyway
<LaserJock> hola
<apachelogger> aloha LaserJock
<seele> i dont think koffice was considered for jaunty
<ScottK> seele: Temporary until we get the rdepends smaller.
<LaserJock> does anybody know if there's final word on adept vs kpackagekit for Jaunty?
<seele> yes
<seele> unless kpackagekit blows up, we're going with it
<smarter> http://web.mornfall.net/blog/farewell__44___adept.html
<apachelogger> we can always patch kpackagekit so it blows up
<seele> nooooo
<smarter> :}
<LaserJock> ok, followup. Does/will kpackagekit have the idea of optional Recommends?
<NCommander>  ScottK did you get a word from Riddell on kde4bindings?
<DaSkreech> Does it have debtags :-(
<smarter> is there any other distro using kpackagekit atm?
<LaserJock> i.e. will it be able to tell apt to do --no-install-recommends?
<apachelogger> smarter: fedora 10 does I think
<apachelogger> ScottK: do you have a list of the biggest packages on the CD?
<kwwii> Riddell: have any knowledge of why kde doesn't use the fdo sound spec?
<apachelogger> kwwii: fdo got a sound spec?
<kwwii> apachelogger: indeed
<kwwii> ubuntu uses it
<apachelogger> kwwii: got a url at hand?
 * JontheEchidna waits for the fdo toenail spec
<DaSkreech> JontheEchidna: Submitted by the footclan?
<kwwii> http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Specifications/sound-theme-spec
<kwwii> http://cgit.freedesktop.org/~mccann/sound-theme-freedesktop/
<kwwii> http://0pointer.de/lennart/projects/libcanberra/
<apachelogger> kwwii: I would suppose it is because the spec is still drafted?
 * apachelogger for one wouldn't implement drafts
<apachelogger> kwwii: I think ruphy was working on the spec though
<apachelogger> hm
 * apachelogger cries to jussi01 and Hobbsee
<jussi01> apachelogger: ??
<apachelogger> I just had to scroll 3 times to find out what I wanted to do
 * apachelogger blames the connection flood
<apachelogger> Nightrose: so, what do we show off?
<Nightrose> apachelogger: nice applets on the desktop of course ;-)
<Nightrose> i just showed off my usual desktop
<Nightrose> that is cool enough
<apachelogger> mine is not
<Nightrose> oh and with one of Wade's wallpapers of course ;-)
 * apachelogger likes the one with KDE behind ze trees
<Nightrose> jep
<Nightrose> i used the red one with the wirl and the trees though
<apachelogger> http://aplg.kollide.net/images/osiris/snapshot189.png
<apachelogger> maybe I should make one while I am working on the kubuntu-dev-tools it looks way more busy ;-)
<Nightrose> what? no applets at all?
<Nightrose> dude!
<Nightrose> my desktop it full of them
<apachelogger> I see my desktop two times a day, when I boot up in the morning and when I boot up again after work
<Nightrose> hehe
<Nightrose> i see it more often
<apachelogger> besides, they would break all the time anyway
<JontheEchidna> so how do we send our pics in?
<DaSkreech> No kpackagekit for ibex?
<JontheEchidna> http://imagebin.ca/view/TOWdv9.html
<jussi01> JontheEchidna: nice!
<JontheEchidna> http://imagebin.ca/view/CA9YP69.html
<JontheEchidna> and thx :)
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: mail to mark
<JontheEchidna> oh noes
<JontheEchidna> gtk-qt-engine broke
<jussi01> JontheEchidna: is that not normal?
<JontheEchidna> I mean, it's not displaying gtk as qt at all
<JontheEchidna> oh, there we go. must have beena fluke
<JontheEchidna> ugh, launchpad is being slow
<LaserJock> jockey-kde should be installed by default, right?
<JontheEchidna> yes
<LaserJock> anybody happen to be interested in Education on Kubuntu?
<DaSkreech> you mean edubeuntu-desktop-kde ?
<LaserJock> well ....
<LaserJock> that's sort of where I was heading
<LaserJock> I could mostly use some testers/advisors
 * DaSkreech proposes everyone send Mark pictures of their desktop
<jussi01> LaserJock: what level of education is being targeted????
<LaserJock> jussi01: well, all levels really, but most of our stuff is for pre-school and primary school kids
<LaserJock> jussi01: but we're working on secondary and tertiary as well
<jussi01> LaserJock: ahh ok then. :)
<jussi01> LaserJock: cant wait to see the secondary and tertiary ones
<LaserJock> we've had an edubuntu-desktop-kde metapackage for some time, but I don't think it's very nice for Kubuntu users
<DaSkreech> In what way?
<ScottK> kwwii: Riddell's on vacation, so it might be a while before you get an answer.
<LaserJock> DaSkreech: well, we still have a lot of Gnome apps in it
<DaSkreech> It's an edubuntu package
<LaserJock> DaSkreech: for instance, we have dia-gnome, gpaint, pessulus, etc.
<DaSkreech> It doesn't care about the desktop
<DaSkreech> It cares about education
<LaserJock> DaSkreech: well, but there are some apps that have different gnome/kde equivalents
<DaSkreech> (ignoring that Edubuntu tried for a year to get rid of KDE apps)
<LaserJock> DaSkreech: that's not exactly true
<DaSkreech> It is exactly true
<kwwii> ScottK: he's a loser then :p
<kwwii> thanks for the heads up
<ScottK> kwwii: He's been on vacation for both Alpha milestones this cycle.  Very convenient for him.
<LaserJock> DaSkreech: please don't go into that, I'm just trying to get something better suited for Kubuntu users
<DaSkreech> LaserJock: What you are looking for is a KDE-edu package ?
<kwwii> ScottK: lazy sod
<LaserJock> DaSkreech: no, I want a Kubuntu-based educational meta-package
<LaserJock> DaSkreech: most of the educational content is shared between the two meta-packages
<LaserJock> but there are some side packages that I want to tailor more towards Kubuntu
<DaSkreech> LaserJock: It wasn't for anything malicious they needed space on the CD it's hard enough as it is without having to ship two desktop libraries on a 700 MB cd and Ubuntu obviously has more support so they tried to see if they could dowith out the KDE apps. They couldn't so they shipped on Two CDs then they became an add on project but the point is they don't care about which desktop so an edubuntu package can feasilby ship with whatever
<DaSkreech> LaserJock: So a kubuntu-edu ?
<LaserJock> DaSkreech: but it *does* matter some what it ships with
<LaserJock> on a technical level we dep on either ubuntu-desktop or kubuntu-desktop
<LaserJock> and for some useful side applications we have either gnome or kde apps, I'd rather not make Kubuntu users install more than they need
<DaSkreech> LaserJock: when you say the two educational packages you mean ubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-desktop ?
<JontheEchidna> oh craps
<LaserJock> I mean edubuntu-desktop and edubuntu-desktop-kde
<JontheEchidna> sent the email to the list instead of mark
<LaserJock> those are our two metapackages
<LaserJock> edubuntu-desktop deps on ubuntu-desktp and edubuntu-desktop-kde deps on kubuntu-desktop
<DaSkreech> JontheEchidna: It's impressive enough to show off :)
<JontheEchidna> hehe
<DaSkreech> ah ok cool
<DaSkreech> But this approach is looking at it from a point of view education on Kubuntu rather than pure education?
<LaserJock> DaSkreech: pretty much
<LaserJock> we can't really do a very good job of pure education without integrating some with the underlying desktop
<DaSkreech> What would be the difference between that and kde-edu ?
<LaserJock> you mean the KDE-Edu project?
<DaSkreech> I mean the kde-edu packages
<DaSkreech> What makes this kubuntuish ?
<LaserJock> well, we ship kde-edu of course
<LaserJock> in all cases
<LaserJock> but we also ship other things
<LaserJock> a couple examples are gpaint and pessulus
<DaSkreech> ok
<LaserJock> those have KDE equivalents, perhaps krita and kiostool
<DaSkreech> I'm not familar with gpaint
<DaSkreech> Oh Iwas about to say I think there is a kpaint :)
<LaserJock> right
<DaSkreech> kiosktool doesn't exist for KDE4 as yet
<LaserJock> right
<LaserJock> that's where I need guidance
<LaserJock> I'm not sure what alternatives would be good to use, etc.
<DaSkreech> ok well how about a list of the packages that you would like reviewed and we can provide suitable alternatives and comments
<LaserJock> gpaint, dia-gnome, gobby, inkscape, and screem would be the major ones
<DaSkreech> inkscape would likely stay
<JontheEchidna> kolourpaint could probably replace gpaint
<DaSkreech> It's a best of breed.
<DaSkreech> kolourpaint! That's it
<JontheEchidna> there is a kobby but it hasn't seen a stable release
<DaSkreech> gobby... Hmm There is Kollaborative but that's still beta
<DaSkreech> Kobby :)
<DaSkreech> !info screem
<ubottu> screem (source: screem): A GNOME website development environment. In component main, is optional. Version 0.16.1-4.2ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 1962 kB, installed size 7624 kB
<DaSkreech> Quanta
<JontheEchidna> umbrella is a uml editor
<JontheEchidna> *umbrello
<DaSkreech> Quanta has a KDE version right?
<DaSkreech> !info umbrello
<ubottu> umbrello (source: kdesdk): UML modelling tool and code generator. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.1.2-0ubuntu1.1 (intrepid), package size 2734 kB, installed size 10344 kB
<DaSkreech> !info dia-gnome
<ubottu> dia-gnome (source: dia): Diagram editor (GNOME version). In component main, is optional. Version 0.96.1-7ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 189 kB, installed size 548 kB
<DaSkreech> Is that the same thing though?
<JontheEchidna> dunno
<JontheEchidna> maybe not
<DaSkreech> Doesn't sound like it
<LaserJock> I think they're fairly similar though
<ScottK> Quanta is still KDE3
<LaserJock> I think dia is a bit more general, but it's used quite a bit for UML
 * gustavonarea wonders if somebody is trying to bring Windows "features" over to Kubuntu
<gustavonarea> I could open Kmail after restarting my system
<DaSkreech> LIke crashing?
<gustavonarea> no, please, that no, don't bring it here! ;-)
<DaSkreech> ScottK: Any portage going on?
<ScottK> I think so, but not yet mature.
<DaSkreech> LaserJock: Would it be used for engineering type work? how does it fit into the Educational space?
<DaSkreech> gustavonarea: perhaps a little more specific with the question?
<DaSkreech> ScottK: Alpha Beta? Compiles on a tuesday when the moon glints on the lake while the amarok howls ?
<ScottK> Dunno.  I think we have a kdewebdev-kde4 package or whatever it's called.
<gustavonarea> DaKreech: No, I just wanted to let you know that my problem with Kmail was solved after restarting my computer (a trick typical on Windows)
<JontheEchidna> quant-kde4 isn't included though
<LaserJock> DaSkreech: I think for drawing simple things like flowcharts
<DaSkreech> Ah yeah that's doable
<DaSkreech> gustavonarea: A logout login would probably have worked then :)
<gustavonarea> DaSkreech: Well, I upgraded from tty1 (not from X) and also restarted X many times because I had other problems to login (after I logged in, I was send back to the login screen)
<DaSkreech> Glad a restart worked for you then :)
<LaserJock> so quanta is in Universe now, is that right?
<DaSkreech> !info quanta
<ubottu> quanta (source: kdewebdev): web development environment for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.10-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 2435 kB, installed size 5900 kB
<DaSkreech> Version for KDE3
<DaSkreech> yes
<DaSkreech> I don't know how many KDE3 dependents we will have at Jaunty launch
<DaSkreech>  though k3b and konversation certainly don't look to be moving anytime soon >_>
<DaSkreech> Though both are in a state where a focused week would have them usable so..
<Riddell> kwwii: the sound theme spec is yet another FD.o spec that was written by taking what gnome has, calling it a spec and not bothering to ask what KDE needs
<DaSkreech> Riddell: Wasn't that the one that was asked not to wrap it in a C++ wrapper?
<LaserJock> DaSkreech: so maybe kolourpaint and umbrello would be good, but leave the rest for now
<LaserJock> I might leave out screem as it's sort of junky
<LaserJock> I'd hate to have people install a chunk of Gnome for a buggy crashy package
<Riddell> LaserJock: what's this?
<LaserJock> Riddell: I'm working on edubuntu-desktop-kde
<LaserJock> Riddell: making a bit better for Kubuntu people as we left quite a bit of gnome-based dependencies
<Riddell> oh, nice
<seele> w/in 5
<rgreening> Riddell: hows you KDE4 porting skillz?
<seele> grr
<ScottK> If someone could start working on release notes for Alpha 2, that'd be great.
<rgreening> where's jjesse :)
<Riddell> rgreening: something needs porting?
<ScottK> + KDE4.2 beta2 -Bluetooth is still broken and kmail/kdepim not on the CD (but can be installed from the archives).
<rgreening> Riddell: you know that flash patch...
<rgreening> Riddell: lot's of kde3'isms
<rgreening> I've got some of it ported.. just working out the last bits...
<rgreening> I may need to bug someone if I get stuck.
<rgreening> :P
<ScottK> nixternal: ^^^ Release notes???
<NCommander> rgreening, !
<kwwii> Riddell: agreed, so what can I do to take the next step and work things out
<rgreening> NCommander: ola mon ami. Como estas? (talk about mixing lang packs)
<kwwii> Riddell: even rodney agrees that the spec is b0rked
<NCommander> Ew
<kwwii> Riddell: who should I talk to?
<Riddell> kwwii: what's the issue?
<kwwii> Riddell: working out a decent cross desktop naming spec and set of compatible sounds to make a new theme
<kwwii> Riddell: I was contacted by an experienced sound designer (hollywood films, famous games, several cell phone companies) who wants to make sounds for ubuntu, it would be a shame to miss kubuntu in the process
<kwwii> ubuntu is currently following the fdo spec for sake of togetherness
<Riddell> well hard way would be to find someone to change whatever KDE does to use whatever someone put on FD.o (for the sake of togetherness), easy way would be just to have the sounds installed with whatever configuration file KDE needs to use them
<DaSkreech> LaserJock: This is for jaunty?
<DaSkreech> !info scribus
<ubottu> scribus (source: scribus): Open Source Desktop Page Layout. In component main, is optional. Version 1.3.3.12.dfsg-1ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 9249 kB, installed size 26632 kB
<DaSkreech> Isn't there a KDE SVG editor?
<Riddell> not until koffice 2 comes out
<kwwii> Riddell: I think it would come down to a mix of the two
<kwwii> oh, and then there will be a good svg editor?
<LaserJock> DaSkreech: yep
<DaSkreech> kwwii: Scott willams?
<kwwii> I spent quite some time explaining to someone how things should work...can't wait to see what comes out of that
<Riddell> kwwii: I never saig "good" :)
<DaSkreech> Riddell: Think any of the replacements named will have KDE4 stuff floatable by Jaunty?
<kwwii> DaSkreech: never heard of him, link?
<kwwii> google says he plays basketball
<kwwii> which is a good talent
<kwwii> but still....
<Riddell> DaSkreech: replacements for what?
<kwwii> Riddell: the funky thing is that karbon had a killer interface years ago
<DaSkreech> Riddell: Pessulsus (sp) Screem, inkscape, gobby
<kwwii> and yet, the app functionality/feature-set and stability simply lacked
<kwwii> my 11 year old son got into inkscape the other day and is hooked
<kwwii> he spends hours drawing...asking me questions again and again
<kwwii> by the time he is 13 he will probably be able to do my job :p
<LaserJock> DaSkreech: pessulus would be replaced by kiosktool
 * DaSkreech signs him up on launchpad
<DaSkreech> kwwii: Bah I meant Gregson Williams
<Riddell> kiosktool is gone
<Riddell> no KDE 4 version (yet)
<DaSkreech> Kiosk wors though
<DaSkreech> works
<LaserJock> right, I'm just saying that it's the equivalent
<LaserJock> we wouldn't dep on it until it's KDE4, but when it is we'll probably do it
<kwwii> DaSkreech: nope, it's someone else :p
<DaSkreech> Damn. I want people to weep when my login music plays :-P
<kwwii> DaSkreech: Diego Stocco ...but don't go bothering him :p
 * DaSkreech hugs LaserJock
<DaSkreech> The master is working eh kwwii?
<kwwii> ;)
<DaSkreech> !!!
<DaSkreech> He has a very loud site
<DaSkreech> totally overruled my David bowie :(
<DaSkreech> Ironically Sound and Vision >_>
<kwwii> this guy knows what he is doing, seriously...it is freaky
<kwwii> he sent a package of sounds made out of household items that would blow your mind
<kwwii> I am really looking forward to the results
<DaSkreech> Ha ha I should send you a mix a friend made
<Riddell> how many sounds does ubuntu enable by default?
<Riddell> we have two I think
<DaSkreech> he was trying to do a CD and Windows kept crashing so he recorded the sound on his mac and windows crashing is by far the best track on the album
<kwwii> :p
<DaSkreech> When KDE4.0 shipped one of them was moving the mouse I swear. KDE just wouldn't keep quiet
<kwwii> Riddell: a handfull
<kwwii> The terminal bell and a generic bell for X11 or other window systems
<kwwii> Actions
<kwwii> <1s
<kwwii> 11K
<kwwii> bell.ogg
<kwwii> Used for both bell-terminal and bell-window-system.
<kwwii> When a button is pressed
<kwwii> Input Feedback
<kwwii> <1s
<kwwii> 8.8K
<kwwii> button-pressed.ogg
<kwwii> When a toggle/check/radio button is deactivated.
<kwwii> Input Feedback
<kwwii> <1s
<kwwii> 4.0K
<kwwii> button-toggle-off.ogg
<kwwii> When a toggle/check/radio button is activated.
<kwwii> Input Feedback
<kwwii> <1s
<kwwii> 4.0K
<kwwii> button-toggle-on.ogg
 * DaSkreech kicks kwwii
<kwwii> When a user logs into the system
<kwwii> Notifications
<kwwii> ~7s
<kwwii> 102K
<kwwii> desktop-login.ogg
<kwwii> Time limited until desktop appears.
<kwwii> When a user logs out of the system.
<kwwii> Notifications
<kwwii> ~1s
<kwwii> 27K
<kwwii> desktop-logout.ogg
<kwwii> Time limited until desktop disappears.
<kwwii> When a dialog is opened to explain an error condition to the user.
<kwwii> Alerts
<kwwii> <1s
<kwwii> 11K
<kwwii> dialog-error.ogg
<DaSkreech> Can someone please kick him :(
<kwwii> When a dialog is opened to give information to the user that may be pertinent to the requested action.
<kwwii> Notifications
<kwwii> <1s
<kwwii> 5.3K
<kwwii> dialog-information.ogg
<kwwii> When a dialog is opened to ask the user a question.
<kwwii> Notifications
<kwwii> <1s
<kwwii> 67K dialog-question.wav
<kwwii> Linked to a non-standard name "question.wav” for the login manager (GDM). Advises the user to enter their login name.
<kwwii> When a dialog is opened to give information to the user that may be pertinent to the requested action.
<kwwii> Notifications
<kwwii> ~1s
<kwwii> 12K
<kwwii> dialog-warning.ogg
<kwwii> Played when the user enters the incorrect password in the login manager (GDM).
<kwwii> When an phone/voip call is coming in.
<kwwii> Actions
<kwwii> ~2s
<kwwii> 47K
<kwwii> phone-incoming-call.ogg
<kwwii> Usually some kind of ring sound.
<kwwii> When a window is slided in or out by some means.
<kwwii> Input Feedback
<kwwii> <1s
<kwwii> 6.9K
<kwwii> window-slide.ogg
<kwwii> Used for both window-slide-in and window-slide-out, for example when un/minimizing apps to the panel.
<kwwii> ouch
<kwwii> that sucked
<kwwii> sorry
<kwwii> no doubt
 * kwwii stupid
<kwwii> instead I will go to sleep
<kwwii> good night and thanks for all the fish
<LaserJock> heh, spam and run eh? ;-)
<DaSkreech> LaserJock: nah he just thought that it would be done tomorrow sometime
<LjL> DaSkreech: !ops would have had (slightly) more chances of success
<DaSkreech> LjL: Yeah but ... I wanted him kicked with compassion
<LjL> DaSkreech: well i'd have typed it myself (since i don't have access here) if it weren't for the fact that my keyboard's batteries failed exactly after !, o, p
<LaserJock> bah, kolourpaint4 is in Main while kolourpaint is not
<DaSkreech> !info kolourpaint
<ubottu> kolourpaint (source: kdegraphics): Transitional package. In component universe, is extra. Version 4:4.1.2-0ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 21 kB, installed size 60 kB
<DaSkreech> !info kolourpaint4
<ubottu> kolourpaint4 (source: kdegraphics): simple image editor for KDE 4. In component main, is extra. Version 4:4.1.2-0ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 938 kB, installed size 2220 kB
<DaSkreech> Ha ha :)
<LaserJock> I would have assumed that kolourpaint4 would be the transitional package
<DaSkreech> Bug!
<DaSkreech> kwwii: I've got to give him this. He understands sound very well
<DaSkreech> Is beta 2 supposed to be live ?
<JontheEchidna> sorta. I was a bit early hiting the copy button but it should be released in the next few hours
<JontheEchidna> and we haven't announced it yet either so.. :P
<JontheEchidna> Though I am about one click away from being able to publish the release story, when the time comes
#kubuntu-devel 2008-12-18
<R_Rios> Can anyone give me some help? http://forum.kde.org/amarok-2-isnt-running-on-kubuntu-intrepid-t-20398.html
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Anybody volunteer to work on Alpha 2 release notes while I was out?
<JontheEchidna> not that I saw
<ScottK> Grumble.
<jjesse> alpha2 arleady out?
<jjesse> wow that is so quick
<ScottK> jjesse: No.  We need release notes.
<seele> sounds like a documentation job to me
 * seele looks at nixternal 
<jjesse> yes it does
<ScottK> nixternal used to do them.
 * jjesse points at nixternal
<jjesse> i barely have my laptop running again
<ScottK> jjesse: (or nixternal on the off chance he actually does something) The key points of which I'm aware are + KDE4.2 beta2 - Bluetooth is still broken and kmail/kdepim not on the CD (but can be installed from the archives). No amarok2 yet either.
<jjesse> ScottK let me see if i can get to it
<vorian> konversation has been dropped to universe as well, right?
<jjesse> like i said my laptop is barely running
<jjesse> tried to resume from suspend and it said insert windows disk for repair
<vorian> nay
<ScottK> vorian: Dropped it to the dvd, not all the way to Universe
<jjesse> this is on my work laptop and i'm in houston away from cds
<vorian> roger
<ScottK> So that's worth mentioning too.  No IRC client in the default install
<ScottK> jjesse: Thanks.  I have to catch up on the $WORK I blew off earlier today to get stuff installable and (hopefully) fit on the CD.
<jjesse> grumble vmware workstation is giving me fits on this ubuntu  build
<jjesse> i can't navigate in the boot menus of things, like suse server install or the ubuntu server install
<jjesse> this sucks
<ScottK> Anyone not working on release notes might want to consider working on libplasma2 -> libplasma3 transition.
<JontheEchidna> whoa, found a patch for porting plasmoid-quickaccess to kde 4.2's api on kde-look: http://kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=84128&forumpage=8
<JontheEchidna> wonder if it works
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Great.  I kicked it off the CD until it got ported, so maybe we can put it back.
 * JontheEchidna gets cracking
 * JontheEchidna pbuilds new quickaccess
<vorian> quickaccess ftl
 * vorian runs
<vorian> quicklaunch would be nice
 * vorian finds
<JontheEchidna> yarr, quicklaunch be distributed with kdebase-workspace in KDE 4.2
<vorian> wha?!!
<JontheEchidna> ...matey
<vorian> howd i miss tha
<vorian> t\
<JontheEchidna> ftbfs. guess patches from kde-look can't be that good :P
<JontheEchidna> oh, unless I forgot to include a file in the patch >.>
<JontheEchidna> heh, the patch is still incomplete regardless
<JontheEchidna> trying again..
<ScottK> Do we have packagekit packaged yet?
<nixternal> are release notes completed already? if not I can work on them
 * Hobbsee is sure packagekit should package itself.
<Hobbsee> !vistalover | to the rescue!
<ubottu> to the rescue!: Oh no!  The pointy-clicky Vista lover has arrived!  He's rumoured to be giving out free money, and help on the MIRC client too! <nixternal> I LOVE MIRC!!!
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> haha, packagekit should package itself...that is a good one :)
<ScottK> nixternal: jjesse was taking a stab at them.
<nixternal> ok...spent most of the night at the car dealer trying to get my stuff fixed
<ScottK> At a car dealer in the most corrupt state in the country.  Must have been fun.
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: success
<JontheEchidna> should I throw a debdiff your way?
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Great.  Builds success or builds and works?
<JontheEchidna> builds successfully
<JontheEchidna> I suppose I should backport it
<JontheEchidna> so that I can test it
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: There's a set of Alpha 2 images building right now, so I can't reseed it anyway, because I don't want to trigger another rebuild.  So I'd say go ahead and test it before we upload it.
<JontheEchidna> ok
<JontheEchidna> testing is always good
<ScottK> Depends.
<ScottK> Best way to have no bugs is to do no testing.
<ScottK> Then break the bug tracker after release.
<JontheEchidna> heh
<JontheEchidna> "no known bugs"
<ScottK> Yep.
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: Works fine from what I can tell
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: debdiff me then.
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: http://paste.ubuntu.com/87493/
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Looks sane.  Will testbuild and upload if it builds
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Any other libplasma2 -> 3 stuff you want to send me I'll be glad to upload too.
<JontheEchidna> Ok, it would probably be good to look at all the libplasma2 stuff in universe before the next alpha, so I'll put that on the TODO
<JontheEchidna> not that it would hold up the alpha or anything
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: It'd be nice to get through it real soon and file bugs upstream so maybe they fix it.
<JontheEchidna> most of them are from kde-look and don't have bugtrackers. Submitting the patches to the upstreams would still be a very good idea
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Uploaded.  Thanks.
<JontheEchidna> yw
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: If that one is in bzr, please make sure you update there too.
<JontheEchidna> I don't think it is
<JontheEchidna> maybe it should have a bzr branch, but not tonight
 * JontheEchidna will turn in soon
<ScottK> apachelogger: Looks like kdeplasma-addons isn't in bzr.  I dunno how to set up a new one, so if you'd do it, I'd appreciate it.
 * JontheEchidna out
<NCommander> ScottK, you need you request a VCS import
<NCommander> (to get it form VCS Debian)
<ScottK> NCommander: Would you do it?
 * ScottK really doesn't care to learn.
<NCommander> apachelogger has it setup a little weird (since it doesn't seem the debian branches are owned by vcs-imports)
<ScottK> OK.  I'll leave it to him.
<ScottK> NCommander: Any idea why if lpia is listed as official, it's still on ports?
<NCommander> Its been like that for ages
<ScottK> Right, it started there, but didn't move over.
<NCommander> THat being said, some ISV's that ship LPIA have local copies of the lpia tree
<NCommander> No need to bog down the mirrors with something ISV's are already handling
<ScottK> Maybe it makes that easier.
<ScottK> Perhaps.
<NCommander> w00t, kde4bindings is almost fully built on ARM
 * NCommander has been doing a fullr ebuild test to confirm there are no more fun things in hiding
<ScottK> Excellent.
<NCommander> it built PyKDE4 and the mono ****
<NCommander> it just needs to finish qyoto
<ScottK> Now if we could just figure out where the hppa builds went.
<NCommander> ScottK, I can attach debdiffs to the bug on Launchpad if you don't feel like bazaar hunting
<ScottK> NCommander: That's not a problem since you linked the branches.
 * NCommander is good like that
<NCommander> did Riddell get back to you on kde4bindings?
<ScottK> Nope.
<ScottK> Wanna do some libplasma2 -> libplasma3 porting in the meantime?  It's all in Universe, so you can even upload it.
<NCommander> What sort of porting does it usually involve?
<ScottK> There's some API changes.
<ScottK> NCommander: http://paste.ubuntu.com/87493/ is one example.
<NCommander> yuck
 * NCommander grabs kate
<NCommander> I got plasmoid-wifi
<ScottK> Put that way I'm not sure if that's a disease or something you're working on.
<NCommander> ??
<NCommander> lol
 * ScottK wonders if he got it from kate?
<NCommander> kate was transitioned
<NCommander> I had to do an apt-get update
<ScottK> Yes, but you were recently seen grabbing kate, so who knows what else happened.
<seele> kate is a dirty little whore
 * NCommander throws things at ScottK and seele
 * ScottK breaks out the autoclave.
 * NCommander just waits for plasmoid-wifi to finish pbuildering
<NCommander> It builds fine against libplasma3 :-)
<ScottK> Excellent.
<ScottK> Upload that sucker.
<NCommander> I'm waiting for pbuilder
<NCommander> (I did a debuild -B since I expected to have to make changes)
<NCommander> ScottK, whats the dpkg command to look at a package and print its dependencies?
<ScottK> Dunno.  I think debc would provide that among other things.
<ScottK> I generally look in the .deb with ark or file-roller (since ark is currently somewhat deficient)
<NCommander> cool, the depends look good
<NCommander> if it finishes pbuilder, its uploaded
<NCommander> ScottK, kde4bindings made it to the install step!
<NCommander> uploading plasmoid wifi
<ScottK> NCommander: Double cool.
 * NCommander grabs plasmoid-weater
<NCommander> bah
<NCommander> weater needs a patch to build against the right Qt libraries
<NCommander> dh_install: qyoto-examples missing files (../../obj-*-linux-gnu/csharp/qyoto/examples/*), aborting
<NCommander> ARGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHh
<NCommander> (ARM build)
<NCommander> ../../obj-*-linux-gnu/csharp/qyoto/examples/* /usr/share/qyoto-examples/
<NCommander> THat doesn't seem right ...
<NCommander> Oh
<NCommander> I see the problem
<NCommander> the -gnu part is incorrect on ARM
<ScottK> Had a similar problem on lpia.
<NCommander> plasmoid-weather transitioned
<NCommander> ScottK, I just included yet another fix into kde4bindings (the one to fix csharp examples)
<ScottK> OK.  Not uploading until after the alpha.
<NCommander> yeah thats fine
<NCommander> that gives me plenty of time to rebuild anyway
<NCommander> and time to work out why krossruby didn't build ..
<NCommander> yay for FTBFS :-/
<NCommander> -- The detected Ruby is too old for kross. A Ruby which has rb_hash_foreach is required. Upgrade to 1.8.2 or later
<NCommander> WTF?
<NCommander> ruby 1.8.7 (2008-08-11 patchlevel 72) [arm-linux-eabi]
<NCommander> ScottK, how do you do a list-missing with kde4.mk
<ScottK> Dunno.  One of apachelogger fancy scripts has a hook for it.
<ScottK> Sorry, distracted with trying to make the CDs fit.
<NCommander> ok
<NCommander> fair enough
<NCommander> bah
<NCommander> I think we have a ruby patch coming up next -_-;
<NCommander> crap
<NCommander> confirmed ruby bug
 * NCommander just can not win
 * ScottK ponders punting amarok
 * NCommander unconfirms the ruby bug
<NCommander> And now it works fine
<NCommander> WTF is going on
<ScottK> It's not amarok2, so no one will care.
 * NCommander wishes we had that librarian log
<NCommander> ScottK, if you upload kde4bindings tommorow, please make sure you run the list-missing hook (I have a build going now, but I'm not sure I'm going to be awake for the end of it)
<ScottK> NCommander: I'm not uploading it until you say go.
<NCommander> Thanks
<NCommander> I'm in a good mood however since everything is building now
<ScottK> nixternal: I just pitched amarok off the CD since I needed space and it's not amarok2.  Kubuntu-docs as well since they aren't updated.
<ScottK> nixternal: For the release notes.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: I got plasmoide-quickaccess seeded again.  Thanks for fixing it up.
<ScottK> Or however you spell that.
<ScottK> Now I'm off to bed.
 * ScottK predicts Riddell will have fun getting the seeds straight when he gets back.
<Riddell> hmm?
 * Riddell hugs ScottK, and NCommander, and anyone else who's fixing up alpha 2
<ScottK> Riddell: I just pitched amarok off the CD for one.
<ScottK> I figure it's not amarok2 yet, so no one will care.
<Riddell> fair enough
<ScottK> Riddell: I also pitched kmail and kdepim because with akonadi and mysql that saved us over 40MB.
<ScottK> That was almost enough.  Thus amarok.
<ScottK> Konversation too.
<ScottK> We need to put KDE4.2 on a diet somewhere.
<ScottK> Now really going to bed.
<NCommander> Riddell, we should talk about using lzma compression for our debs
<NCommander> It should help save loads of space
<NCommander> (at the cost of increasing package build times ...)
<Tonio_> hi there
<Tonio_> Riddell: I've been able to use knetworkmanager-kde4 without the kde3 version installed....
<Tonio_> Riddell: there is probably just one bug in fact, but a pretty annoying one.... it can write the settings and connections informations, but fails to read at some points...
<Tonio_> Riddell: so you have to enter the connection informations everytime, but btw, it shouldn't be a problem getting something stable and working for jaunty :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: as for the new powerdevil plasmoid.... works even better than guidance here, with 4.2 beta 2
<NCommander> Riddell, do you know who did kde4bindings update?
<NCommander> Riddell, http://paste.ubuntu.com/87628/ - something seems wrong :-)
<NCommander> nm
<NCommander> THat's perfectly fine
<knusperfrosch> nixternal: updated to 4.1.85 today and noticed that kwin got worse (at least for me) ;)
<cbr> worse in what way?
<knusperfrosch> i'll try to explain how it behaves
<knusperfrosch> i turn on my external monitor with xrandr --output VGA --auto;sleep 1; xrandr --output VGA --left-of LVDS
<knusperfrosch> screen starts to flicker for a while, kwin crashes (like it did with 4.1.80)
<knusperfrosch> then, windows arent repainted
<knusperfrosch> couldnt see where the crashmanager was till i opened yakuake and the window border got painted
<knusperfrosch> then i noticed that both displays show the same content, except for the mouse
<knusperfrosch> you can handle a window only on the display where it _really_ is, but it gets painted on both
<knusperfrosch> quite weird
<knusperfrosch> thats my xorg.conf http://dpaste.com/100326/
<knusperfrosch> on intel 855gm
<knusperfrosch> that's the crash: http://dpaste.com/100327/
<knusperfrosch> but i think that one is already known
<knusperfrosch> should be that one https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=173017
<ubottu> KDE bug 173017 in general "XRandR-related crashes" [Crash,New]
<cbr> wtf.. kwin is using 80% cpu again
<cbr> ooh.. nice and opening a video hardfroze linux
<NCommander> ScottK, on the topic of kde4bindings, it fully builds on ARM now (woo), but some of the csharp examples don't appear to be installed
<NCommander> ScottK, I don't think its worth delaying the upload to fix once alpha 2 goes but ...
<ScottK> Right.
<apachelogger> ScottK: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/kdeplasma-addons/ubuntu
<apachelogger> ScottK: maybe it is just missing from gypsy?
<apachelogger> no, it's also listed there
<ScottK> apachelogger: No, I was at ubuntu/kdeplasma-addons not kdeplasma-addons.
<ScottK> Thanks.
<ScottK> vorian: I think since you didn't look in bzr and thus missed apachelogger pending changes, you ought to merge the last two uploads into bzr.
<ScottK> Time for Alpha 2 image testing.
<ScottK> http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily/20081218.2/
<ScottK> http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/20081218.5/
* ScottK changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu Alpha 2 Testing | Candidate ISOs | Live CD -http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/20081218.5/ | Alternate - http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily/20081218.2/ | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuJauntySpecs | Merges! http://merges.ubuntu.com/universe.html http://merges.ubuntu.com/main.html
<ScottK> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/kubuntu/all
<ScottK> Riddell normally tests most of these images, so since he's on vacation, we really need people to run the tests.
 * ScottK grumbles to nixternal about release notes too.
<nixternal> why?
<davmor2> ScottK: already running
<nixternal> you told me jjesse was working on them last night when I asked
<ScottK> nixternal: He's not online, so I'm picking on you.
<ScottK> nixternal: I thought maybe you and he were collaborating.
<ScottK> davmor2: Great.
<nixternal> nixternal->work();
<davmor2> ScottK: I found one issue.  if you right click on the K menu and change the settings to slide on hover it doesn't
<davmor2> amarok 1.4 is still in live too when will it be upgraded?
<JontheEchidna> davmor2: once we get mysql 5.1
<davmor2> JontheEchidna: Okay ta for the update :)
<JontheEchidna> yw
<ScottK> davmor2: Actually it's not on the live.  I took it off for space reasons.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: ^^
<ScottK> davmor2: Please file a bug then.
<rgreening> Ok, so I apparantly have a major ear and lung infection; doc put me on some huge horse pills plus a puffer. :(
<ScottK> Kewl.
<rgreening> UDS plague
<rgreening> ;)
<ScottK> Fortunately there's nothing wrong with your fingers or eyes, so you can do Alpha 2 ISO testing ...
<rgreening> lol
<rgreening> you are a real task master. need a whip?
<rgreening> :P
<ScottK> No, need people to test ....
 * ScottK cheers the work davmor2 has already done.
<rgreening> I'll dl iso
<ScottK> Great.  Thanks.
<rgreening> np. :)
<NCommander> oooh, rgreening, how are you feeling this morning?
<rgreening> bleck
 * ScottK kicks NCommander and hands him some iso tests for taunting the sick.
<rgreening> :)
 * JontheEchidna could test a bit over lunch, he supposes
<ScottK> Great.
<ScottK> smarter: I see you have packaging for a newer kde4-style-bespin snapshot in bzr.  Where is it, is it ready for upload, and does it work with libplasma3?
<davmor2> ScottK: meh plasma Workspace Crashed fatal error bug it when I get back
<ScottK> Lovely.
<ScottK> Live CD images are on the ISO tracker now so get your test results in ....
<ScottK> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/kubuntu/all
* ScottK changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu Alpha 2 Testing | Results - http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/kubuntu/all - Candidate ISOs: Live CD -http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/20081218.5/ - Alternate - http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily/20081218.2/ | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuJauntySpecs | Merges! http://merges.ubuntu.com/universe.html http://merges.ubuntu.com/main.html
<NCommander> I'll test the AMD64 alternative
<ScottK> Great.
<NCommander> QEMU had issues with the live one  last time I tried it
<ScottK> NCommander: Any suggestions on https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasmoid-toggle-compositing/0.2.1-0ubuntu2/+build/816832/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-jaunty-armel.plasmoid-toggle-compositing_0.2.1-0ubuntu2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<NCommander> double/qreal mismatch
 * NCommander winces
<JontheEchidna> since that plasmoid is basically an icon itself, it will probably need to have it's Plasma::Icon's changed to Plasma::IconWidget
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Already did that.
<JontheEchidna> oh, cool :)
<ScottK> It built anyway
<JontheEchidna> I think that one is in KDE playground
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Feel free to grab the updates source and see if I fixed it right.
<JontheEchidna> cp: cannot stat `debian/tmp/debian/ktorrent.xpm': No such file or directory
<JontheEchidna> meh :(
 * JontheEchidna is doing a ktorrent merge
<JontheEchidna> looking at the current diff between debian and my merge I cwy this wouldn't ftbfs on debian either
<JontheEchidna> ....can't see why, not cwy
<JontheEchidna> I think those plasmoid notifications stole keyboard focus :/
<JontheEchidna> http://paste.ubuntu.com/87833/ <- debian to my merge
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Looking at lines 516/517, why do you add the Debian VCS stuff?
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Also, since it's in Main, it'll wait until after the Alpha is released (hint: Get testing)
<JontheEchidna> still downloading the iso
<ScottK> Great.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: We probably ought to have this one in bzr too, so instead of adding the Debian VCS sutff, maybe talk to apachelogger about adding it to ours ...
<JontheEchidna> that would make for a better changelog entry irt the vcs than what I have :P
<JontheEchidna> so .xpm files are used for menus?
 * JontheEchidna still has no clue why its failing
<JontheEchidna> ooh, iso finished downloading, /me fires up k3b
<JontheEchidna> mmm, the cd burner isn't sounding too terribly... healthy
 * JontheEchidna afk to exercise dog
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: the iso is too big
<ScottK> Urg
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Which one did you download?
<JontheEchidna> i386 livecd
<JontheEchidna> using 700 MB media, k3b sez it won't fit
<ScottK> Hmmm.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: I don't rember, can you tell it to try anyway?
 * JontheEchidna looks
<JontheEchidna> nope, I can't see a way
<ScottK> vorian: I fixed up kdeplasma-addons in bzr.
<ScottK> Hmmm.
 * ScottK is downloading it.
<ScottK> I'd have guessed that the oversize detector they have is accurate.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: What k3b are you using?
<JontheEchidna> 1.0.5
 * JontheEchidna afk for ~25 minutes for reals
<ScottK> davmor2-away: How did you burn the CD?
<ScottK> And which one?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: just change the vcs stuff using the pattern from core KDE and push to lp:~kubuntu-members/ktorrent/ubuntu
<ScottK> apachelogger: Any ISO testing for you (please)?
<knusperfrosch> is there a test-checklist for the isos? or just play round and try to find bugs?
<ScottK> knusperfrosch: The qatracker link in /topic has links to test procedures.
<ScottK> knusperfrosch: But for an early Alpha like this we aren't too picky ....
<knusperfrosch> k i'll give it a try :)
<apachelogger> ScottK: I can't... I am working on a top secret amarok project and will be offline for about 16 hours in a bit
<apachelogger> could do something tomorrow afternoon (utcish)
<ScottK> apachelogger: OK.  If we aren't done by then....
<apachelogger> I'll try to get in the marketing meeting tomorrow morning @work, I should have plenty of time then
<apachelogger> not sure if that works out, since I spent half the week in meetings ;-)
 * NCommander runs the kubuntu alternate tests
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: i386 fits just fine here using my ancient and crusty Dapper k3b 0.12.17 (Using KDE 3.5.5).
<NCommander> so far so good on the first alternate ISO test
<JontheEchidna> hmm, wonder why k3b won't burn it...
<NCommander> so ... slow ...
<NCommander> :-/
<JontheEchidna> beta2 is officially released
<NCommander> ??
<JontheEchidna> http://kde.org/
<NCommander> shouldn't all our 4.1.85 packaged stayed in the private PPA until the official release ;-)?
<JontheEchidna> Timezone mixup, I copied a bit early
<JontheEchidna> one concern about using the P3A for testing is that it limits the testing pool
<JontheEchidna> meaning that I couldn't just go and ask for testing in #kubuntu-testers
<NCommander> yeah, but we're not supposed to release said source packages at all until that time has passed
<NCommander> */2 cents*
<ScottK> NCommander: Agreed.  We're doing better about that though.
<NCommander> ugh
<NCommander> alt CD
<NCommander> super slow
<NCommander> I'm only going to do one the test suites now
<NCommander> I need to get some sleep
<NCommander> I can do the other five on the alt amd64 when I wake up
<ScottK> NCommander: Please mark it done on the ISO tracker before you sleep.
<NCommander> I plan to
<ScottK> NCommander: Thanks.
<NCommander> Do we need full coverage before alpha 2 gains wings and flys away?
<ScottK> NCommander: Probably not since it's an early one, but the more the better.
<NCommander> Usually once you have one successful alt installation, the other ones work fine
<NCommander> 81%
<NCommander> Ok
<NCommander> It works
<NCommander> yay
<NCommander> reported
<ScottK> NCommander: Thanks.
<NCommander> I'm debating if I have another test in me
 * NCommander can let it run while I sleep
 * ScottK rejoices at the non-zero status of testing.
<ScottK> anyone else?
<NCommander> ScottK, I removed the "DON'T UPLOAD" from the kde4bindings ARM fixes
<NCommander> So feel free to throw those at the archive
<NCommander> I know the libs and python-qt4 fixes are fine, and I'm 99.9% sure on kde4bindings
<ScottK> NCommander: OK.  After the Alpha release ....
<NCommander> that's what I meant :-)
<ScottK> NCommander: Thanks for testing.
<davmor2-away> ScottK: is the version change the cause of the issues then?
<ScottK> davmor2: Which issues?
<davmor2> ScottK: plasma Workspace breakage etc
<smarter> hey ScottK, it's pretty much ready to upload(haven't tested it against atm 4.2 but it's supposed to work according to the svn changelog)
 * smarter updates to today snapshot and testbuilds
<ScottK> smarter: Great.  I'm hoping we can get rid of libplasma2 soon.
<smarter> I'm also working on an almost ready updated webkitkde :)
<ScottK> davmor2: Presumably.  Please file bugs so we can push them upstream and get stuff straight for 4.2.0
<davmor2> ScottK: just rsyncing my image to make sure I'm testing the right one and I'll try again and see if things are still the same :)
<ScottK> davmor2: great.  thanks.
<ScottK> Remaining libplasma2 rdepends are plasmoid-xbar (smarter doing) plasmoid-system-status plasmoid-quicklauncher plasmoid-kepas plasmoid-flickr plasmoid-am4rok kmldonkey
<ScottK> I think i bagged my quota for the day, so step right up ...
<smarter> I maintain kepas too, I'll see if latest svn builds with plasma3
<ScottK> Great.  Thanks.
<f4l3> dpkg: errore processando /var/cache/apt/archives/kmouth_4%3a4.1.85-0ubuntu1~intrepid1~ppa1_i386.deb (--unpack):
<f4l3>  tentata sovrascrittura di `/usr/share/icons/mono/scalable/apps/kmouth.svgz', che si trova anche nel pacchetto kde-icons-mono
<f4l3> it seems kmouth creates some problems
 * NCommander checks off another test
<NCommander> and now time for bed
<NCommander> another test done
<cbr> lol.. i got a notice "compositing was too slow and was suspended"
<cbr> after clicking a link in firefox
<ScottK> FYI there are apparently issues in Kubuntu ubiquity's manual partitioning, so best skip more testing of that for now.
<aske> will be kde playground package available in 9.04?
<ScottK> davmor2: How far along are the installs you have in progress?
<ScottK> davmor2: AFAIK you're the only one to try actual installs off the Live, so it might be useful to let them finish (so we can find out what else mightb be broken sooner rather than later)
<davmor2> ScottK: issues with ubiquity install on manual just trying to find out whether it's worth continuing if there is a re-roll required
<ScottK> Given what evand just said, I'd suggest continuing.
<davmor2> will ldo
<davmor2> will do even
<ScottK> Thanks.
<ScottK> Oddly enough I edited out the extra 'l' without noticing.
<davmor2> :)
<davmor2> ScottK: that just means you've been on irc too long :)
<davmor2> ScottK: On a plus note tab on hover seems to be working now so it must of just been a glitch
 * Arby curses his lousy interwebs
<Arby> 130k/s on a '8M' service
<Arby> iso download may take a while
<ScottK> davmor2: Great.  Appreciate all the testing.
<smarter> okay, bespin/plasmoid-xbar built fine with libplasma3(took me sometimes because I had to fix a bug in sbuild to make sure it worked :P)
 * smarter dputs
<bdgraue> if i try to install an nvidia driver in jaunty, it will remove the complete xserver-xorg? any idea why? known problem? maybe a "feature"? :)
<davmor2> should the taskbar cover the whole length of the desktop?
<davmor2> on my all intel machine it's about 2 inches short
<smarter> it's supposed to, yes
<DaSkreech> davmor2: it doesn't have to if you don't want it to
<davmor2> smarter: DaSkreech: this is what I mean http://www.davmor2.co.uk/kde-fresh.png
<smarter> yup, by default it should take all the screen length
<davmor2> that's a standard install but on the nv based driver desktop it goes all the way across
<smarter> (also it's called a panel, the taskbar is only the part with the windows names :])
<davmor2> smarter: I just go for the most obvious name I can remember at the time :)
<Riddell> this page is pretty incomplete, what should be changed? http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2-beta-2
<jtechidna> incomplete?
<jtechidna> oh, the install instructions disappeared
<jtechidna> :/
<DaSkreech> jtechidna: Yeah :-P
<jtechidna> meh
 * ScottK grumbles about Alpha 2 release notes and where is jjesse ...
<jtechidna> the install instructions got commented out :/
 * smarter notes he's not even noted in the packagers :P
<jtechidna> wha? I'm sure I added you
 * jtechidna suspects tampering
<jtechidna> fix'd
<DaSkreech>  /topic
 * jtechidna can't set the topic
<DaSkreech> can a topic setter set the topic in #kubuntu
<jpds> DaSkreech: Now you can.
<smarter> jtechidna: still not in the credits, thought it doesn't really matter since I only did kdeedu
 * smarter hopes he'll be able to do moar of rc1
<jtechidna> smarter: just wait for the cache to update
 * ScottK notes that the KDE 4.2 beta announcement mentions there's a quicklaunch plasmoid now.  Does that mean our plasmoid-quicklauncher package can die?
<jtechidna> ScottK: I thought plasmoid-quicklauncher never made it out of revu
<jtechidna> and yes, that is essentially the same plasmoid
<ScottK> apt-cache rdepends libplasma2 ... plasmoid-quicklauncher
<DaSkreech> Danke
<jtechidna> oh, it got uploaded to jaunty
<jtechidna> it can die
<ScottK> Great.
<DaSkreech> Wait quicklaunch is back?
<DaSkreech> it was broken really badly in Beat 1
<DaSkreech> Beta
<jtechidna> yeah, quicklaunch got added in beta1
<jtechidna> it was really crashy in beta1 though
<jtechidna> much better in beta2
<jtechidna> [13:56:43] <boom1992> aseigo: hey! I just noticed that beta2 was released ;) So, I wanted to ask about policykit-kde, what are we gonna do with it for now? I thought it was supposed to move in for beta2 (I'm one of the devs btw ;))
<jtechidna> ^looks like we might not need a new package/MIR hassle for policykit-kde?
<ScottK> Removal bug files.
<ScottK> files/filed
<smarter> okay, kepas builds and work, uploading
<ScottK> Excellent.
<davmor2> ScottK: when you removed amarok why didn't the favourite entry for it go too?
<ScottK> davmor2: It's not removed from the archive, just temporarily off the CD.
<ScottK> You can still sudo apt-get install amarok
<DaSkreech> And anyone wanting reviews of KDE 4.2 Beta 2 can sit in #kubuntu and watch the wackiness proceed :0
<davmor2> ScottK: but now you have an entry in favourites that doesn't link to anything and has a ? as an icon it just looks wrong, or is that just me being picky?
<ScottK> Since it's a temporary change, I'll say you being picky.
<ScottK> davmor2: Appreciate all the testing.
<davmor2> :) Fair enough
<ScottK> If we were close to release and it was going to stay this way, I'd agree with you.
<ScottK> Down to 4 packages for libplasma3 transition ...
<ScottK> plasmoid-system-status plasmoid-flickr plasmoid-am4rok kmldonkey
<davmor2> ScottK: no contact either?
<ScottK> plasmoid-system-status has a new upstream version too
<ScottK> davmor2: ?
<davmor2> ScottK: sorry is there no Kontact either?
<ScottK> davmor2: No.  In the repos, not on CD
<davmor2> np's then
 * ScottK had to kill off about 50MB of stuff in one evening.
<DaSkreech> Wait quicklaunch wasn't what I was thinking of wasn't there a plsmoid in 4.1 that gave you a listing of a dir you could fly through and open in dolphin ?
<jtechidna> DaSkreech: QuickAccess
<DaSkreech> Right thatone that got broken What happened to it?
<jtechidna> ScottK: I can take am4rok, I think
<ScottK> jtechidna: Great.
<davmor2> ScottK: what are you doing about IRC client?
<jtechidna> DaSkreech: I updated it for KDE 4.2 and put it in the ppa
<ScottK> davmor2: Dunno yet.
<davmor2> fair enough
<DaSkreech> jtechidna: how do I get it?
<jtechidna> sudo apt-get install plasmoid-quickaccess
<ScottK> Also in the archive for Jaunty
<jtechidna> assuming you have the kubuntu-experimental repo added
<ScottK> jtechidna: I did sneak that back onto the CD last night.
<jtechidna> cool
<davmor2> ScottK: everything else seems to look okay haven't gone into each app much so I can carry on with the install tests
<ScottK> davmor2: Great.  The main focus for ISO testing is installs and basic functionality.
<ScottK> Install tests is what we need.
<davmor2> I know I've been doing it for a while :)
<ScottK> Cool
<ScottK> Riddell normally handles begging for testers, so I don't know who normally does it.
<davmor2> oem next lets see if that works
<davmor2> ScottK: I normally test just about everything :)
<ScottK> Great.  I'm glad someone is ...
 * ScottK looks around at the rest of you ....
 * Arby is 8min from the download finishing
<ScottK> Excellent
<ScottK> Arby: Which?
<Arby> ScottK alternate i386
<ScottK> Arby: Perfect.  We've had no testing of that yet.
<Arby> I checked the iso tracker first :)
<ScottK> plasmoid-system-status (including new upstream version) plasmoid-flickr kmldonkey still looking for someone to love them.
 * ScottK AFK for a bit.
<jtechidna> kmldonkey is extragear. Don't know if we want to take an upstream snapshot or not
<ScottK> jtechidna: Maybe a rebuild is enough.
<ScottK> OK.  Now afk.
 * jtechidna testbuilds new plasmoid-am4rok
<jtechidna> oh, upstream changed the name to "playwolf"
<smarter> jtechidna: congrats! you just winned the right to go throught the procedure to change a source package name :P
<jtechidna> actually it might as well be new software
<jtechidna> the plasma-am4rok page says "this project is discontinued I rewrote this as PlayWolf"
<jtechidna> could I still get away with renaming it?
 * DaSkreech makes a cookie necklace for jtechidna. THanks I love this thing. Why is it broken upstream? is this committed in KDE svn ?
<jtechidna> I'm guessing the author hasn't had time to port it to 4.2 yet
<jtechidna> and I don't think it's in KDE's svn either
<DaSkreech> well diff him and let him know it's really one of my favourite plasmoids
<jtechidna> I found the patch in the comments of the project's page :P
<jtechidna> on kde-look
<jtechidna> Hmm, I will have to make a new package for playwolf, it has a lower version
<ScottK> jtechidna: How about patch the current one then and then work on the new package once libplasma2 is dead an buried?
<jtechidna> sounds good
<rgreening> anyone know if kdevelop 4 will be ready/released in time for Jaunty?
<Arby> hmm, clean install of alpha2 I get 2 update icons telling me there are software updates
<Arby> once from adept, one from update notifier (I think)
<Arby> is that supposed to happen?
<rgreening> one from kpackagekit
<Arby> fair enough
<rgreening> I believe kpackagekit may be installed (can you verify)
 * DaSkreech wants to play with kpackagekit
<Arby> checking
<ScottK> rgreening: As I understand it kdevelop 4 is pre-alpha and pretty much a complete rewrite.
<ScottK> I'm guessing: No.
<rgreening> Riddell was going to update update-notifier-kde I believe so it never showed the icon if kpackagekit was used (it has its own)
<Arby> hmm, it seems it's not kpackagekit, it's complaining about incomplete language support
<rgreening> oh... hmmm
<Arby> didn't we have this with intrepid
<Riddell> that's pretty common, it wants to install the gnome language pack
<ScottK> plasmoid-quicklauncher is dead.  Yeah!
<Arby> so I just ignore it?
<Riddell> Arby: yes
<rgreening> I wish there were decent/comprehensive KDE4 tutorials/books... :(
<rgreening> for programming
<jtechidna> ScottK: http://paste.ubuntu.com/88003/ Testbuilt and testran
<rgreening> muddling through the apidocs is horrible
<Arby> is amarok not included on the CD?
<Riddell> waiting on amarok 2
<Arby> ok
<ScottK> rgreening: If your still working on your klamav killer, you might want to look at the logs for #ubuntu-devel about an hour and a half ago when Keybuck was drooling about fsnotify().
<rgreening> klamav is moved way to back burner for now.
<ScottK> OK
<rgreening> Im trying to port the flash installer patch to kde4, and it's not turning out to be a very easy task.
<ScottK> jussi01: Earlier today apachelogger asked in #quassel about how to patch in #kubuntu as a default channel.  He got a lot of very uncertain responses..
<ScottK> Seemed to me not a question they'd considered before.
<jussi01> ScottK: were either of the devs around at the time?
<ScottK> I think so.
<ScottK> Who are the devs?
<ScottK> (checking my scrollback)
<jussi01> Egs and Sput
<ScottK> K
<ScottK> jussi01: Yes.
<jussi01> there are others, but they are the main 2
<ScottK> It basically got a, "Hmmm, in theory maybe you could ...., but I'm not sure if we can do that" response
<jussi01> ScottK: ok, I can try prod a better response if its somethign that could go somewhere
<seele> has anyone started a poll for the next kubuntu meeting?
 * seele looks at nixternal 
<ScottK> jussi01: Dunno.  Need to see what kvirc-kde4 looks like first.
<jjesse> i love it how we all look at nixternal whenever something needs to get done ;)
<seele> hehe
<ScottK> Hey.  It's jjesse.
<ScottK> Speaking of stuff ....
 * jjesse ducks
<ScottK> jjesse: How are Alpha 2 release notes coming?
<jjesse> ScottK: didn't get any chance to work on them and probablly won't get a chacne until staturday to do much of antyhing
<jjesse> out of town with work and super crappy internet
<ScottK> Urgy
<jjesse> i know
<jjesse> and still having computer issues
<ScottK> nixternal: ^^ No release notes in progress.
 * ScottK looks for a volunteer ...
 * DaSkreech blames nixternal
<davmor2> ScottK, Riddell: you might want to take a look at oem install on user install side of things.  White outlined cross on a black background again.  I don't know what was done to fix it in intrepid but it's back
<ScottK> davmor2: Me neither.  Please file a bug if you haven't ....
<ScottK> DaSkreech complained, so he can do it.
<ScottK> DaSkreech: Release notes are really easy.
<jussi01> ScottK: just fyi:
<jussi01> [22:31:07] <Sput> for that feature, we'll have to wait a bit for EgS' big push, he'll move identities into the db
<jussi01> [22:31:18] <Sput> then it should be possible to pre-init the db probably
<DaSkreech> When did I complain? I don't even know what the release notes are for :)
<ScottK> You were blaming nixternal
<ScottK> For Kubuntu Jaunty Alpha 2.
<DaSkreech> Oh That's a knee jerk reaction someone says nixternal I blame him for something
<ScottK> Right and since you're from Chicago too by the community propery of Kubuntu work, you need to do it since he hasn't.
<ScottK> propery/property
<DaSkreech> When the hell? I've been in Chicago once to throw a snowball at nixternal and got snowed in the airport
<DaSkreech> For which I blamed nixternal :)
<ScottK> DaSkreech: OK, how about Illinois then?
<DaSkreech> I'm barely in that hemisphere
<ScottK> Odd.  Total misremebering on my part then.
<ScottK> DaSkreech: Do it anyway?
<DaSkreech> :-)
<DaSkreech> I guess I have 1 hour 15 minutes
<DaSkreech> Is there a listing of changes?
<ScottK> DaSkreech: So you grab the last one off the wiki and update it for the new features/problems.
<ScottK> DaSkreech: The major thing to mention is KDE4.2 Beta 2
<DaSkreech> What are the new problems?
<DaSkreech> Other than no amarok
<ScottK> In the bad news department: Do not use the manual partioner on the Live CD as it will cause cute kittens to die.
<ScottK> davmor2 can give details.
<ScottK> DaSkreech: Aslo no Kmail or Kontact or Konversation on the CD (these and Amarok) are all available from the repositories though.
<ScottK> DaSkreech: All but Konversation will be back once we put Kubuntu on a bit of a diet.
<DaSkreech> Wow that's a lot of space saving When was the last time anyone spoke to Sho?
<DaSkreech> What on the CD still uses KDE3 libs ?
<ScottK> DaSkreech: Also worth a mention that the amarok in the repos is still Amarok 1.
<ScottK> DaSkreech: Currently also k3b, but we expect that to change.
<davmor2> yes if you have existing partitions you wish to use if you hit edit you can't do anything with it cause an apport report on ubiquity.  You can't format a partition either not sure about deleting though
<ScottK> jtechidna: plasmoid-am4rok uploaded.  Thank you for your contribution to Kubuntu.  Where's your MOTU application?
<jtechidna> I haven't started on it yet. I suppose I really should
<Nightrose> yes you should!
<davmor2> ScottK: bug 309482
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 309482 in oem-config "jaunty: Kubuntu OEM enduser setup fails" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/309482
<ScottK> davmor2: Great
<davmor2> ScottK: I'm hazarding a that the oem version on alternate will also die in the same place
<DaSkreech> ScottK: Ok back Where are the release notes for alpha 1 ?
<Arby> I can check that when I finish my current test
<davmor2> s/a/a guess
<ScottK> DaSkreech: Doesn't look like we had  any.  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidIbex/Alpha5/Kubuntu is the most recent example I could find.
<RoccoLord> Where is best place to report problems with kde 4.2 beta 2?
<DaSkreech> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<RoccoLord> Well I'm not sure it it's a packaging bug or upstream problem, but kopete crashes when connecting to msn.
<RoccoLord> undef symbol
<jtechidna> could you paste the error?
<jtechidna> in pastebin of course :)
<jtechidna> or not
<DaSkreech> are we doing policykit in Jackalope ?
<DaSkreech> ScottK: I guess no pretty pics ?
<jtechidna> you could use my cube pics :P
<jtechidna> stealing them from the KDE 42. release announcement is always an option
<Arby> davmor2: curious, oem install seems to work ok on alternate
<davmor2> Arby: I did I guessed :)
<davmor2> Arby: are you testing in vm
<DaSkreech> jtechidna: What ever :)
<Arby> answered all the questions and started up no problem :)
<Arby> davmor2: yes
 * jtechidna steals from the kde announcements all the times
<jtechidna> s/times/time
<jtechidna> I do try to get some original pics from time to time though :P
<DaSkreech> Is it CC licensed :-P
<DaSkreech> What's the mindset behind using kpackagekit ?
<DaSkreech> Other than it being packagekit
<davmor2> Arby: I'm on hw here so that maybe the issue I'm doing an ubuntu alt oem install now so I'll soon know if it is oem fullstop or just kubuntu live
<ScottK> DaSkreech: Not unless you can find someone to get them from.
<jjesse> there was quite the discussion at UDS if i recall correctly
<Arby> davmor2: ok
<DaSkreech> I just need to know if I should be talking up packagekit or kpackagekit
<ScottK> DaSkreech: Neither for Alpha2.  We're still using Adept.
<DaSkreech> Booo
<DaSkreech> So no packagekit is installed?
<ScottK> Not AFAIK.
<Arby> apt-cache show kpackagekit said not on my earlier test
<DaSkreech> jtechidna: Using the Beta1 foto in the meantime
<jjesse> sorry gusy that i can't get to it this time barely have internet access
<ScottK> jjesse: You owe DaSkreech $BEVERAGE_OF_CHOICE next time you see him ...
<jjesse> you are right i do
<DaSkreech> Whoops that's the full foto not the thumbnail erk
<DaSkreech> Was powerdevil installed in Ibex ?
<jtechidna> definitely not by default
<jtechidna> it's in universe though
<DaSkreech> ok
<ScottK> DaSkreech: Yes, we've dropped guidance-power-manager to Universe and have powerdevil by default now.
<ScottK> Good catch
<ScottK> Amazing I forgot that.  Guidance has been the bane of my existance for the last year.
<DaSkreech> anyone wants to say anything about Wine by default ?
<jjesse> is it actually been included by default?
<jjesse> ik now there was some discussion on ubuntu-devel
<DaSkreech> Yeah they are making a submission it be in Main and there are a list of changes that need to be done for it bo included of course they are all Gnome changes and once that's done it's advertised as ready
<homunq> OK sorry to bother you here but I need expert help and I'm only going to ask this once. Please respond in pm if you can help me, I don't want to clog here. I am stuck in this konversation window. Can type and click here, can get to text-mode terminal, but can't switch windows. Seen this bug feisty, hardy, intrepid; kubuntu, xubuntu, ubuntu. Right now I'm in xubuntu (xfce). Looking for help using the terminal to diagnose. One person suggested it
<homunq> could be stuck keys, best theory so far.
<Arby> ok 4/6 tests completed on alternate i386
<Arby> manual and expert still left if anyone has time
<Arby> I have to go now
<JontheEchidna> Riddell, apachelogger, vorian, ScottK: I plan to apply for MOTU, so as my sponsors here's a heads-up :)
#kubuntu-devel 2008-12-19
<vorian> w00t JontheEchidna :)
<JontheEchidna> why is it so hard to press the send button?
<vorian> just do it!
<JontheEchidna> *click*
<vorian> yay!
 * vorian responds
<JontheEchidna> meh, awaits moderator approval
<vorian> JontheEchidna: na, it went through
<vorian> ahhhh, because you cc'd me :P
<JontheEchidna> yea
<JontheEchidna> bbl, phone
 * Nightrose replied
<Nightrose> go go go JontheEchidna
<NCommander> Oooh
 * NCommander responds
<JontheEchidna> Thanks guys
<DaSkreech> Hmm something is wrong
<DaSkreech>  Dolphin does not do previews any more
<claydoh> dunno if I like kvirc yet :(
<JontheEchidna> plasma dudes rock, they fixed a crash I reported only a few hours ago
<DaSkreech> JontheEchidna: They are crazy good and crazy fast
<DaSkreech> My friend did a svn up on trunk and came to me to complain that it was crashing when he did this thing
<DaSkreech> I was talking to aseigo at the time and mentioned it in 4 minutes the svn bot announced a revision change
<DaSkreech> So I told him it was fixed and he said no he JUST did an update I proclaimed again it was fixed so he updated and boom
<DaSkreech> he hates me
 * claydoh does not like kvirc even with themes :(
<JontheEchidna> hah
<vorian> meh, whois is not default in kubuntu eh?
<JontheEchidna> ha, here's a real doozy of a (corner case) crash
<ScottK> DaSkreech: I think Wine in Main is a really bad idea, but that
<ScottK> 's just me.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: I'll have a reply for you shortly.
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: Thanks
<JontheEchidna> They're gonna try to put wine in main O.o
<ScottK> Wait 'til you read it.
<ScottK> ;-)
<JontheEchidna> eheh
<vorian> ScottK: I agree... i don't understand that move at all.
 * ScottK notes that NCommander has fallen behind on testing.  More amd64 alternate please.
<JontheEchidna> Sure, wine by default would make some windows apps work out of the box. I love me some wine. But "human beings" are the type that try to execute windows executables in spam emails
<ScottK> Lack of Windows executables working by default is a feature, not a bug IMO.
<nixternal> hahaha, nice one ScottK!
<nixternal> boo
<JontheEchidna> nixternal: so, how to I post a reply to anybody's email without either: (a) sending the reply only to you, or (b) making another top-level post?
<nixternal> hrmm, did I make a booboo?
<JontheEchidna> I don't know
<nixternal> hrmm, it seems my email didn't go through
 * JontheEchidna is not 1337 with mailing lists
<NCommander> ScottK, :-P!
<nixternal> shit, I don't have my mailing list stuff on this laptop
<nixternal> grrr
 * nixternal fires up the other laptop
<vorian> nixternal: dude, i feel bad for poor JontheEchidna
<nixternal> why is that?
<vorian> 20 questions
<vorian> :)
<nixternal> did my email already go through?
<vorian> well, he'll do just fine with them
<vorian> i got it
<nixternal> I wonder who approved it
<vorian> did you reply to all?
<nixternal> ya
<vorian> that's how i got it then
<nixternal> forgot to clean out my CC list
<vorian> :o
<vorian> EVIL!
<vorian> actually, like i said in my response, JE should be applying for core-dev imo
<nixternal> there we go...now I am back to list admining crap again
<vorian> :(
 * nixternal makes sure to ban all "vorian" emails from this point on
<vorian> wha'd i do?
<nixternal> don't worry about that one :)
<vorian> other than break the chain by being the only subscriber
<vorian> :P
<nixternal> wth are these stup popups on LP in Firefox:  "G46 the word binary was found!"
<vorian> hmm, linky?
<vorian> or are they all over?
<nixternal> they happen with any link almost for me
<vorian> i don't get any
<nixternal> interesting
<vorian> intrepid or jaunty?
<vorian> or does it matter?
<vorian> prolly not
<vorian> am i crazy, or does anyone else see the problem with this?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/88249/
<DaSkreech> Anyone has something specific to say on the alpha 2 notes?
<ScottK> vorian: The only problem with the suggestion he should be core-dev now is that will cause a month of navel gazing by MC is the past is any guide.
<ScottK> DaSkreech: What have you got so far?
<vorian> haha
<DaSkreech> ScottK: Bunch of trash :)
<DaSkreech> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/JauntyJackalope/Alpha2/Kubuntu
 * ScottK looks
<claydoh> "the popular hunt a Icon game" lmao!
 * JontheEchidna is having trouble thinking of the second thing that the MC needs to improve on
 * ScottK hacks on it a bit.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Not approving idiots who don't deserve it?
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: I'm not really all that familiar with a lot of the council's decisions
<ScottK> Right, well that one would have been a bit of a Catch 22 in any case.
<JontheEchidna> maybe they need to make themselves more vocal? I haven't seen Kubuntu doods getting mentioned as motus in newsletters when they were given mastery over the universe
<JontheEchidna> the ubuntu weekly newsletters
 * DaSkreech stops hacking on it then
<JontheEchidna> but maybe that's not the MC's fault
<vorian> ScottK: don't talk about me that way! you should try and remember i'm in this channel :P
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Maybe you don't know WTF they do is a problem?
<JontheEchidna> yeah...
<vorian> JontheEchidna: maybe you could suggest they don't lose track of their votes :)
<DaSkreech> ScottK: Missed anything obvious? ( I know I obviously did)
<ScottK> DaSkreech: Have a look now.  I edited it a bit.
<DaSkreech> ScottK:  Also remember this is the second alpha relaease but techinically the first releasenotes/changelog so it needs to be complete :)
<ScottK> DaSkreech: Agreed.  I took the bit about NM 0.7 out.  That was in Intrepid.
<DaSkreech> ScottK: It's all Ibex I'm editing the Ibex release notes :-P
 * ScottK looks at JontheEchidna to pimp up the KDE 4.2 goodness some more.
 * JontheEchidna brings out his cane
<ScottK> DaSkreech: Sure, no trouble.
<DaSkreech> ScottK: Let me do a proper cleanup on it before I show again. What are the known issues with this release. Kmail, Kontact and konversation don't exist on the CD Amarok doesn't exist at all Anythingelse ?
<DaSkreech> MSN broken? Bluetooth doesn't work? Installing firefox pulls in all of Gnome ?
<ScottK> DaSkreech: I added a section on known issues but I didn't make it a main section like I should have
<ScottK> MSN broken and bluetooth I forgot.
<ScottK> Firefox is supposedly fixed.
<DaSkreech> ScottK:  I saw. it broke that's kinda why I asked. If I'm going to fix it might as well do it right
<ScottK> Sure thing.
<DaSkreech> Can someone with a MSN account try MSn on BEta 2 ?
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Did the libmsn thing get sorted for Jaunty yet?
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: they want a quick security review first
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: OK.
<ScottK> DaSkreech: Then still known to be broken.
<DaSkreech> JontheEchidna: That's a no ?
<DaSkreech> ok
<DaSkreech> Bluetooth?
<DaSkreech> !info amarok jaunty
<ubottu> amarok (source: amarok): versatile and easy to use audio player for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 2:1.4.10-0ubuntu3 (jaunty), package size 2396 kB, installed size 7040 kB
<DaSkreech> Righto
<JontheEchidna> bluetooth and msn for kopete aren't in jaunty
<ScottK> DaSkreech: Feel free to make my problem descriptions more elegant.
<DaSkreech> Or at least more upbeat :)
<ScottK> Anyone that can test amd64 alternate?
<ScottK> Looks like that's the major problem.
<ScottK> bah on upbeat.
<ScottK> If a little negativity is going to stop someone from running this, they shouldn't run it.
<DaSkreech> ScottK: Naw I'm just in an upbeat mood
<DaSkreech> despite Dolphin not having a space left display option or working previews
<JontheEchidna> DaSkreech: space left display is configurable, thankfully
 * JontheEchidna never zooms dolphin
<DaSkreech> JontheEchidna: How do I get it?
<JontheEchidna> General section of the dolphin settings
<JontheEchidna> select "Show space information"
<JontheEchidna> just don't tick both boxes at the same time or you'll get nothing
<DaSkreech> I just went there...
<DaSkreech> JontheEchidna: Whoops too late checked both. it works. beta 2 rocks
<nixternal> what are you running beta2 on?
<nixternal> are there packages hidden somewhere?
 * JontheEchidna points nixternal to http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2-beta-2
<ScottK> nixternal: Hidden in the Jaunty repos
<DaSkreech> Yes we put them somewhere no one reads
<DaSkreech> The Kubuntu website and channel topic
<nixternal> I know it has been released...didn't know if we had any intrepid packages
<nixternal> ScottK: I can test that alternate amd64 iso if you need it
<JontheEchidna> that's the "we have released packages" announcement
<ScottK> nixternal: We do.
<nixternal> better not break though, and it needs to support encryption
 * nixternal grabs the ISO
<JontheEchidna> nixternal: btw, replied to your message. I hope I didn't top post or anything
<ScottK> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/kubuntu/all
 * JontheEchidna will be out for the night soon
<DaSkreech> nixternal!!!
<DaSkreech> Think up a rad pic for powerdevil then mail it to me
<ScottK-desktop> Well that's a new one.
<ScottK-desktop> I said yes when offered a reboot inside a chroot and it rebooted the entire machine.
 * ScottK-desktop didn't think it would do that.
<DaSkreech> ScottK-desktop: Wouldn't it send the command to the processor it's running on?
<ScottK-desktop> I didn't think it would get out of the chroot.
<ScottK-desktop> Obviously I was mistaken.
<ScottK> Right, well back again.
<ScottK> The good news is I did manage to upgrade the chroot from Intrepid to Jaunty OK
<nixternal> JontheEchidna: that is exactly how you reply to an email...good job and I love the answers!!!
<DaSkreech> Anyone remember anything significanfrom Alpha 1
 * nixternal starts amd64 testing
<nixternal> and it didn't start out pretty either
<nixternal> I/O error messages like crazy
 * nixternal tries to find out what they were/are
<nixternal> I am guessing every ISO has this error:
<nixternal> "Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical lock 176351"
<nixternal> or something similar since they are Kernel ERR messages and not Kernal WARNING messages
<ScottK> Well we've got some good test results without anyone else mentioning it.
<nixternal> they may not be checking tty4 for messages during the install either
<nixternal> I saw these on the alternate before it came up asking me to detect my keyboard, or whatever the first box is...can't remembe rnow
<nixternal> it flashed on the screen very quickly
<nixternal> 5 minutes have passed on the "Select and install software" screen and it is still at 6% and telling me to "Please wait..."
<nixternal> the system is obviously doing something as I can hear the cdrom spin up and down as well as see hard drive activity via LED
<ScottK> Lovely.
<ScottK> Well the two people who did most of the previous testing are currently absent.
<nixternal> after that spot, 5 minute little hang up, it is installing
<ScottK> Ah.  Progress.
<nixternal> I think this is the farthest I have been with a Kubuntu Jaunty alternate install to date :)
<nixternal> so that is even more progress
<ScottK> Excellent.
<nixternal> Installation Completetion: errrr
<nixternal> [!!] Configuring grub
 * nixternal wonders if this is due to a logical /boot partition
 * ScottK is thinking the launchpad-integration depends should be switched to kde5libs from kdelibs4c2a since it's only relevant to Konqueror
<nixternal> heh, "running remove_broken_cdrom"
<nixternal> I am seeing some different things here, not issues it seems, but things I have never witnessed before
<ScottK> Does it take it back to Best Buy too?
<nixternal> install completed
<ScottK> Excellent.
<nixternal> lets see if I hosed grub yet again
<nixternal> grub isn't hosed, just didn't install the Kubuntu grub in the correct location...easy fix though (I hope) from Ubuntu
<ScottK> nixternal: Which partitioning option did you take?
<nixternal> manual w/ encryption
<ScottK> There are known issues with manual on Ubiquty, but not D-I.
<ScottK> nixternal: Please file a bug and mark it in the ISO tracker.
<nixternal> the bug might be my fault though, which more than likely, in this case, I am the bug
<ScottK> nixternal: At this point I'd rather get it written down and move on.  AFAIK you are the only one to try that test case.
<ScottK> nixternal: I'm off to bed.  Just keep checking things off in the ISO tracker ...
<nixternal> will do...g'nite
<ScottK> Thanks.  Good night.
<DaSkreech> ScottK: does koffice conflict with Beta 2 on jaunty?
<ScottK> DaSkreech: I went to bed 15 minutes ago.
<ScottK> DaSkreech: No idea.
<DaSkreech> Ok
<DaSkreech> I'll leave it as resolved then
 * jussi01 waves
<knusperfrosch> anyone with a laptop who can add a second battery? guidance doesn't seem to recognize that
<ScottK> davmor2: Did you file/find a bug about the manual partition problem you had yesterday?
<davmor2> ScottK: apparently it is the continuation of a bug that already exists so I didn't need too.  evand is well aware of it and trying to find a fix.
<ScottK> OK.  If you have the bug number it might be useful to shove it on the tracker.
<ScottK> Arby or nixternal: Any chance of you guys knocking out the last two alternate tests for i386 or amd64?
<Arby> ScottK: sorry not really, I'm at work now and got plans for this evening. Is that all that's blocking alpha2?
<ScottK> Arby: I don't think Kubuntu is blocking, but I was hoping to get to 100% to make sure that's not the case.
<ScottK> Arby: Thanks for all you've done.  I'll see if I can find someone else....
<davmor2> ScottK: It's not the case I think server was yesterday but slangasek was happy with the general coverage
<ScottK> Server is looking very good now.  Xubuntu is still lacking, but I don't think that would block.
<ScottK> So I'm not sure why we're waiting.
<ScottK> Maybe for evand to fix Ubiquity.
<davmor2> ScottK: Xubuntu desktop is screwed
<ScottK> Ah.  So probably not waiting on that.
<ScottK> Do you know what happened?
<davmor2> ScottK: It could just be that the server tests weren't done before slangasek went to bed in which case the delay would be him.
<ScottK> Yeah.  Could be.
<JontheEchidna> ugh, I can't find a tarball for kdenlive anywhere...
<JontheEchidna> wow, don't look at kdenlive's website, but find the tarball at kde-apps.org :P
<smarter> JontheEchidna: why are you fiddling with kdenlive? :]
<JontheEchidna> :]
<JontheEchidna> Scott asked me nicely to do so
<smarter> someone is already working on packaging the new version afaik
<JontheEchidna> according to Scott they disappeared
<JontheEchidna> s/they/he
<smarter> hmm, I think I know one of the guys, he's on the french u-devel channel
 * smarter pings hime
 * JontheEchidna notices that as the KDE prerelease releases get better, less comments are made on the Dot
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: It's packaged in Debian Multimedia.
<ScottK> There's an open bug on LP about the upgrade too.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: http://debian-multimedia.org/pool/main/k/kdenlive/kdenlive.php
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: The 'fun' part here is that we have mlt and mlt++ from Debian Main, not Debian Multimedia, so there are issues ...
<JontheEchidna> So then we would need to merge our mlt(++) packages from debian multimedia?
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Dunno.
<JontheEchidna> hmm
<JontheEchidna> current version in jaunty is higher than in multimedia, so I guess not
<JontheEchidna> fun :D
<ScottK> I got as far as getting mlt++ present in sufficient version, discovered it didn't work out of the box and this other guy said he was working on it.
<ScottK> So I quit at that point.
 * JontheEchidna nods
<ScottK> But I'd suggest that diffing the Debian Main and Debian Multimedia mlt and mlt++ might be useful for at least getting it to build.
 * JontheEchidna wonders when it is supposed to fail
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: builds just fine here
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Kewl.  Then it's just a simple merge.
<ScottK> When I tried it it couldn't find mlt during the build.
<JontheEchidna> I just need to clean up the merge documentation in the changelog a bit, then I can send you the package + diffs
<didrocks> hi
<didrocks> ScottK, JontheEchidna : I have almost packaged the new version of kdenlive
<didrocks> (as told in the ML)
<didrocks> I am just facing a strange issue in the package -data file list
<ScottK> didrocks: Sorry.  I thought you'd quit.
<didrocks> and Lutin who have already packaged it should have a look at it
<ScottK> Lutin isn't very active anymore.
<didrocks> ScottK: no no, I am actually waiting for Lutin :)
<ScottK> Likely to be a long wait.
<didrocks> ScottK: if you whish, I can show you what does not work
<didrocks> I think I have the .dsc on my server
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Would you be willing to review didrocks' merge?
<JontheEchidna> Sure
<didrocks> JontheEchidna: I have two packages one with binaries, another one with -data
<didrocks> I embedeed the /usr/share/doc on the binary package and do not understand why
<didrocks> (with dh_installs)
<didrocks> one minute, I will give you a link to the .dsc file
<didrocks> JontheEchidna: http://www.didrocks.fr/temp/kdenlive_0.7-0.0ubuntu1.dsc
<JontheEchidna> I'll also need the diff.gz :)
<didrocks> you can dget it, it should work :)
<JontheEchidna> oh, same location?
<didrocks> yeah
<JontheEchidna> cool
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: When you're happy, let me know and I'll review your review.
<JontheEchidna> Ok, I have a few comments
<didrocks> JontheEchidna: yes ?
<JontheEchidna> All of our KDE4 packages generally use the kde4.mk included in the Ubuntu cdbs package so that they can be translated
<didrocks> this package uses debhelper (to stick, as previous version, with marillat repos)
<JontheEchidna> So while it does make the diff between us and debian larger, we always just make debian/rules include include /usr/share/cdbs/1/class/kde4.mk instead of using a built-in cdbs solution or debhelper
<didrocks> consequently, this impact all commands in debian/rules, right?
<didrocks> (if we get ridden of debhelper)
<JontheEchidna> yes, using kde4.mk means that just about everything in there is unneeded
<didrocks> can I take another KDE package as a good example?
 * JontheEchidna looks for a good example
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Changing the build system from Debian though is on the No-No list.
<smarter> someone should probably ask marillat to use kde4.mk
<ScottK> It's a Universe pacakge, so the odds of added translations is low anyway.
<smarter> since even Debian use it: http://svn.debian.org/wsvn/pkg-kde/branches/kde4/packages/kdelibs/debian/rules?op=file&rev=0&sc=0
<ScottK> Agreed.
<didrocks> that was what I was thinking and we normally stick with debian packaging system and patch...
<JontheEchidna> our kde4.mk is customized, debian doesn't really want it
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Yes, but they have their own.
<JontheEchidna> ok, then stick with debhelper
<didrocks> ok
 * JontheEchidna wonders why debian is dropping the -data package
<didrocks> JontheEchidna: the drop seems to be from a long time ago, so, I merged this changed to keep it
 * ScottK suggests a careful look at the licensing of the data.
<didrocks> ScottK: there were some licence changes/enhancement from marillat's licence files. I kept them
<didrocks> (in the merge)
<ScottK> didrocks: My thought is that the data files may be non-free would be a reason.
<JontheEchidna> wouldn't they have pruned the non-free data files from the tarball and dsfg'd it?
<didrocks> ScottK: let me have a look at their website
<ScottK> Yes, in theory, but this is from Debian Multimedia and not Debian Main, so you have to be extra careful.
<ScottK> The only reason Debian Multimedia exists is for stuff to legally scary for Main.
<JontheEchidna> too bad the changelog is pretty sparse on debian's part
<didrocks> hum, the official website does not seem to be very talkative
 * JontheEchidna testbuilds
<didrocks> oki
<JontheEchidna> (my machine is a bit slow, 40% done)
<didrocks> JontheEchidna: the build is long, even with a fast one :)
<JontheEchidna> not compared to a lot of KDE :P
<didrocks> I imagine ^^
<JontheEchidna> Amarok is a bit of a beast to compile as well
<JontheEchidna> they have qtscript bindings for most of Qt included in the source
<Tm_T> JontheEchidna: only because of qtscript, rest of Amarok is quite lean
<JontheEchidna> yeah
 * didrocks uses Qt only for kile ;)
<JontheEchidna> hehe
<didrocks> ooopsss, I am on #kubuntu-devel :p
<Tm_T> didrocks: we all are GNOME-zealots to bring KDE down for good
 * Tm_T hides
<didrocks> Tm_T: :)
<JontheEchidna> just about done
<didrocks> waow, longer than in my laptop :)
<JontheEchidna> done
<JontheEchidna> there shouldn't be any issues with the -data, they're pngs and text files
<JontheEchidna> that happen to be without copyrighs
<JontheEchidna> hmm
<didrocks> I had a deeper look at the kdenlive website, nothing found useful :/
<JontheEchidna> I couldn't even find a tarball on the kdenlive website
<JontheEchidna> I had to go to kde-apps, then follow the link to the main page of sourceforce
<JontheEchidna> *forge
<JontheEchidna> search for kdenlive, and get the tarball from there
<didrocks> yes, their website is really empty :/
<didrocks> and going to SF to find the tarball is quite strange
<JontheEchidna> maybe data text files don't need copyrights
<ScottK-laptop> JontheEchidna: You know that's not true ...
<ScottK-laptop> JontheEchidna: grep -ir copyright * on the relevant dir and see what you get.
<ScottK-laptop> Sometimes images have embedded text.
<didrocks> ScottK-laptop: so, I will have in mind to double-check marillat's packages
<JontheEchidna> grep -iR "copyright" kdenlive-0.7/data/ shows nada
<ScottK-laptop> Hmmmm.
<ScottK-laptop> There doesn't actually seem to be much in that dir, now that I've looked.
<ScottK-laptop> I have the tarball from Debian Multimedia.
<JontheEchidna> us too
<didrocks> ScottK-laptop: I used this one.
<ScottK-laptop> OK.  It doesn't seem to me that there is enough there to justify a separate data package.
<ScottK-laptop> It's ~60K
<JontheEchidna> yeah, that's most likely why they dropped the -data package
<didrocks> so, I can merge them back this evening (I do not have access to my laptop now)
<JontheEchidna> good merge all-in-all
<didrocks> JontheEchidna: I am going to home right now. I think I can give you something in a couple of hours. Is it ok?
<didrocks> if you have any other suggestion, do not hesitate, I will backlog ;)
<JontheEchidna> Yeah, that's perfectly ok
 * JontheEchidna does ahve to go for a bit too
<ScottK-laptop> apachelogger: Is there some KDE provided sound we could use for quassel notifications?  The phonon support works if you build the Git snapshot with phonon-dev.
<ScottK-laptop> This is on Intrepid.
<jussi01> ScottK: could we not just use the kopete received sound? /usr/share/sounds/Kopete_Received.ogg
<jussi01> or is that too alike?
<ScottK-laptop> jussi01: We could, but then quassel would have to depend on Kopete.
<jussi01> ScottK-laptop: hrm, yeah
<ScottK-laptop> jussi01: Do that again.  I'm trying KDE-Sys-App-Message.ogg
<Nightrose> also it would be nice to distinguish the two sounds
<jussi01> ScottK-laptop: how about /usr/share/sounds/KDE-Im-Irc-Event.ogg ?
<ScottK-laptop> Hmm.  No sound the time.
<jussi01> ScottK-laptop: hrm, wondeer why
<Nightrose> maybe because of the : at the end of his nick? how about ScottK-desktop
<Nightrose> or ScottK-laptop
<ScottK-laptop> Nope.
<Nightrose> ok quassel has problems with that from time to time
<ScottK-laptop> OK
<ScottK-laptop> Please try again.
 * jussi01 waves to Sput
<jussi01> heya ScottK-laptop
 * Sput waves back
<ScottK-laptop> Nope.
 * ScottK-laptop quits and tries again.
<ScottK-laptop> Hit me again.
<jussi01> ScottK-laptop:
<ScottK-laptop> Just got an idea.  Once more please.
<jussi01> ScottK-laptop: like any other irc client,to get identified before logging into chans put your nick password as server password
<ScottK-laptop> Worked that time.
<ScottK-laptop> The difference was quassel wasn't the window on top.
<ScottK-laptop> Which makes sense.
<jussi01> ScottK-laptop: ahh, yes, makes sense
<ScottK-laptop> I also got a screenshot of the double notification problem I was seeing (dbus and qt both).
<jussi01> ScottK-laptop: thats just a config option, you can turn them off in the settings
<ScottK-laptop> jussi01: The dbus one is, but the QT one isn't.
<ScottK-laptop> So if you want dbus, you get both ....
<ScottK-laptop> Sput: ^^
<jussi01> ScottK-laptop: oh, hrm.
<Sput> you can disable the systray notification
<Sput> if you can't, something's broken :)
<Sput> "[ ] Show Bubble"
 * ScottK-laptop looks
<ScottK-laptop> Yep.
<ScottK-laptop> Sput: It's kind of hard to relate "Bubble" and "DBUS Notifications".  Shouldn't they be more closely related in the prefs.
<ScottK-laptop> And maybe even one should toggle off if the other is enabled?
<Sput> hmm, terminology could be better probably
<Sput> as for the other, I'm not sure - maybe someone wants to have both (and use dbus for playing a sound or whatever)
<Sput> I would love a better name for Desktop Notification
<Sput> but Galago doesn't help people either I guess
<ScottK-laptop> Hrrm.
<ScottK-laptop> seele: ^^^ Thoughts?
<Sput> I think in the KDE version we will only have knotify anyway, and disable all other backends
<ScottK-laptop> OK.  Is there a rough timeline on a KDE version?
<Sput> depends on how fast I manage to get myself into that, I don't have prior experience. I did, however, prepare the various util classes to be ready to be replaced by KDE's classes later on (icons, shortcuts and such)
<Sput> I plan to play around during xmas break and see how far I can get
<ScottK-laptop> OK.
<jussi01> I guess it depends on what needs doing also, no?
<Sput> yes
<Sput> our priorities have changed a bit since yesterdays, I guess :)
<ScottK-laptop> Sput: Is it possible to provide a standard additonal buffer view in addition to All via config file?
<ScottK-laptop> apachelogger: Would you please make sure seele gets the git snapshot package to test.
<Sput> ScottK-desktop: I thikn not yet, but we definitely plan to provide a much more reasonable default layout out of the box in the future
<Sput> in particular, don't show All by default at all, and use only custom views
<ScottK-laptop> Sput: Well that and having a default channel included (which I guess is going to get more doable shortly) are I think both must haves for us.
<Sput> I guess so
<ScottK-laptop> Not that I speak officially for the project, of course.
<Sput> sure
<Sput> I think for stuff like this, we can accommodate your needs quite well... worst case providing and maintaining a kubuntu patch
<Sput> I mean, a patch for "kubuntu mode"
<ScottK-laptop> Right.
<ScottK-laptop> We'd definitely use the monolithic client for default (with an option to switch).
<Sput> of course
<Sput> note that even the monolithic client can (not by default, but by providing -p) listen to other, remote clients
<Sput> and you can of course use it to connect to remote cores too :)
<ScottK-laptop> How about right-clicking on a nick in the channel gives the same options as in the nick list.
<Sput> so that would not even be a limitation...
<ScottK-laptop> That's currently driving me nuts.
<Sput> that's planned, not yet fully done (but most pieces in place already)
<ScottK-laptop> OK.
<Sput> I have no clue how to do nick recognition efficiently enough right now, that's the one blocker... providing that for the sender column will be easy
<ScottK-laptop> I think we'd want to make using a remote core less accessible than it is now.
<Sput> recognizing nicks in normal text will be much harder
<ScottK-laptop> It's almost like the internal core is less wanted.
<ScottK-laptop> #ubuntu-devel
<ScottK-laptop> That works.
<Sput> well, that's from a perspective of devs who always used remote cores :)
<ScottK-laptop> Of course
<ScottK-laptop> Since IRC is our first line support tool for new users, it has to be extremely obvious how to take the shortest pat to success.
<Sput> I guess you have a large "Get Support" button somewhere, that starts the default IRC client and joins #kubuntu
<ScottK-laptop> I don't think it's that automagic, but we do have freenode in the default IRC config and #kubuntu is the only channel.
<Sput> yep, makes sense for the target group
<ScottK-laptop> Currently we're considering no IRC client on the install CD, quassel, and kvirc.  I haven't looked at the KDE4 kvirc yet.
 * ScottK-laptop decides to go do some $WORK.
 * Sput too
<rgreening> ScottK-desktop: I'm attempting to update the kvirc with the changes you meantioned the other day...
<ScottK> Great.  We need to look at that one too.
<rgreening> ScottK: dpkg-source: error: source package has two conflicting values - kvirc-kde4 and kvirc
<rgreening> in trying to change to kde4
<rgreening> oh, does src tar need to be renamed?
<ScottK> rgreening: Probably debian/control and debian/changelog, but that too.
<rgreening> color me confised... though I did it correct.
<rgreening> ScottK: should the changelog spec -kde4? If it does, then the src file wants to be renamed (it seems)
<ScottK> rgreening: I think for now.  That's what we want.
<rgreening> ok, I'll try it that way. Feel free to point out fixes after I upload :)
<rgreening> Riddell: I think I have the flash install patch modded enough to work. I was attempting to do a full port, but was unsuccessful. Had to use some kde3support and qt3support to make it work.
<rgreening> Riddell: test building now. once completed, I'll test local and then upload to experimental (? I assume this is the best for it)
<ScottK> rgreening: We're going for no KDE3 on the CD, so it'll have to get finished at some point.
<rgreening> ScottK: this is part of kde4libs not kde3
<ScottK> Ah.. Cool.
<rgreening> some depricated classes move to a special resting ground in kde4libs called kde3support
<rgreening> to eventually be removed
<rgreening> we can live with it for now...
<ScottK> Makes sense.
<ScottK> What was the new binary in kde-edu that put it in New?
<smarter> ScottK: plasmoid-worldclock
<ScottK> smarter: Thanks.
<ScottK> Any ideas why the dbus pop-up is brown: http://kitterman.com/kubuntu/notify.png
<smarter> that looks like the ubuntu notifiy daemon
<smarter> you have some gnome stuff running I'd say
<ScottK-desktop> That's quassel with dbus notifications turned on.
<ScottK-desktop> (version from their git trunk)
<ScottK-desktop> The non-brown one is the normal qt bubble.
<JontheEchidna> I get the same brown bubbles using the libnotify plugin with pidgin
<seele> ugh.. reading black text on white background sucks
<seele> brb
<seele> ScottK: what am i supposed to get now?
<rgreening> ScottK: I just dput the kvirc updated for using -kde4. I'm sure I missed some other things.. feel free to yell them at me so I fix :)
<ScottK-desktop> rgreening: To your PPA?
<ScottK-desktop> JontheEchidna: Any idea if we can change that?
<DaSkreech> Anyone have anything they want mentioned in the alpha 2 release notes?
<ScottK> seele: apachelogger put together an updated quassel package from their git repo.  I improved it slightly.  So the idea would be for you to install quassel (not quassel-client/core) and give us some usablity fatal flaw analysis.
<ScottK> seele: I just uploaded to my PPA for Intrepid, so it'll take a bit to build.
<ScottK> https://launchpad.net/~kitterman/+archive
<rgreening> ScottK: yes. my ppa
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: By "change" you mean, "host somewhere else"?
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: I mean not have the notifications be brown.
<JontheEchidna> oh, I never figured that out. I assume the notification framework has ubuntu-specific art
<JontheEchidna> ah, the internet: http://i42.tinypic.com/2cmufr8.jpg
<rgreening> I'd give 1 point for originality
<rgreening> dam kdelibs
<rgreening> grr
<rgreening> I can't get it to link in the qt3support or kde3support libraries via cmakelists.txt.
<JontheEchidna> kopete uses kde3support, maybe you could look at it as an example?
<JontheEchidna> (uses k3proccess)
<DaSkreech> Kopete uses KDE3?
<JontheEchidna> it still uses some depreciated kde3 functions for its networking code
<JontheEchidna> or something like that
<ScottK> apachelogger: You fixing the okular thing you wrote the ML about?
<ScottK> ... when the freeze is over.
<JontheEchidna> there's a triaged bug about that against k-d-s in LP
<apachelogger> ScottK: Riddell wanted to, also if I understod him correctly we can drop all the kwinrules because it is implemented upstream
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: thanks. I'll have a look. :)
<chris062689> Ahh that was a nice nap :D
<chris062689> I love KDE 4.2 Beta 2, really stable so far
<DaSkreech> <3
<didrocks> JontheEchidna: sorry, I had my dinner to a restaurant :) You can now give it a try in one package: http://www.didrocks.fr/temp/kdenlive_0.7-0.0ubuntu1.dsc
<didrocks> if it's ok, I can upload the debdiff to the attached bug
 * DaSkreech nominates a wallpaper for KDE 4.3
<DaSkreech> http://www.flickr.com/photos/rowandw/2276721446/sizes/l/
<JontheEchidna> didrocks: Oh, I just remembered something I forgot to ask earlier. Looking at the debdiff between debian and the merge, there is a kdenlive-0.7/.pc/.version file that was added in your merge. I don't know if that's supposed to be there or not, but at the least it's a change not documented in the changelog as an outstanding change
<didrocks> JontheEchidna: I think this is quilt related
<didrocks> I tried without it and it even not build the source package
 * JontheEchidna tests
<didrocks> (it seems to be quilt version)
<JontheEchidna> So it's something that quilt generates? I would assume that it would generate it during runtime
<didrocks> JontheEchidna: quilt generated it when adding the patch system
<JontheEchidna> I don't think I've ever seen anything that uses quilt before ever require a direct change in the diff.gz
<didrocks> and it uses it when running the clean rule
<didrocks> let me have a look to the debdiff with the last ubuntu version
<didrocks> JontheEchidna: it was also in the latest ubuntu version
<JontheEchidna> ok, maybe it's required then. I think that it should be at least documented as a difference to prevent further confusion such as this :P
<didrocks> JontheEchidna: ok. I document it in the changelog
<didrocks> but I would rather have further documentation on it
<didrocks> but didn't find anything
<didrocks> :/
<JontheEchidna> yeah... .pc/.version not exactly the most googleable term
<didrocks> indeed ^^
<didrocks> do I adapt the changelog and attach the 2 debdiff to the bug?
<JontheEchidna> yes, everything else looked fine. The diff between us and debian is nice and small :)
<didrocks> thanksfully ^^
<rgreening> seele: If you want to look at kvirc in addition to quassel, it's our other option as a replacement IRC client. I have it in my PPPA (https://edge.launchpad.net/~roderick-greening/+archive)
<ScottK> seele: ^^ Please do.
<f4l3_> hi guys
<DaSkreech> hi
<f4l3_> http://www.digikam.org/about/releaseplan <-- will digikam 0.10 be in 9.04?
<smarter> f4l3_: there is a high chance that yes
<NCommander> apachelogger, you around?
<apachelogger> yus
<NCommander> apachelogger, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python-qt4/+bug/308814 - sponsor plz
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 308814 in python-qt4 "Patches for kde4bindings to build it on ARM" [High,In progress]
<ScottK-palm> Time to put a release notice out on kubuntu.org.  Particularly since the Ubuntu Alpha 2 announcemt didn't reference our release note.
<ScottK-palm> NCommander: It'll be several hours before I can do any sponsoring, so don't feel like you have to wait.
<apachelogger> NCommander: do you have to show up with such stuff at 23:50 :P
<NCommander> ScottK-palm, I've been waiting for three days, whats another few hours (I need to go out anyway)
<NCommander> apachelogger, yes, yes I do
<apachelogger> NCommander: the kdelibs changelog is flawed
<apachelogger> Dropped, unnecessaru since
<NCommander> ?
<NCommander> Its in bazaar, you can fix it if you want :-)
<ScottK-palm> I can't change /topic very effiectively from here.  Would someone else?
<NCommander> or I can commit a fix
<apachelogger> I want you to :P
<apachelogger> ScottK-palm: you tested the pyqt change?
* apachelogger changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu: blue like the ocean... | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuJauntySpecs | Merges! http://merges.ubuntu.com/universe.html http://merges.ubuntu.com/main.html
<ScottK-palm> NCommander or Apachelogger: kde5libs needs to depend on launchpad-integration.
<apachelogger> who merged that away
<NCommander> brb
<ScottK-palm> Currently that gets pulled in by the kde3 lib package, but it's Konq that cares.
<ScottK-palm> apachelogger: It's never been there I don't think.  It needs to be shifted.
<apachelogger> IIRC we added it
<apachelogger> or maybe we add it to -desktop or the seed
<apachelogger> the help->translate thingy depends on it as well
<ScottK-palm> As long as we had KDE3 stuff in -desktop it didn't matter.
<ScottK-palm> I did a test upgrade from Intrepid and it ended up removed.
<ScottK-palm> NCommander: Would you stuff that in bzr too?n
<ScottK-palm> apachelogger: I didn't test the latest pykde4 stuff.
<apachelogger> kde4libs (4:4.1.2-0ubuntu9) intrepid; urgency=low
<apachelogger>   [ Roderick B. Greening ]
<apachelogger>   * Add dep for launchpad-integration to kdelibs5 (LP: #283834)
<apachelogger> ScottK-palm: jr did merge it away
<ScottK-palm> Hmmm. K. Well it got dropped.
<ScottK-palm> Grumble.
<apachelogger> NCommander: if you add launchpad-integration ... also add it to the KUBUNTU-DEBIAN-DIFF document
<apachelogger> otherwise it will probably be dropped again
<ScottK-palm> apachlogger: My approach would be just to test build and upload if it doesn't die for kde4bindings.
<ScottK-palm> python-qt4 too.
<ScottK-palm> I know NCommander has been very careful and used the exra time he got.
<apachelogger> ScottK-palm: agreed, but I guess you will get to it earlier then, I should be going to bed soon
<ScottK-palm> NCommander: If you could figure out where the hppa builds of kde4bings are going, that'd be great.
<ScottK-palm> apachelogger: OK.
<NCommander> ScottK-palm, LP bug :-)
<ScottK-palm> Right, so talk nice and see if they can sort it....
<apachelogger> NCommander: about the removal of debian/patches/kubuntu_70_nepomuk_qreal.diff in libs... is it in progress upstream?
<apachelogger> NCommander: it is likely that nepomuk returns for rc1, so we would have to digg up that patch again
<NCommander> apachelogger, its not needed any more, nepomuk is still built in libs, and had no issues
<NCommander> apachelogger, I had that in place for bindings
<apachelogger> that is what I mean
 * NCommander notes bindings with nepomuk still dies with another error
<NCommander> That didn't fix it right
<apachelogger> fair enough then
<ScottK-palm> IIRC you end up needing a circular build-dep for Nepomuk anyway.
<ScottK-palm> Let's not have that again.
<apachelogger> lolz
<apachelogger> NCommander: easy on the commits :P
<NCommander> apachelogger, and I did fix the nepomuk error by commenting out a constructor in bindings for varient.hpp which TBH, if your using in Python, I'd be worried
<ScottK-palm> apachelogger: Can you put the Alpha 2 release announcement on kubuntu.org?
<apachelogger> ScottK-palm: where is it now?
<apachelogger> or should I be writing one?
<chris062689> The state of emulation SUCKS in KDE 4.
<ScottK-palm> Daskreech wrote the release notes.
<chris062689> There's no good emulators out there for Linux, and their GUIs suck.
<chris062689> Segmentation Faults all over the place ;_;
<ScottK-palm> Somebody kick him plz. I'm really not in the mood.
<ScottK-palm> Actually, I need to run.
<ScottK-palm> Catch you later.
<chris062689> (Sorry, I wanted to post that in #kubuntu, ignore that)
<DaSkreech> !ot | chris062689
<ubottu> chris062689: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<apachelogger> wth
 * apachelogger pokes stdin
<apachelogger> ubottu is clearly ot itself
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<apachelogger> and not intelligent either
<didrocks> :)
<apachelogger> DaSkreech: so, where can I find the release notes?
<DaSkreech> apachelogger: usual
<apachelogger> DaSkreech: huh?
<DaSkreech> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/JauntyJackalope/Alpha2/Kubuntu
<apachelogger> thx
<apachelogger> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/jaunty-alpha-2
#kubuntu-devel 2008-12-20
<NCommander> hey apachelogger
<ScottK> NCommander: I'm sort of back now.
<NCommander> Oh good
<ScottK> Where are we on stuff ...
<NCommander> NEEDSPONSOR
<vorian> oh my
<ScottK> NCommander: OK.  What first?  python-qt4?
<NCommander> Yeah
<ScottK> Shoot me a link
<NCommander> But they can be uploaded in any order, the dependencies will sort themselves out
<ScottK> I feel pythonish at the moment.
<ScottK> NCommander: Did you make the launchpad-integration change in kde4libs we discussed earlier?
<NCommander> No, I haven't been home
<ScottK> OK.  I'll get it.
<NCommander> ScottK, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde4bindings/+bug/308814
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 308814 in python-qt4 "Patches for kde4bindings to build it on ARM" [High,In progress]
 * NCommander hopes to still get the upload credit ;-) *gunshot*
<ScottK> Test build started for python-qt4
<NCommander> ScottK, it is all test built in my PPA ...
<NCommander> But yeah
<ScottK> NCommander: How much crap got uploaded as soon as the Alpha freeze got lifted and will it build now?
<NCommander> fair enough
 * ScottK isn't gonna get caught saying "I didn't test build it because $NOTACOREDEV told me a didn't have to ...
<NCommander> fair enough ;-)
<jjesse-dell9> evening
<rgreening> hey jjesse-dell9
<mcasadevall> rgreening, !
<rgreening> hey back mcasadevall
<mcasadevall> rgreening, feel like hacking :-)
<rgreening> heh, almost bedtime for me. The tranqs the doc has me on are real knockouts
<rgreening> what time you around tomorrow mcasadevall
<ScottK> NCommander: Building kde4libs too.
<mcasadevall> right
<ScottK> ... on battery.
<mcasadevall> you won't be able to build bindings without both of those
<mcasadevall> ScottK, er, upload to a PPA?
<mcasadevall> Probably faster
<ScottK> Trying to see if I can crush the maching.
<ScottK> I'm old fashioned.
<rgreening> you have fashion?
<ScottK> Definitely not.
<ScottK> I've been married 8 years and I still have clothes I bought before we got married that I connsider 'relatively new'.
<mcasadevall> o_o;
<mcasadevall> That and your 10 year old coffee
<ScottK> mcasadevall: Tossed them at a PPA too, just for completeness
<ScottK> mcasadevall: I'm fairly certain I still own underwear as old as you are.
<rgreening> ok, that disturbs me
 * mcasadevall has that weird feeling that looking at ScottK, I see my own future
<ScottK> rgreening: Any idea how to make libnotify/dbus pop-ups look like Kubuntu and not Ubuntu.
<ScottK> The brown one is KDE, the other is QT : http://kitterman.com/kubuntu/notify.png
<ryanakca> ScottK: here it's in KDE colors... *grabs a screenshot*
<ScottK> ryanakca: Using quassel and dbus?
<ryanakca> quassel, no. Just a ``notify-send "testing popus"''
 * ScottK tries
<ryanakca> ScottK: http://ryanak.ca/~ryan/notify-send1.png
<ryanakca> Well, closer to KDE colors than the icky orange
<ryanakca> ScottK: You can also change the theme with ``gconftool-2 -t string -s /apps/notification-daemon/theme <theme>''
<ScottK> Hmmm
<ryanakca> ScottK: gconftool-2 -t string -s /apps/notification-daemon/theme standard    for that theme... according to http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-143061.html , options are standard, bubble and ubuntu. I'm guessing you're using the ubuntu theme
<ScottK> Sounds like.
<ScottK> It'd be nice for there to be a Kubuntu one in there too.
<ryanakca> *nod*
<ryanakca> Or we could patch everything to use knotify :P
<ryanakca> What source package would have the themes?
<ryanakca> s/knotify/whatever KDE uses/g
<mcasadevall> ScottK, how goes python-qt4?
<ScottK> Good thing I threw it at the PPA.  Hard drive ran out of room.
<ScottK> It was going great until then.
<ScottK> Python built
 * ryanakca => bed
<ScottK> mcasadevall: Python-qt4 uploaded.  Thank you for your contribution to Kubuntu.
 * mcasadevall waves
 * mcasadevall pops open his draft emails
 * mcasadevall waits for libs
<ScottK> NCommander: kde4libs uploaded.  Thank you for your contributionto Kubuntu.
<ScottK> rgreening: First less is kvirc-kde4_4.0.0~svn20081215-0ubuntu1, not kvirc-kde4_4.0.0+svn20081215-0ubuntu1.  If there next release is 4.0, then you want a version number less than that.  + makes it higher.
<ScottK> rgreening: debian/copyright needs to say the year of the copyrights.
<ScottK> Needs a thorough check for the new version.
<ScottK> I found one file that was GPL v1 or a later version ...., but upstream seems to be relying on GPLv2.
<ScottK> rgreening: debian/changelog should describe the actual changes in the packaging too (but you knew that).
<ScottK> rgreening: No need to include postinst/prerm that only contain the debhelper token.  They'll be automagically generated.
<ScottK> kvirc-dev-kde4 postinst and prerm can be deleted.
<ScottK> rgreening: It looks to me like you've got usr/lib/*.so* in both kvirc-kde4 and the -dev package.
<ScottK> Doesn't that make the package conflict?
 * ScottK notes it's late and he's tired, so no guarantees these comments are correct.
<ScottK> rgreening: Don't over-ride kvirc: binary-without-manpage kvirc.  It's a PITA, but it's a valid warning.
 * ScottK thinks kvirc: menu-icon-missing /usr/share/icons/hicolor/32x32/apps/kvirc.xpm
<ScottK> ... is not such a great over-ride either.
<ScottK> that's where you tell it to look for it in your menu file.
<ScottK> rgreening: In kvirc-kde4.postrm, don't you want ldconfig on purge too?
<NCommander> hey ScottK
<ScottK> Hey
<ScottK> NCommander: ....
<NCommander> what did I do?
 * NCommander hasn't broken the archive. Yet.
<ScottK> You said hey.  I said hey back.
<NCommander> But then you ...'ed me!
<ScottK> Oh.  I guess I should have ^^^ you.
<NCommander> I'll see your ^^^ and raise you a O_O;
<ScottK> NCommander: kde4bindings uploaded.   Thank you for your contribution to Kubuntu.
<NCommander> lol
<ScottK> NCommander: I'm going to want to backport mlt soon I think.  Any chance you could look into it's FTBFS problems on ports soonish?
<NCommander> ScottK, WTF is mlt?
<ScottK> Multimedia some thing.
<ScottK> Needed for Kdenlive.
<ScottK> Which now has a KDE4 version that people are clamoring for.
<NCommander> That build failure log looks miserable
<NCommander> ScottK, I can guess what's going on
<ScottK> Please.
<ScottK> NCommander: It's in Universe, so you can fix it right up ...
<NCommander> I said I know whats going on, I have no idea if I can fix it ;-)
<ScottK> I have a great deal of confidence in you.
<ScottK> rgreening: As predicted trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/libkvilib4.so', which is also in package kvirc-dev-kde4
<ScottK> It built though ...
<ScottK> rgreening: Does it really need KDE4.2 or can the depends be relaxed and have it work with KDE 4.1 too?
<ScottK> That's my comments ...
<ScottK> apachelogger: When smarter appears, would you please point him at "[01:05:49] <slangasek> ScottK: kde4-style-bespin accepted; kwin4-style-bespin has a malformatted long desc, wanna fix?
<ScottK> Or anyone else for that matter.
<ScottK> didrocks and JontheEchidna: kdenlive uploaded.  Thank you for your contribution to Kubuntu.
<ScottK> Now I'm going to bed.
<ScottK> Good night all.
<ScottK> Oh, one more thing ...
<nixternal> wasabi robotgeek!
 * nixternal goes and gets a dr. pepper
<robotgeek> howdy nixternal
<nixternal> how have you been?
<nixternal> haven't talked to you in a while
<robotgeek> nixternal: pretty good. just busy with work and life.
<nixternal> ya, pretty much the same here
<robotgeek> submitting small patches to things i use (rockbox: rejected, working on new and sloccount) are a few recent ones
<robotgeek> have not even upgraded to kde 4 :)
<nixternal> ouch
<nixternal> gotta love that rockbox :)
<nixternal> you can at least use the amarok/kde4 theme for it if you have a sansa e260 :)
<nixternal> that's what I use now
<robotgeek> i actually use it :)
<nixternal> nice
<nixternal> you have a sansa or did the dev port it to other devices as well?
<robotgeek> the cover thing works, the cover plugin for amarok also works, which is neat. so i get album covers in rock box
<robotgeek> i have the same sansa. wooted it
<nixternal> ahh, I need to get that cover plugin
<nixternal> I forgot to install it last time I updated
<robotgeek> also joined the local makers
<robotgeek> keeps me busy. also 8 hours of writing code at work usually saps out motivation to sit in front of the computer and do stuff :)
<nixternal> oh man, I can totally relate there
<nixternal> though I got the boost I needed from UDS last week
<robotgeek> excellent. did you have a good time?
<nixternal> a very good time
<nixternal> a lot of community, motu/core-dev, and kubuntu stuff that week
<nixternal> as well as the google burritos that rocked!
<Hobbsee> heh :)
<Hobbsee> a lot of the google stuff rocked
<nixternal> especially those burritos!
<nixternal> and the lil doggies
<robotgeek> great!
<robotgeek> i have not done any work with kubuntu in a year and a half. i think about leaving the teams, but i am hoping i will get off my butt and do something :)
<nixternal> hehe
<robotgeek> i should probably document the setup i have with mythtv + nvidia + dual screen + remote. it worked out pretty nicely. was nasty to configure.
<robotgeek> nixternal: time for me to go away to bed. long day :). i'll catch up with you some other time
<robotgeek> have a merry christmas, and a happy new year!
 * robotgeek forgets this was -devel (sorry!)
<nixternal> g'nite
<nixternal> no problem, we need to break the ice in here every now and then
 * Hobbsee grabs an axe
 * NCommander throws Hobbsee through the ice
<apachelogger> ryanakca, ScottK: I don't think patching quassel to use knotify/visualnoticiations.kde.org isn't too much work
<apachelogger> IIRC the visualnotify stuff is mostly compatible with libnotify, so one just would need to change some things and it should work
 * apachelogger goes shopping
<didrocks> ScottK: thx :)
<apachelogger> http://lists.kde.org/?l=kde-promo&m=122976021804479&w=2
<apachelogger> :D
<NCommander> flamewar in 3 ... 2 ... 1...
<apachelogger> answer: because GTK is hell old and not even used by GNOME :P
<apachelogger> GTK+ ftw
<apachelogger> then again GTK+ was not really an option for KDE Uno...
<apachelogger> anyways, I am AFK for cooking
<NCommander> GTK was written for GIMP, and that was because Qt was non-free at the time, right?
<apachelogger> ~wp gimp
<kubotu> Results for gimp: 1. GIMP: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GIMP | 2. Gimp (band): http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gimp_(band) | 3. GIMP - Simple English Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia: http://simple.wikipedia.org/wiki/GIMP
<kubotu> [1] GIMP 2.6.0 running on KDE.
<apachelogger> uhh that is a kubuntu snapshot, I tell you
<apachelogger> NCommander: the question is did they even know about it
<NCommander> apachelogger, I think the big reason GIMP wrote their own toolset is that until only a few years ago, Qt was non-free. That's what actually caused GNOME's existance
<apachelogger> NCommander: few years?
<apachelogger> >10 years IIRC
 * NCommander runs to wikipedia
<NCommander> Qt was always "free" as in beer
<NCommander> But it was under the Q public license
<NCommander> it was only relicensed under the GPL about five years ago or so
<apachelogger> With the release of version 2.0 of the toolkit, the license was changed to the Q Public License (QPL), a free software license but one regarded by the Free Software Foundation as incompatible with the GPL.
<NCommander> oh, my mistake
<NCommander> sorry my memory gone a little fuzzy over the years
<apachelogger> see, were enough years to cloud your memory :P
<NCommander> I thought QPL wasn't a free license
<apachelogger> that would make the public kinda pointless though
<apachelogger> wikipedia--
<apachelogger> the page on qt is a pita
 * NCommander points apachelogger to the edit button
 * Hobbsee edits NCommander
<NCommander> BTW, apachelogger, please retry kde4bindings on ia64 for me
 * NCommander deletes Hobbsee 
 * Hobbsee also pokes him in the ribs, and watches him fall off his chair
<apachelogger> I wouldn't be reading that page if I knew precisely when qt become dual licensed :P
<Hobbsee> no, you can't delete any objects unless they're spawned from you, while you're editing yourself...
<apachelogger> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<apachelogger>   libplasma-dev: Depends: libplasma3 (= 4:4.1.85-0ubuntu1) but it is not going to be installed
<apachelogger> E: Broken packages
<apachelogger> NCommander: wouldn't that only happen if something declares an unversioned dep on libplasma-dev?
 * NCommander didn't touch that deps line
<NCommander> Oh
<NCommander> d'oh
<NCommander> kde4bindings has an explicate build-dep on 4.1.85-0ubuntu2 or greater
<apachelogger> very weird
<NCommander> No, that was intentional :-)
 * apachelogger always thought the debs get populated all at once
<NCommander> it also has one on python-qt4
<apachelogger> NCommander: I mean that the build failed
<apachelogger> "This all became a moot point with the release of Qt 2.2. This and later versions of the free Qt are covered under a "dual" license."
 * NCommander shrugs
<apachelogger> now I just gotta find out when 2.2 got released
<apachelogger> NCommander: retried
<NCommander> Thanks
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> german++
<apachelogger> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Qt_(Bibliothek)
<NCommander> I don't read german
<apachelogger> compare that page to the english one
<apachelogger> a shame!
<NCommander> sorry
<apachelogger> NCommander: google can translate
<NCommander> :-P
<apachelogger> 7. Dezember 2000  2.2
<apachelogger> "Controversy erupted around 1998 when it became clear that KDE was going to become one of the leading desktop environments for Linux."
<apachelogger> so it took TT 2 years to resolve that issue, I consider this fast movement for a company ^_^
<apachelogger> uhhh
<apachelogger> memo++
<apachelogger> smarter: read your memos :P
<smarter> hmm
<smarter> yup, the desc exceeds 80 chars, didn't thought it would be such a problem for an alpha :P
 * smarter will fix that
<f4l3_> I have seen the thing about konversation for jaunty
<f4l3_> is not possible put a 'temporary' different client for IRC, based on kde4/qt4?
<apachelogger> Nightrose: checkOut() started with component: kdeedu
<apachelogger> f4l3_: sure, if there was a usable one :P
<f4l3_> apachelogger: If I'm able to find one?
<f4l3_> I mean, we are still in time to make changes like this?
<f4l3_> apachelogger: btw, probably konversation will not be ready even for 9.10
<|newbie|> ok
<|newbie|> apachelogger: I think I found one :)
<|newbie|> and it seems way better than konversation
<apachelogger> which one?
<|newbie|> apachelogger: KVIrc
<apachelogger> we agreed that it looks like ...
<Fale_> apachelogger: what do you mean?
<apachelogger> Fale_: it's not exaclty looking sexy
<Fale_> apachelogger: maybe a little bit of skinning?
<Fale_> apachelogger: I mean, to me, it seems like we have three options
<Fale_> - ship it w/out an IRC
<Fale_> - ship it with konversation and with all the qt3
<Fale_> - ship it with a different client
<smarter> Fale_: we're investigating shipping Quassel
<apachelogger> we have a lot more options really :P
<apachelogger> 1) no IRC client
<Fale_> smarter: I have tried it... it use a lot of RAM and CPU
<apachelogger> 2) no IRC client but write a tiny app to download&&install&&start konvi and all the qt3 bloat
<apachelogger> ship with kvirc
<apachelogger> with kvirc-kde4
<apachelogger> or with quassel
<apachelogger> or with xchat
<Fale_> apachelogger: my third covers all these...
<apachelogger> though I doubt the latter would save much space even though we have a core gtk anyway
<Fale_> apachelogger: why we have core gtk?
<apachelogger> gtk-qt-engine
<apachelogger> and OOo as well
<Fale_> oh, ok, I thought it wasn't by default on the cd
<Fale_> apachelogger: OOo is based on gtk?
<Fale_> I thought it was only C++ the backend
<apachelogger> no, it just happens to use it on linux
<Fale_> apachelogger: btw the 'pure' theme for KVIrc is close to be acceptable, imho
<Fale_> oh, I see
<Fale_> apachelogger: but even OOo-kde is written in gtk?
<f4l3_> bye
<NCommander> wooo
<NCommander> kde4libs built on arm
<NCommander> go bindings go!
<NCommander> apachelogger, https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde4bindings/4:4.1.85-0ubuntu2/+build/817865 - push retry please
<NCommander> (so it will get pushed quickly into the build queue)
<apachelogger> Fale_: ooo-kde is AFAIK just like gtk-qt-engine and uses different dialogs
<NCommander> apachelogger, please retry :-)
<apachelogger> NCommander: already did :P
<NCommander> woo
<milian> hi there
<milian> which package do I need to install to get debug symbols for kate/kwrite etc. in KDE 4.2 beta 2 ?
<milian> I installed kdebase-dev and kdelibs-dev
<milian> but cannot find kwrite / kate-dev
<apachelogger> milian: kdebase-workspace-dbg and kdesdk-dbg
<apachelogger> -dev doesn't really have anything to do with debugging :P
<f4l3_> apachelogger: that's not very cool (about the OOo-kde)
<f4l3_> apachelogger: is there a statistic of the space usage of the disk?
<apachelogger> f4l3_: no, feel free to make one ;-)
<apachelogger> but OOo probably eats most
<f4l3_> apachelogger: mmm use koffice instead of OOo?
<apachelogger> doesn't messure up right now
<f4l3_> apachelogger: and about the OOo's gui... I will think about that one day... but not today xD
<f4l3_> messure = ?
<apachelogger> s/messure/measure
 * apachelogger is making up new words today :D
<apachelogger> kde-nightly-kdeedu available to the public
<f4l3_> apachelogger: I think I haven't got your phrase...
<apachelogger> f4l3_: koffice doesn't have as many features as OOo and thus doesn't cover most use cases + it is a lot less table right now
<apachelogger> *stable even
<f4l3_> apachelogger: ok, I  got it
<runpain2> I have Kubuntu 8.04 and have up graded 2.6.24 23 kernel i use gdesklets how can i use the desklets and not have the shell window popup when i boot up i want the desklets clock and quote of the day to load as i get to desktop
<apachelogger> runpain2: #kubuntu for support please
<milian> thanks apachelogger
<devfil2> ScottK: any news about digikam-kde4?
<stdin> apachelogger: anyone can suggest a factoid change you know ;)
<apachelogger> stdin: there is no handbook, so I don't know :P
<stdin> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu-devel's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<stdin> see the Usage info
<stdin> you just do "!factoid is something" or "!factoid is <reply> something else"
<stdin> !offtopic-#kubuntu-offtopic is <reply> #kubuntu-offtopic is the development channel for Kubuntu, please use #kubuntu for support questions and #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks
<ubottu> But offtopic-#kubuntu-offtopic already means something else!
<stdin> really?
<stdin> ah, yes. dumb me
<stdin> !offtopic-#kubuntu-devel is <reply> #kubuntu-offtopic is the development channel for Kubuntu, please use #kubuntu for support questions and #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks
<ubottu> I'll remember that, stdin
<jussi01> hehe
<jussi01> stdin: I trust youll fix that?
<stdin> yes :)
<stdin> in /msg though
<jussi01> hehe
<ScottK> apachelogger: The issue you run into with stuff like the kde4bindings that you retried last night is that the -dev package is arch all while the main package arch any and so the newer -dev is there before the main package on a slow arch.  That makes the -dev uninstallable.  If a build-dep is uninstallable, as opposed to mearly not present, sbuild will fail the build.
<ScottK> Oddly though if it's already depwait, and the -dev is uninstallable, it just leaves it depwait.
<ScottK> There are bugs filed on this.
<ScottK> Thanks for doing the retries.
<lool> Folks, koffice failed to build due to patches not applying; is anybody looking into this already?
<lool> bbiab
<jjesse-dell9> morning
<ScottK-palm> Hobbsee: Would you please rescore the armel build of kde4bindings?
 * ScottK-palm will be back later.
<lool> Hmm Debian has a newer koffice in experimental, 1.9.98
<lool> Was koffice imported in a bzr branch?
<lool> Would someone be so kind to check http://people.ubuntu.com/~lool/koffice_1.6.3-7ubuntu2.debdiff and either commit it or ack it?
 * ScottK looks at Riddell ^^^
<ScottK> Perhaps hell grace us with a visit.
<ScottK> hell/he'll
<lool> Heh it's almost xmas
<seele> he's probably on holiday from his holiday.
<ScottK> Probably.
<nixternal> he is probably heading back home actually, as he stayed in sunnyvale for another week to travel via his brompton
<Nightrose> apachelogger: yay @ edu  *hug*
<jjesse> isn't there a package that provides extra plasmoids, kde-extras or something like that/
<smarter> jjesse-dell9: kdeplasma-addons
<lool> ScottK: Do you know whether koffice is kept in bzr?  If not would it be reasonnable to push this relatively small delta?
<lool> I tried looking for it, but only found an old import from 1998
<Hobbsee> ScottK: rescored
<ScottK> lool: I don't know.  I think Riddell has been mostly doing that himself, but I'm not sure.
<ScottK> Hobbsee: Thanks.
<ScottK> rgreening: Did you see my comments on kvirc-kde4?
<jjesse> hrmm anyone able to get the lcd weather plasmoid to work?  for me it doesn't show any data sources to find cities
<ScottK> Would someone who  is running Jaunty, please install kdenlive and see if it works without ffmpeg installed?
<ScottK> There are some conflicting reports about if it's needed for more than firewire capture.
<Riddell> evening
<ScottK> Good evening.
<ScottK> I think the only pressing issue for you is lool's question about koffice.
<Riddell> lool's patch looks fine
<Riddell> there's no bzr for koffice (that I know of)
 * ScottK looks at lool's patch.
<nixternal> Riddell: you back home yet?
<ScottK> Riddell and lool: I'm test building the koffice update now and will upload it once it finished.
<Riddell> nixternal: yes, nice to have real internet again
<nixternal> hehe, I hear you there
<nixternal> I am at a LUG meeting now, but we are hacking on some google api stuff right now...pretty boring actually
<nixternal> but we have lots of beer and we are looking at ordering pizza
<DaSkreech> Does anyonehave working plasma shortcuts?
#kubuntu-devel 2008-12-21
<NCommander> hey all
<jjesse> hey NCommander
<NCommander> ScottK, you floating around?
<ScottK> NCommander: Yes.  Please don't kill me ...
<NCommander> ScottK, no, its not your fault kde4bindings is still FTBFSing :-)
<NCommander> I made one fatal flaw
<ScottK> Ah.
<NCommander> python-qt4 is arch all
<NCommander> But its configuration file must be arch any
<NCommander> Oops :-)
<DaSkreech> anyone have plasma shortcuts working ?
<ScottK> NCommander: OK.  What's your plan?
<NCommander> I just figured out what caused the failure, I think we simply need to split out python-qt4's configuration file
<NCommander> So, I need advice
<NCommander> What should the arch-any part be called
 * NCommander confirmed his suspesion
<NCommander> http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/all/python-qt4-dev/filelist - see the first two files in the list
<NCommander> ScottK, testbuilding the fix now
<NCommander> Wow, when did PPA get build stats
<vorian> <quote>It is semi-usable through Alt+F2, but the panel is completely fubar. Even after I deleted the .kde folder.</quote>
<vorian> :o
<DaSkreech> the panel is usable through alt+F2 ?
<vorian> na, just some forum user complaining
<vorian> they update half way through the 4.1.85 builds
<knusperfrosch> anyone using bluetooth? kdebluetooth4 can't start because it seems to have a kde 4.1.2 dependency
<ScottK> Riddell and lool: koffice uploaded.
<ScottK> knusperfrosch: Kbluetooth is broken.
<ScottK> Also it's not on the Alpha 2 CD, so if you're upgrading using the CD, you'll need to update from the repos after.
<ScottK> Is still won't work though.
<DaSkreech> Is it expected to be working post jaunty ?
<ScottK> It's a question of when upstream finishes updating for the new bluez.
<knusperfrosch> i hope beta/final will ship kdebluetooth4 ?
<knusperfrosch> k, ic
<ScottK> It's currently broken in Intrepid too.
<NCommander> python-qt4 is almost done building
<NCommander> yay
<NCommander> and I got Debian to accept our python-qt4 changeset!
<ScottK> Great.
<NCommander> ScottK, feel like sponsoring?
<ScottK> Sure.
<ScottK> Link me a debdiff.
<NCommander> ScottK, http://launchpadlibrarian.net/20606417/python-qt4_4.4.4-2ubuntu1_4.4.4-2ubuntu2.diff.gz
<NCommander> ScottK, let me just confirm my fix worked fully first before sponsoring
<NCommander> (I haven't test built on ARM but I don't think its really necessary)
<NCommander> And actually
 * NCommander just found a bug
<NCommander> :-)
<ScottK> NCommander: Would you also look at the http://kde42.debian.net/ kdebindings package and see if Debian has any additional patches of interest.
<NCommander> kdebindings is staying on 4.1 for the time being
<ScottK> NCommander: Not at http://kde42.debian.net/
<ScottK> They appear to have got it building without ripping Nepomuk bindings out.
<NCommander> Debian allows binary uploads
<NCommander> Circular build dependencies aren't the end of the world for them
<ScottK> Riddell: Did we make a decision about demotion/removal for guidance-power-manager?
<ScottK> Right.  That's how they did it.
<ScottK> Riddell: Particularly since powerdevil can't be removed, my vote for guidance-power-manager is out of the archive.
<lool> Riddell: ok, thanks
<ScottK> Hobbsee: In libkipi, you made the change: Change libkipi5 depend to libkipi6 (libkipi5 is NBS, and has been replaced by libkipi6) for libkipi0.  Unfortunately libkipi6 conflicts/replaces libkipi0, so the package is now uninstallable.
<ScottK> If there's some insomniac Ninja around who wants to solve that too, that'd be great.  See comments in Bug 298413 for other info.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 298413 in digikam "Please sync digikam 2:0.10.0~beta2-1 from debian experimental" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/298413
<Serega> hi all
<Hobbsee> ScottK: oh, bloody hell.
<Hobbsee> well, i guess it started as uninstallable as soon as libkipi5 stopped building, but that's still not good ;)
<NCommander> hey ScottK
<Arby> has anyone else noticed kate crashing when closing files if multiple files are open?
<Arby> in 4.2beta2
<knusperfrosch> Arby: i didn't
<Arby> hmm, happens everytime for me if I hit the close button in the toolbar
<Arby> going File > close seems to be ok though
<JontheEchidna> I've noticed that
<JontheEchidna> it's done that twice or so
<Arby> happens almost every time for me
<Arby> I'm just installing the dbg package then I'll get a better backtrace
<Arby> and of course when I want it to crash it won't
<Arby> ah, there we go
<Arby> JontheEchidna: this mean much to you?
<Arby> http://paste.ubuntu.com/90026/
<Riddell>  /win 37
<seele> ScottK: one of my soc students from last year volunteered to look a kpackage kit and said he would do it over the holiday.  so hopefully we'll have reviews on that and quassel by the next kubuntu meeting
<Sput> seele: I'd be thankful to get a copy of that :)
<Sput> (the quassel review, that is)
<seele> Sput: it will probably go up on the wiki
<ScottK> seele: Great.  Did you see rgreening has a draft kvirc-kde4 package in his PPA (Jaunty only).  That should get reviewed too.
<seele> ScottK: yeah, he sent me a link to his ppa
<ScottK> OK.  Great.
<seele> since i'll probably do quassel i can do both
<ScottK> Don't install the -dev package as it stands.  The rest should be fine.
<seele> just quassel-client?
<seele> er.. oh right, from your ppa
 * seele is still waking up
<ScottK> seele: quassel, not quassel client.
<ScottK> qt4-x11 4.4.3-2ubuntu1 building on every single arch at the same time ....
<nixternal> from what I have seen, I think Quassel would be the better choice due to its simplicity when compared to kvirc... ScottK what do you think on that?
<nixternal> I used to use kvirc, so I am a fan of it
<nixternal> though to me, kvirc is our mirc
<ScottK-desktop> I haven't used kvirc yet.
<nixternal> it is a really good client, with a lot of options...if you have ever used mirc and irssi, you will probably get a better hold of it
<seele> nixternal: the problem with quassel is getting connected to irc. how would anyone know they have to set up the node thing in order to subscribe to a channel?
<nixternal> couldn't we provide a default config that would give them something generic?
<ScottK> seele: They are making some changes shortly that should make it possible for us to patch it to include a default channel.
<ScottK> nixternal: Not right now, but shortly.
<seele> it still seems superfluous to have to do that instead of just have a normal client
<ScottK> seele: If you install quassel (not quassel client) you get a monlithic IRC client.
<JontheEchidna> Arby_: oh, I forgot you pinged me. I'm not really a kate expert...
<Arby_> no worries
<Arby_> I still haven't figured out exactly what triggers the crash
<danimo> Czessi__: ping?
<jjesse> holy cow its freaking freezin outside
<nixternal> OMG IT IS FREEZING!!!
<jjesse> -15 F with the wind
<nixternal> -20C outside w/o the wind, or -3f
<jjesse> sustained wind of 20mph w/ gusts of 35 for us
<nixternal> our windchill right now is -34f, or -36c
<jjesse> i think i heard as of midnight we had 42 inches of snow and got another 10 last night
<jjesse> or something sick like that
<nixternal> I just went out to ship off my xmas presents....that's it, no more going out!
<nixternal> we only got a dusting last night
<jjesse> i ordered all my gifts from amazon
<nixternal> does amazon gift wrap?
<nixternal> if so, call me an idiot!
<jjesse> yes they do
<jjesse> if you mark it as a "gift"
<nixternal> damn, then I will do amazon only for the rest of my life...it is to cold out there for me
<jjesse> my poor dog had to pee so i took him outside and he looked at me like wtf can't i just go inside?
<nixternal> LOL
<nixternal> get the pee pads and put them in the garage, or somewhere warmer than outside
<jjesse> detached garage :(
<jjesse> next house that is a must
<nixternal> hehe
<jjesse> multiple deaths in benton harbor on highway
<nixternal> jjesse: drive by shooting? :p
<jjesse> massive car crash
<jjesse> i think i heard 3 fatalities
<nixternal> I just drove past a really bad accident when I was out...they had one of the drivers walking the line and sticking his leg out in front of him
<nixternal> wow, a plane kind of crashed in denver...nobody died which they are saying is a miracle
<crimsun> geez, two coworkers have died of cardiac arrest->lack of oxygen in the past 72 hours
<nixternal> umm, it is time to leave the office then crimsun
<crimsun> this is some holiday :/
<crimsun> nixternal: unfortunately it means i have to work over the holidays
<nixternal> oh, I was thinking something happened at work
<crimsun> ah, not _that_ type of sequence, no =)
<nixternal> One person is dead after a crash involving 12 semi-trucks and around 30 other vehicles near St. Joseph
<nixternal> WOW!
<nixternal> 12 semi-trucks and 30 other vehicles
<nixternal> that is nuts
<crimsun> agreed
<crimsun> man, i miss cold weather and wind
<nhandler> crimsun: Come to Chicago. We have plenty of it
<nixternal> we have way to much of it!
<crimsun> nhandler: i grew up in minnesota and wisconsin, so cold+wind ain't no thang
<crimsun> this "tropical" near-freezing doesn't cut it
<nixternal> lol
<ScottK> crimsun: Don't worry.  We're overdue for our generally regular every 3 years snowstorm that drops 3 feet of snow on the area.
<jjesse> we have a poop loud of snow here in west michigan
<ScottK> Those are fun around here where they are totally unprepeared.
<crimsun> ScottK: i totally don't look forward to the roads during such an event
<jjesse> i am amazed how many people "forget" how to drive in a snowstorm
<jjesse> i mean they happen all the time
<crimsun> jjesse: kinda like forgetting how to drive in any sort of inclement weather
<crimsun> "it's pouring rain, lemme drive 95 mph!"
<jjesse> or its pouring rain lemme drive 10
<crimsun> heh
<nixternal> or its pouring rain lemme get 2 more beers before driving 95mph!
<jjesse> thats just how you drive nixternal
<nixternal> good point
<sebas> Riddell: seen https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/310228 this one?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 310228 in xorg "patch 107_fedora_dont_backfill_bg_none.patch causes video garbage in KDE 4 (dup-of: 254468)" [Undecided,New]
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 254468 in xorg "[KDE4] momentary video garbage upon drawing new objects" [Undecided,Confirmed]
#kubuntu-devel 2009-12-14
<ScottK> Riddell: For the kdegraphics build failure on armel, I have this theory that qimageblitz needs to be rebuilt on arm due to the switch to v7.  Would you be able to upload a rebuild to the armel PPA and then build kdegraphics against that?
<JontheEchidna> mm, driving was fun tonight
<JontheEchidna> seeing 7 or 8 SUVs and pickup trucks in the ditch/flipped over, distributed one or two per mile was snicker-worthy though
<Lex79> :)
<JontheEchidna> I threw the new libssh at the archive
<Lex79> http://pastebin.ca/1713547
<JontheEchidna> D:
<Lex79> he did a diff between his Qt-kde branch on git and Qt-kde branch (ever in git)
<JontheEchidna> oh yeah, the kde-qt git branch
<JontheEchidna> maybe we're missing some patches from there?
<Lex79> now I downloaded his Qt-kde branch and I'm doing a diff between qt 4.6.0 stable and his branch
 * JontheEchidna kicks off another polkit-1 build for kde4libs
<Lex79> JontheEchidna: http://pastebin.ca/1713896
<Lex79> :)
<Lex79> JontheEchidna: I'm wondering if I have to add some build-deps
<JontheEchidna> you rock
<JontheEchidna> I wouldn't think you'd have to add anything except the libpulse dev package
<Lex79> JontheEchidna: maybe I have to add the build-deps of phonon-backends package? no?
<JontheEchidna> a lot of those are for the xine plugin, which qt phonon doesn't have
<Lex79> well, I try to build with only libpulse dev
<Lex79> JontheEchidna: Qt uploaded to ninja
<Lex79> patch: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/394059/updated-phonon.diff
<Lex79> good night
<JontheEchidna> I'm going off to bed too
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: I'm working updating libattica to 0.1.0.  0.1.1 is out, but I can't find the tarball.  In the meantime, libattica is currently misbuilt on armel, so I need to upload something and so I'm going with 0.1.0
<ScottK> Urgh.  Help.  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libattica/0.1.0-0ubuntu1/+build/1394421/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-lucid-armel.libattica_0.1.0-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: ^^^
 * ScottK is going to bed.
<ScottK> Now I'm going to bed.  Uploaded it again without the symbols file.
<ghostcube> ehlo :)
<maco> based on cjwatson and Keybuk's chatter in #ubuntu-devel, sounds like we're not supposed to have usplash anymore
<maco> seeded, i mean
<elvito> Hello, I'm using Ubuntu karmic and tried to compile the latest version of amarok. I followed this tutorial step by step--> http://www.howtoforge.com/how-to-compile-amarok-2-from-git-on-kubuntu-9.10-karmic When I try to compile amarok itself it gives me following error  --> http://pastebin.com/d1d509e4d. I asked in the amarok-channel but nobody was able to help me. I think something went wrong with the QTscript and QT Bindi
<elvito> ngs. I also tried it with the qtscript-tools package via apt-get. The error message is the same. Could someone give me a hint where to start?
<ulysses__> elvito: Have you installed the 'libqt4-dev' package?
<elvito> yes
<apachelogger> wth
<apachelogger> crappy howto
<apachelogger> elvito: apt-get build-dep amarok
<elvito> ok there were some packages missing
<elvito> i'll retry the compiling and report the result
<ghostcube> echo 'export KDEDIR=$HOME/kde' >> ${HOME}/.kde/env/myenv.sh
<ghostcube> isnt this wrong ?
<ghostcube> echo 'export KDEDIR=$HOME/.kde' >> ${HOME}/.kde/env/myenv.sh
<ghostcube> right one ?
<elvito> i use gnome
<ghostcube> ah ok
<ghostcube> ah ok he makes an kde build folder
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> technically the main runtime path
<apachelogger> ghostcube: http://techbase.kde.org/KDE_System_Administration/Environment_Variables#KDEDIRS
<elvito> yeah worked!
<elvito> just a missing package
<elvito> thanks a lot
<ghostcube> apachelogger: yeah makes sense ;)
<apachelogger> mhh ==6651==   total heap usage: 22 allocs, 22 frees, 1,355 bytes allocated :D
<Riddell> smarter: qimageblitz uploaded
<Riddell> ScottK rather
<Riddell> talking of amarok, I should look at that if nobody else is already
<markey> the beta?
<markey> we had to delay release for one day (hopefully only), because of server upgrade
<markey> if we can get the server move done, we'll release today
<markey> (2.2.2-Beta)
<Riddell> markey: I'd best get packaging then :)
<markey> that would be nice :)
 * markey is all giddy about the new server
<markey> pretty big iron (but still relatively cheap)
<markey> i7, 12Gigs, 2TB HDD, 100Mbit pipe
<ghostcube> o.o
<Riddell> why does amarok need a new server?  it's just one website isn't it?
<markey> (and cheaper than our current dual-core)
<ghostcube> ship it to me
<ghostcube> no stop
<ghostcube> directly
<Sput> ah yeah I was thinking of getting one of those
<markey> no the t hing is, it's cheaper than before :)
<Sput> they're quite cheap nowadays
<apachelogger> Riddell: nope there is much more stuff on that server
<markey> so we would be silly not to upgrade
<Sput> markey: Hetzner?
<markey> Sput: yes
<Sput> yeah
<apachelogger> Riddell: konversation and oxygen for example
<ghostcube> Hetzner is cool
<markey> we plan to host a lot more KDE stuff in the future
<Riddell> apachelogger: all your warez? :)
<markey> on that box
<apachelogger> Riddell: also neon was running on that server ;)
<apachelogger> oh true
<ghostcube> i only have a new server at university now
 * apachelogger happened to have a home of almost 100G I have been told :P
<ghostcube> but only xeon 3 gig
<ghostcube> :)
<ghostcube> woah i need to set this one up before the new semester starts
<ghostcube> outsch
<ghostcube> o.o
<markey> Hetzner has great prices, and good service
<markey> really recommendable
<ghostcube> yep
<apachelogger> ghostcube: FAI :P
<ghostcube> :|
<apachelogger> ghostcube: \sh always does the sweet talk about FAI
<ghostcube> :P
<amichair> markey: how much does a box like that go for nowadays?
 * apachelogger guesses 3 bucks per year :P
<markey> well
<markey> sec
<markey> amichair: http://www.hetzner.de/en/hosting/produkte_rootserver/eq6/
<markey> can't complain about that :)
<amichair> nice
<ghostcube> apachelogger: :O deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/fai/ubuntu karmic main
<ghostcube> havent known that there are ubuntu packages
<apachelogger> hence I mentioned that \sh is quite the FAI obsessee :P
<ghostcube> :D
<amichair> markey: how much bandwidth does the server use on average?
<ghostcube> apachelogger: 40 per month or ?
<Sput> yeah he keeps spamming twitter with it :)
<ghostcube> wow 60 a month is hard
<ghostcube> :D
<ghostcube> so i stay with my xeon for =€
<ghostcube> so i stay with my xeon for 0€
<ghostcube> woha vamopire smily
<ghostcube> =€
<ghostcube> cool
<ghostcube> :D
<markey> amichair: ours currently? I don't have exact stats, but I heard something about 500 Gigs
<markey> hm
<markey> is that realistic?
<markey> our admin knows better
<amichair> well that site says 92 GBit bandwidth
<markey> b/w is 100Mbit
<amichair> cap, not speed
<amichair> (at least that's how I understand it)
<markey> traffic limited to 2TB, but you can buy more if you over that
<amichair> oh I see
<amichair> cool
<markey> dunno really, but, the pipe is huge
<markey> our (dual-core) server survived a Slashdot/Digg frontpage once
<markey> at the same time
<markey> and stayed alive :)
<markey> so, it is pretty decent
<amichair> markey: what more can u ask for? :-)
<amichair> Riddell: a few more software-properties fixes waiting in the branch. I think we're fresh out of sp-kde specific bugs :-)
<amichair> well, at least until someone starts using the new version :-P
<ghostcube> 100 mbit pipe over 500 tb you get 10 mbit pipes markey as i read it correct in CT
<markey> yeah, something like that
<ghostcube> hier mal ein buchtip für alle german fähigen
<ghostcube> marc-uwe kling Die Känguruh Chroniken
<Riddell> amichair: great
<ghostcube> ich hab mich selten so weggeschmissen
<amichair> so I hear there's gonna be a new splash system used? so no point trying to fix the current broken splashes in lucid alpha?
<Riddell> amichair: yes (as far as I can make out, I've not investigated it much yet)
<Riddell> amichair: there's a thread about plymouth on the kubuntu-devel mailing list with a link to the upstream bug for it
<amichair> can't wait to see how it'll look :-)
<ofirk> I finally finished the first draft of the feature tour for the new kubuntu website
<ofirk> http://www.violetech.org/feature-tour-main-page-draft-1.png
<ofirk> What do you think?
<amichair> ofirk: looks awesome
<amichair> ofirk: is there still a planned slideshow image? that can reduce the screenshot clutter, and at the same time show larger images
<ghostcube> ofirk: looks cool
<jussi01> nice
<ofirk> amichair: there will be screenshot slideshow at the homepage
<amichair> ofirk: cool
<ofirk> I almost forgot..
<ofirk> there is another draft:
<ofirk> http://www.violetech.org/feature-tour-main-page-draft-2.png
<ofirk> the diffrence is less screenshots in the upper part
<Riddell> ofirk: ooh, shiny!
<amichair> ofirk: do u know if there will also be an actual (large size) screenshots section?
<Riddell> amichair: that's stuck on security :(
<Riddell> the drupal module didn't pass kees's security review
<Riddell> someone who knows PHP and drupal needs to fix it up
<ghostcube> use joomla o.o
<ghostcube> or typo3
<ghostcube> isntead of drup
<amichair> was ofirk the one with experience in that, or someone else asking about timelord?
<amichair> btw what did happen to all those other timelord inquirers? how's our retention rate?
<ofirk> Which one is better?
<amichair> ofirk: to me, one looks too much, and the other too little. maybe the second with larger sizes? the tiny ones really are tiny :-)
<ofirk> amichair: ok, thanks
<Riddell> amichair: poor but in general people who say "I want to help" often don't hang around compared to people who say "this annoys me, I'm going to look into it"
 * amichair sees a finger pointing at him
<amichair> :-)
<ghostcube> cool i must more often step into classroom
<ghostcube> need to learn more about packaging
<ghostcube> :)
<Riddell> amichair: oh not at all, you're a bit of an exception there :)
<amichair> Riddell: that's a problem. I'm going to look into it.
<amichair> so maybe instead of pointing ppl at general triaging etc, we should first ask which aspects/apps they use most or would like to see improved etc., and use that as an entry point (even to triaging)
<Riddell> markey: amarok needs qtscript from http://code.google.com/p/qtscriptgenerator/ ?  from qt 4.6 isn't good enough?
<apachelogger> Riddell: isnt qtscriptgenerator creating more bindings than basic qtscript ships?
<apachelogger> phonon for example
<Riddell> yes I mean qtscriptgenerator
<Riddell> I'm getting
<Riddell> markey: amarok needs qtscript from http://code.google.com/p/qtscriptgenerator/ ?  from qt 4.6 isn't good enough?-- The following REQUIRED packages could NOT be located on your system.
<Riddell> ?
<Riddell> "-- The following REQUIRED packages could NOT be located on your system. * qtscript-qt  <http://code.google.com/p/qtscriptgenerator/>"
<Riddell> is what I'm geetting
<Riddell> when compiling amarok
<apachelogger> oh
<Riddell> but qtscriptgenerator won't compile http://paste.ubuntu.com/341123/
<Riddell> hmm http://paste.ubuntu.com/341126/
<Riddell> buildingtest segfaults
<Riddell> that could explain it
<Riddell> yep, qt script is broken in lucid, waa
<Riddell> wibble http://paste.ubuntu.com/341137/
<Tm_T> Riddell: not to mention that atleast at some point qtscriptgenerator check in amarok required dbus session running, caused issues with my scripts (:
<Riddell> hum
<Tm_T> Riddell: and cmake output doesn't mention this, ofcourse, I ran manually the check to find out this
<Tm_T> oh and current amarok fails to build with intrepid mysql...
<Tm_T> well, mysqle collection part atleast
<Tm_T> but that's mysql package issue, I suppose
<amichair> is the 'find best server' feature in software-properties working well for everyone? and the rest of sp?
<ScottK> Riddell: Thanks (qimageblitz). libattica misbuilt on armel (due to Qt4 BIC change) was the cause of the latest -runtime failure.  We've got ~75 minutes to find out how much farther it gets now.
<Riddell> Tm_T: you're right, works ok in a full VM
<Tm_T> Riddell: nasty, isn't it
<Riddell> ScottK: kdegraphics uploaded now
<Riddell> to ppa
<ScottK> Riddell: Cool.  kdenetwork has an identical build failure, btw.
<ScottK> Riddell: workspace looks like another qreal problem.  Still no NCommander.
<ScottK> sebas: Any chance you could look at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase-workspace/4:4.3.80-0ubuntu2/+build/1393520/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-lucid-armel.kdebase-workspace_4:4.3.80-0ubuntu2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<glatzor> Riddell, PolicyKit-1 is implemented in the current kdebase?
<sebas> ScottK: sure, somewhen in the next hours most likely
<Riddell> glatzor: no but there's a separate package in kdereview which JontheEchidna packaged yesterday
<Sput> sebas: btw, do you need a bug for the wrong trayicon being shown if one has a GSM device that's offline?
<JontheEchidna> yeah, I have all the kde pieces, but I need something KDE that actually uses polkit-1
<JontheEchidna> (good morning, by the way)
<sebas> Sput: yes, please. Might get lost otherwise
<Riddell> phew, amarok finally building
<Sput> sebas: ok, will file today or tomorrow then :)
<sebas> Sput: sweet, thanks
 * Sput needs to finish his presentation and shouldn't lurk around IRC -.-
<sebas> I've pretty much reserved hacking time over christmas / new year for KDE bugs
<Sput> nice :)
<Sput> all in all the plasmoid is working well for me
<sebas> nice :)
<JontheEchidna> https://launchpad.net/~echidnaman/+archive/ppa/?field.series_filter=lucid <- for those interested in polkit-qt/kde-1 stuff
<jussi01> now that Riddell is back, are we going to have a meetign?
<ScottK> We should.
<JontheEchidna> meh, kde4libs w/ polkit-1 ftbfs linking libkdecore
<Riddell> jussi01: feel free to do the dooble scheduling thing
<JontheEchidna> and I found my error in several pastebins on the internet so it's probably just me
<JontheEchidna> It would be nice if I had found anything other than pastebin posts with the error :/
<jussi01> Riddell: ScottK is there an agenda somewhere?
<ScottK> jussi01: The usual place (whereever that is).  We need to get KC to approve our specs, I know.
<jussi01> hrr
<jussi01> ScottK: thats what I was asking :D where is "the usual place" :D
<ScottK> Wiki somewhere is all I know.
<jussi01> oh, found it: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Meetings
<jussi01> :)
<Tm_T> ehm, where was the patch for kopete-facebook plugin to fix crash on quit?
<Riddell> jussi01: you can delete the old items on the agenda page
<jussi01> just send the doodle to the kubuntu devel list?
<Riddell> yep
<jussi01> Riddell: done.
 * txwikinger presumes the times are UTC
<Riddell> you can set the timezone
<txwikinger> I can?
<jussi01> nah, its borked iirc
<txwikinger> Well.. if it uses timezones, it is vey odd :)
 * txwikinger thinks he needs to sue facebook
<al> should be interesting
<al> is there by chance a test suite i could run to measure my kde performance (whatever that is in particular)?
<ScottK> al: Not that I know of, but it depends a lot on what you mean by performance.
<al> when i switch from quassel to thunderbird it takes forever to fully render
<al> when i click a link in akregator, it takes forever for the browser tab to appear
<al> stuff like that
<al> i installed a gentoo flavor on the same machine, trying to stick as close to the kubuntu setup it replaced and things felt a lot faster there
<al> so, obviously i can't put my finger at what the issue really is, which is why i'm looking for some diagnostic tools
<ScottK> al: I'm not sure, but I think you've hit on a good area for investigation.
<ScottK> Sounds like something like a runtime equivalent of bootchart would be useful.
<al> yea, that'd be perfect
<ScottK> al: How about http://oprofile.sourceforge.net/examples/
<ScottK> Seems at least in the ballpark.
<ScottK> al: It's also packaged.
<redhammer> good morning, or whatever time of day it is where you are
<redhammer> my kvm must be broken.  kubuntu lucid will not boot and has not since before alpha 1
<redhammer> using the following command    kvm -cdrom lucid-desktop-amd64.iso -m 2048
<redhammer> using kvm in hardy 64bit
<Riddell> redhammer: that doesn't sound like a problem with KDE, we only do KDE here
<redhammer> ty
<al> ScottK: i had hoped for a more standardized approach (read: less work for me)
<ScottK> al: I understand.  This is an area I know needs work and has been on my TODO for about 9 months now.  Sorry I don't have a better answer.  Maybe someone else will.
<seele> what time zone is that kubuntu meeting being scheduled in?
<seele> UTC?
<txwikinger> al: Do you test kubuntu and gentoo for the same amount of time?
<al> txwikinger: sorry, i don't get the question
<txwikinger> well.. how long has your KDE instance run when you compare the times of switch
<Riddell> seele: I'd assume UTC
<txwikinger> Riddell: I have entered my info as UTC
<al> txwikinger: oh, yea, same amount of time
<al> i didn't set it up for testing purposes, it's my main workstation
<al> but if i'm going to oprofile it i'll try to think of a somewhat reproducible and comparable test scenario
<Lex79> Riddell: can you upload koffice from bzr when you have time? thanks
<freeflying> just wondering will we replace OOo with koffice in lucid?
<maco> dont think so
<freeflying> any concerns?
<Riddell> Lex79: to lucid?
<Lex79> yes
<Riddell> freeflying: it's not ready, we may not even include it in main
<Lex79> we need some MIR also
<freeflying> Riddell: got it, thanks
<jussi01> Riddell: txwikinger Nightrose, I added that the times are in utc to the description.
<Nightrose> jussi01: next time just allow timezone support ;-)
<Nightrose> that makes it a lot easier for everyone
<Nightrose> and also makes it show up right in my imported calendar
<jussi01> Nightrose: timezone support is broken
<Nightrose> how so?
<jussi01> it doesnt allow you to use it...
<Nightrose> Oo
<Nightrose> it worked well last i used it
<jussi01>  been broken for a while iirc.
<Nightrose> hmmmm
<jussi01> yeah, lets you enable it, but when you go to click next it gives errors.
<Nightrose> mpfh
<Nightrose> ok
<jussi01> I did try to use it first up...
<Nightrose> k
<ScottK> What's the link for the doodle poll?
<Nightrose> ScottK: devel list
<Nightrose> sorry can't copy here
<Nightrose> email is on the other pc
<ScottK> OK.  thanks.
 * ScottK has the same problem.  Webmail it is.
<ScottK> sebas: I'd appreciate it if you'd add http://launchpadlibrarian.net/36774143/buildlog_ubuntu-lucid-armel.kdebase-runtime_4%3A4.3.80-0ubuntu5_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz to your list.
<al> http://www.doodle.com/2u4q56pf7e3nxg3a jic
<Riddell> ScottK: http://people.canonical.com/~jriddell/tmp/kdegraphics-arm
<Riddell> close!
<ScottK> Riddell: Very close.  Looks like the qimageblitz rebuild is definitely needed.
<Riddell> ScottK: I'll throw that up into lucid
<ScottK> Riddell: Excellent.
<Riddell> ScottK: dunno why okular poppler doesn't get compiled though
<ScottK> Riddell: Agreed.  That's odd.
<Riddell> ScottK: nothing obvious in the buildlog, hard to look more without access to a machine to hand build on
<Riddell> maybe we should just upload kdegraphics without okular poppler for now
<JontheEchidna> sweet: http://imagebin.ca/view/PAJ6LvV.html
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Nice.
<ScottK> Riddell: I think one can have arch specific install files.
<Riddell> ScottK: yes I uploaded to the PPA with that
<ScottK> Ah.  OK.
<Riddell> ScottK: upstream has no ideas without having access to the build files either
<Riddell> ScottK: looks like the kdebase-workspace issue is already fixed in svn, I'll nab that
<ScottK> Riddell: Cool.  So sebas can take the one off his list (just runtime now, IIRC).
<JontheEchidna> software-center actually works with polkit-kde-1 too
<Riddell> jussi01: awooga
<Riddell> ScottK: the kdebase-runtime one is the same issue in the same file (seems to be a copied file)
<Riddell> sebas.stack().pop()
<ScottK> Riddell: Ooh.  Even better.  Code reuse FTW.
<ScottK> Riddell: Is runtime fixed upstream?
<Riddell> yes
<ScottK> Nice.
<ScottK> nixternal: Is there a reason you didn't upload your kdeedu improvements?
<Daskreech> Does anyone have a Lynx live Cd ?
<EagleScreen> there usually isn't live CD until Alpha2 or Alpha3
<Riddell> alpha 1 has a live CD, see kubuntu.org
 * Daskreech ponders how people are responding to his bug report then
<jussi01> Riddell: can you tell me precisely what I am to do with a comment like awooga? is it same as ping?
<jussi01> :D
<Riddell> jussi01: no it means "oh good"
<Riddell> and it was intended for JontheEchidna
<jussi01> Riddell: heh
<JontheEchidna> ;-)
<jussi01> ok then... :(
<Riddell> seems my tab completion isn't working well today
<Riddell> jussi01: but awooga to you for applying for membership :)
<jussi01> :)
<jussi01> Riddell: I hope Im doing it right, I have ubuntu membership, but want kubuntu membership.
<Riddell> yes you are
<jussi01> great :)
<markey> apachelogger: ping
<Riddell> gah, amarok doesn't compile in a buildd, it probably needs X and dbus running for that qtscript test
<Tm_T> Riddell: I wonder if one can just force the check being skipped and set found
<Riddell> that's what I'm thinking
<Quintasan> sup?
<Quintasan> google cal sync is working for anyone?
<nixternal> ScottK: yeah, because I couldn't test build them...I don't do blind uploads
<ulysses__> Quintasan: I found this on identi.ca: http://identi.ca/notice/16733737
<ScottK> nixternal: How about now?
<nixternal> phonon stuff was causing htem not to build
<nixternal> haven't tried
<nixternal> I will try it now
<Quintasan> ulysses__: I did this, doesn't work for Calendar
<Quintasan> Contacts are synced but no things from calendar
<Quintasan> ulysses__: oh well, it works but only for my default calendar :S
<Riddell> ScottK: grump http://people.canonical.com/~jriddell/tmp/kdegraphics-arm
<ScottK> Riddell: Progress?
<Riddell> not much
<Riddell> okular does seem to be compling to some extent
<ScottK> I guess the in archive retry I did doesn't have much hope.
<Riddell> oh that's pdf so that's the same problem
<Riddell> I'll try again with that file removed
<cragdor> Hi All, if i wanted to create a VM to start developing/compiling kde, is there a setup guide/ version of kubuntu i can install on the vm
<yuriy> cragdor: there isn't a version specifically for development. the kde-devel package should get you most of what you need. see techbase.kde.org for guides.
<nixternal> ScottK: what do you think about an MIR for xplanet? this way here we can build kdeedu (kstars) completely?
<nixternal> Riddell: ^^
<ScottK> nixternal: I'd say worth asking (filling it out).
<nixternal> that is the only dep that kdeedu is missing from being complete, well that and the experimental python crap
<r4v3nsw0rd> this is the place for kubuntu 10.04, correct?
<r4v3nsw0rd> well, I guess I'll just ask my question then, is there a fix out for the kickoff application launcher such that when I type in a search term that it will auto select the most relevant result?
<Daskreech> r4v3nsw0rd: for 4.4 it should do that from the runners
<Riddell> nixternal: what does xplanet do for kstars?
<r4v3nsw0rd> sorry, 4.4 of what Daskreech?
<Daskreech> KDE SC
<r4v3nsw0rd> ah, oops, found my problem, forgot to update after the upgrade, k, thanks
<ofirk> when KDE4.4 SC beta 1 packages will be available?
<ofirk> I mean for karmic
 * ghostcube listens 
<ScottK> When they're ready
 * ScottK doesn't recall who was working on them.
<r4v3nsw0rd_> Daskreech: I've updated, but it still occurs, how to I install KDE SC 4.4?
<nixternal> ScottK: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/MainInclusionReportXplanet  <- quick review please
<nixternal> Riddell: it adds the ability to render the xplanet data...we are the only distro not providing this ability
<ScottK> nixternal: One small edit and it looks good.
<nixternal> did you edit it?
<ScottK> nixternal: You know about the bug filing part of this, right?
<ScottK> I did
<ScottK> It's still saving
<ScottK> Now it's done
<nixternal> ScottK: bug is filed, just haven't subscribed mir yet
<nixternal> whoa dude, it just automatically updated in my browser after your change
<ScottK> Interesting, perhaps scary
<ScottK> nixternal: I'd say go for it.
<apachelogger> jussi01: I just spent 5 minutes clicking on doodle :P
<nixternal> ScottK: do I add the stuff to the seeds now or wait?
<ScottK> nixternal: Wait for it to be approved.
<nixternal> been a long time since my last MIR
<nixternal> ok, just making sure
<nixternal> looks like dapper was my last MIR
<ScottK> nixternal: Once it's approved, you just add it as a build-dep, you don't directly seed it.
<ScottK> That is a while.
<jussi01> apachelogger: is everybody done as far as you can see? can I "decide" a time now?
<nixternal> kdeedu test building now
<apachelogger> jussi01: JontheEchidna did not
<JontheEchidna> doodle? Totally slipped my mind
<JontheEchidna> wow, that's a lot of times to choose from
<ScottK> Riddell: I think I figured it out.  poppler was built against the beta Qt4: libqt4-xml (4:4.6.0~beta1-1ubuntu1)
 * ScottK rebuilds
<Riddell> ScottK: hum.  need me to throw anything at the PPA?
 * Riddell building kdevelop beta 7
<ScottK> Riddell: No.  We know it should be rebuilt, so I'll just retry in the archive after this builds.
<Sput> sebas: kde bug 218706 :)
<ubottu> KDE bug 218706 in general "[knetworkmanager] Wrong tray icon if a GSM device exists" [Normal,Unconfirmed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=218706
<Daskreech> ofirk: Possible you may just get B2
<Sput> sebas: one more thing, I have one or two device entries containing "No such interface org.kde.networkma..." in the device list as well, is that known or something I should report as well?
<r4v3nsw0rd_> in 10.04, when I type in a search term, is there a way so that it will auto select the most relevant result?
<ofirk> Daskreech: that's fine too
<Daskreech> r4v3nsw0rd_: if you are on Lynx then you have KDE SC 4.4 b1 already
<ofirk> I just so anxious to use it
<r4v3nsw0rd_> ok
<r4v3nsw0rd_> it's still not working though
<Daskreech> ScottK: Is there a buildmatrix anywhere ?
<ScottK> Daskreech: For?
<Daskreech> r4v3nsw0rd_: does it work for Krunner?
<ScottK> Daskreech: We have https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/DependencyGraph
<Daskreech> ScottK: well we are finding out what was built against what to find the beta qt packages
<r4v3nsw0rd_> yes, it works for krunner
<ScottK> Daskreech: Right.  Here's the answer I goe when I asked wgrant:
<Daskreech> Seems that we should be able to simply pull up the cases of packages which were built against that
<ScottK> ScottK: I think you'd have to grab all the build logs from the librarian, or work out when exactly it was in the archive (easy), take the intersection of packages that build-depend on it (presumably easy), and search for all build records for those packages to see if the latest one was during the broken period (not so easy, but quite doable).
<Daskreech> Sounds scriptable actually
<ofirk> did you see the new drafts of the feature tour for the new website?
<ofirk> http://www.violetech.org/feature-tour-main-page-draft-1.png
<ScottK> Daskreech: It is.  It needs someone to script it.
<ofirk> I really need some feedback
<ScottK> ofirk: ryanakca is probably the first one to get feedback from.
<ScottK> I like it.
<ofirk> I already talked to him, but I want more opinions
<ofirk> ScottK: which one of them?
 * ScottK only saw one
<ofirk> there are 4:
<ofirk> http://www.violetech.org/feature-tour-main-page-draft-1.png
<ofirk> http://www.violetech.org/feature-tour-main-page-draft-1.png
<ofirk> * http://www.violetech.org/feature-tour-main-page-draft2.png
<ofirk> http://www.violetech.org/feature-tour-main-page-draft-2.png
<ofirk> http://www.violetech.org/feature-tour-main-page-draft-3.png
<ofirk> http://www.violetech.org/feature-tour-main-page-draft-4.png
<amichair> ofirk: nice! I like #3
<ScottK> ofirk: I like 3 too, but I think they're all good.
<ofirk> The feature tour will cover the 5 most popular apps which will come with 10.04
<ofirk> I need some opinion about which 5 to choose
<ofirk> amarok? Openoffice? firefox?
<ScottK> It should be KDE apps that we focus on.
<ofirk> so what are they?
<ofirk> dolphin?
<ScottK> Not sure.  For me Konsole would be on the list, but not for most users.
<ScottK> Kontact
<JontheEchidna> maybe a feature tour for developers wouldn't be such a bad idea either?
<nixternal> grrr
<JontheEchidna> oh hai there
<nixternal> stupid kdeedu
<ScottK> poppler uploaded.
<nixternal> argh!
<JontheEchidna> nixternal: btw, good news. sandsmark finished his Phonon patch and lex has Qt with the patch in -ninjas ready for the next KDE SC beta release
<Riddell> yay
<nixternal> well...in pbuilder the phonon error doesn't happen anymore, but if i debuild -nc I get the error
<nixternal> oh I hate this package
<ofirk> Maybe amarok, dolphin, k3b, kdenlive, gwenview and kaffine?
<ScottK> ofirk: kdenlive is not in our default install, so probably not that.  The others are good.
<ScottK> I would have our mail client in there (kontact)
<ofirk> is it not kmail?
 * JontheEchidna goes about re-enabling the phonon kcm in -runtime
<ofirk> (I don't use it so I really don't know)
<ScottK> ofirk: kmail is part of kontact.
<JontheEchidna> ofirk: kontact is a shell for all the KDE pim apps: kmail, korg, akregator etc
<ofirk> hmmm... ok
<Daskreech> ofirk: Must it be apps which ship with the CD ?
<JontheEchidna> btw, polkit-kde-1 in revu: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?upid=7195 (needs polkit-qt-1 from new queue)
<ofirk> So how I can present it to the average user in a 4-5 sentences?
<Lex79> JontheEchidna: when you have finished, upload it to ninja for testing
<JontheEchidna> I basically took the packaging for when policykit-kde was standalone and made it more polkit-1-ish
<Lex79> I mean -runtime
<ofirk> I mean, what the kde-pim suit can do and for it used...
<JontheEchidna> Lex79: right
<Lex79> JontheEchidna: should we rebuild others KDE core packages ?
<ofirk> Again, I am asking because I don't use it
<amichair> ofirk: is the idea to do 1 page for each of the top 5 apps or something like that? why not have more apps, with a screenshot and paragraph each? (I'm asking coz I have no idea what the purpose is :-) )
<Daskreech> ofirk: I like Draft 2 btw
<JontheEchidna> ofirk: It can do email, todo, address organization, RSS feeds
<JontheEchidna> probably more stuff, but I only use kmail myself ;-)
<JontheEchidna> Lex79: it probably can wait until 4.4 beta2
<Daskreech> ScottK: It must ship with the Cd ?
<Daskreech> I would think that having one that's not there would be a good thing
<ofirk> amichair: the idea is to make 1 page for 5-6 important apps
<ofirk> I can do multiply pages
<Daskreech> Something like Digikam that would be useful to a large number of people but isn't shipped by default
<ofirk> amichair: Actually, it sounds better
<ScottK> Daskreech: I think so.  For the main page.
<amichair> Daskreech: I find that a bit wierd... it sounds a bit off if one of the top 5 apps marketed as a distro's features is not actually included in it by default...
<amichair> ofirk: what sounds better?
<ScottK> It'd also be good to have a separate section for 'other stuff not in the default install'
<Lex79> JontheEchidna: yes, I meant if there are others kde core packages which needs Qt with patch for building, or just -runtime?
<ofirk> amichair: to make different pages for different apps
<Daskreech> amichair: Why ? ONe of the biggest selling points of Debian is NOT what it ships with. It's what is available
<amichair> ofirk: how about different pages for different categories, and each category showing a handful of apps?
<ofirk> amichair: maybe different pages for different tasks like internet browsing, email, music, video etc
<Daskreech> amichair: Still needs a top 5
<ofirk> amichair: I write slow...
<JontheEchidna> Lex79: I think all of the other ones didn't have any trouble, only -runtime was failing without patching it
<Lex79> ok
<JontheEchidna> I thought kdeedu was too, but nixternal says it's building fine
<JontheEchidna> well, it does FTBFS
<JontheEchidna> but not phonon's fault this time :P
<ofirk> amichair: games are bundled with kubuntu?
<Lex79> it's strange that kdemultimedia doesn't need new phonon
<ScottK> ofirk: On kubuntu-netbook they are.
<ofirk> so it will be ok to put them in the feature tour
<JontheEchidna> Lex79: The only thing that was really missing was the new GlobalConfig class, which only the config module needs
<JontheEchidna> the other stuff the phonon-backends use
<Lex79> oh I see
<ofirk> BTW, I need help with writing texts for the feature tour (in English)
<ofirk> or at least help with making it proof-reading
<ofirk> *them
<Daskreech> ofirk: Write it an put it up. Someone will review it.
<Daskreech> Probably throw it into the topic here so anyone coming through can give input
<ofirk> Daskreech: the texts in http://www.violetech.org/feature-tour-main-page-draft-3.png are fine?
<ScottK> ofirk: nixternal volunteered to work on feature tour, IIRC.
<amichair> ofirk: maybe 'our artists come up with...' should be 'came up with'?
<ofirk> amichair: fixed. thanks!
<sebas> Sput: that last one is on my radar, no need to file a bug
<Sput> sebas: ok.
<sebas> I'm getting it as well, so it's quite obvious (didn't find the cause yet, seems to be "crap on the bus")
<ofirk> ScottK: I know, but he is busy and I have a tight schedule
<amichair> ofirk: what are "regular enterprise releases"?
<ScottK> amichair: LTS every two years.
<ofirk> amichair:  LTSs
<amichair> oh, didn't know they're called 'enterprise releases' :-)
<ScottK> They aren't officially, but it's a good term for them.
<Daskreech> ofirk: Other than my Peeve of Office being a category I don't have a problem with it
<Daskreech> And it's not strictly true we have no licenses
<amichair> maybe 'license fees' works?
<jussi01> ok, Im off to bed, can someone look at doodle and make a meeting time.
<ofirk> license fees sounds more accurate
<amichair> ofirk: the 'the' should be 'The'
<ofirk> amichair: I know, but the 'ubuntu logo' font doesn't have upper case letters
<ofirk> amichair: I might make the letter T myself
<amichair> ofirk: oh. never would have guessed it.
<nixternal> this is weird... debuild -nc on a lucid box bombs on the phonon crap, but in pbuilder-lucid it doesn't....trying to figure out this r-base-core dependency for cantor
<nixternal> or whatever it is called
<Riddell> Lex79: what's the status of beta 1 in karmic and what can I do to help?
<ScottK> Riddell: Ouch on runtime.  Do we need sebas after all?
<sebas> ScottK: so which one remains?
<ScottK> sebas: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase-runtime/4:4.3.80-0ubuntu7/+build/1396131/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-lucid-armel.kdebase-runtime_4:4.3.80-0ubuntu7_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<verbalshadow> i like http://blog.chatonka.com/2009/12/timevault-progress-update/
<sebas> ScottK: alright, thanks :)
<verbalshadow> oops wrong channel
<verbalshadow> sorry
<Riddell> ScottK: looks like our patch still isn't complete
<sebas> ScottK: Hm,do you have that source file handy, it seems to have moved around in trunk, and it's hard to find the right place (also might already be fixed in trunk, but definitely not on the lines the compiler complains about)
<Riddell> sebas: it's oxygen.cpp, there's already a fix in svn
<ScottK> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/primary/+files/kdebase-runtime_4.3.80.orig.tar.gz (without our patches)
<sebas> it's the usual qreal vs. double, just popping in a qreal cast before the double (second argument in line 2962 and 3807) should fix it
<ScottK> Riddell: Are you getting that one?
<Riddell> ScottK: can do
<ScottK> Thanks.
<sebas> thanks :)
<sebas> 2962: qreal offset( qMin( penThickness, (qreal)(1.0) ) );
<sebas> same in 3807
<ScottK> Riddell: poppler rebuild just finished on armel, so I'll retry kdegraphics in an hour.
<ScottK> sebas: I'd give Riddell a ping when you're done so he doesn't miss one.
<sebas> done with?
<ScottK> sebas: Looking for more changes.
 * ScottK has to run.  Good luck.
<sebas> ScottK: I didn't look for changes, those are the two lines that fail to build in oxygen.cpp
<ScottK> sebas: Oh.  OK.
<sebas> it's actually the same line twice
<ScottK> See you later.
<ScottK> Ah.
<sebas> see you :)
<Riddell> Mamarok: I updated libmtp to 1.0.1 in lucid and in beta ppa ready for amarok 2.2.1.90
<Lex79> Riddell: for beta1 in karmic I have to reupload kdebase-workspace with some changes which are in lucid and is ready for me
<Lex79> I can do that now
<Riddell> Lex79: and then it should be ready?  should I test it?
<zegenie> Lex79 / Riddell: let me know if there is any way I can help out testing it, too
<Lex79> if you want yes, but the packes was tested by some testers already
<Lex79> zegenie: I have to reupload kdebase-workspace and when it built you can test from Staging ppa
<zegenie> Lex79: sure thing, do you have the launchpad / apt url?
<Lex79> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/staging/+packages
<Riddell> Lex79: hum http://paste.ubuntu.com/341494/
<Riddell> I just packaged kdevplatform
<Riddell> wonder which one its ment to be in
<Lex79> uhm never seen before
<Riddell> well no, I only packaged it a few minutes ago :)
<Lex79> ah ok ahaha :)
<Lex79> Riddell: did you upload this?? http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/kdeplasma-addons/ubuntu/revision/77
<Riddell> Lex79: I guess I'll remove it from kdevplatform especially since they'll be sharing a PPA
<Lex79> ok
<Riddell> Lex79: no, should I?
<Riddell> Lex79: this is known? http://paste.ubuntu.com/341496/
<Lex79> uhm there is only one fix for "overwriting issue", I asked because you changed UNRELEASED to karmic, sound strange :)
<Lex79> yes it fixed in the new version uploaded right now
<Riddell> wasnae me, it was JontheEchidna
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: that should be lucid?
<Lex79> oh, right, JontheEchidna we are working in Lucid now :)
<JontheEchidna> what's up?
<Riddell> kdeplasma-addons
<Riddell> you uploaded to karmic?
<Lex79> iirc he can't upload kdeplasma-addons
<Lex79> kubuntu-dev policy issue
<Riddell> ok I'll do it
<JontheEchidna> yeah... it's not in the list of packages I can upload :(
<Lex79> Riddell: don't forget koffice tomorrow, since we haven't yet a koffice2 release in lucid
<Riddell> Lex79: it's now top of my todo
<Lex79> great
<nixternal> why is #include <kio/netaccess.h> causing undefined reference to KIO::NetAccess:del...testing now to see if #include <KIO/NetAccess> causes it or not
<Lex79> JontheEchidna: news about kdebase-runtime? does it build?
<JontheEchidna> nope, the phonon check fails
<JontheEchidna> I've pinged sandsmark about the issue
<Lex79> noooo :(
<Riddell> Lex79: plasma-desktop crashes, which I suppose is consistent with lucid
<Lex79> Riddell: it crashes in karmic? my testers doesn't complains about that for now, and in ubuntu-it forum I have about 15 testers
<Lex79> I uploaded in staging ppa also kubuntu-default-settings for fix that
<Riddell> I don't have plasma-desktop install
<Riddell> I don't have plasma-desktop installed
<Riddell> the package
<Riddell> http://paste.ubuntu.com/341506/ more overwrites?
<Lex79> I have to fix that ^ in lucid and in karmic too
<Lex79> I'm fixing
<Riddell> Lex79: helps if I have plasma-desktop installed, I did a dist-upgrade and it wasn't, maybe we should tell people to reinstall kubuntu-desktop after the dist-upgrade
<Lex79> you don't have plasma-desktop because kdebase-workspace doesn't depend on plasma-desktop
<Lex79> that bug now is fixed
#kubuntu-devel 2009-12-15
<Riddell> Lex79: dude, you've thought of everything
<Lex79> :)
<Riddell> Lex79: so tomorrow morning I should copy over to the beta PPA and announce?
<nixternal> this just in:  kdeedu is kicking my ass
<Lex79> Riddell: yes thanks
<nixternal> Lex79: did you finish the kdeedu stuff in karmic?
<Lex79> I thought it's not finished yet in lucid
<nixternal> ok, that's what I am working on now...I would like to get the R backend included, but it is FTBFS due to KIO::NetAccess shit...trying to figure that out
<nixternal> should be done tonight, one way or the other...ie. with or without R support
<JontheEchidna> Lex79: new patch
<JontheEchidna> [18:56:47] <sandsmark> JontheEchidna: squashed just for you: http://qt.gitorious.org/~sandsmark/qt/sandsmarks-kde-qt-with-updated-phonon/commit/ff5549e03b1f000f5d3520a5c1d6b2c4e0d3866b
<Lex79> JontheEchidna: the diff is made with qt 4.6.0 or kde-qt ?
<JontheEchidna> kde-qt I think
<JontheEchidna> It might be best to make a qt -> kdeqt patch that is separate from the phonon update patch if we haven't done so already
<Lex79> The fast way is download sandsmark branch and diff against 4.6.0, that it was I done yesterday
<Lex79> Riddell: can you upload that? http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/kdebase-workspace/ubuntu/revision/234
<Riddell> Lex79: ok
<nixternal> what is the purpose of installgen? seems I missed that conversation :)
<ScottK> nixternal: AFAIK it can be removed.
<nixternal> well I see every package, but kdeedu, has an installgen file
<nixternal> that isn't the same installgen from perl is it?
<ScottK> probably because I removed that one.
<ScottK> I think it's a build artifact.
<Daskreech> Anyone getting codec errors in kaffeine ?
<Riddell> ScottK: so close https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase-runtime/4:4.3.80-0ubuntu8/+build/1396928/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-lucid-armel.kdebase-runtime_4:4.3.80-0ubuntu8_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<JontheEchidna> ScottK, nixternal: debian uses it with some black magic to produce .install files
<ScottK> Riddell: Very close.  I guess we need the qt-phonon patch and retry.
<ScottK> Riddell: kdenetwork built after the qimageblitz rebuild.  So progress.
<jjesse> why does firefox on kubuntu seem to be so slow for me w/ multiple tabs?
<jjesse> same box running windows i don't expereince so much of a slowness
<jjesse> JontheEchidna: what was your package that changes the desktop background based on the weather?
<JontheEchidna> jjesse: it's in with several other plugins in plasma-wallpapers-addons
<jjesse> JontheEchidna: thanks, do i use the BBC as the source or use NOAA?
<JontheEchidna> in 4.3 BBC works the best
<JontheEchidna> though both should work in 4.4, come beta2
<jjesse> hrmm i can't find grand rapids, mi
<jjesse> do i search by the city or by the weather code?
<JontheEchidna> city name
<jjesse> hrmm no cities that i've search for are showing up, grand rapids, or detroit, or chicago
<Daskreech> jjesse: I forget but at some point I just went and found the code and put it in. I really can't remember now if it was the wallpaper or some weather plasmoid though my memory is telling me it was a plasmoid
 * Daskreech still thinks there should be a kubuntu-komplete package
<JontheEchidna> oh yeah, the bbc broke their search engine recently
<JontheEchidna> again :(
<Daskreech> though apachelogger suggests kubuntu-dvd may make more sense
<Daskreech> maco: ping
<jjesse> thats a bummer
<Daskreech> Hmm?
<Daskreech> oh BBC
<jjesse> yeah and when i select NOAA it finds my city but doesn't change the background ever
<Lex79> JontheEchidna: qt4 uploaded to ninja
<ScottK> Lex79: Is it in bzr too?
<Lex79> ScottK: no, should I upload?
<ScottK> Lex79: Which Qt change is this?
<ScottK> Is this the one with the phonon fixes in it?
<Lex79> ScottK: yes
<ScottK> Lex79: I'd put it in bzr then so Riddell or I can upload it.
<Lex79> ScottK: before uploading we have to rebuild kdebase-runtime against that and see if build works
<ScottK> Lex79: OK.  That's good, but it should still be in bzr.  If it doesn't work out, bzr revert is easy enough.
<Lex79> and JontheEchidna working today on that but it was ftbs, so now I change the patch
<ScottK> OK.
<tsimpson> koffice needs re-queueing for lucid
<Daskreech> Is there a koffice-kde4 for Lynx ?
<tsimpson> koffice in a cli web browser, wow
 * Daskreech still wants a aalib plugin for w3m to support images
<ScottK> Riddell: kdegraphics built on armel, so another one knocked out.
<r4v3nsw0rd> oh, nice, twinkle is now properly in the system tray as opposed to floating randomly
<nixternal> I finally fixed the kdeedu package issue...funny thing is we need to patch a CMakeLists.txt file, whereas nobody else has to
<nixternal> by fixed, I mean cantor finally builds...I am sure there are some fubarred .install files yet to come
 * Daskreech votes for nepomuk working out of the box as goal for Lynx
<nixternal> ScottK: kdeedu built, nothing missing, new cantor (with all backends available) and rocs packages included...just dput it as well as uploaded changes to bzr
<Daskreech> nixternal: this is for lynx?
<nixternal> for now it is, until Lex79 backports it :)
<markey> warning to Chromium users:
<markey> latest Daily Build is totally borked
<markey> don't upgrade :)
<markey> is there any way to downgrade to yesterday's build?
<Daskreech> http://identi.ca/conversation/16750743#notice-16750743
<Daskreech> They joy continues
<Daskreech> markey: Why don't you use the beta PPA instead of the daily?
<markey> I don't know, tbh :)
<markey> someone recommended this to me
<markey> ehm
<markey> I am using a PPA
<markey> maybe you misunderstood
<markey> # Mozilla Daily Build PPA:
<markey> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa/ubuntu karmic main
<markey> deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa/ubuntu karmic main
<markey> ^
<markey> I think it comes from there
<markey> IIRC
<Daskreech> Swap daily with beta?
<Daskreech> lOL at TM repos Nice that Lefty gets his own trademark
<markey> ah wait
<markey> the problem might have fixed itself
<markey> Chromium uses some very smart code for analyzing itself
<markey> restarted it again
<markey> and it seems better now
<markey> you can see what it does when it takes a long time to start
<markey> then it reconfigures some parameters internally
<markey> yeah
<markey> seems fixed now :)
<markey> chromium++
<Daskreech> Sweet
 * jussi01 waves. did someone get the meeting date sorted from doodle? or do I need to still do it?
<Daskreech> That said, I feel KDE and Gnome are just about on par with one another anymore.
<Daskreech> I never understand what the internet means anymore :(
<markey> hm?
<Sput> that grammar didn't make sense :)
<Daskreech> I know and as near as I can guess he was saying that KDE and Gnome are equivalent
<Daskreech> But i can't figure out if that judgement is true or if it is which has caught up with which
<Sput> uh, gNOme is still stuck in the 1990s
<Sput> there hasn't been any real innovation in the past few years
<markey> I still don't get what Daskreech meant
<markey> might need another coffee
<Daskreech> markey: Chromium is nice for G* sites
<markey> not only that
<markey> nice for everything :)
<Daskreech> Sput: That's why they are having a Gnome 3.0
<markey> freaking fast
<Sput> Daskreech: 3.0 is just 2.30 relabeled
<Daskreech> feels that way
<Sput> there is *no* innovation
<Daskreech> and not eating my CPU either
<Daskreech> Sput: 2.32 didn't you get the Memo? :)
<Daskreech> Sput: and I think not having files is an interesting innovation
<Sput> not having files?
<Daskreech> Zeitgeist is supposed to abstract away the files and file system
<Sput> isn't that mostly a subset of what akonadi/nepomuk do?
<Sput> sparql and all?
<Daskreech> Yes but it's a subset of qhat Zeitgist is as well
<Daskreech> Just that it has a goal of eliminating the need for a file system type heirarchy structure
<Sput> that's just because gtk's filedialog sucks
<Sput> and they don't manage to get it usable :P
<Daskreech> Oh lord does it suck
<Daskreech> Not the Zeitgest's is any better
<Daskreech> possibly slightly worse
<Sput> I'm sure they have conducted professional usability studies that prove it's the best way to do it
<Daskreech> I'm sure they haven't
<Sput> they did that for the ok/cancel button order too
<Sput> proving that it's easier for the user
<Daskreech> Last I saw of Zeitgeist's it was pretty bad
<Sput> except if he has ever used or will ever be using another platform
<Daskreech> and most people didn't know what was going on.
<Daskreech> But after it comes out give it a year or two then I'll pass judgement on what I think of the project
<Daskreech> Using another platform isn't a problem because Gnome is all encompassing :)
<Daskreech> Seriously though button order isn't that bad. I've seen apps put the button order randomly to force the user to read what was happening
<Daskreech> That was annoying. But switching two buttons doesn't make that much of a difference
<Daskreech> I'd rail more against OSZ moving buttnos allll the way to the other side of the window
<Daskreech> I'm such a KDE ho :(
<markey> I seriously think it's only a matter of (little?) time until shuttleworth replaces GNOME with KDE
<markey> GNOME is a technological dead-end
<markey> there is no saving it, at this point
<markey> (plus the ethical issues)
<markey> check this article: http://itmanagement.earthweb.com/osrc/article.php/12068_3852391_3/KDE-44-Beta-Incremental-Doesnt-Mean-Directionless.htm
<markey> and then enjoy a quote from a comment:
<markey> "KDE has become unique and no disrespect intended: It is simply the best DE available for computers, and with the momentum and fantastic creativity it's a moving target that any other OS or DE will struggle to catch."
<markey> which is (sorry to say) the truth
<markey> I checked out Windows 7 the other day, it's Vista with Plasma on top
<markey> they even copied our clock thing, and the config thing, the task-bar. it all looks very similar :)
<ghostcube> morning folks :)
<Daskreech> markey: You mistake technology and vision as a recipe for success :)
<markey> do I? :)
<markey> time will tell
<Daskreech> Too many times I've seen the better technology get ignored in favour of the shiny or the heavy marketed
<ghostcube> yeah
<ghostcube> :)
<ghostcube> like no one needs blue ray
<ghostcube> o.o
<Daskreech> Ha ha
<ghostcube> except the film industry
<Daskreech> I do
<Daskreech> hi hunger_t
<hunger_t> Daskreech: Hi!
<hunger_t> Daskreech: What is happening on the ubuntu front?
<Daskreech> hunger_t: We march forward!! and we have Timelords now
<markey> we have another advantage: our community is much less divided than theirs
<Daskreech> markey: Than Windows?
<markey> they quarrel about the whoe Mono thing, etc
<markey> GNOME
<Daskreech> Oh Gnome
<markey> quarreling happens in Windows too, you just don't get to see it ;)
<Daskreech> Pfft Comparing community is not even an exercise
<Daskreech> markey: In MS of course. But that's the not the community that counts
<hunger_t> Wow, timelords. Cool.
<Daskreech> hunger_t: very much so. How's Telepathy?
<Daskreech> markey: I think it's interesting that MS has people excited about Windows 7
<hunger_t> Daskreech: I gave up on that long ago. It just sucks too hard.
<Daskreech> hunger_t: Give it lollipops?
<hunger_t> Daskreech: Plus my last employer was telling me I was stealing company resources to work on that project, so I *had* to stop:-)
<hunger_t> Daskreech: I was very much tempted to do a alternative spec:-)
<ghostcube> they exited with win7 cause they ripped half of the code in this house :D
<markey> Daskreech: with that amount of money, you could make people interested about donuts wrapped in crap
<Daskreech> Not a bad idea if it was well thought out
<Daskreech> ghostcube: Good point :)
<ghostcube> heh
<Daskreech> Did you see that BestBuy was susing KDE4 to sell Windows Laptops?
<Daskreech> using
<hunger_t> markey: Win7 is actually pretty OK. Not great, but better than vista (which I did not find as bad as everybody said it was, too)
<ghostcube> :O
<Daskreech> hunger_t: Where are you working now?
<ghostcube> hunger_t: it hasent be so difficult to be better than vista
<hunger_t> Daskreech: Nokia. Hacking merrily on QtCreator.
<Daskreech> hunger_t: When did you buy into Vista?
<ghostcube> cause this was gameboy os ion workstations
<hunger_t> Daskreech: Dunno. Came with the box, runs the occassional game I like to play.
<Daskreech> hunger_t: ha! fantastic. Though I think that Telepathy would find interest at Nokia
<ghostcube> woha btw anyyone played assasins creed 2
<ghostcube> wow
<ghostcube> definetly wow
<ghostcube> this would be cool to have on ubuntu
<hunger_t> Daskreech: Telepathy is funded by nokia.
<ghostcube> :D
<Daskreech> Actually Bluetooth would find interest. Get them to pay you to make KDE Bluetooth seamless :)
<apachelogger> caonincal could reinvent telepathy :P
<ghostcube> :D
<ghostcube> hi apachelogger
<apachelogger> that said, ahoy
<hunger_t> Daskreech: Ever has been. That might be why it works reasonably in the controlled environment of a phone...
<apachelogger> markey: gnome might be quarreling over mono, kde however over quassel vs. konvi ;)
<Daskreech> hunger_t: Well if you had an alternative spec that is better designed put it on paper and ship it out
<ghostcube> you talk about this damn thingy taken from windoos to unix env and was called mono brain cell use ?
<Daskreech>  the reason they want Trolls and Qt is to unify the software stack across all computers and phones
 * apachelogger hugs hunger_t for qt creater 1.3
<hunger_t> Daskreech: That's the problem: I'd need a website and quite a bit of promo and stuff.
<apachelogger> much nicer for c development than 1.2 for some reason :D
<hunger_t> apachelogger: I have only tested that one:-)
<Daskreech> Making a proper spec that works across computers and phones is something they would be willing to throw weight behind
 * apachelogger finds testing most important
<hunger_t> apachelogger: The next version will have some things I did though. And it will be really ALWSOME (not only due to my stuff:-)
<Daskreech> apachelogger: And kdevelop vs Qt creator as well as KHTML vs Webkit
<apachelogger> always these heaps of awesomeness
<hunger_t> Daskreech: I do not see those:-)
<Daskreech> hunger_t: which?
<apachelogger> Daskreech: I do not think that kdevelop and qt creator can really contest on many levels
<hunger_t> Daskreech: KHTML is dead, Qt ctreator and kdevelpo seem to coexist nicely.
 * apachelogger does his weekly android updates
 * Daskreech wants to do android updates :(
 * hunger_t just hops to finally get a decent wlan widget in kde 4.4.
<Daskreech> Never!!!
<apachelogger> mhh, new facebook app
<hunger_t> The official one seems to suck again and the ubuntu one is really ugly.
<Daskreech> hunger_t: Why would you need your own site/promo ?
<apachelogger> wlan widget?
<hunger_t> Daskreech: Because I need a place to put the spec, the code, faq, etc
<hunger_t> Daskreech: And without promo such any project is just dead.
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> Daskreech: http://aplg.kollide.net/images/android/notificationbar.png
<Daskreech> hunger_t: I was looking at it as an update to the Telepathy spec
<hunger_t> Daskreech: No chance for that. Collabora won't let other people play.
<hunger_t> Daskreech: They are making quite a bit of money with that spec... they won't just have anyone walk in and take over.
<Daskreech> Again it's not taking over :)
<Daskreech> It's advancing it to be more playable
<hunger> Daskreech: I tried that for 3 years... *no* success whatsoever.
<Daskreech> expanding the viabilty of the spec is in their interest isn't it
<Daskreech> Wow :) ok then yeah make something that shoots them down
<hunger> Daskreech: Those guys are afraid of abstraction... which kind of sucks for developers of an abstraction layer:-(
<hunger> Daskreech: I do not have the resources to shoot them down:-)
<ghostcube> webkit is fine so far
<ghostcube> i just run the gtk port
<ghostcube> but in midori it gets better each release
<ghostcube> it lags a lot of needed ones so far but it gets better
<Daskreech> hun who would be interested in a more abstract spec?
<lubyou> is there still anybody working on packaging 4.4 beta 1?
<Daskreech> Yes
<hunger> Daskreech: Everybody who does not want to eat through the implementation details of half a douzend different protocols, each leaking into the spec.
<Daskreech> apachelogger: What is that highlighting?
<hunger> Daskreech: Everybody who does want to know whether a module will work before actually loading and trying it.
<apachelogger> Daskreech: my filled up notificationbar, show casing that android needs a different solution for notificaitons :P
<Daskreech> So mostly software folks?
 * apachelogger notes that his bar is sometimes even more full than on the screenie
<Daskreech> apachelogger: Iwas trying to figure out what those things were at the top
<hunger> Daskreech: You know that the preferred method of finding out which version of the spec is supported by a telepathy CM is to get all interfaces you are interested in and count the methods exported via D-Bus?
<ghostcube> woha full android so far apachelogger
<Daskreech> Google has really 1/2 baked software stacks
<ghostcube> :S
 * hunger will stop ranting and get back to work:-)
<Daskreech> hunger: Sad though Hardware people are more likely to throw money at you
<Daskreech> Software people are less likely to show backing without something working
<ulysses__> Kubuntu meeting tomorrow at 18:00 UTC?
<ScottK> nixternal: Nice (kdeedu)
<Riddell> I'm copying 4.4 beta 1 from staging to beta PPA
<ghostcube> :O
<ghostcube> knutsch
<ghostcube> :-*
<ghostcube> :)
<maco> haha
<ghostcube> heh
<Riddell> anyone able to test it?
<ghostcube> later sure
<ghostcube> at work ;(
<jussi01> Riddell: which is the beta ppa... /me is confused...
<ghostcube> pure ppa or without anything
<ghostcube> i think so
<maco> kubuntu-ppa-beta i think
<ghostcube> o.O
<ghostcube> another one
 * ghostcube thinks we got too much ppa this days
<ghostcube> :D
<maco> ~kubuntu-ppa/beta
<apachelogger> Riddell: could you please reply to the updates, upgrades... thread on the ml?
<ghostcube> jussi01: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/beta this one eh ?
<Riddell> apachelogger: ok
<jussi01> ok, can someone please tell me why we have like a thousand PPA's again? Ive 2 in my sources list and you are asking to add a 3rd?
<jussi01> http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/ppa/ubuntu
<ghostcube> :D
<ghostcube> i have 4 in my sources
<jussi01> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu karmic main
<ghostcube> backport backport beta ppa and experimental
<ghostcube> o.O
<Riddell> jussi01: because different people want different packages
<ghostcube> good point :P
<Tm_T> so we have stable and beta "branches" (:
<Tm_T> makes sense
<ghostcube> yeah we get debian clone
<ghostcube> :D
<freeflying> even experimental
 * ghostcube hides
<freeflying> more flexiable than debian
<ghostcube> just joking :)
 * jussi01 doesnt particularly like it, but ok. If thats how it is...
<ScottK> I see workspace built on armel.
<Riddell> jussi01: what would you prefer?  that we just overwrite the stable updates with 4.4. beta?
<jussi01> Riddell: no, that it goes into experimental.
<ghostcube> nah
<jussi01> or ppa.
<Riddell> experimental is for developers not users
<Riddell> ppa is for minor point release updates
<jussi01> we have backport, ppa, experimental and now beta...
<Riddell> none of which are new
<ghostcube> beta-backports makes sense after thinking about
<ulysses__> Will be tomorrow a Kubuntu meeting at 18:00 UTC?
<Riddell> if anything we should have another one for people wanting say amarok beta without KDE SC beta
<Riddell> ulysses__: yes
<jussi01> Riddell: oh, yeah, could you confirm that meeting on the ML please!
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Lucid Alpha 1 Released! | Kubuntu has the Doctor on the brain | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | almost congatulations to Quintasan | Meeting Wednesday 18:00UTC
<jussi01> :)
 * ulysses__ going to subscribe for membership
<Tm_T> Riddell: how did you solve amarok issue?
<Riddell> Tm_T: in lucid I patched it not to test for qtscriptgenerator, karmic still doesn't seem to have compiled
 * ScottK grumbles about r-base-core and Universe and kdeedu at nixternal and goes off to do some $work
<Tm_T> Riddell: roger
<Tm_T> do we have support policy of kubuntu-ppa somewhere written down? I mean "this source is fully supported in similar way than regular ubuntu.com sources" or "this particular ppa is not for users, no support whatsoever"
<apachelogger> if yum was any slower....
<Riddell> Tm_T: hopefully claydoh will do that :)
<apachelogger> Tm_T: working on it
<Tm_T> apachelogger: aah, great, so I can ref to it (:)
<Nightrose> jussi01: can you close the poll? then it doesn't show up as a million entries in my calendar but only one ;-)
<Tm_T> Nightrose: we prefer keeping you busy (;)
<Riddell> ta da http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.4-beta-1
<Nightrose> Tm_T: you don't need that poll for that... :D
<Nightrose> trust mw
<Nightrose> *me
<jussi01> Nightrose: done
<Nightrose> thx :)
<Riddell> Lex79: koffice doesn't need to keep the -kde4 packages
<Riddell> it should change to use non-suffixed names
<Riddell> only 116 packages in New queue, let's see what can be done about that
<ulysses__> I've added the meeting to the Fridge Calendar (http://fridge.ubuntu.com/calendar) and to the Kubuntu Meeting page (https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Meetings)
<Riddell> thanks ulysses__
<Riddell> 12:01 < maelcum> public service announcement: update kde-qt to stop the plasma crashes in taskbar code. somebody backported the appropriate bugfix.
<Riddell> now if only I knew how to use git...
<ulysses__> Riddell: you're welcome
<ulysses__> Riddell: For Karmic the apt line isn't 'deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/beta/ubuntu *karmic* main' instead of 'deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/beta/ubuntu *lucid* main'
<ulysses__> ?
<Riddell> doh
<Riddell> fixed, pending cache update
<ulysses__> Another issue: after adding the Kubuntu Beta PPA to the sources, the user should use 'sudo apt-get update' and 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' (If he/she uses KDE)
<Riddell> ulysses__: why?
<ulysses__> Riddell: Why 'sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop' ? I think the most users interested in KDE have Kubuntu
<ghostcube> i must ack ulysses__ cause i havent thought about installing kubuntu-desktop
<ghostcube> i always just do apt-get update && apt-get upgrade ...
<Riddell> ulysses__: what are you proposing should be changed?
<allee-k> Installatin via lucid daily live iso is borken for the last 3 days. ubiquity kde_ui  does not start.  Is there a known workaround?
<Riddell> allee-k:  kdesudo ubiquity   ?
<jussi01> Riddell: just about done on the beta install... lets see how this goes...
<jussi01> :)
<allee-k> Riddell: that was the problem.  So all left todo is to set 'run as root'  is Desktop/Kubuntu Installation 10.04.desktop.
<allee-k> Riddell: thx
<allee-k> mhmm and maybe a better error msg ;)
<Riddell> allee-k: i think it's fixed in bzr
<allee-k> Riddell: which repo url?
<Riddell> allee-k: lp:ubiquity
 * Riddell takes one down, passes around, 17 packges left in New queue
<Riddell> waa, new queue is now getting larger, too many of my accepted packages compiling!
<JontheEchidna> hehe
<JontheEchidna> polkit-qt-1 is compiling on ports... nice
<eviljussi01> yay, 4.4 beta plasma crashes.
<Riddell> eviljussi01: I had a crash in the systray applet
<eviljussi01> Riddell: remind me how to restart plasma.
<Riddell> eviljussi01: alt-f2  plasma-desktop
<eviljussi01> Riddell: http://pastebin.ca/1715679
<Riddell> /usr/lib/kde4/plasma_applet_stasks.so  dunno what that does
<Riddell> rm /usr/lib/kde4/plasma_applet_stasks.so  would fix it though :)
<eviljussi01> oh, its the alternate task manager
<eviljussi01> ok, we are back...
<txwikinger> why is jussi evil?
<eviljussi01> txwikinger: cant get to quassel right now... this is irssi
<txwikinger> rofl
<jussi01> and Im back!!
<rafasmart> I want to devel a feature similar to what happes in gnome, when someone insert a CD to open package manager. Where I can find documentation about devicekit, dbus whatever, in order to implement this?
<Riddell> New queue zero!
<Riddell> rafasmart: you would probably need a kded module which would use the solid API to listen for new devices and check them for being packages sources when they appear
<Riddell> unfortunately we don't mount devices when they get mounted, might be worth investigating the status of that upstream
<Riddell> s/get mounted/get inserted/
<Tm_T> mounting automatically without possiblity to turn that automount off is evil, btw
<Riddell> Tm_T: why?
<Riddell> I don't know how gnome does it, if it mounts, checks if it's a package source, then unmounts  (probably not)
<Tm_T> Riddell: for cd it's ok but for example sd-cards and similar ... I often plug something in, and run fsck for it
<Riddell> Tm_T: why do they need fsck?
<Riddell> debfx: don't forget to merge abiword
<Tm_T> Riddell: for example if I know there's something broken in filesystem (:
<Tm_T> or just to check
<Riddell> maco: you're down to merge hunspell-en-us
<maco> Riddell: will do tomorrow
<maco> aspell as well?
<Riddell> maco: not that I can see (I'm just looking through main.html on merges.u.c)
<maco> hm. ok. thought i was TIL on hunspell-en-us and aspell-en or -en-us or whatever it's called
<Tm_T> Riddell: reading filesystem shouldn't harm but still, I just don't trust
<rafasmart> Riddell: reading about solid, "...Solid::Notifier that will let you know when your camera has been plugged in", but its not used, right? for example, digikam option appears on any device connected
<Riddell> rafasmart: that's an action of the sort found in /usr/share/kde4/apps/solid/actions/
<Riddell> maybe they could be used for what you're after
<binarylooks_> Thanks a lot for the beta packages
<Riddell> Lex79 is the dude for them
<binarylooks_> \o/ for Lex
<rafasmart> Riddell: for me, adding a action by label of CD solve my problem, but not for kubuntu. if the only way to do this is automounting, i think this police(not automount) deserves be discussed
<JontheEchidna> Will polkit-qt-1 require an MIR, since it's basically polkit-qt updated for the new policykit-1 API?
<JontheEchidna> oh, already in main :)
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: I already put it in main
<Riddell> rafasmart: it's a decent quick solution, do you have a .desktop file which works?
<JontheEchidna> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/polkit-kde-1 <- if everything is fine here I can upload the kde frontend
<JontheEchidna> then as long as software-center depends on policykit-1-gnome | polkit-kde-1 it can use either :)
<rafasmart> as i said, for me, because i know the labels i want. but for a generic solution not workk
<rafasmart> s/for me/is a solution for me
<JontheEchidna> uploading polkit-kde-1 since it's basically the packaging from policykit-kde when it was standalone
<debfx> Riddell: why does abiword need merging?
<JontheEchidna> We can get PolicyKit-1 support in for KAuth in KDE SC 4.4 beta2, where it actually will compile ;-)
<debfx> ah ok, it has already been synced
<Riddell> merges must be out of date then, tsk
<Lex79> Riddell: so, I have to drop -kde4 to koffice ?
<Riddell> Lex79: yeah
<Lex79> ok, I'm going to do that
<Riddell> thanks
<lubyou> what happened to the multimedia settings panel in 4.4 beta 1?
<daskReech>  OK Identi.ca implodeed
<Riddell> not unlike freenode
<Lex79> Riddell: koffice uploaded to bzr, check the control http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/koffice/ubuntu/revision/22/debian/control
<Lex79> in koffice metapackage I changed Conflicts: koffice to Conflicts: koffice (<= 1:1.6.3)
<Riddell> Lex79: it'll need replaces/conflicts on the -kde4 packages
<Lex79> Riddell: in koffice metapackage?
<Riddell> Lex79: no in each of the packages
<Riddell> kword will need to conflicts: kword-kde4  replaces: kword-kde4
<Riddell> etc
<Lex79> Riddell: I see, but I have also to keep the current Conflicts/Replaces ?
<Riddell> Lex79: they shouldn't conflict with themselves
<Riddell> so Conflicts: kword is wrong
<Lex79> uhh right
 * daskReech chuckles at how to fix a kword conflicts with kword error
<Lex79> Riddell: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/koffice/ubuntu/revision/23/debian/control
<Riddell> Lex79: no point having "Conflicts: koffice (<= 1:1.6.3)" for koffice, it is a newer version of itself so the older version won't be installed
<Riddell> Lex79: looks good
<Lex79> Riddell: I dropped koffice (<= 1:1.6.3)
<Riddell> oh yes, that's in red
<Lex79> yeah :)
<Lex79> Riddell: what about Conflicts: koffice-doc-html-kde4, karbon in koffice-doc-html package ?
<Lex79> wrong?
<Riddell> Lex79: I assume the karbon conflicts was there for a good reason?
<Lex79> I think yes and I hope :)
<Riddell> Lex79: well I can upload it or we could put it into a PPA to test it first
<Riddell> depends on how risky we're feeling
 * daskReech chuckles at how to fix a kword conflicts with kword error
<daskReech> Whoops
<allee-k> Riddell: Colin removed only the exec sudo call from ubiquity.  Desktop file is not fixed in bzr.  The patch http://pastebin.ca/1715878 should fix it.
<Riddell> "tualBox/Machines/Lu"?
<Riddell> allee-k: something wrong there
<allee-k> Riddell: ups didn't 'commit' the update.  Fix: http://pastebin.ca/1715881
<Riddell> allee-k: that shouldn't be needed, ubiquity will run itself through kdesudo
<Riddell> in bin/ubiquity-wrapper see under "elif frontend == 'kde_ui':"
<Riddell> it finds kdesudo and runs it through that
<allee-k> Hm, didn't work for me today until I fixed the desktop file.   See Colins change: bzr diff -r 3620..3621 lp:ubiquity
<nixternal> damn, I didn't catch r-base-core being in universe for kdeedu :(
<nixternal> I don't get why that is in universe
<allee-k> Riddell: mhh, from a look at the code kdesudo should be used.  Nevertheless running ubiquity kde_ui   does nothing except writing sockfile to console.   Bug kdesudo ubiquity kde_ui  started the live CD installation.
<allee-k> s/Bug/But/
<Riddell> allee-k: do you know what toexec ends up as?
<allee-k> me searches ubity-wrapper in live CD
<Riddell> allee-k: it gets renamed to /usr/bin/ubiquity
<allee-k> Riddell: okay, debugged it.  Colins fix is not in live CD yet and when it is.  Ubiquity kde_ui will work again.  So you're right.  Fix is in bzr.
<allee-k> bbl
<nixternal> I wonder if the archive reorg will fix stupid shit liek depending on universe packages and what not
<nixternal> so, we get to release yet another app that doesn't have full support \o/
<daskReech> I still need someone to explain that to me. I've readi twice and it still makes no sense to me
<ghostcube> so iam going to update now :)
<ghostcube> lets see
<nixternal> ScottK: welcome back :)  I fixed and uploaded kdeedu without r-base
<ScottK> nixternal: Cool.  Since you live closest to Dirk, you have to do the MIR for r-base.
<nixternal> how do you know I live closest to Dirk?
<nixternal> I actually need to go have a drink with him so he can sign my updated key as well :)
<ScottK> Anyone else in Chicago here?
<nixternal> yes, nhandler
<nixternal> but he isn't here right now
<ScottK> Exactly.
<ScottK> So it makes the math easy.
<nixternal> hey, and that's what R is all about :p
<Quintasan|Szel> so hi
<daskReech> hi
<Quintasan|Szel> are the issues with digikam and showphoto known?
<Riddell> Lex79: thinking about koffice, do you know if it has any build-depends which aren't in main?
 * Riddell spots a new gtk2-engines-qtcurve
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: could you take care of bug 492323, speaking of qtcurve?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 492323 in gtk2-engines-qtcurve "Sync gtk2-engines-qtcurve 0.69.2-1 (main) from Debian testing (main)" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/492323
<Quintasan|Szel> hurr
<Quintasan|Szel> Riddell, JontheEchidna, ScottK: well persia told me that if other council members wont vote within few days he'll mark them as abstaining and he will finish processing my application :)
<Quintasan|Szel> Thanks for support
<daskReech> markey: I was happy till the File dialog
<daskReech> markey: back to filing bugs on rekonq for me
<ScottK> Not sure.  That one isn't new.
 * ScottK made kdepim need kdebase-runtime (so pim-runtime is installable) and admin need kdebase (due to libkonq5-dev)
<JontheEchidna> hmm, I don't think anything needs kdebase-runtime to build
<JontheEchidna> to run, yes
<JontheEchidna> but not build. kdebase-runtime doesn't have any public libraries
<Lex79> Riddell: see the changelog for koffice build-deps which aren't in Main
<Lex79> Riddell: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/koffice/ubuntu/annotate/head%3A/debian/changelog
<Lex79> JontheEchidna: have you tried to build kdebase-runtime against new Qt ?
<Lex79> Riddell: optional build-deps for koffice http://pastebin.ca/1716017
<Lex79> all build-deps ^^ are in Universe, except for wv2 whic is in main but too old
<JontheEchidna> Lex79: kdebase-runtime just passed the point where it used to fail with the old phonon
<Lex79> JontheEchidna: this means cmake found phonon? great \o/
<Quintasan> It's only me having problems with Nepomuk after update to 4.4 ?
<JontheEchidna> I mean old old phonon :P
<Lex79> ah :)
<JontheEchidna> but yeah, it finds phonon too ;-)
<Lex79> Quintasan: I think nepomuk needs Virtuoso to works
<Quintasan> hurr we do not have a package for it?
<ScottK> Lex79: I think wv2 just got sync'ed or something
<Lex79> in ninja, very very experimental package :)
<Quintasan> who cares, I can give it a go
<ScottK> Quintasan: I think Debina has a package.
<ScottK> Debina/Debian
<Lex79> ScottK: Debian has virtuoso only in git for now, I merged theirs package and I uploaded to ninja
<Quintasan> pretty smooth transition I must say
<Quintasan> only nepomuk and KNotify died
<daskReech> Quintasan: Argh. So if there is an app for that we have to have a package for that?
<Quintasan> daskReech: just what do you mean?
<Quintasan> I can't even grasp the gist of your sentence
<JontheEchidna> for the transition? nepomuk handles that itself
<daskReech> Quintasan|Szel: I just read your we do not have a package for that and heard the Apple rallying cry of We have an app for that!
<daskReech> and realised that if there is an app for that we have to have a package for that
<amik> I thought of it too a few minutes ago... we can use that in the marketing pages - 'there's a package for that!'
<jussi01> stasks doesnt work with the beta it seems.
<ulysses__> STasks is abandoned, no? There's a better fork called Smooth Stasks, it is more up-to-date
<ulysses__> http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Smooth+Tasks?content=101586
<Quintasan> Lex79: ain't working, where is the *.so file
<Lex79> dunno, I have to check better that package
<ghostcube> ola problemos
<ghostcube> cant update
<ghostcube> its a file conflict and i cant solve it
<ghostcube> http://pastie.org/744580
<ghostcube> just remove the file ?
<tsimpson> use "sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/kdelibs5_4%3a4.3.80-0ubuntu7~karmic1~ppa1_amd64.deb", then continue the install
<ghostcube> hola your my personal hero i forgotten this command completely
 * ghostcube goes in the corner
<ghostcube> ok brb :)
<JontheEchidna> Lex79: kdebase-runtime w/ phonon support uploaded to -ninjas ppa
<Lex79> \o/
<Lex79> I'm fixing that ^^ "overwrite" issue
<claydoh> are there any known problems with kwin effects in 4.4? I  and others see it disabled or not working atm
<mgraesslin> claydoh: yes, mentioned in the Release Note of 4.4 beta 1
<claydoh> heh thanks I forgot to check that
<Quintasan> Lex79: hm, is Qt from ninjas good enough so I can update without breaking core things?
<Lex79> JontheEchidna: don't forget for beta2 that we have to drop libx11-dev in the packages where we had added it in beta1
<Lex79> Quintasan: I think you should wait kdebase-runtime building
<Quintasan> well since I updated to 4.4 I'm pretty much up for everything
<Lex79> ahaha :)
<Quintasan> hurr where is my grouping?
<Lex79> Riddell: I can't upload a fix for kdelibs in Beta Backport ppa, "PPA exceeded its size limit"
<daskReech> Nice. Two dents a few minutes apart. One is trying to figure out why upgrading to Kubuntu KDE 4.4 packages broke compositing the other is trying to figure out how to disable compositing in virtualbox
<daskReech> Ah corrected it to turn compositing on not off in Vbox
<JontheEchidna> Lex79: phonon works :)
<Lex79> JontheEchidna: did you upgrade from ninja? :)
<JontheEchidna> yeah. the test sound from the phonon kcm works
<JontheEchidna> I'm updating phonon-backends now
<Lex79> ohhhhh, very good \o/
<Lex79> ok
<JontheEchidna> But I think the phonon stuff is good to upload
<Lex79> JontheEchidna: what changes you have to do in phonon-backends?
<JontheEchidna> just a normal package update
<Lex79> ah ok
<Lex79> btw Qt with phonon is in bzr http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/qt/ubuntu/revision/47
<Lex79> if someone wants upload
<nixternal> ScottK: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MainInclusionReportR-Base :)
<nixternal> quick review please
<nixternal> it is exactly the same as yesterdays pretty much
<ScottK> nixternal: Looks good.
<JontheEchidna> cd ../
<JontheEchidna> oops
<nixternal> 2 MIRs in 2 days, I think I am good for at least the next 3 years
<nixternal> anything else need to get done today?
<daskReech> JontheEchidna: not as fun as sshing and typing in your password :)
<Lex79> nixternal: we need more space in Beta Backport ppa :P
<JontheEchidna> that would be disastorous
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Did you ever check with asac on libssh?
<JontheEchidna> urk, forgot
<ScottK> nixternal: Make asac approve the libssh MIR needs doing.
<Riddell> Lex79: upload the kdelibs fix to staging and I'll copy it over
<Lex79> ok
<JontheEchidna> btw, kdebase-runtime w/ phonon support is in bzr too, if anybody wanted to sponsor that along with Qt
<JontheEchidna> oh, I forgot to bump the libphonon dep version, just a sec
<Lex79> :)
<JontheEchidna> ok, all in bzr
<daskReech> JontheEchidna: depends on how fast your fingers are versus random script kid in the IRC chan :)
<JontheEchidna> what would be more disastorous would be my gpg signing passphrase
<daskReech> That would hurt
<JontheEchidna> kde svn rev 1062764 needs an SRU, if any minion is looking for something to do
<JontheEchidna> kde svn 1062764
 * JontheEchidna slaps ubottu
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=1062764&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 1062764
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=1062764&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 1062764
<daskReech> We should have some listing of Ninjas and jobs they have available for minions somewhere
<daskReech> we could throw that in the topic and have people attack it as they come in
<JontheEchidna> related bug is bug 433486
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 433486 in kde4libs "plasma-desktop crashes when widget style is non-oxgyen [QGraphicsGridLayout::sizeHint()]" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/433486
<JontheEchidna> grr, a kubuntu-dev can't upload phonon-backends either so I'll have to get sponsorship for that as well :S
<JontheEchidna> So, I can't upload: akonadi, soprano, kde4libs, kdebase-runtime, kdebase-workspace, qt4-x11 or phonon-backends
<ghostcube> hmm ok iam on 4.4. beta 1
<ghostcube> and compiz works fine so far :)
<ghostcube> looks ok no probs till now
<ghostcube> except this huge icons for logout and lock o.O
<ScottK> nixternal: If you're in a mood for a MIR, getting gpsd in Main would be nice so we can enable the GPS stuff in KDE.
 * txwikinger wonders if RMS will endorse KDE over Gnome soon :D
<Riddell> you'd think he'd realise there were options, maybe we should send him a Kubuntu CD
<Riddell> but probably remixed without the restricted drivers or firefox icon
<maco> kernel's not free enough
<maco> knewsense?
<Riddell> oh good point, fireware has to go too
<Riddell> firmware
<txwikinger> well.. RMS only uses a desktop for browsing the Internet
<txwikinger> for everything else he uses emacs without X
<Sput> well, he's free to use the GNU kernel, isn't he :>
<maco> txwikinger: no he doesnt
<maco> txwikinger: he reads webpages as email in emacs
<txwikinger> maco: that's what he said here when he came and had an event
<maco> oh really? ok
<maco> he said something before about emailing things to himself....i thought it was webpages
<Sput> he also probably uses some other editor, because the one that comes with emacs sucks :P
<txwikinger> Sput: vi?
<Sput> edlin!
 * txwikinger finds it amusing that Gnome was started over the licensing of Qt/KDE was not GPL enough and now they are more in that direction than KDE is
<daskReech> maco: Gnewsense needs KDE help. They have like one KDE guy
<maco> daskReech: i didnt know they had any kde
<daskReech> 1/2 KDE ?
<ScottK> daskReech: How is Gnewsense any more free than our install free software only option?
<daskReech> ScottK: They generate it I think
<daskReech> I forget how the dynamic works
 * ScottK doesn't think so.
 * ScottK thinks the FOSS only option just disables restricted and multiverse.
<daskReech> Well actually I know that gnewsense has gnewsense repos with only pure free as in thought packages
<daskReech> Those need KDE love
<daskReech> actually in the case of Gnome going PWL having Gwnewsense announce a KDE option would be a nice little PR win if nothing else
<daskReech> I don't know anyone who actually uses gnewsense who isn't a dev
<nixternal> is it already known about konq-plugins-l10n overwriting konq-plugins?
<Riddell> no
<nixternal> well now it is :p
<nixternal> yeah, konq-plugins-l10n is trying to overwrite my /usr/share/doc/kde/HTML/en/konq-plugins/* which seems to be a part of konq-plugins
<Sput> speaking of freedom, Miguel just proudly announced that they have removed all GPL code from MonoDevelop, so they can allow proprietary plugins
<ulysses__> I repeated the Kubuntu Karmic -> Lucid (i386) test case, how can I send a new report? Or just edit the existing report?
<Riddell> ulysses__: isn't it a bit late for that?
<yofel> just got an overwrite: http://paste.ubuntu.com/342215/
<Riddell> yofel: nixternal had that too
<Riddell> maybe I should fix it
<JontheEchidna> I think I've found a way to remove the libxine1 dependency from kdebase-runtime. I'm testing in a ppa now
<JontheEchidna> (split the kcm for the Phonon Xine backend into its own package, which phonon-backend-xine can Recommend)
#kubuntu-devel 2009-12-16
<markey> Riddell: I'm having huge issues here with Karmic and USB support (randomly does not detect devices, including keyboard). have you heard of any similar issues before?
<markey> just trying to make sure if hardware or software is to blame
<Riddell> markey: no I've not I'm afraid, but have you checked lshal to see what level it happens at?
<markey> Riddell: will check, thanks
<JontheEchidna> If somebody could sponsor http://jmthomas.toniox.org/phonon-backends_4.3.80-0ubuntu1.dsc and qt4-x11 and kdebase-runtime from bzr, that'd be great
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: I'm looking at Qt
<JontheEchidna> thanks
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: This is the one that already built in the Ninja PPA, right?
<JontheEchidna> yeah, all 3 of the packages are in ninjas
<ScottK> K.  Thanks.
<seele> has anyone had problems with quassel crashing?
<ScottK> Only very rarely.
<ScottK> Much more rarely than in Jaunty
<ScottK> Note to everyone: Please don't make random whitespace changes in previous debian/changelog entries.
<JontheEchidna> I think some text editors can automatically remove trailing whitespaces
<ScottK> Which would be fine if it were Debian doing it, but if we do it, then it can be merge hell.
<hagabaka> is there a ppa with kde 4.4 packages newer than beta1?
<ScottK> No
<hagabaka> desktop effects don't work for me in beta 1, and I read that it won't be fixed until beta 2
<ScottK> Beta 2 is not out yet
<ScottK> OK, didn't notice UNRELEASED in debian/changelog.  Doing it again ....
<Lex79> JontheEchidna: in kdebase-runtime, debian/control I see that: kcm-phonon-xine replaces kdebase-runtime-data (<< 4:4.3.80-0ubuntu89)
<Lex79> 0ubuntu89
<JontheEchidna> eek
<JontheEchidna> all fixed
<Lex79> ok
<JontheEchidna> thanks
<Lex79> no problem, good night :)
<verbalshadow> packaging issue, overwrite files in another package http://pastebin.ca/1716603
<ScottK> Let's see how many libboost1.38-dev -> libboost1.40-dev transitions I can do while the source package for Qt builds.
<ScottK> Qt is uploaded.
<jjesse> ok just updated to the beta that is on the PPA and everything seems to be so much faster response time wise
<patcito> hey
<patcito> I'm on lucid and konversation uses 99% of cpu
<nixternal> jjesse: nothing broken? should I go ahead and upgrade?
<patcito> any on has a similar experience?
<patcito> anyone*
<JontheEchidna> patcito: yeah, known Qt bug. Some workarounds include messing with font size or using a monospace font or messing with font subpixel rendering
<JontheEchidna> http://bugreports.qt.nokia.com/browse/QTBUG-6281
<nixternal> oh well, here we go...try out beta 1 on karmic
<patcito> ok, thanks JontheEchidna
<patcito> JontheEchidna: would deja sans mono work?
<JontheEchidna> Possibly. The whole workarounds thing is a "your mileage may vary" sort of thing :(
<patcito> thanks that fixed it :)
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Selecting previously deselected package konq-plugins-l10n.
<ScottK> Unpacking konq-plugins-l10n (from .../konq-plugins-l10n_4%3a4.3.0-1ubuntu2_all.deb) ...
<ScottK> dpkg: error processing
<ScottK> /var/cache/apt/archives/konq-plugins-l10n_4%3a4.3.0-1ubuntu2_all.deb (--unpack):
<ScottK>  trying to overwrite '/usr/share/doc/kde/HTML/en/konq-plugins/index.cache.bz2',
<ScottK> which is also in package konq-plugins 4:4.3.0-1ubuntu2
<JontheEchidna> Riddell said something about fixing that tonight
<JontheEchidna> for once a konq-plugins update that I wasn't involved in ;-)
<JontheEchidna> patcito: great :)
<JontheEchidna> patcito: In the future, support for lucid should go to #ubuntu+1, but I'm glad that fixed your issue.
<patcito> k
<daskreech> nixternal: You said something about virtuoso earlier ?
<nixternal> not that I know
<daskreech> Hmm might have been dreaming it
 * daskreech impatiently goes trolling through PPAs for a virtuoso 5 build
<nixternal> Lex79: great job on beta packages for karmic...Just had to remove an extra bar on the bottom....jeesh, side-by-side notifications are scary :)
<nixternal> speaking of notification...the kglobalaccel one is annoying as all hell
<daskreech> Why doesn't krunner's command options work?
<daskreech> it's been 6 months :(
<daskreech> I'm unusally miserable tonight
<kallecarl> nixternal, jjesse cli, development, netbook just pushed to lp:...
<kallecarl> nixternal: please look at development edits. I took out a couple of duplicate entries that may have been there intentionally
<nixternal> kanibalv_: which ones were they?
<nixternal> I did have duplicates, ie. the tools
<nixternal> kanibalv_: sorry...
<nixternal> damnit
<nixternal> FREENODE SUCKS! QUIT SPLITTING ALREADY
<nixternal> damn, and entire day of shit around here
<nixternal> stupid stupid irc!
 * nixternal wishes Ubuntu and KDE were on OFTC
<nixternal> they have SSL!
<nixternal> I am talking to nothing but air and netsplits, and it is fun
 * daskreech tapes all of this
<markey> nixternal: the protocol is the problem, not the implementation
<markey> can't really do much about it
<markey> oh man
<markey> [07:34] [Notice] -Yettie to #freenode- YOUR SERVER'S UNDER ATTACK, PACK UP YOUR SHIT AND MOVE TO IRC.RIZON.NET, QUICKLY, I HAVED OPENED COMMUNICATION LINES AND WE'RE READY FOR YOU ALL!
<markey> they are really trying to blow it up
<markey> could be anyone
<markey> from one angry fat nerd, to microsoft, to apachelogger... who could tell
<daskreech> Sounds like Verizon
<ghostcube> ehlo humans and wannabe humans
<ghostcube> :)
<Quintasan> that damned router, won't accept my configuration :/
 * Quintasan is out to school
<markey> Riddell: many thanks again for the tip with "lshal" you gave me last night
<markey> I did that, and the output is interesting
<markey> apparently the OS does see my devices
<markey> but then doesn't
<markey> I've copied the output on my server
<markey> Riddell: http://mark.kollide.net/lshal_markey.txt
<markey> (maybe you can make sense of it)
<Tm_T> markey: the lost HIDs that is?
<markey> I guess
<markey> ah yes
<markey> lost USB devices
<markey> is what I mean
<Tm_T> hrrr, that's fun
<markey> right now it doesn't see my printer, and a HDD
<markey> and can't get it to see them
<markey> (tried all ports)
<markey> if you search for "print" in the file, it shows a printer
<markey> but somehow KDE doesn't see it
<apachelogger> markey: apachelogger is not saying much since them attacks started, I suspect that he is at the very least involved in all this
<markey> hehe
<markey> but then... with that Mafia boss avatar...
<markey> this made me suspect you
 * apachelogger switches off all gps devices so that he shall not be located
<ghostcube> hmmm update went ok thx to tsimpson heh i needed the overwrite for klipper too
<ghostcube> but i noticed some bugs going to file some reports today
<ghostcube> o.o
<daskreech> Ksuduko crashes on startup for me
<apachelogger> how buggy is it really?
<ghostcube> hmm no tried but i cant get rid of my national country flag even if i tell it to go away
<ghostcube> :D
 * apachelogger does not feel like booting his only kubuntu installation :P
<apachelogger> since my netbook got equiped with moblin
<apachelogger> that said, I find the UI paradigm a bit of the weird kind
<apachelogger> ryanakca: any guesses about http://validator.w3.org/check?uri=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.kubuntu.org%2F&charset=%28detect+automatically%29&doctype=Inline&group=0
<apachelogger> when I looked the other day I only found &amp;?
<apachelogger> maybe drupal/php does replace that for some reason?
<apachelogger> ryanakca: also, can we somehow get gzip compression for the css and js files?
 * apachelogger thinks that this in combo with proper http cache settings should proof quite a speedup
<dholbach> hiya
<dholbach> could any of you imagine giving a session about something K-related at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek/Prep ? :)
<Riddell> developer week time again?
<dholbach> yeeeeeeehaw
<dholbach> end of January
<dholbach> so who of the friends of the K is up for giving a session?
<Riddell> we're all thinking hard about what sessions to give, we'll get back to you :)
<dholbach> :-)
<dholbach> thanks muchly!
<ghostcube> apachelogger: gzipping css would slow down the page
<apachelogger> ghostcube: how so?
<ghostcube> cause the page always needs css to be present
<apachelogger> so?
<ghostcube> it doesnt speed up to gzip it for the webserver
<ghostcube> cause its always touched
<apachelogger> why for the webserver?
<apachelogger> on-the-fly compression
<apachelogger> client http requests -> server
<ghostcube> i know :|
<apachelogger> server -> compress gzip -> chttp rely
<ghostcube> but it wont help
<apachelogger> reply even
<apachelogger> ghostcube: yeah why
<ghostcube> what need do you have to gzip an css file ?
<ghostcube> makes sense if you gzip the on the fly cache for the php files
<ghostcube> this is fastening up
<ghostcube> but css o.O
<apachelogger> gzip cache?
<apachelogger> wtf
<apachelogger> css is plaintext no good bandwith waster
<apachelogger> so first we nuke off the constant transfer by issuing a proper http cache value
<apachelogger> and then we gzip that thing
<apachelogger> so once every month or so the visitor gets a new gziped css, that gets decompressed once a month, after that it is in the browser cache anyway
<apachelogger> not being updated for another month due to http cache value
<ghostcube> hmmmm
<ghostcube> ok this would make sense
<apachelogger> it even would make sense without the http cache value
<ghostcube> make a response test
<apachelogger> say you have a css that is like 50kb, gzipped it is like 10kb or so
<ghostcube> i say it wont to
<apachelogger> for 56k users it makes a lot of difference if that thing is 50 or 10
<ghostcube> hahahaha ok now we at the point
<ghostcube> for dsl users it doesnt
<ghostcube> if you look this way your aboslutely right
<apachelogger> is that so?
<apachelogger> most browser implement a hard barrier for http connections
<ghostcube> no for which dsl users does the response time be an fact to not use the side or to claim about o,oo1 ms
<apachelogger> so your browser will only open like 4 channels per server
<ghostcube> yeah but this is stupid from the beginning
<apachelogger> the more you can squeeze through those 4 channels the faster the site will render
<ghostcube> thats true
<apachelogger> the larger the site the more you need to get through at large
<ghostcube> you cant reinvent the wheel
<apachelogger> hence you want to have everything through as quickly as possible
<ghostcube> :D
<apachelogger> ghostcube: you should not be thinking in parts here
<apachelogger> but sites
<al> you can improve the user experience by adding Expires headers to the stylesheets and scripts
<apachelogger> 1 site .. n parts
<apachelogger> each part alone might be small
<al> you can improve the server resource usage by adding gzip compression to that
<apachelogger> but in the end you might end up transfering 500k of which 300k are completely pointless
<ghostcube> apachelogger: ok thats correct
<apachelogger> al: depends on what improve the server resource usage means
<al> you'll get a slightly higher memory usage, neglectable rise in cpu usage, everything else improves
 * apachelogger notes that cpu usage is never neglectable
<apachelogger> a server that does gzips everything is a lot easier to bring down than one that does not
<apachelogger> just the additional lookups in memory will make a considerable overhead for large sites
<al> dunno, nobody brought mine down so far
<apachelogger> just saying
<al> there's no overhead
<ghostcube> ok now we come to an load balancer maybe :p
<ghostcube> or psad
<ghostcube> or snort
<ghostcube> would move up cpu and mem would reduce any attacks
<al> as long as you have high cache hit rates it's even faster to pull the compressed object from cache than the uncompressed
<apachelogger> simplified for new requests the server goes: do I have file in mem? oh good, stream to NIC. .... with gzip do I have file? oh I should gzip file. do I have gzipped file? oh good, stream to NIC.
<ghostcube> exactly
<apachelogger> gzipping will always require more cpu cycles
<al> not true, as pointed out above
<ghostcube> depends on the server architecture or ?
<al> of course
<ghostcube> not all except apache can handle this in other ways
<apachelogger> al: and how does the server know what to get?
<al> the client asks nicely?
<apachelogger> al: the client asks the server to hand him mem 0x13045uf+10?
<apachelogger> if you have a http server software that does apply gzip everytime and everywhere then you can indeed assume there is no overhead for cache hits
<apachelogger> for those that are nogzip by default (which is generally a good idea unless the site is never-changing anyway) then cache hits on gzip content will still introduce overhead by having the http server software realize that this is content that needs to be gzipped before it can access the memory
<al> i don't see your point
<al> 1) client requests, 2) server determines resource to serve, 3) based on 1+2 server looks for either compressed or uncompressed object in cache
<al> on if 3) does not lead to a cache hit you get worse performance
<apachelogger> 2) is crudely simplified if we are talking about resources really
<apachelogger> and yes, not hitting cache is reducing performance
<al> s/on/only/
<apachelogger> though we have at least 5 kinds of cache :P
<apachelogger> not hitting either of them will reduce performance
<apachelogger> where obviously not hitting an on-disk cache will be most awful
<apachelogger> in that secnario you have to read a file from disk, wait for the read to finish and then process the file in whatever way
<apachelogger> if you hit the on-disk cache you can just grab that and stream it off to the NIC
<apachelogger> if you hit the cache in RAM you can stream off there
<apachelogger> etc.
<apachelogger> in most cases you will probably end up with hitting RAM cache (well, on a linux system at least)
<al> well, exactly
<al> whether you're serving compressed or uncompressed objects makes no difference if you hit the cache, besides compressed objects being smaller
<apachelogger> al: I am quite sure that your CPU will disagree
<al> i have empirical evidence of the opposite :>
 * amichair uses gzip (on text/html content only) and Expires headers (on static content) too...
<amichair> I'd have to agree that there is not impact on performance. unless you have a site with huge amounts of content such that every access will requires hitting the disk... in which case apachelogger is right
<amichair> but that is pretty rare...
<apachelogger> haha, empirical data :D
<apachelogger> amichair: my point is that no matter what, gzip compression will introduce overhead unless the server software applies an-always-gzip paradigm
<amichair> apachelogger: say I have 100MB of content. how much cpu does it take to gzip all of it? spread over the uptime of the server? that's pretty neglible...
<apachelogger> not the compression
<apachelogger> the lookup
<al> speaking in apache httpd terms, enabling gzip compression is no more than adding an outputfilter for certain content types
<al> calling that overhead is a huge exaggeration
<amichair> the lookup is identical. at worst, pretend that you have twice as many resources to fetch. no change in hashmap access (or whatever similar technique the cache/server uses).
<amichair> apachelogger: unless you're going for the theoretical 'even 1 cycle is overhead' logic. in that case you're right. but in practice... neglible.
 * apachelogger notes that his original claim was that gzipped enabled servers would be easier to bring down
<amichair> oh, that's a whole different discussion :-)
<amichair> how so?
<apachelogger> I might add  ... form a calculation overhead ... in praticse probably the NIC or some bus from the NIC will be a bottleneck
<amichair> I guess what matters is where your bottle neck is - that's the first thing to go down
<amichair> if it's bandwidth (like in my case), gzip can only help.
<amichair> if it's in cpu, it will do worse
<apachelogger> as just said it will not be the cpu :P
<amichair> if it's RAM, turning off caching will do the trick (regardless of compression)
<apachelogger> for that to happen you need to be able to transfer data at higher speed than it happens internal via the fastest bus
<amichair> depends on the hardware, of course...
<amichair> some weak home routers can reach cpu bottlenecks before the bandwidth is saturated...
<apachelogger> well, specifically for the web server case
<amichair> hey, some ppl run web servers on shivaplugs too...
<amichair> :-P
<apachelogger> yet they will not hit a cpu bottleneck :P
<amichair> there's no general 'right answer' - it depends on the particular use case and hardware
<amichair> what cpus do those have nowadays anyway?
 * amichair goes off to do some research :-)
<amichair> wow, they're stronger than I thought, 1.0-1.2 ARMs
<amichair> my router has ~200MHz
<amichair> and there are weaker ones...
<apachelogger> amichair: at the point the cpu might end being fludded with cache requests (which is most likely what will happen) the NIC will have gone down from either too much incomming traffic or it will be ever busy asking for resends  of packets
<apachelogger> amichair: ARM is going up actually, resulting the ARM based netbooks next year
<amichair> so I've heard
<amichair> well, we both know the discussion is pointless without specifics
 * apachelogger imagines a bit of a fight there, intel moving towards embedded and arm towards desktop
<amichair> but it's always fun to talk about performance and optimizations :-)
<apachelogger> amichair: well, I think we can conclude that if no other bottlenecks apply the one or two cycles more will make the cpu go down faster than without gzip :P
<amichair> ok, what's the IP? let's take it down :-P
 * amichair flashabcks to his days of actual assembly cycle-counting optimizations...
<apachelogger> my ip storage app is only equippied with char[16], but the IP was v6 ;)
<Xand3r> hey apachelogger
<apachelogger> hoi Xand3r
<Xand3r> maybe you wanna say me wich ppa i need for the dualview support in systemsettings
<ghostcube> pling ...
<ghostcube> dualscrren support
<ghostcube> o.O
<ghostcube> woha this gzip discussion ... i have to read back lol
<amichair> ghostcube: u can read the compressed version!
<ghostcube> would be ... gzip isnt useful ?
<ghostcube> :D
<ghostcube> woha tomtom sux
<ghostcube> :|
<ghostcube> off to talk to the hotline
<ghostcube> grml
<dpm> hi Riddell, I'm looking at the Kubuntu translations in the imports queue and I see these POT files
<dpm> debian/patches/common/kde.pot in kdelibs
<dpm> debian/tmp/usr/include/kde/kde.pot in kdelibs
<dpm> debian/kdelibs4-dev/usr/include/kde/kde.pot
<dpm> I assume they should not be imported and can be blocked safely?
<jussi01> someone want a nice little get it into ubuntu job from me? this: http://atdot.ch/scr/index.html (the package already works well, but be nice to have in the repos) :D
<Riddell> dpm: right kde.pot doesn't get imported
<Riddell> it gets merged into kdelibs4 I think
<dpm> Riddell, ok, thanks. Would it be possible to modify the package so kde.pot is not generated in patches/, tmp/ and kdelibs4-dev/ and therefore the intermediate .pot files don't get imported into LP?
<seele> meeting in 4 hours, yhes?
<jussi01> seele: a little under, but yes.
<dpm> Riddell, and another question, I see kscreensaver/kxsconfig/hacks.pot in kdeartwork, is this a template that should be imported? Or is it an intermediate artifact or something?
<freeflying> Riddell: btw, how to reapply kubuntu membership? :)
<jjesse> at the meetign today :)
<jjesse> i need gto do so as well
<jjesse> if i remember :)
<freeflying> jjesse: yours expired as well? :)
<Riddell> freeflying: you should be able to just extend it yourself?
<freeflying> Riddell: seems can't
<jjesse> freeflying: yes i missed it when it exprired
<jjesse> i need to reapply i guess
<Riddell> I can just renew them then
<freeflying> Riddell: can we generate a localized version kubuntu for lucid?
<ulysses__> How does this membership work? If someone becomes a Kubuntu member, will he/she also an Ubuntu member, or only a Kubuntu member?
<ghostcube_> hmmm no glovbal notices today for all the netsplits o.O
<dholbach> now that it's more busy in here........
<dholbach> could any of you imagine giving a session about something K-related at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek/Prep ? :)
<dholbach> :-D
 * Quintasan thinks
<Quintasan> oh how nice, phonon died
<freeflying> Quintasan: what do you mean died?
<Quintasan> Lex79: what's with kdebase-runtime? when I try to upgrade it to latest version (ninja ppa) it has literally over 9000 problems with depends
<ghostcube_> phonhon died after 1 year ?
<Quintasan> freeflying: not working, not at all, even the control panel
<ghostcube_> oh the the daemon thought the whole system lol
<Quintasan> lól
<ghostcube_> boah guys ok i have a short joke, i bought an tomtom one added it to my mac usb worked
<ghostcube_> added it to 5 different xp sp3 pc's no way
<ghostcube_> it doenst work
<ghostcube_> tomtom srvice
<ghostcube_> have u tried to change the usb cable
<ghostcube_> wth guys i told you on my mac it works
<ghostcube_> hmm ok we will have a look
<ghostcube_> o.O
<Quintasan> Lex79: nvm, that's the runtime for lucid and I have karmic packages :P
<ghostcube_> anyone living near tomtom center in netherlands can go there kill them
<ghostcube_> :D
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: What? 9000? That can't possibly be correct! :P
<Lex79> LoL
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: you bet it is, proposed solutions were counted for 30 seconds :P
<JontheEchidna> or should I call you Vegeta :P
 * Quintasan notes he shouldn't mix Lucid and Karmic repos and expect everything to work
<Quintasan> well, phonon kcm died for me
<ghostcube_> heh
<JontheEchidna> heh
<Quintasan> actually WHOLE phonon died for me
<ghostcube_> hehe
<ghostcube_> use jackd
<ghostcube_> :P
<Quintasan> Argh, I want to fire some of my evul tools at that faggot attacking freenode
<Lex79> JontheEchidna: are you working on libattica 0.1.1 ?
<JontheEchidna> Lex79: nope, it's all yours
<Lex79> "thanks" :P
<JontheEchidna> hehe
<Lex79> :)
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: Is it possible to copy new kdebase-runtime and phonon-backends? I'm pretty sure we don't want to break Phonon
<Quintasan> or it's Qt's fault?
<JontheEchidna> copy to where?
<Quintasan> to this beta PPA
<Quintasan> karmic copy to be exact :P
<JontheEchidna> gaaah
<JontheEchidna> oh, whew, thought that was a split
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: oh wait, nvm
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: I don't think the Qt + phonon trunk has been backported to karmic ppa yet. It probably should though
<Quintasan> Don't do it
<Quintasan> broken
<JontheEchidna> really?
<JontheEchidna> if properly backported I don't think it would be
<Quintasan> Qt from ninjas and -> http://imagebin.ca/view/Znmhj-DQ.html
<JontheEchidna> as long as you backport Qt, kdebase-runtime and phonon-backends all at once
<Quintasan> hurr Qt from ninjas and 4.4 from beta PPA
<jtechidna> bla
<jtechidna> [10:47:18] <Quintasan> hurr Qt from ninjas and 4.4 from beta PPA
<jtechidna> [10:47:38] <JontheEchidna> yeah, kdebase-runtime in beta ppa is built without phonon support
<jtechidna> [10:47:56] <JontheEchidna> since Qt in beta ppa doesn't have phonon from trunk yet
<ghostcube_> i mentioned i hate netsplits ?
<ghostcube_> good i dont use phonon
<ghostcube_> :D
<ulysses__> argh, I hate netsplit.
<ghostcube> today its very unhandy
<ghostcube> 3 servers now
<ulysses__> yesterday it was worst:/
<ulysses__> 2 hour left to the meeting:P
<ghostcube> yeah still ddos christel says in #freenode
<amichair> what does someone have against them?
<ulysses__> I read the global notice, but today wasn't any notice
<amichair> or is it just for gits and shiggles?
<ghostcube> seems for account steeling
<ghostcube> o.O
<ghostcube> but dont ask me what this should be
<Lex79> JontheEchidna: do you have the powers for upload libattica?
<JontheEchidna> no :(
<txwikinger2> Is the meeting in an hour?
<Lex79> uff :(
<Lex79> ScottK or Riddell: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/394059/libattica_0.1.1.orig.tar.gz
<Lex79> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/394059/libattica_0.1.1-0ubuntu1.dsc
<Lex79> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/394059/libattica_0.1.1-0ubuntu1.diff.gz
<tsimpson> 18:00 UTC, in about 2 hours
<ScottK> Lex79: Please merge from Debian and rename the source attica
<txwikinger2> ah.. I looked at the wrong time :)
<DaskreeCH> Can Kubuntuone do that?
<ulysses__> I think the meeting should go to irc.oftc.net again, like yesterday:/
<JontheEchidna> aww man, I might miss the meeting
<JontheEchidna> maybe I can pre-ack both applications? :P
<jussi01> JontheEchidna: people have done that in the past... (on other councils)
<Riddell> I'd rather they were post-acked
<Riddell> but we have a large council deliberately so we can get quorum easily
<JontheEchidna> ok, I'll do that then. but I think we'll have quorom anyways without me
<Quintasan> hmm, Lex79: are you working on Qt?
<Lex79> Quintasan: for what?
<Quintasan> Lex79: well phonon kcm or phonon itself isn't working
<Quintasan> Lex79: I'm using the Qt from ninjas and kde 4.4 from beta ppa
<Lex79> well, it's wrong
<Lex79> don't we want Qt + phonon for karmic now
<Lex79> maybe for beta2
<Quintasan> sooo, upgrading Qt was a wrong move?
<Lex79> Qt from ninja is for lucid and needs kdebase-runtime from ninja too
<Lex79> for working
<Lex79> Quintasan: if you are in karmic yes
<Quintasan> :S
<Quintasan> time to revert then
<Lex79> or you can upgrade to lucid and after upgrade Qt and kdebase-runtime from ninja
<Quintasan> oh well
<Quintasan> I might do that
<ghostcube> bbl
<nixternal> so I see freenode is still getting picked on this morning
<Quintasan> nixternal: I would fire mah lazors back if I knew who is ddosing us
<Riddell> it might make sense to move the meeting
<Quintasan> oftc?
<bakkdoor> hi. is there a kontact 3.5.* package for kubuntu 9.10?
<Quintasan> bakkdoor: nope, why do you need it?
<nixternal> Quintasan: because it works? and is still marketed as the "enterprise" version :)
<bakkdoor> Quintasan: kind of. I'm trying to build it myself but get lots of errors. Just wondering, if there is an existing package so I could check it out and see what I need to change etc.
<Quintasan> bakkdoor: you can try using KDE 3 remix of Kubuntu, AFAIK we do not longer supply many kde3 packages
<bakkdoor> I work for Intevation GmbH. We work on the enterprise branch of kontact, including enterprise 3.5. We want to release a e35 package for kubuntu 9.10...
<Mamarok> bakkdoor: well, if you work for Intevation you should have the source code, no?
<maco> Mamarok: id guess bakkdoor wants to see how the packaging is done
<bakkdoor> Quintasan: yes I do. just getting many errors during build process, that worked perfectly fine in 9.04..
<Mamarok> yeah, I got that by now
<bakkdoor> maco: yeah, kind of
<Quintasan> bakkdoor: well if you use kde3 remix that's propably not big problem
<Quintasan> bakkdoor: apt-get source kontact
<Quintasan> bakkdoor: and check the debian/ directory inside the source dir
<bakkdoor> Quintasan: will it work in the normal kubuntu though?
<bakkdoor> it worked in 9.04
<Lex79> Quintasan: which packages did you installed for virtuoso? all from ninja?
<Quintasan> Lex79: yeah
<Quintasan> bakkdoor: dunno what you mean
<Quintasan> bakkdoor: apt-get source grabs the source for Kontact, not the app itself
<Quintasan> Lex79: I mean, all from ninjas
<Lex79_> uhm ok
<daskreech> Quintasan: You were the one talking about Virtuoso?
<Quintasan> daskreech: yes
<daskreech> \o/
<daskreech> what version are you using
<bakkdoor> Quintasan: what I meant is, will the build package work without problems in kubuntu 9.10 (the normal version, not kde3 remix) without great problems or will it not work, because of kde3 <-> kde4 problems
<Quintasan> bakkdoor: I'm pretty sure it won't work since we do not supply kde3 libs anymore, you can try doing this but I suppose it will fail
<Mamarok> bakkdoor: well, you will need the libraries, then it should run
<bakkdoor> Mamarok: alright, I'll see if this makes sense for us. Thanks
<daskreech> bakkdoor: If it has the correct depends and doesn't conflict with anything that it needs in 9.10 then yes
<Mamarok> Quintasan: those libraries are still in Karmic, no? since there are a few kde3 apps left
<Quintasan> Mamarok: we will need devel libs for this
<Quintasan> Lex79_: /usr/lib/soprano along with ldd -> http://pastebin.com/f7d4ca101   Nepomuk error log -> http://pastebin.com/f5b28bc5c if you missed em ;)
<Mamarok> right
 * Mamarok should cure her neck instead
<Quintasan> Lex79_: hurrr
<Quintasan> Lex79_: AFAIK Soprano won't work with virtuoso 6 and newer
<tsimpson> we do have kde3s kdelibs packages
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Would you also pre-ack the spec plans for Lucid?
<Lex79_> do we neeed 5.0 ?
<Quintasan> Lex79_: http://trueg.wordpress.com/2009/10/22/virtuoso-once-more-with-feeling/
<Quintasan> and AFAIK nothing changed
<Lex79_> ok Quintasan, now I must go for a bit, when I come back I can looking
<Quintasan> Lex79_: okay I'll try doing it now but it's very likley that I will fail :P
<Riddell> gggg
<Riddell> hmm
<nixternal> heh
<maco> Riddell: "owww tummy!" *smack keyboard* "oops" ?????
<ScottK> Riddell: If the netsplits don't go away, I suggest we meed on #kubuntu-devel on OFTC.
<nixternal> the netsplits aren't going away fyi
<ScottK> Didn't think so.
<nixternal> I say we all meet on google wave
<nixternal> :D
<Quintasan> lol
<daskreech> .j kde-git
<Quintasan> :D
<jtechidna> meeting in half an hour?
<ScottK> jtechidna: Yes.  Will you be there?
<jtechidna> Pretty sure, yes
<ScottK> jtechidna: We were discussing #kubuntu-devel on OFTC instead of here due to netsplits
<jtechidna> irc.oftc.net?
<jtechidna> yep
<Quintasan> Lex79_: okay, 6.0 is not supported but 6.0.1 will be, there is not point in doing 5.0.12
<Quintasan> 6.0.1 will be released soon
<daskreech> No point
<Quintasan> oh
<Riddell> let's use OFTC, I'll post to the mailing list
<ofirk> the meeting is here?
<ulysses__> No, it will be on irc.oftc.net #kubuntu-devel
<ulysses__> due to freenode's problem
<ofirk> thx
<apachelogger> kubotu: topic remember
<kubotu> unknown command
<apachelogger> kubotu: topic learn
<kubotu> can do!
<apachelogger> kubotu: topic set magic meeting is on irc.oftc.net in #kubuntu-devel due to netsplits
* kubotu changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: magic meeting is on irc.oftc.net in #kubuntu-devel due to netsplits
<Lex79_> ok Quintasan|Szel
<Riddell> seele_: we switched network
<seele> i know, i'm trying connect
<Riddell> Nightrose: able to join us for the meeting on oftc?
<Nightrose> jep
<Nightrose> sec
<jjesse> mtg going on?
<rgreening> I can't make the meeting...
<rgreening> I cant get onto different irc network due to network lockdown
<rgreening> so, Im unfortunately out.
<jtechidna> :(
<jtechidna> jussi01 just got member'd
<rgreening> +1 from me
<Mamarok> nice, congrats jussi01 :)
 * rgreening thnks we could have rescheduled :)
<rgreening> bah
<rgreening> im out... work is calling
 * Mamarok is on sick leave anyway, can't even concentrate on bug triaging...
<maco> jjesse: oftc
<jjesse> what is oftc?
<tsimpson> jjesse: the IRC server irc.geo.oftc.net
<tsimpson> we're in #kubuntu-devel on there
<maco> ~order cookies for jussi01
 * kubotu slides a whole bunch of world's finest cookies down the bar to jussi01.
<jussi01> :D
<maco> ~order cookies for ulysses__
 * kubotu slides a whole bunch of world's finest cookies down the bar to ulysses__.
<ulysses__> thanks maco, kubotu
<maco> ~order cookies for jjesse
 * kubotu slides a whole bunch of world's finest cookies down the bar to jjesse.
<nixternal> Riddell: you fixing the kdevelop in ppa?
<Riddell> nixternal: might be fixed already in staging, or need a retry
<nixternal> err, not kdevelop but kdevplatform..trying to overwrite a file from kdelibs-dev
<Mamarok> congratulations ulysses__ and jjesse :)
<ulysses__> thanks Mamarok (:
<Mamarok> wow, Kubuntu is getting big :)
<jjesse> thanks Mamarok
<DarkwingDuck> weee! I figured out the problem with my desktop
<RiotingPacifist> sorry i g2g and im not sure if im meant to speak in the meating anyway i dropped by to point kubuntu devs to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1345786&page=6, i'd guess most of the issues (virtuos,etc) are known but It's probably worth giving recent post in that thread a read to see what issues people are having with 4.4, there seams to be a nasty bug if you don't remove you .kde, but nobody has put the
<RiotingPacifist> effort in to pin it down, and a lot of the plasmoids no longer work, and i think plasma-xine is having problems, anyway will be back later thx
<DarkwingDuck> how do you refresh display settings from the konsole?
<Riddell> apachelogger: freeflying needs renewed as a member too if you're doing the memberships
<nixternal> oh, I gotta shut these notifications off in 4.4...they are freakin' annoying
<nixternal> Riddell: ahh, the problem for kdevelop is kdevplatform is Lucid, so kdevelop is trying to build off of the older kdevplatform which has issues
<Riddell> I thought I deleted the one I wrongly uploaded to lucid
<nixternal>  kdevplatform - 0.9.97a-0ubuntu1(changesfile)   jr   5 hours ago   Published   Lucid   Libs
<daskreech> !info kubuntu-meta
<ubottu> Package kubuntu-meta does not exist in karmic
<nixternal> kubuntu-meta is what produces things like kubuntu-desktop and such
<nixternal> it isn't a package, but if you 'apt-get source kubuntu-desktop' you will get kubuntu-meta
<daskreech> so we would expland it to have a kubuntu-komplete package as well
<nixternal> I guess...I think we have stuff that is more important right now than that honestly, but I am nothing more than an opinion
<daskreech> nixternal: yes it is very low in importance but I think a nicely pakaged KDE desktop has a great out of box impact
<nixternal> blog 'sudo apt-get install xxxxxx' they can just copy and paste it :)
<daskreech> So I install this one package and I can then see the matrix and stop bullets? Hey! I can do Kung Fu!
<ulysses__> An offtopic question: How can I get a @kubuntu.org e-mail alias?
<nixternal> ulysses__: you will get it in a few days
<nixternal> whatever email you use on LP will be where your @kubuntu.org email address will forward to
<ulysses__> nixternal: thanks
<nixternal> nixternal@kubuntu.org -> nixternal@gmail.com
<daskreech> nixternal: Same reason that we have a one shot install the restricted crap we can't install on the CD instead of reblogging how to get java and mp3s working everytime a new Kubuntu comes out
<nixternal> speaking of that, we need to remove sun-java6-* from kubuntu-restricted
<daskreech> I don't want to blog every single time. Oh this new app came out and it's pretty nice and we would include it with these wallpapes and these themes but alas you can install them with these 16 packages which have a slightly changed name from two releases ago
<daskreech> sun-java7 is the new hawtness ?
<nixternal> what are some of the apps you would throw in it?
<daskreech> Choqok and if it was in any decent shape krecipe and kmymoney
<nixternal> for instance, if you look at that b-sides crap, it is the people who created the project, it is their favorite or must have apps
<dhillon-v10> nixternal, hi :D
<nixternal> choqok !work with kde 4.4b1, and the beta choqok is OK, just needs fixing
<daskreech> but mostly I wasn't thinking of apps more like wallpaper choices and themes etc
<nixternal> howdy dhillon-v10
<daskreech> nixternal: I meant Krecipe :)
<dhillon-v10> nixternal, I am good, how are you
<nixternal> daskreech: those are only a few apps though...I would think a solid list of 20 might warrant a kubuntu-hot-shit package or something
<nixternal> dhillon-v10: waiting for my tator tots to finish cooking :)
<daskreech> but as I said mostly trimmings is what I would be including. Apps that we talk about in all the Marketing material but never ever ship I think would be obvious awell
<daskreech> nixternal: just from plasmoids wallpapers runners and themes we've probably gone over 20 packages already
<dhillon-v10> nixternal, hey is it possible for me to get an email with kdemail, I have been contributing not too much but a little to Kubuntu so...
<daskreech> and also over 200 MB of space we can't ship on a CD but are dirt cheap for a hard drive
<nixternal> kdemail?
<nixternal> like foo@kde.org? if so, that is a tough one to get
<dhillon-v10> nixternal, http://www.kdemail.net/
<nixternal> you need a few years of work :)
<nixternal> I didn't even think they were still doing kdemail
<dhillon-v10> nixternal, ahh :D okay will do, I'll just wait then and then apply for one
<nixternal> yeah, kdemail would be for direct kde work, not the kubuntu stuff
<nixternal> telling them you work on kubuntu might automatically disqualify you :P
<dhillon-v10> nixternal, hey another quick question: I want to apply for ubuntu/kubuntu membership do you think I will pass: https://edge.launchpad.net/~dhillon-v10
<nixternal> dhillon-v10: I would rather see your wiki page
<dhillon-v10> okay, just a sec.
<dhillon-v10> nixternal, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/dhillonv
<nixternal> dhillon-v10: hah, I think you might be good honestly
 * nixternal goes and eats
<nixternal> bbiab
<dhillon-v10> nixternal, thanks and have a good day
<Quintasan> dhillon-v10: if you hurry up you can make it to meeting and they maybe will accept you right away :P
<Quintasan> I mean review your application
<dhillon-v10> Quintasan, I don't have any testimonials, right now so :) I'll have to wait
<Quintasan> oh, too bad
<dhillon-v10> Quintasan, btw where's the meeting taking place #ubuntu-meeting ?
<Quintasan> check topic
<Quintasan> :P
<ScottK> dhillon-v10: We were on #kubuntu-devel on OFTC due to netsplits (see /topic)
<dhillon-v10> ScottK, alright thanks, I'll just sit through the meeting and watch :D
<ScottK> It's over now
<ScottK> Lure: would you mind looking into what needs to get built for kipi-plugins to build on armel?
<Lure> ScottK: yep, will check buildlog
 * Lure did not look much out of amd64/i386
<Lure> ScottK: it looks like kdegraphics deps are not there
<Lure> and kdepimlibs
<ScottK> Lure: Seems odd as I thought those built.
 * ScottK needs to go
<Lure> will check times of build, maybe it just need give-back
<Lure> ScottK: strange, build started 48 minutes ago...
<Lure> ScottK, Riddell: this armel build failure is really strange: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/36879871/buildlog_ubuntu-lucid-armel.kipi-plugins_0.9.0-1ubuntu2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<ScottK> I retried it and it failed again.
<ScottK> That's why I asked you to look
<Lure> all "missing" packages matches the one that were built on armel
<Lure> something wrong with publisher on armel?
<Lure> ScottK: oh, they might need to get through binary new queue...
<Lure> no, they are not in https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+queue
 * Lure is confused
<Guest81235> I am late
<seele> for what?
<Guest81235> The devel meeting?
<jtechidna> oh, yeah
<Guest81235> I didn't get the email till it was too late
<Lex79> jtechidna: why this package https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wv2/0.4.2.dfsg.1-1ubuntu1 is still in "New" ?
<jtechidna> the new binary packages have to be reviewed by an archive admin
<jtechidna> since there was a library transition the package name changed
<Lex79> ok I see
 * Lure subscribes to kdegraphics bug mail
<ScottK> Lure: I suspect something lower level is temporariliy uninstallable.  I know pimlibs has worked on armel or some of the packages that are built could have never suceeded.
<Lure> ScottK: lower level?
<bbigras> any progress on a package update for the MALLOC_CHECK_ problem?
<jjesse> so now that i'm a member does that mean my @ubuntu email works again?
<nixternal> it should soon
<RiotingPacifist> sorry to repeat this but i ran off so not sure if anybody got it. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1345786&page=6 , is a thread where a few people are trying out the kubuntu ppas, some are having issues so it may be worth giving it a read from time to time to see what issues we are having.
<ghostcube> quassel is buggy on beta 1
<ghostcube> o.O
<ghostcube> ehlo peoples
<nixternal> RiotingPacifist: rock on! thanks for letting us know about the forums...we need to be in there a bit more...I will look through now
<RiotingPacifist> np the forum is mostly chitchat but i figured that thread may be useful.
<daskreech> Who is on Lynx KDE 4.4 ?
<daskreech> Anyone on Lynx can you go to system settings and to Printer configuration and let me know what it looks like?
<yofel> daskreech: no kcm available
<daskreech> yofel: Ok same here in Koala
<daskreech> Does the error mention system-config-printer-kde/system-config-printer-kde.py ?
<daskreech> yofel: ^^
<yofel> yep
<ghostcube> woha anybody else on beta1 notices that quassel keeps quitting for no reason
<ghostcube> crashing
<ghostcube> not quitting
<yofel> ghostcube: I use quassel from git (e.g. 0.6-pre) and that is really crashy, might be a qt issue
<ghostcube> hmmm ok i use xchat for a while
<ghostcube> :)
<ghostcube> splits are enough no need for crashing client
<ghostcube> :D
<debfx> is the alpha 1 alternate installer more stable than the live cd?
<Tm_T> debfx: more stable in what way?
<yofel> hm, anyone here maybe an idea how I managed to break akonadi so bad that it freezes kmail when I want to open a mail to read it? http://yofel.pastebin.com/f30f9a1c7
<debfx> in a way that it doesn't always crash
<daskreech> Anyone working on Koffice packages?
<daskreech> KDE 4.4 b1 seems to break them
<daskreech> debfx: Yes Live CDs are not normally looked at much before the betas
<Tm_T> debfx: installer crash? as alternate doesn't have desktop crashes (:
<nixternal> hey, the message indicator in beta 1...does it keep all of the notifications until I close them?
<daskreech> nixternal: ah!! I should use that
<daskreech> I wa most upset that kopete was missing
<daskreech> Well it works
<daskreech> nixternal: I think that's it's purpose
<Lex79> someone working on packaging colibri?
#kubuntu-devel 2009-12-17
<Riddell> don't think so Lex79
<Lex79> ok, I'm going to do that
<nixternal> ooh, that is pretty nice
<apachelogger> Riddell: freeflying was never member according to kubuntu-members former members list, so I suppose he should apply for kubuntu membership
<freeflying> apachelogger: how come I was never kubuntu membership?
<apachelogger> freeflying: you are at least not appearing anywhere
<apachelogger> maybe timeouts do not show up at all, but only manual deactivations
<apachelogger> freeflying: are you sure you were kubuntu member?
<freeflying> apachelogger: sure
<apachelogger> well, ok, if Riddell and you are positive on that I assume reinstatement is appropriate
<apachelogger> seele, Riddell, JontheEchidna, Nightrose: ^ I am readding freeflying (lp:~zhengpeng-hou) as kubuntu-member
<apachelogger> freeflying: done
<freeflying> apachelogger: thx
<apachelogger> yw
<Lex79> colibri needs review: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/colibri
<jjesse> good evening ever since updating to the most recent beta choqok crashes every time i start it up, it launches and starts showing me my tweets and dents, anyone else havign issues with choqok?
<freeflying> jjesse: seems works fine here
<Riddell> I think there's a new choqok we should be packaging anyway
<Riddell> apachelogger: you can revert the topic now
<apachelogger> kubotu: topic restore
* kubotu changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Lucid Alpha 1 Released! | Kubuntu has the Doctor on the brain | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | almost congatulations to Quintasan | Meeting Wednesday 18:00UTC
<apachelogger> kubotu: topic del 5
* kubotu changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Lucid Alpha 1 Released! | Kubuntu has the Doctor on the brain | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | almost congatulations to Quintasan
<apachelogger> Riddell: better?
<apachelogger> Riddell: is Quintasan still not confirmed?
<Riddell> I've not heard anything
<apachelogger> hm, nixternal gave a +1 which should result in quorum
 * apachelogger goes poking
<jjesse> freeflying: what do you use as your notifcation libnotify or knotify?
<freeflying> jjesse: libnotify
<daskreech> is http://gould.cx/ted/blog/Having_a_tidy_systray from Ubuntu's prodding ?
<apachelogger> daskreech: more like kde's inovatitionism :P
<apachelogger> though without canonical that would never have reached a cross-desktop span
<jjesse> freeflying: hrmm using knotify myself wonder whats going on
<daskreech> apachelogger: Well we know we have the better tech but as I recall there was some recoil when it was suggested that Gnome actually make use of it
<apachelogger> yeah, though gnome, so I have been told, was not too motivated
<daskreech> koffice-kde4: Depends: krita-kde4 (>= 1:2.0.2-2ubuntu3)
<apachelogger> canonical however considered it a good idea and is now brining it to gnome
<daskreech> apachelogger: that's all I was asking :)
<apachelogger> and honest to whatever you believe in most, having the spec applied acrross desktops makes much more sense from a user POV
<apachelogger> hence I find this step very important
<daskreech> apachelogger: of course that's why there is a xdg in the first place
<daskreech> I wish that the stupid *dm would follow a spec
<daskreech> Really annoying to lose the abilty to control the computer just because of a default DM
<apachelogger> dms are a general problem
<apachelogger> AFAIK both kdm and gdm are based upon xdm, but what they stack upon the xdm base is so no standardizied it is quite horirblye actually
<daskreech> Which is why I wish someone (by someone I mean Gnome and KDE of course) would sit down and propose a standard
<ScottK> So clearly we need dmdm
<daskreech> theming and all that junk can be tossed out. Just make computer wide crucial actions able to be passed along in some fashion
 * apachelogger thinks that theming might be the easier thing there
<daskreech> I don't care about the theme possibiltes
<apachelogger> just propose some base spec which both kdm and gdm must comply to, then define some fallback rules and all is done
<apachelogger> makes gdm users able to use kdm themes and vice versa
<daskreech> sharing themes is a noble win for the fashion concious consumer but having to logout to get a hibernate button is just plain stupid
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> that is more of a structural problem inhereted by Xorg
<apachelogger> X needs to be run as root
<apachelogger> hence kdm needs to be run as root to invoke X
<daskreech> yes but KDE loaded from KDM can shutdown etc and Gnome loaded from GDM can do so as well
<apachelogger> of course X running as a different user than the desktop session within the X makes it kind of difficult to streamline deskto -> dm communication
<daskreech> but KDE from GDM? No no no computer control for you
<daskreech> You get logout and that is all
<apachelogger> yeah, but that is difficult to spec, because the shotdown systems of KDE and GNOME are not very similar to my knowledge
<apachelogger> daskreech: take a look at the ksmserver code and the kdm one
<apachelogger> ksmserver really just emits a signal to kdm that lets it do the shutdown
<apachelogger> ultimately that signal would be done via dbus, hence being dm agnostic
<daskreech> apachelogger: which is why I said allow a passthrough
<apachelogger> BUT, dbus depends on hal and hal depends on a load of crap to start, thus using dbus here would prevent early startup of the dekstop manager
<apachelogger> AFIAK again
<apachelogger> daskreech: I think that is not posixy
<daskreech> either have KDM and GDM agree on common functionality and then have a proxy that passes on requests from the DE or have them turn over control to a second party system which gets decided by the De at init time
<apachelogger> same reason you cannot invoke halt without sudo halt
<apachelogger> daskreech: a common system creates cpu overhead most likely (see earlier discussion about unavoidable more calculations with gzip compressed content on a web server
<daskreech> Yeah it's an annoying issue but I guess I'm just more annoyed that no one even thinks it's an issue
<apachelogger> daskreech: well, from a regular user perspective it is not much of an issue
<apachelogger> since she will either install kubuntu or ubuntu, hence hend up with a desktop fitting the dm
<apachelogger> but I understand you point, and I also find that limiation rather silly
<daskreech> apachelogger: under the assumption of a home type user
<jjesse> this may be the most technical converstation i've seen here in awhile
<jjesse> and i don't understand most of it :)
<daskreech> jjesse: Short break Down is X Sucks
<jjesse> haha
<apachelogger> I wouldnt even say that, X mostly is just bound to limiations of a plain/orignal posix system
<daskreech> It's amazing at how I can distill most reasons for why Linux is horrible to use down to Propietary Software, Hardware manufacturers and X suck
<apachelogger> which requires X to run as root, whereas modern linux system can actually hand X being run a user (hence X having user space permission sets)
 * daskreech ponders a DM built on wayland
<apachelogger> daskreech: X is just horrible to hack at
<daskreech> X.org is just the most perplexing aspect of a FOSS ecosystem to me
<apachelogger> possibly much more than the kernel even
<apachelogger> if you break something  in X the likelyhood of affecting a lot of people is a lot higher
<daskreech> I know! and in a FOSS framework for any other possible aspect X would have been forked
<apachelogger> also I personally find that graphics stuff a lot more complex than regular OS work
<daskreech> But in the entire multiverse of FOSS X stands as the only program that does not have a reasonable illusion of choice
<apachelogger> daskreech: it does not need to be forked, in fact xorg already is a fork :P
<daskreech> You use X and you like it. There are no alternatives
<apachelogger> xorg is a fork of xfree
<apachelogger> daskreech: because X is considerable complex structure
<daskreech> I know and it will get better but that doesn't change that it sucks
<apachelogger> implementing a competior from scratch is a real PITA
<daskreech> apachelogger: by that do you mean X11 ?
<apachelogger> X11 is a standard or something
<jjesse> i wrote one while i was sitting here :)
<apachelogger> Xfree86 is the implementation X.org was forked from
<daskreech> Exactly with for all purposes a single implementation
<kallecarl> nixternal: all done documents edited and looked at after "make all" . You wrote "validate" docs. How is .../scripts/validate.sh run against docs?
<daskreech> which in the framework of how FOSS normally works is just astounding to me
<apachelogger> well, you only have one intel driver at this point :P
<daskreech> You have two nvidia and ATI drivers
<apachelogger> well, that is because of prop vs free
<apachelogger> not competior vs competior
<daskreech> if Intel made a long term lets break everything policy intel's drivers would fork
<apachelogger> some stuff is just awful to work on
<daskreech> I know that :(
<apachelogger> hence there will be no forking
<apachelogger> I doubt that linux woud be forked
<daskreech> and as I said there will be a time it gets better
<apachelogger> much more likely it is that people move to bsd or other free OS
<daskreech> apachelogger: But you have a choice of BSD
<daskreech> and haiku
<daskreech> and HURD
<daskreech> or as it's commonly known HU HU HU HURD
<kallecarl> and Windows 7
<daskreech> kallecarl: Speaking in terms of FOSS ecosystem
<kallecarl> i know couldn't resist
<apachelogger> only a couple of months until win7 will be gpled
<apachelogger> because some essential part of the kernel is identified to violate the gpl or something :P
<kallecarl> in this case, what does gpl stand for?
<daskreech> but even if you choose Postgresql with nginx nd Ruby on BSD over mysql with apache and python on Linux on both of them you get X.org
<daskreech> cause there is no choice
<kallecarl> good ph..kg luck
<apachelogger> daskreech: you can use xfree86 :P
<jjesse> kallecarl:  i think you can just do the validate.sh and then the doc you want to validate against
<daskreech> kallecarl: MS shall feel the force of our lawyers!!!
<daskreech> I should see when they last made a release
<apachelogger> not that it would be better, because it applies the same stupid basic paradigms crated like 20 years ago
<kallecarl> jjesse: thanks
<apachelogger> but then, so does the very core of openoffice and no one is complaining there
<kallecarl> I'll try it
<daskreech> apachelogger: but the relative spec that's built against is Documents and ODF noticeably for which there are alternatives
<daskreech> one of which will not install due to KDE 4.4 b1 on Koala
<daskreech> koffice-kde4: Depends: krita-kde4 (>= 1:2.0.2-2ubuntu3)
 * daskreech brings the chan back to Doktoring
<apachelogger> daskreech: those are pardigms, not specs
<apachelogger> well odf is a spec, but it is based on a pardigm
<apachelogger> the paradigm of having documents stored digiatally
<apachelogger> with formatting and all
<apachelogger> X is implementing a paradigm, it just leaks competing implemations for that pardigm
<apachelogger> osx doesnt use X AFAIK, so they created a competing implementation, the thin gis that it is just not free hence no option for a free OS
<daskreech> and Windows has their own I know
<daskreech> again I was speaking within the constraints of choices for a FOSS multiverse
<apachelogger> well, windows is not posix based, but yes they also implement a visual paradigm
<daskreech> right if we are speaking of paradigms ;)
<apachelogger> well, if we are talking at stack based implementations than whatever osx uses is as clsoe to a competitor to X as it gets
<apachelogger> and as I said, implementing those  kinds of paradigms is a real PITA thus there will be no from-scratch implemenation be done unless absolutely necessary
<apachelogger> which, considering the IMHO pretty obious superiority of osx' graphics stacks over X might not be that bad of an idea after all
<apachelogger> then again you need to motivate the people and all
<apachelogger> open source is a lot more complex than prop driven development IMHO
<apachelogger> social stuff plays much a greater role, also you cannot tell people what to do
<apachelogger> most of the time anyway :S
<kallecarl> nixternal, jjesse: validated, proposed merge. Please let me know if anything didn't work properly.
<daskreech> social stuff in FOSS rocks ;)
<kallecarl> anti-social too
<jjesse> kallecar reviewing now
<jjesse> doh he left
<jjesse> nixternal:  shouldn't we create a new entitity to refrence the change to the branding for &kde;
 * ScottK notes the irony of Asiego blogging about the  importance of having one single location be "The KDE source code".
<stackedagainst> hey, I'm hoping to get in touch with one of the devs
<stackedagainst> there is a launchpad bug filed for the kubuntu ppa, bug 497562.  Is this part of a public testing call?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 497562 in digikam "On newest PPA beta (KDE 4.4beta1) digikam crashes every time at startup" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/497562
<daskreech> stackedagainst: I'm not sure what you mean
<daskreech> As long as you are using FOSS there is a call for the public to test
<stackedagainst> daskreech: thanks for responding.  The bug squad policy is to close PPA bugs as invalid and notify the devs, unless its a public announced testing initiative of a big ubuntu team
<stackedagainst> basically, I'm just notifying you guys about the PPA bug, because I dont think there is another way to file a bug against a PPA
<ScottK> stackedagainst: We have a kubuntu-ppa project that takes such bugs, just move it there.
<stackedagainst> ScottK: thank you, will do. :)
<daskreech> stackedagainst: sorry one process was taking up 100% of my CPU another was taking 72% and a third was taking up 55% so in short everything froze
<stackedagainst> daskreech: no problem, Scott helped me out :)
<daskreech> Yeah caught up now
<JontheEchidna> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/JonathanThomas/CoreDevApplication
<JontheEchidna> It wouldn't feel right to copy/paste endorsements from the kubuntu-dev app, and the feedback might change given the context anyways
<JontheEchidna> ScottK, apachelogger, Riddell, ^
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: How would you feel about copying and pasting it and then I'll edit it a bit?
<JontheEchidna> as long as it's ok with the sponsor
<JontheEchidna> which it is in this case :P
<ScottK> OK with me.
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: done
<ScottK> looking
<stackedagainst> thanks guys for the help with the bug, I've added a kubuntu PPA task to it
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Done.
<ScottK> Well done as soon as w.k.o catches up
<JontheEchidna> heh
<nixternal> hrmm, colibri doesn't work with 4.4, for me
<nixternal> Riddell: what do you think about having a doc that we can place on the desktop/netbook workspace on a Live CD or after install to introduce people to what's going? I was thinking along the lines of a 'welcome-desktop' and 'welcome-netbook' instead of the 'about' one we used before
 * nixternal beds
<Quintasan> apachelogger: unfortunately not :/
 * Lure gets some quassel crashes recently
<ghostcube> ehlo :)
<ghostcube> guys http://blog.freenode.net/2009/11/testing-the-nets/
<apachelogger> Quintasan_: congrats
* apachelogger changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Lucid Alpha 1 Released! | Kubuntu has the Doctor on the brain | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | congatulations to Quintasan
<apachelogger> jussi01: do you think meeting minutes would have use in general?
<apachelogger> if so we probably should streamline the process a bit to make it less likely that no one does it ;)
<jussi01> apachelogger: I think they should be done, yes. there is a team report thing that might be useful.
<apachelogger> jussi01: mind digging it up?
 * apachelogger notes that team reports != meeting minutes :P
<jussi01> apachelogger: 1 min
<apachelogger> actually
<apachelogger> whatever happened to team reports
<apachelogger> I remember we usually fighted to come up with some useful information every now and then for that :D
<apachelogger> did they get abandonned?
<jussi01> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TeamReports
<Lure> apachelogger: do you know who (beside Riddell) can increase kubuntu-ppa/beta (we are at 3GB with 1 GB cap)
<jussi01> apachelogger: theres a template there that makes it a bit easier
<apachelogger> Lure: Riddell cannot, only soyuz devs can
<apachelogger> Lure: just post a question like https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/soyuz/+question/73122 regarding soyuz
<apachelogger> possibly you could also try finding someone in #launchpad to speed up the processing a bit ;)
<apachelogger> jussi01: I dont want to be bitchy again, but having that kind of stuff done in a wiki is just horrible :P
<apachelogger> one could propably master up a more efficient approach in rails in like half an hour
<Lure> apachelogger: thanks, done: https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/soyuz/+question/94361
<jussi01> apachelogger: well... Im guessing patches are welcome :P
 * jussi01 hugs apachelogger
<apachelogger> jussi01: well, obviously that would only be used if done inside lp
<apachelogger> and after looking at the code once I do not feel like doing that again for the next year or so :P
<apachelogger> kdelibs is less scary
<jussi01> apachelogger: I think nhandler is the guy you want to talk to about it in anycase...
 * apachelogger also finds it rahter silly that the wiki pages are themed inline
<apachelogger> my lecturer on internet and nu media would go all mad when he saw that :P
<apachelogger> jussi01: yeah, so it seems :)
<apachelogger> ulysses__: you should really report a bug about the stasks vs. smooth tasks
<ulysses__> apachelogger: I'll do it
<jussi01> I thought smooth tasks didnt allow the icon only in the systray...
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<jussi01> this 4.4 beta is somewhat annoying tbh... I guess Ill get used to it though
<ulysses__> bug 497742
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 497742 in ubuntu "Please replace STasks with Smooth Tasks" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/497742
<Quintasan|Szel> Yeah! I iz MOTU
<ulysses__> Congratulation Quintasan|Szel
<Quintasan|Szel> hurr, that damned wireless
<Riddell> Lure: https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/soyuz/+question/94262
<Riddell> ug, I hurt, back to bed for me
<Lure> Riddell: maybe we get twice the space now that we have two open questions ;-)
<Riddell> :)
<freeflying> Quintasan|Szel: welcome then :)
<Quintasan|Szel> so I need to find a minion
<Quintasan|Szel> :3
<apachelogger> Riddell: where comes the hurtery from?
<apachelogger> Xand3r_: ping ping ping
<apachelogger> Xand3r_: about krandr from 4.4 ... I actually still had the sources around and svn upped them ... to build you'd go mkdir build; cd build; cmake .. -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=/usr && cd kcontrol/randr && make && sudo make install
<apachelogger> it is super important that you go to the randr dir before make, otherwise the build will fail due to api incompability of 4.4 stuff on 4.3
<apachelogger> Xand3r_: http://people.ubuntu.com/~apachelogger/src/workspace-krandr-r1063223.tar.lzma
 * ghostcube wonders why we congrat Quintasan  o.o
<ghostcube> :)
<Quintasan_> :O
<ghostcube> :D
<ghostcube> :P
<apachelogger> Quintasan_: there you have someone to make a minion
<ghostcube> Quintasan congrats just joking :P
<ghostcube> höhö
<Quintasan> so, aboard the MOTU ship :P
<ghostcube> :)
<apachelogger> now whom did I wanna write a mail?
 * apachelogger is not much use today
<ghostcube> steve jobs .. he should lend me all his money
<ghostcube> o.o
<Quintasan> like what
<Quintasan> "Hey Steve, borrow me all your money so I can waste it on girls and alcohol"
<ghostcube> apachelogger: heh you testet ssl :) i think thi is cool step to get freenode more nuke free
<ghostcube> nah
<ghostcube> steve give me your money my car needs love
<apachelogger> ahh
<ghostcube> my flat needs love
<Quintasan> kubotu: order cookies for apachelogger
 * kubotu slides a whole bunch of world's finest cookies down the bar to apachelogger.
<apachelogger> indeed
<apachelogger> welll, not steve
<Quintasan> apachelogger: there you go
<apachelogger> but mark
<apachelogger> Quintasan: thx
<apachelogger> ghostcube: I shall feel more secure with ssl really
<ghostcube> :|
<ghostcube> this sarkasm is not good for you
<Quintasan> http://img222.imageshack.us/img222/93/advicecolumn.jpg
<Quintasan> lol just lol
<ghostcube> it will eat you up
<Quintasan> sarKasm version 4.4
<ghostcube> Quintasan nice article
<ghostcube> :D
<Quintasan> That's just awesome, this guy failed so much it was a win in the end
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: Could you put gtk-qt-engine on the sync blacklist and delete it again?
<amichair> Quintasan: congrats :-)
<Quintasan> amichair: thanks
<markey> hey guys
<markey> got a question:
<markey> Karmic currently has libMTP version 0.3
<markey> there is 1.0 out in the meantime
<markey> I need to test a bug in that lib, to make sure it's not Amarok's fault
<markey> has anyone got a package of it? :)
<markey> 0.3 is ancient
<Mamarok> markey: it is in lucid, it would need to be backported to Karmic
<markey> if anyone could do that, it would make me very happy
<markey> cause these bugs are very grave
<markey> can make Amarok freeze several minutes
<markey> (and even crash your MTP device)
<Mamarok> and is the potential cause for MTP problems in a few other bugs
<bbigras> is there any progress or interest in having an updated package to fix the MALLOC_CHECK_ problem?
<markey> bbigras: that issue also is very grave... causes countless crashes
<markey> should really try to get an updated GLIBC asap
<bbigras> markey: yes, I feel bad for the guys triaging bugs
<markey> really, it causes crazy memory corruptions
<markey> makes your head smoke
<bbigras> it's a bit of a pita to test 4.4 with it
<markey> if possible in any way, I would recommend that Karmic gets that an update too
<markey> (dunno if that requires building $WORLD, or not)
<markey> the bug might theoretically be exploitable (though I haven't read of an exploit yet)
<bbigras> yes it would be nice to have it for karmic too, that's what I use to work on KDE
<agateau> Riddell: ping
<Mamarok> bbigras: the ubuntu devs know about, cjwatson promised to have a look at getting the new glibc version in and backported
<bbigras> Mamarok: nice, thanks
<Riddell> agateau: hi
<agateau> Riddell: I'd like to request an SRU for gwenview ( #497769 )
<agateau> mmm, the bot did not get this one, bug #497769
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 497769 in kdegraphics "Crop handles are invisible" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/497769
<agateau> Riddell: what's the best way to do this?
<Riddell> agateau: find someone to package it and upload it, then subscribe ubuntu-sru and pitti will get to it at some point
<agateau> Riddell: ok, I'll have a look at packaging it, thanks!
<Riddell> agateau: sorry I seem to be ill today and not in a state of mind to help
<agateau> Riddell: sure, no problem
<agateau> Riddell: I should be able to do it myself
<markey> apachelogger: ping
<maco2> Quintasan: hey, congrats!
<apachelogger> maco2: pong
<apachelogger> eh markey: pong
<apachelogger> maco2: though, ahoy, did you get anywhere with kmess upstream?
<markey> apachelogger: do you happen to have a backport of libMTP 1.0 (or 1.0.1) for Karmic somewhere?
 * apachelogger feels he asked that at some point already
<markey> I really need that urgently
<Quintasan> maco2: Thanks! :D
<apachelogger> markey: nope
<markey> 0.3 is so buggy it can crash your MTP device
<apachelogger> Quintasan: ^
<apachelogger> wanna backport?
<Mamarok> Quintasan: you would do us a big favor
 * apachelogger is writing a super important mail to the dictator right now :P
<markey> check this:
<Riddell> markey, apachelogger: libmtp should be in stating or beta or something
<markey> PTP_ERROR_IO: Trying again after re-initializing USB interface
<markey> usb_claim_interface(): Bad file descriptor
<markey> LIBMTP PANIC: Could not open session on device
<Riddell> staging
<markey> after that, I had to hard-reset my Sansa player
<markey> (and it froze Amarok for 40 seconds)
<apachelogger> rockbox ftw
<markey> Riddell: can you explain to me how to get it?
<markey> apachelogger: no, the Sansa actually has really good firmware by default
<Quintasan> I disapprove of Sansa
<markey> as opposed to most other players
<Quintasan> Rockbox > * :P
<apachelogger> I know, I have some sansa thingy too
<Riddell> markey: sorry ill, back to snoozing now
<markey> I _love_ the device :)
<apachelogger> but srsly ever since I flashed it with rockbox I would not even think about going back
<Quintasan> Riddell: so no need to backport it?
<apachelogger> rockbox is just so flexible in about every aspect
<markey> note: not all Sansa's are the same. I have a "Sansa Clip"
 * Quintasan hugs his Sansa E260 with Air theme
<maco2> apachelogger: no, i have to check with them again. i was in "ahhh must study to pass finals" mode, but exams are done now, so will try again. the upstream dev they said was most likely to know was *also* busy that day
<Quintasan> Riddell: no need to backport then?
<apachelogger> markey: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libmtp
<markey> apachelogger: thanks :)
<apachelogger> underneat the version history for official ubuntu stuff you will find a list of packages in a ppa
<Mamarok> Quintasan: rockbox doesn't work for all devices, libmtp would really be nice to have, and we could at least test
<apachelogger> markey: so if it was in some ppa or the backports repo it would always show up there
<apachelogger> in this particular case we seem to have 1.0.1 in the beta ppa
<Mamarok> apachelogger: you sure? I only see it in Lucid
<apachelogger> underneath the offical versions!
<Mamarok> cause 4.4 beta comes with Qt 4.6, an even bigger problem :(
<apachelogger> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/beta/ubuntu karmic main
<apachelogger> add that
<apachelogger> then run sudo apt-get install libmtp8 libmtp-dev mtp-tools
<apachelogger> then remove above line again
<apachelogger> no need to upgrade to kde 4.4 ;)
<Mamarok> yep, thanks, I didn't see the link earlier :)
<apachelogger> or you download the debs manually
<apachelogger> https://edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/beta/+packages?field.name_filter=mtp&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=
<apachelogger> at the very least you need libmtp8 and -dev
<apachelogger> maco2: oh, ok :)
<markey> brb
<Quintasan> What's with my connection today, grrr
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: That (gtk-qt-engine) needs an archive admin with shell acess (e.g. Riddell).
<JontheEchidna> it's all black magic to me ;-)
<Riddell> wk
<ghostcube> hmmm i think the splits wont happen on the new testnet
<ghostcube> cause different ports
<rgreening> did virtuoso not be added to beta backports?
<rgreening> Lex79: ^
<ulysses__> Hello, I'm working on bug 497742
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 497742 in ubuntu "[needs packaging]Please replace STasks with Smooth Tasks" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/497742
<ulysses__> Currently I want to write the control file. My question is, what should I write as build depends?
<rgreening> anyone else having compositing failing on KDE 4.4 beta1?
<Quintasan> ulysses__: don't bother, I did the stasks package so I will replace it right away
<Quintasan> ulysses__: or hell, if you do it I can upload it now :P
<ScottK> rgreening: Known issue for some cards.
<ulysses__> Quintasan: I'm just learning the packaging from Ubuntu Wiki :/
<Quintasan> ulysses__:  pkg-kde-tools, kdelibs5-dev, kdebase-workspace-dev
<Quintasan> ulysses__: and in debian/rules
<Quintasan> ulysses__: http://pastebin.com/f7f2ae98d
<Quintasan> since we use pkg-kde-tools for plasmoids etc.
<rgreening> ScottK: hmm... for Intel ? wow... that's a bad sign
<rgreening> :)
<Xand3r> apachelogger: hey have you some time for me? #kde and #kde-devel are ignoring me.
<Quintasan> ulysses__: I'm not busy so feel free to poke me if you have any problems
<Quintasan> ulysses__: are you using pbuilder yet?
<ScottK> Quintasan: Congratulations.
<Quintasan> ScottK: Thanks :)
<ulysses__> Quintasan: No, I'm trying to make the packagae from scratch https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete#Packaging%20from%20Scratch
<ScottK> Quintasan: Now that you can upload, kgraphviewer, plasma-widget-mail, and kopete-cryptography all need to be switched to boost1.40 from boost1.38 (and are in Universe)
<Quintasan> ulysses__: Pbuilder is used to testbuild packages, so you can check what build-dependecies you missed and what files are not installed
<Quintasan> ScottK: okay, I'll do it right away
<tsimpson> figuring out the build-depends takes digging around, trial and error.
<tsimpson> kdelibs5-dev is a good start though
<Quintasan> ScottK: also, do I need to add some sort of entry to dput or I just upload package without specifing upload destination?
<ScottK> Quintasan: The default is to upload to Ubuntu, but you will want to change that so you don't accidentally upload something to the archive that you intended for a PPA.
<refic> how's lucid today?
<Quintasan> ScottK: one more thing, changelog should point lucid or karmic?
<Quintasan> oh wait 1.40 means lucid
<Quintasan> hurr
<Quintasan> ScottK: kgraphviewer uploaded
<JontheEchidna> grats Quintasan
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: thanks
<JontheEchidna> Any core dev up for sponsoring kdebase-runtime from bzr and http://jmthomas.toniox.org/phonon-backends_4.3.80-0ubuntu1.dsc ?
<Lex79> Quintasan: congrats ! :)
<Quintasan1> Lex79: thanks :)
<Quintasan1> I just don't get whats with my connection :/
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: did you reply? my connection really sucks today
<JontheEchidna> reply to what?
<Quintasan> oh nice, my message didnt get send
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: http://pastebin.com/m2eb4fbb6 <-- what's wrong, I'm doing debuild
<JontheEchidna> hehe
<JontheEchidna> oh, you need pkg-kde-tools 0.5 to use dh --with kde
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: I'll get it.
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: Thanks. Thanks for getting Qt sponsored too
<ScottK> No problem. Glad to do it.
<JontheEchidna> it's all just a bit frustrating
<ScottK> Understand.
<Lex79> JontheEchidna: when you have time http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/colibri
<JontheEchidna> Sure
<Lex79> thanks
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Is kcm-phonon-xine in the archive (and in Main) yet?
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: split from kdebase-runtime and -runtime-data
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Yes, but has it landed in Main?  rmadison doesn't know of it yet.
<JontheEchidna> It's not been uploaded yet
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: How about if we do that one first so we don't break installability?
<JontheEchidna> oh, yeah. I suppose the order I requested them in is wrong :P
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: I'd prefer to see if the current armel build for runtime succeeds before we upload runtime again
<JontheEchidna> Ok
<JontheEchidna> Lex79: your package needs a build-depend on pkg-kde-tools
<Lex79> JontheEchidna: build fine here without pkg-kde-tools
<Lex79> iirc no warning and no errors
<nixternal> maco: how can I get someone to be a mod for our loco's forum?
<JontheEchidna> The --with kde requires files from pkg-kde-tools
<Lex79> JontheEchidna: for what? for building package or for others stuff ?
<JontheEchidna> For --with-kde to work pkg-kde-tools must be present
<JontheEchidna> while it will build without --with-kde, --with kde provides the default CMake flags that debian/kubuntu use
<Lex79> uhm ok I will add it
<JontheEchidna> The package loooks fine otherwise
<nixternal> maco: nevermind
<apachelogger> Xand3r: I am leaving for AVATAR in a bit
<Lex79> JontheEchidna: thanks, reuploaded
<ghostcube> apachelogger: take a cam with you
<ghostcube> i want a copy :P
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: runtime failed on armel again.  Would you please consider if you have ideas how to fix it before you uplaod: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase-runtime/4:4.3.80-0ubuntu8/+build/1396928/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-lucid-armel.kdebase-runtime_4:4.3.80-0ubuntu8_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: Uploading 0ubuntu9 will fix that. The phonon stuff was never removed from the .install.armel files
<Lex79> ScottK: did you try to remove kdebase-runtime.install.armel from the package or edit that ?
<Quintasan> ScottK: I think we are missing few files to kopete-cryptography to build, kleopatra includes to be exact, cmake fails to find them and kdepimlibs5-dev are installed
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Cool.
<JontheEchidna> but now that we build phonon support again, it'll all be there
<ScottK> Lex79: I did not.  This was upload a long time ago, I just retried it today
<ScottK> Quintasan: Not sure on that one.  kleopatra is in Universe, so maybe something gets left out.
<Quintasan> HURR
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: kdemultimedia needs changing in bzr, still depends on mplayer instead of mplayer OR mplayer-nogui
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: it should be mplayer | mplayer-nogui?
<JontheEchidna> maybe mplayer-nogui | mplayer, to give nogui preference
<Quintasan> I'll change and push
<JontheEchidna> thx
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: UNRELEASED or lucid normally?
 * Quintasan is always confused
<JontheEchidna> UNRELEASED, unless you're uploading it right then
<JontheEchidna> the upload sponsor will change to lucid and upload to ubuntu
<ScottK> Quintasan: Also mplayerthumbs source needs to be removed. 1.2-kde4.3.2-0ubuntu1 is still there.
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: pushed
<Quintasan> ScottK: how come? it grabs kdemultimedia source, at least in karmic
<Quintasan> ulysses__: how are stasks going?
<ScottK> It used to be a separate source package.  That's still there and needs to be removed because we build the binary out of kdemultimedia now.
<ulysses__> Quintasan: Ah, I can't understand the method of packaging :(
<Quintasan> ulysses__: where are you stuck?
<ScottK> Quintasan: Try rmadison mplayerthumbs and see the results.
<Quintasan> ScottK: nice tool, thanks :)
<Quintasan> ScottK: How do I remove things? I can do it myself or I need to poke someone?
<ScottK> Quintasan: You can rmadison -u debian [PACKAGE] to see what is there.
<ulysses__> Quintasan: Last time I tried to write the control file, no I read Herbert's book, the Dune :P
<ScottK> Quintasan: You file a bug asking for removal and subscribe ubuntu-archive.  There's a wiki page somewhere that describes it.
<ScottK> Quintasan: Alternatively ask Riddell and he'll just do it sometimes, but that's not the official procedure.
<Quintasan> ScottK: okay will get to it asap
<ScottK> Quintasan: Make it clear you only want source removed, not binary
<Quintasan> ulysses__: I'm pretty sure I gave you exact dependecies to be put into control file, what's the problem now?
<ulysses__> Quintasan: Sorry, i had no more pleasure
<Quintasan> ulysses__: okay, I no pressure, I just wanted to know whether you are working on it
<Quintasan> ulysses__: I wanted to do it after my MOTU approval but I won't take away your work :P
 * Quintasan hopes to go to next UDS
<ejat> Cannot load part for Calendar. Could not find plugin 'korganizerpart' for application 'kontact' <-- any info about this?
<Lex79> ejat: it's disabled because fails to build from source in beta1, we will try to build it again for beta2
<ejat> thanks Lex79
<Lex79> no problem
<ejat> is there somewhere showing the timeline for KDE SC 4.4 ?
 * ejat discover its kinda lag a bit while typing ...
<ejat> its a bugs or desktop effect (kwin) ?
<Lex79> for timeline here: http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.4_Release_Schedule
<ejat> luckily beta 2 is on dec 22nd
<ejat> a few day to wait :) hope to get the improvement ..
<dhillon-v10> nixternal, hi :D how are you
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: How's the runtime update coming?
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: Dunno, I was waiting for you to sponsor it :P
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Did you give it to me?  I remember just the phonon backends one.
<JontheEchidna> It's in bzr
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Did you testbuild, etc?
<JontheEchidna> yeah, testbuild and running
<JontheEchidna> it's in -ninjas too
<ScottK> OK
<JontheEchidna> Anybody else noticed that bazaar.launchpad.net is being hella slow?
<ScottK> Noticing it right now.
<ScottK> (trying to pull your runtime update)
<JontheEchidna> all hail the might lunchpad
<JontheEchidna> *mighty
<Daskreech> MMMM a pad of Lunch
<Mamarok> lunch? where's lunch? nomnom
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: "bazaar.launchpad.net is down, but being fixed"
<JontheEchidna> figures
<JontheEchidna> I'll pastebin the diff.gz, un-gz'd
<Lex79> oh, figures is for -> I see -> I understand ? :)
<JontheEchidna> Not exactly. It's more like "Yeah, it makes sense that that happened"
<Lex79> ah ok :)
<JontheEchidna> D:
<JontheEchidna> .!!!~~~~>Bat paste: pasted at http://paste.ubuntu.comhttp://paste.ubuntu.com/openid/login?next=/
<JontheEchidna> ;_;
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: http://pastebin.com/f2c49375
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Looking
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Is that the full debian dir?
<JontheEchidna> thinking about it a debdiff would have probably been better
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: http://pastebin.com/f2ede7975
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Why did you drop libx11-dev
 * JontheEchidna looks
<JontheEchidna> oh, Lex did that
<Lex79> ScottK: it's a dependency of libqt4-dev now
<Lex79> no need to keep
<ScottK> Lex79: Not a reason to drop it.
<ScottK> All the packages that configure looks for should be in build-dep
 * ScottK will take that bit out
<cragdor> Hi all, not sure if this is where to post this but can people with karmic, tell me if they have a file called Phonon-Xine.xine.conf? Apparently it holds the phonon config but i can't find it!
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Why did kubuntu_12_arm_no_soprano.diff come back?
<cragdor> Should exist in ~/.config/kde.org/Phonon-Xine.xine.conf
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: My mistake. I think that got deleted in bzr while I was working on things
<JontheEchidna> but not from the debian dir I copied over to the source
<ScottK> Also there's some sftp stuff in runtime-data
 * ScottK removes that too
<JontheEchidna> docs?
<JontheEchidna> It actually does install the sftp docs without the build-dep
<ScottK> Yes, it's docs.
<ScottK> I already deleted it and I'm not going to worry about it for now since it's docs for something we aren't building.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Did you ever pester asac about libssh?
<JontheEchidna> nope, will ping now
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Uploaded.  Would you please update bzr to match the package once it comes back?
<JontheEchidna> sure
<ScottK> Thanks
 * Quintasan goes to bed
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: bzr's back up.  I went ahead and pushed the changes.
<Quintasan> Night everyone
<ScottK> Good night Quintasan
 * nixternal kicks the snot out of LP and Bzr
<Riddell> hmm, still no beta 2
<dtchen> so, slightly-offtopic VCS question: is anyone seriously bothered by having to learn multiple VCSes?
<maco> im not
<maco> cvs, svn, bzr, git, hg....ive used those so far. for normal usage its all the same
<maco> $VCS commit
<maco> and if one of the latter 3: $VCS push
<maco> woowee that's hard!
<dtchen> right, for single tracking they're quite similar
<JontheEchidna> I've used svn, bzr and git. I must say I'm not too fond of learning git
<dtchen> KDE SC has moved to git, correct?
<JontheEchidna> KDE is planning to move to git, but haven't as of yet
<dtchen> it's still SVN currently?
<JontheEchidna> haven't-> hasn't
<JontheEchidna> yeah
<dtchen> (ugh, git is a huge win over SVN in that respect)
<dtchen> merging in git can be quite pain{less,ful}
<Sput> well, amarok and konversation have moved to git already :)
<Sput> and other subprojects are preparing the move
<maco> right now im the most git-experienced person where i work. that's saying something (about them, not me)
 * Sput loves git
<Sput> working with svn now feels like using notepad to write a program :>
#kubuntu-devel 2009-12-18
<joaopinto> hello
<Riddell> hi joaopinto
<joaopinto> on getdeb we get a lot of complains about Kubuntu users not being able to install from apturl links, is there a bug reported about that ?
<joaopinto> I am not a Kubuntu user myself, but as far as I understood they are all using firefox
<Riddell> apturl was done by apachelogger as I mind, I've been meaning to look into it for ages
<Riddell> possibly for firefox the apturl bits don't get installed by default with an apt-get install firefox
<joaopinto> as a workaround they need to install firefox-gnome-support
<maco> theres no application handler set by default
<joaopinto> there is an apturl-kde, so maybe it is just a matter of integration ?
<maco> should be gdebi i think
<joaopinto> maco, apturl..something, on gnomes case, apturl-gtk which is the gui
<joaopinto> gdebi is for .debs :)
<maco> i thought apturl called gdebi, but ok
<joaopinto> apart from us more and more sites, wikis, etc are adopting apt: for the links, it would be great to have it fixed for 10.04
<joaopinto> found a bug report about it, bug 476853
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 476853 in ubufox "apturl doesn't work with firefox on kubuntu" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/476853
<joaopinto> we get too many contacts about it, I will just link to the bug report on the how to install instructions for Kubuntu users
<ryanakca> apachelogger: I'll find out
<nixternal> dtchen: learning all of the vcs' is awesome!
<nixternal> the last company I was at, went from svn, to bzr, to hg all in a single month
<Sput> they should've gone to git straight away :P
<nixternal> they are all nothing more than the same way to skin the same cat
<Sput> yeah, but not all of them give you a nice cat fillet afterwards
<shtylman_> so I just installed daily lucid on my laptop
<shtylman_> what happened to the network manager?
<nixternal> shtylman_: I nave network mangler on my desktop (lucid)
<nixternal> anyways, I am going to start working on the slides for the desktop and netbook
<nixternal> do you have a branch somewhere I can work off of?
<shtylman_> nixternal: is the network manager running in the systray for you?
<shtylman_> cause i don't have one there
<shtylman_> nope...no branch yet... maybe the old branch for the regular slides is still around...
<nixternal> yes, it is running
<shtylman_> but now that I have my laptop hopefully I will be more motivated to work when not at my place
<shtylman_> how come the kubuntu menu icons is no longer packaged with the default?
<JontheEchidna> It wasn't being used plus it made the diff from Debian huge liek xbox
<shtylman_> I was using it :(
<shtylman_> I love it :)
<JontheEchidna> I think it's on kde-look
<shtylman_> it is
<shtylman_> but when it was packaged it was so much better and easier
<JontheEchidna> new package anyone? kubuntu-kmenu-icon :P
<shtylman_> seems kinda bad...a whoole package just for that icon
<shtylman_> *whole
<shtylman_> wouldn't the metabdata be more than the data?
<JontheEchidna> maybe not after the 4 icons includes (one for each size)
<JontheEchidna> http://imagebin.ca/view/XRl_OP.html <- Kubuntu logo itself doesn't look bad
<JontheEchidna> Wonder if we coudl get upstream to maybe work a little of that magic with a little bit of this magic: http://pinheiro-kde.blogspot.com/2009/08/for-future.html
<JontheEchidna> So that it looks more clickable
<nixternal> I think it is time for a Kubuntu logo makeover...it looks out of place nowadays imho
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: I just got home.  Did you get a chance to see why runtime failed on armel again?
<JontheEchidna> Not much to makeover, if we stick to the basic Ubuntu logo. An Oxygen colorscheme would be really nice
<ScottK> dtchen: Having to learn multiple VCS seriously annoys me.  I never seem to be able to use some of the regularly enough to remember them so each time I touch (Git for example) it's like starting from scratch.
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: sftp stuff in .install.armel
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Do we need install.armel anymore?
<JontheEchidna> Dunno
<JontheEchidna> Was originally for the lack of soprano, but now soprano compiles
<ScottK> Just looked at install.armel and it seriously could not work.
 * ScottK tries without.
<ScottK> Done
<ScottK> Riddell: runtime (and edu last I looked) is in New.  It's my upload, so I can't review it.
<jussi01> Hrm, Im using the 4.4 beta,  its telling me that I need virtuoso soprano (and kmail dont work) - is it in there or is my apt-cache foo borked? :D
<jussi01> yay for crashes with the 4.4 beta: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m75ad2c18 (krita)
<Mamarok> jussi01: could have told you before: Qt 4.6 has some very nasty bugs that make a lot of KDE apps crash
<Mamarok> worst Qt version ever
<Mamarok> I will not even think of KDE 4.4 before Qt 4.6.1
<jussi01> Mamarok: Im getting crashes in lots of things.
<jussi01> Mamarok: btw, any chance you know the answer to this? [08:32:07] <jussi01> Hrm, Im using the 4.4 beta,  its telling me that I need virtuoso soprano (and kmail dont work) - is it in there or is my apt-cache foo borked? :D
<Mamarok> well, Nepomuk needs the virtuoso backend, but I don't think it is available yet, not in the repo at least
<ghostcube> jussi01: klipper and dolhpin sometimes crash for me on 4.4.1
<ghostcube> havent had any other crash till now
<jussi01> Mamarok: ah, thanks
<Mamarok> kmail does work though, I don't see why this would be related
<jussi01> ghostcube: klipper, dolphin, krita, quassel
<ghostcube> ah yes and quassel
<jussi01> Mamarok: it cant start nepomuk
<ghostcube> thats very unhandy
<Mamarok> Amarok crashes in at least 3 different locations with Qt 4.6, and a few other strange behavior, like layout freezes
<ghostcube> but xchat runs very stable
<Mamarok> well, no, you can't since you don't have the backend
<ghostcube> i changed till quassel works again
<ghostcube> :D
<Mamarok> jussi01: either the Nepomuk people didn't communicate correctly, or the packager didn't read correctly
<Mamarok> but Nepomuk never worked out of the box in Kubuntu anyway, since we ship the wrong java
<Mamarok> one has to tweak a lot
<Mamarok> and strigi is not installed by default neither, so searching without a search engine...
<jussi01> well somethings borked on mine then
<jussi01> and this new notification where they dont go away? its annoying...
<Mamarok> jussi01: bug reports upstream to http://bugreports.qt.nokia.com
<jussi01> Mamarok: :D
<Mamarok> and make them fire some coordinator or release manager, it is a real disaster
<jussi01> Mamarok: btw, do you know which -dbg packages I need for krita?
<Mamarok> nope, not out of the box, some koffice-dbg I guess
<jussi01> Mamarok: its a .0 release, its the "KDE way" :P
<Mamarok> jussi01: not at all, it's the Nokia way, much, much worse
<Mamarok> and no, it's not a .0
<jussi01> ooh... yummy....
<jussi01> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<jussi01>   koffice-kde4-dbg: Depends: koffice-libs-kde4 (= 1:2.0.2-2ubuntu3) but 1:2.1.0-0ubuntu1~karmic1~ppa1 is to be installed
<jussi01> something not right there...
<Mamarok> jussi01: talk to the packager
<jussi01> Mamarok: who is that?
<Quintasan|Szel> sup?
<apachelogger> Riddell: I think that apturl issue is really caused by firefox-installer not installing the gnome-support packages
<apachelogger> otherwilse aputrl-kde would integrate just as well as the gnome UI
 * apachelogger meant to change the installer before karmic but didnt get round it it
<apachelogger> to it
<apachelogger> markey: avatar is an epic movie, in 3d even more so ... though there is so much untold :)
<markey> yeah, I've read about 50 reviews, can't wait to see it :)
<markey> also want a poster
<markey> and a t-shirt
<markey> and the mug
<markey> really :)
<apachelogger> :D
<apachelogger> my flatmate ordered books worth some 48 eur after the movie :D
<markey> we're going to enjoy it in a good cinema in Berne
<apachelogger> totally worth the obsession IMHO
<markey> yes, and obsession is my second name
<markey> so... :)
<apachelogger> cameron really created a new story universe
<markey> there are directors, and then there is Cameron
<markey> it's not the same
<markey> :)
<apachelogger> *nod*
<apachelogger> markey: I suppose you also watched the trailers and stuff?
<markey> yep
<markey> got it all here
<markey> in HD
<apachelogger> ok, after the movie you will know what to expect from the special XT edition :D
<markey> :D
 * apachelogger personally thinks that cameron must have like at least 2 hours unused stuff
<markey> hm
<markey> so I've just reviewed KDevelop a bit
<markey> and I wonder if they are interested in some feedback
<markey> problem is: they might not like it
<markey> dunno if they can take a dose of True Light (TM)
<markey> some can, others cannot :)
<apachelogger> markey: as long as you dont do it via your blog, if they cant handle then you just dont need to care :P
<markey> could wrap it in rhetorical sugar
<markey> but then, it's just sugar
<apachelogger> markey: like that ever worked for you :P
<markey> I've dented it, I guess that's enough
<markey> don't want to start an argument with those guys ;)
<apachelogger> probably a good idea
 * apachelogger is listening to It Was a Very Good Year by Frank Sinatra
<apachelogger> oh dear
 * markey is listening to Bassoon (K191) by Mozart on Mostly Classical - S K Y . F M - Listen and Relax, it's good for you! www.sky.fm [Amarok2]
<apachelogger> Nightrose, Sput: didnt know one can do that in quassel, neat :)
<Nightrose> apachelogger: i didn't know either until i complained about it being missing yesterday on the christmas market :D
<apachelogger> christmas markets ftw!\
<Nightrose> indeed
<Sput> hehe :)
<apachelogger> uhhh, "fragestunde" in my c programming class ... with cookies and coffee
 * apachelogger better hits the shower
<markey> why go there at all
<markey> might as ask here :)
<markey> I mean...
<markey> as well*
<markey> ah
<markey> because of the cookies
<markey> gotcha
<apachelogger> markey: it would be more like me helping to answer questions and munching loads of cookies :D
<markey> haha
<Riddell> still no beta 2 tars :(
<jussi01> someone hilight me please?
<jussi01> cancel that... :D
<jussi01> are tray icons usually 32x32 or 16x16 ?
<Mamarok> jussi01: scalable?
<jussi01> Mamarok: quassels aninmation isnt in scalable for some reason...
<Sput> it's what I got from Nuno
<Sput> (a better animation would be very welcome)
<Sput> actually, I think he got me svgs as well
<markey> sabdfl: http://linux.slashdot.org/comments.pl?sid=1482338&cid=30480260
<markey> another nail in the coffin :)
<Sput> jussi01: if you need them, I have an svg for them
<jussi01> Sput: please!!
<markey> the gnomish coffin, that is
<jussi01> Sput: could you zip them and email them to me?
<markey> there is no saving it :)
<markey> not in this universe, at least
<markey> although maybe, with a few millions dollars, and 3 years time
<jussi01> Sput: jussi01 at ubuntu dot com :D
<markey> one could rewrite it
<Sput> jussi01: http://quassel-irc.org/pub/quassel-fadeout.tar.bz2
<al> why don't you put em in the repository?
<jussi01> Sput: does that include the alert ones?
<Sput> I think so
<Sput> just have a look
<Sput> that's the package I got from nuno, afair
<Sput> if you manage to create an animation (doesn't even need to glow for highlight, could also blink or something) that's more visible, it's likely to get included upstream :)
<Mamarok> apachelogger: any news on that glibc backport? Don't know if cjwatson talked to doko
<apachelogger> Mamarok: not that I know of, you should probably poke cjwatson again
<jussi01> Sput: ill play...
<Mamarok> apachelogger: he is not online right now
<jussi01> Sput: If I give you svg's back, then thats acceptable?
<Sput> mh, I'd have to scale them myself though
<jussi01> Sput: right. Did Nuno give you scaled ones already or did you have a nice script to do it?
<Sput> I think I got .png for one size and had to scale them myself
<Sput> but don't know how I did it exactly
<jussi01> Sput: the alert ones arent in that package
<jussi01> (the fade to white ones)
<Sput> hmm
<Sput> don't have anything else here
<jussi01> they are as PNG's in the repo
<Sput> yeah
<Sput> but I'm not sure if I got an .svg and lost it later, or if I got them as .png
<Sput> it's been quite a while
<Sput> in any case we can't use .svg for the tray afaik, the spec requires a bitmap
<jussi01> Sput: do you know what the standard size is?
<Sput> I *think* it's 16x16
<Sput> though hmm, does the new tray spec support scaling?
<Sput> I mean if you manage to get .svg as well, go for it :) can't hurt
<Sput> I don't think you could've used the original animation anyway, as you prolly want to create a new target icon and then compute the transition somehow
<Mamarok> Sput: from Nuno you normally only get .svg
<Sput> well, he rasterized at least part of them
<Sput> but as I said, it's been a while :/
<Mamarok> Sput: for the blog, yes, but he normally sends over svgs
<Mamarok> ask him :)
<Sput> well, the package I uploaded was what I got from nuno orignially :) containing one large .svg and the individual images as .png
<Sput> last time I asked him he didn't want to change the animation, saying tray icons are deprecated
<Sput> but the new spec allows animations too :)
<Sput> and/or overlay images, which would be a nice alternative
 * jussi01 wants red or pink or something very different from blue - like konvi has red flashing. 
<jussi01> I get frustrated cause I always miss stuff.
<ghostcube> twitter hacked
<ghostcube> by iran ?
<ghostcube> lol
<ghostcube> nice :D
<Sput> jussi01: afterwards you'll have to pester seezer to fix the tray icon blinking when it shouldn't :)
<jussi01> Sput: I will :D
<jussi01> Im good at pestering :D
<Sput> I've noticed :P
<jussi01> :D
<Sput> and now I'm going to assemble my new computer
<jussi01> Sput: have you thought about how to do scripting
<jussi01> ?
<jussi01> :D
<jussi01> </pester>
<ScottK> Riddell: -runtime and -edu are stuck in New.  I really need -runtime to make more progress on armel.
<Sput> jussi01: I keep thinking about it :)
<Sput> mmmh. good thing about xmas presents you make yourself is that you don't have to wait til xmas
<jussi01> :D
<ghostcube> http://samcarstensen.blogspot.com/
<ghostcube> rofl
<ghostcube> :D
<jussi01> Sput: I expect a nice christmas present from you then :D (scripting) :D
<Sput> lemme start and finish the chatview rewrite first, will you? :P
<jussi01> :D
<ScottK> Riddell: -runtime is done.  Still need edu though.
<ScottK> I'd appreciate it if someone would look into Bug #498012
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 498012 in python-qt3 "python-qt3 depends on python-sip4 <= 4.9.1 but Lucid repo holds 4.9.3" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/498012
<Riddell> ScottK: edu accepted
<Riddell> !ninjas
<ubottu> Help! apachelogger, Arby, devfil, JontheEchidna, nhandler, Riddell, ScottK, tsimpson, vorian
<Riddell> jussi01: as ubottu master are you able to update that?
<jussi01> yes
<jussi01> Riddell: just do !no ninjas is <reply>stuff you want here
<jussi01> and Ill get it fixed
<ScottK> Riddell: Great.  I just uploaded a fix for the konq-plugins doc over-write problem (it needed a kde4/kde in the path), so livefs builds ought to work again.
<Riddell> !no ninjas is Help! apachelogger, JontheEchidna, nhandler, Riddell, ScottK, Lex79, Quintasan, neversfelde, maco, rgreening
<apachelogger> Riddell: you really need to use kubotu for that :P
<apachelogger> kubotu: ninjas
<kubotu> apachelogger, JontheEchidna, Lex79, neversfelde, nhandler, Riddell, ScottK, stdin, nixternal, Quintasan and vorian ... to the Batcave!
<jussi01> !ninjas
<ubottu> Help! apachelogger, JontheEchidna, nhandler, Riddell, ScottK, Lex79, Quintasan, neversfelde, maco, rgreening
<jussi01> apachelogger: if you want kubotu to compete with ubottu I can just remove her if youd like... ;)
<jussi01> no sense doubling stuff up.
 * apachelogger notes that ninjas orignated in kubotu
<apachelogger> no clue who forked it :P
<jussi01> !-ninjas-#kubuntu-devel
<ubottu> ninjas-#kubuntu-devel has no aliases - added by stdin on 2009-01-10 18:22:18 - last edited by jussi01 on 2009-12-18 12:36:12
<apachelogger> there you have it
<Riddell> I think everyone should be sufficiently pinged now :)
<jussi01> :D
<refic> humm
<refic> no daily build today?
<ghostcube> kubotu = kubuntudevs boden turnen o.O
<jussi01> is anyone else experiencing the notifications pile up with the 4.4 beta? my quassel notifications are like downloads, they pile up with a number and you end up with like 100 sitting there if you dont go click the x on each individual one...
<apachelogger> is it just yesterdays image or is lucid netbook just horribly broken
<ghostcube> jussi01: yeah i have the same
<ghostcube> jussi01: does the country flag move away if you tell it to autohide ?
<ghostcube> in taskbar ?
<ghostcube> sudo /etc/init.d/service start|restart|stop
<ghostcube> is working again ?
<jussi01> ghostcube: country flag?
<ghostcube> jussi01: if you enable the keyboard layouts
<ghostcube> you have the country flag like in widows
<jussi01> oh, yeah, I dont use that
<ghostcube> oh ok :)
<jussi01> btw, I have an IR remote control for my TV card. its somewhat mapped already, can kde re-map those keys?
<Riddell> Quintasan|Szel: I made some changes to your gluon package and put it into ninjas
<Riddell> however it has no Messages.sh nor COPYING file and upstream havn't done a release so I'm not sure we want to upload it to the archive
<Riddell> even if kdegames does have it as a dependency
<jussi01> ghostcube: you are on 4.4 beta, right?
<jussi01> could you test if sftp works on dolphin?
<ghostcube> jussi01: yes not right now but in gereral yes
<ghostcube> later
<ghostcube> not yet iam at work only xp here
<ghostcube> o.o
<jussi01> ok, anyone else around on the beta?
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan || Quintasan|Szel: I'd like to point out that the current (unspoken) convention for package names for KCModules is kcm-* :)
<ScottK> jussi01: sftp is known now working with 4.4beta due to libssh not in main.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Did you hear back from asac?
<jussi01> ScottK: ahh. is there a way I can enable it?
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: nope
<JontheEchidna> not a peep out of him since I pinged
<ScottK> jussi01: Rebuild -workspace with libssh-dev in build-depends.
<jussi01> oh....
<ScottK> You'll also need to fiddle with the .install files
<jussi01> ScottK: I do hope that is going to change?
<jussi01> ie. libssh is going to main, no?
<ScottK> jussi01: Yes, we are waiting for the Main Inclusion Report to get approved
<jussi01> ScottK: /me breathes a huge sigh of releif
<jussi01> I use that dolphin feature _all_ the time...
 * jussi01 goes to find anothe sftp client for the meantime...
 * ScottK too
<ScottK> Riddell: qtscriptgenerator is already in Main.  Amarok is depwait on qtscript-tools.  Any chance you could go ahead and promote it?
<Riddell> ScottK: done
<ScottK> Riddell: Cool.  Thanks.
<Quintasan> Riddell: upstream said they do not want it in archive until release
<Quintasan> PPA will be better since we can update it anytime we want
<seele> interesting: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/295
<ScottK> Riddell: python-kde3 seems to have evaded the blacklist and returned.  Would you please kill it/blacklist again?
<Riddell> ScottK: done
<ScottK> Thanks.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: phonon-backends uploaded (now that runtime is sorted).
<Quintasan> Riddell: Did my message reach you?
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: would you add gtk-qt-engine to the blacklist and hit it too?
<Riddell> Quintasan: about gluon?  yes thanks
<Quintasan> good
 * Quintasan 's connection started broking few days ago
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: done
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: thanks
<rgreening> is anyone backporting virtuoso to beta backports? Nepomuk fails without it...
<JontheEchidna> virtuoso 6.0.0 doesnt' work with nepomuk so we have to wait until 6.0.1
<rgreening> oh
<rgreening> bugger
<Riddell> can't we use the old version?
<JontheEchidna> the packaging is a beast, but I suppose it's downgradable
<ScottK> OK, I think the last packages we need for a complete armel ISO are queued/building.
<Riddell> awooga
<ScottK> Of course several of them are KDE SC bits that haven't had a try yet, so I'd be pleasantly suprised if they all built on the first try.
<ScottK> Now if someone could just fix Qt on powerpc and ia64.
<Riddell> for all our many ia64 users
<freeflyi1g> Riddell: you know who is taking care of forum.kde.org?
<Riddell> freeflyi1g: I don't immediately remember but #kde-forum would probably know
<ScottK> Riddell: Not sure about Kubuntu, but there are a non-zero number of ia64 desktop users.
<freeflyi1g> Riddell: thx
<Riddell> ScottK: ld segfault on powerpc looks hard to fix
<Riddell> "error: cast from 'JSC::JSCell*' to 'int32_t' loses precision" on ia64 probably just needs a c++ wizard
 * ScottK looks for sebas ...
 * sebas hides right here
<yofel> is the fact that 'copy selection' is the default now in klipper a kde decision or did we do that?
 * ScottK dubs sebas C++ wizard and hands him https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qt4-x11/4:4.6.0-1ubuntu3/+build/1399258/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-lucid-ia64.qt4-x11_4:4.6.0-1ubuntu3_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz for some patching.
<sebas> ScottK: looks like you want a Qt developer
<sebas> it doesn't look like anything I could fix
<ScottK> sebas: Know any you could ask?
<sebas> ask thiago if he knows who's responsible
<JontheEchidna> yofel: That's a KDE decision, and one that I immediately un-did
<ghostcube> me too
<ghostcube> :D
<yofel> well, me too, but we just had another person in ubuntu+1 that was confused by that
<yofel> thx
<ghostcube> why had kde decided to do this any arguments ?
<Riddell> what's copy selection?
<yofel> Riddell: you select a text and it's immediatly copied to the clipboard
<Riddell> "synchronise contents of selection and clipboard"?
<Riddell> that was recognised as being evil years ago
<yofel> well, the kde devs seem to think otherwise now...
 * ScottK summons the KDE god of usability ....
<ScottK> seele: You around?
<Riddell> it's been on for a year? http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/KDE/kdebase/workspace/klipper/klipper.kcfg?view=log
<Riddell> I've had Mattis Ettlich rant at me about how many bugs Qt has received from when that was on in KDE 1 times
<ScottK> Now that I know what was causing that, I'm annoyed.
<JontheEchidna> might have been accidental; I know that klipper has gotten some rearchitectural love recently
<JontheEchidna> hmm, kcm-phonon-xine is in universe but phonon-backends-xine depends on it
<al> klipper misses every other selection here - that's annoying
<ScottK> Riddell: ^^^ would you please promote kcm-phonon-xine
<Riddell> ScottK: done
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: 44 minutes and you should be good.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Request nicely timed just before the publisher run.
<JontheEchidna> I noticed plasma-scriptengine-javascript is universe too
<ScottK> Does anything depend on that?
<JontheEchidna> I thought we had been providing the js stuff by default, maybe not
<refic> so where's today's daily build?
<ScottK> Some of the scriptengines are in Universe on purpose, IIRC.
<ScottK> refic: ISO build failed.
<refic> oh, okay
<Riddell> refic: I can rebuild them if you want to do some testing
<ScottK> (the problem that caused the failure is fixed)
<refic> Riddell: sure, if that's not too much work for you
<Riddell> refic: building, should appear in an hour or so
<Riddell> or less probably
<refic> great, thanks
<ScottK> Riddell: asac just PM'ed me he'd look at it today
<ScottK> He's on "vacation", but not so much he's not working.
<Riddell> ScottK: he PMed me too, he can't be having that much of a holiday :)
<ScottK> Heh.  Yeah.
<seele> ScottK: i am
<seele> ScottK: que pasa?
<ScottK> We were just discussing the upstream change to klipper that makes it put everything you highlight in the copy buffer by default.
<ScottK> "synchronise contents of selection and clipboard"
<ScottK> The consensus here (and from what user feedback we've gotten) is this was not a good change.
 * ScottK was thinking you might consider looking into it with your KDE usability hat on.
<ScottK> seele: ^^^
<seele> ScottK: so it's syncronizing with whatever the x clipboard is instead of having a separate one?
<seele> before middle click and ctrl+v were not synced and it caused a lot of confusion
<ScottK> No, whever you select text it automatically puts it in the clipboard.
<seele> it's also a hard tradeoff, do you support people who have been using x for years and expect select to copy to work, or do you support new users who don't know the functionality exists
<seele> ScottK: right, isn't there another clipboard that does that? for x11 or something?
<ScottK> Dunno, to me they are two different things
<seele> all they did was sync it
<ScottK> Dunno about others.
<seele> right, that's because you know they exist and they are separate
<seele> people who haven't been using unix for long don't know they are different
<ScottK> I select all kinds of things I don't want to copy.
<maco> ScottK: you know when you highlight to copy then middle click to paste?
<Sput> seele: people who have been using windows don't expect selecting text overwrites their clipboard
<maco> i think people tend to discover it accidentally
<seele> Sput: yes, i know
<ScottK> I'm well aware of it and find it highly annoying.
<maco> oh i love it
<Sput> they expect the clipboard to work with ctrl+c/v only
<maco> i get so screwed up when i try to use non-linux systems...
<seele> but all the hard core long time users out there will be pissed if you can't select to copy, mostly because of konsole buffer issues
<Sput> well, such users could check that box in klipper :)
<ScottK> seele: This is a question of defaults.
<seele> ScottK: oh, they have an option?
<ScottK> yes
<ScottK> And it's the default that changed.
<seele> sorry your comment didn't include that info :)
<Sput> yep, klipper feature (has been around forever)
<ScottK> Sorry
<maco> so i think the question is do we expect more continuing-users or new users
<seele> Sput: no way, wow i wish i knew that haha
<Sput> seele: I've used it in KDE3 times already :)
<ScottK> Without getting the new users, you don't get to have continuing users.
<ScottK> But I'm not excactly a new user and I think this is terrible.
<seele> ScottK: i think we should support users without assuming they have previous or in-depth knoweldge of how linux and x work
<ScottK> So it's not that simple.
<Sput> in that case, it shouldn't be synced I guess
<seele> but that means getting rid of highlight-to-copy as well
<maco> seele: wait you mean even for non-klipper users?? O_O
<Sput> well, highlight-to-copy is coupled with the middle button, that always works
<seele> ideally, autodetecting applications you cant ctrl+c in (like konsole) and using highlight-to-copy.. but i think you can also right click in konsole to copy
<Sput> just the question if it also should overwrite the clipboard
<seele> maco: klipper is a kde service, so it would be for all kde users
<ScottK> seele: You can right click to copy in Konsole
<seele> it's silly to support two different clip board systems, all it does is cause confusion
<seele> the reason why it has lasted so long is because there are so many people used to highlight-to-copy
<maco> seele: i dont use klipper though.  at least, its not in my tray thingy. are you saying i couldnt highlight then middle click?
<Sput> I don't think you can turn that one of though, it's an X11 feature :)
 * maco hopes Sput is right
<seele> Sput: yeah, yet another problem
<seele> i dont have a perfect solution, i'm just telling you how i think the optimal solution should be designed
<Sput> so what klipper does (as an option) is syncing the two clipboards, which might lower confusion, but means that windows users will overwrite their clipboard all the time
<seele> i can understand why kde wants to sync the clipboards, it will reduce confusion
<Sput> maco: also how can you survive without klipper :)
<seele> however, both options require the user to know how the system works and ellicits different types of errors
<seele> Sput: but if the data is still in the clip board and accessible, is it a problem?
<ScottK> I would just like to be in control of what's in my keyboard.
<maco> Sput: simple. i have two buffers! i copy one thing with highlight and one thing with ctrl+c. paste the first with middle click and the second with ctrl+v. works great!
<ScottK> keyboard/clipboard
<Sput> maco: yep, but klipper also keeps history :)
<Sput> I use that feature all the time
<maco> Sput: what do i need that for?
<maco> Sput: thats actually WHY i turn it off
<seele> maco: you are a highly functional technical user who understands how the system works. of course you think two separate clip boards is awesome :)
<Sput> dunno, I often make use of having past clipboard contents available
<Sput> e.g. I'm selecting multiple things and then paste them in order
<maco> Sput: i explicitly DO NOT want that accessible. same reason i clear history on browser restart and absolutely HATE that kickoff shows webpages in Recent Documents
 * ScottK too (clip board history)
<Riddell> seele: why does the existance of select/middle click confuse people who are used to only having control-c/v ?
<Sput> maco: interesting... privacy reasons?
<maco> Sput: yep
<Sput> maco: ah ok. yeah, I can understand that in particular if your account is used by multiple people
<JontheEchidna> ^not uncommon on public computers either
<seele> Riddell: when you use ctrl v, you often highlight something, putting it in the buffer. middle click to paste is pretty easy to discover by accident. it becomes confusing when you realise that what you ctrl+c is not always what you paste via middle click
<ScottK> seele: +1
<Riddell> seele: I'd think that less confusing than having select suddenly change my clipboard
<seele> i've also seen highlight-to-click used in help documentation for commands in the terminal, which is another way that users can learn of the existance
<maco> seele: having two clipboards to me is no different than klipper with a max history of 2, except that i dont have to go all the way to the frickin tray to use it
<seele> Riddell: i think highlight-to-copy should be turned off, but i dont think that is possible
<jussi01> I hate the select copies the the clipboard thing...
<maco> because its far away at the edge of the screen, and i would prefer not to have to move my mouse that far
<seele> maco: again.. you are a high functioning technical user who knows how the system works
<maco> seele: but in that case, klipper itself should be confusing for letting you copy more than one thing
<maco> so really wouldnt the argument be to just not have klipper?
<maco> i mean jeez, klipper might store 5 things
<jussi01> I mean, try copy a url, then remove the current url (by select, delete), then paste... oh dammit, where did the url go?
 * Sput was quite confused about the X11 selection thing when he started to use Linux 9 years ago, but back then you selected text and the selection would disappear on mouse release
<seele> maco: not really, i think people who have experience in ms word are used to having a clipboard history
<Sput> word has a clipboard history?
<maco> Sput: ew so it was cut?
<Sput> maco: no, the text stayed, but the selection wasn't permanent
<maco> heh what Sput said re: word
<Sput> so it got copied into the clipboard, and then the highlight vanished
<maco> i think ive seen word do that once...and then whine at me that the clipboard got full or something when i tried to close word. i was very confused
 * Sput hasn't used word in... uhm... he has never used word
<maco> ms word taught me that clipboard manager thingies are confusing
<seele> maco: how often do you use word? :P
<maco> umm last time was probably 2007
<maco> i used it on a mac then
 * seele checks the calendar
<seele> it's nearly 2010 now :P
<maco> before that wouldve been daily in 2006 on windows xp
<maco> because how else was i gonna do my homework? i didnt know about LaTeX yet!
<ScottK> maco: Most modern systems have clipboards with history. Gnome is weird that it doesn't.
<maco> ScottK: maybe thats why i used gnome when i started on ubuntu. klipper was probably the first thing i got rid of on kubuntu
<seele> anyone know an X11 expert to see if highlight-to-copy can be turned off?
 * Sput has used StarOffice when it still was something only known in Germany, way before it became OpenOffice
<ScottK> maco: Interesting.  Most people I know consider it one of KDE's best features.
<Sput> +1
<seele> maybe we could patch klipper so that the option isn't necessarily to sync the two clipboards, but to toggle the x11 copy buffer
<seele> people who REALLY want highlight-to-copy probably also want the double copy buffers, so that is two options in one
<maco> ScottK: like i said, i dont want my copy history to be accessible, period. second, i find it confusing to keep track of what the heck is in there. i can handle remembering up to two buffers (X & ctrl+c) but only when im using both explicitly at the time. otherwise, i generally only bother remembering 1 (whichever ive used more recently)
<seele> but by default, the copy buffer would work in the most simple way, explicit copy and paste with only one buffer
<ScottK> Even better.  I have this turned off in klipper, but it does it anyway.
<Sput> not here
<ScottK> You're on a later KDE release than I am.
 * JontheEchidna can't live without his klipper
 * ScottK wonders if Klipper in 4.4 uses to new systray protocol yet?
<ScottK> If it does, it should be very usable by Ubuntu people.
<maco> what does that mean?
<jussi01> maco: me likey
<maco> jussi01: hmm like what?
<jussi01> maco: tab fail, was aimed at seele
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: it doesn't, sadly :(
<ScottK> maco: Since Ayatana is implementing the new systray protocol KDE developed for Gnome in this cycle, on Lucid, anything that uses the new protocol should appear 'native' independent of which DE is was designed for
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Oh well.
<JontheEchidna> KMix, Konversation, KNetworkManager, KGpg and that keyboard layout switcher are all using the new protocol
<JontheEchidna> If only KMail and Klipper would get the feature I'd be totally xembed-free
<ScottK> Sput: ^^^ You need to be on this list.
<Sput> ScottK: I know, I'm looking into it
<ScottK> Yes, just encouraging you ....
<Sput> at least that one blog entry on gnome planet finally pointed me to some docs for the dbus protocol :P
<Sput> since there's no docs on techbase
<Sput> only for using the KDE lib, which is hard if you try to support older KDEs as well (and non-KDE)
<Sput> so I intend to use pure dbus, which hopefully means that it works even with no KDE integration
<ScottK> Nice
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: kubuntu-notification-helper built on armel when I retried it.
<Sput> I think it should be possible to check if a certain dbus service is around, and automatically enable that one
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: btw, the device notifier can go in the systray for 4.4, and though there's a bug right now it should hide until there's a new device
<Sput> maybe I'll do the same for notifications
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Excellent.  That's what I'd like to see.
<JontheEchidna> So assuming the bug is fixed the device notifier can go in the tray
<JontheEchidna> and will remain hidden until needed
<Sput> oh. I've never noticed that the device notifier wandered into the tray :)
<Sput> I used to have this plasmoid
<ScottK> Hit a roadblock on armel: amarok: libnjb-dev: Depends: libnjb5 (= 2.2.5-4.2ubuntu3) but it is not going to be installed
<JontheEchidna> It still is a plasmoid. You can put certain plasmoids into the tray now though
<ScottK> libnjb is built though.  No idea why it's not installable.
<nixternal> ok, how do I stop the kglobalaccel notifications from popping up?
<JontheEchidna> System Settings -> Notifications -> kglobalaccel from the combobox I believe
<nixternal> hah, never ind
<nixternal> yeah
<nixternal> just found it right when I asked
<nixternal> KDE Global Shortcuts Daemon to be exact :)
<JontheEchidna> I like it's KDE Daemon description: "No daemon. No hotkeys"
<nixternal> haha
<ghostcube> heh
<seele> hmm.. i guess no resolution on the klipper thing? heh
<seele> ScottK: answers are never easy :)
<ScottK> seele: Of course not.  That's why I called you.
<nixternal> is there a fix for the nepomuk not starting up issue with b1?
<ScottK> nixternal: virtuoso 6.0.1
<JontheEchidna> in theory soprano-backend-sesame would also work
<ScottK> If you like slow
<JontheEchidna> sesame was decent speed, but a memory eating cow with a questionable license
<JontheEchidna> plus you have to put a symlink to some java stuff somewhere to get it to work
<sabdfl> markey: sigh
<Daskreech> rickspencer3 doesn't hang out here anymore?
<annma> hi people
<sandsmark> sup
<JontheEchidna> Hi
<annma> There's a typo in topic
<annma> hey JontheEchidna the best KDE debug man
* JontheEchidna changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Lucid Alpha 1 Released! | Kubuntu has the Doctor on the brain | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | Congratulations to Quintasan
<annma> thanks JontheEchidna
<sandsmark> JontheEchidna++
<annma> :)
* JontheEchidna changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Lucid Alpha 1 Released! | Kubuntu has the Doctor on the brain | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | Congratulations to Quintasan for becoming an MOTU
<Mamarok> poor Quintasan, missing that r
<Mamarok> a MOTU, not an
<JontheEchidna> oops
* JontheEchidna changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Lucid Alpha 1 Released! | Kubuntu has the Doctor on the brain | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | Congratulations to Quintasan for becoming a MOTU
<annma> perfect
<JontheEchidna> I guess it depends on the way you say it: "em oh tee u" or Master of the Universe"
<annma> will you ship 4.4 on Lucid?
<JontheEchidna> That is the plan
<sandsmark> JontheEchidna: btw, did my patch work for you as-is?
<sandsmark> lex79 said he had to re-diff against my branch on gitorious, or something
<JontheEchidna> yeah, we just took a diff from pure Qt 4.6.0 to your branch
<sandsmark> ok, nice
<JontheEchidna> It's been working well
<sandsmark> (I guess because I worked against the kde-qt...)
<sandsmark> awesome
<JontheEchidna> Might be a good idea to announce it to kde-packager or somesuch now
<sandsmark> hmm, yeah
<sandsmark> maybe I should ask toma or someone who knows all the knooks to do it for me
<sandsmark> I'll blog about it now, anyways
<sandsmark> (yay, blogging, the communication medium of the future :-D)
<annma> Planet KDE is the future happening
<JontheEchidna> blogging; the clipboard of the future :P
<sandsmark> hrhr
<sandsmark> annma: well, I'm pretty damn impressed by the stuff happening in Qt lately ...
<sandsmark> portability to normal was yesterday, today we're porting to absurd platforms :-P
<sandsmark> er, to normal platforms
<annma> lol
<toma> sandsmark: ?
<JontheEchidna> I thought I saw an iphone branch in gitorious for Qt today
<sandsmark> toma: about the patch I made to Qt
<sandsmark> toma: you were so nice helping me with the temporary Qt release, so I thought I'd abuse your kind heart a bit more... :_P
<sandsmark> er, Phonon release
 * sandsmark needs caffeine
<toma> sandsmark: abuse me for another tarball of phonon?
<sandsmark> toma: no, for announcing the patch to the right lists
<sandsmark> (and uploading the patch somewhere, maybe?)
<toma> oh. i can write mails for you, sure.
<nixternal> ScottK: is virtuoso packaged anywhere?
<toma> and put the patch near the phonon tarball
<sandsmark> awesome :-)
<toma> i'm back in 30m or so
<sandsmark> k
<ScottK> nixternal: Yes.  Dunno where.
<nixternal> only thing I find on virtuoso on LP is the upstream product page...hrmm
<ScottK> I think in Debian qt-kde svn maybe
<nixternal> you mean 6.0.0 right? I can't even find a 6.0.1 source
<JontheEchidna> 6.0.1 hasn't been released yet, but it will be the first 6-series release that nepomuk is compatible with
<JontheEchidna> 5.x works, I hear
<maelcum|uni> is 6.x supposed to work? i remember a blog post saying that for now the latest 5.x version should be used.
<maelcum|uni> question answered...
<toma> JontheEchidna is spot on
<JontheEchidna> ^_^
<nixternal> toma: how is mailody coming along?
<toma> next subject please
<nixternal> haha
<JontheEchidna> sandsmark: so today is (was?) the big finals day?
<sandsmark> yup
<sandsmark> tomorrow I'm going to spend 7+ hours on a train, without internet :-P
<sandsmark> (but with power and a laptop, last trip I ported filelight, not sure what I'm going to do this time)
<JontheEchidna> fun
<sandsmark> heh, that is one word for it :-P
<ScottK> Port klipper to the new systray protocol?
<sandsmark> isn't it already?
<sandsmark> I thought I saw that, might have been dreaming
<JontheEchidna> not as of 4.3.80
<sandsmark> hmm
 * JontheEchidna is always living in snapshots because his computer is too weak to compile all of KDE every day
<toma> sandsmark: i'm back, let me know if I can do anything
<annma> klipper keeps going away from systray
<annma> like escaping
<annma> truly I also would when I think of it
<Daskreech> seele: ping
<Daskreech> ScottK: we are packaging OpenLinks Virtuoso ?
<ScottK> Daskreech: Yes, but for some value of we that doesn't include me doing any actual work.
<Daskreech> ScottK: I can agree fully with that statement :-D
<seele> Daskreech: pong
<Daskreech> seele: Have you seen Dr Konqi in KDE 4.4 >
<Daskreech> ?
<seele> the new one? yes
<seele> er, how is it different from 4.3
<seele> i just know the dev was going to change some logic so there arent as many bug reports
<Daskreech> Well it doesn't ask for Bug Information. It checkes for duplicates based on the backtrace
<annma> it tells the user more info about the current backtrace
<annma> it tells when it's useless
<Daskreech> I was just asking about the wording based on found duplicates.
<Daskreech> annma: I think it did that before but it's certainly nicer about it now
<annma> I don't think it did before
<ghostcube> hmm it did
<annma> what do you think is wrong about the wording?
<ghostcube> from 4.3.x
<annma> ah 4.3
<annma> sure
<annma> 4.3 is current stable
<Daskreech> seele: It gives you a list of duplicates and then says See if your bug has already been reported. Double click a report in the list and compare it to yours. You can suggest that your crash is a duplicate of that report or directly attach your information to it.
<annma> Daskreech: it makes a huge difference in bug reports triaging
<annma> maybe it should add a distro check ;)
<Daskreech> annma: It does a distro check
<ghostcube> hmmm after a while these big lock and logoff icons look ok o.O
<annma> we got a bug with more than 200 dupes for beta 1
<seele_> Daskreech: i didnt get your last message, x crashed
<Daskreech> Hooray for X sucking :)
<Daskreech> seele: It gives you a list of duplicates and then says See if your bug has already been reported. Double click a report in the list and compare it to yours. You can suggest that your crash is a duplicate of that report or directly attach your information to it.
<seele_> heh
<annma> seele_: did it give you a nice dialog?
<Daskreech> annma: lol
<seele_> Daskreech: ok.. do you have a question?
<ghostcube> something like xserver crashed for unknown reason bt useless pls install following dbg packages :D
<Daskreech> seele_: Right the method of checking it as as duplicate involves clicking the duplicate you are interested in. Clicking a button to bring up a dialog with more information and then at the bottom of that clicking mark as duplicate.
<ScottK> Riddell: Do you have access to an ia64 porter box?
<Daskreech> seele_: Does that wording speak to that for you? It didn't to me but I'm not an average user/reporter nor a usabilty trained eye
<seele> Daskreech: i'm not running 4.4 so i can't see the dialog to know
<seele> in general, you shouldnt need to give instructions like "click here, select that"
<Daskreech> seele: screenshots welcome?
<seele> sure?
<Daskreech> alright let me crash something
<seele> also, have you brought this up with the dev first?
<ghostcube> hmmm quassel
<seele> too many people come to me asking to change a UI and they never talk to the original dev
<seele> Sput: by chance did you ever count how many people were using quassel on freenode before we included it by default in kubuntu?
<Daskreech> seele: just came from a discussion with them. I agree with the workflow but it only became apparent to me what to do after running through it once. I had expected that if I selected the duplicate entry and clicked next it would be earmarked as a duplicate
<seele> Sput: i notice a lot more quassel users now than a year ago
<seele> Daskreech: hard to say without me using/seeing it
<seele> the fact that you learned the process after doing it once isn't bad. it would be a problem if you were still confused after you did it a few times
<Daskreech> seele: I know screenshots coming as soon as I get krunner to crash
<Daskreech> seele: Ok I suspect that's fine then. It does have prompts before you send off to alert you that it hasn't been marked as a duplicate
<seele> that's not to say the instructions or dialog could be improved.. but if it makes sense after using it once, then it might not be as bad as you think
<seele> you can't make things highly functional and stupid easy
<seele> drkonqi does a lot of things, it really surprised me how many user-necessary steps there are to submitting a bug
<Daskreech> seele: I know i didn't think overall it was bad and I understand the mindset behind it. I was as you say just seeing if the wording could be improved. They lower the barrier to submitting good bugs the better
<seele> ugh kpackagekit
<Daskreech> I know I haven't even bothered to file bugs/papercuts against it since I'd need to put aside a chunk of day
<Daskreech> Though I am spending a lot of today filing bugs on all the apps I can in KDE 4.4
<seele> hmm.. does anyone else have weird focus problems with the kubuntu login screen? i can't tell if it is a problem in karmic or just from my upgrades
<Daskreech> seele: I do
<seele> when you log in, the cursor is blinking in the password field, but it isn't in focus so you cant type
<nixternal> seele: where it looks liek the password is selected, but when you type nothing happens?
<nixternal> yeah
<seele> ah hah.. sweet
<nixternal> I get that from time-to-time, but not all of the time
<seele> papercut here we come :P
<seele> nixternal: yeah, like only sometimes
<Daskreech> seele: That's happened to me twice and once when I started typing the field suddenly lost focus
<nixternal> do you have encrypted /home?
<nixternal> I think I only notice it on my desktop that has an encrypted /home
<seele> nixternal: nope
<seele> nixternal: is yours an upgrade or fresh install?
<Daskreech> seele: Is there a way to mark a bug as a usabilty bug in b.k.o ?
<nixternal> fresh, thought it happens on an upgrade as well
<nixternal> s/thought/though/
<seele> Daskreech: i dont think there is a usability category, there is a hig category but that's out of date
<seele> Daskreech: usually people put Usability: before the title so you can search on it
<Daskreech> Thanks
<seele> is it just me or does launchpad look broken in firefox?
<ghostcube> seele, looks borked
<ghostcube> a fly has peed me into my tft now a pix is brown o.O
<ghostcube> wth
<refic> Riddell: hmm.. how's the daily thing?
<Sput> seele: I have no stats (and I don't tend to CTCP VERSION as it's considered rude), but yeah, there's a lot of Quassel users around
<Sput> kubuntu certainly helped a lot with that :)
<JontheEchidna> yay, libknotificationitem1 is rdepend free
<ghostcube> Sput, yeah Quassel is ok but it doesnt like Qt 4.6 heh
<ghostcube> but else it works fine
<Sput> ghostcube: there's the occasional crash, other than that it should be ok with 4.6 if ScottK has bumped the package meanwhile :)
<Sput> I've fixed the graphical glitches we had (whitespace in ChatView)
<ScottK> Sput: Did you get the gettext patches sorted?
<Sput> ScottK: scarabeus wanted to look into that, he hasn't done it yet I think
<ScottK> OK.
 * ScottK marks this on TODO
<Sput> I think he said that it looked OK at first glance, but wanted to figure out how it was done and chat some more with dpm probably
<Sput> but I was a bit out of the loop lately.
<jbicha> I've been unable to start KDE since upgrading to 4.3.80, this is a known issue, right?
<ryanakca> apachelogger: I am unable to enable the 'Aggregate and compress CSS files' option in Drupal, we'll need to prod a sysadmin to do so :/
<ryanakca> Anybody know if Lex has virtuoso packages available for testing?
<Quintasan> ryanakca: so, there is a virtuoso package but it won't work
<Quintasan> ryanakca: there is a bug with virtuoso 6.0 which will be fixed with 6.0.1 release which is soon
<Quintasan> ryanakca: I wanted to compile 5.0.12 but there is no point in doing this
<Daskreech> jbicha: no it's not
<jbicha> Plasma::AppletPrivate::mainConfigGroup: requesting config for "Battery Monitor" without a containment!
<ScottK> Lure_: I just retried eet on all archs.
<Daskreech> jbicha: mv ~/.kde/share/config/plasma-appletsrc ~/plasma-appletsrc.4.3.80
<Daskreech> jbicha: Then try login again
<ryanakca> Quintasan: bummer. I'll set the nepomuk backend to sesame2 or something then
<jbicha> Daskreech: that still doesn't work, I'm installing the -dbg packages now so I can file a bug
<ryanakca> Quintasan: thanks
<Quintasan> ryanakca: you're welcome :)
<Daskreech> jbicha: mv the plasmarc file as well
<Quintasan> ulysses__: ping
<jbicha> Daskreech: that doesn't work either, I have experienced this on 2 diff computers with a blank profile
<Quintasan> ulysses__: or well whatever, I'll be around for few hours so if you feel like finishing smooth tasks let me know
<Daskreech> jbicha: where did you get the packages from?
<jbicha> I've been stuck using Gnome for the past week ;-)
<jbicha> I am using Lucid right now, but I also had the problem in Karmic using the backports PPA
<Daskreech> Far as I know 4.3.80 isn't in the backports PPA
<jbicha> well, the beta PPA, I get them confused http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.4-beta-1
<Daskreech> jbicha: Try running a dist-upgrade. It sounds as if you have some packages broken. Ensure you have kubuntu-desktop installed. That messes me up from time to time
<Daskreech> some install removes it and it depends on some package which never gets pulled in till I reinstall kubuntu-desktop
<jbicha> Daskreech: thanks, it looks like I was missing kubuntu-default-settings
<jbicha> I think there's probably an underlying bug there but this helps
 * jbicha logging out of Gnome
<Daskreech> sabdfl1: The prequel!
<sabdfl1> ?
<Daskreech> sadfl1 The prequel to sabdl. Sorry Movie joke
<Daskreech> And all is restored :)
<sabdfl> ah :-)
<Quintasan> :D
<ScottK> Riddell: kdepim built, so just waiting on armarok to finish for Kubuntu desktop/netbook to be current on armel.
<ScottK> Looks like it's close.
<ScottK> Riddell: Would you please kick off an armel Kubuntu Netbook image in ~90 minutes?
<ScottK> Amarok built too.
<ScottK> Riddell: \o/ - I think we're fully built on armel.
<ScottK> Quick make some isos before JontheEchidna uploads something and breaks it.
<Riddell> ScottK: awooga
<ScottK> So after the next publisher run we should be good for some images.
<ScottK> We haven't had any since October, so please give them a run.
<ScottK> Gotta run, back later.
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: I found out why kdepim-runtime needs kdebase-runtime
<JontheEchidna> For some reason shlibdeps is saying that kdepimlibs5 needs to depend on the phonon package, even though it is a metapackage that hasn't had anything in it since Qt 4.5 times
<crimsun> do you need to unset DH_OPTIONS ?
<JontheEchidna> phonon brings in phonon-backend-xine, which brings in kcm-phonon-xine which needs the kdebase-runtime
<JontheEchidna> unset DH_OPTIONS?
<JontheEchidna> here's the rules file: http://pastebin.com/f4b70f985
<JontheEchidna> maybe adding -xphonon to the DEB_DH_SHLIBDEPS_ARGS_ALL list would fix things?
<ulysses__> Quintasan: I'm here now
<Quintasan> ulysses__: waiting smooth tasks to be compatible with !kde ￼ 4.4 !linux ￼ @ Identi.ca, go go go with package and fame awaits you :P
<ulysses__> :)
<ulysses__> and what about karmic, with kde 4.3.1?
<DanaG> hmm, is the final Kubuntu kde4.4 going to have the new PulseAudio integration features?
#kubuntu-devel 2009-12-19
<Quintasan> ulysses__: we can't upload to karmic now, only lucid :S
<ulysses__> :(
<Daskreech> DanaG: not at this point
<ulysses__> Good night
<Quintasan> ulysses__: night
<JontheEchidna> Well, that fixed the phonon dependency
<kallecarl> Is nixternal on?
<nixternal> gotta stay for more than 4 minutes
<JontheEchidna> dudes, source format 3.0 support is in the hizzouse
<nixternal> dudes and dudettes to be a bit more pc :p
<ScottK> whoa.  crimsun.  Long time no see!
<JontheEchidna> At least I got to do this in debian/changelog: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/konversation/1.2.1-1ubuntu1
<ScottK> Nice
<ScottK> There it is.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: What package is this needed as a build-dep for?
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: It is needed as a runtime dependency for all KDE packages using PolicyKit-1
<JontheEchidna> well, they could use policykit-1-gnome too if they so chose, but yeah
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: OK.  I was afraid it was needed for a kdelibs build-dep or something.
<JontheEchidna> That's in polkit-qt-1, all sorted
<ScottK> Cool.
<JontheEchidna> btw, I updated the dep graph too
<ScottK> Nice
<JontheEchidna> after I got kdepimlibs from not dragging in kdebase-runtime
<JontheEchidna> *from dragging in
<JontheEchidna> actually, that sentence makes no sense
<ScottK> Source looks good.  Building now so I can do binary New quickly when it comes.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: I totally understood it.
<JontheEchidna> eh, maybe I'm looking in to it too much :P
<ScottK> I agree it didn't make sense, but I could extract the sense from context.
<JontheEchidna> I do wish graphviz could throw a few of the kdelibs deps on the other side of the chart, instead of making it super wide
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Accepted.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Build-deps need a bit of work though.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: cmake looks for polkit-gobject-1>=0.95', but you don't build-dep on it.  This works because polkit-agent-1 does depend on it, but your shouldn't rely on indirect depends.
<JontheEchidna> kk
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Second, all three of the polkit packages require a minimum version of 0.95 in cmake, but you don't version the build-dep.
<ScottK> So the buildds will think it's buildable on karmic, but then cmake will fail.
<ScottK> So all three should be versions.
<ScottK> verions/versioned.
<JontheEchidna> At least for libpolkit-qt-1-dev, it doesn't exist in either karmic or lower that 0.95~svnblah
<ScottK> Other than that, really good.
<ScottK> OK, well I'd put it in there anyway, it may be somewhere.
<JontheEchidna> worth a (sponsored) upload now?
<ScottK> No.
<ScottK> Actually, yes.
<ScottK> This is the time to get it right.
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: http://pastebin.com/f1dd1f0ec
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Ready to go for after I accept the binaries
<ScottK> (we don't want them to fail to upload)
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Accepted and in Main.  In ~83 minutes they should be available.
<JontheEchidna> whee
<JontheEchidna> this unblocks packagekit from not being able to update
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: ubuntu2 uploaded.
<ScottK> Excellent.
<ScottK> Weird.  Went into New again.  I guess it needs a publisher run first.
<ScottK> Accepting again ....
<ScottK> Done.  Back later.
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: for the MIR bug, it is actually split from -workspace
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Would you please edit it then.
 * ScottK just got back from driving in the 'winter storm' and it was NOT fun.
<nixternal> ScottK: I just got back from driving in our winter storm, and it was a ton of fun :)
<crimsun> this place shuts down with an inch of snow
<ScottK> The snow tonight was particularly slick near my house and I was driving a 1991 Volvo 240 with bad tires.
<ScottK> ryanakca: I fixed bangarang so it builds in Ubuntu.
<ryanakca> ScottK: as in on Karmic?
<ScottK> ryanakca: Lucid
<ScottK> It failed to build.
<ryanakca> ScottK: Oh, what was wrong? It initially built here in my schroot (I think so anyways)...
<ScottK> For KDE 4.4, it needs to build-dep on shared-desktop-ontologies.
<ryanakca> Ah
<ScottK> I dont think we had 4.3.80 yet when you were testing it.
<ryanakca> No
<ryanakca> ScottK: I assume I'll need to make the same changes in Debian once shared-desktop-ontologies appears there?
<ScottK> ryanakca: You will once 4.4 is in Unstable.
<ScottK> (which implies shared-desktop-ontologies)
<ryanakca> ScottK: OK, thanks
<ryanakca> Where can I find the ktorrent packaging branch?
<ryanakca> bug 498524 looks easy enough to fix...
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 498524 in ktorrent "remove defunct Pirate Bay tracker" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/498524
<ryanakca> lp:ubuntu/ktorrent ?
<Quintasan> ryanakca: nah, you probably need kdenetwork source
<Quintasan> ryanakca: apt-get source ktorrent
<ryanakca> Quintasan: thanks
<Quintasan> ryanakca: no problem
<Mamarok> apachelogger: about that glib bug: it's getting worse and worse: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=219289
<ubottu> KDE bug 219289 in general "amarok play cd bug when forward sing" [Crash,Resolved: duplicate]
<Mamarok> it seems to affect so many apps that this could well be exploited if it is not backported soon
<Mamarok> cjwatson is not online these days, I pinged doko, let's hope this will get sorted out soon
<Mamarok> Riddell: please see above ^^
<Mamarok> (besides the very strange English in that bug, it really worries me a lot)
<maco> bit of a wait for a response. he's out on what is apparently the biggest river in the UK, canoeing
<ScottK> That shouldn't take long.
<Mamarok> maco: well, we already talked to cjwatson who promised to talk to doko, but I have no news and this is a really big problem, crahes Amarok, Phonon and a few other KDE apps, so this needs to be fixed ASAP
<maco> yikes
<maco> ScottK: what?
<ScottK> maco: UK isn't that big.  How big a river can it be.
<Mamarok> ScottK: I only know the Thames
<Mamarok> also, the bigger the river, the faster it flows, no?
<ScottK> No.  The steeper.
<maco> River Tay
<Mamarok> hm, from the amount of water contributed the river just 30 km away is the potential biggest in Europe, it just get's renamed to Rhine later
 * ScottK always thought it was either Rhine or Danube.
<ghostcube> uk got rivers o.O
<ghostcube> heh
<ghostcube> its like to say netherlands have hills
<Sput> Mamarok: mh, afaik the glibc bug is fixed upstream
<Sput> plus you can just unset the MALLOC_CHECK_ variable...
<ScottK> Next one sees Lex79, please mention that kdenlive could really use a merge.
<Mamarok> Sput: yes, I know, that's why I want it backported ASAP
<Mamarok> and don't expect end users to change that, this needs to be backported to Karmic, sick of these bug reports, this can't wait till Lucid
<maco> Sput: quassel is doing something weird right now
<maco> it showing nixternal and nixternal_ in this channel, and it can tab complete both of those nicks
<maco> however, if i double click on nixternal_ and send him a message, i get back "no such nick/channel nixternal_" so i think quassel is showing me non-existent users
<Sput> yes, that's a known and worked-on bug in the netsplit detection
<maco> ok
<DaskreeCh> Well if you ping nixternal_ that would be a defacto contentless ping
<maco> hahahah i have my mic lying on the bed and the cat is propping herself up and making noises into it
<DaskreeCh> Groooowl
<ScottK> Lex79: kdenlive could use a merge.
<Lex79> ScottK: you meant I have to do kdenlive merge?
<ScottK> Lex79: You don't _have_ to, but you did touch it last.
<Lex79> oh ok :)
<JontheEchidna> kopete indicator patches are breaking the compile :(
<JontheEchidna> and not an agateau in sight
<ghostcube> :)
<shtylman> JontheEchidna: got a pastebin of what broke?
<JontheEchidna> http://paste.ubuntu.com/343906/
<JontheEchidna> hmm, maybe that whole patch can go
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: My advice is drop them for now and mail agateau.  I'm sure he'll update them when he's $working.
<JontheEchidna> looks like he plans to move the kopete plugin to extragear
<ejat> kopete-facebook <-- also break for kde sc 4.4 beta 1
<shtylman> JontheEchidna: from what I can see, the part of the patch that adds the showCloseWindowMessage and shouldExitOnclose are not neede anymore
<shtylman> kde trunk has that code already
<shtylman> not sure which version we are patching against though
<shtylman> [13:36] <shtylman> JontheEchidna: from what I can see, the part of the patch that adds the showCloseWindowMessage and shouldExitOnclose are not neede anymore
<shtylman> [13:37] <shtylman> kde trunk has that code already
<shtylman> [13:37] <shtylman> not sure which version we are patching against though
<shtylman> didn't realize you left the channel :)
<Quintasan> Lex79: you are doing kdeutils? I though I put my name on it, anyways overwrite my commit since I made a mess with encodings and such
<Quintasan> Lex79: and I'm unable to do anything since it makes changelog filled with crap
<Lex79> ok, I'm trying to fix changelog encodings
<DaskreeCh> JontheEchidna: The kopete runner kinda sucks now to match the current state of kopete
<DaskreeCh> hi jjesse
<Mamarok> gah, could we please next time put a big warning on the announce "this is Beta, not for beginners, it will eat your babies!" ?
<Mamarok> pretty, please?
<Mamarok> there's already enough work we usual support, no need to force people with Qt 4.6 problems on us :(
<DaskreeCh> Mamarok: Welcome to the New FOSS where shiny is in and reading what the shiny will do to your baby is out
<ScottK> People install from the staging repo where is says "DO NOT INSTALL".
<Mamarok> yeah, I know, it's just tiring
 * ScottK can understand that.
<DaskreeCh> Mamarok: I think that people are more willing to listen when they are burned. I tend to try and get people to be more responsible then
<Mamarok> gah, I don't know what is worse, people with 8.04 who want to install Beryl or those with the Qt 4.6 problems...
<claydoh> a little bit of s disclaimer would be useful in the future, though I am not seeing any complaints in the forum on it, problems perhaps,  but no one griping :)
 * ghostcube does install from staging too ...
<DaskreeCh> Oh you lost all of your files? Hmm did you make a backup before trying the beta file system as we said? no Hmm well you know this is exactly why we said that.
<Mamarok> we should put 10 windows in between with big flashy warnings, then abort the install and they need to get a special permission from us to unlock
<DaskreeCh> ghostcube: There is a difference in responsibilty.
<DaskreeCh> It's like people upgrading to KDE 4.X+1
<DaskreeCh> backup your ~/.kde
<DaskreeCh> Ok!
<ghostcube> :)
<Mamarok> oh noes, not java again... can somebody help Pavel, please?
<DaskreeCh> in two days. My stuff doesn't work anymore and Plasma crashes a lot so I"m back on KDE 4.x and my apps don't remember my settings
<DaskreeCh> did ya backup ~/.kde ?
<ghostcube> me ?
<DaskreeCh> well that's why we said back it up
<ghostcube> oh in general :D
<ghostcube> heh too late here ...
<DaskreeCh> Mamarok: I think that perhaps what we should do is have a release that first speaks of the problems, then the precautions that should be taken then the announcement something new is out then how to get it
<DaskreeCh> our version of Click here to agree to the EULA
<nixternal> would it be wrong of me to use my blog, post to the planet, that I am looking for some work? :)
<DaskreeCh> nixternal: Is it FOSS related work?
<Mamarok> nixternal: others have done that before you, why not? Just keep it decent :)
<nixternal> DaskreeCh: I only work in floss
<Mamarok> nixternal: go on I would say
<nixternal> I can't work for proprietary companies any more...it is way to much work
<Mamarok> yep, neither can I, drives me mad
<DaskreeCh> I wouldn' have a problem with it. I think that more devs should post when they have jobs available
<nixternal> I don't even put down on my resume that I contracted for MS :)
<nixternal> in 2005/2006 when I first started working on Kubuntu, I was doing so from a nice comfy office at MS :)
<ghostcube> who wants to throw the first cookie ...
<Mamarok> wow, nixternal, you worked for MS?
<Mamarok> isn't that what Miguel always wanted?
<nixternal> unfortunately so
<nixternal> Miguel did work at MS
<nixternal> where do you think he came up with the idea to create GNOME? :p
 * Mamarok suspects he still gets a paycheck
<nixternal> or I thought he worked at MS when he created/founded GNOME
<crimsun> he isn't the only one.
<nixternal> well, MS has been paying quite a few of Novell's largest bills :)
<nixternal> MS was Novell's government with a bailout plan
<nixternal> crimsun: didn't miguel work for ms then?
<Mamarok> no, he applied and was turned down, that's the funny part of it :)
<crimsun> I think so, but I didn't and don't know him
<Mamarok> crimsun: officially he didn't
<Mamarok> from wikipedia: "In summer of 1997, he was interviewed by Microsoft for a job in the Internet Explorer Unix team (to work on a SPARC port), but lacked the university degree required to obtain a work H-1B visa"
<DaskreeCh> nixternal: Neither does Miguel so I guess it's a wash
 * DaskreeCh catches up and sees that the obvious was already pointed out :)
<nixternal> oh, ok I thought he did work for them
<DaskreeCh> He has the same kind of view that I have that MS is a fantastic Tech company
<nixternal> imbrandon and I worked at MS at the same time :)
<DaskreeCh> He just belittles the crazy Insiduios culture and the legal side of MS
<crimsun> DaskreeCh: it is. It continues to have the incredible R&D machine.
<DaskreeCh> nixternal: It depends on if you define working for them as getting paid :)
<nixternal> haha, true
<DaskreeCh> crimsun: That's why I said it's A fantastic tech company
<nixternal> miguel is a cool dude though, I just have fun poking fun at him
<nixternal> no matter what he does now, he has done a lot for the open source world, so he has my respect
<DaskreeCh> The MS "vision of the future" videos always make me laugh my ass off cause theyare so unrealistic either from a Technical or a logistic stand point but they do actaully have a mind for future stuff like that and try to make it
<nixternal> imagine if we followed everything that RMS spewed or that boycottnovell put out...half of us wouldn't be online because our broadcom's would be biting us in the asses :)
<DaskreeCh> And regardless of FOSS ideals somethings are better trashed out in closed circles than being engeineered by the world at large
<DaskreeCh> but the full control from start to end is just really something I can't stomach much and I hate the way they always turn to tearing others to shreds publically when they can't compete
<nixternal> I will say this though about Windows 7....finally MS got it, and they created a product that doesn't bug me with slowness...my new desktop has it on there, and it is pretty fast and usable
<DaskreeCh> nixternal: best Windows Evar!!!!
<nixternal> I couldn't say that about Vista, XP was good, but it was so 1990s
<DaskreeCh> So it's one above the rank ladder of best Cholera ever now
<DaskreeCh> nixternal: Xp wasn't good it was better than Windows 95
<nixternal> this is the first time I have really used windows, though I might only touch it for like 1 to 2 hours a week...the last time I used windows was windows 2000, and that was so I could play q3, counter strike, and some other game that I totaly forgot its name
<DaskreeCh> nixternal: Still anonys me that it's less secure than Vista by design and I think I can leverage that to hold out a disparaging taste for it :)
<nixternal> I will say, the MS Security Essentials is better than any anti-* I have ever witnessed...it doesn't hog resources and it gets the job done well...oh and it is free
<DaskreeCh> nixternal: That's why they got sued :)
<nixternal> I don't pay attention to their news..unless it is on lwn, lxer, or one of the planets
<DaskreeCh> nixternal: Well in short when they said they were making Vista more secure and the ywould have a MS Antimalware suite all the securoty guys freaked
<DaskreeCh> With a secure MS OS and one that works by understanding how the system works and not just trying to get another subscription next year MS can singly handly kill an entire industry
<DaskreeCh> Which I find overtly amusing
<DaskreeCh> We don't have QtParted anymore do we? It's mentioned in the Wikipedia page
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<DaskreeCh> !info qtparted
<ubottu> Package qtparted does not exist in karmic
<apachelogger> at some point partitionmanager will sure eat it
<DaskreeCh> !info partitionmanager
<ubottu> partitionmanager (source: partitionmanager): partition manager for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.0-0ubuntu3 (karmic), package size 726 kB, installed size 2848 kB
 * DaskreeCh corrects wikipedia
 * apachelogger thinks that qtparted should just be retired in favor of partitionmanager
<DaskreeCh> It has it seems
<apachelogger> DaskreeCh: I mean globally
<apachelogger> eject qtparted from all distros and replace it with partitionmanager
<DaskreeCh> apachelogger: again based on what I'm seeing from the partitionmanager discussions basically distros that haven't been updated since about KDE 4.0 ship with Qtparted everyone else ships with at least some mix
<apachelogger> oh ok
<_Groo_> hi apachelogger
<_Groo_> apachelogger: can you take a look at bug 498608 and 498612
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 498608 in koffice2 "wrong dependencies in krita break both krita and koffice-kde4 install" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/498608
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 498612 in kdenlive "kdenlive asks for wrong dependencies, cant be installed in lucid" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/498612
<_Groo_> thanks ubottu ;) nice bot!
<apachelogger> didnt Lex79 wanna take a look at em?
<_Groo_> dont know
<_Groo_> apachelogger: i just opened the bug reports since i cant do squat
 * apachelogger pretty much thinks so
<_Groo_> btw are you guys doing the beta2 packages yet? i miss my kwin 3d :P
<apachelogger> _Groo_: you could provide debdiffs I can upload :P
<DaskreeCh> _Groo_: you lost #d?
<DaskreeCh> 3D?
<_Groo_> DaskreeCh: yeah its broken in beta 1, kwin cant activate 3d with radeon and mesa 7.7/7.8
<Lex79> apachelogger: maybe tomorrow I can look, I want also merge with debian
<_Groo_> Lex79: thanks lex...
<apachelogger> Lex79: okies :)
<Lex79> no problem
<_Groo_> what about virtuoso, anyone taking care of that?
<Quintasan> _Groo_: we need to wait for 6.0.1 to be released
<Quintasan> 6.0 won't work with 4.4
<_Groo_> oh btw, (sorry for so many questions), is the phonon package with equalization suport making into lucid?
<apachelogger> always this waitery
<_Groo_> Quintasan: cant we release a 6.0+git until 6.0.1 is out?
<Quintasan> oh damn I going to bed, I wanted to do more but I'm not thinking clearly
<Lex79> apachelogger: when you got a second, I need ack here http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/colibri
<Quintasan> _Groo_: 6.0 is in ninjas repo but really no point in releasing it
<DaskreeCh> _Groo_: Ah ok I lost it but my secondary account had it working fine. I don't know why
<DaskreeCh> Quintasan: Any release schedule for that?
<_Groo_> Quintasan: can i take a look? i might be able to backport the necessary patches if i have the time
<DaskreeCh> Quintasan: having 6.0 not even on the main page is a little depressing
<_Groo_> Quintasan: whats th ninja repo url?
<Quintasan> hurr
<DaskreeCh> apachelogger: Waitery?
<apachelogger> wait +ery
<apachelogger> :D
<Quintasan> DaskreeCh: duuno about the release schedule, check virtuoso home page for it but it doesnt say anything AFAIK
<Lex79> _Groo_: it's a private repo
<Quintasan> DaskreeCh: and 6.0 is really useless now unless someone needs it for something else than Nepomuk
<_Groo_> Lex79: ¬¬ figures
<DaskreeCh> Quintasan: I know. It doesn't I looked. I'm wondering if waiting is a good idea
<_Groo_> Quintasan: isnt 5.0 working with 4.4?
<Quintasan> _Groo_: try compiling it :)
<Quintasan> DaskreeCh: if I had to choose between waiting and compiling 5.0.2 I'd rather wait
<_Groo_> Quintasan: is it java based?
<DaskreeCh> Quintasan: Agreed. I'm just saying that we should probably have a cutoff date if we want to do testing
<Quintasan> _Groo_: beats me, when I saw the source I was like "lol WTF is this"
<_Groo_> Quintasan: im quite good in slapping misbehaved code into submission, im gonna take a look this christmas then
<_Groo_> btw boys, any eta for beta 2? next week maybe?
<DaskreeCh> _Groo_: Checked the KDE release Schedule ?
<DaskreeCh> They normally don't miss by more than two days
 * apachelogger is thinking about going on vacation from floss
<_Groo_> DaskreeCh: no, not the release.. they tagged beta 2 already, i mean the ppa packages so i can update :)
<Quintasan> _Groo_: good luck then
<_Groo_> Quintasan: just out of curiosity, i know you rock , im just curious to see the mess that virtuozo is
<Quintasan> I wanted to puke just by looking at rules required for building :DD
<DaskreeCh> Mamarok: is there a known java6 issue?
<Quintasan> _Groo_: I can assure you it is safe to assume I was too lazy to get it done :P
 * DaskreeCh slowly sticks one toe in to test that assumption
<_Groo_> Quintasan: btw are the kubuntu package rules already adressing the qt 4.6 stupidity in forcing tests for every compile? or i need to patch each and every cmakelist by hand?
<Quintasan> _Groo_: beats me, Qt uses tests? I haven't seen anything like this when using cdbs with pkg-kde-tools
<_Groo_> Quintasan: now with qt 4.6 it does... try to compile rekonq or anything else..
<Quintasan> I will do it tomorrow
<Quintasan> hurr it's tomorrow already here
 * Quintasan calls it day
<Quintasan> Good night Ladies and Gentleman :P
<_Groo_> Quintasan: seeya quintasan
<DaskreeCh> Night
<ScottK> _Groo_: Tests are a good thing.
<_Groo_> ScottK: not when they break every single package build :P
<ScottK> Then either the test or the build is broken and should be fixed.
<_Groo_> ScottK: do you guys have any documentation or custom builds? cause qt 4.6 is new in many aspects for me
 * ScottK doesn't
#kubuntu-devel 2009-12-20
<yofel> quick question, didn't really follow the discussion: are we going to enable apport at all for lucid?
<DaskreeCh> Yes
<yofel> even crash reporting?
<DaskreeCh> Yes
<DaskreeCh> for apps made by kubuntu which are not intended to be upstreamed at this time
<DaskreeCh> for everything else no apport
<yofel> ah ok, makes sense, thx!
<_Groo_> hum guys, another bug that i remembered, its there since jaunty at best
<DaskreeCh> bug 1
<ubottu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1 (Timeout)
<_Groo_> kubuntu kde isnt recognizing the xscreensavers, probably because in the compilation, the path is wrong, i remembered kde needed to had a /usr/lib/xscreensaver by hand so it could see them
<_Groo_> can someone check this?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger is the xscreensaver expert; he'll save your screen
<DaskreeCh> _Groo_: I installed the kde screensavers about 2 days ago. They turn up in the Screensavers section. I don't know what your definition of not recognizing them is though
<_Groo_> DaskreeCh: no, not the kde screensavers, the XSCREENSAVER ones, the ones that stay in /usr/lib/sxreensaver, like the russian matrix one
<DaskreeCh> nice whoever redid !kubuntu btw
<_Groo_> DaskreeCh: just run xscreensaver and kde screensaver and compare
<DaskreeCh> _Groo_: ah ok
<DaskreeCh> Then yah they don't recognize it :)
<_Groo_> DaskreeCh: its a missing include at compile time.. i noticed this the other day and forgot about it, its the same build process since the kde 3.x days lol, no one ever changed it...
<_Groo_> DaskreeCh: soooo someone at kubuntu-devel (hint) should take a look at it ;)
<ScottK> _Groo_: Does it need something in Universe to work (I have a vague recollection of this)?
<DaskreeCh> _Groo_: file a bug on lp
<_Groo_> ScottK: no it doesnt, it just needs to be pointed to the proper path at runtime, in tghe kde 3.x days i had to change the config file, probably now you need to add a dir path into cmakefile
<_Groo_> ScottK: sorry compiletime not runtime
<ScottK> Right.
<ScottK> Odds of it getting fixed go WAY up if you can tell us what.
<_Groo_> ScottK: can you grep the kscreensaver code (mainly cmakefiles) for lib/xscreensaver? its a hardcoded thing
<ScottK> _Groo_: Not now.  Busy with $WORK.
<_Groo_> ScottK: on a saturday? oO
<apachelogger> ScottK: JontheEchidna: I suppose kubuntu can live a month or two without me?
<ScottK> _Groo_: Yes.  Consultants work is never done.
<ScottK> apachelogger: Please, not.
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: my half core-dev powas will help pull us through
<apachelogger> thing is, I do not feel like being productive at all right now
<_Groo_> ScottK: im a consultant too, and yes i work some saturdays but i dont that much since i become senior some years ago, plus my wife would kill me
<apachelogger> hence I was considering going on vacation to get stuff in order again
<JontheEchidna> better to take a break than burn yourself out, imo
<ScottK> apachelogger: Better to take a bit of a break than to burn out completely.
<JontheEchidna> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/JonathanThomas/CoreDevApplication <- feedback for this would be appreciated, before you leave :D
<JontheEchidna> being half core-dev is no fun
<apachelogger> well, I am not in danger of burn out, I just do not feel the force
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: go get the package set fixed then :P
<DaskreeCh> apachelogger: use the source to use the force!
<JontheEchidna> ScottK says that they're not gonna change the package set
<_Groo_> burn apachelogger burn!!
<ScottK> apachelogger: That's one symptom of burnout
<JontheEchidna> my core dev app will either a) make them update it or b) give me upload rights to all of ubuntu
<ulysses__> All Timelord should regenerate from time to time
<apachelogger> ScottK: well, then :)
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: who are they anyway?
<JontheEchidna> cjwatson
<JontheEchidna> he's expressed reluctance
<DaskreeCh> apachelogger: What are we going to do Nightrose and the apacheloggergroupietroupie?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: if he wants me bitching away a storm of rants, then I suppose that is all good :P
 * apachelogger pretty much thinks that kubuntu-devs have a pretty good idea of what should be uploadable by kubuntu-devs
<JontheEchidna> As long as I can upload to the packages I work on, I'll be happy core-dev or not
<apachelogger> that is the problem
<apachelogger> since your work mostly focues on kubuntu and universe stuff you should be fine as motu+kubutu-dev
<apachelogger> if that does not work out than oubviously the kubuntu set is incomplete
<ScottK> apachelogger: I think this is just a bit of growing pains
<JontheEchidna> If they see every kubuntu dood dev is applying for core-dev they may change the package set
<JontheEchidna> this is a bit of pressure
<ScottK> Exactly.
<apachelogger> it also is if all of Kubuntu goes rant about them :P
<ScottK> apachelogger: JontheEchidna is the first one, so he gets to blaze the trail.  Either they let him into core or expand the Kubuntu set.
<apachelogger> ScottK: somehow that sounds like we count on them thinking that JontheEchidna would make such a bad core dev that they would rather expand the set?
<apachelogger> maybe I am just interpreting too much again
<ScottK> apachelogger: No, we count on the fact that he applies because he wants more Kubuntu stuff as strong evidence not enough stuff is in the Kubuntu set.
<ScottK> Part of the point of the sets is to have fewer peopl with access to everything.
<ScottK> If the sets are too small, this goal will not be achieved.
 * JontheEchidna notes that kubuntu-dev has access to half of gnome
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> I am fine with applying to show them that the set is currently inappropriate
<apachelogger> BUT
<JontheEchidna> I'd be happy with universe + the packages listed here: http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/multidistrotools/kubuntu-desktop.html
<JontheEchidna> multidistrotools seems based off seeds too, so I wonder why it has all the stuff that kubuntu-dev's packageset doesn't
<apachelogger> if if JontheEchidna applies I just think that it is more than fair that they seriously consider him for core dev even if they choose to enhance the set
<ScottK> Of course.
<apachelogger> because really, once JontheEchidna applies they have little option to reject the application, either they throw out questions that clearly show he is not suited for core-dev which I find difficult to image considering the ninja resistence I saw at Quintasan's MOTU interview, or they just reject for $foobar reasons, which means that TB disagrees with kubuntu-dev hence rendiner the delegation itself meaningless, since clearly
<apachelogger>  kubuntu-dev's decisions do not represent what is best
<apachelogger> of course that is my personal opinion on that matter
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I suppose you can just copy my endorsement from the kubuntu dev application
<JontheEchidna> ok, I wasn't going to copy unless you said it was ok
<apachelogger> I'll try to enhance it a bit tomorrowish (utc)
<JontheEchidna> thx
 * apachelogger thinks an endorsement on more than dev work is appropriate for core-dev, so it needs a bit of tweaking most likely
<_Groo_> gotta go, seeya another day
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: FYI, it looks like between slangasek and myself we might have Qt4 up on it's feet again on powerpc and IA64.
<JontheEchidna> So once that's all sorted we should pay attention to build failures on all archs
<ScottK> Yep.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Searching LP bugs on _ZN9QHashData13detach_helperEPFvPNS_4NodeEPvEPFvS1_Ei finds me three packages that need rebuilt.
 * JontheEchidna would be interested in that
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: I'll grab psi, looks like mumble is being taken care of
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: OK.  I was already doing mixx
<ScottK> I'll probably go ahead and do a build1 on mumble too
<ScottK> No reason people should have to wait.
<ScottK> We should check that periodically.
 * ryanakca will be away until the new year vacationing in Florida... I'll probably have internet access, but I plan on spending most of my time outside :)
<JontheEchidna> have fun!
<ryanakca> JontheEchidna: Thanks :)
 * JontheEchidna wishes he could get some sun
<DaskreeCh> Why do you have to regiser to use paste.ubuntu.com now?
<JontheEchidna> it breaks batpaste too :(
<DaskreeCh> Well I guess that explains why pastebinit was never patched to support paste.ubuntu.com
 * ScottK has never used anything other than the default target in pastebinit.  Not sure why someone would care.
<DaskreeCh> ScottK: It was just interesting to me that it didn't point at paste.ubuntu.com
<jjesse> doesn't paste.ubuntu.com require a login to paste to it?
<DaskreeCh> It does now
<jjesse> i see it passes my launchpad open id
<jjesse> is there a reason for requiring a long?
<ScottK> Because anonymous pasting is dangerous?
<DaskreeCh> I don't see how it would be more so dangerous for ubuntu.com than for pastebin.com pastebin.ca snipit.com and other much more well known clip sites
<crimsun> except that the administrator has dibs on what authentication to require. Don't like it? Use another pastebin. (:
<DaskreeCh> crimsun: No arguements there. I'm just saing it seems a little arbritrary to require that
<DaskreeCh> esp since for the most part paste.ubuntu.com is more private than any of the other more well known sites
<apachelogger> maco: any progress on the kmess issue?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: any progress on he kmess issue in lucid?
<JontheEchidna> waiting for archive admins
<apachelogger> k :)
<DaskreeCh> wow
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: maybe poke jr a bit on monday? :)
<DaskreeCh> brain typed kmess twice
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: For what?
<JontheEchidna> for the actual sync
<ScottK> Ah.
<apachelogger> oh, right, ScottK is archive admin too now :)
<ScottK> Yes, but sync's need shell access I don't have.
<apachelogger> I figured
<apachelogger> I find it silly though
<apachelogger> shouldnt take much work to build a lp UI around tha
<apachelogger> t
<ScottK> Source is there, maybe you can write that while you're taking a break from Kubuntu.
<crimsun> apachelogger: she's traveling for the holidays, should be online tomorrowish
<apachelogger> oh, ok :)
 * apachelogger should call it a night anyway
 * DaskreeCh gets out the rubber stamp and stamps it officially a night
<shtylman> my wireless in lucid is totally borked :)
<DaskreeCh> * in lucid is borked isn't it?
<shtylman> haha
<shtylman> well...lots of things work
<shtylman> but for some reason my wireless won't connect
<shtylman> it upsets me
<crimsun> lucid runs pretty well locally
<DaskreeCh> STOP TEMPTING ME!
<JontheEchidna> the appearing of new widgets it ever so neat ;-D
<JontheEchidna> (beta2 here... that's a bit unfair :P)
<DaskreeCh> JontheEchidna: From across the network?
<JontheEchidna> the animation of when you add new widgets
<JontheEchidna> I oxygen-ized the kubuntu logo by using the oxygen palette: http://imagebin.ca/view/L5wVBZEJ.html and http://imagebin.ca/view/80udtwk.html
<JontheEchidna> the two palettes are surprisingly close
<JontheEchidna> Can see the differences here: http://imagebin.ca/view/hcUnQi.html
<nixternal> and another hard drive tanks
<DaskreeCh> nixternal: Whoooot
<DaskreeCh> nixternal: Would Canoical hire You?
<nixternal> DaskreeCh: for what?
<JontheEchidna> body guard, with your scary looks :P
<nixternal> hah
<nixternal> if I knew gnome in depth, with a little knowledge of KDE there is a job
<nixternal> to bad that wasn't backwards
<DaskreeCh> They won't hire peopel for KDE jobs? I thought they had KDE jobs as stated by sabdfl
<nixternal> they were filled a while ago
<nixternal> I didn't have x dev experience, so I didn't even bother
<nixternal> JontheEchidna: guess you haven't met robbie from the foundations team, he is a bit bigger than I am I think...though I do lift weights to gain strength and size...I did body building stuff for a few years, but life got in the way
<JontheEchidna> heh
<JontheEchidna> so they got that covered...
<nixternal> plus I used to do, and would like to get back into, MMA...ground and pound baby!
<JontheEchidna> Mixed Martial Arts?
<nixternal> trained for 1.5 years in brazillian jiu-jitsu, but was a wrestler in high school and in college, as well as foot ball in high school and the us navy
<nixternal> yes
<nixternal> now I am more of a lover and not a fighter, though I do love a good brawl from time-to-time
<JontheEchidna> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mixed_martial_arts <- pic made me go "holy sh*t"
<DaskreeCh> nixternal: Wouldn't the solution to that be bodybuild more then bodily move life out of the way?
<nixternal> heh, those are small guys, though matt danzig is^Wwas a beast
<nixternal> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:MMA.png <- that's ground and pound :)
<nixternal> no more body building...I started getting to big, and had to eat an assload of turkey before events and a lot of beef in training
<nixternal> it actually made me sick of meat for a while
<nixternal> so I became a vegetarian for about a year and got fat...how that works I don't know
<nixternal> probably all that falafel which I absolutely love
<JontheEchidna> haha
<nixternal> though all the cycling leaned me out a little, so now I sit between 245 pounds and 255 pound, 6 foot 2 inches...my arms were 20 inches, but they are probably closer to 18 inches now...that's my favorite, the guns baby! :p
<DaskreeCh> Vegeterian ice cream
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: http://imagebin.ca/view/FAR2-XL.html <- no more bringing in the entire stack when new notifications show up (beta2)
<ScottK> \o/
<ScottK> Nice.
<JontheEchidna> In beta 2: The widget still saves the notification history, but it's all contained in that collapsed recent notifications tab
<JontheEchidna> and it doesn't count for the notification count
<JontheEchidna> much less annoying
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: actually I don't think it does do what you want, I got a bit mixed up :(
<JontheEchidna> persistent notifications hang around for a bit
<JontheEchidna> then after you deal with them they go to the recent notification tab
<JontheEchidna> but until then they hang around in the main area
<JontheEchidna> and pop up when notifications come up
<ScottK> How about completed jobs?
<ScottK> That's the one that drives me nuts.
<ScottK> BTW, would it be possible for your notification helper not to pop up like that (maybe as an option), but just to make an icon in the tray?
<JontheEchidna> Yeah, possible. Would want to talk to apachelogger about API for Event before doing such a thing, tho
<JontheEchidna> completed jobs look like this: http://imagebin.ca/view/gxdBuD.html
<JontheEchidna> will see if they go away after any period of time
 * DaskreeCh thinks that you should be able to swap out the feel of the notifications
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: I'd really like to have the old update notifier look and feel back instead of this kpackagekit monstrosity we have now.
<JontheEchidna> whoa, ping me again please
<JontheEchidna> nvm
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Doing it anyway
<DaskreeCh> JontheEchidna: Buwahahahaha
<JontheEchidna> yeah, I had closed the "recently completed" job already
<JontheEchidna> so it wasn't what I thought it was
 * DaskreeCh laughs as the wallpaper changes then the rain starts
 * JontheEchidna thinks it's unfair that kpackagekit's sucky package management ruins action notifications for other apps :(
<DaskreeCh> kpackagekit needs work
<DaskreeCh> am I the only person annoyed by having to click a button after it fetches the sources list?
<ScottK> kpackagekit needs to be taken out and shot.
<JontheEchidna> shaman may be a viable alternative in the future
<JontheEchidna> Saw a debian packager in #kde-devel expressing interest about a libapt2 backend for shaman
<JontheEchidna> about writing one
<DaskreeCh> Isn't KDE more closely tied to packagekit?
<ScottK> Personally, I think the idea of a distro independent package manager is likely a pipe dream.
<JontheEchidna> that's the beauty of shaman. it has a packagekit backend too
<ScottK> packagekit is tied to Red Hat and Debian integration is not the first priority.
<ScottK> I'm still not clear that it even aspires to be what I would consider fully featured.
 * DaskreeCh wonders when someone will fork off a rolling release distro off Ubuntu 
<ScottK> No real point in that.
<ScottK> If you want that, use Sidux
<DaskreeCh> MMMM Sid
<JontheEchidna> anybody have opinions on: http://imagebin.ca/view/hcUnQi.html ?
<ScottK> For once, I don't.
<JontheEchidna> KubuntuLogo-oxygen.* is using the oxygen palette, not much difference except for the light colors
<JontheEchidna> If we customized the KMenu button I think upstream would appreciate us using our own logo than mixing the KDE and Kubuntu logos
<ScottK> Agreed on that, but we should ask.
<ScottK> I don't have an opinion on the quality of the artwork, but since upstream has offered to help distros, from a social perspective I we're going to customize stuff, I think we ought to get them a shot at helping.
<JontheEchidna> it just sorta feels weird asking them to do stuff for us, personally.
<JontheEchidna> maybe kubuntu peeps + oxygen peeps could do a joint meeting to discuss branding, and what we'd both like to see?
<ScottK> That'd be good.
<JontheEchidna> that way we're on "neutral ground" with nobody explicitly asking anybody to do anything. We can come up with ideas first, then once we get something good, ask Oxygen to run with it
<JontheEchidna> "We" being oxygen + us
<JontheEchidna> finding somebody to organize this would be the trick...
<ScottK> That's what stopped us last time.
<DaskreeCh> JontheEchidna: Did you have the GHNS option for weather Wallpaper?
<JontheEchidna> yep, been there since beta1
<JontheEchidna> actually since trunk opened for 4.4
<DaskreeCh> Ok. what's the ION thing for?
<JontheEchidna> weather providers, that's standard for any type of weather widget
<DaskreeCh> JontheEchidna: Yes :) but the test one is supposed to work?
<JontheEchidna> nop
<DaskreeCh> ok
<DaskreeCh> how do I submit one?
<JontheEchidna> like other kde-look things. the trick is writing an ion script
<DaskreeCh> Ah and 4.5 we can select multiple papers for a single weather type?
<JontheEchidna> not multiple, but custom
<DaskreeCh> The custom that's there doesn't work now?
<JontheEchidna> the custom pairings have been there since beta1, the ui just changed in beta2
 * DaskreeCh grumbles and wants multiple papers for a single condition
<DaskreeCh> If you have rain nearly all the time the one wallpaper becomes depressing
<DaskreeCh> JontheEchidna: Have Kaffiene installed?
<JontheEchidna> nah, dragon works fine for me
<DaskreeCh> dragon probably does the same thing
<DaskreeCh> Phonon stuff just won't play anything outside of Ogg for me
<DaskreeCh> I Know that Phonon has slightly screwed packages I was just wondering if it's better in beta 2
<JontheEchidna> karmic or lucid?
<DaskreeCh> Karmic for me
<JontheEchidna> dunno about karmic
<JontheEchidna> I think beta2 should fix everything (though everything works now without beta1 in lucid)
<DaskreeCh> waht do you mean without beta 1?
<JontheEchidna> packaging
<DaskreeCh> ok
<JontheEchidna> sandsmark made a patch to update Qt's phonon to what's in KDE at the moment, so we could package phonon support for beta1
<JontheEchidna> didn't get backported to karmic in time, so it'll come along with beta2
<DaskreeCh> Not worth ot
<DaskreeCh> Beta 2 should be enough
<DaskreeCh> Anyone has a non Kubuntu machine ?
<DaskreeCh> With KDE
<DaskreeCh> Beta *
<Lure> if somebody has time to review MIR for liblqr (digikam depend): https://wiki.kubuntu.org/MainInclusionReportLibLqr
<ScottK> Lure: Reading now.  lpia is not a target for Lucid, so you can remove it.
<kishore> For some reason koffice is stuck at version 2.0 in the lucid repos
<kishore> is there a good reason for this?
<ScottK> Lure: It looks good, just add the link to the MIR bug when you file it.
<ScottK> kishore: There is.
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: give each event a notifieritem property is the API
<kishore> ScottK: ok. When might it be available? if not i coud use the packages from the PPA for now
<ScottK> We are switching from having koffice (1) in Main and koffice2 in Universe.  koffice2 (which is now going to be the koffice package) has a number of build-depends that need to be promoted to Main.  This takes some time to  review.
<ScottK> I'm not sure of the status of the requests to get things promoted, so I can't give a timeframe.
<kishore> ScottK: ok Makes sense. "get rid of all kde3 and qt3 from main" :)
<ScottK> Yep
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: also I'd like to mention that I do not consider shaman a viable alternative to anything
<apachelogger> well, to synaptic maybe, then again I wouldnt want to deploy synaptic
<apachelogger> way too horrible UI
<ScottK> Compared even to kpackagekit?
<apachelogger> well, I didnt say kpk got a good UI :P
<apachelogger> though IMHO they are both way beyond usable, so flipping kpk with shaman would not make a lot of difference
<apachelogger> from a user point of view
<ScottK> Ah.
<ScottK> My problem with packagekit is I don't think taking something designed for rpm and then bolting on extra bits until is ~ works is a recipe for success.
<apachelogger> ScottK: how does that affect the UI?
<apachelogger> because I think we could only use shaman with packagekit either
<ScottK> U/I is sort of bolted on the same way
<JontheEchidna> I will note that I did say "in the future" and that somebody expressed interest in writing a libapt backend
<JontheEchidna> bug 354972 \o/
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 354972 in apt "apt-transport-https: large packages timeout after 120s, even while progress is being made" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/354972
 * JontheEchidna just noticed it works today
<JontheEchidna> grr, package managing just sucks in kde
<JontheEchidna> canonical should just hire 2 or 3 C++ guys to get that shit done
<JontheEchidna> I wouldn't mind if the thing was written in python as long as it didn't suck
<JontheEchidna> though I do note that bindings usually do break, and to fix these one usually needs an update manager :P
<seele> anyone do plasma development? i'm having trouble using the ScriptEngine
<seele> although only on one of my machines, the other machine runs just fine
<Lure> ScottK: thanks for review - did file the bug
 * Lure looks into opencv 2.0 transition
<shtylman> man... anyone else have intel 3945 wireless and having wireless conn problems?
<Lex79> ScottK: kdenlive is in ninja ppa
<shtylman> whats the ppa for daily kernels?
<ghostcube> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<shtylman> have a deb line for that?
<shtylman> or do I have to pull the debs manually?
<ghostcube> hmm searching but i think you need to pull manual
<shtylman> yea...I couldn't find anything for that either
<shtylman> I found the same as you linked above
<ghostcube> apw has a daily build i think so
<ghostcube> but i dont know if there is .32 rc1
<Lure> ScottK, Riddell: do I need approval to merge universe package from unstable (instead of testing as the default sync does)?
<ScottK> Lure: No.  It's your call as an ubuntu-dev.
<Lure> ScottK: ok, I thought it is like that, just was not sure
<ScottK> Lex79: Would you please put kdenlive somewhere public.  No need for it to be private.
<Lure> will merge opencv 2.0.0 and then do library transition
<Lure> then I hope to get MIR to enable RedEyesRemoval in kipi-plugins for lucid
<ScottK> Excellent.
<ScottK> We definitely need that.
<Lure> ScottK: yep, but opencv was just impossible to fix to pass MIR - I tried, but failed :-(
<Lex79> ScottK: https://edge.launchpad.net/~alessandro-ghersi/+archive/staging/+packages
<ScottK> Lex79: Thanks.  I'll try and look at it a bit later today.
<shtylman> so I was thinking the other day... and I have a question about how to use ppa right... lets say I have a program that released a new version and I want to stay up to date on that program... and I see someone has a ppa that stays up to date...how can I just get that program and not be forced to also update or get anything else they may have in their ppa?
<shtylman> (I hope that was clear)
<ScottK> shtylman: You need to use pinning.  This is non-trivial.  I think the Ubuntu Backports wiki page explains it though
<shtylman> I see
<shtylman> seems like that type of workflow (that I just described) would be more common
<shtylman> or desireable
 * DaskReEch goes looking for a virtuoso 5 PPA
<ScottK> It is.
<ScottK> There is a spec to make Ubuntu Backports work the way you describe.
<ScottK> Hopefully we'll get it in for Lucid
<shtylman> ScottK: cool
<shtylman> look forward to that
<shtylman> just like I look forward to building from bzr repo :)
<what_if> Has anyone found a reference for creating/programming ksysguard tabs?
<maco> i lost access to the batcave
<maco> i assume because my account name is now maco instead of macogw
<ScottK> maco: Can you join now?
<maco> yep thanks
<ScottK> Anyone know how .pro files work in Qt4?
<ScottK> slanagasek almost fixed powerpc, but it needs a little more help.
<what_if> Before I ask the mailing list... Does anyone know where I can find a reference to the XML/SGML worksheet language used in 'ksysguard'?
<ScottK> what_if: You're probably better off to ask in #kde-devel.
<ScottK> They can likely direct you to the best channel/mailing list.
<what_if> ScottK: lol, just came from there with the same question. Was just trying to _not email the list as that involves many more people.
<ScottK> what_if: OK.
<ofirk> Has someone encoutered this problem: http://www.violetech.org/screenshot2.png ?
<ofirk> I get this message and then no sound until I logout or reboot
<dhillon-v10> nixternal, hi :D how are you
<dhillon-v10> nixternal, I was looking at the KDE docs. (upstream) TODO: http://techbase.kde.org/Projects/Documentation/KDE4 and there are some tasks that are assigned to you and now need updating. do you mind I start on those
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
<_Groo_> Lex79: hey lex, i tested you package (kdenlive), its ok now
#kubuntu-devel 2010-12-20
<apachelogger> dantti: I used to be a apackager
<apachelogger> yofel: then you can start now
<apachelogger> dantti: apachelogger
<apachelogger> dantti: markey, markey: dantti
<apachelogger> dantti: I think my packagekit is just broken
<dantti> apachelogger: yeah probably...
<dantti> apachelogger: does that file installs amor?
<apachelogger> valorie: hello 
<apachelogger> valorie: helloooooooo
<apachelogger> dantti: didnt try
 * apachelogger cant write and talk
 * apachelogger can listen and type
<valorie> piffle, trying to install skype again
<valorie> it's always been easy, and now I can't find it
<valorie> heh, apt-get comes through
<valorie> silly kpackagekit
<dantti> :(
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> do not bash the kpk
<apachelogger> its not kpks fault that it is not javaware
<apachelogger> dantti: dude!
<nixternal> stupid freenode
<apachelogger> nixternal: wanna skype
<apachelogger> ?
<apachelogger> we are having a development session 
<nixternal> for what? you gonna talk dirty to me or something?
<nixternal> i would if i would be of any good, but i am afraid i am not longer of any good
<apachelogger> nixternal: come on
<apachelogger> nixternal: what is your skype id?
<nixternal> the fact that you would ask what my id/handle is is proof enough that i am no longer of any good :)
<dantti> nixternal: that's the point
<apachelogger> nixternal: start your skype you blueheaded stepchild
<apachelogger> as a matter of fact you are in my contact list
<apachelogger> only skype's filter did not work
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: sure
<highvoltage> nixternal isn't blueheaded!!
<highvoltage> (is he?)
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: why are you not answering your phone?
<JontheEchidna> I just logged in
<JontheEchidna> oh, unless I left my work computer on when I left friday
<apachelogger> apparently you did
<apachelogger> oh
<JontheEchidna> hmm, my mic isn't working
<JontheEchidna> I'm going to try to get my mic working, so I'll hang up for a bit
<apachelogger> ok
<JontheEchidna> I don't get it. It should work :(
<apachelogger> use the pulseaudio control
<apachelogger> pavcontrol
<JontheEchidna> not using PA
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> that is your problem then
<apachelogger> valorie doesnt either
<apachelogger> because she always flames it
<apachelogger> with pa it works just fine
<JontheEchidna> I can't, since PA breaks jacksense
<apachelogger> you do not need jacksense
<apachelogger> now
<apachelogger> do you?
 * apachelogger does not even know that
 * apachelogger only wrote alsa, pa, phonon and amarok
 * apachelogger is the master of all audio
<JontheEchidna> yes, otherwise people can hear things coming out of my speakers even if I have headphones plugged ing
<JontheEchidna> sorta renders the point of headphones useless
<JontheEchidna> (jack sense isn't a software)
<apachelogger> odd
<JontheEchidna> brb
<nixternal> haha, love watching the sound issues. i remember these same issues 5 years ago too
<apachelogger> nixternal: can you go online now?
<nixternal> i am online, i am here talking to you aren't I/
<JontheEchidna> lol, look what kmix let me do: http://i.imgur.com/73GLL.png
<apachelogger> nixternal: in the skype
<nixternal> what will i or others get from me being on skype?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: that is usability right there
<apachelogger> no buttons ...
<apachelogger> ultimate usability
<nixternal> that is almost ubuntuesque
<apachelogger> nothing to do wrong
<dantti> apachelogger: nor right
<JontheEchidna> ironically, my webcam works without doing anything
<apachelogger> nixternal: skype?
<claydoh> apachelogger: methinks my laptop is a bit broken - I am dohbuoy in skype
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> go tweak some settings then
<JontheEchidna> let's see if this works on windows
<claydoh> bad sound, perhaps my speakers AND my headphone jack :(
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: how is your tweaking coming along?
<JontheEchidna> trying windows now
<apachelogger> if you had an n900 you could use that
<apachelogger> ...
<apachelogger> ;)
<JontheEchidna> ;-)
 * claydoh contemplates stealing my wifes phone lol
<valorie> apachelogger: liar! I'm using PA
<valorie> and I don't flame it
<valorie> I just reset everything in pavucontrol and it looks like my mic should work
<valorie> but unless you are being flooded by The 6ths
<valorie> it isn't
<apachelogger> valorie: ask the nice testing person
<valorie> it worked in 10.04, with pa
<apachelogger> use mac osx
<apachelogger> or beos
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: got it working with windows
<JontheEchidna> plz call
<apachelogger> claydoh: markey, markey: claydoh
<markey> claydoh: hey :)
<markey> nice to meet you
<apachelogger> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6FFHgDD21MI&feature=channel
<markey> apachelogger: no, we do *not* want to see videos of your boner
<markey> sorry.
<claydoh> markey: hello :)
<nixternal> for an hour plus, you all have been messing with audio to have a meeting...oh lord :p
<nixternal> if you have an android phone, just throw skype on it and be done with it already
<claydoh> nixternal:  I didn't have to fiddle, I ma lucky
<nixternal> oh, saw something about bad sound from ya
<apachelogger> claydoh: too much :D
<claydoh> nixternal: crappy laptop, pluggd in working headphones
<apachelogger> muesli: ping
<apachelogger> claydoh: Mamarok, Mamarok: claydoh
<apachelogger> silly
<apachelogger> silly silly
<apachelogger> this is getting silly
<apachelogger> stop it immediately
<apachelogger> muhahaha
<apachelogger> monty python <3
<apachelogger> claydoh: you are making weird noise
<apachelogger> nixternal: ping pin
<apachelogger> g
<apachelogger> we are talking about richards....
<apachelogger> you could rule them all
<apachelogger> if only you joined
<valorie> I'm going to quit -- it's just torture to see that someone's talking, and not be able to hear
<valorie> :(
<valorie> maybe another time, after a restart or something
<apachelogger> award <----
<JontheEchidna> \o/
<claydoh> my wife thinks I am wierd
<claydoh> or rather wierder for chatting online w/skype
<apachelogger> the guy here just said so too
<claydoh> luddite she is, with her galaxy S smartphone and all :(
<apachelogger> claydoh: also you are weird :P
<claydoh> apachelogger: sure :)
<claydoh> used to get at least an hour out of my battery, Skype must suck it dry
<claydoh> now I have to be quiet as I am in the room with the mrs and television
<claydoh> but skype is kewl
<apachelogger> we should do this more often
<claydoh> apachelogger: agreed it is quite nice to hear people, put voices with faces (amd texts)
<nixternal> you guys have video running too?
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> intarwebs sex
<nixternal> nice
<nixternal> wonder how skype would work on the cr-48
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: are you coming to hungry actually?
<apachelogger> erm
<apachelogger> hungary
<apachelogger> ;)
<JontheEchidna> what's in Hungary
<apachelogger> ok this is cracking me up
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: uds
<JontheEchidna> Is that UDS-O?
<apachelogger> in the cities of buda and pest
<apachelogger> aye
<JontheEchidna> I'll try
<apachelogger> wohooo
<valorie> heh, now youtube is being not only silent, but plays doublefast
<valorie> I think i'll uninstall skype!
 * apachelogger is dying here
 * apachelogger wonders where JontheEchidna go
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: I was wondering why nobody was talking
<JontheEchidna> maybe I got disconnected and it didn't tell me
<apachelogger> sec
<JontheEchidna> lol, now my mic is broken in windows :(
<apachelogger> :O
<apachelogger> reboot?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: http://paste.ubuntu.com/545804/
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: http://aplg.kollide.net/tmp/Faithless%20-%2010%20-%20Take%20The%20Long%20Way%20Home.mp3
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: do you have the song now?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: setting up windows media player now
<apachelogger> :D
<apachelogger> get vlc
<apachelogger> as a matter of fact phonon is probably going to use vlc as the xplatform backend recommendation
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: http://aplg.kollide.net/tmp/09%20-%20Hey%20Boy%20Hey%20Girl.ogg
<rbelem> apachelogger, ping
<apachelogger> rbelem: pong
<rbelem> apachelogger, http://paste.ubuntu.com/545809/
<rbelem> apachelogger, a draft of a script to generate debian/copyright
<rbelem> apachelogger, only works with cpp and GPL LGPL
<rbelem> apachelogger, what do you think?
<rbelem> apachelogger, it needs better license detection algorithm
<apachelogger> rbelem: need a library written in ruby :D
<rbelem> apachelogger, i hate maintain debian/copyright file, that's why i'm writing this script
<rbelem> apachelogger, :-)
<apachelogger> rbelem: in ruby please
<rbelem> apachelogger, never wrote something in ruby before
<apachelogger> rbelem: about time then :)
<rbelem> apachelogger, but why ruby?
<apachelogger> rbelem: cause I love ruby :)
<apachelogger> rbelem: or bash
<rbelem> hahahaha!
<apachelogger> bash is ultimate
 * rbelem is going to bed
<rbelem> apachelogger, g'night
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: are you still with us?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: yup
<apachelogger> ok
<apachelogger> ^^
<JontheEchidna> just a bit quiet ;-)
<JontheEchidna> my mic seems to have stopped working, though
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: say hello
<JontheEchidna> skype says it can't access my videocard and that I should restart. brb
<apachelogger> :P
<apachelogger> reboot
<JontheEchidna> restart skype, not the whole computer
<apachelogger> it is windows :D
<JontheEchidna> :D
<dantti> apachelogger: still up!? gnight then :P
<JontheEchidna> ha, it's not starting. maybe I should try rebooting and see if that will fix it :P
<apachelogger> dantti: nini :)
<JontheEchidna> hrm, it's not restarting either :s
<JontheEchidna> windows is teh broke
<dantti> apachelogger: btw update me if pk catalogs still doesn't work for you..
<valorie> sorry I didn't get to chat and laugh and sing with everyone
<valorie> I'll work on the skype problems later
<valorie> I promise
<apachelogger> dantti: ok :)
<dantti> valorie: buy an usb phone :)
<valorie> well, I actually have a set of earphone/mic thingies
<valorie> I'll try that
<valorie> it's uncomfortable, but at least it keeps out ambient noise
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: we are talking about racism and homophobia and stuff
<apachelogger> also I am smarter
<apachelogger> ;)
<JontheEchidna> where'd my audio go?
<valorie> dang it, I'm missing it
<valorie> :(
<valorie> my kind of discussion
<valorie> anyone know obse_scq ?
<valorie> I don't allow random people
<JontheEchidna> we definitely need to do that more often
<JontheEchidna> brb, booting back into lunix
<muesli> apachelogger: sup
<apachelogger> muesli: nvm
<apachelogger> I think I will go to bed soonish
<apachelogger> muesli: markey and I were wondering whether you want to join skype
<apachelogger> but since it is getting late
<apachelogger> or early....
<muesli> heh :)
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: at the least I had a proper headset this time. Last time I was speaking into a headphone plugged in to the microphone jack :P
<JontheEchidna> must have been over a year ago last time we did this
<apachelogger> :DDD
<muesli> apachelogger: got some users calling you?
<apachelogger> no just markey and me right now
<muesli> oh well, maybe next time. would have to find my headset in some box, since i just moved :-/
<apachelogger> muesli: where did you move to?
<muesli> just within germany. sold house, moved into a flat
<apachelogger> ooh
<apachelogger> germany :D
<apachelogger> nice
<shadeslayer> zomg party on thursday!
<shadeslayer> wheee
<shadeslayer> in other news, sandsmark is busy getting bookmark sync to rekonq
<shadeslayer> something i really wanted to do
<shadeslayer> :(
<shadeslayer> oh noes ... Python 2.7 transition going on ... i chose a very bad time to upgrade :/
<dantti> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> hi dantti 
<dantti> Riddell: hi, I have a problem with kpk :/ and would like to know what would be the best fix
<Riddell> dantti: what's up?
<dantti> Riddell: to work around a bug I made a copy of kdialog (the bad idea), and now with kdelibs 4.6 it turns out that it is crashing :(
<dantti> so what would be best have a mav-updates without this kdialog class or when 4.6 is on backports have kpk there too?
<Riddell> dantti: we can put an updated or patched version in kubuntu-ppa/beta alongside 4.6
<Riddell> as well as in natty
<dantti> I think tomorow I'll release a new version 0.6.3 with some bug fixes and some minor fixes, so maybe it could go alongside as you said (instead of the patched version)
<dantti> *minor features
<Riddell> yes we can get than in easily enough
<dantti> Riddell: go thanks :) now I have to finish it and ask fedora and suse to update too :(
<dantti> *good
<dantti> next time I'll be more carefull when coping kde libs stuff
<dantti> Riddell: Ah almost forgot there's a new patch for aptcc LP bug#691474
<Riddell> dantti: ok will look shortly
<dantti> :)
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Are you subscribed to ubuntu-devel-announce?  If not, you'd have known about that one.
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: http://i.imgur.com/A0UeF.png
<Quintasan> pure madness
<Quintasan> ScottK: Any idea where kcm-touchpad should show up when one uses KDE 4.4.5?
<CIA-39> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1208067 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/libqapt/src/globals.h SVN_SILENT: Fix a typo in the apidox
<ScottK> Quintasan: Shouldn't be any different than it was with 4.4.2, but my laptop is Maverick, so I can't check (Lucid systems here are all desktops)
<CIA-39> [muon] jmthomas * 1208070 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/ (9 files in 5 dirs) Misc. krazy2 fixes
<Quintasan> apachelogger: ping
<Quintasan> apachelogger: nvm, knowing me this won't work anyway, is there a guide/manual/how to debug crashes in Qt applications?
<droidslayer> Quintasan: lol
<droidslayer> Quintasan: use gdb
<steveire> Is there any chance of getting cmake 2.6.3 into Maverick? http://public.kitware.com/Bug/view.php?id=9414 Causes kdevelop cmake parsing to be unrealistically slow to parse any project which uses zlib (kdelibs, pim etc)
<steveire> cmake 2.8.3 *
<droidslayer> Quintasan: gdb appname -> run from gdb shell - > crash -> backtrace 
<steveire> See also http://itk.org/Bug/view.php?id=11049
<droidslayer> Backtrace as in type backtrace on gdb shell
<ScottK> steveire: As a general rule no.  If there's a patch we can backport to fix that problem, that's probably doable.  Getting the entire release in is unlikely unless that's about the only change in it.
<Riddell> it could go into backports for a quick fix
<Riddell> although it needs to get into natty first
<steveire> Hmm, well I don't know enough about the problem, but I'll see if I can find something cherry-pickable
<Quintasan> droidslayer: cool story bro, however I'm not sure if I can understand this :O
<droidslayer> 0_o
<steveire> Hmm, looks like it is indeed.
<droidslayer> Quintasan: its quite easy really
<Quintasan> droidslayer: http://paste.ubuntu.com/545978/
<droidslayer> So I hear Europe is buried in snow
<Quintasan> droidslayer: +4*C in here
<droidslayer> Quintasan: exception to my statement :-P
<Quintasan> droidslayer: and I'm crazy enough to want to fix this
<droidslayer> Quintasan: now read the backtrace from line 24..  it will show the last function called at. the top and at the bottom you see the eventloop 
<Quintasan> #31 0x00007ffff7aa7362 in QEventLoop::processEvents (this=<value optimized out>, flags=...)
<Quintasan>     at kernel/qeventloop.cpp:149
<Quintasan> this?
<steveire> bug 692595
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 692595 in cmake (Ubuntu) "zlib.h version fix should be cherry-picked" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/692595
<droidslayer> That's the qt eventloop afaik
<droidslayer> Go to line 24...  that's where your program crashes
<Quintasan> droidslayer: line 24 of the paste or #24 at backtrace? :P
<droidslayer> Line 24 of paste :-P
<Quintasan> #0  0x00007ffff3f66ba5 in raise () from /lib/libc.so.6
<Quintasan> it starts here
<JontheEchidna> Line 5 of the paste is where the problem is at
<Quintasan> lol
<JontheEchidna> it's trying to get an element in a QList past the end of the QList
<JontheEchidna> ASSERT failure in QList<T>::at: "index out of range",
<JontheEchidna> in the QtEmuEnvironment::getVersion() function
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: and how can I check where in the source this might occur?
<Quintasan> ohh
<droidslayer> JontheEchidna: so like...  accessing stuff beyond a array?
<JontheEchidna> look for the .at() function being used in that function
<JontheEchidna> droidslayer: yes
<droidslayer> JontheEchidna: isn't the backtrace supposed to say that?  Why is it after run?
<JontheEchidna> lines 0-4 say that it raised an assert
<CIA-39> [muon] jmthomas * 1208073 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/ (9 files in 9 dirs) Various string fixes
<JontheEchidna> and the assert appears in th command line output
<droidslayer> What's a assert?
<JontheEchidna> http://www.cplusplus.com/reference/clibrary/cassert/assert/
<JontheEchidna> it catches situations that aren't supposed to happen
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: http://paste.ubuntu.com/545984/
<JontheEchidna> so that it can crash a bit more gracefully (in this case without actually trying to access memory past the qlist)
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: is line 107 the problematic one?
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: yes
<droidslayer> Ahhh
<JontheEchidna> most likely the findVersion process didn't return a proper version line
<JontheEchidna> to fix this, I'd check the size of the infoStringList has 5 or not, and return an empty string if it doesn't since there's probably an error
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: versionString = infoStringList.at(5);
<Quintasan> what is the .at(5) doing?
<JontheEchidna> taking the 6th string in the infoStringList
<droidslayer> Yep ^^
<Quintasan> and if it doesn't exists it makes our app crash niceley
<Quintasan> nicely*
<JontheEchidna> right
<ScottK> steveire: Looking into it.
<steveire> Thanks
 * Quintasan just noticed his C++ ability is actually useless
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: How do I check for the size of something? sizeof()?
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: for QList, either size() or count() will work
<droidslayer> Quintasan: read api docs dude
<droidslayer> Qt has amazing docs
<Quintasan> droidslayer: too much bother to do this :P
<droidslayer> :-P
<JontheEchidna> I'd check the size right before doign any at() stuff, and return QString() if the size is not correct
<droidslayer> I actually have the api docs installed :-D
<JontheEchidna> bbiab, walking the dog
<droidslayer> rbelem: congrats!!  ...  but for what :-P
<Quintasan> droidslayer: would something trivial as if ((int) infoStringList.size() == 5) { /*something here*/ } work in this case?
<droidslayer> No need for int there I think
<droidslayer> But apart from that....  it should work
<droidslayer> Add a else case when that comparison fails
<rbelem> droidslayer, my son born almost two weeks ago :-)
<droidslayer> Ahhh
<droidslayer> rbelem: congrats!!!
<droidslayer> Now I have to go and study....  :-D
<Quintasan> ffff
<droidslayer> Quintasan: have fun... ;-)
<Quintasan> droidslayer: I'm not sure if I understand this :P
<droidslayer> Quintasan: what part?
<Quintasan> checking for size
<hrw> hi guys
<Quintasan> well, I know how to check for the size but I'm not sure what I should return in case it fails
<ScottK> Hello hrw
<droidslayer> Quintasan: JontheEchidna said qstring()
<hrw> kdebugdialog has "Disable add debug output" checked.
<hrw> so it should not generate any noise - right?
<Quintasan> droidslayer: http://paste.ubuntu.com/545988
<Quintasan> like this?
<hrw> 16:50 hrw@home:~$ ll /tmp/xsession-hrw  /tmp/fileoribE7  -h
<hrw> -rw------- 1 hrw hrw 3,9G 2010-12-20 16:50 /tmp/fileoribE7
<hrw> lrwxrwxrwx 1 hrw hrw   15 2010-12-20 11:45 /tmp/xsession-hrw -> /tmp/fileoribE7
<droidslayer> Quintasan: more like return QString()
 * hrw -> vt1 to killall kde to get 4GB of /tmp/ back
<droidslayer> Quintasan: ok bye....  need2study... :-P
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: if (infoStringList.size() != 6) { return QString(); }
<Riddell> hrw: why do you have a massive xsession file in /tmp ?
<hrw> Riddell: maybe because ~/.xsession-errors -> /dev/null?
<hrw> Riddell: I got 25GB ~/.xsession-errors
<hrw> full of kde noise
<hrw> with kdebugdialog with 'disable add debug output' set
<CIA-39> [muon] jmthomas * 1208079 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/libmuon/DownloadModel/DownloadDelegate.cpp Consistency for context messages
<hrw> http://pastebin.com/8JYqsyMH is contents of current file
<hrw> I just restarted x11
<hrw> /bin/sh: LC_ALL: nie znaleziono polecenia
<hrw> ops
<hrw> System plików            rozm. użyte dost. %uż. zamont. na
<hrw> none                  3,9G     -     -   -  /tmp
<Riddell> hrw: I'm not convinced it's listening to that disable all debug output tickbox
<Riddell> hrw: are any of the individual tickboxes ticked?
<hrw> Riddell: yes
<hrw> ops, no - none are ticked
 * hrw -> vt1 again. this will will use "kill -9" on k* tasks
<Riddell> don't have a mysterious second copy of kdelibs around that would explain why it's ignoring the normal settings?
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: hope this works, thanks
<Quintasan> lol
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: at worst, whatever is wanting the version will get an empty string, so if there is a GUI label wanting to display that it might be empty, but it shouldn't crash
<Quintasan> That should be enough
<Quintasan> QtEmu is as good as dead
<hrw> Riddell: nope
<Quintasan> I think noone cares about this anymore but I kinda like it.
<JontheEchidna> it appears to still be in alpha
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: it's in alpha since 2009 and I don't think I saw any new commits
<hrw> ok. time to kill nepomuk and forget that it exists again + teach akonadi about remote cals
<Quintasan> FTBFS FFFFFFUUUU-
<CIA-39> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1208082 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/libqapt/CMakeLists.txt Version bump for impending 1.0.90 (1.1 beta2) release
<CIA-39> [muon] jmthomas * 1208083 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/ (installer/main.cpp muon/main.cpp updater/main.cpp) Version bump for impending 1.0.90 (1.1 beta2) release
<hrw> [/usr/bin/nepomukservicestub] "/usr/bin/nepomukservicestub(26211)" Soprano: "Invalid argument (1)": "Cannot remove the empty context"
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: it seems that we're not allowed to use a return there
<Quintasan> /tmp/buildd/qtemu-2.0~alpha1/qtemuenvironment.cpp:85:54: error: return-statement with a value, in function returning 'void'
<JontheEchidna> oh
<hrw> one source of noise less. some apps will complain now about lack of nepomuk ;(
<JontheEchidna> then just return;, returning nothing
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: instead of return QString();?
<JontheEchidna> right, just return;
<JontheEchidna> though that means that it is a pretty useless function
<ScottK> hrw: nepomuk is (for better or for worse) not considered optional, so it's not suprising there are complaints.
<Quintasan> well, if it fixes something then it is not useless :P
<JontheEchidna> oh, unless versionChecked is a class member variable
<JontheEchidna> yeah, that code is using bad style by not differentiating between local and member variables
<hrw> ScottK: I can symlink ~/.xsession-errors to /media/storage - there should be ~300GB free. but this space will end in few days due to nepomuk..
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: one thing, any idea why sudo makes pbuilder use /root/.pbuilderrc instead of mine?
<JontheEchidna> because sudo is running it as root? I dunno
<ScottK> Not much we can do about nepmuk's requiredness at a distro level.
<ScottK> Quintasan: It's because environment handling with sudo changed in natty.
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: http://paste.ubuntu.com/545991 not sure what to do with this
<Quintasan> -lQtNetwork?
<JontheEchidna> yeah
<Quintasan> ScottK: oh, I just copied my .pbuilderrc to /root and it worked :P
<hrw> now time to reinstall kdepim-dbg and report useless report bug against akonadi/kcal
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: where do I put this, in CMakeLists.txt?
<JontheEchidna> target_link_libraries
<hrw> btw - do I have to restart X11 session to make akonadi use akonadi-dbg for resolving symbols?
<ScottK> You shouldn't
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: it has some lines like ${QT_QTCORE_LIBRARY} . I assume ${QT_QTNETWORK_LIBRARY} will do just fine
<ScottK> cmake 2.8.3 FTBFS  in Natty due to linker problems.  If the build system explains why, I'm missing it.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/545992/ - Suggestions welcome.
 * Quintasan <3 libeatmydata in pbuilder
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: awesome, it built
<JontheEchidna> <3
<Quintasan> omfg it works
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: <3
<Quintasan> cookies for JontheEchidna
<JontheEchidna> \o/
<Quintasan> ahaha
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: http://i.imgur.com/AT5G2.png
<Quintasan> LO
<Quintasan> :O
<Quintasan> huh
<Quintasan> it works though
<JontheEchidna> lol
<Quintasan> If I have some time in future I will fix this
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: that's just a temporary fix and I think I could fix it and then upload it
<Quintasan> in case someone still uses QtEmu
<Quintasan> ScottK: installing at updating Lucid
<ScottK> Quintasan: Cool.
 * Quintasan looks for his long-forgotten ICQ number
<Quintasan> ScottK: we want to know if ICQ basically works?
<ScottK> Quintasan: Yes.  Becuase the 4.4.5 upload subsumed an exisiting SRU for fixing that.
<ScottK> Quintasan: We also need general feedback on how all of KDE SC works.
 * Quintasan is not sure what subsumed means but that's a sure nice word
<Quintasan> ScottK: Great, I think I will report back today
<Quintasan> Unless my ISP decides to do something with their hardware today -_-
<ScottK> Quintasan: Good.  Feedback needs to be in the bug where ubuntu-sru will see it.
<Quintasan> ScottK: Could you give me the bug #?
<ScottK> Quintasan: https://launchpad.net/bugs/691068
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 691068 in oxygen-icons (Ubuntu Lucid) "SRU tracking bug for KDE 4.4.5/8 update in Lucid" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<hrw> http://websvn.kde.org/?view=revision&revision=1207304 - can someone backport it to 4.4.8 kdepim?
<ScottK> hrw: 4.4.9 is coming out in a week or two, IIRC.
<hrw> ScottK: ok
<hrw> I am starting to consider mv ~/.kde ~/.kde-backup (+ same for nepomuk/akonadi/whatever kde4 uses)
<hrw> akonadi complains when nepomuk is not running. nepomuk uses soprano and generates insane amount of crap debugs
<hrw> [/usr/bin/nepomukservicestub] "/usr/bin/nepomukservicestub(32465)" Soprano: "SQLExecDirect failed on query 'sparql insert into graph <urn:nepomuk:local:3aa5381c-c593-4678-b1aa-111c02308128> { <mailto:david.gilbert@linaro.org> <http://www.semanticdesktop.org/ontologies/2007/03/22/nco#emailAddress> "david.gilbert@linaro.org"^^<http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema#string> . }' (iODBC Error: [OpenLink][Virtuoso iODBC Driver][Virtuoso Server]SR014: F
<hrw> I am starting to fear akonadi powered kdepim
<ScottK> hrw: We plan to be careful about moving to it as default.
<hrw> ScottK: at one moment we will have to as upstream will stop maintain 4.4 branch
<hrw> I do not want to go to claws-mail or evolution/thunderbird.
<ScottK> hrw: Yes, but our current plan for Natty is to have kdepim as default and kdepim2 in universe for crazy people.
<ScottK> So that gives it another half-year to get better.
<hrw> but I have a strange feeling that in 2011 I will start to move from kde to anything else
<ScottK> Let's hope not
<hrw> amount of subsystems starts to be scary. add amount of subsystem names... soprano, nepomuk, akonadi which needs each other and cant cope if any fails in strange way. nothing gives informations 'look: XYZ failed to do ABC on DFG' - few hundred lines of debug output instead
<hrw> Solid still calls hal?
<hrw> QStringList Solid::Backends::Hal::HalManager::findDeviceByDeviceInterface(Solid::DeviceInterface::Type)  error:  "org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown" 
<ScottK> hrw: Shouldn't if you don't have it installed.
<ScottK> Whine to upstream about that one.
<hrw> yep, will do
 * hrw -> bugs.kde.org to flood
<Quintasan> hurrr
<Quintasan> anyone running KDE in KVM?
<ScottK> re: my earlier problem of cmake 2.8.3 failing to build a link time on Natty, 2.8.2 links fine.
<Riddell> ScottK: mm?  I just built it fine
<ScottK> Riddell: OK.  It's possible I ran out of disk space at that moment.  I was close.
<Riddell> I synced it from debian too
<ScottK> Cool.
<Riddell> building it on maverick now
<ScottK> I'll do steveire's SRU then.
<Riddell> ScottK: SRU with what?
<ScottK> Riddell: He found a one line change that fixes the problem
<ScottK> Riddell: See Bug #692595
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 692595 in cmake (Ubuntu Natty) "zlib.h version fix should be cherry-picked" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/692595
<Quintasan> hmmmmmm
<hrw> kde bug 260809 
<Quintasan> std vga driver is kinda slow
<ubottu> KDE bug 260809 in general "[regression] Rename window does not give easy way to just rename tab" [Normal,Unconfirmed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=260809
<Riddell> ScottK: ah hah, clever steveire 
<Riddell> ScottK: I may as well do the backport anyway for the other 2.8.3 changes
<ScottK> Riddell: I'm fine with a backport, but I think this is SRU worthy.  I've about got the testbuild done.
<steveire> It wasn't all my work, but I'll happily take all the credit :)
<Riddell> ScottK: yep
<ScottK> steveire: Sometimes knowing who to ask is the most important thing.
<Quintasan> ScottK: upgrading
<hrw> kde bug 167852 is fun ;(
<ubottu> KDE bug 167852 in xinerama "Panels on shared screen edges not included in strut area" [Normal,New] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=167852
<Quintasan> hmm, the upgrade will take a while, I'm going to do my homewok then
<Riddell> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kdevelop-4.2-beta
<Riddell> dantti: can you check the debdiff on bug 691474 is ok?  it missed out one hunk of the patch which doesn't seem to be relevant for 0.6.8
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 691474 in packagekit (Ubuntu Maverick) "Installed Software Partly Displayed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/691474
<Riddell> dantti: also could you add a comment with a test case for verification?
<shadeslayer> ScottK: i think im subscribed to that one, but i might have missed it under the ton of bug mail
 * ScottK gives Riddell a little whack for ~ppa1 versions in the archive (kdevelop).
<ScottK> Glad to see it in though.
<ScottK> Riddell: Did you sort out the packagekit build failure yet?  If not, I was going to ask a mozillaish person to look at it.  I'm sure it's their fault somehow.
<Riddell> ScottK: I've got a cold today, bad concentration, kdevelop's versioning is the victim
<ScottK> Riddell: Understand.  We've all done it a time or two.
<Riddell> "checking for PK_BROWSER_PLUGIN... no"  needs digging in to find out what the check is there
<Riddell> it's not fixed anyway
<Quintasan> ScottK: Oh god, this is next to impossible, ICQ somehow doesn't show me any account number and tells me to use my email address, and Kopete won't let you type letters there :)
<ScottK> Sigh.  That's not good.
<ScottK> apachelogger: ^^^ Help.
<ScottK> Quintasan: How's the rest?
<Quintasan> Well, Kinda works
<Quintasan> Everything's fine, the performance is good for for a kvm machine
<ScottK> ICQ broken is not a regression, so we can leave that for the moment.
<Quintasan> If I stumble upon something I will let you know.
<ScottK> Please put the positive report in the bug.
<Quintasan> installing restricted extras works
<ScottK> Riddell: micahg is going to have a look at the mozilla bits of packagekit later tonight.
<ScottK> kdevelop FTBFS on armel is just archive skew.  I'll retry it in ~45 minutes
<ScottK> nixternal: Can haz powerpc?
<Quintasan> grrrrr
<Quintasan> ScottK: well, I your UNI is your profile number, but I kind of can't login
<Quintasan> Says password is wrong
<Quintasan> brrr
<Quintasan> I'm going to do my homework first
<barraponto> are there packages for the latest beta of kdevelop/kdevplatform ?
<ScottK> Yes
<ScottK> nixternal: Nevermind.  Found the same problem on arm, so trying with that hardware.
<dantti> Riddell: the debdiff seems fine, and the test case if just install his bank .deb file
<dantti> s/if/is
#kubuntu-devel 2010-12-21
<CIA-39> [muon] jmthomas * 1208223 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/installer/ (Transaction.cpp Transaction.h) svn add. This has broken the build for quite a while without me noticing it...
<jussi> o/
<sourcemaker> is there a known packaging problem related to kde 4.6 BETA2? kmail has been removed (4:4.4.8-0ubuntu2~maverick1~ppa3 <> 4:4.4.8-0ubuntu1~maverick1~ppa2) ?
<yofel> shadeslayer: there?
<yofel> shadeslayer: anyway, can you backport kdepim to beta ppa too? (with ~ppa4 so it's higher than in updates)
<Riddell> yofel: why does kdepim need to go into beta again?
<Riddell> oh I see, version number is smaller than updates PPA so people upgrading have problems
<Mamarok> could somebody with more bugtracker foo remove Amarok from this entry? It links to Amarok 1.4 which is not shipped anymore and unmaintained
<Riddell> Mamarok: which?
<Mamarok> oops, forgot that one :) -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/avahi/+bug/62842
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 62842 in rhythmbox (Ubuntu) "Rhythmbox & daap with itunes 7, 8, 9, 10 doesn't work correctly" [Low,Triaged]
<Riddell> closed
<Riddell> it's a shame daap doesn't work, it was good fun to be able to browse other people's collections at conferences when it did briefly work
<Riddell> just another evil point to apple
<droidslayer> Bug 692651 ...  any ideas?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 692651 in kdeutils (Ubuntu) "Ark : when creating a zip file Ark doesn't encode accents properly (i.e. "é" "è" etc.)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/692651
<Mamarok> Riddell: Daap does work in Amarok, it just depends on the version
<Mamarok> of Daap I mean
<maco> Riddell: it works fine to view the daap shares of other free software users
<maco> Riddell: its *only* apple itunes shares that don't work, because they're encrypted
<maco> you can still get the diddly dee music off my lappy at UDSes :)
<maco> or could, assuming i go to more udses....
<droidslayer> So Skype says that apachelogger_ is a female....  hmmmm
<jussi01> droidslayer: he is! :D
 * apachelogger_ thought that the nice skype test call lady might became a man if the caller is female
<apachelogger_> it did not
<apachelogger_> which I find sad
<apachelogger_> markey: why did you call me at 6?
<apachelogger_> in the morning :D
<apachelogger_> that is the odd thing about it ^^
<markey> apachelogger_: the idea was to get you out of bed, and overall just annoy you
<markey> apachelogger_: it wasn't really me
<markey> apachelogger_: was a cron job
<markey> :p
<apachelogger_> ah, I see
<apachelogger_> well
<markey> like that guy who called me the other day: "Yes, hello?" "Hahahahaha!"
<markey> that is fun
<apachelogger_> hm
<apachelogger_> BTW: I really like the ECMA scripting for configuration management of desktops.
<apachelogger_> Keep up the good work.
<apachelogger_> now see
<apachelogger_> that is one reason I would not want to work in the linux mint team
<droidslayer> jussi01_: haha
<apachelogger_> http://aplg.kollide.net/images/avatar/snapshot123.png
<apachelogger_> I do love jimbo :D
<apachelogger_> JontheEchidna: so, what to do about quickaccessy?
<apachelogger_> can we boot it?
 * apachelogger_ probably asks  the 5th time or so
<JontheEchidna> I guess. I'm not really maintaining it anymore
 * Riddell grabs the new akonadi for packaging
<apachelogger_> JontheEchidna: lets do it away then
<apachelogger_> on that note
<apachelogger_> did we not want to add something else?
<apachelogger_> oh
<apachelogger_> trash applet?
 * apachelogger_ seems to remember a bug report about that
<ScottK> Anyone have any ideas about why kdevelop-php would FTBFS only on armel and powerpc?
<ScottK> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdevelop-php/1.1.80-0ubuntu1
<apachelogger_> it doesnt like them
<ScottK> I can replicate the failure on our arm boxes.
<apachelogger_> /usr/bin/kdev-pg-qt falls over
<apachelogger_> maybe a datatype thing?
<apachelogger_> seems a bit random TBH
<apachelogger_> ScottK: can you paste kdevelop-php-1.1.80/parser/php.g line 1095
<apachelogger_> or maybe 1090 to 2000
<ScottK> apachelogger_: That's the end of the file.
<apachelogger_> what do lines 1090 to 1095 look like?
<ScottK> Getting
<ScottK> } // end of namespace Php
<ScottK> :]
<ScottK> -- kate: space-indent on; indent-width 4; tab-width 4; replace-tabs on; auto-insert-doxygen on; mode KDevelop-PG[-Qt]
<apachelogger_> hmmmmm
<apachelogger_> interesting
<ScottK> Whith a couple of blank lines thrown in that quassel helpfully omitted
<apachelogger_> is that kdevelop-pg-qt the latest version?
<ScottK> It is.
<ScottK> I also tried to build against git head and it failed there too on arm
<ScottK> Same error.
<apachelogger_> maybe talk to people in #kdevelop
<apachelogger_> surely they will have some idea what could be going wrong
<ScottK> Perhaps.
<ScottK> I need to be offline most of today.
<ScottK> Is there someone who you might suggest for this while I'm away?
<apachelogger_> uh swweet, synaptiks actually manages to turn off my touchpad when typing
<apachelogger_> <3
<apachelogger_> ScottK: shadeslayer ;)
<apachelogger_> otherwise I could try harass someone later on
<droidslayer> Sorry cant do a lot of stuff...  trying to be of some use by handling bug reports but other than that ill be available after 1st Jan
<apachelogger> Riddell: what do we do for the xmas party?
<apachelogger> Nightrose: did your upgrade problem resolve yet?
<droidslayer> apachelogger: can we haz ponies for Xmas
<droidslayer> Or unicorns
<Riddell> apachelogger: game of Doom?
<apachelogger> we can, if you tell me how to implement
<apachelogger> Riddell: what is that?
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> brb
<droidslayer> Doom
<droidslayer> The game
<Riddell> you know, the pre-Quake game from ID
<droidslayer> Riddell: s/doom/call of duty
<Riddell> that sounds new and fangled
<droidslayer> It is...
<droidslayer> I wish we had steam for Linux
<Riddell> game of kpat then?
<apachelogger> kpat is not networkable is it ^^
<apachelogger> http://qt-apps.org/news/?id=340
<apachelogger> nice
<ScottK> apachelogger: Sounds like a decent GSoC project for someone.
<apachelogger> ScottK: kpat for network?
<ScottK> yes
<apachelogger> *nod*
<droidslayer> apachelogger: old
<apachelogger> also someone could make systemsettings not suck
 * ScottK notices the new digikam and wonders who's on it.
 * apachelogger thinks we should start collecting ideas for GSoC
<droidslayer> Hmmm...  I plan on participating in gsoc 2011
<apachelogger> ScottK: that makes me wonder where lure got lost to
<droidslayer> apachelogger: yeah
<ScottK> apachelogger: Yes.  I've wondered the same.
<ScottK> On a similar note I emailed awen to let him know his 4.4.5 packages were finally in lucid-proposed.  Got a nice reply.  He's currently very busy with having an actual job, but does expect to return.
<apachelogger> sweet
<apachelogger> droidslayer: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/GSoC2011Ideas
<droidslayer> apachelogger: onice
<droidslayer> Well...  me and aakshay will work on language selector after exams
<apachelogger> sweet
<ScottK> droidslayer: In what century does "after exams" arrive?
<droidslayer> ScottK: 1 Jan 2011
<ScottK> OK.
<apachelogger> ^^
<droidslayer> I got my exams postponed to attend uds and after that all I've had are exams
<Riddell> droidslayer: oh?  what do you expect to do on language selector?
<droidslayer> Riddell: un python it
<droidslayer> Effectively make it not break....
<Riddell> do talk to jlayt about it too, he's doing work upstream on the language bits
<droidslayer> UI update as well
<droidslayer> Riddell: ok
<Riddell> ideally it would all be upstream, it would use packagekit or the like to install language packs
<Riddell> I don't know how cross-distro the im-selector stuff is though, that needs investigation
<droidslayer> Hmm ....  like use a dbus call to install stuff?
<ScottK> Riddell: Would you have time to email lure and inquire about his well being and let him know we miss him?
<Riddell> packagekit is dbus yes
<apachelogger> Riddell: the thing is that every distro has their tools anyway, and a lot of the stuff actually depends on how the specific distro actually does l10n
<Riddell> apachelogger: which is a bug :)
<apachelogger> e.g. suse would be difficult to adress at all
<Riddell> distro tools are a bug :)
<apachelogger> yes they are
<Riddell> suse is a large bug in that respect!
<maco> hahaha
<maco> yast...
<droidslayer> Lol
 * apachelogger would love yast if it had any sort of good structure
<ScottK> Generically I agree, but until the cross-distro tools support all the use cases of the distro tools, switching is problemative.
<Riddell> droidslayer: anyway, the setting the system language stuff is currently done by language-selector and it would be best to have that in the KDE language UI and jlayt may have plans for that
<droidslayer> So webkit versioning mess might coming our way with a qt 4.8 release
<apachelogger> my kmail i the broken :(
<droidslayer> Riddell: wait...  your talking about language selector qt right?
<apachelogger> anyhow, to do language magic upstream one would first need to find out what exactly distros need to do, how they do it right now and how to transition to a new global approach
<droidslayer> Or the whole language selector?
<apachelogger> that is 2 years of work, approx 5 million EUR
<droidslayer> :-P
<apachelogger> so I would go and look for some governmental funding
<ScottK> Well we'd also need distros to stop doing silly things like stripping out per language language packs to make their own per language language packs.
<apachelogger> I hear the european union loves giving money to projects ;) ;) ;)
<ScottK> As long as we're using Rosetta, the discussion of upstreaming stuff is pointless.
<Riddell> droidslayer: what's the difference?
<droidslayer> Riddell: language selector qt is just one 70 line python file
<Riddell> apachelogger: that's all stuff jlayt is looking into
<droidslayer> Language selector....  is....  a whole project
<Riddell> ScottK: Lure hasn't done much for some time, but I can indeed send him a christmas e-mail
<ScottK> Riddell: Thanks.  
<apachelogger> Riddell: I do not envy him then
<ScottK> I spot three Kubuntu packages in http://udd.debian.org/cgi-bin/ubuntu_ftbfs.cgi - If someone wants to do fixes, I'll gladly sponsor them later today or tomorrow.
<droidslayer> So like ill start on 3 projects in Jan
<droidslayer> Whee
<Riddell> does gtk-oxygen make emacs die for other people?
<droidslayer> Riddell: use vim..  http://xkcd.com/378/
<droidslayer> Wait no
<droidslayer> Emacs >>> vim
<maco> hahaha
<apachelogger> thats better
<maco> does the "configure sharing" in folder properties in dolphin do squat diddly for anyone else?
<droidslayer> maco: its broken
<apachelogger> well
<maco> oh good not just me
<apachelogger> rbelem is fixing it
<apachelogger> or fixed it
<apachelogger> WIP or something
 * droidslayer waves fist at apachelogger 
<maco> just as long as it isnt a sign of disk corruption :)
<apachelogger> droidslayer: want another ride? :P
<droidslayer> apachelogger: heh :-P
<apachelogger> oh oh oh oh oh oh oh oh oh oh
<apachelogger> so
<apachelogger> I am using windows
<droidslayer> :-\
<apachelogger> and Dell has this very nice help center thingy
<droidslayer> Yep....
<apachelogger> and that thingy incorporates a system check thingy
<apachelogger> which is super nice
<apachelogger> checks disk smart stuff and cpu extension working and whatnot
<droidslayer> apachelogger: the one that tests graphics etc?
<apachelogger> dunno, I aborted it while CPU testing
<apachelogger> supposedly it does graphics to
<droidslayer> It does...
<apachelogger> anyhow, having such a thing for Linux would be super awesom
<apachelogger> e
<droidslayer> And i agree its super awesome
<droidslayer> There is
<apachelogger> quite the large project
<apachelogger> but generally
<droidslayer> Phronix test suite
<apachelogger> ehm
<apachelogger> no
<droidslayer> Phronix test suite
<apachelogger> phronix test suite is made so that silly people can make silly benchmarks
<droidslayer> I think it does the same thing
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> eat your hardware
<apachelogger> but the use is different
<apachelogger> also that test suite is not accessible for the user
<apachelogger> plus it does siilly things IIRC
<droidslayer> Never tried it
<apachelogger> so what I would want is an integrated solution that ensures relability of the system
<apachelogger> integration is key there
<ScottK> Riddell: If you have time for binary New in the course of your archive-admin duties, there's a backports New in maverick that needs attending to (since it's my upload technically, I feel I shoulnd't do it).
<droidslayer> Hmm
<droidslayer> Anyways... Gtg and study... :-(
<Riddell> ScottK: yes I'll do that today
<Riddell> steveire: what's the purpose of this file usr/lib/qt4/plugins/sqldrivers/libqsqlite3.so in akonadi?
<ScottK> Riddell: Thanks.
<apachelogger> well, my kmail cannot send mails
<apachelogger> awesome
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> steveire: ping
<apachelogger> Riddell: sqlite support
<apachelogger> Riddell: needs to be split
<apachelogger> sqlite for mobile, mysql for desktop
<apachelogger> so ultimately we would have both in packages that go like akonadi-dbdriver-$db or somthing like that
<steveire> Riddell: I think the qt sqlite driver was not good enough, so that's one that works. I don't know the details
<Riddell> how does akonadi chose which database to use?
<ScottK> santa_ on #debian-qt-kde was discussing improving Akonadi packaging yesterday (they are prepping 4.6 packages for an unofficial repository) and so whoever takes this one might want to coordinat on naming if nothing else.
<steveire> There's a cmake switch for the default, and I think a configu file to change it
<Riddell> I think I'll leave that file unpackaged for now and there should be a todo item to investigate getting kubuntu mobile to use akonadi with sqlite
<apachelogger> steveire: grantlee on windows is the broken
<apachelogger> building I mean
<steveire> Really? 0.1.7?
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> with Qt SDK
<apachelogger> also I know why :P
 * Riddell wonders why apachelogger is building grantlee on windows
<apachelogger> also I know how to fix it :P
<steveire> How's that?
<apachelogger> sec
<apachelogger> steveire: http://gitorious.org/grantlee/grantlee/blobs/master/CMakeLists.txt#line29
<apachelogger> this line messes things up
<apachelogger> as pointed out by the comment above plugin loading will fail if plugins were built with nodbg but Qt with and vice versa
<apachelogger> now since you cannot know whether Qt was built with or without you cannot use that line
<steveire> And that fails at build time?
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> runtime
<apachelogger> it just fails to load the plugins
<apachelogger> that is the horrible thing about it
<steveire> Oh. You said building above
 * apachelogger spent a whole afternoon hunting this down
<apachelogger> oh, yeah, my bad :)
<apachelogger> anyhow
<steveire> Well, presumably the plugins are built at the same time as the rest, so you do know.
<apachelogger> what you should be doing is use add_definitions(${QT_DEFINITIONS})
<apachelogger> steveire: yeah, but the current defintion does not take the knowing into account
<apachelogger> if you use QT_DEFINTIONS (which comes from FindQt4) you are always in line with Qt
<apachelogger> so I would remove the whole if MINGW part and instead add the Qt definitions below
<apachelogger> Riddell: I am now using a working operating system :P
<steveire> Ok, I'll try that out later
<apachelogger> http://paste.ubuntu.com/546270/
<apachelogger> steveire: yeah, just get the Qt SDK with unpatched 0.1.7 it will fail to load plugins :)
 * apachelogger needs to wipe his akonadi/kdepim setup since it is hopelessly broken :(
<steveire> You shouldn't need the add_definitions either if QT_USE_FILE is used (which it is)
<skamster> hello all
<Riddell> hi skamster 
<skamster> i've got a plasmoid which is written in python.. my problem is, that i've got some plugins in subfolders, when i create the plasmoid out of it, the path isn't alright anymore (as it seems), so it didn't find any plugins
<skamster> how is the structure of subfolders in plasmoids to access them as well?
<Riddell> you can use locate() to find where things are installed to in KDE
<apachelogger> oh
<Riddell> skamster: http://api.kde.org/4.x-api/kdelibs-apidocs/kdecore/html/classKStandardDirs.html
<apachelogger> skamster: you mean plugins inside your plasmoid folder?
<ScottK> Currently I'm (as a test) tethered to my Droid and accessing the Internet that way.
<ScottK> The amazingly complex procedure to make this work on Kubuntu Maverick was:
<ScottK> 1.  Connect the phone to the computer via USB.
<ScottK> 2.  Enable tethering in the Droid's system settings.
<ScottK> 3.  There is no 3.  The rest just happened automagically.
<highvoltage> ScottK: nice :)
<skamster> apachelog: yes, not default-plugins (if they exists) but written in own code, in the projects in subfolders :)
<apachelogger> Sput: when do we get mobile quassel?
<skamster> i've also a standaloneversion, which works :)
<apachelogger> skamster: you should be able to access them thru plasma
<ScottK> Now I just realized (after I switched) I need to print something, which means I need to be on my network ....
<apachelogger> at least in the ecma engine you can
<apachelogger> sec
<skamster> mh, isn't there just a path-change possible? 
<skamster> or is it also zippet when installed?
<Riddell> skamster: line 232 might be something like what you want http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/KDE/kdeutils/printer-applet/printer-applet.py?revision=1178278&view=markup
<apachelogger> skamster: http://api.kde.org/4.x-api/kdelibs-apidocs/plasma/html/classPlasma_1_1Package.html#aa59691ae2afda105112147eb9779f259
<Riddell> steveire: these tickboxes to turn on and off addressbooks and calendars in kontact 4.6 are tricksy, they're off by default and it just seems like the apps aren't working
<apachelogger> not sure if that is what you want to do ^^
<steveire> Riddell: I also have problems with that. Tokoe is willing to listen to better solutions
<skamster> thanks to all, Riddel: the second one could be a nice thing, i have to try.. this is my pluginmanager, maybe then it's easier to see the problem.. :) http://pastebin.com/c5weaY52
<Riddell> steveire: well turn them on by default surely?
 * maco agrees with Riddell
<Riddell> steveire: otherwise kontact 4.6 seems to be working well here, congratulations :)
<Riddell> steveire: do you know if akonadi 1.4.90 is sensible to use with kontact 4.4?
<al> apachelogger, there are n900 quassel builds iirc ;)
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> but
<apachelogger> I find the interface barely suiteable for desktop use :P
<apachelogger> ... imagine what would happen if I started quassel on a phone
<Riddell> akonadi 1.4.90 seems to crash kaddressbook 4.4.8
<jjesse> ok updated my vm to natty today
<Riddell> gosh another new digikam release out
<jjesse> only issue is i need to recompile my virtualbox tools
<ScottK> Riddell: I asked about Akonadi 1.4.90 and PIM 4.4.8/9 on the packager's list.  No response yet that I've seen.
<Riddell> we already had 1.4.80 which had the same crash so I uploaded to natty
<apachelogger> json is so much better than xml -.-
<Riddell> why's that?
<apachelogger> xml is so incredibly fat
<apachelogger> also json takes less headtwisting to de/serialize
 * apachelogger can crash kwin by alt-tabbing
<apachelogger> also after crash I get groupped windows all over the place
<apachelogger> rather silly
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: ping
<Mamarok> apachelogger: I jut checked the various launchpad bugs all related to the failure to play audio CD and I wonder if those are not all related:
<Mamarok> https://bugs.launchpad.net/kdemultimedia/+bug/606709
<Mamarok> https://bugs.launchpad.net/phonon/+bug/464656
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 606709 in KDE Multimedia "can't play audio CD" [Unknown,Confirmed]
<Mamarok> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/taglib-sharp/+bug/597933
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 464656 in phonon-backends (Ubuntu) "amarok crashed with SIGSEGV in xine_get_autoplay_mrls() while playing audiocd" [Low,Triaged]
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 597933 in taglib-sharp (Ubuntu) "Audio discs not played " [Undecided,New]
<apachelogger> Mamarok: bug 464656 is not related to the first one
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 464656 in phonon-backends (Ubuntu) "amarok crashed with SIGSEGV in xine_get_autoplay_mrls() while playing audiocd" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/464656
<apachelogger> though it should be closed because we have it in kde too
<apachelogger> Mamarok: the first and the last could indeed be related
<apachelogger> though probably not
<apachelogger> because
<apachelogger> IIRC amarok gets the track listing from the audiocd kio slave
<apachelogger> taglib most likely does not
<apachelogger> Mamarok: can you please send me all the above in a mail?
 * apachelogger is currently walking through phonon bugs and has a broken kmail ^^
<Mamarok> apachelogger: OK, will do :)
<Quintasan> ScottK: I've posted positive feedback on SRU bug on -proposed
<ScottK> Quintasan: Thanks.
<apachelogger> Mamarok: thx
<dantti> apachelogger: is this your miracle script? bzr branch lp:~apachelogger/+junk/release-script-refactor
<ScottK> Would someone who has the powah please add libasyncns to kubuntu-bugs?
<ScottK> Riddell: Bug 689766 <-- Please promote libasyncns (if someone didn't get to it already).
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 689766 in libasyncns (Ubuntu Natty) "[MIR] libasyncns needed as b-d of loudmoyth" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/689766
<apachelogger> dantti: yes
<ScottK> kvkbd failed to build in lucas' most recent rebuild test.  I have it fixed locally and will upload later today (need to run out again).
<dantti> apachelogger: I saw that there is a kpackagekit there already does it know about git ?
<apachelogger> not sure if the version there does, probably not
 * apachelogger supposedly created it for a kubuntu svn snapshot
<apachelogger> dantti: is kpk still in playground?
<dantti> apachelogger: but it is in git now
<apachelogger> so?
<dantti> apachelogger: so does the path matter?
<dantti> since projects.kde.org paths are just virtual..
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> translations are not in git :P
<apachelogger> dantti: https://projects.kde.org/projects/playground/sysadmin
<dantti> ah yes
<apachelogger> I do not even find kpk
<dantti> apachelogger: yes, it's there as apper already
<apachelogger> ahhhh
<apachelogger> uhhhh
 * apachelogger did not know it is called apper now :P
<dantti> apachelogger: i'm releasing the last kpk version now...
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> eh
 * apachelogger blinks
<apachelogger> dantti: is the translation still running as kpackageki?
<apachelogger> t
<dantti> apachelogger: well I think yes
<dantti> because I didn't change the sources to apper yet
<apachelogger> oh
 * apachelogger calls this a mess :P
<dantti> yes renaming is a mess
<dantti> at least fedora now has a decent version..
<apachelogger> Pushed up to revision 115.                                                                                                                                   
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=115&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 115 | Coolo: updated kghostview to 0.4
<apachelogger> dantti: I'll move everything to apper for r116
<apachelogger> so you'll only be able to use r115 for the last kpk release ;)
<dantti> apachelogger: k, that's ok for me :D
<dantti> apachelogger: to use I run ./kpackagekit?
<apachelogger> first use --help
<apachelogger> --git-branch master  -b trunk -v 1000000 -p ssh -u sitter
<apachelogger> something like that
<apachelogger> jsut with your login and proper version ;)
<dantti> k
<apachelogger> !find
<ubottu> Search for a package or a file: !find <term/file>
<apachelogger> !find bzr-fast-export.py
<ubottu> Package/file bzr-fast-export.py does not exist in maverick
<apachelogger> hm
<trichard> Hey, i'm trying to create a deb package of some library/plugin i made. However, when i call dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot i get this error in cmake: "Qt compiled without support for -fvisibility=hidden." from the FindKDE4Internal macro
<dantti> apachelogger: ./lib/l10nstat.rb:139:in `sort': comparison of Array with Array failed (ArgumentError)
<dantti> bug for u :P
<apachelogger> install msgfmt
<apachelogger> !find msgfmt
<ubottu> Found: liblocale-msgfmt-perl
<apachelogger> wah
 * apachelogger kicks the bot
<apachelogger> dantti: that is in gettext it would seem
<apachelogger> --no-stat should also work around it
<trichard> install(FILES dolphin-box-plugin.desktop DESTINATION ${SERVICES_INSTALL_DIR}) <-- this also seems to give an error. It wants to install the desktop file in my local /usr
<Nightrose> apachelogger: didn't check again - sorry - and now at him until new year
<trichard> damn, why is it so hard to package something? I now get this error: missing files (usr/include/*), aborting
<apachelogger> Nightrose: still around?
<Nightrose> apachelogger: yes
<apachelogger> trichard: what sort of package is that?
 * apachelogger thinks that it is overengineered ^^
<apachelogger> Nightrose: recommendations for release script name
<apachelogger> sho is not too happy with calling it release-script
<apachelogger> since it is just one of many
<apachelogger> so we should give it some unique name of its own
<trichard> apachelogger: it's a package that contains a lib and a desktop file
<apachelogger> that indeed makes things more complicated
<apachelogger> then again that IMHO makes things more complicated in every aspect, not just packaging
<apachelogger> trichard: does it actually install foo to usr/include/*
<apachelogger> ?
<Nightrose> apachelogger: hmmm no idea sorry
<trichard> apachelogger: no
<apachelogger> Nightrose: apachelogger certified release script - acrs
<Nightrose> i'll think about it some mroe
<Nightrose> *more
<Nightrose> hehe
<trichard> apachelogger: in my rules file i just call include /usr/share/pkg-kde-tools/qt-kde-team/1/debian-qt-kde.mk, to build i call dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot
<trichard> (fyi i have no packaging experience :))
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> h
<apachelogger> eh
<apachelogger> trichard: so are you using cdbs for a reason? ^^
<efactusa> Hey everyone I just want to thank you all for the wonderful OS on behalf of me and the people of france and the crew at http://www.myefact.com we wouldnt have been able to do half of what we do if it wasn't for Ubuntu so THANKS UBUNTU DEVS!!
<trichard> apachelogger: because i thought that was supposed to be easy
<apachelogger> nah
<apachelogger> that is a lie
<apachelogger> thought up by the mad people behind cdbs ;)
<apachelogger> trichard: http://paste.ubuntu.com/546371/
<trichard> apachelogger: that's good to know, thanks :)
<trichard> apachelogger: that seems to do exactly the same btw
<apachelogger> not exactly, no
<apachelogger> dh is more flexible
<apachelogger> trichard: so can you paste a build log?
<apachelogger> Nightrose:  buttonit
<trichard> apachelogger: http://paste.ubuntu.com/546373/
<apachelogger> -- Install configuration: "Debian"
<apachelogger> -- Installing: /home/thomas/Programming/Packaging/dolphin-box-plugin/dolphin-box-plugin-0.1/debian/tmp/usr/share/kde4/services/dolphin-box-plugin.desktop
<apachelogger> -- Installing: /home/thomas/Programming/Packaging/dolphin-box-plugin/dolphin-box-plugin-0.1/debian/tmp/usr/lib/kde4/dolphin-box-plugin.so
<apachelogger> trichard: it doesnt actually install anything to /usr/include
<apachelogger> so one of your .install files is bogus
<trichard> apachelogger: is it required to install anything to /usr/include?
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> trichard: but one of your debian/*install files lists the pattern usr/include/*
<apachelogger> and so dh_install is trying to add those files to the package
<apachelogger> and falls over because there is no file that matches the pattern
<trichard> apachelogger: ok, i didn't change anything in those. I'll take a look. Thanks
<_Groo_> yofel: ping
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
<trichard> apachelogger: ok now i see. I need to alter that file myself too :)
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> hold on
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> uh
<apachelogger> hahsdhfj
<apachelogger> trichard: you are making things more complicate than necessary
<apachelogger> you only need one package
<apachelogger> and loose the install file completely
<_Groo_> yofel: are you there?
<apachelogger> that way it will just install all files to that one package
<apachelogger> which is what you want to do
<apachelogger> because your libary is not a regular library but a plugin
<apachelogger> and as such you would just package the desktop file and the so file in one package
<apachelogger> since one only works with the other anyway
<trichard> apachelogger: that makes sense. So i actually made the mistake when typing l when doing dh_make? 
<apachelogger> yep
<apachelogger> it asks you what type of package, and if you say single it will make things a lot easier
<trichard> apachelogger: That worked. Thanks again, i'm finally starting to get it :)
<apachelogger> dantti: around?
<dantti> apachelogger: almost leaving for home but yup :P
<dantti> apachelogger: btw thanks for your script :D
<apachelogger> dantti: looking for a name for the script
<apachelogger> any suggestions?
<dantti> releaser :P
<dantti> like apper
<apachelogger> ^^
<apachelogger> not sure if the sysadmins like that
<dantti> garbage-releaser lol
<dantti> bunny-releaser
<apachelogger> uhh, bunny-releaser sounds nice :D :D :D
<dantti> lolz
<dantti> apachelogger: ok release done going home.. hope I don't get much trafic jam :/
<apachelogger> dantti: you should use a helicopter
<dantti> sure
<apachelogger> dantti, Nightrose: sho had an awesome idea "release-me"
<apachelogger> thoughts?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: ping
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: pong
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: ^ looking for a name for the release script
<apachelogger> any ideas?
<apachelogger> how do you like "release-me"
<JontheEchidna> sounds good
<JontheEchidna> I don't have anything better :)
<apachelogger> k :)
<ScottK> Call it elvis (Didn't he do a version of Please Release Me?)
<apachelogger> tom jones too
<ScottK> Engleburt Humperdink.
<ScottK> Less chance of namespace collision I think with humperdink.
<apachelogger> ^^
<claydoh> Mamarok: ping
<claydoh> Mamarok: I'll just email you, I may be away soon
<amorphous1> apachelogger, do you still have somewhere that ppa for ubuntuone-kde?
<apachelogger> amorphous1: probably still where it used to be, but is not to be used anymore
<amorphous1> apachelogger, :(    are there any plans to be used?
#kubuntu-devel 2010-12-22
<ScottK> Needs to be fixed first.
<ScottK> kipi-plugins and digikam updated in Debian Experimental.
<ScottK> Having a look.
<markey> apachelogger: Skype session coming up
<markey> get headset and cocaine and booze ready, as usual
<apachelogger> anyone alive?
<nigelb> apachelogger: No.
<apachelogger> nigelb: wanna sype with markey and me?
<nigelb> apachelogger: sype?
<apachelogger> www.skype.com :P
<jjesse> no
<apachelogger> jjesse: dont wanna join?
<jjesse> haha
<jjesse> just lagged
<jjesse> was responding to the no no one was alive
<jjesse> wish i had time, busy w/ work projects
<jjesse> cram time before end of year
 * nigelb has to get to work :(
<apachelogger> poor fellas you are
<apachelogger> :(
<ScottK> Kipi Plugins uploaded.
<ScottK> digikam uploaded too.
<ScottK> Someone might want to put them in the backports PPA.
<Riddell> good morning Kubuntu!
<valorie> winter greetings, Riddell
<skfin> Happy holidays(if you have any)
<valorie> hi skfin
<skfin> Hey valorie 
<Riddell> thanks for doing digikam/kipi ScottK 
<jussi> ScottK: I found out I have a T02!. and it now runs maverick :)
<Riddell> jussi: what's one of them?
 * Riddell compiles the new kdepim beta
<jussi> Riddell: its the efika arm machine
<jussi> Riddell: the previous hw revision to current - I thought it was even older than that
<Riddell> and you just had one lying around without knowing it?
<jussi> Riddell: no, I had the impression it wasnt a t02, but older.
<Riddell> oh, kdepim beta needs kdepimlibs rc which dirk hasn't got round to tagging
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Xmas party on Thursday | Lots to do https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | Please test KDE in lucid-proposed LP: #691068 | Congratulations rbelem
<steveire> I used to be able to cd ~ && cp ../steph<TAB> to get stephen autocompleted. Was that deliberately removed for 10.10 ?
<steveire> Now I have to finish writing stephen myself before I can autocomplete subdirectories
<Riddell> I doubt anything any deliberately removed, it could be a regression in bash
<Riddell> or in bash-completion
<steveire> Ok
<steveire> bug 693331
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 693331 in bash-completion (Ubuntu) "Regression: Can't complete users names anymore" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/693331
<valorie> bash-completion has always been patchy for me
<valorie> sometimes works, sometimes doesn't
<apachelogger> oggy oggy oggy
<Mamarok> the kdepim packages are still held back here, anything I should do to get them in? (Maverick, 4.6. beta 2)
<Riddell> Mamarok: pim 4.4 or 4.6?
<Mamarok> 4.4 of course
<Riddell> held back when you do what?
<Mamarok> update
<Mamarok> it apparently waits for 4:4.8-0ubuntu2~maverick1~ppa3 packages
<Mamarok> to be installed, but only ~ppa2 are available
<Riddell> ok I'll look into that
<Riddell> yofel mentioned it before
 * Riddell spots http://websvn.kde.org/tags/KDE/4.5.90/
<ScottK> Riddell: No problem.  Since it was in Debian, it was ~easy.
<ScottK> jussi: Congratulations.
<ScottK> Riddell: Based on what's been said on the packager's list, I think kdepim 4.4.9 will work with the new akonadi.
<ScottK> (of course we don't have 4.4.9 yet either)
<Riddell> ScottK: yeah, the crash I had yesterday has been fixed in svn and as far as I can tell svn 4.4 branch version is all good now
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Xmas party on Thursday | Lots to do https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | Please test KDE in lucid-proposed LP: #691068 | Ninjas packaging RC 1 https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging
<Riddell> !ninjas
<ubottu> Ninja Time! apachelogger, bulldog98, debfx, JontheEchidna, Lex79, maco, neversfelde, nhandler, Quintasan, rgreening, Riddell, ScottK, stalcup, txwikinger
<Riddell> ooh it worked
<Riddell> if somewhat out of date
<ScottK> Is that for the RC?
<ScottK> Should probably ping at shadeslayer even though he'll claim he's busy with exams, as usual.
<Riddell> he might fail his exams get kicked out of university and lose his internet connection, then we'd be sorry
<ScottK> More likely get held back a semester so he stays a student even longer before he gets sucked up by some job and forgets about us.
<shadeslayer> lol ^^
<ScottK> steveire: What architecture are you running?  If you have a few moments, I'd be glad to give you step by step instructions for downgrading CMake to test the SRU.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: im not looking to do a job in the near future, more studies!!!
<ScottK> shadeslayer: So packaging instead of studying for exams helps your goals too.
<shadeslayer> well ... no .. i have to pass my B.Tech to do a MS
<ScottK> The sooner you pass, the sooner you're out of school.
<shadeslayer> the sooner i pass, the sooner i get into another school ;)
<shadeslayer> im not getting into a full time job for another 3 years atleast
<ScottK> Right.  Without studying you could make it four easily.
<jjesse> i crammed 4 years into 5 years in college
<jjesse> was difficult but i did it
<ScottK> jjesse: You use dropbox, don't you?
<jjesse> yes
<jjesse> love it
<ScottK> jjesse: What would you think of http://trichard-kde.blogspot.com/2010/12/introducing-dropbox-integration-for.html
<droidslayer> ScottK: I currently hate my uni..  they all pro ms supporters...  no foss stuff whatsoever...  I just want to get out of here :-P
<jjesse> that would be cool
<ScottK> droidslayer: Just remember they are all dinosaurs walking around dead, but they don't know it.
<ScottK> jjesse: If I package it, would you test it?
<jjesse> yes sir, natty or maverick?
<droidslayer> Ooh dropbox plugin
<ScottK> jjesse: Whatever you've got.
<jjesse> got vms of both
<ScottK> OK.  We'll want to test both.
<droidslayer> I didn't sign up for it because there was no dolphin support B-)
<droidslayer> :-P
<trichard> droidslayer: currently you still need or the nautilus plugin or kfilebox to download the dropbox daemon
<droidslayer> trichard: ohhh...  no standalone stuff?
<trichard> btw, the 64 bit package from the blogpost was built with Kubuntu 10.10
<droidslayer> :-(...  its a improvement atleast
<trichard> droidslayer: no, this plugin just shows the sync status and custom context menus
<droidslayer> Ohk.  .
<ScottK> New bluedevil.
<trichard> if the demand is high i could actually integrate kfilebox in the plugin
<droidslayer> trichard: thanks tho...
 * ScottK doing
<Riddell> E: pycompile:240: Requested versions are not installed
<droidslayer> Maybe make it a gsoc project?
<Riddell> is there a solution to that?
<droidslayer> :-P
<Riddell> upgrading to natty not so great
<ScottK> trichard: Would you be interested in making an official Kubuntu package of it (I'd mentor you)?
<droidslayer> Riddell: welcome to the group...
<trichard> ScottK: That sounds good :)
<ScottK> Riddell: Were you up to date from maverick-updates before you upgraded?
<droidslayer> I'm currently Stuck between upgrades
<ScottK> trichard: OK.
<jjesse> Riddell i did a dist upgrade from maverick to natty in my VM w/o problems yesterday
<ScottK> trichard: Obviously you know something about packaging since you made a .deb.  Can you publish the source package you used somewhere so I can review it?  REVU is a great place for this.
<trichard> ScottK: Apachelogger helped me a bit yesterday :)
<ScottK> Ah.
<ScottK> Excellent.
<ScottK> I'm sure it's all wrong and will have to be redone then.
<ScottK> ;-)
<droidslayer> Lol
<trichard> haha :)
<ScottK> Riddell: Manually install python2.7-minimal and python2.7.
<Riddell> ScottK: probably not, these are new ec2 instances
<ScottK> trichard: In any case, point me at the source package and I'll have a look.
<ScottK> Riddell: You need to be up to date on maverick before upgrading to Natty or it will fail in the way you saw.
<Riddell> ok thanks
<trichard> ScottK: that stuff sits on my desktop. I'm currently at school. Will do it in a few hours. Ok?
<ScottK> trichard: Sure.  
<steveire> ScottK: x86 I guess.
<ScottK> steveire: OK.  Give me a moment.
<ScottK> steveire: wget the .debs for the packages you have installed from https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cmake/2.8.2-2ubuntu0.1/+build/2107336 (e.g. wget https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cmake/2.8.2-2ubuntu0.1/+build/2107336/+files/cmake_2.8.2-2ubuntu0.1_i386.deb, wget https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cmake/2.8.2-2ubuntu0.1/+build/2107336/+files/cmake-data_2.8.2-2ubuntu0.1_all.deb), then sudo dpkg -i *.deb (assuming there are no other 
<ScottK> debs in the directory you download them to).
<ScottK> That's it.
<ScottK> If you were on amd64, it'd be https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cmake/2.8.2-2ubuntu0.1/+build/2107334
<ScottK> bluedevil updated
<CIA-39> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1208626 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/libqapt/ChangeLog ChangeLog++
<steveire> ScottK: Seems to have worked: http://dpaste.com/289483/
<CIA-39> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1208629 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/libqapt/src/cache.cpp Re-apply the packageCacheFile port from revision 1191219 with a few changes to fix regressions that led to that revision's reversion. We have saved ~50 lines of code and are no longer rolling our own APT cache code.
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=1191219&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 1191219 | Use libapt-pkg's pkgCacheFile for a bunch of cache-related stuff inside QApt::Cache, rather than rolling our own. This results in the nice loss of ...
<steveire> And kdevelop works at normal speed again :)
<ScottK> steveire: Perfect.  Please comment in the bug and then you can just upgrade normally back to 2.8.3.
<CIA-39> [muon] jmthomas * 1208630 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/muon/ (MainWindow.cpp MainWindow.h) (log message trimmed)
<CIA-39> Don't returnFromPreview() on all errors, since not all errors warrant it.
<CIA-39> Instead, move the returnFromPreview() call to the reload() function. Errors that
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Would you have time to look at libdebconf-kde linking?  It's FTBFS in lucas rebuild test and although I've added a CMake module to find the missing QtCore.so and it works, but the link still fails.
<ScottK> (If you have time, I'll provide additional info)
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: sure
<JontheEchidna> but I think I've lost the link to lucas's FTBFS page
<JontheEchidna> it used to be in the #ubuntu-motu topic but I don't see it there anymore
<ScottK> http://udd.debian.org/cgi-bin/ubuntu_ftbfs.cgi
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: http://pastebin.com/XvDJzwkZ and http://pastebin.com/iu4zAPxA get me to where configure claims it finds QtCore.
<ScottK> (DL is in there mostly for testing - I doubt it's actually needed)
<JontheEchidna> the target_link_libraries of debkonf are woefully inadequate
<JontheEchidna> that's probably what's causing the failure
<ScottK> Yes and I think it needs someone who can read the code to figure it out.
<JontheEchidna> ok, I'll take a look
<ScottK> I've added the CMake bits to find the lib the LD is complaining about and that doesn't solve it.
<JontheEchidna> the library is present in the chroot, but it's not in the linker command 
<JontheEchidna> so ld with the --as-needed flag won't catch it
<ScottK> It's in the chroot
<ScottK> I think it's actually missing something else and LD is complaining about the wrong thing.
<ScottK> No idea what
<JontheEchidna> the debkonf binary need QtCore symbols, but with ld being set to use the --as-needed flag in natty it won't get QtCore secondhand from libdebconf-kde
<JontheEchidna> which is now the only thing at all it is linking against
<JontheEchidna> making this the tools/CMakeLists.txt should fix it: http://pastebin.com/az5nX7p3
<JontheEchidna> dantti: ^
<ScottK> Let me try
<dantti> JontheEchidna: ?
<JontheEchidna> dantti: libdebconf-kde fails to link when the --as-needed flag is passed to the linker. ScottK is testing a patch to fix it
<dantti> JontheEchidna: ah right.. me knows very little about compile flags...
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Progress.
<ScottK> /usr/bin/ld: CMakeFiles/debkonf.dir/main.o: undefined reference to symbol 'KApplication::~KApplication()'
<ScottK> /usr/bin/ld: note: 'KApplication::~KApplication()' is defined in DSO /usr/lib/libkdeui.so.5 so try adding it to the linker command line
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: What do I add for that one?
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: ${KDE4_KDEUI_LIBS}
<ScottK> Thanks
<ScottK> Bingo
<ScottK> Thanks a million JontheEchidna.
<JontheEchidna> :)
<JontheEchidna> dantti: this tools/CMakeLists.txt should fix it: http://pastebin.com/LcfH8puE
<dantti> JontheEchidna: k, I'll commit it thanks
<ScottK> Uploaded.
<ScottK> That leaves kubuntu-docs as the last Kubuntu package that failed the rebuild.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: That also taught me something about reading build failure logs and where to look for linking problems.  I think I got one more Universe fix as a result already.  Thanks again.
<JontheEchidna> You're welcome
<ScottK> Or not.... composite has the same error, but the solution didn't apply (or I applied it in the wrong place)
<ScottK> Riddell is packaging up a storm.  Someone should help him.
 * ScottK takes oxygen-icons.
<Riddell> new default wallpaper http://people.canonical.com/~jriddell/tmp/1280x1024.png
<ScottK> I think we can live with that.
<ulysses> omg
 * ScottK notes ulysses should get to work.
 * ulysses should learn to the exam tomorrow
<crissi> hello
<Riddell> hi crissi 
<crissi> i updated from 10.04 to 10.10
<crissi> on sunday
<crissi> i used 2.6.37 on lucid and 10.10 too
<crissi> today my graphic went wrong
<crissi> i used the radeon driver for some month on lucid and since sunday on 10.10
<crissi> now, the system went slow if the readon driver is loaded
<crissi> if i use the vesa driver, i got a working desktop but i have vertical stripes on the right part of screen
<crissi> i did updates every day
<crissi> also, i use kde 4.5.4 from ppa
<crissi> could it be that something went wrong with the updates?
<crissi> i never had these problems with the radeon driver
<crissi> VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc M22 [Mobility Radeon X300]
<crissi> this is the card
<crissi> it would be nice if there is a regression in kubuntu when its found and fixed
<crissi> now i have to leave, back later
<ScottK> crissi: So you're upset about a video regression in 10.10 when you're using a non-standard kernel with it?
<CIA-39> [muon] jmthomas * 1208656 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/installer/ApplicationBackend.cpp Since invalid Application pointers are not added to the application list, delete them when they are found to be invalid. Otherwise we leak them.
<jjesse> is there a location listing version of KDE, kernel, etc that will be in natty so i can easily update everything for the docs?
<ScottK> jjesse: KDE will be 4.6.x where X is the latest when we release.  Dunno about the rest.
<jjesse> thanks ScottK
<Riddell> hmm, I think I uploaded kdegames to natty by mistake and I think I built kdepim-runtime with the wrong packaging
<Riddell> to hasty
<Riddell> off out to pre-birthday meal now
<CIA-39> [muon] jmthomas * 1208690 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/muon/MainWindow.cpp Use the more efficient Backend::areChangesMarked() function rather than constructing/checking the size of a list of all marked changes
<CIA-39> [muon] jmthomas * 1208694 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/libmuon/ (StatusWidget.cpp StatusWidget.h) Add a timeout for the xapian update progress bar, so that if things fail we don't leave a phantom progress bar hanging around
<apachelogger> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rmCpOKtN8ME
<Quintasan> \o
<yofel> hey Quintasan
<Quintasan> yofel: sup
<yofel> adjusting neon for kdepim git move, after that I'll do something for rc1 if there's anything left
<Quintasan> brrr
<Quintasan> those damn git moves
<yofel> well, bzr-git works at least :P
<Quintasan> Is that giving us any kind of advantage?
<yofel> a bit less more work
<Quintasan> hmmm
<Quintasan> I like it then.
<yofel> I'm almost done anyway
<Quintasan> yofel: great, I believe bindings still FTBFS
<Quintasan> let me try this
<yofel> I tried bindings yesterday, FTBFS
<Quintasan> HERP DERP
<Quintasan> They should fix it finally
<Quintasan> yofel: do you have recipes archived anywhere?
<yofel> Quintasan: archived?
<Quintasan> yofel: As in, text files, not on Launchpad only
<yofel> nope, didn't bother since it's only 3 lines that are mostly identical
<apachelogger> anyone wanna have spam?
 * apachelogger is very emaily today
<apachelogger> not that I started reading mails again :P
<apachelogger> just writing new ones
<Quintasan> apachelogger: I have enough spam from you, so I'll pass
<apachelogger> too bad
<apachelogger> oh, I could also generate some launchpad spam :D :D :D 
<apachelogger> I suppose packaging rc1 is covered?
<Quintasan> That was the spam I was reffering to
<Quintasan> or refering, it was.
 * apachelogger didnt do launchpad spam recently?
<apachelogger> <-- very lazy
<Quintasan> Oh God, apachelogger go fix kdebindings
<apachelogger> I blame it all on markey who keeps me up until 6 and makes me drink vast amounts of alcohol
<apachelogger> Quintasan: dude, kdebindings
<apachelogger> ...
<Quintasan> >makes me drink vast amounts of alcohol
<apachelogger> is getting split into multiple repos :P
<Quintasan> I wouldn't complain about that.
<apachelogger> imagine the fun :D :D :D
<yofel> Quintasan: I would say upload 4.6 instead of trunk so we have something we can use for now...
<Quintasan> apachelogger: You're kidding, right?
<apachelogger> nah
<Quintasan> yofel: ^^
<Quintasan> OHSHI-
<yofel> apachelogger: you serious?
<yofel> then again, they split support too
<Quintasan> GOD DAMN YOU KDE
<apachelogger> eean knows the details
<Quintasan> WHY'D U DO DIS TO ME T_T
<apachelogger> here is a general question
<Quintasan> yofel: getting that imported is going to be a SERIOUS PITA
<apachelogger> why do we package bindings?
<apachelogger> I mean, up until rc2 or final...
<Quintasan> apachelogger: because we have notjing better to do?
<apachelogger> it is known to be broken and shit and whatnot
<Quintasan> nothing*
<yofel> *shrug* - beta2 actually built somehow
<Quintasan> It's a miracle.
<apachelogger> probably jr deactivated stuff in beta1? :P
<Quintasan> In case of kdebindings every finished build is a miracle.
<apachelogger> I like that paradigm... deactivate stuff and then forget about it and a month before release people come and complain :D :D
<yofel> qimageblitz was deactivated I think, haven't looked at rc1 yet
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: http://memegenerator.net/Y-U-NO/ImageMacro/4560111/KDEBINDINGS-Y-U-NO-COMPILE
<apachelogger> Quintasan: well, from that POV... if they also release it as multiple tars (which I should hope they do)  it is going to be much more accessible
<yofel> JontheEchidna: rofl
<JontheEchidna> seeing as you seem to be up on your memes
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
<apachelogger> love it :D
<apachelogger> oh oh oh
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: http://memegenerator.net/Y-U-NO/ImageMacro/4560168/JontheEchidna-Y-U-DO-DIS
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I need to show you something
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: http://decibel.silent-blade.org/index.php?n=Main.Benchmark what do you think of this benchmark?
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: http://memegenerator.net/Question-Spiderman/ImageMacro/4560208/How-do-I-compile-kdebindings
<JontheEchidna> haha, forgot about the "how do i shot web?" meme
<Quintasan> http://memegenerator.net/Victory-Baby/ImageMacro/4560228/KDEBINDING-COMPILED
<Quintasan> dis
<Quintasan> I'm saving this for every successful compile
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: I like the last point
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: haha
<apachelogger> :D
<yofel> ^^
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I was more targetting the methodology ;)
<JontheEchidna> oh
<JontheEchidna> ah
<JontheEchidna> hm
<JontheEchidna> for memory usage I'd be more inclined to use ksysguard's comprehensive RAM usage numbers: http://i.imgur.com/lzY0Q.png
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: You are running Natty?
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: yup
<JontheEchidna> you can see shitty intel driver corruption in my bottom panel
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: Isn't it becoming unresponsive after a few hours?
<JontheEchidna> nope
<Quintasan> :/
 * Quintasan is the only one having problem
<Quintasan> After few hours it freezes for a few seconds and the is slooooow as a snail
<Quintasan> Launching up Konsole takes 7 seconds
 * apachelogger hugs markey
<JontheEchidna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4CgT4N0zU1M
<yofel> it becomes laggy here after a while, but I blame nvidia for that
<markey> apachelogger is telling lies. don't believe a single word of it
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Xmas party on Thursday | Lots to do https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | Please test KDE in lucid-proposed LP: #691068 | Ninjas packaging RC 1 https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging | KDE PIM 4.4.9 to be packaged
<markey> (between us: he is a satanist)
<apachelogger> oh oh oh  oh
<apachelogger> today is party day
<apachelogger> and we still do not know what to do for partying
<markey> not here :(
<markey> <- lonely, and in need for hugs
<Riddell> still another hour of hard graft non-partying here
<ScottK> I'll take a shot at KDEPIM 4.4.9.
 * apachelogger is wondering if shadeslayer is already partying
* ScottK changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Xmas party on Thursday | Lots to do https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | Please test KDE in lucid-proposed LP: #691068 | Ninjas packaging RC 1 https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging
<Riddell> good luck ScottK :)
<Riddell> ScottK: natty and kubuntu-ppa and kubuntu-ppa/beta?
<ScottK> I'll do Natty and then see what time it is.
<Quintasan> I kinda bet we want this packaged http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Activity+Manager+Plasmoid?content=136278
<yofel> Riddell: rc1 bindings builds with qimageblitz btw.
<Riddell> Quintasan: if it better than the one that comes with Plasma?  does it actually make activities something anyone might want to use?
<Riddell> yofel: oh great, how did you find that out?
<yofel> just tried to build it a few minutes ago
<Quintasan> Riddell: well, I find the Plasma one rather crappy, and well, that's partly KDE's fault but unless someone knows what can one do with activities they won't use it anyways
<Quintasan> yofel: http://pastebin.com/vHrqaDji
<Riddell> yofel: want to make the changes in bzr then?
<Quintasan> yofel: I think we can use this as our Description template
<yofel> Riddell: I can, but give me a few minutes to finish something else first
<yofel> Quintasan: sounds ok
<yofel> shadeslayer: ^
#kubuntu-devel 2010-12-23
<Riddell> ooh party day!
<Riddell> what shall we do for a party?
<Riddell> how about the package KDE SC 4.6 RC 1 game?
<Riddell> first one to work out how to get kdenetwork to compile wins
<yofel> what's broken this time?
<Riddell> yofel: /home/ubuntu/kdenetwork/kdenetwork-4.5.90/kget/transfer-plugins/bittorrent/bttransferhandler.h:56:5: warning: "LIBKTORRENT_VERSION" is not defined
<Riddell> looks like whatever the fix for the libktorrent issue was doesn't want to work 
<markey> for party, I plan to cuddle with apachelogger, but only if no one ever hears of this
<Riddell> you might make people jelous
<yofel> Riddell: https://code.launchpad.net/~yofel/kdebindings/4.6.90_2/+merge/44541
<Riddell> lovely yofel, merging and uploading to PPA
<yofel> :)
<EagleScreen> hello JontheEchidna
<EagleScreen> JontheEchidna: do you know why moun does not build for lucid? <-- http://launchpadlibrarian.net/61099623/buildlog_ubuntu-lucid-i386.muon_1.0.90-0ubuntu0~lucid1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<JontheEchidna> EagleScreen: it requires KDE 4.5
<EagleScreen> oh
<EagleScreen> I supused it owuld be something like it
<JontheEchidna> yeah, the class the CategoryDrawer is based off of is new in 4.5
<EagleScreen> JontheEchidna: then, has it any missing build-dependency 
<JontheEchidna> kde 4.5. lucid has 4.4
<EagleScreen> instead of report a build-dependency issue, it report syntax errors in the code
<JontheEchidna> I don't think libqapt 1.0.90 will build in lucid anyways due to lucid's APT being too old, and I know that muon 1.0.90 requires libqapt 1.0.90
<EagleScreen> I mean something like adding build-dep on kdelibs5-dev (>=4.5.0), isn't it?
<JontheEchidna> 4:4.5.0, but yeah
<EagleScreen> shouldn't you add the version to it?
<JontheEchidna> yeah, it should be added to the packaging
<EagleScreen> It can be built for lucid if Kubuntu-ppa/backports are used and apt 0.8.10 is backported in some PPA (I am doing it now)
<JontheEchidna> yeah, as long as it has kde 4.5 and apt 0.8 it should build
<EagleScreen> good
<CIA-39> [muon] jmthomas * 1208752 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/CMakeLists.txt Set the minimum required KDE version in CMake
<Riddell> groovy, RC 1 seems to be workin
<JontheEchidna> interesting: http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/choqok-indicator?content=136533
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: goodness
<EagleScreen> I have moun 1.90 built for lucid
<JontheEchidna> neat
<EagleScreen> could you upload moun 1.0.90 un kubuntu-ppa/backports ?
<EagleScreen> you may consider the dependency on apt 0.8 unacceptable..
<JontheEchidna> EagleScreen: I can copy over the required things to the official QApt PPA
<EagleScreen> JontheEchidna: if you want to do it, take a look to the ppa:eaglescreen/backports
<JontheEchidna> EagleScreen: I will. Thanks a bunch
<JontheEchidna> EagleScreen: http://jontheechidna.wordpress.com/2010/12/23/muon-suite-1-1-beta-packages-available-for-kubuntu-10-04/
<EagleScreen> nice!
<EagleScreen> would someone want backport quassel 0.7.1 to kubuntu-ppa/backports for lucid, from ppa:eaglescreen/backports?
<Riddell> EagleScreen: why not put it in normal lucid-backports?
<Riddell> the PPAs are generally for KDE SC
<EagleScreen> it is an option
<EagleScreen> i ahve to read more about the backports team
<Riddell> just file a bug on launchpad.net/lucid-backports
<Riddell> they prefer it if you don't change anything compared to current development release but if there's a need to that should be ok
<EagleScreen> I think there osn't need
<EagleScreen> just rebuild
<Riddell> easy then
<Riddell> just file a bug and attach the build logs to confirm it compiles and confirm it runs fine
<EagleScreen> kaffeine 1.1 needs kde-pkg-tools 0.9, so is it possible to put it in any of the PPA's? I think it will be rejected for lucid-backports
<EagleScreen> I love kaffeine to watch Digital TV
<EagleScreen> one more thing, just remembering you, that there is an almost final kde4 release of kdbg (the KDE debugger), it could go to natty
<CIA-39> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1208758 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/libqapt/src/ (package.cpp package.h) (log message trimmed)
<CIA-39> Add a Package::controlField() function to get the string data of a certain field
<CIA-39> of the package control file. With this, we can obtain an accurate value for the
<Riddell> EagleScreen: have you tried building it with the older pkg-kde-tools?
<Riddell> EagleScreen: it could, want to package it? :)
<EagleScreen> Ridell: 1) i didn't try because it figures in build-depends, and with 0.9, i still ahve build faulures, will investigate them. 2) I could try to package kdbg-kde4, but I cannot promisse to do it sucessfully
<Riddell> we're here to help
<Riddell> we even like helping :)
<EagleScreen> ok
<EagleScreen> I see, pkg-kde 0.9 needs python-scour which is not in lucid, a little complex..... to go to backports, dont you think?
<ScottK> EagleScreen: It should be easy enough to revert the scour changes.
<EagleScreen> easy for you, lol
<yofel> and it doesn't build if you use pkg-kde-tools 0.6?
<ScottK> pim/pim-runtime in Natty and Maverick updates and backports PPAs.
<EagleScreen> I will try with 0.6 and will see
<EagleScreen> but then, why someone put 0.9 in build-deps
<EagleScreen> ?
<yofel> well, maybe you'll have to change something, but it looks like you'll have to do that anyway
<EagleScreen> yes, that is sure
<ScottK> Riddell: When are you planning to push 4.5.90 into the archive?
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: I test built kde4ilbs-4.5.90 on armel.  More symbol changes.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Would you be able to review the changes?  http://pastebin.com/5vG24aQQ
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: looks good. no abi breakage
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Thanks.
<ScottK> sigh.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: If you're up for another one: http://people.ubuntuwire.org/~lucas/ubuntu-nbs/32/libqtgtl_0.9.1-0ubuntu3_lubuntu32.buildlog
<ScottK> It just failed in lucas' rebuild test so far, but no doubt it'll fail in the archive too.
<apachelogger> http://aplg.kollide.net/images/avatar/snapshot126.png vs. http://aplg.kollide.net/images/avatar/snapshot128.png
<valorie> you can have konvi list servers and chans on the left side also
<valorie> that's how I have mine set up
<apachelogger> yeah
<valorie> the big red Xs are the only drawback on that
<apachelogger> not that we would want that by default
<apachelogger> it seems much tidier that way
<valorie> I have too many chans to do it in tabs
<apachelogger> well yes, but, does the target audience?
<valorie> hard to know, if we don't know our target audience
<apachelogger> based on the profiles from UDS
<apachelogger> that said, I still do not have all of them....
<valorie> we are part of our target audience
<valorie> ....eek
<apachelogger> valorie: sure, but *we* are largely using quasselclient
<apachelogger> with a remote server running elsewhere
<valorie> not me
<apachelogger> I doubt that is much of a sensible setup
<apachelogger> valorie: yea, but just about everyone else ;)
<apachelogger> well, except for jt and jr
<valorie> I always march to a different drummer
<valorie> Gene Krupa
<valorie> or Meg White
<valorie> :-)
<apachelogger> valorie: there is a bit of a usability/visual appeal issue with the tab bar
<valorie> I used to use it in Konvi
<apachelogger> having it at the bottom breaks consistency
<valorie> but the more chans you get, the more useless it is
<apachelogger> having it at the top causes a large text blob
<apachelogger> basically same problem as konsole
<valorie> yup
<apachelogger> that and the fact that the world is going widescreen makes me think that maybe sidebar tabs are not that bad a thing
<valorie> I mean, Quassel and konvi *look* almost the same, if they are set up the same way
<apachelogger> well, except for their ludicrous red monsters ^^
<valorie> right, the red Xs are a bit of a problem
<valorie> I should raise it to Sho
<valorie> I read #phonon the other day
<apachelogger> valorie: just that quassel makes itself appear more mighty due to all the frames it has
<valorie> he's a bit bitter
<apachelogger> I just had an experiement regarding that
<valorie> all the frames?
<apachelogger> showed a couple of my friends, of whom none knew either konvi or quassel, those screenshots
<apachelogger> and asked them what they thought
<valorie> my only use of it was during uds
<valorie> and that wasn't a good experience
<valorie> lol
<apachelogger> 5/6 said that quassel looks much more powerful and were shocked when I told them that konvi actually is more powerful on a technology POV ^^
<apachelogger> valorie: http://aplg.kollide.net/images/avatar/snapshot127.png
<valorie> I'm wondering what they base that on
<apachelogger> notice the border lines surrounding each movable element
<apachelogger> valorie: those frames or the sidebar
<apachelogger> or both
<apachelogger> it is however interesting since they essentially look the same except for those two (and that konvi initially has a top-down textflow whereas quassel as bottom-up
<apachelogger> )
<valorie> I missed the movable part
<valorie> like amarok panes
<valorie> cool I guess
<valorie> except I wouldn't be moving 'em
<apachelogger> IMHO the moving thing only makes sense if you have multiple buffers
<apachelogger> whatever a buffer might be
<apachelogger> http://aplg.kollide.net/images/avatar/snapshot129.png
<apachelogger> like this
<valorie> multiple brain spaces might be useful
<apachelogger> but of course that is far beyond any sensible usage
<valorie> but I fear software can't supply that
<apachelogger> in fact I consider my quassel setup one of the saner ones ;)
<valorie> far beyond sensible usage: what you use on a daily basis?
<valorie> lol
<apachelogger> *nod*
<apachelogger> so
<apachelogger> what do we do for the party today?
<apachelogger> this is all a bit silly I might say
<apachelogger> party but no one has a plan for the party
<apachelogger> oh dear oh dear
<apachelogger> I fear we might end up mumbling on mumble with scary old markey
<ulysses> we will celebrate that I pass the exam that will be 11 am:P
<valorie> mumble works?
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<apachelogger> ulysses: that will be *at* 11?
<ulysses> apachelogger: yes
<apachelogger> oh dear oh dear
<apachelogger> ulysses: good luck
<ulysses> thanks
<apachelogger> but how would we know that you passed? :D
<apachelogger> surely it takes longer than half a day to get the grades
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna is freezing the strings again
<ulysses> I'll know the result today
<apachelogger> his products are constantly frozen in some regard
<ulysses> ^^
<apachelogger> stringwise, codewise, something frozen at runtime ;))))
 * apachelogger has very awesome grammar today
<Riddell> party!
<droidslayer> So im free for about 2 hours...  need a hand with packaging stuff?
<Riddell> droidslayer: able to test natty first?
<Riddell> needs a tester than I can upload it
<droidslayer> Nasty
<droidslayer> I don't have insane amounts of bandwidth
<droidslayer> :-P
<droidslayer> So if you can wait for about 8 hours for me to download... yes I can check
<Quintasan> Riddell: I'm up for this
<Quintasan> Riddell: I have to go to shopping in a while so things will download and update while I'm away
<Riddell> great thanks Quintasan 
<Riddell> droidslayer: then we need to start on maverick packages, take your pick
<Riddell> I'm about to set up some EC2 machines if that helps
<droidslayer> Ok...  lemme start my laptop
<Riddell> we also need the new kpackagekit packaged
<Riddell> incidently
<droidslayer> New Pim as well
<droidslayer> I can do pim
<Quintasan> Riddell: What exacly needs to be tested?
<Riddell> Quintasan: install natty packages from ninjas
<droidslayer> Oh my oh my
<Riddell> make sure they install and run
<Riddell> then update the table below the natty packages on https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging
<droidslayer> The laptop isn't turning on :O 
<droidslayer> Bah...  empty battery
<Riddell> droidslayer: want to do it on ec2?
<Quintasan> Riddell: downloading, I will report back in a few hours
<droidslayer> Riddell: well...  I can do 2 packages then ;-)
<shadeslayer> \o
<Quintasan> \o
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: seems skype went down ^_^
<valorie> apachelogger and markey broke it
<valorie> although mine is connected now
<shadeslayer> valorie: yeah ... they must be sharing pr0n
<Riddell> shadeslayer: ssh ubuntu@ec2-204-236-254-232.compute-1.amazonaws.com
<shadeslayer> and thus broke the super nodes
<markey> valorie: apachelogger breaks everything. he is a mean spirited, and as I presume, possibly gay, person
<markey> don't tell him this
<markey> it's secret information
<shadeslayer> Riddell: its absolutely clean? ill have to create chroots etc?
<shadeslayer> seems so
<Riddell> shadeslayer: well it's maverick, no need for a chroot if you're building maverick packages
<Riddell> it's also dual core
<shadeslayer> Riddell: i rather feel comfy with my pbuilderrc and the stuff ive created on my local machine :P
<Riddell> all these fancy today people have these days, nothing wrong with just building the packages directly I say
<shadeslayer> ^_^
<Quintasan> Riddell: What's this all EC2 stuff? I'm not following this.
<Riddell> Quintasan: it's a service from amazon where you rent computers by the hour
<shadeslayer> Elastic Cloud Computing
<Quintasan> markey: well, it's not secret anymore :P
<Riddell> means I can set up three computers and compile lots of things at once
<Quintasan> Oh, neat. How much for one hour?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: about 0.20 USD
<Quintasan> @_@
<Riddell> $0.08 for the single CPUs
<shadeslayer> for a single core CPU with 256 MB ram
<shadeslayer> right .. 0.08 
 * Quintasan rents a whole farm to DDoS FBI
<Quintasan> :P
<shadeslayer> lol
<shadeslayer> well ... you cant
<Quintasan> :<
<Riddell> needless to say, they don't look on that too favourably
<shadeslayer> breach of Amazon contract
<shadeslayer> yep
<Quintasan> Well, I'm off to shop. The update will finish in about 20 minutes and I should be back with results in one or two hours
<shadeslayer> hmm ScottK did KDE PIM 4.4.9
<Riddell> 4.4.9 for what?
<shadeslayer> looks like ill jump on other stuff
<shadeslayer> natty
<shadeslayer> lemme check the ppa
<shadeslayer> yeah looks like done for maverick as well
<shadeslayer> ok ill do kde4libs 
<shadeslayer> *shudder*
<shadeslayer> last time i did it ... it was a nightmare
<shadeslayer> Riddell: do we want kdepim 4.4.9 for lucid?
<Riddell> I don't care about lucid
<Riddell> but maybe you do
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> maverick <3 first
<Riddell> ok you can do kde4libs and I'll have a shower and go to the market to buy my christmas dinner
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> Riddell: kde4libs (4:4.5.90-0ubuntu1~ppa1) natty; urgency=low <<
<shadeslayer> isnt that  .... wrong?
<shadeslayer> ( from bzr )
<Riddell> because it has ~ppa in bzr?
<shadeslayer> yes
<Riddell> shrug, saves me having to manually edit it and remove the ppa and change the natty to UNRELEASED
<Riddell> and it means much the same thing to anyone looking
<shadeslayer> ok ...
<shadeslayer> Riddell: is 4.5.90 uploaded to archives?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: no, it's not clear if upstream have released it or not (they're being very non committal on this release) and nobody has tested it except me
<shadeslayer> erm ... didnt they commit the annouce to kde.org?
<Riddell> it's not on the front page if they did
<shadeslayer> maybe the cron job hasnt run yet?
<Riddell> yeah dirk committed the templates but they havn't been updated for 4.5.90 and they haven't been linked to from anywhere
<shadeslayer> ohk
<Riddell> which is sebas's job normally
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Since we have kdepim/runtime 4.4.8 in lucid-proposed at the moment, I'd rather not confuse things with 4.4.9 in PPA for now.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: oh ok .. can we have 4.4.9 in proposed later?
<shadeslayer> or do we just forget about 4.4.9 for lucid?
<shadeslayer> also ... hupnp needs backporting for kdelibs
<shadeslayer> ScottK: btw how do you manage packages for debian and ubuntu? like ... its advised not to use sbuild on ubuntu to package stuff for debian
<shadeslayer> dual boot?
 * shadeslayer pokes lp to pick up speed
<ulysses> Flash player died, R.I.P.
<shadeslayer> flash is legacy ... long live HTML5 ;)
<shadeslayer> on that note .. i need to fix stuff in rekonq so that it handles HTML5 better
<Mamarok> who did package the Amarok 2.4.beta? We have the missing Mysql packages problem again with non-KDE users
<shadeslayer> argh
<shadeslayer> N: Unable to locate package libgrantlee-dev
<Mamarok> that is getting annoying, second time
<Mamarok> the 2.3.0 package had the same problem, missing libmysqlclient16
<ScottK> shadeslayer: We can do it later.
<shadeslayer> for some reason pbuilder is not picking up the private ppa 
<ScottK> shadeslayer: If we can get more positive test comments in the bug for getting 4.4.5/8 into -updates the odds improve.
<shadeslayer> ohk
<Quintasan> Riddell: well, KDM has NO background (at least here), new KSplash is sure shiny.
<Quintasan> Strigi has been disabled
<Quintasan> Riddell: and re-enabling it causes Nepomuk to constatly crash
<Quintasan> constatnly*
<Quintasan> ...
<Quintasan> all the time
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: any ideas why a pbuilder wont pick up kubuntu-ninjas ppa?
<Quintasan> https transport?
<shadeslayer> installed
<yofel> new ksplash is cool :D
<yofel> the active window ighlight in the taskbar feels odd though
<yofel> *highlight
<ulysses> why doesn't work copy-paste in firefox, why???
<ulysses> hm, maybe the new gtk3 libs broke it:\
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: *none* of the ppas work
<yofel> er, why am I using oxygen was workspace style suddenly...
<yofel> what happened to elegance o.O?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ^^ any ideas why ppas dont work on the EC2 instance?
<yofel> s/was/as/
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: blame apachelogger
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: +1 :P
<shadeslayer> he broke amazone
<shadeslayer> amazon
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: stop breaking so much stuff ... skype, amazon ...
<yofel> Quintasan: kdm had the old background here
<ulysses> oh right, Rekonq crashes when opening page with Flash content
<shadeslayer> ^_^
<Quintasan> Riddell: what happened to libkonq5?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: http://paste.ubuntu.com/546896
<shadeslayer> thats what i have
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: >vorian
<Quintasan> why the hell are you using vorian's key?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: because thats what the ppa says at the top :P
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: lrn2Private PPA Subscriptions at your Launchpad profile
<yofel> and the rc update just now reset my use gtk style settings...
<yofel> *user
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: same thing with my private key
<shadeslayer> what the heck is up ^_^
<Mamarok> Riddell: the problem with kdepim is not really getting better:
<Mamarok> kmail : Depends: libkdepim4 (= 4:4.4.9-0ubuntu0.1~ppa1) but 4:4.4.8-0ubuntu1~maverick1~ppa2 is to be installed
<Mamarok> the dependency changed, that's all, still broken and 12 packages held back
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: Scott packaged KDE PIM
<Mamarok> well, then ScottK ^ :)
<Quintasan> kinda borked
<Quintasan> Can't even start Kontact
<shadeslayer> damnit pbuilder
 * ScottK looks
<Quintasan> brb rm'ing .kde
<ScottK> Mamarok: Which PPA are you using?
<Mamarok> ScottK: the usual: ppa, backports and beta
<ScottK> Mamarok: It did fail to build.  I'll fix it.  Oddly LP didn't mail me about that.
<Mamarok> ScottK: OK, thanks a lot :)
<Quintasan> Constant nepomuk crashes are constant
<shadeslayer> erm
<shadeslayer> latest is KDE 4.5.90 we have to package right?
 * Riddell wanders back and puts dead animals in the fridge
<shadeslayer> ohh nvm
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yes
<shadeslayer> Riddell: EC2 not picking up private ppa
<Quintasan> I'm not sure about dead animals but well, pim is broken
<shadeslayer> infact .. any ppa for that matter
<Riddell> shadeslayer: it'll pick up whatever you tell it to
<Riddell> what are you doing?
<Riddell> Mamarok: well I did fix the kdepim issue but then 4.4.9 came out so I guess I need to look at it again
<Riddell> Quintasan: it became libkonq5a I think
<Mamarok> Riddell: ScottK is looking into it now
<shadeslayer> well ... i set up pbuilder -> added ppas to pbuilder -> update -> cant seem to pick up new grantlee 
<Quintasan> Riddell: well, it should provide libkonq5 I think
<Riddell> Mamarok: oh aye, he's good like that
<Riddell> Quintasan: it doesn't provide it, the ABI changed
<Quintasan> oh
<shadeslayer> surprisingly ... it picked up hpunp :/
<Quintasan> nvm the Kontact issue
<Quintasan> It works suddenly
<Riddell> shadeslayer: as I really have no idea how to do anything fancy with pbuilders you're on your own but if it's in sources.list and updated then it should install
<shadeslayer> yofel: so you packaged grantlee .. and attica... your libhupnp-dev package is picked up but not those two?
<shadeslayer> which is *weird*
<yofel> I only backported them, and I can see every one of them fine here
<shadeslayer> yofel: in a chroot?
<yofel> sc
<yofel> *sec
<yofel> hm...
<Riddell> Quintasan: any other problems?
<Riddell> with 4.5.90 on natty?
<shadeslayer> yofel: something is wrong ... right? :P
<Quintasan> None apart from Nepomuk crashes so far
<yofel> yeah, WTF?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: what's in the sources.list?  what's in the packages list that downloads? 
<Riddell> Quintasan: yep, that seems consistent with what I have
<Riddell> Quintasan: what's your issue with libkonq?
<Quintasan> The hotkeys in Kontact are "ambigous" again :/
<Quintasan> Riddell: I tried installing the Dolphin Dropbox plugin
<shadeslayer> Riddell: no the issue are the packages i think, i can see hupnp .. but not new grantlee and attica
<Quintasan> It depends on libkonq5 but I'm going to remove this
<shadeslayer> +the
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/546899
<Riddell> Quintasan: it'll need recompiled then
<yofel> erm, libgrantlee-dev isn't in the ppa Package lists file o.O?
<shadeslayer> yofel: aye
<yofel> not in /var/lib/apt/lists/private-ppa.launchpad.net_kubuntu-ninjas_ppa_ubuntu_dists_maverick_main_binary-amd64_Packages I mean
<Quintasan> Kontact is neat
<shadeslayer> something is *very* wrong
<yofel> on the launchpad side I think
<shadeslayer> aye
<Quintasan> Riddell: Do you have any idea what causes Nepomuk to crash?
<shadeslayer> yofel: so like .... we need to get someone to re run gzip on the ppa to update the list
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Does the version number of the missing packages have a "~" in it?
<shadeslayer> ScottK: yep
<ScottK> I think it's a known bug.
<shadeslayer> *but* hupnp is detected
<shadeslayer> it has a ~ in its version too
<Riddell> Quintasan: nope
<ScottK> Weird.
<Riddell> shadeslayer: hmm, you could be right
<shadeslayer> oh god ... SMS Spam
<yofel> Riddell, shadeslayer: hupnp doesn't exist in maverick archive though, so that might make a difference
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: there was a free game on sale last night ... Hero of Sparta 
<shadeslayer> s/sale/download
<shadeslayer> yofel: dunnolol
<shadeslayer> LP is weird :P
<shadeslayer> lets take this to #launchpad?
<yofel> you could add beta ppa to chroot as a workaround, that shows grantlee for maverick
<shadeslayer> yofel: yes, but then another issue could arise ... when i upload kde4libs .. it might break in ninja ppa :P
<yofel> agreed :/
<Riddell> ScottK: where did you hear of the ~ disappears issue?
<ScottK> Riddell: From wgrant.  I had trouble downloading buildlogs from the private PPA and asked him about it.
<wgrant> I love Web browsers :(
<shadeslayer> ^_^
<shadeslayer> wgrant: all of us do ...
<Riddell> wgrant?
<ScottK> I think my issue was a bit different though.
<shadeslayer> so ... nothing on firefighting @ launchpad-dev
<wgrant> Riddell: Chromium will not send '%7E' in a URL. It will always decode it to '~'. Which breaks the librarian's security code.
<wgrant> shadeslayer: We have no known issues.
<ScottK> Alzheimers is nice that way.
<Riddell> wgrant: so any idea why packages are disappearing from kubuntu-ninjas?
<shadeslayer> wgrant: yes but i think we just hit one :)
<wgrant> Riddell: I don't have private PPA superpowers, and the only Soyuz dev with such superpowers is on leave.
<wgrant> So I cannot investigate that archive.
<ScottK> wgrant: What if we added you to the relevant team for investigative purposes?
<wgrant> ScottK: Then I could give you an answer.
<ScottK> Riddell: ^^^
<Riddell> wgrant: I added you to ~kubuntu-ninjas
<wgrant> Thanks.
<wgrant> Let's see.
<wgrant> Interesting.
<Riddell> interesting in a good way or a bad way?
<wgrant> Riddell: Interesting in the "you apparently deleted them yesterday" sense.
<wgrant> But the source is still there.
<wgrant> But it says they were deleted by ~jr at 2010-12-22T14:39:49
<yofel> the show as published in the web interface though..
<yofel> *they 
<wgrant> That's the source.
<wgrant> Normally the source and binary publishing status is the same.
<wgrant> But apparently the binaries are deleted.
<yofel> o.O
<wgrant> Pretty much.
<shadeslayer> whut .... 0_o
<wgrant> Ah hm.
<ScottK> I guess we need to find this jr person and ask him why he did that ....
<Riddell> I did try to delete some packages yesterday but as usual launchpad timed out (and it should have been the natty packages I deleted but maybe I ticked the wrong boxes)
<wgrant> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ninjas/+archive/ppa/+packages?field.name_filter=attica&field.status_filter=&field.series_filter=maverick
<wgrant> It looks like someone uploaded the new attica, then deleted it, then copied it back in a week later.
<wgrant> Then Riddell somehow redeleted the old deleted one.
<Quintasan> ...
<shadeslayer> uh .... 
<wgrant> And it deleted the binaries from the new one.
<Quintasan> Launchpad magic :3.
<shadeslayer> so .... again ... LP is weird :P
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: +1 :D
<wgrant> Indeed. But this is a very uncommon edge case that I haven't seen crop up before.
<Riddell> presumably reuploading with a bumped version number would solve it
<Quintasan> Riddell: Well, I still have to work to do, but so far there weren't any problems apart from Nepomuk
<Riddell> Quintasan: great thanks
<wgrant> Riddell: I can probably fix it by copying it back.
<yofel> so deleting the packages and copying them in again would work?
<wgrant> Let me try.
<Riddell> wgrant: thanks, attica and grantlee I think it is
<wgrant> Is it just attica and that other one? grantlee?
<shadeslayer> wgrant: grantlee as well
<wgrant> OK, they all look revived.
<wgrant> And will hopefully be published in a couple of minutes.
<Riddell> lovely
<wgrant> And tomorrow I will look at preventing this situation from recurring.
<Riddell> shadeslayer: still got time to do kde4libs?
<wgrant> But until I fix this, no more redeleting deleted stuff pls.
<shadeslayer> Riddell: yeah sure
<shadeslayer> ill multitask ...
<shadeslayer> i studied a bit in between ;)
<Riddell> I'll get 4.5.90 ready for upload to natty
<Riddell> although it's not clear if kdebindings will need a rebuild or not
<Riddell> upstream aren't being very communicative
<shadeslayer> i did wast 40 mins trying to figure out whats wrong at my end tho ^_^
<shadeslayer> *waste
<Riddell> shadeslayer: findings bugs is a frustrating thing to do but it's not a waste of time
<shadeslayer> Riddell: no no ... i meant ... i thought the problem was at my end :P
<shadeslayer> even tho i saw that apt could see the upnp package
<shadeslayer> also ... do we have a package search shortcut for KDE via launchpad?
<wgrant> When in doubt, blame me.
<shadeslayer> like usource:  ... only instead of passing source packages, we just pass package names
<shadeslayer> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+search?text=kde4libs 
<shadeslayer> like that
<yofel> wgrant: packages published, thanks
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I don't think so
<shadeslayer> wgrant: thanks!
<wgrant> Indeed, all looks good.
 * wgrant sleeps.
<Riddell> thanks wgrant 
<shadeslayer> Riddell: would be nice .. when you dont know the package name
<Riddell> shadeslayer: go for it then :)
<shadeslayer> yeah thats what im looking at ;)
<shadeslayer> bah
<shadeslayer> its there 
<shadeslayer> upackage
<ScottK> apachelogger or JontheEchidna: Is there a ~simple recipe for fixing "names the constructor, not the type" errors like http://people.ubuntuwire.org/~lucas/ubuntu-nbs/32/kdetv_0.8.9-1_lubuntu32.buildlog ?  There are 10 of them from lucas' rebuild test and if they're easy I could find a MOTU hopeful to work on it perhaps.
<shadeslayer> well ... doesnt do exactly the thing i want it to do
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> whee ... kde4libs building
<shadeslayer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/546912
<shadeslayer> 0_i
<shadeslayer> 0_o
<yofel> try to backport polkit-qt, natty has 0.99.0-0ubuntu3, ppa 0.98.1~git20101107-0ubuntu1~maverick1~ppa1
<shadeslayer> Riddell: apachelogger http://pastebin.com/d19V05Nh
<shadeslayer> yofel: yeah ...
<yofel> *sigh*, not being able to c&p in firefox is annoying -.-
<yofel> oh great, trying to open launchpads openid login page crashes rekonq *-.-
<yofel> konqueror >> rekonq
<ScottK> yofel: Don't worry.  shadeslayer will claim it's fixed in git.
<yofel> lol
<shadeslayer> it is !
<shadeslayer> yofel: backtrace please
<apachelogger> ScottK: sure, just s/Control::Control/Control on the affected lines
<apachelogger> mind that this also could break though ^^
 * yofel wonders when that policykit 'remember authorization' checkbox is supposed to start working
<yofel> shadeslayer: http://paste.ubuntu.com/546913/
<apachelogger>             const Control::Control* c = static_cast<Control*>(*it);
<apachelogger> brrr
<apachelogger> that is super gross
<apachelogger> also the name is super silly
<shadeslayer> ScottK: see its a webkit crash :P
<shadeslayer> nothing related to rekonq
<shadeslayer> yofel: blame webkit
<yofel> shadeslayer: fix rekonq by making it use khtml for launchpad :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: dude what do you think of that new shortcut 
<apachelogger> ScottK: yeah, for all occurances of that error you can just make the Control::Control a Control
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: upkg?
<shadeslayer> yofel: yeah ... for eg. you cant save comments in launchpad because KIO doesnt have a customrequest function whereas QNAM has one
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: no.. lppkg
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> does that not do the same thing
<shadeslayer> different use cases
<shadeslayer> nope ... 
<apachelogger> also the shortcut lppkg seems wrong
<apachelogger> what is the use case? 
<shadeslayer> well .. when you dont know the source name but know the binary name and need to go to its LP page
<yofel> shadeslayer: and can you add some *sane* crash recovery to rekonq? Having it recover tabs after crash is great, but if one of those tabs is what crashes it that really doesn't help much (if you could give a selection dialog what tabs you want to recover that would be cool)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: packages.ubuntu.com does that
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yeah ... but its one click too many
<shadeslayer> yofel: kewl idea ...
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<ScottK> apachelogger: Thanks.
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: the key is wrong though
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: and you pinged?
<apachelogger> should be starting with a u
<shadeslayer> whai?
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Right.  I forgot about that excuse.
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: because lp* is of general usage scope to launchpad
<shadeslayer> ScottK: hey .. the backtrace doesnt lie
<apachelogger> if you add a lp shortcut that does in fact only address an ubuntu use case that would be namespace polution right there
 * apachelogger doesnt remember what he pinged about though
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> seems your right .... what could be alternative name
<shadeslayer> besides upkg
<apachelogger> ubpkg
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> actually the description is also misleading ;)
<apachelogger> ulppkg
<apachelogger> upkglp
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: do upkg:kde4libs and then use my desktop shortcut and see the difference
<apachelogger> something like that
<shadeslayer> upkglp seems about right
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: is the branch actually up yet?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: nope ... i was going to poke jelmer to change its name
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: the name of what?
<shadeslayer> wait wait
<shadeslayer> the branch was renamed
<apachelogger> well, since the project was renamed, the branch naturally must have been renamed too
<shadeslayer> yep
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: so you mean that the new changelog etc?
<shadeslayer> ill fix0r that right now
<apachelogger> yes
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: want me to commit ulppkg?
<shadeslayer> or upkglp
<apachelogger> sure
<apachelogger> and add it to the readme
<apachelogger> and the package description... ;)
<shadeslayer> sure
<shadeslayer> kde4libs buiding
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: kubuntu-web-shortcuts -> done with new shortcut
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: transitional package?
<shadeslayer> its in my PPA
<shadeslayer> hold on
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> not in the branch
<apachelogger> Depends: rekonq | konqueror, ${misc:Depends}
<apachelogger> that is also still wrong
<apachelogger> Description: Konqueror shortcuts for the Kubuntu wiki, Ubuntu Docs, Launchpad...
<apachelogger> that probably also could do with some webification or something
<shadeslayer> whats wrong with Depends? i forgot
<shadeslayer> needs some more fixing ...
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/experimental/+sourcepub/1381571/+listing-archive-extra
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: it does nto depend rekonq nor konqueror
<shadeslayer> ah ok
<apachelogger> Name=Ubuntu Binary Packages
<shadeslayer> yes ... 
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you might want to add yourself to the copyrights file ;)
<shadeslayer> so completely remove Depends?
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> it *needs* misc:Depends
<shadeslayer> i meant ... remove rekonq and konqueror :P
<apachelogger> and it needs some sort of relation with rekonq|konqueror
<apachelogger> possible suggests
<apachelogger> also it needs to recommend some other stuff
<apachelogger> not sure what though
<shadeslayer> Description : KDE Web shortcuts ....
<apachelogger> probably just kdelibs-bin or whatever it might be called these days ^^
<shadeslayer> since they apply to the whole of KDE
<apachelogger> KDE is the community :P
<shadeslayer> KDE SC
<apachelogger> just 'web shortcuts' maybe?
<shadeslayer> hmm
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: it does not related to the SC either
<rbelem> agateau, apachelogger, Riddell, ScottK, shadeslayer \o/
<ScottK> rbelem: Congratulations.
<apachelogger> if anything then it is 'web shortcuts for the kde platform'
<rbelem> ksambashare got "ship it"
<apachelogger> hoooray
<rbelem> :-D
<shadeslayer> whee
<ScottK> I saw.
<apachelogger> I shall now be able to distribute pr0n over the networx \o/
<shadeslayer> rbelem: btw im concerned about how much ROM kubuntu mobile might take :P
<rbelem> eheheheh :-D
<shadeslayer> because the desire has only 576 MB of ROM
<shadeslayer> rather 512 MB
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: inorite
<apachelogger> desire
 * apachelogger giggles
<rbelem> shadeslayer, let's try to get minimum. for now it is taking 1.9 gb afaik
<shadeslayer> kaboom
 * apachelogger notes that 576 is very doable
<apachelogger> eh
<apachelogger> 512
<apachelogger> ^^
<shadeslayer> 2GB -> 512 MB
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: it contains all sorts of shit
<apachelogger> cups?!?!?!
<apachelogger> CUPS!!!
<shadeslayer> really?
<shadeslayer> 0_o
<apachelogger> on a mobile oos
<shadeslayer> so TODO : slim down kubuntu mobile
<apachelogger> that is like distributing the satanists handbook along the system
<shadeslayer> to run on more handsets
<apachelogger> also it comes with games and whatnot
<apachelogger> which actually makes sense
<apachelogger> not the games fault that shadeslayer got a crappy phone :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: hey! its better than your N900
<Riddell> rbelem: well done :)
<shadeslayer> Snapdragon >> what the n900 has 
<Riddell> rbelem: it will only go in 4.7 upstream but we can patch it into 4.6 for our packages
<shadeslayer> gets awfully hawt at times tho
<apachelogger> oh wellz
<apachelogger> yet plasma-mobile would lag on your system
<apachelogger> so what good is your snapdragon?
<apachelogger> other than accomodate java
<apachelogger> which is probably the only reason it has such a powerful cpu to begin with
<shadeslayer> eh whut ... why would it lag?
<shadeslayer> http://www.gsmarena.com/htc_desire-3077.php 
<apachelogger> because you would probably need 3ghz
<shadeslayer> 512 ROM
<shadeslayer> oh ... plasma-mobile is leaky ?
<apachelogger> no
<shadeslayer> and heavy?
<apachelogger> your cpu is crap
 * apachelogger once said that in a course
<apachelogger> the prof went all crazy and shit
<apachelogger> we eventually agreed that maybe crap is too strong a word and 'my gpu eats your cpu for breakfast' is a more plausable way of saying it ^^
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://pastebin.com/RKfKtsHN
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: that is not a good synopsis .... Description: Web Shortcuts for the KDE Platform
<shadeslayer> that i can agree on
<apachelogger> the one before was good
<apachelogger> except for the konqueror part
 * rbelem hugs Riddell o/
<shadeslayer> also
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: what do you think alt+enter in a url bar should do?
<apachelogger> exit
<shadeslayer> 0_o
<shadeslayer> http://mail.kde.org/pipermail/rekonq/2010-December/002095.html
<apachelogger> to what else could you alternate enter?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: Description: Web Shortcuts for the KDE Platform, Kubuntu wiki, Ubuntu Docs, Launchpad...
<apachelogger> strip the kde platform!!!
<apachelogger> also IIRC synopsis are all lower case
<shadeslayer> ok
<apachelogger> (except for names)
<shadeslayer> Description: web shortcuts for Kubuntu wiki, Ubuntu Docs, Launchpad...
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> maybe
<apachelogger> 'Kubuntu, Ubuntu and Launchpad
<apachelogger> '
<apachelogger> makes more sense nowadays
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: that alt+return thing is IMHO posing the wrong question
<shadeslayer> drop the wiki, docs etc? ok
<apachelogger> conditional to providing any such feature is that rekonq learns to support random search engines on-the-fly
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: yeah
<shadeslayer> Description: web shortcuts for Kubuntu, Ubuntu, Launchpad...
<apachelogger> minus ...
<apachelogger> valorie: pingy
<shadeslayer> done
<shadeslayer> added myself to authors, fixed depends, fixed suggested
<shadeslayer> i think that about does it
<apachelogger> transitional pkg
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i sent you the link!
<shadeslayer> https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/experimental/+sourcepub/1381571/+listing-archive-extra
<apachelogger> so?
<ScottK> valorie: pim is fixed.  you should be able to update now.
<apachelogger> how does that help the debian/control?
<shadeslayer> wait .. you mean split out transitional package from this new package?
<shadeslayer> oh ok
 * Riddell uploads 4.5.90 to natty
<Riddell> shadeslayer: did you backport polkit?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: yes
<apachelogger> Nightrose: ping
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://paste.ubuntu.com/546927
<shadeslayer> Riddell: infact kde4libs is almost built ...
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: Depends: rekonq | konqueror, kubuntu-web-shortcuts, ${misc:Depends}
<apachelogger> that is the wrong
<apachelogger> Replaces: kubuntu-konqueror-shortcuts
<apachelogger> Conflicts: kubuntu-konqueror-shortcuts
<apachelogger> that is the wrong too
<shadeslayer> but thats the old package?
<shadeslayer> why?
<shadeslayer> shouldnt the new package replace the old one?
<apachelogger> also the description exceeds 80 chars
<shadeslayer> and afaik ... thats what you told me to do last time :P
<apachelogger> that is not very transitional...?
<apachelogger> like not at all
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://baraujo.net/blog/?p=17 << followed that as a example
<shadeslayer> http://wiki.debian.org/Renaming_a_Package too
<apachelogger>  clearly you did not, since the important parts are highlighted :P
<apachelogger> and yet yours look different
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: do i need provides kubuntu-konqueror-shortcuts
<shadeslayer> dont think so
<shadeslayer> Depends: kubuntu-web-shortcuts, ${shlibs:Depends}, ${misc:Depends}  
<shadeslayer> in kubuntu-konqueror-shortcuts
<apachelogger> you do not need the provides
<apachelogger> also carefully thought through you also do not need the shlibs in the transitional package (since that will be empty anyway, as the package is supposed to be empty)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://pastebin.com/K1PyRGE8
<shadeslayer> 80 chars ... now how do i fix that :P
<apachelogger> Replaces: kubuntu-konqueror-shortcuts
<apachelogger> Conflicts: kubuntu-konqueror-shortcuts
<apachelogger> still wrong
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: needs versioning?
<apachelogger> very much so
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://pastebin.com/sdHLPRKr
<apachelogger> wrong
<shadeslayer> 0_o
<shadeslayer> needs << ?
<shadeslayer> instead of <
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ^^
<shadeslayer> kde4libs almost done
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-relationships.html
<rgreening> oooh... looks interesting for inclusion... http://trichard-kde.blogspot.com/2010/12/introducing-dropbox-integration-for.html
 * Quintasan notes GTK apps still look like crap when run using sudo
<apachelogger> once you are done reading the make manual you might want to consider reading the debian policy :P
<ScottK> rgreening: Already working on it.
<rgreening> YAY!
<rgreening> haha
<Quintasan> + even native KDE apps look different, is there anything we can do about this?
<ScottK> trichard was here yesterday.
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: its _huge_
<rgreening> COOL!
<shadeslayer> debian policy manual i mean
<rgreening> yes I shouted. cause its COOL!
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: use kdesudo?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: so?
<rgreening> :)
<shadeslayer> *cringe*
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: it is not like it is huge because they added loads of pictures of kittens :P
<shadeslayer> :P
<apachelogger> though I would have preferred it to have some of those
<shadeslayer> anyhow .. i have to go and have dinner
<apachelogger> Quintasan: one can remove sudo and port everything to polkit
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: http://i.imgur.com/u1V8C.png
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: install oxygen-gtk -> kdesudo systemsettings -> use oxygen-gtk -> kdesudo gparted
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: http://i.imgur.com/VHWRw.png
<Quintasan> problem? :3
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://pastebin.com/3b0i05NG
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: heh :P
<apachelogger> this world needs partitionmanager
<apachelogger> !info partitionmanager
<ubottu> partitionmanager (source: partitionmanager): A partition management utility. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.3-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 430 kB, installed size 2888 kB
<Quintasan> oh
<Quintasan> nice
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: you didnt know about that?
<shadeslayer> 0_o
<shadeslayer> i thought you were using gparted because it offers more functionality 
<apachelogger> gparted does not offer more functionality?
<apachelogger> where did you get that idea?
<shadeslayer> gparted offers more functionality
<shadeslayer> thats what im saying
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> my fingers where lazy
<shadeslayer> yes
<apachelogger> gparted does not offer more functionality!?
<apachelogger> there we go
<apachelogger> now it makes all sense
<shadeslayer> it offers more functionality than partitionmanager
<shadeslayer> and ive seen partitionmanager screw up
<shadeslayer> gparted -> more reliable
<apachelogger> eh?
<apachelogger> you know how you always keep saying weird things :P
<shadeslayer> well i used partition manager in its early days and it did screw up
<shadeslayer> dunno about now
<apachelogger> oh well
<apachelogger> that must have been before it reached 1.0 then
<apachelogger> ^^
<shadeslayer> used it in karmic .... i think
<shadeslayer> !info partitionmanager karmic
<apachelogger> (partintionmanager, unlike most other products, actually established the <1 no good paradigm ^^)
<ubottu> partitionmanager (source: partitionmanager): partition manager for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.0-0ubuntu3 (karmic), package size 726 kB, installed size 2848 kB
<shadeslayer> the what?
<apachelogger> the ILOVEYOU virus
<shadeslayer> the WHAT virus? 0_o
 * apachelogger looks for a bazooka to kill phonon.kde.org
 * shadeslayer hands apachelogger a unicorn
<Quintasan> ...
 * apachelogger throws the unicorn at pko
<apachelogger> that did not help at all
<apachelogger> stupid unicorn -.-
<shadeslayer> do we need usr/include/krecentdirs.h
<Quintasan> apachelogger: You threw an invisible pink unicorn, how the hell do you expect this to show any result?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: yes
<shadeslayer> hmm
<apachelogger> Quintasan: well, I duno
<apachelogger> am I obama?
<shadeslayer> not installed in maverick
<shadeslayer> kdelibs-dev?
<apachelogger> nespresso
<Quintasan> Blame everything on apachelogger.
<Quintasan> Today is the Blame it on apachelogger Day
 * apachelogger blames the bbc
<apachelogger> so
<apachelogger> I must say
<apachelogger> this party is rather crappy
<apachelogger> kubuntu has not got no party people nowhere
<Quintasan> kubout died
<Quintasan> And we have no storehouse with party hats.
<Quintasan> kubotu*
<shadeslayer> so i put that in kdelibs5-dev
<apachelogger> I am going to use gnome if my sister does not stop screaming
<apachelogger> erm
<apachelogger> singing
<Quintasan> ...
<apachelogger> brrrrrrr
 * apachelogger is going the mad
<apachelogger> aahaahahaha
<apachelogger> helpz!
<Quintasan> apachelogger: I will personally sue you if you start using GNOME
<apachelogger> halp me, I haz madlyness!!!!
<Quintasan> You were mad from the start to begin with.
 * shadeslayer puts a blue wizard hat on apachelogger
<Quintasan> Embrace the feeling apachelogger.
 * apachelogger munches glass
 * shadeslayer gives apachelogger a pink mike 
 * shadeslayer commands apachelogger to sing
 * Quintasan goes out to get some tea.
<apachelogger> JINGLE BELLS, FLIPPING JINGLE BELLS, FLIPPING ALL THE WAY
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> hold on
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: thy shall not command no nothing to the master
<shadeslayer> Jingle Bells Quintasan smells ponies all the way
<shadeslayer> hmm .. no usr/lib/kde4/kcm_ssl.so as well
<apachelogger> frosty the snow pimp...
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I haven't included that in packages, it's in the wrong place
<shadeslayer> Riddell: oh kcm?
<shadeslayer> what about krecentdirs.h?
<Riddell> mm, dunno
<shadeslayer> well .. i adjusted that into kdelibs5-dev
<Riddell> ok
<shadeslayer> kdelibs done then
<shadeslayer> hmm .. now how do i upload :P
<shadeslayer> copy back to local system and upload ... i guess
<Riddell> shadeslayer: you can do remote debsigning
<shadeslayer> whoa
<shadeslayer> how 
<Riddell> shadeslayer: dunno, but I know it's possible
<shadeslayer> ah well
<Riddell> shadeslayer: you could also kick me off the machine and upload your .gnupg directory
<shadeslayer> heh :P
<Riddell> I'm not using the machine so feel free to do that
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> and then comes photorec or whatever its name is
<Riddell> what's that?
<apachelogger> file recovery thing
<Riddell> shadeslayer: -r [username@]remotehost
<Riddell> man debsign knows all
<shadeslayer> oic
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: when you are done reading the make manual and the debian policy you might also want to read the debsign manual....
<shadeslayer> ^_^
<Riddell> agateau: seen http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/choqok-indicator?content=136533 ?
<agateau> Riddell: content not found :/
<Riddell> huh?
<agateau> Riddell: that's what your link gives me
<Riddell> yes, it's disappeared
<apachelogger> one of them admins must have removed it...
<Riddell> was this guy http://kde-apps.org/usermanager/search.php?username=johnnybravo
 * apachelogger blames Nightrose
<Riddell> Nightrose: any idea what happened to it?
<agateau> Riddell: google cache ftw
<agateau> Interestingly the preview is still there: http://kde-apps.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=136533&file1=136533-1.png&file2=&file3=&name=choqok-indicator&PHPSESSID=72bbbfad299a1fffa26b2d41fc95e7e9
<Riddell> I sent him a message to ask what happened
<shadeslayer> hmm weird
<shadeslayer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/546937
<Riddell> shadeslayer: try gpg --recv-key F2672094
<shadeslayer> yeah thats what im doing :P
<shadeslayer> ok kdelibs uploaded
<shadeslayer> Riddell:  do i just logout? or sudo shutdown the machine?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: what do you want to do?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: where are the .debs for me to install?
<shadeslayer> debs? what debs?
<Riddell> of kdelibs
<shadeslayer> i packaged kde4libs for maverick
<Riddell> yes
<shadeslayer> Riddell: /var/cache/pbuilder/result/*.deb
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: I've not seen that FTBFS before
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: We've got 10.  I assume it's gcc4.5 being 'better'.
<Riddell> The following packages will be REMOVED: kubuntu-debug-installer libpolkit-qt-1-0 libpolkit-qt-1-dev libqapt-runtime qapt-batch
<Riddell> hmm, the polkit update in maverick ninjas might cause issues
<shadeslayer> and without that ... kde4libs wont build properly
<JontheEchidna> polkit-qt-1 had it's .so version bumped
<ScottK> You'll just have to rebuild those in the PPA.
<shadeslayer> oh ok ...
<JontheEchidna> with the possible exception of kubuntu-debug-installer
<JontheEchidna> since it's only being removed because qapt is
<shadeslayer> hmm
<ScottK> apachelogger: Removing the redundant Control:: in kdetv then leads me to /tmp/buildd/kdetv-0.8.9/./kdetv/libkdetv/kdetvpluginbase.cpp:41:56: warning: type qualifiers ignored on function return type.
<shadeslayer> Riddell: did you shutdown that AWS instance?
<shadeslayer> because my screen is stuck when i try to logout
<Riddell> shadeslayer: no but I shut you out since I wanted to upload private keys there
<shadeslayer> right :)
<shadeslayer> ScottK: so python transition is over?
<shadeslayer> can i haz my upgrade now?
<ScottK> shadeslayer: No, but the critical first part where 2.7 becomes the default is done.
<shadeslayer> oh ok
<ScottK> Shoudl be able to, just make sure you have the latest from maverick-updates first.
<shadeslayer> will do
<CIA-39> [muon] jmthomas * 1208877 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/installer/ApplicationLauncher.cpp String fix as requested by l10n team
<ScottK> shadeslayer: If you'd been reading u-d-a as I believe I previously suggested, you'd know this (you can do this when you need a break from the make manual or debian-policy).
<CIA-39> [muon] jmthomas * 1208893 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/libmuon/MuonStrings.cpp Improve context messages for requested state strings
<Riddell> agateau: choqok-indicator guy says "I spoke to the choqok guys, and there\'s already support for the messaging menu in choqok git. So there was no need for a plugin."
<Riddell> which is interesting
<agateau> Riddell: nice!
<ScottK> BTW, I fixed both MI and munbar yesterday so they will build again in Natty.
<Riddell> got patches for agateau?
<ScottK> Riddell: It was just missing build-dep.
<apachelogger> ScottK: because it is spooky code
<apachelogger> does it fail on a warning?
<apachelogger> otherwie I would just ignore it
<ScottK> apachelogger: Dunno.  I've moved on.
<apachelogger> it is about some wacko constness
<ScottK> agateau: They both need pkg-kde-tools in build-depends.
<apachelogger> PluginDesc* const KdetvPluginBase::pluginDescription() const
<ScottK> It was old KDE3 stuff anyway.
<agateau> ScottK: that's Riddell side I think :)
 * apachelogger wonders if that makes sense
<ScottK> OK.  In any case it's fixed.
<CIA-39> [muon] jmthomas * 1208895 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/installer/ApplicationWindow.cpp Remove redundant setWindowTitle. KApplication gives this to us automagically
<rbelem> hey guys http://qt.gitorious.org/
<yofel> lol
<rbelem> crazy stuff...
<JontheEchidna> wow
<CIA-39> [muon] jmthomas * 1208896 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/installer/ (ApplicationWindow.cpp ApplicationWindow.h) Power inhibition is now done in MuonMainWindow, so get rid of the unused m_powerInhibitor variable
<rbelem> someone did not pay the domain
<apachelogger> does anyone have thoughts on why the function "PluginDesc* const KdetvPluginBase::pluginDescription() const" does not make sense?
<rbelem> apachelogger, http://qt.gitorious.org/
<jjesse> rbelem its the whole www.gitorious.org domain :0
<apachelogger> rofl
<rbelem> jjesse, :-D
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: it's a const pointer to a PluginDesc, and the function itself is const in regards to the KdetvPluginBase class. Seems valid to me
<apachelogger> no no
<apachelogger> it is not a const pointer
<JontheEchidna> pointer to a const PluginDesc?
<apachelogger> the data ought to be const
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> maybe
<apachelogger> ...
<apachelogger> the function returns _description which is a member
<apachelogger> a PluginDesc* member to be precise
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: general assumption, since the member is not a const PluginDesc in the class returning a pointer to it and claim that the data is const would be wrong
<apachelogger> so the compiler discards the qualifier
 * apachelogger thinks that would make sense
<rbelem> for those who needs access gitorious.org, here is the ip address 87.238.52.168
<JontheEchidna> yeah, that makes sense. It sounds like something gcc would have been more lenient about in older versions too
<JontheEchidna> since it's sorta ok but not really
<apachelogger> last time it appeared that in natty they have turned more of the pedantic switches on
<apachelogger> something was FTBFSing because of missing return value
<ScottK> It was kdetv in this case.
<apachelogger> kdetv is srsly creepy code anyway
<apachelogger> const Control::Control* c = static_cast<Control*>(*it);
<apachelogger> if I were a compiler I would also crap out on this
<apachelogger> Nightrose: in what wiki would you put something like http://phonon.kde.org/cms/1005
<ScottK> That's the first one it died on.  The last one happened after I "fixed" that one.
<CIA-39> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1208902 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/libqapt/src/package.cpp Ensure we don't make a deep copy due to const incorrectness
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: am I crazy for not really liking this mockup at all? http://jontheechidna.wordpress.com/2010/12/21/muon-suite-1-1-beta-2/#comment-2125
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: oh, random fact of the day: currently your website label seems misaligned with the rest of the stuff
<JontheEchidna> hmm, you're right
<JontheEchidna> It's probably that the stuff below it is in a QVBoxLayout that has borders
<JontheEchidna> I can set those margins to 0
<apachelogger> as for the mockup, I thinkthere is a benefit in having the screenshot next to name rather than next to the description
<apachelogger> that is about everything good I can see
<apachelogger> OTOH from a sequential POV having the edit buttons at the bottom also makes sense
<JontheEchidna> not really, as the description can be long enough to cause it to be hidden
<apachelogger> click on rekonq -> look at screenshot -> like -> continue reading a bit -> like -> not too fat -> like -> install
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: then the description ought to be scrollable ;)
<apachelogger> but I see your point
<JontheEchidna> something about the mockup just doesn't feel right to me
<apachelogger> yeah, it is missing a frame ;)
<JontheEchidna> the stuff at the top looks all thrown together, and it'd be pretty hard to do from a layouting point of view
<apachelogger> we concluded that a frame would help with visual appearance, and now that the mockup is missing one I would think that this is what you perceive as not right :)
<JontheEchidna> muon-in
<apachelogger> hm
<JontheEchidna> lol, I tried to launch it from konversation
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: never think of how hard something is :P
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> come to hink of it
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: can one launch an installed app from within muon?
<apachelogger> that would be killer
<apachelogger> like in kpackagekit
<JontheEchidna> yes, it offers you right after you install it
<apachelogger> (though one should be reminded that running kbuildsycoca4 before doing that is a good idea ;))
<apachelogger> groovy
<JontheEchidna> it makes a KService of the .desktop file itself, so that a still-building kbuildsycoca4 won't interfere
<JontheEchidna> tbh I lifted most of that code off of KPK entirely :P
<JontheEchidna> I can't seem to find a way to make the addons view smaller by default: http://i.imgur.com/jE9jo.png
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: spacer
<apachelogger> also sizepolicy to minimum I suppose
<JontheEchidna> it already is
<apachelogger> oddness
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: and you have a spacer there?
<JontheEchidna> at the very bottom of the widget
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: im committing this control file http://pastebin.com/xu6M7LjT
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: what sort of widget is this?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: QScrollArea
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: the addons widget?
<JontheEchidna> oh
<JontheEchidna> I thought you meant the whole thing's parent
<apachelogger> yeah, that is also handy to know ^^
<JontheEchidna> probably a QTreeView
<JontheEchidna> QListView
<apachelogger> interesting
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: apparently it does really not want too shrink
<JontheEchidna> yup
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: try replicating the thing in designer
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: im done with kubuntu-web-shortcuts .... have a looksie
 * JontheEchidna is concerned about the lack of attention given to bug 680328
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 680328 in dpkg (Ubuntu) "Many postinst scripts fail using either AptDaemon, PackageKit, or QApt" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/680328
<apachelogger> you are telling us the 3rd time now :P
<JontheEchidna> no, that is my MIR for QApt that I keep going on about :P
<JontheEchidna> which still has had no action after 5 months I might add
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> you also mentioned that thing
<apachelogger> I am pretty sure about it
<JontheEchidna> I just think that a critical bug that breaks the default package managers for every variant of *buntu would at least warrant a comment from somebody other than me
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: you could overload qlistview's sizeHint() and qdebug it
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: I just noticed that
<apachelogger> presumably it is hitting the wrong size to the layout system
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: I though it might be a buggy post-inst script but it happened third time in a row.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Get Riddell to approve a spec that needs it and then you can make the MIR rationale "Required to implement spec foo."
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: kees is already assigned to the bug and has been pinged twice in the last 5 months
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: Do you want/need any help with debugging this?
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Right.  This helps with priority.
<ScottK> Then one of us can whine at the release team meeting that foo is blocked on ubuntu-mir and get it done.
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: I'm tempted to just close it as fixed, since 5 months with no activity must mean no objections
 * apachelogger always fears MIRs because of security reviews
<ScottK> My way will work.
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: more info would help I suppose
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: there is still a recommends on kdelibs or something missing
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: actuallly, I think that qaptbatch was part of a maverick spec
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: kubuntu-web-shortcuts should dep on kdelibs?
<shadeslayer> ok
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: I'm not sure how to provide you more info :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: not depend!
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: well, you offered :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: also it still exceeds 80chars
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: I know it postinst scripts fail
<Quintasan> However I'm not sure how do I debug this :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: also I advise you to do a testbuild
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yeah need to fix that.. cant do it now
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: not all of them do, and it'd be good to find out a common thread between the ones that do
<Quintasan> hmmmm
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: libc usually fails here
<JontheEchidna> python-gmenu too
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Right, but we need that one re-aimed at Natty or anotherone.
<JontheEchidna> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/kubuntu-lucid-development
<JontheEchidna> (was acutally part of a spec postponed from lucid)
<ScottK> Maybe Riddell can work with that at the next release meeting.
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: libc-bin failed
<Quintasan> again.
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: is there a way to get a list of apps that can open a URL based on the url?
<shadeslayer> i could probably get the mimetype and use that, but .... idk how :P
<shadeslayer> ( how to get the list of apps )
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> kprotocolinfo?
<apachelogger> kservice surely enables you to query that sort of shit
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: in general you should probably query for mimetype and not for url
<apachelogger> I mean
<apachelogger> every app in KDE can open a kio slave
<apachelogger> that does not mean that every app in KDE can display videos
<shadeslayer> right .. what i meant was .. i can get a mimetype, but how do i use it to get a list of apps that can open that mimetype
<apachelogger> kservice*
<apachelogger> just look at the internals of kfiledialog or what the thing is called
<apachelogger> the thing you use to ask openwith stuff
<apachelogger> that must conduct probing internally or it could not know what applications to open
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> thanks ... now i have to go and study for a bit :P
<shadeslayer> cya
<CIA-39> [release-script-refactor] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20101223173742-3jbdptn509a1jj0e * (44 files in 2 dirs) remove everything - moved to https://projects.kde.org/projects/playground/sdk/releaseme
<claydoh> JontheEchidna: lol its all *your* fault : http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3115030.0;topicseen
<JontheEchidna> lol
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> there we are again
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna produces faulty software :P
<apachelogger> I knew it all along
<JontheEchidna> :P
<apachelogger> nothing can be that fast and reliable at the same time
<claydoh> you mean I have been using *fualty* *buggy*  softwarez all this time?
<claydoh> oh noe
<apachelogger> yes!
<apachelogger> you should have used dpkg
<apachelogger> all those apt thingies are made to fail
<apachelogger> only a human being can resolve dependencies properly
<JontheEchidna> reminds me of the people who show up in #ubuntu+1 complaining that apt-get dist-upgrade broke their entire intallz
<apachelogger> see
<claydoh> heh
<claydoh> happens in the forum regularly as well, i even have a sticky post on it every 6 monts or so :)
<claydoh> I find aptitiude to be a major confusion-causer in this area
<claydoh> ooh the user in the posr is using lucid perhaps
<claydoh> poster is using lucid rather
<Mamarok> claydoh: sorry I didn't answer your mail yet, but I too have no idea how to handle Ray
<Mamarok> he has not a clue, since the beginning
<wulfric> Hello Okular reads .chm fine on SUSE but in ubuntu it complains of missing backends Is there a separate package for chm backends which I am missing??
<wulfric> okular-extra-backends has tiff, djvu epub but no chm
<Riddell> wulfric: no I'm afraid it just doesn't support it, the chm library failed its main inclusion review
<ulysses> wulfric: http://okular.kde.org/faq.php#UsingUbuntuIcannotreadCHMandEPubdocumentsevenifIhaveokularextrabackendsandlibchminstalledWhy
<Riddell> wulfric: we probably could create a separate package for universe but it's fiddly and so far I havn't known of anyone requesting it
<wulfric> Riddell: Thanks Okular has annotation features for chm which others (xchm etc.) do not have
<wulfric> Very useful if you have  lots of ebooks like me
<wulfric> Currently I dual boot SUSE for this express reason
<CIA-39> [muon] jmthomas * 1208949 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/libmuon/HistoryView/HistoryView.cpp Small optimization in HistoryView: Don't create a KIcon and grab a pixmap from it for each historyItem. Do it once and use this saved pixmap for all items.
<wulfric> Riddell: Would be useful to have an optional universe package for this It is confusing for those who move to Ubuntu from other distros to have different feature sets in different distros fro same application
<Riddell> wulfric: ok I filed bug 693892 to remind us to do it
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 693892 in kdegraphics (Ubuntu) "create separate package for okular epub and chm files" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/693892
<wulfric> Riddell: Thanks will follow up on that Cheers
<CIA-39> [muon] jmthomas * 1208954 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/libmuon/HistoryView/HistoryView.cpp KLocale::formatDate() is somewhat expensive, so make a cache of resulting date strings so that we can call formatDate less
<CIA-39> [muon] jmthomas * 1208960 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/libmuon/HistoryView/ (HistoryView.cpp HistoryView.h) Hash the past-tense states and the past-tense state strings so that we don't have to construct a new localized string each iteration. This cuts the amount of l10n string construction in half for a nice speedup
<shadeslayer> Riddell: happy birthday according to IST :D
<ulysses> okay, let's party!
<apachelogger> OMG OMGG OMG GOGM OGMGGO
<apachelogger> PARTEEEEEE
<apachelogger> https://projects.kde.org/projects/kdesupport/phonon
<CIA-39> [muon] jmthomas * 1208969 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/libmuon/HistoryView/HistoryView.cpp (log message trimmed)
<CIA-39> Turns out we can optimize icon usage in HistoryView even further.
<CIA-39> QStandardItem::setIcon() takes a QIcon, so passing a QPixmap to that function
<emonkey> apachelogger, you're phonon project manager?
<apachelogger> for quite some time actually
<emonkey> didn't know :-)
<shadeslayer> wait .. i thought you were phonon lieutenant 
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: projects.kde.org does not have such a title
<apachelogger> also I am more like captain it would seem
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> for some reason, vlc, rekonq and open office were eating 500 Megs of RAM
<shadeslayer> with VLC taking up 70% of my CPU
<shadeslayer> and heres the kicker ... i closed all of these apps 20 mins ago
<shadeslayer> quassel leaks mem left right and center
<shadeslayer> from a humble beginning of 25 MB's it goes upto 90 MB's
<shadeslayer> Sput: ^^
<shadeslayer> likewise for plasma
<shadeslayer> 200 MB
<shadeslayer> why dont you just eat my hardware :P]
<shadeslayer> a bit premature ... but ... i can haz natty
<apachelogger> this party sucks
<Sput> shadeslayer: nah, it just never deletes old chatlines, so it naturally grows
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: maybe your graphics stack is leaking?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: iDunno(tm)
<apachelogger> we had that once :D
<shadeslayer> Sput: can i limit it somehow?
<apachelogger> was super fun
<apachelogger> system dead after about 2 hours
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: well ... im upgrading to natty
<shadeslayer> lol
<Sput> shadeslayer: currently only by reconnecting to the core, unfortunately... we still need to implement autoclean
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> thats what i did... it came down to 25 MB
<apachelogger> ...konversation does not have such problems...
<shadeslayer> .... and yet you use quassel yourself ....
<shadeslayer> maybe you should have a quassel bashing session next UDS :P .... and invite Sput to watch
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> anyone against it? say nay!
<apachelogger> ah, all in favor, perfect
<apachelogger> hen it is settled
<shadeslayer> Sput: best of luck .... you'll need it :P
 * apachelogger read that with an f and was a bit shocked
<nigelb> Riddell: HAPPY BIRTHDAY \O/
<markey> Riddell: happy birthday mate :DD
<markey> apachelogger: that VLC file selector bug is still there
<markey> quite major...
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<apachelogger> pulse too :P
<apachelogger> also amarok cannot stream to icecast
<apachelogger> there is actually a wish for phonon
<apachelogger> to grow a libshout backend
<apachelogger> and support multiple backends at once
<apachelogger> not sure if I like that though
<apachelogger> sounds more like something that ought to be done in PA
<shadeslayer> !info kde-plasma-desktop natty
<ubottu> kde-plasma-desktop (source: meta-kde): the KDE Plasma Desktop and minimal set of applications. In component universe, is optional. Version 5:63ubuntu11 (natty), package size 2 kB, installed size 40 kB
<shadeslayer> hmmm weirdness
<apachelogger> !find paprefs
<ubottu> Found: paprefs
<shadeslayer> brb after restart
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: doubt it
<shadeslayer> upgrade to natty complete
<apachelogger> surely it will break
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: likewise
<apachelogger> and you will be stuck with windows
<apachelogger> muahhaahahahaha
<apachelogger> ahahhhgahghag
<apachelogger> you em el!
<apachelogger> I luvz me a you em el
<apachelogger> it is so beautiful and lovely and erotic and whatnot
 * ScottK waves from high in the air (still find wifi on airplanes pretty mind boggling).
 * yofel copies this awesome hammer he found on the web in firefox to natty and throws it at apachelogger
<yofel> ...
<yofel> forgot that I can't c&p from gtk apps in natty :'(
 * apachelogger undresses and runs around in circles as to avoid the stupid hammer
<yofel> why undress???
<apachelogger> Gan not To the Kopy and paste
<apachelogger> yofel: so I am nakkid
<apachelogger> obviously
<apachelogger> oh oh oh
<apachelogger> it is a bug
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: a) i have no windows
<apachelogger> hahaha
<shadeslayer> not on my laptop 
<apachelogger> rofl
<apachelogger> lmao
<apachelogger> no windows
<apachelogger> hahahaha
<apachelogger> must be pretty dark
<apachelogger> hahahahahaha
<shadeslayer> b) it is broken ... touchpad not working
<apachelogger> oh dear
 * apachelogger needs therapy again
<ScottK> Did whoever put stuff in the backports PPA rebuild pim/pim-runtime?
<ScottK> They need a rebuild (and soname bumbs) against the new pimlibs.
<apachelogger> very unlikely I would say
<apachelogger> oh noes, I joined another german ubuntu channel and they are having a party there
* apachelogger changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Party fail, we need to work on that | Lots to do https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | Please test KDE in lucid-proposed LP: #691068 | Ninjas packaging RC 1 https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging
<ulysses> noooo partyyyyyyy:( however, exam passed
<apachelogger> hoooray
<apachelogger> parteeee
 * apachelogger turns on the disco music tunes stuff
<Riddell> nigelb: is it my birthday?
<Riddell> ooh, IST birthday!
<yofel> Riddell: happy birthday
<Riddell> yofel: are you in a my-birthday time zone?
<apachelogger> birthday 20 minutes away....
<apachelogger> or 1:20
 * apachelogger wonders what sort of weird timezone he has got
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> local 
<apachelogger> hahah
<apachelogger> one would suppose that one does not find the local time zone weird ^^
<yofel> Riddell: not yet, but I have a tendency to forget about such stuff if I don't do it right away..
<apachelogger> that is why we have the topic
<apachelogger> to not forget important things
<apachelogger> like not being able to party
<apachelogger> !!!!!!!!!!! http://apachelog.wordpress.com/2010/12/23/the-phonon-family-is-moving/
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about http://apachelog.wordpress.com/2010/12/23/the-phonon-family-is-moving/
<apachelogger> please proof read
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> so like
<shadeslayer> touchpad is back up
<shadeslayer> some of the stuff is still broken :/
<shadeslayer> network manager to be precise
<yofel> oh cool, display brightness control works again in rc1
<shadeslayer> yofel: yeah ... but i have no notifications now 
<shadeslayer> there used to be a notification
<yofel> hm? knotify works fine here, and I do get that brightness popup
<shadeslayer> no popup for me :/
<yofel> erm, huh?
<yofel> I get a popup when I *increase* brightness, but not when I decrease it..
<shadeslayer> i dont have a popup in either of those cases :P
<apachelogger> can you people please read the blog post! :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: looks ok to me
<apachelogger> ohkay
<shadeslayer> i did read it .. forgot to say something :P
<shadeslayer> any how
<shadeslayer> im off to sleep
<shadeslayer> cya
<apachelogger> it is a nightslayer now :D
<ari-tczew> lol, clipboard doesn't work on natty :/
<ulysses> well, it's 2 minutes until midnight
<ulysses> ari-tczew: Firefox?
<ari-tczew> ulysses: all system. it worked some minutes after start system, now it doesn't work
<ari-tczew> clipboard stil remember the same stuff
<ulysses> ari-tczew: I see it only in Firefox, I can't copy anything from there, but others work
<Riddell> ooh ooh is it my birthday yet?
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> 1h
<ScottK> Riddell: Happy Birthday.  It's mine in 5 days.
<crimsun> happy birthdays, then
<Riddell> oh well, still an hour to go
<yofel> ari-tczew, ulysses: here it's copy out from gtk apps that's broken, I can still paste stuff into gtk apps.
<ulysses> Riddell: well, then happy almost-birthday
<ari-tczew> wrrrrrrrrrr
<yofel> Riddell: oh right, happy birthday now ;)
<Riddell> anyone on maverick able to test 4.5.90?
<apachelogger> in a bit
<ari-tczew> yofel: is it known bug? reported?
<ScottK> Riddell, apachelogger, etc... it doesn't look like kdenetwork got uploaded.
<yofel> ari-tczew: no idea, I didn't get to reporting it yet myself at least
<Riddell> ScottK: oh I couldn't get it to compile
<Riddell> ScottK: something to do with the libktorrent issue again
<ScottK> That would be a problem.
<Riddell> so I left it for now
<ScottK> I see.
<ScottK> Might be worth asking the packager's list about then?
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> I'm compiling kdepim for kubuntu-ppa/beta too
<ScottK> Are you putting the RC in beta backports or backports?
<ScottK> I mashed a bunch of retry buttons to we keep the Canonical data center warm.
<yofel> ulysses: bug 693976
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 693976 in gtk+2.0 (Ubuntu) "[natty] Copying to clipboard broken" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/693976
<apachelogger> that is very important at this time of yeear
<apachelogger> we do not want to have them become blocks of ice
<Riddell> ScottK: in beta
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> apachelogger: Particularly in London this wee.
<apachelogger> yeah
<ScottK> wee/week.
<ari-tczew> yofel: how can I use klipper?
<yofel> ari-tczew: should be running by default, the scissors in the systray
<ari-tczew> yofel: wrrrrrrrrrrr, I clicked 'show barcode' and now there are not scissors
<ari-tczew> I want to erase Ubuntu from my hard disk
<ari-tczew> what a mess
<ari-tczew> okay I runned klipper from console
<Riddell> ooh ooh
<Riddell> what day is it?
<crimsun> not your birthday yet.
#kubuntu-devel 2010-12-24
<crimsun> ...but now it is.
<Riddell> it's my birthday!
 * Riddell runs around putting birthday hats on everyone
 * Riddell plays some Daft Punk and dresses up like someone from Tron
<ScottK> Riddell: Happy birthday.  May you get birthday presents that aren't also your Christmas presents.
<Riddell> why thank you ScottK 
<ScottK> Riddell: Can you tell my birthday is also close to Christmas (3 days after)?
<Riddell> you just get the leftovers..
<Quintasan> It's Riddell bday today?
<Quintasan> Riddell: Happy birthday!
<Riddell> why thank you Quintasan, have a party popper
<Riddell> my facebook wall has never been so busy
<Riddell> I do think birthday greetings are about the only good use for facebook
<Quintasan> Huh? Facebook?
 * Quintasan reads this only because his phone is hooked up with it
<Mamarok_> Riddell: Happy Birthday :)
<Quintasan> Riddell: Please remember it's still Blame Apachelogger Day, if something didn't went according to your plans you can blame him :)
<Riddell> why thank you Mamarok, have a glass of Prosecco
<claydoh> ooh birthday boy Riddell !! hope it is a good one for you!
<Riddell> gosh thanks claydoh, have some cake
<claydoh> Mamarok_:  on ray burke I don'tt hink there is anything we *can* do for him :( but at least he is harmless, just never records or noted what he is successful with, etc
<crimsun> which Phonon backend will Natty have as the default?
 * claydoh munches on cake, his 3 dogs and 1 cat eagerly awaiting the stray crumb falling
<Riddell> crimsun: currently defaulting to and expected to be gstreamer
<crimsun> Riddell: ok, thanks. Did Maverick (and earlier) use xine-lib?
<Quintasan> claydoh: it's damn middle of the night in here and you are eating already?
<Quintasan> :P
<crimsun> I'm trying to gauge the surface of a proposed SRU for gst-plugins-good0.10.
<claydoh> Quintasan: you betcha! its only early evening here :D
<Riddell> crimsun: yes we've changed in natty
<crimsun> Riddell: ok, thanks. Looks like it'll be limited to just ubuntu maverick, then.
<crimsun> heh, "just"
<claydoh> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=261117 how is this "downstream"?
<ubottu> KDE bug 261117 in general "Oxygen theme icons missing" [Minor,Resolved: downstream]
<Riddell> mm, no idea
<claydoh> that kmymoney dev was a former kubuntu user, now he hates it
<claydoh> :(
<claydoh> I cannot reproduce it in 10.10
<Riddell> do the icons appear?
<claydoh> yes,  think the bug reporter may not have set the kde prefix
<Riddell> yep, icons definately in our package of kmymoney
<Riddell> want to leave a polite remark with a touch or sarcasm or shall I?
<claydoh> I will, but after I recompile - i keep a ppa with latest versions (with icons) :) haven't compiled it in a while
<claydoh> but there were icons when i last built 4.5.1 - not in our repos
<Riddell> given that we don't even have packages of 4.5.1 it's definately not a packaging fault
<claydoh> somehow it must be an icon packaging issue I guess --not
<claydoh> lol
<claydoh> I absolutely love kmm, but the dev blaming everything on us is not good
<Riddell> maybe sarcasm is the wrong approach, maybe disappointment would work better
<claydoh> I am not good at sarcasm, but perhaps straightforward 'can't reproduce' might work, along with a touch of disappointment
<claydoh> but I am going to let this build to be sure before I do anything
<Riddell> he's probably manually set the resource path to /usr/share/apps intead of letting the default be /usr/share/kde4/apps/
<jtechidna> we're also using the debian packages verbatim, so it's not even us
<claydoh> JontheEchidna: yup, I think the default prefix is /opt if you don't set it
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: I'm backporting the qapt in natty to kubuntu-ninjas for maverick, the maverick version doesn't compile 
<JontheEchidna> huh, interesting
<JontheEchidna> oh yeah. the libpolkit-qt-1 API changes broke things
<ari-tczew> heh, now key UP doesn't work
<Riddell> yay, 4.5.90 installed and ran on my VM
<Riddell> I'll copy it to beta, announce then run away to non-computery land
<Riddell> kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.6-rc-1
 * claydoh wonders if we should either set the publish time for the relase news a few hours after starting the build/copy action, or note this in the article itself
<markey> apachelogger: important message: we have found a security issue in your code. please contact me ASAP
<serenity> hi
<serenity> is the beta backports ppa already ready to use?
<harolddong> the 4.6 rc update seems to need libpolkit-qt-1-1 for a bunch of packages but only libpolkit-qt-1-0 is available in the beta repo as far I can tell and it is causing a bunch of errors
<nixternal> i drank a lil to much for kubuntu tonight :/
<nigelb> Riddell: Pretty by now its birthday in your tz :D
<Mamarok> hm, that can't be correct: an upgrade wants to remove all kde
<Mamarok> Riddell: it seriously wants to remove 295 packages, there must be a bug somewhere
<Mamarok> http://pastebin.com/ycjKYrUr
<EagleScreen> JontheEchidna: are you there?
<droidslayer> Party fail???  What? How?
<valorie> happy birthday, Riddell!
 * valorie just finished reading up; have been gone most of today
<valorie> will try to briefly touch base with apachelogger: pong
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
<_Groo_> guys rc1 is most likely broken
<_Groo_> its missing libpolkit-qt-1-1 , can only find libpolkit-qt-1-0
<_Groo_> so it removes kdebase, which removes half the system :D
<_Groo_> can anyone verify this?
<Trouble> My upgrade Maverick from beta 2 -> RC 1 was flawless
<Trouble> (amd64)
<_Groo_> just confirmed it, its libpolkit allright
<_Groo_> polkitkde asks for libpolkit-qt-1-1, the ppa as libpolkit-qt-1-1
<_Groo_> sorry the ppa as libpolkit-qt-1-0
<_Groo_> dont know how it was compiled
<droidslayer> Wait I updates
<droidslayer> Updated that yesterday
<droidslayer> I backported the new polkit iirc
<_Groo_> well look for libpolkit-qt-1-1 in maverick or ppa, theres none to be found, and kdebase is linked to it..
<_Groo_> so basically for a normal user it removes the entire system XD
<_Groo_> only libpolkit-qt-1-0 is rhere, which are my packages
<_Groo_> i didnt participate in the rc1 cause of lack of time :P
<droidslayer> Means someone forgot to copy it
<_Groo_> yeah, backported 1-1 on my machine and now the dependy hell is gone
 * _Groo_ thinks of apachelogger  or Riddell , they have shitty memory ;)
<droidslayer> Yeah hold on... ill copy it over
<_Groo_> i dont wanna know how many users we broke XD
<droidslayer> apachelogger: is to be blamed
<droidslayer> B-)
<_Groo_> droidslayer: put apachelogger head on a spike! :D
<_Groo_> droidslayer: we demand it!
<droidslayer> :-D
<droidslayer> Copied...  will take a few mins tho
<Quintasan> Riddell: ping
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: i doubt he will be online today :
<Riddell> Quintasan: hi
<shadeslayer> hah ... :P
<shadeslayer> Riddell: go party!! what are you doing here
<Riddell> thanks for coping over polkit-qt-1
<shadeslayer> and rbelem's patches work :)
<shadeslayer> No problem
<Riddell> shadeslayer: great, put them in our bzr packaging then
<shadeslayer> uh wait what
<shadeslayer> i thought they were in our packages already
<shadeslayer> because i have no problem configuring samba shares
<shadeslayer> and someone is in my WiFi network :/
<Riddell> mm, don't think so
<Nightrose> Riddell: Happy Birthday! :)
<Riddell> thanks Nightrose!  have some strawberry wine
<Nightrose> ohhhhhh
<Nightrose> that sounds nice
<Riddell> "The koffice 2.3.0 source tarball and associated translations are now available on ktown" just incase anyone fancies some more packaging
<dantti> Riddell: are you able to test a patch for pk 0.5.7 (lucid), I'm a bit tired of pk-qt bugs comming in :P
<shadeslayer> dantti: so kpk crashes on natty
<shadeslayer> dantti: http://paste.ubuntu.com/547207
<shadeslayer> there was this new apt sources line
<shadeslayer> which automatically chooses the mirror for you
<shadeslayer> what was it
<EagleScreen> JontheEchidna: muon 1.0.90 build for lucid, but it is not friendly installable, because apt 0.8 breaks many other packaging stuff like synaptic,aptitude, python-apt, kpackagekit, etc....; sorry but I didn't want to mean that the packages were ready and tested when you copied them.
<dantti> shadeslayer: sure, kde4.6 has a kdialog change and I was stupid to have kpk a local copy
<dantti> shadeslayer: 0.6.3.2 is there to fix things :P http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=84745
<shadeslayer> ah 
<shadeslayer> well ... someone should package it then :P
<shadeslayer> package the new package manager LD
<shadeslayer> :D
<dantti> shadeslayer: sure :P
<dantti> shadeslayer: I poked Riddell about this, since it should be included in kde 4.6 backports too
<shadeslayer> yep
<shadeslayer> stop poking Riddell its his birthday .... :P
<freinhard> hi!
<freinhard> 4.6 from the backports ppa isn't ready yet?
<freinhard> +beta
<shadeslayer> freinhard: it is, there was a small glitch tho, its fixed now
<shadeslayer> so you might want to update your sources
<freinhard> so there are no more broken dependencies?
<shadeslayer> should be fixed now
<freinhard> just update, doesn't work properly, wait a while?
<shadeslayer> freinhard: can you post the output of sudo apt-get dist upgrade?
<_Groo_> should i be worried? :D Need to get 0B/666MB of archives.
<freinhard> http://dpaste.com/290173/
<_Groo_> thats a mean number for a kde release ;l
<shadeslayer> _Groo_: lawl
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: i hope it doesnt open a portal and transports me to apachelogger personal hell :P
<shadeslayer> freinhard: have you done sudo apt-get update ?
<_Groo_> Riddell: ping
<_Groo_> Riddell: happy birthday ping
<freinhard> shadeslayer: just right before, i'll try again
<_Groo_> Riddell: pong
<_Groo_> Riddell: and a pong to match :D
<freinhard> shadeslayer: btw, that was aptitude dist-upgrade and not apt-get
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> see thats the problem
<shadeslayer> freinhard: you need apt-get
<shadeslayer> it is more supreme .... apparently ...
<shadeslayer> lol trying
<shadeslayer> 0_o
<shadeslayer> wtg
<_Groo_> freinhard: check to see if libpolkit-1-0 isnt conflicting with 1-1
<freinhard> apt-get would free 279MB, therefore i guess apt-get would just remove these packages
<shadeslayer> my keyboard has gone insane
<_Groo_> freinhard: if it is, remove 1-0 by hand and apt-get -f install or aptitude -f install
<shadeslayer> freinhard: can you post the output of sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: i think hes getting the polkit problem too... the update shouldnt remove such an amount of MBs.. it would say update not remove
<_Groo_> brb
<shadeslayer> http://lwn.net/Articles/420152/ << lol
<freinhard> http://dpaste.com/290180/
<freinhard> maybe it's kubuntu-debug-installer
<freinhard> that one needs qapt-batch
<freinhard> hmm no, whatever... something is broken ;)
<freinhard> that would remove kdepim, i guess i need to install the beta?
<dantti> shadeslayer: really? Happy birthday Riddel then :D
<bulldog98> Riddell: happy birthday
<bulldog98> apachelogger: why is the party a fail?
<_Groo_> could anyolne pls confirm that kstars is still broken in rc1? just open it, it should show a black fields instead of the stars field
<yofel> _Groo_: confirmed
<_Groo_> yofel: damn :P
<_Groo_> yofel: do you use krdc btw?
<yofel> nope, haven't tried anything vlc like in a while
<yofel> *vnc
<jussi> hrm
<jussi> why is kteatime under "games"?
<shadeslayer> because apparently making tea is a game
<jussi> right...
<jussi> it should probably go under utilities, no+
<jussi> ?
<shadeslayer> id say so
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: http://i.imgur.com/ZeJOo.png
<shadeslayer> !find rvm-prompt 
<ubottu> Package/file rvm-prompt does not exist in maverick
<shadeslayer> !find rvm
<ubottu> Found: librvm-dev, librvm1, rvm-dbg, rvm-tools
<shadeslayer> :S
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: http://i.imgur.com/lg3IB.png lol
<shadeslayer> weirdness http://paste.ubuntu.com/547268
<ulysses> no background on kdm, and smooth tasks still crashes plasma desktop
<shadeslayer> confirmed ^^
<shadeslayer> smooth tasks might need a rebuild
<shadeslayer> ulysses: ive uploaded a rebuild of smooth tasks
<shadeslayer> well .. its uploading :P
<shadeslayer> dantti_far_away: lol... far away? :P
<ulysses> Long time ago, in a galaxy far, far away…
* shadeslayer changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Party on! Merry XMas to everyone!!! | Lots to do https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | Please test KDE in lucid-proposed LP: #691068 | Ninjas packaging RC 1 https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging
<shadeslayer> errr
<shadeslayer> ulysses: if you have i386 the package is built
<shadeslayer> can you check if it fixes the crash issue?
<ulysses> shadeslayer: isn't on the mirror yet (using main mirror)
<shadeslayer> ulysses: your on maverick right?
<shadeslayer> or natty?
<ulysses> natty
<shadeslayer> bah
<shadeslayer> i thought you were on maverick .... :P
<shadeslayer> dunno then
<ulysses> bah, stabel release for dummies, the brave people use development release^^
<shadeslayer> :P
<KRF> ulysses: is natty "usable" atm? :)
<ari-tczew> KRF: kubuntu works fine
<dasKreech> As kinda expected 
<shadeslayer> well ... from #ubuntu-devel : GDM is broken ... lawl
<shadeslayer> KRF: its pretty much maverick slapped on with KDE 4.5.90 and a new kernel
<shadeslayer> nothing exciting as of now
<shadeslayer> oh oh .. no HAL ... but that can be removed from maverick as well :P
<KRF> oki 
<yofel> gdm should be fixed by now, they downgraded gtk again
<yofel> at least clipboard works again here
<shadeslayer> yofel: its in their topic, and im directly quoting from there .... i dont have gnome :P
<yofel> I followed it since it was tied to the c&p issue I had, it's fixed by now
<shadeslayer> interesting ... now we have 2 office suites for KDE
<shadeslayer> http://lwn.net/Articles/419822/
<ulysses> KRF: there are some issue, but it is usable
<ulysses> oh holy cow, system tray is buggy
<yofel> well, I'm off. Merry Christmas folks!
<Quintasan> Riddell: urgh
<Quintasan> Riddell: I don't know if you read the thing at #kde-devel
<Quintasan> they would like a valgrind log for nepomuk crash and I have no idea at all how to do this
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: tell them you dont know how to and they will guide you
<shadeslayer> http://i.imgur.com/vVxqK.png everyone
<Quintasan> lol
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: you scanned it right? :P
<Quintasan> Yup
<Quintasan> Well, I read it directly from Data Matix
<Quintasan> I scanned it with my eyes
<shadeslayer> lawl
<Quintasan> Herp, not dfaure nor treug are on #kde-devel
<Quintasan> welll it's xmass after all
<Quintasan> I'd love to throw some work at them :P
<shadeslayer> haha
<jjesse> just did a do-release-upgrade -d on my netbook w/o any problems, looks good guys :)
* maco changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Party on! Merry XMas to everyone!!! | Lots to do https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | Please test KDE in lucid-proposed LP: #691068 | Ninjas packaging RC 1 https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging | Happy Birthday, Riddell!
<ScottK> Reading https://wiki.debian.org/HALRemoval - It says k3b still needs hal.  Riddell: we should find someone to look into that.
 * ScottK is taking a shot at fixing the kdegames FTBFS on armel.
<JontheEchidna> HAL also seems to be needed for media device support in amarok
<ulysses> JontheEchidna: is it normal that Muon Software Center doesn't use the translations?
<JontheEchidna> any translations at all?
<ulysses> except that one in Kickoff, the menu entry
<JontheEchidna> that's not normal
<ulysses> good to know:)
<ulysses> anyway, Muon Software Center is awesome
<JontheEchidna> ^.^
<ulysses> I should write a review to show that Kubuntu is more awesome that the crappy purple Ubuntu
<yofel> rather make colin or whoever revert that ugly aubergine grub background :S
<apachelogger> Riddell: happy bday
<ulysses> Riddell: happy birthday!
<ulysses> and merry christmas to all
#kubuntu-devel 2010-12-25
<CIA-39> [muon] jmthomas * 1209138 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/muon/ (10 files in 2 dirs) Not all sizes of the application-x-deb mimetype icon in KDE 4.6+ are appropriate for an application icon. To remedy this, take the other sizes from KDE 4.5 and install them in hicolor as muon.png
<CIA-39> [muon] jmthomas * 1209139 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/muon/muon.desktop Use the new "muon" icon we install to hicolor
<CIA-39> [muon] jmthomas * 1209143 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/installer/CategoryView/CategoryDrawer.cpp Play it safe and use the QModelIndex's data() function
<CIA-39> [muon] jmthomas * 1209144 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/muon/config/GeneralSettingsPage.cpp This layout is as good as I can get it, but at least simplify the code by using a QFormLayout
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
<_Groo_> kubuntu-experimental is missing akonadi 1.4.90, and is breaking kdepim for maverick, akonadi cant start because of old akonadi-server
<_Groo_> ence, kmail doesnt start for ex
<_Groo_> also, beta ppa is missing kdenetwork 4.5.90, it still has 4.5.85a
<droidslayer> \o
<yofel> hey droidslayer
<droidslayer> yofel: oh hai :-)
<yofel> droidslayer: can you change the default encoding used by rekonq?
<ari-tczew> hmm... I found a bug on natty - nvidia-settings is crashing if started from system menu
<ari-tczew> from console works fine
<ari-tczew> output of error: (nvidia-settings:2342): Gtk-CRITICAL **: IA__gtk_widget_set_size_request: assertion `width >= -1' failed
<yofel> doesn't crash here - natty
<yofel> broken theme?
<ari-tczew> yofel: my theme works fine and this is default kubuntu theme - I didn't change it since install kubuntu-desktop
<yofel> well, I'm using oxygen-molecule as gtk theme here and nvidia settings works fine when started from the menu or krunner
<ari-tczew> yofel: open kickoff (menu) -> look for nvidia-settings -> open it -> choice 'X Server Display Configuration'
<ari-tczew> after click on a this second option, nvidia is crahsing
<yofel> nope, doesn't crash
<ari-tczew> yofel: on your system
<droidslayer> maco: valorie  around ?
<droidslayer> Any ideas if zareason ship to India?
<Quintasan> \o
<ari-tczew> o/
<droidslayer> 'lo
<maco> droidslayer: they ship anywhere in the world, afaik
<droidslayer> Yeah I just read that :-P
<droidslayer> Might be buying a Terra hd
* maco changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Party on! Merry XMas to everyone!!! | Lots to do https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | Please test KDE in lucid-proposed LP: #691068 | Ninjas packaging RC 1 https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging
<freinhard> hi!
<freinhard> 4.6rc1 breaks kaddressbooks?
<skfin> KDE PIM is delayed, thats all I know
<skfin> I dont know does that cause any conflicts
<yofel> freinhard: breaks in what way?
<skfin> yofel: As far as I remember there were a problem on upgrading with aptitude, want's to remove kaddressbook or holds everything
<skfin> Or something
<skfin> And apt-get holds
<skfin> Because KDE PIM
<skfin> On maverick, i mean
<freinhard> right, aptitude can't handle the upgrade
<freinhard> and kaddressbook is broken afterwards anyways, so neither of them is better ;)
<skfin> Nah, they havent packaged everything yet so it doesnt want to upgrade just yet
<skfin> Give some time to packagers
<skfin> Hmm
<skfin> Actually, it works now for me
<skfin> Yesterday(or was it on 23th) it didnt work
<skfin> But now it works
<arpan> yeah, i am running kde 4.6 rc1 on maverick, upgraded yesterday and it works well except my login screen background is dark
<arpan> and k3b say it can't find any optical drive as hal deamon is not running but hal is installed
<shadeslayer> so ... plasma crash : http://paste.ubuntu.com/547570/
<shadeslayer> more of a QGS crash tho
<skfin> What is the name of the metapackage that contains devel tools for kde
<skfin> It was kde-devel once but cant find it anymore
<shadeslayer> skfin: kde-sc-devel
<shadeslayer> but .. theres no kde-devel anymore
<skfin> Thanks :P
<skfin> Hmm
<skfin> shadeslayer: Oh?
<shadeslayer> apparently im supposed to bring it back ... but im too lazy ^_^
<skfin> :S
<skfin> Blah, and I dont remember what all should I have
<shadeslayer> well
<shadeslayer> use apt-get build-dep  ^_^
<skfin> Lol
<skfin> For wha
<skfin> t
<skfin> I want to do c++, qt and kdelibs
<skfin> Like, code using them
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> skfin: kdelibs5-dev libqt4-dev and build-essential
<shadeslayer> install those packages
<shadeslayer> skfin: also a IDE like KDevelop or QtCreator ...
<skfin> Lol
<skfin> I had kdelibs5-dev, libqt4-dev and build-essential already :P
<skfin> I perfer KDevelop
<shadeslayer> right .. your all set then :D
<skfin> Yeah
<skfin> And yes I had KDevelop already
<skfin> Lol I had everything already
<shadeslayer> kewl
<skfin> Hmm
<skfin> Seems like KDevelop has a way less templates than before
<skfin> Or it is just me
<shadeslayer> skfin: tried the one from the PPA
<skfin> Nope, what PPA is it?
<skfin> Actually, I dont even have much time
<skfin> Need to work whole christmas, gci :P
<skfin> And amarok insider
<skfin> And interview of a developer
<shadeslayer> skfin: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kdevelop-4.2-beta
<shadeslayer> you'll just have to upgrade
<skfin> Hmm
<skfin> How I can add that to sources without kpackagekit?
<skfin> Kpackagekit is not working very well atm
<shadeslayer> skfin: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:foo
<skfin> Oh yes, forgot that
<skfin> Hmm I had that already
<skfin> Is KDevelop 4.2 beta's version number 4.1.80?
<shadeslayer> should be
<skfin> Okay, then I have it
<skfin> But still, only few templates
<skfin> There are four templates
<skfin> Is it for everybody else too?
<skfin> Anyway, thanks a lot shadeslayer, I'll have to start working on my gci task
<shadeslayer> sure no problem
<shadeslayer> skfin: maybe they were split into a new package
<skfin> I cant find any
<skfin> Only kdevelop-php but I dont need that one :P
<skfin> Well actually I need but not in this case
<skfin> Haha: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8211975&postcount=3
<skfin> Well, i dont need a template and there is a cmake command line application(hello world) which can be used for everything
<shadeslayer> lol
<shadeslayer> skfin: go complain in #kdevelop :P
<skfin> Nah, I dont want
<skfin> And as I said, I dont currently have time for that
 * apachelogger has cold feet
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: likewise
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://i.imgur.com/IT2oK.png
<apachelogger> is it p0rn?
<shadeslayer> yes .... no .... maybe ... you need to decode the Data Matrix first :P
<apachelogger> dont want to
<apachelogger> cannt you give me decoded stuff?
<apachelogger> omg
<apachelogger> xmas day
<apachelogger> that means
<shadeslayer> no ... i feel g33ky today
<apachelogger> doctor who
<apachelogger> does it not
<apachelogger> omg omg omg
<ulysses> oh, tomorrow Doctor Who \o/
<shadeslayer> bah ... encoding is all messed up in KDE 4.5.90
<sheytan> Hey :D
<sheytan> a christmass idea for kubuntu
<sheytan> do not put the release version (11.04) next to kubuntu logo in plymouth
<sheytan> just leave "Kubuntu" :)
<shadeslayer> now ... someone go comment on bug 694344
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 694344 in kdebase-workspace (Ubuntu) "No background in KDM " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/694344
<shadeslayer> iirc ulysses you had the same issue right?
<ulysses> shadeslayer: yes
<apachelogger> no background has the advantage of faster kdm startup!
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: no .. its slow as hell
<apachelogger> sheytan: we do have the version next to it?
<shadeslayer> even slower than KDE 4.5.4
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> so they ported it to plasma?
<apachelogger> :D :D :D :D :D :D :D
<shadeslayer> i think so
<shadeslayer> not sure
<sheytan> apachelogger: in the "text mode" yes
<sheytan> not sure about the normal mode
<apachelogger> oh
 * apachelogger does not care about the text mode since it only is used on systems with shit drivers and with shit drivers exerpience will suck anyway
<sheytan> it's the KMS thing that doesn't work with nvidia, right?
<apachelogger> sheytan: I think you should file a bug report about this against plymout (since that is a change that ought to be done in all versions of ubuntu, not just kubuntu)
<apachelogger> not sure
<apachelogger> it might just be that it does not support enough colors in KMS
<apachelogger> some driver foobar anyway
<ulysses> KMS sucks
<apachelogger> no it does not
<ulysses> due to kms my screen flashed in Lucid
<shadeslayer> i have nvidia and for some reason on natty i have awesome res on my TTY
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> due to shit drivers & X it flashed
<sheytan> will gstreamer be default for natty?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: plasma kdm hasnt been merged yet ... so no .. its not plasma based :P
<sheytan> shadeslayer is there somewhere a plasma-kdm based demo?
<sheytan> or screenshots
<shadeslayer> sheytan: you'll have to ask sreich
<sheytan> will do
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: encoding in KDE based web browsers are all messed up with KDE 4.5.90 .. any ideas? 
<shadeslayer> i.e konqueror and rekonq
<apachelogger> did they drink too much eggnog?
<whilo> can somebody help me and point out why building ktorrent trunk in my ppa does not resolve the dependeny to libktorrent in that ppa?
<whilo> https://launchpad.net/~christian-weilbach/+archive/magneticlove/+build/2112385
<apachelogger> maverick does not contain libktorrent-dev >=1.1*
<whilo> apachelogger: but my ppa does and it says in the launchpad docs that it automatically pulls the dependency from the ppa when it is necessary
<apachelogger> from the ppa itself
<apachelogger> for that it needs to be in the ppa though ;)
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> whilo: https://launchpad.net/~christian-weilbach/+archive/magneticlove/+packages
<apachelogger> see the green cogwheels
<apachelogger> those mean that the packages are not published yet
<apachelogger> i.e. built but not available
<apachelogger> usually takes between a second and 30 minutes I believe
<Quintasan> or three days
<Quintasan> LP magic
<whilo> apachelogger: ok, i have disbled publishing since these packages are not really released yet and i am just testing the setup for the release
<yofel> that will obviously not work since you need them published (LP magic strikes again)
<apachelogger> whilo: that wont work
<apachelogger> although
<apachelogger> one can deactivate publishing?
<Quintasan> Riddell: vHanda said he will attach a patch to the bug report (nepomuk crashes in RC1), which package it will go to? kdelibs?
<whilo> apachelogger: yep, i didn't knew that this won't work so i am retrying now
<apachelogger> whilo: btw, ~prebeta is actuall > ~beta :)
<apachelogger> p>b
<whilo> apachelogger: ok i thought that already, what should i use? git + date?
<whilo> +git20101225 ?
<apachelogger> +>~
<apachelogger> whilo: ~beta0 for example
<apachelogger> or previousversion+git$DATE
<whilo> apachelogger:  the beta is not released yet
<apachelogger> whilo: yeah, but beta0 < beta1 ;)
<whilo> apachelogger: ok, but it breaks binary compatibility as it is a major release
<apachelogger> usually for snapshots we just use the previousversion+git
<whilo> apachelogger: ok
<apachelogger> whilo: the package version has no impact on ABI
<apachelogger> that is why the binary library package reflects the soname
<whilo> ok
<apachelogger> if the soversion gets bumped, the package name changes (that is if the soversion gets bumped at all which is usually not the case for snapshots, so that is a bit of a tricky thing to begin wiht ;))
<apachelogger> doctor who \o/
<Riddell> thanks Quintasan 
<Quintasan> Riddell: No probs, I will test the patch with out packaging tomorrow.\
<whilo> apachelogger: if i am pushing now ~beta0, launchpad does not seem to build the uploaded packages. do i have to remove the old ones first?
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> as p>b lp will not accept ~beta0
<ari-tczew> after last updates to *.90, gtk apps looks like windows 95
<whilo> apachelogger: dput tells me that the file has already been uploaded, is this ok? or do i have to force it somehow?
<apachelogger> -f
<yofel> ari-tczew: KDE is resetting my gtk style configuration on logout here too
<yofel> hm, do we have oxygen-gtk in the repository?
<whilo> apachelogger: ha, kubuntu will get 0day support for magnet:/ urls :-)
<whilo> if only phonon would work, than you could use bangarang with streamloaded webvideos. this would definetly rock in a screencast
<whilo> i could even load some rss feed, but i hope i can do that later
<whilo> amarok sadly also drops remote urls and temporary loads them first :-(
<whilo> apachelogger: is ~beta0~0ubuntu0~magneticlove~maverick1 a good candidate?
<apachelogger> whilo: sounds good enough
<apachelogger> whilo: btw, sandsmark suggested that he stumbled upon code in dragon that is ugly enough to cause problems
<apachelogger> so it might not be a problem in phonon afterall
<apachelogger> who knows
<ScottK> apachelogger: Would you please have a glance at http://pastebin.com/tQ2HzPV3 and see if it seems sensible to you?  It builds on armel, which the current one doesn't.
<apachelogger> looks good to me
<ScottK> Thanks.
<apachelogger> ScottK: what was the build failure?
#kubuntu-devel 2010-12-26
<ScottK> ../../kolf/shape.cpp: In member function 'virtual b2Shape* Kolf::EllipseShape::createShape()':
<ScottK> ../../kolf/shape.cpp:159:73: error: no matching function for call to 'qMax(qreal, double)'
<ScottK> ../../kolf/shape.cpp:160:74: error: no matching function for call to 'qMax(qreal, double)'
<apachelogger> oh yes, sensible enough
<apachelogger> in fact
<apachelogger> ScottK: it would be best if you wrapped the first expression also in qreal()
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> Would you please commit upstream?
<apachelogger> currently it implicty becomes qrael because one of the involved things is one... which of course can break if that changes :)
<apachelogger> ScottK: aye
<ScottK> I'll fix the package.
<ScottK> I'll just leave my patch since we'll get the more proper fix with the next upstream then.
 * ScottK goes off for Christmas pie.
<CIA-39> [kolf] sitter * 1209228 * trunk/KDE/kdegames/kolf/shape.cpp qreal fix to make kolf build on ARM (note that I also added qreal for the first qMax expression to make sure it does not break if the implict qrealism goes away for one reason or another)
 * apachelogger would also like to have some pie
<apachelogger> oh t-30 to doctor who
<Quintasan> It's just me or Amarok constantly crashes on natty, kde 4.6 rc1
<Quintasan> ?
<yofel> Let's see, last time I tried it it crashes reproducibly after playing 2 songs
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Would you please backport apachelogger's 1209228 in kolf to the 4.6 branch.  He seems to have neglected to fix the branch as well as trunk.
<JontheEchidna> harumph, X crashed
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: where was it applied, if not in trunk or branch?
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: It was applied to trunk.
<JontheEchidna> oh, I see what you're saying
<ScottK> It's a two line qreal portability fix.
<JontheEchidna> I thought you meant that in addition to neglecting to fix branch, he neglected trunk as well
<ScottK> Ah.  No.
<JontheEchidna> sure, lemme checkout kolf from svn
<JontheEchidna> kde rev 1209228
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=1209228&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 1209228 | qreal fix to make kolf build on ARM (note that I also added qreal for the first qMax expression to make sure it does not break if the implict qreal...
<ScottK> Thanks.
<JontheEchidna> kde rev 1209237
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=1209237&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 1209237
<JontheEchidna> done
<droidslayer> Where's apachelogger?
<droidslayer> Ohh
<droidslayer> doctorlogger: seems the whole of kdewebkit is affected by theencoding bug 
<tim> hi, using the kde 4.6 beta from the ppa, kmail'
<tim> s gpg plugin isn't working any more.
<tim> i've been here before to resolve the issue, without much success.
<tim> i've found a reduced case when using gpg from the terminal and filed a bug report. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnupg2/+bug/692536 ... unfortunately, it was tagged as `invalid'. maybe someone with more insights have look at it
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 692536 in gnupg2 (Ubuntu) "gpg cannot connect to pinentry" [Undecided,Invalid]
<skfin> Is it a bug that kdm login screen doesnt have a background image or should it be that way
<skfin> Well, i could try it myself with kde trunk on other system
<yofel> wasn't there a bug open about that? can't remember
<skfin> It looks pretty cool actually
<skfin> So no problem with me :P
<Quintasan> tim: yes, it occurs here too.
<Quintasan> skfin: I have the same problem
<Quintasan> yofel: do you have background on the new kdm?
<yofel> I would rather have someone fix bug 255453 :P
<ubottu> Bug 255453 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/255453 is private
<yofel> er, kde bug 255453
<ubottu> KDE bug 255453 in kcm_kdm "Theme downloading doesn't work as user" [Normal,Unconfirmed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=255453
<yofel> Quintasan: yes, the old one though
<Quintasan> hmmm
<yofel>   Installed: 4:4.5.90-0ubuntu1
<Quintasan> I think we don't have background because upstream didn't ship one by mistake
<Quintasan> maybe :P
<Quintasan> OH GREAT
<Quintasan> JUST CRASH ON ME BZR
<yofel> Quintasan: natty? nice one, isn't it?
<Quintasan> FCKING PYTHON
<Quintasan> doctorlogger: WE ARE STARTING A CRUSADE
<yofel> add me
<shadeslayer> skfin: yeah hold on ...
<shadeslayer> i filed the bug
<skfin> shadeslayer: Great
<shadeslayer> and kdewebkit is the broken
<skfin> But I cant complain, I like the black background
<shadeslayer> bug 694344
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 694344 in kdebase-workspace (Ubuntu) "No background in KDM " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/694344
<shadeslayer> hahah
<ari-tczew> Quintasan: doesn't bzr work?
<Quintasan> yofel: did you poke someone about this?
<shadeslayer> could someone care to mark that as confirmed?
 * yofel likes black backgrounds, not aubergine ones (thinking of grub)
<Quintasan> ari-tczew: crashes under natty
<skfin> I like it so much that I will use it in future too
<yofel> Quintasan: it's fixed in bzr, a package is underway to debian and should be synced soon
<Quintasan> >soon
<Quintasan> 6 days later...
<ari-tczew> Quintasan: bug 693880
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 693880 in bzr (Ubuntu) "_ReportingFileSocket.readline lacks size argument" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/693880
<Quintasan> wait
<Quintasan> yofel: they fixed bzr IN bzr?
<yofel> bug 693880
<yofel> Quintasan: don't ask me...
<shadeslayer> hahaha
<skfin> shadeslayer: Why you dont change it to Confirmed?
<Quintasan> no, that's just great
<Quintasan> using bzr to manage bzr is a great idea
<Quintasan> I hope python breaks everything in near future
<yofel> why near future, it already broke pretty much everything long ago o.O
<yofel> hm, I'll rebuild kdiff3 in beta for maverick
<Quintasan> kinda patched it myself
<Quintasan> yofel: https://code.launchpad.net/~jelmer/bzr/readline-size/+merge/44612/+preview-diff/+files/preview.diff   <-- put into /usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/ and apply it
<yofel> wtf? I tried to open that in firefox and instead of telling me to save preview.diff it told me to download e9360290-0ecb-11e0-a6ae-001e0bc3957e.txt
<yofel> and whose idea was it to use uuids for that...
<yofel> Quintasan: works again, thanks!
<freinhard> hi!
<freinhard> on the todo list, there are two printing topcis. is there a blueprint what needs to be done there?
<ari-tczew> numlock on startup doesn't work on natty :/
<piquadrat> Hi! Someone (I'm not sure who) told me here that ssh-add not working on KDE SC 4.6 beta/RC1 was a known problem. Is there a bug report tracking this issue? I couldn't find one
<droidslayer> mgraesslin: hey...  I'm getting a few artifacts with kwin...  like when I trigger the exposé effect...  when all the windows are displayed side by side,  I get black borders around some of them
<mgraesslin> already fixed
<droidslayer> Ah kool
<Quintasan> piquadrat: it is a known problem, I can give you a workaround if you want
<yofel> shadeslayer, droidslayer: an idea what's that supposed to mean? http://yofel.dyndns.org/pics/ext/2010_12_26.png
<droidslayer> this is in neon?
<yofel> no, natty
<yofel> why would rekonq launch firefox when I launch it?
<droidslayer> Wait Whut
<droidslayer> Rekonq is all broken with kde 4.5.90
<yofel> well, works here somewhat
<droidslayer> yofel: encodings are fine?  Gmail opens?
<yofel> well, I don't have a gmail acc. but the login site opens fine
<droidslayer> I get loads of rendering issues....
<droidslayer> yofel: yeah that's ok...  its the part where you login that doesn't work
<droidslayer> Keeps loading
<Quintasan> Riddell: vHanda's fix didn't work but he told me he didn
<Quintasan> Riddell: *he didn't think it would work, he also said he knows how to fix it but it might be slower
<bulldog98> JontheEchidna: I just noticed that muon has no credits for the translators
<droidslayer> Quintasan: ah nepomuk issues?
<Quintasan> Yup
<Quintasan> droidslayer: natty?
<Quintasan> droidslayer: can you run amarok?
<droidslayer> Yep
<droidslayer> Yep
<Quintasan> :/
<droidslayer> Flash is giving me nightmares tho
<Quintasan> It crashes right after splash screen
<droidslayer> Quintasan: can you install flash?
<Quintasan> via flashplayer-installer?
<Quintasan> I'm not doing this, it sucks
<droidslayer> Nspluginviwer to be specific
<droidslayer> Quintasan: Whut?
<Quintasan> I just extract the targz from Adobe to ~/.flash
<droidslayer> You upgraded to natty and thought it would be easy?  :-P
<droidslayer> Oic
<droidslayer> Hmm
<Quintasan> and point every browser to look for plugins there
<Quintasan> and it works
<Quintasan> though firefox looks like shit now
<droidslayer> Quintasan: likewise for rekonq...  :-\
<Quintasan> well, oxygen-gtk doesnt work to be specific
<droidslayer> Ah...  well for me, that setting does not stay put
<droidslayer> Defaults to the other gtk theme everytime
<droidslayer> Gtg and study...  cya
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: probably a bug in kwebkit then?
<apachelogger> Quintasan: you mean, you are joining me on my crusade?
<Quintasan> Destroying Pythons is my destiny.
<apachelogger> a very nice one I must say
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: well flash is a pita here too
<Quintasan> slooooooooowwwwwwwwwww
<Quintasan> and nsplugingwrapper throws a shitload of assertion failures
<crimsun> damn you, Flash
<shadeslayer> skfin: because changing a bug to confirmed which i filed myself ... doesnt seem right :P
<skfin> shadeslayer: I can change it but I think its not any better
<shadeslayer> agateau: in gwenview when you press the next arrow key, shouldnt it display the next pic in that folder?
<yofel> shadeslayer: it does here
<shadeslayer> yofel: not for me
<shadeslayer> it zooms in here
<yofel> o.O
<shadeslayer> this annoys me *so* mcuh
<shadeslayer> ***much
<Quintasan> same here
<Quintasan> I was used to using arrows >_<
<ulysses> works for me too:P
<shadeslayer> omg
<shadeslayer> oooh
<shadeslayer> amarok comes with a default music file
<shadeslayer> which sounds AWESOME
<shadeslayer> /usr/share/kde4/apps/amarok/data/first_run_jingle.ogg
<shadeslayer> kewl
<shadeslayer> Amarok++
<shadeslayer> night guys
<yofel> gn
<apachelogger> amarok does that for years
<ari-tczew> amarok sux
<ari-tczew> choice clementine
<apachelogger> in fact clementine sucks at least as bad
<apachelogger> in fact all of linux audio sucks
<apachelogger> lets make kubuntu an osx distro
<apachelogger> this linux business is sort of horrible
 * apachelogger goes to bed
<apachelogger> o/
<ari-tczew> :P
<shadeslayer> <apachelogger> lets make kubuntu an osx distro
<shadeslayer> lolwat ^^
<valorie> shadeslayer: you pinged the other day.....
#kubuntu-devel 2011-12-19
<Riddell> yofel: hmm, plasma-desktop now uses kactivities on the linker command line but it doesn't actually link to it
<Riddell> weird, uploaded to ppa anyway to let others check
<Riddell> erk, new KDE tagging this week, and I haven't even finished with the last one
<Riddell> still next one should be pretty simple in comparison
<Riddell> wish I had written the clever cloud compiling scripts I wanted to do but I need to learn a bit more about scripting ec2 etc first
<apachelogger> what we need is CI-style packaging :P
<Riddell> apachelogger: CI-style packaging?
<apachelogger> Riddell: well, continous packaging
<apachelogger> that would allow release packaging to be done in less than a day
<ScottK> 4.7.4 didn't take me very long.
<ScottK> It's not hard to do it quickly when the content of what you're packaging is stable.
<apachelogger> ScottK: hence the continouity
<apachelogger> break up the big change into a couple of small ones
<apachelogger> ScottK: do you by any chance have an unused machine? I did a halfway OBS setup some time ago and am somewhat confident that we could put an OBS in front of our ARM farm and make the arm machines nodes to OBS
<ScottK> What kind of machine would it need to be?
<ScottK> I don't have an extra at the moment, but I might in the next month or two.
<apachelogger> ScottK: nothing fancy, from what I gather it'd only need to run mysql, some web server and a couple of obs daemons
<ScottK> Could it run Ubuntu or would it have to be opensuse?
<apachelogger> ubuntu
<apachelogger> though to be perfectly honest, if we were to use the opensuse appliance deployment would be loads easier
<ScottK> OK.
<apachelogger> though it might be a good excuse to get an OBS ppa started ^^
<ScottK> I need to reinstall them anyway.  I was thinking it might be a good time to switch them to armhf.
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: you're looking for a spare machine?
<ScottK> shadeslayer: It needs to be at my house.
<ScottK> Just updated 4.7.4 in the updates PPA with some post-4.7.4 patches that looked like things we'd want.
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: send a machine to ScottK :P
<apachelogger> debfx: your patch aint in kdelibs!!!
<debfx> apachelogger: which patch?
<apachelogger> rpath
<debfx> ah, don't complain to me about that
<apachelogger> you be filing review requests that make no sense
<apachelogger> the file says "this shoot must be copynpastable"
<apachelogger> and you propose changes that make it not copynpasteable
<debfx> I don't follow
<debfx> Riddell: what did rekonq/qtwebkit upstream say about their security support plans?
<apachelogger> debfx: this change must be made in kdelibs
<apachelogger> and then imported into phonon
<debfx> I though you were talking about the kdelibs review request
<apachelogger> I have a request pending for phonon
<apachelogger> which I will not accept until that change was accepted into kdelibs
<apachelogger> in particular because I have no clue about cmake
<apachelogger> qmake for world domination!
<Riddell> debfx: qtwebkit is going to keep doing it only in trunk which will be qt 5 only at some point.  I need to reply to the tech-board list
<debfx> hm ok
<debfx> I share jdstrand's doubts that we can maintain precise for 5 years because of the limited kde upstream support and the number of releases we'd have to support in parallel
<ScottK> debfx: What do you mean?  It's one additional release for the last two years.
<Riddell> debfx: kde upstream  support is fine, and certainly better than say gnome
<ScottK> Security support of a Qt Webkit based browser, I agree is concerning.
<Riddell> it is but it's nothing we haven't had in an LTS before and their policy is no different from say firefox's
<ScottK> Right, but there's no full time security staff to keep yet another web browser up to date in Main.
<debfx> kde upstream will certainly not support 4.8 anymore in 5 years
<debfx> firefox is continuously updated with new upstream versions in Ubuntu so it's totally different
<Riddell> debfx: kde upstream do security releases for 12-18 months, that's never changed
<debfx> yeah so how can we suddenly support kde for another 2 years?
<Riddell> well just like every other LTS, and just like every bit of software in main which doesn't have reliable security support.  gnome for example.
<ScottK> There aren't that many security issues in KDE.  The recent spate of SSL cert validation issues is an exception that should pass.
<ScottK> Also I think jdstrand's complaining about wanting Kubuntu to be supported like other flavors misses the fact that KDE is in Main.
<Riddell> isn't that Qt only?  nokia does security patches for that and KDE upstream richmoore is happy
<ScottK> IIRC there were also a few places in KDE that got hit, but I may misremember.
<Riddell> and that Kubuntu is also a commercial product of canonical
<ScottK> Yes.
<ScottK> (someone who works for Canonical should probably quietly remind him of this)
<Riddell> yeah needs me to get to my e-mail
<ScottK> It's also be somewhat tough to go 5 years for Ubuntu desktop support and then drop support for a lot of apps in Main that people use (like ones from KDE).
<bulldog98> Riddell: pim-runtime override error /usr/share/dbus-1/interfaces/org.kde.Akonadi.MixedMaildir.Settings.xml is also in the -dev
<bulldog98> 4:4.6.0-0ubuntu1~ppa2
<Riddell> bulldog98: ta
<Riddell> what's the script to rebuild something in a PPA?
<u2san> is kubuntu precise dead?
<Riddell> u2san: ?  it's not even released yet
<u2san> seems the other flavors are on the 20-30 % done kubuntu is only at 4%
<Riddell> I'm was nearly dead so that's why I haven't been doing my % but the PPA is coming along
<u2san> just wondering bec the status is RED vs the others
<Riddell> it's been slower than I'd like but there are good reason for that
<u2san> when you say PPA is coming along does it means 4.8 is there?
#kubuntu-devel 2011-12-20
<Riddell> u2san: yes
<Riddell> precise testers needed
<Riddell> (beta)
<u2san> which ppa?  IMO you'd get more testing if put in main repo?
<Riddell> secret ninjas PPA. it'll go in the main archive once I know it all builds and I've not done anything stupid
<u2san> staging looks empty/or perhaps private?  experimental is only 4.7.2?
<Riddell> ~kubuntu-ninjas
<Riddell> I can give people access
<u2san> ok.. let me check
<Riddell> oh well
<BarkingFish> speaking of ninjas, Riddell - did you manage to get someone to sort the wiki out so I can add the 4.7.4 results to it?
<Riddell> not trued sorry
<Riddell> tried
<BarkingFish> dang#
<BarkingFish> I guess I can give it another quick try
<BarkingFish> Riddell: it's still broken.  I get as far as clicking the OpenID login button, and it goes straight to an internal server error.
<BarkingFish> If you let me know who to speak to, I'll go talk to them :)
<Riddell> BarkingFish: file an rt ticket with canonical sysadmin
<BarkingFish> 0.o
<BarkingFish> ok...
<BarkingFish> i would, if i could find out where I file it :)
<micahg> BarkingFish: rt@ubuntu.com
<BarkingFish> #19054
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: hah ... 
<ybit> Was wondering if users can contribute patches to the website?
<ybit> Kudos to those who have worked on it, but imho, it's pretty stale compared to ubuntu.com
<ybit> It seems the wiki is starting to get some nice overhauls
<ybit> Has more of the streamlined appearance
<shadeslayer> ybit: probably best to write to the ML :)
<ybit> ml?
<shadeslayer> Mailing List
<shadeslayer> ybit: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/kubuntu-devel
<ybit> i knew you weren't talking about the programming lang
<ybit> thanks
<shadeslayer> Hehe, best to explain what you want to do, some mockups would be nice
<Riddell> the website is fiddly to change alas
<Riddell> needs someone who knos drupal and can deal with the sysadmins
<ScottK> Riddell: 4.7.3 is now in -updates, so I think we need a web site announcement of that and 4.7.4 in the PPA for testing.
<jussi> has anyone tried razorqt yet? Its _super_ fast
<apachelogger> its kde with a less usefull plazmar
<Riddell> ScottK: ack
<Riddell> bulldog98_: "Riddell: pim-runtime override error /usr/share/dbus-1/interfaces/org.kde.Akonadi.MixedMaildir.Settings.xml is also in the -dev" which -dev?
<Riddell> hmm, is it an issue if I use this version number for 4.8 beta oneiric builds? kde-workspace - 4:4.7.90-0ubuntu1~ppa1~oneiric1 
<ScottK> Riddell: I'd do 4:4.7.90-0ubuntu1~oneiric1~ppa1 or 4:4.7.90-0ubuntu0.1~ppa1
<ScottK> Since there will be more 4.8 releases though I don't think it's a big deal.
<Riddell> ScottK: yeah, thing is I already uploaded it to the ninjas PPA with 4:4.7.90-0ubuntu1~ppa1~oneiric1 and not sure I can be bothered reuploading and compiling it
<ScottK> Then I'd leave it.
<Riddell> got 4.7.4 all instaled, working here, even kontact
<Riddell> and I found a nice lightdm blog entry in akregator http://www.sharpley.org.uk/node/26
<ScottK> https://skitterman.wordpress.com/2011/12/20/using-kontactkmail-again/
<Riddell> yay, you've come home
<ScottK> All it takes is working software.
<ScottK> I've even got contact and calender syncing working using akonadi googledata laptop -> phone/desktop and the reverse.
<Riddell> unlike my e-mail server setup which has just stopped delivering e-mail because my inbox is 80MB sigh
<Riddell> maybe I should switcdh it to akonadi
<ScottK> Heh.  No.  Don't do that.
<jussi> ScottK: how the heck did you get calendar sync working with gcal?
 * jussi has tried and failed...
<ScottK> jussi: Did you use akonadi-kde-resource-googledata ?
<ScottK> WFM on oneiric with 4.4.73.
<jussi> yes, I installed from the repos/ppa
<ScottK> Err 4.7.3.
<ScottK> Dunno then.  
<ScottK> It does have the annoying habit of complaining every single error it sees is an invalid userid/password.
<jussi> oh wait? now it seems to be working.... 
<jussi> yeah, I had lots of complaints about invalid userid/password
<jussi> well then... might be able to actually use kontact again...
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
<_Groo_> i just upgraded from 4.7.4 to 4.7.90 in oneiric...
<_Groo_> plasma-desktop is crashing along with kdaemon
<_Groo_> anyone else is seeing similar problems?
<_Groo_> ninja ppa btw
<Riddell> going to install it shortly
<Riddell> what happens if you install libkactivities
<BarkingFish> Riddell: I managed to submit an RT ticket for the site, someone says they're able to log in perfectly well on the wiki.  I still can't however, so I've sent it back to RT again
<_Groo_> anyone wants a dump for plasma and kded4 that are crashing here? ninja 4.7.90 oneiric
<_Groo_> aparently its borking in the systray part
<cmagina> _Groo_: do you have the weather applet enabled?
<cmagina> _Groo_: nm, just remembered the issue i hit was actually fixed
<_Groo_> cmagina: i tried with a fresh account, which created the default desktop, same crashes in both kded4 and plasma-desktop
<_Groo_> im using unity while i wait for a fix :P
<_Groo_> i found out what is the problem 
<_Groo_> is the plasma-widget-networkmanagement thats crashing systemtray.so and taking kded4 and plasma-desktop with it
<_Groo_> needs to be upgraded in the ppa to the new abi
<_Groo_> brb relogging to kde
<Riddell> hum
<Riddell> this is going to need more ec2 machines
<yofel> something for precise: once 4.7.90 is in the archive oxygen-gtk needs a rebuild - I got coloring issues in gtk apps until I rebuilt it
<yofel> and does someone know how QML loads the Qt libraries? My device notifier doesn't work thanks to multiarch http://people.ubuntu.com/~yofel/pics/devn.png
<_Groo_> Riddell: ping
<_Groo_> anyone porting plasma-network-manager for 4.7.90 oneiric in ninja ppa?
<Riddell> yes I'll rebuild it
<Riddell> thanks _Groo_ 
<Riddell> although I'm curious to know what's not binary compatible, I did check all the libraries
<_Groo_> Riddell: the developer in is blog explictly says the ABI is broken since he changed things to work with the new API in new soild in 4.8
<_Groo_> so for 4.7.x use "legacy" plasma-nm, 4.8 forward, new nm
<BarkingFish> Riddell: finally managed to get into the wiki at last, I've added my notes to the 4.7.4 table
<Riddell> thanks  BarkingFish 
<BarkingFish> I'll cancel the RT ticket now, or at least let them know I can get in
<yofel> wouldn't it make sense to backport the newer pnm from precise then?
<_Groo_> yofel: prolly yofel
<_Groo_> want me to find out the developer blog?
<Riddell> _Groo_: got a link for that blog?
<_Groo_> Riddell: yeah, sec
<_Groo_> Riddell: http://lamarque-lvs.blogspot.com/
<_Groo_> Riddell: this entry is important
<_Groo_> Riddell: http://lamarque-lvs.blogspot.com/2011/11/plasma-nm-0898.html
<_Groo_> brb
<Riddell> no comment about new ABI or API there
<_Groo_> Riddell: http://lamarque-lvs.blogspot.com/2011/10/plasma-nm-what-is-going-on-libnm-qt-and.html
<_Groo_> Riddell: thats why it crashes
<_Groo_> Riddell: All this means we are finally getting rid of Solid::Control classes (a goal from last year's Solid Sprint). KDE SC 4.8.0 is not going to use Solid::Control anymore, but libnm-qt and libmm-qt are going to be dependencies for any KDE program that needs to list network interfaces (kinfocenter for example). Update 23/10: removing Solid::Control::Network* now would also remove part of Wicd's support, so for now I will not r
<_Groo_> Riddell: i dont know if he actually removed it or not... but the pnm in oneiric is definitely crashing both kded4 and plasma-desktop
<_Groo_> also i cant use any activities :P but ill have to take a closer look at it tomorrow 
<yofel> _Groo_: for latter you need to make sure kactivitymanagerd is installed
<_Groo_> yofel: what package?
<Riddell> libkactivities6
<yofel> and I don't believe he removed it. AFAIK we don't have libnm-qt (or QtNetworkManager) in precise, and there it didn't break with 4.7.90
<_Groo_> yofel: in oneiric is crashing systemtray.so which brings down both kded4 and plasma-desktop
<yofel> got the trace?
<_Groo_> ok now i installed it, why isnt kactiviies included in kde-full meta package?
<_Groo_> yofel: yeah, pass me your email, ill send it to you
<_Groo_> sec, brb
<yofel> can't you just pastebin it?
<yofel> or just send it at yofel@kubuntu.org
<Riddell> kde-workspace doesn't link to libkactivities, but I think it should
<Riddell> or rather it links but doesn't actually use so our linker doesn't link it
<mikecb> would these plasma-nm issues affect kwallet integration? I just bumped to 4.7.4 and they no longer play nicely.
<ScottK> kdelibs in 4.7.4 has the code for the new ksecretservice stuff in it.  It looked to me like it was IFDEF'ed out though
<yofel> wasn't that supposed to be an optional plugin after all the discussion?
<yofel> I somehow lost track of the situation midway...
<mikecb> I figured something like that.  Behavior is sticks at waiting for authentication, or if the connection was set up without "In secure storage" , is never inserted if you later set that option. Just have to type in every time.
<ScottK> Yes.  But it should never have gone into 4.7
<ScottK> The upstream plan for kdelibs is just insanity for distros, but they really don't care.  Anyone that doesn't like the plan is a troll.
 * yofel added his precise testing results on the packaging wiki
<_Groo_> yofel: just sent you the kcrash files
<yofel> _Groo_: please install plasma-widget-networkmanagement-dbg and re-retrace
<yofel> or is that already installed?
<_Groo_> yofel: i dont know, im heading home, ill send you when i get home
<_Groo_> seeya guys later
<_Groo_> but i can assure you if you use the new code you wont have any worries ;)
<_Groo_> seeya later
<Riddell> yofel: that's weird gtk2-engines-oxygen doesn't depend on anything in kde
<yofel> well, without rebuilding it (it could've been some other change I guess) I had firefox rendering everything that didn't set a background color as black - which resulted in black on black for most websites
<yofel> the menu slection foreground color and cursor color were also black - and had nothing to do with the oxygen color scheme for some reason
<Riddell> I believe you, throwing a rebuild into the PPA, but it's weird
<Riddell> yay, 4.7.90 working here
<Riddell> just in time for 4.8.0 RC 1
<Riddell> I don't have libkactivities-bin or libkactivities6 installed and not missing anything
<yofel> Riddell: do you have an idea what's up with my device notifier?
<yofel> the question is: do you have any activities in the first place?
<yofel> if you see them then kactivitymanagerd is working fine, if the list is emtpy it's not installed
<Riddell> hmm, I have search and launch listed but I think as a template
<Riddell> oh aye, got loads more now I run kactivitymanagerd and restart plasma
<Riddell> yofel: dpkg -S /usr/lib/kde4/imports/org/kde/plasma/components/libplasmacomponentsplugin.so
<Riddell> ?
<yofel> kde-runtime
<Riddell> yofel: what version is installed?
<yofel> 4:4.7.90-0ubuntu3
<Riddell> yofel:  strings /usr/lib/kde4/imports/org/kde/plasma/components/libplasmacomponentsplugin.so  | grep linux 
<Riddell> ?
<yofel> buildkey=x86_64 linux g++-4 full-config
<Riddell> yofel: and you're on amd64?
<Riddell> so it's finding the i386 multiarch qt before the amd64 qt?
<Riddell> what does ldd /usr/lib/kde4/imports/org/kde/plasma/components/libplasmacomponentsplugin.so  say?
<yofel> hm, nvm
<yofel> I just had kmix crash plasma twice and now it seems fine
<Riddell> crashing twice doesn't seem like a "never mind" issue
<yofel> well... first kmix crashed - just retracing. It took plasma with it - no retrace possible, on relaunch it crashed again, again no trace. After starting it now it's fine.........
<Riddell> and device notifier?
<yofel> works now
<Riddell> so I can add the dependency on kactitymanagerd and upload to precise?
<yofel> yep, seems good otherwise
<yofel> kmix seems to be kde bug 285017
<ubottu> KDE bug 285017 in Backend: Pulseaudio "Crash setting up Pulse Audio capture device via Skype" [Crash,New] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=285017
<Riddell> hmm, I missed "Amarok 2.5 final tarball available"
#kubuntu-devel 2011-12-21
<Riddell> shall I put the oneiric packages of 4.7.90 in the beta PPA?
<Riddell> it means people wanting calligra also need 4.7.90
<apachelogger> Riddell: well, beta is beta ;)
<Riddell> so it is
<Riddell> hmm, copied oxygen-icons but not appeared yet
<Riddell> oh, delayed copied
<ybit> shadeslayer: sent
<ybit> Now to start working on some ideas I have for KDE
<ybit> topic
<ybit> IIRC, kubuntu has some type of build system for developers, hmm...
<ybit> What determines which apps are in the nightly trunk?
<ybit> How do you decide something should be part of kubuntu btw..
<ybit> E.g. first things first, I want to improve kickoff just a bit
<ybit> Ohai, btw, I'm Heath Matlock, from Florence, AL, 26 years old, study Spanish, at school for an electronics A.Sc degree, and soon to be B.Sc in CS/Math
<ybit> I'm terrible at programming, but you have to start somewhere, I'm comfortable with Python, functional programming concepts from Haskell (haven't written enough Haskell code to feel proficient), and er... that's about it 
<ybit> I've also been using linux since like Red Hat 6 or 7
<ybit> Went through about 50+ gentoo stage 2 installs (went through stage 1 once and never cared to do it again)
<ybit> So hi
<ybit> nadie, nada?
<ScottK> ybit: It's not the best time of the day.
<ScottK> ybit: Most of the developers are on European time, so you've got to get here earlier.
<valorie> ybit: you might want to write to kubuntu-devel
<valorie> that gets everybody, not just us channel denizens
<ScottK> Riddell: FYI, akonadi has branched in preparation for a new major release: https://projects.kde.org/projects/kdesupport/akonadi/repository/show?rev=1.7
<ScottK> This is the one I expect you'll need for kdepim 4.8.
<ScottK> Who's our current web site guru?
<jussi> is it not ryanakca ?
<ScottK> He's doing the maintenance stuff, but I'm not sure about the design work.
<ScottK> I guess I should have been more specific.
<ryanakca> ScottK, jussi: Aye, I've moved away from design work. I think DarkwingDuck does that now. Or at least, he was planning on porting our wiki theme to Drupal a few months ago.
<ScottK> Darkwing: ^^^?
<ScottK> Need someone to reply to the thread on kubuntu-devel
 * ryanakca looks
<ryanakca> ScottK: The gist of it is that anybody who wants to create a Drupal theme is free to do so, and that so long as someone (KCC?) sings off on it, it's just a matter of prodding the sysadmins to install it.
<ryanakca> s/sing/sign/; although I'd like to see the KCC sing ;)
<kubotu> ryanakca meant: "ScottK: The gist of it is that anybody who wants to create a Drupal theme is free to do so, and that so long as someone (KCC?) signs off on it, it's just a matter of prodding the sysadmins to install it."
<ScottK> ryanakca: Something like that, but someone needs to explain that these people are welcome to contribute and how to communicate with the relevant people, etc.
<ryanakca> ScottK: Alright, I'll do that when I get back from my dentist appointment.
<ScottK> Thanks.
<ryanakca> Darkwing: Were you still planning on porting the wiki theme to Drupal?
<cnd> ScottK, I'm working on bringing in the upstream XI multitouch implementation
<ScottK> XI?
<cnd> it will break qt because it's different from what we had in our prototype implementation so far
<cnd> X Input
<ScottK> Let's not do that please.
<cnd> I think the easiest thing would be to comment out the patch for multitouch for right now
<cnd> and then I will rewrite the patch
<ScottK> How does this relate to what's in Qt 4.8?
<cnd> it doesn't?
<ScottK> Weren't you working with Qt upstream on the multi-touch stuff?
<cnd> yes, but it was all blocked on getting upstream X Input merged into X.org
<cnd> that's what is happening now
<ScottK> I see.
<ScottK> So it'll be in Qt5 then.
<cnd> but there were changes in the protocol and implementation
<cnd> I'd like it to be in qt asap
<cnd> likely whenever their next release is
<ScottK> Qt 4.8 is released.
<cnd> yeah
<ScottK> It's the last Qt4.x.
<ScottK> So Qt5 is your next chance, but they are coming up on an API freeze soon.
<cnd> this doesn't modify API or ABI
<ScottK> OK.
<cnd> the public interfaces are all there
<ScottK> If you wanted to, this would be your chance.
<cnd> it's just hooking up plumbing underneath
<cnd> yeah
<cnd> the key right now for me is ubuntu
<cnd> I need to get the latest XI support in
<cnd> but it will break qt unless the patch that's currently there is commented out
<ScottK> Sure, just don't want to miss a one time opporitunity to break ABI on Qt if it's relevant.
<ScottK> How long to get a revised patch?
<cnd> middle to end of january
<cnd> due to holidays and such
<ScottK> My understanding is that the goal this cycle was not to have regressions during development.
<cnd> there's no way around this feature regression for the time being
<cnd> unless you want to cause a chain of dependencies being held back for quite a while
<ScottK> Also, wouldn't it make more sense to land a major change like the new XI right after the holidays than before?
<cnd> a chain that we want to get into ubuntu and ensure is stable
<cnd> we're not landing it before, but likely right after
<ScottK> OK
<cnd> would you like me to propose a merge request to comment out the patch?
<ScottK> No.  That'd be a trivial change.
<ScottK> I think you should write to ubuntu-devel about the plan for the transition (including this) so that it's clear everyone is aware of it.
<cnd> sure
<ScottK> If there's consensus this is the right way to go, then making the change is a detail.
<Riddell> hi
<ScottK> Hello Riddell
<ScottK> I sponsored kde4libs and meta-kde while you were gone since doko was complaining.
<Riddell> ah thanks ScottK, internet got cut off at just the wrong time last night
<_Groo_> hi/2 
<_Groo_> little problem in oneiric 4.7.90, ninja ppa
<_Groo_> The following packages have unmet dependencies:   plasma-netbook: Depends: libkactivities-bin (>= 4:4.7.90-0ubuntu1) but 4:4.7.90-0ubuntu1~oneiric1~ppa3 is installed.   plasma-desktop: Depends: libkactivities-bin (>= 4:4.7.90-0ubuntu1) but 4:4.7.90-0ubuntu1~oneiric1~ppa3 is installed.
<_Groo_> which breaks a lot of stuff :D
<Riddell> _Groo_: ah fooey
<_Groo_> Riddell: yeah, :D
<_Groo_> Riddell: needs to change the control file, or bump the aktivities version
<Riddell> simple control file change
<_Groo_> Riddell: yeah yeah but it needs a recompile right? you cant change the control file of a built package, correct?
<_Groo_> Riddell: btw the new pnm works fine now
<_Groo_> good job :)
<Riddell> _Groo_: yes
<_Groo_> Riddell: k
<Riddell> 4.7.90 is all compiling, just arm being slow I think
<ScottK> Yep
<ScottK> Also the put all the armhf buildd's on manual earlier today which killed the armhf kde4libs build and it had to be restarted.
<ScottK> That's not going to help.
<Riddell> hmm but calligra doesn't work with new marble I think
<Riddell> _Groo_'s fix for kde-workspce in beta ppa
<Riddell> (not in ninjas)
<Riddell> waiting on compile
<Riddell> I think I'll move onto Amarok
<_Groo_> Riddell: what fix?
<Riddell> to install plasma-desktop
<_Groo_> Riddell: oO im not making the fix, im at work, i cant dput from over here, i just warned you :D
<_Groo_> Riddell: miss communication ^^
<_Groo_> Riddell: ahh wait... you said its compiling in beta ppa is that it?
 * _Groo_ is confused...
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> I made the fix
<Riddell> just waiting for it to compile
<_Groo_> Riddell: will it be in ninjas?
<Riddell> no in kubuntu-ppa/beta
<_Groo_> Riddell: will you move it to ninjas? :P or i need to add that ppa too
<_Groo_> Riddell: btw it would be nice to add gtk3-engines-oxygen to the builds
<_Groo_> Riddell: my desktop is much more pretty that way :D
<Riddell> yes I think that's on the precise todo
<_Groo_> Riddell: did you guys fixed the bug that it wasnt creating the gtk3 manifest? 
<_Groo_> the xml description file was missing...
<_Groo_> last time i checked
<_Groo_> so the theme wasnt being applied to the gtk3 themes
<yofel> _Groo_: we don't have the gtk3 engine either, so that needs packaging first
<_Groo_> yofel: i did my own package: gtk3-engines-oxygen                    20111005-oneiric~ppa1
<yofel> as I have in neon - but it still needs manual since kcm_gtk doesn't set anything for gtk3
<yofel> *manual setup
<_Groo_> yofel: yep thats the bug
<_Groo_> yofel: the stupid xml isnt created
<_Groo_> yofel: took me some time to figure that one out
<_Groo_> yofel: i usually blame apachelogger first, then the packager (me) and then the developer
 * yofel just read oxygen-gtk3's README ^^
<_Groo_> yofel: that was my last try :D if everything else fails RTFM
<_Groo_> yofel: btw can you test one thing real quick?
<_Groo_> yofel: make a new activitie and choose globe as the default desktop
<_Groo_> yofel: then wait a few seconds or try to turn it around... it SHOULD crash plasma-desktop
<_Groo_> that was a bug introduced in 4.7.x that i thought it was fixed in 4.8... i need confirmation...
<yofel> hm, no globe here, where was that again?
<ryanakca> Was the 11.10 release goal of porting the wiki theme to Drupal defered to 12.04, or has it been abandoned?
<yofel> _Groo_: ah, found it - crashes as soon as I select globe and click apply
<yofel> no backtrace possible though
<_Groo_> yofel: its a nasty bug
<_Groo_> yofel: im gonna check if theres a bug report, can you add a me too if i need to open a new one?
<_Groo_> yofel: bug 274109
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 274109 in sbackup (Ubuntu) "sbackup launchers use su-to-root instead of gksu" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/274109
<_Groo_> kde bug 274109
<ubottu> KDE bug 274109 in wallpaper "Plasma crashes when selecting Globe wallpaper [null Marble::GeoSceneDocument::map, Marble::MarbleMapPrivate::paintGround, Marble::MarbleMap::paint]" [Crash,Unconfirmed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=274109
<_Groo_> yofel: btw are you using dual monitor?
<yofel> nope
<_Groo_> yofel: k cause i do.. so its not in that code
<_Groo_> yofel: can you add a me too pls?
<Riddell> ryanakca: I suspect it's been abandoned
<Riddell> ryanakca: the number of e-mails pointing out the website is out of date is increasing, I guess I'll keep writing nice polite replies saying the number of things that need to happen to change it
<ryanakca> Riddell: *nod*, I'm writing a reply to the email on the ML at the moment
<yofel> _Groo_: not without a backtrace at least, and drkonqi doesn't do a thing for some reason
<Riddell> ryanakca: ta
<ryanakca> Riddell: I'm willing to point that porting the theme is a TODO item that someone can volunteer for if they'd like
<_Groo_> yofel: well it very easy to reproduce.. so let the devs crash their own desktops :D
<_Groo_> yofel: just confirm the damn bug report! :D
<yofel> uh, no?
<yofel> I don't go around confirming random crash reports until I'm sure I'm getting the EXACT same crash
<_Groo_> yofel: bug nazi!
<yofel> I've been in the bugsquad too long :P
<_Groo_> yofel: ahh so it was you who sent death threats to me!
<yofel> lol
<yofel> probably not ^^
<Mamarok> no Amarok 2.5 packages available yet? At least there is no announcement
<Mamarok> ditto for KDE 4.7.4 btw
<ScottK> Mamarok: 4.7.4 is in the updates PPA.
<ScottK> Need to make an announcement.
<Mamarok> ScottK: I know, but you should announce it in the news
<ScottK> Agreed.
<Mamarok> and Amarok 2.5 is out :)
<ScottK> Riddell's working on it.
<cmagina> ls
<Mamarok> nice, thanks :)
<cmagina> heh, wrong window :)
<Riddell> Mamarok: 45% done but then I need to do oneiric
<Riddell> precise package isn't much good today, needs a MIR
<Mamarok> it's Oneiric that we need most
<Riddell> firing up the ec2 machine
<Mamarok> I wonder: why did Kubuntu install the Nvidia drivers on my system if I don't have it, only an Intel graphic card?
<Riddell> I think it does that for all installs
<_Groo_> Mamarok: its called thinking ahead
<Mamarok> very strange, why installing something that is not needed?
<_Groo_> Mamarok: once you feel the pain of intel graphics youll go screaming for nvidia
<Mamarok> _Groo_: then it should also install the Radeon drivers
<_Groo_> Mamarok: believe me... you DONT want to go radeon...
<Mamarok> _Groo_: I hate Nvidia with passion :)
<_Groo_> Mamarok: i was the "happy" owner of a rs485...
<Mamarok> I have two laptops, one with Intel only and one with dual Radeon/Intel, both work perfectly fine
<_Groo_> Mamarok: ppl in the radeon channel remember me
<_Groo_> Mamarok: they used to make fun i was the only active user in the entire world that still used that *hit
<_Groo_> rs485 was designed by drunken ati monkeys
<Mamarok> well, I dind't have as much problöems with my Radeon card than others had repeatedly with Nvidia
<_Groo_> yofel: what video card? nvidia?
<yofel> yes
<yofel> and kubuntu-full will install the nvidia and ati drivers even if you have an intel card
<Mamarok> yofel: how come it didn't install ati drivers for me?
<_Groo_> yofel: desktop-effects are enabled?
<_Groo_> yofel: globe doesnt crash lamarque desktop... go figures...
<ScottK> Mamarok: Announced.
<Mamarok> ScottK: great!
<ScottK> Riddell: 4.7.3/4 announcement on kubuntu.org done.
<yofel> _Groo_: I saw
<yofel> Mamarok: no idea, it does recommend both fglrx and nvidia-current in oneiric (doesn't anymore in precise)
<Riddell> oh groovy thanks ScottK, I would have got to it eventually but not soon enough I think
<yofel> yay, the marble crash is thanks to nvidia - fun -.-
<Darkwing> ryanakca, ScottK Yes. I have two family reunions this week and next. After that I'm back on full swing.
<ryanakca> Darkwing: Mind if I forward some people interested in helping to you?
<Darkwing> ryanakca: of course not. :)
<ryanakca> Darkwing: Excellent, I'll do that ;)
<_Groo_> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> hi _Groo_ 
<_Groo_> Riddell: workspace borked in the build
<_Groo_> Riddell: :( so muhc time waiting and it failed!!! damn you LP!
<Riddell> mm, so I see
<Riddell> hmm, all installing here
<_Groo_> Riddell: ?? 
<Riddell> working out what's gone wrong
<_Groo_> Riddell: btw how do i do to make armel packages? im interested in porting plasma live to the hp touchpad...
<Riddell> _Groo_: launchpad doesn't do them so you'd need to have your own arm machine or ask ScottK if he'll give you access to one
<_Groo_> Riddell: its the  version in libkactivities6 (= 4:4.7.90-0ubuntu1~oneiric1~ppa3)
<_Groo_> Riddell: can i emulate arm at reasonable performance with my i7?
<Riddell> I've no idea about emulating arm
<Riddell> it's because I didn't copy kde4libs, dug
<Riddell> dh
<Riddell> blurg
<Riddell> ok can retry kde-workspace soon
<Riddell> gosh amarok is slow to compile on these ec2 machines
<_Groo_> Riddell: i actually have a job interview tomorrow to work at brazil datacenter at amazon :) wish me luck :D
<_Groo_> now i can destroy the world from the inside buahahahahah
<_Groo_> hey mr groo whats that you are seeding into AEC? ahhh its a little script.. i call it, skynet
<_Groo_> Riddell: are we there yet? are we there yet? are we there yet? :D
<yofel> _Groo_: I use https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/RootfsFromScratch for armel, it's rather slow though
<yofel> as it uses qemu
<_Groo_> yofel: yeah might not be the way to go :(
<yofel> it's fine for my use cases, but with the system it's running on, building kdelibs takes about a day
<EvilResistance> hi, i'm relaying something from #kubuntu to here, if you dont mind.  since its a question about what version(s) of Qt should/could be included in Precise
<EvilResistance> assuming this is the right place (the MOTUs directed me this way)
<EvilResistance> <blair> is qt 4.8 source compatible with 4.7?
<EvilResistance> <blair> could kubuntu update to qt 4.8 now, and then do kde in january
<debfx> EvilResistance: qt 4.8 is source and binary compatible
<ScottK> We're planning on shipping 4.8.
<EvilResistance> i see.  i guess i can point the guy who originally asked to you guys then, or just relay your statements to him.  :P
<EvilResistance> (considering, of course, that I keep an eye on the precise repos somewhat obsessively... :P)
<EvilResistance> (I kind of had that feeling :P)
<ScottK> Riddell: I think 4.7.90 is fully built on i386 and amd64.
<zorael> Is the beta ppa missing libkactivities-bin >= 4:4.7.90-0ubuntu1 (plasma-desktop dependency), or did I simply muck something up on my end?
<zorael> The available libkactivities is *~oneiric1~ppa3 and as such doesn't fly
<Riddell> I think it's ok now, let me check
<Riddell> zorael: yes apt-get update and dist-upgrade and let us kno how it works fo ryou
<zorael> Riddell: yeah, works now, thanks
<Riddell> zorael: have you tried running the full desktop
<Riddell> ?
<zorael> Riddell: a careless dist-upgrade removed plasma-desktop, so I'm only now reinstalling it D:
<zorael> no, crashes. I'm probably still running an old kded though
<Riddell> can you log out and in?
<zorael> sure, one moment
<zorael> Riddell: plasma-desktop started as it should, no errors or crashes yet
<yofel> Riddell: a test upgrade on oneiric gave:
<yofel> Unpacking ktouch-data (from .../ktouch-data_4%3a4.7.90-0ubuntu1~ppa3~oneiric1_all.deb) ...
<yofel> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/ktouch-data_4%3a4.7.90-0ubuntu1~ppa3~oneiric1_all.deb (--unpack):
<yofel>  trying to overwrite '/usr/share/icons/hicolor/scalable/apps/ktouch.svgz', which is also in package ktouch 4:4.7.3-0ubuntu0.1
<yofel> installs fine otherwise now
<Riddell> zorael: groovy
<Riddell> yofel: ack thanks
<Riddell> well amarok will take a while to compile in https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/backports/
<Riddell> and then it needs testing
#kubuntu-devel 2011-12-22
<CIA-48> [qapt] Jonathan Thomas <echidnaman@kubuntu.org> * echidnaman@kubuntu.org-20111222014017-vpqtz738rr9g5nve * debian/ (4 files) New upstream alpha release
<JontheEchidna> (just syncing bzr with the archive)
 * ScottK waves to JontheEchidna.
<JontheEchidna> o/
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: How is backports NotAutomatic looking for Muon this cycle?
<ScottK> It looks like it's kind of getting to be a big deal.
<JontheEchidna> oh?
<JontheEchidna> At any rate, it should just be a matter of sticking an extra update category into the new updater, showing updates in -backports
<JontheEchidna> http://i.imgur.com/emKYZ.png
<JontheEchidna> That's exactly what the Security Updates section is, in fact
<ScottK> IIRC we discussed it at the last UDS I was at and you said next time ...
<JontheEchidna> yeah. It should be a 10 minute job now
<ScottK> Cool.
<JontheEchidna> I'm off from everything (school, work) next week. I'll probably do it then
<ScottK> Great.
<bambee> ScottK: hi, the splashscreen written in QML is not installed by default with kde 4.7.90 ?
<jussi> so, I have, for a limited time, an N950 :D
<debfx> libkatepartinterfaces4 broke its API. can we just merge the package into katepart?
<debfx> the only rdeps are katepart and kate-dev and there don't seem to be any public header files for katepartinterfaces.
<ScottK> bambee: Dunno. Maybe Riddell does.  I've been focusing on 4.7.
<bambee> mhhh ok, apparently "ksplashqml" is present in kde-workspace-bin.install but not installed... I will fix it
<Riddell> bambee: how can it be present in a .install file but not installed?
<Riddell> it is installed on my computer
<Riddell> debfx: hmm did I miss an ABI change?
<debfx> Riddell: it doesn't have any public header files so I've just removed the .so symlink from kate-dev
<debfx> we should just kill kate-dev until we have at least one package that uses it
<Riddell> yeah
<bambee> Riddell: I've no ideas, actually "egrep ksplashqml *.install" displays "kde-workspace-bin.install:usr/bin/ksplashqml"  --> however "dpkg -L kde-workspace-bin | grep ksplashqml" is empty   :\
<bambee> and ksplashthememgr only shows me ksplashx and ksplash_simple... 
<bambee> well... problem solved xD
<bambee> in fact, I've an half kde-4.7.90 and my local version of kde-workspace-bin is 4.7.3 o.O
<bambee> that makes sense now...
<Riddell> bambee: dist-upgrade :)
<bambee> already done ;)
<debfx> Riddell: lintian says libkwineffects1abi2-gles: empty-binary-package
<Riddell> debfx: hmm
<Riddell> it's ment to be
<Riddell> but the description should change then
<debfx> why not just remove it?
<ScottK> debfx: Would you mind takin a look at the armel build failure for kiten?
<debfx> can do
<ScottK> Thanks.
<debfx> retry should fix it
<ScottK> debfx: Thanks for looking.
<ScottK> Any interest in kdeplasma-addons?  There's an actual bug in the code there.
<ScottK> Between that and if agateau would make an appearance we should be "there".
<ryanakca> Could someone with the required superpowers please confirm bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bangarang/+bug/907782
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 907782 in bangarang (Ubuntu) "Sync bangarang 2.1-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New]
<ScottK> I'll look at it.
<Riddell> ryanakca: done
<ryanakca> ScottK: Thanks
<ScottK> Nevermind.
<ScottK> Riddell is faster.
<ryanakca> Riddell: Thanks
<debfx> syncpackage can now properly handle attribution
<Riddell> ScottK: I think agateau must be away until next year, we'll need to fix gwenview ourselves
<ScottK> Lovely.
<Riddell> hmm I've given amarok 2:2.5.0-0ubuntu1~ppa1 in backports ppa
<Riddell> maybe I'm just getting used to ~precise backports which will need ~ppa before it :)
<ScottK> Hmmmm.
<ScottK> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/88036532/buildlog_ubuntu-precise-armel.kturtle_4%3A4.7.90-0ubuntu1_BUILDING.txt.gz has the same 'error' as gwenview, but no failure.
<Riddell> anyone tested amarok in oneiric?
<Riddell> ScottK: which error?
<ScottK> /usr/include/qt4/QtCore/qmap.h:180:83: warning: cast from 'char*' to 'QMap<QString, QString>::Node* {aka QMapNode<QString, QString>*}' increases required alignment of target type [-Wcast-align]
<debfx> ScottK: "error: no matching function for call to 'qMax(qreal, double)'" etc. are the real errors in gwenview
<ScottK> debfx: Thanks.
<ScottK> That I can probably fix.
<ScottK> parallel build logs are hard.
<Riddell> we need to change gcc to make something grep-able when it errors, "error" is far too common in build logs
<ScottK> Yeah.
<ScottK> That would help a lot.
<Riddell> -printf("error") +printf("I'm being fussy") that's my patch :)
<ScottK> For which?
<ScottK> Oh, for gcc?
<who_me> what should one do to test amarok 2.5 ? :)
<Riddell> who_me: sudo apt-add-ppa ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<Riddell> sudo apt-get install amarok
<Riddell> quit old, run it, check it does everything
<who_me> apt-add-repository (me being cheeky :P )
<who_me> hmm the way it handles streams is still broken if those happen to be in the playlist :/
<Riddell> doesn't sound like a regression thought
<Riddell> tohugh
<Riddell> gur
<who_me> nope
<Riddell> who_me: all good otherwise?
<who_me> going to download some music off my externall hdd to see how it handels those
<who_me> I really need a typo assist :)
<Riddell> mm, me too
 * ScottK stares at the gwenview testbuild slowly unfolding on the arm box.
<Riddell> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/plasma-and-kde-applications-beta-testing
<who_me> hmm built lists just fine, it seems ok
<who_me> can't test the amazon shop because I'm do not live in any of the listed countries
<ScottK> Fortunately 4.7.95 is released now so you don't have to worry about runing out of things to do.
<Riddell> https://www-admin.kubuntu.org/news/amarok-25-backports-ppa
<Riddell> http://kubuntu.org/news/amarok-25-backports-ppa
<Riddell> ScottK: released too, they don't give packagers much time with that
<ScottK> Agreed.
<ScottK> There's a new tarball for ksecretservice too.
<Riddell> I think it's part of what was kdeutils now
<Riddell> don't know how it manages any kwallet upgrade
<ScottK> I didn't look at the tarballs, but I thought from Dirk's mails on packager is was separate.
<Riddell> or how it interacts with gnome which is the whole point
<ScottK> It's also my impression that it doesn't yet do anything by default.
<ScottK> (or perhaps at all - seems there are still some missing bits)
<Riddell> kdelibs doesn't load it as I read those e-mails
<ScottK> Yeah.
<who_me> hmm will start beta testing 4.8 after the holidays... 
<Riddell> http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/MP3:Kubuntu needs some tidying up too but I don't think I have the energy alas
<ScottK> Gwenview fix uploaded.
<Riddell> thanks ScottK 
<ScottK> Riddell (or anyone else with KDE git access): Would you please commit http://paste.debian.net/149953/ to gwenview trunk and 4.8 branch?
<Riddell> hmm, I wonder if I can remember how
<ScottK> debfx: Did you get a chance to dig into kdeplasma-addons?  AFAICT that's the last bit that needs fixing to get 4.7.90 complete.
<yofel> Riddell: as I understood it you can use ksecretservice if you build kdelibs, then kss, then rebuild kdelibs with kss
<Riddell> that seems circular
<ScottK> It is.
<ScottK> Aaron even mentioned on some mail list post he thought that was bad.
<Riddell> nice the thought should occur to him :)
<yofel> and dirk wondered if it can be included in experimental instead - although we don't seem to have an answer for that yet
<ScottK> ftpubuntu@ftpmaster:~/unstable/4.7.95/src/ksecrets-4.7.95.tar.bz2  suggests we do have an answer, at least for now.
<Riddell> ScottK: is that the libs bit or the kdeutils bit?
<ScottK> Not sure.
<yofel> shouldn't it be both?
<who_me> guys, seeing that kde just released an RC is there much point in loading the beta2 packages in the ppa? There is a high chance that some of the bugs we run into have already been reported and being worked on...
<who_me> or *most* of the bugs in beta 2
<Riddell> that's quite likely yes
<ScottK> OTOH, it'd be nice to know our packaging works.
<who_me> ok then, I shall see if  kde comes up after the upgrade :D
<who_me> so far, so good :)
<debfx> ScottK: will have a look now
<ScottK> debfx: Thanks.
<ScottK> So, I guess next release we get to decide between Canonical's Ubuntu font or KDE's Oxygen font.  Fun.  http://code.newtypography.co.uk/?p=1906
<maco> i like the descenders, but the y is really unbalanced
<u2san> seems to me precise kubuntu testing is closed to general users?
<yofel> u2san: no, what's the problem?
<u2san> well.. why waste time on 4.7.90 when 4.7.95 is out?
<Riddell> ScottK: hmm, without testing the oxygen one I suspect the ubuntu one will be higher quality and more distinctive
<Riddell> u2san: to test our packaging
<ScottK> Riddell: Perhaps.  In line with the Kubuntu general values, I'd think we should use the upstream one unless it turns out the Ubuntu one is significantly better.  We'll see.
<Riddell> ScottK: yes but I suspect on most issues the ubuntu one will be better.  I've an open mind on it but the Ubuntu one has had a lot of time spent on it and I don't see how the Oxygen one could compete
<ScottK> I'm happy to wait and see the result.
<u2san> Riddell, yofel ok.. 
<Riddell> I wonder if they realise how hard work it is to make a good font.  maybe they do
<ScottK> He didn't make any announcements about when it would be released, so maybe he does.
<who_me> is there any oxygen-gtk3 theming package that needs testing ? :)
<debfx> ScottK: can't test plasma-addons because workspace hasn't been built on armel yet
<ScottK> Good point.
<ScottK> I guess we're ready then ...
<Riddell> ryanakca: did you reply to the Kubuntu Website Appearance thread?
<Riddell> oh yes, now I see it
<ryanakca> Riddell: Yep ;)
<ryanakca> Riddell: Feel free to expand if I missed anything.
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
<_Groo_> is the ksecretservice available in the ppa builds?
<_Groo_> for kde 4.7.90?
<yofel> nope, there was no tar until 4.7.95
<_Groo_> ahhh right
<_Groo_> rc1 was released today :D
<_Groo_> i was confusing it for 4.7.90 ^^
<_Groo_> ok, that explains it :D
<yofel> like half of the world I guess...
<_Groo_> whos the poor shmuck whos doing 4.7.95 packages?
<ScottK> AFAIK Riddell.
<_Groo_> cookies to Riddell
<_Groo_> i might be able to help this weekend if hes not finished by then
<_Groo_> 4.8 is amazing, everything is quite solid
<ScottK> Sounds like time for a complete refactor then.
<ScottK> Fortunately KDE is doing that.
<_Groo_> ScottK: what do you mean?
<ScottK> Now that it's all working nice they decided to go redo kdelibs and stuff.
<_Groo_> ScottK: thats the open source way :D if its not broken remake it :D
<yofel> ...
<yofel> worst thing is that I have no argument against that -.-
<_Groo_> brb
<ScottK> And do stuff like not allow features into kdelibs for 4.8 so stuff people want to get in can't, excpet for some stuff (ksecretservice) which somehow gets thrown into kdelibs for 4.7 after 4.7 is released.
<yofel> yeah, which I would argue happened because the core kdelibs devs stopped paying attention to k-c-d after they got their own ML
<ScottK> Yep
<schnelle_> guys is this bug fixed or not: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=275469 ?
<ubottu> KDE bug 275469 in widget-taskbar "4 7 Regression: closed windows stay in the taskbar sometimes, taskbar doesn't react on clicks" [Normal,Reopened]
<schnelle_> I think it will be very bad if this bug end up in next LTS
<schnelle_> Aaron marked it as fixed, but users (including me) still experience this bug
<who_me> then it might not be fixed
<yofel> well, I wasn't exacly seeing it in 4.7, but in 4.7.90 I have an empty systray space right now, and 2 apps overlapping each other...
<ScottK> schnelle_: It's an issue to take up with upstream as they're the ones that will have to fix it (myself, I've never seen this problem)
<yofel> which I think I have since... 4.6?
<schnelle_> bug is present since 4.7
<who_me> does it happen when you have many apps open, I have just a few and I've yet to see it
<ScottK> Not here.
<who_me> ?
<schnelle_> it happens at random. sometimes when only one app is open, and when i close it, task item of that app stays in taskbar
<_Groo_> guys
<_Groo_> is this ok?
<_Groo_> http://www.wired.com/underwire/2011/12/prometheus-trailer/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+wired%2Findex+%28Wired%3A+Index+3+%28Top+Stories+2%29%29
<_Groo_> ops sorry
<_Groo_> [ 1441.973188] type=1400 audit(1324574676.731:37): apparmor="DENIED" operation="file_perm" info="Failed name lookup - disconnected path" error=-116 parent=3109 profile="/usr/sbin/mysqld-akonadi///usr/sbin/mysqld" name=".local/share/akonadi/db_data/mysql.err" pid=9586 comm="mysqld" requested_mask="w" denied_mask="w" fsuid=1000 ouid=1000
<_Groo_> wrong paste :D
<_Groo_> aparently with 4.7.90, apparmor is denying some acess to akonadi
<ScottK> _Groo_: Could you ask jdstrand in #ubuntu-hardened?
<_Groo_> sure
<yofel> no apparmor denied messages here with 4.7.90
<_Groo_> is this correct also?
<_Groo_> "/usr/bin/akonadi_nepomuk_feeder: error while loading shared libraries: libnepomukdatamanagement-copy.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<_Groo_> yofel: are you using kmail ?
<yofel> usually not, but just started it, still no errors
<_Groo_> it might not be triggered always
<yofel> hm, odd, that lib isn't installed here either
<_Groo_> also, can you run akonactl and start the server from the commandline? can you see the error above about nepomuk not finding a .so?
<yofel> actually it's only occurence is:
<yofel> project-neon-kdepim-runtime: /opt/project-neon/lib/libnepomukdatamanagement-copy.so
<_Groo_> ProcessControl: Application '/usr/bin/akonadi_nepomuk_feeder' returned with exit code 127 (Unknown error)
<_Groo_> "/usr/bin/akonadi_nepomuk_feeder" crashed too often and will not be restarted!
<_Groo_> so, nepomulk feeder is not working correctly because it cant find the .so
 * yofel goes rebuilding kdepim-runtime to get list-missing
<_Groo_> why am i the only one finding this kinda bugs? ;)
<adrian_berg> Can you tinker with the kernel and still use official kubuntu releases?
<adrian_berg> Are there programs for measuring the boot time of your machine?
<_Groo_> adrian_berg: yes and yes
<yofel> for boot logging there's bootchart
<adrian_berg> I figure you can at the very least modify kernel modules which are probed for at startup by removing them from, er, wherever the list is located...
<adrian_berg> bootchart, okay
<adrian_berg> This machine is considerably faster than my older machines, but it boots slower! 
<adrian_berg> Specs: 4gb ram, 2 dual core 2ghz processors.
<adrian_berg> _Groo_: I thought that by modifying the kernel you wouldn't be able to use future releases
<_Groo_> adrian_berg: sometimes is the HD to blame, or filesystem, or whatever... booting is a holistic science :P
<adrian_berg> Interesting, guess I need to get to work them
<yofel> btw. this isn't a support channel
<adrian_berg> Oh, right!
<_Groo_> adrian_berg: you can have how many kernels you like, as long as you add them to grub... so you boot to whatever you want
<yofel> adrian_berg: but see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile for building kernels the ubuntu way
<adrian_berg> Sorry, I just asked in ubuntu-devel because I could actually get a response, I forgot that #kubuntu actually is helpful
<adrian_berg> Thanks to both of you!
<_Groo_> np :) good luck :D
<_Groo_> but relaxc about booting.. if you dont do it constantly, its hardly worth it...
<_Groo_> but its a good hobby :D
<_Groo_> look mom, less then 2 secs!... tthats nice dear...
<yofel> WTF, now kdepim-runtime doesn't even build o.O?
<_Groo_> yofel: ohoh oO
<yofel> `.text._ZN7Akonadi30SingleFileResourceConfigDialogIN24Akonadi_Aknotes_Resource8SettingsEED2Ev' referenced in section `.text._ZN7Akonadi30SingleFileResourceConfigDialogIN24Akonadi_Aknotes_Resource8SettingsEED1Ev[Akonadi::SingleFileResourceConfigDialog<Akonadi_Aknotes_Resource::Settings>::~SingleFileResourceConfigDialog()]' of CMakeFiles/akonadi_notes_resource.dir/__/shared/icalresource.o: defined in discarded section `.text.
<yofel> _ZN7Akonadi30SingleFileResourceConfigDialogIN24Akonadi_Aknotes_Resource8SettingsEED2Ev[_ZN7Akonadi30SingleFileResourceConfigDialogIN24Akonadi_Aknotes_Resource8SettingsEED5Ev]' of CMakeFiles/akonadi_notes_resource.dir/__/shared/icalresource.o
<yofel> and ld fails
<_Groo_> do you use ccache?
<yofel> hm, yeah, pbuilder uses ccache
 * yofel purges
<_Groo_> might be a corrupted ccache cache (look what i did there?) :D i got those in the past
<_Groo_> btw.. i didnt  noticed, phonon needs to be updated for 4.8? i didnt check
<yofel> dunno, did they release something?
<_Groo_> dont think so
 * _Groo_ invokes might apachelogger
<_Groo_> mighty*
<_Groo_> apachelogger: poke
<apachelogger> wut?
<_Groo_> hes here, quick, draw the pentagram and light the candles
 * apachelogger throws a fire ball
<_Groo_> apachelogger: oh mighty apachelogger, ruler of the underground
<_Groo_> apachelogger: is phonon updated for 4.7.90 or it works with old packages?
<ybit> http://area51.stackexchange.com/proposals/37399/kubuntu
<ybit> Trying to get a QA site started for Kubuntu
<apachelogger> I have no idea what you mean?
<yofel> apachelogger: does 4.8 need any phonon updates?
<ybit> kubuntuforums is nice, but I think more people prefer this style 
<_Groo_> apachelogger: phonon released in oneiric, works fine with 4.7.90? i believe it does i just want to make sure
<apachelogger> yofel: no
<yofel> good, that's all he wanted to konw
 * _Groo_ does the ritual to send apachelogger to the depths of hell where he belongs
<_Groo_> where did i put my ritual knife...
<_Groo_> yofel: is the linking working now?
<yofel> no
 * yofel throws ccache and icecc out
<_Groo_> huuu might be a .git dirty file too
<_Groo_> i mean a cmake dirty cache
<_Groo_> not git :P
<_Groo_> aparently its trying to link with a older compilation
<yofel> we're talking pbuilder and dpkg-buildpacke here
<_Groo_> ah ok.. he remakes everything :D
<_Groo_> but stranger things have happened ^^
<_Groo_> cant wait for prometheus next yeat
<_Groo_> year
<yofel> please not, precise is already strange enough
<_Groo_> :D
<yofel> and it still fails...
<yofel> now who messed the linker up o.O?
<apachelogger> what is a linker?
<apachelogger> can I has OBS?
<_Groo_> apachelogger: linker is a link who just got is professional status
<_Groo_> apachelogger: it WAS a nice joke :P
<apachelogger> linker is a joke? :O
<_Groo_> apachelogger: a bad one for yofel at least :D
 * apachelogger is confused by _Groo_ as usual
<_Groo_> apachelogger: ahah :D
<_Groo_> hes trying to compile kdepim-runtime, cause a awesome tester found out that 4.7.90 packages are missing /libnepomukdatamanagement-copy.so
<_Groo_> and hes getting linker errors
<_Groo_> [22-12-2011 20:16] <yofel> `.text._ZN7Akonadi30SingleFileResourceConfigDialogIN24Akonadi_Aknotes_Resource8SettingsEED2Ev' referenced in section `.text._ZN7Akonadi30SingleFileResourceConfigDialogIN24Akonadi_Aknotes_Resource8SettingsEED1Ev[Akonadi::SingleFileResourceConfigDialog<Akonadi_Aknotes_Resource::Settings>::~SingleFileResourceConfigDialog()]' of CMakeFiles/akonadi_notes_resource.dir/__/shared/icalresource.o: defined in discarded section `.text.
<_Groo_> yofel: is it linking yet? ;)
<yofel> nope
<_Groo_> can you try a diferent machine? vm? whatever
<yofel> well, now trying without a chroot
<_Groo_> gotta go, seeya all tomorrow :D
<yofel> great, now it builds - *sigh*
<Quintasan> BLOODY HELL
<Quintasan> yofel: was your core broken or something?
<yofel> not that I noticed... ?
<Quintasan> Couldn't connect for last three days
<Quintasan> Maybe the windows crap is broken or something
<yofel> although I once messed up the port forwarding, but I fixed that like half an hour later
<Quintasan> apachelogger: no maliit yet, are you willing to review framework?
<yofel> oh fun, kdepim-runtime list-missing:
<apachelogger> Quintasan: drop me a mail
<yofel> -./usr/lib/libnepomukdatamanagement-copy.so
<yofel> -./usr/lib/libnepomukfeederpluginlib.a
<apachelogger> and a bug or something
<yofel> this is what happens if you stuff things from kdelibs into -runtime I guess -.-
<Quintasan> apachelogger: https://code.launchpad.net/~quintasan/+junk/maliit-framework
<Quintasan> no bug yet
<yofel> hm, no, that's from kde-runtime
<apachelogger> Quintasan: mail plz
 * apachelogger will not remember it otherwise
<Quintasan> k
<Quintasan> apachelogger: sent
<Quintasan> yofel: is precise precisely useable?
<rbelem> Quintasan, \o/
<apachelogger> stop with the puns already :P
<yofel> here yes, only problems I have: wireless N doesn't work, and kmix crashes all the time (although I fixed latter by copying the newer binary from neon)
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Not gonna happen
<Quintasan> rbelem: \o
<rbelem> Quintasan, i'm running it on my laptop for one week
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Isn't that *precisely* why we like our LTS name?
<Quintasan> </troll>
<apachelogger> is it LTS yet?
<Quintasan> okay, I'll go to bed and work on telepathy tomorrow
<ScottK> apachelogger: Not official.
<apachelogger> all my fault :(
<ScottK> Need tech board to approve the application.
<Quintasan> then I will do research on forced GPT hoping to get kubantooz on Asus
<yofel> did we decide on a browser yet?
<ScottK> I think none of the above is winning.
<yofel> :[
<apachelogger> ScottK: oh TB approval
<apachelogger> how awesome :S
<apachelogger> isn't the TB an ubuntu governing board whereas LTS is canonical stuff?
<ScottK> Sort of
<apachelogger> fun
<ScottK> I think the slightly more precise answer is that it's a Canonical thing in many respects, but Canonical asked the TB to make a determination on its behalf.
<ScottK> pun was not intended at first, but I left it after I noticed it.
<apachelogger> :D
<apachelogger> ScottK: that communicates an unfortunate message IMHO
<apachelogger> though maybe I am getting paranoid now
<ScottK> It's meant to open LTS status up to Universe flavors.
<ScottK> I think it does carry some additional risk for us, but I don't think it was intended.
<apachelogger> eitherway there is some weirdness about doing it
#kubuntu-devel 2011-12-23
<CIA-48> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdepim-runtime] Philip Muškovac * 92 * debian/ (changelog kdepim-runtime.install not-installed) * Add libnepomukdatamanagement-copy.so to kdepim-runtime.install required by akonadi_nepomuk_feeder * refresh not-installed
<BarkingFish> that reminds me, I need to set my stuff up again. I still haven't reset from the last time I reinstalled Kubuntu :)
<BarkingFish> anyone got the link back to the wiki where all the packaging setup information was please?
<yofel> BarkingFish: ours was https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/BuildEnvironment
<BarkingFish> ah, great.  I may have made a #hash of this then, I've just followed the one from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete
<BarkingFish> !whale BarkingFish 
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about whale BarkingFish
<BarkingFish> 0.0
<BarkingFish> yofel: you still free? I have a problem.
<yofel> yep
<BarkingFish> Just generated my new GPG key, and gone to send it, and the instructions I'm following are wrong.  they say to use  gpg --send-keys <key id here>
<BarkingFish> that doesn't work, I need the URI of the keyserver in it, i think
<yofel> ah, probably missing keyserver: --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com
<Riddell> you need to set gpg config first
<BarkingFish> done, yofel, thanks
<yofel> hm, actually Riddell's right...
 * yofel sets keyserver in his gpg.conf after 4 years of using ubuntu ^^
<BarkingFish> excellent, well I'm almost done, just setting up a pbuilder-dist for precise, and then I'll be finished :)
<Riddell> yofel: how did you install precise?
<yofel> upgrade
<Riddell> ok I think we still need the installer fixed
<ScottK> debfx: You can test kdeplasma-addons now.
<claydoh> http://packages.debian.org/changelogs/pool/main/liba/libalkimia/libalkimia_4.3.1-1/changelog
<claydoh> funny place to find my name...
<debfx> ScottK: still have to wait until marble is published
<who_me> hello, does the menu editor work for you guys in 4.8. beta 2 ?
<debfx> who_me: you need to install kmenuedit
<debfx> will be fixed in the next kde-workspace upload
<who_me> indeed I had to and i did :)
<who_me> thought I was alone in here.
<Quintasan_> Good morning
<Quintasan_> More like good afternoon, but whatever :P
<Quintasan> Haven't slept so well in like ages
<Quintasan> Oh right, new GPG key
 * Quintasan adds that for todo
<Riddell> what's with the floodbots in #kubuntu?
<Quintasan> jussi: ^
<Quintasan> Beats me
<Riddell> ScottK: new pyqt and sip if you're into packaging those
<Riddell> adds QtDBus so support for dbus in python 3
<Riddell> gosh there's a PyQtMobility
<Quintasan> Riddell: I've got basic packaging for simon listens if I did not delete it by accident
<Riddell> Quintasan: have you got it to work?
<Quintasan> Riddell: AFAIR something it the buildsystem was broken, will look into it later tomorow
<Quintasan> or right now since noone from #launchpad is replying
<ScottK> Riddell: I can look at them.
<Quintasan> Riddell: Oh god, debian/copyright will be a hell
<ScottK> debfx: marble is done too.
<Quintasan> !file qaudio.h
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about file qaudio.h
<Quintasan> !package qaudio.h
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about package qaudio.h
<Quintasan> durr
<Quintasan> !search qaudio.h
<ubottu> Found: 
<Quintasan> Riddell, ScottK: http://paste.ubuntu.com/779742 <-- any ideas fro qaudio.h? qtmobility-dev is not the package I want
<Quintasan> for*
<ScottK> Quintasan: Why is that not the package you want?
<Quintasan> Since it still fails to discover the file
<ScottK> It may be the package you want, but the CMake is broken.
<Quintasan> It is possible
<yofel_> it doesn't even look for it in cmake
<yofel_> the build just fails...
<ScottK> Since that's the only qaudio.h we've got, I'd explore broken build system.
<Quintasan> Urgh.
<Quintasan> yofel: Any idea how to fix it?
<yofel> not really, does the #include and search path match with the file's location?
<Quintasan> include_directories( ${KDE4_INCLUDES} ${QT_INCLUDES} ../)
<Quintasan> Shouldn't that do the trick?
<Quintasan> Unless Qt Mobility has another variable
<ScottK> I'm guessing https://launchpadlibrarian.net/87214047/buildlog_ubuntu-precise-armhf.kwave_0.8.6-1-1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz should be ~easy for any of you C++ programmers out there (e.g. not me).
<Quintasan> yofel: Seems like QT_INCLUDES doesnt contain /usr/include/QtMobility/ not /usr/include/QtMultimediaKit
<yofel> fun -.-
<Quintasan> Nonetheless I get a lot of undefined references when I supply those paths by hand
 * Quintasan gives up for time being
<Quintasan> !package qtmobility-dev precise
<ubottu> Quintasan: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Quintasan> kubotu: ping
<kubotu> pong
<Quintasan> kubotu: !package precise qtmobility-dev
<Quintasan> !info qtmobility-dev
<ubottu> qtmobility-dev (source: qtmobility): APIs for mobile device functionality - development files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.0-0ubuntu4 (oneiric), package size 626 kB, installed size 5000 kB
<Quintasan> bloody hell
<Quintasan> !info qtmobility-dev precise
<ubottu> 'precise' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, natty, natty-backports, natty-proposed, oneiric, oneiric-backports, oneiric-proposed, partner, stable, testing, unstable
<Quintasan> needs update
<Riddell> Quintasan: you can just manually add the directory to include_directories() as a patch
<Riddell> or you can make apachelogger happy and port it to phonon :)
<Quintasan> Riddell, I did but still a shitload of undefined references, either we have old qtmobility in precise ( I doubt it ) or simon 0.3.0 was released depending on unreleased qtmobility
<Riddell> Quintasan: so it finds the header but the header misses values?
<Quintasan> It finds the header if I modify the CMakeLists.txt
<Quintasan> so that needs fixing too
<Quintasan> I would be happier if I could find a cmake variable for QtMobility because I used hardpath now
<Riddell> cmake-gui could help
<Riddell> but if it's not already available I think it would need a new cmake file
<Riddell> it's fine for us just to hard code it and report it upstream
<Riddell> if not entirely satisfactory to upstream :)
<Riddell> Quintasan: pastebin the current error?
<Quintasan> deleted the log :/
<Riddell> did you take a note of what it was missing?
<Quintasan> Riddell: I don't think you can do much, it's like almost half of the includes is missing
<Riddell> ask upstream what version of qtmobility it expects then I guess
<Quintasan> Will do
 * Quintasan goes off to help his mother
<ScottK> Riddell: I think the new Pyqt4 needs python-dbus stuff that's not released yet for python3 support.
<ScottK> Riddell: New sip4 is uploaded to Debian.
<Riddell> ScottK: surely the point of the new PyQt4 is it doesn't need python-dbus since it wraps QtDBus
<ScottK> Hmmm.
<ScottK> Could be.
<ScottK> So maybe I buffaloed Barry into doing a python-dbus port to python3 for nothing ....
<ScottK> Sigh.
<Riddell> ScottK: I already told him that PyQt would be doing something with QtDBus at UDS
<ScottK> OK.
<Riddell> ScottK: has PyQt for python 3 been looked into ever?
<ScottK> Yes.
<ScottK> The packaging in Debian is ~done.
<ScottK> It should be uploaded in the next day or two (without dbus)
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
<_Groo_> im a hero :D http://www.asinen.org/2011/12/my-heroes-of-kde-2011/
<Riddell> what's your superpower?
<_Groo_> Riddell: im a super commiter :D
<_Groo_> btw, im having spikes all day long of virtuoso-t... he goes 100% cpu, and down, up and down
<_Groo_> anyone else seeing this in 4.7.90?
<_Groo_> according to the stats i did 20% of all the work this year
<debfx> ScottK: kdeplasma-addons upload
<debfx> ScottK: have you already upstreamed the gwenview fix?
<ScottK> debfx: Excellent.
<ScottK> I emailed it to agateau but it's not committed yet.
<ScottK> If you've got commit rights, please do.
<ScottK> (I'm pretty sure he's on vacation)
<ScottK> debfx: You should have looked in bzr before uploading ...
<debfx> yeah, I noticed too late
<ScottK> Not a big deal though.
<ScottK> No worries.
<letrec> would it be possible to backport polkit-qt-1 0.103.0+ into 11.10?
<who_me> now, why would kmix need 1GB of RAM ?
<letrec> it seems to fix quite annoying memory leak bug https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=271934#c43
<ubottu> KDE bug 271934 in general "kded4 process grows on memory usage (possible leak)" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<ScottK> letrec: If you can find out what change in polkit-qt-1 fixed the problem, we can surely get that in.
<_Groo_> Riddell: is this ok? Soprano: "Invalid argument (1)": "Cannot set values for abstract property 'http://www.semanticdesktop.org/ontologies/2007/03/22/nco#hasEmailAddress'."
<_Groo_> 4.7.90
<_Groo_> maybe some other file is missing from kdepim?
<Riddell> _Groo_: I don't know the context
<_Groo_> nepomuk is making virtuoso have spikes of 100% even though aparently its all indexed
<_Groo_> i removed nepomuk folder from .kde/share/apps, and when he recreated the db he warner about this semantic context missing
<Riddell> that seems like a fair thing to warn about
<_Groo_> no no
<_Groo_> when he recreates them
<_Groo_> Riddell: see http://paste.ubuntu.com/780053/
<_Groo_> after i recreated nepomuk db, virtuoso appears to have quietted down.. lets see if it still spikes to 100% after a while
<_Groo_> indexing is done acording to nepomuk
<rbelem> _Groo_, i'm not seeing issues with virtuoso here, only kmixer. 
<Riddell> kmixer is broken for me too
<Riddell> yofel said it was good from neon
<_Groo_> its a bug between kmix and pulseaudio
<_Groo_> kmix will behave with "normal" sound
<_Groo_> like clementine or amarok
<_Groo_> run a flash trailer on youtube and see kmix go 100%
<_Groo_> kill kmix, restart it, all is well
<_Groo_> some stupid bug with pipes and pulseaudio if i can just shoot in the dark
<_Groo_> maybe they fixed it in 4.7.95?
<_Groo_> anyone working on it btw?
<_Groo_> hum, virtuoso-t is spiking again
<_Groo_> damn
<_Groo_> very strange
<_Groo_> goes up to 100% cpu, almost 1g ram, then he just goes back to idle and normal 100M memory
<ScottK> I think Riddell is working on 4.7.95.  I hope so, anyway.
<_Groo_> ScottK: sorry i dropped, did you say something just a min ago?
<ScottK> [12:59:04] <ScottK> I think Riddell is working on 4.7.95.  I hope so, anyway.
<_Groo_> ScottK: ah ok
<_Groo_> i might be able to help this weekend if he needs minions
<letrec> ScottK: I'm not sure, but maybe it's https://projects.kde.org/projects/kdesupport/polkit-qt-1/repository/revisions/d3c337da01f3887da031fdb5c2ac784fb3e79210 the one
<ScottK> letrec: Can you build a patched package and see if that fixes it (I'm getting ready to leave town today, so no time).
<ScottK> I agree it looks promising.
<ScottK> _Groo_: Perhaps you could assist letrec in building a patched polkit-qt-1 to see if he's found the right commit for his memory leak?
<maco> letrec: do you get confused with lautrec often?
<_Groo_> ScottK: what needs assistance? isnt it better just to pull from git master? instead of cherrypicking git commits?
<_Groo_> ScottK: those are 2 questions btw
<ScottK> _Groo_: He wants to fix it in oneiric.
<_Groo_> ScottK: i know
<_Groo_> ScottK: what i mean is
<ScottK> So we don't normally backport full releases outside KDE SC.
<_Groo_> ScottK: from a release manager point of you, backporting a secure package > then just patching a older package
<ScottK> I don't know how much experience he's had, so he may need some guidance and i've got no time to help today.
<_Groo_> ScottK: but sure, i can test it
<_Groo_> ScottK: np, ill be here for 2 and half more hours
<ScottK> Usually we prefer minimal diffs for specific issues post-release.
<_Groo_> but i dont have access to dput commits.. im behind a proxy
<_Groo_> so i can only help in theory
<_Groo_> ScottK: yeah i know
<_Groo_> ScottK: im all for it, but when it cames to polkit.. well... security frameworks are better to upgrade at full or left alone
<ScottK> Perhaps.
<_Groo_> ScottK: that patch might fix it in master but misbehave when ported to older code
<ScottK> Except in this case, I know the current release was a consequence of people yelling about bugs, not a careful plan.
<micahg> _Groo_: I would tend to disagree if the fix is targeted, security frameworks can have weird effects on things that use them 
<ScottK> Which is why you don't blindly apply the patch and go, you do have to look at the code.
<JontheEchidna> That polkit-qt-1 patch has already been applied as a fix for the polkit-kde-1 crash on logout
<_Groo_> ScottK: yeah, i agree again :) im looking at it
<ScottK> Thanks.
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: so its there already?
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: or only for kde part?
<JontheEchidna> yup: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/polkit-qt-1/0.99.0-3ubuntu0.1
<ScottK> Sure enough.
<ScottK> I even did that update and I didn't recognize the patch.
<ScottK> Meh.
<_Groo_> so letrec bug is somewthing else?
<ScottK> letrec: Make sure you've got oneiric-updates enabled and you're up to date.
<_Groo_> btw a question about the new secret code
<_Groo_> is it complementary to the current kwallet.. aka is a plugin that works along with "normal" wallet
<_Groo_> or a backend replacement
<_Groo_> meaning all your passwords and such doesnt get reused
<ScottK> AIUI it's all new.  I don't think there's any migration code yet, but it's not used by default yet either.
<_Groo_> ScottK: yes i know, what i mean is, you cant use both right? you need to choose secrets or default. its a compilation option? or a checkbox?
<ScottK> It's not clear to me that all the bits are in 4.7.95 to even build it.
<ScottK> IIRC it's build kdelibs without it, build it, then build kdelibs again.
<ScottK> In the distro we can't have that.
<Riddell> ScottK: I'm not currently working on 4.7.95 and I think mine and jesus' birthday will prevent me doing so for the next couple of days at least
<_Groo_> Riddell: happy birthday then :D
<_Groo_> Riddell: i can start something going if i have the time sunday
<_Groo_> next week ill have days from 30 to 2
<_Groo_> kmix bug is annoying
<_Groo_> interesting
<_Groo_> if you remove kmixrc* and .kde/share/apps/kmix, kmix now will segfault instead of going 100%
<_Groo_> after its running and pulse changes a song for ex
<_Groo_> staying with veromix (which i always use) till this is fixed
<ScottK> Can you get a backtrace from the segfault and report the bug upstream?
<yofel> o/
<Riddell> _Groo_: compile kmix from master first, it may well be fixed
<ScottK> Holy undiscoverable feature Batman!  ctrl and click on the reload button in Firefox duplicates the current tab (one of the things I'd been missing).
<ScottK> yofel: Can you start on 4.7.95?
<_Groo_> Riddell: isnt it easier to ask yofel who runs neon (master)?
<yofel> yep, I'm on vacation since today
<_Groo_> yofel: jelly
<yofel> _Groo_: my crash is kde bug  285017  and that is fixed
<ubottu> KDE bug 285017 in Backend: Pulseaudio "Crash setting up Pulse Audio capture device via Skype" [Crash,New] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=285017
<yofel> at least it doesn't crash with the binary from neon
<_Groo_> yofel: i think Riddell is talking about the 100% cpu spike that kmix is doing in 4/7/90
<_Groo_> 4.7.90
<Riddell> yofel: just ask if you need ec2 machines
<ScottK> yofel: That would be lovely since Riddell and are are each occupied with two of three important birthdays in the next week.
<yofel> Riddell: nah, I have up to 3 systems I can use here for building
<yofel> _Groo_: haven't seen that either yet with the new bin, but it happened pretty rarely and random with 4.7.90
<_Groo_> yofel: here its happening a lot, more with flash streams and such
<_Groo_> prolly fixed in 4.7.95
<_Groo_> yofel: count me in for bug testing the packages :D
<_Groo_> yofel: are you going to uload them to ninja?
<yofel> yeah
<_Groo_> yofel: k, ill keep an eye for the goods
* yofel changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Cookies for Everyone! | 11.10 Released! | Merges: http://pad.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-precise-merges | 4.7.95 : https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging  |4.7.4 in updates PPA for testing in oneiric | http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-precise/group/topic-precise-flavor-kubuntu.html TODOs!
<CIA-48> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/meta-kde] Philip Muškovac * 25 * debian/ (changelog rules) Bump kde-sc-dev-latest to 4.7.95
<CIA-48> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/oxygen-icons] Philip Muškovac * 90 * debian/changelog New upstream release release candidate
<yofel> oops
<CIA-48> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/oxygen-icons] Philip Muškovac * 90 * debian/changelog New upstream release candidate
<CIA-48> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdelibs] Philip Muškovac * 392 * debian/ (changelog kdelibs5-data.install) * New upstream release candidate - update kdelibs5-data.install
<CIA-48> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/smokegen] Philip Muškovac * 19 * debian/ (4 files in 2 dirs) * New upstream release candidate - drop fix_segfault_in_generator_on_armel.diff, fixed upstream - refresh version_cppparser_library.diff
<CIA-48> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/meta-kde] Philip Muškovac * 26 * debian/rules actually bump all values
<CIA-48> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/smokeqt] Philip Muškovac * 14 * debian/changelog New upstream release candidate
<yofel> _Groo_: btw, I just stubled over kde bug 288675 
<ubottu> KDE bug 288675 in general "kmix uses 100% cpu" [Crash,Assigned] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=288675
<who_me> pk, good news is kmix managed to crash :) bad news is that installing kdemultimedia-dbg only gives me a two stars quality backtrace
<who_me> ok*
<yofel> and there goes kmix (100 cpu)...
<who_me> ah, needed libpulse0-dbg
<who_me> yofel: does it also leak memory like crazy ?
<yofel> hm, didn't notice anything there, and I just killed it
<who_me> :D
<_Groo_> who_me: yes it does, goes to more then 1GB
<who_me> bah, it seems that bugs 288675 and 289682 need to be merged, both report two sides of the same problem
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 289682 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "Nautilus displays that there no applications found to read photos from removable media" [Low,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/289682
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 335376 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #288675 [MASTER] ubiquity should warn users about unusable mounted partitions" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/335376
<who_me> silly ubottu
<yofel> you need to prepend kde
<yofel> kde bug 288675
<ubottu> KDE bug 288675 in general "kmix uses 100% cpu" [Crash,Assigned] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=288675
<yofel> kde bug 289682
<ubottu> KDE bug 289682 in general "kmix leaks memory over time" [Normal,Unconfirmed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=289682
<yofel> the crash should be kde bug 285017 as long as it's pulse related
<ubottu> KDE bug 285017 in Backend: Pulseaudio "Crash setting up Pulse Audio capture device via Skype" [Crash,New] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=285017
<who_me> just happy it managed to crash and I actually got a good backtrace from it
<who_me> and another one, lol
<who_me> I think it crashes as songs in amarok change
<who_me> yep
<CIA-48> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kde-wallpapers] Philip Muškovac * 19 * debian/ (changelog control kde-wallpapers.install) * New upstream release candidate. - update kde-wallpapers.install
<yofel> we got new wallpapers :D
<CIA-48> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdepimlibs] Philip Muškovac * 155 * debian/ (5 files) * New upstream release candidate - update kdepimlibs5-dev.install
<yofel> hm...
 * yofel doesn't get how kde-symbolshelper handles bumping of X-Debian-ABI
<yofel> in the analitza buildlog I have a huge diff because the symbols are named differently now due to the bump, but updating the symbol files does nothing...
<Riddell> yofel: you have to change the name of the package
<Riddell> libanalitza1api1 or the like
<yofel> well, you did that already
<Riddell> just make a new symbols file
<Riddell> it's a new package after all
<Riddell> yofel: did you update which allpaper is in kde-wallpapers.install ?
<Riddell> I read there's a new default
<yofel> hm..... I updated .install, but didn't change the default one - I'll have to check which one that is
<Riddell> that setting is hidden somewhere in plasma
<Riddell> "Uninstall" posted it
<Riddell> hmm Davide Bettio posted on facebook but didn't give a name
<Riddell> "KDE 4.8 default wallpapers preview." oh plural, maybe they haven't chosen a single default yet
<Riddell> yofel: Ariya? http://websvn.kde.org/?view=revision&revision=1269254
<yofel> Ariya certainly had the most resolutions
<Riddell> I wonder if we'll need to update the plasma config file again
<Riddell> the user one
<yofel> if we remove the current default wallpaper from the package we probably will
<Riddell> yeah
<Riddell> new wallpaper looks purpley, I knew I made the right choice back in feisty time :)
 * Riddell looks at the kdevelop patch
<CIA-48> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/analitza] Philip Muškovac * 2 * debian/ (4 files) * New upstream release candidate * Fix symbol files to match the previous ABI bump
<sheytan> Riddell can you send a link to previews?
<Riddell> sheytan: of the wallpaper?
<sheytan> Riddell yep
<Riddell> websvn.kde.org/*checkout*/trunk/KDE/kde-wallpapers/Ariya/contents/images/800x600.png?revision=1269254&pathrev=1269254
<yofel> workspace got a kdm theme for Ariya, so Ariya it is then
<sheytan> This is not as nice as the others wallpapers ;(
<sheytan> but no one uses default so its ok
<Riddell> lots of files needing moved and lots of replaces/breaks then
<yofel> not as much
<Riddell> I use the default wallpaper!
<yofel> kde-wallpapers breaks kde-wallpapers-default and kdewallpapers (artwork) breaks kde-wallpapers
<Riddell> yofel: and KDM and ksplash files?
<yofel> I'm not at workspace yet, just did a quick grep so far
<sheytan> Riddell so you one of the few :)
<yofel> Horos was nice as default, Ariya certainly isn't
<Riddell> ach people always say that about the new one
<Riddell> I thought Horos was too Fedora-colours.  blue and black
<yofel> well, Ariya feels more like what we had before that (Ethais?) - too plain for me
<CIA-48> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kde-wallpapers] Philip Muškovac * 20 * debian/ (4 files) Switch default wallpaper to Ariya and make kde-wallpapers break/replace kde-wallpapers-default << 4:4.7.95
<CIA-48> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kactivities] Philip Muškovac * 2 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release candidate
<CIA-48> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/okular] Philip Muškovac * 19 * debian/ (8 files in 2 dirs) * New upstream release candidate * Enable DebianABIManager and bump ABI of libokularcore1
<Riddell> aww man and I just got kdevelop buildings against okular again
<yofel> ^^
<CIA-48> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kactivities] Philip Muškovac * 3 * debian/ (changelog libkactivities-dev.install) update libkactivities-dev.install
<Riddell> ooh I'm nearly old
#kubuntu-devel 2011-12-24
<Riddell> ooh I'm old!
* JontheEchidna changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Riddell.setAge(Ridell.age()++); | 11.10 Released! | Merges: http://pad.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-precise-merges | 4.7.80 : https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging  |4.7.4 in updates PPA for testing in oneiric | http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-precise/group/topic-precise-flavor-kubuntu.html TODOs!
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: happy riddellmas :)
<JontheEchidna> :)
<nigelb> Riddell: Happy Birthday! :-)
<txwikinger> Do we have a good introductory screencast/video for Kubuntu 11.10?
<ybit> txwikinger: not that i'm aware of
<txwikinger> too bad
 * ybit is needing a build env
 * ybit googles for kubuntu specific instructions
<ybit> brb
<ybit> what's a ninjua build environment...
<ybit> how does it differ from a typical kde build env?
<ybit> iirc from earlier reading kubuntu ninjas are your software devs right...
<ybit> guessing i'm needing someone or a few people here to mentor me in starting development on kubuntu
<ybit> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/BuildEnvironment
<ybit> i think this is the appropriate documentation...
<ybit> and i'm guessing this is the appropriate documentation for pbuildre..
<ybit> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto
<ybit> just did sudo pbuilder create
<ybit> i'm assuming it's going to create a directory of stuff
<ybit> sudo pbuilder create --debootstrapopts --variant=buildd
<ybit> wish i would have done that... didn't see it until after the command was sent
<ybit> er... if it's a directory of stuff... then that would be preferred... since i can easily rm -rf
<ybit> we'll see i suppose
<ybit> hmm
<ybit> wonder where everything is being installed... not seeing anything in the dir i executed the command
 * ybit wonders...
<ybit> can i execute the --variant=buildd stuff after this with no problems...
<ybit> guess i need a mentor fo kubuntu development
<ybit> for
<ybit> not sure if i should build grab kubuntu-dev-tools from bzr or not
<ybit> already have it installed via apt
<ybit> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/BuildEnvironment
<ybit> that didn't really help me get a kde dev environment going...
<ybit> it's more specific to kubuntu development...
<ybit> back to http://techbase.kde.org/Development/Git
<Quintasan> Riddell: Happy BDay!
<Quintasan> apachelogger: How is my maliit-framework review?
<Quintasan> ybit: If you want to develop for KDE my suggestion is to get KDE running from master
<Quintasan> You can use our Project Neon packages or compile it by yourself
<yofel_> gmorning
<yofel> happy birthday Riddell 
<Riddell> thanks yofel, Quintasan  :)
<yofel> question about kubuntu_knetattach_use_sftp.diff from kde-runtime (doesn't apply anymore). It does:
<yofel> -         url.setProtocol("fish");
<yofel> +         url.setProtocol("sftp");
<yofel> upstream now changed that into url.setProtocol(_protocolText->currentText()); with commit "Allow the user to choose sftp or fish on knetattach"
<yofel> should the patch still hardcode sftp?
<yofel> or just drop the patch?
 * yofel disabled it for now
<bambee> Riddell: Hi, "bon anniversaire !!!!"  ;D
<CIA-48> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kde-runtime] Philip Muškovac * 254 * debian/ (7 files in 2 dirs) (log message trimmed)
<CIA-48> * New upstream release candidate - disable kubuntu_knetattach_use_sftp.diff,
<CIA-48> doesn't apply - adapt kubuntu_strigi_ram_detection.diff for upstream changes -
<yofel> someone please QA that ^, esp. if the strigi patch still does what it's supposed to do, my c++ skills are a bit rusty
<CIA-48> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdepim-runtime] Philip Muškovac * 93 * debian/ (changelog control not-installed) * New upstream release candidate * Correctly refresh not-installed
<who_me> hmph, amarok using 400MB+, is that normal ?
<yofel> amarok 2.4.3 works fine here
<yofel> someone needs to package 2.5
<who_me> amarok 2.5 from ppa here
<yofel> that's 2.4.90 then
<who_me> ugh, it says 2.5, so idk
<yofel> ah no, 2.5.0 is in backports actually
<yofel> my fault
<who_me> i wonder if it has anything to do with fetching lyrics and stuff
<who_me> though, on a fast connection with no caps there is no point in caching such things
<CIA-48> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kde-baseapps] Philip Muškovac * 200 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release candidate
<yofel> Riddell: any reason amarok 2.5 isn't in precise other that you didn't have time for it?
<CIA-48> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/libkdcraw] Philip Muškovac * 24 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release candidate
<who_me> right, this is awesome. I disabled the lyrics fetching plugin, now adding/replacing a whole collection in the playlist does not work
<letrec> ScottK: it seems like the fix we talked about doesn't resolve the issue
<letrec> ScottK: is there any way to debug the leak? maybe to install some debug symbols etc?
<CIA-48> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/libkipi] Philip Muškovac * 25 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release candidate
<CIA-48> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/libkdeedu] Philip Muškovac * 21 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release candidate
<CIA-48> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/libkexiv2] Philip Muškovac * 26 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release candidate
<who_me> think it's time for a ppa-purge :/
<CIA-48> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/libksane] Philip Muškovac * 18 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release candidate
<who_me> now the plasmoid that was showing my desktop folder, does not start. I have a bunch of tracks I was trying to add to amarok showing in workspace no. 2. This is fudged :)
<who_me> uh-uh, so the "different widgets for each desktop" option was the culprit
<CIA-48> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/smokekde] Philip Muškovac * 13 * debian/changelog New upstream release candidate
<CIA-48> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kde-workspace] Philip Muškovac * 599 * debian/ (10 files) (log message trimmed)
<CIA-48> * New upstream release candidate - bump ABI of libkworkspace4 - remove missing
<CIA-48> headers from kde-workspace-dev.install - Move horos kdm theme from kdm to
<CIA-48> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kate] Philip Muškovac * 52 * debian/ (changelog control kate-data.install) * New upstream release candidate - update kate-data.install
<Riddell> yofel: it is in precise but it needs a MIR to build
<yofel> ah, k
<CIA-48> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/marble] Philip Muškovac * 22 * debian/ (4 files) * New upstream release candidate - update marble-plugins.install
<CIA-48> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdegames] Philip Muškovac * 141 * debian/ (changelog control) [ Philip Muškovac ] New upstream release candidate [ Felix Geyer ]
<CIA-48> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdemultimedia] Philip Muškovac * 138 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release candidate
<CIA-48> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdeadmin] Philip Muškovac * 140 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release candidate
<CIA-48> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/pykde4] Philip Muškovac * 18 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release candidate
<CIA-48> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdesdk] Philip Muškovac * 153 * debian/ (changelog control) [ Philip Muškovac ] New upstream release candidate [ Felix Geyer ]
<CIA-48> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/blinken] Philip Muškovac * 16 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release candidate
<CIA-48> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/cantor] Philip Muškovac * 15 * debian/ (4 files) * New upstream release candidate - update description for cantor - update cantor-backend-qalculate.install and cantor-backend-scilab.install
<CIA-48> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kalgebra] Philip Muškovac * 25 * debian/ (changelog control kalgebra-common.install) [ Philip Muškovac ] * New upstream release candidate - update kalgebra-common.install [ Felix Geyer ]
<CIA-48> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/gwenview] Philip Muškovac * 33 * debian/ (changelog control) [ Philip Muškovac ] New upstream release candiate [ Scott Kitterman ]
<ybit> aha, project neon
<ybit> thank you Quintasan 
<CIA-48> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kalzium] Philip Muškovac * 25 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release candidate
<CIA-48> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kamera] Philip Muškovac * 18 * debian/ (changelog control) [ Philip Muškovac ] New upstream release candidate [ Felix Geyer ]
<CIA-48> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kanagram] Philip Muškovac * 16 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release candidate
<CIA-48> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kbruch] Philip Muškovac * 19 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release candidate
<CIA-48> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kcolorchooser] Philip Muškovac * 13 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release candidate
<CIA-48> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdegraphics-strigi-analyzer] Philip Muškovac * 23 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release candidate
<CIA-48> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdegraphics-thumbnailers] Philip Muškovac * 16 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release candidate
<bambee> happy christmas all !!
<bambee> and have a nice evening ;)
 * bambee puts his santa claus hat.... MOHOHO!!!
<yofel> merry christmas :)
 * yofel doesn't have a hat though ^^
<CIA-48> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kgamma] Philip Muškovac * 13 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release candidate
<CIA-48> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdepim] Philip Muškovac * 185 * debian/ (tasks-icons.install changelog control tasks-mobile.install) * New upstream release candidate * Add tasks-icons package, move the todo list icons from tasks-mobile there and make kontact depend on tasks-icons (LP: #830447)
<CIA-48> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdeartwork] Philip Muškovac * 127 * debian/ (changelog control) * New upstream release candidate - kdewallpapers breaks/replaces kde-wallpapers << 4:4.7.95
<arkadius> good afternoon all! I have been using kubuntu for approximately 2 months now, and I must admit that I quite enjoy it. However, recently, my dolphin file manager has been acting up. Whenever I right click a file, there is a huge delay before the context popup actually show up and this is quite annoying. I have tried using the konqueror file browser as well and it seems to be doing the same thing. NNautilus, which already 
<arkadius> seemed to be already installed for some reason appears to be working ok, but i'd rather use dolphin. Does anyone have any insight in this ?
<CIA-48> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdenetwork] Philip Muškovac * 163 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release candidate
<yofel> arkadius: support in #kubuntu please (sounds like kio_file gettings stuck, but I can't think of a reason it would do that right now)
<CIA-48> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kgeography] Philip Muškovac * 15 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release candidate
<arkadius> thank you
<ybit> i'm writing a krunner extension
<ybit> should i go through the process of setting up a kde dev environment using the usual stuff mentioned on kde.org
<ybit> or should i use the neon project?
<ybit> 11:11 < ybit> Frankly you probably don't need to build anything;
<ybit> 11:11 < ybit> starting with current distro packages ought to be
<ybit> 11:11 < ybit> fine to dev a KRunner plugin.
<ybit> 11:11 < ybit> from an email from a kde mentor
<ybit> 11:12 -!- mako [~mako@118-93-26-134.dsl.dyn.ihug.co.nz] has joined 
<ybit>           ##hplusroadmap
<ybit> 11:12 < ybit> but then he goes into saying that building the kde env would 
<ybit>               be a good idea
<ybit> 11:12 < ybit> but i forgot to mention project neon
<ybit> 11:12 < ybit> durpa durp
<ybit> 11:12 < ybit> meant for #kubuntu-devel
<yofel> building against neon is usually enough, as that's already trunk
<CIA-48> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/khangman] Philip Muškovac * 14 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release candidate
<CIA-48> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kig] Philip Muškovac * 16 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release candidate
<CIA-48> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kiten] Philip Muškovac * 23 * debian/ (changelog control not-installed) New upstream release candidate
<CIA-48> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/klettres] Philip Muškovac * 16 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release candidate
<CIA-48> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kmplot] Philip Muškovac * 16 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release candidate
<CIA-48> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kolourpaint] Philip Muškovac * 17 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release candidate
<CIA-48> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/konsole] Philip Muškovac * 20 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release candidate
<CIA-48> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kross-interpreters] Philip Muškovac * 9 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release candidate
<CIA-48> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kruler] Philip Muškovac * 17 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release candidate
<CIA-48> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/ksaneplugin] Philip Muškovac * 23 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release candidate
<CIA-48> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/ksnapshot] Philip Muškovac * 17 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release candidate
<CIA-48> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kstars] Philip Muškovac * 16 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release candidate
<CIA-48> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/ktouch] Philip Muškovac * 15 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release candidate
<CIA-48> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kturtle] Philip Muškovac * 18 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release candidate
<CIA-48> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kwordquiz] Philip Muškovac * 14 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release candidate
<CIA-48> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/perlqt] Philip Muškovac * 17 * debian/changelog New upstream release candidate
<CIA-48> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/qtruby] Philip Muškovac * 14 * debian/changelog New upstream release candidate
<CIA-48> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/step] Philip Muškovac * 18 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release candidate
<CIA-48> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/rocs] Philip Muškovac * 19 * debian/ (changelog control not-installed rocs.install) * New upstream release candidate - update rocs.install and not-installed
<CIA-48> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/svgpart] Philip Muškovac * 29 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release candidate
<CIA-48> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/jovie] Philip Muškovac * 2 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release candidate
<CIA-48> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kaccessible] Philip Muškovac * 2 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release candidate
<CIA-48> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kmouth] Philip Muškovac * 2 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release candidate
<CIA-48> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kmousetool] Philip Muškovac * 2 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release candidate
<CIA-48> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kmag] Philip Muškovac * 2 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release candidate
<CIA-48> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/ark] Philip Muškovac * 2 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release candidate
<CIA-48> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/filelight] Philip Muškovac * 2 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release candidate
<CIA-48> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdetoys] Philip Muškovac * 101 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release candidate
<Riddell> woo, doing a stormer yofel 
<yofel> almost done with precise
<CIA-48> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdewebdev] Philip Muškovac * 105 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release candidate
<CIA-48> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdeplasma-addons] Philip Muškovac * 183 * debian/ (changelog control plasma-widgets-addons.install) * New upstream release candidate - update plasma-widgets-addons.install
<CIA-48> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/korundum] Philip Muškovac * 15 * debian/changelog New upstream release candidate
<CIA-48> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/perlkde] Philip Muškovac * 14 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release candidate
<CIA-48> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kcalc] Philip Muškovac * 2 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release candidate
<CIA-48> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kcharselect] Philip Muškovac * 2 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release candidate
<CIA-48> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdf] Philip Muškovac * 2 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release candidate
<CIA-48> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kfloppy] Philip Muškovac * 2 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release candidate
<CIA-48> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kgpg] Philip Muškovac * 2 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release candidate
<CIA-48> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/printer-applet] Philip Muškovac * 3 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<CIA-48> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/ktimer] Philip Muškovac * 2 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release candidate
<CIA-48> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kwallet] Philip Muškovac * 2 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release candidate
<CIA-48> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/superkaramba] Philip Muškovac * 2 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release candidate
<CIA-48> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/sweeper] Philip Muškovac * 2 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release candidate
<CIA-48> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kremotecontrol] Philip Muškovac * 2 * debian/ (5 files in 2 dirs) * New upstream release candidate - drop remove_workspace.patch, applied upstream
<yofel> k, that should be all except ksecrets, now let's see what to do with that....
<yofel> ah no, I forgot mobipocket
<CIA-48> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdegraphics-mobipocket] Philip Muškovac * 26 * debian/changelog New upstream release candidate
<ybit> hey
<ybit> Quintasan, yofel, Riddell 
<ybit> anyone! :)
<yofel> ZzZzzz....
<ybit> http://techbase.kde.org/Getting_Started/Build/Environment#Environment_Configuration
<ybit> export QTDIR=/usr
<ybit> is that correct?
<ybit> there are many qt directories in /usr
<yofel> should be
<ybit> hrm...
<yofel> system qt is installed in /usr, unless you have a reason to use something else, use that
<yofel> who would've guessed? ksecrets has exactly 0 license copies -.-
 * ybit is busy working on creating his build env
<ybit> actually
<ybit> http://techbase.kde.org/Getting_Started/Build/Environment
<ybit> just went through all of that
<ybit> hrm...
<ybit> now what.. :\
<yofel> back to root: why did you set it up again? ^^
<ybit> http://pastie.org/3068975
<ybit> yofel: mind taking a quick gander at that?
<yofel> sorry, can't help there
#kubuntu-devel 2011-12-25
<yofel> hm.. are you sure your shell is in the same environment as your desktop session? kquitapp krunner should work
<ybit> yep
<ybit> wait no
<ybit> i'm not
<ybit> how do you verify
<yofel> not sure, I haven't worked much with dbus yet
<ScottK> letrec: I'd ask Dario why he thought the bug is fixed.  Maybe he knows which change it was.
<ybit> ScottK: dbus experience?
<ScottK> Cursing at it, but other than that, no.
 * yofel curses ksecrets licensing in the meanwhile
 * ybit curses not having a development env already
 * ybit spams the dbus mailing list
<ScottK> yofel: Since ksecrets has a circular build requirement it's not clear to me we can even use it yet anyway.
<yofel> and I won't really finish it now, I've uploaded a working package to ninjas, we can see what it can be used for
<ybit> welp guess i'm done for the night
<yofel> hm, update went fine
<yofel> ... and my gtk theme is messed up again o.O
<yofel> hm, reboot fixed it @_@
<Santa_Claus> Ho ho ho; merry Christmas!
<Snowhog> JontheEchidna: Are you up and awake?
<Snowhog> imbrandon: Are you available to look in on #kubuntu? There seems to be a problem with the FloodBots.
<bambee> merry christmas ! :)
<freinhard> hi!
<freinhard> apachelogger: since you wrote neon: can one use it to do daily builds on launchpad? (or use it as a startingpoint to do so?)
<yofel> freinhard: what are you trying to build? 
<freinhard> kde-telepathy
<freinhard> gkiagia: over at #kde-telepathy just told be there have been a bunch of problems with the git import so i guess i'm the wrong one to keep trying there
<yofel> well, git imports currently work fine as long as the repository doesn't use git submodules, that isn't implemented in bzr-git yet
<freinhard> you just pointed at the problem ;)
<yofel> bummer :/
<freinhard> another way to scripted uploads of packages from a local machine?
<freinhard> s/to/to do/
<kubotu> freinhard meant: "another way to do scripted uploads of packages from a local machine?"
<yofel> only if you have a passwordless GPG key for that - then you could script those by cron, otherwise you'll have to do it by hand everytime
<yofel> you can keep track of bug 402814 if you want
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 402814 in Launchpad itself "Importing revisions with submodules is not supported" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/402814
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Merry Kubuntu | 11.10 Released! | 4.7.95 https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging | 4.7.4 in updates PPA for testing in oneiric | http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-precise/group/topic-precise-flavor-kubuntu.html TODOs!
<freinhard> Riddell: has there been some progress on the printer integration in the last year?
<Riddell> oh, he left
 * yofel wonders if looking hard at virtuoso will make it stop draining his battery by using 360% CPU time...
<Quintasan> yofel: Looking at it will make you go blind
<yofel> well, it already went down to 100%, not that is changes much....
<yofel> funny enough that now that they fixed the nepomuk bugs that can be fixed the wort part is the backend
<yofel> *worst
<yofel> oh, it stopped
<CIA-48> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/parley] Philip Muškovac * 25 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release candidate
<freinhard> whom do i need to trigger if i wan't some cool fancy feature activated in krdc/krfb for the next release?
<ScottK> apachelogger is probably your best bet.
<Riddell> if it's just a build dep or a config option then any packager
<freinhard> it's BUILD_EXPERIMENTAL_TUBES_SUPPORT for kdenetwork
<freinhard> fancy for all kde-telepathy users
<Riddell> ah using telepathy to do vnc etc
<freinhard> right, works pretty good here in a local network. but convincing others to build kdenetwork from source with some option enabled is sometimes hard.
<freinhard> since plasma is shipped as stable i wouldn't care about any other experimental option (rent end ;) )
<freinhard> rant
#kubuntu-devel 2012-12-17
<ejat> yofel : u here?
<jussi> Was someone working on the ownclod packaging? 
<soee> good morning
<jussi> morning soee!
<soee> yohoho :)
<soee> 4.10 RC1 soon 
<allee> mtp
<allee> mtp
<Riddell> jussi: I've done bits, why?
 * apachelogger stares at Riddell
 * Riddell is used to stares, being so good looking and all
<apachelogger> oh noes, my stare has failed
<Riddell> umm, did I forget to put out the recycling last night?
 * apachelogger is in a troll mood
<Riddell> ok I give up, what have I done wrong?
<apachelogger> nothing
<apachelogger> just trolling :P
<apachelogger> unless
<apachelogger> did you write the new qml systray?
<Riddell> not one of my acomplishments that
<apachelogger> too bad
<apachelogger>     property variant  __att_icon:          __has_task ? task.attIcon : __getDefaultIcon()  <- attIcon is always a QIcon, __getDefaultIcon is either a QString or a QIcon ... that is an actual type variant, in that its type depends on the moon
<Quintasan> \o
<jussi> o/
 * apachelogger may be able to do useful things soonish again :P
<rbelem> hi all :-)
<rbelem> Riddell, hi :-)
<rbelem> Riddell, i have more changes for icecc. if you have some time to take a look on it... :-) media.rbelem.info/icecc_0.9.8~git2012121601-0ubuntu1.debian.tar.gz media.rbelem.info/icecc_0.9.8~git2012121601.orig.tar.bz2
<rbelem> Riddell, now with libcap-ng :-)
<apachelogger> jussi, agateau: sni-qt icons fixed
<jussi> apachelogger: nice
<jussi> apachelogger: fixed upstream?
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> now I can continue triaging bugs
<apachelogger> lol
<Riddell> rbelem: groovy, all upstream?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: did you still need amarok tested?
<shadeslayer> yes please
<Riddell> mm, actualy not sure that'll work in a chroot or an ec2
<shadeslayer> you're on raring?
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1088772] Broken icons in plasma tray @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1088772 (by xapienz)
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yes
<shadeslayer> test the raring package in -proposed ?
 * shadeslayer is still perplexed as to how lastfm stuff worked without us shipping the lib that's needed
<Riddell> shadeslayer: amarok depends on liblastfm1, what else is needed?
<shadeslayer> nah, we didn't ship usr/lib/libamarok_service_lastfm_shared.so
<shadeslayer> !find usr/lib/libamarok_service_lastfm_shared.so quantal
<ubottu> Package/file usr/lib/libamarok_service_lastfm_shared.so does not exist in quantal
<Riddell> what does that do?  we have /usr/lib/kde4/amarok_service_lastfm.so
<shadeslayer> that lib depends on usr/lib/libamarok_service_lastfm_shared.so
<Riddell> are you sure it's not a new thing in what you're packaging?
<shadeslayer> at runtime
<shadeslayer> Riddell: don't think so, the build logs for 2.6.0 show usr/lib/libamarok_service_lastfm_shared.so 
<shadeslayer> it's a run-time lib needed by amarok_service_lastfm.so
<Riddell> hmm, well maybe it didn't work indeed :(
<Riddell> it needs someone with a payed for last fm account to test
<shadeslayer> oh really?
<shadeslayer> I thought it worked with free accounts as well
<Riddell> nah, they blocked that ages ago
<Riddell> but you could still use the desktop client
<Riddell> as I understand it
<Riddell> but the desktop client is going payed-only from next month waa
<apachelogger> not working in quantal it seems
<agateau> apachelogger: \o/ thanks!
<agateau> (for sni-qt, that is)
<apachelogger> Riddell, shadeslayer: nvm, it refused to remember the login data... seems to work fine
<Riddell> shadeslayer: amarok installed and working in raring
<Riddell> apachelogger: what's working?
<apachelogger> lastfm
<Riddell> apachelogger: you pay for your scrobbling then?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: I really think scrobbling is free :P
<apachelogger> god no, a friend :P
<apachelogger> scrobbling is free, yes
<Riddell> apachelogger: mm, fancy /msging me the password? :)
<apachelogger> no :P
<Riddell> apachelogger: but you wouldn't want this important feature to go untested!
<apachelogger> I just tested it :P
 * apachelogger ponders lunching while workspace builds
<Riddell> shadeslayer: amarok broken on arm, are you on the case?
<shadeslayer> I know, but can't be helped at the moment
<shadeslayer> needs opengl
<Riddell> shadeslayer: can be helped, don't install that file on arm
<shadeslayer> hmm 
<shadeslayer> I'll give it ago
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I don't think there's an easy way of doing that, needs removed from the .install file then explicity cp command in debian/rules
<shadeslayer> :S
<shadeslayer> actually
<shadeslayer> build-deps say : libqt4-opengl-dev [!armel !armhf]
<Riddell> yeah but I don't think there's an equivalent for .install files
<Riddell> you could have amarok.install.i386 and each of the platforms but that's not very elegant
<shadeslayer> nope
<shadeslayer> plus, think of the delta :P
<Darkwing> If anyone has my email listed at linux@wonderly.com... Please change it to linux@opendarkwing.com Just sold wonderly.com.
<Riddell> Darkwing: your namesake wanted a vanity domain?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: any idea why digikam isn't being moved to release?
<shadeslayer> ScottK knows why
<shadeslayer> opencv transition iirc
<shadeslayer> but could be wrong
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Did you fix the amarok beta?
<Darkwing> Riddell: Someone starting a video podcast for geek girls and they liked the name wonderly...
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: yes :)
<Darkwing> 3K USD this close to Christmas will be nice. 
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Why no update in staging?
<Riddell> not an offer I'd refuse for sure
<Quintasan> I'd try getting more out of them if I were Darkwing
<Darkwing> LOL No, I like what they are trying to do.
<Quintasan> but 3k is nice nontheless
<Quintasan> :P
<Riddell> must be a very well funded podcast
<Riddell> did you point them at some of our geek girls for role models and interviews?
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Rohaaaaaan
<Quintasan> where be me update
<Riddell> Quintasan: did you do any update to maliit?
<shadeslayer> wait
<Quintasan> Riddell: Uhh, no.
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: its in staging
<Riddell> Quintasan: any planned?
<Quintasan> Riddell: The packaging is done and the errors you mentioned need to be fixed upstream or I'll have to patch the source myself
<shadeslayer> I'm trying to setup ktp daily builds
<Quintasan> currently lib look like
<Darkwing> Riddell: I'm actually building a base with the owner. I'll be doing a lot of that in the coming weeks / months.
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: amarok - 2:2.6.90-0ubuntu2~ubuntu12.10.1~ppa1
<Quintasan> libmaliit-<soname>.so.<soname>
<Quintasan> lintian complains about the first soname
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: ...
<Quintasan> 2:2.6.90-0ubuntu1~ubuntu12.10.1~ppa1
<Quintasan> guess what
<shadeslayer> ?
<Quintasan> 2:2.6.90-0ubuntu2~ubuntu12.10.1~ppa1 < 2:2.6.90-0ubuntu1~ubuntu12.10.1~ppa1 apparently
<shadeslayer> eh what
<shadeslayer> then how did the PPA accept that version
<Quintasan> or it's not built for amd64 yet
<shadeslayer> nope, built for am64
 * Quintasan whines
<shadeslayer> dpkg says 2:2.6.90-0ubuntu2~ubuntu12.10.1~ppa1 is bigger
<Quintasan> I'll just force it
<Riddell> Quintasan: well it comains that the .deb doesn't match the library name, that's easily fixed in the packaging
<Quintasan> Riddell: because the library is named in a dumb manner?
<Quintasan> even upstream agreed on that
<Quintasan> it should be libmaliit.so.<soname>
<Quintasan> Riddell: I could change the package name but then we would get
<Quintasan> libmaliit-1.0.0 0.93.0-0ubuntu1
<Quintasan> makes perfect sense, eh?
<Riddell> Quintasan: so will upstream change it?
<Quintasan> He said yes but not exactly when so I emailed him about it yesterday or two days ago
<Quintasan> I heard he is on vacation
<Riddell> ok worth waiting for then
<Quintasan> I should have asked him to tell me who to poke about this so I would be on their necks right now
<Riddell> shadeslayer: how did your active packaging progress?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: we contacted upstream regarding patches, they said we can apply the patches for the desktop as well
<Riddell> shadeslayer: mm so just add them to the packaging then?
<shadeslayer> we should talk with active people as to what can be applied for the desktop and what can't 
<shadeslayer> Riddell: the patch doesn't fully apply against 4.10 :P
<Riddell> meh
 * shadeslayer goes to poke sebas
<Riddell> shadeslayer: so I'm confused, "we can apply the patches for the desktop" doesn't git with "talk..as to what can be applied for the desktop"
<shadeslayer> well ... the patches for kdelibs can be shipped for the desktop but doesn't apply cleanly
<shadeslayer> we didn't talk about kde-workspace
<Riddell> mm
<Riddell> never easy
<shadeslayer> yeah, I've asked him for patches against 4.10 and which patches can be shipped for -desktop
<Riddell> him being sebas?
<Riddell> hoew badly do they not apply?
<shadeslayer> ftp://ftp.kde.org/pub/kde/stable/active/3.0/src/patches/kdelibs-plasma-active-patches.diff
<shadeslayer> applies half heartedly :P
<shadeslayer> #active
<shadeslayer> erm
<shadeslayer> <sebas> it looks quite messy, as if it's master taken against 4.9
<Riddell> upstream really needs to learn how to communicate with upstream
<Riddell> wait..does that even make sense?
<Riddell> rbelem: icecc uploaded, make sure to send changes to debian
<rbelem> thanks Riddell 
 * rbelem hugs Riddell :-)
<rbelem> shadeslayer, do you need help with something?
<shadeslayer> talking with active people regarding patches :(
<shadeslayer> s/)/)/
<shadeslayer> ...
<shadeslayer> we can skip ftp://ftp.kde.org/pub/kde/stable/active/3.0/src/patches/kde-workspace-no-hibernate-button.diff
<rbelem> Riddell, almost everything is upsteam. Only build system patches are not upstreamed. I will make some more changes and will merge request them :-)
<apachelogger> meh, initramfs busted -.-
 * apachelogger gives up for today
<rbelem> shadeslayer, last relase i spend lots of time to get active patches in the packages. Lots of adjustment :-/ 
<shadeslayer> yeah
<apachelogger> because patching is crap
 * rbelem nods
<rbelem> it should be in the repository
<rbelem> even with ifdef would be better
<Riddell> apachelogger: are you on quantal?
<Riddell> or have you given up for today?
<apachelogger> latter
<apachelogger> need to download iso and fix my initramfs
<apachelogger> not sure how to fix it though as I only update-initrafms'd it ^^
<soee> im on quantal :}
<Riddell> soee: could you stop cups with  sudo stop cups
<Riddell> then see what errors appear in ~/.xsession-errors
<Riddell> hmm, my battery is about to die
<soee> Riddell, you want whole xsession-errors content ?
<Riddell> soee: no I just want to knoe if KCupsConnect start spamming it
<soee> how can i check it ?
<Riddell> tail -f ~/.xsession-errors
<Riddell> (control-c to stop it)
<soee> http://pastebin.com/BhDHxWxd
<Riddell> soee: got print-manager running in the systray?
<soee> Riddell, nope
<Riddell> soee: could you add it?
<Riddell> right click->systray settings->tick on print
<soee> plasma-desktop(2296) KCupsConnection::renewDBusSubscription: Request failed 1282
<soee> terminal is spamed with 
<shadeslayer> Riddell: do you want to ship ftp://ftp.kde.org/pub/kde/stable/active/3.0/src/patches/kde-workspace-kwin-touch-mouseevents-translation.diff
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://paste.kde.org/626888/
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Can I play cue files in amarok?
<Riddell> soee: thanks :)
<soee> no problem, 4.10 rc1 comming this wednesday ?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: well i think we have those three items
<shadeslayer> cool :)
<Riddell> although I've not tested myself but the whole multitouch thing is an ubuntu speciality
<Riddell> soee: no sign of it yet
<shadeslayer> Riddell: it's just that do we want that for the destkop since the patch is a bit of a hack
<shadeslayer> but
<soee> uhm whats the name to get zlib installed ?
 * shadeslayer checks
<apachelogger> Quintasan: how would I know?
<apachelogger> #amarok
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I /think/ we either want it for both or neither, and I /think/ we want it for both
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> okay so, we just need to build kde-workspace with said patches
<Quintasan> apachelogger: You are the multimedia overlord
<shadeslayer> I'm going to upload PA stuff to https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-active/+archive/ppa/+packages
<shadeslayer> then ask vHanda for his exoPC to test
<Riddell> shadeslayer: go for it
<shadeslayer> :)
<soee> how can i restart krunner ?
<Riddell> soee: not like that :)
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: I think we can drop the kwin active packages
<shadeslayer> and not do 2 builds etc
<Riddell> yay
<shadeslayer> but what do we about the split packages
<Riddell> shadeslayer: split packages?
<shadeslayer> kde-window-manager-active and the likes
<Riddell> shadeslayer: well replace them with the non-active equivalent no?
<shadeslayer> sure, but upgrade paths
<shadeslayer> and seeds
 * shadeslayer deletes sections for now
<Riddell> ScottK: bug 1091354 and bug 1091340 for sru review
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1091354 in qjson (Ubuntu Quantal) "qjson does not serialise floats" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1091354
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1091340 in print-manager (Ubuntu Raring) "print-manager spams .xsession-errors" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1091340
<shadeslayer> Riddell: we still need dual builds
<shadeslayer> different profiles
<Riddell> shadeslayer: mm
<Riddell> ScottK: that issue with kdesdk having FDL with invariant sections is a non issue, it's just a template for potential use
<jussi> agateau: for your extra mile... https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=311841
<ubottu> KDE bug 311841 in general "No apply button in systemsettings/workspace appearance/window decorations/configure decoration" [Minor,Unconfirmed]
<jussi> anyone feel free to go confirm that for me...
<ScottK> Riddell: SRU bugs needs test case, etc from the SRU template.
<ScottK> Riddell: Thanks for checking on the FDL thing.
<Riddell> ScottK: I fixed the template anyway
<Riddell> test case added to bug 1091340
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1091340 in print-manager (Ubuntu Raring) "print-manager spams .xsession-errors" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1091340
<Riddell> afiestas: got a test case for bug 1091354 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1091354 in qjson (Ubuntu Quantal) "qjson does not serialise floats" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1091354
<jussi> who is the lead for Lancelot do we know? 
<Riddell> no idea
<Riddell> who needs lancelot when you have homerun?
<Riddell> ScottK: while I agree no Messages.sh is a bug to be fixed I don't see how it's grounds for rejection when there's no .po files shipped with it?
<ScottK> Riddell: I thought it was you that told me it was because it was part of the build system and for freeness reasons it needs to be shipped.
<Riddell> ScottK: yes it was
<Riddell> but now I'm wondering how that is affected if the .po file is shipped entirely separately
<Riddell> but that's all a bit academic :)
<ScottK> The freeness stuff often is.
<Riddell> ScottK: I'm very confused about this kdegames translation, there's no Messages.sh in git or in the old svn setup
<Riddell> and tsdgeos seems not to be around today
<ScottK> Wierd.
<ScottK> Go ahead and reupload the one i rejected for that and I'll acceptit.
<ScottK> i'll leave it to you to sort out later.
<Riddell> ScottK: kiriki 4:4.9.90-0ubuntu1 (New)
<Riddell> ScottK: oh it's hiding away in src/Messages.sh
<Riddell> so nothing missing
<ScottK> Even better.
<ScottK> Thanks for checking.
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: if you're about, can you also test ktp 0.5.2
<shadeslayer> about to upload it
<shadeslayer> for quantal
<shadeslayer> we could then potentially SRU it
<dantti_laptop> which 4.10 package is plasmoidviewer now?
<dantti_laptop> it used to be in kde-workspace-bin...
<shadeslayer> erk
<shadeslayer> dantti_laptop: uh yeah
<shadeslayer> dantti_laptop: we need to set some variable which was not set in the release
<dantti_laptop> :D
<shadeslayer> more specifically the profile we're building, so all those tools are now gone
<yofel> apachelogger said that it's part of plasmate now - whatever that is
<yofel> (plasmoidviewer)
<dantti_laptop> hmmm
<dantti_laptop> I see no plasmate package :P
<shadeslayer> plasmate hasn't been released
<shadeslayer> so no package yet
<dantti_laptop> cmd not found report wrong stuff tho
<dantti_laptop> oh... 
<dantti_laptop> at least I can kill plasma-desktop, just not much productive.. :P
<shadeslayer> hah
<shadeslayer> hmm
<soee> KDE Telepathy 0.5.2 Released
<soee> :)
<shadeslayer> soee: already in kubuntu staging ppa :)
<shadeslayer> but there are some issues I'm trying to sort out
<shadeslayer> upstream tarball is broken
<soee> ;o
<shadeslayer> soee: apart from the kded module, everything is built : https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/staging
<shadeslayer> soee: fixed ktp-kded uploaded as well
<soee> shadeslayer, ok thank you
#kubuntu-devel 2012-12-18
<ScottK> Riddell: No more kdegames stuff in New.  I did do some more fixups on a few before acceptings.
<ScottK> s/acceptings/accepting/
<kubotu> ScottK meant: "Riddell: No more kdegames stuff in New.  I did do some more fixups on a few before accepting."
<Tm_T> huh?
<Tm_T> "What’s the largest desktop migration to Ubuntu so far?85,000 desktops. La Gendarmerie Nationale, part of the French police force, faced growing IT infrastructure costs and decided to review its existing Microsoft-based environment."
<Tm_T> I thought we had way bigger
<soee> good morning
<invariant> When is 4.9.5 going to be released for precise?
<tsdgeos> 4.9.5 doesn't exist yet
<tsdgeos> if you are speaking of a kde sc release
<invariant> tsdgeos, I am referring to a fix for 311246.
<yofel_> kde bug 311246
<ubottu> KDE bug 311246 in general "Dolphin crashes when pasting files" [Crash,Resolved: fixed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=311246
<yofel_> invariant: that should already be fixed in precise, do you still get the crash?
<invariant> yofel_, yes
<invariant> yofel, I see that a new release has already been made. 
<yofel> invariant: what's the dolphin version that you have installed?
<invariant> yofel, most likely that will solve it then.
<yofel> please check, 4:4.9.4-0ubuntu0.1~ubuntu12.04.1~ppa2 should work
<invariant> yofel, with kde-build-src, how can I set the configuration directory used (usually .kde)?
<yofel> ~/.kde? That should be $KDEHOME if I remember correctly
<invariant> yofel, ok, so if I just want to run one application from source, I can cp -r .kde .kdemy KDEHOME=.kdemy pathtomycompileddolphin ?
<yofel> should work. But I can't really guarantee what will happen as I haven't done that in a long time
<Riddell> new wallpaper http://wstaw.org/m/2012/12/18/g4058-2560.png !
<Tm_T> so... KDE 3.2-esque?
<Tm_T> or what it was
<Tm_T> not bad, I like it
<yofel> +1 - grey was depressive
<Riddell> I approve of the purple, always have since feisty
<soee> Riddell, this is the new wallp ?
<Riddell> that's what I said
<Tm_T> I like how in my laptop display that purple is almost blue while on external monitor it has strong pink/purple
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<Tm_T> ay hell
<apachelogger> my system is broken
<Riddell> uh oh
<Riddell> what happened?
<apachelogger> I have no idea
<apachelogger> initramfs gets stuck
<apachelogger> when doing a modprobe on i915
<apachelogger> totallyw eird
<apachelogger> well, actually the modprobe seems to get stuck
<apachelogger> http://paste.kde.org/627224/
<apachelogger> stupid kms
<Tm_T> apachelogger: I had an important production environment failing to mount ext2 last week
<Tm_T> I felt like a winner
 * apachelogger sighs
<ScottK> Riddell: I'll be offline most of the day, but i think kde games are all done now.  Would you please check and make sure there aren't any missing (i.e. rejected and not reuploaded)?
<Riddell> ScottK: yep, got them all synced to bzr thanks for the fixes
<Quintasan> \o
<Quintasan> Riddell: Looking at plasma media center
<Riddell> Quintasan: worth a try again
<Riddell> ask ksinny for any help
<Riddell> it needs a datamodel thing from plasma active
<Riddell> and of course it needs nepomuk in a working state
<Quintasan> apparently I have everything apart from QtMultimediaKit which is optional
<Quintasan> well
<Quintasan> it compiles
<Quintasan> and runs
<Quintasan> but does nothing
<Riddell> hmm not sure that's optional
<Riddell> if that's how it plays audio and video
<Riddell> and it needs nepomuk and thingy plasma active data model
<vHanda> AFAIK Nepomuk is optional
<Riddell> it can browse files in a traditional way to some extent
<Quintasan> Riddell: TBH it compiled just fine without qt magic
<Quintasan> and it didn't whine about plasma-active data model
<Quintasan> oh
<Quintasan> wait
<Quintasan> what
<Quintasan> it fixed itself
<Riddell> it doesn't whine
<Riddell> it just won't work
<Quintasan> well
<Quintasan> it works
<Quintasan> somehow it started working
<Riddell> hmm
<Quintasan> at first run I had only icons
<Quintasan> and clicking on them did nothing
<Quintasan> searching music is not as fast I wish it was
<Quintasan> well
<ronnoc> Riddell: Is there a public source on the web confirming the new wallpaper (which, BTW is awesome compared to the old depressing one)
<Quintasan> it's not even beta, is it?
<ronnoc> Riddell: Also, I have 13.04 to iron now full-time for daily use so feel free to ping me for testing, etc. :)
<Quintasan> Riddell: I can package it but I would not put it anywhere in repos
<Quintasan> I'd rather do a weekly build for it in PPA
<Riddell> new wallpapers in http://websvn.kde.org/branches/KDE/4.10/kde-wallpapers/
<Quintasan> Riddell: You can't even navigate using keyboard alone or mouse alone right now
<ronnoc> Quintasan: If you enable a PPA for PMC, ping me for testing
<Riddell> ronnoc: I'll remember to make use of that promise :)
<Quintasan> ronnoc: I won't create a PPA just for it, it will be part of both project neon and I think I'll either put it in my ppa
<Quintasan> or
<jussi> ronnoc: +++++ on the old wallpaper being depressing...
<Quintasan> Riddell: Can we put weeklies in https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/experimental?
<Riddell> Quintasan: well you can but since the point of that PPA is to be able to throw random things in who knows what it'll build against
 * ronnoc Is willing to bet people went to Mint KDE just because the wallpaper kicked ass
<jussi> ronnoc: hehe, some I guess :P
<Quintasan> Riddell: I'll put it to staging then
<ronnoc> jussi: :)
<apachelogger> system fixed \o/
<apachelogger> Riddell, ScottK: unless I did something wrong kdm would always end up on VT8 by default
<apachelogger> (plymouth starts on 7 and supposedly due to KMS it is considered in use by KDM, so it uses the next free one)
<ronnoc> Quintasan: Since I'm running 13.04 no sense in me installing PN yet is there? I would just like to have a testing respoitory somewhere for it. If it's your personal one or whatever just let me know :)
<ronnoc> Riddell: I'll look forward to it. This release is going to be hella-solid. 
<Quintasan> I think it will be in my private PPA for now
<Quintasan> oh wait
<Riddell> apachelogger: how did you fix it?
<Quintasan> ronnoc: We already have dailies for plasma-mediacenter
<Quintasan> using Project Neon
<ronnoc> Quintasan:  That applicacable to 13.04 as well?
<Quintasan> oh well
<Quintasan> not really
<apachelogger> Riddell: drop the patch
<apachelogger> actually I just noticed that plymouth quit is async, so the init job prolly has to wait
<ronnoc> Quintasan:  that's what I thought. hence my desire for a PPA :p
<Riddell> apachelogger: moi?
<yofel> Quintasan: the last thing I heard about the PN PMC builds was that they don't work (thanks to qtmobility). I haven't looked at it since then
<Riddell> Quintasan: did you follow build steps at  http://www.sinny.in/node/25  ?
<Riddell> there's a guy has packages in blueleaflinux/ppa
<Quintasan> Riddell: more or less
<Quintasan> yofel: I have no idea why that compiles
<Quintasan> yofel: libqt4-opengl-dev, shared-desktop-ontologies are required deps yet our pn package has no such things
<Riddell> -dev is a required dep?
<Riddell> kde-runtime brings in shared-desktop-ontologies
<yofel> -kdelibs pulls in SDO and opengl, and qt4opengl is part of -qt
<yofel> Quintasan: so it builds fine, but mobility seems to cause a mess
<Quintasan> mmkay
<apachelogger> Riddell: nah, me
<apachelogger> le crap
<Riddell> Quintasan: using the one from blueleaflinux/ppa it has keyboard navigation
<apachelogger> plymouth quit && plymouth --wait does not work
<apachelogger> plymouth quit && plymouth --wait && sleep 1 does work
<Quintasan> Riddell: Well, I don't really care about what's there, I'll ask the packager if he is going to upstream his changes
<Quintasan> ronnoc: add ppa:quintasan/ppa and wait
<Quintasan> ronnoc: https://code.launchpad.net/~quintasan/+recipe/plasma-mediacenter-weekly
<Riddell> Quintasan: I don't think he's made any changes, he's just done packages
<Quintasan> theoretically it should build at first try
<Quintasan> Riddell: Then he has something that upstream didn't do
<Quintasan> cloned the repo as is, compiled and still can't navigate everything using keyboard only
<Quintasan> for example when you browse pictures
<Quintasan> you select one
<Quintasan> it goes full screen
<Quintasan> and arrows on keyboard do nothing here
<Riddell> oh I don't know about everywhere
<Riddell> that might be asking a bit much :)
<Quintasan> really?
<Quintasan> I though browsing through pictures using arrows and page up/down is common
<Quintasan> it doesnt play gifs
<apachelogger> Riddell, ScottK: so.... unless we make the upstart script sleep for one second I can always make it go to VT8 as VT7 is at that point still used by plymouth despite using plymouth --wait
<apachelogger> opinions?
<Quintasan> ronnoc: raring build is apparently up
<apachelogger> Quintasan: control via keys is not a prime use case if you are designing for pointer based input devices
<Quintasan> apachelogger: It's a freaking media canter
<Quintasan> center*
<apachelogger> well
<Quintasan> You don't use a mouse to navigate that
<apachelogger> I did not say mouse
<Quintasan> >pointer-based
<Quintasan> You implied it
<apachelogger> imagine a touch screeny device DLNAing crap to your TV set or, for all intents and purposes, just sending the video signal there
<apachelogger> would not have a physical keyboard nor would you want one in that setup
<apachelogger> OTOH a computer wired to your TV would probably have key based input
<apachelogger> in fact, the TV does too ^^
<apachelogger> so if you are designing for former you'd not care and if you were designing for latter you'd very much care
<apachelogger> (seeing as former is however a very hightechy setup one gets to wonder whether it should be the target :P)
<apachelogger> (also it implies upnp support, which we do not have)
<Riddell> apachelogger: we don't use kdm so I don't think it matters much and we should drop the patch
<apachelogger> Riddell: we agreed on that already, now I am telling you that dropping the patch requires additional changes to the init job such as a sleep 1
<Riddell> oh meh
<apachelogger> Riddell, ScottK: http://paste.kde.org/627266/
<Riddell> apachelogger: well yeah looks ok
 * apachelogger really wonders why that sleep is needed though :(
<apachelogger> ScottK: bug 641712 what to do?
<ubottu> bug 641712 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "Not possible to enter password for a new user in KDM (Maverick, Natty and Oneiric)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/641712
 * Riddell adds homerun to the seed
<Riddell> hi ricktimmis 
<ricktimmis> Hey Jonathan, how are you today ?
<Riddell> ca va
<ricktimmis> Tre bienne
<ricktimmis> I'm working through the MOTU docs, and getting a Dev environment setup.
<ricktimmis> Didn't look at patching Ubiquity yet to test, as wasn'y sure how to approach it, and didn't want to look daft asking.
<ricktimmis> What I mean by this is
<Riddell> ricktimmis: actually I put the patch in, but it still needs testing
<Riddell> ricktimmis: so if you can grab a daily image and test that would be uber cool
<ricktimmis> Do I patch a prebuild then make an ISO, or can I simply patch the ISO and try the installer with the new code, or am I so far off I should really go RTFM
<ricktimmis> Ah ha is it patched now in the daily build ?
<Riddell> ricktimmis: yes, so needs testing before anyone notices it's broken
<ricktimmis> Ah right OK, well I have today's buildin Testdrive, will do it for you now, brb
 * Riddell out for a bit
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: ping
<Quintasan> Riddell: Since we got moved to universe, can't we just build amarok with all features?
<Quintasan> apachelogger: ping
<Quintasan> gotta package kdevelop
<Quintasan> yofel: bad things will happen if I upgrade to 4.9.90?
<Quintasan> oh well
<Quintasan> whatever
<yofel> not really
<Quintasan> I will be installing raring anyways
<Quintasan> INSTALL ALL THE THINGS
<yofel> today should be rc1 tagging anyway
<Quintasan> oh
<Quintasan> so new kdevelop is in raring
<Quintasan> but we ain't got backports
<yofel> uhm, 4.4.1 is in quantal-updates - is there something newer?
<Quintasan> it is there?
 * Quintasan didn't notice it there
<Quintasan> whatever
<yofel> !info kdevelop quantal-updates
<ubottu> 'quantal-updates' is not a valid distribution: extras, hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, medibuntu, oneiric, oneiric-backports, oneiric-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, quantal, quantal-backports, quantal-proposed, raring, raring-backports, raring-proposed, stable, testing, unstable
<yofel> uhuh...
<yofel> !info kdevelop quantal
<ubottu> kdevelop (source: kdevelop): integrated development environment for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:4.3.90-0ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 1221 kB, installed size 4835 kB
<Quintasan> See
<yofel> !info kdevelop quantal-proposed
<ubottu> Package kdevelop does not exist in quantal-proposed
<yofel> this is le broken
<yofel>      4:4.4.1-0ubuntu0.1 0
<yofel>         500 http://ftp-stud.hs-esslingen.de/ubuntu/ quantal-updates/universe amd64 Packages
<Quintasan> I believe shadeslayer broke it
<Quintasan> mfw I started hacking on Amarok
<Quintasan> I have absloutely no idea what I'm doing
<Quintasan> but I pray it will work
<Quintasan> if it doesn't then I won't be able to avoid reading docs
<Quintasan> Pakiet: /var/cache/apt/archives/kde-l10n-pl_4%3a4.9.90-0ubuntu1~ubuntu12.10~ppa1_all.deb
<Quintasan> Błąd: trying to overwrite '/usr/share/locale/pl/LC_MESSAGES/plasma_applet_printmanager.mo', which is also in package print-manager 0.2.0-0ubuntu3
<yofel> Quintasan: will you fix that or should I?
<Quintasan> yofel: go ahead
<Quintasan> Don't want to break the Philip Muškovac streak over there :P
<ricktimmis> Ridell: I have ISO 2012-12-18 06:42 - The fault persists, and appears unchanged from last weeks image.
<yofel> lol
<Quintasan> brb
<ricktimmis> Riddell: No check box for Encrypt, and Radio button are all Mutex.
<Quintasan> Works
<shadeslayer> huh?
<shadeslayer> whut
<shadeslayer> from rmadison :   kdevelop | 4:4.4.1-0ubuntu0.1 | quantal-updates/universe | source, amd64, armel, armhf, i386, powerpc
<shadeslayer> whats wrong?
<shadeslayer> ubottu is broken
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is broken
<shadeslayer> don't blame me
<shadeslayer> that new wallpaper is really nice
<ronnoc> Riddell: +1 for Homerun. Should be the default IMHO.
<ronnoc> Quintasan: Ok. Up where exactly? PN?
<soee> no signs of rc1 ?
<shadeslayer> not yet
<shadeslayer> and it's tagging day today
<shadeslayer> release probably will take a couple of days
<soee> :)
<shadeslayer> afiestas: kio-mtp ping, do you guys have a release planned?
<shadeslayer> or should I ask someone to upload my git snapshot?
<afiestas> no
<shadeslayer> afiestas: so just upload a git snapshot?
<shadeslayer> overall testing has been positive ... so just wondering
<apachelogger> Quintasan: pong
<apachelogger> ScottK: random thoughts on bug 1090788 ?
<ubottu> bug 1090788 in kubuntu-settings (Ubuntu) "Please do not use plasma-netbook for netbooks (wishlist)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1090788
<apachelogger> yofel: ^
<yofel> would make it kinda useless - but I wouldn't vote against it if asked
<apachelogger> yofel: would make what useless?
<simplew> running 'kcmshell4 userconfig' crashes in raring
<apachelogger> backtrace?
<apachelogger> ricktimmis: FWIW, encrypting /home has a sizable impact on performance so defaulting to encryption sounds like a very bad idea (i.e. flame war ahead)
<ricktimmis> apachelogger: No FW, that's fine, without overhead then defaulting to the most Secure state would seem appeal, but I agree don't do it if it creates a big overhead. Interestingly after posting that, I noticed that Lubuntu appears to have this working the way we would want.
<simplew> apachelogger: its due to new python
<apachelogger> ricktimmis: you mean autologin and encryption not being mutually exclusive?
<simplew> apachelogger: tell how cani gdb 'kcmshell4 userconfig'
<apachelogger> when a kde app crashes you should get a backtrace
<apachelogger> also gdb --args foo bar foobar randomarg more random args
<apachelogger> kubuntu_fix_screenshot_compile.diff ... not documented ... not mentioned in the changelog ... hooray
<ricktimmis> apachelogger: Not quite they are Mutex in Lubuntu, but my thinking was the 2nd drive for /home use case where a stolen drive would benefit from encryption even if the user never realised encryption was enable, but perhaps that's an exception to prove the rule. 
 * apachelogger bzr blames JontheEchidna
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: y u no document patches?
<ricktimmis> apachelogger: Out everything I posted the bit about hidding this from the user and defaulting to a Password login appeals, trying to keep things as simple as possible.
<apachelogger> ricktimmis: well, you can turn on autologin after install
<apachelogger> I think that allowing every possible option should not be a concern of the installer
<apachelogger> ricktimmis: I am all for hiding things ;)
<ricktimmis> apachelogger: Agreed, me too.
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: what's that patch do and why is it there and why is it not upstream and ...?
<ricktimmis> apacherlogger: I posted because I understood from the report that a fix had been commited, I tested todays build of Raring, and the issue still appeared to be there. Most likely because I don't know what I am doing yet !
<simplew> apachelogger: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1448005/
<apachelogger> ricktimmis: it may be that the fix did not yet land on the build
<apachelogger> ricktimmis: the change is not in the archive yet from what I can see
<simplew> apachelogger: good enough?
<apachelogger> simplew: do you get an error output as well?
<apachelogger> fatalerror sounds like there should be an error message somewhere
<simplew> apachelogger: an error output?
<simplew> apachelogger: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1448017
<simplew> apachelogger: like i said, its due to new python, userconfid needs to build against new python
<apachelogger> ah yes
<apachelogger> argument order seems to have changed in python 3.2
<apachelogger> https://groups.google.com/forum/?fromgroups=#!topic/vim_dev/5MYb23t9ZBM
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: ^ enjoy
<apachelogger> simplew: userconfig is written entirely in python it needs no building at all
<simplew> apachelogger: another thing, when in the window 'kcmshell4 userconfig' isnt possible to have the groups sorted by name
<apachelogger> userconfig is unmaintained
<simplew> so if isnt maintanined anymore why it continues to be packaged?
<apachelogger> because it works(tm)
<simplew> well now doesnt
<apachelogger> whoop
<apachelogger> pykde4 doesn't
<apachelogger> more specifically the kpythonpluginfactory is not working
<simplew> still if is packaged in kubuntu it should be maintained in some way, so why bother reporting bugs and provide support?
<apachelogger> simplew: perhaps someone will pick it up continue development
<simplew> apachelogger: i dont think thats a valid option, if its part of kubuntu default packages must be supported
<simplew> apachelogger: else dropped
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> except I did not say it is not support
<apachelogger> I said it is not maintained
<simplew> apachelogger: well its has severall bugs, like not being able to sort groups by name, when you are creating a user and you set some group before the user is created the group name disapepars
<simplew> apachelogger: so unless someone maintains it should be dropped
<apachelogger> feel free to discuss it on the mailing list
<apachelogger> simplew: whenever https://launchpad.net/~apachelogger/+archive/staging/+build/4072217 is finished you can get a new version from ppa:apachelogger/staging which should fix the crash
 * apachelogger leaves for today
<simplew> apachelogger: how much time will take to appear on mirrors?
<apachelogger> there are no mirrors because I have not uploaded it to the archive because I have no raring setup to test the change
<apachelogger> so when that build there finishes it should be available from the ppa immediately or you can simply grab the debs manually
<apachelogger> there are only like 3 or 4 anyway
<apachelogger> now really -> away
<shadeslayer> Riddell: <alaa> I have a question,is kubuntu.org/feature-tour really has screenshots that goes back to KDE 4.3.2 ?!
<shadeslayer> from #kubuntu-devel
<shadeslayer> erm
<shadeslayer> #kubuntu
<Riddell> shadeslayer: very likely
<Riddell> shadeslayer: invite him to help fix it
<shadeslayer> he's gone
<ronnoc> Riddell: I'll help get it in shape. Who do I talk to? Also, is Calligra going to be coming back into the daily builds?
<soee> i can help to with website stuff :)
<Riddell> ronnoc: the feature tour?
<Riddell> ronnoc: make improvements and we'll put them in 
<Riddell> ooh all the helpers now
<ronnoc> ok. will play around with it and send via mailing list, if that's the preferred way.
<ricktimmis> apachelogger: Sorry was away for dinner, I see OK. I will watch out for the patch being release into the daily build and test when I can. Thanx
<Riddell> ronnoc: daily builds as in neon?  I don't have much to do with that
<Riddell> but there's a new calligra I just uploaded could do with a test
<Riddell> in raring
<ronnoc> Riddell: If I have Calligra installed in Raring should I just update to get the latest?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: did you upload ktp? because I forgot the meta package in there
<Riddell> not yet
<shadeslayer> ah cool
<shadeslayer> uploaded it then
<Riddell> still eating this haggis pizza
<shadeslayer> :D
<ronnoc> heh
<ronnoc> Ok downloaded the updated Calligra. Will have a go and try to break things.
<ronnoc> wow Krita is only 3.6MB. It's half the size of Stage! Who wudda thunk it. 
<Riddell> ronnoc: I'd guess templates take up the space?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: btw any ideas why we don't ship whoopsie?
<shadeslayer> seems like everyone else ships it
<Riddell> nope
<shadeslayer> something to investigate ? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ErrorTracker
<yofel> shadeslayer: we have an open bug that everyone else fixed - I'm just not convinced by the "fix"
<shadeslayer> oh, which one?
<yofel> why should kubuntu-desktop depend on it when apport is the only thing that uses it?
<iulian_> hello, can someone please can help me to fix this    http://paste.kde.org/627428/
<yofel> shadeslayer: bug 1001630
<ubottu> bug 1001630 in ubuntustudio-meta (Ubuntu) "xubuntu-desktop kubuntu-desktop etc. no longer upload crash reports as of Precise" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1001630
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> I agree
<shadeslayer> yofel: I just noticed this because apport prompts me to send reports
<shadeslayer> but I didn't see anything being sent
<shadeslayer> which is just as bad
<Riddell> iulian_: /usr/share/applications/kde/kresources.desktop looks like a file you installed yourself, it's not in any of our packages
<shadeslayer> so yeah, needs fixing in apport
<Riddell> iulian_: when I look at that im-switch file it looks fine so I guess you're on quantal or older? I'm on raring
<iulian_> kubuntu 10.10 kde 4.5.5 
<Riddell> iulian_: ooh that's old, time to upgrade :)
<ronnoc> Riddell: Yea definately all the included templates in Stage make it bigger - but I was equally suprised at the small size of Krita for all it does :)
<iulian_> yes, yes just messed up some icons after upgrades think its something with hicolor-icon-theme
<shadeslayer> actually
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ~ » desktop-file-validate /usr/share/app-install/desktop/im-switch:im-switch.desktop                 shadeslayer@solembum
<shadeslayer> /usr/share/app-install/desktop/im-switch:im-switch.desktop: error: value "Settings" for string list key "Categories" in group "Desktop Entry" does not have a semicolon (';') as trailing character
<shadeslayer> on raring
<shadeslayer> same for /usr/share/applications/im-switch.desktop
<Riddell> shadeslayer: ooh you're right
<shadeslayer> but it's more or less a warning and an upstream issue
<Riddell> well it's a native package
<shadeslayer> oh
 * Quintasan was successful at thread managment in Qt
<Quintasan> http://paste.kde.org/627434
<Quintasan> not that actually solves anything
<shadeslayer> :D
<Riddell> iulian_: ok so there is a wee something to fix, download the package, fix it, add changelog, rebuild source, get debdiff, report bug.  let me know if you need help with any of that
<Quintasan> the next line blocks IO so I'm back at start
<shadeslayer> haha
<Quintasan> and the worst thing is
<Quintasan> there is a method to write tags using threads
<Quintasan> but there isn't one to read tags
<Quintasan> and the next line is fucking reading the tag
<Quintasan> !@$%$@#
<iulian_> Riddell: it's not bug there is how file look http://paste.kde.org/627452/
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Did you know that amarok did tag writing in the main thread?
<shadeslayer> nope
<Quintasan> It essentialy caused the whole ui to freeze is you tired to tag more files at once
<Quintasan> The music would be still playing
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p6PZhONZ3Ac
<Quintasan> even if you killed the amarok window using ctrl+esc :D
<shadeslayer> hah
<Quintasan> I'm trying
<Quintasan> I don't think I'll be able to though
<Riddell> iulian_: there's no file at /usr/share/kde/services/kresources.desktop
<Riddell> there was one at /usr/share/kde4/services/kresources.desktop but not any more
<Riddell> so that issue isn't valid
<Riddell> but the im-switch one can be fixed if you like
<iulian_> ok, but what i have installed ro appear this file, seems like i have two desktop entries
<ScottK> apachelogger: I would like upstream's opinion.  Plasma netbook is somewhat under maintained these days.  In general thought, I think the proposed change would not align well with being close to upstream.  Additionally, except for the page one thing, I don't find it particularly buggy.
<ScottK> apachelogger: re bug 641712 - wontfix.
<ubottu> bug 641712 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "Not possible to enter password for a new user in KDM (Maverick, Natty and Oneiric)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/641712
<ScottK> Riddell: Thanks for checking, re KDE games.
<Riddell> shadeslayer: breakage on armhf build of ktp-call-ui 0.5.2-0ubuntu1 in ubuntu raring PROPOSED
<shadeslayer> yep, on it
<shadeslayer> chroot problem?
<shadeslayer> can't do much about it :P
<Quintasan> ask lp admins to fix it
 * Quintasan hides
<yofel> just retry and hope you get a different builder this time
<ronnoc> Has anyone tried the Ubuntu One Client on Raring yet? Or does anyone here use Ubnutu One? (I'm assuming not likely :P )
<Riddell> not I
<shadeslayer> Riddell: nasl is broken :P
<ronnoc> Riddell: Ok. Seems to be broken in Raring. I submitted a bug. 
<shadeslayer> heh, tp-logger-qt got nasl again
<rick_timmis> ronnoc: I use Ubuntu One, as a DropBox type of system, not Music though
<Quintasan> ronnoc: did you get the pmc build for raring or it failed?
<shadeslayer> kewl
<shadeslayer> RC1 uploaded
<shadeslayer> Riddell: can you run the initial upload?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: mm?
<Riddell> oh, a late night SC release
<Riddell> let's see what I can do
<shadeslayer> aye
<shadeslayer> apol: jumpy much? :P
<Riddell> hmm it is public
<Riddell> a mistake somewhere I think, RCs don't get a lot of packager time but they do need test compiles
<Riddell> or not, according to albert
<shadeslayer> really? 0.o
<shadeslayer> I also don't see a announcement on kde.org
<apol> well... the _early_ component in testing is important...
<shadeslayer> also
<shadeslayer> The tarballs are in their usual packager-only location (unstable/4.9.95)
<shadeslayer> keyword being packager-only
<shadeslayer> so I think it's a mistake
<Riddell> it's public so it's mirrored before the announce tomorrow apparantly
<shadeslayer> hm
<shadeslayer> I blame albert, he said packagers only location
<shadeslayer> so I didn't check public repos
#kubuntu-devel 2012-12-19
<apachelogger> ScottK: well, upstream does not use plasma-netbook by default on small formfactors, that is our thing
<apachelogger> ScottK: and I do agree with the points raised
<apachelogger> plasma-netbook has gross performance issues and brings out the worse in plasma's layouting system
<apachelogger> going to bed now, nites
<Riddell> hmm kdelibs failed
<Riddell> time for a beer I think
<shadeslayer> kmailservice is gone ? :P
<Riddell> shadeslayer: seems so, compiling locally now
<shadeslayer> :)
<ScottK> How can stuff be "gone" between beta and RC when kdelibs is feature frozen anyway?
<ScottK> apachelogger: So why did upstream develop plasma-netbook, if not to use it on netbooks?
<Riddell> ScottK: install path changed
<ScottK> Ah.
<ScottK> I guess that's not quite so bad.
<soee> good morning
<Tm_T> hmm, has there been changes on mouse settings kcm?
<Tm_T> or should I blame upstream?
<rick_timmis> Good Morning everyone..
<rick_timmis> Been watching Mr Bacons tutorials about Quickly last night, tried to install it, and it's not listed in Software Center, I got it with apt, but Glade crashes yada yada.. Can anyone point me in the right direction for App Development tools / environments they recommend, I want to work using Python for now..
<Tm_T> rick_timmis: kdevelop?
<rick_timmis> Ah yes, OK, I use that already but I thought it only support C++ and PHP
<rick_timmis> I also notice that Quickly provides a launcher for Glade, what I/F designer do you use ?
<Tm_T> http://kdevelop.org/44/kdev-python-14-released
<Tm_T> I don't actually know what tools our coders use with Python, but I assume Qtcreator/KDevelop
<rick_timmis> Tm_T: Brilliant thank you, I will go check that out, I hadn't heard of QT Creator. But I've really only been using Kdevelop for PHP stuff, it's got such excellent Class Managerment tools
<Tm_T> I think I have mostly coded with nano /:
<apachelogger> ScottK: I dunno
 * apachelogger sighs
<apachelogger> anyone with raring around?
<persia> What do you need done in raring (I'm not sure if my raring will support it, as it's Cinnamon)
<tsdgeos> apachelogger: i have a vm around
<apachelogger> tsdgeos: when you start kcmshell4 userconfig do you get a crash?
<apachelogger> and if so, does pykde4 from ppa:apachelogger/staging fix it?
<tsdgeos> apachelogger: that's going to take a while to test
<apachelogger> actually I should just install a daily build
<apachelogger> persia: what is a cinnamon raring?
<persia> Me experimenting with what might be required to reduce the degree to which Linux MINT differentiates itself.
<persia> Right now, not quite enough is in Debian to be able to make a flavour.
<persia> But things look pretty good for raring;1
<persia> s/;/+/
<kubotu> persia meant: "But things look pretty good for raring+1"
<persia> Thanks kubotu 
<apachelogger> nice
<apachelogger> (according to shadeslayer mint kde differentiates itself primarily by introducing terribly packaging hacks :S)
<persia> Yeah, but it means that I'm not yet testing the actual desktop I'll be using for raring (I still have quantal on my main workstation, and am very happy with the 4.9.3 updates making things crash less)
<persia> Indeed.  That's how mint used to differentiate itself, but with the debate over GNOME shell vs. Unity vs. ..., they have create some interesting new alternatives.  I don't think they are doing anything special on the KDE side: perhaps they can't find enough broken?
<apachelogger> *nod*
<apachelogger> persia: what's still crashing in 4.9.3 though?
<persia> Nothing I can identify as consistent yet.  I think certain touchpad gestures trigger crashes, as does fiddling too much with widgets.  Activities is working now though, and it is possible to add widgets (with 4.9.2, the session crashed if I even tried).
<apachelogger> hm, yes, plasma is a bit of a sore spot with regards to not crashing
<tsdgeos> apachelogger: yes, it crashes, no time to check if the ppa fixes it right now sorry
<persia> Note that it's always a full session restart, so unless I can figure out how to replicate it easily, I'm really not interested in instrumenting everything to track down the bug :)
<apachelogger> persia: that sounds like an X/driver issue actually
<apachelogger> tsdgeos: kthx
<persia> It could well be.  quantal linux and xorg actively and specifically don't support my hardware, which makes me consider all issues with this as quite likely only mine :)
<persia> raring linux and xorg do support the hardware, so when I upgrade, I suspect much will go away (and I'll be more suspicious of the software when it does crash)
<apachelogger> one can hope ;)
<Riddell> meh, too many build failures
<apachelogger> meeeeeh
<apachelogger> we have a python problem
<Tm_T> snakes on a plane?
<apachelogger> at least as bad
<apachelogger> userconfig is not compatible with python3
<apachelogger> the kcm plugin loader is however built against python3
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<Riddell> hmm
<Riddell> so a choice of switch to kuser, fix userconfig or nudge afiestas into writing a replacement?
<apachelogger> Riddell: well, since both userconfig and kuser are equally not maintained I think switching from a to b is somewhat pointless
<apachelogger> (except that kuser of course does not lead to weird runtime crashes and problems)
<apachelogger> then again it has a much less approachable interface
<apachelogger> and actually
<apachelogger> Riddell: if we change userconfig not to use a kcm we can simply force it to use python2.7
<apachelogger> that being said... there is no reason for it being a KCM as it does not have polkit integration
<apachelogger> so it does not really give us anything
<Riddell> system settings is a logical place to include it, except it launches as a separate window which is most inconsistent
<apachelogger> that's what I meant
<apachelogger> since it requires admin privledges it will not embed in systemsettings
<apachelogger> so there is no point in it being a KCM\
<Riddell> http://starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/kubuntu-ppa-build-status.html
<Riddell> hmm, never quick these
<apachelogger> ^^
<apachelogger> Riddell: so, I am thinking about a new plymouth
<apachelogger> for the new wallpaper
<apachelogger> instead of the silly dots we could have a highlight moving around the big center edge
<apachelogger> well  s/around/along/
<Riddell> apachelogger: sounds fiddly no?
<apachelogger> shouldn't be, not sure how scaling will factor into it though
<apachelogger> Riddell: simply sticking some glowy dots there will make them drown and appear unintegrated
<apachelogger> the cheapest solution would be to completely replicate ksplash with different icons or something
<apachelogger> the small dots would totally drown on the new wallpaper
<apachelogger> and look very "alien"
<Riddell> yes I see what you mean
<soee> zoh you have started building rc1 ? :>
<soee> i do not like this text: Failed to build
<agateau> apachelogger: yay for a new plymouth theme, I don't like those dots
<agateau> they look like a progress bar, except they are not :/
<soee> agree
<Quintasan> \o
<Riddell> Quintasan!
<Quintasan> hmm?
<Riddell> http://notes.kde.org/kubuntu-ninjas
<Riddell> !ninjas
<ubottu> Ninja Time! apachelogger, bulldog98, debfx, JontheEchidna, Lex79, maco, neversfelde, nhandler, Quintasan, rgreening, Riddell, ScottK, stalcup, txwikinger, yofel
<Riddell> or anyone else like rick_timmis who wants to join in :)
<Quintasan> mfw something that won't be a waste of time
<Quintasan> getting to it
<Quintasan> persia: Man, those flashcards are...awesome!
<Quintasan> Riddell: I'm getting permission dendied (publickey) on ./kdesc-package-names
<jussi> hrm, anyone want to help me figure out where to report a bug?
<yofel_> Quintasan: see README
<Quintasan> yofel_: Add following to your .ssh/config
<Quintasan> did that
<Quintasan> oh wait
<jussi> Seems that kde apps dont repect printer preferences set in HPlip...
<Quintasan> kdesc-packages-raring.txt is now empty xD
<yofel> Quintasan: that's what bzr revert is for ;P
<Quintasan> yes but I still get permission denied
<yofel> jussi: yeah, I can at least confirm that
<yofel> Quintasan: you ssh key *IS* on ftpmaster?
<jussi> yofel: Im still at a loss to where I would report it though
<yofel> jussi: same :/
<yofel> I don't know where the cups settings are stored - or where either one stores the settings actually
<binaryking> hey
<binaryking> are there kdelibs 4.9 builds for Ubuntu 12.04?
<Quintasan> hurrrr
<jussi> binaryking: in the beta ppa
<Quintasan> yofel: Unless they purged the keys it should be here
<binaryking> jussi: link please :)
<Riddell> Quintasan: set the default scp username?
<yofel> Quintasan: give me a minute, harald did a clean up once there
<jussi> oh wait, 12.04
<Quintasan> Riddell: I did the .ssh/config stuff
<jussi> binaryking: sec, let me see if Im accidentally lying to you
<Quintasan> Host ftpmaster.kde.org
<Quintasan>  User ftpubuntu
<yofel> Quintasan: can oyu ssh to ftpmaster?
<Quintasan> yeah
<yofel> weird then
<jussi> binaryking: my apologies, they are for quantal, not 12.04
<Quintasan> [~]% ssh ftpmaster.kde.org (quintasan@demonbane:~)
<Quintasan> Enter passphrase for key '/home/quintasan/.ssh/id_rsa': 
<Quintasan> ftpubuntu@ftpmaster:~$ 
<binaryking> jussi: oh, so I need to build it
<Riddell> Quintasan: well yes, if you need a passphrase...
<binaryking> jussi: thanks for help :)
<Riddell> Quintasan: but why do you need to run that script anyway?
<jussi> binaryking: perhaps, there may be somethign I am not aware of
<yofel> oh, Riddell has a point - use an ssh agent
<Quintasan> no idea whatsover, notes said to use those scrips
<yofel> Quintasan: what for?
<Quintasan> Use automation scripts from lp:~kubuntu-packagers/+junk/kubuntu-automation
<Quintasan> dunno
<Quintasan> :D
<yofel> Quintasan: you only need to do that once. The packages are already in the PPA
<yofel> they just need fixing
<Quintasan> me grabs kde-base-apps
<Riddell> Quintasan: write it on the pad
<Quintasan> I think pull-ninjas-source is broken
<binaryking> are there no backports for kdelibs 4.9 for precise as its LTS
<binaryking> ?
<Quintasan> yofel: whoever did pull-ninjas-source it's broken
<Quintasan> pull-ppa-source works just fine
<Riddell> binaryking: yes, in kubuntu-ppa/backports
<yofel> Quintasan: wait, me and debfx were debugging that at some point
<yofel> now I need to remember if we had a solution...
<binaryking> Riddell: oh. thanks
<yofel> Quintasan: what exactly is broken again? it works here
<jussi> binaryking: like I mentioned, things I dont know (or in this case, had forgotten about) :D
<binaryking> :)
<binaryking> np
<apachelogger> agateau: bug 553386 :P
<ubottu> bug 553386 in kubuntu-settings (Ubuntu) "Plymouth theme should use circular progress indicator" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/553386
<agateau> apachelogger: "This bug affects me" :)
<Riddell> Qt 5.0 out!
<Riddell> http://blog.qt.digia.com/blog/2012/12/19/qt-5-0/
<Riddell> fabo: any thoughts about how to get it packaged?
<jussi> Riddell: wow, finally..
<Quintasan> hmmm
<Quintasan> yofel: Where was this option to force apt to download untrusted packages?
<yofel> APT::Get::AllowUnauthenticated 1;
<Quintasan> Thanks
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: terrible would be an understatement
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: WRT what?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: also please note what I spammed in the multimedia channel
<shadeslayer> mint kde packaging
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> mint :P
<apachelogger> the qt5 video gives me vertigo
<apachelogger> bug 1092118
<ubottu> bug 1092118 in choqok (Ubuntu) "Tweet shows "&amp;" instead of "&"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1092118
<shadeslayer> heh
<apachelogger> is choqok still being developed?
<Quintasan> yofel: Do we still have the commitbot running?
<dantti_laptop> packages packages packages :P
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: CIA? no that went out
<Quintasan> mmkay
<Quintasan> removing from baazar conf
<yofel> Quintasan: "CIA is dead" - #cia
<Quintasan> ...
<Quintasan> how is
<Quintasan> wtf
<shadeslayer> there's an irker instance running for KDE now
<yofel> you didn't hear the story o.O?
<shadeslayer> ^
<Quintasan> no wait
<Quintasan> my / is 100%
<Quintasan> for some reason
<Quintasan> phew
<Quintasan> cleaned the apt cache
<yofel> your space management is as bad as mine...
<apachelogger> brotip: don't put prn on /
<Quintasan> apachelogger: You speak from experience I presume
<apachelogger> nah
<apachelogger> I always have a separate /home
<Quintasan> So do I
<apachelogger> the only time my / ever ran out of space was when buildign koffice or osmething
<apachelogger> koffice and amarok at the same time actually
<apachelogger> they have insanely huge artifacts for some reason
<Quintasan> Can can compile both of them in tmpfs
<apachelogger> who's Can?
<Quintasan> It's my alter ego
<apachelogger> go see a doctor plz
<Quintasan> Riddell: pushing kde-baseapps and uploading to ninja
<apachelogger> Quintasan: how much ramz do you have? 16 gig?
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Too late for that.
<apachelogger> my system usually needs at least 4
<Riddell> Quintasan: awooga
<Quintasan> what the
<Quintasan> hell
<Quintasan> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ninjas/+archive/ppa/+build/4073310
<Quintasan> peryton (QEMU Armel buildd)
<Quintasan> oh
<Riddell> Quintasan: it's a PPA, virtual builders are common
<Quintasan> retrying since kexiv is there
<Quintasan> Riddell: How often the status page is updated?
<Riddell> Quintasan: whenever you ask me
<Riddell> it's just done manually
 * Quintasan grabs kate
<Riddell> kate has a python issue
<Riddell> lots of them have a python issue
<Riddell> can't find pyconfig.h
<Quintasan> ...
<Quintasan> Is this bad news?
<Riddell> it is if we can't work out how to fix it
<Quintasan> libpython3.3-dev
<Quintasan> and python-minimal has this file
<Riddell> it's in libpython2.7-dev now for 2.7
<Riddell> and moved to /usr/include/x86_64-linux-gnu/python2.7/pyconfig.h
<Quintasan> Do we compile against 2.7?
<Riddell> Quintasan: pst, kate already on etherpad, feel free to take it over
 * Quintasan tries figuring it out
<Quintasan> if I don't make it I'll just take something else
<Riddell> kate depends on libpython2.7 currently
<fabo> Riddell: steveir pinged yesterday. It's just a matter of rebuilding with final tarballs. there's a couple of minor issues to make sure cmake files still works.
<Riddell> fabo: who's steveir
<Riddell> ?
<fabo> Riddell: kdab guy
<Riddell> oh? he's got into .deb packaging?
<fabo> more involved on overall distro support on the packaging
<Quintasan> !file
<ubottu> An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview  see also: man hier
<fabo> Riddell: he raised the issue on cmake files and give us some good pointers
<Quintasan> !find pyconfig.h raring
<ubottu> File pyconfig.h found in libpython2.7-dbg, libpython2.7-dev, libpython3.3-dbg, libpython3.3-dev, pypy-dev, python-numpy, python3-numpy
<Quintasan> dont ask me how
<Quintasan> but
<Quintasan> installing libpython3.3-dev
<Quintasan> apparently help
<Quintasan> ed
<Quintasan> or not
<Quintasan> it crapped out later on
<shadeslayer> Riddell: why not just update it every 15 minutes?
<Quintasan> Riddell: This looks like an issue with our Python
<shadeslayer> ( the status page )
<Riddell> shadeslayer: hmm memory says there's some reason why it didn't work from a cron job
<shadeslayer> oh?
<shadeslayer> make[4]: *** No rule to make target `/usr/lib/libpython2.7.so', needed by `lib/libcompoundviewer.so.4.10.0'.  Stop.
<shadeslayer> hehe
<yofel> launchpadlib would be my guess why it wouldn't work - easy to fix though
<Riddell> shadeslayer: that's easy to fix
<Riddell> the moved pyconfig.h less so
<shadeslayer> Riddell: yeah
<Riddell> needs PYTHON_INCLUDE_PATH changed
<Riddell> but I can't find how that's set
<shadeslayer> I usually just randonly click on FTBFS's
<Riddell> FindPythonLibrary.cmake says it sets it but doesn't seem to actually do anything to do so
<shadeslayer> because I'm *that* adventurous
<apachelogger> to hell with python!
<Quintasan> /usr/include/python2.7/sip.h
<Quintasan> there you have #include <Python.h>
<yofel> python FTW!
<Quintasan>  and in Python.h
<Quintasan> #include "pyconfig.h"
<Quintasan> and this is what actually craps out
<apachelogger> oh yofel just volunteered to port userconfig to p3
<apachelogger> hooray
<shadeslayer> ^
<yofel> apachelogger: actually, I might take a look at userconfig for py3 as I'm free from the weekend on
 * apachelogger wonders what to have for dinner
<Quintasan> apachelogger: PYTHON
<apachelogger> hm
 * apachelogger looks up restaurants that serve pythons
<yofel> what does everyone have against python o.O? It's not python's fault that our binding setup is crap
<apachelogger> eh
<apachelogger> ehhhh
<yofel> ^^
<Quintasan> LOL
<apachelogger> https://groups.google.com/forum/?fromgroups=#!topic/vim_dev/5MYb23t9ZBM
<Quintasan> LOLOLOLOLOLLOLOLOLOLLO
<apachelogger> !
<shadeslayer> well this is fun : File usr/lib/libpython2.7.so found in python2.7-dbg
<Quintasan> http://wstaw.org/m/2012/12/19/plasma-desktopL28504.png
<Quintasan> youtube video
<yofel> apachelogger: fun
<Quintasan> gets emmbed in yakuake window
<Quintasan> lol
<apachelogger> I am now going to change the way you need to init objects in phonon
<Quintasan> hmm
<shadeslayer> :D
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: break all the things
<shadeslayer> just because
<yofel> and here I hoped python3 would make things better... Reality - I hate you
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: then linus can flame me
<apachelogger> actually the fact that linus did not flame python for that comes as a bit of a surprise
<Riddell> shadeslayer: it's in libpython2.7-dev
<apachelogger> prolly doens't use it
<apachelogger> smart man
<Quintasan> lol
<shadeslayer> Riddell: then wy doesn't it get picked up ? 0.o
<shadeslayer> because kalzium does pull it in
<Riddell> shadeslayer: if a build-dep on libpython2.7-dev is added to kate that problem goes away
<Riddell> the next problem is it can't find pyconfig.h
<Riddell> which has moved to a multiarch directory
<shadeslayer> 0.o
<Quintasan> shadeslayer, yofel: Ever wanted to embedd youtube in konsole? http://wstaw.org/m/2012/12/19/IMG_20121219_161018.jpg
<apachelogger> they are in my quassel, that's good enough
<shadeslayer> heh
<Riddell> FindPythonLibrary.cmake needs to export Cflags from /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/pkgconfig/python-2.7.pc
<yofel> Quintasan: looks like the X fail of the year :P
<Quintasan> yofel: This only happens when I minmize opera when a youtube video is open
<apachelogger> brotip: use proper browser
<yofel> yeah, rekonq 1.80 is nice. Now I need mouse gestures and I'll actually start to  like it
<Quintasan> apachelogger: >proper browser
<Quintasan> same stuff happens with shitty rekonq
<Quintasan> don't even mention firefox
<apachelogger> quassel is a better browser than rekonq
<Quintasan> lol
<yofel> looking at the implementation... no
<shadeslayer> Riddell: make[4]: *** No rule to make target `/usr/lib/libpython2.7.so', needed by `lib/libcompoundviewer.so.4.10.0'.  Stop.
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: make that into a meme
<shadeslayer> doesn't go away
<apachelogger> python is a better browser than rekonq
<Quintasan> Riddell: I vote we ask ScottK about that
<Riddell> shadeslayer: so install it!
<Quintasan> I'm running out of ideas
<shadeslayer> huh?
<shadeslayer> possibly got multiarched as well
<yofel> shadeslayer: sounds like some cmake config files that needs to be rebuilt
<shadeslayer> yep, it's in /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libpython2.7.so
<yofel> *file
<Riddell> shadeslayer: install libpython2.7-dev problem solved
<shadeslayer> I did!
<yofel> Riddell: no, something is hardcoded to the old path
<apachelogger> what's the package?
<shadeslayer> kalzium
<Riddell> oh right
<apachelogger> kalzium master does not even mention python Oo
<apachelogger> I blame debian/patches/no_install_rpath_use_link_path.diff
 * apachelogger leaves for dinner
<yofel> shadeslayer: try rebuilding avogadro
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: nope, doesn't work
<shadeslayer> yofel: k
<shadeslayer> was avogadro even uploaded?
<shadeslayer> don't see it
<yofel> huh?
<yofel> avogadro has nothing to do with kde
<shadeslayer> oh okay
<yofel> but it has a horibbleness called /usr/lib/avogadro/1_0/AvogadroLibraryDeps.cmake
<shadeslayer> cj already rebuilt avogadro against sip-api-9.0
<shadeslayer> but ok, let's see
<yofel> shadeslayer: if you're on raring, check the python lib path in that cmake file ^
<shadeslayer> *nod*
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> /usr/lib/libpython2.7.so
<shadeslayer> in avogadro_LIB_DEPENDS
<yofel> yeah, I feared as much
<shadeslayer> :|
<shadeslayer> is that autogenerated?
<yofel> same thing happened back when qt was multiarched
<yofel> it is - on build
<shadeslayer> ...
<Riddell> FindPythonLibs.cmake sets the right value for PYTHON_LIBRARIES so that's fixable
<shadeslayer> lol
<shadeslayer> /usr/include/boost/python/detail/wrap_python.hpp:50:23: fatal error: pyconfig.h: No such file or directory
<Riddell> what it doesn't do is set the include path to include the Cflags one
<shadeslayer> so basically we've come back to FindPythonLibs.cmake :P
<Riddell> shadeslayer: ...which causes that problem
<shadeslayer> right :P
<shadeslayer> bbl after dinner :)
<Quintasan> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FIs5YqzS4Bc&feature=share
<Quintasan> Woah
<Quintasan> This is like
<Quintasan> awesome
<Quintasan> :D
<yofel> qt: yes - vid: no
<Riddell> ok here's a workaround for the python include issue http://paste.kde.org/627974/
<Riddell> but that needs every package which is affected need patched
<Riddell> wibble
<shadeslayer> :S
<Riddell> but I think anything else needs cmake devs to do
<reyson1> how are you?
<reyson1> I want a girlfriend who is noted 
<reyson1> holsssssssssssss
<reyson1> reyson1: pretty good. how about you?
<reyson1> I suck pussy
<reyson1> hola
<reyson1> jajajajaj
<reyson1> kiero kuka
<dantti> :)
<Riddell> first time I've seen a troll in here
<dantti> yep :P
<TheLordOfTime> trolls're evil :/
<TheLordOfTime> (sorry had to say it)
<simplew> yofel: hi 
<yofel> yeh
<yofel> errr hey
<simplew> yofel: im having an issue,  i have added pastbin widget into plasma panel but when i right click in the top the pastebin icon it doesnt show any option realted to it, instead just show panel options, this only started to happen after installing KDE 4.9.90
<simplew> yofel: if i re-login the problem starts again, any hint?
<yofel> nope, would need the beta to debug this and I'm at work right now
<simplew> rokey
<simplew> arrrrr
<apachelogger> did you solve it?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: ^
<shadeslayer> huh?
<shadeslayer> solve what?
<soee> is there a lot of problems with RC1 ?
<shadeslayer> soee: kinda
<shadeslayer> python stuff
<soee> uhm dont know much about python :/
<soee> wiil you make it till friday ? i would like to test it before world ends 
<soee> :)
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> dunno
<yofel> while you fix the python stuff - please remember that we need something that's backportable...
<Riddell> xnox says he's working on a proper fix for cmake python
<yofel> \o/
<Riddell> so in the mean time we'll just use my workaround I'd say, it should be backportable fine
 * Riddell steals kate off Quintasan 
<Quintasan> hmmmmmmmmmmmm
<Quintasan> shadeslayer, yofel: Any idea how digiKam works with Nepomuk tags?
<shadeslayer> er .. no?
<shadeslayer> though I /guess/ you could search by tags: in dolphin
<ronnoc_> Quintasan: haven't tried yet. Will after work today
<vHanda> Quintasan: it no longer works
<vHanda> AFAIK
<afiestas> do we have anyplace with Qt5?
<afiestas> I don't have enough harddisk to compile both 4 and 5 xd
<Riddell> afiestas: can try https://launchpad.net/~canonical-qt5-edgers/+archive/qt5-daily
<Riddell> fabo is working on better packages
<afiestas> wookz
<simplew> apachelogger: pyjde4 is it uploaded in mirrors?
<Quintasan> vHanda: That's unfortunate
<Quintasan> Any plans to fix this?
<Riddell> simplew: pykde has always been part of kubuntu
<simplew> Riddell: but needs to be build for new python
<vHanda> Quintasan: It has been disabled cause it was totally broken
<vHanda> from what I remember
<Quintasan> Okay
<afiestas> oh
<afiestas> I got it working last time I tried
<afiestas> got all the faces imported as tags :33
<Quintasan> vHanda: How does Nepomuk handle image files? I was wondering if I could form queries like "give me all images which resolution is less than 1920x1080"
<afiestas> Quintasan: you can do that
<Quintasan> I just have to index them?
<afiestas> yep
 * Quintasan currently indexes his Documents and Music (the latter for Nepomuk)
<Quintasan> btw
<Quintasan> Nepomuk Collection is still missing half of my collection somehow
<afiestas> vHanda: did some huge improvements in Music and kioslave
<Quintasan> afiestas: Well, I think he did but that's more relevant to Amarok since they just added support for Nepomuk collection
<Quintasan> hmm yeah
<Riddell> simplew: yeah lots of things do
<afiestas> Quintasan: vHanda uses dolphin as a music player
<Quintasan> I have 4094 tracks in local libaray and Nepomuk collection is at 2526
<Quintasan> :D
<Quintasan> Does it support playlists?
<Quintasan> Seeing Amarok handle tag editing in the main thread I suddenly wanted to get away from it
<vHanda> Quintasan: Try out KDE 4.10
<Riddell> !newpackage simon 0.4.0
<ubottu> Riddell: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Quintasan> vHanda: I'm running beta
<Riddell> hmm
<vHanda> the earlier strigi based .. oh
<Riddell> ~newpackage simon 0.4.0
<kubotu> Package simon already exists!
<Riddell> it does?
<Riddell> no it doesn't
<Riddell> kubotu: you fail
<Quintasan> vHanda: Doesn't beta use the new indexer?
<vHanda> it does
<vHanda> but the file indexing service didn't schedule stuff properly
<vHanda> rc1 that way is pretty good
<vHanda> anyway, what matters is that 4.10 be awesome
<vHanda> lots more bugs to fix
<Quintasan> I see
<Quintasan> Well, I'm expecting more from Nepomuk this time around
<vHanda> me too
<Quintasan> It got to the stage where I can enable it and it doesn't interfere with my work
<vHanda> I had this sad revalation a couple of weeks back that over the years ( 6 years now ) Nepomuk hasn't had any new user visible features
<vHanda> by default
<vHanda> we just keep messing with everything :/
<Quintasan> vHanda: What is the recommended ammount of memory for virtuoso-t?
<vHanda> I keep it on the lowest possible
<Quintasan> 50 MiB?
<vHanda> It is occupying 33.5 mb for me right now
<Quintasan> I can't imagine it being fast when searching then
<vHanda> but there is a leak somewhere, it goes up to quite a bit :/
<vHanda> Quintasan: seems to work okay for me.
<shadeslayer> now that I have ton of RAM I gave it 300 MB's
<Quintasan> It's at 156mb here now
<vHanda> I don't want Nepomuk to consume more than 50mb in total, but I don't think that will happen anytime soon
<vHanda> not unless I replace virtuoso
<Quintasan> There isn't anything faster than virtuoso, is there?
<vHanda> nope
<vHanda> but virtuoso is meant for servers, not desktops
<vHanda> they care a lot about scaling horizontally
<vHanda> not scaling down
<Quintasan> hmm
<Quintasan> Let's see
 * vHanda has been having dreams of replacing it
<Quintasan> I have 808 files in Documents according to Dolphin
<vHanda> probably not a good idea
<Quintasan> not even close
<vHanda> ( replacment dreams = write my own sparql parser on top a relation db )
<vHanda> *top of a
<Quintasan> vHanda: That might sound stupid, is virtuoso kind of learning or it's just doing dumb queries?
<vHanda> what do you mean?
<Quintasan> Does it even try to guess what the user is looking for based on ealier queries
<vHanda> nope
<Quintasan> See
<Quintasan> Okay
<Quintasan> I have this file -> Co_trzeba_wiedzieć_i_umieć_aby_zaliczyć_II_kolokwium.pdf
<Quintasan> It's under /home/quintasan/Dokumenty/PWr/Podstawy programowania/Ćwiczenia/
<vHanda> I hate to say this publicly, but Nepomuk sucks for searching stuff
<shadeslayer> heh
<Quintasan> I see
<vHanda> Quintasan: it doesn't find it?
<Quintasan> vHanda: It does
<Quintasan> but 
<Quintasan> I have to type half of the file name
<Quintasan> When I type Co trzeba the first file listed if "How to use vim like a pro" :D
<vHanda> :|
<shadeslayer> lol
<soee> co trzeba ?
<Quintasan> soee: Read the whole conversation
<vHanda> Quintasan: does that file have "co trzeba" in it?
<Quintasan> vHanda: in file name, yes
<Quintasan> and in the document the phrase is there as well
<vHanda> no no. The vim like a prop file
<Quintasan> oh
<Quintasan> no
<vHanda> *pro file
<Quintasan> it's in English I believe
<vHanda> that's weird
<vHanda> cause I know we have no priotization of results based on properties (filenames aren't given a priority over content)
<Quintasan> oh wait
<vHanda> but I haven't heard of the full text index failing completely
<Quintasan> nope, it's in polish but the phrase is not there
<Quintasan> at least no in the beginning
<vHanda> anywhere in the file?
<simplew> 4.10 is packaged?
<Quintasan> simplew: working on it
<Quintasan> vHanda: The whole phrase is not there
<vHanda> both the words independently?
<Quintasan> Co == What in Polish so that's a fairly common word
<vHanda> and the other one?
<simplew> Quintasan: where
<Quintasan> trzeba == need or something along those lines
<Quintasan> simplew: everywhere
<Quintasan> vHanda: Basically the file I wanted to find tells me what I need to know to pass the second test on my uni
<Quintasan> instead Nepomuk gives me how to use vim like a pro
<Quintasan> But that's not the problem
<vHanda> :/
<simplew> Quintasan: no its not
<Quintasan> If Nepomuk sucks at searching then what the hell people are supposed to use it for?
<Quintasan> simplew: What? We are working on 4.10 RC1 packaging
<afiestas> Quintasan: search, vHanda means that it must be improved
<vHanda> Quintasan: let me rephrase that, it sucks at "text" based searching
<simplew> Quintasan: its not everywhere
<simplew> Quintasan: i dont see it
<Quintasan> simplew: I said we are WORKING on it
<simplew> Quintasan: where
<vHanda> it's pretty good at doing stuff like "files with artist this who are related to that" and other stuff like that
<Quintasan> simplew: On my computer
<vHanda> It handles structured info very well
<simplew> Quintasan: link?
<Quintasan> Okay
<Quintasan> simplew: What do you want me to link you to? The source?
<simplew> Quintasan: packages
<Quintasan> We. Are. Working. On. Them.
<Quintasan> this
<Quintasan> is equal to
<Quintasan> They are not done yet
<Quintasan> Meaning, you can't get them now
<simplew> Quintasan: so where are the existing ones?
<Quintasan> Non existent
<Quintasan> simplew: Actually, what do you want to do?
<simplew> your pushing
<Quintasan> vHanda: So it's basically kind of not optimised for daily usage?
<Quintasan> I can imagine not everyone will immediately jump the sematic desktop wagon
<vHanda> Quintasan: As I said, I hate to say it publically.
<vHanda> If it helps, I'm working on it
<soee> hmm suddenly desktop efects gone ... strange 
<Quintasan> vHanda: Well, I appreciate you work, I can see the results with every release but unfortunately I have a number of people who have abslotuely no idea how the hell they are supposed to use this so they end up disabling it
<Quintasan> Don't take it the wrong way, it's a brilliant idea but it lacks publicised usecases if I may say so
<vHanda> I know.
<vHanda> that's not the only thing it lacks
<Quintasan> I was like, hey, I'll tag my wallpapers and see if I can do stuff like "give me all wallpapers tagged landscape that have resolution higher than 1080p"
<Quintasan> hence my question about digiKam
<afiestas> Quintasan: vHanda I don't want to be the pesimins party breaker, but text search and search in general works great to me
<vHanda> Quintasan: I actually like the idea of - Hey gimme pictures of the person with this email id
<yofel> Riddell: use the 'newpackage' script from kubuntu-dev-tools when that happens
<yofel> seems like apachelogger didn't update the bot script -.-
<afiestas> I can't say performance because I have a powerful machine, but as vHanda knows I use it everyday and it works well
<vHanda> thanks
<vHanda> but
<vHanda> afiestas: you cannot search for stuff like "artist album song-name" and get the correct result.
<Quintasan> afiestas: Unfortunately it's standard "Works here" answer
<vHanda> Even though it is such a simple thing
<afiestas> Quintasan: that will be standard if vHanda says it
<afiestas> I'nm not I'm not a nepomuk developer :p
<Quintasan> vHanda: I think the case might be that I'm using KRunner for that
<Quintasan> Does the KRunner plugin for Nepomuk share the code for searching with something?
<vHanda> Quintasan: the krunner one will search for everything - including contacts/emails and stuff
<Quintasan> I noticed that
<vHanda> if you want only files (stuff with urls)
<vHanda> you should use Dolphin/ kioslave
<vHanda> nepomuksearch:/Coldplay
<simplew> Quintasan: so theres no build packages for kde 4.10 available in lauchpad
<yofel> simplew: to say it differently: they're in a place you don't have access to. You'll get them once we're done
<Quintasan> Ahahaha
<Quintasan> vHanda: When I typed the filename with underscores
<Quintasan> Co_trzeba
<Quintasan> it was the first result :D
<vHanda> :D
<simplew> yofel: thanks for the explanation
<vHanda> afiestas: +1
<Quintasan> vHanda: I'm hoping KRunner magic will get some love anytime soon, I usually hate to open anything to look for files
<Quintasan> In terms of indexing this release is like 10 out of 10
<yofel> Riddell: bug 824040
<ubottu> bug 824040 in Ubuntu "needs-packaging: simon" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/824040
<simplew> cant see knmap packaged in kubuntu, why?
<shadeslayer> because we didn't package it?
<shadeslayer> and maybe debian didn't package it
<simplew> shadeslayer: seams isnt maintained anymore
<shadeslayer> ...
<yofel> yay, someone messed up kde-workspace (ksplash stuff - see kde-release)
<shadeslayer> he
<shadeslayer> h
<yofel> and I just noticed that myself too...
<yofel> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/project-neon-kde-workspace_2+git20121219+r47205-20~raring1_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<yofel>  trying to overwrite '/opt/project-neon/share/apps/ksplash/Themes/Default/600x400/background.png', which is also in package project-neon-kde-base-artwork 2+svn20121218+r6-25~raring1
<shadeslayer> Riddell: is someone fixing pyconfig stuff?
<yofel> shadeslayer: last he said that xnox was looking at it, in the meanwhile use the workaround
<shadeslayer> hm
<shadeslayer> how about we not use workarounds and fix this properly and avoid doing double the work?
<yofel> well, ask xnox how far he got
<shadeslayer> xnox: how far did you get? :P
<yofel> hm
 * yofel regenerates the status page
<ScottK> Riddell, apachelogger, Quintasan, yofel, etc; I thought xnox was fixing cmake to work with multiarch.
<shadeslayer> interesting how kde-workspace for 12.10 compiled fine but 13.04 failed on i386
<shadeslayer> even more interesting, the 13.04 stuff failed due to a missing file
<shadeslayer> oh wait
<shadeslayer> that's 12.10
<shadeslayer> erm
<shadeslayer> 4.9.90
<soee> -.-
<shadeslayer> gee
<shadeslayer> pgst code sure has alot of futurama references
<shadeslayer> #warning ret not used!!! WHOOPWHOOPWHOOP
<shadeslayer> that warning also seems bogus :P
<shadeslayer> xnox: you broke cmake
<shadeslayer>  cmake : Depends: cmake-data (= 2.8.10.1-0ubuntu2) but 2.8.10.1-0ubuntu3 is to be installed
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Probably just archive skew.
<ScottK> ubuntu3 isn't showing up for armhf yet.
<shadeslayer> are you sure? when I checked it was built
<shadeslayer> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cmake/2.8.10.1-0ubuntu3/+build/4075334
<yofel> more like... why do you have proposed enabled?
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Built, but not finished publishing.
<ScottK> You have another 10 minutes.
<ScottK> Rule of thumb is it's available 30 minutes after it shows up as published.
<ScottK> Sometimes it's faster, but that's usually pretty close.
<shadeslayer> hm
<shadeslayer> yofel: I don't
<shadeslayer> ktp failed on armhf
<yofel> ah, nvm me then
<shadeslayer> :)
<shadeslayer> ScottK: re ktp call ui situation
<ScottK> What situation?
<ScottK> MI integration perhaps?
<shadeslayer> the gst 1.0 porting situation
<ScottK> Ah.  That.
<shadeslayer> I have news on MI stuff as well
<shadeslayer> first gst1.0
<ScottK> Great.
<shadeslayer> rdieter showed me some patches that allow us to make farstream co installable when compiled with both 0.10 and 1.0
<shadeslayer> that's how fedora is doing it
<shadeslayer> http://paste.kde.org/628184/
<shadeslayer> as for MI stuff, I've been informed that KDE's notifications are on their way to becoming more MI like
<shadeslayer> afiestas can explain more I guess
<ScottK> OK, so the answer on MI is "not going to do it."
<ScottK> Riddell: We need to drop MI from our panel.  It's pointless for just IRC.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: it involves adding code that would very well become redundant imho
<ScottK> When does one add code that has zero chance of becoming redundant in the future?
<ScottK> That's a nonsense argument.
<ScottK> Gotta reboot my server.  BRB.
<apachelogger> yofel: oh yeah
<apachelogger> yofel: cause I have a delta :P
<yofel> ah
<yofel> upstream it :P
<ScottK> Back.
<apachelogger> yofel: I think it is configuration delta
<yofel> ah
<apachelogger> if you were using a config file.... :P
<yofel> what for though?
<apachelogger> dunno
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> something appears misconfigured
<yofel> I know that you needed a credentials file, but I hacked that together (thanks for reminding me I should do that properly...)
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> the path for the file I suppose
<apachelogger> lp = Launchpad.login_with(consumer_name='newpackage', service_root='staging', credentials_file="./statging_credfile.txt")
<xnox> shadeslayer: did i?
<apachelogger> with typo even, lol
<shadeslayer> xnox: possibly archive skew according to ScottK
<apachelogger> <- best at typing typos
<xnox> shadeslayer: did something actually fail to build in the archive?
<shadeslayer> xnox: most of ktp on armhf
<yofel> apachelogger: can you run the script with KUBUNTU_DEV_TOOLS_CREDENTIALS=<path> set?
<xnox> shadeslayer: is that source package name?
<shadeslayer> xnox: for eg : https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ktp-call-ui/0.5.2-0ubuntu1
<apachelogger> I suppose
<yofel> then the script should figure it out itself now...
<apachelogger> ah, lol, I am smarter than I look
<apachelogger> I actually have the diff in a branch from which it is invoked
<shadeslayer> xnox: hm, I rebuilt https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ktp-filetransfer-handler/0.5.2-0ubuntu1/+build/4072486
<shadeslayer> so all is well
<shadeslayer> archive skew 
<shadeslayer> funnily enough I could retry one build out of the 9 that failed
<apachelogger>     from KubuntuDevTools.launchpad import KDTLaunchpad
<apachelogger> ImportError: No module named KubuntuDevTools.launchpad
<apachelogger> ...............................................................................................................
<apachelogger> <3 python
<apachelogger> yofel: how do I make it find the module?
<yofel> either intall the package or set $PYTHONPATH to the module dir
<shadeslayer> could someone retry https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ktp-call-ui/0.5.2-0ubuntu1/+build/4072466 https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ktp-contact-runner/0.5.2-0ubuntu1/+build/4072482 https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ktp-contact-applet/0.5.2-0ubuntu1/+build/4072474 
<apachelogger> yofel: http://paste.kde.org/628208/
<yofel> *blink*
<yofel> apachelogger: dunno, I don't see anything wrong o.O
<apachelogger> tell that to the python
<yofel> what version of launchpad lib is that? (only thing I can think of that could cause this)
<apachelogger> 1.6.0-0ubuntu1
<yofel> I guess this needs to me more compatible :/
<yofel> if the option isn't needed throw it out for now, I'll look at it tomorrow
<apachelogger> I guess this needs less python and more sanity
<apachelogger> http://paste.kde.org/628220/
<apachelogger> yofel: consumer_name==application_name according to my old delta
<yofel> ok, we should go with consumer_name then as the new lplib has that too
<yofel> I'll agree that this needs more sanity though..
<apachelogger> http://paste.kde.org/628226/
<yofel> @_@
<apachelogger> I agree
<yofel> I'm too tired to debug this now, sorry
<apachelogger> first you break it and then you are too tired :P
<apachelogger> kubotu: how do I configure plugins again?
<apachelogger> I broke it
<apachelogger> kubotu: hi
<kubotu> hello apachelogger
<yofel> don't ask me to debug python at 11:40 PM when I have work the next day -.-
<apachelogger> we need to get you a better job it appears :)
<yofel> I'll see if I can get this to work in lucid tomorrow
<apachelogger> kubotu: help config add
<kubotu> config add <values> to <key> => add values <values> to key <key> if <key> is an array
<apachelogger> kubotu: config add newpackage to plugins.blacklist
<kubotu> plugins.blacklist: azgame, chucknorris, deepthoughts, delicious, dice, digg, fortune, freshmeat, geoip, imdb, math, roulette, slashdot, spell, theyfightcrime, threat, wheeloffortune, dictclient, dict, realm, grouphug, bash, cal, weather, rot, hl2, wow, tube, url, remotectl, linkbot, babel, figlet, debug, quiz, forecast, newpackage
<kubotu> this config change will take effect on the next rescan
<apachelogger> kubotu: rescan
<kubotu> saving ...
<kubotu> rescanning ...
<kubotu> done. 10 core modules loaded; 57 plugins loaded; 32 plugins ignored; 1 plugin failed to load
<apachelogger> kubotu: thank you
<apachelogger> all the flame wars on ubuntu-devel make me tried :)
 * yofel wonders what sphinx is
<apachelogger> http://www.guardians.net/egypt/sphinx/ intertubes to the rescue
<apachelogger> Riddell, ScottK: committed kdm removal
<Riddell> thanks apachelogger 
<xnox> shadeslayer: all good?
<apachelogger> s/kdm/kdm plymouth handover support/ ^^
<kubotu> apachelogger meant: "Riddell, ScottK: committed kdm plymouth handover support removal"
<Riddell> 20:17 < xnox> doko: Riddell: cmake uploaded, if packages use standard FindPythonLibs & PYTHON_INCLUDE_DIRS they should be all multi-arch ready.... if not  patch them to use system FindPythonLibs & PYTHON_INCLUDE_DIRS (instead of _DIR or _PATH)
<shadeslayer> xnox: yep
<Riddell> folks I'm away for Thursday, good luck going the ninja thing with rc 1
<shadeslayer> have fun :)
#kubuntu-devel 2012-12-20
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1080861] package qt4-doc-html (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: cannot copy extracted data... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1080861 (by heathhensh)
<ScottK> xnox: Is the cmake patch upstreamed?
<soee> good morning
<yofel> could someone please look at armhf build https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/avogadro/1.0.3-5ubuntu4/+build/4076596 and tell me what I did wrong o.O?
<apachelogger> yofel: it includes GLES and GL
<persia> Looks like fallout from rebuilding lots of stuff for GLES rather than GL, but I would have expected that to be abstracted at a Qt level
<yofel> ah, I did notice that it included both - but I have no clue why it does..
 * yofel -> lunch
<apachelogger> persia: it's more painful to do drawing using Qt4's regular drawing API than by writing a shader
<apachelogger> though you could indeed abstract GL in parctise it rarely makes sense 
 * persia dreams of the QtGL abstraction layer
<apachelogger> in fact that goes away somewhat entirely in Qt5
<persia> Anyway, probably have to make a GL vs. GLEZs decision for now (unfortunate, as there are devices for both APIs for that architecture)
<apachelogger> as with QML you are encouraged to write GL shaders directly
<apachelogger> yofel: btw, I had a dream about release packaging automation last night
<apachelogger> ah, I was running proposed, that's why my initramfs broke over i915
<jussi> o/
<jussi> gles is the way forward imho...
 * persia mumbles something about having GL-supporting devices for every architecture supported by Ubuntu in pluggable form-factors that work on other folks hardware too
<yofel> apachelogger: as in making our process better or a completely different one?
<apachelogger> better
<apachelogger> someone runs a cron that ignites mad automation
<yofel> what for?
<apachelogger> updates tars from ftpmaster (triggering version bumps and rebuilds accordingly), updates branches from bzr (triggering rebuilds accordingly), rebuilds whatever needs rebuilds and uploads wahtever needs uploading
<apachelogger> so it becomes continous integration and the intended workflow is: throw random change at bzr->see if it works (for 99% of the problems)
<yofel> would need an untrusted pgp key, but I guess doable if someone finds the time to implement it
<yofel> and don't look at me - my vacation todo list is pretty full as it is
<apachelogger> define untrusted
<yofel> passwordless
<yofel> or how would you upload packages from cron?
<apachelogger> one can script the way out of that
<persia> apachelogger: Don't run a cron: rather take the notication from upstream VCS when the release is tagged, and drive from that.
<apachelogger> plus since only one person in theory has access it matters little
<apachelogger> persia: what notification?
<persia> apachelogger: Which VCS are you using?
<apachelogger> le git
 * persia tries to track down that bit of code
<apachelogger> well, the point is that tarballs get rerolled ever so often between official tagging and actual release
<yofel> which reminds me that we need something that shows us post-release commits to the bugfix branches in kde
<apachelogger> so IMO the most reliable way is to simply check checksums of the tars and if they changed, update them bumping the version
<persia> Add a post-receive hook, which can be an arbitrary shell script.  Have it wget something as a trigger.
<yofel> to find 4.9.5+ commits etc.
<persia> Better yet, have it send an IRC message or do something else everyone can use.
<apachelogger> persia: KDE has that
<apachelogger> IRC messages require someone to do something though
<persia> Yeah, it's the tarball re-rolling bit that gets in the way.
<persia> Why?  Bots can subscribe to IRC messages...
<persia> What's the notice procedure when the re-rolling is complete?  Posting on a web page?  Mail?
<apachelogger> mail on private list
<yofel> well, usually kde-release is CC'd
<persia> Does anyone on that private list use a mail filter?
<persia> Have one of those folk trigger something when the magic message is received (maybe provide automation to the release team to ensure it is a machine-readable message), and then trigger from that.
<apachelogger> single point of failure
<persia> And a cronjob isn't?
<apachelogger> I want this to have as few requirements and as few failure points as possible
<apachelogger> persia: not if the system it invokes is so simple that you can just as well invoke it by hand or setup another builder on another machine
<yofel> hm... do we have a team-internal dev TODO list? The blueprints are more about release work
<persia> OK.  I just don't like polling.  I think it damages the planet.
<apachelogger> yofel: no, how would a team-internal list be different?
<yofel> apachelogger: I mean for stuff like our support scripts - where to keep that todo list?
<yofel> I'll put some notes on the pad for now
<apachelogger> persia: I'd usually agree, but in this case simplicity takes lead ^^
<apachelogger> persia: on a related note ... we'd also have to somehow watch bzr changes
<persia> I know lots less about bzr hooks, but I hear they exist.
<apachelogger> yeah they do
<apachelogger> but I doubt we get one on launchpad
<apachelogger> so those needed to be client side (ewww) or mail filtering again
<persia> I think LP supports them: at least there are several LP-hosted branches with notifications, etc.
<yofel> I wouldn't mind to have a mailing list for our commits actually...
<apachelogger> persia: yeah there are email notifications
<apachelogger> yofel: set a mailing list for ~kubuntu-packagers
<yofel> yeah
<yofel> that and change the subscription settings IIRC
<apachelogger> ohm
<apachelogger> hf with the 300 branches
<yofel> shouldn't be hard to script
<apachelogger> if one can script that :P
<apachelogger> which reminds me
<apachelogger> yofel: newpackage still broken :P
<yofel> the API is junk in some places, but overall it's good
<apachelogger> also it's not working :P
<yofel> apachelogger: right, on todays todo list, I'll get to it later...
 * apachelogger draws diagrams
<apachelogger> ah yes, I forgot
 * yofel makes a lucid chroot in the meanwhile
<apachelogger> so then you have the second piece which continuously builds the build status page
<apachelogger> completely independent of the builder, so that can run on another machine etc.
<apachelogger> and finally the conflictchecker which builds a list of all binary packages supposed to be built, installs those in a clean chroot from a stable version, then tries to upgrade
<yofel> define continuously. The lp admins don't like cron scripts that pull all the time too much. Ideally the page would be cached and have a refresh button on it
<apachelogger> i.e. QA for file conflicts and broken maintscripts etc.
 * yofel needs an IRC to pad parser btw.
<apachelogger> dunno what that is
<apachelogger> yofel: and by continously I mean every 15 minutes
<yofel> a simple version of the brain to pad interface :P
<apachelogger> if builder and buildstatus on the same machine one could think about smarter behavior here
<apachelogger> e.g. track all versions uploaded by builder, status then removes them as it gets the data for that version
<apachelogger> if no packages pending -> no autorefresh
 * yofel wonders if one can deduce whether there was an update from the Packages.gz in the binary archive
<yofel> timestamp I mean
<yofel> not sure which of those files are updated when something is published
<yofel> hm, if I find out how to do the https authentication that's doable actually...
<yofel> fun, wget can handle the password url's for apt, so it's in fact trivial
<yofel> apachelogger: newpackage should work on lucid now
<persia> "continuous" as in "continuous integration" shouldn't be time-based, but rather event-based.  Packages.gz always gets updated when stuff gets published (the version strings in the file need to change)
<shadeslayer> btw does this look good : http://paste.kde.org/628682/ : for kde-workspace?
<shadeslayer> or should I install Minimalistic/None/Simple ?
<shadeslayer> hmm ... I guess I should
<yofel> shadeslayer: that's fine
<shadeslayer> ?
<yofel> current kde-workspace git has no themes folder anymore
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> awesome
<yofel> see d4b00fa89292e4dc84ba344cedbaa645ef3ebe9a
<shadeslayer> btw regarding active dual building kde-workspace
<yofel> shadeslayer: ah, not quite, only the default one is gone
<shadeslayer> should we rebuild all binaries with active in the binary name?
<shadeslayer> because we're building with a different profile ....
<yofel> dunno
<shadeslayer> s/we're/we will be/
<kubotu> shadeslayer meant: "because we will be building with a different profile ...."
<shadeslayer> possibly kickstart a discussion on the ML?
<yofel> shadeslayer: feel free to, but looking at my todo list don't count on my much in the near future wrt active
<yofel> *me
<shadeslayer> heh ok
<shadeslayer> ~seen SteveRiley
<kubotu> SteveRiley was last seen 1 month, 2 hours, 35 minutes and 18 seconds ago, quitting IRC (Read error: Operation timed out)
<shadeslayer> 0.o
<shadeslayer> he seems to have disappeared after UDS :P
<shadeslayer> Hopefully we didn't scare him off
<persia> shadeslayer: You can just say something, rather than pointing me somewhere I am :p
<shadeslayer> heh :P
<shadeslayer> persia: anywho
<shadeslayer> so you're saying that the config in /etc/kde4 should override the kubuntu-settings-desktop?
<shadeslayer> then the entire point of custom configs is lost 
<persia> I'm saying that there should be the potential for local-system-config that overrides packaging config, unless that packaging config is a conffile or local-system-managed configuration file.
<shadeslayer> tbh any custom configs should be debated upstream and resolved as either useless on our side, or committed upstream
<persia> I won't agree with that: I think there's value in distribution defaults.
<persia> I just think that sysadmins should be able to set local default that override distro defaults in a way that is preserved accross upgrades.
<shadeslayer> yeah that's easily doable
<persia> Doesn't have to be in /etc/kde4rc
<shadeslayer> just add your path before kubuntu-desktop-settings ?
<shadeslayer> so it'll do cascaded configs
<shadeslayer> sysadmin settings > distro settings > kde upstream settings
<persia> Rather, package should already have an (empty) local system config listed before the disto config, and the documentation should tell system administrators to change things there.
<persia> Right.
<persia> Well, user settings > admin settings > distro settings > upstream settings
<shadeslayer> right
<shadeslayer> that's already done by KConfig
<persia> Thought so: you should tell people do use the admin settings rather than hunting under /usr/share :p
<shadeslayer> I see, I probably explained it a bit poorly in #kubuntu then :)
<persia> At least enough to get the response "that gets lost on upgrade", but really it belongs in good docs, not your head and channel logs.
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> or API docs
<persia> No: admins don't read API docs, only devs do.
<shadeslayer> right
<shadeslayer> that's what I meant
 * persia ignores the existence of the devops crowd for the sake of argument
<shadeslayer> haha
<persia> Oh, right.  Yeah, I suppose it is in the API docs already :)
<shadeslayer> I've actually been working a derivative for the last 4-5 months so I've experienced all of these issues :P
<shadeslayer> and I've seen people ( i.e the mint team ) implement this horribly
<shadeslayer> even more fun is software that doesn't respect XDG settings, like QtCurve
<persia> There's KDE software that respects XDG?
 * persia still has ~/.kde/ and .kderc
<yofel> akonadi would be one
<shadeslayer> :D
<shadeslayer> there's the gtk3 kcm
<shadeslayer> <3 apol_ for respecting XDG
<apol_> <3
<yofel> well, the kcm is good, the gtk3 settings not. Not that you have a better chice
<yofel> *choice
<persia> No, I'm making fun.  More and more bits seem to be in the right places, and things that aren't (like KDECACHE KDEVARTMP KDETMP) do interesting things that would be hard to do within the .xdg framework
<persia> s/./△/
<kubotu> persia meant: "△o, I'm making fun.  More and more bits seem to be in the right places, and things that aren't (like KDECACHE KDEVARTMP KDETMP) do interesting things that would be hard to do within the .xdg framework"
<persia> kubotu: Err, not quite, but good try
<yofel> shadeslayer: how's kde-workspace?
<Peace-> rc is out ?
<Peace-> :D annoying question i know
<Peace-> i mean packaged :P
<yofel> still WIP
<Peace-> uu
<shadeslayer> yofel: still building
<shadeslayer> will upload as soon as it's done
<Peace-> goog
<Peace-> good
<yofel> shadeslayer: what did you do about the themes now?
<shadeslayer> I removed the default one, kept everything else
<yofel> good
<shadeslayer> yofel: btw with the active profile it's just ifdef'd code right?
<shadeslayer> 0.o
<shadeslayer> o.0
<shadeslayer> not a single mention of the tablet profile in kde-workspace
<shadeslayer> wtf?
<yofel> don't ask me
<shadeslayer> http://paste.kde.org/628730/
<yofel> it seems not choosing desktop simply disables lots of stuff
<shadeslayer> yeah
<yofel> so maybe just stick to desktop if it doesn't hurt
<shadeslayer> I guess
<shadeslayer> so we don't need to dual build?
<shadeslayer> yay
<yofel> don't you still need an alternate kwin? or is that now merged?
<shadeslayer> there was no mention of it from sebas
<yofel> well, then yay
<shadeslayer> http://paste.kde.org/628736/
<shadeslayer> wat
<shadeslayer> shouldn't that be "Tablet" or sth?
<yofel> well, that works too...
<yofel> but seems like you still need to double build
<yofel> meh
<shadeslayer> yeah
<yofel> though just keeping it as it is should work it seems
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> it looks as if it merely turns off some kwin options
<yofel> seems we never backported amarok
<shadeslayer> ouch
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> ScottK: should I put ktp in kubuntu-updates or backports?
<shadeslayer> since I would like to get that SRU'd, I was thinking updates
<shadeslayer> yofel: http://paste.kde.org/628742/
<shadeslayer> just to make sure I didn't do something wrong
<yofel> looks ok as I understand it
<shadeslayer> cool
<shadeslayer> uploaded to ninjas
<yofel> amarok 2.6.90 uploaded to /beta for quantal
<yofel> bbl
<doctorpepper> hi guys !!! 
<doctorpepper> is there any way to get kde 4.10 rc on  12.04  ?
<shadeslayer> erm, nope
<doctorpepper> shadeslayer:  why   ? 
<shadeslayer> because we usually don't backport for stable-1
<shadeslayer> build deps are *usually* too old
<doctorpepper> well 12.04  is supported  for 5 years so  according  what you say  i am stuck with 4.9  for the next 4 years
<shadeslayer> on a related note, does unity get similar upgrades?
<doctorpepper> i dl
<doctorpepper> i dont know  since  i dont use anything but  kde  or fluxbox 
<shadeslayer> hmm .. maybe someone else knows?
<yofel> well, it's probably not impossible, but I don't see how we'll have time to do this currently
<shadeslayer> well
<yofel> if someone wants to try it we can give pointers on how to do it
<shadeslayer> we could just run backportpackage on stuff
<doctorpepper> yofel:  is there any plan to  build kde 4.x with  qt5  for future kubuntu releases ?
<yofel> well, we'll first need qt5, but IIRC we wanted qt5 in raring?
<JontheEchidna> ^not all of it would necessarily build anyway
<JontheEchidna> (all of kde)
<yofel> wasn't qt5 supposed to be api compatible?
<yofel> (except webkit maybe)
<JontheEchidna> mostly
<JontheEchidna> an easy example, kwin won't
<yofel> because it uses gl?
<JontheEchidna> anything using Qt3support still won't
<yofel> ouch
<doctorpepper> and 3D stuff  is expected  for 5.1 or 5.0.1
<JontheEchidna> kwin because this: http://blog.martin-graesslin.com/blog/2012/12/the-road-towards-kwin-on-qt-5/
<yofel> ah thx
<JontheEchidna> I don't suspect that KDE will be built against Qt 5.x until KDE Frameworks 5 is out
<JontheEchidna> here's some more stuff that has to be changed, in general: http://www.kdab.com/porting-from-qt-4-to-qt-5/
<afiestas> JontheEchidna: Frameworks depend on at leat Qt 5.1
<afiestas> I say at least because maybe somebody gets out of Qt 5.1 and we have to wait until 5.2
<soee> hiho
* yofel changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | Raring Alpha 1 Released | Packaging TODO: http://notes.kde.org/kubuntu-ninjas http://yofel.dyndns.org/kubuntu/4.9.95_raring.html | oxygen-fonts in experimental PPA (from oneiric to raring)
<Riddell> evening, what did I miss?
<shadeslayer> not much I think
<rbelem> hi Riddell :-)
<rbelem> Riddell, all patches merged on icecc upstream
<rbelem> Riddell, media.rbelem.info/icecc_0.9.98~git2012122001-0ubuntu1.debian.tar.gz http://media.rbelem.info/icecc_0.9.98~git2012122001.orig.tar.bz2
<Riddell> groovy
<rbelem> :-D
<yofel> hm, which reminds me that I forgot to report icecc bugs
<yofel> start-stop-daemon: unable to open pidfile '/var/run/icecc/iceccd.pid' for writing (No such file or directory)
<rbelem> yofel, fixed :-)
<yofel> great :)
<rbelem> how do i submit these changes to debian?
<shadeslayer> reportbug + patches?
<rbelem> hum... how about utunubu?
<shadeslayer> poke the person who last uploaded icecc?
<shadeslayer> which would be you ....
<shadeslayer> :P
<rbelem> :-D
<shadeslayer> imho you should have packaged 0.9.8 with proper patches in debian/patches
<shadeslayer> unless the next version comes out before feature freeze
* yofel changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | Raring Alpha 1 Released | Packaging TODO: http://notes.kde.org/kubuntu-ninjas http://yofel.dyndns.org/kubuntu/build_status_4.9.95_raring.html | oxygen-fonts in experimental PPA (from oneiric to raring)
<rbelem> shadeslayer, i think it will be ready before. i will poke upstream to make sure
<shadeslayer> in which case ignore my comment :)
<rbelem> shadeslayer, yesterday 0.9.97 was released two days ago iirc
<shadeslayer> cool
<rbelem> shadeslayer, soon we will have 1.0 :-)
<shadeslayer> :D
<rbelem> and with support to multiple compilers
#kubuntu-devel 2012-12-21
 * rbelem goes home
<vorian> wee
<shadeslayer> vorian: long time no weee :P
<micahg> shadeslayer: mind a PM?
<shadeslayer> sure
<shadeslayer> great
<shadeslayer> we have a kubuntu_kate_initial_preference.patch in kate
<shadeslayer> but it's not in the series file
<shadeslayer> huzzah
<shadeslayer> huzzah
<shadeslayer> I made kate build
<urlwolf> is there any way we could get kdev-python packaged?
<shadeslayer> urlwolf: its on the Blueprint but I guess we just don't have the manpower to handle new packages at the moment
<urlwolf> thanks
<shadeslayer> urlwolf: see https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-r-kubuntu-packaging
<urlwolf> but I don't see it en the blueprint
<shadeslayer> hm
<shadeslayer> I'm sure I put it there
<shadeslayer> urlwolf: fixed
<shadeslayer> now encompasses all plugins
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Is this fixing the PA stuff for quantal?
<shadeslayer> huh?
<ScottK> I'd put it in experimental and then updates once you've got itworking.
<shadeslayer> PA?
<ScottK> Plasma Active
<ScottK> [11:01:03] <shadeslayer> ScottK: should I put ktp in kubuntu-updates or backports?
<shadeslayer> uh ... I said KDE Telepathy
<shadeslayer> not PA
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> I was having trouble following.
<ScottK> If this is 0.5.2, I think updates is fine.
<shadeslayer> as for PA I'll be putting it in ~kubuntu-active then test on a exo PC and then upload to archives
<shadeslayer> cool
<ScottK> Excellent.
<ScottK> shadeslayer: FYI, I think the new python plugin for kdevelop is not suitable for the archive.  It embeds a modified copy of the python interpreter.
<shadeslayer> urlwolf: ^
<shadeslayer> and apol_ as well ^
<apol_> ScottK: what does it have to do with the packaging? it's an issue we're aware of and that will be solved eventually
<apol_> but it doesn't affect the rest of the system
<shadeslayer> whaaa
<shadeslayer> ../../../../../kate/plugins/pate/src/utilities.cpp:374:71: error: invalid conversion from 'Py_UNICODE* {aka long unsigned int*}' to 'const uint* {aka const unsigned int*}' [-fpermissive]
<shadeslayer> oddly enough it built fine in the pbuilder
<shadeslayer> amd64 builds though
<ScottK> apol_: We have a strong policy against code copies.  They aren't completely prohibited, but particularly for packages with a history of needing security updates, it's not generally wanted.
<ScottK> To the extent there are code copies in the archive (and there are), they are considered bugs.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: Could you have a look at the remaining FTBFS's ?
<shadeslayer> sigh, fixed i386 FTBFS , kate amd64 fails now
<shadeslayer> what magic is this
<shadeslayer> I've gtg for a bit, bbl
<ScottK> In the archive?
<ScottK> Or ninjas?
<shadeslayer> ninjas
<ScottK> shadeslayer: kate was archive skew.  Building now.
<ScottK> kdepim hasn't been updated.
<ScottK> kross-interpreters looks like a multiarch'ed python2.7 issue.  Retrying to see if the recent fixed on python2.7/cmake solved it.
<ScottK> Wallpapers needs actual fixing.
<ScottK> kate built.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: thx
<shadeslayer> I'll have a look at kross-interpreters
<shadeslayer> I'm not sure how opensuse released the RC when smokekde is utterly busted
<shadeslayer> who want's to fix this : http://paste.kde.org/629168/
<tsimpson> so who broke kde-telepathy on quantal in kubuntu-ppa/updates? http://paste.kde.org/629180/
<shadeslayer> uhhh
<shadeslayer> tsimpson: looking
<tsimpson> seems to be libtelepathy-logger-qt4-1, the only candidate is 0.5.1-0ubuntu1 from quantal/universe but libktpchat0 requires >= 0.5.2
<shadeslayer> ahhh
<shadeslayer> I forgot to copy that
<shadeslayer> I meant to untick tp-qt, but unticked tp-logger-qt as well
<shadeslayer> tsimpson: copied, waiting for publication
<tsimpson> right, I'll let you know if it all goes well
<shadeslayer> tsimpson: thanks for pointing that out
<tsimpson> it's a rarity that I get held back packages, so it caught my attention
<shadeslayer> yeah, I apologize for that
<shadeslayer> tsimpson: should be good to go
<tsimpson> shadeslayer: yeah, all good now :)
<yofel> great, the cron job I hacked together for the status page actually works
<yofel> wasn't sure as I didn't really test it yesterday ^^
<Riddell> hmm, plenty more 4.9.95 to go
<afiestas> http://ruedigergad.com/2012/12/21/plasma-active-for-nexus-7-running-the-touch-optimized-plasma-active-linux-distribution-on-nexus-7/ 
<afiestas> we were too late :/
<Riddell> well various people have had it working on nexus 7, better is images which are built from the archive rather than a one off so we can make a full release
<Riddell> but yeah, should be a target for toot sweet
<ScottK> yofel: I don't think you used the latest libkdegames from the archive.  That FTBFS (or at least one very like it) has been fixed once already.
<yofel> I didn't check whether the branch was outdated - let me verify
<yofel> urgh, 3 revs missing
 * yofel goes fixing
<yofel> I thought we had a sanity check for that...
<yofel> seems like we do - kind of, but needs fixing
<Mamarok> maco: please check out my ravelry project I made recently, you will immediately see which one I talk about :)
<yofel> Riddell: do you by chance have any uncomitted changes for kdelibs lying around? launchpad refuses to show me the diff between ppa2 and ppa3 and I didn't drop anything from bazaar
<Riddell> let's see
<Riddell> yofel: I only have ppa2 here
<yofel> well, I uploaded ppa3, which failed to build and I don't get why it would if ppa2 built
<yofel> but I don't know if ppa2 and bzr were in sync because I didn't check
<Riddell> yofel: debdiff http://paste.kde.org/629312/
<yofel> Riddell: I feared as much, can you put those file updates into bzr and upload ppa4 please?
<yofel> note that our automation scripts really can't handle the ppa and bzr being out of sync, so I usually just work from bzr and assume the ppa is the same
<Riddell> yofel: yep will fix, I wonder what I did there that didn't sync it
<oy> can packages from Debian-6.0 be missed in ubuntu-12.04?
<persia> Quite possibly, although the reasons are somewhat complex.
<oy> OBS tells me that xcalib it not available
<oy> which in turn is needed for the Oyranos CMS
<yofel> it is in 12.04 though
<yofel> !info xcalib precise
<ubottu> xcalib (source: xcalib): Tiny monitor calibration loader for Xorg. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.dfsg1-2ubuntu1 (precise), package size 19 kB, installed size 84 kB
<oy> good to know :-)
<oy> thanks
<ScottK> oy: Try packages.ubuntu.com next time instead of some opensuse thing to find out about Ubuntu packages.
<oy> ScottK, well I use OBS for building and testing upstream stuff
<ScottK> Right, but opensuse is probably not the ideal source for information about Ubuntu.
<oy> can imagine, still try to get it working there and then packagaing will be hopefully easier for other distros
<oy> e.g. Fedora, Debian etc.
<oy> is there a policy for kubuntu, that universe packages can be used for kde-graphics apps?
<yofel> I think kdegraphics is pretty much all in universe, so that should't be a problem
<oy> huh; fine
<yofel> oy: the policy is: packages in main can't depend on packages from universe, so as long as it's not in main there's no problem
<oy> makes sense
<oy> are there distribution limitations if something is in universe? the Oyranos/xcalib packages are a requirement wor the KolorManager kcm 
<Riddell> oy: only requirement to be free software
<persia> oy: Souyz (the build part of LP) enforces something called "ogre-model" which prevents stuff not in universe from build-depending on stuff in universe.  Other than that, there's no difference.
<oy> free software should be easy to fullfill
<Riddell> golly, simon is out for packaging too
<Riddell> lots to do
<maco> Mamarok: cute!
<maco> Mamarok: i have not done colorwork yet
<Mamarok> maco: it's quite easy, I varied it a bit from Fair Isle style knitting by tunneling the loose color, makes the pattern a bit stiff, but that doesn't hurt for this particular one
<Riddell> ScottK: new files in the pykde4 build, any idea what they are? usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/PyKDE4/kdecore.cpython-33m.so
<Riddell> one for each library
<Riddell> presumably we want them
<yofel> Riddell: those should be the binaries for python 3.3 so we want them
<xnox> Riddell: you want them in the python3-kde4 package =)
<xnox> with X-Python3-Version headers, dh_python3, et al ;-)
<ScottK> Riddell: Yes.
<Riddell> shadeslayer: have you looked at smokekde did you say?
<ScottK> Riddell: I can look at it.
<Riddell> ScottK: I fixed both
<Riddell> just smoke qt left and then we'll be done in ninjas
<ScottK> Oh.
<ScottK> Ought to go ahead and upload kde4libs to the archive, if you haven't.
<Riddell> yep
<ScottK> You want to do it or should I?
<Riddell> ScottK: go ahead
<ScottK> Will do.
<ScottK> Done.
<ScottK> rdieter: Thanks for committing the kamoso update.
<rdieter> ScottK: trying to fix building against older libkipi now. :(
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ScottK I'll sync the packages I uploaded and bzr
<shadeslayer> on a related note, could someone have a look at kdm.upstart in kde-workspace in bzr?
<shadeslayer> I don't think that change was sync'd to bzr
<freinhard> hi! try "apt-get remove python-dbus-dev"
<shadeslayer> erm
<shadeslayer> why?
<freinhard> because the result is surprising
<freinhard> i'm wondering why binary packages would depend on python-dbus-dev wich just contains one header file
<shadeslayer> Reverse Depends:
<shadeslayer>   python-dbus
<shadeslayer> which looks fine
<shadeslayer> things probably dep on python-dbus which deps on python-dbus-dev
<freinhard> on another 12.04 installation, this action would have removed big portions of kde.
<freinhard> hmm even that sounds wierd. python-dbus which deps on python-dbus-dev
<freinhard> anyways, if this makes sense to you, i'll stick with it.
<shadeslayer> http://paste.kde.org/629378/
<freinhard> same for me on 12.10
<shadeslayer> freinhard: it comes from debian it seems https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dbus-python/1.0.0-1
<freinhard> is there example code for interfacing muon/qapt from c++? or would one launch a qapt-batch process?
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: ^^
<JontheEchidna> freinhard: I guess it depends on what you wanted to do
<freinhard> JontheEchidna: install new packages
<JontheEchidna> I'd recommend invoking qapt-batch if you just want to do a simple install
<freinhard> do i get information if this job was successful?
<JontheEchidna> freinhard: qapt-batch will provide error dialogs, and exit with an error code when errors happen
<JontheEchidna> (nonzero exit code)
<freinhard> i wrote some code for kde-telepathy which offers to install some packages if one would want to setup a ICQ or MSN account but the required connection manager is not there yet. unfortunately kubuntu doesn't ship packagekit by default
<freinhard> JontheEchidna: is there a way to have the user confirm the installation before entering the password?
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: didn't you say there was a PK dbus interface that muon offers
<JontheEchidna> a dbus interface, yes
<freinhard> aka one code to rule them all ;)
<JontheEchidna> it's PK-alike, but not packagekit
<JontheEchidna> freinhard: not currently, no
<Quintasan> Me would rather have PolicyKit KCM
<Quintasan> derp
<Quintasan> I even fail at /me
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: o/
<JontheEchidna> \o
 * Quintasan left for uni in the morning and is returning
<Quintasan> damn last Friday before Christmas
<JontheEchidna> I got out last Friday, exams were killer
<Quintasan> no exams
<JontheEchidna> and then I came down with the flu Sunday and was sick until Wed.
<Quintasan> but when stuff explodes in you face it explodes big time
<JontheEchidna> (that's what gender-unspecified person said)
<JontheEchidna> ;p
<JontheEchidna> well, better the flu this week than the flu on finals week
<Quintasan> :D
<Quintasan> true that
<Quintasan> I noticed the damn sever in my uni runs Solaris
<JontheEchidna> the spring term starts on Jan. 22
<Quintasan> with gcc 3.sth
<JontheEchidna> lol
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: good luck on the exams then
<JontheEchidna> exams were last week <.<
 * Quintasan prepares some books to start learning for his
<Quintasan> oh
<Quintasan> lol
<JontheEchidna> good luck for yours, though
<Quintasan> Mine start in the middle of January
<Quintasan> Hopefully will have to write 2 out of 4 but whatever
<Quintasan> my fridge is still empty
<Riddell> ScottK: recon I'm ok to upload the rest to -proposed as well?
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: How is student's life? Enjoying much of it or not? :P
<JontheEchidna> I like it
<JontheEchidna> I'm at my parents' house for the holidays now
<JontheEchidna> and it's nice to be back, but I do like living not with them ;)
<Quintasan> I'm going back tomorrow
<Quintasan> I like it very much
<Quintasan> but there is one obvious drawback
<Quintasan> The fridge is permanently empty
<Quintasan> its either full of beer and food OR empty
<Quintasan> no states in between
<Quintasan> T_T
<Riddell> you eat all your parent's food?
<Quintasan> Riddell: I eat all of my food at my flat in Wroclaw
<Quintasan> I can't possibly eat 5 people's worth of food
<Quintasan> I can't even possibly have that much
<Riddell> oh a drawback to living away from your parents is the empty fridge
<Quintasan> yeah
<Riddell> yes I do still have a key to my parent's home incase my fridge is ever empty :)
<Quintasan> I somehow can't imagine you going back home just for food :P
<Riddell> well incase my car isn't in my driveway too
<Quintasan> brb
<Riddell> which is quite a lot since I don't have a car or a driveway
<JontheEchidna> ;)
<Quintasan> :D
<Quintasan> http://jriddell.org/diary/?p=106
<Quintasan> my god
<Quintasan> Riddell: This made my day :D
<Riddell> yeah it's more fun than the phone bills or junior football league scores I get to that e-mail address :)
<Quintasan> >phone bills
<Quintasan> Why not pay them? :P
<Quintasan> wth
<Quintasan> yofel: okular is marked as ftbfs yet log says otherwise
<Riddell> Quintasan: it's the missing file
<Quintasan> oh
<Riddell> except I do install that file in okular.manpages and added a not-installed file with it
<Riddell> so I'm a bit confused but not overly worried
 * Riddell out leaving the packages to upload
<yofel> Riddell: how did you batch upload the beta for quantal last time?
<ScottK> yofel: I don't think it will work this time.
<yofel> ScottK: why not?
<ScottK> Last time we blocked kde4libs transition and that was enough.
<yofel> ScottK: I'm talking about the backports
<ScottK> Since there shouldn't be any new symbols in the RC, the older kde4libs should be sufficient so other stuff won't get blocked.
<ScottK> Oh.
<ScottK> Sorry, wrong topic.
<ScottK> Nevermind then.
 * yofel just made his own script anyway
<Quintasan> ...
<Quintasan> I just found out there is MPRIS runner
 * Quintasan has even less reasons to use dolphin
 * ScottK just fixed nepomuk on his laptop.  It's been dead for weeks and I couldn't figure out why.  It turns out reading the last bit of /.kde/share/apps/nepomuk/repository/main/data/virtuosobackend/soprano-virtuoso.log told me how to fix it.
<ScottK> Surely that's not something we actually expect users to do?
<yofel> usually not, but 4.10 requires users to press the power button to reboot after install too, so that still sounds reasonable.
<Quintasan> It's empty here
<Quintasan> Does it mean it works?
<Quintasan> any hardcore vim user here can tell me if somehow can get autocompletion like that in kdevelop?
<yofel> yes you can - but no, I don't know how to set that up
<Quintasan> T_T
<Quintasan> yofel: there is OmniCpp or clang_complete
<Quintasan> the former uses ctags and the latter uses the compiler itself
<Quintasan> lol
<Quintasan> nope
 * yofel notes that KDE sure has a lot of packages now while he watches them being processed...
<Quintasan> brr
<Quintasan> omnicpp is too hard to set up
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> yofel: I noticed that as well with the last upload :P
<yofel> http://yofel.dyndns.org/kubuntu/build_status_4.9.95_quantal.html enjoy the blueness ^^
<Quintasan> mother of god
<Quintasan> well
<Quintasan> will test asap
<Quintasan> mfw
<Quintasan> this damned tab doesnt autocomplete in vim
<Quintasan> wtf
<shadeslayer> haha
<yofel> wasn't vim completion something with ctrl+p or so?
<yofel> yeah, ctrl-p/n
<yofel> good, finally done with uploading
<shadeslayer> yofel: brace yourself, emails are coming
<yofel> for?
<yofel> depwaits don't send mails
<shadeslayer> ...
<shadeslayer> not dep waits
<shadeslayer> email about uploads
<yofel> oh, yeah, I've already got a ton :P
<shadeslayer> and unless you're a MOTU, emails about failed uploads I'd guess
<yofel> I didn't upload to the archive
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> you uploaded quantal?
<shadeslayer> I thought you did both quantal and raring
<yofel> yep
<yofel> aaaaaaargh
<yofel> we need a sanity package check
<yofel> gwenview and konquest didn't get updated
<shadeslayer> 0.o
<yofel> I'll upload them
<Quintasan> WHY
<Quintasan> DID
<Quintasan> TAB STOP AUTOCOMPLETING
<shadeslayer> afaik vim uses Ctrl_N
<yofel> (at least those just looking at what's still at 4.9.90 in quantal)
<shadeslayer> ctrl+n
<yofel> ^
<Quintasan> I call BS
<Quintasan> http://www.vim.org/scripts/script.php?script_id=3302
<shadeslayer> I've never tab completed with ctrl+n in vim
<shadeslayer> nice
 * yofel does for very long and odd variables to prevent typos
<yofel> rest of the time the ctrl key just feels alien in vim
<shadeslayer> I've been trying to get clang to parse code, but just didn't work
<Quintasan> it works
<shadeslayer> I was probably doing it wrong
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: show
<Quintasan> but the completion itself is not as good as I'd like it to be
<ScottK> Is someone uploading thre rest of KDE?
<ScottK> 4.9.95
<Quintasan> ScottK: yofel is doing that magic
<ScottK> Excellent.
<yofel> no
<shadeslayer> imho raring should be uploaded with higher powers
<shadeslayer> like MOTU
<Quintasan> yofel: You're not?
<yofel> or rather - uploading what?
<shadeslayer> so that games don't get reject
<shadeslayer> *rejected
<Quintasan> yofel:  4.9.95
<yofel> ScottK: uploading what to where?
<shadeslayer> lol
<ScottK> 4.9.95 to raring archive.
 * ScottK did kde4libs and it's built everywhere.
<yofel> no, I'm uploading missing packages to ppa first
<Quintasan> oh
<ScottK> If you've got the packages locally, you might go ahead and upload pimlibs to the archive.
<yofel> but I guess I could just upload them to the archive
<yofel> I don't
<ScottK> yofel: Even better.
<ScottK> I think the need for ninjas is past.
<yofel> well, not until our scripts really work
<yofel> either they're really buggy or Riddell is doing something wrong
<yofel> gwenview is marked as 4.9.95 in bzr, but I can't find that version published anywhere
<ScottK> OK
<Riddell> hi
<Riddell> gwenview wasn't uploaded to the PPA for some reason
<yofel> hey :)
<Riddell> so what did I miss while I was out?
<yofel> kdepim and libkdegames at least had failing patches, but I can't find an obvious reason why gwenview would fail
<yofel> unless the branch was broken
<Riddell> hmm so my upload didn't work
<Riddell> what's the current status of 4.9.95 in raring?
 * yofel just uploaded gwenview to archive
<yofel> can you do konquest? I don't have upload permissions for that
<yofel> I think then we'll have all packages
<Riddell> are all the packages in raring?
<Riddell> no they're not
<shadeslayer> what the hell
<shadeslayer> https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/facebook-poke/id588594730?mt=8
<yofel> Riddell: only kdelibs is in the archive I think
<shadeslayer> now I've seen everything
<yofel> but as we're uploading I don't see the reason for putting the missing stuff in the ppa, it can just stay in depwait
<Riddell> ok I'll upload to raring archive
<shadeslayer> Riddell: I think it's best you upload KDE
<shadeslayer> *if you
<shadeslayer> we don't have permissions for all of kde games and what not
<Riddell> uploading
<ScottK> shadeslayer: You should become a MOTU then.
<ScottK> yofel too
<yofel> I wouldn't mind to apply, but I simply don't do enough "plain universe work"
<shadeslayer> ^
<shadeslayer> on that note, I got emailed to update kraft, should probably do that as well
<yofel> ok, I think I've got the backports all uploaded
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Can you handle PA3 alone? I'd like to investigate the state of ibus integration
<shadeslayer> yep
<Quintasan> or in other words: "why it sucks and how to improve this"
<shadeslayer> sure
<shadeslayer> I was actually just thinking of updating the PPA
<shadeslayer> since the RC is done
* yofel changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | Raring Alpha 1 Released | Packaging TODO: http://notes.kde.org/kubuntu-ninjas http://yofel.dyndns.org/kubuntu/build_status_4.9.95_quantal.html | oxygen-fonts in experimental PPA (from oneiric to raring)
 * ScottK fixes smoke-qt.
<ScottK> Riddell: kajongg and kshisen never got fixed and uploaded for 4.9.90, so the 4.9.95 uploads hit New with bad copyright files (no GFDL and missing copyright holders).  I've rejected them.  Would you pleases have a look.
<Riddell> ScottK: ok
<ScottK> Thanks.
<Quintasan> OLOLOLOLOLOLOL
<Quintasan> ScottK: I just noticed that
<Quintasan> ScottK: Try splitting the screen in Konsole
<ScottK> Quintasan: Works fine here.
<yofel> nice bug ^^
<ScottK> What bug?
<Quintasan> ScottK: Try typing in one of the screens
<yofel> splitting yes, closing *one* window not
<Quintasan> yofel: try typing
<yofel> oh lol
<yofel> use yakuake, it works there :P
<Quintasan> Can someone tell me why would I split the damn konsole window to see the same thing?
<ScottK> Horizontal or vertical?
<ScottK> Works fine here with a horizontal split.
 * yofel updates to 4.9.95
<shadeslayer> heh
<ScottK> Oh, right, not on 4.9.95, so nevermind
<Quintasan> ScottK: The default behavior is that when you split the screen in Konsole
<shadeslayer> you get a mirror
<Quintasan> It shows you the same terminal on both parts
<Quintasan> yeah
<Quintasan> What's the point?
<shadeslayer> could someone upload https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/kde-extra/+files/kraft_0.50-0ubuntu1.dsc
<yofel> is it *supposed* to do that? because yakuake doesn't
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: I don't even want to hear that you are supposed to open up a new tab for each split
<shadeslayer> heh
<Quintasan> because that's ridiculous
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: I'm not saying anything
<Quintasan> I bet you are not :P
<shadeslayer> I use new windows + Window grouping
<Quintasan> wat?
<shadeslayer> kwin window grouping? the thing where you can group similar windows?
<Quintasan> oh
<shadeslayer> because it's pointless for me to open files simultaneously side by side
<shadeslayer> I can't read anything and everything gets squished
<shadeslayer> well .. not squished, but half the sentence goes out of view
<Quintasan> TBH this is the dumbest thing regarding terminals I've ever seen
<shadeslayer> :)
<ScottK> smokeqt fixed.
<yofel> it reminds me of that wall of TV's in shops that all show the same thing
<Quintasan> yeah
<shadeslayer> hehe
<Quintasan> I bet KDE has some sort of explanation why they did that
<shadeslayer> someone was probably high
<shadeslayer> btw does anyone know if we can change the steps in which KDE changes brightness?
<Quintasan> Riddell: quoting dobreprogramy.pl
<Riddell> mm?
 * shadeslayer wants to set the brightness at 8% but can't :(
<Quintasan> There is no point in waiting for Kubuntu to get more popular - for Canonical it's unwanted child, in practice - fruits of labour of one man"
<Quintasan> :DDDD
<Quintasan> That's from article about ROSA Linux
<shadeslayer> 0.o
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: link to article?
<Quintasan> http://www.dobreprogramy.pl/ROSA-Desktop-Fresh-2012-czyli-Rosjanie-wzieli-sie-za-Linuksa-i-KDE,Aktualnosc,38195.html
<Quintasan> It's in Polish ofc
<shadeslayer> gtranslate ftw
<Quintasan> I roughly translated it
 * Quintasan downloads ROSA
<shadeslayer> dat background
<shadeslayer> all I can see are boxes
<Quintasan> 1,5GB iso image
<Quintasan> ScottK, Riddell: I will be taking some time to investiage the state of ibus magic in asian locales
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> Riddell: have you finished uploading to raring?
#kubuntu-devel 2012-12-22
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: http://wstaw.org/m/2012/12/22/plasma-desktoprD2665.png
<Quintasan> sup
<shadeslayer> :D
<ScottK> shadeslayer: re kraft: Don't update standards version in Ubuntu relative to what Debian has.  It's pointless diff in Ubuntu and Ubuntu policy says not to.
<Quintasan> woah
<shadeslayer> oh
<Quintasan> 12.10 has LVM in options?
<shadeslayer> ScottK: we have a policy for that?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: heh yeah
<shadeslayer> Riddell got it in :P
<ScottK> Yes.
<shadeslayer> okay, I'll keep that in mind, want me to re-upload? ( just needs fixing of control and changelog though )
 * ScottK fixed locally already.
<ScottK> No need
<shadeslayer> oh thx :)
<shadeslayer> there wasn't anything involved in updating the policy from what I could tell, so I bumped it
<Quintasan> I'm surprised I can read this shadeslayer
<Quintasan> but this
<Quintasan> http://wstaw.org/m/2012/12/22/plasma-desktopMk2665.png
<Quintasan> gotta loved mixed translations
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Right, but there's a general policy of not updating because it just makes more diff that we don't care about.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: Understood.
<ScottK> shadeslayer: BTW, ask about such packages in #ubuntu-motu so we can get you more visibility there. (in the future)
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: hehe
<shadeslayer> ScottK: okie
 * shadeslayer sucks at making himself visible
<shadeslayer> even stopped blogging :P
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: oh yea
<Quintasan> dude
<Quintasan> check query
<Riddell> Quintasan: awooga
<Riddell> shadeslayer: got what in?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: kde-workspace 4.9.95/raring
<Quintasan> Riddell: awooga about what?
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Uploaded.  Thank you for your contribution to Ubuntu.
<Riddell> Quintasan: awooga for wanting to look into input methods
<Quintasan> mmkay
<shadeslayer> ScottK: thx :)
<yofel> uh...
 * yofel wanted to check if software-properties-kde works right with py3 and got this instead:
<yofel>   File "/usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/softwareproperties/kde/SoftwarePropertiesKDE.py", line 38, in <module>
<yofel>     from PyKDE4.kdecore import ki18n, i18n, KUrl
<yofel> RuntimeError: the sip module implements API v9.0 but the PyKDE4.kdecore module requires API v9.1
<yofel> I need sip from proposed?
<Riddell> ScottK: uploaded
<ScottK> yofel: Probably.
<ScottK> I'll unblock it.
<ScottK> PyQt is taking longer than i expected.
<yofel> yep, that worked
<ScottK> Done.
<ScottK> Riddell: "For details see the accompanying COPYING-CMAKE-SCRIPTS file."  cmake-modules/* in kajongg is BSD license.
<ScottK> And said license is missing ...
<Quintasan> apachelogger: ping
<Quintasan> ScottK: You know C well?
<ScottK> Quintasan: Not at all.
<Quintasan> hmm
<Quintasan> Riddell: You?
<yofel> Quintasan: what's the question anyway?
<Quintasan> yofel: http://sequoia.ict.pwr.wroc.pl/~mucha/PProg/wyklad07_prezentacja.pdf
<Quintasan> go to page 63
<Quintasan> what the hell
<Quintasan> int (*piksele)[obraz->wym_x];
<Quintasan> piksele=(int(*)[obraz->wym_x]) obraz->piksele; /*inicjujemy go jak trzeba*/
<Quintasan> do?
<Quintasan> ignore the comments since they are in polish
<Quintasan> yofel: The whole thing apparently creates a dynamicall two dimensional array
<Quintasan> it seems I killed yofel with that
<Quintasan> :P
<yofel> not really, I'm just getting confused by all the polish
<Quintasan> ignore the comments
<Quintasan> they really don't say anything
<yofel> int (*piksele)[obraz->wym_x]; should be -> piksele defined as pointer to int array with obraz->wym_x elements
<yofel> the next line is a "simple" type cast
<yofel> defining the data type for the malloc a few lines above
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: see this?
<Quintasan> he knows his stuff
<yofel> but I'm still wondering about the 2-dimensionality
<shadeslayer> yofel: inorite
<Quintasan> oh
<Quintasan> that's the thing
<shadeslayer> as for int (*piksele)[obraz->wym_x] I've never written such code :P
<shadeslayer> silly C
<Quintasan> yofel: Basically he is importing an pbm image
<Quintasan> wymX would be resolutionX
<Quintasan> and wymY -> resolutionY
<Quintasan> obraz -> picture
<shadeslayer> and what yofel said makes sense now :P
<Quintasan> if you scroll up
<Quintasan> you can see it done ez mode i.e static array
<shadeslayer> ohhh
<shadeslayer> ohhhh okay
<Quintasan> and the next excerices ask you to rewrite the previous app you were supposed to do
<Quintasan> using dynamical array
<Quintasan> dynamical 2d array ofc
<Quintasan> and I was like
<Quintasan> how the hell does this even work
<Quintasan> how is this stuff creating twodimensional array?
<Quintasan> I can see one dimension there
<yofel> nah, it's using one malloc to allocate the space for the whole 2-dim array and later defines the types to slice it into pieces
<Quintasan> for all I see he iterates through piksele like a 2d array
<shadeslayer> *nod*
<yofel> well, yeah
<shadeslayer> yofel: though isn't piksele a 1d array?
<Quintasan> I think the array doesn't know it yet :P
<shadeslayer> hah
<yofel> not really, it's an array of 1d arrays
<shadeslayer> uhhhh
<yofel> int (*piksele)[obraz->wym_x];
<shadeslayer> does not compute
<Quintasan> yeah
<yofel> hm wait, how do I explain this correct
<Quintasan> don't ask US that :P
<shadeslayer> afaictl that defines an array of pointers
<shadeslayer> of length obraz->wym_x
<Quintasan> apachelogger: halp
<yofel> I read that as a pointer to an array of int
<Quintasan> I read that as a mindfuck (excuse the poor wording) for new students
<yofel> which defines that 2nd dimension
<shadeslayer> :D
<Quintasan> yofel: Note this is apparently from my friends "introduction to programming" course :D
<Quintasan> 7th lecture I think
<shadeslayer> I really do fail to see the 2nd dimension there :P
<yofel> Quintasan: this *IS* introductory material for C
 * yofel wished he had C at uni -.-
<yofel> shadeslayer: the next line does that I believe - it tells it that the allocated space is of 'arrays of int with size obraz->wym_x size' type
<Quintasan> I don't think this is something to do at 7th lecture whne you spend two lectures introducing X window system
<yofel> that will make the for loop skip exact the amount of bytes for one int array on i++
<yofel> Quintasan: welcome to uni ;P
<Quintasan> I wish I had this stuff instead of JAva
<Quintasan> People who go to IT course have Java
<Quintasan> and people who went for automation and robotics have C
<Quintasan> the hell
<yofel> well, that's what I saw in the company introductions here too, the electronics folk use C, the IT companies Java
<yofel> so that's pretty close to reality
<shadeslayer> that's normal actually :P
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: thank god you're not learning verilog/VHDL
<shadeslayer> I cannot parse that stuff no matter how hard I tried
 * yofel dropped out before he got to VHDL...
<shadeslayer> I did basic VHDL
<shadeslayer> designed Flip Flops and switches
<shadeslayer> mux's
<Quintasan> WTF
<yofel> Quintasan: do you know how C handles looping through malloc'd arrays?
<Quintasan> is this
<yofel> or how that loop works?
<yofel> because it cares about the data type there
<Quintasan> yofel: I think this would be called pointer arithmetic?
<yofel> yes, but the pointer arithmetic does an automatic multiplication of the index with sizeof(datatype)
<Quintasan> i.e by +1 it jumps X bytes where X is the number of bytes that certain data type uses?
<shadeslayer> piksele=(int(*)[obraz->wym_x]) obraz->piksele < that to me reads as : the pointer to the first element in an array of length wym_x sliced off from obraz->piksele
<yofel> that's why the typecast is in there
<Quintasan> oh christ
<yofel> shadeslayer: no
<Quintasan> what is this I don't even
<yofel> the pointer to the first element of data that is of type "int array of size wym_x"
<Quintasan> WHAT IS THIS VHDL
<Quintasan> TAKE IT AWAY
<yofel> shadeslayer: so piksele[0] would indeed be the first int array
<yofel> piksele[1] will be the next
<shadeslayer> I see
<shadeslayer> but then can you resolve piksele[0][1]
<yofel> that would be bytes 4-7
<shadeslayer> and shouldn't it be : ( piksele[0])[1]
<shadeslayer> oh, so that does resolve? I didn't think it could
<Quintasan> Riddell: I'll be perfectly honest
<Quintasan> Fresh quantal install has nothing
<Quintasan> nothing
<shadeslayer> which is why I was confused
<Quintasan> that looks like japanese input
<yofel> it knows that piksele[0] is the first element, and since it knows the data type of that element it knows that [1] is the 2nd int in there
<shadeslayer> smart ass compiler
<shadeslayer> the code makes sense now I think :P
<yofel> since it knows the data type, it knows that piksele[1] is *piksele + sizeof(that data type)
<shadeslayer> right
<shadeslayer> and we told it that data type when we added this : piksele=(int(*)[obraz->wym_x]) obraz->piksele 
<yofel> that code is nice, but that's really not the way I'm used to doing it
<yofel> as usually you would replace one of that lines by simply using calloc()
<Quintasan> how the hell does piksele[0][1] resolve then?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: yofel just explained that
<Quintasan> so wait
<yofel> hm...
<Quintasan> If I understood it correctly
<Quintasan> piksele[0] is not an int but an array of ints?
<shadeslayer> yofel: C is more convoluted than I thought it was
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: piksele is an array of pointer to arrays
<Quintasan> array of pointers
<Quintasan> okay
<Quintasan> that computes
<Quintasan> to arrays
<Quintasan> okay
<shadeslayer> right
<Quintasan> that computes as well
<yofel> not really
<shadeslayer> whut? 0.o
<yofel> you never allocated space for the pointers
<Quintasan> XD
<shadeslayer> heh
<yofel> it's a pointer to an array of arrays
 * Quintasan 's brain explodes
<shadeslayer> oic
<yofel> it can't be anything else as you only have one variable and one slice of memory
<shadeslayer> yofel: also, that's just shitty :P
<Quintasan> yofel: SO piksele[0] (the first element) is a array of ints?
<Quintasan> and piksele[1] would be another array of its?
<yofel> shadeslayer: well, that's a pretty sane way to implement a 2-dim dynamic array in C IMHO ^^
<Quintasan> ints*
<yofel> Quintasan: right
<Quintasan> holy shit
<Quintasan> is it any different from
<Quintasan> tab[100][100]?
<shadeslayer> yofel: what if the resolution is more? :P
<yofel> not really, but what memory address that resolves to is a matter of types
<shadeslayer> erm
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: ^
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: I don't care
<Quintasan> I wanted to know if it's different memory wise
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: welcome to the world where people have images of different resolutions :P
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: sure it is
<Quintasan> that magic with wymX and wymY = 100 vs. int tab[100][100]
<shadeslayer> then it's not
<shadeslayer> but what if wymX and wymY are 50
<yofel> well, I'm not sure, but wouldn't tab[100][100] be on the stack and not on the heap?
<shadeslayer> then you're wasting half the space with a static array
<Quintasan> they will be different duh
<shadeslayer> yofel: that too
<Quintasan> because they have different dimensions?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: huh?
<Quintasan> yofel: but they will take the same amount of memory, won't they?
<Quintasan> provided the size matches of course
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: you can't do tab[wymX][wymY] where the two vars are not known
<Quintasan> I KNOW
<Quintasan> derp
<shadeslayer> okay
<shadeslayer> in terms of mem consumption, it shouldn't be different :P
<yofel> it won't be different in simply amount of bytes
<Quintasan> dude, I want to know if they will occupy exactly the same amount of memory when wymX and wymY are defined during runtime and they equal 50
<yofel> as C has no metadata in arrays
<shadeslayer> yes
<shadeslayer> they will be equal
<Quintasan> in other words
<Quintasan> SUP BRO I HEARD YOU LIKE DYNAMICAL ARRAYS SO WE PUT 1D DYNAMICAL ARRAY IN YOU 1D DYNAMICAL ARRAY SO YOU CAN INTERATE WHILE YOU MALLOC WHILE YOU ITERATE
<shadeslayer> just to make it clear, if wymX/Y are 50, and if you allocate a array of 50x50 , it should be the same
<Quintasan> side note
<Quintasan> asian input is non existent with clean installs
<Quintasan> yofel, shadeslayer: Thanks, my brain is almost no working :P
 * Quintasan goes to bed
<shadeslayer> heh
 * yofel is still thinking about the type difinitions
<shadeslayer> lol
<shadeslayer> hah
<shadeslayer> etc/dbus-1/system.d/org.kde.active.clockconfig.conf
<shadeslayer> xD
<shadeslayer> I don't think we want that
<shadeslayer> hm
<shadeslayer> nvm, we do what that
<shadeslayer> I read that incorrectly
<shadeslayer> anywho
<shadeslayer> morning everyone
<yofel> hm
<yofel> just learned something about C too
<shadeslayer> ?
<yofel> I wasn't sure why piksele was defined as one array pointer just to have its type changed in the next line
<yofel> but to be used as an array pointer it has to be defined like that
<shadeslayer> heh
<yofel> i.e. it has to be the type of the first element it's later pointing to
<shadeslayer> I see
<yofel> otherwise the compiler barfs
<yofel> or actually more correct: piksele=(int(*)[obraz->wym_x]) obraz->piksele; says that obraz->piksele has elements of the type of the pointer.
<yofel> defining the type of the memory, not the pointer
 * yofel looks at kde again to let his brain rest
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> I'm just about done with plasma-mobile
<shadeslayer> so yay :)
<yofel> \o/
<shadeslayer> http://paste.kde.org/629672/
<shadeslayer> just need to make a -dev package now :D
<shadeslayer> yofel: does plasma-active-dev sound fine?
<yofel> sure
<shadeslayer> plasma-mobile uploaded to ppa:kubuntu-active/ppa
<shadeslayer> I'll do the rest later on :)
<ScottK> Sigh.
<ScottK> Workspace not uploaded.
<ScottK> Riddell: workspace is a bit confused between ninjas and bzr what's supposed to be uploaded.
<apachelogger> oh children
 * apachelogger needs coffee
<apachelogger> Quintasan_, yofel_, shadeslayer: that line you pasted should be obvious :P
<apachelogger> it's an array of size wym_x, named tablica, containing pointers to ints
<apachelogger> also the program technically leaks
<apachelogger> so that declaration you pasted is so weird because the code is weird... first of all int* and int[] are treated as if they are the same which of course they are not
<apachelogger> secondly a bad compiler would allocate >=5*4bytes on that line
<apachelogger> as the code litterally says "there now shall be an array of int pointers 5 cells long"
<apachelogger> all nice and fancy
<apachelogger> now in the next line however comes what makes it bad code
<apachelogger> an allocation on the heap assuming that the two dimensional array created before will be treated linear
<apachelogger> it's allocating a memory segment >= x*y*4bytes and telling the compiler it should use that memory segment as the actual variable tablica
<apachelogger> this program now contains the knowledge that an array in C is linear memory
<apachelogger> it all had of course been more obvious if the variable had been int** or int[][], but oh well
 * apachelogger thinks we should all program arm asm anyway
<apachelogger> now coffee
<yofel> thanks for the enlightment
<yofel> apachelogger: wait, on which page were you? page 63 has no variable called tablica - that's a few pages before
<yofel> and even there I don't see an array of pointers to int.
<yofel> int* tablica[wym_x]; is an array of pointers to int
<yofel> int (* tablica)[wym_x] is a pointer to an array of ints
<yofel> apachelogger: or am I reading that the other way around?
<Tm_T> packages on ninjas are good to go for installation on 12.10 ?
<yofel> Tm_T: kate isn't done yet, otherwise yes
<Tm_T> ok thanks
<Riddell> yofel: awesome job on quantal there
<yofel> uh... except kate all packages built by themselves, so it was an easy job really
<Riddell> ssh, just take all the credit :)
<yofel> :D
<Tm_T> yofel: could you prod me when kate is ready to roll too and I go and install them for testing? (:
<yofel> Tm_T: it's done now
<Tm_T> ooh jolly good thanks
<vibhav> Riddell: SOrry for pinging at the wrong channel, are you available?
<Riddell> vibhav: mm?
 * yofel finished kubuntu-batch-backport - comments welcome
<yofel> and I'm off for the rest of the evening 
<Riddell> thanks yofel 
<vibhav> Riddell: pm?
<oy> is a kubuntu alpha LiveCD available?
<ScottK> yofel: Everything built by itself, except for the stuff I retried ....
<tsimpson> oy: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/RaringRingtail/Alpha1/Kubuntu
<ScottK> yofel, Riddell, apachelogger: workspace is still missing.
<oy> tsimpson, thanks :-)
<apachelogger> yofel: oh, must have looked on the wrong page ^^
<apachelogger> yofel: but yeah, while drinking my coffee I realized that I was wrong
<apachelogger> it's a pointer to an array
<apachelogger> so that won't cause a pointless stack allocation
<apachelogger> it's pretty much cheating the compiler though
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1093149] [kubuntu] default background not showed @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1093149 (by Fabio Marconi)
<apachelogger> ah 63 is the same thing tho
<apachelogger> still cheating the compiler
<apachelogger> i.e. it's not an array it's a memory segment, so accessing it via a pointer to an array and then using the pointer as first dimension is not only not obvious it defeats the purpose of declaring it as an array to begin with
<apachelogger> so the way to do it right is either ** (which IMHO would be best seeing as there really is no array as actual data type involved in the allocation) or (*)[][] (to have the compiler help you with not abusing the memory and making it apparent to the reader that this is in fact fixed size)
<Riddell> vibhav: you had a question?
<Riddell> ScottK: you rejected kdiamond?
<Riddell> oh it's a soyuz issue
<Riddell> ScottK: kde-workspace uploaded
<Riddell> kajongg too
<Riddell> I don't see anything wrong with kshisen, all copyright holders in debian/copyright and FDL
#kubuntu-devel 2012-12-23
<robtygart> #Andorid
<robtygart> oops
<robtygart> sorry look for a channel...
<Riddell> 12:20 < mck182> shadeslayer Riddell: I've installed the -rc packages from the kubuntu ppa and now I'm getting this: http://paste.kde.org/630416/
<Riddell> 12:23 < mck182> muon won't start, libmuonprivate1 won't be installed and I'm just unsure what to do
<Riddell> yofel_: recognise that? ^^
<yofel_> no, I'll look at it
<yofel> Riddell: I can't reproude that. The output of apt-get -f install might be useful, or just installing with -o debug::pkgproblemresolver=true might be helpful
<Riddell> yofel: yeah he's gone offline alas
<yofel> I'll upload l10n in the meanwhile
<Riddell> yofel: for raring or quantal?
<yofel> raring first
<Riddell> lovely thanks
<Riddell> Darkwing: mm?
<Riddell> weren't you getting one from Quintasan?
<yofel> kde bug 310486 is still there in rc1...
<ubottu> KDE bug 310486 in general "Unable to logout/reboot after KDE upgrade." [Major,Unconfirmed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=310486
<Tm_T> yofel: I just did logout successfully
<Tm_T> and now I'm on new KDE session, new icons I notice
<yofel> Tm_T: only happens on 4.9 -> 4.10 upgrades
<Tm_T> ...aaand plasma-desktop crashed (:
<yofel> yay...
<Tm_T> aah, it didn't it just lost wallpaper image
<ronnoc> Are there plans to update KTorrent to 4.3.x for Raring or should I file a packaging bug? 4.2.1 is largely unuseable and 4.3 has been out since Sep.
<Riddell> are you volunteering? :)
<yofel> ronnoc: please file a packaging bug in any case
<Riddell> I'd show you how to do it if you are volunteering
<yofel> from #kubuntu : http://i.imgur.com/HgSBm.png
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1085519] KDE SC 4.10 processes cookies differently than 4.9 @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1085519 (by Marco Parillo)
<Riddell> well spotted :)
<yofel> any ideas how to make plasma not show the kde-default.png symlink as an image without metadata? http://yofel.dyndns.org/pics/ext/dupimg.png 
 * yofel is out for a while
<ronnoc> Riddell: I don't package, sadly
<ronnoc> but it's still on my list to learn how
<yofel> kubotu: help newpackage
<kubotu> no help for topic newpackage
<yofel> geh, still disabled
<yofel> apachelogger: ^
<ronnoc> ahhh just read above. yes I'd love to learn :)
<yofel> hm, newpackage is still broken
<yofel> apachelogger: nvm, needs more fixing -.-
<yofel> great, launchpadlib is broken... http://paste.kde.org/630620
 * yofel gone for real now
<skreech__> Anyone knows what the C++ construct  "event e = async(who, machine, shape) (newFunction, a, b, c)" is called?
<skreech__> or wehre there is documentation on it?
<Riddell> ronnoc: well I said I'd help you :)
<yofel> ronnoc: if you do plan to do it please assign yourself to bug 1093339
<ubottu> bug 1093339 in ktorrent (Ubuntu) "Please update ktorrent to 4.3" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1093339
#kubuntu-devel 2013-12-16
<Quintasan> apachelogger: I has 0.8.1-1ubuntu3.2
<Quintasan> and it works
<Quintasan> as in, doesn't crash when I plug in a mouse
<Quintasan> reported and changed tags
<Quintasan> I even tried repeatedly replugging the mouse to see it it crashes but it didn't
<apachelogger> xnox: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1261251 thoughts would be appreciated
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1261251 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "ubiquity-dm doesn't have access to /dev/dri because of missing loginctl session" [Low,New]
<apachelogger> Quintasan: hoorayz
<soee> someone fixed 4.12 for saucy :)
<apachelogger> Quintasan: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/akonadi/+bug/1245979
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1245979 in akonadi (Ubuntu) "After Upgrade to Kubuntu 13.10 akondai fails to register at d-bus session, making kde-pim suit unusable" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<apachelogger> Quintasan: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=326480
<ubottu> KDE bug 326480 in server "Akonadi fails to start" [Normal,Confirmed]
<apachelogger> soee: it was broken?
<soee> apachelogger: 2 packages faild to build from what iv seen earlier
<apachelogger> aha
<apachelogger> two new whoopsie non-dev/QA cards in case someone wants some low hanging fruit
<Quintasan> apachelogger: I can't get used to this damn Trello thing
<apachelogger> add some stamps, they help
<Quintasan> Stamps?
<apachelogger> stickers they are called actually
<apachelogger> oh you can't use stickers, you are njo admin
<apachelogger> tough luck :P
<Quintasan> I don't even know what the hell does that do
<Quintasan> Anyways, anyone is working on the ufw-kde package?
<apachelogger> it adds a sticker
<apachelogger> https://trello.com/b/4zyxwgRP/14-04-documentation
<apachelogger> the documentation l10n card has a sticker
<apachelogger> it makes the card 100% more sticky
<apachelogger> Quintasan: https://trello.com/c/OUuTZcud assigned and in doing so yes
<apachelogger> you could however ask ovidiu-florin whether he let's you join :P
<Quintasan> ovidiu-florin: You are no asleep, are you?
<apachelogger> normal people are sleeping at this ungodly hour
<apachelogger> two new non-dev QA cards in case someone wants to do something in that area
<Quintasan> Unexpectedly I have to agree with you right away on that
<Quintasan> holy shit
<Quintasan> no wonder I still didn't finish sddm
<Quintasan> It's a totaly debian/copyright hell
<Quintasan> total*
 * apachelogger copyrights Quintasan
 * Quintasan slaps WTFPLv2 sticker onto apachelogger's forehead
 * Quintasan throws bricks at apachelogger
<Quintasan> Well, that covers "do what the fuck you want" about right
<Quintasan> :P
<apachelogger> also covers "concerningly rude behavior"
 * Quintasan patches up apachelogger
<Quintasan> kubotu: order beer for apachelogger
 * kubotu gives apachelogger a nice frosty mug of beer.
<Quintasan> virtual beer for a virtual brick
<Quintasan> I won't throw real bricks at you but I can give you beer next time we shall meet
<apachelogger> kubotu: order whisky
 * kubotu throws a mighty fine glass of Balvenie Doublewood at apachelogger.
<kubotu> What are ye looking at?
 * apachelogger waves fist at kubotu
<apachelogger> kubotu: got a problem mate?
<Quintasan> kubotu should respond with "No, sir."
<apachelogger> I am reasonable certain that scottish bots don't say no sir
<apachelogger> the correct response would be /msg chanserv op $chan /kick $nick
<Quintasan> hmm
<Quintasan> +1
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Y'know, I think this bot is going to be a damn huge box of surprise instead of being a bot
<apachelogger> dat sounds dirty
<Quintasan> The type of box that you kick instead of opening and when you do so it opens up and kicks you back but with iron shoes.
<apachelogger> so, I actually wrote a plugin that allows one to use a bot to control the music played by $hostOfBot
<apachelogger> no one using it unfortunately
<Quintasan> kubotu: next track
<apachelogger> not kubotu
<Quintasan> which one?
<apachelogger> wrote that the barca office and Riddell because apparently no one likes Riddell's sleepy music :P
<apachelogger> *for the
<Quintasan> lel
<Quintasan> Actually what the hell does Riddell listen to?
<apachelogger> rammstein
<Quintasan> What.
<Quintasan> >sleepy music
<apachelogger> actually that sounds wrong
<Quintasan> >Rammstein
<Quintasan> I know you are not sane but that's a different story.
<apachelogger> tranditional scottish music http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PXatLOWjr-k
<apachelogger> actually not sleep enough, you really have to wait for JR to answer
<apachelogger> more of the soothing background music anyway
<Quintasan> >Why Does It Always Rain On Me?
<Quintasan> I see what you did there.
<apachelogger> I peronsally like me some serious bass when doing haxx0ring
<apachelogger> Quintasan: actually you should look dat up on wikipedia, I think that song has some reasonable backstory
<Quintasan> Hell, looking at my playlist I can't figure what I like.
<Quintasan> >He wanted to go somewhere sunny because in his hometown of Glasgow it rained all the time. In an interview at the Live 8 concert, he explained that he was spending a short holiday in the southern vacation city of Eilat in the middle of the winter.[1] The city is known for its hot weather even during winter time, but surprisingly it began to rain for two days during his stay.
<apachelogger> was something like he went on vacation to somewhere in the middle east where it not ever rains or something and it rained for the two days he was there
<Quintasan> wow
<Quintasan> oh wow
<Quintasan> >When Travis started to perform this song at the 1999 Glastonbury Festival, after being sunny for several hours, it began to rain exactly when the first line was sung.
<Quintasan> JUST WOW
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> plus it's a nice tune IMO
<Quintasan> HOW DO YOU EVEN GET HATED BY RAIN SO MUCH
<apachelogger> xD
<Quintasan> my playlist
<Quintasan> >classical music
<Quintasan> >metal
<Quintasan> >rock
<Quintasan> >game ost
<Quintasan> >game ost
<Quintasan> >metal
<Quintasan> >more rock
<Quintasan> >mooooooooooooore classical music
<Quintasan> seriously
<apachelogger> I think you just like to have noise :P
<Quintasan> I generally listen to classical music now
<Quintasan> I used to spam metal and rock
<apachelogger> <- never managed to listen to tha metal
<apachelogger> makes me all sorts of -.-
<apachelogger> well, going to leave you with some more traditional scottish music and head to bed http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tM0sTNtWDiI :P
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Night
<manchicken> YES! I finally got Krazy2 working.
<manchicken> Anybody good with cmake interested in reviewing my cmake diffs?
<manchicken> apachelogger: ping
<Mirv> shadeslayer: I haven't done git builds for some while, only from tarballs
<Noskcaj> Is there any reason we don't syn the ktp stuff other than no one has the time?
<valorie> Noskcaj: is it on the list of 'stuff to do'?
<valorie> like ninjas, or the trello?
<Noskcaj> idk. I know very little about the workings of kde
<valorie> ok, i'll look for you
<valorie> ktp=?
<Noskcaj> about 15 things on merges.ubuntu.com
<valorie> ok, I see those
<valorie> on http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/kubuntu-buildstatus/kubuntu-buildstatus.html I see a lot of green for ktp, but that doesn't talk about versioning
<Noskcaj> debian has the same version, but it would be better to sync when possible
<valorie> debian merges are being postponed for the most part though
<valorie> that isn't a KDE thing, that's us
<valorie> because so many changes are coming soon, it was felt it would be more work than it's worth
<Noskcaj> ok
<valorie> whether that affects ktp* dunno
<valorie> but after the first of the year, I assume the pace will pick up
<valorie> trello is sort hard to search, but an overview of 13.10 and 14.04 boards doesn't mention ktp to my non-devel eyes
<valorie> so I will assume it falls with the rest of the postponed merges 
<valorie> if there is a reason to get them done now rather than later, please write to the kubuntu-devel list, and I'll bet someone will pick that up
<Noskcaj> I could try and do the merges if someone wants, i've got nothing to do and it's annoying having that many things coming up on MoM for no real reason
<valorie> if you know how, we can always use the help!
<valorie> Noskcaj: all the links are up in the /topic
<valorie> I seem to be the only person awake, but i'm rather useless for questions except what you've already asked
<Noskcaj> ok, thanks for the help
<valorie> thank YOU
<valorie> I love it when people walk up and offer to help
<Noskcaj> What should my username and password for http://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas be?
<Noskcaj> Now i'm going to have to wait for my pc to unfreeze from compiling stuff
<valorie> Noskcaj: you'll have to create a login to Identity
<valorie> http://identity.kde.org
<valorie> with your realname
<valorie> that same login can be used almost everywhere in KDE
<valorie> note that you can have a different login name than realname
<valorie> and your realname is only revealed if you explicitly allow it
<Noskcaj> valorie, Turns out i'd already made sync bugs for most of them, but all were ignored because of a tarball issue because debian make their tarballs from git
<valorie> interesting
<valorie> that doesn't seem like debian!
<valorie> always so cautious
<Noskcaj> from a upstream release tracker in the pkg-kde git. Just as safe, but annoying for us
<Noskcaj> Riddell, PING. Any chance you could go through the ktp stuff and sync/fakesync most of it?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<maximus> nu update kde KDE SC 4.11.4 for kubuntu 12.04?
<maximus> no
<maximus> who knows something about?
<lordievader> maximus: Isn't it in the Kubuntu-backports?
<maximus> no
<maximus> this the reason i'm asking about this problem
<lordievader> Oh right, 4.11.3. Guess the devs haven't uploaded 4.11.4 yet.
<Riddell> maximus: I'm waiting for 4.11.3 to get into -updates before looking at 4.11.4
<maximus> after 2 weeks?
<Riddell> uh huh
<maximus> soon will be here 4.11.5
<Riddell> maximus: are you after something in paticular or are you just wainting to be 0.0.1 better?
<maximus> 4.11.4 works better
<Riddell> Quintasan: should ktp just synced from debian?
<maximus> i have it in solydk
<maximus> but i need it also in kubuntu 12.04
<Riddell> what is solydk ?
<maximus> http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=solydxk
<valorie> interesting, http://solydxk.com/homeedition/solydk/
<xnox> apachelogger: commented, incomplete.
<valorie> moar debian
<maximus> this the first time i have to wait 2 weeks for kde updates
<maximus> it is a shame for kubuntu
<maximus> one week it's enough
<valorie> maximus: have you thought about helping out?
<valorie> our crew is working as fast and hard as they can
<maximus> we speak about updates. what work? to put them in backports? till now they solved this problem in days not in weeks
<valorie> testing, for starters
<maximus> the team from solydk made this work in 2 days
<valorie> we don't just package stuff up and throw it out there for users to test, unless they are alpha or beta releases
<valorie> but i don't want to fight
<maximus> ok thanks. i know that the backports are empty
<valorie> I'm just saying, if a job is easy and quick, they get it done quickly
<valorie> nobody slacking here
<maximus> everything works good with this new release. to test something it takes 2-3 days. kde makes a very good work
<Riddell> nice to meet your downstreams
<valorie> so what he was saying was: do it quickly, so I can get mine done quickly?
<valorie> I sense a certain air of tapping of the quirt on his riding boot
 * valorie gets out the bullwhip just in case
<Riddell> I wonder what solydxk does that kubuntu doesn't
<valorie> sounds like they just build off of debian, so dunno
<valorie> and maybe use LTS kub. packages?
<valorie> pfff
<valorie> http://userbase.kde.org/Amarok/Manual/Playlist/SavedPlaylists
<valorie> maybe
<Riddell> it is always nice to hear of another downstream but would be nicer to be introduced when not being blamed
<valorie> let me export a playlist and put it in my dropbox for ya
<valorie> oops, wrong channel for that, sorry
<valorie> Riddell: indeed
<Riddell> "In November 2012 Linux Mint took the decision not to maintain a KDE version of LMDE and to stop maintaining the Xfce version.[4] SolydXK was started with emphasis on the two desktop environments."
<Riddell> aah so it could be seen as being a new Linux Mint KDE
<Mamarok> gah who was that guy?
<valorie> Maximus from the Gladiator film!
<apachelogger> Riddell: so it's a derivate of a derivate of a derivate?
<apachelogger> rather fancy
<apachelogger> come to think of it, how/why does something based on LMDE use our packages? Oo
<apachelogger> man dat distrowatch is useless as a metric
<unicodesnowman> apachelogger: distrowatch's 'popularity' metric is more accurately their Google SEO ranking for each distro page
<apachelogger> new python qt/kde programming card for minor fixes to usb-creator (also lowhanging fruit)
<apachelogger> unicodesnowman: yeah
<apachelogger> it's mighty pointless, that's what it is
<unicodesnowman> it would actually be (slightly) useful if they calculated useragents 
<apachelogger> how so?
<unicodesnowman> as in instead of the most visitors to a page, it uses useragents of visitors of the site to determine popularity 
<apachelogger> unicodesnowman: metrics would still be skewed because the majority of users will not ever go to such a site unless it shows up as one of the first hits in a very generic linuxy search
<apachelogger> that being said the only units capable of producing reliable metrics on intertubes-using-linux-machines would be the search sites themselves
<unicodesnowman> but people using privacy focused distros might not connect to the internet / use a particular search engine. it's quite difficult, if not impossible to get non-secrewed data
<apachelogger> Riddell, shadeslayer: didn't we fix startkde not workign on trusty?
<Riddell> I don't know :(
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> apparenlty stuff is running, I just get nothing but a cursor
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> my 13.10 iso says 12.04 in the installer
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> maybe there is a bug in usb-creator
<apachelogger> agateau: http://i.imgur.com/Al3gVM0.png
<apachelogger> width works in .10
<apachelogger> but I think the slideshow shouldn't scale down
<apachelogger> shoudl be a fixed size frame thingy IMHO
<apachelogger> otherwise as we can see the icon of the slide is too far away from the text
<agateau> you mean the kubuntu logo at the bottom right in your screenshot?
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> I think we should put fixed size constraints on the slideshows (as implicitly was the case previously/in other flavors)
<agateau> the problem is: if we don't fill the height then the truncated blurry reflection will look odd there
<apachelogger> and so it does not look silly maybe paint a sunk qframe with white background or somesuch nonesense
<apachelogger> agateau: TBH the reflection always looked odd to me ;)
<apachelogger> also qframe+background may help with the oddness
<agateau> I would agree with you, but only if we can fix the slideshow images to not have cropped parts
<agateau> I am not fond of using a frame
<apachelogger> just give it a try please :P
<apachelogger> but yeah, we have cards to revise slideshow nonsense already
<apachelogger> might as well change the icons as part of those
<manchicken> apachelogger: Howdy :)
<manchicken> Did you understand what I meant about the size of my change?
<manchicken> https://github.com/manchicken/libqapt/blob/master/ChangeLog
<apachelogger> ahoy, you mean spaceships!
<manchicken> At least shuttles.
<apachelogger> manchicken: poke apol on #kde-devel what he prefers
<apachelogger> some people also like to use reviewboard for huge ass diffs because of the commenting feature etc.
<manchicken> I am completely unaware of the review boad.
<manchicken> board even
<manchicken> I know it's a thing, but I've never worked with it before.
<apachelogger> basically git diff, upload to git.reviewboard.kde.org and fill out the review information (target branch, people to review etc.)
<manchicken> It seems like everybody is saying that's the route I should take, so I'm working in that direction. Right now I'm more worried about whittling down the list of items I'm going to have pop out so I can save everybody some time.
<manchicken> Also, if everybody thinks these changes are a bad idea, it'd be good to get that out of the way sooner rather than later :)
<manchicken> That's cool
<manchicken> That seems very similar to what we do with bzr merge requests.
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<manchicken> apachelogger: shadeslayer also seems like an interested party. He seems to be doing some Qt5 porting work.
<manchicken> BluesKaj: Hiya
<apachelogger> manchicken: simply add him to the reviewers then ;)
<BluesKaj> hi manchicken
<Riddell> !testers | 4.12.0 in ninjas
<ubottu> 4.12.0 in ninjas: Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, smartboyhw, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56, parad1se  for information
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: you a tester too?
<apachelogger> Riddell, shadeslayer: which host runs qa.kubuntu.co.uk and do I have access to that?
<lordievader> Riddell: The ninja ppa is still yofel's private ppa? If so, I'll run a test this evening.
<Riddell> apachelogger: docs.kubuntu
<apachelogger> k
<Riddell> lordievader: it's kubuntu-ninjas private PPA
<Riddell> apachelogger: hmm you don't seem to have an account on it
<Riddell> apachelogger: give me preferred username if you want one
<apachelogger> Riddell: not needed right now, was just looking for a test machine
<apachelogger> going to use a blue systems one
<soee> Riddell: isnt kopete still building ?
<Riddell> soee: in saucy yes
<BluesKaj> Riddell, I'm here :)
<BluesKaj> what's up ?
<Riddell> BluesKaj: we need 4.12.0 tested
<BluesKaj> Riddell, Platform Version 4.11.97 ?
<Riddell> BluesKaj: no, 4.12.0
<Riddell> BluesKaj: it's in kubuntu-ninjas
<soee> Riddell: sausy ready ?
<soee> *c
<tester56__> what is the status of khtml? I see it being ported to frameworks 5. Does maintining khtml still make sense (as I understand it can't keep up with webkit/blin)
<Riddell> soee: yes it's ready for testing
<tester56__> and applications like kmail etc. support kpart-webkit as a replacement, so one may ask why all the duplicate effort?
<Riddell> tester56__: probably not but this is free software and as long as people work on it then it happens
<Riddell> tester56__: I agree it's a waste of effort, but for KF5 the policy is to maintain source compatibility if possible and in this case it's possible
<tester56__> Riddell: do all kde applications support webkit?
<tester56__> does anyone know if there are plans for supporting blink along with webkit in kpart?
<BluesKaj_> Riddell, binary packages of 4.12 Release Candidate (internally 4.11.97) , is this different ? , http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.12-rc.php , because I don't see anything about KDE 4.12 on kubunyu-ninjas
<BluesKaj_> er kubuntu-ninjas
<BluesKaj_> already running  4.11.97
<Riddell> tester56__: I don't know if all applications support webkit I'm afraid
<Riddell> tester56__: it's too early for plans for blink yet
<Riddell> BluesKaj_: kubuntu-ninjas PPA has 4.12.0 packages. if you don't see them you're not using kubuntu-ninjas ppa
<apachelogger> 14.04 deadlines board is now called deadlines&quality control
<apachelogger> to more accurately reflect the content
<Riddell> it still sounds ominous
<Riddell> how about Ministry for Truth and Completion? :)
<apachelogger> lol
<Riddell> ScottK: around to quiz mitya57?
<Riddell> congratulations to mitya57 for getting upload rights to sip and pyqt, just when there's a new sip release needing merged in
<mitya57> Riddell: thanks again, hopefully I'll be able to do that soon (also, it's a minor release, no hurry here)
<Riddell> mitya57: interesting how you're into both Qt and Gnome, not a combination that usually goes together :)
<mitya57> Riddell: well, I'm mostly moving away from GNOME now
<mitya57> But I have some Ubuntu GNOME/Unity installations deployed, which I need to support :)
<mitya57> (Don't worry, Kubuntu is there too :P)
<soee> Riddell: saucy update without single problem
<Riddell> soee: to 4.12.0 ?
<soee> Riddell: yes
<Riddell> awesome
<maco> hey anyone else hit a bug where if your screensaver comes on due to inactivity (as opposed to choosing to lock), the lock screeen can be dismissed simply by moving the mouse?
<maco> it's showing me the lock screen, there's a space to type my password, but as soon as i move the mouse, it unlocks
<Riddell> maco: yes, known bug
<maco> kk
<Riddell> or crappy usability
<maco> as in it shouldnt show the password box til its properly locked?
<Riddell> system settings -> display and monitor-> screen locker -> start automatically -> require password
<BluesKaj_> Riddell, can't find the ninja ppa with kde 4.12 , guess i need username and pw , got an accessible url ?
<BluesKaj_> soee, do you have it ?
<soee> BluesKaj_: ypu
<BluesKaj_> soee, can you post it , in a pm perhaps ?
<BluesKaj_> oh , that's for saucy , i assumed it was for trusty
<soee> BluesKaj_: got it ?
<soee> ah no :D
<BluesKaj_> ok
<BluesKaj_> running trusty here
<lordievader> Riddell: 4.12 installed fine on Trusty. Rebooted and saw nothing strange. Should I write a report somewhere or is this enough?
<Noskcaj> I said it yesterday, but nearly all of the ktp packages can be synced. It might have to be a fakesync because debian build their tarballs from a release tracking git
<jose> Riddell: ping
<olivier___> helllo
<olivier___> is kubuntu working with non pae cpu ??
<Noskcaj> olivier___, I'm pretty sure no ubuntu flavours support non-pae
<Noskcaj> There is a custom lubuntu release and a number of other distros like crunchbang that do
<olivier___> ok... i am gonna check that .... thanks noskcaj
<olivier___> bye bye
<lordievader> Noskcaj: I was told that Xubuntu 12.04 also uses a non-pae kernel.
<Noskcaj> Maybe. Wouldn't that mean all of 12.04 did?
<lordievader> Noskcaj: I thought Kubuntu uses the pae kernel per default.
<lordievader> http://xubuntu.org/news/12-04-release/
<lordievader> "The i386 images use a non-PAE kernel. The non-PAE kernel will not be available in future Xubuntu releases."
<Noskcaj> interesting
<yofel> actually, our 12.04.0 release should be non-pae, in the other ones I'm not sure. IIRC something broke there
<Riddell> jose: pong
<jose> Riddell: hey, the guy from UDS-R here, wanted to check if you could please assign a task I claimed on GCI
<Riddell> UDS-R? there were lots of guys there :)
<Riddell> jose: awesome, assigned!
<Riddell> you want to bzr branch lp:~kubuntu-website/kubuntu-website/kubuntu.org
<jose> Riddell: yeah, I called you for your interview if you remember :)
<Riddell> you made me famous :)
<jose> haha
<jose> Riddell: so, I don't know if you could please be a bit more specific on what needs to be done
<jose> I have some time now to do it
<Riddell> jose: yeah let's look at it
<jose> branched
<Riddell> jose: so because our website setup is so crap images can't be attached to a page but need to be in the theme which you just branched
<Riddell> jose: do you have a launchpad account id?
<jose> Riddell: jose should be it
<Riddell> jose: groovy, I added you to https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-website
<Riddell> so you can commit or push directly there
<jose> cool
<jose> I'd still go for a MP before :P
<Riddell> jose: just sent you access details for the website
<jose> checking that
<Riddell> jose: your task is to update kubuntu.org/feature-tour
<Riddell> jose: no major changed needed as you noted but some of it is out of date
<Riddell> jose: I started already on kubuntu.org/feature-tour-new
<Riddell> which you can edit at https://www-admin.kubuntu.org/node/302/edit
<jose> let's be honest - I don't find any differences between one or the other
<jose> just looked them side by side
<Riddell> jose: yeah because I updated some of the images in the theme but that didn't get synced to the server yet
<Riddell> as I say our website setup is a bit crappy
<Riddell> jose: so your task is to work out what images I've already updated and make sure they're sane then update all the rest
<Riddell> jose: are you running 13.10? (or even better Trusty?)
<jose> stuck with raring
<jose> but I can download trusty for sure
<Riddell> hmm I don't even know if the trust images are working todayhttps://www-admin.kubuntu.org/node/302/edit
<Riddell> tsk, bad paste
<Riddell> hmm I don't even know if the trusty images are working today
<Riddell> jose: can you download saucy and install that (to a virtual machine is fine)?
<jose> yeppers, doing that now
<Riddell> I seem to have done images down to "Surf the Internet safely" so from there on you need to retake the screenshorts
<Riddell> or take better ones if you think they're not relevant or very interesting
<Riddell> also we just changed Trusty from rekonq to Firefox by default so you can change the text there
<jose> mhm, I'll finish downloading the image and start doing that
<jose> you're @ London, right?
<Riddell> Edinburgh :)
<Riddell> but same timezone (until next year at least)
<mikeinsandpoint> hi
<mikeinsandpoint> I have a kinda dumb question... will Kubuntu run on an old MAC?  
<jose> Riddell: cool, I'm UTC -5 so I'll poke you during your afternoon if needed :)
<Riddell> mikeinsandpoint: it depends on the model
<mikeinsandpoint> an 8500?
<Riddell> ooh a classic.  no I'm afraid that'll be too old
<mikeinsandpoint> what about a G4 flowerpot?  
<Riddell> honestly no idea,you can try to download our 12.04 powerpc image and try it http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/12.04/release/
<Riddell> "Kontact integrates seamlessly with your address book and our productivity suite." does it? how does it intergrate into libreoffice?
<Riddell> jose: I think you can reword that sentence
<Riddell> "KDE Telepathy, Kubuntu's instant-messaging client" just rename it KDE Instant Messenger, telepathy isn't a very user facing name
 * jose notes
<Riddell> "restricted formats such as MP3 are installed with two clicks" during the install usually
<Riddell> jose: hmm there's a second paragraph about Kontact, that seems like duplications, tidy that up somehow?
<mikeinsandpoint> 'Thank you  Riddell.. I like old hardware, for some reason.. nostalgia I guess.  I want to get a modern OS on them though so they are more useable.  
<jose> no worries
<jose> I'm making a list of what I should change
<Riddell> jose: maybe finish with a quick line about friendly community with forums and whatnot to help
<jose> sure
<Riddell> jose: when it's all done hassle canonical sysadmin to sync the theme
<jose> know who to poke there, so that's good
<Riddell> then repeat for anything else you notice that needs improved :)
<ahoneybun> Riddell: talking about the feature tour?
<ahoneybun> jose: can you join us on trello
<ahoneybun> ?
<ahoneybun> https://trello.com/b/4zyxwgRP/14-04-documentation
<jose> jose: sure, jose@ubuntu-pe.org should be the address
<jose> whoops
<jose> ahoneybun: ^
<ahoneybun> jose: go to trello.com and sign up and I will add you to the board (or Riddell)
<jose> ahoneybun: joseeantonior@ubuntu-pe.org is the email address I use for Trello
<ahoneybun> oh sorry
<ahoneybun> added
<jose> cool, thanks :)
<ahoneybun> and assigned
<ahoneybun> np :)
<ahoneybun> so what has been done so far>
<ahoneybun> ?
<jose> right now I'm still downloading saucy
<jose> my internet connection is a bit slow
<ahoneybun> cool I have it installed, dual boot
<ahoneybun> brb going to go into Kubuntu, been playing Borderlands2
<ahoneybun> back jose
<jose> cool
<ahoneybun> Riddell: you there?
<jose> I should finish downloading in a couple hours
<ahoneybun> nice
<ahoneybun> jose: so Riddell has the images?
<jose> nope, I need to take some screenshots
<ahoneybun> oh I have a pretty default install right now
<ahoneybun> I could take them
<Riddell> ahoneybun:hi
<ahoneybun> hey Riddell
<Riddell> ahoneybun: let jose do it, it's his google code-in task :)
<ahoneybun> Riddell: oh did not know 
<jose> yeppers, the first one this year
<jose> been kinda hard to participate as I'm graduating from school tomorrow
<ahoneybun> jose: congraz
<jose> thanks :)
<ahoneybun> Riddell: I never could get on to the site to edit
<Riddell> ahoneybun: using konqueror?
<ahoneybun> Riddell: tried it with rekonq
<yofel> rekonq should be able to log in
<yofel> though the site was kinda broken in rekonq lately for me
<ahoneybun> if you could send me the log in 
<ahoneybun> yofel: logged in but did not look anydifferent I could not edit
<Riddell> ahoneybun: you need to both get past the http auth and the drupal login
<yofel> how did you try to edit? you need to go through the admin section and edit the content pages from there
<Riddell> two passwords
<ahoneybun> yofel: looked like the normal site
<ahoneybun> no options
<yofel> you should've had more menu items on the right
<ahoneybun> nope
<yofel> ok, pm
<ahoneybun> maybe try konqueror
<yofel> hm, I can log in with both rekonq and konqueror
<yofel> rekonq just can't execute some of the javascript properly
<jose> it's quite clear I can't login to drupal on Firefox :P
<ahoneybun> konq skips the login
<ahoneybun> must have took the save pass from rekonq
<yofel> it won't ask you the htaccess one again if you tried it once
<yofel> (IIRC)
<yofel> now go to /user and log in again
<ahoneybun> orry, unrecognized username or password.
<ahoneybun> S
<yofel> user admin and password that I gave you o.O?
<ahoneybun> the second pass yea
<yofel> can't be, works for me :S
<yofel> you are using rekonq or konqueror?
<ahoneybun> idk then
<ahoneybun> tried both
<ahoneybun> same thing
<yofel> @_@
<ahoneybun> double check it
<ahoneybun> the pass I mean
<ahoneybun> odd
<ahoneybun> I copy and paste it and it worked
<yofel> heh
<ahoneybun> all I can do it edit the info of the admin account
<yofel> go to administer->content
<ahoneybun> I se
<ahoneybun> e
<yofel> there you should be able all pages (except for what's part of the template)
<yofel> ... able to edit all ...
<ahoneybun> very nice
<ahoneybun> darn now I can do this but it is jose job lol
<jose> :P
<ahoneybun> still now I can log in right lol
<yofel> well, he's updating the feature-tour. We *did* take that out of the template, but now that we can't add any file attachement to the pages we might as well put it back there -.-
<ahoneybun> that would be
<ahoneybun> nice
<Riddell> I'd rather keep it in the CMS so we can easily update the text if not the images
<ahoneybun> Riddell: cool with you if I take screenies and give them to jose?
<ahoneybun> sorry had to restart
<Riddell> ahoneybun: sure
<Riddell> ahoneybun: did you see valorie got it sorted to move docs to the kde wiki?
#kubuntu-devel 2013-12-17
<ahoneybun> I saw she posted it on trello did not know if it was for sure or not
<ahoneybun> that is excellent news
<Riddell> so I'd say you can start to move the docs over any time you want
<ahoneybun> what is the location we can move them>
<ahoneybun> is there a set url? or do we make it 
<Riddell> best check with valorie 
<Riddell> but based on amarok being at http://userbase.kde.org/Amarok/Manual I'd say http://userbase.kde.org/Kubuntu
<ahoneybun> well I made one on KubuntuDocs
<ahoneybun> darn
<ahoneybun> I did not save yet
<ahoneybun> and make a subpage
<ahoneybun> Riddell: http://userbase.kde.org/Kubuntu/Docs?
<Riddell> I don't think there's any need for the /Docs on it, docs are the only thing on that site
<ahoneybun> true
<ahoneybun> http://userbase.kde.org/Kubuntu
<Riddell> lovely
<ahoneybun> I love the font
<Riddell> Oxygen font?
<ahoneybun> yea
<ahoneybun> omg mediawiki is so much better
<ahoneybun> so much more tools
<ahoneybun> I have the main page and the welcome page pretty much carried over
<Riddell> :)
<ahoneybun> omg you can edit piece by piece
<Riddell> \o/
<ahoneybun> amazing
<ahoneybun> well
<ahoneybun> got the main page, welcome, and basic
<ahoneybun> I have messed with KDE Connect and can confirm it works on my HTC One on CyanogenMod which is cool
<Riddell> yay
<ahoneybun> yep pretty sweet
<ahoneybun> I love that under construction sign lol
<Riddell> oh dear, I don't think I'll blog this e-mail http://pastebin.kde.org/px1njjo33
<apachelogger> you do need a better spam filter :P
<apachelogger> agateau: what did you want to use discourse for? mailing list replacement?
 * ahoneybun is very excited about mediawiki now
<ahoneybun> how do you do the include thing on this page https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/KubuntuDocs/Basic on mediawiki?
<ahoneybun> Riddell: http://userbase.kde.org/Kubuntu/Advanced I am proud of this :)
<manchicken_> Howdy all
<manchicken_> Krazy2 doesn't ignore metadata created by cmake. That's weird.
<valorie> ooooo, ahoneybun is on fire!
<valorie> makes me so happy that this all worked out
<soee> good morning
<agateau> apachelogger: yes discourse would be a nice alternative to mailing lists I think
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Riddell> jose: how did you get on?
<apachelogger> agateau: as all rails software... terrible to get running -.-
<jussi> BTW all, Ive ordered a bunch of new shirts, including female models. just waiting for them to now arrive. 
<Riddell> jussi: same design?
<jussi> Riddell: exactly the same, yes. 
<Riddell> it is a classic :)
<jussi> and it costs us less because we dont have to pay the 40€ embroidery design fee.
<jussi> so thats a nice minor +
<apachelogger> oh how I hate moinmoin
<apachelogger> Riddell: did you add kcm-whoopsie to the seed?
<apachelogger> Riddell: and do we create a release wiki page thingy for alpha?
<Riddell> re
<Riddell> yes but virtualbox is making my computer too slow to check it's on there
<Riddell> no not yet
<apachelogger> Riddell: wiki page only for >=beta then I asume?
<Quintasan> Riddell: Got the business cards. They're awesome
<Quintasan> I think I messed up country code but nothing you can't fix with a pen
<Riddell> apachelogger: we do want one for alphas, whoopsie and 4.12 are nice additions
<Riddell> Quintasan: country code?
<apachelogger> Riddell: going to create that in a bit then
<Quintasan> Riddell: +44 instead +48 
<Quintasan> instead of*
<Riddell> oh, meh, sorry
<Riddell> apachelogger: well good news is kde-config-whoopsie is installed on the image
<Riddell> bad news is that while kde loads fine on virtualbox on a live system it doesn't
<apachelogger> :O
<Riddell> ubiquity gives an error http://starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/ubiquity.log
<apachelogger> Riddell: after install?
<apachelogger> ^ try kubuntu didn't work for me in vbox either
<Riddell> apachelogger: no after you select to Try Kubuntu at the first screen
<Riddell> apachelogger: same as you had yesterday?
<apachelogger> didn't look into it
<apachelogger> oho
<apachelogger> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/TrustyTahr/Alpha1/Kubuntu
<apachelogger> we have a page already
<apachelogger> how magical
<Riddell> apachelogger: but you were left with blank screen with a mouse cursor after Try Kubuntu?
<apachelogger> Riddell: yep
<Riddell> that skeat is a useful sort
<apachelogger> indeed
<Riddell> I wonder if ubiquity crashes because it can't find gsettings
<Riddell> xnox: is that likely? ↑
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<Riddell> hmm it shouldn't get to that bit of code
<agateau> apachelogger: excuses! :)
<xnox> Riddell: no.
<Riddell> xnox: why not?
<xnox> Riddell: unless someone was overjealous with refactoring =)
<xnox> is it not initialised to empty list. i was sure gsettings are only set in "gtk_ui" and not "kde_ui"
<xnox> did you start using "gtk_ui"?! =)
<Riddell> xnox: nope, and gtk_ui is on the image so I agree I see no way it should get to that part of code
<Riddell> xnox: nope, and gtk_ui is NOT on the image so I agree I see no way it should get to that part of code
<Riddell> but if I read that log file correct that's what seems to happen
<Riddell> hard to debug ubiquity-dm :(
<Riddell> is it possible to just run it from the live system manually?
<apachelogger> stop --no-wait lightdm; stop ubiquity; pkill -9 X; start ubiquity
<apachelogger> off the top of my head
<Riddell> you're a genius
<apachelogger> that's xnox' command, not mine :P
<BluesKaj> installed from the ninjas trusty ppa yesterday, but kde version still reads: Platform Version 4.11.4, any ideas? Had to regress the kernel upgrade a few days ago due to dependency problems
<BluesKaj> running 3.12.0-5-generic
<soee> Riddell, can toy send me saucy ninjas ppa? i would like to upgrade here at work
<soee> BluesKaj, maybe you have the ppa i sent you last time ?
<BluesKaj> soee, yes i have in the sources.list 
<BluesKaj> it
<soee> ent me pls on prv 
<soee> *send
<Riddell> sent
<Riddell> the ubiquity problem was a slight red herring, that code is just code that's run if the system fails to load, the question is what's failing to load and why
<Riddell> who can spot why kde plasma doesn't start? http://starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/log/
<Riddell> must be somewhere in those logs
<apachelogger> Riddell: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/TrustyTahr/Alpha1/Kubuntu did I forget anything?
<Riddell> apachelogger: looking good
<shadeslayer_>  You don't have permission to access /~jr/tmp/log/syslog on this server.
<apachelogger> Riddell: also regarding the plasma problem... does startkde even get called?
<shadeslayer_> [+2.79s] DEBUG: Launching process 4407: /usr/bin/X -core :1 -auth /var/run/lightdm/root/:1 -nolisten tcp vt7 -novtswitch
<shadeslayer_> [+5.15s] DEBUG: Process 4407 terminated with signal 6
<Riddell> shadeslayer_: try now
<shadeslayer_> your X be dying
<Riddell> poor X
<shadeslayer_> (EE) no screens found(EE) 
<shadeslayer_> xD
<BluesKaj_> apachelogger, the download image link 404s
<BluesKaj_> on the kubuntu wiki
<shadeslayer_> tentative link
<BluesKaj_> very tentative :)
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: "Kubuntu Desktop    Black screen after upgrade if color correction was enabled (KDE 321217) "
<ubottu> KDE bug 321217 in colorcorrection "Kwin returns black screen on gl > 1.2" [Grave,Reopened] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=321217
<BluesKaj_> think I need to reinstall trusty 
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: can be dropped
<soee> Riddell, upgraded to 4.12 from 4.11.97 on saucy here at work, also works perfect
<Riddell> awooga
<Riddell> still need someone to test precise I think
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: we call it a wiki
 * shadeslayer_ is drugged
<shadeslayer_> can barely keep my eyes open
<Riddell> drugged? that's not good
<shadeslayer_> was under the weather the last few days
<shadeslayer_> and I had a dose of cough syrup post lunch, and the good news is that I'm not tripping like yesterday, but more sleepy
<Riddell> well ubuntu desktop start up fine, meh
<Riddell> so it's not X
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1259577] Security: XML Entity Expansion Denial of Service @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1259577 (by Jonathan Riddell)
<Riddell> or if it is there's something we're not doing that ubuntu is
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: this is on x86
<shadeslayer_> ?
<Riddell> amd64
<Riddell> shadeslayer_: 
<shadeslayer_> downloading
<marcoz> Hi
<marcoz> yesterday appeared on the kubuntu backports ppa
<marcoz> kde-l10n-de (4:4.12.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu13.10~ppa1) saucy
<marcoz> is this intended now intended for the backport ppa ?
<Riddell> lucky you :)
<marcoz> you meant, all my xmas wishes will come true as well
<marcoz> great
<marcoz> ;-)
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: is the language KCM broken for you
<shadeslayer_> in trusty
<shadeslayer_> It just hangs when I hit the -> button to add Spanish from Available Languages to Preferred Languages
<shadeslayer_> aha QDBusConnection: error: could not send message to service "org.kubuntu.qaptworker2" path "Activation of org.kubuntu.qaptworker2 timed out" interface "org.freedesktop.DBus.Properties" member "GetAll": Invalid object path: Activation of org.kubuntu.qaptworker2 timed out
<shadeslayer_> my computer is broken
<Riddell> shadeslayer_: do you get a live session that works?
<shadeslayer_> in a VBox, yes
<shadeslayer_> kubotu: newversion muon 2.1.2
<Riddell> yeah me too
<Riddell> ooh? new muon?
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1261812
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: yeah
<shadeslayer_> waiting for sysadmins to upload it
<Riddell> shadeslayer_: did you try to boot on a hardware system?
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: nope
<shadeslayer_> can do that tonight
<jussi> shadeslayer_: how did you go with the tablet? 
<shadeslayer_> jussi: Haven't had the time to look around, I doubt I will, I can send over to you in Jan
<jussi> shadeslayer_: sure, I can give it a good go :=)
<shadeslayer_> awesome
<jussi> Its nice, Ive a bunch of developers here where I work that I can ask for help :)
<shadeslayer_> yeah, that'd be awesome
<shadeslayer_> maybe they'll have an ace up their sleeves
<Riddell> apachelogger: um "Kubuntu 11.10 Mobile Devices Sneak Peak" ?
<apachelogger> Riddell: ask dat planet
<shadeslayer> apachelogger is being retro
<Riddell> you know I think it is this gsettings bit in ubiquity that's causing the problem
<Riddell> I'm going to upload a ubiquity with it fixed to be run  if frontend==gtk
<Riddell> shadeslayer: new ubiquity uploaded, I'm going out in a bit, please rebuild images and test when it's in the archive
<shadeslayer> will do
 * shadeslayer is still unsure how to determine which driver is active on a user's system
<shadeslayer> manchicken: ping
<shadeslayer> manchicken: do you know if libqapt has an api to search files
<shadeslayer> like apt-file search
<manchicken> pong
<manchicken> To search sources files or .deb files?
<shadeslayer> .deb files
<shadeslayer> like apt-file search
<manchicken> There is QApt::DebFile::fileList which will give you the files in a package
<manchicken> shadeslayer: There is a way… but it is awful.
<manchicken> shadeslayer: You would essentially use QApt::Cache, open the cache, then iterate through each deb file to look through its manifest.
<Noskcaj> shadeslayer: Since you did the ktp updates most recently, would you mind fakesyncing most of them? Debian has little to no difference on just about all
<manchicken> shadeslayer: But at that point you'd be using apt-pkg, which qapt merely exposes to you.
<manchicken> shadeslayer: That might be what apt-file is doing...
<Noskcaj> You can sync ktp-send-file, ktp-kded-integration-module (bug 1212828), ktp-filetransfer-handler (bug 1212831), probably ktp-desktop-applets, and probably many more.
<ubottu> bug 1212828 in ktp-kded-integration-module (Ubuntu) "Sync ktp-kded-integration-module 0.6.3-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1212828
<ubottu> bug 1212831 in ktp-filetransfer-handler (Ubuntu) "Sync ktp-filetransfer-handler 0.6.3-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1212831
<Riddell> oh yes
<Riddell> oh baby
<Riddell> the images are working
<Riddell> it feels good
<shadeslayer> Riddell: awesome :)
<shadeslayer> I keep forgetting that Alpha is upon us
<soee_> hi :)
#kubuntu-devel 2013-12-18
 * apachelogger blinks at Riddell
<Riddell> shadeslayer: that's cos 4.12 is first
 * Riddell bats eyelids at apachelogger 
<apachelogger> I thought .12 aint gonna make alpha1?
<shadeslayer> think again *presses red button of doom*
<apachelogger> ohhohohohohohho
<apachelogger> problem
<apachelogger> rekonq bookmarksies don't get imported into fireringdingding it seems
<shadeslayer> Nooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<apachelogger> not sure how to make that happen
<ahoneybun_> ping valorie
<apachelogger> 'Ubuntu 13.10 should be upgraded to LTS status'
<apachelogger> lawl
<valorie> hi ahoneybun_
<valorie> jussi: I've heard a person on #kubuntu asking where our merch is on the website
<valorie> so perhaps whip up a link on the main page this time?
<valorie> Riddell: got my cards!
<valorie> \o/
<valorie> thank you
<ahoneybun> valorie: ping
<valorie> o/
<valorie> I said hello earlier, but you must have pinged out
<valorie> you sounded pretty happy last night!
<ahoneybun> Yea away and did not mark away
<ahoneybun> But of course
<ahoneybun> You got us a space on user base
<valorie> once we got a few pages the way we want them, I'll write to the translators
<valorie> so once you take off the "under construction" thingie
<valorie> then the tools auto-mark it ready for translation
<ahoneybun> I got the welcome main and basic pages over
<ahoneybun> Also made a card on trello
<valorie> awesome
<ahoneybun> Userbase.KDE.org/kubuntu
<ahoneybun> Yep
<ahoneybun> Amazing this mediawiki
<valorie> when I click the basic link, I get to https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/KubuntuDocs/Basic
<valorie> it really is awesome, yes
<ahoneybun> Got to fix then links
<valorie> Welcome too
<ahoneybun> Yea
<valorie> ok, as long as you know
<ahoneybun> Yea
<ahoneybun> Thanks
<ahoneybun> But amazing work valorie 
<ahoneybun> Getting us a spot
<valorie> that was fun
<valorie> getting us connected feels great
<ahoneybun> Yea we are all a whole
<valorie> I agree
<ahoneybun> Brb
<valorie> and it's good for everyone here to get used to working directly with KDE
<ahoneybun> Media wiki is much more powerful
<ahoneybun> But not too much of a stretch for new comers
<ahoneybun_> mediawiki and moinmoin share somethings in common
<valorie> sure, both wikis, but beyond that?
<ahoneybun_> valorie: beyond?
<valorie> sec
<manchicken> apachelogger: JonT came and saved the day on that apt-pkg deprecation warning.
<ahoneybun_> g2g 
<manchicken> I've gotten that out and I now have no warnings in libqapt with my changes.
<frank1> who knows how to get  wifi working  for hp f4500?
<valorie> frank1: sorry, support is in #kubuntu
<valorie> manchicken: awesome
<valorie> so have you submitted it to reviewboard yet?
<manchicken> Still running through tests.
<manchicken> I'm wondering if anybody's going to have time to help test it.
<valorie> you are being very thorough
<manchicken> Yeah, I submitted many of my changes before to apachelogger just to find out that I completely failed to see something. Just learning from my mistakes :)
<manchicken> C++ is my weakest language, and I'm not going to get better by making the same mistakes again and again :)
<valorie> heh
<manchicken> krazy2 has found a bunch of stuff in libqapt.
<manchicken> Most of it was there when I got there, I'm trying to decide whether or not I need to fix the issues since they're legacy.
<manchicken> I got the QPointers bit in for modal dialogs opened via exec(), that seemed like an important one.
<wifistinks> hello???
<lordievader> Good morning.
<prem_> hi
<lordievader> Hey prem_ 
<prem_> how much ram is reqd. to install kubuntu
<prem_> 64 biy
<prem_> 64 bit
<lordievader> prem_: User support is in #kubuntu.
<prem_> oh..
<lordievader> prem_: This tells me 1GB is recommended: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kubuntu#System_requirements
<prem_> thanks but i was looking for 64 bit distribution because for ubuntu 64 bit requires minimum of 2gb ram
<lordievader> prem_: Sounds reasonable. The bare minimum is probably somewhere around there, 1~2Gb of ram. But please join #kubuntu for support, I'm in there too ;)
<waliarubal> can anyone tell me advantages over standard ubuntu?
<waliarubal> anyone?
<waliarubal> I am pretty bored from Ubuntu now and need a change in distro.
<waliarubal> no one can answer my question? :(
<tsimpson> KDE SC, that's an advantage in itself
<waliarubal> tahnks simpson. can u please tell me something about KDE SC and its advantages? please
<tsimpson> is a different UI and is generally more configurable than most other desktop environments
<tsimpson> it looks nice too
<lordievader> For me the biggest advantage is that I can find things. Unity seems to hide a lot of things.
<waliarubal> sounds good, actually I have a dual monitor coniguration and I am also a gamer.
<waliarubal> Yes, unity hides a lot... twisted part by canonical. :(
<waliarubal> I generally game, program and watch movies. that's what I do. earlier I used to be windows user, but now I use Linux because of freedom.
<waliarubal> I guess KDE has looks like windows also?
<tsimpson> it can look like whatever you want, but its default look is not dissimilar to how windows looked before they went all metro
<waliarubal> sounds good, maybe I shall switch to it.
<waliarubal> Thanks a lot simpsons and dievader.
<waliarubal> can you guys help me with a problem too? actually I have Canon LBP3000 printer and I can't make it work under linux. It worked perfect under windows.
<waliarubal> Canon support is worst.. they haven't answered any questions. maybe you geeks can help.???
<waliarubal> anyone of you GEEKS.... help???
<lordievader> waliarubal: Kubuntu support is in #kubuntu. Canon isn't know for their Linux support I'm afraid.
<waliarubal> sounds bad... but I just can't throw away my piece of hardware. any help will be appreciated.
<waliarubal> Maybe I will setup KUbuntu today, in that also I will need printer installation.
<lordievader> waliarubal: Join #kubuntu ;)
<waliarubal> Ya, I will install K ubuntu today.
<waliarubal> so now I expect help from u guys on my printer installation. :)
<lordievader> waliarubal: Like I said, join the channel #kubuntu for support. This is not a support channel.
<waliarubal> Thanks vader. much appreciated.
<waliarubal> bby, thanks all for ur time. :D
<apachelogger> yofel: piiiiiing
<apachelogger> yofel: kf5 is now split... so I started wondering ... why exactly does each neon branch have the full debian/ shebang
<apachelogger> oh wait, launchpad can't do tempalte processing
 * apachelogger rolls eyes
<apachelogger> yofel: different question ... what do you think about moving the 3000 new repositories to builder and use *one* template debian/ to create them
<yofel> what do you mean? In neon4, we had a 'dummy-ubuntu' branch that we took for each package and simply regex replaced the new package names to have a new packaging branch
<yofel> neon5 had that too IIRC
<apachelogger> right but you still had 3000 branches with packging
<apachelogger> what I am proposing is something like kde-l10n-common
<yofel> that needs non-launchpad pre-processing which we couldn't do back then
<apachelogger> one branch that is regex-subbed at build time to the actual package
<apachelogger> yofel: yeah, so what do you think about doin git now xD
<apachelogger> because to me maintaining 30000 former kdelibs packages/branches/projects seems like a major hassle
<yofel> just so I understand this right, you essentially want to deprecate the branches *and* the recipes?
<apachelogger> I want to deprecate launchpad really :P
<yofel> well, sure, we can do this all by ourselves, if you go and provide the infrastructure
<apachelogger> already there :P
<apachelogger> it's just very much hand crafted towards neon
<apachelogger> which ain't a bad thing, just saying ;)
<yofel> well, I don't really care what builds the packages and how they get to the PPA really, as long as there's a way to edit it and run it manually
<apachelogger> right
<apachelogger> there has been talk of a general purpose build infrastructure btw
<yofel> anyone else getting http://paste.kde.org/p32313f5e when trying to open a mail print preview in kmail?
<Riddell> jose: how's the feature tour?
<apachelogger> yofel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6593706/
<Peace-> Riddell: btw do you know how to start a nested session of plasma-desktop ?  this doesn't work :S  Xephyr :1 -screen 1280x800 & sleep 3 && export DISPLAY=:1 && plasma-desktop
<Peace-> with plasma-netbook instead works
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<Riddell> !testers | alpha 1 candidates need testing
<ubottu> alpha 1 candidates need testing: Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, smartboyhw, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56, parad1se  for information
<shadeslayer> will have a look
<BluesKaj> Riddell, alpha 1 is out today ? thought tomorrow was the release day.
<soee> :O
<soee> i shall test it later at home after gym
<shadeslayer> Riddell: might be useful to have muon on the CD btw
<shadeslayer> unless muon-updater works, in which case, it's fine
<shadeslayer> Riddell: link to CD's missing :)
<BluesKaj> no alpha images available in https://wiki.kubuntu.org/TrustyTahr/Alpha1/Kubuntu
<soee>  smartboyhw is on the testers list but isnt he inactive since unknown date?
<soee> *till
<soee> as he studing hard ? :)
<shadeslayer> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/309/builds/59389/downloads
<shadeslayer> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/modules/qatracker/misc/cdrom.png
<shadeslayer> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/309/builds/59391/downloads
<Riddell> BluesKaj: needs testing
<Riddell> shadeslayer: do you think muon-updater isn't working?
<shadeslayer> It wasn't working on Netrunner Saucy
<shadeslayer> and it had muon from Ubuntu archives
<Riddell> didn't we fix the problems with muon?
<Riddell> we did a load of post-release fixes
<shadeslayer> plz check if muon-updater works in Trusty
<shadeslayer> I can't because I've screwed up my muon install somehow
<BluesKaj> muon-updater works here shadeslayer, Riddell, says trusty system is up to date
<shadeslayer> okay then
<shadeslayer> idk why, but it didn't work on a derivative
 * shadeslayer needs to SRU
<Riddell> yeah we had that bug at release
<Riddell> but (I hope) we fixed it as an SRU
<BluesKaj> shadeslayer, netrunner doesn't use all the same repos as kubuntu , it restricts a few , but i can't recall which ones
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: it was a bug in muon
<shadeslayer> which Aleix fixed
<BluesKaj> shadeslayer, does the first url you posted above contain the alpha-1 image ?
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: yes
<BluesKaj> shadeslayer, ok thanks
 * BluesKaj wonders how different it is than yesterday's daily build
<ahoneybun> valorie: ping
<shadeslayer> ScottK: Riddell muon in saucy-proposed
<shadeslayer> bug 1261812
<ubottu> bug 1261812 in muon (Ubuntu Saucy) "Please update muon to 2.1.2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1261812
<shadeslayer> Riddell: installer keeps throwing up errors
<shadeslayer> and crashed
<Riddell> shadeslayer: err
<Riddell> what sort of errors?
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> xnox: I think your cmake upload broke something
<apachelogger> xnox: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/160121636/buildlog_ubuntu-trusty-i386.project-neon5-dbusmenu-qt_0.0%2Bbzr20131218%2Br255%2Bneon20~ubuntu14.04.1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<apachelogger> happens with every package apparently
<apachelogger> kdelibs for example https://launchpadlibrarian.net/159748514/buildlog_ubuntu-trusty-amd64.project-neon5-kdelibs_0.0%2Bgit20131214%2Br97583~de0aa0b%2Bneon12~ubuntu14.04.1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<xnox> apachelogger: possible.
<xnox> apachelogger: can you point me to the actual source/build-record instead of the logs?
<xnox> apachelogger: there is no way to go from the build-log back to the actual build-record.
<xnox> apachelogger: can  you open about against cmake with links to source-package builds and assign it to me?
<apachelogger> can do
<apachelogger> https://code.launchpad.net/~neon/+archive/kf5/+build/5362429
<apachelogger> also happens regardless of architecture
<xnox> apachelogger: do you also have a link to a previously working build for comparison what's "good" ? such that I don't hunt red-herrings
<apachelogger> xnox: https://code.launchpad.net/~neon/+archive/kf5/+build/5323961
<apachelogger> oh wait, that';s saucy
<apachelogger> xnox: https://code.launchpad.net/~neon/+archive/kf5/+build/5323959
<apachelogger> this one is trusty ^^
<Riddell> running archive-upload script for 4.12.0 to trusty
<xnox> apachelogger: could it be just new cmake upstream release regression though? i'll try with my patches reversed.
<apachelogger> xnox: possible but unlikely, agateau has the same version (built from source) and cannot reproduce the issue
<xnox> ack.
<apachelogger> bug 1262273
<ubottu> bug 1262273 in cmake (Ubuntu) "2.8.12.1-1ubuntu2 broke automoc" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1262273
<apachelogger> agateau: ^ in case you want to subscribe as well
<xnox> apachelogger: does project neon builds it's own qt5?
<xnox> apachelogger: and is it multiarched like the stock qt5 in ubuntu?
<manchicken> apachelogger: Should I fix all of the krazy2 findings in libqapt, you think?
<xnox> apachelogger: cause in my tool chain I set an explicit path to qt5::moc
<agateau> apachelogger: does the cmake package has any patch?
<xnox> apachelogger: is proejct-neon-qt5 multiarched?
<xnox> apachelogger: if it isn't you are really ought to build project-neon-cmake, as cmake package in the distribution has been tailor specifically to the qt5 package as shipped in ubuntu.
<apachelogger> hm
<xnox> apachelogger: i think there are variables that you can export to make it act more like stock "cmake", i've made sure there is a fallback, but it's rather "opt-out" kind of thing as by default i enabled cross-compilation without modifying all sources.
<apachelogger> that's a bug
 * apachelogger puts on his kde developer hat
<xnox> apachelogger: what is the full path to "moc" in qt5? as in not the qtchooser one.
 * xnox adjusts my kubuntu-developer badge
<apachelogger> when working on kde libraries I often want to have my own qt build, this is not working properly on ubuntu :P
<apachelogger> xnox: /opt/project-neon5/bin/moc
<apachelogger> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6595065/
 * xnox points out, that the correct interface, is to explicitely set QT5::moc in that case, in your toolchain file used for custom/prefix installed system libraries, as advised by CMake.
<xnox> apachelogger: you are pointing to the last resort path. in cmake there is Qt5::moc already set to a different location.
<apachelogger> Oo
<xnox> (as in the code path before that paste)
<apachelogger> why?
 * apachelogger fails to compute this just now xD
<xnox> apachelogger: because the one generated at qt5 package build-time is always wrong for the cross-compile case on Debian OS.
<apachelogger> I think the solution is to fix the qt5 cmake config, not hardcode stuff into cmake?
<xnox> apachelogger: thus, it's adjusted to the right one. Which is also, a wild guess, if you don't happen to use stock-cmake with stock-qt5. Both of them are failing to guess it at all times.
<xnox> i can guard my changes better, but your are exploiting implementation details of cmake here.
<xnox> and it's sad to see that project-neon is diverging so much.
<apachelogger> it's exploiting the fact that cmake is not supposed to hardcode stuff :P
<apachelogger> as for neon diverging ... ultimately (in my dreams) I'd like to have it running on actual production packaging
<xnox> apachelogger: wrong. in CMake one should use a Toolchain file for any non-standard locations. Actual modules are, last fallback, not the first look up.
<apachelogger> so you have a rolling packaging so to speak and at release time you simply branch the latest version and have your ready to go release packaging
<xnox> apachelogger: if toolchain file sets all variables, none of the Find* foo modules are loaded, nor executed.
<xnox> apachelogger: please start using multiarch qt5 packaging then.
<apachelogger> I'll put it on my todo
<xnox> cause at the moment one can co-install qt5:i386 and qt5:amd64 which doesn't look possible with project-neon at all.
<xnox> apachelogger: when you'll do that, you will find your automoc broken, fyi ;-)
<xnox> apachelogger: what's your pkg-config? what's your location of .pc files? this should be passed to CMake via Toolchain file!
<apachelogger> export PKG_CONFIG_PATH := $(NEONDIR)/lib/pkgconfig:$(NEONDIR)/lib/$(DEB_HOST_MULTIARCH)/pkgconfig:$(PKG_CONFIG_PATH)
<apachelogger> xnox: build foo is here http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~neon/project-neon5/project-neon5-runtime/view/head:/opt/project-neon5/share/pkg-project-neon5/0/default-settings.mk
<xnox> apachelogger: cmake_defaults and all the LD_LIBRARY_PATH, PKG_CONFIG_PATH, QT_PLUGIN_PATH, QML2_IMPORT_PATH, are ought to live in a Toolchain file which is passed to CMake by default.
<xnox> apachelogger: anything else is fragile, and is free to be changed by CMake both upstream and distribution.
<xnox> apachelogger: a Toolchain file is the only contract-based interface to guarantee correct and expected compilation in CMake.
<apachelogger> xnox: you should probably raise that at kde-buildsystem@kde.org because that is the actuall way they expect things to be done
<xnox> apachelogger: Anybody who uses CMake and does reproducible builds is using Toolchain files (to e.g. enforce compiler versions / editions / pick this or that) it's pretty standard.
<xnox> apachelogger: it's not my problem at all, that project-neon builds chooses to have non-deterministic builds.
<apachelogger> ok
<xnox> apachelogger: CMake upstream, and Qt upstream, and KDE upstream all support deterministic builds, for a given environment.
<xnox> apachelogger: the one who picks the environment must provide a matching toolchain file to make it deterministic.
<xnox> apachelogger: i took special care to honor and not break any existing users of toolchain files =/
<xnox> apachelogger: this is very low priority, as it doesn't actually affect any packages build for the distribution, by the distribution provided sources.
<xnox> apachelogger: don't get me wrong, it's "incompatability" between the two and all 4 parties can claim it's a bug in the other three. (parties being: upstreams qt, cmake, kde, ubuntu)
<xnox> that's what toolchain files are for, to assert ones expectations.
<lordievader> ahoneybun_: Ping
<shadeslayer> Riddell: couldn't find errors in syslog
<shadeslayer> so I restarted and it works now
<Riddell> shadeslayer: what works?
<shadeslayer> the installer
<Riddell> shadeslayer: you started a fresh install and it completed without complaining?
<shadeslayer> well, it's at 93% 
<Riddell> kdeframeworks is split!
<Riddell> now where do we have qt5 5.2 packages so I can try and build something?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: kwalletd doesn't run here on the live cd
<apachelogger> that's intentional I think
<apachelogger> we casper that away
<apachelogger> manchicken: judgement call, technically yes tho
<apachelogger> sometimes excluding a check may be more appropriate though
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: causes issues when trying to add a ktp account
<apachelogger> http://techbase.kde.org/Development/Tutorials/Code_Checking#In-Code_directives
<shadeslayer> why do we casper it away
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I do not know
<apachelogger> mem consumption and stuff
<apachelogger> and you'd get a popup to create a wallet in the past
<shadeslayer> what is this, the 90's
<apachelogger> tho it's le unnecessary
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: yes, apparently people still bother with 1gib ram :P
<apachelogger> or so my inbox says
<shadeslayer> xD
<shadeslayer> Since afiestas is writing us PAM integration, it won't be necessary at some point I think
<shadeslayer> oh what fun : http://i.imgur.com/AznluXM.png
<apachelogger> stop having fun and get some work done :@
<apachelogger> that looks excitingly broken
<shadeslayer> I think the video driver is broken
<shadeslayer> not KDE's fault ( it's using nouveau )
<shadeslayer> seeing such artifacts all over the place
<Riddell> woo, karchive from kf5 is looking good
<manchicken_> I think I'm going to ignore the pre-existing d-pointer issues in a couple of the classes, but I'll update the explicit constructors.
<manchicken_> The d-pointer stuff seems like it'll be a much larger risk in the change.
<apachelogger> mind the binary compatibility
<manchicken_> Isn't explicit just a compile-time check?
<shadeslayer> manchicken_: y u no post patches to RB
<manchicken_> shadeslayer: Still cleaning up
<shadeslayer> okay
<manchicken_> And what I've ended up doing here is much bigger than just a single patch.
<manchicken_> sourceslist.cpp got a lot of work done on it.
 * Riddell high fives manchicken_ 
<manchicken_> :)
<manchicken_> I kinda took the approach that the maintainer needed to step away from this library, he had conceded there were some issues, so I just kinda took over a little bit.
<manchicken_> There may already be binary compatibility issues, which is why I've been trying to get someone who maintains a package depending on this library to jump in and help me verify that I haven't broken their world (or if I have, where).
<shadeslayer> Riddell: full install looks good
<Riddell> manchicken_: just look at the symbol files?
<manchicken_> I guess I could do that, just compare the current version with the existing one.
<vet> hi there
<manchicken_> That said, most of the dependencies (muon included) seem like they should be updated to take advantage of the new functionality in this version, namely tracking separate sources.list files.
<manchicken_> But I suppose that's probably a future task given all of the things likely going on in muon.
<Riddell> hi vet 
<vet> having some wifi issues on Kubuntu. After rebooting the wifi doesn't connect as it appears with no key on the configuration menu. 
<Riddell> vet: user support in #kubuntu (I'm afraid I don't know a quick answer)
<vet> thank you very much Riddell ;)
<vet> first time I install kubuntu and I am way lost... :S
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: do you have a regex handy for that upstart version parsing?
<apachelogger> lol, no?
<apachelogger> I don't even know what the string looks like
<apachelogger> because dat code was shit :P
<apachelogger> split.strip.chop.setsize.join.yourmom.yolo.morestringoperations.meow.bad.kitteh.toInt()
<shadeslayer> :|
<manchicken_> I don't think that I broke binary compatibility compared to the stable version of libqapt running right now... but it's in no way binary compatible with the unreleased 2.1 version JonT was working on before.
<manchicken_> apol is my new favorite person.
<xnox> apachelogger: i'm deeply upset and pissed off about your email message, which puts my conversation with you here, out of context, in the spotlight, with widely exaggerated claims.
 * vHanda should switch off alerts for spotlight
<xnox> apachelogger: none of my cmake changes are complete, and are only known to not regress native compilation against system libraries for a wide subset of packages (~20% of the archive) whilst at the same time enabling as less intrusively as possible a really cool feature.
<xnox> apachelogger: you on the other hand, give me what, an irc conversation and a bug report and no time to review, respond, code, prototype and fix a bug in an unstable distribution code-named trusty, which is yet to do any milestone release.
<xnox> apachelogger: yet, implying that it's the final state and final implementation of 14.04 LTS.
<xnox> apachelogger: i will respond to that email, but on my own time, not by your schedule.
<xnox> apachelogger: i'm off to volleyball now, and will return to computers tomorrow GMT time.
<xnox> apachelogger: do note, that no toolchain changes are validated until full archive rebuild, which has not happened for trusty yet.
<xnox> apachelogger: as kubuntu/ubuntu developer, i would have expected you to know better.
<apachelogger> xnox: upsetting was not intended, sorry for that
<xnox> apachelogger: appologies are accepted. i'll calm down and respond in calm manner.
<apachelogger> see you tomorrow and have fun at volleyball
<xnox> apachelogger: but i'm already getting personal messages and attacks from unknown to me people about this.
<xnox> apachelogger: see ya =)
<apachelogger> !find xmllint
<ubottu> File xmllint found in bash-completion, cluster-glue, libxml2-doc, libxml2-utils, manpages-tr, tclxml, vim-runtime, webgen0.4, webgen0.4-doc, webgen0.5 (and 1 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=xmllint&mode=&suite=saucy&arch=any
<shadeslayer> manchicken: fwiw I talked to Aleix today and he says that there is a file search API in libqapt
 * shadeslayer will have another look 
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: updated
<manchicken> shadeslayer: I wonder if it is just using the libapt-pkg interfaces consumed by libqapt.
<manchicken> I looked through the code and didn't see anything that looked like that, but I could be wrong. It's not a huge codebase, but it's not tiny either.
<shadeslayer> *nod*
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: see RB
<apachelogger> unicorns
<apachelogger> so much betterz
<ahoneybun> ping valorie
<Riddell> why don't you come on over valorie?
 * Riddell votes for Tm_T for Ubuntu IRC Council
<ahoneybun> hey Riddell
<ahoneybun> Riddell: is it ok if I fix the link on http://www.kubuntu.org/community/contribute linking to https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Documentation ?
<Riddell> apachelogger: of course
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: KTp 0.7.0 in PPA for saucy
<Quintasan> thoughts?
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: wait, we do have it
<Quintasan> I'm dumb and can't filter by release
<Riddell> Quintasan: does ktp need synced in trusty?
<Quintasan> Nope
<Quintasan> It's 0.7.0 in trusty alright
<Quintasan> and we have 0.7.0 in ppa for saucy
<Quintasan> I just couldn't find it since I filtered by the wrong release.
<Riddell> ah but it would be synced with debian
<ahoneybun> Riddell: I did not see a answer if you did
<Riddell> ahoneybun: of course
<Riddell> sorry bad tab competion
<ahoneybun> ok cool
<ahoneybun> I'll work on it when I get home I'm porting more docs over
<ahoneybun> the software page is the last one I think
<xnox> Riddell: was the alpha1 block lifted? or are all of those kde packages are for the alpha1 images?
 * Riddell publishes http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.12
<Riddell> xnox: I'm hoping they'll be caught by the block
<xnox> Riddell: =/ did you check that. i think most of it will. anyway not helping alpha1, cause now for all of these packages you have no option to upload bugfix & respin with it. you'll have to go with 4.12 or release-note bugs =( so i'm a bit surprised you traded "respins option" for upload 4.12 now, instead tomorrow / friday.
<xnox> Riddell: on the other hand if kubuntu alpha1 images are all dandy good =) then all is good.
<xnox> Riddell: it's just doesn't look co-ordinated to me.
<Riddell> xnox: I had to get those .orig in the archive so we can get the packages into backports PPA without taking up many GB of disk space and have them released promptly
<Riddell> xnox: but I'm not sure I see a problem, if we do need to upload a package we can just delete the one in -proposed and upload the bugfix instead
<Riddell> I guess there will be a dependency chain for some of them on the relevant library
 * Riddell snoozes
<xnox> Riddell: yeah, you could cowboy it. just ugly =)
#kubuntu-devel 2013-12-19
<valorie> Riddell, ahoneybun_, sorry, have been doing xmas prep rather than being at computer
<valorie> and about to dance off to dinner now
<shadeslayer> sounds like a neat xmas tradition
<shadeslayer> great way to make space for all the food one cooks on xmas
<ahoneybun_> Riddell: changed the link Riddell
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1262465] package libqt4-network 4:4.8.4+dfsg-0ubuntu18 failed to install/upgrade: cannot copy extra... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1262465 (by Mal)
<ahoneybun_> valorie: Riddell this is cool, that yellow box I put up http://userbase.kde.org/Kubuntu/Advanced#Install.2FUninstall_.deb_files
<manchicken_> apachelogger: This ABI compliance checker program seems to have had a recent release in October.
<manchicken_> apachelogger: Gotta love this warning: WARNING: Not working properly with GCC 4.8. Please update or downgrade GCC or use a local installation by --gcc-path=PATH option.
<manchicken_> apachelogger: It still gave me results though, I think that should be enough to work with.
<manchicken_> I'll pick this up again later during my lunch hour tomorrow.
<manchicken_> Night all.
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1262465] package libqt4-network 4:4.8.4+dfsg-0ubuntu18 failed to install/upgrade: cannot copy extra... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1262465 (by Mal)
<utusan> oh  boy we are in dependency hell now with 4.12
<utusan> I knew it when it wanted to remove kde-runtime
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1242633] unity pointer barriers sru bug @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1242633 (by Maarten Lankhorst)
<jussi> ooh, new KDE stuff incoming :D
<jussi> Packagers alert... bug! 
<jussi> /var/cache/apt/archives/libakonadi-xml4_4%3a4.12.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu13.10~ppa1_amd64.deb
<jussi> trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/libakonadi-xml.so.4', which is also in package kdepim-runtime 4:4.11.2-0ubuntu1
<jussi> I blame... shadeslayer :P :P :P 
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1242633] unity pointer barriers sru bug @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1242633 (by Maarten Lankhorst)
<valorie> ahoneybun: yes, I love those special bits of mediawiki
<valorie> they won't show up on our website like that or in the ISO docs though
<valorie> I wonder now if we need to worry about mini-docs now?
<jussi> yay, I mad a darktheme for KDE... similar to my Quassel darktheme
<jussi> s/mad/made/
<kubotu> jussi meant: "yay, I made a darktheme for KDE... similar to my Quassel darktheme"
<valorie> pics or it didn't happen, jussi
<jussi> hrm
<jussi> I wonder what I can screenshot here...
<jussi> http://i.imgur.com/bQMgxHB.png
<jussi> valorie: ^^
<jussi> Im still going to change hilight colour to green though
<valorie> beautiful!
<valorie> what will you call it?
<jussi> http://i.imgur.com/8ylWZUv.png
<jussi> jussi01-darktheme of course :D
<valorie> lol
<jussi> its a derivative of darktranslucent, but enough changes to really make it mine
<jussi> Most dark theme authors forget the value of beige text for your eyes
<valorie> how about something like Green Roast?
<jussi> green roast? 
<valorie> just a suggestion
<jussi> what is/was green roast? 
<jussi> name suggestion?
<jussi> if so, jussi01-darktheme is the name of my quassel theme, and many users use it, so I aim to capitalise on that publicity :)
<valorie> ah, ok
<jussi> mrgh, something is broken with the system settings uploader to opendesktop.org - I cant loigin
<valorie> yes, it was based on coffee roasting
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1242633] unity pointer barriers sru bug @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1242633 (by Maarten Lankhorst)
<soee> good morning
<jussi> valorie: and others: I blogged about it: http://jussi01.com/
<jussi> or more precisely: http://jussi01.com/2013/12/19/themeing-kde/
<valorie> very cool
<valorie> did you see what I said to you the other day about getting a "merch" link on our main page?
<valorie> or at least "support us" page
<valorie> someone was asking in #kde and I saw it too late to point hir to holvi
<valorie> i mean in #kubuntu
<jussi> I did...
<valorie> ok
<jussi> but
<valorie> just a suggestion
<jussi> 2 things. no merch just now
<jussi> and
<jussi> I am not the official store...
<valorie> BUT you support us
<valorie> do we need an "official" store?
<jussi> I dunno, talk to other ppls
<valorie> after all, what we used to have was Canonical
<valorie> and I bought from them, even though shipping was more than the merch
<valorie> ok, I'm gonna address a few xmas cards and go to bed
<valorie> suuuuper late this year, but oh well!
<valorie> have a great day, jussi
<jussi> nini
<apachelogger> Riddell, yofel, shadeslayer: https://trello.com/c/62KBP9Ml
<apachelogger> jussi: what's with the activity explaining acitivites btw
<jussi> apachelogger: totally forgotten, Ill try get it done soon
<apachelogger> no rush, just reminding you ;)
<apachelogger> feature freeze is in two months
<apachelogger> that is less than what it sounds like ^^
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: https://trello.com/c/8Mj71DBy isn't that in progress?
<jussi> apachelogger: could you test a small bug for me? Make a modification to a colour theme, then save, then try to upload? The uploader there doesnt seem to let me log into opendesktop...
<apachelogger> jussi: kcmshell4 kcm_attica?
<jussi> apachelogger: huh?
<apachelogger> do you have the correct data in there
<apachelogger> dat upload thing is broken
<apachelogger> if I select an existing theme and don't apply it the button is enabled, if I apply it I can't, if I change it then I still can't
<jussi> heh
<apachelogger> you only get to upload existing schemes it appears
<apachelogger> jussi: yeah, login is busted as well
<jussi> I when I run kcmshell4 kcm_attica from cli, and I put details and click test login, it sjut sits for ages on testing login
<jussi> ok, nice to hear it isnt just me.
<apachelogger> broken unmaintained terrible
<jussi> :/
<apachelogger> this is why we can't have nice things, they go unmaintained and break and no one cares :'(
<jussi> make shadeslayer fix it :P :P :P :P
 * jussi hugs shadeslayer
<apachelogger> hardly worth it TBH
<jussi> why? 
<apachelogger> that thing is going away (hopefully)
<jussi> oh yeah... bodega
<apachelogger> all hail bodega!
<apachelogger> (I totally see that getting over adopted and then break as well though :P)
<apachelogger> it's the cycle of software
<apachelogger> invent stuff:adopt it everywhere:realize that you went too far:scared to fix the bugs you caused in the process:hide under rock :P
<apachelogger> jussi: anywaysies, bugs.kde.org is your friend
<jussi> yup
<apachelogger> valorie, ahoneybun: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu is terrifingly irrelevant for current Kubuntus (page is still talking about packagekit :S)
<apachelogger> maybe someone could have a look at it
<jussi> apachelogger: bug exists: Bug 327756
<ubottu> bug 327756 in Pidgin-WebKit "Scrollbars on every first line in a speech bubble when using default font Sans" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/327756
<jussi> bah
<jussi> kde Bug 327756
<ubottu> KDE bug 327756 in kcm_desktopthemedetails "Uploading a Scheme not work, cause opendesktop.org Login not work" [Normal,Unconfirmed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=327756
<apachelogger> jussi: note the hide under rock step in the cycle of software :P
<jussi> apachelogger: if you has rights, you could mark it confirmed for me...
<apachelogger> curious that it would only get reported a month ago
<apachelogger> (not that confirmation does anything for getting it actually fixed :P)
<jussi> still...
 * apachelogger returns to frameworks
<jussi> thanks apachelogger
<xnox> apachelogger: you around?
<xnox> apachelogger: i've updated bug 1262273. as you can see the bug only affects a very specilies build-environment as produced by dpkg-buildpackage in ppa builders, and in no way affects direct compilation (e.g. ./debian/rules build). unmodified build-log attached with affected cmake upload.
<ubottu> bug 1262273 in cmake (Ubuntu) "qt5 automoc detection is not smart enough, when system CMake is used with non-system qt5 (undeclared, toolchain-less sys-root/prefix builds)" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1262273
<xnox> apachelogger: thus it's quite an exaggeration that any upstream changes are required, or "don't work on kubuntu" or "don't work on trusty"
<xnox> apachelogger: also please do not refer to "trusty" as 14.04 externally, as a release gets named 14.04 only at release time to signify that it is now stable. to avoid any confusion, we are always careful to refer to development releases by their codename.
<xnox> apachelogger: so the bug your reported is nothing more than: a daily build failure, of daily experimental upstream snapshot, against a daily experimental snapshot of an unreleased distribution.
<xnox> apachelogger: at the least it's a packaging bug in project-neon, at most it's a distribution bug report (affecting only package builds, on multiarch systems, with multiarch enabled, and build environment suggesting that multiarch is available, and a non-mutliarch qt used)
<xnox> apachelogger: thus it's entirely inappropriate to get any upstreams involved, as there is no upstream bugs, neither in their code / buildsystems or build instructions.
<xnox> apachelogger: i do appologise if I didn't convey the scope of the bug in question to you, but I thought that you did read the cmake upload diff to realise that it has been carefully guarded to not affect 3rd-party non-debian package builds in any way, shape or form.
<xnox> apachelogger: whilst at the same time, saving packagers from adding un-necessory boilerplate to enable cross-compilation.
<xnox> if it's not evident, no packaging changes required is the driving force behind the cmake upload.
<xnox> apachelogger: anyway, i've added more guards in cmake toolchain changes to accomodate for the use-case you have shown.
<xnox> apachelogger: the cmake changes planning was discussed at the vUDS with blueprints scheduled and with email announcements made to ubuntu-devel mailing list.
<xnox> apachelogger: so if you do spot further differences, or unintentional exposure of implementation details, please report bugs to ubuntu distribution via launchpad.
<xnox> apachelogger: instead of sending scary emails to upstreams, which typically do not follow bleeding edge developments of all the distributions out there.
<xnox> apachelogger: Quintasan: please add me to ~neon
<apachelogger> xnox: thanks for handling it and sorry for the miscommunication, I got the impression that KDE should in general use toolchain files (i.e. present workflow) otherwise I'd not have carried this upstream
<xnox> apachelogger: i'm sorry, if i miscommunicated that to you.
<apachelogger> ah, well, I should have asked. it's really my fault
<xnox> apachelogger: i was talking about toolchain files, in the context, what is the cmake provided facility to force by-pass system-libraries and use your own locations/toolchains/etc. I think project neon should be using a toolchain file, given how it needs to mix & match system and non-system libraries/toolchain. KDE shouldn't in general use toolchain files =) end-distributors (e.g. neon, ubuntu, embedded developers) should use them.
<xnox> apachelogger: if KDE starts enforcing their own toolchain file it will break cross-compilation for everybody, unless KDE started building qt & cross-compilers & redistributing those binaries =)))) 
<apachelogger> xnox: right, the reason neon doesn't use toolchain files is because we wanted to stay as close to the upstream instructions such that it can act as compliance validation
<xnox> apachelogger: sure, and cmake changes did not intend to affect that.
<xnox> apachelogger: unfortunately my auto-detection did key-on DEB_BUILD_MULTIARCH environment variables, which are exported during dpkg/multiarch cross-builds. i did not expect that dpkg-buildpackages started to export those by default on any multiarch systems.
<xnox> apachelogger: you can get /closer/ to upstream instructions by doing: unexport DEB_*, in the debian/rules or makefiles included thereof. Where the variable names are all those that are listed by dpkg-architecture.
<xnox> apachelogger: unless of course you want to start supporting multiarch install locations.
<xnox> apachelogger: why do KDE instructions not use, e.g. qtchooser?
<xnox> to select the right QT ?
<apachelogger> yofel: do we want multiarch?
<apachelogger> xnox: I don't really think multiarch would be a target for neon at any point, as it's not supposed to be a complete replacement for the packaged KDE
<xnox> apachelogger: i'm not sure how multiarch is suppose to work for installations into /opt/ though =) as far as I know it's only defined for /usr/ prefix at the momnet.
<xnox> apachelogger: yeah, hence your claims in the email to upstream was widely exagerated. As automoc works complete fine with disto cmake & disto or non-distro qt. The bug really is limited to how neon is build and what it is for.
<apachelogger> as for qtchooser ... I don't know, you don't really need to qtchoose if you have PATH set accordingly ... i.e. upstream's instructions basically will install to ~/ and adjust all envrionment variables this world has ever seen to look in ~ first
<xnox> apachelogger: fair enough. and one might in that case have no control over system qtchooser.
<apachelogger> exactly
<apachelogger> Riddell: you know, packaging the frameworks is quite a bit of work
<apachelogger> I would make that very low priority in terms of 14.04 todos since we target PPA deployment anyway
<BluesKaj> Howsy all
<BluesKaj> need coffee!
<yofel> apachelogger: I don't think so, too much of a hassle for the current use case 
<apachelogger> !find SMlib.h
<ubottu> File SMlib.h found in libsm-dev, libsm-doc
<apachelogger> !find jpeglib.h
<ubottu> File jpeglib.h found in libgdcm2-dev, libjpeg-turbo8-dev, libjpeg62-dev, libvxl1-dev, thunderbird-dev
<skaet_> Riddell, ScottK - what's you're thoughts releasing alpha 1 today?   I'm seeing the release notes looking good, but not seeing the iso tracker updated or any specific bugs marked as blockers.   Just missing testing results being added to the iso tracker, or something more serious?
<apachelogger> xnox: http://lists.kde.org/?l=kde-buildsystem&m=138746258019223&w=2 thoughts?
<apachelogger> skaet_: it may be that no one tested yet
<apachelogger> also Riddell is missing apprently
<apachelogger> skaet_: I'll do a test run in a bit
<xnox> apachelogger: i have very little context.
<apachelogger> xnox: I don't have any more to be honest
<apachelogger> xnox: I really think it would be good if you could subscribe to kde-buildsystem and have a discussion with them
<apachelogger> xnox: http://lists.kde.org/?l=kde-buildsystem&m=138746278419271&w=2 "And why doesn't it also do the same with uic?" that's actually a good question
<xnox> apachelogger: the changes are staged, and are not complete, and there is a bootstrap required on qt packaging, qmake, and cmake.
<xnox> apachelogger: and only partial changes have been done in the archive so var.
<xnox> apachelogger: and hence the complete goal and solution is not ready yet, and all the suggestions in that email are wrong, and don't understand the full scope here.
<xnox> apachelogger: in particular what multi-arch is, how qt5 is in progress of being packaged to accomodate it, and how cross-compilation of distribution works in the multi-arch distributions.
<xnox> apachelogger: some of the relevant changes will be fed back to affected upstreams - qmake, qt5 and cmake.
<apachelogger> xnox: yeah, I am just saying ... kde-buildsystem is doing cmake foo since forever so they may be able to help with getting the best solution in the end
<xnox> apachelogger: but none of it is of any concert of kde upstream.... despite the overlap and using same reverse dependenices.
<xnox> apachelogger: sure, noted.
<xnox> apachelogger: it's just i haven't finishing writting al the patches yet, to fully scope the problem here.
<apachelogger> I see
<xnox> apachelogger: so, again, on my own schedule it will be presented in time. i'm still prototyping, what i want to achieve and there are plenty of things to fix still.
<xnox> apachelogger: also claims by stephen keelly and yourself are wrong in those replies as well.
<xnox> apachelogger: if you have questions, ask me, i can explain them to you.
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<apachelogger> I am playing middleman :P
<apachelogger> hence why I think you shoudl sub to the list
<manchicken> apachelogger: It looks like only two of my changes were binary incompatible.
<manchicken> apachelogger: I added a constructor to QApt::SourcesList which allows you to specify an arbitrary sources file, and I just added it to the existing constructor.
<manchicken> The thing is, I think that overloading a constructor which previously wasn't overloaded will also break binary compatibility, no?
<apachelogger> nope
<manchicken> Oh, cool.
<apachelogger> maybe in a non-leaf virtual class
<manchicken> So then I'll just create a new constructor which allows the files.
<apachelogger> yep
<manchicken> That's cool, I thought I was going to have to move where it pulled the default files in, so this is cool.
<manchicken> I'm probably not going to make the changes for the d-pointer alerts in krazy2 for the rest of the library in order to avoid breaking compatibility.
<manchicken> The abi-compatibility-checker gave me what looked like useful results, so that's good.
<xnox> apachelogger: there is still not enough context.
<xnox> apachelogger: you seemed to have replied to an off-the-list  or other list email message?
<xnox> apachelogger: where is the original email from Stephen Kelly, to which you are replying? http://mail.kde.org/pipermail/kde-buildsystem/2013-December/009516.html
<manchicken> The warning about gcc 4.8 seemed a little worrying, but I'm not sure if it indicates a less-than-useful result. I'm debating on installing a different version of gcc in my home directory and then running this off of that.
<apachelogger> xnox: http://lists.kde.org/?l=kde-core-devel&m=138745926018113&w=2
<apachelogger> thread http://lists.kde.org/?t=138738660500006&r=1&w=2
<xnox> apachelogger: i'm very busy at the moment. i'll do those replies later.
<apachelogger> skaet_: what's the minimum amount of ISO tests we want to be done?
<apachelogger> or, which tests rather
<manchicken> I wonder if there's anybody who is working on an apt hacker's guide. Currently the apt documentation is pretty weak.
<apachelogger> manchicken: I don't think so, JT simply asked the apt people directly
<manchicken> libapt seems somewhat important.
<apachelogger> well, it's hard to blame them for not documenting stuff... it's not like a lot of people will use libapt directly
<manchicken> Yeah, I agree.
<manchicken> I'm thinking of doing more tests and docs for libqapt once I get these changes done.
<manchicken> But then again, I also need to get back to the original task of getting kubuntu-debug-installer doing what we wanted it to do.
<apachelogger> "Use and execute the default applications found for the desktop enviroment being run"
<apachelogger> why that's a silly test
<apachelogger> manchicken: ultimately before feb 20 (feature freeze) ;)
<manchicken> That's good to know.
<skaet_> apachelogger,  making sure the images are booting.   The tests listed on the iso tracker are the ones defined as a minimum, so its up to the project's discretion if they are going to wave some.
<manchicken> Assuming the code passes the RB, how fast does that get to someone who would then package it?
<manchicken> The changes to kubuntu-debug-installer would depend on those changes to libqapt.
<apachelogger> manchicken: depends on when someone creates a release
<apachelogger> or we could patch it into the packaging
<apachelogger> that really shouldn't be a blocking problem
<manchicken> Who would do that if JonT isn't?
<apachelogger> anyone really
<Riddell> ahem, afternoon
<Riddell> skaet_: if I'm not too late to the party I can crack on with testing now
<apachelogger> Riddell: i386 needs testing, I am on amd64
 * Riddell makes it sew
<apachelogger> jolla shop is open
<apachelogger> omg
<Riddell> what's for sale?
<jussi> jolla phones...
<apachelogger> are they any good?
<apachelogger> been wondering about getting a new phone
<jussi> apachelogger: they are decent, still some bugs, but much better than the meego products
<jussi> #jollamobile is the chnnel
<jussi> I had a play with one recently, phone is ok... bit boring. OS is "decent"
<apachelogger> boring?
<jussi> you can load sailfish onto n9 or n950 for a semi ok idea of how it works....
<Riddell> does it run kde apps?
<Riddell> is it waterproof? because I only really want a phone which is waterproof
<jussi> apachelogger: its a pretty bog standard android type phone. nothing special in the hw, but not bad either
<apachelogger> smartphones aren't waterproof
<jussi> Riddell: sony for you myfriend
<jussi> sony has one
<apachelogger> sony products do not convince :P
<apachelogger> ask Riddell :P
<jussi> http://www.sonymobile.com/global-en/products/phones/xperia-zr/
<apachelogger> jussi: why does a phone need fancy hardware though? 
<Riddell> apachelogger: tried using your N900?  that was underpowered hardware
<apachelogger> how did one notice that?
<apachelogger> because I didn't
<apachelogger> Riddell: do we want oem install tested?
<Riddell> apachelogger: sure
<Riddell> usually I test that along with the first install I do
<apachelogger> I totally find that over the top for alpha1
<apachelogger> can't test autoresize btw
<apachelogger> somehow it doesn't want to reszie an existing kubuntu installation
<apachelogger> the tests are really inaccurate btw
<Riddell> if it's not working best we know it now rather than one beta 1 release day
<Riddell> use virtualbox for resize, or a handy spare netbook you keep for such occations
<Riddell> inaccurate in what way?
<ghostcube> hi folks updating from 13.10 to 14.04 alpha getting this at first libharfbuzz0b:i386 conflicts with libharfbuzz0a:amd64  and libharfbuzz0b:i386 conflicts with libharfbuzz0a:i386 just for info
<apachelogger> Riddell: strings are all different for example
<apachelogger> oem install started, taking the dog for a walk meanwhile
<Riddell> i386 doesn't boot on this secureboot windows 8 computer I have, so I maintain we should follow ubuntu in recommending amd64
<ghostcube> update in virtualbox is still running for amd64 will tell you if its done and if it works so far 
<BluesKaj> don't suppose the alpha release will as such with lsb_release -a ?
<BluesKaj> show
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1262700] KWin major memory leak @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1262700 (by Falk Ahlendorf)
<Riddell> it'll show Description:    Ubuntu Trusty Tahr (development branch)
<Riddell> BluesKaj: so yes it will
<BluesKaj> yeah, Riddell , that's what shows here , altho I haven't install alpha d]
<BluesKaj> since I reinstalled the daily on tue
<Riddell> oh right, no it won't be different from that
<BluesKaj> so if dist-upgrade I'll have the alpha ?
<BluesKaj> find it a bit confusing 
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> an alpha is just a daily snapshot we've tested
<BluesKaj> ok thanks
<Riddell> which is why we need people to test and install it
<Riddell> also test upgrade from saucy
<BluesKaj> I have saucy as my back up "stable OS" on another partition :) 
<skaet_> Riddell,  crack on with the testing please.    :-)   Steve's pushing the buttons on publishing today, so there is a window.
<Riddell> hi Sick_Rimmit, alpha 1 candidate testing needed!
<BluesKaj> actually , i'm running 14.04 on 2 machines , desktop and laptop , both are up to date
<Riddell> then you can afford to run kubuntu-devel-release-upgrade on one of them :)
<BluesKaj> no real problems so far, a small problem with the digital clock showing UTC as default time zome
<BluesKaj> zone
<BluesKaj> easily fixed by unchecking it in sttings
<BluesKaj> still not used to this laptop KB , a bit small for these large phingers :)
<Riddell> hmm, our default kwallet now asks for a gpg key to set up
<Riddell> which isn't available on a fresh install
<apachelogger> Riddell: is the ubiquity oem window supposed to not be fullscreen?
<Riddell> apachelogger: preferably not but that's not a new issue
<apachelogger> ok
<apachelogger> Riddell: all done except for resize I simply don't get the resize option
<Riddell> okay dokay, I'll try that on a virtualbox
<Riddell> needs to be a large disk
<Riddell> apachelogger: ug I just tried oem on i386 and it crashed
<Riddell> apachelogger: yours completed ok?
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> Riddell: where did it crash?
<Riddell> apachelogger: at the end of the oem setup tool after the second reboot
<apachelogger> nope, loged successfully in
<Riddell> lucky you
<apachelogger> but while the config was going on the next button was active, so I clicked it
<apachelogger> maybe that prevented the crash
<Riddell> well uefi/secureboot/windows8 machine installs fine and all is good in kubuntu but the grub entry for windows doesn't work
<Riddell> but that's the same for ubuntu desktop
<Riddell> oops I made unity crash
<manchicken> I had to play games to get Kubuntu to dual boot, I had to make Grub the default loader. I thought Windows 8 was supposed to have a boot loader that would play nice, but it doesn't.
<Riddell> make Grub the default loader where, how?
<manchicken> When I did it I had to it twice. I'm on an ASUS 11" touchscreen lappy.
<manchicken> I can't remember what I had to do, but it wasn't fun.
<manchicken> abi-compliance-checker may turn out to be a real life saver.
<manchicken> Assuming its output is trustworthy.
<Riddell> why not just compile a debian package?  that'll tell you if it has new symbols
<manchicken_> I have new symbols, that was intended.
<Riddell> new is fine
<Riddell> missing is a problem (not a big one you can just change the soname version)
<manchicken_> The verdict is that my version of libqapt (2.1.1-provisionally-labeled) is binary compatible with 2.0.65.
<Riddell> infact if it's a hassle to care I'd say just change the soname version, it's not like we have many things to recompile
<manchicken_> Well when I ran it the first time, the only thing that had to be fixed was that I modified the default constructor.
<manchicken_> I just changed it so that I left the default constructor alone and then overloaded it with a second constructor using the functionality I wanted.
<manchicken_> Fixed that one thing and now it's supposedly compatible :)
<manchicken_> Changes pushed.
<manchicken_> (to my github)
<manchicken_> Well, I can't really think of anything else to do... so I'm going to go ahead and package this up for the RB tonight.
<Riddell> RB?
<manchicken_> KDE Review Board
<Quintasan> ovidu-florin, ping 
<ghostcube> booting 14.04 after update from 13.10 in virtualbox now.  got some probs while updating and had to run apt-get - f install and apt-get update && upgrade but kde comes up as it seems
<Riddell> shadeslayer: pong
<ghostcube> update worked 14.04 alpha up and running
<Riddell> apachelogger: I've reported bug 1262779
<ubottu> bug 1262779 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "KDE oem-config requires extra Continue click to prevent crash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1262779
<ghostcube> nice job so far
<Riddell> ghostcube: you upgraded from saucy?
<ghostcube> yes
<xnox> apachelogger: somehow i failed all the subscription loops and hoops, so my email reply is held for moderation =/
<xnox> apachelogger: at least all the CCed should arrive to recepients.
 * genii celebrates with a coffee
<Riddell> whee
<soee> *weed 
<Quintasan> Do I hear iso testing?
 * Quintasan grabs an ISO
<Riddell> how's this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TrustyUpgrades/Kubuntu
<Riddell> skaet_: apachelogger: I put the newer simpler header on https://wiki.kubuntu.org/TrustyTahr/Alpha1/Kubuntu
<ahoneybun> Riddell valorie lordievader https://files.one.ubuntu.com/Zgy1cSgqRs62iZIGJE7pAg/
<Riddell> "Could not locate object"
<Riddell> whee, 4.12 going into trusty
<soee__> wasnt it there already ?
<Riddell> nope
<soee> Trusty isoes were tested ?
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1262700] KWin major memory leak @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1262700 (by Falk Ahlendorf)
<Quintasan> soee: We are testing them
<soee> Quintasan: iso link please ?
<Quintasan> soee: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/trusty/alpha-1/
<soee> Quintasan: thank you
<soee> crap using wifi it will take 2h to download :<
 * Riddell publishes kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-1404-alpha-1
#kubuntu-devel 2013-12-20
<Quintasan> I NEED A NEW HARD DRIVE
<Quintasan> LIKE NOW
<yofel> what happened this time? ^^
<Quintasan> somehow
<Quintasan> I managed to make partitions that way so A is partly aligned on B
<yofel> *blink*
<Quintasan> the end of A covers like 10% of the beginning of B
<Quintasan> I have like absolutely no idea how did I make it so
<Quintasan> Gotta buy a HDD, copy everything and set up an RAID + LVM fianlly
* Quintasan changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu | https://trello.com/kubuntu | 4.11.97 WIP http://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas | bugs http://goo.gl/vHRjj | build status http://goo.gl/cjEFkO | ISO testing http://goo.gl/cRAawa
<ahoneybun> hey ovidiu-florin lordievader
<valorie> ahoneybun: I couldn't open your link above
<valorie> same message as Riddell got
<valorie> no object or whatever
<ahoneybun> oh can't remember what I sent
 * genii sips coffee and wonders when jussi will have hoodies
<ahoneybun> valorie: http://userbase.kde.org/Kubuntu/Contribute this is a good example of a great page
<valorie> it looks spiffy
<valorie> have you checked all the links?
<ahoneybun> believe so
<ahoneybun> also fixed the ones on the main page
<ahoneybun> as I made them
<valorie> awesome
<valorie> you are tearing it up!
<ahoneybun> software is almost done, installation is not started
<ahoneybun> http://userbase.kde.org/Kubuntu I made a Advanced page and moved some of the none basic things there
<ahoneybun> best thing is that I'm off from work for 2 weeks so I will have time lol
<valorie> yes, I noticed that
<valorie> I think the basic page is now actually just basic
<valorie> which is exactly what we want
<ahoneybun> excellent
<ahoneybun> just what I planned 
<valorie> I'm so happy about this
<valorie> as soon as we have a few pages with no Construction tags on, I'll write to the translators
<ahoneybun> the move or how the docs are shaping you, or both lol
<ahoneybun> I love those tags lol
<valorie> yes, they are awesome
<valorie> the whole system is really excellent
<ahoneybun> this is nice http://userbase.kde.org/Kubuntu/Advanced#PPAs_.28Personal_Package_Archive.29
<valorie> they've worked really hard to get everything easy to use, clean of spam, etc.
<ahoneybun> the warning note
<valorie> the warning box? yeah
<ahoneybun> love it
<valorie> although that won't exactly translate over to html
<ahoneybun> oh
<valorie> but we can hack up something
<valorie> a box and change in font
<ahoneybun> as long as it is noted to the user
<valorie> there may even be scripts that do that, since mediawiki is so widely used
<valorie> no one works on moin, since it's basically dead
<valorie> except for the ubuntu wikis
<valorie> which are nice, but you can really appreciate the difference now
<ahoneybun> yea do you have the email for the admin people
<valorie> which admin people?
<ahoneybun> ubuntu people
<valorie> oh, no
<ahoneybun> to get the kubuntu.org/doc things off
<ahoneybun> oh
<valorie> I've never corresponded with them
<ahoneybun> ok
<valorie> just remove the pages or put in a redirect as you are done
<valorie> redirect would be best, actually
<ahoneybun> been told I can't
<valorie> in case someone has linked to the old pages
<ahoneybun> ubuntu sys admins have the access
<valorie> well, you can put in the new link at the top
<ahoneybun> http://www.kubuntu.org/doc/7.10/index/C/index.html
<ahoneybun> this
<valorie> and say that that is where current docs are being worked on
<valorie> I don't see a reason to get the ubuntu admins involved
<valorie> just remove most of the content of each old page and give a link to the new one
<ahoneybun> http://www.kubuntu.org/community/contribute I changed the link on the Documentation part to the new one on userbase.kde.org
<valorie> when we stop adding new ones there, we can go back and fix all the old ones remaining
<valorie> most will stay just for historical purposes
<valorie> and we still have an LTS going
<ahoneybun> is kinda confused on what we are talking about>?
<valorie> the old wiki documentation pages
<valorie> I don't think we can move *entirely* off the ubuntu wiki system
<ahoneybun> http://www.kubuntu.org/doc/7.10/index/C/index.html this are old things that we need to remove
<valorie> just the docs
<ahoneybun> oh wiki.kubuntu.org?
<valorie> I'm looking at that page, and don't see exactly to what you refer
<valorie> on www.kub.org
<valorie> which old things do we need to remove?
<ahoneybun> http://www.kubuntu.org/doc/7.10/index/C/index.html 
<valorie> we have access to www.kub.org
<valorie> ask Riddell for keys
 * valorie doesn't have the password
<ahoneybun> kubuntu.org or kub.org?
<valorie> kubuntu.org
<ahoneybun> what admin-kubuntu.org?
<valorie> often called ko
<valorie> um, I don't have an account to edit anything on the website
<valorie> Riddell or jussi do thought
<ahoneybun> I do
<valorie> though
<valorie> oh, ok
<valorie> cool
<ahoneybun> well passwords
<ahoneybun> Riddell and yofel gave them
<valorie> super
<ahoneybun> we have the feature tour getting worked on as a google project
<valorie> ah, GCi?
<valorie> that's great
<valorie> I got a lot of the Amarok Handbook done in the first year I did GCi
<valorie> with the help of the students
<ahoneybun> jose is doing it
<valorie> ok
<valorie> ultimately, I'd like us to comb through the whole website and wiki, and get rid of old crap
<valorie> but that can be done as we have time
<ahoneybun> yea'
<valorie> lots of old garbage on the KDE system too
<valorie> but all in good time
<valorie> lots of the old kde.org pages should just be deleted or archived, but again, no one has time right now
<valorie> ok, time for tv news
<valorie> ttyl
<ahoneybun> yep our main goal is going to get the Docs ready
<Tm_T> pkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/kopete_4%3a4.12.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu13.10~ppa1_amd64.deb (--unpack): trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/kde4/kopete_cryptography.so', which is also in package kopete-cryptography 1.3.0-kde4.4.0-0ubuntu5
<Tm_T> so kpt-crypto isn't on separate package anymore?
<soee> good morning
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1242633] unity pointer barriers sru bug @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1242633 (by Maarten Lankhorst)
<jdrab> aww god i love kubuntu..
<lordievader> ahoneybun: ping
<lordievader> Good morning btw.
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<xnox> apachelogger: retried a few failed neon builds with new cmake, they are now passing. closing the cmake bug.
<apachelogger> xnox: thanks <3
<xnox> apachelogger: i think https://code.launchpad.net/~neon/+archive/kf5/+build/5370150 this might also be exposed to cmake changes, can you confirm if "./debian/rules build" works with those dependencies installed from the PPA?
<xnox> apachelogger: also, is it known that a few things are depwait on kdelibs5?
<apachelogger> xnox: that's transitional
<apachelogger> kdelibs was split into a bazillion repos
<apachelogger> been boostrapping for days :S
<xnox> apachelogger: lovely.... i think?! =)
<apachelogger> more atomic dependencies, also it means that qt applications can use general purpose awesomeness like solid or sonnet without dragging in half of kde
<tester56> does nepomuk clean indexed data if a file the indexed data belongs to is removed?
<tester56> this would make perfect sense ... for example i got sent a file over skype that contained links to pornsites and other stuff I do not really want to have on my computer which will be indexed by nepomuk. As nepomuk stores many stuff like tags etc. cleaning the whole database does not make sense ... so it would be nice to know that removing a certain file removes all the index information ... 
<tester56> this way the database would not store unnecessary information ... (as i migrate the whole database all the time)
<cyphermox> Riddell: so, ModemManager. Do you know if debian has the updates plasma codes and all of that to support it?
<soee> hows trusty woks for you guys with KDE SC 4.12 ?
<genii> Fine so far here
<soee> geni some annoying bugs maybe ?
<genii> soee: I had only one during updates, it had some issue with upgrading sendmail and got into a loop on postinstall. Had to remove sendmail. Installed postfix instead for now. Otherwise no complaints ( no new ones that is, which are different from 13.10 or such! )
<soee> ah nice :) thanks genii
<jose> Riddell: ping
<jose> or valorie, ahoneybun: ping
<valorie> hi jose, what's up?
<jose> valorie: hey, I was updating the screenshots for the feature tour on kubuntu.org, but let's say, games. the kpatience one is the same one, and I cannot find the other games preinstalled
<valorie> kpatience is the only pre-installed game, afaik
<valorie> and yes, I don't think it's changed for awhile
<jose> I've been quite busy as I just got graduated but read on the backlog that ahoneybun was going to take some screenshots and send them to me
<valorie> ok
<valorie> if the current screenie is good and current, you don't need to replace it
<valorie> imo
<jose> that's what I was thinking, just wanted to confirm with someone on the team :)
<valorie> we're all about good results, not needless work
<valorie> congratulations on graduation!
<valorie> that
<valorie> 's a huge accomplishment
<jose> thanks, now the next step is university :)
<jose> still a looong way to go
<valorie> I found that a lot more fun
<valorie> now you have built the foundation
<jose> we'll see how it goes, I should be alright
<soee> hmm i have 4.12 here on saucy
<soee> now i see several packages to update like kde-workspace
<soee> it says i  have 4.11.3 and wants to update to 4.11.3 also
<soee> ant other packages the same
<valorie> did you add the beta ppa?
<soee> the new version is with ~ubuntu13.10~ppa1
<soee> valorie: i had it from ninjas ppa
<valorie> I did updates yesterday, but still have 4.11.3
<valorie> oh, ok
<soee> valorie: 4.12 is in backports
<soee> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/backports?field.series_filter=saucy
<valorie> ah, I wonder why I don't have it then?
<soee> what was the command to do release upgrade ?
<soee> saucy -> trusty ?
<BluesKaj> soee, sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<jose> ahoneybun: hey, around?
<noobie> Hello
<valorie> ahoneybun, Riddell, apachelogger: updated https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu a bit, basically by copying our good new wiki page
<noobie> I would like to ask, if it is possible to disable password typing when on login screen on Kubuntu
<valorie> some nice screenies are gone, of the ancient kpackagekit
<noobie> in Kubuntu
<valorie> noobie: this is the devel channel; support in #kubuntu
<noobie> OK
<noobie> Goodbye
<valorie> hope to see you in #kubuntu
<valorie> ha, I didn't have all of backports enabled
<valorie> see, working on documentation teaches the workers too
<valorie> ok, time to restart to a new kde version!
<soee> this looks cool http://dot.kde.org/2013/12/20/plasma-2-technology-preview :)
<valorie> 4.12 is awesome so far, btw
<jose> hey valorie, have some time like to check some text I corrected on the webpage?
<valorie> sure
<jose> valorie: on http://www.kubuntu.org/feature-tour-new, I polished the parts of 'Email made easy', 'Chat right from the desktop with your friends' and 'Surf the Internet safely'
<valorie> shouldn't there be a divider line between surfing and email?
<valorie> and the chat part
<apachelogger> kubotu: order some divider lines
 * kubotu slides some divider lines down the bar to apachelogger
 * apachelogger hands out lines
<valorie> with no divisions, the text isn't staying with the images
 * apachelogger leaves for booze now
<valorie> oooo, sip one for me
<jose> hmm, lemme check
<valorie> jose, those divs or whatever makes those dividing lines are really needed
<jose> because even in the current webpage they're not there
<jose> I can try an add them, for sure
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> the upper sections have them
<valorie> copy that
<jose> what I can do is align the text, but the divider line is in fact on its place
<jose> as aaaaall that part is 'Internet'
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> phone
<jose> hmm?
<valorie> ok, back
<valorie> vet called, appointment made
<jose> oh, cool :)
<jose> hope your pet's all good
<soee> :)
<soee> upgrade to trusty a1 finsihed :D
<valorie> I think she might have a UTI
<valorie> nothing serious, but I'm getting tired of cleaning up pee spots everywhere
<jose> well :)
<valorie> since when is mail "internet"?
<valorie> mail preceeded the creation of the internet
<valorie> harrumph, cane-waving, etc.
<soee> when can we expect PMC 1.2 for trusty ?
<jose> valorie: no idea, but right now the images are not displaying
<jose> no idea what happened
<jose> valorie: the two images that were on internet are not displaying anymore, should I poke IS about that?
<valorie> More open-source browsers are available through Kubuntu's software repositories.
<valorie>                                                 </p>
<valorie>                                                 <img src="/themes/kubuntu10.04/images/feature-tour/internet/feature-tour-apps-browsers.png" class="center" />
<valorie>                                                 <img src="/files/Kmail640.png" class="right" />
<valorie>                                                 <img src="/files/KDEtelepathy640.png" class="right" />
<valorie>                                                 <br />
<valorie> looks like mis-named files
<jose> hmm, they were like that a while ago and it's not showing anymore
<valorie> ok, I guess check in files and see if they are there
<valorie> all the other images seem to be in /themes/
<valorie> the ones that are correctly displaying
<juancarlospaco> hello can somebody help me validate a bug?, need a minute and Kate...
<jose> valorie: looks like they're not there, I'll poke IS in a while with my other changes too
<valorie> ok
<valorie> maybe check in /themes/ too, and see if they are already there?
<valorie> I've never worked on the website, so I don't know their setup
<soee> juancarlospaco: what bug ?
<juancarlospaco> soee: anyone with Kate can paste this and tell me if it brokes up:   เปิดด้วย
<jose> well
<jose> if ahoneybun or Riddell are around maybe they know
<valorie> juancarlospaco: it pastes fine in Kate for me
<soee> juancarlospaco: brokes up ? works for me
<ahoneybun> jose: know what?
<juancarlospaco> try on a text file with text in int 
<juancarlospaco> in it*
<jose> ahoneybun: hey, the images for kmail and telepathy are broken on /feature-tour and /feature-tour-new
<juancarlospaco> like paste it on the middle of the text
<jose> they were working all right a while ago, which may mean they were deleted somehow
<soee> juancarlospaco: works fine
<valorie> I saved it, closed the file, called it back up and it is still fine
<soee> as valorie said
<ahoneybun> jose: you update the site with the new images?
<juancarlospaco> ok thanks soee valorie , I was thinking it was bug
<jose> ahoneybun: didn't touch anything apart from text, was about to push some changes to a branch
<juancarlospaco> its "open with" but on Thailand, I mean Thai
<ahoneybun> brb
<yofel> jose: those are the only 2 images that are attached to the current drupal page
<yofel> ... before that broke
<jose> maybe I can put them on the theme?
<yofel> go ahread
<yofel> *ahead
<jose> now let me remember and try and get similar images
<valorie> yay, I still remember how to debug html
<juancarlospaco> good no bugz
<ryanakca> If I remember correctly (I haven't touched the website in a few years), you need to include any images you want in the drupal theme, and then link to them from there.
<valorie> juancarlospaco: always good to check stuff out
<juancarlospaco> True
<ryanakca> The catch (unless this has changed recently), is that you need to nag the Canonical sysadmins for a few months before they get around to updating the drupal theme.
<valorie> that's bizarre
<valorie> the KDE sysadmins are amazing
<valorie> people ask and things are fixed/done in like 5 minutes
<yofel> I did manage to attach those 2 images to the website a while ago - but either that broke or the sysadmins removed the permissions
<valorie> geez
<ryanakca> valorie: Hence my retirement from dealing with the website :)
<valorie> well, we can always set up our own drupal and run it on our own space, i guess
<valorie> drupal is reasonably secure and non-spammy
<ryanakca> When you made major changes to the theme (i.e., introduced a completely new theme), the whole thing had to go through a security audit, blah blah blah. Getting changes applied to the website was the most labour intensive part. But things may have changed since then; I haven't really had anything to do with the website since 2010ish.
<valorie> weird
<valorie> I worked on teh linuxchix drupal system, and while it was a bit wonky, we just did it
<valorie> the
<valorie> I guess Canonical has multiples of traffic and attacks, though
<valorie> bureaucracy is good in government
<valorie> not so good in companies
<valorie> and grrrr in free projects
<soee> the global menu widget is a bit broken for GTK apps
<valorie> you mean the kmenu?
<soee> valorie: Window menubar
<valorie> hmmm, what do I have that's gtk
<valorie> maybe ff
<valorie> define broken?
<Noskcaj> Can someone check bug 1212848
<ubottu> bug 1212848 in ktp-accounts-kcm (Ubuntu) "Sync ktp-accounts-kcm 0.7.0-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1212848
<soee> valorie: it is impossble to open some menu item at first click
<valorie> in FF for me, the window menubar, if by that you mean File, Edit etc.
<valorie> work flawlessly
<jose> valorie: hey, are you a KDE mentor on GCI?
<valorie> well, I'm one of the admins
<valorie> not really actively mentoring this round
<valorie> I have done in the past though
<valorie> why?
<jose> it's just that my current task (which is the feature-tour site update) includes poking IS to get it updated
<jose> and I want to get some approval while Riddell is not here (listed as the task mentor) to finish the task and then submit it
<jose> while IS is being poked
<ahoneybun> back'
<valorie> ok, let me look at the page one more time, and then give me your task link
<jose> sure
<ahoneybun> so images are not working?
<jose> two of them aren't
<juancarlospaco> Ive made a Dolphin Service Menu, Its working ok, but it appears on Dolphin Context Menu --> Actions--> Open with , and I want it to appear like  Context Menu --> Open with , it is possible?, Im missing something ?
<ahoneybun> oh but they are on the site?
<ahoneybun> but you edited the site?
<jose> ahoneybun: I edited the site to poke IS as the images I have now put on the theme
<yofel> as I said, they're not part of the template but attached to the page in drupal - so they need to be added to the updated template
<jose> yeppers
<ahoneybun> yofel: was it you who said that the feature tour needed to be readded?
<yofel> ahoneybun: well, we want to update it, and only way to do it is updating the template (only way to update the images)
<ahoneybun> poke IS?
<yofel> not sure what you mean by readding?
<ahoneybun> oh
<ahoneybun> it to the template
<yofel> ah
<yofel> weeeelllll. We *could* only update the images in the template and keep the text content in the DB
<yofel> not sure what way would be better
<ahoneybun> yofel: not as simple as adding a file attachment and changing the image name? like in moinmoin
<yofel> that's broken
<ahoneybun> I see
<ahoneybun> host images else where?
<jose> btw, I kept the text on the DB
<valorie> ahoneybun: did you see my note above?
<ahoneybun> how far up?
<yofel> the 2 images we talked about are actually attached to the page, but now I get errors when trying to attach new ones
<valorie> about https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<ahoneybun> oh packagekit you mean?
<valorie> yes
<ahoneybun> I saw that
<ahoneybun> I'll add it to the pages that need to be refreshed
<valorie> I removed all that text, and replaced it with text from our wiki page
<ahoneybun> oh
<valorie> thank you
<ahoneybun> so add it?
<valorie> so there are no images, anymore
<valorie> well, it should at least be checked
<ahoneybun> oh
<valorie> I did check links, removed the old text
<ahoneybun> added
<valorie> and replaced with our new stuff, but I'm sure it could be better
<valorie> what would be good is an include, but I'm not sure you can include from a different wiki
<ahoneybun> I'll see if I can get new images and add them to that page as well as our doc page talking about repos
<valorie> cool
<ahoneybun> did you see the pic of websplice?
<valorie> um
<valorie> sounds familiar, but I'm not sure
<ahoneybun> the docs fix better in it
<ahoneybun> the home anyway
<valorie> anyway, feel free to blow away my 'improvements' -- it is better than it was
<ahoneybun> going to tes t plasma media center soon
<ahoneybun> installed it
<valorie> cool
<ahoneybun> get my notebook up to the tv and try it
<valorie> jose: I need your gci task link to sign off on it
<jose> sure, sec
<ahoneybun> valorie: http://ubuntuone.com/1QjBspLYq2XeYmuD6Np4v5
<valorie> as long as you promise to follow through with those broken images 
<valorie> ahoneybun: how do links work from webslice?
<valorie> do they open up in the browser?
<jose> valorie: http://www.google-melange.com/gci/task/view/google/gci2013/5012065370505216
<valorie> it lookes excellent, btw
<jose> on that branch, if you go through images/feature-tour/internet, they're there, as Kmail640.png and KDEtelepathy640.png
<jose> I can claim the review for on the MP, did it that way as it'd keep the MP page
<valorie> okeydoke jose, your task is completed
<valorie> thank you
<jose> cool, thanks to you! :)
<valorie> pfff
<jose> lemme poke IS right now to get it all fixed :)
<juancarlospaco> wow that screenshot looks cool
<soee> valorie: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lQQ09IhcSo8
<soee> this issue
#kubuntu-devel 2013-12-21
<ahoneybun> valorie: no in the widget
<ahoneybun> but you can click the links to the other parts
<ahoneybun> btw got the repo images
<ahoneybun> valorie: I'm uploading the repo images now
<valorie> ahoneybun: then how do people actually access the information?
<valorie> that's my only concern
<valorie> if they click a link, do they get info
<valorie> I don't care how it's delivered, as long as it IS delivered
<ahoneybun> I know
<valorie> I have no experience with webslice is all
<ahoneybun> same
<ahoneybun> valorie: btw I got screenshot using muon discover :)
<valorie> on that note: we do use discover as default now, right?
<valorie> if so, we should check that we refer to and picture that everywhere
<valorie> which I didn't do
<ahoneybun> yea that needs to be updated once we have everthing moved to userbase
<valorie> I'm happy you are keeping track of all this
<ahoneybun> valorie: here you go https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu :)
<valorie> my contractors arrive the day after xmas to demolish the back bath
<juancarlospaco> It worked well and its uploaded now  :)
<valorie> ahoneybun: there is one broken image?
<valorie> add button
<valorie> but that's great!
<valorie> as long as the text goes with discover, which...... I've never used
<ahoneybun> missed it
<valorie> boo on me
<valorie> I'm used to muon package, so I use it
<ahoneybun> same
<valorie> and usually just use cli
<valorie> again, boo on me
<valorie> apachelogger: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BIBgoRiu3nk
<juancarlospaco> It dont show up on the Dolphins Donwload new Service
<juancarlospaco> :O
<ahoneybun> valorie: fixed
<ahoneybun> saving
<ahoneybun> refresh
<valorie> super!
<valorie> everything shipshape
<ahoneybun> why is kmail so hard for anything other then gmail
<valorie> so hard?
<ahoneybun> never can get outlook set up
<valorie> ah
<ahoneybun> not like profess outlook the one for normal people
<valorie> well, it's been a long time since I had it successfully running
<valorie> and I've never used outlook
<valorie> even when I used windows
<ahoneybun> outlook the email service not client
<valorie> either one
<ahoneybun> yea
<valorie> well, all there was was hotmail, back then
<valorie> haven't used windows in over 10 years
<ahoneybun> I made one for the email aaronhoneycutt@outlook
<ahoneybun> nice formal email for work
<valorie> hotmail wouldn't give me my preferred email name, so I never used it
<ahoneybun> or aaronhoneycutt@kubuntu.org now :)
<valorie> :-)
<ahoneybun> so nice
<valorie> I have valorie@kub and valorie@kde.org both
<ahoneybun> I gave github that as my email
<valorie> love 'em
<ahoneybun> nice
<valorie> gmail is valorie.zimmerman
<ahoneybun> I kinda want to branch out into general kde
<juancarlospaco> Ive uploaded  http://kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=162418  but it dont show up on the Dolphins Donwload new Service, why ?
<valorie> for non-fossy stuff
<ahoneybun> maybe help with bugs on media center
<valorie> juancarlospaco: maybe it takes awhile for the cache to be renewed?
<valorie> you might ask on #kde
<juancarlospaco> ah, ok
<juancarlospaco> no hurry
<valorie> but kde-look isn't controlled by kde people
<valorie> sadly
<juancarlospaco> lol
<valorie> which is why we're considering using bodega instead
<ahoneybun> love wikihelp
<juancarlospaco> I see, but I dont know if I can upload dolphin services menu there just yet
<ahoneybun> ehow I mean
<juancarlospaco> I got the bodega here
<valorie> cool
<ahoneybun> valorie: http://www.ehow.com/how_12074876_use-hotmail-kmail.html
<valorie> it's not set up in any official way for KDE yet though
 * juancarlospaco sudo wajig daily-upgrade
<ahoneybun> valorie: so if a doc page as a contruction tag it means you are not going to have it translated yet>
<valorie> right
<valorie> the tool doesn't kick in until you remove that
<ahoneybun> oh 
<ahoneybun> the home page can be translated 
<ahoneybun> almost
<valorie> weeeeee
<ahoneybun> if you want to double the page
<valorie> double the page?
<valorie> not sure what you mean
<ahoneybun> then for link and spelling 
<ahoneybun> I might have messed something when I copied it over from moinmoin
<ahoneybun> just want it to be great :)
<valorie> which exact page are we discussing?
<ahoneybun> http://userbase.kde.org/Kubuntu
<valorie> ahoneybun: I removed all the periods, since some lines had them and some did not
<valorie> if you like them, all lines should ahve 'em
<ahoneybun> valorie: thanks 
<valorie> oh, we need category tags
<valorie> look at some amarok handbook pages to see how that's done
<ahoneybun> oh ok
<valorie> good tagging helps immensely on keeping things up to date
<valorie> ok, time for pizza
<valorie> I'll be back in 3-4 hours
<ahoneybun> nice
<valorie> well, it's my night to visit my dad
<valorie> I'm not scarfing pizza for hours
<valorie> lol
<soee> :< in trusty bumblebee performence is so low ..
<ahoneybun> ppe1992
<Guest45508> okay
<Guest45508> okay
<Guest45508> hi jjesse
<Guest45508> oh well
<unicodesnow> Hi, I missed a dependency for qtwebkit and that failed to build, causing kdewebkit to fail to build. I installed the missing dependency, and qtwebkit builds fine, but kdewebkit is still failing to build.
<valorie> does it say why?
<unicodesnow> Yes, says it's missing Qt5WebKitWidgetsConfig.cmake and qt5webkitwidgets-config.cmake
<valorie> also, did you do a clean build?
<unicodesnow> clean build of qt?
<valorie> sometimes it helps to completely empty the build folder
<unicodesnow> I did a clean build of kde stuff, but not qt (that took like a hour :()
<valorie> after you build a dependency, you have to `make clean` or better, just empty the build folder and run your cmake line again
<unicodesnow> do I need to do that for Qt, kdewebkit, or both?
<valorie> whatever is failing to build
<valorie> sorry to be the bearer of bad news
<valorie> I would do that for kdewebkit for now
<valorie> if Qt doesn't squawk, then fine
<unicodesnow> ok thanks, it sure is a bit time consuming :P - I'm using the kdesrc-build script, I emptied the build folder.
<valorie> cool
 * valorie learned this lesson by experience
<valorie> I've never built kde, but I do build amarok and sometimes phonon and/or the backends
<unicodesnow> same error :(
<unicodesnow> how do I clean qt? 
<unicodesnow> oh woha qtwebkit is still building.
<valorie> errors are ok
<valorie> sometimes
<unicodesnow> the error is that it can't configure because it can't find QtWebKitWidgetsConfig.cmake, but I think that's cause qtwebkit is still building.
<valorie> right
<valorie> so you'll have to wait, and clean that folder as well
<valorie> this is why xkcd has so many comics about "my code is compiling"
<cortexA9> hello
<cortexA9> Riddell
<cortexA9> :)
<cortexA9> testing the daily right now.
<cortexA9> bbl
<cortexA9> hello
<cortexA9> Riddell: all good.
<cortexA9> :)
<unicodesnow> okay, I feel like giving up. does anyone have any clue on why kservice, kio, kdesignerplugin, kross, kde4support, kded, kjsembed, kde-workspace gives a make: *** [all] Error 2 a few % through the build?
<yofel> not unless you post the full build log, that error means that there was a real error somewhere earlier in the log
<unicodesnow> yofel: http://pastebin.kde.org/pzgmgfxsd
<yofel> it's missing some docbook definitions. I don't know where those are in kf5 though :/
<yofel> gotta run, bbl
<unicodesnow> can i just rm the docs?
<unicodesnow> meh i give up.
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<soee> bumblebee is broken in trusty ?
<ahoneybun> Ping valorie 
<soee> hmm: http://pastebin.com/R4HNyiqY
<soee> after switch to trusty
<soee> its states in 3 lines: No Nvidia card found. If you really have an Optimus system,
<soee> try selecting the Optimus setup in BIOS and run:
<soee> sudo dpkg-reconfigure bumblebee-nvidia oO
<manchicken> Dookie... creating a review board submission is turning out to be exactly nowhere as straight forward as I had hoped.
<manchicken> It looks like only kde and amarok repos are accepting submissions.
<manchicken> And I'm out of time. I've gotta shower and get ready to do some stuff... oh well. I sent a message to the mailing list, hopefully I can get an answer that way.
<Riddell> jose: yo
<Riddell> valorie: did you review his work?
<jose> Riddell: hey, she did, I'm waiting for it to be Monday so I can poke IS
<jose> I may be a bit slow on that as my laptop screen broke yesterday and I'm on a mobile connection
<debfx> ScottK: how is the quassel security update coming along?
<Quintasan> \o
<Quintasan> ovidiu-florin: ping
<valorie> acceptable, Riddell?
<valorie> I had him fix the problems I could see, and get the fix ready for IS to relink the broken photo links, or whatever they have to do
<ahoneybun> Hello
<soee> hiho
<ahoneybun> Hey soee 
#kubuntu-devel 2013-12-22
<valorie> there you are
<valorie> I was answering your ping, but you were gone
<ahoneybun> Sorry I go off and on sometimes
<valorie> whassup ahoneybun?
<ahoneybun> Not home is the main reason on my phone
<valorie> sure
<ahoneybun> valorie: still hanging with my girl
<valorie> nice
<ahoneybun> Yep
<ahoneybun> God 10 days till my bday
<valorie> btw I installed kde connect yest. on both my phone and on the laptop
<valorie> I think it works great, although I haven't gotten a text yet
<ahoneybun> Nice
<valorie> while here
<valorie> but installation was smooth
<ahoneybun> Yea works on Bluetooth I think
<valorie> how old are you turning, ahoneybun?
<valorie> yes, bluetooth
<ahoneybun> A big age lol
<ahoneybun> 21
<valorie> wowzers
<valorie> on Jan. 2nd?
<ahoneybun> Dec 31
<valorie> oooooo, nice timing
<ahoneybun> Yep
<valorie> so you can indulge at a new years party
<ahoneybun> I'm excited about the 14.04 release as well
<valorie> if you wanna visit, we have a good one at our cabin every year
<valorie> lol
<ahoneybun> I would love to 
<ahoneybun> Money though
<valorie> nice champagne at midnight, just for you
<valorie> yes, I hear ya
<ahoneybun> I can drink at the 14.04 release lol
<valorie> happy solstice, everybody!
<ahoneybun> I posted on the kubuntu documentation Google plus page
<valorie> we usually release right around Linuxfest NW
<ahoneybun> Nice https://plus.google.com/112490706514003921722/posts/adrbGoYe73m
<valorie> so when I staff that table (Ubuntu WA) that's always fun
<valorie> commented
<ahoneybun> Main pages left to move to userbase are installation and the release of software
<valorie> once you move the software page over I'll make a lil section for kdeconnect
<valorie> I think it isn't widely packaged yet
<valorie> our crew did a flawless job
<ahoneybun> Yea it worked like a charm
<ahoneybun> The plasma media center does not allow use of external media from what I could see
<ahoneybun> Also which there was a full screen mode
<valorie> what external media?
<valorie> like from a USB disk drive, phone, etc.?
<ahoneybun> Like a different partion
<valorie> ah
<ahoneybun> Partition
<valorie> maybe it's not mounted?
<ahoneybun> Yea dolphin shows it is
<ahoneybun> I think
<ahoneybun> This is going to be a even better docs release
<valorie> oh yes
<valorie> we've improved them in a lot of small ways
<valorie> but the biggest is a nice new work environment
<ahoneybun> Yep
<valorie> kudos on your hard work moving the pages
<ahoneybun> Yea 
<ahoneybun> Thanks the software one is the biggest
<ahoneybun> https://plus.google.com/112490706514003921722/posts/cYV7ynTuY4r
<valorie> install section is a biggie too
<ahoneybun> Yea 
<ahoneybun> I'm like 75-90% done with software
<ahoneybun> That idea would be best to get translators
<valorie> I'll write to the www list asking for tips to get everything uber-ready for the translators
<valorie> then write to the translators
<ahoneybun> I need people to check  the pages that I have moved in case of spelling errors and dead links since I had to cut a few things out
<ahoneybun> Yea
<valorie> maybe include the kubuntu-users list, in case there is anyone there who wants to step forward?
<valorie> yes, we need a few comb throughs
<valorie> just me and you looking at them isn't good enough
<valorie> you tend to overlook your own erros
<valorie> errors
<ahoneybun> Yea want me to write to the kubuntu 
<ahoneybun> Lol
<valorie> sure
<valorie> once you are at a computer!
<ahoneybun> You handle KDE and me kubuntu people
<ahoneybun> Yes lol
<valorie> you tend to write very shortly; more explanation helps people know what you are talking about
<ahoneybun> Yea
<ahoneybun> Tbh I have my laptop just easier with my phone
<valorie> ok
<valorie> I've never found an irc client worth a damn to me on android
<valorie> and I don't like typing enough with the onboard keyboard
<ahoneybun> Andchat is nice
<valorie> texting is fine, but that's it
<ahoneybun> Yes
<valorie> when I'm out, I'm out
<valorie> and not on IRC
<ahoneybun> Video chat lol
<ahoneybun> Hangouts
<valorie> i've never tried that on my phone, except for text
<ahoneybun> Handles video as well
<ahoneybun> Nice
<valorie> and I'm trying to use less data right now, because verizon stopped their unlimited plan
<valorie> and I used a LOT moving stuff to the new phone
<ahoneybun> Yea
<valorie> after the 29th it should be fine
<valorie> but I don't want to pay those bloodsuckers anything extra
<ahoneybun> 21 for me
<ahoneybun> Today lol
<valorie> nice
<ahoneybun> Yep
<ahoneybun> Got 4 gbs
<valorie> same here, i think
<ahoneybun> Nice
<ahoneybun> Bbl
<kubotu> ::runtime-bugs:: [1255761] Can't configure country, languages, or spell checker @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1255761 (by Steve Riley)
<ahoneybun> how are you guys lordievader ovidiu-florin
<Forrest> By chance does anybody know if the latest fglrx drivers have a fix for dkms not building properly?
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1263441] Typo in dependency of plasma-desktop package @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1263441 (by Sergey Basalaev)
<maxwerwolf> всем привет, рускоязычные есть тут?
<mitya57> maxwerwolf: да
<maxwerwolf> подсказать в каком направление капать нужно сможешь?
<mitya57> но тут официальный язык английский, лучше обсудить на #ubuntu-ru
<maxwerwolf> да пролема то как раз именно с kubuntu
<maxwerwolf> на убунте то как раз всё зарабатало
 * mitya57 /query'es maxwerwolf
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Riddell> oh my, ppc64el, a whole new architecture, anyone got one of those machines?
<Riddell> makes update_excuses hard to read
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1263441] Typo in dependency of plasma-desktop package @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1263441 (by Sergey Basalaev)
<kubotu> ::runtime-bugs:: [1011961] sftp connection with password fails @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1011961 (by Arrigo Marchiori)
<Odur_> Anybody knows why kde-workspace etc didn't get upgraded to 4.12 in kubuntu-backports?
<Riddell> Odur_: because there is no 4.12 version
<Odur_> Hmmm... strange
<Sput> apachelogger: do you still remember how you/we/KDE fixed the quassel-fullscreen-toggle-makes-it-go-crazy-on-kubuntu?
<Sput> I seem to remember that we used the KStandardAction wrongly, but that issue doesn't seem to happen in kubuntu anymore
<Sput> ... it happens for i3 users though
<yofel> nope, not fixed
<yofel> I do remember us talking about though
<yofel> Sput: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/12/14/%23kubuntu-devel.html was our talk back then
<Sput> oh thanks
<Sput> ok, so it's what I remembered
<Sput> just weird that we never got around to actually fixing it (and my colleagues at work somehow couldn't reproduce anymore)
<Sput> well, fix incoming now.
<yofel> I never use that fullscreen mode so I forgot about it
<yofel> managed to reproduce it just now though
<valorie> someone in either #kde or #kubuntu was complaining about it recently
<Sput> ok
<Sput> yofel, valorie: fixed upstream https://github.com/quassel/quassel/commit/47a6910aed00018c7230cc2cc90ae8e80fa77dda
<yofel> \o/
<valorie> yay!
<yofel> thanks :)
<valorie> Sput rocks
<Sput> at least I hope it also fixes your issue on kubuntu :)
<Sput> should have been the same cause anyway
#kubuntu-devel 2014-12-15
<Tm_T> hmmmm
<Mirv> sitter: it doesn't sound bad (like, 56kB .deb), but I'm not really on #ubuntu-desktop. by 16.04 LTS Ubuntu/Unity would not use qt4 anymore anywy so I can't think of why sni-qt on 15.04/15.10 images would be a problem
<kubotu> feed branches had 11 updates, showing the latest 6
<bukai> Riddell: ping
<bukai> soee: ping
<soee> bukai: pong
<bukai> soee: I have converted the site to wordpress but the index page is all ruined, the slider is not working while the other pages are fine any idea how to fix it?
<soee> check javascript errors in brwoser Console
<macstar> guys a question... i have uploaded a .deb package on kde-apps.org any possibility to have it included in that installation window which opens when i chose "install services" in dolphin?
<bukai_> soee:  My header file is-> https://paste.kde.org/pmt8i9yg1  are the stylesheets properly linked? this is how the slider on my index page looks-> http://wstaw.org/w/35Sc/, this is how the latest articlelooks ->   http://wstaw.org/w/35Sd/ . How do I fix it?
<Riddell> hi bukai_ 
<bukai_> Riddell: I have finished converting the site to wp, and the news feed is also over. But there are 2 problems
<Riddell> but a good start
<bukai_> Riddell: 1. Index page design is somehow not what it use to look.
<soee> bukai_: first why sometimes you adds slash afte <?php echo get_template_directory_uri(); ?> and sometimnems not? see queries and bootstrap.min.css
<soee> than you are missing some images probably (paths are wrong?) - are you sure thats not the reason why slider fails ?
<soee> do you run it already on wordpress ?
<bukai> soee: how do i include this -> <script src="https://ajax.googleapis.com/ajax/libs/jquery/1.11.0/jquery.min.js"></script>
<bukai> soee: I tried using get_template_directory_uri() but it did not work
<soee> bukai: just put it into <head></head>
<soee> no need for any dynamic paths, its static url
<bukai> I did , but did not work
<soee> define "did not work"
<bukai> the index page was not fixed. 
<AshishLa> I've just installed Kubuntu 13.04 (32 bit) and ive full internet connection but its showing "Unable to find package git" when typing sudo apt-get install git . PLease help . its urgent :)
<yofel> ...
<sitter> phew
<Riddell> oh well
<sitter> Riddell: noci...
<Riddell> hmm, I feel that needs a change in the script
<sitter> the way you merged also was wrong again
<sitter> you need to merge from a specific date as unstable would be ahead of the release already if you simply merge unstable HEAD
<Riddell> mm, right
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
<_Groo_> for some weeks now parley and kanagram are broken in kubuntu-ci, could some take a look at it?
<_Groo_> also apt-get complains that kross and libs arent needed anymore but at every update it reinstalls it anyway
<_Groo_> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/9v84lhqn
<_Groo_> see above
<sitter> not brokent hey are
<_Groo_> sitter: can you elaborate? :)
<sitter> the question really is can you elaborate
<_Groo_> sitter: elaborate can you? confused i am
<_Groo_> The following packages have been kept back:
<_Groo_>   kanagram parley
<_Groo_> has been like that for maybe 2 weeks now
<_Groo_> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/wt2txXWy
<_Groo_> see the pastebin
<_Groo_> its missing a 4 i believe in the version
<_Groo_> 4:14.11.97+git20141211.0013+14.10-0ubuntu0
<_Groo_> it should be 1:4.14.11.97+git20141211.0013+14.10-0ubuntu0
<_Groo_> not 4:14.11.97+git20141211.0013+14.10-0ubuntu0
<sitter> http://askubuntu.com/questions/347830/how-can-i-get-a-verbose-apt-get-exit-code
<yofel> _Groo_: no, the version numbers are right, what does apt say on dist-upgrade? Just keep them back?
<Riddell> grr debian git being rubbish again
<shadeslayer> Riddell: whats the problem?
<Riddell> it's slow when I push, sometimes hangs
<Riddell> if I wanted slow I'd use bzr :)
<Riddell> but seems to be getting there now
<_Groo_> yofel: yep
<yofel> _Groo_: please pastebin the result of sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -o 'Debug::pkgProblemResolver=true' 
<_Groo_> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/VS0IbnFl
<_Groo_> can i mix kubuntu-ppa/ppa with kubuntu-ci to install calligra updates? or will it break due to conflicting libraries?
<yofel> I don't think calligra should break..
<_Groo_> let me try, and see what it gives
<yofel> and I really should've added a transitional package for libkeedu-data -.
<yofel> -.-
<_Groo_> yofel: dont mention it :P
<_Groo_> yofel: im the only one that eats the dog food around here :P
<_Groo_> i would rather get the calligra 2.9,x series though
<_Groo_> cutting edge for cutting edge
<yofel> hm, yeah. We should update vivid to that
<Riddell> it hasn't been released
<yofel> the beta post says january
<Riddell> ah it been released, I'm a day behind calligra news
<Riddell> it could be a code-in task I suppose
<Riddell> weird e-mail du jour https://paste.kde.org/pitxybhqt
<soee_> why ? :) lost soul needs help 
<Riddell> hi vinay_ ever heard of this guy? https://paste.kde.org/pitxybhqt  he says he purchased support
<Riddell> not sure if that means from you guys or not
<sgclark> morning
<Riddell> hola sgclark 
<soee_> Riddell: i was thinking about 2 small  things to pun on the website im working on, oe would ba s small sticker in windew corner that would link to download page (current release) and second a bit smaller sticker to donate, what do you think ?
<Riddell> sgclark: I'm going to upload applications shortly
<soee_> hiho sgclark
<Riddell> soee_: both good things, how do you expect your website to fit in with www.kubuntu.org ?
<soee_> my keyboard or my fingers are broken.. every second word is wrong :/
<soee_> Riddell: define "fit in with"
<Riddell> soee_: will you want it under a different domain? how will they link?
<soee_> Riddell: the official website will use kubuntu.org so im thinking about promo.kubuntu.org or something as a subdomain
<Riddell> yep
<soee_> also my first idea was to have as a first section on homepage some text with screen about Kubuntu but now im thinking about some cool video that will present system
<yofel> Riddell: do you remember why we turned off the systemd support in sddm?
<Riddell> yofel: I did it because I was hoping it would help give it logging output
<Sick_Rimmit> Hi folks
<Riddell> and let me debug why ubiquity-dm didn't transition to sddm/full session
<Sick_Rimmit> I have feedback on the kwin_x11 command..
<Riddell> yofel: but in the end I ran out of time
<Riddell> yofel: turn it back on if you want
<Sick_Rimmit> This bug gives lots of problem when I am using G+ Hangouts. I ran the provided command, prior to a hang out.
<yofel> I'll do that for vivid then. I switched to systemd over the weekend and sddm runs rather badly without its systemd integration
<Sick_Rimmit> It certainly seemed to change the behaviour, although there were still problems with Windows etc...
<Sick_Rimmit> However, I got loads of output, that makes not one bit of sense to me
<Sick_Rimmit> Here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/9529300/
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: I think it's not a problem with g+ hangouts but with lots of stuff being sent to the screen, videos also make it more common
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell:Oh sure I agree, but the Video wndow in G+ hangouts seems to help make the problem happen more frequent;y
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: mFOOgraesslin is on IRC if you want to try to catch him
<Sick_Rimmit> So what I am saying is I can use it to test, because I can be sure that if its going to freeze it will when I am running a Hangout
<Riddell> sgclark: no ktux in kubuntu-ninjas!  that's the most important package!
<sgclark> hmm
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: I tried running kwin_x11 in gdb then trying to get a bt when it freezes but you're working blind so it's hard
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: and in pausing kwin_x11 I then need to switch to a linux console and start a new window manager
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: anyway you're saying you still get the problem with KWIN_USE_BUFFER_AGE=0 ?
<yofel> Riddell: would you please upload sddm 0.11.0-0ubuntu3 from git? For some reason it's not in the packageset
<kfunk> Sick_Rimmit: what's the issue with kwin_x11? also getting 100% CPU spikes with it sometimes?
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: we get display freezes at times, seems to affect kubuntu and intel, alt-tab unfreezes
<Riddell> kfunk: ↑
<kfunk> Riddell: sgclark: btw, I tried using sddm with systemd support and I horribly failed. most of the times I'm getting blank screens from sddm when starting it up via systemd.
<kfunk> (I have *no* clue what's going on)
<yofel> kfunk: seems to work fine here
<yofel> although
<yofel> I think I did get a blank screen once.. but I think that was when something deleted /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<kfunk> Riddell: yep. also seeing display freezes. alt+tab doesn't help then, though. kwin_x11 is at 100% CPU and I need to restart the whole session.
<yofel> still need to figure out how that happens
<kfunk> (can't even recover with a 'DISPLAY=:0 kwin_x11 --replace' from another VT)
<sgclark> I have enough problems with my nvidia card, I have not attempted systemd yet
<kfunk> and stupid powerdevil/polkit still not working properly for me either
<kfunk> (after some resumes I cannot suspend anymore, nor logout, etc.)
<kfunk> I might have too many old config/stuff lying around, so I might have to try a fresh install at some point.
<sgclark> yeah same here
 * mamarley is glad he hasn
<mamarley> oops
<Riddell> yofel: sddm uploaded
 * mamarley is glad he hasn't upgraded his primary systems to KDE 5 yet.
<sgclark> Riddell: seems it is MIA on applications list
<Riddell> sgclark: should be complete now, I added a script to regenerate that list
<kfunk> sgclark: Nvidia here as well. you think it adds problems?
<sgclark> kfunk: yes, I cannot use the *buntu drivers at all, always blackscreen
<mamarley> That sounds like you might still have bits of the driver left over from the .run installs causing problems.
<kfunk> sgclark: hm, works *for me*. 
<kfunk> kwin_x11 freeze and polkit issues are the biggest leftover issues for me atm.
<sgclark> well
<kfunk> rest works fine
<sgclark> it doesnt work for me lol
<mamarley> sgclark: I would recommend that if you reinstall at some point, try the deb-packaged NVIDIA drivers before installing with .run.
<kfunk> but indeed. debugging X11/video driver issues is still a PITA, even in 2014. I'm happy that it's working for me.
<sgclark> but again, this is an upgrade of upgrade piled with unstable and lingering lightdm brining in all of unity and gnome, so I have many gremlins about, so I need a fresh install, but no time
<sgclark> right I know I need new install
<sgclark> but no time >.<
<yofel> Riddell: thanks
<mamarley> -ENOTIME :(
<sgclark> Riddell: err looks like ktux was not doen on the first round.. aka no debain merge etc, gojnna be a few
<kfunk> heh. just noticed that I had multiple kded5 instances running again (where the hell do they come from?) => killing them solved the powerdevil issue again.
<Riddell> sgclark: however could we forget it, poor little tux
<sgclark> :(
<BluesKaj_> Hey folks
<_Groo_> the kwin_x11 freezes with intel might be mitigated with latest git
<_Groo_> at least im not seeing them as frequently
<_Groo_> try my ppa and see if it fixes it
<_Groo_> https://launchpad.net/~paulo-miguel-dias/+archive/ubuntu/mesa/
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<sgclark> Riddell: ktux uploaded to ninjas
<Riddell> yay!
<Riddell> although I wasn't being serious when I said it was the most important bit :)
<sitter> yofel: https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/VS0IbnFl.raw I feel like there is a transitional package needed
<sitter> Riddell: I am reasonable certain the noci trigger only works if it is on its own line
<Riddell> sitter: fooey
<sitter> feel free to tweak the serverside hook though
 * sitter couldn't be bothered to bash more involved scenarios
<sitter> Mirv: have you pushed qtscript packaging somewhere yet?
<Mirv> sitter: not really, since a) I plan to sync it from Debian experimental when available and b) it's one of the modules that doesn't see any changes on average. it compiled fine with http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9529821/
<sitter> fails to generate source for me http://kci.pangea.pub/job/utopic_unstable_qtscript-opensource-src/6/console
<sitter> then again
<sitter> maybe the scriptery is crap
 * sitter investigates file system
<sitter> eek
<sitter> Mirv: nevermind, I am too stupid to use tar :)
 * Mirv ignores sitter :)
<mamarley> For that, you deserve to be tarred and feathered ;)
<sitter> such word play
<mamarley> much bad pun
<mamarley> wow
 * sitter wonders how Riddell managed to cause 2 CI builds with one commit Oo
<sitter> it's not right I say!
<yofel> sitter: I added one earlier
<sitter> _Groo_: ^
<_Groo_> whatzup sitter 
<mgraesslin> sitter: is Qt 5.4 already on the CI?
<sitter> mgraesslin: WIP
<sitter> _Groo_: yofel says he fixed edu-data
<mgraesslin> sitter: as I just thought about it: please remember to rebuild frameworksintegration once 5.4 is in, otherwise the platform theme is broken
<_Groo_> sitter: yep just confirmed it
<yofel> fixed in git, dunno if it's in CI
<_Groo_> it is, just updated my system
<_Groo_> kanagram and parley upgraded fine now
<_Groo_> gj
<yofel> wheee
<_Groo_> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/kDja2ECd
<_Groo_> anyone knows if ci has any option for another desktop settings besides desktop layout?
<sitter> mgraesslin: yeah I noticed earlier that the Qt packaging is actually so smart that when linking against private bits it will inject a version dependent ABI pseudo package in the dependency, so one *must* rebuild to get the package to install ^^
<_Groo_> its greyed out to me
<_Groo_> maybe folder or something
<sitter> breeze for example also links against privates
<mgraesslin> wonderful
<_Groo_> breezing into privates cant be a good thing
<mgraesslin> also please recompile kwin as it has some ifdefs
<Mirv> mgraesslin: sitter: yes I'll rebuild frameworkintegration and plasma-framework in the 5.4.0 landing silo today/tomorrow precisely since they are on the list that currently depend on this 'qtbase-abi-5-3-2' so require a rebuild
<sitter> mgraesslin: mh, I plan to force a rebuild of everything once it's landed. IIRC some frameworks also have ifdef bugfixes
 * sitter wonders why launchpad refuses to list suitable sources when querying for the correct version
<Mirv> although hmm I guess you're in a middle of some transition
<sitter> Mirv: I don't think you need to bother with our bits to be honest
<sitter> I am about to wire 5.4 into our CI, so we should be on top of things in due time
<mgraesslin> makes sense the complete rebuild
<mamarley> Is there going to be a PPA for Qt 5.4?  I know about the qt5-edgers beta2 PPA, but that one still has Qt 5.4 RC in it.
<Mirv> sitter: I need to eventually anyway since those two packages need to land with 5.4
<Mirv> mamarley: always refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/QtTesting instead of the PPA of the day
<Mirv> I tried to keep PPA descriptions up-to-date for a year or two but it's easier to have that wiki url to point to
<Mirv> so, I've switched from that beta2 PPA to a CI Train landing silo
<mamarley> Cool, thanks!
<Mirv> np
<Mirv> sitter: plus, I want to be able to test KDE5 myself too with the latest Qt, from my own PPA :)
<sitter> Mirv: hehe, also fine by me ^^
<sitter> I am a bit perplexed by the launchpad api ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/9530112/ I am doing a GET to query a published source but launchpad returns an empty collection, accessing the same url through the browser works fine...
<sitter> interestingly setting exact_match=false will make it work Oo
<sitter> and it will start working without problems once the binaries are built
<sitter> wgrant: any thoughts on why this might happen?
<sitter> Mirv: qtwebkit already somewhere?
<Mirv> sitter: no, it's ftbfs which would need tinkering bug #1395661. for other archs it does build by the current packaging with the only change being dropping / commenting out the LLIntCLoop32BigEndian.patch applying
<ubottu> bug 1395661 in qtwebkit-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "Qt Webkit fails to build against Qt 5.4.0 on amd64 and powerpc" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1395661
<Mirv> sitter: now pushed to normal ~kubuntu-packagers branch what I had
<sitter> thank you :)
<sitter> shadeslayer, Riddell: thoughts on rolling out stable CI in early january?
<shadeslayer> whats stable CI?
<sitter> plasma stable branch CI
<shadeslayer> mmmh
<shadeslayer> yeah sure
<sitter> then Riddell also has less reason to complain when he has to do work for stable releases (:
<Riddell> sitter: I still need to run various scripts, all of which ideally would be automated
<sitter> that's the endgame, yeah
<shadeslayer> ^^
<sitter> as a matter of fact getting Qt landed in utopic CI made me write parts of the tech needed even though I only wanted to dive into that next year :S
<shadeslayer> :)
<Riddell> sitter: when you ask about rolling out stable CI in early january what's the blocker there? isn't it just you writing the bits it needs?
<sitter> that's the blocker
<sitter> also processes should be pretty solid before we go there
<sitter> Riddell: libkscreen merge broken btw
<Riddell> something changed in the symbols there but not in the source
<sitter> no, the symbol file was removed because the soname is different
<sitter> mhmh
<sitter> qtwebkit build blocking everything
<sitter> I think I can call it a day now xD
<Riddell> have a nice evening sitter, thank you for your hard work
<sitter> but but I am still here ^^
<sitter> here and hating qmake :@
<sgclark> heh fighting with qmake as well
<Riddell> port qt to cmake?
<Riddell> I wonder which would be more bother, the porting or the qmake maintainer
<sitter> I think someone at some point even had a proof of concept of minimal qt built with cmake
<sitter> uh ah eh
<sitter> shadeslayer: didn't we have problems with qtwebkit building in neon times way back?
<shadeslayer> yes
<shadeslayer> path issues IIRC
<yofel> what character was that again?
<shadeslayer> make sure your path doesn't have spaces or hyphens
<shadeslayer> one of those two
<sitter> God I hate building webkit
<sitter> Mirv: WRT webkit... maybe pch should just be switched off. appears to me even the upstream 5.4.0 integration CI builds on linux all ran with -no-pch which seems a bit dodgy, all the more reason not to use pch though :S
<sitter> also I can't put my finger on why exactly it is failing, so I am no help 
<BluesKaj> hmm,no printer install options in system settings plasma 5...what gives?
#kubuntu-devel 2014-12-16
<Mirv> sitter: doko generally has asked to keep PCH enabled. anyhow, I will follow whatever Debian decides too, and I'm curious to see whether they have the same problem or somehow magically avoid it.
<Mirv> for the moment I'm not blocked on it since we don't use qtwebkit and I made qttools ignore qtwebkit. for this week, I'd mostly just want to have a chance to see unity8 running on qt 5.4
<sitter> mh
<sitter> oh on that note
<sitter> Mirv: can you please push your qttools :)
<Mirv> sitter: hmm sure, it's the ugly hack of removing qtwebkit for now, but it works. let me add a clear note about it first.
<Mirv> sitter: pushed.
<sitter> thanks
<sitter> Mirv: ah, fwiw, I think I found the cause of the broken pch http://paste.ubuntu.com/9537448/ for some reason that doesn't get reported with the 3 million arguments used in the build normally
 * Mirv pushed some more svg, multimedia, location too
<sitter> also for good measure I was unable to find any other build log anywhere on the internet that also used pch for Qt5WebKitWidgets, perhaps the problem is that suddenly it started to precompile for us ^^
<sitter> Mirv: hehe, cool beans, thanks 
<Mirv> sitter: right... pch has been enabled for all but arm64 in qtbase, but I don't know the logic of it being used for the submodules. I'd assume it's enabled if it's enabled in qtbase.
<Mirv> sitter: pch disabling for just qtwebkit shouldn't be a problem
<sitter> considering upstream doesn't test with pch I do wonder if we really should enable it at all ^^
<sitter> but yeah, qtbase pch would make qt_module.prf/qt_module_headers.prf force pch for all qt modules so I guess that explains it
 * sitter slowly backs away from qtwebkit
<sitter> kubotu: newversion phonon 4.8.3
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1402947
<sitter> kubotu: newversion phonon-backend-vlc 0.8.2
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1402948
<sitter> kubotu: newversion phonon-backend-gstreamer 4.8.1
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1402949
<sitter> Riddell, yofel, shadeslayer ^
<sitter> shadeslayer: libphonon only contains debian relevant stuff so you can slap sune with the commits
<soee> good morning
<sitter> wgrant: can I please get a bump to 5g for https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ci/+archive/ubuntu/stage/+packages
<wgrant> sitter: Done.
<sitter> thank you :)
<sitter> Mirv: qtsvg ... Missing build dependencies: libqt5opengl5-dev (>= 5.4.0+dfsg~) <- wouldn't >=5.4.0 be more appropriate?
<Mirv> sitter: oh, I committed it like that since I'm pulling Debian's first qtbase upload with +dfsg in right now..
<Mirv> I'd have done the prune-nonfree myself but I wouldn't have gotten bit-for-bit identical tarball
<sitter> Mirv: even so, the dfsgness of the source should have no impact on the compat, should it?
<Mirv> sitter: it shouldn't but again Debian has the +dfsg dependencies in qtsvg, and eventually I will anyway just sync qtsvg from Debian instead of having a separate packaging for it in Ubuntu
<Mirv> but if it helps your work, I can commit the +dfsg removal to the Ubuntu branch for now
<Mirv> (pushed)
<sitter> thx 
<sitter> Riddell, shadeslayer: someone should find an alitoh sysadmin and have them look into the IO blockage
<lordievader> Good morning
<bukai> Riddell: ping ping!
<sitter> uh
<sitter> Mirv: can you push qtxmlpatterns as well please :)
<Riddell> hi bukai 
<bukai> Riddell: I have sorted out all the problems that were there before, except the design of the news page, It currently looks like ->http://wstaw.org/w/35YQ/ I am unable to modify it further. Any idea how to do it?
<Riddell> bukai: looks find like that, what's wrong with it?
<bukai_> Riddell: I mean do I need to install wp on the server?
<Riddell> sitter: closing your phonon bugs, those were in last week
<Riddell> bukai_: yeah i guess so
<bukai_> Riddell: and what do i do with the news page?
<Riddell> bukai_: how do you mean?
<sitter> huh :O
<sitter> Riddell: uscan'd?
<sitter> cool, also very scary considering I forgot to announce the release last week ^^
<Riddell> that's how good we are
<Riddell> actually a code-in student did it
<bukai_> Riddell: the design of the news post page is currently ->http://wstaw.org/w/35YQ/ how do I improve it?
<bukai_> soee: ping
<Riddell> bukai_: looks fine to me, most people won't look at the news page they'll look at the feed on the front page
<sitter> Mirv: patch disabling pch on affected architectures attached to bug 1395661
<ubottu> bug 1395661 in qtwebkit-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "Qt Webkit fails to build against Qt 5.4.0 on amd64 and powerpc" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1395661
<bukai_> Riddell: ok, great. Btw are there any more things I need to implement?
<soee> hey bukai_
<Riddell> bukai_: getting wordpress up and running and getting it to be a reasonable load on the server for one :)
<bukai> Riddell: test.kubuntu.co.uk is also a wp theme right? so can i use the same database and just activate my theme?
<Riddell> bukai: yes I think so
<sitter> ^ needs performance and load profiling
<Tm_T> Riddell: factoid updated
<bukai> ovidiu-florin: ping
<bukai> Riddell: ok, thanks.
<Mirv> sitter: pushed qtxmlpatterns, and big thanks for the webkit patch! I was trying to search for such a parameter.
<Mirv> I'll update webkit, tools branches as I get the fix verified
<Riddell> bukai: bcooksley has some ideas on how to help performance
<Riddell> or it can just be hosted on aws
<bukai> Riddell: thats great so how do I improve the performance? 
<sitter> Riddell: that sounds expensive
<bukai> Riddell: we do not need aws actually
<sitter> what would be an option is putting static assets (i.e. images and css) on cloudfront or an s3 bucket
<sitter> that should reduce load already quite a bit
<sitter> question then is just how many concurrent connections apache is willing and able to take
<sitter> hence the profiling need
<sitter> without knowing what to expect it's hard to say how to make it not fall over on release days ^^
<bukai> sitter: we can easily know the load on release days
<sitter> bukai: you'd probably have to ask canonical sysadmins what the current load peaks on kubuntu.org are
<bukai> no I have added google analytics to it. So Riddell can tell us the exact load
<bukai> sitter: ^^
<sitter> bukai: that would mean 15.04 needs to release with the old site though
<sitter> unless you added it before the 14.10 release that is ^^
<bukai> sitter: I have finished with the site I just need to put it on the server
<Riddell> bukai: dunno ask bcooksley (new zealand timezone)
<sitter> yeah, but to make sure that the new server can handle the load we need to have metrics from previous releases
<bukai> Riddell: do you remember the analytics config?
<sitter> seems to me the existing kubuntu.org uses analytics as well, is that ours or canonical's?
<sitter> Riddell: ^
<Riddell> sitter: it's ours
<sitter> Riddell: has that been there before 14.10 release?
<bukai> Riddell: on which server is the kubuntu.org hosted?
<Riddell> bukai: a canonical server to which we don't have access
<Riddell> sitter: about 24 hours before yes
<sitter> Riddell: please be adding me to the analytics
<sitter> average load time of a page 2.5 to 5 seconds
<sitter> oh my
<soee> woot woot
<soee> what page ?
<sitter> kubuntu.org average
<sitter> mh, bukai gone
<soee> wrr there is ~7 separate css files, same with JS, concatenate them, minify, move JS to footer, compress code - be sure gzip is used
<soee> also images can be optimized be stripping not needed data
<sitter> sooo
<sitter> peak on release day was 1245 (hourly value), so including a random number of people that would have analytics/js deactivated a worst case stress test would be 13k concurrent acceses
<sitter> alternativley for more realistic stress testing ... average pages per session that day were 2.6, so I'd ceil that again to be on the save side
<sitter> average session time was 2:16 minutes, so ideally one would distribute 1.3k sessions where each session loads 3 pages over the course of 2:16 minutes possibly randomized a la rand() %3/(2+(16/60%60)) or some such nonesense
<sitter> depending on how one were to conduct the stress test one could possibly also directly mimic behavior in terms of which pageas are fetched (e.g. 31% of sessions would start on / and of those 22% would leave again...)
<sitter> bukai, Riddell ^
<sitter> Riddell: also FWIW, 2 minutes session time sounds a bit disappointing, I think the release announcements might not have been snazzy enough
<Pali> Riddell: ping, have you looked at my ppa?
<Riddell> Pali: no sorry was hoping to have a helper in to do that, got vivid alpha 1 and plasma to do then I hoep to get onto it
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | KF5 5.5 Status: http://goo.gl/5rMNsD | Applications 14.12.0 Status http://goo.gl/lFQbkR | frozen for alpha 1
<Riddell> !testers | alpha 1 candidates (I've no idea if todays image even boots)
<ubottu> alpha 1 candidates (I've no idea if todays image even boots): Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56, parad1se, mamarley, alket, SourBlues, gclark, neo31  for information
<Riddell> Tm_T: sgclark is not gclark :) ↑
<soee> well system works for me superb :) didn't try isos though
<Riddell> isos is what needs testing
<soee> Riddell: later at home, to much work atm :/
<bukai> Riddell: Can you give me ovidiu-florin email id?
<Riddell> Ovidiu-Florin Bogdan <ovidiu.b13@ gmail.com>
<bukai> Riddell: thanks
<Riddell> bukai: https://paste.kde.org/pzc2sspd2
<Riddell> what sitter said while you were away
<bukai> Riddell: I have seen it.
<bukai> Riddell: but how do we change i.e. improve that??
<Tm_T> Riddell: aah copy paste error, I'll fix that
<Tm_T> Riddell: sorry
<Tm_T> Riddell: fixed
<Riddell> thanks Tm_T :)
<bukai> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> hi bukai 
<bukai> Riddell: if the load time of the current site is long the new will be longer as it has more images and stuff compared to the old 1
<bukai> how do we resolve that?
<sitter> the problem most likely is badly compressed pngs and a general overuse of pngs
<Riddell> bukai: I'd worry about settings it up before premature optimisation
<sitter> I wouldn't worry to much about this for now
<Riddell> sitter: oh it's tuesday, can I make plasma depend on qt 5.4 yet?
<sitter> nope
<Riddell> aww
<bukai> ok , I am working on the setup part !
<sitter> almost there though my magic grep says
<shadeslayer> whats magical about your grep
<sitter> it is smarter than me, must be magic
<Riddell> frameworks all compiled in archive but arm and powerpc holding it up as usual
<bukai> Riddell: I have made changes to a blank html5 theme and created several page. Will the pages be an integral part of the modified theme?
<Riddell> bukai: I'm not sure what that means
<bukai> Riddell: No problem I have figured it out! :)
<sitter> chrome tab movement is totally not fluxbox compatible :@
<shadeslayer> sitter: fluxbox? :O
<sitter> it's the supremest box
<shadeslayer> :O
<mamarley> But kwin!
<sitter> is not a box
<sitter> fatal flaw right there
<shadeslayer> true enough ^^
<mamarley> mv /usr/bin/kwin /usr/bin/kwin-box
<Mirv> sitter: oh... one missing, thanks!
<mparillo> Alpha 1 Candidate is not here: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/328/builds Is it just the regular daily? And does it ship 5.1.2 which is supposed to resolve https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=340966
<ubottu> KDE bug 340966 in general "Plasma 5 crashes maximizing VMware Player" [Crash,Resolved: fixed]
<Riddell> mparillo: just set up http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/328/builds
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Riddell> mparillo: alas most of plasma 5.1.2 is still building
<Riddell> mparillo: but testing welcomed
<sgclark> is there a amd64 build? I need to do a reinstall anyway..
<soee> there should be i installed it liek 2 days ago 
<soee> from staging then i think
<mparillo> I will look again. Alas, I without the fix promised in 5.1.2, I can pretty much only test a clean install. Small (virtual) screen is a big handicap.
<Riddell> sgclark: yep ↑
<sgclark> cool, backup up all my stuff first :)
<sitter> qt54 build stack almost staged \o/
<Riddell> since I started using git all my svn commands get run with -a and then I have to run them again without
<Riddell> ScottK: bug 1400730 needs some ~ubuntu-sru love
<ubottu> bug 1400730 in libxext (Ubuntu Utopic) "libxext fills up .xsession-errors log files" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1400730
<sitter> Mirv: it appears qtscript is broken again https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ci/+archive/ubuntu/stage/+build/6653113
 * sitter heading out for tea
 * shadeslayer ponders about exporting QT_SELECT=5 via pkg-kde-tools
<Riddell> ooh live image is working :)
<Riddell> only armhf to go for kf5!
<kranzer> Riddell: hello, are you here?
<Riddell> hi kranzer 
<kranzer> Riddell: when will new tasks be published?
<Riddell> dunno, I felt a bit overloaded with all the ones last week
<Riddell> and I don't have any immediate ideas
<Riddell> oh you could package calligra 2.9 beta
<Riddell> but as I say I don't have much energy to mentor it
<Riddell> you could test kubuntu alpha 1 candidates
<Riddell> that would be cool
<kranzer> Riddell: will it be as a task?
<Riddell> yep, I can add that now
<kranzer> ri
<Riddell> iso testing here if you want to start http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/328/builds
<kranzer> Riddell: I'm not able right now
<kranzer> Riddell: I have a task
<kranzer> Riddell: couldn't you tell me how I can find Nicolas Brisset?
<Riddell> never heard of him
<kranzer> Riddell: clear(
<Riddell> nicolas.brisset@ free.fr
<Riddell> says identity.kde.org
<kranzer> Riddell: I don't know the channel(
<Riddell> kranzer: for what?
<kranzer> Riddell: task
<Riddell> kranzer: what task?
<kranzer> Riddell: http://www.google-melange.com/gci/task/view/google/gci2014/5549624853004288
<Riddell> kranzer: it probably has no irc channel, the website points to a mailing list https://mail.kde.org/mailman/listinfo/kst
<kranzer> Riddell: oh, then could you publish that task?
<Riddell> kranzer: the alpha testing one? I can ask an admin to do it
<kranzer> Riddell: please, ask him)
<Riddell> kranzer: asked, but go ahead and start
<Riddell> worst case someone else claims it and we get two testers, no bad thing :)
<kranzer> Riddell: it isn't published yet
<Riddell> kranzer: right, I can't publish it, we'll need to wait for an admin to do that, but you can go ahead and start the task
<kranzer> Riddell: please, give me links)
<Riddell> kranzer: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/328/builds
<Riddell> download iso images
<Riddell> install virtualbox if that's what you want to use
<Riddell> or get a usb key if you want to use real hardware
<Riddell> and install, using different languages and the different install methods the iso.qa site asks for
<kranzer> Riddell: ohhh, I can't install now
<Riddell> kranzer: why not?
<kranzer> I have to use different computers(
<Riddell> you can use virtualbox or another virtual machine
<kranzer> Riddell: virtual machines are very annoying and my computer starts lagging while using them
<yofel> too much resources allocated to the VM?
<bukai> Riddell: I spoke to ovidiu-florin , setting up will not be a problem as he has already installed wp on the server for his site!
<yofel> hm? test.kubuntu.co.uk is a wp install in his dir, yes...
<bukai> yofel: yes! can I create another user or only he can do it?
<Riddell> anyone can
<Riddell> bukai: what do you need?
<bukai> I want to import my database and activate the kubuntu theme
<yofel> bukai: user in wp or on the server?
<yofel> wp
<bukai> yofel: wp
<Riddell> bukai: why not get your own install of wordpress?
<bukai> Riddell: wont it burden the server if wordpress is installed twice?
<yofel> well, the other one already has the posts, so just adding the theme there would be easiest
<yofel> bukai: hardly if you don't access it
<bukai> yofel: the newone also has all the posts!
<bukai> just adding the theme wont be enough 
<bukai> database has to be imported
<yofel> well yeah, I just said that the other one already has those
<yofel> but adding a bunch of files and a mysql DB is hardly a burden on the server if nobody accesses the instance
<Riddell> bukai: I set up http://test2.kubuntu.co.uk/
<Riddell> in your home directory
<Riddell> you can install wordpress there if you like
<bukai> Riddell: thanks, I will install wordpress there only!
<bukai> Riddell: how do I import my database there?
<Riddell> bukai: do you want a new mysql database?
<bukai> yes
<Riddell> bukai: do you know how to set up a new mysql database and mysql user?
<bukai> no that I know , I want to know how to import an existing database
<bukai> Riddell: Sorry I got disconnected , so I am not sure if you told me to how to import the database
<Riddell> bukai: I set up a new databae
<Riddell> dunno what you want to import or how to do it
<bukau> Riddell: I cant find any database called test2, there is one called test
<Riddell> bukau: works for me, what are you doing?
<bukau> Riddell: when you do show databases how many database are there?
<Riddell> bukau: three
<Riddell> https://paste.kde.org/pnkr1jhfl
 * yofel installs some updates on that server. It's been a while since someone did that...
 * Riddell out
<soee> heyho
<Riddell> hi soee are you able to do any testing this evening?
<yofel> hm, we don't want to have a single-desktop pager in the taskbar, do we?
<soee> Riddell: can you give me link to iso ?
<yofel> at least not while it's useless, setting it to show desktop on click would be a replacement to the missing show desktop widget
<yofel> soee: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/328/builds
<soee> im not usre why but konversation always disables me notification for this channel
<soee> so slow downloading :/
<soee> ok with kget it seems faster
<yofel> hm, we should kill kubuntu-settings-active/-netbook for p5
<Riddell> yofel++ 
<yofel> on the positive side, upgrading works pretty well
<Riddell> oh really? that's great
<Riddell> I wonder if we should care about utopic plasma 5 users for upgrades
<Riddell> I always said we wouldn't
<yofel> I didn't test that... can do a run later
<Riddell> I'm worried I've screwed up khelpcenter
<Riddell> but uploaded kde-runtime with khelpcenter (not khelpcenter4) 14.12.0
<Riddell> I did delete it from -proposed but I fear the danger is done
<Riddell> wgrant: do you know if there's a way out of that?
<macstar> anyone knows when the kde 4.14.3 will make it into the kubuntu-updates or kubuntu-backports ppa?
<yofel> Riddell: I see 4.11.97 khelpcenter in proposed
<yofel> cache update...
<yofel> *14.11.97
<yofel> hm, still there
<Riddell> maybe I failed to delete something
<Riddell> don't have my laptop here to check
<yofel>  khelpcenter | 4:5.1.2-0ubuntu1    | vivid-proposed/universe | source
<yofel>  khelpcenter | 4:14.11.97-0ubuntu1 | vivid-proposed/universe | amd64, arm64, armhf, i386, powerpc, ppc64el
<Riddell> hmm I thought I'd deleted the binaries
<yofel> macstar: for which release?
<macstar> yofel 14.04
<yofel> hm, that seems to ended up in some black hole with all the releases lately :/
<yofel> *have ended
<yofel> macstar: can't say when really, as soon as someone has time for it
<macstar> yofel no hurry mate ;) just wanted to be sure it will still come :P
<soee> do you also have this in VB when trying to boot image http://wstaw.org/m/2014/12/16/kubuntu-14.10-plasma6-about.png ?
<soee> cant boot the iso on my VM, have this video problem each time
<soee> ok i switched off both options in Acceleration tab, now it works
<kfunk> another plasma 5 question: does krunner work fine for you? it's flickering heavily over here, like turning completely black after each key stroke (this has been the case all the time for me)
<soee> kfunk: works pretty nice for me for a long time
<kfunk> good to know, so it's really just me, probably NVidia related again :/
<soee> im on nvidia to :)
<soee> optimus tech, nvidia profile on
<kfunk> soee: hm, question: do you have desktop effects enabled? i.e. running in composite mode?
<soee> kfunk: yes
<kfunk> could you try turning them off and check again?
<kfunk> shift+alt+f12
<soee> same
<soee> works fine
<yofel> *krunner* works fine, but the plasma popups when hovering over the panel flicker for me as well when they fade
<kfunk> yeah, that looks odd here as well
<kfunk> funny thing is, with compositing enabled, it gets a lot *better*
<soee> im on propriety drivers 343 but 346 also worked well
<kfunk> no flickering anymore both for the panel and for krunner
<soee> woho sddm works in VM -.-
<soee> im not sue if its because small VM window but when i open menu (kicker or how it is called) i see only favourites no any tabs to switch 
<kranzer> Riddell: hi
<kranzer> Riddell: I've just claimed that task
<kranzer> Riddell: what VM can I use?
<yofel> Virtualbox or KVM is what you'll want to use usually
<kranzer> yofel: Can I do it from Windows?
<yofel> Virtualbox runs on Win too, yeah
<kranzer> yofel: cause my ubuntu is a bit laggy
<yofel> not sure why it would do that... but sure
<shadeslayer> sitter: do you really need include /usr/share/pkg-kde-tools/qt-kde-team/3/debian-qt-kde.mk for konversation?
<shadeslayer> or will the kf5 helper be enough?
<wgrant> Riddell: You've got a bad binary version? We can make versions go backwards in some circumstances when there's no other reasonable option.
<soee> Riddell: i can do more test tomorrow, today i have to go sleep soon
<soee> *tests
<debfx> sooo when can I expect a kubuntu spin with trinity? :P
<yofel> uh, they have their own images, so that's already there? ^^
<debfx> if they load as fast as their screenshots it'll take years to download
<yofel> heh, true
<yofel> so, a plain utopic+next upgrade to vivid works fine so we should be good on that side
<yofel> even has the correct default web browser, unlike the main upgrade
<valorie> cool!
<valorie> I might do this after xmas then
<valorie> too busy atm with gci and such
<debfx> wow, they even have their own launchpad instance
#kubuntu-devel 2014-12-17
<shadeslayer> yofel: do you have any experience making apt-cacher-ng cache custom repos? like a ppa?
<shadeslayer> yofel: nvm, figured it out
<Mirv> sitter: re; qtscript the packaging branch is still at 5.3.2 and requires no changes besides version bumps. if it worked before, maybe you didn't bump the build deps before or something? (s/5.3.2/5.4.0/ in debian/control would lead to 5.4.0+dfsg qtbase dependencies)
<bukai> Good Morning!
<soee> good morning
<sitter> Mirv: with the not updated branches I do absolutely nothing as jenkins enforces order ^^
<sitter> most peculiar
<sitter> aha!
<sitter> http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/qt/qtscript.git/commit/?h=experimental&id=97fb9702ddc5e9cd1a122d8793de3e0f0307a2ef
<sitter> all mitya57's fault xD
<sitter> ah yeah, I used the git version because we have a conflicting patch in launchpad
<sitter> Mirv: do you by any chance already have something to push for qtscript?
<Mirv> sitter: well I have a local diff I can push. I'm not going to need it myself now that I can sync qtscript 5.4.0+dfsg-1 from debian experimental instead.
<sitter> Mirv: nevermind then
<sitter> I just made a branch on debian git. good enough for now
<Mirv> ok, sounds good
<lordievader> Good morning.
<bukai> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> hi bukai 
<bukai>  Hi, I am very confused now. I asked ovidiu-florin  for setting up wordpress he asked me to install it on some other private server what do I do?
<bukai> Riddell: ^^
<Riddell> set it up on that test2 domain I made
<sitter> and of course plasma5 isn't starting with qt5.4 anymore
<Riddell> uh oh
<Riddell> does other stuff?
<Riddell> most of the plasma devs use qt5.4
<sitter>             if (d.n == 0) {
<sitter> why use names when you can use letters
<sitter> bad feeling I have
<sitter> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9549049/
<Riddell> dlopen, I've no idea how to debug that
<Riddell> except recompile everything and hope it helps
<Riddell> but then why would it if it's all binary compatible
<yofel> plugin ABI mismatch?
<sitter> that would be very scary
<sitter> I only switched out qt5.4 core pieces that were required to make the packaging ABI dependencies resolved
<sitter> so either there is a problem with the ABI tracking magic or 5.4 has a BIC or a framework leaks private qt symbols through its own API
<sitter> none of them explain why it would crash on kStoreUmask though
<sitter> and yet rebuilding kdelibs4support fixes it
<sitter> Q_CONSTRUCTOR_FUNCTION
<sitter> could be that this changed 
<sitter> Q_CONSTRUCTOR_FUNCTION(kStoreUmask)
<sitter> other than that kstoreUmask is a posix function operating on pod statics
<sitter> hasn't changed in 2 years -.-
<sitter> Mirv: please add kdelibs4support to the nochange rebuild upload list
<sitter> plasma-nm also has flaky symbols
<sitter> -.-
<Mirv> sitter: hmm, why it'd need a rebuild? it does not seem to depend on the private headers and does not depend on qtbase-abi-5-3-2 or qtdeclarative-abi-5-3-2 -> it should just work? or was it that you have some different behavior anyhow #ifdef:d in there?
<Mirv> sitter: bug #1395651 :)
<ubottu> bug 1395651 in plasma-framework (Ubuntu) "plasma-framework needs symbols updates for Qt 5.4.0" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1395651
<Mirv> sitter: I'm reading the backlog..
<Mirv> that's quite weird + unfortunate behavior..
<sitter> yeah, not sure how to debug it either
<Mirv> I can add a new section "rebuild for weird reasons" for now in the Qt stack document
<sitter> Mirv: sounds good
<Mirv> we haven't noticed such needs in the past with 5.3.0/5.3.2 migrations though
<sitter> kf5.kded: Could not load KDED module "networkmanagement" : "Cannot load library /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/plugins/kded_networkmanagement.so: (/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libKF5KDELibs4Support.so.5: undefined symbol: _Z20qMessageFormatString9QtMsgTypeRK18QMessageLogContextRK7QString)" (tried plugins named: ("networkmanagement", "kded_networkmanagement") )
<sitter> that's somewaht more interesting
<sitter> perhaps that ultimately is why ksmserver crashes as well
<Mirv> notably though with 5.4.0 I haven't gotten to run unity8 yet so I wouldn't yet know if there's something evil lurking now with 5.4.0
<sitter> oh actually
<sitter> Mirv: check out the symbol retractions here https://launchpadlibrarian.net/192781773/buildlog_ubuntu-utopic-i386.plasma-framework_5.5.0%2Bgit20141216.1359%2B14.10-0ubuntu0_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<sitter> it seems a bit odd that these symbols would show up in plasma-framework at all
<sitter> shadeslayer, Riddell: one of you available right now?
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> ssup
<sitter> shadeslayer: please run for f in /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libQt5*.so; do echo $f; objdump -tT $f | grep "_Z20qMessageFormatString9QtMsgTypeRK18QMessageLogContextRK7QString"; done
<shadeslayer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9549427/
<sitter> thanks
<sitter> Mirv: core lost a symbol :O
<shadeslayer> yw
<shadeslayer> fun
<sitter> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9549433/ that's mine with 5.4
<sitter> shadeslayer: see, there's another reason why we should CI qt :P
<Mirv> sitter: right, I can see that. that's ugly indeed.
<shadeslayer> jebus
<Mirv> the 5.4 transition might get a bit ugly then
<shadeslayer> sitter: one would think Qt has ABI breakage checking
<sitter> one would assume KDE has it...
<shadeslayer> in their own CI
<shadeslayer> sitter: sure, they're called packagers
<sitter> e968793e81ffcb439210e7eb422c0063834cfdc9
<sitter> https://qt.gitorious.org/qt/qtbase/commit/e968793e81ffcb439210e7eb422c0063834cfdc9
<sitter> the qustion is how or why a random exported symbol got to show up in kdelibs4support at all
<sitter> ./src/kdecore/kdebug.cpp:extern Q_CORE_EXPORT QString qMessageFormatString(QtMsgType type, const QMessageLogContext & context,
<sitter> ./src/kdecore/kdebug.cpp:    return qMessageFormatString(type, context, str);
<sitter> WHAT THE FUCK
 * sitter shakes head
<sitter> Mirv: there's your reason for why it broke. it's a one-time 5.4.0 rebuild ... kdelibs4support with qt<=5.3 externs a function exported but not "headered" by qtcore thus doing implicit private api usage
<Mirv> sitter: whee... anyhow, if this is now limited to kdelibs4support the world still has hope
<Mirv> I'll keep the "weird" section of the needs-rebuilds just for that, though
<sitter> weird sounds like an understatement now that I know why it breaks, but yeah ^^
<sitter> mhhh, running startkde in fluxbox, the only real way to start a proper plasma instance \o/
<Riddell> sitter: dare I ask how qca is getting on?
<sitter> backburner
<sitter> I need to send a mail polling opinions though
<sitter> actually let me do that right now before I forget again
<sitter> Riddell: what's the new packager list?
<Riddell> I dare say okteta will live without it
<Riddell> sitter: what new packager list?
<Riddell> hi Neo31!
<sitter> kde-distro-packagers@kde.org
<sitter>  :P
<Riddell> oh, no idea what that thing is for
<Riddell> we get rid of one silly list and replace it with another
<Riddell> maybe you can give it purpose
<Neo31> hi Riddell 
<Neo31> :)
<Neo31> how r u today
<Riddell> Neo31: all good
<Riddell> Neo31: are you able to do some testing for alpha 1 today?
<sitter> Riddell: no, I decided that distro is not relevant enough :P
<sitter> but yeah, the new list I found  a bit weird
<sitter> last I followed the discussion the idea was to use release-team which seemed like a suitable place to discuss distro things
<sitter> but oh well
<Neo31> not sure for tonight but probably i will get one hour at least
<Neo31> that's in 9 hours from now, when I am setup at home
<Neo31> Riddell, i have vivid already installed, all i need to to is apt update & upgrade then do some testing ?
<Riddell> Neo31: nope needs full installs (can be on virtual machines or real)
<Riddell> hi kranzer 
<kranzer> hi Riddell 
<Neo31> so i need to start downloading the daily iso ?
<kranzer> Riddell: I'm starting doing task
<kranzer> Riddell: I downloaded all stuff yesterday
<Riddell> Neo31: yep please :)
<Riddell> kranzer: great
<kranzer> Riddell: I'll use Oracle Virtual box
<Neo31> i'm on it Riddell  ;)
<Neo31> downloading from here Riddell http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/ ?
<kranzer> Riddell: so
<kranzer> Riddell: I just need to install it and use, don't I?
<Riddell> kranzer: yep, install in the various different scenarios
<kranzer> Riddell: what scenarios?
<Riddell> manual partitioning, full disk, resize disk, disk with lvm etc, listed on  http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/328/builds/85671/testcases
<Riddell> don't be afraid of duplicating tests, my testing does count as I'm the release manager and testing your own stuff is always prone to failure
<Riddell> and you can duplicate each other, the most tests the better
<kranzer> Riddell: I can install only x86 version
<Riddell> kranzer: no amd64 machine?
<kranzer> Riddell: virtualbox allows only x86
<Riddell> kranzer: that'll be the case if you have a 32 bit install yes
<Riddell> then concentrate on i386 and Neo31 can concentrate on amd64
<kranzer> Riddell: could you give me link of testcases for i386?
<Riddell> kranzer: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/
<macstar> guys there is something wrong the ppa:kubuntu-ci/unstable .... when i manually add this to a kde4 based kubuntu 14.10 and then do a dist-upgrade and upgrade it installs only the libs but not the plasma desktop
<Riddell> macstar: it's for vivid only
<macstar> riddell since when? i remember a few weeks back i ran 14.10 in vbox with the plasma next daily updates
 * Riddell lunches
<sitter> you really should not add unstable
<sitter> at all
<macstar> but i am trying this in virtualbox and want to hape it as up2date as possible to do some bug reports maybe
<sitter> unstable breaks every other day
<sitter> so unless you know how to recover broken packages you really should use unstable-daily for testing
<macstar> sitter so what would you recommand then?
<sitter> what I just wrote
<macstar> that i should use unstable-daily... but i am doing this with kubuntu-ci/unstable or am i wrong?
<sitter> there's 3 ppas
<macstar> https://community.kde.org/Plasma/InstallingNext
<macstar> there for daily builds it only links to ci
 * sitter sighs
<sitter> https://community.kde.org/Kubuntu/PPAs#Kubuntu_Continuous_Integration_.28CI.29
<macstar> now that makes sense ty sitter
<BluesKaj_> 'Morning all
<kranzer> Riddell: one done!)
<kranzer> Riddell: everything's tested
<kranzer> Riddell: no problems at all
<kranzer> Riddell: what should I attach to melange?
<Riddell> kranzer: Non-English Live Session & Installation ?
<kranzer> Riddell: I did kubuntu-desktop
<kranzer> Riddell: not kubuntu-desktop-extra
<Riddell> kranzer: how do you mean?
<kranzer> Riddell: type: mandatory
<kranzer> Riddell: like this http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/328/builds/85672/testcases/1301/results
<Riddell> kranzer: would be great if you can do Non-English Live Session & Installation too
<Riddell> ignore Live (netbook) that's not valid any more
<soee> can someone givce link to isos testcases ?
<kranzer> So, I need to install it again, don't I?
<Riddell> soee: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/
<Riddell> kranzer: yep
<kranzer> Riddell: okay but first I need to do some maths
<soee> valorie: hiho, did you had time to work on the content for "Contribute" page ?
<kranzer> Riddell: okay, I have installed it, and everything is ok)
<Riddell> shadeslayer: what did I break?
<Riddell> this doesn't sound like me
<shadeslayer> Riddell: kscreen branches et all
<shadeslayer> in debian git repo
<shadeslayer> can't merge master into kubuntu_unstable
<shadeslayer> that's what sitter says
<shadeslayer> Riddell: it's holding up Debian CI :(
<shadeslayer> I could cherry-pick the relevant commit from master
<shadeslayer> sitter: ^^
<sitter> wtf
<sitter> just merge it
<shadeslayer> I have conflicts
<shadeslayer> and shitty ones at that
<shadeslayer> sitter: ok, fixed
<kranzer> Riddell: are you here?
<Riddell> hi kranzer 
<kranzer> Riddell: I did non-english one
<Riddell> kranzer: was evening in the right language after install?
<kranzer> evening?
<kranzer> maybe everything?
<Riddell> kranzer: yes, was everything in the right language after install?
<kranzer> yes
<Riddell> great, that's a pass
<kranzer> Riddell: I tried russian
<Riddell> kranzer: you can't do any amd64 tests?
<kranzer> Riddell: no, I can't(
<Riddell> kranzer: can you take a screenshot of the russian install? just something for melange
<Riddell> ah you added a url, I'll close it
<Riddell> great, thanks
<kranzer> Riddell: thanks)
<kranzer> Riddell: are there other tasks?
<Riddell> not currently sorry
<Riddell> make an alpha 1 page for vivid? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UtopicUnicorn/Alpha1/Kubuntu
<Riddell> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/Alpha1/Kubuntu
<Riddell> equivalent
<Riddell> but saying it's all plasma 5 now, woo
<Riddell> complete with screenshots
<Riddell> kbroulik: sorry I need to leave now, let me know if you want that one
<kbroulik> I guess you meant kranzer? :D
<Riddell> mm yes sorry
 * Riddell out
<Neo31> sorry internet went down
<Neo31> Riddell, i have the iso already, should i use the iso tracker for testing or follow other stuff?
<Riddell> Neo31: yes please report on iso tracker
<Neo31> ok Riddell thx
 * Riddell out for evening
<mparillo> Riddell: kranzer: I took a start at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/VividVervet/Alpha1/Kubuntu
<Riddell> mparillo: ooh great
<Sergobot> Riddell: can you add a task for updating packages in repositories?
<Sergobot> Riddell: Hello :)
<Riddell> Sergobot: any package in mind?
<Sergobot> Riddell: no
<Riddell> Sergobot: calligra 2.9 beta needs doing
<Sergobot> Riddell: can you create a GCI task for it?
<Riddell> Sergobot: done
<Riddell> will need to wait for valorie or someone else to approve it
<Riddell> https://www.google-melange.com/gci/task/edit/google/gci2014/5853249311604736?validated
<Riddell> but you can start if you wish
<Sergobot> Riddell: okay
<Neo31> hello Riddell 
<Riddell> hi Neo31  how did testing go?
<Neo31> I started testing on two Kubuntu 14.04 machines using virtualbox and i got an error related to virtualbox/kubuntu
<Neo31> it shows a broken screen of colors when booting, then i have to hit host+F2 then host+F1 to get the graphics running correctly and proceed with the install
<Neo31> where can I report such a bug Riddell ?
<Neo31> one VM in doing entire disk test with updates, the other doing the same without updates (still in progress)
<mparillo> Neo31: Could you bug be similar to: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=340966
<ubottu> KDE bug 340966 in general "Plasma 5 crashes maximizing VMware Player" [Crash,Resolved: fixed]
<mparillo> That is my upstream version of: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/open-vm-tools/+bug/1362631
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1362631 in open-vm-tools (Ubuntu) "Enter Full Screen Mode crashes Plasma Next Desktop in Kubuntu 14.10 and Daily Build of 15.04" [Undecided,New]
<Riddell> mparillo: 14.04lts should be 14.10 for upgrades on alpha 1 page
<Riddell> mparillo: link to bugs is utopic one and list of bugs are utopic ones, grab the new vivid link at qa.kubuntu.co.uk
<Riddell> and the new bugs
<Riddell> although would be good to triage the utopic ones to see which apply to vivid
<Neo31> mparillo, no i don't even have to touch anything on a virtualbox VM it crashes without maximizing anything, but if i do the workaround it shows up correctly
<Neo31> after the workaround everything is fine on virtualbox, i can maximize and everything...
<Neo31> so mparillo Riddell on which platform i need to search for the bug please? bugs.kde.org or where exactly ?
<Neo31> I will add the details on reproducing it
<genii> Hm, updates to sddm aren't seeing there has been manual changes to /usr/share/sddm/scripts/Xsetup and just wipe it out.
<Riddell> Neo31: I really don't know it could be anywhere of X, virtualbox, kde, plasma , qt :(
<Sergobot> Riddell: should I write in changelog file vivid or utopic?
<yofel> genii: needs to be marked as conffile for it to do that
<yofel> why's that in /usr/share anyway -.-
<genii> yofel: It's the only place I could reasonably find in sddm to turn off extra monitors before starting ( with xrandr)
<genii> It would be easier if it honoured xinitrc or xsession settings in it's own home dir but it doesn't.
<yofel> it's own home dir? You mean the users, or...?
<genii> yofel: It's own, yes. The idea here is I want to turn off screen spanning for sddm, but not for users
<genii> yofel: If I put the xrandr commands needed into /var/lib/sddm  .xinitrc or xsession, they are not executed
<Neo31> Riddell, I don't know on what platform to report bugs for KDE5 and plasma
<yofel> Neo31: plasma bugs go to bugs.kde.org
<Riddell> Sergobot: vivid
<yofel> lets see if I can get vivid+ci to crash
<yofel> no, but that VM also has the vbox x11 driver installed
<Neo31> thx yofel 
<yofel> FWIW, the crash that I can reproduce is the one from kde 340966
<ubottu> KDE bug 340966 in general "Plasma 5 crashes maximizing VMware Player" [Crash,Resolved: fixed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=340966
<mparillo> yofel: Thank you. There was some confusion on the notes to that bug, but it seems to be resolved in 5.1.2 (not 5.3.2). Is that an easy way to see when that lands in Vivid?
<yofel> give me a minute to check whether it's the driver that matters or the fact that I have updated plasma and kscreen snapshots from CI
<yofel> ok, the driver was already installed, so it's indeed fixed in the CI snapshots
<yofel> mparillo: should be fixed in 5.1.2 from what I see, and that's in vivid-proposed
<Neo31> Riddell, when i'm not sure the bug is related to which product exactly should I still report it and put in on iso tracker? I think this is a major bug because we cannot proceed with vivid installation if we don't do the workaround
<soee_> if we try OEM install and pick some custom language the live session loads with english but ubiquity (when we click to install system) uses our custom language - this should work like that ?
<mparillo> yofel: Thank you.
<shadeslayer> option parsing sure is shit in all languages
<shadeslayer> python had shit optparsing
<shadeslayer> as does ruby
<shadeslayer> -r '' -w foo gets parsed as : option : r , value : -w
<yofel> fun
<Neo31> hey guys, other than dmesg output what else do i need to report on a system startup crash GUI ?
<yofel> hm, when exactly does it crash again?
#kubuntu-devel 2014-12-18
<valorie> Riddell: something weird with that task
<valorie> looks like you didn't save/submit yet
<valorie> and I can't submit it
<valorie> soee_: I wrote a rough draft, thanks for reminding me
<valorie> I'll polish that and send
<bukai> Riddell: Hi
<ovidiu-florin> bukai: good morning
<bukai> ovidiu-florin: good morning :)
<ovidiu-florin> how's the theme testing going?
<ovidiu-florin> http://test2.kubuntu.co.uk/wordpress/ still has the default theme
<bukai> ovidiu-florin: I have just finished installing wordpress now I am uploading my theme. 
<ovidiu-florin> greak
<ovidiu-florin> great*
<bukai> ovidiu-florin: If i import my database to the new one will all the pages that I had created be restored?
<ovidiu-florin> 1. It depend on what you have in that  DB
<ovidiu-florin> 2. why do you need a DB for a theme?
<bukai> I created all the pages in my local machine , that gets stored in the DB afaik hence,
<bukai> importing it will import all the pages i have created I guess
<ovidiu-florin> yes, but didn't you create those pages on a wordpress instance?
<bukai> yes, I did
<ovidiu-florin> then why not make that WP instance public?
<bukai> ok, I will try doing it. Btw theme activated
<ovidiu-florin> Failed to load resource: the server responded with a status of 404 (Not Found)
<ovidiu-florin> http://test2.kubuntu.co.uk/kubuntu/wp-content/themes/html5blank-stable/img/logo.png
<ovidiu-florin> the url is wrong
<ovidiu-florin> and I think there are some elements missing
<bukai> I guess I have to change some of the links
<bukai> ovidiu-florin: Is it a better option to upload to wordpress?
<ovidiu-florin> bukai: please be specific. Wordpress the site, or Wordpress our instance.
<bukai> our instance
<ovidiu-florin> do you want to upload those images using the wordpress uploader? is that what you mean?
<bukai> yes
<ovidiu-florin> It would be better, in that case the WP instance will be aware of it
<bukai> ovidiu-florin: I am unable to make changes to the header.php, there is no update option!
<ovidiu-florin> what are you trying to do?
<bukai> correct the link ->http://test2.kubuntu.co.uk/kubuntu/wp-content/themes/html5blank-stable/img/logo.png to http://test2.kubuntu.co.uk/wordpress/wp-content/themes/html5blank-stable/img/logo.png
<bukai> in the header.php
<bukai> I changed the premission to 755 still not working
<ovidiu-florin> where is the site situated on the server? in what dir?
<yofel> /home/subho020m/test2.kubuntu.co.uk/wordpress - so 755 will not work as "www-data" has no write permissions
<ovidiu-florin> found it, thank you
<ovidiu-florin> bukai: can I edit the header file?
<bukai> Sure
<ovidiu-florin> please set the write permissions so I can
<sitter> Mirv: as it turns out the bogus QSGSimpleTextureNode symbol retraction in plasma-framework I mentioned yesterday apparently only happens on utopic while vivid still exports them not sure why though :S
<bukai> ovidiu-florin: how do I change the permission?
<ovidiu-florin> what do you use to access the files?
<bukai> what I use as in?
<ovidiu-florin> ssh, dolphin, filezilla
<yofel> ovidiu-florin: you're admin, so you could just 'sudo -u subho020m -i" if you want to edit them in the shell
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: I'm admin? awesome
<bukai> ssh
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: thanks, but he should also learn how to do that
<yofel> true :)
<ovidiu-florin> cd into /home/subho020m/test2.kubuntu.co.uk/wordpress/wp-content/themes/
<bukai> ok
<bukai> then?
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: do you recommend "chmod a+w -R html5blank-stable" or better to create a group webdevs and add me and bukai to it?
<ovidiu-florin> I think the group thing is safer
<yofel> latter would be cleaner, but would need SGID set on folders and www-data added to it so apache also has w permissions, former is faster
<Mirv> sitter: oh, I did see it when I was compiling the ~rc 2.5 weeks ago: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/191605713/buildlog_ubuntu-vivid-amd64.plasma-framework_5.4.0-0ubuntu3~rc~test1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<Mirv> I haven't tried with the final yet because of your 5.5.0 transition and my scripts take the -proposed version and upload that, which wouldn't yet compile
<sitter> most peculiar
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: then add me and bukaito the www-data group?
<ovidiu-florin> and chown -R :www-data ?
<ovidiu-florin> to the whole WP site?
<ovidiu-florin> but that would be a risk
<ovidiu-florin> it gives appache access to everything
<ovidiu-florin> I'll go with the webdevs group thing
<yofel> well, apache only really needs access to wp-content/uploads/ usually, anything else it shouldn't need to access (unless you use the wp theme files editor, which is urgh)
<ovidiu-florin> yeah
<ovidiu-florin> bukai: 
<ovidiu-florin> you are now added to the webdevs group
<ovidiu-florin> change the group of the whole WPI dir to webdevs
<ovidiu-florin> run: cd ~ && chown -R :webdevs test2.kubuntu.co.uk
<ovidiu-florin> and then run: chmod -R g+rw test2.kubuntu.co.uk
<bukai> ok, I will run this in /home/subho020m/ ?
<ovidiu-florin> yes
<ovidiu-florin> chown (change owner)
<ovidiu-florin> :webdevs (change the group to webdevs)
<ovidiu-florin> -R recursive, this and all under
<ovidiu-florin> chmod (change mode) g+rw (add read write to group permissions)
<ovidiu-florin> bukai: any questions?
<bukai> what is the use of ~&& ?
<ovidiu-florin> ~ translates to /home/$USER, which for you means /home/subho020m/
<ovidiu-florin> && means: if previous command was successfull, run this command
<ovidiu-florin> that's just to inline things
<ovidiu-florin> you could not use && and run them separately
<ovidiu-florin> mention me after you run the commands
<bukai> ovidiu-florin: i ran those
<ovidiu-florin> I still see the group of the test2.kubuntu.co.uk dir to be your group
<bukai> yes, that is because it is giving operation not permitted
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: you can't change thw group of your own files?
<bukai> ovidiu-florin: what do we do now?
<ovidiu-florin> I've changed the group for you
<ovidiu-florin> bukai: So the logo apears now
<ovidiu-florin> does the theme look ok to you?
<ovidiu-florin> to me it looks like there's no CSS
<bukai> theme is ok, when the pages are added it would look as it is suppossed to look. But Logo does not appera for me
<bukai> ovidiu-florin: the editor shows all the css are included.
<bukai> ovidiu-florin: but still I cannot modify the header file directly from the browser!
 * sitter falls off chair
<sitter> Mirv: I was being stupid again... apparently my vivid rebuild was still done against 5.3 hence the symbol disagreement between vivid and utopic
<Mirv> sitter: :D
<EgorMatirov> Riddell: hello. Could you make a GCI task for testing latest kubuntu vivid? I can test both amd64 and i686.
<ovidiu-florin> bukai: you don't modify it from the browser
<ovidiu-florin> bukai: use Shift+F5 to refresh, without cache
<bukai> ovidiu-florin: ok
 * bukai leaves for a while
<Riddell> erk new images
<Riddell> EgorMatirov: yeah get testing!
<EgorMatirov> Riddell:ok, thank you.
<Riddell> I made a task, but needs someone to approve it http://www.google-melange.com/gci/task/edit/google/gci2014/5815061465530368
<sitter> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9559098/
<sitter> context: cmake package has different name so people have a hard time finding the right dev package
<sitter> I think we briefly discussed this in munich
<sitter> also affected: plasma-framework, baloo, kio
<Riddell> sitter: meh, I'm skeptical, what do debian think?
<soee> valorie: thank you, got your mail
<Riddell> EgorMatirov: http://www.google-melange.com/gci/task/edit/google/gci2014/5815061465530368 approved, grab it while it's fresh
<EgorMatirov> Riddell: claimed
<Riddell> EgorMatirov: great, now test test! :)
<EgorMatirov> Riddell: btw, should welcome dialog with language selection and etc be displayed after boot iso?
<Riddell> EgorMatirov: can you take a screenshot?
<EgorMatirov> Riddell: I mean, testcase says that it should but there is only plasmashell and "Install Kubuntu" icon on desktop
<Riddell> EgorMatirov: yes, so probably we want to disable it from the live cd
<Riddell> EgorMatirov: take a screenshot, file bug :)
<EgorMatirov> Riddell: Which package is related to this bug? AFAIK, I need to specify one.
<Riddell> EgorMatirov: I won't remember until I see a screenshot :)
<Riddell> EgorMatirov: probably kubuntu-notification-helper
<sitter> ehm, no
<sitter> that is not even enabled on the live session AFAIK
<EgorMatirov> Riddell: http://i.imgur.com/GBSL2fP.jpg
<EgorMatirov> from Kubuntu Desktop testcase: "The system boots properly and loads the installer displaying Welcome dialog with language selection and 'Try Kubuntu' and 'Install Kubuntu' buttons"
<EgorMatirov> Is it just unchanged testcase?
<Riddell> EgorMatirov: oh I see, that's talking about ubiquity-dm which isn't enabled
<Riddell> because it doesn't work with sddm
<Riddell> so yes something to fix, there is already a bug somewhere under ubiquity
<Riddell> possibly a closed one
<EgorMatirov> Riddell: ok, got it. Thanks
<Riddell> hmm can't find it, just report a new one then
<EgorMatirov> Riddell: also, is bug with wrong timezone recognition during install related to ubiquity?
<Riddell> um, probably, I don't know that one
<EgorMatirov> Riddell: Is there something specific that I should write in bug report (about ubiquity-dm). Now it looks like "Ubiquity-dm doesn't work with sddm. So it's now possible to use it with Kubuntu Live iso"
<EgorMatirov> Maybe you know something related to this?
<Riddell> EgorMatirov: yes that'll do
<EgorMatirov> I found it: https://bugs.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/+bug/1362599
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1362599 in Kubuntu PPA "ubiquity-dm does not transition to sddm to plasma5 desktop" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<EgorMatirov> but fix was reverted
<Riddell> EgorMatirov: well discovered, I set to to apply to ubiquity in vivid
<Riddell> hi Sergobot 
<Sergobot> Riddell: hello
<Riddell> Sergobot: are you working on calligra 2.9 beta?
<Riddell> I seem to have failed to assign that task
<Sergobot> Riddell: Yes. But I can't build it
<Riddell> ok assigned
<Riddell> Sergobot: what's the problem?
<Sergobot> Riddell: log https://paste.kde.org/p1oauxixq
<Riddell> ah yes, patches need updating
<sitter> Mirv: qtsensors push please :)
<Sergobot> Riddell: so, how to update them?
<Riddell> Sergobot: I expect the patch is still needed so you need to manually work out what needs to change, we use a tool called quilt to manage patches
<Riddell> Sergobot: if you run  quilt push  you should get the same error as you pasted
<Riddell> Sergobot: if you run   quilt push -f  it'll apply it and break (before it would test first and not apply it)
<Riddell> Sergobot: actually if it's just fuzz (meaning line numbers changed) it may just apply with just  quilt push
<Riddell> Sergobot: in which case use  quilt refresh  to update line numbers and it's all good
<Sergobot> Riddell: I also have one unmet dependy. Calligra needs libkactivities-dev, but when I try to install, it wants to remove plasma-desctop from my PC
<EgorMatirov> Sergobot: you need to have plasma5 afaik
<Sergobot> Riddell: But I have it
<Riddell> Sergobot: what version of kubuntu and of plasma do you have?
<Sergobot> Kubuntu 14.10 and Plasma 5
<Sergobot> Riddell: Plasma 5.1.1
<Riddell> Sergobot: possible you'd be better developing it in a chroot made with debootstrap for vivid
<Sergobot> Riddell: what do I need to run in terminal?
<Riddell> Sergobot:  sudo debootstrap vivid vivid
<Riddell> then sudo chroot vivid  will give you a vivid system (of sorts)
<Mirv> sitter: qtsensors pushed
<sitter> thanks
<Riddell> anyone know about dh_acc? I can recreate this but I've no idea what it's moaning about (it's a new library soversion) https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/vivid-adt-marble/lastBuild/ARCH=amd64,label=adt/console
<sitter>        dh_acc - abi-compliance-checker dump generator and comparison
<Sergobot> Riddell: I still can't install libkactivities-dev. It needs to remove plasma
<shadeslayer> Abi tar is probably out of date I guess
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ^^
<Riddell> Sergobot: so remove it?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: there isn't one, do I need to make one somehow?
<Sergobot> Riddell: But I want to use Plasma
<Riddell> Sergobot: it's just a chroot
<Riddell> work in side the chroot
<Sergobot> how to work inside it?
<Sergobot> Riddell: how to work inside it?
<yofel> shadeslayer, Riddell: marble ships an acc configuration without the actual ABI tarball. That can't work
<yofel> personally I'm against using it at all until it supports uncompressed symbol tables
<Riddell> Sergobot: sudo chroot vivid
<Riddell> and then work as normal
<Riddell> you might need to copy over any config files you have and you might need to export LANG=C and LC_ALL
<Riddell> yofel: gotcha, I'll delete it then
<Riddell> hi Sick_Rimmit 
<Sick_Rimmit> catch u in a bit in meeting
<shadeslayer> yofel: ahh
<shadeslayer> Riddell: why not create the file instead
<yofel> please ask debian first why it's not there before you commit a binary blob into git
<shadeslayer> Heh
<Riddell> shadeslayer: what's the point? we already have .symbols files to check for ABI
<yofel> acc is more accurate
<yofel> which is good, only dh_acc sucks
<shadeslayer> ^^
<yofel> .symbols are more for something like dh_shlibdeps
 * Riddell packaging the rest of kde applications
<Riddell> EgorMatirov: only 1 test done? (and that one failed!)
<EgorMatirov> Riddell:oh, no. (I have done all tests for amd64, they all have similar bug and I'm filling it now)
<Riddell> great
<EgorMatirov> Riddell: ubiquity recognizes wrong location\timezone for me. It detects "Yekaterinburg" (UTC+6). But I live in Izhevsk (UTC+4). I'll fill this bug there: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+filebug
<EgorMatirov> Is it right place?
<Riddell> EgorMatirov: good enough, the code itself might be in debian-installer or maybe it's just part our how your internet is set up but ubiquity will do for now
<EgorMatirov> Riddell: ok, thanks. (about internet... I tried some geo services based on ip determination and all of them says that my ip belongs to Izhevsk)
<BluesKaj_> Hey all
<Riddell> hi BluesKaj_ 
<BluesKaj_> Hi Riddell
<Sergobot> Riddell: can you help me? https://paste.kde.org/pchlmwud0
<Riddell> Sergobot: as I say use  quilt push  if that works then   quilt refresh   will tidy up the line numbers
<Sergobot> Riddell: but quilt push doesn't help https://paste.kde.org/pxet4gdfi
<Riddell> Sergobot: so you need to get dirty in the code
<Riddell> quilt push -f
<Riddell> then edit (with kate or emacs or whatever) krita/sketch/CMakeLists.txt krita/sketch/CMakeLists.txt.rej
<Riddell> and manually copy over the changes
<Riddell> then quilt refresh
<EgorMatirov> Riddell: hm, Am I right that `locale -a` should output all available locales in live session?
<EgorMatirov> and that it should contains most of languages available for selection during install
<Riddell> EgorMatirov: yes I think so
<Riddell> no during install will be loads of langauges, locale -a will only display the installed ones
<EgorMatirov> Riddell: oh, ok. I have a bug when installing with wrong locale (looks like with any locale) and I read logs a bit
<Riddell> what's the bug?
<EgorMatirov> and ubiquity says that "setting locale failed. please check that your locale settings ... are supported and installed on your system"
<EgorMatirov> I selected russian, and when I click "next" after choosing timezone it fails
<EgorMatirov> I'll provide logs, wait a bit please
<Sergobot> Riddell: I can't build it :( https://paste.kde.org/pfdvfvdfq
<Riddell> Sergobot: you sorted one patch, this just needs the same stuff done
<Riddell> Sergobot: in this case the patch is called upstream_switch-to-librevenge-based-import-libs.patch which tells me it comes from calligra (upstream) anyway so the patch is no longer needed
<Riddell> Sergobot: so just delete the patch in debian/patches and remove from debian/patches/series
<Riddell> Sergobot: run   quilt push -a  to check if all the patches apply
<EgorMatirov> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9560539/ and http://paste.ubuntu.com/9560568/
<Riddell> EgorMatirov: uh oh
<Riddell> EgorMatirov: anything different on that install than on other installs? different language set?
<EgorMatirov> Riddell: I tried Russian, Ukrainian, French, "Catala", "Dansk" languages with same result.
<Riddell> EgorMatirov: but fine with English?
<EgorMatirov> I'll reboot now and try again
<_Groo_> Riddell: whazup riddell, when you have a minute,could you take a look at plasma-workspace in ci? its the only package breaking a clean upgrade today, the others rebuild fine
<EgorMatirov> Riddell: hm, before - yes.
<Riddell> _Groo_: porque mi? sitter knows more about ci
<Sergobot> Riddell: I still can't build it. quilt push -a ran without issues.
<Riddell> EgorMatirov: fooey, use  ubuntu-bug and report a bug then
<sitter> read ci channel topic and start uisng a snapshot ppa
<Riddell> Sergobot: what happens?
<Sergobot> Riddell: there is veeeery long log
<Riddell> Sergobot: do you see an error line?
<Riddell> Sergobot: how far does it get?
<Riddell> Sergobot: maybe we should set up a shared ec2 server so I can see what you're doing
<Sergobot> Riddell: here is small part from log's end. https://paste.kde.org/pabtthpjp
<Riddell> Sergobot: I think you have something mixed up with your chroot there
<Sergobot> Riddell: what do you mean?
<Riddell> Sergobot: vivid/ contain the chroot filesystem, you don't seem to be inside that filesystem, the filesystem seems to be inside your packaging
<Sergobot> Riddell: so, what should I do?
<Riddell> Sergobot: let me set up an ec2 and we can work on that
<Sergobot> Riddell:  okay
<EgorMatirov> Riddell: same with Russian, but it works at least with English and Belarusian
<Riddell> lucky belarusians
<EgorMatirov> :D
<Riddell> shadeslayer: sitter: is that koko build yours?
<Riddell> in ~blue-shell-next
<Riddell> Sergobot: ssh ubuntu@ec2-54-92-241-134.compute-1.amazonaws.com
<Riddell> Sergobot: copy the .orig .debian and .dsc fiels to ec2-54-92-241-134.compute-1.amazonaws.com:mnt/
<Riddell> Sergobot: run byobu at your login
<Sergobot> Riddell: Permission denied. May be you used my old pubkey?
<Riddell> sitter: vhanda says that failing test needs internet access so can be ignored
<Riddell> Sergobot: I used the one at https://launchpad.net/~sergobot256/+sshkeys
<Riddell> Sergobot: update launchpad if you've a new one
<Sergobot> Riddell: but there is the latest
<Riddell> Sergobot: and ssh ubuntu@ec2-54-92-241-134.compute-1.amazonaws.com  fails?
<Riddell> EgorMatirov: you can tick live session surely? http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/328/builds/85790/testcases
<Sergobot> Riddell: yes it fails
<Riddell> Sergobot: try logging in with password foobar
<Sergobot> Riddell: it doesn't ask for a password
<Riddell> Sergobot: try again?
<Sergobot> Riddell: logged!
<Riddell> phew
<Riddell> Sergobot: ok scp the three files into mnt/
<EgorMatirov> Riddell: oh, I think yes (but with unbiquity-dm bug)
<Riddell> yep
<Sergobot> Riddell:  scp asks password, but doesn't accept foobar
<Riddell> Sergobot: set username to ubuntu@ ?
<Riddell> sitter: wouldn't we be better to set up meta packages than rename all the -dev packages ?
<Riddell> kde-frameworks-tier1 ?
<Sergobot> Riddell: it asks password for sergey@ec2-54-92-241-134.compute-1.amazonaws.com
<Riddell> 14:48 < Riddell> Sergobot: set username to ubuntu@ ?
<EgorMatirov> Sergobot: Use ubuntu@ec2... 
<sitter> Riddell: also prone to error as with the provides
<sitter> also we wouldn't rename all the dev packages
<sitter> we would rename 4 of them
<sitter> to align with the 50 others
<Riddell> aligns in some sense, makes them inconsistent in another sense
<sitter> Riddell: how does it make them inconsistent?
<Riddell> sitter: it names them after libraries which don't exist
<yofel> in that case you would need to make kio-dev provide a -dev package for any lib it contains
<yofel> just renaming kio sounds more sensible IMO...
<sitter> Riddell: that's onlyt he case for KIO I think
<sitter> you are being as nitpicky as I am usually :P
<sitter> very unreasonable
<sitter> the thing is: the user does not care, we do not care, the policy doesn't care, cmake doesn't care, our tooling doesn't care ... nothing cares whether or not libkf5kio-dev actually has a libkf5kioN associated with it
<sitter> at any rate there is a libkf5kiocoreN for which libkf5kio-dev is still a better fit than kio-dev
<Riddell> shrug, go ahead, but I will forever be reminding you there's no such thing as libkf5kio :)
<sitter> pft
<sitter> take it up with upstream :P
<Riddell> I've already got dfaure to admit he was wrong and I was right once this year, I think twice would be just impossible
<sitter> if the cmake packages weren't shared fro multiple libraries then there wasn't an argument to be had here :P
<EgorMatirov> Riddell: I filled bug report. What should I do with this test case? Mark as "Failed" and provide link to bug?
<Riddell> EgorMatirov: which one?
<EgorMatirov> Riddell: Non-English Live Session & Installation
<EgorMatirov> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1403914
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1403914 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Crash after selecting timezone with non-US locale" [Undecided,New]
<Riddell> EgorMatirov: yeah I guess that's a fail
<EgorMatirov> Riddell: ok, thank you.
<Neo31> hello guys :)
<Riddell> hola Neo31 
<Riddell> Neo31: EgorMatirov is also doing testing today but as ever all help appreciated and don't be afraid to duplicate
<EgorMatirov> Neo31: Hi. Yep, I could miss something.
<Riddell> Sergobot: you're uploading calligra_2.9.0.orig.tar.gz ? but 2.9.0 doesn't exist where's that from?
<Sergobot> Riddell: I cloned sources from git and packed them to archive
<Riddell> Sergobot: nah just get the released version
<Riddell> Sergobot: download (with wget) from here http://download.kde.org/unstable/calligra-2.8.90/
<Riddell> Sergobot: we usually only package released versions because then if someone has a problem we all know what they're working with
<Neo31> sure Riddell, it's a confirmation that everything is fine ;) and a training so next time I am more ready (actually i can teach new recruits from our loco team ;) )
<Riddell> Neo31: ooh please :)
<Sergobot> Riddell: done
<Riddell> Sergobot: where are you getting the packaging from?
<Neo31> I will ping you for testing and bug triaging stuff Riddell. but I might need a mentor recommendation for some dev stuff next month. I hope you know someone who can help (I will transfer the knowledge to our loco team of course)
<Riddell> you'll need to rename calligra-2.8.90.tar.xz to follow the right name for orig tars
<Riddell> Neo31: yeah me or others are happy to help, although I probably won't be around much for next two weeks since it's fiesta time
<Neo31> ah yeah yeah, anytime u think appropriate really ;)
<Sergobot> Riddell: unpack?
<Riddell> Sergobot: yep
<Riddell> EgorMatirov, Neo31: you guys onto i386?
<Neo31> no i have amd64 i can get i386 if that is needed
<Riddell> Neo31: yeah that's what needs most testing just now
<Neo31> ok i will start downloading i386, but not sure if i can start testing early tonight (i'll be travelling to another city either tonight or early morning)
<Riddell> thanks
<Neo31> thanks to u Riddell ;)
<EgorMatirov> Riddell: yep, I'm downloading i386
<Riddell> Sergobot: fix the version number in the changelog
<Sergobot> Riddell:  what should it be?
<Riddell> Sergobot: 2.8.90
<Riddell> missing the last 0
<bukai> ovidiu-florin: ping
<Riddell> Sergobot: try this..
<_Groo_> Riddell: not, porque me, its porque eu?
<_Groo_> Riddell: no reason, you were alive, thats all :D
<Sergobot> Riddell: What should I do next?
<_Groo_> Riddell: and i dont have access,so ^.^
<Riddell> Sergobot: fix the broken patch? didn't you already do that on your local computer?
<Sergobot> Riddell: no, didn't
<Riddell> Sergobot: observe :)
<Riddell> Sergobot: voila
<Riddell> Sergobot: voila
<_Groo_> Sergobot: voila abuse detected! rule 256-b of the kubuntu-devel clearly states! just one voila per hour or riddell will kill a puppy.
<Riddell> these are evil rules
<_Groo_> Riddell: says the puppy killer!
<Riddell> _Groo_: hey I have to feed my starving grandmother!
<_Groo_> Riddell: give interns to her instead
<_Groo_> Riddell: they are a good source of proteins
<Riddell> hear that Sergobot? EgorMatirov? you're a good source of proteins
<Riddell> Sergobot: do you know what to do?
<Sergobot> Riddell: no. Can you help me?
<Riddell> Sergobot: it's looking for a library boost-system but can't find it
<Riddell> Sergobot: this must be something new since the 2.8.x version of calligra
<Riddell> Sergobot: apt search  will let you find what it's called
<_Groo_> Riddell: look at this, more work :D
<_Groo_> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/rSx1UuV2
<_Groo_> fun stuff
<Riddell> Sergobot: go with libboost-system1.55-dev
<_Groo_> dont mention it :)
<Riddell> Sergobot: add it to build-depends in debian/control
<Riddell> and debuild
<Riddell> Sergobot: missing a comma in debian/control I think
<EgorMatirov> Riddell: I'm not good source of proteins! :D (Sorry, was busy)
<Sergobot> Riddell: how to out from chroot?
<EgorMatirov> Exit
<EgorMatirov> exit
<Sergobot> thanks, EgorMatirov
<Riddell> Sergobot: chroot or the ec2?
<Sergobot> chroot
<Riddell> control-d will also do it
<Sergobot> Riddell: build failed! :(
<Riddell> Sergobot: yep, filenames will have changes
<Riddell> changed
<Riddell> Sergobot: you need to edit the .install files in debian/ for the new filesnames
<Riddell> Sergobot: look in debian/tmp for the files
<Riddell> and run  dh_install --list-missing  to check if the .install files are ok
<Riddell> there will be lots of missing files as well, that's fine, they're listed in debian/not-installed
<Riddell> but you'll have to check for new files
<Sergobot> Riddell: Should I change anytjing in karbon.install?
<Sergobot> *anything
<Riddell> Sergobot: I don't know what files is it complaining about?
<Sergobot> Riddell: What should I do?
<Riddell> Sergobot: looks like it has renamed to libkarboncommon.so.14
<Riddell> Sergobot: update that name in karbon.install
<Riddell> Sergobot: eek you started the compile from the start again!
<Riddell> that'll take ages
<Riddell> just run  dh_install --list-missing  to check if the .install files are ok
<Riddell> then  debuild -nc  once you're happy to build it without a clean
<Riddell> (but too late now)
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: Hi, sorry was in Sprint demo earlier, how you doing ?
<Riddell> sprint demo?
<Riddell> EgorMatirov: how's the testing of i386?
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: At work no worry
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: Our code development sprints run for 6 weeks, day before release we do a demo of what we been making to the company
<EgorMatirov> Riddel: tested 2 cases. I'll fill them now
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: a 6 week sprint! that's a marathon!
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: Yes, we're trialling out timings in our Scrum process, this run seems to have worked out
<Riddell> sitter: what am I doing wrong? https://paste.kde.org/p1grhxvcf
<Riddell> Sergobot: now you can update krita.install
<Riddell> or karbon.install rather
<Sergobot> Riddell: what's wrong with krita?
<Riddell> Sergobot: karbon I ment
<Riddell> Sergobot: comprende?
<sitter> Riddell: that regex matches the cmakelists
<sitter> well
<sitter> s/regex/wildcard
<Riddell> sitter: what?
<Riddell> sitter: ah seems I was trying to apply it to the wrong package
<sitter> that would also do it
<sitter> pkgkde-symbolshelper batchpatch -v 4:14.12.0 -c arm64,armfd,powerpc,ppc64el *txt
<sitter> from your ls
<sitter> matches
<sitter> buildlog_ubuntu-vivid-*.txt AND CMakeLists.txt 
<Riddell> ah yes
<Riddell> Sergobot: compiling again?
<Sergobot> Riddell: sorry, forgot about -nc flag :(
<Riddell> it's your own time you're waisting :)
<Riddell> wasteing 
<Riddell> something like that
<shadeslayer> anyone know of a man page where I can read apt-get's exit codes?
<Riddell> man apt-get?
<shadeslayer> doesn't have them
<shadeslayer> quite annoying
<EgorMatirov> Riddell: review please: http://www.google-melange.com/gci/task/view/google/gci2014/5815061465530368
<Riddell> all done?
<EgorMatirov> I didn't test live netbook only
<Riddell> no that doesn't exist any more
<Riddell> so you did the right thing
<EgorMatirov> Riddell: thank you. Do you have any tasks related with code? :)
<Riddell> EgorMatirov: thanks  closed!
<Riddell> EgorMatirov: fixing icon sizes I think it my only one currently
<Riddell> http://www.google-melange.com/gci/task/view/google/gci2014/5818543610265600
<EgorMatirov> Riddell: how should it done? I should add transparent space from "smaller" sizes? so, if it's 30x32, I add 1px from both sides and it becomes 32x32
<EgorMatirov> Riddell: am I right?
<Riddell> EgorMatirov: yep exactly
<EgorMatirov> Riddell: ok, thank you
<Riddell> hi kranzer 
<kranzer> hi Riddell 
<kranzer> Riddell: as you see, I claimed that task
<Riddell> kranzer: assigned :)
<Riddell> kranzer: have you got kubuntu vivid running?
<kranzer> no, I just wanted to ask you where to get it?
<kranzer> Riddell: and even what is it?
<EgorMatirov> hi kranzer :)
<Riddell> kranzer: it's the codename for the development version of kubuntu
<Riddell> which will be kubuntu 15.04
<Riddell> download at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/20141218/
<Riddell> and install on either your computer or on a virtual machine
<kranzer> Riddell: Isn't it that thing that I install yesterday?
<Riddell> kranzer: could well be, what did you install yesterday?
<kranzer> EgorMatirov: привет :)
<kranzer> Riddell: Kubuntu 15.04, I tested it
<soee> what is the Vivid release date ?
<Riddell> kranzer: that's the one
<Riddell> soee: 04/15
<kranzer> Riddell: this thing yeah?
<soee> Riddell: ok so i think ill sync my website release with Vivid release, so all the images etc. ill use will come from Vivid
<kranzer> Riddell: okay, I need to reboot to windows
<Riddell> soee: great yes
<kranzer> to start my virtual machine
<kranzer> Riddell: where to get the list of bugs?
<Riddell> qa.kubuntu.co.uk
<Riddell> link to utopic milestoned bugs
<kranzer> Riddell: thank you
<kranzer> Riddell: these ones https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.searchtext=&orderby=-importance&field.status%3Alist=NEW&field.status%3Alist=CONFIRMED&field.status%3Alist=TRIAGED&field.status%3Alist=INPROGRESS&field.status%3Alist=FIXCOMMITTED&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITH_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITHOUT_RESPONSE&assignee_option=any&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.bug_commenter=&field.subscribe
<kranzer> ?
<Riddell> there's a reason that was a shortened url :)
<Riddell> there's 7 of them
<kranzer> Riddell: and only two of them are new
<soee> Riddell: guys on #plasma told me that yesterday there was patch for plasma 5.2 that adds prev/next shortcuts to activities, is there any chance to backport it to 5.1 ?
<Riddell> unlikely that code has changed a lot
<Sergobot> Riddell: can you help me?
<Riddell> Sergobot: looks like it's gone, just remove it from the .install file (control-k in nano to remove a line)
<Riddell> Sergobot: and control-w to find text
<Riddell> and control-z to background and fg to forground a terminal application
<kranzer> Riddell: So, I need to triage only that two bugs?
<Riddell> kranzer: triage all of them
<Riddell> to check if they should be marked as valid for vivid
<kranzer> hmmm
<Riddell> then mark them valid for vivid, not sure what permissions you need for that
<kranzer> Riddell: so
<Riddell> probably you need to be a member of ~ubuntu-bugs or something
<kranzer> Riddell: i need to triage utopic bugs, yeah?
<Riddell> kranzer: yep
<Riddell> to check if they are still valid on vivid
<kranzer> Riddell: and if they're reproduced I am to mark them as valid for vivid
<Riddell> kranzer: yep
<Riddell> "nominate for series" "vivid"
<Sergobot> Riddell: there isn't line with keximigrate_spreadsheet.so
<kranzer> Riddell: I didn't understand your last message
<Riddell> kranzer: to mark them for vivid click "nominate for series" "vivid"
<Riddell> Sergobot: voila
<kranzer> Riddell: where is the button I need to click?
<Sergobot> Riddell: thanks
<Riddell> kranzer: on the bug page
<Riddell> kranzer: probably you need to apply to join this https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugcontrol/+members
<Riddell> Sergobot: kexi-postgresql-driver is the package it's trying to install into
<Riddell> dh_install: cp -a debian/tmp/usr/lib/kde4/kexidb_pqxxsqldriver.so debian/kexi-postgresql-driver//usr/lib/kde4/ returned exit code 1
<Riddell> bad file is kexidb_pqxxsqldriver.so  package is kexi-postgresql-driver
<kranzer> Riddell: there's no button "Join group"
<kranzer> Riddell: what to write if I didn't reproduce the bug?
<Sergobot> Riddell: how to make this work faster? There are many lines in krita.install
<kranzer> Riddell: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kipi-plugins/+bug/1372920 everything works good on my VM
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1372920 in kipi-plugins (Ubuntu) "kipi-plugins should depend on libkqoauth" [Undecided,New]
<Riddell> Sergobot: open it in kate?  using sftp://ubuntu@aws.1.2.3/home/ubuntu/ ?
<Sergobot> Riddell: how to do it?
<EgorMatirov> Sergobot: use "kate sftp://ubuntu@ec2-54-92-241-134.compute-1.amazonaws.com/path/to/your/file"
<Riddell> File -> Open -> sftp://ubuntu@ec2.1.2.3/home/ubuntu/
<kranzer>  Riddell: could you review?
<R33D3M33R> hello, will KDE 14.12 come to Kubuntu 14.10 via kubuntu-backports ppa or should I use some other PPA
<R33D3M33R> ?
<Riddell> R33D3M33R: yes backports but I don't know when
<R33D3M33R> great, no hurry
<Riddell> kranzer: sorry too much cava to review
<kranzer> Riddell: what is cava?
<EgorMatirov> Riddell: Excuse me, did you submitted task with icons? (Nobody didn't confirm it yet, I'm just wondering if you understood that I want to work on it).
<Riddell> EgorMatirov: http://www.google-melange.com/gci/task/view/google/gci2014/5818543610265600 unapproved
<Riddell> ping valorie with it
<Riddell> waa I can't get konqueror to run
<Riddell> can anyone run konqueror?
<Riddell> meh
<yofel> on plain vivid it works fine
<valorie> Riddell: done
<valorie> published, I mean
<Riddell> EgorMatirov: ↑
<Riddell> "How much wood could a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood?" - Guybrush Threepwood, Monkey Island
<Riddell> published kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-vivid-alpha-1
<kranzer> Riddell: could you review my task?
<soee> i think 2nd screenshot here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VividVervet/Alpha1/Kubuntu should use Plasma5 also :)
<Riddell> soee: it's a wiki, edit :)
<mparillo> soee: I replaced the second screenshot. If you have a high-resolution monitor, feel free to replace it again, showing more apps.
<mparillo> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/VividVervet/Alpha1/Kubuntu
<Riddell> thanks mparillo 
<mparillo> Riddell: YW, and when Plasma 5.1.2 lands and resolves https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=340966 (I hope), I could show more apps. No pressure though ;-)
<ubottu> KDE bug 340966 in general "Plasma 5 crashes maximizing VMware Player" [Crash,Resolved: fixed]
<soee> mparillo: thanks, i had no time since im working atm :/
<mparillo> soee: YW. That work thing. Messes up our hobbies.
#kubuntu-devel 2014-12-19
<soee> spead teh word about Alpha 1 through social media
<mparillo> soee: It hit distrowatch:http://distrowatch.com/?newsid=08742
<soee> nice :)
<mparillo> soee: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTg2ODE
<bukai_> ovidiu-florin: ping
<bukai_> yofel: ping
<ovidiu-florin> bukai_ pong
<ovidiu-florin> but bukai is not here....
<kranzer> Riddell: hello, are you here?
 * Mirv succesfully runs KDE5 with Qt 5.4.0 with vivid + https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-005
<Mirv> seems alright
<sitter> やった!
<sitter> also
<sitter> s/KDE/Plasma :P
<Mirv> sorry, I realized my mistake after writing it :)
<sitter> ^^
<Mirv> after all 5.5.0 packages migrated to release pocket, it was just a matter of updating those symbols in plasma-framework
<Mirv> I threw kdelibs4support into the mix too then
<lordievader> Good morning.
<apparle> Hi guys, is there some guide/documentation on setting up a development environment for KDE projects ? The IDE, test environment etc ?
<valorie> yes, the KDE developers guide is available
<valorie> http://flossmanuals.net/kde-guide/
<apparle> thanks!
<valorie> there should be a button to download it as an ePub file too
<apparle> As a general question, would need to move to latest and greatest version of KDE, or can I can still develop/test new things on old version of KDE ?
<valorie> that depends on what you want to do
<apparle> ok, let me go through the guide. I guess I'll get a rough idea by the end of it.
<valorie> sure
<valorie> mostly if you want to work on frameworks (libraries) you'll need the latest
<valorie> if plasma, latest plasma
<valorie> one of the applications, latest of that
<valorie> which is easily built from git btw
<Riddell> hola
<EgorMatirov> Riddell: hi :)
<kranzer> Riddell: hi)
<Riddell> EgorMatirov: oh I didn't assign your task, still wanting to fix icon sizes?
<kfunk> no 'appstream-util' available for 14.10 yet? *sniff*
<EgorMatirov> Riddell: yep, I think I done it already
<Riddell> kfunk: appstream-index not good enough?
<Riddell> EgorMatirov: http://www.google-melange.com/gci/task/view/google/gci2014/5818543610265600 assigned
<kfunk> it's apparently giving less warnings when validating stuff with that one
<EgorMatirov> Riddell:  thanks, needs review
<kfunk> anyway, installed it from vivid
<kfunk> indeed. that one's more verbose
<Riddell> kranzer: "https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kipi-plugins/+bug/1372920 --- no problem at all" why do you say no problem, when I look in vivid the problem is still there
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1372920 in kipi-plugins (Ubuntu) "kipi-plugins should depend on libkqoauth" [Undecided,New]
<kranzer> Riddell: I couldn't reproduce that bug on my vivid
<Riddell> kranzer: what did you do to try?
<Riddell> ldd /usr/lib/kde4/kipiplugin_imgurexport.so | grep oa   says not found
<Riddell> kranzer: what don't you understand with bug 940924 ?
<ubottu> bug 940924 in xkeyboard-config (Ubuntu) "Keyboard Layout "German (qwerty)" missing since 12.04" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/940924
<kranzer> Riddell: in my case it shows nothing
<Riddell> oh probably you have it installed
<_Groo_> hi/2 all, kf5 is broken in this lovely morning
<kranzer> Riddell: what? kipi-plugins or keyboard layout?
<_Groo_> plasmashell doesnt start because of solid not being 5.4.0 ready
<_Groo_> and i cant do a clean ujpdate
<_Groo_> update
<_Groo_> https://billing.boacompra.com/checkout.php?confirm&sid=hhr9826jnum3bbmeeslb2rg5u2
<_Groo_> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/NrnGsICO
<_Groo_> ignore the first url
<_Groo_> wrong window :P
<_Groo_> the second is correct though
<sitter> Broken qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-plugin:amd64 Depends on qtbase-abi-5-3-0 [ amd64 ] < none > ( none )
<sitter> not supported
<Riddell> kranzer: for kipi-plugins you probably already have libqoauth installed
<Riddell> kranzer: you say "https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1154535 --- it is already fixed" but three lines above you say "1154535 --- the same problem as described"
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1154535 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Utopic) "Continue button needs an extra click during oem install" [Medium,New]
<kranzer> Riddell: sorry, it is my bad attention
<kranzer> Riddell: ignore it
<kranzer> Riddell: it is fixed
<kranzer> Riddell: ohhhh very confusing
<kranzer> Riddell: could you give me a link to bugs again?
<Riddell> kranzer: qa.kubuntu.co.uk
<Riddell> kranzer: what don't you understand about bug 1350855 ?
<ubottu> bug 1350855 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Manual Partitioner Does not Translate when Selecting a new Language" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1350855
<kranzer> Riddell: everything
<Riddell> kranzer: in ubiquity change the language and go to manual partitioner, then quit and start it again, select a different language go to manual partitioner, what language does it use?
<kranzer> Riddell: ahh sorry, I did this, shows the same problem
<Riddell> kranzer: are you able to nominate it for vivid?
<kranzer> Riddell: nope. I don't know why
<kranzer> Riddell: I uploaded new version of file
<Riddell> kranzer: you miss bug 1316563
<ubottu> bug 1316563 in kubuntu-driver-manager (Ubuntu) "Kubuntu driver manager shows nothing, even after refreshing driver list" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1316563
<kranzer> Riddell: that's the one fixed
<Riddell> groovy, just sitter being slack with the bugs then
<kranzer> Riddell: I wrote 1154535 again instead of 1316563
<Riddell> kranzer: so only bug 1350855 to triage, you can ask Mamarok for details on that
<ubottu> bug 1350855 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Vivid) "Manual Partitioner Does not Translate when Selecting a new Language" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1350855
<Riddell> "Keyboard Layout "German (qwerty)" missing since 12.04"
<kranzer> Riddell: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1350855 this bug is written in my new version of file
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1350855 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Vivid) "Manual Partitioner Does not Translate when Selecting a new Language" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<kranzer> Riddell: "Keyboard Layout "German (qwerty)" missing since 12.04" I don't really know what to do with this
<Riddell> kranzer: well open up the keyboard dialogue and check if it's there, ask Mamarok if you're unsure
<Riddell> EgorMatirov: what's your e-mail?
<EgorMatirov> Riddell:  ematirov@gmail.com
<Riddell> EgorMatirov: pushing http://commits.kde.org/bomber/b46b12f04cef627a26f36db5e4e01db347d35c89
<kranzer> Riddell: I found that file in system
<EgorMatirov> Riddell: ok, thank you
<kranzer> Riddell: is that bug about missing a file?
<Riddell> kranzer: no I think it's about missing an entry in a file
<kranzer> Riddel: what entry?
<Riddell> kranzer: "German (qwerty)"
<kranzer> Riddell: so, I need to find this in that file, don't I?
<soee> http://news.softpedia.com/news/Kubuntu-15-04-Alpha-1-Is-the-Biggest-Update-in-Years-Feature-Plasma-5-by-Default-467927.shtml
<sitter> Riddell: I don't think they are fixed
<sitter> mind the version
<sitter> 15.04 is blocked on debconf and 14.04 probably didn't have the fixes
<sitter> also in next ppa we have a snapshot
<sitter> so as I said, they are probably not fixed
<Riddell> hmm fooey
<Riddell> "This major upgrade has just turned Kubuntu into something that you must try." :)
<Riddell> soee: cool :)
<Riddell> EgorMatirov: commited! but there's a few that didn't look very neat and need tidied up listed at http://www.google-melange.com/gci/task/view/google/gci2014/5818543610265600
<Riddell> sitter, kranzer: reopened bug 1316563
<ubottu> bug 1316563 in kubuntu-driver-manager (Ubuntu) "Kubuntu driver manager shows nothing, even after refreshing driver list" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1316563
<kranzer> Riddell: I found "German (qwerty)"
<kranzer> Riddell: I submitted the third version of my file
<EgorMatirov> Riddell: oh, thank you. My fault, I'll fix them now
<Riddell> hi Sergobot, how's calligra?
<Sergobot> Hello, Riddell, I just came home :)
<kranzer> Riddell: can you review that file?
<bukai> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> hi bukai 
<Riddell> kranzer: what's new?
<kranzer> Riddell: as I said before: I found "German (qwerty)"
<bukai> Riddell: I have set up my theme but the pages are missing so i guess i have to create them agaiin :(
<Riddell> kranzer: where did you find it?
<kranzer> Riddell: in the file it has to be
<Riddell> kranzer: great
<Riddell> Mamarok: bug 940924 closing
<ubottu> bug 940924 in xkeyboard-config (Debian) "Keyboard Layout "German (qwerty)" missing since 12.04" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/940924
<Riddell> kranzer: groovy, task closed!
<kranzer> Riddell: thank you very much
 * Riddell opens http://www.google-melange.com/gci/task/view/google/gci2014/5876831685181440 "Blog article for Kubuntu Wire"
<soee> hmm still there is a poblem - if i have some apps opened etc. i do logout, than after login plasmashell does not start
<bukai> Riddell: what can I change the permission somehow to make changes from the browser?
<Riddell> bukai: I don't understand your question
<bukai> Riddell: I have set up my wordpress theme and its active but If I want to make some changes I cannot do it from the browser which I was able to do when it was on my local machine
<_Groo_> ridell can i just throw away appmenu-qt5 checkbox-gui kubuntu-driver-manager kubuntu-notification-helper liboxideqt-qmlplugin liboxideqtquick0 libqt5organizer5 libunity-webapps0 python3-pyqt5 qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-extras-browser-plugin
<_Groo_>   qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-plugin qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-web-plugin ubuntu-desktop unity-webapps-common unity-webapps-qml unity-webapps-service webapp-container webbrowser-app xul-ext-unity xul-ext-websites-integration
<_Groo_> oops
<_Groo_> sorry about that
<_Groo_> anyway
<_Groo_> this qtdeclarative is glue for unity right? can i remove it with a dist-upgrade and wait for an update or will it break kf5?
<Riddell> bukai: presumably you need to log in
<bukai> So now If i have to make a change i have to change the file from the server directly and not from the server
<bukai> I am logged in
<Riddell> _Groo_: kubuntu doesn't need those qtdeclarative packages indeed
<bukai> but still I cannot make a change ! In the dash board there is no option to update the file
<Riddell> I'm not sure what you mean, editing files usually isn't done through a web browser
<Riddell> you can use kate to edit files on the server using sftp://
<bukai> ok. but when i installed on a vps live server then that update option was coming! Anyway I will change it from the server :)
<_Groo_> Riddell: but it will break multi login with unity?
<_Groo_> Riddell: but you lose kubuntu-driver-manager kubuntu-notification-helper , which are kubuntu only packages, correct?
<EgorMatirov> Riddell: http://www.google-melange.com/gci/task/view/google/gci2014/5818543610265600 is updated.
<Riddell> _Groo_: they should probably be kept
<Riddell> EgorMatirov: kdepim ox22-actions-checkmark.png still looks a bit corrupted
<Riddell> EgorMatirov: there shouldn't be any need to edit the pixels there, just make the canvas larger
<EgorMatirov> Riddell:  I didn't edited pixels in checkmark.png (I have downloaded it right now from git again and have compared with my edited version)
<Riddell> hmm
<Riddell> now this article has a classic photo http://www.itworld.com/article/2852324/ready-to-give-linux-a-try-these-are-the-5-distros-you-need-to-consider.html page 4 of 6 https://www.flickr.com/photos/jriddell/197548353/
<Riddell> EgorMatirov: the version I have is definately slightly different and looks worse, can you send it again?
<EgorMatirov> Riddell: oh, I got it. Looks like gimp has some problems with original image (there is not "a bit transparent" pixels). I'll try another editor then
<Riddell> krita or even kolourpaint should work
<BluesKaj_> Hi all
<sitter> kubotu: order cookies, xmas
 * kubotu slides a whole bunch of last year's, now all dry cookies, down the crappy decorated and totally falling apart bar to sitter and shouts: Happy whatever -.-
<sitter> how lude
<_Groo_> which group is responsible for kubuntu-driver-manager, etc?
<Riddell> _Groo_: kubuntu is :)
<Riddell> sitter: have some shortbread and irn bru
<_Groo_> Riddell: are those in main? universe? cause they will need to be recompiled and /or patched and sent to kubuntu-ci
<_Groo_> i want my kf5 back :(
<EgorMatirov> Riddell: updated. (edited with krita)
<sitter> Riddell: pft, I think I'll go to a sushi bar and get drunk on 清酒 instead
<Riddell> new wallpaper is a bit trippy https://projects.kde.org/projects/kde/workspace/breeze/repository/revisions/master/show/wallpapers/Next/contents/images
<BluesKaj> anyone working on this bug, http://download.kde.org/ocs/providers.xml page failed, when trying to DL new schemes 
<BluesKaj> ?
<Riddell> possibly not, opendesktop is unmaintained
<Riddell> bodega is expected to be the successsor if someone works on it
<EgorMatirov> Riddell: just for case if you didn't saw that message: [17:39] <EgorMatirov> Riddell: updated. (edited with krita)
<BluesKaj> ok thanks Riddell , bodega?
<Riddell> EgorMatirov: committed
<Riddell> EgorMatirov: groovy, added a comment with some which you may have missed
<Sergobot> Riddell: can you halp me?
<Sergobot> *help
<Riddell> Sergobot: yo what's up?
<EgorMatirov> Riddell: most of them are already fixed. libkdepim4 (AFAIK) is kdepim which I fixed too.
<EgorMatirov> Riddell: I commented on Melange
<Sergobot> Riddell: no ackages are built
<Sergobot> *packages
<Riddell> Sergobot: it doesn't finish the compile because the kritalutdocker.so file isn't made for some reason
<Riddell> Sergobot: kritalutdocker.so is only made on i386 and amd64 so it gets installed in special rules in debian/rules
<Riddell> Sergobot: I'm not sure why it's not being made on the server, comment out the lines in debian/rules and run  debuild -nc
<Riddell> EgorMatirov: great, closed!  well done
<EgorMatirov> Riddell: thank you :)
<Sergobot> Riddell: Could you help me?
<Riddell> Sergobot: yo what's up?
<Riddell> Sergobot: now you need to add new files to the .install files
<Riddell> Sergobot: you can list files which are not in .install files with  dh_install --list-missing 2>&1
<Riddell> Sergobot: but many are not installed for a reason, they are listed in debian/not-installed
<Riddell> Sergobot: you need to work out which ones are new and need installed and what .install file to add them to
<Riddell> Sergobot: some like libkoversion.so.14 will be just new version numbers on the old filename
<Sergobot> Riddell: help me please
<Riddell> hi Sergobot 
<Riddell> "couldn't find library libkoversion.so.14"
<Riddell> Sergobot: that needs added to a .install file
<Riddell> Sergobot: libkoversion.so.14 looks like it's a new library that's used by all of calligra, add it to calligra-libs.install
<Riddell> Sergobot: add the .so to not-installed
<Riddell> Sergobot: run dh_install --list-missing  to see what's left
<Sergobot> Riddell: It built!
<Riddell> Sergobot: awooga!
<Riddell> Sergobot: but are you sure there's no new files?
<joern> hi, I want to report a bug in 15.04, but I'm not sure against which package it should be reported. it is affecting one of the bundled Plasmoids (are they still called Plasmoids in Plasma Next?)
<Riddell> maybe plasmoids, maybe plasma widgets
<Riddell> joern: anyway what's up?
<joern> I got a new testing machine (2008ish notebook) and installed 15.04's alpha on it
<joern> I added that plasmoid "System load", but it didn't show anything but a generic icon
<joern> hovering with the mouse, there was a error message that org.kde.kio module was not installed
<joern> that could be fixed by installing qml-module-org-kde-kio
<joern> so I guess that package should be a dependency or at least in recommends of the desktop or something
<Riddell> that's part of plasma-widgets-addons
<Sergobot> Riddell: why doesn't it install?
<Riddell> and it should depend on qml-module-org-kde-kio
<Riddell> Sergobot: try   apt -f install  (dpkg has no intelligence about order of installing)
<joern> sounds reasonable, thank you Riddell
<Riddell> joern: it does depend on qml-module-org-kde-kio, do you have that installed?
<Riddell> joern: pastebin  apt-cache policy qml-module-org-kde-kio; apt-cache policy plasma-widgets-addons; apt-cache show plasma-widgets-addons
<joern> according to this:
<joern> http://packages.ubuntu.com/vivid/plasma-widgets-addons
<joern> it's not a dependency
<joern> now, I have qml-module-org-kde-kio installed, but it was not after doing the installation
<kranzer> Riddell: hi
<joern> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9571464/
<joern> @ Riddell
<Riddell> hi kranzer 
<kranzer> Riddell: are there any new tasks?
<Riddell> joern: spooky, there's no 5.1.2 version of kdeplasma-addons in the archive but there should be  :(
<Riddell> kranzer: two just got published I think
<kranzer> Riddell: http://www.google-melange.com/gci/task/view/google/gci2014/5822613091778560 claimed
<Riddell> kranzer: but I'm going out in 30 mins for a few hours so I can't help too much
<Riddell> kranzer: you know how to update packages?
<Riddell> oh and maybe sitter will be around, or maybe he's getting drunk on saki
<joern> okay, I'll go watch TV now. have a nice day/evening/night!
<kranzer> Riddell: updating?
<kranzer> Riddell: can you give me some docs about it?
<Riddell> kranzer: you've done a .deb package with me before?
<kranzer> yep
<Riddell> kranzer: so grab the current package source from launchpad.net/ubuntu/
<Riddell> and grab the new upstream tar
<Riddell> and  dch  to update the changelog
<Riddell> then build and see what breaks
<Riddell> shadeslayer: kcm-driver-manager doesn't want to build for me :(
<shadeslayer> :O
<shadeslayer> compile error?
<shadeslayer> sitter probably broke it :P
<kranzer> Riddell: http://people.ubuntu.com/~apachelogger/tmp/meow/ its current, right?
<Riddell> kranzer: that's the new ones
<kranzer> Riddell: could you give me full links to current
<kranzer> ?
<Riddell> kranzer: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/about-distro
<Riddell> copy the URL of the .dsc and run dget on it to download
<Riddell> you probably need to update all the build-depends to kf5 libraries and qt5 dev libraries
<kranzer> gpg: keyblock resource `/home/kranzer/.gnupg/secring.gpg': file open error gpg: Signature made пт, 28-лют-2014 12:56:44 +0200 EET using DSA key ID 72F23991 gpg: Can't check signature: public key not found Validation FAILED!!
<Riddell> kranzer: that's good it means it compiled (but it can't find a matching gpg key which is fine no need to gpg sign it unless you're uploading)
<Sergobot> Riddell: build failed :(
<kranzer> Riddell: where to find it on my hdd?
<Riddell> Sergobot: running debuild -nc doesn't make it rebuild the .debs if they are already made, for that you need to manually remove the foo.debhelper.log file and remove debian/packagename/
<Riddell> kranzer: find what?
<kranzer> Riddell: that packages
<Riddell> kranzer: after the build the .deb files are in the directory above  cd ..
<kranzer> Riddell: which I got by dget
<Riddell> kranzer: then that'll get the source files
<Riddell> into the current directory
<Riddell> Sergobot: looks like there's lots of new files that need to be added to .install files
<Riddell> Sergobot: and probably a new package needed for the calligragemini stuff
 * Riddell out
<Sergobot> Riddell: are you here?
<kranzer> Sergobot: он отошёл на несколько часов
<Sergobot> kranzer: Please speak English here :)
<kranzer> Sergobot: oh, I think, it doesn't matter
<kranzer> Sergobot: you're russian, aren't you?
<Sergobot> kranzer: Yes, I am
<teward> but for the rest of us who aren't... :P
<Sergobot> Riddell: could you help me?
#kubuntu-devel 2014-12-20
<lordievader> Good morning.
<soee_> good morning
<lordievader> o/
<kranzer> Riddell: hi, are you here?
<Sergobot> Hello Riddell
<BluesKaj_> Hiyas all
<Neo31> Riddell, sorry i've been offline the last two days, couldn't download the iso (i had to travel earlier on friday night :/ ) i got i386 last night and i'm testing entire install right now. if i can find any new issues i will report it
<Neo31> Riddell, i386 installation for the entire disk works exactly as the amd64 it passes with the same issues i put in the comments of amd64
<Neo31> sorry I have been away for this weekend, good luck testing guys :)
<kranzer> Riddell: are you here?
<Sergobot_> Riddell: are you here?
<Riddell> hi seaLne 
<Riddell> nope sorry sergobot not here
<Riddell> kranzer: you pinged?
<kranzer> Riddell: yes
<kranzer> Riddell: I have some problems with task
#kubuntu-devel 2014-12-21
<Sergobot> Riddell: are you here?
<BluesKaj_> 'Morning folks
<soee_> hiho BluesKaj_
<BluesKaj_> hey soee
<kranzer> Riddell: hi, are you here&
<kranzer> ?
<Pali> Riddell: ping, have you looked at my PPA?
<murthy> shadeslayer: are you there?
<murthy> yofel: are you there?
<shadeslayer> yes
<shadeslayer> ssup
<murthy> shadeslayer: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1389847
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1389847 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Ubiquity waits until the driver-manager finishes before proceeding to the partitioning screen" [Undecided,New]
<murthy> shadeslayer: who is the maintainer of ubiquity-kde?
<shadeslayer> no one
<shadeslayer> more or less unmaintained
<murthy> shadeslayer: Can you give me some direction on how to push for this bug \
<shadeslayer> I can have a look
<shadeslayer> murthy: so basically, you ran driver manager on a live medium
<shadeslayer> and then ubiquity got blocked when it was doing it's thing
<murthy> shadeslayer: no
<murthy> the driver-manager is the sub process of the ubiquity
<shadeslayer> can't be
<shadeslayer> separate things
<yofel> it is though
<shadeslayer> what
<murthy> ok let me explain
<shadeslayer> driver-manager isn't supposed to be triggered by ubiquity afaik
<yofel> ubiquity can install third party drivers during install if you check the "install 3rd party software" box
<murthy> ps aux shows driver manager running and after that apt-get downloading the binary driver
<shadeslayer> ahhh
<yofel> it does that in the background, and the nvidia blob is pretty huge
<murthy> ya
<murthy> the thing is if the bug is in the 3rd party side i wont care but i feel the bug is in our side
<shadeslayer> yofel: ah so it starts downloading things right after the system requirements page?
<shadeslayer> I did not know that 0.o
<yofel> I don't quite remember when exactly, but it does block on it at some point without visual indication that it's doing something
<shadeslayer> ack
<murthy> the wait for me is 53 mins
<shadeslayer> murthy: might be useful to send a email to Kubuntu Devel if no one looks at it in a few weeks
<shadeslayer> I might be able to, but can't say for sure
<shadeslayer> maybe sgclark would like to learn about ubiquity :p
<yofel> I *think* the idea was to install stuff like broadcom wifi drivers before continuing with the install, but the driver manager doesn't blacklist the nvidia one at that point
<shadeslayer> mhh
<yofel> because installing nvidia at this point is pretty useless
<shadeslayer> one could potentially have some sort of timeout, that goes : "Downloading for > 15 mins, bugger it and proceed"
<murthy> why is it blocking the main process?
<yofel> if this really is about wifi drivers, then those should've finished installing before the wifi selection at the next step
<murthy> good point
<murthy> yofel: so konversation is default now?
<yofel> dunno, our defaults for p5 aren't quite correct
<yofel> e.g. konqueror is NOT the default browser
<murthy> yofel: ok. got confused after I saw it in 15.04
<sitter> yofel: I don't see how driver-manager factors into this?
<sitter> the 3rdparty stuff is implemented in ubiquity
<yofel> the third party installation stuff isn't re-implemented in ubiquity. It just tells u-d-m to install the drivers at that point
<yofel> IIRC
<sitter> there is no driver-manager package anymore
<sitter> it's a query library nowadays
<sitter> so the install happens in ubiquity
<soee_> when will QT4 be availabel in Vivid ?
<soee_> *5.4
<shadeslayer> Depends on how much wine sitter gets
<soee_> :)
<kranzer> Riddell: hello, are you here?
#kubuntu-devel 2015-12-14
<Darkwing> Long time no chat mates
<tsdgeos> in case anyone cares, i had to uninstall sddm from xenial since it was basically not working (switching to black every other second), lightdm works fine
<tsdgeos> may need a rebuild because of the latest qt landings (uneducated guess)
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<Yossarianuk> mgraesslin: interesting post regarding future desktop gaming - thanks -> http://blog.martin-graesslin.com/blog/2015/12/gaming-on-linux-move-to-next-generation/
<Yossarianuk> [14:22] <Yossarianuk> 
<Yossarianuk> whoops
<Yossarianuk> to prove your point Civ5 crashes if I alt+tab out the game (on nvidia)
<yofel> many games do that when you alt+tab in fullscreen mode, which is why I only play games where I plan to do that in windowed mode. With the described performance penalty sadly.
<Yossarianuk> its odd really as when I first played Civ5 on Linux it worked fine.  This would have been on an older version of the nvidia driver/xorg version , etc.. Its not KDE related though - happens on other DE's too.
<yofel> *sigh*, ever since I upgraded my server to wily, quasselcore crashes several times per day and gets stuck before it can respawn
<yofel> lets see if Qt5.5 helps
<soee> hiho
<sgclark> hello
<soee> frameworks 5.17 have been released :)
<BluesKaj> to where?
<BluesKaj> soee, ^'
<soee> BluesKaj: just released by devs https://www.kde.org/announcements/kde-frameworks-5.17.0.php :-)
<sgclark> yofel: so I ran into a corner case with our scripts... two new frameworks breeze-icons and oxygen-icons5 have epochs. I hacked my way around, but I cannot commit - no rights. Probably needs a better solution anyway.
<soee> yofel: are there any plans to add this year new frameworks or plasma in xenial/wily ?
<sgclark> soee: I am working on them nowl..................
<sgclark> yofel: so I ran into a corner case with our scripts... two new frameworks breeze-icons and oxygen-icons5 have epochs. I hacked my way around, but I cannot commit - no rights. Probably needs a better solution anyway.
<sgclark> sorry
<soee> ha ok :)
<sgclark> but I travel back home tomorrow so any help would be lovely
<yofel> huh?
 * yofel looks
<yofel> wait, why is "breeze-icons" a framework?!?
<sgclark> ask kde?
<sgclark> so is oxygen-icons5
<yofel> nah, too much effort for nothing. I shouldn't even be surprised as I've given up understanding upstream decisions a long time ago
<soee> they wer moved to frameworks like few weeks ago i think
<soee> i think to provide updates every month not with each plasma release
<yofel> sgclark: what's the permission issue exactly?
<yofel> also: where does that epoch come from?
<sgclark> denied or rejected or some such. dunno it was late last night.
<sgclark> yofel: Riddell
<yofel> SIGH
<yofel> hm, sitter was getting connection errors from moszumanska today
<yofel> maybe related
<sgclark> ok
<yofel> ah, the binaries have epochs. That's ok then
<yofel> they just need to be added to the packages-with-epoch list
<sgclark> I tried that
<sgclark> did nothing
<sgclark> because you have an if statement on top setting frameworks to ""
<sgclark> I moved it down and did an if else
<sgclark> which worked for the two icons packages.
<yofel>     if releaseType == "plasma" or releaseType == "applications":
<yofel>        changelogEpoch = epoch if package in packagesWithEpoch else ""
<yofel> that if looks very out of place
<yofel> TBH, I wouldn't do an initial release of a source with the scripts at all
<yofel> that's not something they were written for
<sgclark> huh?
<sgclark> I can't keep up as it is and now you want me to do all packages by hand first? LOL
<yofel> i mean: run script for the old set of sources, once done add the new ones to the list and do them by hand.
<yofel> there is no way to "update" an "initial release" of a source
<yofel> so the scripts will probably Do The Wrong Thing
<sgclark> oh I am doing oxygen-icons5 by hand
<sgclark> it needs to be moved to frameworks as well.
<sgclark> but the rest I can do via script.. right?
 * sgclark faints if not
<yofel> back to the epoch: do you want to fix the epoch whitelisting to include frameworks or should I?
<sgclark> I can, but not today, last day with family, traveling home tomorrow
<yofel> then lets see who gets to it first
<sgclark> ok
<yofel> the script should work fine for the rest of the packages, just don't include the 2 new ones in the package list
<sgclark> most of the packages are building in staging. I am working on manuals now which include those.
<clivejo> sgclark: is the status page working?
<yofel> clivejo: I'm just fixing that
<clivejo> yofel: :)
<sgclark> yofel: thanks
<yofel> pushed, should be there in a couple mins
<clivejo> what version is it?
<yofel> 5.17
<clivejo> we skip .16 ?
<yofel> yep
<clivejo> is qt5.5 fixed now?
<yofel> I don't know what was broken, but it's in xenial release
<yofel> some plasma 5.4.3 pieces are still stuck in -proposed
<clivejo> yofel: link on qa appears to be broken - http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/frameworks/build_status_5.17.0_xenial.html.new
<clivejo> why the .new ?
<sgclark> clivejo: it has not populated yet
<yofel> that's not broken, that's the tmp file while it's generating
<clivejo> oh ok
<yofel> (that actually takes a while, which is why this is a cronjob, and not just a CGI script)
 * clivejo waits some more
<sgclark> and as far as skipping .16 , I am still buried in debian merges, loss in family, I simply cannot keep up. With holidays coming up, I see no improvements any time soon.
<yofel> I was actually thinking about doing the page non-cronned. You could implement that as a fully client-side angular app or so, but that would be a) still slow, b) crazy ^^
<clivejo> networkmanager-qt needs symbols looked at
<sgclark> it needs the new networkmanager
<sgclark> which needs a debian merge
<sgclark> doubt I will get to that in the next few days
<clivejo> any documents/how-to's for doing a debian merge?
<yofel> the short guide: run diff against debian and ubuntu package, take the vanilla debian package, look at what changes are relevant in the diff, apply those to debian package
<yofel> the actual procedure depends on the package
<clivejo> Id need a few runs though I think
<sgclark> clivejo: the kde packages are much easier, checkout kubuntu_unstable git merge master and then fix the conflicts and push. All of applications still need doing if you want to help... :)
<yofel> sgclark: I don't see any NM requirement that failed in the log?
<yofel> and that's not something we maintain either
<yofel> this just looks like plain broken ABI (haven't checked the function visibility)
<sgclark> yofel: those symbols are from the newest NM. debian has the new NM and we don't, yes I am aware that is something we do not maintain, but a good practice for obtaining core
<yofel> ah ok
<sgclark> yofel: I have already researched and verified by ScottK
<yofel> thanks
<yofel> sgclark: I just removed the epoch special-handling for frameworks from staging-upload. That's code that I forgot to remove when I reversed the epoch handling and was practically a noop since then
<sgclark> yofel: thanks!
<clivejo> santa_ !!!!
<clivejo> you're alive!
<santa_> yes
<clivejo> havent seen you in weeks!
<santa_> yes
<clivejo> what you been up to?
<santa_> nothing special, personal life and such
<santa_> I guess I will try to resume my kubuntu's stuff
<clivejo> yofel: would you be free to give me a quick step by step tutorial on merging a package?
<clivejo> if we pick one and do it together?
<clivejo> sgclark: or you ? ^^
<sgclark> clivejo: last day with my family :( can't till tomorrow night. But will then if yofel can't
<soee> sgclark: hows the work on KF5.17 going ?
<clivejo> soee: http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/frameworks/build_status_5.17.0_xenial.html
<clivejo> few problems!
<soee> ah, cool that we have status page:)
<clivejo> what is wrong with this build - https://launchpadlibrarian.net/230011318/buildlog_ubuntu-xenial-amd64.kinit_5.17.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.04~ppa1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<clivejo> why is it removing everything?!?
#kubuntu-devel 2015-12-15
<Riddell> hi clivejo
<clivejo> morning
<yofel> clivejo: moin, the removal in that last log you posted was a package install failure
<yofel> uhm, that's very wrong actually o.O
<yofel> hm... I'm kind of starting to like ruby...
 * yofel feels like he just said something crazy
 * lordievader stares at yofel wide-eyed
 * clivejo checks yofel's temperature
<clivejo> I think you're ill
<sitter> yofel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14025920/
<sitter> https://speakerdeck.com/erniemiller/thats-not-very-ruby-of-you?slide=26 *cough*
<yofel> XD
<sitter> full sample for general enjoyment http://paste.ubuntu.com/14025930/
<yofel> alias print puts, wth?
<yofel> this is just.. 
<clivejo> mad?
<clivejo> crazy?
<yofel> lets say, misdirected mindset
<sitter> it's for when you want your print to behave incorrectly
<sitter> a print that appends newlines is no real print IMO :P
<clivejo> is that how you have to define an object in ruby?
<yofel> clivejo: no, that's how you define a ruby object to look and work as a python one
<yofel> just in case you ever want to write a language to behave like a different language
<clivejo> O_O
<yofel> sitter: does this look reasonable or did I do something very wrong? https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/+git/kubuntu-automation/tree/git-push-all
<yofel> (haven't actually tested the push part yet)
 * sgclark is very scared
 * yofel originally wanted to rewrite that 500-line spaghetti code called ppa-build-status and was looking at ruby so he might be able to use the CI parsers.
<yofel> as usual I ended up writing something else
<sgclark> hehe
<santa_> yofel: still using the stuff in automation-ng?
<yofel> santa_: no, I gave up on that for now after git-clone-all didn't do anything useful to me due to too much hardcoding of os.getcwd()
<yofel> right now I'm trying to patch the old stuff into shape so we can get stuff done while we deprecate it
<santa_> yofel: ok, so parallelizing git-clone-all sounds like an interesting thing to do?
<yofel> possibly, at least with moszumanska being as slow as it is
<santa_> k
<yofel> requires git stdout/stderr redirection though to properly show errros
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<yofel> hey
<BluesKaj> Hey yofel
<sitter> yofel: doesn't look too bad
<BluesKaj> kate isn't launching after unstalling the packages from the frameworks/build_status ppa yesterday ..installed kwrite and it works ok
<sgclark> the build status that is still red?
<BluesKaj> dbus-launch opens kate , but that's a pita
<sgclark> well if it is kf5 in staging-frameworks, it is not done, 
<sgclark> and I am about to hop on a plane so it won't be done soon unless someone else steps up to help
<yofel> It's building actually, except nmqt
<sgclark> well yes of course, I have retry running. but have to pack up soon
<BluesKaj> sgclark, np, it works fine otherwise and yes it's the Staging Frameworks ppa
<BluesKaj> I'm feeling adventurous these days, maybe it's the winter boredom setting in and a I need a little excitement :-)
<sgclark> lol
<Riddell> sitter: "Build step 'Console output (build log) parsing' changed build result to UNSTABLE" gets done if there's any KCI-W detected by kci?
<sitter> Riddell: yup
<yofel> kdelibs4support - 5.17.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.04~ppa1	i386	logfile	Dependency wait: kdesignerplugin (>= 5.16.0~)
<yofel> wait, why does that say >= 5.16, should be >= 5.17
<yofel> oh great, another script with now busted epoch handling
<sgclark> eh what? 
<yofel> looks like I did a bad job at looking for those :(
<sgclark> oh
<yofel> oh wait, that has a different array o.O
<sitter> O.o
<yofel> static package list files overload -.-
<sitter> I always did love those static lists
<sgclark> haha
<sgclark> anyway, can someone make a tester call when the last bits finish please, I am heading back home now.
<yofel> sgclark: you uploaded the new network-manager somewhere?
<sgclark> ahh crud. nevermind. no.
<yofel> ok, our epoch handling sucks
<yofel> that needs redesign on paper before I touch it any more
<sitter> yofel: couldn't you simply switch all version mangling with the python debian lib thingy's version class?
<yofel> not if that lib still deletes comments from files, otherwise that's probably good idea
<sitter> well. no more or less than wrap-and-sort already does, seeing as that also uses the lib IIRC
<yofel> good point
<yofel> OTOH, the actual control file editing isn't the problem really. The tracking of what package has what epoch is a PITA
<sitter> yofel: you don't need to track that though
<sitter> it already shoudl be there
<sitter> so all you need to do is not touch it
<yofel> Doing a git-clone-all before starting to work and extracting the information from there is more reasonable than using 2 JSON arrays and a dozen text files
<sitter> if there is an epoch already you preserve it and if there isn't you won't add one
<sitter> also yeah, using life data is of course the 
<yofel> yes, I think that's what my old code did. The current one does.. magic
<sitter> best way :)
<yofel> very static magic
<Yossarianuk> does this mean that the wily backport will go straight to plasma5.5.1 (due to bugs in 5.5)?
<Yossarianuk> https://www.kde.org/announcements/plasma-5.5.1.php
<yofel> well yeah, considering we didn't even start yet we'll start with what's available when we do
<Yossarianuk> good stuff - 5.4.3 is serving me well anyway...
<Yossarianuk> I assume that 16.04 will have plasma 5.5.x ?
<yofel> yes
<yofel> sgclark, clivejo: As a warning: I just removed the git push logic from staging-upload and ubuntu-archive-upload, that's now an extra script called git-push-all so remember to run that
<yofel> that a) finally allows you to mess up while generating the packages, b) shortens the time that CI has to be paused a lot
<Riddell> Plasma 5.6 meeting in #plasma in a minute!
 * yofel watches
<clivejo> has to go out soon, but Ill read it later :)
 * clivejo going to dry the puppy
 * yofel has the punch line of the meeting now: "Terminology is important"
<bshah> :-D
#kubuntu-devel 2015-12-16
<vertago1> If I were to start trying to help with packaging, where on KCI would be the best place to look? senile?
<frecel> hello
<frecel> is anyone working on plasma 5.5.1 packages for kubuntu or aware of a ppa that has them?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<yofel> frecel: no, we're not working on them yet. Yes, we are working in their direction (currently on frameworks), but we're very shorthanded currently
<mparillo> yofel: Suggestion: Since it seems that either you or sgclark seem to have to reply almost daily, perhaps load it into the channel topic?
<yofel> might as well add that back, we did have that in the past
* yofel changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly computing | Plasma 5.5.1: TODO Apps 15.08.3: W/WIP X/TODO FW 5.17 W/TODO X/WIP | https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | milestoned bugs: http://goo.gl/AOx7bx
* yofel changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly computing | Plasma 5.5.1: TODO Apps 15.08.3: W/WIP X/TODO FW 5.17: W/TODO X/WIP | https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | milestoned bugs: http://goo.gl/AOx7bx
<yofel> a bit cryptic, but those people that actually bother to read the topic should understand taht
<yofel> actually
* yofel changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly computing | Plasma 5.5.1: TODO Apps 15.08.3: W/WIP X/TODO FW 5.17: W/TODO X/WIP | https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | milestoned bugs: http://goo.gl/AOx7bx | No, plasma 5.5 isn't packaged yet
<yofel> peace
<mparillo> TY. Mind if I try to add the last bit to the support channel?
<mparillo> Sorry, I guess I do not have the permissions anyway.
<yofel> I would rather not have that over there, even if it means answering a couple more questions. Additional info in the already long topic there is really just for emergencies
<yofel> ok, so finally took a look at those app "backports" and the PPA had a dep on the INDI ppa which it shouldn't have. People really need to stop adding random PPA deps
<yofel> uh... staging-frameworks didn't depend on -proposed
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<santa_> yofel: hi since I have been absent for a while: where do you need help (besides parallelinzing git-clone-all)?
<santa_> * parallelizing
<vertago1> I was looking at the merging failures and it looks like it would just take someone with git access to address a merge conflict: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_breeze-icons/
<vertago1> I was looking into how to help, but I don't know the git information to look into fixing the merge conflicts.
<yofel> vertago1: git access is restricted and requires membership on the qt-kde team on alioth (debian). In the beginning we recommend sending patches for actual packaging issues (or pointing us to a fixed git branch somewhere) or doing coop packaging with someone or tackling small package updates
<yofel> let me think a bit about how a good way to start helping with packaging would be... 
<yofel> santa_: hard to say, didn't you want to implement your workflow? I'm currently trying to meet that coming from the other direction by reworking and splitting the current scripts a bit so we can get work done.
<yofel> santa_: I pretty much gave up using your workflow after making git-clone-all work for me took too long. I work in temporary directories, so I added -t to the script, but then it started doing nothing at all because you are relying on a fixed path in getFtpVersionMap(), which will fail depending on when the function is called
<yofel> after I saw that I didn't feel like digging more into it
<santa_> yofel: what was that -t suposed to do?
<yofel> same thing as -t does for staging-upload
<yofel> make a tmpdir and do all the work in there
<yofel> so it can later be easily deleted
<santa_> well the idea of automation-ng is using clones which you are suposed to keep
<santa_> if your intention is to clone all the repositories each time a new upstream release arrives that is going to take a long time
<yofel> doesn't work for me. I know myself, and if I have repo clones lying around, I *will* use them for random stuff. And I need a clean environment for the automation stuff
<yofel> sure, that's why -t is supposed to be optional
<yofel> there's nothing wrong with the script supporting both persistent and volatile workflows
<santa_> well, I fail to see whats the problem
<santa_> if you don't trust your previous clones you can clone them again
<santa_> or if you screwed up and you want to start fresh or whatever
<yofel> well, for starters, the git-clone-all I tried, cloned all repos inside of the kubuntu-automation checkout, without subfolder. Sorry, but that's a no-go for me
<yofel> ok, I can go and make a symlink, and copy all the config stuff it needs to the temporary location, but the script should do that really.
<yofel> And why would a *library* function rely on a specific execution location? If it needs the path, that's supposed to be a function parameter, not an in-function call
<santa_> wat
<yofel> def getFtpVersionMap(releaseType):
<yofel> [snip]
<yofel>     cwd = os.path.dirname(os.path.realpath(__file__))
<vertago1> yofel: any tips on sorting out the packing issues from the kci / git repo issues?
<yofel> well, guess what, cwd depends on where you run it...
<yofel> or where you are when that function is called
<santa_> yofel: that cwd depends on where lib/utils.py is located
<yofel> not if you os.chdir() before you run the function
<yofel> which is what -t does
<yofel> I mean, you can rework it to work even with that cwd call, but why would you rely on that in the first place?
<santa_> hmm before anything, could you clarify exactly what are you trying to do and the expected behaviour?
<santa_> I mean
<santa_> $ git-clone-all -r frameworks -t
<santa_> ↑ this?
<santa_> something else?
<yofel> ./git-clone-all -r frameworks -t ./foobar/
<yofel> after that all repos should be inside ./foobar/
<yofel> which means that git has to be run in foobar/, which means that cwd is in foobar
<santa_> oh, ok, I don't think that is difficult to achieve
<yofel> probably not, but I hit so many env assumtions in the script that it felt like I'm wasting me time
<santa_> give me some minutes to code and think about what you have said so we can reach an "agreement" here
<santa_> I don't think there isn't so many env assumptions but let me have a look
<yofel> I'm actually happy that you're putting code into lib functions, but I want to eventually have those testable, and the current implementation is rather bad for that
<yofel> vertago1: not where it's just a merge conflict. It's better if you look for build failures, missing files, lintian warnings etc. For those you can easily send me a patch that I can apply
<yofel> git diff would be idea ofc. The repositories are on http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/ and the CI builds from the kubuntu_unstable / kubuntu_stable branches
<santa_> yofel: ok. I have seen you have implemented the -t option, it works as expected here
<yofel> I think it actually worked for frameworks or so, but did nothing for applications. Something weird like that
<yofel> been a while since I tried it
<vertago1> has anyone thought about having KCI guess what the problem is to apply tags to build failures?
<santa_> yofel: also I'm inclined to think you are wrong about this:
<santa_> [20:06] <santa_> yofel: that cwd depends on where lib/utils.py is located
<santa_> [20:06] <yofel> not if you os.chdir() before you run the function
<Riddell> vertago1: what's up with breeze-icons? I was packaging that today
<yofel> possibly, I remember there being something wrong and thought that was it
<santa_> I think it works regardless of what you do with os.chdir
<santa_> yofel: ok, so would you give the thing another chance, so we can figure out the actual issues?
<yofel> let me try
<vertago1> Riddell: I am fairly new to you all's packing workflow, but the merger script for breeze icons is complaining of a merge conflict
<santa_> we could try it for plasma 5.5.1 or so
<Riddell> vertago1: url?
<vertago1> Riddell: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_breeze-icons/
<vertago1> is there any easy way to scrape the console outputs of the packages so I could look into writing a script to tag them?
<yofel> you'll want to talk to sitter about that
<vertago1> actually I should wait on that. I am still trying to figure out which branch would be best to look for problems in. Senile?
<Riddell> vertago1: thanks, fixed
<vertago1> Riddell: thanks
<Riddell> vertago1: at some point a manual fix it needed, I'm not sure automating a tag on problems to label them would be worth any time it saved since manual look would still be needed
<vertago1> Riddel: yeah, I think it would be only useful if people were good at fixing particular kinds of problems and it was easier for them to find those problems by looking for a tag.
<vertago1> I am seeing this error a lot "Upload was likely rejected, we have been waiting for well over 30 minutes!"
<vertago1> It doesn't appear to be accurate because the timestamps don't reflect a 30minute wait
<santa_> yofel: is it possible that you got something like this: https://paste.kde.org/pnkresnlw ?
<yofel> that too, I forgot the mkdir call
<yofel> but the script does seem to work now
<santa_> yeah, was about to say that
<clivejo> does anyone else find that when they click on the taskbar to switch to another prgramme, that the cursor picks up a shortcut instead?
<vertago1> yes
<clivejo> its really getting on my nerves now
<vertago1> and sometimes it crashes plasma
<vertago1> or at least it used to
<clivejo> I havent crashed plasma in months
<vertago1> yeah I think that part might be fixed
<vertago1> I don't understand why it is picking up an icon though
<clivejo> but cant understand why is keeps picking up the shortcut
<clivejo> and it keeps following me until I click on the desktop and create the icon
<clivejo> I have to keep a section of desktop clear as an icon dump!
<vertago1> clivejo do you think an event might be getting lost so it thinks it is a click and drag instead of a single click?
<clivejo> well I thought that it was my wireless mouse
<clivejo> but I have a USB wired mouse and its doing the same
<vertago1> I have a logitech g9x and have the issue
<clivejo> my wireless mouse is logitech
<clivejo> but this wired one is a M$ one
<clivejo> a Basic Optical Mouse version 1.0
<clivejo> 1.0A
<yofel> I've seen that, but I can usually get rid by dropping the icon onto the app it came from
<vertago1> that is what I have done
<shadeslayer> vertago1: re tags , you mean like http://kci.pangea.pub/job/wily_unstable_purpose/74/parsed_console/
<clivejo> yofel: its just a bloody pain having to dump the icon somewhere
<yofel> agreed
<clivejo> when you're busy trying to do something
<clivejo> has anyone reported it?
<vertago1> shadeslayer: that is several steps toward what I would want to do. The next steps would involve filtering by errors or warnings. That would let you exclude all the build errors do to git
<clivejo> I dont know if its my workflow, but the majority of the icons are firefox and dolphin
<shadeslayer> Hm, might be possible
<clivejo> firefox the vast majority
<vertago1> clivejo: I wonder if I could use wireshark's USB monitoring to troubleshoot it
<shadeslayer> Iirc Jenkins allows Job tagging
<clivejo> vertago1: if you know how, please do!  Id love to see it resolved
<vertago1> clivejo I need to be able to trigger it though
<clivejo> if 3 of us are experiencing it, must be an issue somewhere
<vertago1> clivejo: it seems to be sporadic
<clivejo> <---- Xenial up-to-date as of yesterday morning
<yofel> happens in wily for me
<clivejo> the quicker, or more of a hurry Im in the worse it is
<vertago1> clivejo, it may be a click and drag threshold that needs to be adjusted
<clivejo> wonder should I mention it in plasma
<vertago1> the drag start distance default seems to be 4pixels
<clivejo> is it a kubuntu issue or all KDE distros
<vertago1> clivejo, I would try upping the drag start distance to 8 pixels or more and see if it makes it not as bad
<clivejo> how do I do that?
<vertago1> if you search mouse on the application launcher it is under the advanced tab
<vertago1> called "drag start distance"
<clivejo> ah yes
<vertago1> I use a high resolution: 1920x1200 so 4 pixels is fairly small
<clivejo> upped to 8
<clivejo> will try that for a while
<vertago1> you may need it even higher
<clivejo> what happened 5-6days ago to throw senial packages off?
<santa_> yofel, ok I found what I think it was wrong when you tried it
<clivejo> back to over 300 broken
<yofel> clivejo: branch switching for stable did that I guess
<santa_> yofel: maybe something like this https://paste.kde.org/pm7zbweh6 ?
<yofel> don't think so, I think it literally did nothing (package list update from ftp failed?)
<clivejo> yofel: any update on how to fix networkmanager-qt ?
<yofel> update? that still is waiting for scarlett to update n-m
<soee_> Applications 15.12 released :)
* yofel changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly computing | Plasma 5.5.1: TODO Apps 15.08.3: W/WIP X/TODO FW 5.17: W/TODO X/WIP | https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | No, plasma 5.5 isn't packaged yet
<yofel> diff: - milestone link. That's better linked from qa
<clivejo> soee_: when will you have the packaged and ready for testing :P
<soee_> :D
<santa_> yofel: in any case I think I have a couple of small changes for git-clone-all
<soee_> here i relay on the devs :_-)
* yofel changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly computing | Plasma 5.5.1: TODO Apps 15.08.3: W/WIP 15.12.0: TODO FW 5.17: W/TODO X/WIP | https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | No, plasma 5.5 isn't packaged yet
<yofel> 15.12 added
<soee_> topic says that: TODO Apps 15.08.3, should 15.12 be done not the old one ?
<santa_> btw this line
<santa_> workdir = args.workdir if args.workdir else cwd
<yofel> now it does ;)
<clivejo> soee_: you do know we are subscribed to the release mailing list and know this already :)
<santa_> disappeared misteriously after the merge
<soee_> clivejo: i;m like a smart bot that  remainds it anyway :D
<yofel> o.O
<clivejo> like a facebook poke
<yofel> now someone has to write a depression bot that constantly reminds us of all the things we have to do
<vertago1> you can put writing that bot on the list of things the bot should remind you to do
<soee_> :}
<yofel> ahahaha
<clivejo> oh kolab will be at FOSDEM
 * yofel goes back to making ppa-build-status write out json
 * clivejo wishes he knew what was broken and how to fix it
<yofel> the script is currently both a) a data processor, b) a print-out-html-string-because-that's-the-cool-way thingy because that was easy to do and because nobody cares and because AAAAARGh
<clivejo> like parley, why does the AMD64 build ok, but 386 wont install the deps?!?
<yofel> where?
<vertago1> clivejo, that sounds like there may be a naming difference between amd64 and i386
<clivejo> vertago1: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/230041926/buildlog_ubuntu-xenial-i386.parley_4%3A15.08.2%2Bgit20151215.0457%2B16.04-0_BUILDING.txt.gz
<yofel> probably more like other packages not building on i386 as well
<vertago1> hmm
<clivejo> kio-dev but it is not going to be installed
 * clivejo kicks KCI
<vertago1> why can't it fetch teh gpg key?
<yofel> yeah, you can't debug that without aptitude, apt with debug output, or dose output
<yofel> good question, but this is launchpad internal, so it doesn't really need to
<santa_> yofel: pushed the simple fixes to https://github.com/jmsantamaria/kubuntu-automation-work
<santa_> this way it will work better
<santa_> btw I shouldn't have called that variable cwd, since it's confusing
<vertago1> santa_ scriptdir would probably make sense
<santa_> or installdir or something like that
<yofel> merged. Into master btw. as we should really start using them (And I kind of messed up while juggling branches)
<santa_> ok, I will try to be here as much as possible to assist with issues
<yofel> #packages we know use a different version than the rest of the release
<yofel> differentVersion = ["baloo-kf5", "kfilemetadata-kf5", "kdepimlibs", "kdepim", "kdepim-runtime", "kde4libs"]
<yofel> wow, even ppa-build-status has hardcoded configs /o\
<vertago1> clifejo: so that is the kubuntu_xenail_archive branch here http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/applications/parley.git/refs/heads?
<clivejo> the KCI is using the unstable and stable branches
<vertago1> ok
<vertago1> is that parley the stable branch?
<clivejo> both stable and unstable are failing
<clivejo> due to the 386 build
<clivejo> I attempted to fix it and got the AMD64 to build locally and then on KCI
<clivejo> but the 386 keeps FTBFS
<clivejo> I have no idea why
<vertago1> clivejo are all the dependencies available?
<vertago1> I am looking at the list
<vertago1> cmake,
<vertago1>                debhelper (>= 9),
<vertago1>                extra-cmake-modules,
<vertago1>                imagemagick,
<vertago1>                kdoctools-dev,
<vertago1>                kio-dev,
<clivejo> as far as I can see
<vertago1>                kross-dev,
<vertago1>                libkeduvocdocument-dev,
<vertago1>                libkf5config-dev,
<vertago1>                libkf5coreaddons-dev,
<vertago1>                libkf5crash-dev,
<vertago1>                libkf5i18n-dev,
<vertago1>                libkf5kcmutils-dev,
<vertago1>                libkf5khtml-dev,
<vertago1>                libkf5newstuff-dev,
<vertago1>                libkf5sonnet-dev,
<vertago1>                libqt5svg5-dev,
<vertago1>                libxml2-dev,
<vertago1>                libxslt-dev,
<vertago1>                pkg-config,
<vertago1>                pkg-kde-tools (>= 0.12),
<vertago1>                qtmultimedia5-dev,
<vertago1>                qtscript5-dev
<clivejo> vertago1: we prefer to use a paste bin :)
<vertago1> yeah I didn't realize it was going to do that
<clivejo> https://paste.kde.org/
<clivejo> or the likes
<vertago1> quassel keeps sending me to file : ///home..../kioexec/krun/ when I click URLs
<clivejo> I did attempt to setup a 386 pbuild but I ran into problems
<vertago1> how do you sent one up?
<vertago1> I can setup a i386 container
<clivejo> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto
 * clivejo doesnt like 386
<vertago1> have you use lxc at all?
<vertago1> they arn't that bad. I set one up because of a regression in samba
<yofel> clivejo: what problem did you run into regarding i386 pbuilder?
 * clivejo has a slow internet connection and had to upload and downland calligra source on numurious occassions
<clivejo> yofel: getting the packages
<yofel> o.O that should work the same as always when in an i386 chroot
<santa_> The following packages couldn't be cloned:
<santa_> spectacle
<santa_> ↑ what's that?
<vertago1> pbuilder create --architecture i386?
<yofel> seems to be some new app in 15.12
<vertago1> looks like it wants sudo
<vertago1> I am going to see if I can run it in userland
 * yofel has a very custom pbuilder setup (not userland)
<yofel> so can't really help with the defaults
 * clivejo wonders how yofel has pbuilder set up
<vertago1> it doesn't work in userland because of debbootstrap
<vertago1> I got it to start fetching stuff
<clivejo> mine fetched lots of stuff, but then stopped 
<clivejo> that ppa seems to corrupt things
<yofel> enjoy my pbuilderrc paste.ubuntu.com/14056289/ - lots of stuff you don't need, but maybe you'll find something interesting
<vertago1> the problem is I am on wiley so I don't know if it will be a good test
<yofel> hm, I need to update the debian codenames ^^
<clivejo> vertago1: you can create pbuilder instances for xenial too
<clivejo> BTW senial is sitters codename for xenial
<clivejo> sorry senile
<vertago1> is that how it is pronounced anyway?
<clivejo> he has me typing senial by mistake
<BluesKaj> zenial
<clivejo> only if you have a certain accent ;)
<vertago1> hahaha
<vertago1> BlueKaj that is what I thought
<clivejo> grrrr stupid symbols
<clivejo> what is purpose anyway?
<clivejo> Ive packaged it and have no idea what its for!
<yofel> Description: library for abstractions to get the developer's purposes fulfilled
<yofel> uhuuuuh...
<yofel> sounds very meta
 * clivejo feels enlightened
<clivejo> yofel: its part of framesworks now?
<yofel> looks like it
<yofel> maybe it has a purpose there
<clivejo> why doesnt it have a frameworks version number?
<vertago1> hmm
<vertago1> it looks like my system config is incompatible with pbuilder as is
<yofel> oh, it's not in 5.17
<yofel> #libnamingconfusion
<vertago1> I am going to have to get it to download the packages to the same physical device I am making the base configs on
<yofel> if you're getting ln errors, you can disable the aptcache and use bindmounts or so
<vertago1> it is trying to hardlink across two hard drives
<clivejo> strange, its under frameworks in debian git - http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/frameworks/purpose.git/
<yofel> right, I get that too when building in tmpfs, so I'm using this when I do:
<yofel> BINDMOUNTS="/var/cache/apt/archives/ /run/"
<yofel> APTCACHE=""
<vertago1> I have a ssd for / and a platter drive for /home
<vertago1> I am just going to let it use /var for the base
<vertago1> I may need to move it later though
<santa_> https://github.com/jmsantamaria/kubuntu-automation-work/commits/master
<santa_> ↑ yofel stuff needed to bump the build depends for the last versions
<yofel> I really don't see the point of that list you know
<yofel> but thanks for the update
<santa_> the json with all the -dev packages?
<yofel> yep
<yofel> or well, the package list has a potential use, but the versions?
<santa_> they have the epoch or not
<santa_> so no need to hardcode which packages are epoch'ed
<vertago1> clivejo so after getting a i386 pbuilder setup where do I get the .dsc to do the build?
<santa_> note that the list is generated automatically with dev-package-names-list
<santa_> also note that this script could be glued with the bump-* script in the future
<yofel> aaaaah, that script actually does look up the real epoch
<yofel> ok
<santa_> yeah, parses the changelogs
<clivejo> vertago1: debuild -S
<vertago1> clivejo, in what context?
<clivejo> to get the .dsc to build in pbuilder
<vertago1> I need the tar files
<vertago1> should I enter the pbuild environment and then use apt-source?
<vertago1> I mean apt-get source
<clivejo> well I grab the debian git branch and then use uscan to grab the source
<vertago1> it is complaining that I don't have a sources.list
<yofel> that's an option. Other one is to look up the URL on the web ui, or to use pull-ppa-source from lp:kubuntu-dev-tools, or to just rebuild from git as clive said
<clivejo> but KCI is grabbing the source directly from git
<vertago1> I already have the source from git and I checkout out the xenail-unstable branch
<clivejo> so in those cases I download the source from KCI PPA's
<clivejo> then you need to debuild -S to build the source
<clivejo> and instead of uploading to your PPA, you build it in pbuilder
<clivejo> for example  use pbuilder-dist xenial build ../*dsc
<clivejo> that builds it in a nice clean xenial install
<clivejo> on my machine
<clivejo> yofel: do you know what top level package creates libkf5kcmutils-dev ?
<vertago1> it is complaing about no .orig.tar.xz even though it is there
<yofel> clivejo: apt-cache showsrc libkf5kcmutils-dev
<vertago1> it looks like the version number is wrong
<santa_> kscreenlocker (exit status = 1)
<santa_> discover (exit status = 1)
<santa_> breeze-gtk (exit status = 1)
<clivejo> check debian/changelog and make sure the versions are the same
<santa_> ↑ this packages from plasma doesn't have a kubuntu_xenial_archive branch
<vertago1> how do you keep uscan from downloading newer versions?
<yofel> they're new
<santa_> could you create the branches then so I can continue to test the thing?
<santa_> (no hurry)
<vertago1> I must have the wrong download url for uscan it says no matching hrefs for 15.08.2
<yofel> no, that's uscan not properly fetching all versions it could find.
<yofel> I believe there's an uscan bug report for that
<vertago1> looks like I will have to do it manually
<vertago1> ls
<vertago1> hmm my build failed but for a different reason
<vertago1> actually when I looked at it more closely it is the same error, but my base probably has less installed by default
<vertago1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14056655/
<clivejo> yofel: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/230149652/buildlog_ubuntu-xenial-i386.kdeclarative_5.17.0%2Bgit20151216.0354%2B16.04-0_BUILDING.txt.gz says libkf5declarative-dev_5.17.0+git20151216.0354+16.04-0_i386.deb is being built ok
<yofel> okaaaay..?
<clivejo> yet sbuild-build-depends-kcmutils-dummy : Depends: libkf5declarative-dev (>= 5.16.0~) but it is not going to be installed
<clivejo> why?
<yofel> apt saying that doesn't mean that package is the problem
<yofel> it is the package that apt fails on, due to dep issues with other packages
<yofel> as I said, you need the output from aptitude, or apt with -o debug::pkgproblemresolver=true, or some kind of dose output to debug this
<yofel> the apt output in the buildlog is next to useless
<clivejo> it only seems to be an issue in 386 
<vertago1> yofel is there a way to get apt to include that option inside pbuilder?
<yofel> you can put it into the chroot's apt.conf I gues
<yofel> s
<vertago1> how do you change the base and save updates?
<vertago1> nvm
<vertago1> I will just manually edit the .tgz
<yofel> pbuilder login --save-after-login
<vertago1> that is easier
<yofel> just make sure your last command exist with 0
<yofel> otherwise it won't save
<yofel> python 2's datetime class has no easy way to generate a unix timestamp, seriously?
<yofel> first time that I see something useful in 3
<vertago1> yofel are you talking about an epoch timestamp? I am pretty sure you can get that in python 2
<yofel> I'm properly bllind, but I see nothing on https://docs.python.org/2/library/datetime.html
<yofel> I'll just port the script to py3. Needs to be done anyway
<vertago1> yofel there is no obvious function, but it looks like most people just use .strftime("%s")
<vertago1> which is ugly because you have to parse a format string
<clivejo> yofel: I used sudo DIST=xenial ARCH=i386 pbuilder create does this overwrite my AMD64 environment?
<vertago1> clivejo I used pbuilder create --basetgz xenial_i386_base.tgz --architecture i386 --distribution xenial
<yofel> not with my config if that's what you're trying...
<vertago1> my config is empty
<vertago1> minus the parallel build lines I copied from yofel's config
<clivejo> Im reviewing my 386 setup, trying to find out why its not working
<clivejo> but I only have one xenial-base.tgz
<clivejo> I think Ive overwritten my amd64 environment
<vertago1> clivejo I explicity name my base.tgz to keep from doing that
<yofel> my setup will e.g. create a /var/cache/pbuilder/xenial-amd64.tgz
<clivejo> vertago1: thanks, I must do that in future
<clivejo> mine seems to put it in ~/pbuilder
<yofel> right, depends on your config
<clivejo> which is what I want my /home is on a HDD and keeps writes off my SSD
<vertago1> this is the new error I get after adding pkgproblemresolver to the config: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14056915/
<vertago1> it looks like my source urls are wrong
<vertago1> kdoctools-dev which is a virtual package and is not provided by any available package.
<clivejo> did you add the KCI PPA?
<vertago1> no
<vertago1> I will do that now
 * clivejo waits on new pbuilder base to download
<clivejo> sucks being on a slow connection
<clivejo> vertago1: what are you trying to build?
<vertago1> parley on i386
<vertago1> since it was broken
<vertago1> I am having trouble finding the exact ppa I should add
<vertago1> this one: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ci/+archive/ubuntu/unstable?
<clivejo> looks like it
<clivejo> I think its higher up in the dep tree
<clivejo> a lot of those failing on KCI are due to the 386 build
<vertago1> I just got the repo added
<clivejo> vertago1: are you on LP?
<yofel> wait, you're keeping writes off the SSD? why? They're built for stuff like that
<vertago1> yofel my home dir is much much larger than my ssd
<clivejo> yofel: I read keeping writes off a SSD helps its life
<yofel> the split itself I understand, I had that myself for a while
<vertago1> I just have to make sure I don't fill up the ssd, so far it isn't a problem but I have had to put /var/lib/mysql off the ssd before
<yofel> clivejo: you should measure the wear and see if it matters. From my experience it doesn't unless you have really heavy workloads. And for package building the SSD is a nice thing
<vertago1> I have enough ram I could do the package building in ram
<vertago1> unless it is a big package like gcc
<vertago1> or plasma
<clivejo> yofel: its small so I just use it for system, all tmp and cache are on HDD
<yofel> ah, then it might matter
<yofel> the smart data usually has some vendor dependent wear indicator
<clivejo> then /home is backed up to 2Tb external HDD 
<clivejo> I dont want to kill my SSD, I love it too much!
<yofel> that's how I felt about my first 60G SSD, in the end I stopped worrying, but still only managed to wear it out ~50% after ~5 years
<vertago1> I have 1.02TB of writes to mine
<clivejo> oh, this time pbuilder create has made xenial-i386-base.tgz
<clivejo> in /var/cache/pbuilder/xenial-i386-base.tgz
<clivejo> strange
<clivejo> didnt do that last time
<yofel> my server SSD (300GB intel 320) says it wrote 86TiB, and the wear indicator sits at 94% life left (The warranty was 35TiB). I guess they measure the absolute worst case workload
<vertago1> here is the most recent failure
<vertago1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14057389/
<yofel> is universe enabled in the PPA?
<clivejo> I cant get i386 to work
<vertago1> i am enabling universe now and will retry it
<vertago1> it appears to be working
 * clivejo gives up again, too tired
<vertago1> yofel it looks like for some reason the repos are not right for the i386 builds
<vertago1> the error matches the error I got before I added the KCI ppa
<clivejo> vertago1: the dep's are failing too
<yofel> could be, still leaves the question of what the issue is
<vertago1> mine is building though
<vertago1> no dependency problems after enabling the ppa and universe
<vertago1> it succeeded but I don't know where it put the .deb file
<vertago1> where is the kci build code for setting up pbuilder for i386?
<vertago1> I have enough information I could probably write a wiki page tutorial on how to setup a local test
<yofel> kci doesn't use pbuilder but uploads the builds to launchpad (which uses some customized sbuild AFAIR)
<vertago1> yofel any idea on how to configure its source repos?
<yofel> grrr, whoever said that string handling in py3 improved was crazy
<yofel> vertago1: pbuilder has an OTHERMIRROR setting that you might be able to use to inject a ppa into --create
<vertago1> I meant for launchpad so kci can be fixed
<clivejo> vertago1: do you have buildlog for your parley build in pbuilder?
<clivejo> see what version of the packages its installing
<vertago1> it looks like i need to run it again and pipe the output to a file
<vertago1> or use --logfile
<clivejo> could be installing older stable versions
<vertago1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14058223/
<clivejo> its installing older versions
<clivejo> libkf5kcmutils-data [5.15.0-0ubuntu2 (xenial)]   
<clivejo> libkf5kcmutils5 : Depends: libkf5kcmutils-data (= 5.17.0+git20151214.0845+16.04-0) but it is not going to be installed.
<clivejo> installing from the archive rather than the PPA
<clivejo> can you add a hook to drop into the terminal
<clivejo> see why it cant/wont install 5.17.0
<vertago1> how do I do that?
<clivejo> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto#Using_the_Kubuntu_pbuilder_hooks
<clivejo> theres a hook to drop into the pbuilder environment after the build
<clivejo> cant remember now to do it exactly
<clivejo> how
<vertago1> I see list missing
<yofel> C10shell is what you need
<clivejo> yofel to the rescue!
<yofel> helping you guys is more fun than fixing python str != byte issues
<clivejo> vertago1: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/pbuilder/pbuilder-hooks/view/head:/C10shell
<clivejo> yofel: does it only drop to shell if it fails?
<yofel> C10shell yes, B10shell would drop on success
<clivejo> cause it is building successfully
<yofel> :96
<yofel> oops
<clivejo> its dropping back to 5.15.0-0ubuntu2 instead of using 5.17.0
<yofel> can you install the 5.17 version by hand?
<clivejo> I cant even get a i386 environment setup :(
<vertago1> ok I got a shell after the build
<vertago1> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<vertago1>  libkf5khtml5 : Depends: libkf5khtml-data (= 5.17.0+git20151214.0838+16.04-0) but 5.17.0+git20151215.0437+16.04-0 is to be installed
<vertago1> This one probably needs to be fixed first: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_khtml/
<vertago1> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/230040872/buildlog_ubuntu-xenial-i386.khtml_5.17.0%2Bgit20151215.0437%2B16.04-0_BUILDING.txt.gz
<clivejo> thats failing on kio-dev, libkf5parts-dev and libkf5wallet-dev
<vertago1> those are the same as before
<clivejo> thats why I think its up the dep tree somewhere
<clivejo> ah - https://launchpadlibrarian.net/230149363/buildlog_ubuntu-xenial-i386.kio_5.17.0%2Bgit20151216.0344%2B16.04-0_BUILDING.txt.gz
<clivejo> symbols
<vertago1> it looks like a function name was changed
<vertago1> - _ZNK13KUrlNavigator7Private17retrievePlacePathEv@Base 4.96.0 + _ZNK13KUrlNavigator7Private16retrievePlaceUrlEv@Base 5.17.0+git20151216.0344+16.04-0
<clivejo> yofel: ping
<yofel> hm?
<clivejo> Ive updated the symbols for kio
<yofel> good?
<clivejo> but not sure on what to put in the changelog
<yofel> for CI? nothing
<yofel> or what branch are you on?
<clivejo> kubuntu_unstable
<yofel> nothing then
<yofel> just write a proper commit message
<vertago1> hopefully that is at least part of a fix if not a full fix
<clivejo> soon see :)
<clivejo> KCI has picked it up and building now
<clivejo> vertago1: how long did it take to build on your machine?
<vertago1> not very long but I was using 8 cores
<clivejo> last build on KCI was 24mins
<clivejo> so I guess LP is slower 
<yofel> that includes the publishing
<clivejo> i386 is 25%
<clivejo> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ci/+archive/ubuntu/unstable/+build/8449523
<clivejo> yofel: BTW can I start KCI rebuilds?
<clivejo> I logged in with my LP ID but says I dont have permission
<yofel> that requires being in ~kubuntu-members
<clivejo> oh
<yofel> wtf? in my script here, log.index() always throws a "ValueError: substring not found", but does return the correctly found index
<stacksUpHigh> is gnome good? new to linux..
<stacksUpHigh> python programming is so much better using ubuntu though
<yofel> #ubuntu-gnome will likely answer with yes, we will with no
<yofel> so I don't think we can help much there ^^
<clivejo> stacksUpHigh: We use the KDE desktop, hence the K in Kubuntu
<vertago1> I haven't used gnome much since gnome 2
 * clivejo is not a fan of Gnome or Unity
<clivejo> well the buildlogs look good :)
<clivejo> yofel: KCI retries all builds at midnight UTC?
<yofel> during the night, no idea what exact time
<yofel> sounds about right though looking at the logs
<clivejo> I seem to get pinged every night around that time!
<vertago1> that is 15minutes from now
<vertago1> hopefully it finishes before that
<clivejo> its finished
<clivejo> just needs to publish the files to the PPA
<clivejo> always forget about that part
<clivejo> takes ages!
<clivejo> the bot should post a message in here
<yofel> *facepalm*
<yofel> I spent an hour debugging a corrupt cache. RAGE
<vertago1> ouch
<vertago1> ccache?
 * clivejo offers Phillip a stiff drink
<yofel> no, the script has it's own caching
<yofel> heh thanks
<yofel> and kio is happy
<clivejo> yippee we saved a Lemming
<vertago1> hopefully all its dependents become happy once kci gives them the kick to rebuild
<clivejo> wheres wily
 * clivejo kicks kubuntu-ci bot
<vertago1> does the merge work?
<yofel> brrr, there's even more html inlining *-.-
<clivejo> hopefully purpose can build tonight and I can fix the symbols tomorrow
<yofel> I triggered a build for it
<clivejo> there are other deps need to build first
<clivejo> kaccounts, kcmutils and kdeconnect
#kubuntu-devel 2015-12-17
<clivejo> yofel: are you off work tomorrow?
<yofel> no
<clivejo> theres the build queue filling up
<clivejo> isnt it like 01:00 there?
<yofel> it is, and I'll be gone in a minute. I generally go to work late though so I sleep until 08:00
<clivejo> yofel: is KCI programmed to start at the top of the dep tree?
<vertago1> probalby it is running mgmt and merger stuff now
<yofel> AFAIK yes
<clivejo> still being blamed for plasma-nm
<vertago1> plasma-nm hasn't built yet. just the merge attempt failed
<yofel> XD
<clivejo> CONFLICT (content): Merge conflict in debian/changelog
<vertago1> hmm I wonder what creative writing they did in the changelog to cause a merge fail
<clivejo> was the upstream patch removed from it?
<clivejo> ah, yofel removed my changelog entry
<yofel> I did?
<yofel> anyway, off to bed now, gn folks
<clivejo> good night yofel
<vertago1> sddm was failing?
<clivejo> vertago1: where in the world are you?
<vertago1> North America
<clivejo> still early there then!
<vertago1> yep
<vertago1> I see wiley_unstable_kio in the queue
<clivejo> yup, it retries everything
<vertago1> even successes?
<clivejo> yup
<clivejo> grabs the latest source from git
<clivejo> the idea of KCI is that its continious intregation and that we fix the packaging as upstream make changes, so when release day comes all the packaging should be already there
<vertago1> It seems like if there is nothing new to merge there isn't a reason to build it again.
<clivejo> Im not sure on the code, you would have to ask sitter about that one
<vertago1> what does it mean if it is failing because of dependency wait?
<clivejo> where does it say that?
<vertago1> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ci/+archive/ubuntu/stable/+build/8449588
<clivejo> kwin is a symbols issue
<clivejo> kscreenlocker-dev hasnt been built or hasnt been published yet
<clivejo> and kscreenlocker is failing on the i386 build
<vertago1> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/230075057/buildlog_ubuntu-xenial-i386.kscreenlocker_5.4.2%2Bgit20151215.1150%2B16.04-0_BUILDING.txt.gz
<vertago1> is there a graph of the dependencies?
<clivejo> not really
<clivejo> but KCI gives clues
<clivejo> http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kscreenlocker/
<clivejo> upstream are the deps
<vertago1> maybe we should look into using something like this: http://collab-maint.alioth.debian.org/debtree/
<clivejo> the red ones are the ones with issues
<vertago1> kcm utils was failing because of kdeclaritive which isn't failing anymore
<clivejo> and it was failing due to kio
<vertago1> it looks like all the downstream projects for it were red
<clivejo> yup, but only failing on the i386 build
<clivejo> due to that symbols issue
<vertago1> do you think someone fixed the symbols on amd64 but not on i386?
<vertago1> before
<clivejo> looks like it
<clivejo> maybe the i386 was failing and they didnt have access to a buildlog to fix the symbols
<vertago1> clivejo it doesn't look like the build order is right
<vertago1> I assume if an upstream package becomes fixed it will trigger downstream packages though
<clivejo> I dont know, I dont usually watch it process them
<vertago1> if kio is upstream of kdeclaritive which is upstream of kscreenlocker which is upstream of kwin why is kwin building before kio
<vertago1> I also don't understand why it is only building those two packages
<vertago1> *that one package for wiley and xenial
<clivejo> right, time for bed, nn
<vertago1> goodnight
<santa_> yofel: morning, what is the next batch of uploads you are going to work on? plasma 5.5.1 for xenial/staging_ppa? I would like to know so I can clean up the road so you will find less obstacles
<yofel> santa_: yes, that
<santa_> yofel: ok, and I presume you will merge master into kubuntu_xenial_archive before anything, right?
<yofel> merge kubuntu_stable into kubuntu_xenial_archive sounds like the thing to do. master is debian and _unstable is 5.6-dev
<santa_> however kubuntu stable contains plasma 5.4
<santa_> while master is 5.5
<santa_> so it's either:
<santa_> a) merge master and fix compat issues with debian's stuff
<santa_> or 
<santa_> b) merge kubuntu_stable and make the 5.5 needed changes ourselves
<yofel> we can do a), but that would be a completely manual thing as you need to review the resulting diff for every package
<santa_> yeah, just tested a)
<yofel> I guess that's what we should do a) really, clive will surely want to help
<yofel> and plasma isn't *that* many packages
<santa_> https://paste.kde.org/
<santa_> ↑ list of failed merges
<santa_> I'm willing to help sending patches to make the packages source buildable if we go for a) too
<yofel> it's not only failed merges. You need to review *every* diff. E.g. in the frameworks merge a package merged fine, but debian put a file into another package than us which didn't cause a conflict but made it uninstallable
<santa_> (I would help with b) too ;) )
<santa_> well we can do it step by step
<santa_> i.e.
<santa_> 1. fixing the failed merges
<santa_> 2. fixing the build failures after the merges and uploading to staging
<santa_> 3. fix installability problems after testing upgrades/installation
<santa_> I could prepare today a batch of patches for 1. and help you with 2 and 3 once it's done
<yofel> that's what we did most of the time and I'm really sick of it. We just end up hunting after issues for months after a merge with that
<yofel> we can do b) which would be faster, but a) has to be done anyway
<santa_> we could do a mixture of a and b to make things faster
<santa_> i.e. merging _stable, look for build or installation failures and detect this way changes needed for 5.5 for the packages needing such changes. merge them from master instead of doing them ourselves
<yofel> One reason why I would prever a) is that it would allow us to use clean breaks/replaces against << 5.5~ for merge moves, while with the rest you need ubuntu versions which is error prone
<santa_> so ... which one is going to be?
<yofel> a)
<santa_> ok
<yofel> ofc. if you help with the failed merges that you listed, that would be very much appreciated :)
<santa_> allright, just a couple of last loose ends:
<santa_> the packages without kubuntu_xenial_archive branch
<santa_> is this branch going to be created from master?
<santa_> or what?
<yofel> can't say without actually looking at them. But that sounds reasonable
<santa_> so, I will work assuming that and that we are going forward with a) . so today I could make a batch of patches to make the packages source buildable
<santa_> yofel: ↑ proceed? (y/n)
<yofel> y
<yofel> if you send me that then I'll finish the merge for those
<yofel> our plasma merge list is on https://trello.com/c/TCAk2U9J/71-debian-merges (scroll down), the new packages are missing though
<santa_> I need to create an account on trello, never edited stuff there
<lordievader> Good morning.
<santa_> can someone add me to the trello thing so I can edit the todo for the debian merges?
<valorie> are you santa18?
<valorie> I see an old santa101 too
<valorie> if so, I've added you on my way to sleep...... 2am!
<valorie> so happy to see you back, santa_
<valorie> missed you
<valorie> and very happy to hear that you and yofel will be working together on this latest set of tasks
<valorie> niters
<santa_> thank you
<valorie> looking forward to your membership meeting -- maybe in the new year?
<santa_> yeah, I owe you a mail about that
<valorie> ok
<santa_> couldn't be online too much lately, and too lazy to type with one hand for a while XD
<valorie> we're all volunteers here
<santa_> valorie: I have changed my account name so it's suposed to be "jmsantamaria"
<valorie> ok
<valorie> perfect, I think I added you to the 15.10 board by mistake earlier
<valorie> fixed it, now you are on that one as well with the correct account
<valorie> odd, why do we have a 14.10 board, but not one for the LTS?
<valorie> anyway > sleep
<santa_> valorie: thanks, just edited bluedevil to test, it seems it works
<clivejo> kci still building?
<Tm_T> bah
<Tm_T> Xorg crash, https://paste.kde.org/prf8a5xq3
<Tm_T> I suspect it's Intel drivers
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<clivejo> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey clivejo
<BluesKaj> 'Morning marco-parillo
<marco-parillo> Good morning to you
<santa_> yofel: around? I wanted to test a simple thing to make sure I'm going to deal properly with changelog merges
<yofel> santa_: sorry, in a meeting. I'll be there for you in ~40min
<santa_> excellent
<yofel> santa_: ping
<yofel> sorry, took longer as usual
<santa_> k
<santa_> I just wanted to make sure I'm doing the merges the same way you would
<santa_> I have edited ~/.gitconfig to use dpkg-mergechangelogs
<santa_> yofel: so, would you mind to test a merge with kde-gtk-config ?
<santa_> here even with dpkg-mergechangelog the changelog needs manual intervention
<santa_> https://paste.kde.org/pd7rdnd1p
<santa_> https://paste.kde.org/pfcepayvo
<santa_> no problem with fixing the thing manually, but I just wanted to make sure I'm going in the right direction
<yofel> yes, that looks ok
<santa_> ok, regarding the way to send patches are diff's in a web server good enough?
<santa_> (I could, alternatively, push my stuff to temporary branches in github, so you could push them all adding extra remotes with the help of git-clone-all + do-all)
<yofel> latter would actually be better I think, esp. as this is about merging
<yofel> then I can just push your work straight away
<santa_> ok, I will tweak a bit the automation tooling to do that and will come up with a proposed workflow
<BluesKaj> any word on plasma5.5 other than what's in the topic?
<BluesKaj> bbl
<yofel> we're still preparing for it, but getting close
<BluesKaj> good 
<BluesKaj> my desktop is mucked up Error loading QML file: file:///usr/share/plasma/plasmoids/org.kde.plasma.kickoff/contents/ui/Kickoff.qml:27:1: module "org.kde.plasma.private.kickoff" is not installed
<BluesKaj> etc etc
<genii> From #kubuntu "hi ... the last news that we have see in Kubuntu site News is about the Jonathan Riddell Stands Down as Release Manager of Kubuntu ,,,,,, the site is top to refresh?"  ...is anyone updating that page anymore?
<clivejo> :/
<valorie> we should do a story on the release of 5.5.1 when it's ready to replace that 
<denza242> hi, any -CI ppa maintainers here? 
<clivejo> KCI is automatic
<clivejo> runs every night at 00:00 UTC
<clivejo> so in about 20mins it will start building
<clivejo> KCI appears to be stuck.  I tried fixing purpose and it hasnt finished
<valorie> boo, I'm sure yofel is asleep, and sgclark is probably not yet home
#kubuntu-devel 2015-12-18
<denza242> clivejo: ah you're here
<clivejo> not for long!
<denza242> clivejo: D:
<clivejo> need sleep
<denza242> ah
<clivejo> there we go
<clivejo> KCI is away
<valorie> boo, I want greeeeeeen
<clivejo> good night all
<valorie> niters claydoh
<valorie> I mean clivjo!
<claydoh> heh
<valorie> sorry for the ping, claydoh
<claydoh> sok valorie, i seldom get those lol so its not a bad thing ;)
<valorie> cool
<claydoh> My new boss keeps calling me "Bob", who is one of the managers lol so i am used to it lmao
<valorie> my husband IS Bob
<valorie> so I won't call ya bob
<valorie> I tend to think of people as their IRC nick when that's how I know them
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<yofel> soee: to be fair, with the new package processing etc. that we have to do for plasma in xenial, my plan is to do the backports before taking care of the archive
<yofel> even if that means that we'll skip alpha1
<soee> yofel: i think once i was told thet the proccess is to put in archive than backports ?
<yofel> usually yes, but as neither me and scarlett have permission to upload stuff to NEW, that might take a while..
<yofel> so when xenial is ready, I want to move the stuff to ppa-landing for general consumtion and do the backports next
<soee> yofel: what is causing the upload problem (permissions)? 
<yofel> you need to have at least MOTU membership
<yofel> and we need to apply for that first
<soee> and it is hard to get one even for you gusy who work on the wld project?
<soee> *whole project
<sgclark> soee: yes, they could care less about the kde packages. We have to prove knowledge in all of ubuntu core.
<Quintasan> yofel: uh, I have MOTU.
<sgclark> and just looking at networkmanager I have a long way to go.
<Quintasan> yofel: I can upload EVERYTHING, muahahahaha
<yofel> well, not core :P
<Quintasan> :<
<yofel> but yeah, we will ask one of you guys
<yofel> still means that the person working on kde will have to ask someone, so there is some unknown delay
<BluesKaj> a lot of users are asking for a date when 5.5 will be in the repos ...I've been telling them a few days so i hope that's the target, otherwise I'll refrain and just tell them I don't know.
<yofel> that is the target alright. I'm on vacation for the next 2 weeks so that should help. 
<yofel> on that topic: I'm offline this evening and most of the day tomorrow
<BluesKaj> ok yofel thanks
<tsdgeos> yofel: sgclark: do you run xenial + sddm?
<sgclark> well, networkmanager is holding up frameworks. I don't think I will be able to wrap my head around it with everything going on in RL. I will run plasam and applications before I leave for vacation.
<sgclark> tsdgeos: no I am not on xenial
<yofel> right now I'm wily, but on my own notebook yes (that was last updated a week ago)
<BluesKaj> sddm is default in Xenial afaik, tsdgeos
<tsdgeos> yofel: sgclark: someone should try it because i think it may need a rebuild since Qt 5.5.1 landed, it rendered my laptop #2 unbootable until i installed lightdm
<BluesKaj> I didn't see any options 
<yofel> hm, I updated to 5.5 and it kept working, but we'll check
<tsdgeos> yofel: ok, may be something wrong in that laptop, i don't use it much :D
<sgclark> yofel: is someone currently working on plasma 5.5?
<yofel> hard to say, I had massive problems getting the first sddm releases to run at all for me. Since then I'm rather sceptical of sddms stability
<yofel> sgclark: no, me and santa wanted to do the merging first
<BluesKaj> I have no probs with sddm on Xenial
<sgclark> applications need merging
<yofel> then upload 5.5 using the new workflow (which is now in automation master)
<sgclark> I am done with frameowrks and most of plasma
<yofel> oh ok, we didn't know that :/
<sgclark> yeah sorry, life is crazy right now for me, I need to update trello
<yofel> right, don't worry
<sgclark> yofel: is the README the new workflow? the only thing I see new is git-push-all is that right?
<yofel> it's not. The README is updated with my work, but santa_ hasn't written any docs yet I believe
<sgclark> afraid my window to be productive is very small. I leave again for holidays. I will have to try new workflow another time then. Sorry.
<yofel> yeah, it's something we have to do while santa is around
<sgclark> wtf there are commits with version 5.5.80 which of course is causing explosions. I do not have time for this.
<yofel> if that's about _unstable, then that's ok. 5.5 is _stable now
<sgclark> the script is barfing all over the place. it is NOT ok
<sgclark> why the hell would 5.5.80 e used even in unstable, it makes no sense
<sgclark> sitter: ^^ why did you do this?
<yofel> unstable tracks upstream unstable.. or what did you expect?
<sgclark> I expect things not to explode.
<yofel> that's kind of the point of CI ^^
<yofel> or well, telling people that stuff exploded. Except that when it comes to packaging, that happens all the time
<sgclark> and looking at the release schedule we are no where near 5.5.80
<sgclark> 5.5.5 is march...
<yofel> well, master is 5.6-dev, i.e. 5.5.80
<sgclark> oh and right. I am looking at stable, 5.5.80 staring at me.
<yofel> eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeerm
<yofel> okaaay? That's not right indeed
<sgclark> exactly, my point as to why I am not happy.
<sgclark> sitter: Riddell: One of you bumped the stable version of libksysguard to 5.5.80 and I want to know why.
<yofel> Interestingly, according to git, that commit is from september. Maybe Riddell wanted to write 5.4.80 and got the version wrong
<sgclark> possibly. is there anyway to fix this? 
<yofel> needs bumping down the version and deleting any existing packages I fear
<yofel> ofc. that will screw any users of ci-stable
<yofel> the may blame jonathan for that
<yofel> *they
<sgclark> yeah that is what I thought. gotta do it though, stable will be no where near 5.5.80 for many months.
 * BluesKaj checks if ci-stable ppa is commented
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
<_Groo_> test
<_Groo_> so ive been creating some ec2 instances and the like to start helpingwith packages
<_Groo_> mostly so i can git download from work, work on patches etc
<_Groo_> what is a good way to start helping?
<soee> _Groo_: with packaging ?
<yofel> hey _Groo_, been a while :D
<clivejo> yofel: any chance you could update the plasma5.5 status on qa?
<clivejo> I see 5.5.1 packages in the staging PPA
<yofel> huh?
<yofel> from where?
<yofel> ah, sgclark uploaded it
<yofel> sgclark: please update the ninja notepad when you work on the releases. There's also relevant notes for plasma there
<yofel> sgclark: I also removed any ppa deps a while ago, so that set built against frameworks 5.15, not 17
<sgclark> sure? what does that mean to me?
<yofel> dunno, if plasma 5.5 doesn't need the newer frameworks we're fine.
<sgclark> ah, guess we'll see. If it does we are stopped until who knows when. kf5 blocked by networkmanager
<yofel> can't we just build it with the old NM?
<yofel> status page is missing as well, let me fix that
<sgclark> yofel: and remove all those missing symbols? I don't know, that is your call.
<yofel> let me check again where they came from
<yofel> oh great, whoever did the initial packaging for nmqt never created a symbolfile :(
<sgclark> yofel: they are from https://quickgit.kde.org/?p=networkmanager-qt.git&a=commit&h=7e57f90c85295e3596aa1b618fa148892bb46f0d
<yofel> yeah, I found that. which tells me nothing
<sgclark> which is stuff from the newer networkmanager. debian has it
<sgclark> tells you nothing?
<yofel> oh, I read the URL wrong, sorry
<sgclark> well I sent an email to -devel and according to sitter and scottK help we arrived at we need the newer version of networkmanager which a debian merge would achieve.
<sgclark> but my attempt at mergeomatic ended in a massive pile of diversion. And I have not looked at it since.
<sgclark> for some reason all of the source was included and I am totally lost.
<yofel> "need" does not match what cmake says. NetworkManager 0.9.8.4 REQUIRED
<yofel> sure, the symbols are probably from the new one, which is why they're missing in our package
<sgclark> not probably, they are.
<yofel> Then I'll just remove them until we have the new NM
<sgclark> ok
<sgclark> ok, I have to step out for a few. Will continue my efforts when I get back.
<soee> yofel: update topic as 5.5.1 is WIP ?
* yofel changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly computing | Plasma 5.5.1: W/TODO X/WIP Apps 15.08.3: W/WIP 15.12.0: TODO FW 5.17: W/TODO X/WIP | https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | No, plasma 5.5 isn't packaged yet
<yofel> you can do that too ^^
<soee> ;)
 * valorie is happy to see the mess being sorted, and more volunteers
<yofel> clivejo: you can update the status page on qa as well you know
<clivejo> Im afraid to use the tools
<yofel> it's just a config file, and if you screw up just fix it. The cronjob pulls git before every page refresh
<clivejo> and the tools got moved and Im not sure where to pull them from now
<yofel> _ZNK14NetworkManager6Device7meteredEv
<yofel> *sigh*
<_Groo_> yofel: hey hey long time no see
 * yofel throws tomatoes at whoever broke the selection clipboard in google chrome
<Odur> Well... I really can't decode the topic. I must be dumb :)
<yofel> clivejo: https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/+git/kubuntu-automation/+ref/master
<_Groo_> yofel: so my padoka ppa is working well now, and i found ways to work with ec2 while at work and irc on top, so im ready to start helping you guys
<yofel> Odur: <what> <version>: <release>/<status>
<_Groo_> yofel: like i said, i dont have a clue what crazy super advanced tech you guys are using to create the packages, so a crash course on the automation would be neat
<Odur> hmm.... w/todo x/wip vs /w/wip?
<yofel> wily todo, xenial wip
<Odur> wip=work in progress I know. but W?
<Odur> ah! I blame the whisky :)
<yofel> blame ze willys
<_Groo_> W, wayland maybe?
<yofel> heh
<Odur> that too
<_Groo_> ah wily
<_Groo_> wily xeinal
<_Groo_> xenial :P
<_Groo_> i blame the vodka!
<yofel> _Groo_: you're joining at fun times, we're redoing the automation stuff right now, so things are in flux right now
<yofel> the readme is mostly right
<_Groo_> yofel: point me to the readme and ill work from there
<Odur> Why not just drop apps 15.08.3 now when 15.12 is out?
<_Groo_> i want plasma 5.5.1 and 15.8.3
<_Groo_> that too
<_Groo_> ^
<yofel> _Groo_: https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/+git/kubuntu-automation/tree/README
<yofel> Odur: .3 is for wily stable updates
<yofel> different target group
<_Groo_> yofel: stupid question, do i need to download plasmas 5.5.1 from git, or the brz stuff will do the "right thing" for me?
<_Groo_> yofel: ill try to put everything up this weekend, so its just a stupid question before looking at scripts and stuff
<yofel> _Groo_: we stopped using bzr a long time ago. Our current repostories are on git.debian.org owned by the pkg-kde team, use the kubuntu_xenial_archive branch.
<yofel> kubuntu_stable and kubuntu_unstable are CI branches
<_Groo_> yofel: those i know
<Odur> yofel: I see. To bad cause there are some bug-fixes that didn't make it to 15.08.3 that are annoying. Google (Hangouts) web account comes to mind. https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=354949
<ubottu> KDE bug 354949 in auth-handler "Can't connect to gtalk account (Authentication failed: invalid-authzid)" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<yofel> oh, there I see bzr-buildpackage-ppa. That's supposed to say git-buildpackage-ppa
<_Groo_> yofel: exactly
<_Groo_> yofel: thats why i asked
<yofel> ok, let me re-read the readme myself..
<yofel> needs some fixing after all
<_Groo_> ^ .^
<Odur> Well, I'm going back to my sofa and my beer now and let you work. My wife's turning 40 towmorrow, so I think I probably should be at my best then :P
<yofel> hehe
<Odur> <-- Can't spell
<santa_> yofel, sgclark: hi, just arrived home o/
<santa_> regarding the docs of the new workflow the only document so far was that pdf with the terminator pic
<santa_> (which gives you a clue of the usage)
<santa_> anyway I can write a readme
<_Groo_> changpeng sent a "test commit" to llvm master, with a "this is my first commit" test
<_Groo_> then he reverted the commit
<_Groo_> and then he sent it again :D
<_Groo_> doesnt anyone reviews llvm commits to master? :D
<_Groo_> and you test git in master with a huge project?
<_Groo_> cant wait for the patches to radeon/si from this guy
<yofel> why would you test stuff, we don't test our production stuff either
<yofel> (note: that is not a good thing)
<yofel> readme updated a bit
<_Groo_> yofel: he didnt sent any code, he just sent a test git commit to see if it works
<santa_> and reagarding plasma 5.5
<_Groo_> in llvm master!
<_Groo_> oh the humanity!
<santa_> 1, is sgclark work available in git?
<yofel> yes
<yofel> _Groo_: btw. would you be interested at looking at lp 1519564 and lp 1516837 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1519564 in sddm (Ubuntu) "[merge request] SDDM 0.12.0 released on Sept. 5th" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1519564
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1516837 in sddm (Ubuntu) "[update request] SDDM 0.13.0 released on Nov. 4th" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1516837
<santa_> 2. what am I suposed to do now with merges?
<yofel> dunno, it seems like sgclark had already done most of them, no idea what the status is on that
<_Groo_> yofel: sure, sddm is pretty easy
<_Groo_> can i do it this weekend? im packing to go home
<_Groo_> let me take some notes
<yofel> _Groo_: sure, it's somewhat important but always gets showed aside
<_Groo_> yofel: btw can i fix the stupid ugly icon that gets shipped by default? i use the one from breeze
<_Groo_> ill get 0.13.0 and do the packaging
<yofel> _Groo_: for?
<_Groo_> ill log this weekend to ask about the automation, but ill do the package anyway.. if i get stuck with automation and i cant find anyone to bug, ill just upload to my test ppa and you can copy it from there
<_Groo_> yofel: ??what do you mean??
<yofel> for sddm?
<_Groo_> yofel: yes
<yofel> where does the icon show up?
<_Groo_> default.face.icon
<_Groo_> the ugly one that looks like x11 from 1998
<yofel> ah, that's an upstream bug really if they didn't change it in 0.13
<_Groo_> its the default icon when you start sddm
<_Groo_> yofel: i know, but its just the icon, cant we just replace it?
<_Groo_> its not like some fancy code or something
<_Groo_> im hitching for making a custom breeze plymouth theme for kubuntu
<_Groo_> and grub2
<_Groo_> a proper kubuntu brand from top to bottom
<yofel> feel free to propose something and we can talk about it
<_Groo_> it would take me some time, but it would be nice
<yofel> I don't want to go the "replace random stuff because we like X better" again, but some branding would be nice, yes
<_Groo_> yofel: ill do better, ill do one for me based on breeze and once its "finished" ill propose for kubuntu
<_Groo_> we dont have ANY branding on grub
<_Groo_> and our kubuntu plymouth its from bush father administration!
<yofel> becase we tried it, and broke UEFI boot with that
<_Groo_> yofel: ??? it a normal theme with a wallpaper
<_Groo_> yofel: i use the cat with glasses one, and just customize the fonts and wallpaper
<_Groo_> yofel: goes really great with the default plasma wallpaper
<yofel> ah, not the theme, we tried to change the distro name
<_Groo_> yofel: no, im talking about giving the user a proper boot sequence
<_Groo_> grub with a kubuntu breeze theme, which jumps to the same plymouth theme,that ends with the sddm theme
<_Groo_> not like it is right now
<_Groo_> a grub from 1975 , next to a "kubuntu" with black background and then a wonderful themed sddm with plasma
<yofel> sounds nice, nobody here has time for stuff like that, so any proposal welcome
<_Groo_> yofel: i know, i have it because i do it for  myself, so why not make it useful :)
<_Groo_> yofel: once the grub theme and plymouth theme skeletons are done, we could even make a public contest if you guys like the idea
<_Groo_> yofel: so many talented designers out there
<_Groo_> going home, ill start working on sddm tomorrow and the grub/plymouth stuff when i have time 
<_Groo_> seeya tomorrow
<soee> cu
<santa_> yofel: pushed a few updates to my github automation's repo
<santa_> the last commit solves a small issue which you might have hit the first time to tested git-clone-all
<santa_> s/to tested/you tested/
<sgclark> santa_: yofel: We (shadeslayer and I) did many of the merges in the kubuntu_unstable branch. I have said several times that all of applications still need doing. But will update trello now.
<sgclark> For the billionth time I am not all here with recent events in life.
<valorie> sgclark: {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}} and thanks for all your work
<soee> i can hug you both to :)
<sgclark> and it looks like trello has been updated.
 * sgclark sighs in frustration
<valorie> sgclark: we have some recent volunteers
<valorie> we just need to get them up to speed
<valorie> please don't worry about it -- you are doing all you can
<sgclark> well I am leaving again. 
<valorie> yup, and that is fine
<valorie> your personal life is paramount
<valorie> our users aren't paying customers, and even if they were, they would have to wait
<sgclark> lol I am not paid. But I still feel the pressure is on me. This whole thing has hit me hard and making me do some serious re-thinking of my life.
<valorie> well, take a bit of extra time off
<valorie> this is a team effort
<valorie> and really, if you have time, training others helps more than doing the work yourself
<valorie> we need to spread it around
<valorie> what if you get hit by a bus?
<sgclark> that is the point. between KDE and Kubuntu I have NO  time.
<valorie> yeah
<sgclark> if I had time, I would be learning the stuff I need to know to get an actual job that pays.
<valorie> carve out a bit, and breathe a bit
<valorie> that's what I've learned in my years caring for my dad
<valorie> if I stress myself out and try to do it all, I end up sick and unable to do anything
<valorie> so me first, the other stuff second
<valorie> put on your own oxygen mask first, before helping others
#kubuntu-devel 2015-12-19
<scott> does someone here know who runs the kubuntu-ci IRC bot? it's been sending me private notices regarding build failures but I am entirely unaffiliated with kubuntu
<bshah> scott: Hi, thats really unfortunate.. but I will ping relavant people about this..
<bshah> scott: unfortunately people who admins this are offline due to christmas.. :(
<scott> no worries, I barely notice it
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<shadeslayer> sgclark: JFYI : kwallet-pam lost my fix post merge ( see 4daa0350d4eba05a6907ede9bd1423352157c3af )
<shadeslayer> CI is totally going to explode once I go on holidays on Wed
<sgclark> kwallet-pam is a collosal pain in the arse
<sgclark> merge it breaks it no matter what I do
<sgclark> I don't understand the branching you got going on there.
<sgclark> but I to go on hlidays next week so I expect a giant sea of red come the new year
<BluesKaj> wish kwallet could be optionally deleted from the packages or not included by default. I never use it, and I'll take my chances with out it  because it is such a pita
<sgclark> pft, I like it. when it works.
<bshah> shadeslayer: oh btw, do you haz admin powers on kci?
<bshah> earlier morning today here,
<bshah> scott | does someone here know who runs the kubuntu-ci IRC bot? it's been sending me private notices regarding build failures but I am entirely
<bshah>       | unaffiliated with kubuntu                                                                                                              
<bshah> bshah | scott: Hi, thats really unfortunate.. but I will ping relavant people about this..                                                     
<bshah> bshah | scott: unfortunately people who admins this are offline due to christmas.. :(                                                          
<bshah> scott | no worries, I barely notice it                                                                                                         
<bshah> he is getting mistaken for ScottK it seems
<sgclark> doh. that was happening for sometime with someone named jr
<sgclark> with my kde ci lol. I had to turn off notifications of culprits to rid that.
<bshah> yep... jr guy is getting mistaken for Riddell
<sgclark> yeah, to say the least they were getting mass spam lol
<BluesKaj> my desktop is quite badly mucked up, hope some of the missing QML files come down the pipe soon 
<BluesKaj> BBL
<shadeslayer> bshah: yes
<shadeslayer> bshah: why?
<shadeslayer> you usually get pinged if you're suspected of breaking stuff
<bshah> but it is pinging wrong people in private qurey
<bshah> scott is nowhere related to kde/kubuntu
<shadeslayer> what did you get pinged about?
<bshah> not me.. but someone else
<shadeslayer> it usually pings people it suspects
<shadeslayer> could also be mistaking irc nicks
<shadeslayer> not sure how it figures it out
<shadeslayer> FWIW I'm not really around on account of it being a weekend
<bshah> okay..
<shadeslayer> bshah: lets talk on Monday :p
<sgclark> aaahhh stable CI on launchpad is full... that is the cause of the failures...
<BluesKaj> aha ! glad you caught that sgclark, maybe now there will be progress :-)
<sgclark> yeah I hope so. I just put in a request for increase. But it is the weekend :(
<sgclark> yofel: you copied qt551 from landing PPA 51 for wily into stable. Is that actually going to make it into archive? If not we probably need to build these packages with 5.4.2
<sgclark> and he is out today.
<sgclark> so I guess I am done haha
 * sgclark out
<clivejo> sgclark: stable PPA has been increased to 30Gb
<soee_> BluesKaj: you use Xenial ?
<sgclark> I saw, thanks
<clivejo> sgclark: how could I get temp rebuild permission on KCI?
<sgclark> I am running the scripts to rebuild all of stable.
<sgclark> clivejo: you must become a kubuntu member
<clivejo> no other way?>
<sgclark> which is not that difficult. YOu should apply..
<sgclark> no clivejo, that is how it is set up sorry
<sgclark> he set it to use launchpad permissions. And honestly that is reasonable to ask that one become a kubuntu member
<BluesKaj> soee_, yes I'm on Xenial
<soee_> how is it working ?
<clivejo> Im on xenial and its been great so far
<soee_> no freees, dependency issues etc ?
<BluesKaj> soee_, it was working fine until I mucked things up by adding the staging- frameworks ppa, so now I'm waiting for the missing QML files to come down the pipe
<soee_> *freezes
<soee_> ah ;D
<clivejo> you added staging frameworks :O
<clivejo> why?
<BluesKaj> clivejo, I mistakenly thought that plasma 5.5 was going to that ppa 
<soee_> but Framewrosk 5.16 are ready now, no ?
<soee_> *5.17
<BluesKaj> it is usable tho , so i'll see what happens when 5.5 gets to the backports
<clivejo> cant you do a PPA purge?
<BluesKaj> clivejo, what's the point, the damage is done
<clivejo> usually a good way to fix the damage done by adding a PPA like that :/
<BluesKaj> well, no worries I have my 14.04.3 fallback OS 
<sgclark> no 5.17 is not ready do to networkmanager. yofel said he was just going to remove the symbols yesterday. Not sure if he got to it though. He is out today.
<BluesKaj> this Xenial is on the "test partition" 
<ovidiu-florin> hwllo world
<clivejo> sgclark: any ideas why purpose isnt working on KCI - http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_purpose/
<clivejo> strange log entries - 22:09:00 log writing failed. can't be called from trap context
<soee_> sgclark: status page shows nm green
<clivejo> soee_: yofel was working on it#
<clivejo> I think he is using an older stable version, but that might cause problems
<sgclark> nah, just won't have new features.
<clivejo> would it not cause problems with plasma or any apps making use of the new features?
<ovidiu-florin> jenkins website is slow
<ovidiu-florin> very slow
<ovidiu-florin> has something happened?
<sgclark> ovidiu-florin: yes, the PPA was full and failed all of stable. rebuilding it now. so it will be slow.
<ovidiu-florin> so the machine that serves jenkins is the same that does the jobs?
<sgclark> huh? no jenkins only feeds the source to launchpad. 
<sgclark> but then runs its own tests on the binaries and logs for each job. dunno the specs on the machine.
<ovidiu-florin> the machine that jenkins itself runs on, also does the builds?
<clivejo> I guess all the waiting around on Launchpad might slow it slow?
<clivejo> down
<sgclark> ovidiu-florin: nope, launchpad does the actual builds
<ovidiu-florin> then what else does the jenkins machine do besides serving jenkins (as a website)?
<sgclark> ovidiu-florin: you will have to ask someone at blue systems sorry
<clivejo> Its grabbing the source code from KDE git, grabbing the packaging and building the sources to send to Launchpad
<ovidiu-florin> that should be done on a separate machine
<sgclark> right, it does do a debuild -S, but that is far from a full build
<clivejo> sgclark: true, but for few hundred packages they all add up!
<sgclark> ovidiu-florin: we do not have the resources to be picky.
<sgclark> clivejo: it is set to 20 max docker builds.
 * ovidiu-florin is checking the status of the DO hosting 
<ovidiu-florin> I don't understand what's the current status
<ovidiu-florin> I'm sending Rick a message
<clivejo> oh, there seems to be currently 26 building at the moment
<clivejo> sorry 28
<sgclark> oh snap, there is
<sgclark> damn, well yeah that is a heavy load
<clivejo> and 23 being queued
<ovidiu-florin> I still just see a white page
<ovidiu-florin> I can't see any content
<sgclark> loads fine here
 * clivejo disabled auto refresh
<sgclark> though it is slow heh
<ovidiu-florin> I'm trying to open http://kci.pangea.pub/ and it's loading for ever
<ovidiu-florin> I still have a white page
<sgclark> I can see it
<ovidiu-florin> it loaded now
<clivejo> strange I left kci status page running a few hours in firefox a few days ago and when I came back Firefox was using 4Gb of RAM
<ovidiu-florin> who is senile?
<clivejo> senile = sitters code name for xenial
<sgclark> inside Munich hackfest joke
<ovidiu-florin> :)))
<sgclark> not a good start
<ovidiu-florin> sgclark: have you, or anyone FTM, compiled kross?
<sgclark> I am going to see star wars tonight darnit. No amount of failures is stopping me.
<sgclark> ovidiu-florin: in the snese of my CI yes, but not stand alone.
<ovidiu-florin> I'm trying to work on kdepim, and I need that as a dependency, but it's not building on my machine, I think some library version incompatibility
<ovidiu-florin> version x.16?
<ovidiu-florin> this is all I get: /home/ovidiu/Qt/5.5/gcc_64/lib/libQt5Script.so.5.5.1: undefined refference to  `QMetaObject::Connection::isConnected_helper() const'
<ovidiu-florin> how can I compare the list of dependencies for kross?
<sgclark> ovidiu-florin: mm dunno, I tend to google everything. If all else fails I ask the dev. 
<ovidiu-florin> all else has failed
<ovidiu-florin> sgclark: ^
<ovidiu-florin> including asking in #kde-devel
<sgclark> I am not the dev of kross :)
<clivejo> !kross
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kross
<sgclark> try sendding a mail to kde-frameworks?
<sgclark> or kde-core?
<sgclark> that would be my next step
<sgclark> after that I go to the git repo and gather names and start haunting them until they give me answers.
<sgclark> though that only works for me cause of CI.
<ovidiu-florin> I've sent to kdepim
<ovidiu-florin> I'm going in #qt as I think this might be a qt problem
<clivejo> ovidiu-florin: what are you looking for?
<clivejo> !kross-dev
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kross-dev
<sgclark> clivejo: he is trying to compile kross. This is out of scope with kubuntu I think. kde thing.
<ovidiu-florin> sgclark: yes, you're right
<ovidiu-florin> I asked you, in case you build it in the CI
<clivejo> is this it here - http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kross/
<ovidiu-florin> and if you got the same error
<clivejo> the amd64 build seems to be ok
<clivejo> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ci/+archive/ubuntu/unstable/+build/8440790
<sgclark> ovidiu-florin: green in kde ci.
<ovidiu-florin> sgclark: what version ?
<ovidiu-florin> I see build failure on Kubuntu CI
<sgclark> ovidiu-florin: kross master build qt5.5.1
<sgclark> ovidiu-florin: well things are a bit broken due to full ppa
<ovidiu-florin> what do you mean when you say full ppa?
<yofel> sgclark: wily official will not get qt5.5, neither does it get plasma 5.5. So we might want to attempt using qt 5.5 in backports. The ubuntu team took care of the most important rebuilds there already.
<yofel> and nm is "fixed". But something else from the yellow stuff still needs fixing
<sgclark> yofel: ah ok, was mostly a space issue, but that has been resolved.
<sgclark> yofel: great thanks, will try to get it done today
<sgclark> but going to see star was if it kills me
<sgclark> star wars*
<yofel> I'll do that next week, enjoy your evening ;)
<sgclark> thanks ! :)
<BluesKaj> sgclark, may the force be with you in your packaging efforts :-)
<clivejo> hi yofel
<BluesKaj> and enjoy the movie . I hear it's very well done 
<soee_> i hope it wont be like new Jurassic Park was ... :<
 * clivejo wonders what distro this is based on - https://dot.kde.org/2015/12/18/first-plasma-wayland-live-image
 * BluesKaj will probly wait til Star Wars is on bluray... no more movie theater in our little town :/
<sgclark> shadeslayer: I put your commit bacck in and now we have new exciting failures for kwallet-pam. If you can take a look Monday. Thanks.
<BluesKaj> clivejo, is JR working on other distros ?
<clivejo> I dont know
<BluesKaj> time to close up the office ...laters 
<ovidiu-florin> I've solved it
<ovidiu-florin> apparently I've used qt 5.5.0 instead of 5.5.1
#kubuntu-devel 2015-12-20
<ovidiu-florin> yofel sgclark I'm on leave for the next two weeks
<ovidiu-florin> how can I help?
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: are you around?
<valorie> nice to see you, ovidiu-florin
<clivejo> sitter Riddell: any ideas why pupose is failing - http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_purpose/
<clivejo> last build was 2 days, 11 hours ago, shouldnt it build every day?
<ovidiu-florin> does it build even if there are no updates?
<Riddell> hi ovidiu-florin, I'm about to go out
<clivejo> not sure, but errors such as "chown: cannot access ‘/var/lib/jenkins/.ssh:/var/lib/jenkins/.ssh’: No such file or directory" dont look good
<clivejo> when I look in the unstable PPA there are other purpose packages but with a version number 5.9.0 
<clivejo> but upstream are only at 1.0 - http://download.kde.org/stable/purpose/
<clivejo> !purpose
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about purpose
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<ovidiu-florin> sgclark yofel, are you around?
<ovidiu-florin> how can I help ?
<valorie> I think we need to get our packaging docs in better shape, so that people don't have to ask
<valorie> I've been dreaming about packaging docs, which does not make for good sleep
<yofel> ovidiu-florin: I'm there now
<yofel> ovidiu-florin: so, priority would be to get the stuff in WIP done. Which means looking at the status pages, fixing all the red and blue stuff, and checking what of the yellow stuff is important to fix
<yofel> then send someone here with commit access a patch to apply to git
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: are you available for a hangout now, so you can guide me to start?
<ovidiu-florin> if not, then tomorrow morning?
<ovidiu-florin> I guess you're in EU time zone
<yofel> I'll be up a while longer, but please not a hangout. I already had my headphones on for a couple hours now.
<ovidiu-florin> ok
<ovidiu-florin> I wanted hangout because it's faster to talk
<ovidiu-florin> here come my questions:
<ovidiu-florin> where, what is WIP?
<ovidiu-florin> do you mean the kubuntu jenkins?
<yofel> WIP is what's WIP in the topic, and on https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas (identity login)
<yofel> status pages are linked from qa.kubuntu.co.uk
<yofel> hm, Applications .3 actually looks done, let me move that to landing
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: you're still talking in tongues
<ovidiu-florin> for me
<ovidiu-florin> so first I'll go with this: http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/plasma/build_status_5.5.1_xenial.html right?
<yofel> right
<ovidiu-florin> ah, so wip means work in progress :)
<yofel> there you might want to look at kdeplasma-addons, that's not too complex
<ovidiu-florin> I've looked at kde-cli-tools
<ovidiu-florin> from the log I see there are a few frameworks missing
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: what can I do about that?
<yofel> the important stuff is actually at the bottom of all those missing ones
<yofel> (missing: Config DocTools IconThemes Init I18n KCMUtils
<yofel>   KIO WindowSystem) (Required is at least version "5.16.0")
<yofel> we built plasma before we finished frameworks, and now it's build with a too-old frameworks version
<yofel> 5.15, not 5.17
<yofel> lets see if frameworks is done by now
<ovidiu-florin> I have frameworks 5.18 on my laptop in my devel env
<ovidiu-florin> was that released?
<yofel> no
<yofel> ok, I don't think looking at plasma is very useful before re-uploading it to build with fw 5.17
<ovidiu-florin> ok
<ovidiu-florin> so then I move to status of frameworkd
<ovidiu-florin> s
<ovidiu-florin> some are in orange
<ovidiu-florin> what does orange mean?
<ovidiu-florin> http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/frameworks/build_status_5.17.0_xenial.html
<yofel> "something is potentially not right, but nothing is release-critical wong"
<yofel> *wrong
<ovidiu-florin> I don't see other colors
<ovidiu-florin> just green and orange
<yofel> or well, something *is* not right, otherwise it wouldn't be yellow
<yofel> yes, we mostly already fixed that up
<ovidiu-florin> I don't see any yellow
<ovidiu-florin> ECM cries for sphinx
<yofel> well, orange
<ovidiu-florin> so I should check all non green?
<yofel> ok, the ECM docs should be fixed, but we can already use that to build plasma.
<yofel> theoretically yes, but the others are in the "not-so-important-right-now" department
<ovidiu-florin> ok then
<ovidiu-florin> so what should I do now?
<yofel> do you know some shell scripting? I'll copy fameworks to the plasma ppa, then someone has to script re-uploading plasma
<yofel> the automation tools have the package list and some useful scripts, but nothing dedicated to that
<ovidiu-florin> Bash, python :D
<yofel> still some shell scripting + do-all should do the trick
<ovidiu-florin> this is still vague to me
<ovidiu-florin> I mean the process of how all this works
<yofel> until now, roughly: upload stuff with staging-upload, fix stuff after looking at status page, upload
<yofel> right now we're a bit out-of-process as we need a re-upload after fixing the foundation that's being built on
<yofel> copying
<ovidiu-florin> I don't understand why don't we have a jenkins that watches for KDE releases and then compiles according to the dependencies. The dependencies are in some metadata that kdesrc-build uses. IMO all this can be automated. 
<yofel> nobody wrote that. That's essentially what staging-upload does
<ovidiu-florin> I'll go with the current process untill I understand it, and then I'd propose a improvement
<yofel> still leaves you to actually fix stuff for the archive. CI has a slightly different environment, so the additional QA is required
<ovidiu-florin> that's some knowledge that I'm missing
<ovidiu-florin> I need to learn that
<yofel> our process leaves lots to be improved, but it does the job
<yofel> Copying oxygen-icons5 4:5.17.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.04~ppa2 from ppa:kubuntu-ppa/staging-frameworks [xenial] to ppa:kubuntu-ppa/staging-plasma [xenial]... FAILED:
<yofel> [HTTP 400]: source has no binaries to be copied
<yofel> errr, what?
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: you're working wight now. I want to help, How can I?
<yofel> aaaaah, oxygen is missing from the frameworks list, so it doesn't show up on the status page
#kubuntu-devel 2016-12-19
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kolf build #161: FAILURE in 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kolf/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #756: UNSTABLE in 7 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/756/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #740: UNSTABLE in 7 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/740/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-gdrive build #7: STILL FAILING in 8 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-gdrive/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_trojita build #18: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_trojita/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio-gdrive build #12: FAILURE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio-gdrive/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kproperty build #10: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kproperty/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdb build #10: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdb/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-python build #38: FIXED in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-python/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kproperty build #8: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kproperty/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #33: FIXED in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #32: FIXED in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akregator build #44: FIXED in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akregator/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kontact build #33: FIXED in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kontact/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kopete build #37: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kopete/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #37: NOW UNSTABLE in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #59: STILL FAILING in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_sddm-kcm build #46: FAILURE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_sddm-kcm/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cervisia build #39: FAILURE in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cervisia/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ark build #45: FAILURE in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ark/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_trojita build #23: STILL FAILING in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_trojita/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kio-gdrive build #7: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kio-gdrive/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_sddm-kcm build #138: FAILURE in 8 min 10 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_sddm-kcm/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_konqueror build #34: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_konqueror/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #39: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_marble build #55: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_marble/55/
<sintre> is there a way to remove a backport , installed one for gfx drivers to try and fix a konsole crashing , it updated some drivers but , the server takes like a minute to load headers
<sintre> anooying
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ark build #265: FAILURE in 5 min 16 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ark/265/
<DarinMiller> sintre: sudo software-properties-kde  
<DarinMiller> Go to the Other Software tab and uncheck the backports PPA (and any other PPA you don't want to check).
<DarinMiller> sintre: If you want to uninstall the ppa, use ppa purge.
<sintre> thx , well as advised did the driver update
<sintre> no go
<DarinMiller> sintre: if you use ppa purge, it will remove all packages installed by the ppa (revert to the old ones). 
<sintre> my mystery konsole remains
<sintre> i'm just gonna;leave it open
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_frameworkintegration build #198: FAILURE in 9 min 7 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_frameworkintegration/198/
<sintre> no just wanted that one backport for those drivers you recomended ealier gone , it hands the update for like a minute
<sintre> it did upgrade
<sintre> hangs sry
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cantor build #42: STILL UNSTABLE in 58 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cantor/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kopete build #136: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kopete/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #46: STILL UNSTABLE in 58 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_okteta build #130: STILL FAILING in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_okteta/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kfind build #19: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kfind/19/
<sintre> https://thepasteb.in/p/vghOpqWjYORc3
<sintre> pretty much identical
<DarinMiller> sintre: Guessing here:  based on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtbase-opensource-src/+bug/1436973, you could try re-installing qtbase5-dev-tools
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1436973 in qtbase-opensource-src (Ubuntu Wily) "konsole crashes on closing due to kuniqueapplication" [High,Confirmed]
<sintre> hmm yea perfeclty repoduced each time
<sintre> crahs report one thing but after it does it , it won't lasaunch a new isntance except for a second
<sintre> well sure i'll figure it out soon enough
<sintre> and learn something along the way
<DarinMiller> sintre: check system monitor to see if residual konsoles are still running and kill them with fire if they are.
<sintre> what would it be named
<DarinMiller> The above link implies a qt issue, maybe someone else has some ideas as I am fresh out.
<sintre> konasole no shit
<sintre> ary found it
<DarinMiller> lol
<sintre> what would you know
<sintre> i have a konsole
<sintre> atleast i have a work around now
<sintre> wth is goin on though
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_cervisia build #68: FAILURE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_cervisia/68/
<sintre> this is gettin wierd lol
<DarinMiller> very good!
<sintre> ahh some piece of mind thx alot darin
<sintre> so we got the peices , so seems konsole isn't really quiting in the first lace
<sintre> place
<sintre> just telling me to crashes then hiding in my ram lol
<DarinMiller> 16.04 had many issues like that when I 1st installed.  So many, I immediately installed the alpha version of 16.10 as it had the new packages that fixed most of my issues.
<sintre> i tried 16.10 and plasma xcrashed almost every 10 seconds in install
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> (Document) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/jWg3CUte/file_1428.mp4
<sintre> i get that i didn't get new drivers or packages updated , but the cross your fingers and hope you get there got old
<DarinMiller> I can't recall if the crashing terminial was 16.04 or 15.10 on my boxes, but it sure was annoying.
<sintre> yea , well atleast tem fix , which is a sigh of relief
<sintre> especially linux lol
<DarinMiller> with 16.10 and new packages, I strongly recommend the Nvidia ppa drivers.  They have some patches that improved stability on my older boxes.
<sintre> i'
<sintre> yea i got them on this one
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> o/
<sintre> it the server is slow and hangs for a minute retrieving headers from that server
<DarinMiller> I freshing installed 16.04 last week on an old test box but I have not installed the NVida drivers.... Installing now to see if crashing console appears.
<DarinMiller> hey tsimonq2o/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kalzium build #76: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kalzium/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kstars build #185: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kstars/185/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> So you simonized that text box?  XD
<sintre> keep in mind did full-upgrade thru back ports two nights ago
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #30: FIXED in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/30/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> *test
<DarinMiller> yes, my old box is also upgraded via the ppa.  (fresh install immediately followed by PPA upgrade).
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kontact build #31: FIXED in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kontact/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kexi build #19: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kexi/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_trojita build #21: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_trojita/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #32: FIXED in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pim-data-exporter/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_korganizer build #28: NOW UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_korganizer/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akregator build #41: FIXED in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akregator/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_cantor build #138: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_cantor/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #38: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #33: FIXED in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #39: FIXED in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/39/
<DarinMiller> sintre: no konsole crashing on my 16.04 box with BP ppa after nvidia-340 driver (Geforce 9600M) install from nvida driver ppa.
<DarinMiller> Same box dualboots 17.04 without issues.  
<sintre> also have my driver updated to 340.101
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #354: FAILURE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/354/
<DarinMiller> sintre: yes, 340.101 drivers here also.
<sintre> atleast i can shut it down and restart it
<DarinMiller> sintre: if you live book your box, does the terminal crash in the live session?
<sintre> live session isn't updated
<sintre> and i've never tried konsole from live normally just to install
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sddm-kcm build #328: FAILURE in 5 min 26 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sddm-kcm/328/
<sintre> i can test that tomorrow
<DarinMiller> sintre: understood, I was just wondering if it as hw issue that we are fighting or corrupted install.
<sintre> but it crashing , yet staying open , thus preventing another session
<sintre> well been working fine for over a year
<sintre> do the ppa upgrades and all
<sintre> no third party or unknow stuff i've installed
<sintre> that i know of
<sintre> k odd now
<DarinMiller> do you have spare HD you can throw in it, where you can do a fresh install?  How big is your HD? And do you have home on a separate partition?
<sintre> i have same symptom of not beibng able to restart
<sintre> but no pop crash msg
<sintre> this is getting bizarre
<DarinMiller> open a terminal and type reboot.
<DarinMiller> or reboot from krunner
<sintre> won't let me open one
<DarinMiller> alt-spacebar to open krunner and type reboot.
<sintre> k ended process konsole again
<sintre> and there we are again now i can open it
<sintre> its like it won't close itself properly
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_print-manager build #218: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_print-manager/218/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konqueror build #34: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konqueror/34/
<sintre> lol there we go crash pop up lol
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cervisia build #102: FAILURE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cervisia/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_trojita build #19: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_trojita/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-gdrive build #8: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-gdrive/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_sddm-kcm build #139: STILL FAILING in 6 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_sddm-kcm/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kio-gdrive build #8: STILL FAILING in 7 min 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kio-gdrive/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ark build #266: STILL FAILING in 6 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ark/266/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #17: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_marble build #70: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_marble/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk build #279: UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk/279/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_frameworkintegration build #199: STILL FAILING in 6 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_frameworkintegration/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_sddm-kcm build #47: STILL FAILING in 9 min 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_sddm-kcm/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ark build #46: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ark/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #355: STILL FAILING in 5 min 26 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/355/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cervisia build #40: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cervisia/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_cervisia build #69: STILL FAILING in 6 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_cervisia/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sddm-kcm build #329: STILL FAILING in 7 min 19 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sddm-kcm/329/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #185: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio-gdrive build #13: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio-gdrive/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #244: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/244/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalzium build #133: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalzium/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kreport build #10: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kreport/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk build #172: UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cervisia build #103: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cervisia/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_trojita build #24: STILL FAILING in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_trojita/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #233: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/233/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_peruse build #30: UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_peruse/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #318: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/318/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkipi build #112: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkipi/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_peruse build #26: UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_peruse/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kfind build #25: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kfind/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #60: STILL FAILING in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kexi build #21: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kexi/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_okteta build #131: STILL FAILING in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_okteta/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #90: UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #158: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_discover build #74: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_discover/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk build #47: UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #93: STILL FAILING in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kexi build #18: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kexi/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #36: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_korganizer build #38: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_korganizer/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #79: STILL FAILING in 40 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #38: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_krita build #15: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 53 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_krita/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwin build #88: STILL FAILING in 40 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwin/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #37: STILL FAILING in 4 min 30 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdiagram build #38: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdiagram/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #246: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals/246/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #94: STILL FAILING in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #56: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdev-python build #43: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdev-python/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_frameworkintegration build #345: FAILURE in 8 min 1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_frameworkintegration/345/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kimap build #173: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kimap/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #80: STILL FAILING in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_frameworkintegration build #346: STILL FAILING in 5 min 32 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_frameworkintegration/346/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwin build #89: STILL FAILING in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwin/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit build #134: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #57: STILL FAILING in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kimap build #174: STILL FAILING in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kimap/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi build #231: STILL FAILING in 42 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi/231/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit build #135: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemmodels build #53: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemmodels/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi build #232: STILL FAILING in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi/232/
<DarinMiller> clive: I never was able to configure $GPG_AGENT_INFO (still blank/empty) but after re-creating and re-registering my key from scratch, I can successfully build and sign using gbp-ppa.  Thanks for your help!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels build #146: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #66: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mailcommon build #35: STILL FAILING in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mailcommon/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #67: STILL FAILING in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace build #87: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mailcommon build #36: STILL FAILING in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mailcommon/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace build #88: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #19: FAILURE in 3 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace build #66: FAILURE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #20: STILL FAILING in 4 min 34 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace build #67: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #84: FAILURE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #85: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #19: FAILURE in 4 min 7 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #20: STILL FAILING in 4 min 5 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #62: STILL FAILING in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-contacts/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #63: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-contacts/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ark build #47: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ark/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_sddm-kcm build #48: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_sddm-kcm/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #356: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/356/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sddm-kcm build #330: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sddm-kcm/330/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_sddm-kcm build #140: FIXED in 8 min 9 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_sddm-kcm/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace build #68: STILL FAILING in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ark build #267: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ark/267/
<soee_> rofl
<soee_> i have mobile internet (paid for this month) and today i can't connect because there are no founds on my account ...
<yofel> @_@
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace build #69: STILL FAILING in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace build #89: STILL FAILING in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #86: STILL FAILING in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace build #70: STILL FAILING in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #87: STILL FAILING in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace build #90: STILL FAILING in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace build #71: STILL FAILING in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace build #72: FIXED in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #88: FIXED in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace build #91: STILL FAILING in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace build #92: STILL FAILING in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cervisia build #41: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cervisia/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cervisia build #104: FIXED in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cervisia/104/
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_cervisia build #70: FIXED in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_cervisia/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #38: FIXED in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #21: FIXED in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #21: FIXED in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/21/
<sheytan> Heya!
<sheytan> Update went smooth
<sheytan> my computer boosted up :D
<acheronuk> :)
<acheronuk> I can confirm LP bug: #1650767 on the daily iso
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1650767 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "zesty 17.0.4.1 installation fails (2016-12-16 image)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1650767
<acheronuk> Force downgrading ubiquity and it's KDE frontend from 17.0.4.1 to 16.10.14 produces an error free install of today's 17.04 daily image
<clivejo> whats the problem with it?
<clivejo> why is appdata vanishing?
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> why Rik, why?!?
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> tell me why
 * acheronuk *shrugs*
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> not the answer one was looking for!
<acheronuk> what's gone missing this time? what package?
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> app data
<acheronuk> well yes. I mean the main appdata for a package? or some plugins etc seem to have their own sometimes?
<IrcsomeBot> * CliffordTheBigRedDoggie wonders how we can get that sorted out
 * clivejo wonders should he add systemdgenie to KCI
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Why not? :)
<clivejo> its only wee
<clivejo> Ill install it on zesty and see if it works first
<clivejo> tsimonq2: did you help Darin last night?
 * clivejo gasps
<clivejo> I want a Purple Unicorn Browser
<clivejo> http://blog.broulik.de/wp-content/uploads/2016/12/Screenshot_20161216_183255.png
<acheronuk> I saw that :P
<clivejo> you'd think they would give it a horn!
<clivejo> thats just a plain old purple horse browser
<BluesKaj> purple horsey browser 
 * clivejo shakes head
<clivejo> click baiters
<clivejo> Im always so disappointed!
<acheronuk> looks more like 'my little pony' browser
<clivejo> make it a proper unicorn Rik
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/s015O8UI/file_1437.jpg SystemdGenie
<acheronuk> :D
<clivejo> hi blaze
<blaze> hi clivejo 
<clivejo> how is life treating you?
<blaze> pretty bad
<blaze> have you succeeded with krita btw?
<clivejo> Rohan uploaded it for me
<clivejo> but release team wont release it
<acheronuk> why?
<clivejo> I think they just like to ignore me
<clivejo> its a fun game
<acheronuk> oh
<clivejo> Ive explain its a split from calligra, but still cant get it moving
<clivejo> maybe we need to get Simon on to them
<clivejo> the treat alone might un-stick it
<sintre> ok  well in my epic battle with goofy crashing terminal , decided to install a fresh install to another drive in a usb enclosure
<sintre> unetbootin kept installing darn efi loader which my system didn't reconise , so came across bootup disc creator
<sintre> hmm wonder what that does
<sintre> lil mweird quirk it has
<sintre> when you open it
<sintre> it gives a goof lil pop up box
<sintre> looks like a line for text
<sintre> but can't type anything
<sintre> titel bar saysin "Installing ?" and only option is to cancel
<sintre> hit that closes program
<sintre> but hit x on lil bar
<sintre> will let you use program to burn your iso
<sintre> and then worked fine and built the usb stick
<sintre> but wanted to let ya know of that lil weird thing there
<sintre> also then gives another pop up about quit install
<sintre> say no to continue
<sintre> took me five minutres to figure it out
<sintre> so lil wierd easter egg ther e
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_systemdgenie build #1: FAILURE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_systemdgenie/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kolf build #162: FIXED in 17 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kolf/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_systemdgenie build #2: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_systemdgenie/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_discover build #75: ABORTED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_discover/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_discover build #76: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_discover/76/
<acheronuk> :D
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_systemdgenie build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 16 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_systemdgenie/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_systemdgenie build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_systemdgenie/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_systemdgenie build #3: STILL FAILING in 5 min 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_systemdgenie/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_systemdgenie build #2: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_systemdgenie/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_systemdgenie build #4: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_systemdgenie/4/
<clivejo> yippeee
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_systemdgenie build #2: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_systemdgenie/2/
 * wxl is a KDE developer now, too: https://phabricator.kde.org/D3634
<clivejo> well done :)
<clivejo> mhall119: is there anything you can do to help krita get accepted by the release team?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #11 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
<acheronuk> clivejo: #ubuntu-release topic "We accept payment in cash, check or beer"
<clivejo> so do I
<acheronuk> so do I
<clivejo> and the more time I waste on this the less I want to give
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> so do I, but you can get in trouble for getting me the last one XDD
#kubuntu-devel 2016-12-20
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #757: FIXED in 7 min 30 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/757/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #741: FIXED in 7 min 32 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/741/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #11: ABORTED in 2 hr 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kalarm build #35: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kalarm/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_korganizer build #39: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_korganizer/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kfind build #26: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kfind/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarm build #36: FIXED in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarm/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kfind build #20: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kfind/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_klickety build #100: FAILURE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_klickety/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kblackbox build #236: FAILURE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kblackbox/236/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knetwalk build #223: FAILURE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knetwalk/223/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcharselect build #283: FAILURE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcharselect/283/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knavalbattle build #100: FAILURE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knavalbattle/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kolourpaint build #42: FAILURE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kolourpaint/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kross-interpreters build #27: FAILURE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kross-interpreters/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_konsole build #201: FAILURE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_konsole/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcharselect build #42: FAILURE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcharselect/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #40: FAILURE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkdcraw build #48: FAILURE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkdcraw/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kaccounts-integration build #39: FAILURE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kaccounts-integration/39/
<sintre> damn thats alot of failures
<sintre> dev bot bring some good news :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #53: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cantor build #43: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cantor/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_cantor build #139: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_cantor/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #245: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/245/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konqueror build #35: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konqueror/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kopete build #38: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kopete/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_konqueror build #35: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_konqueror/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #159: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_umbrello build #138: STILL UNSTABLE in 54 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_umbrello/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kopete build #137: STILL UNSTABLE in 54 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kopete/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kproperty build #7: STILL FAILING in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kproperty/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdb build #7: STILL FAILING in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdb/7/
<DarinMiller> clivejo: Not sure if you saw my note last night, the new GPG key sans comment worked.  gbp-ppa built and signed successfully.  Thanks for the assist.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kalzium build #77: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kalzium/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalzium build #134: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalzium/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #39: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kstars build #186: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kstars/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdb build #11: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdb/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kproperty build #9: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kproperty/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_peruse build #31: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_peruse/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_krita build #16: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_krita/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kproperty build #11: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kproperty/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_peruse build #13: UNSTABLE in 38 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_peruse/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #47: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_print-manager build #219: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_print-manager/219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #319: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/319/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdb build #5: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdb/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_peruse build #27: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_peruse/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knetwalk build #224: FIXED in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knetwalk/224/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_konsole build #202: FIXED in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_konsole/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kolourpaint build #43: FIXED in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kolourpaint/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_marble build #71: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_marble/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkdcraw build #49: FIXED in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkdcraw/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kross-interpreters build #28: FIXED in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kross-interpreters/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #41: FIXED in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcharselect build #43: FIXED in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcharselect/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk build #173: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_klickety build #101: FIXED in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_klickety/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kblackbox build #237: FIXED in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kblackbox/237/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcharselect build #284: FIXED in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcharselect/284/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kaccounts-integration build #40: FIXED in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kaccounts-integration/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knavalbattle build #101: FIXED in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knavalbattle/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #160: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kproperty build #8: STILL FAILING in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kproperty/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdb build #8: STILL FAILING in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdb/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #234: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/234/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kreport build #11: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kreport/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #186: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk build #280: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk/280/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #58: STILL FAILING in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kreport build #9: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kreport/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #54: STILL UNSTABLE in 54 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #18: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #91: FIXED in 41 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk build #48: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #40: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kreport build #7: STILL FAILING in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kreport/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkipi build #113: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkipi/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mailcommon build #37: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mailcommon/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #59: STILL FAILING in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kexi build #19: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kexi/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #247: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals/247/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kexi build #22: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kexi/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #39: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kreport build #8: STILL FAILING in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kreport/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mailcommon build #38: STILL FAILING in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mailcommon/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_calligra build #37: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_calligra/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calligra build #35: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 47 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calligra/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kexi build #20: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kexi/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #61: STILL FAILING in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #62: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pimcommon build #27: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pimcommon/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calligra build #35: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 56 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calligra/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pimcommon build #28: STILL FAILING in 9 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pimcommon/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_calligra build #38: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_calligra/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calligra build #36: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 8 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calligra/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_knewstuff build #219: FAILURE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_knewstuff/219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knewstuff build #43: FAILURE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knewstuff/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeclarative build #45: FAILURE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeclarative/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_knewstuff build #220: STILL FAILING in 9 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_knewstuff/220/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeclarative build #193: FAILURE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeclarative/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi build #233: STILL FAILING in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi/233/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knewstuff build #44: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knewstuff/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeclarative build #46: STILL FAILING in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeclarative/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calligra build #36: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calligra/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeclarative build #194: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeclarative/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi build #234: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi/234/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knewstuff build #351: FAILURE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knewstuff/351/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemmodels build #54: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemmodels/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdiagram build #39: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdiagram/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #64: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-contacts/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knewstuff build #352: STILL FAILING in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knewstuff/352/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #65: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-contacts/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeclarative build #324: FAILURE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeclarative/324/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels build #147: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeclarative build #325: STILL FAILING in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeclarative/325/
<vip> hi ho
<clem_> hi everyone, kactivitymanagerd is obsolete in 5.8?
<clem_> ah no, I see it here, sorry, it's on our side
<clem_> ah, I know why.. ok, sorry for the confusion
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<soee> hiho BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey soee, how's things?
<soee> BluesKaj: grear as always :D
<soee> brb
<acheronuk> clem_: no problem :)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Heya :D
<clem_> small issue, python3-aptdaemon.pkcompat is absent in the PPA
<clem_> and uninstallable from xenial
<clem_> it depends strictly on the version of python3-aptdaemon found in xenial
<acheronuk> what is the absence braking for you?
<acheronuk> *breaking
<clem_> nothing that I know
<clem_> i.e. it's not a user issue, it's just a non-installable package
<acheronuk> that got removed as I had to backport a new aptdaemon for plasma-discover, and IIR the new version breaks/replaces on that
<clem_> yes aptdaemon does
<clem_> upgrade is smooth
<acheronuk> or something like that. the new version removes it anyway, so it is likely then to be uninstallable
<clem_> cool, just wanted to mention it
<acheronuk> I asked around at the time, and opinion was "yeah, that can go"
<clem_> ok
<acheronuk> great. as long as it's not an issue :)
<clem_> oh no, I just bumped into it when building the ISO
<clem_> it's not an issue at all during the upgrade
<acheronuk> yeah, something like that getting removed is best to check
<clem_> I tested aptdaemon after the upgrade when I noticed it being part of the PPA, so it's not impacting anything
<acheronuk> yep. it was more than I really wanted to backport, but to have new plasma-discover in there there was little choice
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeclarative build #195: FIXED in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeclarative/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeclarative build #47: FIXED in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeclarative/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeclarative build #326: FIXED in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeclarative/326/
<hateball> hmmm, such weirdness with chromium with 5.8.4 backport in 16.04... I run without kwin decorations, and when I fullscreen a chromium window it hides the window controls
<hateball> didnt do that in 5.7.5
<hateball> not sure where/what I should file a bug on
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace build #93: STILL FAILING in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace build #94: STILL FAILING in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knewstuff build #353: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knewstuff/353/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knewstuff build #45: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knewstuff/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_knewstuff build #221: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_knewstuff/221/
<Peace-> i have some hard time to install 5.8 in kubutnu 17.04
<Peace-> where are the info ? 
<Peace-> wth it was so easy years ago :D or ... i am getting old
<acheronuk> Peace-: plasma 5.8.4 has still got large parts of it yet to migrate from -proposed in 17.04, so it's not going to be easy to install right now.
<yofel> FWIW, you can enable -proposed, then you're back to installation stability from a couple years ago (which is usually not what you want)
<Peace-> yofel: :D yo yofel , tahnk you for the infos 
<yofel> ^^
<Peace-> yofel: btw i have 5.7 right now it's the last stable release?
<Peace-> i am gettin old : D 
<acheronuk> you could do the apt pinning mentioned here to do selctive upgrades from proposed
<Peace-> i have still 14.04 on my compute like primary system 
<acheronuk> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/EnableProposed
<Peace-> acheronuk: thank you but pinning is not my  way :D 
<Peace-> if it's ready it's ok if not i will stay with "stable" 17.04
<acheronuk> np
<acheronuk> Ok folks. I am a but stumped with this.
<acheronuk> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=373658
<ubottu> KDE bug 373658 in Folder "KDEInit could not launch 'konsole'" [Normal,Confirmed]
<acheronuk> debian's 16.04.3 package built in a VM fixes it.
<acheronuk> *16.08
<acheronuk> bug exists in Neon dev edition though, which is apps 16.12+git
<acheronuk> debian have a dbus patch in their 16.08, but the package seems to fix it whether that is applied or not
<acheronuk> rebuilding our 16.04.3 against newest frameworks make no difference
<Peace-> acheronuk: i have seen that on kate too here on 17.04
<Peace-> then i closed kate restarted everything was nice 
<Peace-> :S :D
<acheronuk> Peace-: yeah, well, on this one even restarting the PC/VM doesn't fix it. :/
<Peace-> i worked on my old plasma widget :D minimize maximize close buttons and they work somehow :d http://imgur.com/a/3573I
<clem_> acheronuk: there's a circular dependency between libqtgui4 and libqt4-declarative
<clem_> they both depend on each others
<clem_> they're in xenial though, not in the PPA, I wonder why this is an issue now and not before
<clem_> digging...
<clem_> :)
<dmj_s76> yofel: Any progress on the Kdenlive package not working on Ubuntu?
<clivejo> dmj_s76: whats wrong with the kdenlive package on Ubuntu?
<dmj_s76> clivejo: It's missing a dependency
<clivejo> on?
<dmj_s76> qml-module-qtquick-controls
<dmj_s76> Which means on standard Ubuntu, you install Kdenlive, attempt to run Kdenlive, and it crashes because it couldn't find QtQuick.Controls.
<dmj_s76> Ubuntu 16.10 only.
<dmj_s76> (Well, haven't tried Kdenlive on Zesty, but it works on 16.04)
<clivejo> !info qml-module-qtquick-controls yakkety
<ubottu> qml-module-qtquick-controls (source: qtquickcontrols-opensource-src): Qt 5 Quick Controls QML module. In component main, is optional. Version 5.6.1-3 (yakkety), package size 630 kB, installed size 2887 kB
<clivejo> !info qml-module-qtquick2 yakkety
<ubottu> qml-module-qtquick2 (source: qtdeclarative-opensource-src): Qt 5 Qt Quick 2 QML module. In component main, is optional. Version 5.6.1-7ubuntu2~1 (yakkety), package size 28 kB, installed size 241 kB
<dmj_s76> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdenlive/+bug/1634478
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1634478 in kdenlive (Ubuntu) "module "QtQuick.Controls" is not installed" [Medium,Triaged]
<clivejo> dmj_s76: do you know if this is still an issue in Kdenlive 16.12?
<dmj_s76> clivejo: I haven't tried the releases from kdenlive.org yet.  but the one packaged in the Ubuntu repos has a missing dependency.
<dmj_s76> clivejo: Are you suggesting we potentially see about updating the yakkety package to 16.12 while we're updating the package?
<clivejo> no no, just trying to figure out if that version needs it too
<dmj_s76> okay
<dmj_s76> I'll add the ppa to one of our machines and see.
<clivejo> yes, seems to need it
<dmj_s76> A number of people at the office have noticed the ubuntu repo's package has this issue and customers have reported it to us as well.
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> (Document) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/39okbPdD/file_1463.png
<clivejo> !ninjas
<ubottu> yofel, clivejo, acheronuk, tsimonq2, santa_: we need your attention!
<clivejo> nice easy job for someone ^^
<clivejo> I'm not about this evening, but will someone look into this?
<clivejo> and merge the change into unstable and zesty_archive
<clivejo> ok pushed it to unstable and zesty_archive
<clivejo> so it should make it into 16.12.0 release
<clivejo> but still needs SRU to yakkety
<dmj_s76> Thanks, SRU for yakkety would be much appreciated.
<genii> Is the bot accurate that KDE Applications version is 16.04 in Zesty, or has a later version been put in? 
<mamarley> genii: I think anything later than that will require Qt 5.7.1, which won't be in Zesty until January.
<genii> mamarley: ..and then I imagine backporting to Xenial (if even possible) would be even a few more months
<mamarley> Not sure, sorry.
<genii> mamarley: OK, thanks anyhow :)
<acheronuk> genii: we can do some apps and may satge what we can, but many are not possible due to missing qtwebengine and a broken gpgme in the archive
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> mostly PIM stuff which most people wont mind :P
 * genii makes more coffee and passes the mugs around
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Id ask for a whiskey but Im driving :(
<genii> Hah
<genii> There's a fairly technical question in #k about what would seem to be a wrong version of konsole in Xenial
<pedahzur> Cross-posting here as this appears to be a devel issue. Howdy! I'm running in to this issue: Running KDE 5.28.0, Qt 5.6.1. I'm trying to run shell scripts from menu items.  They worked before I upgraded to 5.28.0 (I think I was on 5.8.4 before). Now shell script menu items won't open, even though I have "run in terminal" checked.  Looking in .xsession-errors, I see that Konsole seems to error out with "konsole: Unknown option '
<pedahzur> qwindowtitle'."  @genstorm in #kde said I need to upgrade to 16.08.3 ("konsole-16.08.3 got ported away from kdelibs4support"), but there is only 16.04.3 in https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/backports/ for Xenial. Is there an upgrade coming? Any idea how a broken dep got through the build process?
<pedahzur> Should I open a bug here? https://bugs.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa
<acheronuk> pedahzur: see https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=373658
<ubottu> KDE bug 373658 in Folder "KDEInit could not launch 'konsole'" [Normal,Confirmed]
<pedahzur> acheronuk: OK, maybe related, but there is no mention of the error 'Unknown option qwindowtitle'.
<acheronuk> pedahzur: I think it is related, as I was testing a backported build of konsole 16.08.3 earlier, and it fixes this identical symptomed bug
<soee> o/
<acheronuk> hi soee 
<soee> ohaio :)
<pedahzur> acheronuk: Any idea how soon 16.08.3 will make it to https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/backports/ :)
<acheronuk> pedahzur: I don't know. we have been waiting for ever to do new KDE applications for 16.10 and now 17.04, but have been stuck due to not being able to do the large KDEPIM part of it, dues to no QtWebEngine in debian and hence ubuntu
<acheronuk> we could do a partial build of the apps stack, but that is somewhat unsatisfactory, though may come to that
<pedahzur> acheronuk: What happened to QtWebEngine?
<acheronuk> pedahzur: held by debian FTP masters as they were not sure if the could support security updates on it. it's chromuim based web engine and that sorta thing comes with frequent security issues, and honestly the whole things is HUGE
<acheronuk> I'm sure it will get there, but it's a struggle
<pedahzur> Oh...WebKit, yeah. I didn't know it got renamed QtWebEngine.  Or does QtWebEngine depend on WebKit?
<acheronuk> pedahzur: see: https://wiki.qt.io/QtWebEngine
<acheronuk> pedahzur: anyway, we shall see what we can do. maybe an out of sequence backport of a later konsole. maybe that revert to kio frameworks. 
<acheronuk> we just have to make sure that by doing changes like that, we don't break other things
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calligra build #37: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 7 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calligra/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_calligra build #39: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_calligra/39/
<blaze> not only security issues, qtwebengine 5.7 is extremely unstable and crashy even though it got a patch release
<blaze> however kdepim guys were always crazy and adventurous beyond limits :)
<pedahzur> blaze: see Akonadi. :)  I've upgraded to 5.x. I have gotten rid of "Can't delete message xxxxxxxx" errors, but I still get duplicate messages, and messages show up in the inbox even after they were moved by a filter. Siiiiiigh.
<pedahzur> Or I click into an inbox with no unreads, and I see two or three messages flash at the top, and then get moved by a filter...which will then have duplicates of those messages. :(
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calligra build #37: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calligra/37/
<efeciftci> Hi, may I make a request please? I'm using xenial and I'd love to upgrade my system with backports ppa but unfortunately my timezone, Europe/Turkey, is affected by that famous qtimezone bug and therefore I am hesitating to upgrade. Are there any plans to backport fixed qt packages as well?
<acheronuk> efeciftci: this bug? https://bugreports.qt.io/browse/QTBUG-53071
<efeciftci> acheronuk: yes, that one
<acheronuk> efeciftci: a fixed build by the ubuntu Qt team does exist for Xenial, that we may be able to copy over to backports.
<acheronuk> i.e. ttps://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/stable-phone-overlay/+sourcepub/6883405/+listing-archive-extra
<acheronuk> https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/stable-phone-overlay/+sourcepub/6883405/+listing-archive-extra
<efeciftci> acheronuk: actually I've seen the thread in which that ppa is mentioned on kubuntu-devel email archives earlier, thats why I'm here :)
<acheronuk> yofel: assuming no ABI breakage with those Qt builds in Mirv's Xenial overlay ppa, I guess they maye be safe to copy over? At least to backports landing to test?
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> we have this issue as well: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=366400
<ubottu> KDE bug 366400 in general "After upgrading PIM: Akonadi fails to start" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> we need to fix it
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> somehow
<acheronuk> efeciftci: this was my email https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2016-December/011049.html
<sintre> akonadi > buiggest memory hof on system
<sintre> hog
<acheronuk> ovidiuflorin: yofel uploaded a fixed akonadi to backports
<sintre> can we get rid of it ?  :)
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> sintre no
 * acheronuk would vote for killing akonadi
<sintre> :(
<acheronuk> but we can't
<acheronuk> just disable it if you don't use it
 * ahoneybun walks in
<sintre> it loads some 17 processes eating half my ram
<sintre> bizarre descriptions
<sheytan> what's the bioset process?
<sintre> 30mb for some background notetaking?
<sintre> ect.
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> run `akonadictl stop`
<sintre> its has 15 mb used for freakin birday reminders?
<acheronuk> sintre: do you use any of PIM that needs it?
<efeciftci> acheronuk: yes I've read it and the "proposal to release this weekend" thread as well - I've created a virtual machine to test the new packages in the weekend but unfortunately my digital clock widget and lockscreen started showing wrong hour after upgrading
<sintre> pim?
<sintre> use thunder bird ands firefox , for mail and internet surfing
<sintre> ovid> used command killed them
<sintre> thx
<sintre> nothing seems to be affected
<sintre> accept taking back 800 mb of ram
<sintre> except sry for my spelling challenges :)
<acheronuk> efeciftci: giime a sec, and I'll copy that Qt build somewhere for you to test in your VM
<acheronuk> don't want to put it in landing right now, as a lot of other testers may still have that enabled on real systems
<efeciftci> ok :)
<sintre> whoa thats impresive how much ram it can take now
<sintre> did the stop to see , was hovering around 900 mb
<sintre> once stoped
<sintre> started
<sintre> 1.4
<acheronuk> efeciftci: in https://launchpad.net/~rikmills/+archive/ubuntu/xenial/+packages
<sintre> all those proccesses combined take up half a gig atleast
<acheronuk> wont be avaiable until the build status goes to a green tick
<efeciftci> ok I'm adding the ppa in the meanwhile
<acheronuk> efeciftci: may not be able to until it publishes, at at the moment it's an empty ppa to your computer's apt
<efeciftci> I know, thats why I'm waiting to hit enter key
<acheronuk> wow. and that exceeds that ppa size limit of 2.0GB with just that one qtbase package!
<acheronuk> Qt team built it for all architectures....
<efeciftci> but I may need to go to sleep if it takes a bit longer, it is 00:38 here already
<efeciftci> I wish the time showed by clock widget (21:38) was correct at the moment :)
<efeciftci> ok, green tick has appeared
<acheronuk> yep. no errors on install.
<efeciftci> *21:38 appears on lockscreen btw - digital clock shows 18:38, which would be even better for me
<acheronuk> I would restart your VM
<efeciftci> I was simply planning to restart sddm once the upgrade was over
<acheronuk> would probably do just as well
<efeciftci> a new linux kernel update seems to have landed since my last vm launch, that is keeping apt still running
<efeciftci> I'll tell the results once I've restarted
<acheronuk> no hurry
<efeciftci> ok I'm back, sorry it took a bit longer than I expected
<efeciftci> after restarting sddm, login screen and digital clock widgets started showing the correct hour again
<acheronuk> so far so good
<efeciftci> 01:00 AM reported by login screen, digital clock widget, date command output from konsole
<acheronuk> I was fairly certain it would fix that. It's really whether it breaks anything else that concerns me, as there are a lot of other backported patches to fix other "issues"
<acheronuk> That should be fines as well, but have to be cautious with something as basic as the core QT libraries
<efeciftci> I'm well aware of that, everything is built upon them
<efeciftci> so maybe after a couple of weeks, when testers are done with backports-landing, testers can be notified again for an another incoming update
<acheronuk> efeciftci: well, I'll try to discuss with others over the next day or 2 if we can push that build into backports-landing for further testing, then if still ok into backports itself
<efeciftci> thank you :)
<acheronuk> efeciftci: yes, timescales may be shorter if appropriate, but basically yes
<acheronuk> efeciftci: you are welcome. pity we could not get that into backports originally, but if we delayed release for every bugfix update, we would never actually release anything at all.
<efeciftci> sure, I understand
<sintre> ok kinda silly lil thing , but is it probally that the kde wallet syastem is disabled by default on fresh install
<acheronuk> if you find issues, please report back on here, or on the mailing lists etc :)
<efeciftci> I'm happy with plasma 5.6.5 at the moment and I'll love using plasma 5.8 when it becomes ready
<efeciftci> I'll surely do
<pedahzur> acheronuk: CI/CD...every time master gets an update, the build system kicks off! :P
<acheronuk> pedahzur: what does sorry? our KCI?
<pedahzur> acheronuk: Just saying, we could have the builds kick off every time master gets an update, then we get updates every time there is a bug fix. I know...probably not feasible with as many moving pieces as we have, but it's a nice idea.
<efeciftci> I just love sticking with lts releases, so I don't get to see much bleeding-edge bugs that may get shipped with normal releases but if I happen to find any, I'll report :)
<pedahzur> At least not in kubuntu-backports.
<acheronuk> pedahzur: yeah, not really practical. A nightly build balances regular updates vs ability to actually do some work on stuff and trigger builds when WE want to, without finding loads of queued builds started by minor kde git changes
<pedahzur> acheronuk: I don't follow KDE release, so could very wrong, but I would assume we could safely build every time a tagged version number hits master.  Is that not the case? 
<efeciftci> acheronuk: thank you for your time, I think I should go for sleeping now
<efeciftci> have a good <insert your daytime here> :)
<acheronuk> efeciftci: I'm on GMT 
<efeciftci> evening/night then
<acheronuk> efeciftci: glad to help :)
<acheronuk> pedahzur: KCI doesn't really work like that. It's a development resource to test and develop our packaging, not where we stage new KDE releases to supply to people.
<pedahzur> Ah.
<acheronuk> they are still done manually, but often with help of the packaing we have done for KCI builds
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_discover build #78: FAILURE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_discover/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_discover build #79: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_discover/79/
#kubuntu-devel 2016-12-21
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #60: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #63: FIXED in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #68: FIXED in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #758: SUCCESS in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/758/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_trojita build #20: STILL FAILING in 7 min 16 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_trojita/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #48: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_breeze-icons build #236: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_breeze-icons/236/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze-icons build #315: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze-icons/315/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kreport build #12: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kreport/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kreport build #9: STILL FAILING in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kreport/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdb build #9: STILL FAILING in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdb/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kopete build #138: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kopete/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalzium build #135: FAILURE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalzium/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #320: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/320/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kstars build #187: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kstars/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdb build #12: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdb/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kfind build #7: FAILURE in 4 min 6 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kfind/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_muon build #37: STILL FAILING in 5 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_muon/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_frameworkintegration build #347: STILL FAILING in 7 min 28 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_frameworkintegration/347/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-gdrive build #9: STILL FAILING in 7 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-gdrive/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kopete build #39: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kopete/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdiagram build #40: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdiagram/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_trojita build #25: STILL FAILING in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_trojita/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_print-manager build #220: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_print-manager/220/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #92: FAILURE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_peruse build #32: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_peruse/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_marble build #72: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_marble/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_milou build #45: FIXED in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_milou/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_frameworkintegration build #200: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_frameworkintegration/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konqueror build #36: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konqueror/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_cantor build #140: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_cantor/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kleopatra build #49: FIXED in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kleopatra/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kfind build #21: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kfind/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kalzium build #78: FAILURE in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kalzium/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_print-manager build #74: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_print-manager/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze-icons build #51: STILL FAILING in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_breeze-icons/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_okteta build #132: STILL FAILING in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_okteta/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmailtransport build #114: STILL FAILING in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmailtransport/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kproperty build #12: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kproperty/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_discover build #75: FAILURE in 39 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_discover/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #81: STILL FAILING in 51 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #19: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cantor build #44: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cantor/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_konqueror build #24: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_konqueror/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #40: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_krita build #17: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_krita/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdb build #6: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdb/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #39: FAILURE in 41 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kio-gdrive build #9: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kio-gdrive/9/
<DarinMiller> attempting to add qml-module-qtquick-controls to the dependency list for kdenlive as per bug report clivejo posted.  Do I start with the kubuntu_unstable branch?
<DarinMiller> sry clive (did not mean to ping you).
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_muon build #38: STILL FAILING in 6 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_muon/38/
<DarinMiller> dang, clive beat me to it.... I thought he was out today.... oh well, next one.
<DarinMiller> Does each branch require manual update or is there a KA tool for that?
 * DarinMiller <knock> <knock> <knock> is this thing on.... nobody in the audience tonight....
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #161: STILL UNSTABLE in 54 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #40: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #55: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_konqueror build #36: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_konqueror/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_print-manager build #31: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_print-manager/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk build #49: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-gdrive build #10: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-gdrive/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_frameworkintegration build #348: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_frameworkintegration/348/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_trojita build #21: STILL FAILING in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_trojita/21/
 * DarinMiller is assuming some KA magic must happen as each branch has the same commit number for the kdenlive update.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze-icons build #316: STILL FAILING in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze-icons/316/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_breeze-icons build #237: STILL FAILING in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_breeze-icons/237/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_frameworkintegration build #201: STILL FAILING in 9 min 24 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_frameworkintegration/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kproperty build #10: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kproperty/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalzium build #136: STILL FAILING in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalzium/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkipi build #114: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkipi/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_peruse build #28: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_peruse/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kfind build #27: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kfind/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kreport build #10: STILL FAILING in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kreport/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_marble build #56: STILL UNSTABLE in 57 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_marble/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_trojita build #22: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_trojita/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kfind build #8: NOW UNSTABLE in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kfind/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #246: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/246/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdb build #10: STILL FAILING in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdb/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kio-gdrive build #10: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kio-gdrive/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk build #281: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk/281/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze-icons build #52: STILL FAILING in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_breeze-icons/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_trojita build #26: STILL FAILING in 39 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_trojita/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kreport build #10: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kreport/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kexi build #20: FAILURE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kexi/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_discover build #76: STILL FAILING in 39 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_discover/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #40: STILL FAILING in 39 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkleo build #88: STILL FAILING in 39 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkleo/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kalzium build #79: STILL FAILING in 39 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kalzium/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kexi build #23: FAILURE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kexi/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_okteta build #133: STILL FAILING in 39 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_okteta/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmailtransport build #115: STILL FAILING in 39 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmailtransport/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #93: STILL FAILING in 40 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/93/
<mhall119> clivejo: sorry, I didn't see your ping the other day, what's going on with Krita?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk build #174: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kexi build #21: STILL FAILING in 7 min 28 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kexi/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #187: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #82: STILL FAILING in 50 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #248: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals/248/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #41: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwin build #90: STILL FAILING in 47 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwin/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kexi build #24: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kexi/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #38: STILL FAILING in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkleo build #89: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkleo/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kexi build #21: FAILURE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kexi/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_khtml build #146: STILL FAILING in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_khtml/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #155: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-common-internals/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kexi build #22: STILL FAILING in 9 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kexi/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #235: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/235/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #39: STILL FAILING in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_khtml build #147: STILL FAILING in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_khtml/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwin build #91: STILL FAILING in 43 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwin/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemmodels build #350: STILL FAILING in 6 min 17 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemmodels/350/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #95: STILL FAILING in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemmodels build #351: STILL FAILING in 3 min 31 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemmodels/351/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemmodels build #55: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemmodels/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #96: STILL FAILING in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels build #148: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_korganizer build #40: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_korganizer/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #66: STILL FAILING in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-contacts/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace build #74: FAILURE in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmenuedit build #45: FIXED in 42 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmenuedit/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #67: STILL FAILING in 48 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-contacts/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_khotkeys build #34: FIXED in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_khotkeys/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_korganizer build #29: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_korganizer/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace build #75: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #90: FAILURE in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace build #95: STILL FAILING in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #94: FIXED in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #91: STILL FAILING in 40 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #38: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #92: FIXED in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_discover build #80: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_discover/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace build #76: FIXED in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_discover build #77: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_discover/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace build #96: STILL FAILING in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace build #97: STILL FAILING in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace/97/
<clivejo> mhall119: nothing is going on with krita, that's the problem!!   It was split from calligra and is now a standalone source package which is being flagged up as NEW.  I can't get anyone on the release team to accept it :(
<clivejo> acheronuk: has there been any changes in the PIM stack recently
<acheronuk> changes how?
<acheronuk> changes where?
<acheronuk> be specific :P
<acheronuk> did something break?
<clivejo> kmail is very slow and not fetching my mail today
<yofel> that'll be akonadi
<clivejo> must have come with updates I did yesterday
<acheronuk> could well be akonadi. in kmail they started a port from foreach statements, to a for (.. : ..) format, and are only finishing that today, but I don't see how that would slow things
<clivejo> dunno, somethings up!
<clivejo> acheronuk: did you ask anyone else about that bd script craziness?
<acheronuk> not yet. got pretty much sidetracked yesterday. not really sure who to ask who would know what quite was intended anyway :/
<clivejo> wxl knows his way around a python I hear
<yofel> bd script?
<acheronuk> yofel: we were test staging apps to see what would happen. santa's scripts make a build-depends (bd) map
<acheronuk> but it was putting in lots of suspicious looking duplicates for some packages
<acheronuk> e.g. https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/+git/kubuntu-automation/tree/package-metadata/package-bd-relations/applications-zesty.json
<acheronuk> e.g. "akonadi-import-wizard": with "kf5-messagelib" repeated 5 times!
<acheronuk> or 6 even!
<yofel> hm, sounds like someone's using a list when he wants a set
<yofel> latter is unordered, but a wrap-and-sort would fix that
<yofel> OR you make a hashmap and just get one dimension later
<yofel> question is ofc. whether that actually matters and the control file code isn't already filtering this
<acheronuk> was not sure if the duplications would cause issues, so stopped at that point. was getting late at night anyway
<acheronuk> then got sidetracked with other stuff yesterday
<yofel> well, I consider that a bug as well, I'm just wondering what the actual impact is, of if it's just bloated data
<acheronuk> may run the scripts and git-buildpackage further on the affected ones later, to see in what way if any that changes the produced sources
<acheronuk> yep, was going investigate just that ^^^
<yofel> right, I'm impatient :P
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<acheronuk> I meant to do it yesterday, honest... XD
<yofel> honestly, it's a bug, why didn't you already fix it yesterday XD
<yofel> hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hi yofel
<acheronuk> damn. I shoudla thought of that :P
 * acheronuk tries to download enough python directly to brain
<yofel> if you stumble across a copy of ruby, send it to me
 * mamarley trips over a ruby and falls flat on his face.
 * mamarley gets up, looks around to see if anyone saw that, and then picks up the ruby and hands it to yofel.
<clivejo> brrrrrrr soooo cold!
<sintre> 66 her ein florida :)
<clivejo> send some heat to Ireland
<sintre> hehe , cold and wet there
<clivejo> yes
<clivejo> and I been power washing and lovely cold wind blowing the mist/spray/dirt around me
<clivejo> its 40 here
<sintre> hate off to ya there, well atleast you'll appciate that your heater works
<clivejo> but set to get colder with storm Barbara
<sintre> i'm just hopin the week goes by and i can get rid of all the junk wrapped in my closet
<blaze> I thought Ireland uses metric system and celsius :O
<clivejo> we do, but Im speaking to an American
<sintre> we need special consideration , we're somewhat celf-centered :)
<sintre> wolrd outside us? no way
<clivejo> I know better not to use Celsius, metric or "military" time :P
<clivejo> confuses them, bless their wee cotton socks!
<sintre> ubuntu
<sintre> er sry lol
<sintre> forgot the /join part of that
<yofel> FWIW, it was 0 here at 1700 as well
<clivejo> Germany gets cold?
<clivejo> I thought it was a furnace all year round!
<clivejo> mmmm cup-a-soup
<blaze> and we have nice mild and warm winter this year, it's always around 0
<clivejo> blaze do you know how kubuntu-drivermanager works?
<blaze> don't think so
<clivejo> its currently a bit broken
<clivejo> and needs to be modified to refresh the xapian index
<clivejo> if you don't do that it sits spinning on "Collecting Information"
<clivejo> LP 1530523
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1530523 in libqapt (Ubuntu Xenial) "kcm_driver_manager: Infinitely shows Collecting information" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1530523
<blaze> I don't even use proprietary drivers :p
<clivejo> I know, but you are good at coding 
<clivejo> thought you might be able to hack it to work!
<clivejo> by doing a "sudo update-apt-xapian-index" before running the driver manager it works fine
<yofel> wasn't that the broken dbus trigger? I thought that was fixed?
<yofel> well, we never fixed the broken dep on apt-xapian-index though
<yofel> as an sru I mean
<acheronuk> yofel: had some yesterday affected by the qttimezone bug by the qt version in backports https://bugreports.qt.io/browse/QTBUG-53071
<yofel> okay?
<acheronuk> they tested Mirv's patched version from the overlay ppa, which it put in a ppa of mine, and it fixed the issue
<acheronuk> so my Q is, do you think it is ok to start copying over some of those more recently patched qt component builds to landing for people with issues to test against?
<yofel> as long as the ABI is still the same, I don't see why not.
<acheronuk> that is my feeling as well, but I have to just ask the question.... ;) 
<acheronuk> I would also appreciate an opinion on this if possible: https://trello.com/c/PXvULJmW/248-fix-kde-bug-https-bugs-kde-org-show-bug-cgi-id-373658
<acheronuk> not too high impact, but seems more people that I imagined run bash scripts in a terminal from desktop icons
 * acheronuk has a empty pristine desktop
<acheronuk> no hurry. I'm off to find food and do some stuff anyway
<acheronuk> BBL :)
<yofel> I saw the talk about that, but I don't really intend to look into it before... monday? So you're on your own unless you want to wait that long.
<acheronuk> ok. I will ponder that then. may test kio with the revert somewhere. try to see if there are any knock on issues with that
<acheronuk> thanks
<yofel> meh, now you made me look at it anyway
<yofel> where the heck is -qwindowtitle even from? Qt5.7?
<yofel> someone obviously forgot some backwards compatibility here
<acheronuk> the author of the commit has been cc'd to the bug, so maybe they can rectify that
<yofel> and the commit message is rubbish, konsole 16.04 is qt5 and has -caption
<acheronuk> anyway... I do have to go for a bit.
<yofel> and I back to work
<clivejo> acheronuk: did you find out whats going on with kirigami?
<clivejo> anyone about?
<valorie> hi clivejo
<clivejo> hi valorie
<clivejo> how are you?
<valorie> good! it's sunny here today
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Hello
<clivejo> nice, we just got another band of rain coming over :(
<valorie> sunny Solstice morning
<clivejo> Hi Rick
<valorie> rain will come soon enough
<IrcsomeBot> * Sick_Rimmit Waves
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Got to dash as usual I'm afraid 😊
<valorie> hmmm, our Konversation didn't get updated?
<valorie> !info konversation
<ubottu> konversation (source: konversation): user friendly Internet Relay Chat (IRC) client for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.1-1ubuntu2 (yakkety), package size 989 kB, installed size 4084 kB
<valorie> [02:32] <Darkchaos> And btw do you know why there is no konversation-dbg in yakkety, only in xenial?
<valorie> konversation.kde.org says: 
<valorie> Konversation 1.6.2 released! (August 4th, 2016)
<valorie> Konversation 1.6.2 is a hotfix release that fixes an unfortunate severe crash condition that crept into 1.6.1.
<valorie> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/konversation/+bug/1635911
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1635911 in konversation (Ubuntu) "Konversation crashes on quit - please package latest version" [Undecided,New]
<valorie> duh, I already filed a bug
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> valorie: If it's not fixed, please add a Trello card
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> Are there any problems with backports ?
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> that blocks official news?
<acheronuk> soee: well, it's sorta out there. just not put it up in Neon lights yet
<acheronuk> gradually sorting through niggly issues
<wxl> clivejo: did someone say python?
<clivejo> yup
<wxl> whatcha need?
<wxl> sorry i've been not doing much lately but between back problems and my mother in law's issues i've been just under the gun
<clivejo> one of the KA scripts doing strange things
<wxl> got a bug report or any further details?
<clivejo> maybe acheronuk made a trello card
<acheronuk> nope. I got co-opted into Xmas shopping :/ 
<clivejo> you lucky dog
<clivejo> have fun?
<acheronuk> can't think of much worse
<acheronuk> no.
<clivejo> whats the script name?
<clivejo> can't remember :/
<acheronuk> this step https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/+git/kubuntu-automation/tree/README.ng#n83
<acheronuk> ka-update-metadata
<acheronuk> but that calls other scripts I think
<wxl> sooooooo
<wxl> what happens exactly?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I was gonna rewrite KA anyways :P
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I can read Python good too
<wxl> oh there you go, tsimonq2 will fix everything by tomorrow
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Absolutely
<acheronuk> wxl it produces amongst other files, a build depends relations map
<acheronuk> e.g. for app we were trying the other night https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/+git/kubuntu-automation/tree/package-metadata/package-bd-relations/applications-zesty.json
<acheronuk> *apps
<acheronuk> as you can see there, so some it is outputing odd looking duplicates for some packages
<acheronuk> e.g. "akonadi-import-wizard": with "kf5-messagelib" repeated 6 times as a dep
<wxl> six
<wxl> once you skip over libkf5pimcommon :)
<acheronuk> yep
<acheronuk> anyone using xenial backports and can test qtcreator?
<acheronuk> wxl: if you look at the other examples in that folder that got produced when we staged frameworks and plasma, I don't see dupe entries like that? 
<wxl> looking
<tsimonq2> If enough people want to join, you can listen to me ramble while I rewrite KCI and stage Qt 5.7.1 at the same time...
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: Am I clear to pause KCI until further notice so I don't have to muck around with other PPAs and such?
<tsimonq2> Wait
<tsimonq2> Don't we have that other PPA?
<acheronuk> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ci/+archive/ubuntu/stage
<tsimonq2> Yes that, ok, I'll use that. :)
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: So you still have that PPA from when you did it?
<acheronuk> has unstable as a ppa dep at the moment
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: nope
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: had to kill it to change my LP name
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: Argh ok, I guess I'll figure it out them
<tsimonq2> *then
<acheronuk> yeah, it's not really that hard figuring it out when you have done it before
<tsimonq2> Oh, hah, we have those other Qt packages in there...
<acheronuk> it's just the first time you try, it's a bit of a 'WTF?'
<tsimonq2> !info qtbase-opensource-src
<ubottu> Package qtbase-opensource-src does not exist in yakkety
<tsimonq2> !info qtbase-opensource-src zesty
<ubottu> Package qtbase-opensource-src does not exist in zesty
<tsimonq2> !info qtbase zesty
<ubottu> Package qtbase does not exist in zesty
<tsimonq2> Oh ffs
<tsimonq2> !info libqt5gui5 zesty
<ubottu> libqt5gui5 (source: qtbase-opensource-src): Qt 5 GUI module. In component main, is optional. Version 5.6.1+dfsg-3ubuntu7~2 (zesty), package size 4163 kB, installed size 15728 kB
<tsimonq2> Ah, ok.
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: We grab right from Debian, correct?
<tsimonq2> !info libqt5gui5 unstable
<ubottu> libqt5gui5 (source: qtbase-opensource-src): Qt 5 GUI module. In component main, is optional. Version 5.7.1+dfsg-1 (unstable), package size 4113 kB, installed size 15356 kB
<tsimonq2> ^^^^
<acheronuk> if they have it, yes
<tsimonq2> Welllll yes they do. :)
<acheronuk> pull-debian-source
<acheronuk> I think ^^
 * wxl scratches his head
<tsimonq2> O__o
<tsimonq2> Weird
<tsimonq2> wxl: Sup?
 * tsimonq2 puts on blaring music, just like the good 'ol days
<acheronuk> pull-debian-source qtbase-opensource-src
<acheronuk> pull-debian-source: Downloading qtbase-opensource-src version 5.7.1+dfsg-1
<acheronuk> :)
<wxl> looking at e.g. akonadi-import-wizard, i don't even find kf5-messagelib in the control file
<tsimonq2> valorie: Thanks
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: Eew! :/
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: Fine I guess that'll be something I look at... lol
<valorie> perhaps I added too many people, but y'all can easily remove yourselves
<acheronuk> wxl: kf5-messagelib is a source package name. the packages it builds are build deps of akonadi-import-wizard (or some of them)
<wxl> hm
<acheronuk> wxl: pasrt of the point of that map is so that the build retry scrip knows what source packages to wait on and retry and which to ignore when you run the retry script against the staging ppa or archive
<acheronuk> urgh @ typos
<wxl> um
<wxl> what repo does this live in?
<acheronuk> KA? here https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/+git/kubuntu-automation/
<wxl> no
<wxl> kf5-messagelib
<acheronuk> oh, ok so far it is only in KCI
<wxl> oh boo
<tsimonq2> https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/+git/kubuntu-automation
<tsimonq2> I think my branch name is clever.
<acheronuk> wxl: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ci/+archive/ubuntu/unstable/+packages?field.name_filter=kf5-messagelib&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=
<tsimonq2> "tsimonq2-playpen-medusa"
<tsimonq2> YOu look at it and it turns you into stone so stay away. XD
<valorie> lol
<valorie> looks all snakey
 * clivejo runs away screaming
<valorie> oops, I forgot clivejo has never seen a snake!
<valorie> the good St. Patrick drove 'em all away
<clivejo> he did indeed
<acheronuk> wxl: oh, wait. kf5-messagelib also in apps staging and the archive
<clivejo> every last one
<acheronuk> wxl: I was mixing that up with some of the new packages
<wxl> looking at build depends of akonadi-import-wizard, i find 6 packages built by kf5-messagelib
<wxl> so it sounds like it doesnt' deal with duplicates well
<acheronuk> seems so
<wxl> roughly it grabs a map of, for lack of better words, directories
<wxl> then walks through it
<wxl> for our purposes, it builds a "build_depends_map"
<wxl> using the build-depends of a particular source package
<wxl> and then builds the map directly from it
<wxl> doesn't seem to deal with dupes at all
<wxl> this whole thing is kind of confusing because it's doinng mutiple things
<acheronuk> indeed!
<wxl> not very unixy at all
<wxl> let me walk through this i guess
<clivejo> talk it over with Simon
<acheronuk> "get better at python" is reasonably high up my todo list. unfortunately it's become a very long list lately
<wxl> ugh
<wxl> now i'm having problems with sftp
<tsimonq2> clivejo: Good idea.
<tsimonq2> wxl: What you lookin at m8?
#kubuntu-devel 2016-12-22
<wxl> oic
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #759: SUCCESS in 8 min 12 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/759/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze-icons build #53: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_breeze-icons/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_frameworkintegration build #202: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_frameworkintegration/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkipi build #115: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkipi/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kproperty build #11: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kproperty/11/
<tsimonq2> Intial bootstrap started: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ci/+archive/ubuntu/stage/+packages
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdb build #7: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdb/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdb build #13: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdb/13/
<tsimonq2> !info libssl1.0-dev yakkety
<ubottu> Package libssl1.0-dev does not exist in yakkety
<tsimonq2> !info libssl1.0-dev xenial
<ubottu> Package libssl1.0-dev does not exist in xenial
<tsimonq2> !info libssl1.0-dev zesty
<ubottu> libssl1.0-dev (source: openssl): Secure Sockets Layer toolkit - metapackage. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.2g-1ubuntu10 (zesty), package size 3 kB, installed size 206 kB
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> So it looks like we need to backport libssl...
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> No, I mean openssl
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_breeze-icons build #238: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_breeze-icons/238/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kopete build #40: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kopete/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kfind build #22: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kfind/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdiagram build #41: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdiagram/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_trojita build #27: STILL FAILING in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_trojita/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_trojita build #22: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_trojita/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kproperty build #13: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kproperty/13/
<tsimonq2> But yeah, we need a newer openssl for Qt 5.7.1...
<tsimonq2> Before we take this new openssl out of KCI's repos, I want to consult with the Security Team to see how risky this is...
<acheronuk> backport to what?
<tsimonq2> Our PPAs.
<tsimonq2> Qt 5.7.1 won't build without it.
<acheronuk> ppas for what release?
<tsimonq2> Right now KCI but in the future, Backports.
<acheronuk> I doubt we will be wanting to put Qt 5.7.1 in backports
<tsimonq2> ...don't we need it for apps?
<tsimonq2> Unless we're sticking with Apps 16.04.3 for a while. :)
<tsimonq2> (or using the 5.6.1 one...)
<acheronuk> I would say we would be sticking with apps 16.04.3 and plasma 5.8 LTS for a while in Xenial backports
<tsimonq2> Ok
<acheronuk> And yakkety has too short a life to maybe worry overly about backports of much more tahn we have
<tsimonq2> When do you think we stop supporting Backports?
<acheronuk> just my opinion, but I think we have other issue to concentrate on
<tsimonq2> I mean, for Xenial.
<tsimonq2> I mean after 5.8 LTS cycle, we need to watch for any fixes and backport them.
<tsimonq2> But how long do we keep that up?
<acheronuk> for the 3 years I would say, at least for critical stuff
<tsimonq2> shadeslayer: How long did you guys keep up with Backports on Trusty after it was released?
<acheronuk> last trusty packages in updates ppa are Nov 2015
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> I would say backports lands only for latest short and latest lts
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> so when new lts is released stop backporting to previous one
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: so that was about 18 months for trusty, if you count the updates ppa
<tsimonq2> Ok, fair enough.
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: nothing much in backports for trusty
<tsimonq2> MAYBE 18 months.
<tsimonq2> Is 24 months a bit much?
<tsimonq2> I dunno, like acheronuk said, not a discussion for now...
<acheronuk> we can do what we like, so maybe not try to set an artificial time limit.
<tsimonq2> Oh, awesome, so the only difference between Zesty's and Yakkety's openssl is just adding the virtual package that Qt needs!
<acheronuk> if something in the future seems a good and not too disruptive backport, we can decided
<acheronuk> *decide
<tsimonq2> It builds off of Yakkety's which is a Whole Lot Of Security Patches.
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: Ok, fair enough.
<tsimonq2> It depends on how long Plasma 5.8 LTS is supported I guess?
<acheronuk> 18 months?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze-icons build #317: STILL FAILING in 6 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze-icons/317/
<tsimonq2> I mean, ok, let's look at the release schedule...
<tsimonq2> Because I'd rather stick with LTS on backports if at all possible
<tsimonq2> Perfect!
<acheronuk> well that is the sensible option, no matter the length
<tsimonq2> 5.8.9 LTS is scheduled for April 10, 2018!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kopete build #139: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kopete/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kstars build #188: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kstars/188/
<acheronuk> there you go then. release date of 18.04 (hopefully LTS) then
<acheronuk> and we can more or less switch focus then if that is what we want
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: We might need to do something like this -- have Xenial always be Plasma LTS and the regular Kubuntu (9 month) always have the latest Plasma.
<tsimonq2> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<tsimonq2> Let's discuss in January when Plasma 5.9.0 gets released.
<tsimonq2> IMHO it would be the best to do that if at all possible...
<acheronuk> but who knows? depends of schedules and resources, and they can change. we don't know what the kubuntu team will be like then
<tsimonq2> Exactly. We could have 20 more minions or we could barely be alive. Who knows? :)
<tsimonq2> (HOPEFULLY the former)
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: In fact, right now I see no reason why we can't backport apps 16.12 to Yakkety backports (but NOT Xenial!), as like I said, the openssl isn't that different, it's new software, and it's less of a Qt mess.
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: I'll send something to the ML in a bit, maybe?
<tsimonq2> Oh wait nvm...
<tsimonq2> We have the policy of "land in devel before putting it in backports" ^__^
 * clivejo thinks that policy may need looked at
<tsimonq2> Yes! :P
<acheronuk> indeed. have to be careful for LTS releases, as once it's there you can't pull it back, but for short 9 month support versions it may be an easier choice
<acheronuk> IF it's worth the work
<tsimonq2> I think it is
<tsimonq2> Absolutely!
<valorie> imo fixing openssl is a security issue and we should do if possible
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: well, it depends. little point backporting to a 9 month version when say it only has 3 months left
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_cantor build #141: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_cantor/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_print-manager build #221: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_print-manager/221/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk build #175: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk/175/
<valorie> acheronuk: sure, but we're supporting xenial for another year, almost?
<valorie> I mean Yakkety
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: Well when it hits the 3 month mark, we just tell everyone to upgrade if they want newer software!
<acheronuk> valorie: yakkety EOL = July 2017
<tsimonq2> ^
<valorie> ok, 7 months
<acheronuk> + I was talking theoretically, and not specifically about yakkety
 * sintre is gonna stay stubborn with 1604 till the end until new iso has new packages!
<valorie> imo worth it because it is a security issue
<valorie> and Konvi because it is a crashing issue
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: But I think we should backport to whatever the latest release. Doesn't matter how close it is to release, worth the effort imho.
<valorie> I might have to learn how to package!
<acheronuk> obviously security issues we deal with right until the EOL date
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: Because we may not always have the ability to upload to the devel release, not saying people would run that!
<tsimonq2> I think so, acheronuk.
<tsimonq2> valorie: Hop on the train with wxl. He's good at teaching. Like really good. :)
<valorie> perhaps after the holidays
<acheronuk> we are talking a bit at cross purposes here. I was mainly talking about major Plasma and apps releases
<valorie> having xmas eve here at the house
<valorie> etc.
<valorie> acheronuk: there I agree with you 100%
<sintre> have fun if your cooking guilt guests into doing dishes my mom is master at that
<acheronuk> security and major bugfixes are a whole other matter
<valorie> amen
<valorie> ya want the new, get the new
<valorie> don't expect the new, on the old
<sintre> he yi like new stuff on my old
<sintre> love the backports :)
<tsimonq2> But whatever happens, I'm all-time merge failure vanguard. :P
<valorie> sintre: backports is pretty much bugfixes
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: you mind if I look at the Qt builds while you are sleeping, during my morning?
<sintre> valorie > gave me new plsma
<valorie> sure, because of release scheds
<clivejo> wxl: getting anywhere with the script?
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: Absolutely (not, I don't mind, whatever ahhhh), go ahead. I'll post here before I go to bed what I've been up to and we can tag team. :)
<wxl> clivejo: if by that you mean am i about ready to pull my hair out, yes
<tsimonq2> wxl: Have you been working on this the whole time? :D
<clivejo> was looking more for an ETA
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: I may not get to them at all, but just didn't want to step on your toes should I have time and can see something I can clearly progress with
<wxl> well yes but i had to fix some other things along the way
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: Ok, let's keep communicated. :)
<wxl> i need to identify the point at which the actual probelm begins
<sintre> valorie > i'd love newwest of new but yakkity still is suer crashy in live envirmoment , so maybe super new way to go iso updated every two week :)
<wxl> it's a little unclear
<wxl> so i'm trying to unravel types and crap
<sintre> when i learn to do more than type sudo apt update i might help  :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #83: STILL FAILING in 58 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/83/
<tsimonq2> !info default-libmysqlclient-dev
<ubottu> Package default-libmysqlclient-dev does not exist in yakkety
<tsimonq2> !info default-libmysqlclient-dev zesty
<ubottu> default-libmysqlclient-dev (source: mysql-defaults): MySQL database development files (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.0ubuntu1 (zesty), package size 3 kB, installed size 9 kB
<tsimonq2> ffs
<clivejo> language!
<acheronuk> !language
<ubottu> Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<acheronuk> lol
<tsimonq2> For Freak's Sake
<tsimonq2> For Frank's Sake
<tsimonq2> For Feather's Sake
<clivejo> I heard what you said!
<tsimonq2> uh
<tsimonq2> uhhhhhhhh
<tsimonq2> :)
 * tsimonq2 runs
<acheronuk> ok. goodnight all I think. If I don't sleep. I won't be doing much tomorrow!
<wxl> um
<wxl> hahah
<wxl> weird
<wxl> i just ran a test and it didn't even print out akonadi-import-wizard
<wxl> ah but there's a whole bunch of kdepim stuff
<wxl> so it looks like git-clone-all didn't behave right but no matter
<tsimonq2> o/ acheronuk 
<wxl> cuz it has the problem
<tsimonq2> wxl: Ok, cool, now Fix It. :)
 * acheronuk goes ZZZZzzzz....
<valorie> dinner.....
<clivejo> shower ....
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_print-manager build #75: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_print-manager/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #42: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/42/
<tsimonq2> good idea clivejo 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_marble build #73: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_marble/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #41: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_krita build #18: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_krita/18/
 * clivejo smells of wet dog 
<tsimonq2> (not in the same one though :P)
<tsimonq2> I smell of sweat and long day...
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_frameworkintegration build #203: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_frameworkintegration/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_print-manager build #32: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_print-manager/32/
<tsimonq2> clivejo, acheronuk: I almost wonder if we should ask the Launchpad team to lower our build priorities on our nightlies (once holidays are over) to make sure we aren't stopping other people from building things...
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk build #50: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk/50/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> LP are adding resources, so unless they complain, I would say not
<wxl> ok i finally think i unraveled it
<wxl> now to figure out a solution
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze-icons build #54: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_breeze-icons/54/
<tsimonq2> Fair enough @acheronuk
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_peruse build #14: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_peruse/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #236: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/236/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-nm build #145: FAILURE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-nm/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kreport build #13: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kreport/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #49: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #20: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 43 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cantor build #45: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cantor/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_umbrello build #139: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_umbrello/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #56: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/56/
<wxl> got something but i'll be back with the implementation
<wxl> you'll have something tonight
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_trojita build #23: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_trojita/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #247: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/247/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi build #235: STILL FAILING in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi/235/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-nm build #46: FAILURE in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-nm/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_breeze-icons build #239: STILL FAILING in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_breeze-icons/239/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_trojita build #23: STILL FAILING in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_trojita/23/
<tsimonq2> wxl: :D
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_frameworkintegration build #349: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_frameworkintegration/349/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze-icons build #318: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze-icons/318/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #162: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kreport build #11: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kreport/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kimap build #175: STILL FAILING in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kimap/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_marble build #57: STILL UNSTABLE in 54 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_marble/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konqueror build #37: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konqueror/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #321: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/321/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_peruse build #33: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_peruse/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #188: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_konqueror build #37: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_konqueror/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-nm build #266: FAILURE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-nm/266/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevplatform build #101: FAILURE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevplatform/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_frameworkintegration build #350: STILL FAILING in 6 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_frameworkintegration/350/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_peruse build #29: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_peruse/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #41: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kfind build #28: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kfind/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_khtml build #148: STILL FAILING in 42 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_khtml/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_trojita build #28: STILL FAILING in 42 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_trojita/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-nm build #146: STILL FAILING in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-nm/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #84: STILL FAILING in 43 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kimap build #176: STILL FAILING in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kimap/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-nm build #267: STILL FAILING in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-nm/267/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi build #236: STILL FAILING in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi/236/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-nm build #47: STILL FAILING in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-nm/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevplatform build #102: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevplatform/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdevplatform build #95: FAILURE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdevplatform/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #249: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals/249/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_khtml build #149: STILL FAILING in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_khtml/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk build #282: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk/282/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwin build #92: STILL FAILING in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwin/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop build #66: FAILURE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdevplatform build #96: STILL FAILING in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdevplatform/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_grantlee-editor build #34: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_grantlee-editor/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mailcommon build #39: STILL FAILING in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mailcommon/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_konqueror build #25: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_konqueror/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdevelop build #57: FAILURE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdevelop/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop build #67: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop/67/
<mhall119> does upstream Krita even want to be in the archives? They already provide up to date AppImage and Snaps
<tsimonq2> o/ mhall119 
<tsimonq2> mhall119: Well if we want to include it on an image by defualt, well, yeah...
<tsimonq2> *default
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevplatform build #57: FAILURE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevplatform/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #39: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwin build #93: STILL FAILING in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwin/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdevelop build #58: STILL FAILING in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdevelop/58/
<valorie> mhall119: not just us, but Ubuntu-Studio
<valorie> this was an issue for them before Yakkety release
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mailcommon build #40: STILL FAILING in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mailcommon/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_korganizer build #41: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_korganizer/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevplatform build #58: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevplatform/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_korganizer build #30: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_korganizer/30/
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: Going to bed, I only have qtbase done, but Debian doesn't have it done either, so good luck... :)
<valorie> thanks for doing that, tsimonq2!
<tsimonq2> valorie: np :)
<tsimonq2> o/
<valorie> sleep well
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevelop build #40: FAILURE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevelop/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevelop build #41: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevelop/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #97: STILL FAILING in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/97/
<jfd5xte> Hello. Does anybody know if digikam is unmaintained now in Kubuntu?
<jfd5xte> I was wondering if anybody knew why digikam 5.x packages haven't yet made it into the distro. Thanks!
<valorie> !info digikam
<ubottu> digikam (source: digikam): digital photo management application for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:4.14.0-4ubuntu6 (yakkety), package size 2407 kB, installed size 10235 kB
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> jfd5xte: please file a bug
<valorie> it's possible someone started to package it and ran into problems
<jfd5xte> interesting. I haven't yet done this using launchpad before. Looking into it...
<valorie> easiest way is `ubuntu-bug packagename`
<valorie> much of the work is done for you
<valorie> if you tell me the bug number once you file it, I'll confirm it
<jfd5xte> wow this is all new. kewl
<valorie> it's lovely that you care enough to help out
<DarinMiller> jfd5xte: digikam 5.1 parked in the staging ppa in August, but somehow it never made it out.  The people who know a heck of lot more as to why are sleeping (or busy with homework).
<jfd5xte> Oh ok.
<jfd5xte> Should I still file a bug? I just created an account
<valorie> yes, file the bug
<valorie> please
<valorie> DarinMiller: !
<valorie> "somehow never made it out"
<valorie> ...
<valorie> we need better checking
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #98: STILL FAILING in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/98/
<jfd5xte> Ok, I just created Bug #1651942
<ubottu> bug 1651942 in digikam (Ubuntu) "Digikam 5.x packages not available in Kubuntu 16.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1651942
<DarinMiller> Yes, if I can ever learn enough to be useful, I will assist with the process.   But for now, work takes up to much of my time.
<DarinMiller> Thanks jfd5xte!
<DarinMiller> o^
<jfd5xte> \o/
<jfd5xte> Thank you valorie, DarinMiller
<sintre> anybody know a link toa simple explaination of grub loaders and boot loaders
 * valorie goes off to pile on!
<valorie> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<sintre> have a very interested asian guy who saw me help somebody in ubuntu know he really won't stop pmin me lol
<valorie> and thank you for your contribution, jfd5xte
<valorie> sintre: /mode sintre +i
<valorie> will stop the PMs
<DarinMiller> sintre: here are some older links but still mostly valid: http://www.howtogeek.com/114884/how-to-repair-grub2-when-ubuntu-wont-boot/
<DarinMiller> http://www.av8n.com/computer/htm/grub-reinstall.htm
 * DarinMiller is heading to bed...
<DarinMiller> Night all o/
<sintre> of course i ge tto line 8 of typing hwow i would explain linux to a child and my lil china man decides to quit irc
<sintre> well atleast it got rid of him lol
<valorie> please ask support questions in #kubuntu and not here
<sintre> ?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace build #98: STILL FAILING in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace/98/
<valorie> this is not a support channel
<valorie> that's #kubuntu
<sintre> well seem some lee way for a line or to of casual conversation but i guess , not
<sintre> and i apologise for sending you a msg
<valorie> sintre: we have separate channels for a reason
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemmodels build #56: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemmodels/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace build #99: STILL FAILING in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace/99/
<wxl> argh
<wxl> well
<wxl> clivejo: acheronuk: i would make a merge proposal but lp doesn't want to let me, so here's the code https://git.launchpad.net/~wxl/+git/kubuntu-automation/commit/?id=265051d5723d7e31fa9b709220a59b59805cd395
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels build #149: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kexi build #25: STILL FAILING in 8 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kexi/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdevplatform build #97: FIXED in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdevplatform/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevplatform build #103: FIXED in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevplatform/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevplatform build #59: FIXED in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevplatform/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-nm build #268: FIXED in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-nm/268/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-nm build #147: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-nm/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-nm build #48: FIXED in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-nm/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kexi build #26: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kexi/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdevelop build #59: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdevelop/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevelop build #42: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevelop/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop build #68: FIXED in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop/68/
<yofel> tsimonq2, acheronuk: FWIW, we had the plasma on xenial discussion a while ago already and back then the plan was to stick to 5.8. As you noticed people care less and less about the LTS backports as time goes on, so using anything other than the LTS is not in the interest of our backports users
<yofel> now that's about plasma, apps and qt5.7 is a different story depending on the amount of work it is
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1178: FAILURE in 2 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1179: FIXED in 3 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1179/
<shadeslayer> tsimonq2: there were scripts
<shadeslayer> I don't remember
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/0gAJ652w/file_1484.jpg Moon
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> shadeslayer: I mean when did you release what?
<shadeslayer> tsimonq2: in some PPA, again, don't recall
<yofel> backports were a lot easier in the past as there were less components
<yofel> qt4 was essentially one bundle, then there was the SC as one bundle, then the extra stuff
<yofel> so backports were usually done in a day or two with little adjustments.
<yofel> Support timeline was typically until the next LTS is out.
<clivejo> yofel: whats your thoughts on krita being snap only?
<yofel> EDONTCARE
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> We can't have it like that, we need it on an image...
<yofel> it sitting in NEW for so long isn't nice, but that happenes every now and then
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> We need a package in the archive!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_digikam build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 12 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_digikam/1/
<yofel> keep poking archive/release people close to FF
<yofel> and digikam isn't CI-able in it's current packaging format
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Oh?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> How's that?
<yofel> digikam git is *just* digikam. What we package is the SC which is digikam + showfoto + kipi-plugins + bundled libs
<yofel> there is a bundle git repo that can create the bundle, but you would have to make like another CI job that does the bundling, push that to a hidden repo on LP, then use that in the CI
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Ah ok
<yofel> or you create packaging repos for the CI, but that kind of defeats the point
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> How does one add different types of jobs to KCI anyways?
<yofel> either by hand (not recommended) or by adding it to the job list in the tooling and then running the update script
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> One of these days yofel, could you give me a walkthrough of how KCI is set up so I can submit patches? :)
<clivejo> yofel: I forgot about that!  Thought it was a victim of Haruld's rampage
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> With Ruby...?
<yofel> I should have time over the next 2 weeks for that. And we might want to shedule an evening to talk about CI anyway
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Eew Ruby...
<yofel> *schedule
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> yofel: OK, on a bus right now, any chance you could send a Doodle to the ML or at least here? :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_digikam build #2: STILL FAILING in 1 min 4 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_digikam/2/
<KurousagiMK2> Hi all, today kwin_x11 started crashing. When add sound and displayed on the screen icon's kwin crashing, someone else this happening?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> What version of Kubuntu are you running?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Do you have Backports enabled?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> When did this start?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> When is the last time you updated your system?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> :)
<yofel> and this is not a support channel, #kubuntu please
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Well yeah, but answer those questions there please. :)
<acheronuk> I have a feeling KurousagiMK2 has the KCI repo enabled, from what they said in #kde the other day
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Eek!
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Whyyyyyyyyy?
<KurousagiMK2> Kubuntu 17.04 +KCI
<KurousagiMK2> kwin_x11-20161222-143029.kcrash.txt -> https://paste.kde.org/pbslt49ub
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> We do not support the KCI ppa, it's extremely unstable...
 * clivejo looks at tsimonq2
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I would suggest using ppa-purge or even reinstalling. :)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> clivejo: Hey now. :P
<clivejo> this is -devel
<clivejo> KCI is devel
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> But do any Kubuntu developers ACTUALLY use that PPA?
<clivejo> libc
<clivejo> yes, I do
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Just saying...
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Oh?
<acheronuk> tsdgeos: in a VM here. to test
<clivejo> acheronuk: has it on VM too
<yofel> libc is the raise, line 30 is the crash
<acheronuk> Simin I mean
<acheronuk> *Simon...
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> clivejo: Max must have turned you mad! :O
<clivejo> tsimonq2: Ive always run +1 stuff
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Me too but not the KCI ppa!
<acheronuk> https://cgit.kde.org/kwin.git/commit/?id=6383f8304711719fe22371474138efc144adc750
<clivejo> KurousagiMK2: I think that needs to go upstream
<clivejo> I can't see mgraesslin online at the moment
<clivejo> KurousagiMK2: is there anything that triggers that crashing?
<clivejo> adding/removing monitors?
<acheronuk> well, Neon dev git-unstable is pretty much the same and people run that, but you still have to expect frequent breakages while code is WIP
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_digikam build #1: FAILURE in 9 min 8 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_digikam/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_digikam build #3: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_digikam/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_digikam build #1: FAILURE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_digikam/1/
<KurousagiMK2> ‎‎clivejo:‎ only adds sound, appears OSD -> crash
<acheronuk> well, Martin Gräßlin is clearly making some changes to the OSD system in git, so until complete and tested bugs/crashes in that quite possible
<acheronuk> https://cgit.kde.org/kwin.git/log/
<KurousagiMK2> understood
<clivejo> He might be away for the holidays
<clivejo> mhall119: from my understanding they want to be in the archive, but they want the latest bug fix versions.  I don't think they are very happy about the version in the achives being so old
<clivejo> !info krita zesty
<ubottu> krita (source: calligra): pixel-based image manipulation program for the Calligra Suite. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.9.11-0ubuntu3 (zesty), package size 8254 kB, installed size 32415 kB
<clivejo> 2.9.11 compared to latest which is 3.1
<clivejo> 2.9.11 was released on 3rd Feb 2016
<clivejo> 3.1 on the 14th December
<yofel> uploading a calligra without the krita binary might help too (and any files removed from other packages)
<yofel> also, britney might need an easy hint for the binary package takeover for the migration
<tsdgeos> acheronuk: you scared me with that typo D:
<acheronuk> tsdgeos: whoops. sorry. tab completing the wrong nick there!
<mhall119> clivejo: well that's the blessing and curse of the archives isn't it? You get frozen in time
<mhall119> clivejo: what's the bug # for getting the new package uploaded?
<mhall119> is it in debian?
<lmnet> Hi everybody. I'm Kubuntu 16.04 user and today I have updated plasma to 5.8 version: http://kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-and-linux-mint-doing-plasma-5-8-testing/ After upgrade I have tried to run vlc player, but it failed with segfault. I captured valgrind log, but I don't know how to report this issue correctly. There is no link in the news to bugtracker or
<lmnet> something like that. Can somebody help me with issue reporting?
<clivejo> mhall119: Its not new per se, its a split from calligra.
<clivejo> !info krita unstable
<ubottu> Package krita does not exist in unstable
<clivejo> !info calligra unstable
<ubottu> calligra (source: calligra): extensive productivity and creative suite. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.9.11+dfsg-4 (unstable), package size 41 kB, installed size 155 kB
<yofel> it's been sitting in debian NEW for some 3 months too now
<clivejo> hi mariogrip
<clivejo> long time no see!
<mariogrip> clivejo: Hey! yeah been a long time. We should do the party again soon! haven't seen any notification about it so i assumes it got shut down or on halt?  
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Hai :D
<clivejo> I heard something about Google changing the events thingie
<acheronuk> lmnet: did you use backport or backport-landing?
<lmnet> acheronuk: I'm using backport-landing.
<acheronuk> lmnet: that has a test build of qt in it to fix a timezone bug at the moment. the updates are all actually now in ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<acheronuk> lmnet: hmm.. the new Qt does seem to segfault VLC!
<acheronuk> typical. fix one bug and another pops up!
<BluesKaj> is 17.04 no longer using .bashrc or .bash_aliases. none of my aliases are working , receivibg errors about wrong syntax 
<lmnet> acheronuk: your vlc crashes too?
<acheronuk> lmnet: yep. just tried it. it's fine with the qtbase in ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports though
<lmnet> acheronuk: so, what should I do with this? Report a bug somewhere?
<acheronuk> lmnet: I shall try a rebuilt VLC in a bit, but if you want VLC to work right now you'll need to downgrade qtbase to the verion in just 'backports'
<acheronuk> lmnet: you can, report a bug here if you like https://bugs.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa but I am looking at this.
<lmnet> ok, thx. I can wait
<acheronuk> lmnet: going to upload a rebuild of VLC in another ppa soon. may fix it. may not. but if you are about I will post a link to test 
<lmnet> ok
<clivejo> hi marco-parillo
<marco-parillo> Good day, clivejo 
<soee> kubuntu will use custom menu icon now after it changed ?
<soee> *it changed in Plasma
<yofel> it changed?
<soee> yofel: http://embra.edinburghlinux.co.uk/~jr/tmp/plasma.png
<soee> todays commit 
<soee> there was a talk on ml also
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Sweet! Awesome wallpaper!
<yofel> well, putting the plasma logo there is at least consistent with the branding
<yofel> but that might be a nice point to put something else there
<yofel> and we need a login wallpaper, this blue is driving me crazy
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Yep, let's do it!
<soee> maybe we could talk to someone from vdg to create kubuntu login, menu artwork ?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I'm pestering my go-to guy now.
<IrcsomeBot> VikingRedwolf was added by: tsimonq2
<soee> the new logo: http://i.imgur.com/EvfRgz0.jpg
<genii> Hm, yellow
<clivejo> I thought it looked sickly at the start
<clivejo> but its growing on me
<acheronuk> lmnet: vlc rebuild didn't seem to make a difference, so doing one of QT instead
<acheronuk> clivejo wxl: result of running the metadata update script after wxl's fix https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/+git/kubuntu-automation/commit/?id=bd4c6d96bc8d7f788ff3c920e568602f357084fb
<acheronuk> started with files removed, do that is basically the diff between the faulty result, and a fresh one from scratch
<lmnet> acheronuk: looks like vlc or qt bug
<acheronuk> lmnet: well, to fix the qt timezone bug, I imported a pre-done Qt build from a ubuntu test ppa that had the fix I wanted. BUT it came with some other changes/patches that may be causing that issue with VLC
<acheronuk> or exposing a VLC bug
<lmnet> also, non-qt vlc interface works fine
<acheronuk> lmnet: so, I'm doing a rebuild of the Qt build in normal backports that worked fine for me with VLC, but just adding the timezone patch. nothing else.
<acheronuk> lmnet: so I'm hoping that will fix the timezone bug, but not break VLC
<wxl> acheronuk: tl;dr yay it works :)
<acheronuk> wxl: seems so. :) what's more, I understand what you did!
<wxl> acheronuk: miraculous XD
<wxl> i'm kind of wondering if i shouldn't add a comment in there
<wxl> it's a bit "clever"
<wxl> i'm going to do that
<wxl> and just push to ka, skipping the mp which apparently lp doesn't want me to do anyways
<wxl> there
<wxl> now i feel better
<yofel> ah, you can't do MPs personal repositories, only for ones that belong to a project
<yofel> kind of annoying
<wxl> but ka is not a personal repo is it?
<yofel> it is
<yofel> personal to the team
<wxl> then how have i done this before???
<yofel> I would like to know that as well if you did it o.O!
<wxl> heh
<wxl> maybe i haven't
 * wxl shrugs
<acheronuk> wxl: I think you just sent an email to the -devel list with a link to the branch you were requesting to be merged?
<wxl> acheronuk: ah that's right. i forgot about that!
<wxl> stupid.
<acheronuk> lmnet: can you try the Qt build here? https://launchpad.net/~rikmills/+archive/ubuntu/staging3
<acheronuk> I'm afraid if you have Qt from the landing ppa, you'll need to downgrade packages. sorry
<acheronuk> soee: that logo is hardly new?
<soee> ne w?
<acheronuk> but now official I suppose?
<soee> seems so
<wxl> /ud
<wxl> oops
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: I didn't get around to touching Qt 5.7.1 in the end :/
<acheronuk> having enough hassle with Qt 5.6 failing builds on me!
 * clivejo puts on his VLC hat and dances in front of acheronuk
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Lol
<acheronuk> Grrr....
<valorie> that is one craaaaaazy hat!
<clivejo> acheronuk: did it build?
<acheronuk> VLC? yes, but didn't fix the issue.
<acheronuk> so cherry picked the timezone patch for QT.
<clivejo> oh
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> *Qt
<clivejo> Q Tea
 * clivejo runs
<acheronuk> which built fine in my ppa, but weirdly failed on i386 in the staging ppa
<wxl> oh i guess i misplaced my "down boy"
<clivejo> no, thats reserved for Simon being a "dirty" dog
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Heh
#kubuntu-devel 2016-12-23
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kolf build #166: FAILURE in 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kolf/166/
<clivejo> wxl: in the script gbp-ppa, it now seems to check the git branch you are in
<clivejo> however, there are occasions I want to run it in kubuntu_unstable and it wont let me
<clivejo> would you take a look?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #760: UNSTABLE in 7 min 34 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/760/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #744: UNSTABLE in 7 min 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/744/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kreport build #11: STILL FAILING in 8 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kreport/11/
<acheronuk> clivejo: think this is the commit? https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/+git/kubuntu-automation/commit/?id=35eb222d6b607f15d0f127e989eddb3bb7a4ce6c
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kapptemplate build #265: FAILURE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kapptemplate/265/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #332: FAILURE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1/332/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdf build #111: FAILURE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdf/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_prison build #28: FAILURE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_prison/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdesdk-thumbnailers build #57: FAILURE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesdk-thumbnailers/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktimer build #221: FAILURE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktimer/221/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjsembed build #52: FAILURE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjsembed/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwrited build #316: FAILURE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwrited/316/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kontactinterface build #264: FAILURE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kontactinterface/264/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kanagram build #273: FAILURE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kanagram/273/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kproperty build #12: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kproperty/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdb build #8: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdb/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kproperty build #14: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kproperty/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdb build #14: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdb/14/
<wxl> clivejo: https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/+git/kubuntu-automation/tree/git-buildpackage-ppa#n118 :/
<clivejo> is there an option I could pass to ignore that?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdev-php build #41: FAILURE in 8 min 1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdev-php/41/
<wxl> judging by the note alone, i'm guessing not
<wxl> let me try to understand exactly what's going on here
<wxl> ahh
<wxl> yes you can
<wxl> set kubuntu-check-valid-branch off https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/+git/kubuntu-automation/tree/conf/defaultrc#n65
<clivejo> wxl: I mean in this block - https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/+git/kubuntu-automation/tree/git-buildpackage-ppa#n35
<wxl> clivejo: no. no argument. you can only tweak the config file.
<clivejo> could you add an option/argument to ignore the branch
<clivejo> and just do what I ask it to do
<wxl> sure
<wxl> it'd be just a matter of adding another argument and then having that config check alternately check the arg
<clivejo> does it affect any logic later on?
<wxl> i can drum something up and push it to my branch
<wxl> given that the config has an option to allow for that i doubt it
<wxl> and if i'm reading this correct it seems that the end result here is merely putting the source package in an upload area
<wxl> so even if it does break something (which again i seriously doubt) it should have no dramatic effect
<clivejo> ok
<wxl> want me to drum something up for you?
<clivejo> please, if you can
<clivejo> Im having to create branches locally for it to run
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdiagram build #42: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdiagram/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kopete build #41: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kopete/41/
<wxl> there you go clivejo https://git.launchpad.net/~wxl/+git/kubuntu-automation/commit/?id=295a97269c97f1069476181e0c506d1735d12baf
<wxl> bah that extra "to" will make tsimonq2 livid. we should keep it.
<clivejo> do we need --checkbranch?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kfind build #23: FIXED in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kfind/23/
<clivejo> that should be default behaviour, unless someone decides to override
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kstars build #189: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kstars/189/
<wxl> this follows the behavior of the lintian switch
<wxl> which, if nothing's done, will get the default config
<clivejo> oh 
<wxl> run-lintian is set to on as default
<wxl> just as kubuntu-check-valid-branch is set to on
<clivejo> I'm no good with python programming
<clivejo> so don't even try!
<wxl> well even if you were you'd have to figure out what he's doing :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk build #176: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk/176/
<wxl> to answer you more clearly:
<clivejo> my memory is rubbish
<wxl> if you do nothing, it will automatically check the branch
<clivejo> which makes reading and understanding code very difficult
<wxl> if you change your conf file so that it doesn't, then it will automatically NOT check the branch
<wxl> regardless of what you do in your conf file, explicitly using --nocheckbranch or --checkbranch will always trump everything
<wxl> which is how unixy stuff is supposed to work, so that's Good™ :)
<clivejo> I see
<clivejo> wxl: have you zesty installed?
<wxl> um no 
 * wxl added a comment to the defaultrc
<DarinMiller> Hey all o/
<wxl> hey DarinMiller 
<wxl> long time no see
<clivejo> Hi DarinMiller
<DarinMiller> clivejo: I have zesting installed if something needs tessted.
<DarinMiller> that would be zesty....
<clivejo> DarinMiller: do you know of the Konversation crash bug?
<clivejo> LP: 1635911
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1635911 in konversation (Ubuntu Zesty) "Konversation crashes on quit - please package latest version" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1635911
<DarinMiller> yes
<clivejo> could you check it is still crashing
<DarinMiller> rebooting to check brb....
<clivejo> then install version 1.6.2 from my PPA here - https://launchpad.net/~clivejo/+archive/ubuntu/zesty/
<clivejo> oh hes gone
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kfind build #9: FIXED in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kfind/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kopete build #140: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kopete/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_cantor build #142: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_cantor/142/
<DarinMiller> clivejo: do I need to enable staging applications or any other ppa?
<clivejo> then install version 1.6.2 from my PPA here - https://launchpad.net/~clivejo/+archive/ubuntu/zesty/
<clivejo> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:clivejo/zesty
<clivejo> sudo apt-get update
<clivejo> sudo apt-get install konversation
<DarinMiller> brb...
<DarinMiller> Fixed and now i am able to add other channels.
<clivejo> no crashing?
<DarinMiller> nope
<DarinMiller> working perfectly
<wxl> now go fix ubiquity, clivejo 
<wxl> XD
<DarinMiller> Used to have to select the server to avoid the crash.  Now selecting the top level and clicking edit no longer crashes either.
<clivejo> DarinMiller: great, thanks for double checking that
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #237: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/237/
<DarinMiller> np
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konqueror build #38: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konqueror/38/
<clivejo> wxl: :P
<clivejo> SRU konversation
<clivejo> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<wxl> yes dear
<clivejo> good boy!
<clivejo> not sure if you can convert the current bug to an SRU or need to open a new one
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #21: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 37 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/21/
<wxl> hm
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #43: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/43/
<wxl> does this count as a "new upstream microrelease?"
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kiriki build #44: FAILURE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kiriki/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_user-manager build #50: FAILURE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_user-manager/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #322: FAILURE in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/322/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #42: FAILURE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaccessible build #145: FAILURE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaccessible/145/
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Konversation 1.6.2 is a hotfix release that fixes an unfortunate severe crash condition that crept into 1.6.1."
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> bug fix release
<wxl> k
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio-gdrive build #16: FAILURE in 4 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio-gdrive/16/
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/konversation/1.6.2-0ubuntu1
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kreport build #12: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kreport/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdev-php build #42: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdev-php/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kreport build #14: FAILURE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kreport/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_peruse build #34: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_peruse/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #163: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_print-manager build #33: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_print-manager/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kreport build #12: FAILURE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kreport/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdev-php build #42: FAILURE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdev-php/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_peruse build #15: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_peruse/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kapptemplate build #266: FIXED in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kapptemplate/266/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cantor build #46: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cantor/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwrited build #317: FIXED in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwrited/317/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_prison build #29: FIXED in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_prison/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #333: FIXED in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1/333/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjsembed build #53: FIXED in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjsembed/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdesdk-thumbnailers build #58: FIXED in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesdk-thumbnailers/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kontactinterface build #265: FIXED in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kontactinterface/265/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #248: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/248/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdf build #112: FIXED in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdf/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktimer build #222: FIXED in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktimer/222/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_konqueror build #38: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_konqueror/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_print-manager build #222: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_print-manager/222/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk build #51: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kanagram build #274: FIXED in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kanagram/274/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kreport build #15: STILL FAILING in 8 min 31 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kreport/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kreport build #13: STILL FAILING in 8 min 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kreport/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konversation build #16: FAILURE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konversation/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #57: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #50: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kfind build #29: FIXED in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kfind/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_marble build #74: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_marble/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #189: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdev-php build #43: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdev-php/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_konversation build #16: FAILURE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_konversation/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_konversation build #16: FAILURE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_konversation/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-php build #41: FAILURE in 6 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-php/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_frameworkintegration build #204: STILL FAILING in 5 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_frameworkintegration/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaccessible build #146: FIXED in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaccessible/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_konversation build #17: STILL FAILING in 5 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_konversation/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #42: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_user-manager build #51: FIXED in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_user-manager/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio-gdrive build #17: FIXED in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio-gdrive/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_peruse build #30: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_peruse/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkipi build #116: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkipi/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #43: FIXED in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_marble build #58: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 5 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_marble/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konversation build #17: STILL FAILING in 9 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konversation/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kiriki build #45: FIXED in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kiriki/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-php build #42: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-php/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_frameworkintegration build #205: STILL FAILING in 5 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_frameworkintegration/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_konversation build #17: STILL FAILING in 8 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_konversation/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #42: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #250: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals/250/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #323: NOW UNSTABLE in 51 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/323/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_krita build #19: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_krita/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi build #237: STILL FAILING in 50 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi/237/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk build #283: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk/283/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_frameworkintegration build #351: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_frameworkintegration/351/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_frameworkintegration build #352: STILL FAILING in 4 min 33 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_frameworkintegration/352/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi build #238: STILL FAILING in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi/238/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @wxl, I WILL BURN YOU WITH FIRE. :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels build #150: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #65: FAILURE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/65/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Should I use the commit message "SOMEBODY didn't pass 4th grade literacy" or "SOMEBODY doesn't know how to check for typos"? :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #62: FAILURE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #66: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_korganizer build #42: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_korganizer/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #63: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #99: STILL FAILING in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwin build #94: STILL FAILING in 43 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwin/94/
<lmnet> acheronuk: unfortunately, I can't downgrade from backports-landing. I need plasma 5.8 because I have some problems with multimonitor configuration with plasma <5.8.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> It's already landed into Backports
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> So you'll be fine. :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #100: STILL FAILING in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/100/
<valorie> clivejo: sorry, was out for awhile
<valorie> now installed: 1.6.2-0ubuntu1 -- all good! thank you for fixing
<valorie> should I also test kdeconnect from your PPA?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwin build #95: STILL FAILING in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwin/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemmodels build #57: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemmodels/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #70: FAILURE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/70/
<[Relic]> yay! turning off the allow programs to override compositing fixed that annoyance
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #71: STILL FAILING in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/71/
<wxl> aw shoot
<wxl> what's the stupid password for the notes?
<wxl> ah kde identiy
<wxl> sheesh
<wxl> thank god for grep
<valorie> we need to move those notes
<wxl> that'd be good
<valorie> notes.kde.org is moving
<valorie> I mean dying
<wxl> oh noes
<valorie> we have phab now
<valorie> which actually I need to write an email about
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace build #100: STILL FAILING in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace/100/
<wxl> man i love stockhausen
<valorie> the music?
<wxl> yep
<valorie> you never fail to surprise me
<wxl> hehehe
<wxl> don't be too surprised. stockhausen was a major influence of aphex twin who i was listening to earlier.
<wxl> i have a grand love for the avant-garde of all forms
<wxl> i had a radio show on the local college station. citing the local newspaper with a nod to the sex pistols, i called it "nevermind the register guard, here's the avant-garde"
<valorie> lol
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace build #101: STILL FAILING in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace/101/
<acheronuk> lmnet: I said downgrade the qt packages, not the whole ppas.
<acheronuk> i.e. to these packages https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-011-deletedppa/+build/10491543
<acheronuk> whatever ones of those you have installed
<wxl> arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgh
<wxl> Rejected:
<wxl> Unable to find distroseries: yakkety-amd64
<acheronuk> wxl??
<wxl> whaaaat?
<wxl> oh
<wxl> wait, i think i see why
<wxl> weiiird
<acheronuk> lmnet: if you have trouble downgrading, try to catch me late afternoon or evening time on there (UK time) and I'll help you do it
<acheronuk> *on here
<acheronuk> wxl: sbuild target and distro series mixed up?
<wxl> yeah
<wxl> thank god for -j4 tho
<wxl> i guess instead of using -d i should use -c 
<wxl> for building to stick into a ppa with sbuild, is it ok to specify --source or does one need to debuild -S first?
<wxl> looks like --source is it
<wxl> tee hee
<wxl> adding all arguments except the nth one(s) to the end of a bash script → first convert to array (args=("$@")) and then just throw in ${args[@]:n} at the end
<wxl> ok i think (think) i finally managed to get something uploaded to my ppa if anyone wants to try testing the potential sru candidate of konversation in yakkety
<wxl> i warn you i went totally on my own on this one
<wxl> so might want to put it in a vm
<wxl> i'm way past bed time so night night
<wxl> https://launchpad.net/~wxl/+archive/ubuntu/kubuntu
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<clivejo> yofel: can this LP 1635911 be converted into a SRU, or do we have to create a brand new one just for the SRU to yakkety?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1635911 in konversation (Ubuntu Yakkety) "Konversation crashes on quit - please package latest version" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1635911
<yofel> clivejo: that already has a sru task?
<clivejo> does it?
<clivejo> it falls under section 2.3 New upstream microreleases ?
<yofel> clivejo: yes, but konversation will probably need a review it if has no auto-tests and there's more than one crash fix
<clivejo> also, there are two plugin's for kdevelop, were the source has been renamed, how do I get those added to our package list so kubuntu-devel can upload?
<clivejo> !info kdev-python yakkety
<ubottu> kdev-python (source: kdev-python): KDevelop Python Plugin. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.7.3-0ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 1696 kB, installed size 12696 kB
<clivejo> upstream are calling it kdevelop-python now
<clivejo> same with -php
<yofel> you have someone with >= MOTU upload it, wait for it to pass source and binary NEW, then add it to the seed and refresh the packageset
<clivejo> so stuck waiting for release team to approve it?
<clivejo> another krita
<clivejo> ah *beep* that for a game of billiards
<yofel> well, krita got accepted into debian experimental, so that might help
<clivejo> has it always been like this?
<yofel> well, it has been like this the last couple months. Before that we had 3 core devs, +2 motus, and from the former 1 was an archive admin, and one on the release team. Back then things were easier
<clivejo> :(
<clivejo> is there an alternative path?
<clivejo> maybe provide an addons PPA?
<clivejo> or extras or whatever the bike shedding team decide to call it!
<clivejo> PPA extreme
<yofel> the moment we add a PPA by default we go from 'flavor' to 'derived distribution'. We had that discussion months ago already
<clivejo> not much flavour going on at the moment
<yofel> hm, I love looking through old wtf articles, and considering that I had to reverse-engineer the CI, I now want to call it Codethulhu http://thedailywtf.com/articles/The_Call_of_Codethulhu
<yofel> how about  a job description of the "regular jenkins maintenance, paid in rubies" sort?
<clivejo> LOL
<clivejo> see they use Java too
<clivejo> it should all be re-written in Java
<clivejo> KCI.addProject("krita")
<clivejo> and it would do everything for us
<yofel> hm, that should already be a thing, just a tad less readable
<wxl> clivejo: not sure you read the scrollback but https://launchpad.net/~wxl/+archive/ubuntu/kubuntu
<wxl> clivejo: i couldn't get sbuild to drum up something reasonable so i ended up using pdebuild and that seemed to do the trick.
<wxl> tsimonq2: your homework— figure out how to use sbuild to build source packages (not binaries) for upload to a ppa. when i used --source it build BOTH, which lp won't accept.
<wxl> someone please change topic to read "Zesty Zapus Alpha 2 testing starts 24 Jan"
<wxl> i've emailed release team to say we're not doing it
<wxl> frankly, i don't think anyone's going to and that includes lubuntu
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @wxl, RTFM https://wiki.debian.org/sbuild#source_only_upload
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Why not Lubuntu?
<wxl> well
<wxl> (A) no one else is doing it
<wxl> (B) the timing is terrible for me (and others)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Yeah, not good timing...
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> wxl: Fine manual, ain't it? :)
<wxl> the problem is with early milestones SOMEONE needs to head up the whole thing
<wxl> i can't
<wxl> and xubuntu is out
<wxl> that leaves mate. and timing's bad for flexiondotorg 
<wxl> so i left a message to ubuntu-release to see if someone wants to pick up the torch
<wxl> budgie? XD
<wxl> tsimonq2: tl;dr you CAN'T do it with sbuild.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I totally think we can make it work if we push it back a week
 * wxl shrugs
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Right?
<wxl> not worth it for alpha 1
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> wxl: Sí
<wxl> tsimonq2: problem using dpkg-buildpackage is that (unless i'm wrong) requires you to be on the distribution you're building for. that's why i went with pdebuild
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> So I'm gonna torture myself and use Dvorak
<wxl> you're off school right?
<blaze> kgpg kf5 depends on akonadi libs :\
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/0ptMpfSJ/file_1506.jpg
<wxl> ew
<blaze> which means no kgpg 'til apps 16.12
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> wxl: debuild -s
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Wrong
<wxl> tsimonq2: yes debuild -S but that's not in a chroot, so same problem again
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> wxl: nope, bored in class
<wxl>  oh wow
<wxl> bummer
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Why is that a problem?
<wxl> well when you get a chance later check out ppa:wxl/kubuntu, specifically the konversation for yakkety. test it out for me?
* clivejo changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly computing | Zesty Zapus Alpha 2 testing starts 24 Jan | Support in #kubuntu | Plasma 5.8.3 X/Y Backports Landing | Apps 16.04.3 X/Y Backports Landing | FW 5.27 X/Y Backports Landing | Trello: https://is.gd/dGbmxV | QA links: https://is.gd/p7kblH | Package Docs (WIP): https://is.gd/zco9ne
<wxl> thx clivejo 
<wxl> off to work
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I have work, wxl
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Who uses Dvorak?
* clivejo changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly computing | Zesty Zapus Alpha 2 testing starts 24 Jan | Support in #kubuntu | Plasma 5.8.4 X/Y Backports Landing | Apps 16.04.3 X/Y Backports Landing | FW 5.28 X/Y Backports Landing | Trello: https://is.gd/dGbmxV | QA links: https://is.gd/p7kblH | Package Docs (WIP): https://is.gd/zco9ne
<blaze> clivejo: remove landing
* clivejo changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly computing | Zesty Zapus Alpha 2 testing starts 24 Jan | Support in #kubuntu | Plasma 5.8.4 X/Y Backports, Z Archive| Apps 16.04.3 X/Y Backports, Z Archive | FW 5.28 X/Y Backports, Z Archive | Trello: is.gd/dGbmxV | QA links: is.gd/p7kblH | Package Docs (WIP): is.gd/zco9ne
* clivejo changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly computing | Zesty Zapus Alpha 2 testing starts 24 Jan | Support in #kubuntu | Plasma 5.8.4 X/Y Backports, Z Archive| Apps 16.04.3 X/Y Backports, Z Archive | FW 5.28 X/Y Backports, Z Archive | Trello:  https://is.gd/dGbmxV | QA links:  https://is.gd/p7kblH | Package Docs (WIP):  https://is.gd/zco9ne
<DarinMiller> wxl: your PPA w/ Konversation update worked great.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I swear, you better not say ZZ!
<davmor2> :wq
<clivejo> ZZ
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Aaaaaaaaah
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> use apt-get to install QT on ZZ
<clivejo> LOL
<clivejo> you'll cause him damage!
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> too late
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> OMG you're killing me!
<clivejo> I just imagine him sitting with an eye twitching
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Dvorak is hard...
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Of course! Torture!
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/ShY0ov4i/file_1506.jpg
<clivejo> @acheronuk: are you shopping? 
<blaze> who said ZZ? http://i.imgur.com/eALZvxT.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Lol
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @clivejo, No, but I have people here ATM
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Screw it, I'll switch to Dvorak later... :P
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/mUKhFUUU/file_1508.jpg
<clivejo> what is Boost Mobile?
<marco-parillo> clivejo: Probably off-topic, which I try to avoid at work, but Boost Mobile is an MVNO. Generally the "real" wireless operators in the USA try to lock in customers with long-term contracts. The "virtual" ones are more flexible (and IMHO) less expensive also.
<clivejo> oh right
<clivejo> DarinMiller: did you ever get that KDE bouncer?
<DarinMiller> hey clivejo,
<DarinMiller> Yes  they approved my applicaiton but I did not know what to do once approved.
<clivejo> go to https://bnc.kde.org:7778/
<clivejo> use your KDE username and password to log in
<DarinMiller> OK, logged in and reviewing the email options now...
<clivejo> click on Your Settings on the menu right hand side
<DarinMiller> What option do you recommend I enable?
<clivejo> Fill out your IRC Information
<clivejo> then  under networks click add new
<DarinMiller> umm, I think I am viewing a different settings page: https://phabricator.kde.org/settings/user/darinmiller/
<clivejo> thats your KDE account
<clivejo> go to https://bnc.kde.org
<DarinMiller> sry, I missed your previous post... makes much more sense now...
<clivejo> log in using your KDE username and password
<DarinMiller> logged in and scanning the module section....
<clivejo> at the top it should say logged in as : darinmiller
<clivejo> so click on Your settings
<clivejo> there should be a Networks section
<DarinMiller> add freenode to the IRC network?
<clivejo> yes
<clivejo> add the channels you want to be buffered for you
<clivejo> ie #kubuntu-devel
<DarinMiller> enable any of the channel options?
<clivejo> in the modules select nickserve and enter your nickserve password 
<DarinMiller> Rookie question: what is my Ident: ?
<clivejo> usually just your nick
<DarinMiller> My nickname is: DarinMiller, so am confused by  the Ident field.  Leave blank?
<clivejo> just put it the same
<DarinMiller> ok
<DarinMiller> Add Network?
<clivejo> yup
<DarinMiller> OK, I think it's setup.  My IRC nick is blank in the Networks table even though it's setup in the config....
<DarinMiller> How to test?
<clivejo> you need to copy it in there too
<clivejo> added the IRC server or servers you usually connect to
<clivejo> once you have configured the network and channels and nickserve when you click on Active, it should connect to it
<clivejo> I would change your nick here first
<clivejo> so that it can connect using it
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> workded for me https://community.kde.org/Sysadmin/BNC#Configure_Identify
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> *worked
<DarinMiller> wow, that BNC rabit hole is deep.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> *rabbit
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> *runs from mob*
<hippybear> If a package is already built for Ubuntu how do I get that into Kubuntu repos?
 * DarinMiller brain goes to high efficiently mode when typing.  You will often notice many missing characters and words.  The letters and words were sent to the fingers, but they do not always obey...
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Ubuntu and Kubuntu share repositories with the exception of a few PPAs we have
<hippybear> http://ppa.launchpad.net/nilarimogard/webupd8/ubuntu/pool/main/y/youtube-dlg/
<hippybear> this one is not in the repos
<hippybear> or at least not available to install via apt install youtube-dlg
<DarinMiller> hippybear:  I think the package you want is: sudo apt install youtube-dl
<hippybear> DarinMiller: I already have youtube-dl installed this is a GUI in python to control that youtube-dl
<wxl> http://ppa.launchpad.net/nilarimogard/webupd8/ubuntu/pool/main/y/youtube-dlg/youtube-dlg_0.3.8-1~webupd8~wily0.dsc
<hippybear> https://github.com/MrS0m30n3/youtube-dl-gui
<acheronuk> !info youtube-dl
<ubottu> youtube-dl (source: youtube-dl): downloader of videos from YouTube and other sites. In component universe, is extra. Version 2016.06.25-2 (yakkety), package size 711 kB, installed size 3920 kB
<wxl> this is all python
<wxl> not specific to kubuntu at all
<acheronuk> oh. GUI. nm
<hippybear> Ok, how do I create a package to be distributed in the repos
<wxl> hippybear: usually the first step is to get it in debian
<hippybear> if a package is already in the Ubuntu repos and not available to Kubuntu users
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Get it in Debian Sid
<wxl> you might want to ask #ubuntu-devel
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> JINX :)
<hippybear> wth
<hippybear> Why?
<wxl> DarinMiller: thanks, btw, for checking that konversation in yakkety
<wxl> hippybear: because that's how ubuntu development works
<wxl> hippybear: it's very rare to find a package in ubuntu that's not in debian
<hippybear> But I am on Kubuntu
<wxl> hippybear: which is a derivative of debian
<acheronuk> hippybear: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages
<hippybear> and when you ask anything in Ubuntu it is always met with the snarky Ubuntu != Kubuntu
<wxl> hippybear: so say you want it for ubuntu.
<hippybear> Its already in the Ubuntu repos
<wxl> where?
<hippybear> so.... gonna look like a moron 
<hippybear> Ohhh thats debian
<acheronuk> the command line program is in the ubuntu repos
<wxl> yes, which is not the same
<hippybear> It has been successfully packaged for ubuntu at http://ppa.launchpad.net/nilarimogard/webupd8/ubuntu/pool/main/y/youtube-dlg/
<wxl> yes, but that's not how development in ubuntu works
<hippybear> According to this bug report https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=753350
<ubottu> Debian bug 753350 in wnpp "ITP: youtube-dl-gui -- a graphical frontend for youtube-dl" [Wishlist,Open]
<acheronuk> the GUI (which I didn't know existed) is not in the ubuntu repos
<hippybear> Ahh so it has been packaged but not put in  the repos?
<wxl> it's only packaged for ubuntu
<wxl> not for debian
<hippybear> ok, so now join Ubuntu-devel and ask how to get it in the repos?
<wxl> you need to find someone to sponsor it into debian
<wxl> that bug is not fixed, which is to say, it's not finished in debian
<wxl> there are debian developers in #ubuntu-devel. they should be able to help
<hippybear> Or go to debian and ask how to get it in sid so I can go to ubuntu-dev and ask how to get that in Ubuntu then come here and ask how to get it ready for KDE?
<wxl> it does not need us at all
<wxl> if it's ready for ubuntu it's ready for kubuntu/kde
<hippybear> right on
<hippybear> so what does Kubuntu-devel do?
<hippybear> Just point to other rooms ?
<wxl> work on releasing kubuntu
<wxl> and packaging *KDE-SPECIFIC* packages
<acheronuk> we make the kde/kubuntu packages for ubuntu
<wxl> konversation is such an example.
<hippybear> How can I make this gui a KDE specific package?
<wxl> irssi is not.
<wxl> hippybear: you can write a qt front end for it. and even then, it's not kde specific.
<hippybear> kirssi mght be?
<wxl> there's no irssi (irssi is command line, and thus not specific to any desktop environment or graphical libraries)
<hippybear> How do I make it KDE specific so I dont feel rejected coming in here asking how to make it for the distro I have used for the past 10 years?
<wxl> s/irssi/kirssi/
<wxl> you don't
<wxl> it's not kde specific
<wxl> because it's not developed by kde
<wxl> if you go to kde.org you can see all the things that are developed by the kde team
<hippybear> How do I make an app KDE specific so I dont feel rejected coming in here asking how to make it for the distro I have used for the past 10 years?
<hippybear> any app
<hippybear> like fresh repo, new code
<wxl> there are many things that they DO NOT develop that are in kubuntu
<wxl> hippybear: join the kde team
<hippybear> Ok example me?
<wxl> hippybear: bash.
<hippybear> I would love to!
<hippybear> bash is KDE specific?
<wxl> no, it's not
<wxl> but it's in your kubuntu
<hippybear> lol
<acheronuk> Firefox, Libreoffice
<hippybear> so any app with K in the front such as Konversation / Kopete are KDE specific?
<wxl> no
<hippybear> I assume yes
<hippybear> wth??
<acheronuk> no
<hippybear> :(
<hippybear> so I can install Kopete in Ubuntu?
<hippybear> or debian?
<wxl> sure, as long as you install all the required libraries
<wxl> OH!
 * acheronuk goes to find a beer
<wxl> kvm is not kde specific
<hippybear> well isnt that any system?
 * wxl wins
<wxl> well, any linux system
<wxl> wmmv with unix, but feel free
<wxl> regardless of what people tell you, kubuntu *IS* ubuntu
<hippybear> I would like to join a development team and do some stuff but I feel like im getting the run around
<wxl> it's just ubuntu with some packages missing and some other packages added
<hippybear> so I will just idle and pretend to be cool
<wxl> suit yourself
<wxl> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8vgDpI8kU98
<hippybear> I think Ubuntu-devel is shunning me
<hippybear> jk
<hippybear> still too early maybe
<wxl> patience is a virtue. watch that video while you wait.
<hippybear> already listening to this https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vE76N4JqM-Y
<wxl> yeah mine's got more to keep your attention visually :)
<hippybear> lol
 * hippybear is a blind guy
<wxl> rilly?
<hippybear> so this will get me setup to develop in KDE? http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/index.html
<wxl> look, if you want to help with kubuntu, the first step is packaging for sure. so yeah, that'll be a good start :)
<hippybear> not totally, but I am considered blind by all medical arenas 
<hippybear> alright
<wxl> hippybear: do you need to use any accessibility features because of that?
<hippybear> I want to learn the process
<hippybear> be able to contribute to apps I already love and use
<hippybear> a ton
<wxl> i'd follow the packaging guide and get hello in a ppa. once you've done that you'll ahve enough familiarity with the tools that we can move you forward from there
<wxl> and you can ALWAYS help with testing
<hippybear> all kinds of system tweaks, cool monitors, fancy magnifier lens going all the time\it looks goofy but meh
<wxl> neat!
<wxl> there's an accessibility team in ubuntu
<hippybear> i want to take on zim also
<hippybear> its kinda abandoned
<wxl> not sure if you need help but if you use that stuff it makes a BIG difference!!!!
<wxl> had someone come into #lubuntu the other day looking for help with voice recognition and i was just clueless. i'd feel the same way with your needs.
<wxl> anywho re: testing i just threw together a fix for konversation in yakkety if you want to test it out.
<hippybear> Yeah its hard to get setup initially but after using buntu for +15 yrs I pretty much know what to change and where
<hippybear> sheeet link me bro
<wxl> https://launchpad.net/~wxl/+archive/ubuntu/kubuntu
<hippybear> I did have Konversation crash twice yesterday and it wouldnt stop spamming me to send a report and leave closed or relaunch
<wxl> ^^ that should fix it!
<hippybear> sweet!
<wxl> it's a fix for https://launchpad.net/bugs/1635911
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1635911 in konversation (Ubuntu Yakkety) "Konversation crashes on quit - please package latest version" [High,Confirmed]
<wxl> hippybear: i will say if you're interested in development, getting started with the things you use regularly is the BEST way to do things
<hippybear> for sure
<hippybear> ok now to test this fix
<hippybear> E: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/wxl/kubuntu/ubuntu/dists/xenial/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found
<wxl> hippybear: oh yeah. don't have it in xenial :(
<hippybear> Oh carp
<wxl> only yakkety
<wxl> you can drum a vm if you want to test it out tho
<hippybear> didnt even notice the version lol
<wxl> ^^ look at the bug note from ubottu
<hippybear> ok so.... how do you update it to xenial? Whats that process?
<hippybear> ubottu?
<hippybear> I can make it ready for xenial?
<hippybear> and thereby earn the process?
<hippybear> learn
<clivejo> is the konverstaion bug in xenial too?
<clivejo> DarinMiller: did you get your bouncer setup?
<DarinMiller> clivejo: I installed irssi, configured the server and chatnet
<clivejo> are you connected via the bouncer now?
<DarinMiller> irssi succesfully connects to  bnc.kde.org, but same credentials and setup in konversation do not seem to work.
<clivejo> should work :/
<clivejo> are you using the correct username and password?
<DarinMiller> konversation welcome met to ZNC but then says: [12:35] <*status> Your message to [nickserv] got lost, you are not connected to IRC!
<clivejo> did you see the instructions Rik posted, https://community.kde.org/Sysadmin/BNC#Configure_Identify
<DarinMiller> followed by [12:36] <*status> Disconnected from IRC (Can't resolve server hostname). Reconnecting...
<DarinMiller> yes.  that's when I installed irssi and tested that connection.  No errors with irssi.
<clivejo> did you reuse any old settings in konversation
<DarinMiller> I setup, deleted and resetup the Konv. server 3 times as per the webpage referenced by Rik.
<DarinMiller> but obviously something is amiss...
<clivejo> did you use the nickserv module in the BNC settings?
<DarinMiller> Under default idently, -I tried both nickserv and server settings.  Do I need to clear out all of my default nicks?
<DarinMiller> No channels are set as specified by the instructions.
<clivejo> you can add the channels later once logged on
<clivejo> just join them as usual and they get added
<clivejo> you have no cloak now
<DarinMiller> hmmm... let me kill the BNC server and see if that allows the cloal.
<DarinMiller> BNC server says: [12:56] [Welcome] - Welcome to ZNC 
<DarinMiller> so I assume it likes my credentials.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kreport build #16: STILL FAILING in 6 min 33 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kreport/16/
<DarinMiller> but then I get a *status channel that repeatably says: [12:57] <*status> Disconnected from IRC (Can't resolve server hostname). Reconnecting...
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kreport build #13: STILL FAILING in 7 min 8 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kreport/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kreport build #14: STILL FAILING in 9 min 12 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kreport/14/
<DarinMiller> looks like my cloak is dead.  Not sure how I killed it.
<DarinMiller> also i don;t understand this section: https://community.kde.org/Sysadmin/BNC#Configure_Identify
<DarinMiller> Configure Identity^
<BluesKaj> +da perhaps since your're using a bouncer the setting there overides nickserv registry
<BluesKaj> DarinMiller,^
<wxl> who else wnats to test konversation in yakkety/
<acheronuk> a cloaked login via the BNC with SASL works here. check the config again?
<DarinMiller> BluesKaj: probably.  but I killed the bouncer server from Konversation (for the umpteeth time today) so it should not have any affect at the moment.
<BluesKaj> just a guess, i haven't used znc for a while
 * acheronuk uses hexchat :/
<DarinMiller> acheronuk: what is SASL, that's the part I don't understand
<BluesKaj> acheronuk, I'm using Konversation on Yakkety as we speak
<wxl> BluesKaj: you mean me :)
 * DarinMiller thinking of going back to stone tablet and chisel.  Not as komplicated....
<wxl> BluesKaj: you have the crashy problem?
<BluesKaj> SASL requires a user acct/username and password
<wxl> and a certificate, no?
<acheronuk> wxl: if it does, the BNC handles that
<BluesKaj> wxl, yeah sometimes when I quit 
<wxl> BluesKaj: see if this fixes https://launchpad.net/~wxl/+archive/ubuntu/kubuntu/+packages
<wxl> as upstream describes it, it should "Fixed a bug causing various operations on server list data to crash, e.g. pressing "Edit" on a server sub-item in the Server List dialog.
<wxl> valorie: since you're the OP on the bug that fixes, you might want to check too
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kreport build #14: STILL FAILING in 6 min 3 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kreport/14/
<valorie> wxl: I will comment once I test a bit more
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalzium build #137: NOW UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalzium/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kalzium build #80: NOW UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kalzium/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kreport build #17: STILL FAILING in 8 min 5 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kreport/17/
 * DarinMiller 2 pass email account, ssh keys, gpg keys, kde account, lp account, irc account, bouncer account, sasl account (did I miss any????).  wtf??? why so fricken complicated.... just to fix packages
<clivejo> LOL
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kreport build #15: STILL FAILING in 6 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kreport/15/
<BluesKaj> wxl, my vesion is fine now , it didn't crash when it quit so I'm leaving it as is.
<BluesKaj> version
<wxl> BluesKaj: fwiw i'm looking for testers to verify this will for an SRU. you can pop it into a vm if you like.
<BluesKaj> wxl, sorry i don't do vms ..never had much luck with them 
<BluesKaj> I'm dual booting yakkety and zesty atm
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #41: NOW UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/41/
<DarinMiller> as per my irssi command line connection, my account connects without issue so I think my credentials are fine but I am totally stumped as to why I kannot konfigure konversation.  The website directions are simple.
<BluesKaj> DarinMiller, check this out https://userbase.kde.org/Konversation/Configuring_SASL_authentication
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kreport build #16: NOW UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kreport/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kreport build #18: NOW UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kreport/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kreport build #15: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kreport/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kreport build #16: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kreport/16/
<pedahzur> Trying to install kdesudo from Kubuntu Backports on 16.04.  It says it can't install kde-runtime.  When I try to install kde-runtime, I get this: https://gist.github.com/jkugler/33fa356d0e4d57f23b470163783bd96f I've noticed this with other packages I've tried to install as well, such as konqueror. Is kdesudo no longer in KDE? What does one use instead?
<valorie> how about kdesu ?
<BluesKaj> pedahzur, what method are you using to install ?
<pedahzur> BluesKaj: apt-get install
<BluesKaj> rgen use sudo
<BluesKaj> then
<BluesKaj> kdesudo is on;u used to call up gui files in the cli
<pedahzur> BluesKaj: Well, yes, 'sudo apt-get install'
<pedahzur> Yes, and apparently, in this case (usb-creator-kde) sudo worked even in the GUI.  But it seems odd that ther are so many broken packages.  Is it because of Kubuntu Backports + native packages?
<BluesKaj> did you update and upgrade before adding the backports ppa ?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_konversation build #18: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_konversation/18/
<pedahzur> 99% sure. It's been a while since I added the back ports.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konversation build #18: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konversation/18/
<valorie> it is fine in Zesty: kdesudo is already the newest version (3.4.2.4+repack-2ubuntu4)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_konversation build #18: FIXED in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_konversation/18/
<acheronuk> no prob here with kdesudo and it deps in Xenial + backports
<clivejo> oh dear
<clivejo> my iCloud will be closed in 48 hours
<clivejo> what a shame
<acheronuk> pedahzur: ok here, so you have something peculiar blocking it http://paste.ubuntu.com/23675045/
<pedahzur> acheronuk: Hmm...That's weird.  I wonder what I did...
<acheronuk> clivejo: wow. that's a coincidence. had the same the other day on an iCloud account I never knew I had
<valorie> my Mac was in the 90s
<valorie> pretty sure I have no iCloud
 * wxl enjoys his new standing desk at work
<pedahzur> acheronuk: I forget how to get the breakdown that you posted in that pastebin.
<valorie> those look like the result of apt-cache policy packagename
<acheronuk> pedahzur: what does 'apt-get install kdelibs5-plugins' output?
<IrcsomeBot> * tsimonq2 whacks acheronuk with a stick
<acheronuk> ???
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> apt-get
 * acheronuk shrugs and doesn't give a ####
<pedahzur> acheronuk: https://gist.github.com/jkugler/9bfed349deccc63b90ab23fff739e4e4
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> +1 to acheronuk
<pedahzur> acheronuk: policy output for kdelibs5-plugins https://gist.github.com/jkugler/32397f1a2db8daf6ffa092d26e143505
<wxl> who else wants to check konversation in yakkety?
<wxl> i mean YY
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> OMG STFU
<wxl> !language | tsimonq2 
<ubottu> tsimonq2: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Shut The Frank Up, Shut The Freak Up
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> *shrug*
<wxl> too ambiguous to be sure
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> :[
<wxl> ahoneybun: tsimonq2: go test konversation in yakkety from my ppa!
<wxl> vm
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> On mobile
 * valorie has no yakkety anymore -- the zesty version from clive's ppa is working great
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Will do wxl
<wxl> aw fooey valorie 
<valorie> and my xenial laptop is still SOL
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> !language
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> <ubottu> tsimonq2: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<valorie> like the sun!
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Bah, if I can't get away with it, you can't either :P
 * valorie accepts the reproof
<clivejo> !info xdgurl
<ubottu> Package xdgurl does not exist in yakkety
<clivejo> !info xdgurl zesty
<ubottu> Package xdgurl does not exist in zesty
<clivejo> LOL
<valorie> clivejo: maybe 
<valorie> dg-utils/zesty,zesty,now 1.1.1-1ubuntu2 all [installed]
<valorie>   desktop integration utilities from freedesktop.org
<valorie> pfff, bad paste
<valorie> xdg-utils
<acheronuk> pedahzur: that is ok, but I wanted to know what happens when you try to install kdelibs5-plugins
<acheronuk> pedahzur: the packages it says won't be installed. what does it say if you use 'apt-get install' to try to install them?
<pedahzur> acheronuk: For kdoctools: kdoctools : Depends: libkio5 (= 4:4.14.22-0ubuntu2~ubuntu16.04~ppa61) but it is not going to be installed
<pedahzur> libkio5 : Depends: libstreamanalyzer0v5 (>= 0.7.8) but it is not going to be installed
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> s/apt-get/apt/g
<pedahzur> libstreamanalyzer0v5 : Depends: libclucene-core1v5 (>= 2.3.3.4) but it is not going to be installed
<pedahzur> acheronuk: And to install liblucene-core1v5, it wants to remove a whole bunch of other liblucene stuff, as well as libreoffice-* (or just about "*") :)
<wxl> ahoneybun: did i give you a link to my ppa
<wxl> ?
<acheronuk> pedahzur: hard to say for sure, but with thsoe packages not wanting to be installed it sounds like you have some problem with your installed packages that is not really KDE or backports related. or if it is, via a very very obscure path 
<pedahzur> acheronuk: Hmm...I have the libreoffice PPA in my list, and it points (or pointed) to trusty.  So I seem to be running 5.2.1, but the latest in Xenial is 5.1.4.  I'll wipe LibreOffice, and install the version from Xenial (or at least from a PPA for Xenial).
<acheronuk> pedahzur: well, having ppas from a different ubuntu release is never going to help. they may contain incompatible dependencies or even packages
<pedahzur> acheronuk: The odd thing was that it was disabled (commented out). I wonder if I already had a later release when I did 14.04 -> 16.04, so it didn't downgrade it to the 16.04 libreoffice version, thus kept some wonky packages around.
<acheronuk> well, the ubuntu ugrage scripts tend to just disable ppas on upgrade, but don't touch what has been installed from them
<acheronuk> *upgrade
<clivejo> whats going on with kdev-php and kdevelop-php?
<acheronuk> going on?
<clivejo> yup
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> In what regard?
<clivejo> why are they both there
<clivejo> http://kci.pangea.pub/search/?q=-php
<clivejo> http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdevelop-php/
<clivejo> is disabled
<pedahzur> acheronuk: Yeah, that makes sense. It disabled the PPA, saw that the libreoffice (installed in 14.04) was a later version than the version it had, so left that alone too...which caused a bunch of conflicts later on. :)
<acheronuk> clivejo: they changed the git repo name, so the old job was just disable instead of removed?
<pedahzur> acheronuk: Oh looky! kdesudo installed just fine! Thanks for the debugging. I thought this was a dev issue, but it wasn't, but you helped me anyway. I greatly appreciate it!  And I added tools to my debugging toolkit.
<clivejo> acheronuk: no idea and too tired to look at it
<acheronuk> clivejo: I remember you asking me to change the LP repo names, but at that point I didn't have KCI access to change jobs AFAIK, so that side was you?
<acheronuk> clivejo: no problem
<clivejo> https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kdevelop-php https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kdev-php
<clivejo> but we have two :/
<acheronuk> clivejo: must be thinking of something else then!
<valorie> clivejo: one old and one new?
<clivejo> I dunno, my head hurts
<acheronuk> I guess it was mirrored to the new name, but again old one not removed
<acheronuk> pedahzur: glad that is sorted :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdev-php build #44: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdev-php/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdev-php build #43: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdev-php/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-php build #43: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-php/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kolf build #167: FIXED in 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kolf/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kexi build #27: NOW UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kexi/27/
<wxl> clivejo: fyi in case you haven't noticed, i've only got one test so far. still working on the sru bug itself, but jesus work has been nuts
<clivejo> no problem, my head it not working tonight anyway
#kubuntu-devel 2016-12-24
<valorie> wxl: if you want more tests, you might have to post on #kubuntu or the list
<DarinMiller> wxl: YY and ZZ box tested fine with Konversation on bare metal here.
<wxl> valorie: my only concern is i kind of winged the whole freaking thing and i'm not sure everything's perfect. but i guess you're right. and if it worked for DarinMiller there you go :)
 * DarinMiller DarinMiller can break everything so if it is working for him, it must be pretty solid...
<valorie> lol
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kexi build #23: NOW UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kexi/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kexi build #22: NOW UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kexi/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #67: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #72: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #64: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_konqueror build #26: FIXED in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_konqueror/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_konqueror build #39: FIXED in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_konqueror/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konqueror build #39: FIXED in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konqueror/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #42: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #113: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #71: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/71/
<ovidiuflorin> hello
<ovidiuflorin> anyone around?
<ovidiuflorin> the gpgme++ package is outdated
<ovidiuflorin> I can't seem to identigy which is the devel package
<ovidiuflorin> project repo is here: https://git.gnupg.org/cgi-bin/gitweb.cgi?p=gpgme.git;a=summary
<acheronuk> ovidiuflorin: libgpgmepp-dev pulls in the C++ and Qt bindings and deps
<acheronuk> ovidiuflorin: it is outdated as currently the synced package from debian in zesty is FTBFS
<acheronuk> LP Bug: #1647204
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1647204 in gpgme1.0 (Ubuntu) "1.8.0-2 FTBFS in zesty 17.04" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1647204
<ovidiuflorin> acheronuk: I'm trying to build kde-pim
<ovidiuflorin> to work on it
<ovidiuflorin> and it requires a dev package for gpgme++
<acheronuk> ovidiuflorin: ok. 2 secs then.
<ovidiuflorin> something tht contains QGpgmeConfig.cmake
<ovidiuflorin> or qgpgme-config.cmake
<ovidiuflorin> I can't find such packages
<acheronuk> See in KCI: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ci/+archive/ubuntu/unstable/+packages?field.name_filter=gpgme1.0&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=
<ovidiuflorin> I see
<ovidiuflorin> when do you rekon that will get in backports?
<acheronuk> they are bit patched as a temp measure up to make them build on launchpad for KCI, so should not be used on production systems until we have proper vesrions building in the archive
<acheronuk> ovidiuflorin: at the moment I can't say. those gpgme1.0 builds are not KCI'd ones, so you can probably rebuild them where you like for testing purposes
<ovidiuflorin> ah
<ovidiuflorin> bummer
<ovidiuflorin> do they contain the cmake files I need?
<acheronuk> yep
<ovidiuflorin> the project sources from https://git.gnupg.org/cgi-bin/gitweb.cgi?p=gpgme.git;a=summary don't have cmake 
<ovidiuflorin> so I wonder who adds the cmake files
<acheronuk> AFAIK you set build options to make them
<acheronuk> debian packaging https://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-gnupg/gpgme.git/tree/
<ovidiuflorin> I'll be back in about an hour
<ovidiuflorin> and I'll try to build it then
<ovidiuflorin> unless somebody stops me
 * ovidiuflorin makes a "The mask" refference
<acheronuk> ok. the straight debian packaging will not build in a ppa. hence us having one with some hacky patches in KCI to make it work. 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwin build #63: UNSTABLE in 1 hr 6 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwin/63/
<ovidiuflorin> acheronuk: ping
<ovidiuflorin> where do I get the sources from?
<ovidiuflorin> aha
<ovidiuflorin> I get it now
<acheronuk> got them? dget the dsc file link from the KCI builds
<ovidiuflorin> I don't want to build a pacakge
<ovidiuflorin> I'm not installing it in my system
<ovidiuflorin> I'm installing it in my development environment
<ovidiuflorin> so just the sources are enough
<ovidiuflorin> I'm trying to figure out he build commands from the build log
<ovidiuflorin> but that only shows output, not the actual build commands
<acheronuk> debian/rules may help
<acheronuk> shows the configure commands etc that get passed
<ovidiuflorin> configure does not exist in the repo
<ovidiuflorin> it needs to be generated
<ovidiuflorin> but the INSTALL file gives no info on how to genereate it
<ovidiuflorin> I know I need `autoconf`
<ovidiuflorin> but with what flags?
<ovidiuflorin> I see just the dh commands
<ovidiuflorin> well.. that doesn't help...
<blaze> debhelper can detect most of the popular build systems, and you can pass build flags directly to dh_* wrapper
<acheronuk> ovidiuflorin: override_dh_auto_configure: section shows what the packaging passes
<acheronuk> so doing the same would involve
<acheronuk> ./autogen.sh --enable-static --enable-languages="python cpp qt" --infodir=/usr/share/info
<acheronuk> ovidiuflorin: doing that, then running configure and make, builds me the cmake files here
<ovidiuflorin> awesome
<ovidiuflorin> I just need a different prefix for configure
<ovidiuflorin> do I give that to autogen.sh ?
<ovidiuflorin> or just configure?
<ovidiuflorin> acheronuk: ^
<acheronuk> I just ran ./autogen.sh --enable-static --enable-languages="python cpp qt" --infodir=/usr/share/info
<acheronuk> then as instructed by the output of that
<ovidiuflorin> ok
<ovidiuflorin> thanks
<ovidiuflorin> is that infodir a destination or a source
<acheronuk> ./configure --enable-maintainer-mode && make -j4
<ovidiuflorin> that's my question
<ovidiuflorin> maintainer mode?
<ovidiuflorin> what's that?
<acheronuk> --infodir= will be an override on where to install some stuff AFAIK. you may want that or not. if you are just wanting the cmake, perhaps not
<ovidiuflorin> no, I need the lib to be used
<ovidiuflorin> and available through cmake
<acheronuk> ovidiuflorin: mainainter mode I'm not sure on. I presume sets some build flags/options, but exactly what I don't know 
<ovidiuflorin> I've tried this: $ ./configure --build=x86_64-linux-gnu --prefix=/home/ovidiu/KDE/install --includedir=\${prefix}/include --mandir=\${prefix}/share/man --infodir=\${prefix}/share/info --sysconfdir=\${prefix}/etc --localstatedir=\${prefix}/var --disable-silent-rules --libdir=\${prefix}/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu --libexecdir=\${prefix}/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu --disable-maintainer-mode --disable-dependency-tracking --enable-static "--enable-languages=cpp
<ovidiuflorin>  qt"
 * sick_rimmit Enters
<ovidiuflorin> compiling now
<ovidiuflorin> I'll see if install works when it's done
<sick_rimmit> Got to take dogs for a walk, I be back in a bit. 
<acheronuk> ovidiuflorin: I just followed the options from the debian packaging and accepted the default on configure as it suggested. I don't know what the outcome of passing all that extra to configure will be
<ovidiuflorin> the extra is there to ensure the corrent install prefix
<ovidiuflorin> and to not build for python
<ovidiuflorin> since I don't currently care for having that
<ovidiuflorin> acheronuk: when do you think we cound have this thing pacakged?
<ovidiuflorin> in some stable ppa
<ovidiuflorin> you said a proper version
<ovidiuflorin> what does that exactly mean?
<acheronuk> LP Bug: #1647204
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1647204 in gpgme1.0 (Ubuntu) "1.8.0-2 FTBFS in zesty 17.04" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1647204
<acheronuk> ^^^ needs to be resolved
<acheronuk> Santa *was* working on it. but has vanished for the last 2 weeks
<acheronuk> ovidiuflorin: also an issue for frameworks 5.29 if we want to do that
<acheronuk> from the trello card on that listing issues:
<acheronuk> "Fix gpgme1.0 in proposed (we need this for kwallet-kf5) (WIP by Santa, it's very hard, deadlocks involved)"
<ovidiuflorin> kde-pim cannot be built because of htat
<acheronuk> correct
<acheronuk> and QtWebEngine
<ovidiuflorin> that's what I'm trying to build
<ovidiuflorin> QtWebEngine I have prebuilt from Qt
<ovidiuflorin> I dont' understand the issue of that bug
<ovidiuflorin> either I don't know something, or I'm missing something
<acheronuk> it won't build on ubuntu without relaxing the hardening options, and the LP build system doesn't seem to cope with the post build tests. deadlocks on running gpg-agent for them
<ovidiuflorin> it worked
 * ovidiuflorin is eating some sarmale
<acheronuk> may work locally, but archive builds and their environment are a different thing
<acheronuk> ditto for ppa builds
<ovidiuflorin> acheronuk: do you know anything about qt5webkitwidgets ?
<acheronuk> no, sorry
<ovidiuflorin> kmail seems to need Qt 5.6
<ovidiuflorin> and I was using 5.7
<ovidiuflorin> I need to downgrade....
<ovidiuflorin> yeeeey
<ovidiuflorin> they  broke cackwards compatibility with webengine at some point
<ovidiuflorin> IIRC
<ovidiuflorin> this might be it
<ovidiuflorin> nope...
<ovidiuflorin> that doesn't fix it
<ovidiuflorin> I don't knwo if I have patience for this again....
<ovidiuflorin> :))))
<ovidiuflorin> I found the issue
<ovidiuflorin> they upgraded the minimum qt version in the `messagelib` library
<ovidiuflorin> to qt 5.6
<ovidiuflorin> but they still require as dependency a package from qt5.5
<ovidiuflorin> that does not exist enymore in 5.6
<yofel> which one o.O?
<ovidiuflorin> they also require the updated version
<ovidiuflorin> set(QT_REQUIRED_VERSION "5.6.0")
<ovidiuflorin>    find_package(Qt5 ${QT_REQUIRED_VERSION} CONFIG REQUIRED Widgets Network PrintSupport WebEngine WebEngineWidgets WebKitWidgets)
<ovidiuflorin> last module
<yofel> ...
<ovidiuflorin> that doesn't exist in 5.6
<yofel> yeah, that's gone
<ovidiuflorin> how is that built anywhere?
<ovidiuflorin> the have the webenginewidgets...
<yofel> we might still have that lingering around in the archive
<ovidiuflorin> so I guess they missed it on removing it
<ovidiuflorin> that should fail
<ovidiuflorin> unless you have 2 qt's installed
<ovidiuflorin> in the same place
<acheronuk> libqt5webkit5-dev (5.6.1+dfsg-5ubuntu1) 
<acheronuk> provides Qt5WebKitWidgetsConfig.cmake
<ovidiuflorin> that can't be qt 5.6
<ovidiuflorin> something is wrong there
<acheronuk> http://packages.ubuntu.com/yakkety/amd64/libqt5webkit5-dev/filelist
<acheronuk> http://packages.ubuntu.com/yakkety/libqt5webkit5-dev
<acheronuk> 5.6.1+dfsg-4ubuntu1~2 in yakkety
<yofel> Qt has some extra modules, might be from that section
<acheronuk> built by qtwebkit-opensource-src
<ovidiuflorin> is this built from master? https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ci/+archive/ubuntu/unstable/+build/11762257
<yofel> everything's built from master currently
<yofel> or should be, unless someone messed with the job config
<ovidiuflorin> I'm having issues building that
<ovidiuflorin> make[2]: *** No rule to make target '/home/ovidiu/KDE/install/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libgpgme@libsuffix@', needed by 'src/libKF5Libkleo.so.5.4.40'.  Stop.
<ovidiuflorin> i guess something is wrong with the gpgme I've built
<ovidiuflorin> it doesn't export the targets right 
<ovidiuflorin> so libkleo doesn't find it
<ovidiuflorin> so it seems to me, I'm back to that gpgme package acheronuk
<yofel> hm, with the cmake files possibly, as src/libKF5Libkleo.so.5.4.40 references a nonsense path
<yofel> but gpgme *and* kleo are now broken here
<acheronuk> well, builds ok in KCI. no idea how functional it is, but it builds
<ovidiuflorin> and all I wanted was to work on https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=330533
<ubottu> KDE bug 330533 in folders "There should be a global setting for Keep replies in the folder of the message being replied to" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<ovidiuflorin> I dont' have the patience to solve this anymore
<ovidiuflorin> this is a hure roadblock for developers....
<yofel> can't you just take the dev parts from KCI?
<yofel> or was something missing?
<ovidiuflorin> I'll get a docker container and add in there all the ppa's
<acheronuk> make a chroot and add KCI repo?
<ovidiuflorin> but not now
<ovidiuflorin> I'm feeling a cold sneaking up on me
<ovidiuflorin> and I'm annoyed right now about this issue (the fact that I've been solving build dependencies for 4 hours now
<ovidiuflorin> and I can't work on the code that I want to work on
<ovidiuflorin> this is freakin' anoying
<acheronuk> I would like to fix the gpgme in the archive that santa was workign on, but I'm not really sure if the hacks santa made to getting it building are acceptable
<ovidiuflorin> I'm taking a break, for now
<ovidiuflorin> I'll work on something else after a nap
<ovidiuflorin> if i can sleep
<acheronuk> ovidiuflorin: best idea if you are getting frustrated
<ovidiuflorin> I don't want to spend my hollydays in bed, sick
<ovidiuflorin> 4 freaking hours !!!
<ovidiuflorin> every f&^$% time
<ovidiuflorin> I never get to do the work I start out to do
<ovidiuflorin> because of this ^*$%^& issue
 * ovidiuflorin out
<yofel> I once had a kde4 dev env setup, which literally took days to set up. Today kdesrc-build is supposed to make that easier, but it's still fiddly
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> It never does
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> At least kdevelop takes 2 hours to set up
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> But everything else is just painful
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> I have to compile everything myself
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> All the KDE packages
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> All the GNU packages
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> All the extra what evers
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> And then keep track of them
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> No wonder so few people join in...
<acheronuk> morning clivejo 
<clivejo> morning?
<yofel> well, we have CI images again, so as long as they boot, you should be able to set up a dev VM *fairly* easily
<acheronuk> "zz_clivejo is now known as clivejo"
<yofel> maybe
<acheronuk> clivejo: you just woke up
<yofel> and it's always morning on IRC XD
<clivejo> oh
<acheronuk> in IRC land, anyway :P
<clivejo> I ticked an away box in my BNC yesterday
<clivejo> so thats what that does!
<clivejo> Happy Christmas eve
<sick_rimmit> Merry Christmas clivejo
<acheronuk> I'll be happier day after boxing day. :P
<acheronuk> oh... damn it...
<clivejo> Ill be much happier after January
<acheronuk> Merry Xmas eve everyone
<acheronuk> January?
<clivejo> Ive stupid self accessment due on the 31st
<acheronuk> oh... yikes
<sick_rimmit> Oh, those are anoying
<clivejo> yup
<clivejo> designed so you need professional help
<clivejo> and of course Ill be trying to submit mine that night
<clivejo> 2 minutes before the deadline!
<clivejo> anyways, lunch time!
<blaze> clivejo: are you ready to hunt down a wren?
<clivejo> Ive few things to get sorted before Conor arrives
<clivejo> and tidy up after Baraba, messy *beep*
<clivejo> Barbara
 * yofel is yet again readin CI code, but has no freakin' clue where it even tries to set the appropriate upstream branch
<acheronuk> yofel: that is one think I wanted to ask. can you set on override so that it fetches a branch other than master?
<acheronuk> e.g. I would like to add labplot2, with ATM is kde4 with a separate kf5 branch
<yofel> well, *technically* you can do overrides. Might even work the way it did in the past.
<yofel> Problem is that currently there's no pattern matching
<yofel> ci-tooling/data/overrides/base.yaml has the overrides
<yofel> the old ones
<acheronuk> yes, I saw there was that file with ancient overrides, but was not sure if that still worked
<acheronuk> from what you say, it doesn't
<yofel> neither do I, I'm currently trying to understand exactly that code 
<yofel> because that's the one I would need to fix for stable builds
 * acheronuk shuts up and lets yofel read the ruby
<yofel> e.g. if you look at 
<yofel> '*{debian.org,packaging.neon}*/frameworks/prison':
<yofel>   '{kubuntu_unstable,Neon/unstable}':
<yofel>     upstream_scm:
<yofel>       branch: frameworks
<yofel> this should be possible
<yofel> maybe '*{git.launchpad.net}*/<pkg>' would actually work
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<yofel> hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi yofel
<acheronuk> yes, that is what I was wondering, but really had no idea if the code to parse and act on all that still existed
<yofel> hm, I think I actually found the point that I need to hook into. As there's a spot where it just sets 'master' as the default upstream branch
<yofel> the code should still be there
<yofel> should be worth a try
<yofel> you just need the correct repo pattern, which I think is the one I just posted
<yofel> or hm
<yofel> maybe not
<yofel> '*{git.launchpad.net}*/kubuntu-packagers/+git/<pkg>' maybe
<yofel> I need to figure out how to setup ruby-xdebug >.<
<blaze> and I need to study some kernel api changes
<blaze> but who cares
 * sick_rimmit Whoops as he finally fixes his ability to post to the kubuntu-devel mailing list
<yofel> clivejo: you might want to check whether the BNC can't just set the away flag
<acheronuk> clivejo: you used this? http://wiki.znc.in/Simple_away
<clivejo> yes, thios could get annoying very quickly!
 * yofel puts up a big note at the door to not forget dr.who tomorrow
<sick_rimmit> Hmmm - Struggling to compile kdevelop-xdebug - am getting an error with QT_QT_INCLUDE_DIR but can't find anything in the docs to help me solve what this needs 
<sick_rimmit> ubottu kdevelop
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdevelop
<yofel> !info kdevelop
<ubottu> kdevelop (source: kdevelop): integrated development environment for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:4.7.3-0ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 1628 kB, installed size 6494 kB
<sick_rimmit> !info kdev-xdebug
<ubottu> Package kdev-xdebug does not exist in yakkety
<sick_rimmit> !info kdevelop-xdebug
<ubottu> Package kdevelop-xdebug does not exist in yakkety
<sick_rimmit> hmm
<yofel> not in CI either it seems
<sick_rimmit> I'm so close with this setup - I have VM Configured, Kdevelop 5 with everything accept Xdebug plugin...
<yofel> the path you need *should* be /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/ on amd64
<yofel> no clue right now where that's supposed to be set though
<yofel> there was something to get those paths
<sick_rimmit> yofel: I think that might be what I need, or some variant of it
<sick_rimmit> I'll have a play about
<sick_rimmit> yofel: Thanks :-D
<clivejo> is it part of the php or python plugin?
<sick_rimmit> its the PHP Debugger
<yofel> xdebug is a seperate debugger lib, not really bound to a language
<clivejo> have you installed the kdevelop-php packages?
<sick_rimmit> It provides Xdebug support in Kdevelop, so that Xdebug running on the Host can callback to Kdevelop to provide step through, and debug tracing etc...
<yofel> clivejo: that's seperate https://cgit.kde.org/kdev-xdebug.git/
<yofel> worst case, ask kevin
 * sick_rimmit Get's dragged off the sofa to go and visit the inlaws
<sick_rimmit> I'll try those paths when I get back later.. 
<sick_rimmit> Thanks
<sick_rimmit> ttfn
<clivejo> kfunk: are you working on kdev-xdebug?
<yofel> so, I think I have something now...
<yofel> except that it ignores frameworks :S
<acheronuk> yofel: was it not originally intended to ignore frameworks and always do them from master no matter what?
<yofel> acheronuk: frameworks already has master, so originally, the unstable build for frameworks was copied to the stable ppa post-build to not do the job twice
<yofel> s/already/only/
<yofel> someone review https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ci-admins/kubuntu-ci/+git/pangea-tooling/commit/?h=stable_build_rework&id=23fc87f1eb5bd455bca832359b8de116cfd941c8
<yofel> already kind of does the job
<yofel> but it's spaghetticode
<clivejo> I cant make head nor tail of that :(
<yofel> hence spaghetti code. And there's a fair amount of pattern matching involved
<clivejo> I think Id need to learn ruby to even attempt to understand what it is doing
<acheronuk> yofel: ah. right. I've seen "not frameworks so not copying" console messages, so that explains those :)
<clivejo> what is build_type?
<yofel> un/stable
<clivejo> so that change _should_ set the branch correctly for stable SC?
<yofel> yes, except that we'll be double-building frameworks
<yofel> hm, and it crashed on kdegraphics-strigi-analysers
<yofel> as that's not a valid thing anymore it seems
<clivejo> no idea what that is!
<clivejo> !info kdegraphics-strigi-analysers
<ubottu> Package kdegraphics-strigi-analysers does not exist in yakkety
<yofel> !info kdegraphics-strigi-analyzer xenial
<ubottu> kdegraphics-strigi-analyzer (source: kdegraphics-strigi-analyzer): graphics file format plugins for Strigi Desktop Search. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:15.12.3-0ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 10 kB, installed size 40 kB
<yofel> that's not a thing in yakkety
<yofel> how do we handle such EOL stuff?
<clivejo> needs to be got rid of then!
<yofel> delete the _un/stable branch?
<yofel> I'll kick it out of the project list for now
<yofel> together with the other strigi stuff
<clivejo> theres a yakkety branch :/
<yofel> from early dev I guess
<clivejo> https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kdegraphics-strigi-analyzer
<yofel> kdgantt2 is also dead
<yofel> oh urgh, frameworks will need special casing for this to work right, as frameworks shouldn't have a _stable branch
<yofel> back to figuring out how that worked again
<BluesKaj> Merry Christmas to and to all a Good Night! :-)
<IrcsomeBot> VikingRedwolf was removed by: VikingRedwolf
<clivejo> who was VikingRedwolf?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @clivejo, Simon's friend https://wiki.ubuntu.com/rafaellaguna I think?
<clivejo> oh nice
<valorie> happy Christmas everyone
<valorie> house is ready, so of course my husband is browsing youtube on the TV
<valorie> just saw a guy set his pool on fire and put it out with liquid nitrogen
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, Correct
<clivejo> set his pool on fire?!?
<valorie> indeed
<valorie> clivejo: anything else from your PPA I should test?
<valorie> kdeconnect in particular
 * sick_rimmit Enters with a glass of scotch, and Christmas cheer
<sick_rimmit> Merry Christmas friends
<clivejo> yummmm
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> valorie: Saw that video a few weeks ago, but if I said something I would have been scolded by Aaron :S
 * valorie clicks glasses with sick_rimmit
 * valorie has boozy coffee
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Merry Christmas Rick! :)
<sick_rimmit> {{{{{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}}}}}}}}
<valorie> merry Christmas!
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Merry Xmas all :)
<IrcsomeBot> * acheronuk puts large amounts of brandy in a hot chocolate
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, :O I thought the majority if not all of the Britains were Christians!
<sick_rimmit> No i think it is only a few these days
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2, No. Why ruin Xmas by bringing religion into it?
<sick_rimmit> My family and I will be at Church tomorrow, and if we're lucky there will one other family
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, *facepalm* that's the point
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> :O what have you guys become!?!
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2, not MY point
<sick_rimmit> On the park opposite, there is a grafitti wall. Which a new peice of art
<clivejo> tsimonq2: what are you blathering about
<sick_rimmit> It's Santa with a Red Face and Sharp teeth, and the words "Satan Clause"
<sick_rimmit> On ways total off topic so I'll shut up, but I thought it was funny
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Lol sick_rimmit
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> clivejo: How I'm unfairly treated. :P
<sick_rimmit> We've got alot of posts on Facebook, saying I am an Atheist, but wishing you Merry Xmas
<sick_rimmit> We thought that was very funny
<clivejo> X is the Greek for Christ?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> HAHAHAHAHAH very funny
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> have another brandy, then you care less about semantics ;)
<sick_rimmit> Oooo Good Idea!
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> (Document) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/MJ70Yr0i/file_1540.mp4
<clivejo> lots of old headstone here are marked "IHS"
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, Gif was in response to this
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Hehehehe
<clivejo> the name Christus , spelt "ΧΡΙΣΤΟΣ", hence the X in Xmas
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> well, I just use it because it's shorter typing, and "happy holidays" sounds naff
<clivejo> Happy Stuffing your face until you feel sick
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @clivejo, Now you have the real meaning of Xmas :P
 * sick_rimmit give his trusty wooden nativity model a trusy pat
 * clivejo watches The Grand Tour
 * sick_rimmit wonders why Kdevelop find and replace loses hands down to grep
<valorie> tonight we just have sandwiches, munchies, hot cider etc.
<valorie> tomorrow there will be dinner at Bob's brother's
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> clivejo: What did you get Max for Christmas?
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> Any of you uses hp laptop?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @marcinsagol, Toshiba here. Though about a HP, but saw lot's of ubuntu forums posts where people had probs with them. UEFI boot issues etc
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> Right. My brother has new one. In the network manager there is no WiFi section and I don't know why. Is it blocked on hardware level somehow? On windows 10 on the same machine it works.
<clivejo> Toshiba here too
<acheronuk> Mostly habit, but never had much issue putting linux on a Toshiba laptop. Others I have had hassle with...
<acheronuk> so tend to go for thsoe
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/BfWROFU2/file_1544.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> ?
<clivejo> She's supposed to be "broadcasting" using that CB radio
<clivejo> yet its not even connected to an antenna
<clivejo> duh
#kubuntu-devel 2016-12-25
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> bing bong.... Happy Christmas
<mparillo> Merry Universal Christmas
<IrcsomeBot> * tsimonq2 is tempted to pull out a Trump gif
 * yofel wishes everyone a merry Christmas before vanishing again
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Thanks yofel :)
<mparillo> Merry Christmas, yofel and tsimonq2. 
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Happy Easter everyone!
<clem_l> merry xmas everyone ;)
<BluesKaj> A very Merry Christmas to all who celebrate it :-)
<wxl> ahoneybun: did you ever test that konversation for yakkety in my ppa?
<ahoneybun> wxl: no sorry got busy
<ahoneybun> still need testing?
<wxl> ahoneybun: yes please
<ahoneybun> what ppa?
<wxl> ppa:wxl/kubuntu
<ahoneybun> what is it fixing?
<wxl> that crash that we fixed in zesty
<wxl> it's in the changelog but lemme dig up the bug number
<ahoneybun> mm never seen a crash in YY
<wxl> might have been circumstantial. valorie's original report was on yakkety
<wxl> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/konversation/+bug/1635911
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1635911 in konversation (Ubuntu Yakkety) "Konversation crashes on quit - please package latest version" [High,Confirmed]
<ahoneybun> brb then wxl
<wxl> thx ahoneybun 
<wxl> i'll go back to trying to hack passwords XD
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Oh?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Lol
<wxl> yeah it's not malicious, don't worry
<wxl> but fun
<wxl> linux passwd fwiw
<wxl> i made a little script that grabs the shadow of a given user, pulls the salt out of it and feeds it to mkpasswd -m sha-512 along with a given password
<wxl> brb
<ahoneybun> wxl: Version 1.6-branch #4910
<ahoneybun> that's my version number in Konverstion
<ahoneybun> 1.6.2 in apt-cache policy though
<clivejo> ok found that volume OSD bug!
<[Relic]> was it jimney cricket?
<KurousagiMK2> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=374038
<ubottu> KDE bug 374038 in general "kwin_x11 crach" [Crash,Reopened]
<clivejo> do I need another logon for that?
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> https://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=289&t=127425
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> this is still an issue in Neon
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> so I guess it affects us as well
#kubuntu-devel 2017-12-18
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_calendarsupport build #120: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_calendarsupport/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcalcore build #46: FAILURE in 5 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcalcore/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_purpose build #36: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_purpose/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_mailcommon build #78: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_mailcommon/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpimtextedit build #28: FAILURE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpimtextedit/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcalcore build #45: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcalcore/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcalcore build #47: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcalcore/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwin build #41: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwin/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #98: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpimtextedit build #29: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpimtextedit/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akregator build #139: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akregator/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #140: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calligra build #156: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calligra/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #238: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/238/
<shanzib817> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--jYqzJErTI LRH IS LIVE NOW!! CALL 415-349-5666 #LRH EFNETczllfp: doko D0U91E el himcesjf_ valorie ikonia ubot9 keithzg mhall119 crissi- micahg EgS ejat kb9vqf ravior jose wgrant kubuntu-ci Quintasan schmidtm elopio Darkwing DarinMiller mamarley kfunk schnoodles-a [Relic] yofel ine
<shanzib817> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--jYqzJErTI LRH IS LIVE NOW!! CALL 415-349-5666 #LRH EFNETpvvbr: amichair lisandro ikonia ejat sgclark markey yofel Florent kubuntu-ci mamarley doko Odur elopio scottn_ Sput Guest97184 drw inetpro DarinMiller sitter el D0U91E micahg himcesjf_ jose IrcsomeBot [Re
<shanzib817> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--jYqzJErTI LRH IS LIVE NOW!! CALL 415-349-5666 #LRH EFNETilhxl: valorie DarinMiller markus_e92 ubot9 jose ravior mhall119 SilentGhost lisandro keithzg inetpro wgrant wxl amichair drw kfunk doko ximion sitter Sput Riddell fone626 Odur sasukeskapa queuebot micahg mamarley schmidtm m
<tsimonq2> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Riddell, amu, imbrandon, Hobbsee, Tm_T or jussi01
<shanzib817> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--jYqzJErTI LRH IS LIVE NOW!! CALL 415-349-5666 #LRH EFNETxjshn: mhall119 SilentGhost keithzg davmor2_ elopio Quintasan el markus_e92 scottn_ drw sasukeskapa ximion sgclark valorie kb9vqf sitter soee amichair ikonia Odur Guest97184 [Relic] crissi- IrcsomeBot lisandro himcesjf_ ejat Riddell wgrant GuySoft inetpr
<shanzib817> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--jYqzJErTI LRH IS LIVE NOW!! CALL 415-349-5666 #LRH EFNETrbzsm: markus_e92 D0U91E mhall119 schmidtm ravior doko Quintasan valorie Guest97184 Darkwing DarinMiller lisandro kubuntu-ci EgS wxl himcesjf_ kb9vqf ubot9 GuySoft drw kfunk [Relic] jose sitter amichair elopio hggdh davmor2_ ikonia ximion criss
<shanzib817> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--jYqzJErTI LRH IS LIVE NOW!! CALL 415-349-5666 #LRH EFNETylymghynx: el ubot9 soee davmor2_ SilentGhost valorie Sput yofel scottn_ drw jose sasukeskapa Florent ravior wgrant lisandro markus_e92 DarinMiller elopio kfunk mamarley wxl rperier schnoodles-a IrcsomeBo
<Quintasan> !op
<shanzib817> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--jYqzJErTI LRH IS LIVE NOW!! CALL 415-349-5666 #LRH EFNETcakml: mhall119 ximion wxl Guest97184 micahg keithzg elopio sgclark el kfunk markus_e92 valorie drw hggdh himcesjf_ IrcsomeBot davmor2_ ubot9 DarinMiller ravior scottn_ markey amichair queuebot lisandro rperier Guy
<tsimonq2> !Ops
<shanzib817> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--jYqzJErTI LRH IS LIVE NOW!! CALL 415-349-5666 #LRH EFNETvzxwwhf: drw lisandro ikonia IrcsomeBot ravior doko fone626 DarinMiller himcesjf_ Riddell el kb9vqf wgrant D0U91E micahg kubuntu-ci markey crissi- GuySoft amichair mamarley sgclark jose EgS Sput wxl ximion Darkwing ubot9 kfu
<shanzib817> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--jYqzJErTI LRH IS LIVE NOW!! CALL 415-349-5666 #LRH EFNETlpfzwpl: D0U91E markey Florent wxl davmor2_ valorie SilentGhost GuySoft mamarley el schmidtm doko ejat ximion mhall119 lisandro wgrant Sput elopio keithzg Odur Riddell Guest97184 jose schnoodles-a scottn_ DarinMill
<shanzib817> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--jYqzJErTI LRH IS LIVE NOW!! CALL 415-349-5666 #LRH EFNETphubgd: wxl Odur el DarinMiller yofel drw hggdh IrcsomeBot lisandro Quintasan Sput ximion Darkwing davmor2_ sasukeskapa EgS fone626 murthy sitter kb9vqf wgrant schnoodles-a valorie mar
<shanzib817> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--jYqzJErTI LRH IS LIVE NOW!! CALL 415-349-5666 #LRH EFNETdtjegfrlt: Darkwing micahg EgS rperier DarinMiller fone626 amichair ximion schnoodles-a yofel SilentGhost wxl kubuntu-ci Florent davmor2_ inetpro [Relic] jose marku
<shanzib817> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--jYqzJErTI LRH IS LIVE NOW!! CALL 415-349-5666 #LRH EFNETnoxswhrstc: queuebot keithzg kubuntu-ci ravior sitter ubot9 hggdh wgrant kfunk kb9vqf Sput mamarley D0U91E lisandro el mhall119 markus_e92 inetpro yofel ejat amicha
<shanzib817> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--jYqzJErTI LRH IS LIVE NOW!! CALL 415-349-5666 #LRH EFNETsjpoxvyq: kb9vqf micahg soee ikonia EgS inetpro elopio DarinMiller wgrant ejat ximion crissi- fone626 kubuntu-ci amichair wxl markey Guest97184 drw himcesjf_ rperier Odur schnoodles-a scottn_ Riddell SilentGhost kfunk [Relic
<shanzib817> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--jYqzJErTI LRH IS LIVE NOW!! CALL 415-349-5666 #LRH EFNETbwiklexixi: D0U91E himcesjf_ rperier ikonia schnoodles-a kubuntu-ci Sput micahg kb9vqf ejat mamarley Odur sitter sasukeskapa EgS markey hggdh keithzg Florent kfunk GuySoft mhall119 murthy queuebot crissi- Quintasan wxl markus_e92 schm
<shanzib817> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--jYqzJErTI LRH IS LIVE NOW!! CALL 415-349-5666 #LRH EFNETswlqstt: sgclark fone626 lisandro doko amichair keithzg kubuntu-ci SilentGhost markey kfunk schmidtm himcesjf_ mhall119 hggdh rperier queuebot micahg el Guest97184 murthy drw
<tsimonq2> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Riddell, amu, imbrandon, Hobbsee, Tm_T or jussi01
<ikonia> we need to update that ops call
<Quintasan> Hmm
<Quintasan> I think I had ops here at some point
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktexteditor build #53: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktexteditor/53/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @ahoneybun @Valoriez Could an op please delete the spam messages from this end?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #79: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/79/
<dimmuborg625> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--jYqzJErTI LRH IS LIVE NOW!! CALL 415-349-5666 #LRH EFNETsowkich: Darkwing Odur el wxl markey D0U91E mamarley DarinMiller Guest97184 soee ejat mhall119 markus_e92 elopio kubuntu-ci fone626 inetpro yofel murthy ubot9 Flannel je4d ravior Ircsome
<dimmuborg625> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--jYqzJErTI LRH IS LIVE NOW!! CALL 415-349-5666 #LRH EFNETcbsoviytjw: micahg lisandro kfunk D0U91E wgrant ravior davmor2_ schnoodles-a Quintasan IrcsomeBot doko Guest97184 yofel sgclark himcesjf_ kb9vqf valorie SilentGhost m
<tsimonq2> !ops
<dimmuborg625> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--jYqzJErTI LRH IS LIVE NOW!! CALL 415-349-5666 #LRH EFNETweuvm: hggdh mamarley crissi- murthy jose valorie Sput Odur DarinMiller D0U91E inetpro micahg himcesjf_ Guest97184 Riddell lisandro Flannel queuebot ravior drw fone626 ikonia U
<dimmuborg625> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--jYqzJErTI LRH IS LIVE NOW!! CALL 415-349-5666 #LRH EFNETkrvdb: queuebot mhall119 sitter mamarley fone626 IrcsomeBot Odur rperier drw wgrant himcesjf_ doko Florent murthy [Relic] jose crissi- elopio ravior soee el hggdh EgS kfunk yofel DarinMiller Unit193 Riddell ejat scottn_ Quintasan D0U91E
<dimmuborg625> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--jYqzJErTI LRH IS LIVE NOW!! CALL 415-349-5666 #LRH EFNETeibsvl: Sput drw mamarley Florent Riddell Darkwing Guest97184 DarinMiller ravior ikonia sasukeskapa kfunk ubot9 kb9vqf sgclark jose elopio markey IrcsomeBot
<tsimonq2> !ops
<tsimonq2> c'mon, ubottu...
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #80: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calligra build #157: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calligra/157/
<addi234> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--jYqzJErTI LRH IS LIVE NOW!! CALL 415-349-5666 #LRH EFNETqzmruuwdjh: Sput fregl wxl schnoodles-a queuebot EgS mariogrip shadeslayer maxyz Guest97184 ubot9 wgrant silver_saucepan_ Unit19
<addi234> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--jYqzJErTI LRH IS LIVE NOW!! CALL 415-349-5666 #LRH EFNETbtnolnnukn: flexiondotorg greyback sasukeskapa Odur ejat soee markey_work hggdh markus_e92 keithzg elopio Flannel fone626 IrcsomeBot queuebot lisandro [Relic] schnoodles-a Unit193 kb9vqf inetpro wgrant wxl[m] mhall119 SilentGhos
<tsimonq2> !ops
<addi234> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--jYqzJErTI LRH IS LIVE NOW!! CALL 415-349-5666 #LRH EFNETxccalmg: alleehol Sput queuebot fregl markus_e92 keithzg rperier flexiondotorg Guest97184 acheronuk mamarley mhall119 ejat Mamarok lisandro silver_s
<addi234> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--jYqzJErTI LRH IS LIVE NOW!! CALL 415-349-5666 #LRH EFNETtttveagst: himcesjf_ markey Unit193 Florent soee lisandro wgrant SilentGhost micahg markey_work silver_saucepan_ [Relic] maxyz scottn_ drw
<addi234> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--jYqzJErTI LRH IS LIVE NOW!! CALL 415-349-5666 #LRH EFNETeiodknsi: flexiondotorg ahoneybun hggdh alleehol shadeslayer himcesjf_ lisandro wgrant micahg queuebot wxl[m] mhall119 mariogrip schnoodles-a drw ej
<addi234> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--jYqzJErTI LRH IS LIVE NOW!! CALL 415-349-5666 #LRH EFNETxxrrg: Odur acheronuk wxl soee el hggdh inetpro Guest97184 Riddell silver_saucepan_ Mamarok SilentGhost Flannel fregl ahoneybun 
<addi234> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--jYqzJErTI LRH IS LIVE NOW!! CALL 415-349-5666 #LRH EFNETsdpac: maxyz wgrant micahg Mamarok elopio mariogrip ejat inetpro fone626 scottn_ queuebot mhall119 soee alleehol shadeslayer ravior kb9vqf schnoodles-a SilentGhost sasukeskapa acheronuk ubot9 Flannel IrcsomeBot markus_e92 himces
<tsimonq2> .ir
<tsimonq2> Whoops
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calligra build #41: STILL FAILING in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calligra/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #59: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktexteditor build #151: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktexteditor/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calligra build #42: STILL FAILING in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calligra/42/
<mamarley> acheronuk: I apologize if this has already been mentioned, but it looks like Artful is migrating to VLC 3.0rc and some KDE packages will need recompiling to work with it.
<mamarley> s/Artful/Bionic
 * mamarley is up too late.
<tsimonq2> mamarley: I did that, and I'm aware.
<tsimonq2> Which ones specifically?
 * mamarley hasn't taken the time to figure that out yet.
<mamarley> But anything that depends on "libvlccore8".
<mamarley> It looks like just whatever source packages are associated with phonon-backend-vlc and phonon4qt5-backend-vlc.
<mamarley> (Based on the "Dependants" view in Synaptic.)
<tsimonq2> Hmph, this should have been handled by Britney.
<tsimonq2> mamarley: If you get me a machine-readable list, I can kick off no-change rebuilds.
<valorie> I don't know how to delete spam from the irclogs
<valorie> perhaps someone in #ubuntu-ops does
<tsimonq2> valorie: You can't, but you can delete the Telegram messages.
<valorie> oh, ok
<mamarley> tsimonq2: It looks like just the source package "phonon-backend-vlc".  That's the only thing breaking my computer anyway.  There might be other stuff I don't have installed.
<valorie> all KC members should have ops in this channel
<tsimonq2> Well, maybe someone there can manually edit the files... but my point in pinging was the Telegram channel, valorie 
<mamarley> Oddly enough, it was just synced from Debian 6 hours ago, but it doesn't appear to have built in -proposed, so it still got the old VLC stuff.
<IrcsomeBot> IrcsomeBot was removed by: Valoriez
<valorie> uh
<valorie> how did I do that -- just deleted spam
<tsimonq2> heh yeah...
<valorie> gosh
<valorie> put back the bot
<valorie> got rid of what looks like a spammer to me
<tsimonq2> valorie: The bot isn't back.
<valorie> well, I unbanned it
<tsimonq2> valorie: Mind just OPing me in Telegram so I can take care of it?
<valorie> trying to do that
<valorie> can't seem to get the right screen
<tsimonq2> valorie: Right click my name in the users list and promote me
<valorie> maybe I can do it on the desktop client
<valorie> phone just isn't letting me
<valorie> nor is the desktop app
<valorie> ah, I don't have the right to make new admins
<valorie> only ovidiu-florin does
<tsimonq2> Way to go valorie :P
<IrcsomeBot> IrcsomeBot was added by: tsimonq2
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Er
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Hm
<tsimonq2> Ohai :)
<tsimonq2> It works \o/
<valorie> thank you
<tsimonq2> yw
<tsimonq2> mamarley: Try adding ppa:tsimonq2/universe-upload-testing and see if it does anything.
<tsimonq2> wxl: bionic_unstable_messagelib could use some symbols love if you're up for it.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ki18n build #37: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ki18n/37/
<tsimonq2> wxl: So could bionic_unstable_ktnef, bionic_unstable_kpimtextedit, and bionic_unstable_kcalcore.
<tsimonq2> wxl: And bionic_unstable_kamoso with bionic_unstable_babe are fun ones, with bionic_unstable_calligra being a bit easier.
<wxl> i've got some other things to work on right now but eventually tsimonq2 
<tsimonq2> wxl: Basically, if you have the time, you could make things easier for us down the road when we have to get these packages ready for the archive. ;)
<tsimonq2> wxl: Alright
<valorie> reminder - it would be cool to have someone take over clive
<valorie> 's PPA for Falkon
<valorie> which I'm using exclusively and full time
<valorie> quite successfully
<tsimonq2> Were those just daily Falkon builds?
<valorie> from KCI I believe
<valorie> he brought it back up so I wouldn't fall behind
<valorie> I didn't realize I was the only tester
<tsimonq2> valorie: Are you on Bionic?
<valorie> not yet, no
<tsimonq2> Ok
<valorie> maybe for the alpha 1 I'll make the jump
<valorie> tsimonq2: any reason in particular you're asking?
<tsimonq2> Quite possibly. :P
<tsimonq2> valorie: https://launchpad.net/~tsimonq2/+archive/ubuntu/falkon
<tsimonq2> valorie: New packages will build on a daily basis whenever there's new upstream commits.
<valorie> yay!
<tsimonq2> I have *not* tested this ;)
 * tsimonq2 is about to, though
<valorie> added the ppa and updated/upgraded, but no changes
<tsimonq2> It's still publishing, it seems.
<tsimonq2> Additionally, just a note for developers: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/meta-kde/5:93ubuntu1
<tsimonq2> valorie: Yep, Falkon works :D
<valorie> it doesn't just work
<tsimonq2> Oh?
<valorie> so far, it beats out chrome, chromium, and FF
<valorie> for me
<valorie> for the sites I use
<tsimonq2> Oh, I thought something was broken. :P
<tsimonq2> valorie: So the upgrade to my PPA worked?
<valorie> if it's done building I'll upgrade again
<valorie> otherwise, everything was good
<tsimonq2> Yup, it should be good now.
<tsimonq2> Try upgrading again.
<tsimonq2> (I want to make sure my build isn't broken ;)
<tsimonq2> )
<tsimonq2> I mean, it works for me.
<tsimonq2> But still.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_falkon build #53: STILL FAILING in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_falkon/53/
<tsimonq2> valorie: One thing I'm looking into is the fact that if you don't have the very latest QtWebEngine, Falkon might have 100 different known, exploitable security vulnerabilities at any given time.
<tsimonq2> The security for QtWebEngine really needs an improvement.
<tsimonq2> (Well, not the security, but rather, how quickly those updates are released.)
<valorie> !info qtwebengine
<ubottu> Package qtwebengine does not exist in bionic
<valorie> pfff
<tsimonq2> !info libqt5webenginecore5
<ubottu> libqt5webenginecore5 (source: qtwebengine-opensource-src): Web content engine library for Qt - Core. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.9.2+dfsg-2ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 31031 kB, installed size 117773 kB
<tsimonq2> !info libqt5webenginewidgets5
<ubottu> libqt5webenginewidgets5 (source: qtwebengine-opensource-src): Web content engine library for Qt - Widget. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.9.2+dfsg-2ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 135 kB, installed size 851 kB
<tsimonq2> I'm working on the Qt 5.9.3 update right now, which will feature a whole slew of security updates.
<valorie> apt-cache policy libqt5webengine5
<valorie> libqt5webengine5:
<valorie>   Installed: 5.9.1+dfsg-4
<valorie>   Candidate: 5.9.1+dfsg-4
<valorie> oh, webenginecore, ok
<valorie> still on artful though
<tsimonq2> Eventually I'm going to have to learn how to deal with the cluster**** that is updating QtWebEngine to a new Chromium and testing it without relying on upstream.
<tsimonq2> Right.
<tsimonq2> But right now, anything that uses an outdated QtWebEngine is a security liability.
<valorie> Installed: 5.9.1+dfsg-4
<valorie> so a bit behind
<valorie> perhaps let the falkon devel about that?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_falkon build #54: STILL FAILING in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_falkon/54/
<tsimonq2> There's nothing they can do.
<valorie> so that they can require the new qt?
<tsimonq2> That doesn't matter if you ship an old Qupzilla/Falkon and an old Qt
<tsimonq2> You're still going to be vulnerable if you don't take action.
<valorie> well, it would be good to talk with the devel anyway, to find out their release plan
<valorie> because we can't ship it if it ain't released in time to test thoroughly
<tsimonq2> There's ways around that. >_>
<valorie> well, we shouldn't make an exception for a browser
<valorie> that's too important
<tsimonq2> That's... what they already do for Firefox and Chromium?
<tsimonq2> :))
<tsimonq2> !info firefox xenial
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 57.0.1+build2-0ubuntu0.16.04.1 (xenial), package size 44546 kB, installed size 170731 kB
<tsimonq2> !info chromium-browser xenial
<ubottu> chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium web browser, open-source version of Chrome. In component universe, is optional. Version 63.0.3239.84-0ubuntu0.16.04.1 (xenial), package size 73086 kB, installed size 283105 kB
<tsimonq2> Are those not both current versions? :P
<valorie> well, we don't control that
<valorie> we will control this
<valorie> so if there are security vulns, they will be our fault
<tsimonq2> It's nothing upstream *anything* can do, we as distributors have to fix it ourselves.
<tsimonq2> Like I said, it's entirely possible to do, it just takes some time and expertise.
<valorie> well
<tsimonq2> I'm willing to volunteer what I have of both.
<valorie> I would prefer to have a released browser with a bit of promo behind it
<valorie> over a stealth one
<valorie> probable we'll have to stay with FF as default anyway
<valorie> although I would love to have Falkon instead
<tsimonq2> This isn't even a problem I'm tackling with my Kubuntu hat on, Lubuntu Next ships Qupzilla by default...
<valorie> ah
<tsimonq2> I'll likely send an email to ubuntu-hardened in the coming weeks, as recommended by the Canonical/Ubuntu Security Team member I talked to.
<tsimonq2> valorie: To get a gauge on how many vulnerabilities are exploitable, take a look at this DSA for example: https://www.debian.org/security/2017/dsa-4020
<tsimonq2> That's for Chromium, which is embedded in QtWebEngine.
<tsimonq2> That's one of several I can point to that have been found between 5.9.1 and 5.9.3 being released.
<tsimonq2> Stack overflows, privledge escalation, URL spoofing...
<tsimonq2> They're everywhere.
<tsimonq2> Oh, not to mention PDF viewer issues.
<tsimonq2> All of these are very much public and exploitable.
<valorie> hasn't Goog fixed these?
<tsimonq2> They have.
<valorie> ok
<tsimonq2> And they're already in upstream QtWebEngine.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_falkon build #39: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_falkon/39/
<tsimonq2> We just haven't released the updates with these patches yet.
<tsimonq2> Why?
<tsimonq2> Because embedded code gets complicated. :P
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_falkon build #73: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_falkon/73/
<valorie> oy
<valorie> oops
<valorie> it's sad to see all the teams shrinking
<valorie> takes time and knowledge to evaluate and deal with all this stuff
<tsimonq2> It's not really that either, it's a matter of it just being a new thing that's a PITA. :P
<tsimonq2> Maybe wxl can be our QtWebEngine security update guy XD
<wxl> does ANYONE know where i can find freaking help for using discourse?
<wxl> and don't tell me meta.discourse.org or else
<valorie> heh
<wxl> oops meant that to go to ko
<wxl> guess i'm too used to typing /kd :)
<valorie> there is #discourse     
<valorie> according to alis
<wxl> they just HAD to use the word discourse, didn't they? it '
<wxl> s worse than matrix trying to search for info
<wxl> especially when it's on quoting!
<valorie> my husband has a POST ancestor
<valorie> imagine trying to search for that one
<wxl> hahahah
<blaze> someone removed me from the tg chat. why?
<valorie> blaze: what was the user name?
<valorie> we had a spammer, and while trying to remove the messages, I messed up some stuff
<valorie> including removing the bot
<valorie> :(
<valorie> the list of "actions" I see don't include blaze
<valorie> in any case, can you rejoin?
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> hi .. anyone here use byobu ?
<valorie> !info byobu
<ubottu> byobu (source: byobu): text window manager, shell multiplexer, integrated DevOps environment. In component main, is optional. Version 5.124-0ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 100 kB, installed size 650 kB
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> or what shortcut in KDE using ctrl+f2
<valorie> I've heard of it before, but no
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> there is shortcut not working while using byobu in kde
<valorie> @myfenris, maybe in #kde they know
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> okie thanks @Valoriez
<valorie> I am not aware of a Telegram channel that links with that though
<ejat> already asked in #kde .. :)
<ejat> waiting for them to reply
<blaze> valorie: it's not a supergroup or publuc chat therefore it's impossible to rejoin
<blaze> without invite
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> hi blaze, I quit IRC, but if you let me know your telegram name, I'll invite you
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> now
<valorie> eh, I'lll just PM you the invite link
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> "sorry, cannot add unholo due to their privacy settings"
<acheronuk> blaze: ^^^
<IrcsomeBot> unholo was added by: unholo
<blaze> :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1970: SUCCESS in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1970/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1970: SUCCESS in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1970/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1970: SUCCESS in 3 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1970/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kget build #455: FAILURE in 8.9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kget/455/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kget build #36: FAILURE in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kget/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kget build #177: FAILURE in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kget/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kget build #456: FIXED in 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kget/456/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kget build #37: STILL FAILING in 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kget/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kget build #178: STILL FAILING in 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kget/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kget build #40: FAILURE in 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kget/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kget build #44: FAILURE in 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kget/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kget build #101: FAILURE in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kget/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kget build #128: FAILURE in 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kget/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kget build #41: STILL FAILING in 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kget/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kget build #45: STILL FAILING in 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kget/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kget build #102: STILL FAILING in 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kget/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kget build #129: STILL FAILING in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kget/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kget build #38: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kget/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kget build #179: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kget/179/
<mamarley> tsimonq2: I installed those packages and now Phonon works again, thanks!
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @myfenris, Switching to virtual desktop 2 I think. Clashes with byobu. Can be turned off in  Virtual Desktops, switching tab in systemsettings
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kget build #39: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kget/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kget build #180: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kget/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kget build #103: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kget/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kget build #42: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kget/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_breeze-gtk build #179: UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_breeze-gtk/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kget build #46: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kget/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kget build #130: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kget/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze-gtk build #311: UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze-gtk/311/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze-gtk build #35: UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze-gtk/35/
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kget build #104: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kget/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kget build #43: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kget/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kget build #131: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kget/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kget build #47: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kget/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kget build #40: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kget/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kget build #181: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kget/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kget build #182: STILL FAILING in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kget/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kget build #41: STILL FAILING in 3 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kget/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kget build #105: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kget/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kget build #44: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kget/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kget build #132: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kget/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kget build #48: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kget/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kirigami2 build #212: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kirigami2/212/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #641: FAILURE in 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/641/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #642: STILL FAILING in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/642/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kstars build #41: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kstars/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #242: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/242/
<IrcsomeBot> <Andredelsa> hi to everyone
<IrcsomeBot> <Andredelsa> :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1971: FAILURE in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1971/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1971: SUCCESS in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1971/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1971: SUCCESS in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1971/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Hi @Andredelsa :)
<IrcsomeBot> <Andredelsa> 😊
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcalcore build #394: FAILURE in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcalcore/394/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kcalcore build #138: FAILURE in 4 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kcalcore/138/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> I keep meaning to comment on the design stuff you put on phabricator
<IrcsomeBot> <Andredelsa> ok
<wxl> hey @Andredelsa! good to see you! what's new?
<IrcsomeBot> <Andredelsa> hey @wxl! I'm working on some wallpaper :)
<wxl> oooh got something to show off yet?
<IrcsomeBot> <Andredelsa> now I'm making a christmas wallpaper
<IrcsomeBot> <Andredelsa> very simply :)
<IrcsomeBot> <Andredelsa> 10 minutes and I'll upload here
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kamoso build #167: FAILURE in 4 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kamoso/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kamoso build #152: STILL FAILING in 4 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kamoso/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamoso build #46: STILL FAILING in 5 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamoso/46/
<wxl> we should add it to the images but only up until alpha 1 (jan 4)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcalcore build #395: STILL FAILING in 3 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcalcore/395/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kcalcore build #139: STILL FAILING in 2 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kcalcore/139/
<IrcsomeBot> <Andredelsa> I think this would be for some christmas greetings
<IrcsomeBot> <Andredelsa> :)
<IrcsomeBot> <Andredelsa> (Document) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/yC70CHxh/file_3841.png
<IrcsomeBot> <Andredelsa> what do you think?
<wxl> hahahahah i love it
<wxl> is that your photo?
<wxl> (and if so do you still have all those things?)
<IrcsomeBot> <Andredelsa> (Document) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/yRPyXTqq/file_3843.png
<IrcsomeBot> <Andredelsa> :D I'm so pleased that you like it
<IrcsomeBot> <Andredelsa> it's a photo from pexels  … https://static.pexels.com/photos/253207/pexels-photo-253207.jpeg … and I've Gimped :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcalcore build #48: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcalcore/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kamoso build #153: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kamoso/153/
<wxl> i was going to say that ornament would be a little more recognizable if it was turned slightly, but i just love it
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcalcore build #46: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcalcore/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kamoso build #168: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kamoso/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamoso build #47: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamoso/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_systemsettings build #188: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_systemsettings/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_systemsettings build #44: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_systemsettings/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1972: SUCCESS in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1972/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1972: FIXED in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1972/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1972: SUCCESS in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1972/
<IrcsomeBot> <Andredelsa> @wxl, I can try
<IrcsomeBot> <Andredelsa> (Document) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/tHnkkCwf/file_3845.png
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Looks pretty good. Not overly to my taste, but I am not a great judge of design!
<IrcsomeBot> <Andredelsa> 🙂
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-desktop build #145: FAILURE in 4 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-desktop/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop build #331: STILL FAILING in 6 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop/331/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-desktop build #146: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-desktop/146/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Imho it looks too much like Material Design (🤢) but otherwise, lgtm
<IrcsomeBot> <Andredelsa> yes.. Material Design style :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop build #332: STILL FAILING in 7 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop/332/
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> @valorie, I have Falkon installed, and use it daily at work, from Clive ppa
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @Sick_Rimmit, There's no guarantees that updates from that will continue, ppa:tsimonq2/falkon is now completely automated :l
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> *:)
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Oh OK, thanks
#kubuntu-devel 2017-12-19
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #1020: SUCCESS in 6 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/1020/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_babe build #170: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_babe/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_babe build #59: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_babe/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-sdk build #154: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-sdk/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_lskat build #156: STILL FAILING in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_lskat/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze-gtk build #36: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze-gtk/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpimtextedit build #30: STILL FAILING in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpimtextedit/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kaffeine build #38: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kaffeine/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kig build #41: STILL UNSTABLE in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kig/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kde-dev-scripts build #41: STILL UNSTABLE in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kde-dev-scripts/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_k3b build #178: STILL UNSTABLE in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_k3b/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_purpose build #37: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_purpose/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #42: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kstars build #42: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kstars/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_elisa build #35: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_elisa/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_palapeli build #44: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_palapeli/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_lskat build #44: FAILURE in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_lskat/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcachegrind build #42: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcachegrind/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwin build #213: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwin/213/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_falkon build #40: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_falkon/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_falkon build #74: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_falkon/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_elisa build #175: STILL UNSTABLE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_elisa/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #243: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/243/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #194: STILL UNSTABLE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_babe build #171: STILL FAILING in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_babe/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_babe build #60: STILL FAILING in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_babe/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_lskat build #157: STILL FAILING in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_lskat/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_k3b build #45: STILL UNSTABLE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_k3b/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_lskat build #45: STILL FAILING in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_lskat/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpimtextedit build #31: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpimtextedit/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_purpose build #167: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_purpose/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_lskat build #59: STILL FAILING in 3 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_lskat/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #81: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwin build #42: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwin/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #45: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 hr 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcachegrind build #26: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 hr 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcachegrind/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kblog build #103: FIXED in 3 hr 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kblog/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kidentitymanagement build #67: FIXED in 3 hr 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kidentitymanagement/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_palapeli build #23: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 hr 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_palapeli/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calligra build #43: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calligra/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_lskat build #48: FAILURE in 3 hr 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_lskat/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmbox build #54: FIXED in 3 hr 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmbox/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kig build #45: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 hr 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kig/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kolf build #85: FIXED in 3 hr 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kolf/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #82: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #239: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/239/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kopete build #41: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kopete/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwave build #28: FAILURE in 4 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwave/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calligra build #158: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calligra/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_krita build #44: FAILURE in 4 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_krita/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdenlive build #43: FAILURE in 4 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdenlive/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_marble build #45: FAILURE in 4 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_marble/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ark build #130: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 hr 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ark/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_lskat build #60: STILL FAILING in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_lskat/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_cantor build #93: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_cantor/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #45: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_lskat build #49: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_lskat/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwave build #29: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwave/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdenlive build #44: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdenlive/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kopete build #42: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kopete/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_khotkeys build #86: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_khotkeys/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktnef build #89: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktnef/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_incidenceeditor build #141: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_incidenceeditor/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libgravatar build #81: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libgravatar/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libksieve build #109: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libksieve/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calligra build #44: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calligra/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #60: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_krita build #196: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_krita/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_marble build #46: FIXED in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_marble/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_mbox-importer build #83: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_mbox-importer/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_grantlee-editor build #96: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_grantlee-editor/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadiconsole build #131: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadiconsole/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #69: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmail-account-wizard/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_knotes build #116: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_knotes/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #145: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_pim-sieve-editor/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calligra build #159: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calligra/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_pim-data-exporter build #95: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_pim-data-exporter/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #91: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalarm build #106: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalarm/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_eventviews build #133: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_eventviews/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_krita build #45: FIXED in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_krita/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwayland build #36: FAILURE in 7 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwayland/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-calendar build #116: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-calendar/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwayland build #37: STILL FAILING in 7 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwayland/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-search build #146: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-search/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_krita build #197: FIXED in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_krita/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwayland build #124: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwayland/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ki18n build #38: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ki18n/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwayland build #125: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwayland/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmail build #118: STILL FAILING in 6 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmail/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kaddressbook build #116: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kaddressbook/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kontact build #101: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kontact/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmail build #119: STILL FAILING in 5 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmail/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_korganizer build #106: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_korganizer/106/
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<IrcsomeBot> <Andredelsa> Hi :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkdepim build #142: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkdepim/142/
<RonaldsMazitis> so no kde 5.11 for ubuntu LTS
<RonaldsMazitis> 16.04
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkdepim build #143: FIXED in 1 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkdepim/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1973: SUCCESS in 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1973/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1973: SUCCESS in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1973/
<blaze> next LTS is on the radar, some people are already using it
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1973: SUCCESS in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1973/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Correct.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> 16.04 won't see any more Plasma updates besides 5.8 LTS.
<RonaldsMazitis> I hate jumping from LTS
<RonaldsMazitis> it almost every time break something
<RonaldsMazitis> but not so much for simple things like openbox
<RonaldsMazitis> can somebody confirm that using wine fullscreen aplications/games and exiting them, does not force changes on screen resolution in kde 5.11
<valorie> RonaldsMazitis: this is not a support channel
<valorie> please use #kubuntu for that
<RonaldsMazitis> ah sorry
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> does Riddell still have involvement with Kubuntu in the sense of the kubuntu.org website?
<tsimonq2> I think at this point he's *only* involved irt holding our finances.
<valorie> he's our Treasurer
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> the reason I ask because on the Contact page it says "For comments and other issues with this website contact Jonathan Riddell jriddell@ubuntu.com or Ovidiu-Florin BOGDAN ovidiu-florin@kubuntu.org"
<valorie> oh
<valorie> that should be fixed
<valorie> thanks @MichaelTun
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> he is also the English speaking press contact person on the page.
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> @valorie, you're welcome :)
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> does Kubuntu run this group? https://www.facebook.com/groups/1621503328076186/about/
<valorie> nope
<valorie> and we don't know the admins, either
<valorie> they look to be Russian
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> ok then I would suggest creating your own group just to remove confusion. (if assistance with this is needed, let me know)
<valorie> well, I think there is one official, and a couple of non-official
<valorie> our efforts at reaching out to the admins have been ......
<valorie> worse: people ask for support there!
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> https://www.opendesktop.org/p/1203867/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Thanks @Andredelsa
<wxl> @acheronuk: what do you think abotu my idea of putting it in the dailies up until alpha
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @wxl, Putting what?
<wxl> ^^ andre's wallpaper
<valorie> that would be fun
<wxl> i think it would be a fun thing for xmas. a little easter egg as it were.
<tsimonq2> Sure.
<wxl> we make it the default until alpha and then we just make a new default
<wxl> that way ti's still on there :)
#kubuntu-devel 2017-12-20
<valorie> https://www.facebook.com/search/top/?q=kubuntu gets quite a few results
<valorie> rather confusing
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #1021: SUCCESS in 7 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/1021/
<valorie> https://phabricator.kde.org/w/kubuntu/kubuntu-marketing/ is impressive
<valorie> thanks, @Andredelsa
<tsimonq2> @acheronuk: The Launchpad build queues are completely full for amd64/i386. I've paused KCI for now to let the existing builds finish up, and to let the queue catch up a bit, and will leave it like this (you're typically awake in 2-3 hours anyways, no?). Feel free to unpause once things get better.
<tsimonq2> If things clear up before I go to sleep, I'll unpause it, but for now, I'll keep it like that.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_telegram-qt build #180: ABORTED in 3 hr 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_telegram-qt/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_dragon build #42: ABORTED in 3 hr 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_dragon/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #99 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_zeroconf-ioslave build #35: ABORTED in 3 hr 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_zeroconf-ioslave/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdelibs4support build #557: FAILURE in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdelibs4support/557/
<tsimonq2> (I had to abort a couple of jobs to get the pause job to run.)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_lskat build #46: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_lskat/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_lskat build #158: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_lskat/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_babe build #172: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_babe/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_babe build #61: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_babe/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #100: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_peruse build #157: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_peruse/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calligra build #160: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calligra/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze-plymouth build #37: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze-plymouth/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_klinkstatus build #41: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_klinkstatus/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze-grub build #36: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze-grub/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdeedu-data build #44: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdeedu-data/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkexiv2 build #42: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkexiv2/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kqtquickcharts build #44: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kqtquickcharts/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt build #40: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdav2 build #39: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdav2/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwallet-pam build #44: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwallet-pam/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksmtp build #22: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksmtp/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kopete build #40: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kopete/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kproperty build #31: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kproperty/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdevelop-pg-qt build #42: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdevelop-pg-qt/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libmediawiki build #39: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libmediawiki/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcontacts build #42: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcontacts/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers build #36: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_trojita build #40: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_trojita/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_telegram-qt build #39: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_telegram-qt/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_analitza build #43: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_analitza/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_poxml build #42: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_poxml/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_poxml build #44: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_poxml/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkmahjongg build #42: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkmahjongg/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_klinkstatus build #42: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_klinkstatus/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeedu-data build #42: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeedu-data/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kopete build #43: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kopete/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_analitza build #45: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_analitza/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kimap2 build #39: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kimap2/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkexiv2 build #43: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkexiv2/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdb build #42: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdb/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_bluez-qt build #50: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_bluez-qt/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kqtquickcharts build #42: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kqtquickcharts/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_gcompris build #39: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_gcompris/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #41: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #162: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kimageformats build #48: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kimageformats/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkdcraw build #44: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkdcraw/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kscd build #47: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kscd/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwayland-integration build #36: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwayland-integration/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kde-dev-utils build #25: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kde-dev-utils/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #46: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_oxygen-icons5/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksnakeduel build #41: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksnakeduel/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plymouth-kcm build #41: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plymouth-kcm/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze-gtk build #37: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze-gtk/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kruler build #42: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kruler/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kfloppy build #42: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kfloppy/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_modemmanager-qt build #46: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_modemmanager-qt/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksystemlog build #26: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksystemlog/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_signon-kwallet-extension build #43: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_signon-kwallet-extension/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_filelight build #42: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_filelight/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwrited build #37: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwrited/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kamera build #26: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kamera/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #39: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kholidays build #20: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kholidays/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kde-gtk-config build #20: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kde-gtk-config/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kde-gtk-config build #46: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kde-gtk-config/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kspaceduel build #44: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kspaceduel/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kgeography build #43: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kgeography/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krfb build #27: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krfb/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kactivitymanagerd build #41: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kactivitymanagerd/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kaffeine build #39: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kaffeine/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmousetool build #44: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmousetool/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcachegrind build #27: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcachegrind/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcron build #42: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcron/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_blinken build #42: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_blinken/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kapidox build #44: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kapidox/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_user-manager build #37: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_user-manager/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmouth build #33: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmouth/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_klettres build #25: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_klettres/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktouch build #27: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktouch/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_picmi build #27: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_picmi/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kimagemapeditor build #34: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kimagemapeditor/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwave build #30: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwave/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksirk build #33: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksirk/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #46: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksshaskpass build #38: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksshaskpass/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kbruch build #44: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kbruch/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkomparediff2 build #46: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkomparediff2/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcalc build #42: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcalc/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_konquest build #24: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_konquest/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio-gdrive build #39: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio-gdrive/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kgeography build #44: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kgeography/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_blinken build #44: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_blinken/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksmtp build #39: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksmtp/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_qtcurve build #39: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_qtcurve/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_drkonqi build #44: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_drkonqi/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kleopatra build #45: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kleopatra/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #45: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_sweeper build #43: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_sweeper/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kbruch build #42: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kbruch/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kscreen build #46: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kscreen/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmix build #37: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmix/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_svgpart build #44: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_svgpart/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdf build #45: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdf/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmplot build #43: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmplot/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_rocs build #44: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_rocs/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_step build #45: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_step/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdesdk-thumbnailers build #42: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdesdk-thumbnailers/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kldap build #27: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kldap/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kde-dev-utils build #42: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kde-dev-utils/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kolf build #26: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kolf/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #42: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmix build #33: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmix/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-sdk build #37: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-sdk/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cervisia build #45: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cervisia/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-sdk build #46: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-sdk/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kaccounts-integration build #43: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kaccounts-integration/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_isoimagewriter build #39: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_isoimagewriter/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkscreen build #50: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkscreen/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #39: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_dragon build #41: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_dragon/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_latte-dock build #42: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_latte-dock/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcolorchooser build #43: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcolorchooser/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kapidox build #136: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kapidox/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjots build #45: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjots/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kgoldrunner build #45: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kgoldrunner/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kqtquickcharts build #100: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kqtquickcharts/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkscreen build #188: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkscreen/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kpat build #29: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kpat/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcharselect build #42: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcharselect/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkdcraw build #42: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkdcraw/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kubrick build #47: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kubrick/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_yakuake build #39: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_yakuake/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-integration build #39: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-integration/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kfloppy build #43: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kfloppy/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_latte-dock build #34: FAILURE in 4 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_latte-dock/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_khelpcenter build #44: FAILURE in 4 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_khelpcenter/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcharselect build #139: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcharselect/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kteatime build #45: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kteatime/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_systemsettings build #48: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_systemsettings/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_prison build #45: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_prison/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kinfocenter build #46: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kinfocenter/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkleo build #53: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkleo/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmag build #45: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmag/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krdc build #43: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krdc/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plymouth-kcm build #43: FAILURE in 4 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plymouth-kcm/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kapptemplate build #44: FAILURE in 4 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kapptemplate/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_grantleetheme build #42: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_grantleetheme/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kolf build #47: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kolf/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kactivitymanagerd build #46: FAILURE in 4 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kactivitymanagerd/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_peruse build #41: FAILURE in 4 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_peruse/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kasync build #181: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kasync/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdecoration build #207: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdecoration/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cervisia build #42: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cervisia/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpeople build #52: FAILURE in 4 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpeople/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kollision build #42: FAILURE in 4 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kollision/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libksane build #42: FAILURE in 4 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libksane/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_klines build #43: FAILURE in 4 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_klines/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_syndication build #42: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_syndication/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcalutils build #40: FAILURE in 4 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcalutils/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_konsole build #42: FAILURE in 4 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_konsole/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_klettres build #42: FAILURE in 4 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_klettres/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #119: FAILURE in 4 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamoso build #48: FAILURE in 4 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamoso/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_krdc build #41: FAILURE in 4 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_krdc/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_grantleetheme build #45: FAILURE in 4 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_grantleetheme/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_gcompris build #130: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_gcompris/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_trojita build #181: FAILURE in 4 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_trojita/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kimap build #24: FAILURE in 4 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kimap/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libmediawiki build #87: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libmediawiki/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi build #53: FAILURE in 4 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwalletmanager build #36: FAILURE in 4 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwalletmanager/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktuberling build #46: FAILURE in 4 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktuberling/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_filelight build #30: FAILURE in 4 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_filelight/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kopete build #153: FAILURE in 4 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kopete/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_sddm-kcm build #19: FAILURE in 4 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_sddm-kcm/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kreversi build #46: FAILURE in 4 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kreversi/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_print-manager build #42: FAILURE in 4 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_print-manager/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_palapeli build #24: FAILURE in 4 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_palapeli/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcron build #23: FAILURE in 4 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcron/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkcompactdisc build #40: FAILURE in 4 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkcompactdisc/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkcompactdisc build #42: FAILURE in 4 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkcompactdisc/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kgamma5 build #16: FAILURE in 4 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kgamma5/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktouch build #42: FAILURE in 4 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktouch/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_umbrello build #27: FAILURE in 4 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_umbrello/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #39: FAILURE in 4 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-mycroft/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_user-manager build #37: FAILURE in 4 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_user-manager/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_discover build #42: FAILURE in 4 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_discover/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_elisa build #36: FAILURE in 4 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_elisa/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_sweeper build #33: FAILURE in 4 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_sweeper/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_muon build #41: FAILURE in 4 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_muon/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libktorrent build #39: FAILURE in 4 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libktorrent/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kde-dev-scripts build #42: FAILURE in 4 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kde-dev-scripts/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave build #44: FAILURE in 4 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kig build #42: FAILURE in 4 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kig/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_juk build #33: FAILURE in 4 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_juk/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_falkon build #41: FAILURE in 4 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_falkon/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksystemlog build #42: FAILURE in 4 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksystemlog/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwalletmanager build #42: FAILURE in 4 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwalletmanager/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkcddb build #45: FAILURE in 4 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkcddb/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kaccounts-providers build #42: FAILURE in 4 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kaccounts-providers/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kruler build #41: FAILURE in 4 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kruler/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_dolphin build #44: FAILURE in 4 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_dolphin/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #46: FAILURE in 4 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krusader build #39: FAILURE in 4 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krusader/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktimer build #42: FAILURE in 4 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktimer/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdebugsettings build #42: FAILURE in 4 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdebugsettings/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcachegrind build #43: FAILURE in 4 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcachegrind/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_rocs build #42: FAILURE in 4 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_rocs/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ffmpegthumbs build #42: FAILURE in 4 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ffmpegthumbs/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdebugsettings build #43: FAILURE in 4 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdebugsettings/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcalc build #41: FAILURE in 4 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcalc/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_baloo-widgets build #49: FAILURE in 4 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_baloo-widgets/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_oxygen build #22: FAILURE in 4 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_oxygen/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_minuet build #26: FAILURE in 4 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_minuet/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio-stash build #39: FAILURE in 4 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio-stash/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdav build #44: FAILURE in 4 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdav/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-approver build #42: FAILURE in 4 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-approver/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_milou build #43: FAILURE in 4 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_milou/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_juk build #43: FAILURE in 4 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_juk/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_palapeli build #45: FAILURE in 4 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_palapeli/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_svgpart build #42: FAILURE in 4 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_svgpart/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_signon-kwallet-extension build #42: FAILURE in 4 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_signon-kwallet-extension/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kscd build #79: FAILURE in 4 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kscd/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #43: FAILURE in 4 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_systemdgenie build #39: FAILURE in 4 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_systemdgenie/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_lokalize build #42: FAILURE in 4 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_lokalize/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kate build #47: FAILURE in 4 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kate/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_systemsettings build #46: FAILURE in 4 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_systemsettings/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksirk build #35: FAILURE in 4 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksirk/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libksane build #43: FAILURE in 4 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libksane/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdf build #44: FAILURE in 4 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdf/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kjumpingcube build #45: FAILURE in 4 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kjumpingcube/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksysguard build #38: FAILURE in 4 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksysguard/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_minuet build #42: FAILURE in 4 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_minuet/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwave build #43: FAILURE in 4 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwave/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kteatime build #42: FAILURE in 4 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kteatime/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_konsole build #46: FAILURE in 4 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_konsole/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamera build #42: FAILURE in 4 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamera/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksudoku build #49: FAILURE in 4 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksudoku/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_smb4k build #39: FAILURE in 4 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_smb4k/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #42: FAILURE in 4 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kross-interpreters build #42: FAILURE in 4 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kross-interpreters/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kqtquickcharts build #73: FAILURE in 4 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kqtquickcharts/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_katomic build #45: FAILURE in 4 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_katomic/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_labplot build #39: FAILURE in 4 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_labplot/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kimap build #27: FAILURE in 4 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kimap/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdiamond build #45: FAILURE in 4 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdiamond/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmouth build #43: FAILURE in 4 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmouth/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_breeze-plymouth build #149: FAILURE in 4 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_breeze-plymouth/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkcddb build #42: FAILURE in 4 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkcddb/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdegraphics-mobipocket build #46: FAILURE in 4 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdegraphics-mobipocket/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_artikulate build #42: FAILURE in 4 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_artikulate/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_modemmanager-qt build #104: FAILURE in 4 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_modemmanager-qt/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdb build #39: FAILURE in 4 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdb/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kturtle build #42: FAILURE in 4 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kturtle/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kig build #46: FAILURE in 4 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kig/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_analitza build #114: FAILURE in 4 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_analitza/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #24: FAILURE in 4 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kidentitymanagement/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktimer build #38: FAILURE in 4 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktimer/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksmtp build #28: FAILURE in 4 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksmtp/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjsembed build #45: FAILURE in 4 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjsembed/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdav2 build #68: FAILURE in 4 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdav2/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #42: FAILURE in 4 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-mime build #36: FAILURE in 4 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-mime/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcolorchooser build #184: FAILURE in 4 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcolorchooser/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwin build #51: FAILURE in 4 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwin/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio-extras build #37: FAILURE in 4 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio-extras/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #70: FAILURE in 4 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krfb build #104: FAILURE in 4 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krfb/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_konversation build #38: FAILURE in 4 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_konversation/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_konversation build #41: FAILURE in 4 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_konversation/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_breeze-grub build #168: FAILURE in 4 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_breeze-grub/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksnakeduel build #44: FAILURE in 4 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksnakeduel/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdenlive build #43: FAILURE in 4 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdenlive/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kopete build #97: FAILURE in 4 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kopete/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_parley build #53: FAILURE in 4 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_parley/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers build #167: FAILURE in 4 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #137: FAILURE in 4 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_oxygen-icons5/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kstars build #43: FAILURE in 4 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kstars/43/
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: Those failures are likely due to timeouts and probably can be ignored until the next nightly.
<tsimonq2> @acheronuk: Things are still in a bad state so I'll leave it paused for you.
<tsimonq2> @acheronuk: I would clear the build queue but I don't have the credentials... doesn't hurt anything anyways, does it?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Andredelsa> @acheronuk, Thanks to you ☺️
<IrcsomeBot1> <Andredelsa> Sorry, I was sleeping..  … I love the idea of Christmas Easter egg 😃 … We can put on the wallpaper selection..and maybe do a blog post about it..
<IrcsomeBot1> <Andredelsa> We need more of this things to write more blog post ☺️
<IrcsomeBot1> <MichaelTun> the merry kristmas wallpaper is a good idea as a easter egg. … I'd suggest posting it as a blog post on christmas or maybe christmas eve.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Andredelsa> +1
<IrcsomeBot1> <Andredelsa> I will translate in Italian 😊
<valorie> good idea, @Andredelsa
 * tsimonq2 goes to sleep, night all!
<valorie> niters
<IrcsomeBot1> <Andredelsa> Really thanks @valorie
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #99: ABORTED in 4 hr 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1974: SUCCESS in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1974/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1974: SUCCESS in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1974/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1974: SUCCESS in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1974/
<acheronuk> shadeslayer: did you happen to see? https://doodle.com/poll/frwa9b8uehbkdbgs 
<acheronuk> appolgies for the ping if you have
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<BluesKaj> Kwin is crashing on Bionic, no desktop available, so filing a bug with any details isn't in the cards
<acheronuk> BluesKaj: probably a qt version mismatch
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, Right, that's what I'm thinking.
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> We're working to migrate it ASAP
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> Just testing in a VM to see if I can get the error message at all
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, I'm thinking about the 29th from 2-3 PM UTC-6 being the final time unless shadeslayer would like to come along and can't make that time :)
<shadeslayer> I'm not sure I can make it this year
<shadeslayer> I'm away starting this weekend
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Alright. Well at minimum we have quorum so far, so I'll send an email a bit later with the final timem
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> *time
<BluesKaj> tsimonq2, acheronuk ok thanks 
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> (Photo, 826x138) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/EUoL0AIs/file_3854.jpg
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2  BluesKaj:  ^^
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Yeah that's a Qt mismatch...
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Next time I'll be more specific with deps, that shouldn't have happened...
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> (Britney should have prevented it)
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> Yes, some qt stuff has migrated before the rest
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> adding -proposed to this VM to confirm all is ok there
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> or kwin etc may need a rebuild
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, Same error as why LocutusOfBorg rebuilt a handful, it probably won't help
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Qt just needs to migrate.
<acheronuk> shadeslayer: thank you. just in case, do you have any ETA for you being back?
<shadeslayer> 4th Jan?
<acheronuk> shadeslayer: cool. if push comes to shove, that's not a long way to push things back :)
<shadeslayer> acheronuk: I can send some questions before to the mailing list and then I can email my vote in
<acheronuk> shadeslayer: also sounds good if you have the time
<shadeslayer> can do over the weekend perhaps
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2, Yes, seems so as proposed works. Only reason I wondered is kwin is on the list of packages rebuilt for previous biletto land tickets for new Qt
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> but here there is not the qtbase abi break
<acheronuk> shadeslayer: ok. thanks
 * acheronuk wonders if sgclark can make it?
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, Right
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk Did you get to looking at KCI and the build queues yet?
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2, I cleared it, and was waiting for the LP queues to clear. Haven't checked for a while.....
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, Ok
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> 133 jobs. I'll give in another hr or so maybe. then poked stuff
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Ack
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> In any case I think we can wait until the nightly to trigger the whole thing again
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> But if you're inclined to poke failures, go ahead
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2, Thank you for okaying that :P
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, You don't need to ask for permission... I was just pointing out that it could be unnecessary to do
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> :P
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2, KCI doesn't seem to be triggers rebuilds on all fails unless there is an additions upstream SCM change. I noticed that on artful fix. So it would be a goo plan to do it.
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, Oh, ok
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1975: SUCCESS in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1975/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1975: SUCCESS in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1975/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1975: SUCCESS in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1975/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_umbrello build #28: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_umbrello/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_lskat build #50: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_lskat/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_filelight build #31: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_filelight/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcalc build #42: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcalc/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_sweeper build #34: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_sweeper/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksmtp build #29: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksmtp/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_picmi build #28: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_picmi/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdeedu-data build #45: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdeedu-data/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_palapeli build #25: NOW UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_palapeli/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcontacts build #43: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcontacts/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_babe build #62: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_babe/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcron build #24: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcron/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze-plymouth build #38: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze-plymouth/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_sddm-kcm build #20: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_sddm-kcm/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kde-dev-utils build #43: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kde-dev-utils/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_muon build #42: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_muon/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_user-manager build #38: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_user-manager/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_systemsettings build #47: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_systemsettings/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kgamma5 build #17: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kgamma5/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libktorrent build #40: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libktorrent/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_drkonqi build #45: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_drkonqi/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave build #45: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_telegram-qt build #40: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_telegram-qt/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktnef build #26: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktnef/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_blinken build #43: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_blinken/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kimap2 build #40: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kimap2/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libmediawiki build #40: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libmediawiki/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_trojita build #41: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_trojita/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #46: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kruler build #42: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kruler/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kamera build #27: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kamera/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmix build #34: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmix/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-approver build #43: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-approver/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_katomic build #46: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_katomic/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcolorchooser build #44: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcolorchooser/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdebugsettings build #44: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdebugsettings/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kig build #43: NOW UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kig/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeedu-data build #43: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeedu-data/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #43: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libksane build #43: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libksane/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_elisa build #37: NOW UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_elisa/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_juk build #44: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_juk/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kqtquickcharts build #43: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kqtquickcharts/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_poxml build #43: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_poxml/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkomparediff2 build #47: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkomparediff2/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kruler build #43: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kruler/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_analitza build #44: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_analitza/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kimageformats build #49: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kimageformats/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_latte-dock build #43: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_latte-dock/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_parley build #52: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_parley/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkmahjongg build #43: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkmahjongg/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #40: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze-gtk build #38: NOW UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze-gtk/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcachegrind build #44: NOW UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcachegrind/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_systemdgenie build #40: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_systemdgenie/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt build #41: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kolf build #48: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kolf/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krfb build #28: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krfb/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ffmpegthumbs build #43: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ffmpegthumbs/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_yakuake build #40: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_yakuake/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmix build #38: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmix/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmplot build #43: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmplot/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_qtcurve build #40: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_qtcurve/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcron build #43: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcron/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwrited build #38: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwrited/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kaffeine build #40: NOW UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kaffeine/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamoso build #49: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamoso/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_peruse build #42: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_peruse/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_klinkstatus build #42: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_klinkstatus/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_print-manager build #43: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_print-manager/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kapptemplate build #45: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kapptemplate/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kgeography build #44: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kgeography/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #47: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kspaceduel build #45: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kspaceduel/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio-stash build #40: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio-stash/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdav2 build #40: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdav2/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kde-dev-scripts build #43: NOW UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kde-dev-scripts/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kfloppy build #43: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kfloppy/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plymouth-kcm build #42: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plymouth-kcm/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_syndication build #43: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_syndication/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_svgpart build #43: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_svgpart/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmousetool build #45: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmousetool/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamera build #43: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamera/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkcddb build #43: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkcddb/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_signon-kwallet-extension build #43: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_signon-kwallet-extension/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_sweeper build #44: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_sweeper/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kteatime build #43: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kteatime/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdf build #45: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdf/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-sdk build #38: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-sdk/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_milou build #44: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_milou/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_khelpcenter build #45: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_khelpcenter/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_discover build #43: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_discover/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_trojita build #42: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_trojita/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_babe build #63: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_babe/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_umbrello build #29: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_umbrello/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kimagemapeditor build #35: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kimagemapeditor/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_konquest build #25: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_konquest/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_smb4k build #40: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_smb4k/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_palapeli build #46: NOW UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_palapeli/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #44: NOW UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_minuet build #43: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_minuet/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #40: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-mycroft/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktouch build #43: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktouch/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #43: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_dolphin build #45: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_dolphin/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kde-gtk-config build #47: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kde-gtk-config/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmediaplayer build #52: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmediaplayer/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kapidox build #45: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kapidox/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkcompactdisc build #43: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkcompactdisc/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_isoimagewriter build #40: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_isoimagewriter/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #60: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_artikulate build #43: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_artikulate/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kross-interpreters build #43: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kross-interpreters/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kturtle build #43: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kturtle/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksnakeduel build #45: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksnakeduel/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmag build #46: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmag/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksystemlog build #43: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksystemlog/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kleopatra build #46: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kleopatra/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjsembed build #46: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjsembed/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjots build #46: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjots/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksquares build #45: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksquares/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdb build #40: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdb/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdesdk-thumbnailers build #43: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdesdk-thumbnailers/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktimer build #43: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktimer/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze-grub build #37: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze-grub/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kgoldrunner build #46: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kgoldrunner/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kactivitymanagerd build #42: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kactivitymanagerd/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krusader build #40: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krusader/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwave build #44: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwave/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #43: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_konversation build #42: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_konversation/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcalc build #43: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcalc/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcharselect build #43: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcharselect/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdav build #43: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdav/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_konsole build #43: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_konsole/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kscreen build #47: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kscreen/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkdcraw build #43: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkdcraw/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_lskat build #47: STILL FAILING in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_lskat/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmouth build #44: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmouth/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_modemmanager-qt build #47: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_modemmanager-qt/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwayland-integration build #37: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwayland-integration/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kaccounts-providers build #43: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kaccounts-providers/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksirk build #34: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksirk/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_filelight build #43: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_filelight/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_klettres build #43: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_klettres/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdiamond build #46: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdiamond/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_bluez-qt build #51: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_bluez-qt/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpeople build #53: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpeople/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kbruch build #43: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kbruch/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_rocs build #43: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_rocs/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_lokalize build #43: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_lokalize/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kate build #48: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kate/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #40: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers build #37: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_discover build #44: STILL FAILING in 7 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_discover/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdav build #45: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdav/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_baloo-widgets build #50: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_baloo-widgets/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_signon-kwallet-extension build #44: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_signon-kwallet-extension/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kholidays build #21: FIXED in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kholidays/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plymouth-kcm build #44: FIXED in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plymouth-kcm/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kbruch build #45: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kbruch/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksshaskpass build #39: FIXED in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksshaskpass/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_step build #46: FIXED in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_step/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_analitza build #46: FIXED in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_analitza/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kigo build #49: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kigo/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #47: NOW UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkleo build #54: FIXED in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkleo/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #42: FIXED in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktouch build #28: FIXED in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktouch/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kfloppy build #44: FIXED in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kfloppy/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_klinkstatus build #43: FIXED in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_klinkstatus/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksysguard build #39: FIXED in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksysguard/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_poxml build #45: FIXED in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_poxml/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kjumpingcube build #46: FIXED in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kjumpingcube/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kgeography build #45: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kgeography/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kollision build #43: FIXED in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kollision/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kldap build #28: FIXED in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kldap/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwave build #31: FIXED in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwave/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkexiv2 build #44: FIXED in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkexiv2/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksystemlog build #27: FIXED in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksystemlog/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-sdk build #47: FIXED in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-sdk/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_grantleetheme build #46: FIXED in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_grantleetheme/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_dragon build #42: FIXED in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_dragon/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmplot build #44: FIXED in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmplot/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdb build #43: FIXED in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdb/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdenlive build #44: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdenlive/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_gcompris build #40: FIXED in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_gcompris/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kolf build #27: FIXED in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kolf/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_labplot build #40: FIXED in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_labplot/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #83: STILL FAILING in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cervisia build #43: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cervisia/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #47: FIXED in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_oxygen-icons5/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio-extras build #38: FIXED in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio-extras/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktnef build #27: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktnef/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_oxygen build #23: FIXED in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_oxygen/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kstars build #44: NOW UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kstars/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_falkon build #42: NOW UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_falkon/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcalutils build #41: FIXED in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcalutils/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdebugsettings build #43: FIXED in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdebugsettings/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwalletmanager build #37: FIXED in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwalletmanager/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kscd build #48: FIXED in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kscd/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdevelop-pg-qt build #43: FIXED in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdevelop-pg-qt/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_konversation build #39: FIXED in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_konversation/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_klines build #44: FIXED in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_klines/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_latte-dock build #35: FIXED in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_latte-dock/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkmahjongg build #45: FIXED in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkmahjongg/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kimap build #28: FIXED in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kimap/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_minuet build #27: FIXED in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_minuet/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kde-dev-utils build #26: FIXED in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kde-dev-utils/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkcompactdisc build #41: FIXED in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkcompactdisc/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kpat build #30: FIXED in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kpat/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksudoku build #50: FIXED in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksudoku/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktuberling build #47: FIXED in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktuberling/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkscreen build #51: FIXED in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkscreen/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kde-gtk-config build #21: FIXED in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kde-gtk-config/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkdcraw build #45: FIXED in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkdcraw/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcachegrind build #28: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcachegrind/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_lokalize build #47: FIXED in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_lokalize/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cervisia build #46: FIXED in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cervisia/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmouth build #34: FIXED in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmouth/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_user-manager build #38: FIXED in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_user-manager/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kopete build #41: FIXED in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kopete/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kate build #27: FIXED in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kate/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kaccounts-integration build #44: FIXED in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kaccounts-integration/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdf build #46: FIXED in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdf/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_lskat build #51: STILL FAILING in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_lskat/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_konsole build #47: FIXED in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_konsole/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kteatime build #46: FIXED in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kteatime/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-vault build #47: FIXED in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-vault/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kubrick build #48: FIXED in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kubrick/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_parley build #54: FIXED in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_parley/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_krdc build #42: FIXED in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_krdc/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_rocs build #45: FIXED in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_rocs/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kqtquickcharts build #45: FIXED in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kqtquickcharts/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_svgpart build #45: FIXED in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_svgpart/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksnakeduel build #42: FIXED in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksnakeduel/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_khelpcenter build #44: FIXED in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_khelpcenter/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kinfocenter build #47: FIXED in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kinfocenter/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_klettres build #26: FIXED in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_klettres/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_knetwalk build #30: FIXED in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_knetwalk/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kig build #47: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kig/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_juk build #34: FIXED in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_juk/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_systemsettings build #49: FIXED in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_systemsettings/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kactivitymanagerd build #47: FIXED in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kactivitymanagerd/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_blinken build #45: FIXED in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_blinken/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkcddb build #46: FIXED in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkcddb/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktimer build #39: FIXED in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktimer/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-integration build #40: FIXED in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-integration/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksirk build #36: FIXED in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksirk/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libksane build #44: FIXED in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libksane/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_lskat build #48: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_lskat/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kopete build #44: FIXED in 1 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kopete/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi build #54: FIXED in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #84: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calligra build #45: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calligra/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksmtp build #40: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksmtp/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_grantleetheme build #43: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_grantleetheme/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kimap build #25: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kimap/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpimtextedit build #32: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpimtextedit/32/
<wxl> hey do you guys know about this BIOS bricking bug in 17.10? ubuntu has basically obfuscated downloads from both releases.u.c and their traditional downloads page. lubuntu is following suit.
<wxl> cdimage.u.c, too
<wxl> they have added to their release notes
<acheronuk> wxl: yes. I removed the download links on kubuntu.org, put the same message ubuntu has about the bug, and added to our release notes
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krita build #43: FIXED in 1 hr 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krita/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpimtextedit build #33: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpimtextedit/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwin build #52: FIXED in 1 hr 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwin/52/
<mparillo> wxl: I tried to ready the bug report, but I am still not understanding how an OS can affect the BIOS.
<mparillo> s/ready/read/
<mamarley> mparillo: The theory is that the intel-spi driver is setting some mode or something on the flash chip that the BIOS doesn't like, causing it to operate incorrectly.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #25: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kidentitymanagement/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_krita build #47: FIXED in 2 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_krita/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calligra build #46: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calligra/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-mime build #37: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-mime/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkexiv2 build #43: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkexiv2/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdegraphics-mobipocket build #47: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdegraphics-mobipocket/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kproperty build #32: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kproperty/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kholidays build #45: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kholidays/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_prison build #46: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_prison/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwayland build #38: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwayland/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdiagram build #40: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdiagram/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_prison build #47: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_prison/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_discover build #45: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_discover/45/
#kubuntu-devel 2017-12-21
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdelibs4support build #558: FIXED in 1 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdelibs4support/558/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #1022: SUCCESS in 5 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/1022/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_babe build #173: STILL FAILING in 6 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_babe/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_babe build #174: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_babe/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kqtquickcharts build #74: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kqtquickcharts/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kscreen build #99: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kscreen/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_systemsettings build #203: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_systemsettings/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krfb build #105: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krfb/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kqtquickcharts build #101: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kqtquickcharts/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kscreen build #96: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kscreen/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_spectacle build #152: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_spectacle/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libksysguard build #195: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libksysguard/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kreport build #120: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kreport/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #195: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_prison build #144: FAILURE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_prison/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_breeze-gtk build #180: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_breeze-gtk/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalgebra build #49: FAILURE in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalgebra/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_purpose build #38: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_purpose/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcachegrind build #29: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcachegrind/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #48: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ark build #131: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ark/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #45: STILL UNSTABLE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_elisa build #38: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_elisa/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcachegrind build #45: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcachegrind/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_falkon build #75: STILL UNSTABLE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_falkon/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_gcompris build #131: FIXED in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_gcompris/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kde-cli-tools build #162: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kde-cli-tools/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_cantor build #94: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_cantor/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #46: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_konqueror build #128: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_konqueror/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_palapeli build #26: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_palapeli/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmahjongg build #137: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmahjongg/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #244: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/244/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_elisa build #176: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_elisa/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kde-dev-scripts build #44: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kde-dev-scripts/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kig build #44: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kig/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_prison build #145: STILL FAILING in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_prison/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalgebra build #50: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalgebra/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_purpose build #168: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_purpose/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_k3b build #46: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_k3b/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_gwenview build #139: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_gwenview/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmahjongg build #120: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmahjongg/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwin build #43: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwin/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #61: FAILURE in 4 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #62: STILL FAILING in 7 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #240: FAILURE in 4 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/240/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #241: STILL FAILING in 6 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/241/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #85: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calligra build #161: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calligra/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwin build #214: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwin/214/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #86: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calligra build #162: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calligra/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kservice build #29: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kservice/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwayland build #126: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwayland/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kservice build #30: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kservice/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kbookmarks build #38: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kbookmarks/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kbookmarks build #39: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kbookmarks/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ki18n build #39: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ki18n/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kservice build #154: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kservice/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kservice build #155: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kservice/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kbookmarks build #103: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kbookmarks/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_trojita build #43: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_trojita/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kbookmarks build #104: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kbookmarks/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #63: NOW UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_lskat build #52: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_lskat/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_umbrello build #30: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_umbrello/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kbookmarks build #105: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kbookmarks/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_prison build #146: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_prison/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_prison build #48: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_prison/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_lskat build #53: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_lskat/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_lskat build #49: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_lskat/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kservice build #156: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kservice/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kbookmarks build #40: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kbookmarks/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_lskat build #320: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_lskat/320/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_lskat build #46: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_lskat/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kservice build #31: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kservice/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_lskat build #159: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_lskat/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_lskat build #47: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_lskat/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1976: SUCCESS in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1976/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1976: SUCCESS in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1976/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1976: SUCCESS in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1976/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_lskat build #61: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_lskat/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_lskat build #54: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_lskat/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_lskat build #48: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_lskat/48/
<pursuivant> muon (master) v5.7.0-4-g89ff18ae * Kai Uwe Broulik:  (2 files in 2 dirs)
<pursuivant> Support high-dpi scaling in PackageDelegate
<pursuivant> Ensures text isn't rendered blurry.
<pursuivant> BUG: 354050
<pursuivant> https://commits.kde.org/muon/89ff18ae5f05b41594deae240950e3eb81db75fe
<ubottu> bug 354050 in Ubuntu "Headphones don't get muted when master channel is muted" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/354050
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #339: FAILURE in 3 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/339/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_discover build #141: FAILURE in 7 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_discover/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #340: STILL FAILING in 4 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/340/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_discover build #142: STILL FAILING in 3 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_discover/142/
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> (Document) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/YsfKz5kw/file_3859.mp4
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kig build #45: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kig/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktnef build #28: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktnef/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktnef build #29: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktnef/29/
<BluesKaj> any progress on the kwin crash issue in Bionic?
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> @BluesKaj, Yeah, try completely updating your system.
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Everything migrated last night.
<IrcsomeBot1> * tsimonq2 shakes head at Britney who allowed a half-migrated state, tsk tsk tsk
<BluesKaj> ok tsimonq2 , I'll check it out
<BluesKaj> ok, looking good so far with kwin , tsimonq2 after 101 upgrades :-)
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> @BluesKaj, Cool cool!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1977: SUCCESS in 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1977/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1977: SUCCESS in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1977/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1977: SUCCESS in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1977/
<IrcsomeBot1> <myfenris> @BluesKaj, i havent face this problem ..
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> It was only because Qt migrated in several stages, so if you upgraded at the wrong time you got mixed versions and a crash. If you didn't update then, you'd be fine.
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, Exactly
<BluesKaj> well, all is well now, at least so far
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_palapeli build #47: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_palapeli/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #246: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/246/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_babe build #175: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_babe/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #242: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/242/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdav2 build #69: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdav2/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcolorchooser build #185: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcolorchooser/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_bovo build #142: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_bovo/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kanagram build #125: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kanagram/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt build #157: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libmediawiki build #88: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libmediawiki/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kblocks build #122: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kblocks/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #101: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_granatier build #149: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_granatier/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #141: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_breeze-grub build #169: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_breeze-grub/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kblackbox build #148: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kblackbox/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_khangman build #158: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_khangman/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kasync build #182: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kasync/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_systemdgenie build #153: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_systemdgenie/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #163: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_babe build #176: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_babe/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #243: STILL FAILING in 4 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/243/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #247: STILL FAILING in 7 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/247/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kbounce build #101: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kbounce/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_bovo build #92: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_bovo/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_katomic build #120: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_katomic/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kio-extras build #119: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kio-extras/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_knetwalk build #92: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_knetwalk/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_granatier build #65: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_granatier/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kpat build #78: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kpat/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kubrick build #52: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kubrick/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #71: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_klinkstatus build #108: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_klinkstatus/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_breeze-grub build #174: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_breeze-grub/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdev-python build #131: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdev-python/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdiamond build #110: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdiamond/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kjumpingcube build #110: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kjumpingcube/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kfourinline build #88: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kfourinline/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-call-ui build #81: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-call-ui/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #120: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kreversi build #67: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kreversi/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcontacts build #164: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcontacts/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kscd build #80: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kscd/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_breeze-plymouth build #150: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_breeze-plymouth/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kajongg build #15: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kajongg/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksysguard build #95: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksysguard/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kshisen build #88: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kshisen/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksmtp build #23: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksmtp/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmousetool build #63: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmousetool/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkgeomap build #46: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkgeomap/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwordquiz build #62: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwordquiz/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmenuedit build #120: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmenuedit/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kiriki build #103: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kiriki/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kruler build #114: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kruler/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_klines build #91: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_klines/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcharselect build #140: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcharselect/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdeedu-data build #107: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdeedu-data/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kbreakout build #95: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kbreakout/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kreport build #89: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kreport/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_audiocd-kio build #63: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_audiocd-kio/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kapman build #96: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kapman/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_palapeli build #51: NOW UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_palapeli/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_klickety build #126: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_klickety/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kblocks build #113: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kblocks/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwayland-integration build #115: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwayland-integration/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_knavalbattle build #85: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_knavalbattle/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktuberling build #101: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktuberling/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksysguard build #98: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksysguard/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksudoku build #164: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksudoku/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kshisen build #48: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kshisen/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_peruse build #158: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_peruse/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_klines build #134: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_klines/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kreversi build #189: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kreversi/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_picmi build #152: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_picmi/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kfourinline build #98: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kfourinline/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kollision build #139: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kollision/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kapman build #144: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kapman/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kapidox build #137: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kapidox/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwallet-pam build #170: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwallet-pam/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmousetool build #149: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmousetool/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkgeomap build #161: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkgeomap/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knavalbattle build #154: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knavalbattle/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkscreen build #189: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkscreen/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktuberling build #146: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktuberling/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_konversation build #124: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_konversation/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kubrick build #140: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kubrick/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libktorrent build #120: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libktorrent/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_audiocd-kio build #156: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_audiocd-kio/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_trojita build #182: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_trojita/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kolf build #146: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kolf/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kiten build #147: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kiten/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_analitza build #115: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_analitza/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_palapeli build #148: NOW UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_palapeli/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdiamond build #139: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdiamond/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kiriki build #115: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kiriki/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kimageformats build #101: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kimageformats/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksnakeduel build #156: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksnakeduel/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kbounce build #129: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kbounce/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kimap2 build #186: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kimap2/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_modemmanager-qt build #105: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_modemmanager-qt/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kajongg build #42: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kajongg/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_katomic build #145: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_katomic/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_konquest build #151: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_konquest/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpat build #96: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpat/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_klinkstatus build #83: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_klinkstatus/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #191: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwordquiz build #78: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwordquiz/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_killbots build #96: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_killbots/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers build #168: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_bluez-qt build #145: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_bluez-qt/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmail build #120: STILL FAILING in 6 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmail/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_konversation build #136: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_konversation/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdev-php build #111: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdev-php/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_khangman build #167: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_khangman/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdecoration build #100: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdecoration/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kopete build #98: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kopete/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kile build #177: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kile/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #138: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_oxygen-icons5/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalzium build #176: NOW UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalzium/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kopete build #154: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kopete/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmail build #121: STILL FAILING in 5 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmail/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmenuedit build #114: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmenuedit/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calligra build #163: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calligra/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calligra build #164: STILL FAILING in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calligra/164/
#kubuntu-devel 2017-12-22
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #1023: SUCCESS in 6 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/1023/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #244: STILL FAILING in 6 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/244/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcachegrind build #30: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcachegrind/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_palapeli build #52: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_palapeli/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kig build #46: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kig/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_palapeli build #149: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_palapeli/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcachegrind build #46: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcachegrind/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #196: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_breeze-gtk build #181: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_breeze-gtk/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #245: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/245/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_discover build #187: FAILURE in 6 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_discover/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #245: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/245/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_elisa build #177: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_elisa/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #46: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_discover build #188: STILL FAILING in 5 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_discover/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_palapeli build #27: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_palapeli/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ark build #132: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ark/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_elisa build #39: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_elisa/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_falkon build #76: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_falkon/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_k3b build #47: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_k3b/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kstars build #45: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kstars/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_cantor build #95: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_cantor/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calligra build #47: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calligra/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #49: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #47: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calligra build #165: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calligra/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calligra build #48: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calligra/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwin build #44: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwin/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #64: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_purpose build #39: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_purpose/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calligra build #166: STILL FAILING in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calligra/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_purpose build #169: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_purpose/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ki18n build #40: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ki18n/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdelibs4support build #132: FAILURE in 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdelibs4support/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdelibs4support build #133: STILL FAILING in 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdelibs4support/133/
<wxl> stopwatch for irssi with only aliases and bash: /alias startwatch exec - -name stopwatch \\time -f %E /usr/bin/env bash -c 'read -p " "'
<wxl> stop it with: /alias stopwatch exec -in stopwatch " "
<wxl> could have use while true; do :; done but it actually surprisingly eats up a fair amount of cpu
<wxl> aww foo that was meant for offtopic
<acheronuk> yay. just locked myself out of KCI for a bit. lol
<valorie> it was pretty green for awhile!
<acheronuk> I upgraded it yesterday, and obviously ticked one too many 'new' options :P
<acheronuk> thank go for ssh access
<acheronuk> *god
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_extra-cmake-modules build #167: FAILURE in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_extra-cmake-modules/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_extra-cmake-modules build #635: FAILURE in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_extra-cmake-modules/635/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_extra-cmake-modules build #636: STILL FAILING in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_extra-cmake-modules/636/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_extra-cmake-modules build #168: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_extra-cmake-modules/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_extra-cmake-modules build #38: NOW UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_extra-cmake-modules/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_extra-cmake-modules build #169: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_extra-cmake-modules/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_extra-cmake-modules build #39: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_extra-cmake-modules/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_extra-cmake-modules build #637: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_extra-cmake-modules/637/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1978: SUCCESS in 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1978/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1978: SUCCESS in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1978/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1978: SUCCESS in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1978/
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1979: SUCCESS in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1979/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1979: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1979/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1979: SUCCESS in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1979/
<valorie> acheronuk: you didn't get kci kicked on again?
<valorie> or perhaps there isn't much new to build right now
#kubuntu-devel 2017-12-23
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1980: SUCCESS in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1980/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1980: SUCCESS in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1980/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1980: SUCCESS in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1980/
<IrcsomeBot1> <Andredelsa> Hi all
<IrcsomeBot1> <Andredelsa> So.. wallpaper for the daily? We need to write a post about it?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Andredelsa> ☺️
<IrcsomeBot1> <Andredelsa> Let me know
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<IrcsomeBot1> <Andredelsa> Hi @blueskaj
<BluesKaj> Hi Andredelsa
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1981: SUCCESS in 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1981/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1981: SUCCESS in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1981/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1981: SUCCESS in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1981/
<acheronuk> valorie: KCI only runs midnight mon-thurs, as people in US time zones complained it was running at weekends when they wanted to do fixes
<wxl> "people"
<acheronuk> but no no-one seems to be using that time :P so may change it back
<wxl> you KNOW it was tsimonq2 complaining XD
<acheronuk> wxl: yes
<tsimonq2> wxl: Busy?
<wxl> working on UEFI testcase
<tsimonq2> ack
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpimtextedit build #178: FAILURE in 6 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpimtextedit/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpimtextedit build #414: FAILURE in 7 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpimtextedit/414/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpimtextedit build #34: STILL FAILING in 8 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpimtextedit/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpimtextedit build #35: ABORTED in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpimtextedit/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpimtextedit build #179: STILL FAILING in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpimtextedit/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpimtextedit build #415: STILL FAILING in 5 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpimtextedit/415/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpimtextedit build #36: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpimtextedit/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpimtextedit build #416: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpimtextedit/416/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpimtextedit build #180: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpimtextedit/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpimtextedit build #37: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpimtextedit/37/
#kubuntu-devel 2017-12-24
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1982: SUCCESS in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1982/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1982: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1982/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1982: SUCCESS in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1982/
<BluesKaj> Hi folks and Merry Christmas!
<IrcsomeBot1> <Andredelsa> Merry Christmas to you
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1983: SUCCESS in 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1983/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1983: SUCCESS in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1983/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1983: SUCCESS in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1983/
<valorie> Merry Christmas to all you who celebrate!
<valorie> and a good day to those of you who don't
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> @valorie, Same to you :D
<IrcsomeBot1> <Andredelsa> :D
<valorie> ah, you are already deep into the Christmas Eve celebration I think
<valorie> we set off in an hour or so
#kubuntu-devel 2018-12-17
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_spectacle build #48: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_spectacle/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_step build #104: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_step/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kalzium build #10: STILL FAILING in 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kalzium/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_okular build #106: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_okular/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdevelop build #138: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdevelop/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalzium build #98: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalzium/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ark build #109: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ark/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_step build #216: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_step/216/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_dolphin-plugins build #73: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_dolphin-plugins/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdf build #11: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdf/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_sddm build #10: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_sddm/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_step build #117: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_step/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_step build #234: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_step/234/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_cantor build #119: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_cantor/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_breeze build #125: STILL UNSTABLE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_breeze/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kio-extras build #79: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kio-extras/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_k3b build #108: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_k3b/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_palapeli build #87: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_palapeli/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_mailimporter build #65: STILL FAILING in 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_mailimporter/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kitinerary build #36: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kitinerary/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_palapeli build #9: STILL FAILING in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_palapeli/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_falkon build #10: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_falkon/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #10: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #13: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_syntax-highlighting/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #13: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_qtcurve build #11: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_qtcurve/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kfilemetadata build #10: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kfilemetadata/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwave build #11: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwave/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kitinerary build #14: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kitinerary/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ark build #13: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ark/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_dolphin-plugins build #11: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_dolphin-plugins/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kimap2 build #10: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kimap2/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_cantor build #11: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_cantor/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #10: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-mycroft/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_smb4k build #10: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_smb4k/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kphotoalbum build #10: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kphotoalbum/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kamoso build #10: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kamoso/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_peruse build #10: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_peruse/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_labplot build #11: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_labplot/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ruqola build #9: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ruqola/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kio-extras build #13: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kio-extras/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_amarok build #10: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_amarok/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libqapt build #10: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libqapt/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_pimcommon build #9: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_pimcommon/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdevelop build #11: STILL FAILING in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdevelop/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_mbox-importer build #10: FAILURE in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_mbox-importer/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadiconsole build #9: FAILURE in 4 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadiconsole/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #10: FAILURE in 4 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #11: FAILURE in 5 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_pim-data-exporter/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_baloo build #13: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_baloo/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_breeze build #12: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_breeze/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_mailcommon build #11: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_mailcommon/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdepim-addons build #94: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdepim-addons/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_krita build #10: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_krita/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwin build #18: STILL FAILING in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwin/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmail build #11: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmail/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi build #13: STILL FAILING in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_phonon build #10: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_phonon/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwindowsystem build #10: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwindowsystem/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kio build #12: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kio/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2660: SUCCESS in 1 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2660/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2660: SUCCESS in 1 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2660/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2660: SUCCESS in 4 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2660/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> plasma 5.12.7 updates finally in bionic archive
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2661: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2661/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2661: SUCCESS in 1 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2661/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2661: SUCCESS in 4 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2661/
<yofel> thanks for the plasma SRU, much appreciated <3
<acheronuk> yofel: np. sorry that one took a while
<valorie> oh that's super, acheronuk
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_marble build #83: FAILURE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_marble/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_marble build #13: STILL FAILING in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_marble/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_marble build #175: FAILURE in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_marble/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalzium build #147: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalzium/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdiagram build #166: FAILURE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdiagram/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #303: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/303/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_sddm build #166: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_sddm/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_sddm build #92: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_sddm/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_palapeli build #105: STILL FAILING in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_palapeli/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #249: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/249/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kimap2 build #170: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kimap2/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdf build #252: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdf/252/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_trojita build #66: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_trojita/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #276: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/276/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_labplot build #240: FAILURE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_labplot/240/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwave build #166: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwave/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #311: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/311/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwave build #247: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwave/247/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_falkon build #274: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_falkon/274/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamoso build #232: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamoso/232/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_dolphin-plugins build #118: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_dolphin-plugins/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_peruse build #168: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_peruse/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #281: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/281/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-12-18
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #182: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #221: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/221/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_dolphin-plugins build #195: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_dolphin-plugins/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kamoso build #200: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kamoso/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kio-extras build #194: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kio-extras/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_mailimporter build #76: STILL FAILING in 1 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_mailimporter/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kfilemetadata build #117: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kfilemetadata/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio-extras build #238: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio-extras/238/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kimap2 build #83: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kimap2/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_smb4k build #216: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_smb4k/216/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_trojita build #174: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_trojita/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #218: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/218/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #219: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-mycroft/219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #82: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #208: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kitinerary build #59: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kitinerary/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_labplot build #139: FAILURE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_labplot/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitinerary build #159: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitinerary/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #104: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-mycroft/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libqapt build #98: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libqapt/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwave build #120: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwave/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kitinerary build #107: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kitinerary/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_falkon build #130: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_falkon/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #134: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_smb4k build #104: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_smb4k/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ruqola build #117: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ruqola/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_amarok build #97: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_amarok/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krita build #284: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krita/284/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_cantor build #124: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_cantor/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kphotoalbum build #112: FAILURE in 1 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kphotoalbum/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_k3b build #190: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_k3b/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #235: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/235/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze build #245: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze/245/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #230: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/230/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_peruse build #83: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_peruse/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdf build #105: STILL UNSTABLE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdf/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mailimporter build #161: STILL FAILING in 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mailimporter/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalzium build #112: STILL FAILING in 2 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalzium/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum build #217: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum/217/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kamoso build #107: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kamoso/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ark build #141: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ark/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_dolphin-plugins build #79: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_dolphin-plugins/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kio-extras build #132: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kio-extras/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kfilemetadata build #195: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kfilemetadata/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwin build #301: FAILURE in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwin/301/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krita build #138: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krita/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_breeze build #105: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_breeze/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_baloo build #172: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_baloo/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwin build #163: FAILURE in 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwin/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_syndication build #203: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_syndication/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdevelop build #285: STILL FAILING in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdevelop/285/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdevelop build #137: STILL FAILING in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdevelop/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #94: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_mbox-importer build #71: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_mbox-importer/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_baloo build #115: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_baloo/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #119: STILL FAILING in 1 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdepim-addons/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmail build #134: STILL FAILING in 5 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmail/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #111: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdepim-runtime/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_breeze build #223: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_breeze/223/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadiconsole build #84: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadiconsole/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #98: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_pim-data-exporter/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #295: FAILURE in 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons/295/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kaddressbook build #223: FAILURE in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kaddressbook/223/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail build #280: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail/280/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_korganizer build #187: FAILURE in 7 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_korganizer/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #126: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_syntax-highlighting/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_phonon build #67: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_phonon/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #223: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_syntax-highlighting/223/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_phonon build #172: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_phonon/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwindowsystem build #221: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwindowsystem/221/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mailcommon build #203: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mailcommon/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2662: SUCCESS in 1 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2662/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2662: SUCCESS in 1 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2662/
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2662: SUCCESS in 4 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2662/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2663: SUCCESS in 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2663/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2663: SUCCESS in 1 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2663/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2663: SUCCESS in 4 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2663/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-12-19
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalzium build #99: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalzium/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #14: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ark build #110: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ark/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kio-extras build #80: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kio-extras/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ark build #14: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ark/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_cantor build #11: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_cantor/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kamoso build #11: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kamoso/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_k3b build #109: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_k3b/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kalzium build #11: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kalzium/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kio-extras build #14: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kio-extras/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kwave build #13: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kwave/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_qtcurve build #13: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_qtcurve/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_dolphin-plugins build #74: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_dolphin-plugins/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kitinerary build #37: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kitinerary/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_cantor build #120: STILL UNSTABLE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_cantor/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdevelop build #139: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdevelop/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_okular build #107: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_okular/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdepim-addons build #14: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdepim-addons/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_dolphin-plugins build #12: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_dolphin-plugins/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_breeze build #16: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_breeze/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_breeze build #126: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_breeze/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdepim-addons build #95: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdepim-addons/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_labplot build #140: NOW UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_labplot/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_labplot build #241: NOW UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_labplot/241/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_labplot build #12: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_labplot/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2664: SUCCESS in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2664/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2664: SUCCESS in 1 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2664/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2664: SUCCESS in 4 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2664/
<vip> hi there
<vip> anybody noticed not working ctrl+q recently in kde?
<vip> ok, it works :D
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2665: SUCCESS in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2665/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2665: SUCCESS in 1 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2665/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2665: SUCCESS in 4 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2665/
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> good evening/night everyone
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> @acheronuk around?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Santa, sort of. not done much today
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> @acheronuk, do you have any partial work on any package, I'm going to do a couple of minor mass changes (build depends rebumping + chmod +x of d/rules)
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Santa, no. the only one I had started looking at was cantor, and so far I was just doing a manual compare to see what might need doing, not any git operation on it yet.
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> great, I'm going to try to do this couple of things now
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> btw fixed the crash of the merging script with k3b. will work fine on the next alpha
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> great
<IrcsomeBot> * DarinMiller thinks Santa and Rik are awesome...
<valorie> hear hear!
<valorie> love seeing all the quiet work getting done
<IrcsomeBot> * acheronuk engages silent mode
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #212 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
<valorie> you don't have to say anything, acheronuk -- my computer is running on your work
<valorie> :-)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #212: ABORTED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/212/
<mamarley> Did something get staged?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kcalc build #11: STILL FAILING in 6 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kcalc/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdf build #253: FAILURE in 6 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdf/253/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcalc build #243: STILL FAILING in 6 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcalc/243/
<acheronuk> mamarley: nope. just a do-all git push for some bulk changes
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcalc build #114: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcalc/114/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Santa, https://community.kde.org/Schedules/Applications/18.12_Release_Schedule
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> sound reasonable to aim for 18.12 for when the .1 comes out?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kio-extras build #81: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kio-extras/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdf build #106: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdf/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdf build #12: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdf/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio-extras build #239: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio-extras/239/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kio-extras build #14: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kio-extras/14/
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> probably I will be fixing tomorrow gbp-ppa so it works when we have different versions. after that I would be focusing on debian merges and after that, indeed 18.12
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> but I think I prefer to finish the merges first, with total disregard of dates
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> and let's hope we can improve our apps management in the future - the abi patch refresher should help while we don't have a new CI, which would take time
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Santa, that was based on the assumption that merges are done by then
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> ah, ok. we will see when we get there I guess
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kio-extras build #195: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kio-extras/195/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> people are asking after apps 18.12, so I was just havign something rough to aim for. what actually happens.... well
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kio-extras build #15: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kio-extras/15/
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> if I have to bet I would bet 18.12.1 would be the first mass update of apps in disco / cosmic backports
<IrcsomeBot> * acheronuk nods
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Qt 5.12 arriving may change things
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kitinerary build #38: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kitinerary/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kitinerary build #60: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kitinerary/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwave build #167: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwave/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_cantor build #121: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_cantor/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kwave build #14: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kwave/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kitinerary build #15: STILL FAILING in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kitinerary/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kitinerary build #108: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kitinerary/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_umbrello build #94: STILL FAILING in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_umbrello/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwave build #121: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwave/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitinerary build #160: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitinerary/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #231: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/231/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwave build #248: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwave/248/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwave build #12: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwave/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_cantor build #12: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_cantor/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_cantor build #12: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_cantor/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_umbrello build #11: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_umbrello/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #12: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_pim-data-exporter/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadiconsole build #10: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadiconsole/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_mbox-importer build #11: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_mbox-importer/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #12: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdepim-runtime/12/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-12-20
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-desktop build #18: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-desktop/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdf build #13: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdf/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_sddm build #11: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_sddm/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kimap2 build #11: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kimap2/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kalzium build #11: STILL FAILING in 1 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kalzium/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ark build #111: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ark/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ark build #14: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ark/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #11: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_peruse build #11: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_peruse/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #14: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_qtcurve build #12: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_qtcurve/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kamoso build #11: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kamoso/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_smb4k build #11: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_smb4k/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kio-extras build #15: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kio-extras/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwave build #13: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwave/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libqapt build #11: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libqapt/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kitinerary build #39: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kitinerary/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kio-extras build #82: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kio-extras/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_k3b build #110: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_k3b/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalzium build #100: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalzium/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_cantor build #122: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_cantor/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_falkon build #11: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_falkon/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_amarok build #11: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_amarok/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #11: FIXED in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #11: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-mycroft/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ruqola build #10: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ruqola/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_k3b build #6: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_k3b/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_dolphin-plugins build #12: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_dolphin-plugins/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdepim-addons build #16: FAILURE in 1 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdepim-addons/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_dolphin-plugins build #75: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_dolphin-plugins/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kphotoalbum build #11: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kphotoalbum/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_korganizer build #10: FIXED in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_korganizer/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_cantor build #13: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_cantor/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kaddressbook build #11: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kaddressbook/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmail build #12: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmail/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_breeze build #13: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_breeze/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kfilemetadata build #11: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kfilemetadata/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_mailcommon build #12: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_mailcommon/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwin build #19: STILL FAILING in 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwin/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_mailimporter build #12: STILL FAILING in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_mailimporter/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_baloo build #14: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_baloo/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_krita build #11: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_krita/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-workspace build #15: FAILURE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-workspace/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_messagelib build #15: STILL FAILING in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_messagelib/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_breeze build #127: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_breeze/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdevelop build #12: STILL FAILING in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdevelop/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdepim-addons build #96: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdepim-addons/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #14: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_syntax-highlighting/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_knewstuff build #9: FAILURE in 4 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_knewstuff/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi build #14: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kpimtextedit build #12: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kpimtextedit/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_pimcommon build #10: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_pimcommon/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwindowsystem build #11: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwindowsystem/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_phonon build #11: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_phonon/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_mailimporter build #66: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_mailimporter/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mailimporter build #183: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mailimporter/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_mailimporter build #77: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_mailimporter/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mailimporter build #162: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mailimporter/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kio build #13: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kio/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_mailimporter build #13: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_mailimporter/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_mailimporter build #13: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_mailimporter/13/
<IrcsomeBot> <Lazy B> https://lists.debian.org/debian-devel-announce/2018/12/msg00003.html
<IrcsomeBot> <Lazy B> sigh
<IrcsomeBot> <Lazy B> lol https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=907199
<ubottu> Debian bug 907199 in release.debian.org "weboob, Gratuitous sexual references" [Normal,Open]
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2666: SUCCESS in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2666/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2666: SUCCESS in 6 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2666/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2666: SUCCESS in 6 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2666/
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2667: SUCCESS in 1 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2667/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2667: SUCCESS in 1 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2667/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2667: SUCCESS in 4 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2667/
<valorie> @Lazy B why the sigh?
<IrcsomeBot> <Lazy B> People have so much free time, I'm envious
<valorie> ha
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> There are some pretty bad language in the code. Which is why they are trying to remove it.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Lazy
<valorie> the devels seem very defensive and rather childish
<wxl> it's a common trait, it seems
<wxl> at least some of them know when to say sorry, albeit decades later (linus)
<valorie> yes
<valorie> I like to see people grow up
<valorie> :-)
<wxl> i recently had a situation with an upstream developer so infuriating and insulting i was ready to never report another issue again. then he managed to throw something in that was useful. he didn't apologize. but at least he turned it in a good direction
<valorie> I just had a good encounter with a devel that is commonly regarded as very difficult
<valorie> who is, I mean
<valorie> turning things in a positive direction: super
#kubuntu-devel 2018-12-21
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> https://download.kde.org/unstable/kookbook/kookbook-0.1.0.tar.xz.mirrorlist
<mamarley> It looks like at some point ksysguard is going to need recompiling against lm-sensors 3.5.  However, I don't think that will work right now because ksysguard also depends on Qt which depends on Mesa which depends on lm-sensors and hasn't been recompiled yet, so the dependency resolution would fail.
<mamarley> Also, mesa build depends on both lm-sensors and libva, while libva build-depends on mesa, so it looks like in order to recompile mesa it will be necessary to do so twice, first without lm-sensors support and then again with lm-sensors support.
<mamarley> (Does this qualify as dependency hell?)
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> Mamarley, pretty much
<mamarley> It has been like that for over a day now, which surprises me, because it would appear that anything that build-depends directly or transitively on mesa should be FTBFS…
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2668: SUCCESS in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2668/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2668: SUCCESS in 1 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2668/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2668: SUCCESS in 4 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2668/
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2669: SUCCESS in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2669/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2669: SUCCESS in 1 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2669/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2669: SUCCESS in 4 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2669/
<pursuivant> libqapt (master) v3.0.4-9-g82d06c9 * Carlo Vanini:  (5 files in 2 dirs)
<pursuivant> Fix Package::supportedUntil never getting the date
<pursuivant> Summary:
<pursuivant> We were expecting to find a Release file, but package archives have
<pursuivant> moved from Release files to InRelease files, which have inlined GPG
<pursuivant> https://commits.kde.org/libqapt/82d06c9da5952f40a07dfbbc4257fd35837b288c
#kubuntu-devel 2018-12-22
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2670: SUCCESS in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2670/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2670: SUCCESS in 1 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2670/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2670: SUCCESS in 4 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2670/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2671: SUCCESS in 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2671/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2671: SUCCESS in 1 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2671/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2671: SUCCESS in 4 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2671/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-12-23
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2672: SUCCESS in 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2672/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2672: SUCCESS in 1 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2672/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2672: SUCCESS in 4 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2672/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2673: SUCCESS in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2673/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2673: SUCCESS in 1 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2673/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2673: SUCCESS in 4 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2673/
#kubuntu-devel 2019-12-16
<crydotsnake-M> What Changes are on the list for Kubuntu 20.04?.
<RikMills> crydotsnake-M: new Plasma, and other KDE things. all the usual like kernel etc
<RikMills> cyphermox: maybe switch our default music player https://phabricator.kde.org/T12368
<RikMills> try to get ZFS on root working for our installer frontend
<RikMills> cyphermox: err, sorry for the ping!
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
#kubuntu-devel 2019-12-17
<valorie> !info vvave
<ubottu> Package vvave does not exist in disco
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
#kubuntu-devel 2019-12-18
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> https://twitter.com/kdecommunity/status/1207307298621808641
<mamarley> RikMills: Have you heard about the compositor improvements in kwin for 5.18?  It is pretty awesome.  One of the bigger improvements is that GLX_INTEL_swap_event is finally enabled by default, which reduces input lag and eliminates a lot of stuttering and microstuttering!
<mamarley> (It can be enabled in 5.17 using the KWIN_USE_INTEL_SWAP_EVENT envvar to test.)
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> I have heard bits and pieces. Looking forward to building the beta!
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Ohh. Nice
<mamarley> The ironic thing is that KWIN_USE_INTEL_SWAP_EVENT makes my laptop with an Intel HD 5500 iGPU make my desktop with the GeForce GTX 970 look like a laggy, stuttery mess by comparison despite being much more powerful, since it doesn't support that extension.
<mamarley> I'm actually looking to replace that with something that has integrated graphics since I don't play games anymore, but I can't find anything of the form factor I'm looking for (NUC) that has dual DisplayPort 1.2 (or Thunderbolt) ports…
<mamarley> It is quite silly because DisplayPort 1.2 can be adapted to HDMI2 for cheap or HDMI1.4 for even cheaper, but the only HDMI2 to DisplayPort 1.2 adapter costs $140 and apparently doesn't even work very well.  DisplayPort just gives better flexibility.  Just like back in the mid-2000s when GPUs often had a DVI port and a VGA port.  Why not have 2 DVI ports?  DVI actually has analog pins in it, so it can be passively adapted to VGA, but VGA 
<mamarley> cannot be adapted to DVI at all.
<mamarley> OK, display interface rant over.  Sorry.
<RikMills> mamarley: nice. a laptop I intend to put Focal on has a Intel HD 620, which looks to be a little but up on your 5500, so that looks promising!
<RikMills> *little bit
<mamarley> Actually most/all Mesa drivers support that extension.  It only says INTEL because they developed it.
<RikMills> makes sense
<mamarley> I had already found that the Intel graphics had less stuttering than NVIDIA on kwin, especially related to creating/destroying tooltips and windows.  This just makes it all that much better.
<RikMills> actually this desktop with Nvidia had an integrated Intel HD on the MB. It might be worth pulling the Nvidia card now
<RikMills> though maybe too old if this is new thing
<mamarley> RikMills: Nope, it isn't new.  It has been around for quite a while; it just won't be enabled in kwin until 5.18 by default.
#kubuntu-devel 2019-12-19
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<genii> Did whoever administers the Telegram bridge bounce Beric L'effet Kamto for spam yet?
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> yes
<valorie> in fact by the time I went hunting all the suspicious characters were gone
<genii> Thanks
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> It has not just been our channels busy with them today. I have zapped a fair few on non-kubuntu ones as well
<valorie> right, I went to rid ourselves of one and it was already called "deleted account"
<valorie> in #kubuntu
<genii> Kind of sucks that any new tool gets subverted this way
<valorie> life is a battle against entropy
<genii> Hah
#kubuntu-devel 2019-12-20
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<vip> hi ho
#kubuntu-devel 2019-12-21
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<santa_> good morning everybody
<BluesKaj> 'Morning santa_
<santa_> RikMills: FYI I have just fixed a couple of bugs in KA's master branch and I would like to release the contents of this branch as beta1 this weekend
<santa_> let me know if you find some important issue
<santa_> btw merged ka-metadata 'staging' into 'master'
<santa_> because we have fw 5.65 in the archive now
<santa_> and eoan backports
<RikMills> santa_: thanks!
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> (Photo, 634x344) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/Q37ui4gH/file_21120.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Looks ok I think?
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> At least, for something to start with and get feedback from
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Looks good (IMHO).
<BluesKaj> or PCI devices or some such
<BluesKaj> oops wrong chan
<santa_> RikMills: I've just pushed a few things to kquickcharts, including, but not limited to, the copyright file[*]. I think it would be nice to get them merged in neon
<santa_> [*] regarding the copryright file I listed 3 copyright holders: Jon, bhushan and I. I think it also would be nice to have a confirmation from them that they are ok with that, otherwise we might be doing this: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L397TWLwrUU without being Judas Priest
<santa_> correction: I meant here ↑ I listed 3 copyright holders for debian/* files: Jon Bhushan and I
<santa_> so to sum up, once we have that confirmation, I think we are good to upload this package to ubuntu and hopefully get it approved by our release managers
<mparillo> I like the Kubuntu logo for the Application Launcher. We might want to ask the testers to test on various themes, so we cover all the big ones (Breeze, Breeze Dark, and Oxygen), and I hear a lot of enthusiasts like kvantium, which might be outside the scope of simple theming.
<RikMills> santa_: thatnks :)
<RikMills> *thanks
<RikMills> mparillo: the icon would only apply on the Kubuntu theme.
#kubuntu-devel 2019-12-22
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<vip> hi
